#ubuntu-it 2011-02-07
<Guest79803> buona sera
 * A|\|DR34 'nGiorno!
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<snap> rega' una domandella
<snap> qualcuno ha mai installato ubuntu server, perche' da solo la possibilita' di installare su disco intero, ho uno spazio libero di 250 gb, ma quando vado a cliccare sopra mi dice solo Come usare questo spazio libero informazione sui cilindri ecc ecc...
<snap> ma non mi da la possibilita' di creare le partizioni :(
<snap> qualche idea
<snap> se vado a creare partizioni con soft di terze parti eppoi lancio il setup di ubuntu mi permette di cliccare solo su disco intero
<snap> e' na ciofeca sto ubuntu server
<OverMe> ci dovrebbe essere "partizionamento manuale" o qualcosa di simile
<snap> si partizionamento manuale c'e' ma quando vado a cliccare sulla partizione libera, mi dice solo "Come usare questo spazio libero  informazione sui cilindri ecc ecc...
<OverMe> eh e se vai sopra a "come usare sto spazio" e premi invio?
<snap> mi ritorna alla sessione delle partizioni permettendomi di rifare la stessa operazione
<snap> :(
<snap> in pratica sembra come se non si potesse installare su una partizione a nostra scelta
<Aizram> magari è montato il volume
<Odo> snap, devi usare manuale → selezionare il disco → creare un una nuova "partition table"  selezionare la dimensione sempre numericamente e poi dare il "crea nuova partizione"
<snap> si ma se faccio nuova "partition table" mi cancella le altre partizioni sul disco
<snap> odo: si ma se faccio nuova "partition table" mi cancella le altre partizioni sul disco
<snap> ???
<Odo> snap, mi pare normale no?
<snap> odo scusa, come ti pare normale, ma se voglio installarlo in uno spazio a parte, quindi mi vuoi dire che non e' possibile
<snap> cioe' a lui serve un disco intero??
<Odo> snap, no gli serve un disco che non ha partizioni esistenti
<snap> aaaa ecco
<Odo> poi puoi fare anche npartizioni
<snap> ora capisco tutto
<Odo> e ci metti quello che ti pare
<snap> quindi se gia' ho delle partizioni, volendo installare ubuntu server e mantenere quelle gia' esistenti non e' possibile
<snap> mi confermi Odo
<Odo> snap, se dici che non c'e' possibilita' di settare il punto di mount dell'installazione direi di no, anche se in teoria quando crei la partizione, se ci sono gia' partizioni esistenti, lui dovrebbe creare una nuova partizione dallo spazio libero
<Odo> snap, ma chiaro devi fargli trovare lo spazio libero, pero' questa cosa va testata.. insomma manualmente si dovrebbe poter fare, ma chiaramente e' testuale, quindi bisogna sapersi muovere
<Odo> snap, semplicemente hai provato a creare dello spazio vuoto (raw) da gparted ?
<Odo> snap, e non formattato ext3 o altro?
<snap> Odo ho creato partizioni con soft esterno ma l' ho formattato in effetti in ext3
<snap> quindi dici come raw devo partizionarlo
<Odo> snap, si direi di provare cosi', ascotl anon devi formattarlo, semplicemente devi eliminare la partizione esistente, quella che hai creato come ext3, in modo che risulti raw
<Odo> snap, prova e ci fai sapere
<snap> Odo la prima prova che avevo fatto era con spazio libero, ma raw e spazio libero son due cose differenti o intendi lasciare proprio spazio libero, perche' se cosi fosse allora gia' ho fatto questa prova
<Odo> snap, no spazio libero va bene, guarda mi suona strano se posso faccio un test
<snap> ok
<Odo> snap, comunque se hai possibilita' di loggare qui mentre installi, vediamo insime le voci perche' secondo me quando selezioni manual setup si puo' fare
<snap> ok
<Odo> snap, da quello che ricordo io, si metteva un flag sulla partizione da usare
<snap> allora io ora ho formattato in ext2 che faccio la ricancello
<Odo> snap, si prova ad eliminarla semplicemente
<snap> io sto formattando con acronis disk director
<Odo> snap, scusa ma non puoi usare gparted? o se sei pratico da linea di comando fdisk ?
<snap> ora la elimino asp che devo andare nell' altra stanza ho 2 pc fissi :(
<snap> per praticita' uso acronis comunque gparted credo ce l' abbia su pennetta boot us
<snap> b
<snap> sto avviando da cd
<luca__> ciao a tutti ho il seguente problema: ho aggiornato linux e mi è partita la rete, ho quindi formattato l'hd e reinstallato linux e non funzionava ancora, ho infine reinstallato winZOZ ma la scheda di rete continua a non dare segni di vita. Per vedere se era un difetto della scheda ho installato linux sul portatile e dopo averlo aggiornato ha dato gli stessi problemi. Come posso fare per ripristinare la rete???
<snap> luca_ per caso hai avviato ophcrack live?
<massimo18> ?
<OverMe> :O
<snap> Odo ci sono quasi
<massimo18> eh
<luca__> ciao snap ti chiedo scusa ma non ci capisco molto di queste cose....che è ophcrack?
<massimo18> luca__: è una cosa illegale
<snap> no niente luca ieri mi e' successa la stesso cosa che e' successo a te
<snap> mi e' sparita la scheda di rete, neanche piu installabile, fai una cosa scarica i driver della scheda di rete, e disinstalla quello gia' presente
<luca__> ah boo non so neanche cosa sia io ho semplicemente scaricato dal gestore degli aggiornamenti circa 294 mega di aggiornamenti e dopo il riavvio è sparita la rete
<snap> poi riavvia
<snap> Odo
<snap> ci sono
<FloodBotIt2> snap: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Odo> snap, ok dimmi sei alla fase di partizione manuale?
<luca__> eh ho provato a reinstallare i driver ma niente è partita
<luca__> ora mi sta partendo pure quella del portatile
<luca__> il problema è che la scheda di rete che utilizzo è integrata e mi ha detto un'amica che linux non le supporta pienamente e dovrei comprarne una nuova esterna
<luca__> mi confermate questa cosa?
<snap> Odo: si sono alla fase di partizionamento entro in partizionamento giudato, qui dentro ho partizionamento manuale e mi sono accorto che ora appare anche dimenzionamento guidato sul disco che mi interessa
<Odo> snap, ok se hai bisogno chiedi in chan
<snap> luca_ ti ho detto di installare ma disinstallare il driver gia' presente, che sicuramente s'e' corrotto
<snap> ora allora ora provo a vedere in dimenzionamento guidato disco interessato cosa c'e'
<snap> asp vado di la
<luca__> si ok l'ho fatto 2 volte perchè ho formattato l'hard disk 2 volte installando prima di nuovo linux e poi winzoz ma nada è partita
<luca__> mi sa che si è rotta completamente...ora riprovo col portatile ma mi sa che anche li nn ci sarà da fare molto
<OverMe> luca__, il fatto che ti stiano partendo tutte le schede di rete contemporaneamente mi fa pensare che ti si stia rompendo il router :O
<luca__> l'ho pensato ankio ma come è possibile che i pc con windows mi vanno e lo stesso anche quelli con linux finchè non li aggiorno???
<OverMe> luca__, che scheda di rete ha?
<snap> Odo mi dice prima di poter scegliere una nuova dimensione per la partizione del disco, le modifiche devono essere scritte sul disco
<luca__> è una integrata
<luca__> nn saprei
<snap> Odo: ma se non me le fa fare queste modifiche
<OverMe> luca__, ifconfig eth0   risponde qualcosa?
<Odo> snap, ascolta premesso, che quando tocchi le partizioni si rischia sempre
<luca__> si mi dava tutta una serie di parametri
<snap> dimmi Odo
<Odo> snap, lui quando fai lepartizioni non le scrive fino a quando non gli dici di farlo
<luca__> un indirizzo IP una maschera ecc
<OverMe> luca__, "dava" vuol dire che adesso non te li da più? a anche adesso?
<Odo> snap, nel caso specifico mi smebra che si debba usare il comando w, per screivere lemodifiche
<luca__> si anche ora
<OverMe> luca__, anche l'ip è assegnato?
<snap> Odo hai ragione ma visto e considerato che si tratta di un dimensionamento giudato, capace pure che lui se le gioca a modo suo le partizioni
<snap> o no
<luca__> si
<Odo> snap, ma non so, in teoria la versione server decide poco, lascia spazio all'utente
<snap> ok
<Odo> si presuppone che se si installa un server, si sappia cosa si fa
<snap> ci rpovo incrocio le dita
<OverMe> luca__, ping -c 3 ubuntu.it   che dice?
<luca__> un attimo che provo
<luca__> ecco ti pareva...s'è impallato
<OverMe> ?
<luca__> scusa un secondo overme
<luca__> nn mi dice nulla mi chiede la password...probabilmente ho digitato male?
<OverMe> luca__, password per cosa?
<luca__> ah no no aspe perchè prima avevo scritto anche sudo
<luca__> mi ha scrittoche ha trasmesso 3 pacchetti
<OverMe> ricevuti?
<luca__> 3
<OverMe> 0% packet loss ?
<luca__> si
<luca__> e time 2001
<OverMe> allora mi pare funzionare
<luca__> però internet non va....
<OverMe> apri firefox e vai qui http://ubuntu.it/
<OverMe> ti ci va?
<luca__> ahhhh ecco
<OverMe> ?
<luca__> mi dava connessione non in linea
<luca__> ok ora rifunziona tutto....un'ultima cosa
<luca__> come faccio a installare i driver della scheda video?
<OverMe> quale scheda video?
<luca__> è una ATI integrata
<OverMe> lspci | grep -i vga
<OverMe> vediamo che è
<luca__> come si fa il trattino in su? :)
<snap> Odo se vado su ridimensionamento giusto, disco mio, partizione 2, e u ......(il resto non si legge), mi sa tanto che tende a cancellare la partizione 2
<Odo> ma la voce com'e' ridimensionamento?
<OverMe> luca__, schift + \
<OverMe> *shft
<luca__> si ok
<luca__> dice che è una ati mobility radeon X600
<OverMe> luca__, allora i driver sono già integrati, i driver proprietari non sono installabili (troppo vecchia)
<luca__> capito perchè mi si vede malissimo e devo andare un pò a intuito sulle cose
<snap> si Odo e' ridimensionamento, e se poi vado avanti mi da una partizione di 103 gb e mi dice la partizione minima e 24 gb (mi pare) la massima e' 187, eppoi me ne mette una di defualt ma non dice a cosa fa riferimento se e' partizione 2 se e' partizione libera bhoooo
<OverMe> luca__, definisci malissimo
<Odo> snap, allora ti dico cosa penso
<snap> dimmi
<snap> comunque ti dico subito che lo spazio vuoto supera i 200 gb
<Odo> snap, secondo me lui ti propone di farla da 103gb, ma ti dice anche, guarda che minimo deve essere di 24gb, ora io direi che e' un po' troppo grande, quindi se non hai necessita' particolari la fare non oltre i 50gb
<luca__> si scusa in pratica si vede soltanto la figura dello schermo tutto il resto il menu e la barra degli strumenti non si vedono
<luca__> quando ci passo la freccia sopra appare un rettangolino bianco con contorno nero più o meno lungo a seconda di dove mi sposto
<OverMe> luca__, prova a staccare gli effetti
<Odo> snap, ma fai come vuoi eh? comunque non dovrebbe cancellarti nulla, l'importante e che lo lasci fare, e non lo fermi!
<luca__> ok vediamo....da display giusto?
<OverMe> luca__, tasto destro sul desktop->cambia sfondo scrivania->effetti visivi
<OverMe> metti nessuno
<luca__> si c'è già stavo guardando il resto ma mi sembra tutto base
<luca__> come tema ho ambiance come sfondo quello caratteristico di linux e i tipi di carattere con sfumatura subpixel LCD
<OverMe> luca__, fammi uno screenshot
<OverMe> !image | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca__> ok un sec che prendo la pennina usb
<luca__> niente nn la trovo....guarda facciamo così....mi stacco da questo pc e mi collego direttamente con il portatile
<OverMe> luca__, bene
<snap> Odo che culo che ho avuto menomale che ha trovato degli errori sulla partizione ext4 dell' altro sistema senno' mi andava a modificare la partizione 2 sull' altro sistema comunque ho appurato che non e' possibile installare su partizione vuota
<checco> ciao a tutti mi serve una mano
<snap> almeno con server ubuntu
<Odo> snap, ok poi se ho tempo faro' qualche test
<checco> anzi cerco se possibile gl piana
<snap> ok Odo
<snap> grazie
<gegge87> ciao
<luca__> overme rieccomi
<luca__> provo a farti uno screen shot
<gegge87> c'è un modo per modificare le associazioni ai protocolli esterni dei link web?
<gegge87> sui forum viene indicata da tutti una gestione da browser, ma per Chrome non ho trovato niente
<luca__> è un problema non riesco a vedere le cartelle quindi non so come prendere il file
<OverMe> gegge87, se il browser non lo permette non credo si possa fare niente
<OverMe> luca__, fammi un: glxinfo | grep render
<gegge87> azz.. conoscete unc nale di supporto per chrome?
<zeitgeist> jester, ciao
<zeitgeist> jester: sono riuscito a copiare tutto
<luca__> dice che devo installare il programma glxinfo
<luca__> un attimo che lo installo
<luca__> ok fatto ora riprovo
<luca__> mi dice le seguenti cose: direct rendering yes; opengl renderer string mesa DRI R300.......
<OverMe> è giusto
<OverMe> luca__, controlla se hai il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luca__> sempre dal terminale?
<OverMe> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luca__> no dice che non è esistente
<gegge87> ok, ho trovato un informazione utile. pare che sia firefox che chrome utilizzino xdg-open per aprire i protocolli esterni. è utile?
<OverMe> luca__, ma quel pc viene da un avanzamento o hai installato direttamente l'ultima versione?
<luca__> ho installato la 10.10 per netbook e poi ho scaricato circa 300 mega di aggiornamenti
<OverMe> mmm
<OverMe> sarà mica unity che spacca i maroni
<luca__> non so cosa sia
<luca__> :)
<OverMe> luca__, proviamo a installare la sessione "desktop" e vediamo che accade?
<jester-> OverMe: facile
<OverMe> jester-, eh ci stà
<OverMe> luca__, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<OverMe> quando ha fatto dimmelo
<luca__> ok sta installando
<zeitgeist> windowa xp non parte in dual boot, cosa devo fare?
<luca__> ah ecco overme mi son scordato di dirti una cosa importante
<luca__> quando avevo installato linux a fine installazione proprio quando sta per riavviare il pc che ti fa uscire il cd
<luca__> mi ha datto tutta una serie di errori....
<OverMe> fa niente
<OverMe> zeitgeist, definisci "non parte"
<luca__> overme ha finito ora di installare tutto ma niente è uguale a prima
<OverMe> luca__, eh un attimo.
<luca__> ok :)
<OverMe> luca__, termina la sessione, ti torna al login. scegli il nome e prima di inserire la password in basso ci dovrebbe essere una finestrina per scegliere il tipo di sessione, sceglie "ubuntu versione desktop"
<OverMe> e fai il login
<zeitgeist> jester:  mi puoi aiutare please?
<luca__> ok lo faccio per ora grazie infinite
<OverMe> zeitgeist, se non rispondi nessuno ti può aiutare
<jester-> <OverMe> zeitgeist, definisci "non parte"
<snap> Odo ho trovato questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale
<snap> ma quando arrivo alla sessione Partizionamento del disco, io ho anche Partizionamento guidato, ridimensionare disco (interessato), partizione 2, e u ........
<Odo> snap, vabbe' ma a te serve manuale, se non vuoi usare l'intero disco
<snap> si ma manuale non funziona
<luca__> Overme rieccomi....non mi è venuta la finestra utente di cui mi parlavi all'inizio e quindi nn ho potuto scegliere la versione desktop inoltre cosa ancora più pallosa mi è risaltata la connessione ad internet....che tragedia :(
<OverMe> luca__, tu hai fatto "termina sessione"?
<luca__> si ti spiego...si è impallato e ho forzato la chiusura tenendo premuto il tasto dell'accensione
<luca__> e quando ho riavviato mi ha dato questi problemi
<checco> ciao a tutti
<OverMe> luca__, ovvero? riavvii e che succede? non arrivi alla schermata di login?
<checco> vorrei capire cosa e successo con la connessione internet del mio nuovo ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> checco: wifi immagino
<checco> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<luca__> no mi viene direttamente sul sistema che come ti ho detto in precedenza si vede malissimo e ora nn va + la connessione
<checco> si lol
<OverMe> luca__, ma di solito ce l'hai la password per accedere o hai impostato per entrare automaticamente?
<jester-> luca__: fai termina sessione che vai in gdm, in sessioni scegli gnome classic o gnome desktop che sia
<jester-> non ci sta ne un cielo ne in terra che installando ubuntu desktop interferisca con la connessione
<luca__> si ce l'ho ma da quando l'ho installato non me l'ha mai chiesta x entrare
<jester-> balle
<OverMe> luca__, vabbè fai come ha detto jester-
<checco> hai presente nella barra superiore con le tacche delle connessioni?
<OverMe> luca__, prova a terminare la sessione
<luca__> ecco si ora mi è comparsa la finestra di login
<jester-> checco: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<luca__> vado a prefenrenze di accesso universale
<luca__> ?
<checco> adesso mando il comando ...
<jester-> luca__: amministrazione/chermata di accesso e ripristina
<OverMe> luca__, devi cliccare sul nome
<OverMe> poi ti compaiono le altre scelte
<luca__> ok clicco sul nome metto la passw ed entro
<OverMe> none
<jester-> luca__: c'è sessioni
<OverMe> clicchi sul nome, cambi la sessione in "ubuntu desktop" e poi entri
<luca__> io qui vedo il nome...sotto c'è altri in basso a destra preferenze di accesso universale l'orario e opzioni di arresto
<luca__> sessioni nn ne vedo da nessuna parte
<jester-> luca__: guarda bene che c'è
<OverMe> luca__, ci hai cliccato sul nome in modo che compaia lo spazio per la password?
<luca__> certo
<OverMe> eh allora c'è anche sessioni
<luca__> eccolo qua....ho fatto per 3 volte sta cosa e mi è comparso in basso
<luca__> desktop modalità normale o sicura?
<OverMe> normale
<luca__> si ok ora si vede adesso ti posso inviare lo screen shot di prima per farti capire cosa vedevo
<angelo> ciao
<OverMe> si
<OverMe> luca__, vabè se funziona tutto adesso te lo puoi pure tener cosi
<angelo> ho provato a fare una ricerca con nautilus, ma credo che non cerchi all'interno dei file.
<Marat> Nel network manager i campi "indirizzo MAC dispositivo" e "indirizzo MAC clonato" devono essere obbligatoriamente compilati?
<angelo> c'è un modo per farglielo fare, o un altra applicazione da usare?
<luca__> anzi no dimenticavo....non posso perchè non va internet
<OverMe> Marat, no
<luca__> porca miseria nn se ne esce più :(
<OverMe> luca__, al solito, ifconfig eth0
<OverMe> compare/ha un ip?
<luca__> no mi da una serie di errori
<luca__> mi spiego meglio
<jester-> OverMe: va che la wifi, il filo è da cavernicoli
<OverMe> lol
<filo1234> io?
<luca__> mi da la HWaddr la MTU e la metric però mi da rx packets 0 tx packets 0 collisioni 0 tx queuelen 1000 interrupt 16
<jester-> luca__: riavvia il pc va
<OverMe> luca__, e dove sarebbe la serie di errori?
<jester-> che se non trolli c'è da preoccuparsi
<luca__> no niente avevo letto male
<luca__> che faccio riavvio?
<OverMe> luca__, si
<checco> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/563801/
<jester-> checco: amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi cosa vedi
<luca__> ecco ora rivà la connessione
<Marat> da venerdì ho perso improvvisamente connessione solo sul mio computer, ho resettato il router ma non é cambiato nulla, ho provato a pingare il router e non invia neanche un pacchetto
<luca__> come mai?
<jester-> luca__: come mai che pastrugni a casso e poi dai la colpa al sistema
<OverMe> lol @ pastrugni
<checco> vedo due driver uno per il wireless e laltro b3 o cosa simile...purtroppo non riesco a connettermi tramite cavo..non so come fare per riattivarlo
<luca__> ma che cavolo sei a dire se l'ho installato ieri e non andava
<jester-> checco: vedi uno sta e un bcm?
<luca__> ora mi collego col portatile che rifunziona internet e ti faccio vedere la screenshot
<luca__> così vediamo se dico minkiate
<jester-> checco: attiva il bcm
<OverMe> Marat, cavo o wifi?
<luca__> overme grazie di tutto
<Marat> cavo
<jester-> Marat: ifconfig vede eth0?
<OverMe> Marat, ifconfig eth0    cosa dice? spara qualcosa?
<checco> sta ce ,laltro si chiama broadcom b43 wireless driver.....oppure sta senza fili
<Marat> si, scrivo tutto?
<OverMe> Marat, no non importa
<luca__> rieccomi jester
<jester-> checco: attiva il b43
<OverMe> Marat, è assegnato un indirizzo ip?
<Marat> quello che non capisco é che ogni tanto carica molto lentamente solo google
<snap> Odo, allora guardando bene mi e' saltato all' occhio il fatto che sulle partizioni che ho creato vuote c'e' scritto inusabile, ma perche'?
<Marat> no
<luca__> come faccio ad inviarti la screenshot
<OverMe> Marat, sudo dhclient eth0
<jester-> snap: ma le hai formattate?
<OverMe> !image | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<snap> Odo: allora guardando bene mi e' saltato all' occhio il fatto che sulle partizioni che ho creato vuote c'e' scritto inusabile, ma perche'?
<checco> system error:installArchives()failed
<jester-> snap: ma le hai formattate?
<ernesto87> salve a tutti
<Marat> poi?
<snap> jester: ciao, no solo cancellate,
<OverMe> Marat, che ha detto in fondo?
<ernesto87> chi mi può aiutare a risolvere un problema?
<jester-> snap: quindi hai dello spazio non allocato e non delle partizioni
<snap> jester: e come dovrei formattarle, nel senso con qualche fs particolare?
<jester-> !qualcuno ! ernesto87
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> ola
<Marat> bound to 192.168.2.4 -- renewel in 129960096 seconds
<checco> ciao gl ......
<OverMe> Marat, ok, ping -c 3 ubuntu.it
<glpiana> ciao checco
<Damaskinos> Salve gente mi è stato regalato un samsung s5230 e possibile condividere tramite bluetooh la connessione adsl del mi pc?
<Damaskinos> Ubuntu ne ha la capacità?
<jester-> snap: rispondi alle domande senza divagare: hai dello spazio non allocato o partizioni non formattate
<checco> jester mi da messaggio errore vedi ultimo mess
<Marat> 100% loss
<jester-> ernesto87: il pvt non è gradito
<ernesto87> ops
<Marat> time 2014ms
<ernesto87> scusa
<snap> jester: il fatto e' che se io provo a creare partizione sullo spazio free mi fa vedere solo il disco intero, senza farmi vedere le partizioni sul disco che mi interessa
<Damaskinos> Sono riuscito a collegare il cellulare con il pc tramite BT però non ho la più pallida idea come ubuntu possa condividere la rete
<jester-> checco: ma sei collegato a internet?
<OverMe> Marat, :O, l'indirizzo del router lo conosci?
<Marat> si
<snap> jester: spazio non allocato
<OverMe> Marat, prova a pingarlo
<luca__> ok l'ho caricata ma da dove lo prendo il link???
<Marat> ok, ma le altre volte che ho provato non ha inviato nessun pacchetto
<ernesto87> io ho un problema con il wifi su ubuntu 64bit
<checco> non posso purtroppo per sbaglio devo aver formattato i driver stae b43
<ernesto87> non mi trova più le reti wireless
<OverMe> Marat, ma adesso lo pinga?
<jester-> Damaskinos: puoi usare il cellofono tipo internet key da bluetooth, non prendere la banda, per quello c'è la wifi
<Marat> no
<snap> jester: lo spazio e' vuoto e quindi non allocato
<OverMe> Marat, che indirizzo ha?
<jester-> ernesto87: apri un terminale
<Marat> 192.168.2.1
<ernesto87> fatto
<luca__> http://img39.imageshack.us/i/sc
<jester-> ernesto87: scrivi iwconfig e batti enter e dicci che vedi
<checco> gl piana mi aiuti perfavore??sono da sabato che ti cercavo
<Damaskinos> si ma il mio non è provvisto di collegamento wi-fi
<OverMe> Marat, ping 192.168.2.4
<snap> jester: cosa dovrei fare
<OverMe> funza?
<jester-> checco: sei connesso a internet o no
<ernesto87> lo no wireless extensions e eth0 no wireless extensions
<luca__> l'hai vista jester?
<glpiana> checco, devo leggere tutto il log e tra poco devo andare. per cui non ora, sorry ;)
<Marat> niente
<checco> tramite un pc vecchio con xp
<luca__> allora ti dicevo palle?
<Marat> su interfaccia di rete devo selezionare ethernet no?
<jester-> ernesto87: adesso lspci | grep -i network
<checco> e con ltilizzo di chiavetta
<OverMe> Marat, non pinga se stesso?!?!
<checco> no problem gl piana+
<jester-> snap: apri gparted, fai uno shot e postalo si imagebin
<jester-> !imagebin | snap
<ubot-it> snap: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Marat> eh boh, 5 pacchetti trasmessi e 0% inviati con successo
 * realnot hi guys
<Damaskinos> jester-: possibile che non puo' essere fatto?
<jester-> Damaskinos: non mi risulta
<ernesto87> 04:00.0 network controller: atheros comunications inc. ar928x wireless network adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jester-> Damaskinos: vedi per caso nelle impostazioni del cellofono qualcosa a riguardo?
<glpiana> checco, se ci sei più tardi ne parliamo (se il problema riguarda  la connessione)
<checco> ok grazie mille
<OverMe> Marat, hai per caso provato a cambiare cavo?
<Marat> mm no
<OverMe> Marat, prova un po, non si sa mai
<luca__> va bene via vi saluto
<luca__> grazie overme
<OverMe> intanto vado a pranzo
<luca__> grazie di cuore
<OverMe> luca__, prego
<Marat> ok, grazie mille
<jester-> ernesto87: hai la 10.10?
<ernesto87> si si
<ernesto87> fino a ieri mi funzionava la rete wireless
<ernesto87> poi non so cosa sia successo
<checco> jaster e possibile condividere la connessioe da compiuter xp a ubuntu avendo quel problema?
<snap> rega' esiste gparted iso?
<jester-> checco: con broadcom non c'è problema basta installare il driver, ma per farlo devi essere connesso a internet usando il filo, lo stesso filo che dovresti usare collegando i 2 pc
<jester-> ernesto87: rfkill list
<filo1234> che non sono filo io
<snap> Odo e jester: ho trovato una discussione su ubuntu di un tizio che aveva la partizione inusabile, dice che ha creato con gparte una partizione root primaria ed una logica la swap e gli e' andata bene provero' a fare la stessa cosa
<snap> speriamo bene
<jester-> ernesto87: l'hai spenta cpol tasto mi sa
<ernesto87> no
<zeitgeist> jester?
<jester-> snap: si si seui il forum visto che non vuoi seguire noi
<jester-> zeitgeist: mi pare che gia avevi chiesto ieri
<jester-> zeitgeist: e si era arrivati alla conclusione che xp andrebbe reinstallato e ti avevo fatto vedere come recuperare i dati
<snap> jester: tu prima mi hai chiesto se la partizione e vuota o se formattato io ti ho risposto, per sicurezza 2 volte, dopodiche' non ho ricevuto piu' alcuna risposta da te
<zeitgeist> jester:  scusa, ma si era chiusa la chat.
<ernesto87> cmq mi da acer-wireless: Wireless lan    soft blocked: no    hard blocked: no
<jester-> <jester-> snap: apri gparted, fai uno shot e postalo si imagebin
<jester-> <jester-> !imagebin | snap
<zeitgeist> jester allora devo reinstallare windows da cd?
<snap> jester: scusa mi era sfuggito pardon
<jester-> zeitgeist: si
<snap> jester: provero quanto mi hai riferito
<zeitgeist> jesiter e ubuntu?
<angelo> ciao
<jester-> zeitgeist: ubuntu se ne sta li tranquilla andra ripristinato il bootloader che xp ti segherà
<zeitgeist> jester: dovrei fare come ho fatto per installare ubuntu?
<zeitgeist> in dual boo?
<angelo> ho scoperto che sia firefox che chrome usano il comando apturl per aprire i protocolli apt. questo mi rimanda al synaptic. Io invece vorrei che mi aprisse l'ubuntu software center, che supporta le code. come fare?
<jester-> zeitgeist: una volta installato xo vieni in canale da cdlive che si fa la procedura e segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<zeitgeist> jester: cdlive sarebbe?
<jester-> angelo: ff non è stupido. ti apre synaptic perché il center è una ciofeca
<zeitgeist> ah il cd per installare ubuntu?
<jester-> zeitgeist: il cd di installazione è
<ernesto87> comunque ho anche un altro problema, non mi parte più il cd di ubuntu, come faccio a ripristinarlo?
<zeitgeist> jester: ok e poi seguo il link che hai scritto?
<jester-> enzotib: cd?
<angelo> jester- al di là delle considerazioni sulla stupidità di usare certe applicazioni. come si fa ad indirizzare apturl sul software center? mi ricordo che prima che reinstallassi qualche giorno fa lo faceva in automatico
<jester-> zeitgeist: si hai difficoltà vieni qui
<zeitgeist> jester: ok grazie!
<jester-> angelo: non lo so
<zeitgeist> ciao tutti
<angelo> jester-, questa è una risposta. grazie
<angelo> ciao
<angelo> ciao. ho risolto e vi volevo fare partecipi in caso di bisogna per il futuro.
<angelo> ho usato il gconf-editor
<angelo> e in /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/apt ho modificato la stringa con software-center al posto di apturl
<angelo> ciao ciao
<karym> ho un problema con la connessione mi potete dare una mano per favore?
<jester-> karym: wifi?
<karym> no uso il cavo
<jester-> karym: descrivi il problema
<karym> c'è il led del router che lampeggia
<karym> e a internet non si collega
<karym> cioè mi spiego meglio
<karym> se si collegasse dovrebbe avere una spia fissa invece lampeggia non veloce ma a intervalli lenti
<filo1234> karym: ma di che spia parli scusa?
<karym> della spia del router
<filo1234> se è il led DSL o INTERNET devi chiamare il tuo provider
<filo1234> karym: il router ne ha diverse spie
<karym> no no la connessione funziona perchè sono collegato con l'altro computer
<jester-> karym: ifconfig cosa risponde
<karym> però in quello che ho messo ubuntu nn funziona....molto strano però perchè prima funzionava
<karym> provo a vedere
<karym> mi da due connessioni...1 che si chiama eth0 e l'altra l0 con le rispettive caratteristiche
<jester-> karym: eth0 ha un indirizzo inet?
<jester-> karym: del tipo 192.168.x.x?
<karym> no mi da un HWaddr
<jester-> karym: sudo dhclient eth0
<karym> ok
<filo1234> karym: il cavo è collegato bene?
<karym> si mi sta caricando delle cose
<jester-> karym: proverei in cavo che usi per quasto pc
<karym> tipo dchpdiscover
<jester-> karym: quando ha finto ping libero.it
<massimo18> uhm
<massimo18> karym: ma che router hai?
<karym> ok
<karym> ho un netgear
<massimo18> e qual'e la spia che lampeggia?
<jester-> massimo18: sarà quella internet
<karym> jester mi dice comando sconosciuto
<massimo18> sarà....
<jester-> karym: ping libero.it
<filo1234> karym: proverei a rimettere bene il cavo e riavviare
<jester-> massimo18: e il numero della porta
<karym> allora vi spiego ho queste spie: da 1 a 4 che sono quelle dove collegare i cavi
<karym> e io l'ho collegato li
<karym> poi c'è quella del wifi e quella della dsl
<jester-> karym: pinga o no
<massimo18> karym: normale che lampeggino quelle
<pecorade> poi hai una spia che indica il wifi, l'adsl e l'alimentazione
<karym> jester mi dice unknown command
<pecorade> in teoria quella dsl dovrebbe lampeggiare
<massimo18> quella dsl non deve lampeggiare
<pecorade> no deve :D
<filo1234> pecorade: no quella internet lampeggia....quella dsl è fissa
<massimo18> eh
<jester-> karym: ma va, suo ping libero.it
<karym> sentite in pratica funzionano tutte tranne quella li dove ho collega il pc con ubuntu
<jester-> sudo
<jester-> karym: comando o host sconosciuto
<pecorade> filo1234, mh si errato a sbirciare
<pecorade> hai ragione.
<filo1234> pecorade: a meno che non abbia un router sgrauso in cui hanno risparmiato un led
<massimo18> lol
<karym> jester mi dispiace ma nn va
<jester-> karym: prova ad usare un cavo di un pc dove funzica
<pecorade> filo1234, un dg834g
<karym> sia con sudo che senza non me lo riconosce
<pecorade> :P
<karym> non è il cavo
<jester-> karym: se ping da comando sconosciuto hai sminchiato il sitema
<karym> ho già provato e ho provato a cambiare porta
<massimo18> karym: provato a resettare il router?
<jester-> karym: non la porta ma il cavo
<karym> si si entrambe
<karym> ho fatto tutte le varie prove
<jester-> karym: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<karym> ho semplicemente scaricato ubuntu 10.10 dal sito e poi l'ho installato ma nn va
<massimo18> uhm
<massimo18> karym: hai provato da live?
<jester-> karym: se non riconosce il comando ping è venuta installazione farlocca
<karym> mi dice
<karym> auto lo
<karym> e sotto
<karym> mi dice iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> karym: ok
<jester-> karym: groups
<jester-> karym: c'è admi e dialout?
<jester-> admin e dialout
<karym> si ci sono
<karym> mi da anche adm
<karym> il mio nome
<karym> ecc....tipo 7-8 cose
<jester-> karym:  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10/24 && sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<karym> devo scriverci tutto o solo una delle 2 parti
<jester-> karym: tutto su una riga
<karym> ok
<jester-> massimo18: l'ip del rutter non l'hai cambiato vero?
<jester-> massimo18 / karym  l'ip del rutter non l'hai cambiato vero?
<karym> no nn so neanche come si faccia
<jester-> karym: ok dai quel comando
<karym> allora jester ho scritto tutto ma nn è successo niente
<karym> stavo controllando se ho scritto bene
<jester-> karym: ifconfig c'è indirizzo inet 192.168.0.10?
<karym> ok riguardo
<karym> adesso si
<karym> mi da inet e altre cose
<jester-> karym:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<karym> ok
<jester-> karym: vedi se naviga
<jester-> karym: el va o no
<karym> no niente non funziona
<jester-> karym: ping 192.168.0.1
<karym> ok sta caricando qualcosa
<jester-> karym: control c
<karym> dal terminale intendo
<jester-> karym: vesi una cosa del genere? 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.639 ms
<karym> si cambia il tempo che è più basso
<karym> tipo 0.019
<jester-> karym: ping 75.126.90.210
<jester-> karym: controc per fermare
<karym> ok
<jester-> control-c
<karym> dice host unreachable
<karym> e continua a caricare
<jester-> karym: route dimmi cosa compare nella colonna gateway
<karym> un asterisco
<jester-> karym: non c'è default 192.168.0.1?
<karym> aspetta ti dico tutto in ordine
<karym> sotto gateway nella prima riga c'è un asterisco
<snap> jester: ho provato a modificare da gparted, ma non me lo fa fare perche' di dice che non si possono creare piu' di 4 partizioni primarie, ma in realta' io ne ho solo 3 primarie ed una estesa
<karym> nella seconda riga c'è 192.168.0.0
<snap> jester: qualche idea?
<jester->   karym sudo route add default 192168.0.1
<jester->   karym sudo route add default 192.168.0.1
<karym> ok
<jester->   karym sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<karym> dice SIOCADD: No such service
<jester->   karym sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<karym> ok dice SIOCADDRT: file exists
<jester-> karym: fai una cosa avvia con la live e controlla se funza, se si renstalla per bene
<snap> jester: ho provato a modificare da gparted, ma non me lo fa fare perche' di dice che non si possono creare piu' di 4 partizioni primarie, ma in realta' io ne ho solo 3 primarie ed una estesa
<filo1234> karym: hai un dualboot?
<jester-> sanova: se non vediamo come sei messo non si fa una cippa
<karym> cos'è la live?
<karym> un dualboot?
<jester-> snap:  se non vediamo come sei messo non si fa una cippa
<filo1234> karym: hai anche windows su quel pc
<filo1234> ?
<karym> no
<karym> ho solo ubuntu
<karym> jester cos'è la live
<jester-> karym: il d di installazione
<jester-> cd
<karym> cioè reinstallo tutto il sistema da capo?
<filo1234> karym: ma hai provato a riavviare pc e router?
<massimo18> O_O
<karym> si filo diverse volte ma niente da fare
<snap> jester: visto che il print screen non posso farlo perche' sto con gparted sotto dos te le scrivo su pastebin
<zeitgeist> jester: scusa ma ho un vuoto di memoria, ora ho una copia cd di windows xp lo avvia da ubuntu?
<OverMe> -.- no
<karym> jester sono nel pannello di installazione ma la connessione non me la da
<karym> dice no network connection...di conseguenza dovrei installare senza rete
<filo1234> karym: hai avviato il cd ?
<karym> si filo
<filo1234> karym: e nememno da cd funzica?
<karym> cioè un momento
<karym> ho riavviato il pc con il cd dentro
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> hai fatto il boot da cd?
<karym> x capirci
<karym> devo avviare il cd quando sono su ubuntu oppure faccio riavviare il pc con il cd dentro?
<filo1234> la seconda che hai detto karym
<filo1234> karym: e scegli la voce " provare ubuntu senza modificare...bla..bla"
<karym> ok l'ho fatto sono nella finestra che dice try ubuntu oppure install ubuntu però in alto a sinistra mi da no network connection...se io clicco avanti mi installa ubuntu senza connessione
<filo1234> try ubuntu
<snap> jester: eccoti il pastebin della configurazione visualizzata con gparted  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/563829/
<filo1234> karym: non capisco di cosa parli...devi fare try ubuntu e aspettare che si avii...
<Sara_> CIAO A TUTTI
<filo1234> avvii*
<karym> si filo l'ho fatto ci sono però come al solito.....internet non va :)
<filo1234> karym: allora io credo che tu abbia un problema HW
<karym> dici che è partita la scheda di rete?
<filo1234> karym: poesse però spetta
<filo1234> che scheda hai?
<karym> nn saprei...è integrata alla scheda madre
<filo1234> karym: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<karym> posso farlo anche nella pagina di prova?
<filo1234> si
<Sara_> UNA DOMANDA RAGAZZI. PERCHÈ QUANDO AVVIO IL PC IN GRUB MI TROVO PIÙ DI UNA VERSIONE DI UBUNTU???? FORSE PERCHÈ HO AGGIORNATO GIÀ 2 VOLTE UBUNTU???
<karym> ok
<filo1234> !maiusclo | Sara_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'maiusclo'
<filo1234> !maiuscolo | Sara_
<ubot-it> Sara_: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Sara_> scusatemi ragazzi
<filo1234> Sara_: si, sono i vari kernel che vengono installati con gli aggiornamenti
<snap> jester: eccoti il pastebin della configurazione visualizzata con gparted  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/563829/
<Sara_> non volevo
<filo1234> Sara_: non sono versioni di Ubuntu...sono versioni di kernel
<Sara_> è li devo lasciare??? è già un mese che ho ubuntu tra un anno che lista ci sarà???enorme
<karym> ok filo ho fatto mi dice che è una realtek ecc e poi mi dice gigabith lan controller
<snap> jester: eccoti il pastebin della configurazione visualizzata con gparted  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/563829/
<filo1234> Sara_: puoi disinstallarli dal gestore pacchetti....ma lasciane almeno uno di riserva
<OverMe> snap, hai già 4 partizioni, mi pare ovvio che non ne puoi fare altre
<karym> in pratica la riconosce
<Sara_> c'entrano qualcosa i kernel con il fatto che il pc ha rallentato un po??
<filo1234> karym: hai dovuto fare qualcosa in precedenza per farla andare o ha funzionato subito?
<filo1234> Sara_: no
<karym> in pratica avevo installato ubuntu
<karym> e inizialmente andava
<karym> poi ho fatto degli aggiornamenti 3 giorni fa e ora nn mi va più internet
<snap> OverMe: io sapevo nn piu' di 4 primarie
<karym> ma è strano perchè mi ha fatto tutto il gestore quindi dovrebbero essere sicuri
<filo1234> karym: prova a riavviare e al grub scegli un kernel precedente
<Sara_> siccome mi sta succedendo con i video in streaming su internet che sono rallentati notevolmente tutti gli aggiornamenti che ho fatto forse anno appesantito il sistema???
<filo1234> karym: non si sa mai
<karym> ok ora provo
<OverMe> snap, l'estesa è primaria. poi dentro l'estesa ce ne puoi fare altre, ma di base no.
<filo1234> Sara_: il rallenatamento di streaming non fanno testo...possono dipendere da diverse cose.....rete, banda...server
<filo1234> i*
<snap> OverMe: anche se l' estesa fa parte di un sistema dentro l' estesa stessa volendo se c'e' spazio potrei installarci un altro sistema?
<Sara_> prima però tutto ok c'e qualche prova che posso fare??
<snap> OverMe: anche se l' estesa fa parte di un sistema, al suo interno se c'e' ancora spazio potrei installarci un altro sistema?
<karym> ok filo di kernel ne ho solo 1 perchè mi son dimenticato di dirti che poi il pc lo avevo formattato quindi ho solo il kernel della versione del cd
<filo1234> karym: puoi provare un'altra versione live di ubuntu per capire
<OverMe> snap, si se hai posto
<karym> eh è un bel casotto perchè ne avevo 1 più vecchia ma chissà che fine che ha fatto
<filo1234> karym: scaricala
<karym> nel sito mi fa scaricare solo la 10.10
<karym> o almeno
<filo1234> karym: cosa stai provando ora?
<karym> io ho visto solo quella a meno che nn installo kubuntu o xubuntu
<karym> quella li la 10.10
<filo1234> karym: prova la 10.04
<Sara_> grazie filo
<jester-> snap: hai 183 bg liberi. scegli installa su spazio libero contiguo
<jester-> che si arrangia l'installare
<Sara_> ciao
<karym> ok ora provo
<jester-> karym: lasasta la kubuntu
<snap> jester: non me lo fa installare sullo spazio libero
<snap> jester: mi dice partizione inusabile
<snap> jester: scusa spazio inusabile
<karym> jester installo la kubuntu??
<jester-> snap: allora mi pare strano, allora fai nuova
<OverMe> snap, sposta la swap in fondo, allunga l'estesa e crea spazio li dentro
<OverMe> jester-, ha già 4 partizioni non ne può fare altre
<snap> OverMe: questo volevo chiederti, faccio un bel merge????
<jester-> OverMe: allora il free non sta nella estesa?
<OverMe> jester-, no sta a spasso
<jester-> mizzica
<snap> jester: non sta nell' estesa guarda qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/563829/
<karym> mi sa tanto che dovrò cambiare pc :(
<snap> OverMe: provo a fare un bel Merge
<snap> sul' estesa
<karym> che tristezza :(
<karym> ah jester ho notato una cosa rispetto a prima
<karym> praticamente prima la luce lampeggiava a intervalli lenti
<karym> adesso non lampeggia +
<karym> che può significare?
<filo1234> che è spenta
<filo1234> karym: ma la scheda sul pc hai dei led?
<jester-> karym: il led lampeggia se navighi
<karym> penso che siano sulla scheda madre
<karym> si ma prima jester non navigavo ma lampeggiava a intervalli lenti...dopo tutto quello che mi hai fatto fare prima non naviga ma non lampeggia nemmeno +
<filo1234> karym: tu usi il dhcp no?
<karym> credo di si
<filo1234> karym: oracome sei connesso scusa?
<karym> con un altro pc collegato alla rete
<filo1234> karym: è configurato con il dhcp o con ip statico?
<karym> nn saprei come faccio a vederlo?
<filo1234> karym: sudo ifconfig eth0 up da qualche errore?
<Guest53515> ciao, mi aiutereste a fare funzionare il microfono di un portatile ?
<karym> l'ho digitato ma mi chiede la passw
<karym> e poi nn succede niente
<glpiana> Guest53515, concosa hai provato il microfono?
<filo1234> karym: sudo dhclient eth0
<karym> se invece lo scrivo senza up finale nn mi da nessun errore
<filo1234> karym: ma ti da errore o no?
<filo1234> karym: segui
<filo1234> karym: sudo ifconfig eth0 up da qualche errore?
<karym> no nn dice niente l'ultimo
<karym> il dhclient un attimo che controllo
<karym> mi sta caricando dei DCHP DISCOVER
<Guest53515> glpiana, sono roberto ciao, ho installato la ubuntu 10.10 in 3 portatili diversi un compaq 6720s, 1 netbok emachines e un toshiba satellite l639 & l635 nel tosciba non funzionano neanche le prese
<glpiana> Guest53515, con cosa hai provato il microfono?
<simonaG> hi all
<filo1234> karym: mi interessa sapere se alla fine ti da un'ip
<Guest53515> glpiana, allora con il microfono esterno nel compaq e emachines funziona nel toshiba nulla
<Guest53515> toshiba 630 non 639
<karym> mi dice nodchp offers received
<glpiana> Guest53515, vabbè, prima o poi mi risponderai. io insisto: con cosa hai provato il microfono?
<Guest53515> glpiana, ho provato con i led del mixer e con skype
<baldr> Ciao a tutti ,ho un problemone e non riesco a risolverlo , qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da aiutarmi ?
<filo1234> karym: hai altri pc con ubuntu?
<karym> si un portatile
<glpiana> Guest53515, apri il registratore di suoni e prova con quello. se non va apri le preferenze audio e controlla che l'impostazione della scheda preveda l'input
<karym> che mi ha dato dei problemi simili però a differenza di questo va
<filo1234> karym: puoi dare lo stesso comando sul portatile e vedere se ti da un ip?
<glpiana> !aiuto | baldr
<ubot-it> baldr: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<karym> ok ora provo un attimo che lo accendo
<Guest53515> glpiana,  le schede duplex prevedono l'imput ma non funzionano i microfoni
<glpiana> Guest53515, passa alla finestra relativa agli ingressi e controlla le impostazioni
<Guest53515> glpiana, fatto le altre non prevedono ingressi, dove trovo il registratore di suoni ?
<glpiana> Guest53515, applicazioni -> audio e video
<Guest53515> provo
<filo1234> karym: entra qui anche dal portatile
<Guest53515> glpiana, nulla registra silenzio
<karym> filo
<karym> l'indirizzo me lo da
<karym> però solo nel portatile
<filo1234> karym: con il cavo?
<karym> si perchè il wireless nn l'ho ancora configurato nel portatile
<karym> ho paura di fare casini
<filo1234> karym: collega il cavo che ora è collegato al pc maledetto, a questo portatile
<glpiana> Guest53515, vai sulla shceda ingressi nelle preferenze audio e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | Guest53515
<ubot-it> Guest53515: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<karym> si ho già fatto
<filo1234> e funzia?
<karym> e mi da un indirizzo ip
<karym> yes
<OverMe> -.-
<baldr> Dunque, ho ,o meglio, avevo, windows 7 installato.Visto che ero stato in precedenza utente di ubuntu (Dalla versione 9.04),ho deciso di reinstallarlo.Il problema è che dopo il primo avvio di ubuntu ,quando stavo aggiornando tutto,ho dovuto spegnare il pc di corsa e andare a dormire.La mattina seguente (oggi)quando ho acceso il computer , ho constato che ne ubuntu ne windows 7 partivano alla schermata di selezione.Ho provato a far partir
<baldr> e ubuntu dal cd ,però non sapevo dove mettere le mani ,quindi per riuscire a utilizzare qualcosa per chiedere aiuto , ho deciso di formattare tutto quanto e di installare ubuntu.Ora il problema è che vrrei installare windows 7 , ma il mio lettore ha deciso di rompere le scatole ,e se ora provassi a inserirlo , non leggerebbe.Tra l'altro, se provo a far partire il disco da boot , parte prima il grub ,oppure non parte proprio il cd.Quind
<baldr> i mi trovo bloccato e windows mi serve...spero di essere stato chiaro , scusate il poema.
<Guest53515> mi connetto con tutti e 3, 1 attimo
<filo1234> karym: entra qui dal portatile che voglio vedere la configurazione
<karym> ok
 * newlife pensa .... che casino!
<glpiana> baldr, che significa che il lettore ha deciso di rompere le scatole?
<OverMe> baldr, quando stamattina hai reinstallato ubuntu hai abrasato anche windows?
<baldr> Che non mi legge il cd
<jester-> baldr: 1) controlla nel bios se hai avvio da cd a default
<baldr> OverMe Si , ho cancellato anche windows,ora ho solo Ubuntu.
<jester-> baldr: 2) installa prima seven
<snap> OverMe: un ultima domanda, che mi riservo come alternativa per l' installazione di ubuntu, secondo te, io avrei un altro fisso con amd atlon xp 1800 (1.53 gb) ddr400 da 1 gb potrebbe andarci bene l' installazione di ubuntu server, o soffrirebbe?
<baldr> jester- Si ho gia controllato , e purtroppo risulta tutto in regola
<Synaptic> iso masterizzata male....
<OverMe> snap, no no va bene per ubuntu server
<jester-> baldr: che si sia fottuto il cdrom?
<baldr> Synaptic ,nono ha funzionato in passato e comunque funziona su altri pc
<baldr> jester- ,mi legge cd di musica ,e anche il cd di ubuntu
<Synaptic> baldr,  se metti il dvd di winzoz 7 parte?
<newlife> poi ragazzi.. io non ho ancora risolto il problema del printer server....... da ubuntu lo vedo e stampo.... ma winzozz sul portatile di mia moglie non ne vuole sapere :o assurdo! (mica tanto pero!)
<baldr> Synaptic no , tutto tace
<Synaptic> quindi è il bios che non ti riconosce il first boot device...
<Synaptic> devi smanettare un po nel bios e trovare il male
<jester-> baldr: allora hai fatto la live a cassso p addirittura copiata la iso tal quale invece di scriverla
<filo1234> newlife: /join ##windows
<baldr> Synaptic ,aspetta ubuntu parte quindi il bios dovrebbe essere ok
<Synaptic> jester-,  ma non gli legge nemmeno il cd di winzoz 7
<newlife> jester-:  baldr non è che e' semplicemente un disco winzozz di ripèristino eh? e magari per questo non fa il boot
<baldr> jester- non ho capito
<newlife> filo1234: :D grazie :D ehehe
<filo1234> prego
<Synaptic> mhhh
<baldr> newlife purtroppo no ,è un disco di installazione
<glpiana> baldr, al momento quel lettore non legge alcun disco?
<glpiana> baldr, cioè se inserisci ora un cd te lo apre?
<karym> filo
<jester-> baldr: se non parte nemmeno cd seven setta meglio il bios, o magari hai un menu popup pigiando un tasti Fx
<karym> rieccomi
<karym> ora sono col portatile
<baldr> glpiana ,No , legge alcuni cd
<baldr> glpiana ad esempio l'iso di ubuntu la legge ,un album musicale pure ...
<jester-> baldr: metti il cdlive e vedi che c'è dentro
<baldr> Provo la 9.10
<glpiana> baldr, inserisic il disco di windows e poi nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | baldr
<ubot-it> baldr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> karym: ok mi servono questi comandi  ifconfig && cat /etc/resolv.conf && route -n metti tutto su pastebin
<filo1234> !paste | karym
<ubot-it> karym: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<baldr> Comunque la iso di ubuntu sto provando adesso per sicurezza e si , la riconosce.
<Synaptic> mhhh ragazzi sapete per caso indicarmi un sito dove posso trovare dei .conkyrc già scritti? cosi che posso scegliere quello che mi piace? (mi piace vincere facile, ponci ponci po po po)
<baldr> Tra l'altro ora che controllo meglio ,la iso è su cd , quindi mi legge solo i cd ?WTF?
<glpiana> !chat | Synaptic
<ubot-it> Synaptic: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Synaptic> glpiana, ma ho chiesto un sito per un conkyrc...
<newlife> baldr: per me è farlocco il disco di winzozz     -.-'
<jester-> baldr: hai ubuntusticass.iso sul cd?
<glpiana> Synaptic, appunto, configurazioni già fatte di conky, che c'entra questo canale?
<Synaptic> vabbe chiedo di la
<newlife> lol jester-
<baldr> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/563855/ ecco il link con l'output
<glpiana> baldr, digita anche wodim -scanbus
<mariaantonella> glpiana, il link per le immagini ?
<karym> ok filo adesso clicco su paste
<glpiana> !image | mariaantonella
<ubot-it> mariaantonella: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<karym> e nel nikname metto il tuo o il mio?
<baldr> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/563856/ come ti sarai accorto ,ovviamente, li sto facendo come root.
<glpiana> baldr, il fatto che tu utilizzi l'utente root è un problema per la tua sicurezza, non mio
<OverMe> karym, il tuo
<karym> ok clicco successivamente su paste?
<filo1234> si
<OverMe> karym, si, poi metti il link qui
<baldr> glpiana Credevo fosse necessario :P
<glpiana> baldr, però se i comandi non vanno... inutile darmi l'output dell'help. apri un terminale da utente e ridai il comando
<karym> ok fatto
<glpiana> baldr, talmente necessario che in ubuntu l'utente root è disabilitato
<filo1234> karym: link
<mariaantonella> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/136574
<baldr> glpiana Ok ,chiedo scusa.Ma in passato mi sono trovato a dovere utilizzare questa funzione per alcuen cose.
<glpiana> mariaantonella, apri un temrinale e scrivi aplay -l
<glpiana> !paste | mariaantonella
<ubot-it> mariaantonella: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<karym> un momento il link nn lo vedo da nessuna parte e se schiaccio col destro invia link mi si apre evolution
<glpiana> baldr, non è necessario usare root. c'è sudo apposta
<mariaantonella> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/563859/
<baldr> glpiana Non so dov'è la differenza ,chiedo venia : (Ecco qui il link a pastebin ,ho inserito entrambe i comandi.http://paste.ubuntu.com/563858/
<mariaantonella> glpiana, vuoi anche gli altri ?
<karym> ok come nn detto ho risolto
<karym> ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/563857/
<filo1234> karym: ok torniamo al malato
<filo1234> attaccalo
<karym> ok allora mi devo scollegare da qua
<baldr> Ok , stavo provando con il DVD di un gioco.Confermo che il lettore dvd sta leggendo solo i CD...
<karym> anzi no aspe provo a fare in una maniera alternativa
<karym> ok riattaccato
<glpiana> mariaantonella, non so dirti.
<mariaantonella> glpiana, secondo me è un bag nel driveù, possibile ?
<mariaantonella> in tutti e 3?
<newlife> baldr: scusa ma al boot....... te lo vede come dvd si?
<baldr> newlife Al boot mi legge solo il cd, i dvd non li legge...
<karym> filo quando vuoi...ci sono
<newlife> al boot.... baldrscusa. intendevo all'avvio. il bios te lo vede  come dvd
<mariaantonella> glpiana, grazie cmq ciao, a tutti
<newlife> baldr: intendevo il bios... riesci ad accedere e vedere come lo riconosce?
<baldr> newlife Scusa non capisco cosa stai cercando di dirmi
<glpiana> baldr, scrivi: wodim -checkdrive
<newlife> baldr: quando avvi il pc... la schermata del bios....... il computer te lo vede come dvd?
<filo1234> karym: ok allora
<filo1234> karym: spe ti faccio un paste con i comandi da dare
<karym> perfetto
<karym> tanto basta che apro il link giusto?
<baldr> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/563864/
<karym> ok
<glpiana> baldr, ci credo che non legge i dvd
<glpiana> baldr, è un cdrom
<baldr> newlife Intendi se parte il dvd al boot ?no.Partono solo i cd : \
<glpiana> no, non è vero :D
<newlife> baldr: segui glpiana digita wodim -checkdrive
<baldr> glpiana Non è un cdrom ,ne sono sicuro.
<glpiana> newlife, l'ha appena fatto
<glpiana> baldr, digita cdrecord -scanbus
<filo1234> karym: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563865/ dai i comandi uno dopo l'altro e se per ogni comando hai qualche errore dimmelo
<karym> ok ora provo
<baldr> glpiana Ci ho installato giochi su supporto dvd , e ci ho addiritura installa windows con lo stesso dvd che sto provando ora.Questa cosa non ha senso è un paradosso : \
<glpiana> baldr, allora, ascolta, mi sono corretta già da un paio di minuti. segui per cortesia e fornisci l'output dei comandi richiesti
<baldr> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/563866/
<glpiana> *corretto
<baldr> glpiana si scusa, sto andando in panico e non sto leggendo.Mi calmo :)
<glpiana> baldr, inserisci un dvd dati, diverso da quello di installazione di windows. poi digita dmesg | tail
<newlife> scusa glpiana ma sul pastebin di baldr il drive lo vede come dvd su identification
<glpiana> newlife, e quindi?
<karym> filo nella posizione 5 nn c'è niente
<karym> continuo con la sei
<newlife> glpiana: :) nulla pensavo ti fosse sfuggito :D
<glpiana> newlife, ok, quando hai finito...
<filo1234> karym: ovvio
 * newlife pensa che glpianasi stia innervosendo  :|
<karym> ok mi da errore
<glpiana> newlife, non usare /me in questo canale per cortesia
<karym> ho messo il sesto comando e mi ha dato errore
<newlife> comandi ....
<filo1234> karym: che errore?
<karym> 3 pacchetti trasmessi 3 errori 100% pacchetti persi
<newlife> -.-'
<filo1234> newlife: ifconfig cosa ti da?
<filo1234> hem
<filo1234> karym:
<baldr> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/563868/ Inserito DVD dati (Che sarebbe dvd vergine?) e dato il comando.
<karym> dimmi  filo
<filo1234> karym: i comandi precedenti sono andati bene?
<glpiana> baldr, no, un dvd dati è un dvd che contiene dati. un dvd vergine non contiene nulla. cosa hai inserito ora?
<newlife> filo1234: ifconfig vede tutto ok.... dal mio portatile con ubuntu... il problema è il portatile di mia moglie che ha winzozz e non vede il printerserver
<karym> nn so cosa doveva succedere...li ho inseriti e mi dava subito di nuovo la riga di comando senza dirmi niente
<baldr> glpiana Un DVD vergine ,chiedo scusa.Rettifico.
<filo1234> newlife: si ma ti ho gia detto che non riguarda Ubuntu
<filo1234> karym: ok
<filo1234> karym: ping -c3 localhost
<newlife> filo1234: ehhh lo so... purtroppo sul pc di mia moglie devo lasciargli winzozz 7 senno' gia si taglia le vene con quello pensa con ubuntu
<glpiana> !chat | newlife
<ubot-it> newlife: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> newlife: si ma detto in parole povere " non ci interessa qui"
<karym> questo è ok nn da nessun errore
<filo1234> karym: bah
<baldr> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/563869/ Ho inserito il DVD dati, aspettato qualche secondo (Forse 10) e ho inserito il comando.Ecco l'output.
<newlife> filo mi hai chiesto del ifconfig cosa mi dava e ti ho risposto
<newlife> glpiana: rispondevo a filo1234
<filo1234> karym: hai per caso installato qualche firewall?
<filo1234> newlife: ho sbagliato nick
<karym> che io sappia no
<newlife> ok filo1234 :) tranquillo :)
<karym> mi sa che c'è un qualche errore nella scheda di rete
<karym> per forza se no nn si spiega
<jester-> karym: hai provato da live?
<filo1234> karym: sudo iptables -F
<karym> si jester
<filo1234> ah ai provato anche la live
<filo1234> hai
<jester-> karym: stessa menata?
<karym> si
<karym> ok fatto filo nn succede niente
<glpiana> baldr, digita: uname -a
<filo1234> karym: qualche blocco sul router? impostazioni ip filtri macaddress boh
<glpiana> baldr, copia pure qui la riga
<filo1234> karym: sudo dhclient eth0
<baldr> glpiana Grazie. Linux baldr 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<karym> no il router nn ha blocchi di nessun tipo anche perchè nn so come metterceli
<jester-> karym: da cdlive stessa menata?
<karym> si jester
<glpiana> baldr, un po' vecchiotta direi
<glpiana> baldr, digita lsb_release -a
<karym> ok sta rifacendo i dchpdiscover
<baldr> Si , la 9.04 o 9.10
<jester-> karym: i pin della presa sono sani o ne hai qualcuno storto
<karym> sono perfetti
<baldr> glpiana command not found
<glpiana> baldr, controlla cosa hai scritto
<baldr> glpiana No aspetta sono un cretino ho sbagliato a scrivere
<jester-> karym: è un fisso o un portabile
<karym> filo qui dice no DCHPOFFERS received
<karym> è un fisso
<filo1234> karym: bah  stacac e riattacca il cavo dal pc e pastebina dmesg | tail
<jester-> karym: esci a prendere un caffè e compragli una eth pci che con euti 6/7 te la cavi
<filo1234> karym: se è un fisso, la scheda ha dei led, vedi se sono accesi
<baldr> glpiana ecco l'output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/563871/
<jester-> karym: non è che nel bios è disattivata?
<filo1234> karym: espegni il pc, e prova a staccarala e riattaccarla...sempre che non sia quella di sistema
<filo1234> karym: altrimenti 10 euri scheda pci nuova
<karym> nel bios è attivata
<jester-> anche meno
<karym> ma si dai faccio così
<glpiana> baldr, digita: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<karym> ne compro una nuova
<jester-> le vedo in giro a 6  7
<karym> se poi nn va pace
<karym> ciao ragazzi devo scappare.....grazie di tutto e per la pazienza
<filo1234> karym: aspetta che OverMe ha un'ideona
<karym> ok
<OverMe> è_é
<filo1234> lol
<karym> lol
<baldr> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/563872/
<glpiana> baldr, perchè non è aggiornato sto pc?
<glpiana> baldr, già hai una versione obsoleta, in più manco è aggiornata
<karym> dimmi over me
<baldr> glpiana Perchè ti ho spiegato ,ho dovuto formattare tutto ei nstallare questa copia di ubuntu , che era l'unic che riuscvo ad installare.Comunque non credo sia questo il problema , visto che anche suwindows non funzionava il dvd.
<jester-> baldr: è ora di comprarne uno nuovo
<Synaptic> cosa è HWaddr?
<karym> va bè devo andare provo a cambiare la scheda di rete e se poi nn va pace lo butto via sto cesso
<karym> ciao ragazzi grazie ancora
<baldr> jester- mi sa tanto di si : \
<faina> HI :D
<Synaptic> cosa è l'HWaddr
<Synaptic> ?
<HoldenC> Synaptic: il mac della scheda di rete
<Synaptic> ok
<HoldenC> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:9a:7d:xx:xx
<OverMe> addirittura censrato :O
<HoldenC> i primi numeri si vedono, sai almeno la marca :D
<newlife> vietato ai minori di 18 anni
<newlife> :D
<OverMe> D-Link \o/
<HoldenC> :)
<newlife> jester-: una cosa....
<glpiana> baldr, ci sei ancora?
<angelo> ciao
<angelo> la webcam ha l'immagine al contrario, ed il configuratore di video4linux manca dell'opzione capovolgi verticalmente
<angelo> si può fare altrimenti?
<baldr> glpiana sissignore
<newlife> .Dglpiana: è andato a comprarsi il pc....su consiglio di jester-
<glpiana> baldr, hai un disco nel lettore ora?
<glpiana> !chat | newlife
<ubot-it> newlife: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<baldr> glpiana Si ,starcraft 2
<newlife> -.-    desculpame!
<glpiana> baldr, te lo legge questo?
<HoldenC> angelo: che pc hai?
<glpiana> angelo, la webcam è usb?
<glpiana> HoldenC, sorry, non avevo visto :)
<HoldenC> glpiana: scommetto che e' un laptop recente :)
<baldr> glpiana no :(
<glpiana> HoldenC, io volevo fargli provare l'opzione vflip
<glpiana> baldr, oki, scirvi eject   e dimmi se lo fa uscire
<HoldenC> glpiana: del modulo?
<glpiana> scrivi
<glpiana> HoldenC, yes
<HoldenC> glpiana: se e' uvcvideo non ha quell'opzione, deve aggiornare una lib
<glpiana> azz, già dici cose che ignoro :D
<baldr> glpiana si , è uscito
<glpiana> baldr, e quanto ci metti a scrivere eject?
<glpiana> ooohhhh
<baldr> glpiana scusa, sto altabbando
<HoldenC> glpiana: l'altra volta c'era un altro utente con lo stesso problema e l'abbiamo risolto (ho chiesto anche su #v4l)
<glpiana> baldr, nel terminale: tail -f /var/log/messages
<glpiana> baldr, e reinserisci il disco
<baldr> mi ha dato un output
<baldr> priam di inserire te lo copio ?
<glpiana> sì
<baldr> glpiana, cavolo ,s'è resettato tutto.Quando ho inserito il cd , dopo qualche istante sono psariti tutti gli output e i comandi.
<glpiana> -.-
<baldr> glpiana, scusa ,avevo aperto un'altro terminale -.-
<glpiana> baldr, che dici? vai a fare un riposino e ne riparliamo in un altro momento?
<baldr> glpiana, comunque ho questo output
<baldr> glpiana,  meglio di no :P
<baldr> Devo chiudere.Grazie a tutti per l'attenzione.Grazie glpiana per il tempo che mi hai concesso ,anche se non ho risolto: \.Ci sentiamo , a presto.
<kello> ciao a tutti tagazzi....ho un grosso problema.....ho un hdd esterno da 2 TB che pero non mi viene riconosciuto dal sistema operativo ubuntu 10.10.....mi spiego meglio......io collego l' hdd e vado sull' applicazione gestore dischi.....qui mi viene visulaizzato ma nn vi posso operare all' interno in nessuna maniera...allora sempre dal gestore dischi ho provato a formattare  il volume ma anche provando tutti i vari tipi di formattazione
<kello> si è verificato un errore durante l' esecuzione
<kello> ecc....
<jester-> kello: usb normale?
<kello> nei dettagli visualizo questo errore : Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error
<kello> sisisi
<kello> l' hdd è un WD
<jester-> kello: con cosa lo partizioni e formatti
<kello> ho provato dal gestore dischi di ubuntu
<jester-> kello: usa gparted
<kello> ok  lo trovo nell' ubuntu software center??
<jester-> kello: yess
<kello> ok provo poi ti dico.... :)
<jester-> kello: se è vergine va partizionato
<kello> scusa la mia ignoranza ma cs intendi per vergine?
<jester-> kello: se è nuovo
<jester-> e non è partizionato di fabbrica
<kello> ah ok......il fatto è kè 2 anni che ce l'ho ma mi era sempre andato su win e qui nn va
<overdarkm> ragazzi o un problema serissimo con ubuntu
<overdarkm> ecco guardate http://paste.ubuntu.com/563918/
<kello> gparted non me lo trova neanche ......
<kello> non capisco come mai
<jester-> kello: clicca li dove vedi sda
<kello> si ma rieva solo l'hdd principale da 120 gb
<kello> nient altro
<overdarkm> jester perché o questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/563918/
<jester-> kello: angolo alto destro clicca le freccette
<jester-> overdarkm: cosa sarebbe il comando udo rovclock -i
<OverMe> jester-, per fondere anche l'hardware
<kello> gia fatto ma nn lo rileva
<jester-> overdarkm: la scheda funza?
<overdarkm> si ma io ho un 3 MHx
<jester-> kello: chiudi gparted. scollegalo e ricollegalo.
<overdarkm> come mai mi segna 1 e 17
<jester-> kello: è alimentato o fa tutto da usb
<kello> alimentato
<kello> ok provo
<jester-> overdarkm: con la schda hai qualche problema?
<kello> niente....non lo trova ugualmente
<jester-> kello: hai ancora winzoz?
<kello> cosa sarebbe winzoz??
<kello> :)
<overdarkm> la cpu ?
<jester-> xp & co
<jester-> overdarkm: hai problemi di grafica e 3d?
<jester-> kello: windows
<overdarkm> no , gli effetti mi funzionano benissimo
<kello> si cioè....ho vista ma non funziona neanke li.......lo rileva ma non posso lavorarci all' interno :(
<kello> è lo steso prblema k ho qui.......fino a pochi tempi fa andava benssimo :(
<jester-> overdarkm: allora ti fai le seghe mentali come passatempo?
<OverMe> lol
<jester-> kello: se el va no anche in winzoz mi sa che è ciucco
<overdarkm> no , la grafica 3d e buona e funziona
<kello> e ma il disco lavora....si ente che va..... poi viene rilevato....solo che non riesco ad aprirlo
<jester-> overdarkm: e dove sta il problema serissimo
<kello> magari problema di driver??
<Matt_91> salve, mi domandavo, per installare la versione 3.3 di openoffice, sapete se ci sono dei repositori?
<jester-> kello: non penso proprio
<overdarkm> io ho un core di 3 MHz e qua dice : Core: 1.17 MHz, Mem: 0.0 MHz
<jester-> kello: in ilinux si da la colpa all'os ma winzoz non lascia dubbi
<kello> mmmmm......non si potrebbe magari fare un tentativo ad istallare magari driver + aggiornati??
<kello> si su quello concordo
<jester-> overdarkm: se guardi in preferenze monitor ti da 50 di refresh ma se controlli osd del monitor sono 60
<jester-> overdarkm: quindi non è un problema serissimo ma solo lo scrpt a cazzo
<overdarkm> non mene intendo ....
<checco> jester una domanda...e possibile accedere a un link nella rete dove io possa trovare dei driver per ubuntu?
<jester-> kello: non servono driver
<jester-> checco: quali driver
<checco> quelli di cui parlavamo prima 4 ore fa
<checco> sta b43
<jester-> kello: uncio dubbio è che il diso è usb2 e il pc ha usb1
<jester-> checco: devi collegarti a internet e poi fa da solo il sistema
<kello> non so..... in gesore dischi mi dice che il firmware è 1.06......magari qualosa di + aggiornato??
<jester-> checco: usualmente si usa attaccare il cavo in dotazione al router
<kello> non credo che sia quello il prob
<kello> i pc sn abb nuovi
<overdarkm> ok se non e niente di grave io vado ! ma una cosa o la temperatura di temp1 e temp2 che sono altissime
<jester-> overdarkm: la ventola sulla schea gira?
<jester-> scheda*
<checco> purtroppo io ho chiavetta tim e non ho router se fosse possibile lavrei gia fatto
<jester-> kello: secondo me, se ne in linux ne in win è rilevabile il disco è andato
<overdarkm> credo di si non o mai visto l'unica cosa che so e che la ventola dell'alimentatore funziona
<jester-> checco: sei collegato da key adesso?
<checco> il pc che utilizzo e xp non posso conetterli con un cavo adatto....i link ci sono?????
<checco> yes
<jester-> checco: in ubuntu?
<checco> no xp da mia zie...lol
<kello> e ma se fosse "andato" non dovrebbe nemmeno essere riconosciuto e quindi possibile leggerne i dati
<kello> invece tutto questo è possibie
<jester-> checco: con ubuntu non ti connetti con la key?
<jester-> kello: hai detto che nemmeno su winzoz lo vedi il dosco o ho capito male
<overdarkm> ok ciao
<jester-> checco: e se non hai un router cosa te fai della wifi
<kello> il disco lo vede nell' icona del' applicazione "rimozione sicura hardware", posso leggerne le caratteritiche e modificarle ma non posso "esplorarlo"
<jester-> kello: modificare cosa?
<jester-> checco: alura?
<kello> adesso non lo ho sootomano ma se non ricordo male: cercare di istallare driver manualmente o automaticamente, scegliere se disattivare o attivare il dispositovo e forse altro
<kello> ho provato di tuto m nn v xo!!
<jester-> kello: se non vedi le partizioni è andato
<jester-> kello: spe
<jester-> kello: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> metti nel paste
<kello> cos è spe??
<checco_> kome si fa a ristallare i pacchetti driver da 0??
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> checco_: riesci a collegarti a internet con la chiave da ubuntu o no
<kello> ecco
<kello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563923/
<jester-> checco_: o dalla zia col filo e da un'amica
<checco_> nooooooo il problema e quello tutto qua..per quelo chiedevo aiuto
<kello> spe devo istallalo....lo istalo?
<checco_> ok
<jester-> kello: non c'è
<checco_> ciao grazie mille per il consiglio....
<kello> già.......ma cm puo il gestore dischi riconoscerlo??
<jester-> checco_: senza internet nada driver
<checco_> salutatemi gl piana
<checco_> ok ok sono esausto....lol
<jester-> checco_: o quantomeno sarebbe possibile ma è piuttosto laborioso
<checco_> e chi sene fotte
<jester-> checco_: glpina è prtaica
<checco_> mi serviva per lavorarci
<jester-> emmadonna usa la key no?
<OverMe> kello, ci fai vedere un dmesg | tail -n 50   ?
<checco_> minkia se e pratica in 3 minuti mi ha fatto 14 cose io ero alla prima ancora
<jester-> checco_: devi seguire non guardare la tv
<checco_> con chi ce lhai
<kello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563928/
<checco_> io non guardo tv......se non poker mania
<jester-> checco_: dicevi di non riuscire a seguire glpina
<checco_> nel senso ke e brava
<checco_> o bravo chi lo sa
<parik70> ciao
<jester-> checco_: ok ti dico come fare ma prendi nota a poi fai casino
<checco_> grandeeeeeeeeeeee
<jester-> checco_: hai 10.10 o altro
<OverMe> kello, l'è rotttttt
<checco_> 10.10
<kello> allora mi arrenderò :(  pffffff   è d poco finita la garanzia -.-"
<jester-> checco_: 32 o 64 bit
<checco_> 64 bit
<jester-> checco_: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_013-2_amd64.deb
<kello> comunque una curiosita OverMe..... dove impari questi comand??  dmesg | tail -n 50 dove poso rovarli??
<jester-> che ti salvi il .deb e lo porti sul pc
<kello> pura curiosità ;)
<jester-> checco_: fatto?
<checco_> aspe mo lo porto
<OverMe> !comandi | kello
<ubot-it> kello: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<kello> okok grazie 1000
<checco> jaster il pc di mia zie e lentissimo..fatto cmq
<jester-> checco: mo scarica questo e piazza entrambi i file nella home http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<angelo> risalve
<angelo> scusate per prima
<angelo> son dovuto scappare
<angelo> mi sa che glpiana mi stava suggerendo come fare un flip verticale della webcam. è una integrata. il portatile è un asus v1jp
<checco_> jaster fatto mo sono sul pc
<jester->  checco_ le hai copiate sul pc ubuntu?
<checco_> yessss
<jester-> checco_: dove le hai messe
<checco_> nel deckstp o come cavolo si scrive....
<jester-> checco_: home o desktop
<checco_> home grazie
<jester-> checco_: allora doppio click sul .deb che lo installa
<checco_> fatto cazzooo...e laltro??' uguale???
<jester-> checco_: apri un terminale
<jester-> checco_: cd Scrivania
<dimitri_> salve sto cercando di fare avanzamento alla 10.10 dalla 10.4 ma mi da un errore
<dimitri_> qualcuno mi da una mano
<jester-> dimitri_: fa da solo
<checco_> cd scrivania??
<checco_> cioe???
<jester-> checco_: si scrivilo nel terminale e dai enter cd Scrivania  S maiuscolo
<jester-> checco_: logico che da enter una volta scritto
<checco_> aaaa ok
<dimitri_> jester- dovrebbe dopo che mi da il msg che disabilita le fonti 3° parti mi dice impossibile calcolare avanzamento e si ferma
<jester-> dimitri_: amministrazione/gesstore aggoirnamenti
<checco_> fatto
<dimitri_> jester- si da li che lancio esegui avanzamento
<jester-> checco_: adesso copia incolla i comando nel terminale con accuratezza
<jester-> checco_: pronto?
<checco_> vai
<jester-> checco_: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<OverMe> dimitri_, sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau     poi riprova l'avanzamento
<checco_> invio sul terminale???
<dimitri_> jester- sta andando
<dimitri_> thx
<jester-> checco_: si comando da terminale
<dimitri_> jester- ti dico tra 35 min.... grazie
<checco_> comando non trovato
<jester-> dimitri_: :D
<jester-> checco_: scrivi bene tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<checco_> tar non trovato
<jester-> checco_: sei sul terminale dove hai fatto cd Scrivania?
<jester-> checco_: hai pompt checco@ubuntu:~/Scrivania$ ?
<checco_> si ora mi e uscita una cartella sulla home
<checco_> broadcomwl150 10.5 una cartella
<jester-> checco_: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver  scrivi cd bro e batti tab che completa lui e non fai errori
<checco_> scusami lignoranza non o capito...
<checco_> il comando.....
<jester-> checco_: cd bro   e batti il tsto tab e vedi che succede
<jester-> checco_: dai scrivilo intero va cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<checco_> mi completa la frase tranne driver
<checco_> grande
<jester-> checco_: contina a scriver dr e btti enter
<jester-> checco_: aggiunti /driver?
<jester-> checco_: ???
<checco> un casino caduta la connessione........ora prima di$ sono inseriti broadcom-wl4.50.150.5
<checco> jester pnso di aver sbaglaito
<jester-> checco: chiudi il terminale e riaprilo
<checco> apposto
<jester-> checco: cd Scrivania
<checco> ome linizio
<jester-> checco: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<jester-> checco: fatto?
<checco> invio????
<checco> o tab
<checco> invio
<checco> scrivo comando 2 e poi ????invio??
<jester-> checco: certo
<K99Brain> checco, prova a soffiare, forse va bene lo stesso
<checco> fatto
<jester-> se non dai invio sta li a puppare
<jester-> checco: adesso l'ultima, scrivila bene rispettando gli spazi
<jester-> checco: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<checco> ahhahahaahahha dai scusami prima o poi mi scarico i comandi e me li studio promesso
<checco> cazzo ma tra il 4 3 il 3 ossibile ci sia uno spazio ...cazzo
<checco> no sono in tilt per paura di sbaglaire
<K99Brain> checco, beh, esiste anche il copia incolla
 * OverMe usa "occhiali_spessi" su checco 
<checco> hhahah aspe
<jester-> checco: sudo b43-fwcutter   -w    /lib/firmware/   wl_apsta_mimo.o
<jester-> K99Brain: il pc non è connesso sta usando la zia
<K99Brain> ah, ok
<K99Brain> e neanche la zia ci vede?
<OverMe> lol
<OverMe> chissà che banda ha la zia
<jester-> OverMe: una key
<checco> ma quanti cazzo di spazi ci sono tra w e /
<jester-> che basta uno
<checco> una cagata
<jester-> checco: basta uno
<jester-> te lpho fatto con 3 per farti vedere meglio
<checco> ma che cazzo di cagata
<Shin3> oxford
<jester-> checco: basta che sia seprato 1 0 3 sèazi fa lo stesso
<checco> ok fatto
<jester-> checco: erroti?
<jester-> errori*
<checco> scusate per me che non so i comandi siete una meraviglia...rima o poi li imparo
<checco> extracting tutti
<jester-> checco:  sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> checco: e sudo modprobe b43
<checco> rmmod b43 ERROR module b43 does not exit in /proc/modules
<jester-> checco: riavvia il pc
<checco> che faccio
<jester-> checco: riavvia che famo prima
<checco> ok
<checco> riavviato
<jester-> checco: rfkill unblock all
<jester-> checco: poi iwconfgi e vedi se c'è wlan0
<jester-> iwconfig
<checco> lo no eth0 no
<jester-> checco: modprobe b43
<jester-> checco: iwconfig
<checco> operation non permessa
<checco> config ho fatto
<jester-> sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> checco: in iwconfig c'è wlan0?
<checco> fatto mi da una linea li in alto
<checco> rete senza fili
<jester-> checco: funza
<jester-> se vedi le wifi
<checco> posso usare la chiavetta ora????
<jester-> checco: la chiavetta usb internet intendi?
<checco> si si
<checco> quella che ho installato con gl piana
<jester-> checco: non centra un tubo la wifi con la chiavetta
<checco> non lo sacc
<jester-> checco: collega la chiavetta
<checco> pero mi stacco da qui se la collego
<jester-> checco: e dimmi se ti appare l'icona sul desk
<jester-> checco: spe
<jester-> checco: telecom?
<checco> non mi e mai apparsa .....tim alice mobile olicard 100...avevo creato una connessione modificando i dati da network menager ma icone mai viste
<checco> andavo pure in rete
<jester-> checco: non devi modificare nulla
<jester-> devi solo fare la connessine in connessioni di rete nel tab banda larga mobile
<checco> no era una linea creata apposta per la chiavetta
<checco> dovevo indicare i dati e la tariffa applicata
<jester-> checco: se andava la riconosceva come modem
<jester-> checco: secondo me hai usato vedial
<jester-> vwdial
<jester-> checco: prova da prefernze/connessioni di rete
<checco> una volta inserita la chiavetta selezionavo la rete a cui collegarmi e si collegava
<jester-> checco: non c'è ragione che non si colleghi piu
<checco> si poi ricordo che stavo scaricando wdial e poi niente
<jester-> fai una nuova connssione
<checco> da adesso non potra essere dai driver di sicuro
<checco> banda larga mobile
<checco> ecc ecc
<jester-> checco: avevi installato qualche drivber?
<jester-> e poi aggirìornato e cmbiato kernel?
<checco>  wdial stavo scaricando mi sa... ma poi lo bloccato o no mi ricordo...
<checco> ma adesso non lo occo
<checco> da adesso si puo fare la connessiobne quindi???
<jester-> checco: vai in connessioni di rete cancella eventuale connessione presente e rifalla
<checco> si ho scaricato e poi ftto aggiornamento subito alla prima connessione+
<jester-> checco: al boot hai 2 kernel nel menu?
<jester-> checco: parti con il penultimo
<Mios> ciao
<Mios> come si eliminano le voi che appaiono quando su un file si fa "Apri con"?? in pratica ne ho di ripetute!
<checco> cioe''??? NON SO CHE MI DICI...da 1 sttimana ho installato ubuntu
<francesca> ciao, mi aiutereste con un microfono ? funziona con il registratore di suoni ma non con il mixer e le applicazioni
<jester-> checco: al boot hai un menu da cui scelgiere o parte sparato linux
<checco> nooooooo cio solo linux dal mio compiuter vista buttato in una cassa
<checco> formattato cancellato inesistente
<checco> dimenticato
<yankee> a che versione è il vostro chromium?
<jester-> checco: la boot premi tab appena dopo le scritte del bios
<checco> ioe riavvio ora e ti dico??
<jester-> checco: fai mettere adsl alla zia, poi te puppi da wifi
<checco> no sono a 7 klm da casa mi ..la mia vicina pero hihihi...no pss per
<checco> quindi riavvio e calco tab al bios???
<checco> non succede nula
<checco> se faccio tab nel bion nulla caro
<checco> s
<checco> e la connessione
<checco_> jester scusami la connessione e una cagata
<checco_> se clicco tab dal bios nulla succede
<K99Brain> checco_, e tab dal bios cosa dovrebbe fare?
<checco_> comunque UN GRANDE GRAZIE JESTER-........nulla k99Baain ...nulla----un test
<checco_> tipo come mangiare l mela e veere se ha sapore di mela
<checco_> ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<zeitgeist> jester
<zeitgeist> jester, ho installato xp e ora lo sto usando, cosa devo fare ora_
<jester-> zeitgeist: devi ripristinare grub
<jester-> zeitgeist: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<zeitgeist> jester xfavore mi spighi la procvedura per non commettere errori
<zeitgeist> jester, ok grazie
<jester-> zeitgeist: se ti sbrighi a venire in cnale da cdlive si
<zeitgeist> come cd live
<jester-> zeitgeist: hai presente il cd di installazione ubuntu?
<zeitgeist> jester, si
<jester-> ecco fai prova il sistema e vieni qui
<zeitgeist> ok
<checco> ciao
<checco> jester con lattivazione del driver scrocco una linea ma ora la chiavetta non si aziona cmnq
<checco> come si dice da noi scallonisi
<jester-> checco: non ho pratica delle key, cerca sul forum per nome chiavetta
<checco> ma sul forum di ubuntu???
<romeopapa> salve!
<jester-> eh
<jester-> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<jester-> o nel wiki
<jester-> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<checco> grazie
<romeopapa> come faccio per eliminare ubuntu su un dual boot con w7?
<jester-> !mabr | romeopapa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mabr'
<jester-> !mbr | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> romeopapa: poi formatti la partizione
<zeitgeist> jester, lo devo lancia il cd live da windowa"|
<jester-> zeitgeist: devi infilare il cd nel cdrom e partire con quello
<zeitgeist> jester, ok ma devo uscire da windows?
<jester-> zeitgeist: se devi riavviare il pc mi pare logico
<zeitgeist> ok
<romeopapa> jester-, quindi in questo modo elimino il grub? e il pc avvia w7 di default. La partizione linux resta (e w7 non la vede)? o posso donarla a windows, sai son 170 gb...
<jester-> romeopapa: esatto
<romeopapa> jester-, la partizione?
<jester-> romeopapa: la formatti in quel che ti pare
<romeopapa> jester-da w7?
<jester-> romeopapa: da dove ti pare. visto che linux non lo hia piu. è buono un cdlive e fai con gparted
<romeopapa> jester-, scusa, ho perso il collegamento, quindi dopo la partizione w7 la vede? non come adesso?
<jester-> <jester-> romeopapa: da dove ti pare. visto che linux non lo hia piu. è buono un cdlive e fai con gparted
<romeopapa> jester-, ok gparted in live, grazie. PS tolgo linux per colpa del pc...non di linux...;-)
<zeitgeist> jester, ora devo andare ma provero a farlo da solo grazie
<florin1> Ciao, ho fatto la connessione ad internet con sudo pppoeconf e poi dopo un riavvio la interfaccia di NetworkManager  e sparita. Come la posso mettere indietro?
<drox> salve io ho il seguente problema? Ho comprato un conettore bluetout il sistema mi riconsce il telefono e navigo al suo interno, ma non riesco a  farlo intereagire con WAMMU qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<OverMe> oh hi
<Simoteo> Ciao a tutti
<go^> sera:>
<Simoteo> Ciao , go^
<Simoteo> Chi desidera una mano io sono disponibile :)
<matiago> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<opinel> #irc.darksin.it
<ErVito> opinel: così brutalmente
<ErVito> ?
<ErVito> OverMe: ma dai, ci sta un bannino, così chissà quanti possibili utenti tagliam fuori :F
<giuseppe> buona sera
<Guest23846> buona sera
<Guest23846> ho un problema
<Guest23846> ho istallato startup managar
<Guest23846> e il pc mi e' letteralmente impazzito
<Guest23846> a volte parte in modalita' provvisora
<Guest23846> provvisoria
<Guest23846> a volte parte normalmente
<Guest23846> ho provato a ripristinare i pacchetti
<gregorio1982> ciao ragazzi , gentilmente qualcuno puo spiegarmi come faccio a tradurre kompozer in italiano?grazie
<Guest23846> da un elenco che mi compare al boot
<Guest23846> ma nn ho risolto nulla
<Guest23846> eppure io nn ho fatto nulla
<Guest23846> chi puo' aiutarmi??
<alnuvola> be se non espomi il tuo problema in un modo piu dettagliato e magari cambi anche nick "guest23846" forse qualcuno ti da un po retta
<Guest23846> << / nick howl >>
<Guest23846> allora
<Guest23846> volevo provare a cambiare lo splash iniziale
<Guest23846> e ho letto su vari blog che bastava istallare un pacchetto
<Guest23846> startup manager
<Guest23846> bene
<Guest23846> ho istallato il pacchetto
<Guest23846> ho cambianto la scermata iniziale
<Guest23846> e ho riavviato il pc
<Guest23846> al che
<Guest23846> mi e' partito in "modalita' provvisoria"
<Guest23846> e nn e' ripartito normalemnte
<Guest23846> da un elenco
<Guest23846> ho provato a ripristinare i pacchetti
<Guest23846> ma nulla
<Guest23846> nn so come mi e' ripartito in modalita' grafica
<Guest23846> ma se ora provo a riavviare mi rifa' tutto il bordello di prima
<Guest23846> mi potete aiutare=
<Guest23846> ?
<speppolo> raga c'e' nessuno che puo' aiutarmi??
<gregorio1982> risolto il problema della traduzione di kompozer grazie lo stesso
<speppolo> raga nessuno puo' risolvermi sto problema??
<alnuvola> qualcuno sa un comando per rilascaire la ram
<matteo_> buonasera a tutti
<matteo_> avrei bisogno Gentilmente di un aiuto per ubuntu 10.04
<matteo_> è lungo è complicato da spiegare, quindi la faccio breve: dove trovo un editor per il bootloader che non sia Startup Manager ? Grazie
<alnuvola> stasera è grave
<fiippo> qualcuno sa come risolvere problema audio su toshiba amilo pro a120
<snap> rega'
<snap> jester e OverMe: ho creato le partizioni per ubuntu server
<snap> ma poi non mi fa piu' andare avanti
<snap> nel senso che non mi da la possibilita' di installare
<OverMe> l'hai piazzati i punti di mount?
<snap> se torno indietro e gli dico installazione ubuntu di base mi ritorna al partizionamento ridovendo di nuovo creare le partizioni
<snap> non e' possibile. ma perche' sto ubuntu server 10.4.1 e' stato fatto cosi male :((((
<snap> OverMe: si ho fatto una cosa semplicissima e cioe' ho piazzato / e swap, ora pero' che ho terminato di fare le partizioni non mi manda avanti per installare il so
<OverMe> snap, fatto così male?
<OverMe> per adesso hai sbagliato solo tu :)
<OverMe> ora bisogna scoprire che altro hai fatto
<snap> OverMe: pardon, c'era un opzione sotto che era nascosta
<snap> :)))
<snap> che diceva di scrivere le modifiche sul disco :)))
<OverMe> ecco vedi?
<snap> yuppi ole vai
<snap> sta formattando
<snap> una domanda di rete e' possibile ??
<OverMe> se riguarda ubuntu si
<OverMe> else #ubuntu-it.chat
<OverMe> else #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteo_> forse ho trovato, Grazie lo stesso, vi dico poi (se riparte...) :-)
<snap> vi e' mai capitato che un hub switch quando si accende e si collega un eth iniziano a lampeggiare tutte le porte?
<OverMe> snap, dipende... è un hub o uno switch?
<snap> OverMe: e' uno switch
<jester-> snap: è alimentato o prende da usb
<newlife> snap: non so se puoo' esserti d'aiuto ma il  mio lo fa sempre all'accensione.... è un check...
<snap> jester: e' alimentato
<snap> newlife: io quando lo accendo, non lampeggiano subito, ma bensi' dopo aver inserito il plug in un delle porte, ecco dal quel momento iniziano tutte a lampeggiare, potrebbe dipendere dall' alimentatore, dato non ho quello suo originale?
<newlife> snap: non credo........ ma lampeggiano senza smettere mai?? ripeto... io il cavo ethernet ce l'ho sempre collegato. quando attacco l'alimentazione.... lampeggiano tutti i led insieme per circa 5 secondi... dal manuale risulta essere un check delle porte
<snap> newlife: si lampeggiano senza smettere mai
<newlife> snap che switch e'
<snap> newlife: non c'e' scritta la marca, c'e' solo scritto 5 ports 10/100M ethernet switch
<newlife> snap: ripeto. il mio linksys lo fa per circa 5 secondi poi smette e continuano solo le porte collegate.......... sembra strano pero'.
<K99Brain> !chat | snap
<ubot-it> snap: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<snap> newlife: apposto ho risolto ora non si accende proprio piu'
<snap> credo si sia bruciato internamente
<ikam> salve a tutti
<ikam> ho realplayer 11 su ubuntu 10.10 ma non emette alcu n suono, avete qualche idea?
<gian> ciao...gnunet non funziona...non si collega
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti secondo voi da casa riesco a far si di avere l'ip che avrei in uni?
<Diels-Alder> cioè mi spiego io mi collego in VPN da casa alla rete dell'uni ma ho cmq il mio ip
<Diels-Alder> mentre avrei bisogno che il mio PC si collegasse assumendo l'ip del mio PC in uni
<Diels-Alder> nada? nessuno?
<K99Brain> Diels-Alder, l'ip che assumi tramite vpn te lo assegna il router a cui ti colleghi
<K99Brain> Diels-Alder, devi chiedere agli amministratori di sistema per una cosa del genere, ma il linea di massima, aspettati un NO
<Diels-Alder> però sempre interno dovrebbe essere
<Diels-Alder> o no?
<Diels-Alder> allora perchè tipo se vado a vedere il mio ip è quello di casa?
<K99Brain> Diels-Alder, sei collegato in vpn?
<K99Brain> Diels-Alder, guarda ifconfig
<K99Brain> Diels-Alder, dovresti avere una interfaccia tun0
<K99Brain> se usi openvpn, almeno
<Diels-Alder> 160.78.140.9
<Diels-Alder> uhm quindi sono dentro
<Diels-Alder> ma non mi assegna l'ip normale
<Diels-Alder> bella storia
<Diels-Alder> dovrei appartenere alla famiglia ip 160.78.98.xx
<Diels-Alder> cacchio
<Diels-Alder> ecco perchè 1 dei 2 software non funge
<K99Brain> Diels-Alder, eh, no, dipende appunto dal router dell'uni
<Diels-Alder> ma non mi spiego le differenze
<Diels-Alder> K99Brain: uso 2 software 1 con VPN mi funziona cmq prendo la licenza da un PC che fa da server
<Diels-Alder> l'altro invece non vuole sapere di andare
<K99Brain> evidentemente all'uni hanno deciso che gli interni veri sono .98.xx mentre i vpn sono .140.xx
<Diels-Alder> si però perchè 1 funziona l'altro no?
<K99Brain> Diels-Alder, lo stesso da me, quando mi collego via cavo sono 192.168.107.xx mentre dall'esperno via vpn sono 192.168.108.xx
<Diels-Alder> e lo so ma il problema è che il software non funge mentre l'altro è OK
<K99Brain> che software?
<Diels-Alder> mi aspetterei un comportamento funzionano tutti e due
<Diels-Alder> oppure non funzionano e basta
<Diels-Alder> boh va beh
<Diels-Alder> vado a letto e domani guardo il server come è conf
<Diels-Alder> notte
<Diels-Alder> ciao
<Diels-Alder> K99Brain: grazie
<K99Brain> Diels-Alder, di nulla
<pititto> ciao a  tutti
<pititto> domanda tecnica
<pititto> x sbaglio ho cancellato il pannello inferiore di ubuntu
<pititto> lo rimesso ma quando riduco le finestre nn le trovo piu' nel pannello
<pititto> cosa faccio grazie
<K99Brain> pititto, aggiungi l'applet "elenco finester"
<pititto_> ok provo
<K99Brain> elenco finestre*
<pititto> grazie tanto
<pititto> ho sempre un problema con la scheda video
<pititto> i filmati in streaming e gli effetti in compiz
<pititto> le finestre fanno 1a fatica incredibile ad aprirsi
<pititto> la scheda video e' un ati
<pititto> il pc e' un centrino da 1,8ghz con 2 giga di ram
<jester-> pititto: ati è una lotteria, o va come una scheggia o non va affatto o fa cagare
<pititto> probabilmente questa fa' cagare
<pititto> migliorare qualcosama
<pititto> qualcosa???
<K99Brain> pititto, i driver quali hai?
<K99Brain> pititto, open o proprietari?
<pititto> oddio domanda difficile
<K99Brain> pititto, no, facile
<K99Brain> pititto, sistema > amministrazione > driver hARDWARE
<K99Brain> hardware*
<K99Brain> pititto, se ti propone dei driver per la scheda video, attivali
<pititto> mi dice nessun driver proprietario
<pititto> aiuto!!!!!
<pititto> nn c'e piu' nessuno
<pititto> ho sempre un problema con la scheda video
<pititto> i filmati in streaming e gli effetti in compiz
<pititto> le finestre fanno 1a fatica incredibile ad aprirsi
<pititto> la scheda video e' un ati
<michele> su xchat come si fa a far apparire la lista degli utenti connessi?
<michele> pititto, che scheda video hai?
<pititto> ati
<michele> ho appena cambiato una ati
<michele> e bravo
<michele> l'ho cambiata
<michele> era ottima ma su ubuntu dava problemi
<pititto> ma il pc lo pagato 100 euro
<michele> ed anche su windows. andava in conflitto con la scheda audio
<pititto> il pc e' un centrino da 1,8ghz con 2 giga di ram
<michele> pititto, va be ma di seconda mano
<pititto> il pc e' un centrino da 1,8ghz con 2 giga di ram
<pititto> certo
<michele> e cambia la scheda
<pititto> x quello che devo fare io
<pititto> va piu' che bene
<pititto> ma usata la trovo??
<michele> allora se non ti dà problema la ati
<michele> la scheda video usata la trovi
<michele> sì
<pititto> e ne vale la pena?
<michele> dipende sempre da cosa ne devi fare
<michele> se devi lavorare con la grafica certo che ne vale la pena
<jester-> pititto: stacchi compiz e pace che tanto non serve a un tubo
<pititto> ma nn ci lavoro con la grafica
<pititto> vorri avere delle pagine un po' piu' fluide
<michele> appoggio jester-
<michele> compiz è una menata
<speppolo> buona sera
<speppolo> ho un problema
<pititto> lo appena disattivato
<speppolo> ho provato ad istallare ubuntu tweak
<pititto> vediamo cosi come va'
<michele> se togli compiz le pagine si fluidificano :D
<speppolo> e mi dice
<speppolo> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  ubuntu-tweak : Dipende: policykit-gnome ma non è installabile E: Pacchetti danneggiati
<jester-> speppolo: è una delle ciofeche da non usare
<michele> ragazzi come si fa a far apparire la lista degli utenti sulla destra?
<speppolo> si
<michele> jester-, compiz dà problemi con tutto
<speppolo> ma nn mi preoccupa questo
<speppolo> ma
<jester-> michele: xchat?
<michele> sì
<speppolo> il fatto che mi dice
<speppolo> pacchetti danneggiati
<michele> ho scoperto tristemente che xchat non è free per windows.
<speppolo> il che sembra abbastanza grave
<jester-> michele: trascina il bordo destro
<jester-> speppolo: è una fortuna se non lo metti
<michele> jester-, si allarga solo la finestra
<go^> Secondo voi è normale che vada in uso la swap anche se la ram è praticamente tutta libera?
<jester-> fa danni e basta
<speppolo> ok
<speppolo> vabbe'
<speppolo> ma
<pititto> allora lo disinstallo completamente???
<speppolo> il fatto chei pacchetti danneggiati
<speppolo> ??
<pititto> compiz
<speppolo> quanto grave e'
<michele> certo
<jester-> michele: xchat normale o xchat-gnome
<speppolo> come posso sapere se ci sono altri pacchetti danneggiati
<michele> non lo devi proprio prendere in considerazione
<michele> "gnome"
<jester-> michele: togliala e metti la xchat e basta
<pititto> c'e l'ho installato
<pititto> lo tolgo addirittura
<jester-> pititto: e 7 quell'aggeggio non è affidabile
<michele> jester-, da dove la scarico? sempre dai pacchetti?
<jester-> michele: sudo apt-get xchat e sudo dpkg --purge xchat-gnome
<michele> jester-, esiste una xchat gratis per windows?
<speppolo> jester: a dire il vero ho combinato un piccolo casino prima, ho provato a cambiare lo splash iniziale e ho istallato startupp-menager e mi sono ritrovato una spece di "modalita' provvisoria, ora sembra tutto risolto. ma mi preoccupano i pacchetti danneggiati
<jester-> sudo apt-get install xchat
<pititto> tolto
<pititto> ok
<jester-> speppolo: sudo apt-get -f install
<speppolo> jester-: e cosa succede?
<jester-> michele: per winzoz esiste il solito giro
<jester-> speppolo: che dovrebbe sistemare
<jester-> se c'è rob a cazzo
<speppolo> jester-: una specie di backup?
<jester-> no
<pititto> x togliere completamente compiz come faccio?''
<jester-> pititto: una volta disattivato è come se non ci fosse, se lo togli si tracina qualcos ache serve come dipendenza
<pititto> ok
<speppolo> jester-:Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   menu linux-headers-2.6.35-22 linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<michele> com'era la riga per togliere xchat gnome?
<jester-> speppolo: è tutto a posto
<jester->  sudo dpkg --purge xchat-gnome
<speppolo> jester-: ok grazie tante, almeno posso dormire tranquillamente
<michele> jester-, grazie
<speppolo> notte a tutti
<speppolo> jester-: grazie
<jester-> speppolo: dai anche sudo apt-get autoremove
<michele> jester-, non esiste questa chat per windows ma gratis? quella che avevo è scaduta ora vuole 16 dollari mi pare
<jester-> michele: non saprei
<speppolo> jester-: che fa?
<jester-> speppolo: togli librerie e file zombi
<michele> jester-, xchat gnome continua ad apparirmi nella lista dei programmi
<jester-> michele: killall gnome-panel
<michele> sempre dal terminale?
<jester-> yess
<michele> jester-, c'è uguale
<jester->  sudo dpkg --purge xchat-gnome fatto?
<michele> fatto killall gnome-panel
<michele> sì
<jester-> al reboot dovrebbe sparire
<michele> a ecco
<michele> allora lo faccio
<michele> a tra poco
<speppolo> jester-: ho 92 mb da rimuovere faccio s
<jester-> yess
<speppolo> jester-: fatto, qualche altro comando?
<jester-> nu
<speppolo> jester-: grazie, e' il secondo problema che mi risolvi, notte
<jester-> notte
<jester-> vado pure io
<petremic> non c'è più jester?
<petremic> non c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-08
<ikam> ho realplayer 11 su ubuntu 10.10 ma non emette alcu n suono, avete qualche idea?
<Shin3> \o
<webpower> salve amici
<webpower> qualcuno usa facebook?
<Bugs> Giorno ;)
<Bugs> Vorrei fare un DualBoot U+W
<Bugs> Conoscete una guida ...per un noob in materia?
<enzotib> !installazione | Bugs
<ubot-it> Bugs: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Bugs> thx enzotib :)
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<glpiana> ola
<karym> ciao a tutti volevo sapere come faccio a configurare il wireless nel mio portatile....la periferica che ho in dotazione ha funzionalità sia di bluetooth che di wireless e quando la accendo con la levetta mi compare solo il bluetooth
<glpiana> karym, apri un terminale e digita lspci, copia su pastebin che vediamo che scheda è
<glpiana> !paste | karym
<ubot-it> karym: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<karym> ok glpiana
<karym> glpiana scusa mi scollego e mi ricollego con il portatile così ti posso pastebinare tutta sta roba che mi è venuta fuori
<glpiana> ok
<karym> glpiana rieccomi
<karym> mi puoi ridare x favore il link x il pastebin che nn me lo ricordo?
<glpiana> solo se tu non usi le abbreviazioni
<glpiana> !paste | karym
<ubot-it> karym: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<karym> le abbreviazioni?
<glpiana> la x al posto del per, nn al posto di non e così via
<karym> ah ok scusa...eccoti il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/564293/
<glpiana> karym, oki, hai detto che hai un interruttore, giusto?
<karym> si l'ho già acceso
<glpiana> karym, in un terminale scrivi: tail -f /var/log/messages
<karym> ok
<glpiana> karym, dopodichè usa più volte l'interruttorre, appariranno scirtte sul temrinale. copiale su pastebin
<karym> ma lo uso mentre procede con questo comando?
<glpiana> karym, intendo, pigia più volte l'interruttore se è un pulsante, fallo scorrere se è un cursore
<karym> si si quello l'ho capito però questa operazione la faccio mentre esegue il comando che mi hai dato da digitare oppure dopo?
<glpiana> karym, certo
<karym> ma finisce da solo oppure devo bloccarlo in qualche modo?
<glpiana> karym, per ora lascialo andare
<glpiana> intanto copia su pastebin cosa è uscito
<karym> ok
<karym> ecco qua...è un pò lunghetto http://paste.ubuntu.com/564295/
<glpiana> karym, ora premi ctrl+c  in modo da interrompere il comando nel temrinale
<glpiana> karym, poi scrivi: lsmod      e copia su pastebin
<karym> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/564296/
<glpiana> karym, scrivi: sudo rmmod ipw2200
<glpiana> karym, dimmi se risponde qualcosa
<karym> chiede la password
<glpiana> karym, certo, scrivila
<karym> ok ho fatto ho dato invio ma nn è successo niente è ritornato alla stringa dove scrivere i comandi
<glpiana> karym, ora scrivi: sudo modprobe ipw2200
<glpiana> karym, anche qui dimmi se dice qualcosa
<karym> no non dice nulla
<glpiana> karym, ora digita: dmesg | tail               e metti su pastebin
<karym> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564298/
<glpiana> karym, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<karym> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564300/
<glpiana> karym, funziona
<glpiana> karym, qual è il problema quindi?
<karym> devo configurarlo per internet perchè quando lo accendo mi va su bluetooth però nn mi naviga su internet e devo quindi utilizzare come sto facendo ora il cavo
<glpiana> karym, allora ora la scheda è accesa e funzionante. stacca il cavo e prova a collegarti SENZA toccare l'interruttore
<glpiana> io vado a prendermi un caffè
<karym> ok a dopo grazie x ora
<karym> glpiana ho provato come hai detto tu senza toccare l'interruttore però niente nn mi si collega....solo via cavo :(
<OverMe> karym, spiega cosa hai fatto
<karym> in pratica ti spiego il mio problema....ho la scheda wireless integrata nel mio portatile che mi funziona anche da bluetooth...il bluetooth va però nn mi parte il wireless per internet come posso fare per configurarla?
<OverMe> si ho seguito il problema, volevo sapere cosa hai fatto per provare il funzionamento adesso
<karym> niente di che ho staccato il cavo e ho provato ad accedere controllando che l'interruttore della scheda fosse acceso ma nn mi si è collegato
<OverMe> hai cliccato sull'icona della rete? hai selezionato la tua rete? hai messo la password per la chiave?
<karym> no perchè non ho nessuna icona o meglio in alto a destra mi dice nessuna connessione di rete clicco con il destro e vedo che le connessioni senza fili sono abilitate....però a parte questo non saprei che fare
<OverMe> abilitale allora
<karym> lo sono già
<OverMe> -.-
<OverMe> cioè sono abilitate ma cliccando col tasto sinistro sull'icona della rete non compare la tua rete?
<karym> in alto a destra adesso sono collegato via cavo e mi dice connessione stabilita con auto eht0
<OverMe> e fin li ci siamo
<karym> se stacco il cavo mi viene nessuna connessione di rete
<OverMe> si ma ti ho chiesto un altra cosa
<karym> ah allora non ho capito
<OverMe> clicca col tasto sinistro sull'icona della rete e fammi uno screenshot
<OverMe> !image | karym
<ubot-it> karym: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<karym> non mi fa lo screen shot porca miseria
<karym> prima me lo faceva e adesso no ecchec.....
<karym> ah no aspetta ho capito perchè...perchè se schiaccio con il sinistro sull'icona mi compare il menu a discesa e non mi permette di usare il comando sulla tastiera per lo screenshot
<OverMe> applicazioni->accessori->cattura schermata
<karym> è uguale non me lo fa screenare..se mai dimmi cosa ti interessa sapere che ti riferisco
<OverMe> non è per niente uguale
<nicotano> buongiorno
<OverMe> lo fa fare eccome
<karym> ti giuro
<OverMe> elenca che voci ci sono allora
<karym> aspetta sto sbagliando io mi sa....l'icona di cui mi parli è quella vicino al volume in alto a destra?
<glpiana> karym, applicazioni accessori catturaschermata e imposti un paio di secondi, il tempo necessario a visualizzare il menu che ti chiede OverMe
<OverMe> karym, eh si
<karym> ah ok allora imposto i secondi....non sapevo si potesse fare scusate
<karym> ok ce l'ho fatta
<OverMe> \o/
<karym> http://img705.imageshack.us/i/schermata2t.png/
<glpiana> karym, e se ci slicchi col destro?
<OverMe> reti senza fili disabilitate?
<karym> per forza ora sono col cavo
<OverMe> non c'entra
<OverMe> fai uno screen anche col tasto destro
<karym> ok
<karym> http://img233.imageshack.us/i/schermatav.png/
<karym> come potete vedere adesso non me le fa abilitare....se stacco il cavo si però non mi si collega
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<karym> buon giorno
<kiu1> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> karym, nel terminale dai di nuovo sudo iwlist scan
<karym> ok
<karym> mi dice che l0 e eth0 non supportano lo scanning mentre eth1 non ha dato risultati di scan
<glpiana> karym,  hai rischiacciato quel tasto, vero?
<karym> l'interruttore?
<glpiana> sì
<karym> si l'ho spento quando mi sono ricollegato con il cavo
<glpiana> karym, oki, quindi non è servito a nulla dirti di NON toccare quel ttasto -.-
<glpiana> difficile aiutarti in questo modo
<glpiana> bisognerebbe legarti le mani
<karym> scusa pensavo valesse per prima
<karym> :(
<OverMe> /facepalm
<karym> allora lo rischiaccio
<K99Brain> e poi non toccarlo piu
<glpiana> karym, premi UNA volta il tasto e ridai wudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> *sudo
<karym> ok
<karym> ok mi ha dato adesso un mare di roba ve la pasto
<fuser80> ciao come posso formattaree ubuntu, ho solo ubuntu come sistema operativo e non posso utilizzare il cd...
<OverMe> fuser80, formattare per metterci cosa?
<K99Brain> fuser80, e quindi rimarresti senza nulla
<fuser80> perchè?
<massimo18> O_O
<fuser80> non sipuò in nessun modo?
<massimo18> fuser80: spiegati meglio
<karym> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564327/
<K99Brain> fuser80, come perchè... se formatti ubuntu e non hai altri SO
<K99Brain> fuser80, rimani senza nulla
<fuser80> voglio reinstallare ubuntu
<glpiana> karym, ora se riesci lascia stare quell'interruttore, stacca il cavo, lascia stare l'interruttore, prova a connetterti cliccando col sinistro sull'icona delle connessioni, senza toccare quel cappero di interruttore
<massimo18> fuser80: scaricati una live
<K99Brain> fuser80, allora prepara una chiavetta usb
<glpiana> karym, spero sia chiaro che NON DEVI toccare l'interruttore
<K99Brain> !usb | fuser80
<ubot-it> fuser80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<karym> si si va bene capo :)
<fuser80> ok, poi?
<OverMe> karym, mi raccomando, NON toccare l'interruttore
<karym> a fra poco
<glpiana> karym, no, perchè ti taglio le mani altrimenti
<karym> :)
<K99Brain> fuser80, e poi installi
<fuser80> cos'è una live?
<glpiana> !release | fuser80
<ubot-it> fuser80: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<massimo18> !installazione | fuser80
<ubot-it> fuser80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nicotano> fuser80, è una distro che gira in ram senza installare
<OverMe> fuser80, scusa, come hai installato la prima volta?
<nicotano> fuser80, quando avvii il CD ubuntui scegli prova senza installare
<fuser80> ok ci provo,grazie, ma non sono molto pratico
<massimo18> OverMe: mi hai tolto le parole dalla tastiera :P
<fuser80> non ho il cd
<fuser80> non posso usarlo
<K99Brain> !usb | fuser80
<ubot-it> fuser80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<karym> siiiiiiiii funziona funziona funzionaaaaa grazie ragazziiiiiiiiii!!!!
<nicotano> fuser80, metti la iso su una chiavetta usb e fai il boot con la chiavetta inserita
<fuser80> la prima volta l'ho fatto con una chiavetta usb  ma ora con quella non parte più
<K99Brain> fuser80, beh, preparane un'altra. Segui la guida
<karym> glpiana e overme grazie
<nicotano> fuser80, qui leggi come fare la chiavetta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/ProgettoCDUbuntu#head-c3b58668c6e560543ec9781308e26230f1422bae
<fuser80> grazie
<karym> ultima cosa sapete dirmi dove posso istruirmi per imparare al meglio a usare ubuntu?
<nicotano> karym, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/
<karym> ok grazie nicotano ciao a tutti e grazie ancora di cuore
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<checco> ciao gl piana
<checco> hai un momento per me???
<K99Brain> !tizio | checco
<ubot-it> checco: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<checco> ok
<glpiana> checco, parla
<checco> devo configurare nuovamente la mia chiavetta alice mobile olicard 100....su ubuntu 10.10....perke non funziona
<checco> ti ricordi la olivetti che avevamo configurato laltro giorno??per un motivo ora non funziona piu
<checco> dovrei riconfigurarla
<glpiana> checco, per che motivo?
<checco> avevo cancellato erroneamente i driver sta b43 del network manager...ieri con jaster gli abbiamo riinstallati ..ora la chiavetta sembra di nuovo come se non lavessi mai installata...
<glpiana> checco, scusa ma la broadcom con la olidata che c'entra? è una chiavetta wifi?
<K99Brain> checco, ma se hai la wifi che ci fai con una internet key?
<checco> no era per rimettere tutto come prima ...per quello gli ho installti..
<glpiana> non capisco
<checco> ora la chiavetta va di nuovo installata...nei forum non ho trovato nulla...solo con te avevo risolto linstallazione della chiavetta
<glpiana> checco, partiamo dal presupposto che i driver / firmware della scheda wifi non c'entrano un belino con la chiavetta banda larga.
<checco> si si .....
<glpiana> checco, ecco, allora cosa ha fatto sì che la chiavetta smettesse di funzionare? hai installato qualcosa? hai aggiornato qualcosa?
<checco> non lo so.... non mi ricordo...non ho scaricato nulla
<glpiana> checco, inserisci la chiavetta e digita nel temrinale sti due comandi:  lsusb     e     dmesg | tail
<checco> adesso ti posto i risultati a dopo.....
<breiskan> metto sul terminale sudo apt-get- install dhcp3 è mi dice impossibile trovare pacchetto su ubuntu server 10.10
<breiskan> help
<breiskan> cosa potrebbe essere
<jester-> breiskan: = hai cannato  il nome del pacco
<breiskan> che significa
<breiskan> è sulla guida questo nome
<jester-> che il pacchetto con quel nome nun ce sta
<breiskan> scusa ma il servizio dhcp su ubuntu server come si fa a installarlo
<jester-> dhcp3-client
<glpiana> breiskan, ci sono questi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564344/
<jester-> dhcp-client
<glpiana> che poi secondo me già ce l'hai
<jester-> su na server si
<K99Brain> il client sicuro, il server probabile
<glpiana> anche sulla desktop
<glpiana> anche sulla minimal
<glpiana> davel2, ci dai un taglio per cortesia?
<davel2> ?
<jester-> registrati il nick cosi non scassi gli agnisdei
<davel2> ho fatto qualcosa di male, senza volerlo?
<glpiana> davel2, cambio di nick ripetuto
<jester-> davel2: contiunado a entrare cambiandosi il nick fai una specie di spam
<checco_> glpiana ecco il risultato  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564345/
<davel2> ah, scusate.. è che quando snon entrato ho trovato il nick di mio cugino
<glpiana> checco_, se vai sul gestore della rete e configuri una connessione a banda larga?
<davel2> scusate, adesso ho finito
<jester-> davel2: registrati un nick
<jester-> !registrazione | davel2
<ubot-it> davel2: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<checco_> si gia fatto ma niente.....non si collega ...i parametri dell connessione banda  larga sono esatti
<davel2> boh adesso penso che annoiate piu voi che io prima a cambiare nick però.. xD
<jester-> checco_: ma c'è campo?
<checco_> si il campo ce usavo quotidianamente la chiavetta...anche con ubuntu...
<jester-> checco_: campo = c'è la copertura internet o non prendi una cippa
<jester-> se non c'è la banda mica si collega
<checco_> addiririttura mattevo la connessione inautomatico e accendevo il pc gia collegato alla banda
<jester-> checco_: infila la sim nel cellofono e controlla se prende
<K99Brain> e se ci sono soldi
<glpiana> checco_, credito esaurito?
<jester-> checco_: secondo problema: hai finito la money
<checco_> sono sicuro che prende....la uso tuttora nel pc windosw 7 starte della mia ragazza
<checco_> adesso uso questa chiavetta per la connessione
<checco_> sono sicuro che prende e ce credito
<glpiana> c'è
<jester-> checco_: da li dove sei prende?
<checco_> la uso ora per questa connessione............
<checco_> minkia cio ankora 270 ore sino al 16 di questo mese non rischo neanke ke finiscano le ore se la connetto per 24ore  su 24
<checco_> per modo di dire
<glpiana> checco_, tu, ovviamente, non hai memoria di cosa avevamo fatto per far funzionare sta chiave, vero?
<jester-> checco_: per altro modo di dire: hai scritto dei files per caso?
<checco_> minkia evvero era un casino...
<K99Brain> ma l'usbserial lo carica, quindi dovrebbe essere a posto
<arcade_> ciao a tutti ho scaricato da ubuntu software center un programma per leggere i giochi della vecchissima ma da me molto amata sega master system però non và non è che sapete il motivo?
<checco_> ma non mi ricordo nulla ....senno ci avrei provatooo...senza stressarvi....
<K99Brain> checco_, secondo me devi ricontrollare i parametri della connessione
<K99Brain> checco_, è tim?
<glpiana> arcade_, che programma è?
<checco_> gl piana..che faccio???
<jester-> checco_: se hai scritto dei file a capocchia, non hai fatto copia e non ti ricordi quali, è impossibile risalire
<glpiana> checco_, ascolta e rispondi a K99Brain e jester-
<jester-> piu a K99Brain che ha pratica diretta
<checco_> infatti..........perke i comandi erano moliti
<arcade_> è SDL binaries for the multi emulator super system
<checco_> tim
<checco_> come controloo i parametri
<K99Brain> checco_, APN: ibox.tim.it
<K99Brain> checco_, login e password mettici qual che ti pare ma non possono essere vuote
<glpiana> arcade_, apri un terminale e scrivi: xmess-sdl
<K99Brain> checco_, numero di tel: *99#
<checco_> no quelli gia controllati sono come prima
<K99Brain> checco_, si curo sicuro?
<K99Brain> checco_, riguardaci
<jester-> checco_: ls /etc/udev/rules.d/
<arcade_> mi dice comando non trovato
<glpiana> arcade_, un secondo allora
<arcade_> ok
<glpiana> arcade_, tu ti aspettavi una interfaccia grafica?
<jester-> checco_: e anche ls /lib/udev/rules.d  poi metti nel paste
<arcade_> mi aspettavo un qualcosa tipo Mame o Znes
<arcade_> un emulatore insomma
<glpiana> arcade_, mi sa che devi mettere mame e gmameui per avere interfaccia. se no da terminael dai xmess, leggi come funziona il comando e fai partire i giochi a manina
<glpiana> a dopo
<arcade_> ok dove posso leggermi come far partire i giochi con xmess?
<ZioRizla> ragazzi scusate qualcuno conosce un client messenger che supporti la webcam per ubuntu?
<K99Brain> ZioRizla, amsn
<jester-> skype
<checco_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564357/
<ZioRizla> eh avevo provato ma è pesantino amsn
<ZioRizla> skype ok ma a me serviva col protocollo msn
<K99Brain> !msn | ZioRizla
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'msn'
<ZioRizla> pidgin ha una sorta di plugin ma non so sinceramente se funziona
<K99Brain> !amsn | ZioRizla
<ubot-it> ZioRizla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Amsn
<ZioRizla> ok provo a spulciare qualcosa vediamo che trovo
<ZioRizla> cmq grazie
<jester-> checco_: segui http://www.nonsensoblog.it/index.php/chiavetta-olicard-100-tim-su-ubuntu/
<checco_> faccio tutto quello che scrive li nel forun????
<jester-> e che vorresti fare
<checco_> ma per scaricare nvidial non posso perke non ho connessione
<jester-> cercalo su ubuntu packages
<jester-> checco_: scrivi i 2 file che magari funza senza il dial
<ginpb> ciao a tutti
<ginpb> qualcuno che mi possa aiutare con una scheda wireless che usa driver acx?
<jester-> ginpb: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> e fa vedere che risponde
<ginpb> jester-, so tutto della scheda il problema e' a isntallare il modulo acx
<ginpb> jester- il chipset e' il tnetw1450
<jester-> ginpb: o segui o non si capisce un tubo
<ginpb> ciao, scusa jester- problema col collegamento
<jester-> ginpb: http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/ACX
<ginpb> fatto
<jester-> ginpb: installato firmware e tutto?
<ginpb> in particolare ho usato il modulo softmac scaricato attraverso git, xche' l'altro non compilava nemmeno, al momento di caricarlo dmesg mi da questi errori
<ginpb> jester-,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564368/
<ginpb> usando ndiswrapper non posso installarlo xche' il fabbricante fornisce solo il driver a 32bit mentre il sistema e' a 64
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<ginpb> ciao ugone
<jester-> ginpb: prova a seguire la guida di cui sopra oppure prova con ndiswrapper
<ginpb> usando ndiswrapper non posso installarlo xche' il fabbricante fornisce solo il driver a 32bit mentre il sistema e' a 64
<jester-> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<jester-> ginpb: per quello si consiglia sempre una 32 bit
<checco_> jester per il pacchetto da installere sul pc wvdial scarico tutto??
<checco_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/wvdial
 * ginpb is away: Estoy ausente
<jester-> checco_: segui la guida facendo solo i due files
 * ginpb is back (gone 00:00:05)
<jester-> ginpb: la tar della guida che ti ho lincato compila
<jester-> poi il resto è un casino
<jester-> ginpb: ma è un portatile con scheda strana integrata?
<ginpb> jester- e' una scheda usb
<ginpb> jester- che versione di ubuntu stai usando?, a me da un errore di utsrelease.h
<jester-> ginpb: un po indigesta a linux e pure non molto diffusa
<jester-> ginpb: la 10.10
<ginpb> anche io
<ginpb> con l'ultimo kernel
<ginpb> ?
<jester-> ginpb: si ma errore da
<jester-> non va daccordo con i path del kernel
<ginpb> ah, be' allora non ti compila
<abdul> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare come si utizza il programma dosbox per ubuntu? il manuale in inglese non spiega nulla...
<glpiana> abdul, già vista la guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/DosBox?highlight=%28dosbox%29
<abdul> no neanche sapevo della sua esistenza...provo a dare un'occhiata grazie
<silfar55> amici, da xchat non riesco ad aprire le pagine web dei rispettivi canali.
<silfar55> prima lo facevo senza problemi
<jester-> silfar55: ???
<silfar55> ciao glpiana, mi hai già aiutato qualche giorno fa.
<jester-> quel pagina web
<jester-> quale*
<glpiana> silfar55, ciao
<silfar55> jester, entro in un canale, Darksin #acquylone, saluto e chiedo  !list, mi suggerisce il sito dove hanno la pubblicità clicco col dx e non apre il collegamento o lo apre un attimo
<glpiana> !chat | silfar55
<ubot-it> silfar55: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<silfar55> va bene, grazie.
<silfar55> chiudo devo andare al lavoro. ciao a tutti
<glpiana> silfar55, ti ho scritto sull'altro canale
<glpiana> vabbè
<il-dark-italy> Ciao tutti
<il-dark-italy> o bisogno di aiuto con ubuntu
<glpiana> !aiuto | il-dark-italy
<ubot-it> il-dark-italy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<il-dark-italy> vorrei sapere Se camfrog video chat si puo avere funzionante su ubuntu
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, cosa sarebbe sto robo?
<massimo18> lol
<il-dark-italy> e una video chat famosa
<il-dark-italy> ma x linux non esiste e con wini
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, Available for Windows Windows, Mac OS X Mac and Mobile Mobile. No spyware/adware. <---- mi sembra abbastanza esplicativa la pagina web
<il-dark-italy> wine
<il-dark-italy> va male
<massimo18> il-dark-italy: prova a leggere qui ma non so: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=150646.0
<il-dark-italy> gia provato
<massimo18> allora amen :)
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, sei off topic
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, non c'è supporto per software esterno
<il-dark-italy> pensavo qualcuno avesse la soluzione
<massimo18> !chat | il-dark-italy
<ubot-it> il-dark-italy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Shin3> di solito glpiana ha la soluzione solo che sta a pensare ancora a come liberarsi di me
<Shin3> ok mi azzitisco
<glpiana> !chat | Shin3 a cuccia ;)
<ubot-it> Shin3 a cuccia ;): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> -.-
<Shin3> o_O
<il-dark-italy> insoma non c'è modo di potterlo avere
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, non c'è supporto per software esterno. e due
<il-dark-italy> no
<glpiana> -.-
<filo1234> lol
<glpiana> non era una domanda la mia
<Shin3> hahhaha
<il-dark-italy> insoma apparte ubuntu essere molto piu veloce ci sono tante cose per cui limitato...
<glpiana> !chat | il-dark-italy
<ubot-it> il-dark-italy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> poi basta però
<massimo18> il-dark-italy: esiste un canale di chat per le chiacchere qui sei in supporto
<il-dark-italy> Si scusate
<il-dark-italy> poi un altra info
<il-dark-italy> o scaricato mozilla ma me lo da in archivio che devo fare?
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, mozilla firefox?
<il-dark-italy> si
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, e perchè l'hai scaricato dal sito. quello già presente non funziona?
<jester-> il-dark-italy: non c'è già di serie firefox?
<il-dark-italy> si
<glpiana> e via di monosillabi
<il-dark-italy> ma volevo scaricarlo in italiano o cmq aggiornare la versione
<jester-> il-dark-italy: e non funza?
<jester-> il-dark-italy: se il sistema è in it anche ff è in it
<il-dark-italy> il sistema e in it ma firefox no
<il-dark-italy> e non funziona il tastierino dei numeri
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, scusa, ma che c'entra con firefox il tastierino?
<il-dark-italy> era un altro problemma che o
<massimo18> :(
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, per il tastierino, premi ctrl + shift + bloc num
<Trevor_> salve a tutti, per sbaglio ho tolto dal pannello superiore l'impostazione per l'audio, ed ora non riesco piu a trovarlo nemmeno cliccando su aggiungi al pannello (ubuntu 10.10)
<glpiana> Trevor_, da aggiungi al pannello seleziona "indicatore"
<Trevor_> glpiana grazie mille XD
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, per firefox in italiano, se non lo hai preso da qualche strano sito, vai su sistema amministrazione supporto lingue e installa quel che manca se te lo dice
<glpiana> Trevor_, :)
<il-dark-italy> e in italiano
<glpiana> eh?
<glpiana> e in italiano cosa? soggetto? verbo?
<il-dark-italy> Ma ti sei svegliato male
<glpiana> -.-
<il-dark-italy> Sei scortese hai capito cosa volevo dire.. che e gia in italiano
<massimo18> uhm
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, io son scortese? non credi che forse se imparassi ad usare gli accenti sarebbe più comprensibile quello che scrivi?
<glpiana> che E' già in italiano <--- questo lo avrei capito subito
<glpiana> quinid firefox è in italiano. però hai scritto prima: <il-dark-italy> il sistema e in it ma firefox no
<glpiana> che io leggo come "firefox non è in italiano"
<il-dark-italy> esatto
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, ok, quindi siamo nella condizione in cui contemporaneamente firefox è e non è in italiano
<glpiana> bah
<massimo18> eh
<glpiana> io lascio stare a questo punto. probabilmente la digestione mi sta facendo del male
<il-dark-italy> Il sistema Ubuntu e tutto in italiano, Ma Firefox no...
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, apri un temrinale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<glpiana> !paste | il-dark-italy
<ubot-it> il-dark-italy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zeitgeist> sto installando wine, sono nella schermata configurazione del pacchetto e dice configurazione in corso, non so cosa fare ora?
<glpiana> zeitgeist, come lo stai installando wine?
<zeitgeist> da terminale
<glpiana> zeitgeist, sì ma come? dai repo?
<zeitgeist> glpiana: ho copiato i comandi
<glpiana> zeitgeist, copia quello che hai nel temrinale su pastebin così vediamo che stai facendo
<glpiana> !paste | zeitgeist
<ubot-it> zeitgeist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zeitgeist> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564415/
<glpiana> zeitgeist, premi il tasto TAB e ti si evidenzia OK
<glpiana> zeitgeist, se mi dici che no sai qual è il tatso tab ti mordo
<zeitgeist> glpiana: fatto
<zeitgeist> poi?
<glpiana> zeitgeist, poi premi invio e proseguirà l'installazione
<zeitgeist> glpiana: sta procedendo
<zeitgeist> grazie
<glpiana> zeitgeist, :)
<glpiana> il-dark-italy, è pronto il pastebin?
<filo1234> glpiana: è in forno
<glpiana> mmm...
<zeitgeist> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564423/
<glpiana> zeitgeist, quando termina deve restituirti il prompt
<zeitgeist> glpiana: come?
<zeitgeist> cioè in che modo?
<glpiana> zeitgeist, quel robo con utente@computer:~$
<zeitgeist> glpiana: si ok e cosa devo scrivere?
<glpiana> zeitgeist, niente. se ti da quello ha finito
<zeitgeist> si è quello
<zeitgeist> glpiana: esco e vado ad aprire l' appliczazione?
<glpiana> zeitgeist, beh, se hai messo wine non hai molto da aprire
<glpiana> zeitgeist, lo hai messo per installare qualche programma di windows
<zeitgeist> glpiana: ok ti ringrazio dell'aiuto:-)
<zeitgeist> glpiana: si
<zeitgeist> glpiana: itunes
<glpiana> zeitgeist, mmm...
<zeitgeist> glpiana: avendo iphone
<glpiana> boh, prova. magari leggi anche qui: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<zeitgeist> glpiana: ok
<zeitgeist> glpiana: mi sconsigli di installare itunes?
<glpiana> zeitgeist, no, è che non necessariamente i programmi girano sotto wine
<glpiana> zeitgeist, per il resto di itunes io non so proprio nulla :)
<itachisan> zeigest qual'è il problema?
<glpiana> !logs | itachisan
<ubot-it> itachisan: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<zeitgeist> glpiana: perchè si potrebbe installare su ububtu senza wine?
<glpiana> zeitgeist, no, questo lo escludo
<itachisan> zeigest: se devi gestire l'ipod usa gtlipod
<itachisan> zeigest: no obbligatorio wine
<glpiana> itachisan, gtl o gtk?
<zeitgeist> itachisan: per installare itunes, si ma le applicazioni per iphone??
<glpiana> !ipod | zeitgeist
<ubot-it> zeitgeist: ipod is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ipod
<itachisan> glpiana: gtkpod
<glpiana> ok
<zeitgeist> ubo-it: ok, allora per  gestire app. iphone devo installare itunes
<glpiana> zeitgeist, prova se va sotto wine, se non ava amen. qui comuqnue non c'è supporto per software esterno
<itachisan> zeigest: usa l'app store sull'iphone connettendoti a un wifi
<zeitgeist> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> !chat | itachisan zeitgeist continuate sull'altro canale per cortesia
<ubot-it> itachisan zeitgeist continuate sull'altro canale per cortesia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zeitgeist> ubo-it:  finito discorso itunes, grazie
<Shin3> .\
<glpiana> zeitgeist, lo finisci su #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<zeitgeist> glpiana: volevo dire che non necessito più spiegazioni su itunes, tutto chiaro
<glpiana> ok
<zeitgeist> glpiana: ultima cosa che ti vorrei chiedere, autocad si potrebbe installare? E' per lavoro
<glpiana> zeitgeist, autocad sotto wine che io sappia non gira. ci sono degli pseudo cad nei repository, ma se lo usi per lavoro mi sa che non fanno al caso tuo
<speppolo> buon pomeriggio
<glpiana> zeitgeist, guarda sul forum
<zeitgeist> glpiana: ok grazie. Ciao a tutti
<glpiana> !forum | zeitgeist
<ubot-it> zeitgeist: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<zeitgeist> e grazie per il vostro supporto!
<speppolo> ho un problema con klamav e clam
<zeitgeist> :-)
<speppolo> nn riesco a fare l'aggiornamento del database
<glpiana> speppolo, come provi a farlo?
<speppolo> ho cercato un po' su titti i forum
<speppolo> glpiana: se scrivo sudo freshclam mi dice:
<glpiana> !paste | speppolo
<ubot-it> speppolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<speppolo> a che serve quel link
<glpiana> speppolo, se devi incollare più di una riga usi quel link
<glpiana> mi sembra anche chiara la frase di ubot-it
<speppolo> glpiana: ah!! no...cmq se faccio freshclam mi dice che il sistema e' outdated
<speppolo> glpiana: ho provato dall'interfaccia di klam
<glpiana> speppolo, dai frashclam nel terminale e copia tutto, dal comando in poi su pastebin che vediamo
<speppolo> glpiana: e mi da uno strano errore tipo uid 1000
<glpiana> speppolo, appunto che vediamo e poi ne parliamo
<speppolo> glpiana: ti e' arrivato?
<glpiana> speppolo, devi copiare qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<speppolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564427/
<speppolo> glpiana: ah!! xD
<alecive> scusate ho un problema con la ethernet.. mi si connetteva fino ad ieri ma ora non riesco più a farlo cnnettere! Qualcuno può mica darmi una mano immediata? Ne avrei urgentemente bisogno per il mio lavoro.. grazie in anticipo!
<glpiana> alecive, se dai ifconfig  vedi eth0?
<alecive> credo di sì
<alecive> te lo posto
<alecive> :D
<alecive> lecive@calliope:~$ ifconfig
<alecive> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:be:eb:da:87
<alecive>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<alecive>           RX packets:4294958260 errors:4294913077 dropped:4294949222 overruns:4294958259 frame:4294967295
<alecive>           TX packets:4294958259 errors:4294931148 dropped:0 overruns:4294958259 carrier:4294967295
<FloodBotIt2> alecive: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alecive> scusate ho intasato tutto
<alecive> ecco il link
<alecive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564429/
<alecive> non lo sapevo :(
<FloodBotIt2> alecive: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> speppolo, sto cercando, un attimo. intanto dimmi: come mai usi l'antivirus? il pc è un server di posta per windows?
<glpiana> alecive, scrivi ping -c3 74.125.232.115
<alecive> ora sono connesso con wifi, però mi serve la ethernet per connettermi ad una locale (devo controllare un robot) e non riesco a connettermi!
<alecive> glpiana: però ora essendo connesso wifi me lo pinga no?
<alecive> sì infatti lo pinga
<alecive> se disconnetto wifi non posso più scrivere qui!
<glpiana> alecive, beh se sei in wifi lo pinga con quella
<speppolo> glpiana: lo uso per studiare, di solito uso una penna usb per prendere le diapositive dal pc di classe, e le pennette dei professori sono una borgia di virus
<glpiana> speppolo, ma clamav mica serve per proteggere il tuo pc con ubuntu
<glpiana> alecive, usi ip fisso o dhcp?
<speppolo> glpiana: no di solito faccio la scansione della pennetta per evitare di infettare altri pc dei miei colleghi
<alecive> mm.. non so
<glpiana> ah ecco
<alecive> non è mia larete
<alecive> è di un istituto di ricerca
<alecive> ma fino ad ieri mi ci son sempre connesso
<glpiana> alecive, beh, ma è tua la impostazione della rete sul tuo pc. hai dovuto configurare l'ip?
<alecive> ah ok
<alecive> no no
<alecive> non l'ho mai fatto
<alecive> si è sempre connesso da solo
<FloodBotIt2> alecive: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> alecive, allora digita nel temrinale sudo dhclient
<glpiana> !paste | alecive
<ubot-it> alecive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecive> ho capito ho capito scusate per prima
<alecive> glpiana: ecco il link -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564438/
<glpiana> alecive, ora disattiva la wifi (e quindi ti sconnetterai da qui) e ridai il comando
<alecive> poi mi riconnetto e te lo ri-posto?
<glpiana> alecive, beh, magari ti si connette via cavo e la cosa si risolve subito
<alecive> ah ok
<alecive> allora provo
<alecive> grazie :)
<glpiana> speppolo, nel temrinale digita: dpkg -l | grep clamav
<cobra18> ciaoooooooooooooo
<alecive> niente da fare
<alecive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564439/
<alecive> continuava, ad un certo punto l'ho chiuso
<speppolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564440/
<speppolo> glpiana: questo e' il risultato
<cobra18> ragazzi vorrei esporvi un problema, ho dei problemi con versione 10.10 e con i driver nvdia (ho una 8400gs) dopo averli installati il serverx non parte
<cobra18> potete aiutarmi
<alecive> non è possibile che sia il cavo di rete che non trasmette segnale vero? ne ho provati un paio, e non ci credo che siano tutti non funzionanti..!! :D
<cobra18> alecive hai provato con un ping??
<alecive> sì
<alecive> ma non va
<cobra18> problemi con il modem??
<glpiana> alecive, digita ifconfig e copia tutto su pastebin
<speppolo> glpiana: se provo ad aggiornare da klamav mi dice the database must be writable for uid1000..
<alecive> non ho il modem
<alecive> :)
<glpiana> speppolo, ora io di clamav non so nulla, ma la versione è l'ultima disponibile per ubuntu e degli aggiornamenti te li ha fatti
<glpiana> speppolo, aspetta allora, metti su pastebin anche questa
<glpiana> se è da interfaccia grafica fai la schermata
<glpiana> !image | speppolo
<ubot-it> speppolo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> cobra18, come li hai installati?
<alecive> ecco (ti ho messo anche iwconfig, so che non servirà a niente ma male non fa ;) ) -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564446/
<cobra18> ho scaricato i driver da nvidia poi sh nomepacco.run
<speppolo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564447/
<glpiana> alecive, allora fai sta prova, sudo ifconfig wlan0 down     e poi sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<glpiana> alecive, aspetta nè
<glpiana> alecive, se poi non va, dai sudo ifconfig wlan0 up   che ti rimette su la wifi
<glpiana> cobra18, il gestore dei driver ti proponeva qualcosa per la scheda video?
<alecive> ho una domanda: se faccio "cat /etc/network/interfaces/" mi esce:
<alecive> auto lo
<alecive> iface lo inet loopback
<cobra18> si
<alecive> non dovrebbe esserci anche auto eth0?
<cobra18> ho provato anche con i current ma nulla
<alecive> cmq ora lo faccio (l'ho scritto perchè magari può risultare utile ;) )
<glpiana> alecive, no, va bene così quel file
<glpiana> cobra18, in pratica ora tu avvii però non arrivi al login grafico?
<cobra18> si
<glpiana> cobra18, oki, al boot del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<cobra18> si
<glpiana> cobra18, seleziona il kernel che avvii di solito e premi il  tasto "e"
<cobra18> si
<glpiana> cobra18, poi ti piazzi nella riga che finisce con quiet splash
<speppolo> glpiana: ho risolto, ho disinstallato klam
<cobra18> si
<glpiana> cobra18, al posto di quiet splash scrivi: nomodeset
<glpiana> speppolo, ok
<alecive> glpiana, ho dato sudo ifconfig wlan0 down e basta, ma (a parte che non mi ha chiesto la pass) non è andata giù la wlan0.. mi si è disconnesso, e dopo un attimo si è riconnesso!
<glpiana> cobra18, poi ctrl+x e riavvii
<alecive> senza che io dessi una up
<Odo> alecive, e' normale
<glpiana> cobra18, se va, torna che mettiamo a posto
<Odo> alecive, devi smontare il modulo per non farla montare piu'
<glpiana> alecive, segui Odo
<onebitxajax> ciao a atutti
<alecive> ok
<alecive> cosa è che devo fare?
<cobra18> ok provo subito
<onebitxajax> jester-: era il cavo :D
<Odo> alecive, che devi fare di preciso usare il cavo al posto della wlan?
<onebitxajax> jester-: l'ho ribaltato e ha funzionato al primo riavvio :D
<alecive> devo connettermi con la ethernet ad una rete locale per comandare un robot (e posso fare solo così), però non so perchè ma non ci riesco (e ieri ci riuscivo)
<Odo> alecive, la wireless e' cosa? una intel o cosa?
<onebitxajax> O_O!!!!!!
<onebitxajax> SKYLAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alecive> Odo, intel credo..aspetta che guardo
<Odo> alecive, incolla un po' in paste il risultato di lsmod per favore
<alecive> Odo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/564450/
<alecive> ma non bisogna fare lspci?
<Odo> alecive, ok ora la mettiamo giu
<alecive> ok
<Odo> sudo modprobe -r iwlagn
<Odo> in questo modo non tornera' piu' su
<alecive> una domanda: ma se la metti giù posso ancora scrivere qui giusto?
<Odo> no
<Odo> certo che no
<alecive> ah ok
<checco> glpiana nonostante iconsigli a rigurdo dell installazione gia fatta con te in passato...della chiavetta tim alice mobile olicard 100..non ci sono riuscito
<Odo> se la metti giu' e se sei con la wireless
<Odo> non hai piu' connesisone
<Odo> quindi dopo attacchi il cavo
<alecive> ah sì è vero scusa
<alecive> :)
<Odo> e connetti in lan
<alecive> cioè io do quel comando, e poi do sudo ifconfig eth0 up giusto?
<alecive> e se non mi va cosa faccio?
<checco> i tui mi colleghi mi mandano sui forumma io sono un danno con i commandi e non ci capisco nulla...mi puoi aiutare a d attivarla perfavore??
<Odo> alecive, o semplicemente stacchi e attacchi il cavo, ubuntu vede il cavo e chiede l'ip tramite dhcp
<alecive> (cioè come faccio a farla riandare su?)
<glpiana> checco, spe
<Odo> la wlan? mi stai chiedendo della wlan?
<alecive> aspetta faccio un riassunto
<glpiana> checco, nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep wvdial
<alecive> allora, io dò il comando che mi hai dato, e poi faccio sudo ifconfig eth0 up e  sudo ifconfig wlan0 down. A quel punto ho la wifi down e mi andrebbe solo la eth0.
<alecive> asp che scrivo ancora
<Odo> no
<alecive> ah
<cobra18> nulla
<cobra18> uff
<cobra18> cambiato ma non parte
<glpiana> cobra18, hai scritto bene nomodeset    ?
<cobra18> si
<Odo> alecive, quando smonti il modulo lo smonta e basta, non ti serve dare down o altro, in quel modo hai spento definitivamente la wlan, e per riaccenderla devi dare sudo modprobe iwlagn (in pratica rimonti il modulo)
<Odo> alecive, ora se hai messo giu' la eth0, dai sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<alecive> ah ok (senza il -r)
<checco> dpkg opzione -j sconosciuta mi da
<checco> aspe
<glpiana> cobra18, allora entra in recovery mode, passa in un temrinale di root e scrivi: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<Odo> alecive, il modulo e' solo per la wlan ok? il cavo non c'entra con questa storia, solo semplicemente spegni la wlan, per evitare conflitti
<glpiana> checco, -j ? che fai, inventi?
<checco> aspe
<glpiana> cobra18, poi scrivi reboot e riprovi
<alecive> okok
<Odo> alecive, se dovessi farlo da zero, faresti in questo modo, accendi il computer, smondi il modulo della wlan, attacchi il cavo
<Odo> *smonti
<cobra18> conf_vecchio?? o devo scrivera altro ??
<glpiana> cobra18, è solo per rinominare il file
<cobra18> okkkkkkkkkkkkk
<alecive> Odo, preferisci che faccia così?
<checco> fatto ..non succede nulla
<alecive> però ho un'ultima domanda prima di farlo: devo comunque darlo il "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" giusto?
<Odo> alecive, non cambia nulla, fatti coraggio smonta il modulo, togli il cavo e rimettilo, se non va su, dai sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<alecive> dai ok mi faccio coraggio (ho una paura matta :I )
<alecive> vado
<glpiana> cobra18, è giusto così, ora scrivi reboot e vedi se va
<checco> il comando va fatto con chiavetta inserita???
<glpiana> checco, no, è per vedere se c'è il pacchetto wvdial
<checco> non succede nulla...
<glpiana> checco, quindi non hai il pacchetto. ma sei sicuro che IO ti ho fatto partire la chiavetta?
<onebitxajax> Odo ma non si poteva fare con sudo ifconfig wlan0 IP_A_CASACCIO up ?? cosi dda farlo puntare a qualcos'altro?
<alecive> Odo, niente da fare.. ho provato ma non è successo niente (ho anche cambiato cavi, e prese ethernet, ma nada uffa!) :(
<alecive> Odo, ecco un pastebin (magari ti serve) -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564456/
<Odo> onebitxajax, no wlan e lan sulla stessa rete non convivono
<checco> sicurooooo eri te
<Odo> alecive, allora hai rimesso il modulo dopo giusto?
<alecive> sì
<alecive> con il comando che mi hai detto prima
<alecive> senza il "-r"
<glpiana> checco, ne dubito molto. ricordo sta roba del wvdial, che non potevi installarlo, ma niente altro
<checco> io non posso connettermi tramite un altra linea ...te lavevo detto.....ti ricordi???era tipo giovedi o mercoledi scorso
<glpiana> checco, dimmi la data in cui abbiamo risolto sta roba
<Odo> alecive, prova ad assegnare un ip allascheda
<alecive> ok..come?
<Odo> alecive, ti scrivo tutto ,poi tu provi
<alecive> ok
<checco> aspe mo ti dico di preciso
<Odo> alecive, l'ip del router e'? 192.168.1.1 ?
<alecive> non ne ho la più pallida idea sinceramente.. scusa ma son proprio capra con ste cose! Come faccio a vederlo?
<checco> glpiana 4 febbraio
<Odo> alecive, ma lo vedi sull'icona nella barra della wlan, mi pare ci sia status
<onebitxajax> alecive scrivi in terminale ping 192.168.1.1
<onebitxajax> e vedi se ti da risposta o dice connection los o roba del genere
<onebitxajax> odo : e' giusto vero?
<alecive> è tipo una rete aziendale, non so bene come funzioni ma non ci sarà un solo router (son circondato da ripetitori wireles)
<Odo> onebitxajax, si giustissimo, ma non sempre il router risponde, dipende se e' stato inbito il ping anche da lan
<alecive> mi dice questo:
<alecive> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<alecive> From 10.255.39.253: icmp_seq=5 Redirect Network(New nexthop: 10.255.39.254)
<alecive> From 10.255.39.253: icmp_seq=8 Redirect Network(New nexthop: 10.255.39.254)
<FloodBotIt2> alecive: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<onebitxajax> :D
<Odo> alecive, scusa ma sei in una rete non tua?
<glpiana> checco, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/02/03/%23ubuntu-it.html il 3 febbraio, il 4 non avevi più sto problema
<alecive> no non è mia
<alecive> è un istituto di ricerca
<glpiana> checco, ma non mi pare che abbiamo risolto, guarda tu stesso
<onebitxajax> odo : deve comandare un robo mica la macchina :D
<Odo> alecive, allora spetta un po'
<alecive> ok
<cobra18-linux> eccomi
<glpiana> caffè
<cobra18-linux> è partito
<onebitxajax> secondo me vuole attivare skylar. moriremo tutti per colpa di odo
<checco> io mi connettevo
<Odo> alecive, spetta un sec. tel.
<alecive> cos'è skylar?
<alecive> sì sì aspetto
<cobra18-linux> ora ho le icone grandi
<alecive> cos'è "tel."?
<Odo> che ero al telefono
<Odo> allora
<alecive> ah ok :D
<Odo> scrivi cosi'
<onebitxajax> non mi ricordo se si scrive skylar o skyler, ma e' la macchina di teminator che ammazza il mondo. (il film=) era una battuta :D
<Odo> sudo ifconfig eth0:0 10.255.39.100
<alecive> fatto
<alecive> è apparsa un'altra voce in ifconfig
<Odo> alecive, ora scrivi ping -c3 10.255.39.100
<alecive> pinga (però son wifi, la disconnetto?)
<Odo> sta bbono
<alecive> ok scusa :)
<Odo> alecive, ora dai ping -c3 10.255.39.254
<cobra18-linux> ora come faccio a installare i driver in maniera corretta
<alecive> pinga
<Odo> lancia il programma per controllare il robo
<Odo> e dimmi
<onebitxajax> Odo: ha attivato skynet ora moriremo tuttii
<alecive> Odo, niente da fare, skynet non parte
<onebitxajax> fiuu meno male :D
<Odo> alecive, dimmi questo skynet ha un ip?
<alecive> (non ho proprio fatto partire il programma ma non riesco a fare le cose iniziali durante le quali cerca la locale)
<alecive> allora
<Odo> alecive, punta a un ip suppongo, tu conosci questo ip?
<alecive> potrei dire una megacastroneria
<alecive> ma lui si cerca un ip in
<alecive> 10.0.0.54
<alecive> port number 10000
<Odo> ok fermati
<alecive> e dice di non trovarlo
<Odo> sudo ifconfig eth0:0 10.0.0.101
<Odo> e rifai partire skynet
<alecive> ok
<alecive> ma non 54? 101?
<alecive> cmq faccio
<onebitxajax> odo pero devi confessare una cosa che la mia dritta era una dritta :P
<Odo> ma si dai :)
<checco> glpiana cmq te mi avevi risolto il problema con la chiavetta
<alecive> fatto
<alecive> niente
<Odo> onebitxajax, posso conferssarti che non l'ho capita?
<Odo> alecive, se dai ping -c3 10.0.0.54
<Odo> pinga?
<checco> adesso rileggendo il post non so dirti in che momento labbiamo risolto
<alecive> "Destination Host Unreachable"
<alecive> niente da fare
<Odo> alecive, scusa puoi incolllarmi un o' di righe all'inizio quando lanci skynet
<Odo> alecive, se dai ifconfig hai la riga con 10.0.0.101
<alecive> sì ce l'ho
<alecive> ho la eth0:0
<alecive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564465/
<alecive> questo è il comando preliminare che dò per vedere se vede la rete locale
<Odo> alecive, scusa hai provato a dare ii comando yarp -detect --write
<alecive> se vado sul server che gestisce il robot, lui se lo trova quell'ip
 * realnot hi guys
<Odo> scusa
<Odo> yarp detect --write
<checco> glpiana ricordo di averti ringraziato.anke scrivendolo sulla chat e con un bel grazie mille
<checco> nel 3 febbraio non risulta
<alecive> no perchè serve quando cambi namespace (ossia per ese se uso un altro robot), ma io non l'ho cambiato
<alecive> cmq in effetti potevo provare così a caso
<alecive> ora provo
<onebitxajax> odo: scusa un'altra domanda ma se il modem e' 192.168.1.1 e il server e' 10.0.0.54 non combaciano, giusto?
<alecive> Odo, niente da fare
<Odo> onebitxajax, no sono due reti differenti
<alecive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564467/
<Odo> onebitxajax, ma pingando il router hai potuto notare che ha cambiato la rotta
<onebitxajax> odo: infatti
<alecive> e yarp conf sarebbe meglio non usarlo
<Odo> alecive, spetta sto pensando, mi viene un po' difficile ma ci sto provando..
<onebitxajax> alecive: sei sicuro che il server su cui ce skyner e' acceso? (sparo a casaccio)
<alecive> sìsì ce l'ho a fianco :)
<alecive> e l'ip che cerca è corretto
<alecive> anche il namespace
<alecive> cioè  èuttto corretto tranne che non dà la connessione
<checco> la chiavetta non viene riconosciuta glpiana......come mai perke non e presente wvdial???
<Odo> alecive, mi confermi che se dai un ping -c3 10.0.0.101 risponde?
<alecive> PS: se preferite, posso connettermi in ethernet ad una rete non locale che magari viene più comodo
<onebitxajax> alecive: sparo di nuovo a casaccio scrivi questo comando telnet 10.0.0.54 1000
<alecive> sì pinga
<onebitxajax> poi scrivi a casaccio e fai 2 invio
<alecive> non è che fa qualche casino con il server del robot?
<cobra18> eccomi
<alecive> no perchè potrebbero uccidermi qui
<alecive> :D
<cobra18> allora ora si avvia
<onebitxajax> no non credo ma almeno sappiamo se ce connseeione al server e se risponde . giusto Odo??
<cobra18> ma se do nvida-xconf non si avvia più
<alecive> questo è il ping a se stesso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564469/
<Odo> onebitxajax, guarda penso che quello sia solo il name-server  insomma per chiarire le idee, suppongo che a quel 10.0.0.54 ci siano tutti gli indirizzi dei robot
<Odo> un dns dei robot
<onebitxajax> skynet 8)
<alecive> sì perchè ci sono attaccate 15 blade per fare i calcoli "pesanti"
<alecive> lui dovrebbe gestire le comunicazioni tipo
<checco> mi serve una mano a installare la chiavetta alice mobile olicard 100 sul mio ubuntu 10.10...come faccio con lausilio della connessione internet grazie a un altro pc??
<onebitxajax> si ma se dobbiamo farci passare per yarp, facciamo un bel telnet 10.0.0.54  10000
<Odo> alecive, e me non torna che non risponde..
<alecive> allora lo faccio? senza paura?
<onebitxajax> e vediamo cosa risponde skynet
<onebitxajax> aspetta conferma da odo
<alecive> eh guarda non so che dirti
<onebitxajax> io penso che non succedera niente
<alecive> nm comunque non mi dice che è connesso via ethernet, non so se serva
<alecive> come info
<Odo> alecive, si prova metti la porta 10000 pero' non 1000
<alecive> però id solito mi si connette!
<onebitxajax> e vai con telnet 10.0.0.54 10000
<alecive> sì 10000 è quella che serve a lui gisuto?
<alecive> giusto?
<onebitxajax> si con yarp detect --write cerca di connettersi a quella porta
<onebitxajax> appena connette scrivi a casaccio poi 2 invio di filòa
<onebitxajax> fila*
<alecive> niente da fare
<alecive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564470/
<checco> mi serve una mano a installare la chiavetta alice mobile olicard 100 sul mio ubuntu 10.10...come faccio con lausilio della connessione internet grazie a un altro pc??
<alecive> però lui in rete c'è
<onebitxajax> Odo: non si connette proppio
<alecive> vede e viene visto da altri host
<alecive> cioè più che altro lui vede le blade
<alecive> e se non ci fosse lui in rete le blade non le vedrebbe
<onebitxajax> tranne da te :D gli sei antipatico per questo ti mangera per primo :D
<cobra18> ragazziiiiiiiiiii
<Odo> alecive, ma quando dici che funziona, come fai? non senso che non avevi mai usato la wlan, dai un comando per la connesisone o cosa?
<alecive> in che senso?
<alecive> scusa non ho capito
<Odo> alecive, hai detto che ha sempre funzionato giusto?
<onebitxajax> come fai a dire che funziona?
<checco> glpiana la chiavetta non viene riconosciuta da network manager......non si connette......
<Odo> alecive, solitamente cosa fai accendi il computer, attacchi il cavo e va?
<alecive> per la ethernet del mio sì
<alecive> per sapere che va il server mi basta vedere se il robot vede dalle telecamere
<alecive> perchè ha una cpu sul robot che usa la stessa rete
<onebitxajax> O_O
<cobra18> nulla nessuno mi aiuta
<Odo> alecive, ma la wlan l'hai usata altre volte?
<alecive> quindi se il server (diciamo così) è su, allora da quel computer posso vedere le telecamere
<onebitxajax> cobra18> putroppo non ho la conoscenza per aiutarti.
<checco> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con sta chiavetta del piffero???
<alecive> la wlan è la wifi giusto? Io di solito son sempre wifi, quando devo comandare il robot attacco la ethernet in locale (e questa cosa la faceva automaticamente) e poi lo comando da remoto
<alecive> oggi attacco la eth e non si è connesso
<alecive> quindi panico!
<Odo> alecive, senti ma sei certo che il server e' up?
<cobra18> grazie lo stesso
<alecive> sicuro, cento per cento
 * xfire78xx giorno :)
<alecive> mi servirebbe un altro laptop per fare l controprova, ma comunuque ho a fianco due pc che parlano al server e le 15 blade
<alecive> se si parlano vuol dire che c'è un yarpserver funzionante
<onebitxajax> e con i quali comandi skyner?
<Odo> alecive, ascolta dai questo comando, guardiamo una cosa: nmap 10.0.0.0/24
<checco> glpiana mi hai mollato a me stesso ...sono nella cacca senza questa connessione del piffero
<onebitxajax> Odo: buahahaha lo stavo per dire ma ho avuto paura di farlo
<alecive> lo devo installare
<Odo> alecive, si sudo apt-get install nmap
<alecive> ma una domanda: non si connette in locale e quello ok
<alecive> ma io non posso attaccare il cavo eth ad una presa non locale e vedere se pinga siti tipo google (e fare le prove su quelli che siamo sicuri ci siano, così nel frattempo non faccio casini con il robot)?
<checco> ti giuroke se mi risolvi sto problema e vieni in sardegna hai minimo minimo una 50 di birre per lestate come ringraziamento...
<alecive> se
<alecive>  vieni in liguria ne hai 100
<alecive> ;)
<Odo> alecive, ma per assicurarti che la scheda di rete funziona?
<checco> ahahahh grande anke la liguria
<alecive> in che senso?
<glpiana> checco, scusa, ma anche io a volte prendo un caffè e dialogo con altri esseri della mia specie.
<alecive> glpiana mi sa che è andata a fare pausa siga
<alecive> si infatti :D
<checco> nel senso ke e bella come la sardegna
<glpiana> checco, ti ho incollato il link ai log del canale. hai trovato il punto in cui la cosa si risolve?
<checco> ahahahh scusami caroo
<alecive> no in che senso era riferito ad Odo
<Odo> alecive, non capisco perche' vuoi pingare google o altro
<checco> no perke ricordo di averti ringraziato ma nel post non lo trovo
<Odo> alecive, se vuoi uscre all'esterno devi mettere giu la wlan
<alecive> boh perchè se va lì siamo sicuri che vada la eth0
<Odo> alecive, e cambiare la rotta
<checco> sicuramente non era il di ma adesso non riuscirei aricordare che giorno era...
<Odo> alecive, ok dai il comando nmap e poi vediamo
<alecive> cioè, il mi oproblema principale è che non va la eth0 in locale, ma comunque sarebbe da risolvere la eth in generale no?
<alecive> anche se sicuramente avrei meno ansia e fretta :)
<alecive> sto facendo
<alecive> ma cos'è che fa?
<checco> se vieni in sardegna ci spariamo 50 birre e offro io se dovessi risolvere il problema
<Odo> alecive, controlla gli ip della rete con le varie porte
<alecive> non so come fare
<alecive> intanto ti posto il risultato
<Odo> alecive, se vuoi uscire all'esterno, devi sapere' l'ip del router e cambiare la rotta
<alecive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564478/
<glpiana> checco, ascolta, lì ci sono i log divisi giorno per giorno. passali in rassegna e poi indicami dove abbiamo risolto la cosa
<alecive> aspetta
<checco> adesso provo
<alecive> mi pare sia arrivato uno dei tecnici di là
<alecive> quelli che gestiscono la rete
<Odo> ok
<alecive> potrei andare a chiedere a lui e poi, nel caso, tornare qui ok?
<Odo> alecive, si certo
<alecive> ma comunque la mia eth0 va no?
<alecive> non è lì il problema giusto?
<alecive> (così almeno so che dirgli :D)
<Odo> alecive, si direi che va
<alecive> è più un problema di rete piuttosto che di cavo o scheda di rete giusto?
<alecive> ok perfetto
<alecive> allora innanzitutto grazie un'infinità per l'aiuto che mi hai dato e per il tempo che hai perso dietro al mio problema
<alecive> ed in secondo luogo ora provo e vedo se riesco a risolvere così!
<Odo> tranquillo avevo tempo, vai apralre con il tecnico e chiedigli se funziona tutto
<onebitxajax> e 3 non accendere skynet :P
<alecive> quindi, sperando di non rivederci (nel senso che spero di risolvere senza tornare a stressarti (e stressarvi ;) )), graziie mille!!
<Odo> onebitxajax, ai tempi miei, ci aveva rovinato guerre stellari, ora vedo che matrix ha fatto abbastanza danni :)
<alecive> grazie anche ad onebitajax, almeno con le tue battute mi è scesa un po' l'ansia
<onebitxajax> tanto ti mangera per primo :D
<federico> buogiorno
<glpiana> !chat | onebitxajax
<ubot-it> onebitxajax: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<federico> chi mi aiuta a mettere a posto il mio grub??
<federico> non mi parte piu  in ubuntu
<onebitxajax> Odo ma il nmpap dice che e' attivo solo il 101 giusto?
<Odo> si
<glpiana> !grub | federico parti dalla guida per il ripristino
<ubot-it> federico parti dalla guida per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<onebitxajax> quindi qurel 54 e' giu di brutto anche
<federico> comunque ho il  dual boot
<glpiana> federico, non importa, segui la guida, se poi hai problemi si vede come risolverli
<federico> ubot-it: mi mandi i comandi tu?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> federico, i comandi son già nella guida. leggila. è fatta apposta
<onebitxajax> ok vado ciao a tutti
<federico> glpiana:
<glpiana> presente
<federico> lo gia fatta u na volta con la guida ma non ho raccolto nessun risultato
<glpiana> federico, avvia da livecd e vieni qui che lo si vede insieme allora
<federico> sono gia con la live cd
<glpiana> federico, oki, allora prendi la guida e segui i vari comandi fino a chroot
<glpiana> federico, se per qualche ragione ti impasti prima, dimmelo
<federico> ho il dual boot ...e ubuntu l ho installato dopo windows
<glpiana> federico, e fin qui la cosa non da problemi
<federico> quindi so che la mia partizione di ubuntu non è su dev/sda 1
<mauro030> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> federico, oki, sulla guida c'è il comando che ti permetti di vedere quale device è quello giusto
<federico> ma deve essere sulla devsda 5
<glpiana> federico, oki, modifica il comando di conseguenza: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<federico> ok vado
<federico> glpiana:  devo mettere la partizione extended linux solaris o quella solo linux?
<glpiana> federico, solo Linux
<federico> ok
<glpiana> federico, hai fatto?
<federico> glpiana:  ma dopo il punto 4 devo mettere anche quei comandi???
<federico> mi riferisco della guida
<glpiana> federico, il punto 4 è chroot
<glpiana> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<federico> appena quella dopo il chroot
<glpiana> federico, eusti li hai dati?
<glpiana> *questi
<federico> ho un dev sda 1  che è una partizione win dev sda 3 ...non ho la 2
<glpiana> federico, fermo, perchè mi stai tornando indietro?
<glpiana> federico, eravamo d'accrodo che a chroot ti saresti fermato
<glpiana> *accordo
<federico> sono fermo
<glpiana> federico, hai dato il comando sudo chroot /mnt    ?
<federico> si mandato
<federico> e il cursore è fermo
<glpiana> federico, ora vedi il # ?
<federico> come se aspettassi altri comandi
<federico> no niente
<glpiana> federico, sulla riga del cursore cosa leggi?
<federico> lampeggia solo il cursore senza #
<glpiana> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$            oppure root@ubuntu:~#             ?
<federico> è partito con il dollaro
<federico> ubuntu@ubuntu
<glpiana> non ci capiamo
<glpiana> federico, copia tutto quello che ti appare nel terminale
<glpiana> !paste | federico
<ubot-it> federico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<federico> glpiana:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/564491/
<glpiana> federico, ah no fermo
<glpiana> non ti ha restituito il prompt già dopo il primo comando
<glpiana> federico, premi ctrl+c nel terminale
<federico> fatto
<glpiana> federico, deve restituirti ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<glpiana> l'ha fatto?
<federico> no
<federico> ^ c mi ha scritto
<glpiana> federico, fossi in te riavvierei il livecd. non so cosa sia successo
<glpiana> federico, poi torna qui prima di qualsiasi comando
<federico> gl glpiana  ascoltami un secondo
<glpiana> dimmi
<federico> ho gia provato diverse volte essere qua in chat
<federico> ma il terminale mettendo i comandi non mi ha mai restituito il comando
<federico> forse sbaglio nella cd live
<glpiana> federico, io ti consiglio di riavviare. ma devo scappare ora. ti lascio agli altri. sorry ma ho una urgenza
<federico> io inserisco il cd di ubuntu 10.10 avendo ubuntu 10.04
<federico> puo essere quello?
<checco> gl piana il 3 stavamo installando la chiavetta e mi hai detto di mandare due comandi ...ora lho riffatto e mi da un altro risultato.....vedi pure http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564493/
<federico> aiuto
<federico> devo ristallare il grubb
<checco> aiutocon la chiavetta tim alice mobile olicard 100....
<checco> chi mi aiuta che problema e questo messaggio sul terminale??http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564493/
<federico> aiuto ad reistallare grubb
<matteo_> Acer travelmate 2480 con Lubuntu 10.10, probblema audio realtek alc883, quando inserisco le cuffie si disativano le case del pc, ma non c'è alcun suono nelle cuffie.Come posso risolvere il probblema?
<federico_> aiuto su il grubb
<alecive> Odo, sono di nuovo io, ci sei ancora?
<Odo> alecive, che succede?
<alecive> ho risolto il problema
<alecive> vuoi sapere come?
<alecive> (e mi odio per questo)
<Odo> si certo
<alecive> bastava riavviare
<alecive> :(:(:(:(:(:(
<Odo> alecive, meglio cosi'
<alecive> uffa mi dispiace averti fatto perdere tutto questo tempo per una cosa così stupida!
<alecive> sì però avremmo perso meno tempo entrambi
<Odo> alecive, l'importante e' che tu abbia risolto
<alecive> sì è vero
<alecive> vabè comunque son tornato solo per dirtelo
<alecive> e per di nuovo ringraziarti dell'aiuto fornito!
<Odo> ok ;) buon lavoro
<alecive> anche a te!
<alecive> buona giornata! :)
<checco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564493/  cosa significa????
<checco> installare la chiavetta tim alice mobile olicard 100 ubuntu 10.10 come faccio???
<matteo_> checco, hai cercato qui? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/
<checco> si sui fomum ormai li ho cercati tutti ma mi dicono di installare wvdial ma non posso connettermi a internet per farlo
<checco> matteo come faccio???? cosa mi consigli???
<checco> guarda questi comandi a chiavetta inserita http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564493/
<matteo_> checco, non son un fenomeno, ma hai una connessione internet. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/wvdial/download qui puoi scaricarti il programma
<matteo_> lo metti su chiavetta
<matteo_> e lo installi sull'altro pc
<checco> ok grazie mille provero cosi
<Ab3L> raga. dovrei fare in modo che quando avvio mplayer, lui mi metta sempre di default l'opzione -vo x11. sapete come posso fare?
<Odo> Ab3L, rinomini mplayer come mplayer2
<Odo> Ab3L, e poi ti crei un .sh che esegue mplayer2 con le opzioni
<Odo> e lo rinomini mplayer :)
<K99Brain> Ab3L, lo avvii da manu?
<K99Brain> Ab3L, in quel caso basta che metti l'opzione nel comando lanciato dal menu
<Ab3L> K99Brain: normalmente sì. da riga di comando
<K99Brain> Ab3L, apri alacarte e modifica il comando
<Ab3L> ma vorrei ce partisse in -vo x11 anche con doppio-click sul file video.
<Ab3L> non è che ci sarebbe un qualche file di configurazione di mplayer dove posso memorizzare quest'opzione?
<K99Brain> Ab3L, allora scegli la via di Odo
<Ab3L> l'sh lo metto nella stessa path dell mplayer attuale, suppongo. giusto?
<K99Brain> Ab3L, si
<Ab3L> ok. ci provo. grazie Odo, K99Brain
<Odo> Ab3L, spetta un po' sto guardando il man
<Ab3L> ah già. il man...
<K99Brain> Ab3L, e dentro ci infili un /usr/bin/mplayer2 -vo x11 $#
<K99Brain> non giurerei sul $#
<K99Brain> controllo
<Odo> Ab3L, comunque qui dentro puoi settere le opzioni di default:  .mplayer/config
<Ab3L> Odo: nella home?
<Ab3L> sì. trovato
<Odo> Ab3L, yes, metti dentro vo="x11"
<Odo> e sei a posto
<Ab3L> Odo: provo a metterlo lì. l'hai trovato nel man?
<Odo> yes
<nicotano> buona sera
<Odo> Ab3L,  Puoi mettere tutte le opzioni in file di  configurazione  che  verranno
<Odo>        letti  ogni  volta che MPlayer o MEncoder vengono lanciati.  Il file di
<Odo>        configurazione globale 'mplayer.conf' è nella tua directory di configu‐
<Odo>        razione (p.es. /etc/mplayer o /usr/local/etc/mplayer), quello specifico
<Odo>        dell'utente è '~/.mplayer/config'.
<checco> ho trasferito wvidial sul pc con chiavetta ora lo  devo installare che comando dare nel terminale???
<FloodBotIt1> Odo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<K99Brain> infatti deve essere un $*
<Ab3L> Odo: ma tu hai il man in italiano?
<Odo> Ab3L, certo e' nei repository :)
<nicotano> Ab3L, installa le man page in italian
<Ab3L> e io che mi sono imparato l'inglese... (scherzo, lo sapevo già)
<nicotano> apt-get install manpages-it
<checco> ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare????a installare sto programma???
<Ab3L> cmq provo prima con le modifiche a config. poi, se non va, provo con l'sh.
<Ab3L> [16:53:36] <nicotano> apt-get install manpages-it <- thx
<onebitxajax> ciao a tutti
<onebitxajax> ho un piccolo problema
<Ab3L> onebitxajax: parla. dicci quale.
<onebitxajax> ho impostato un proxy con firefox e ho accesso wireshark per vedere cosa succede. praticamente proxa bene ma ad ogni NUOVO SITO che trovo
<onebitxajax> avviene un ping
<onebitxajax> poi se rientro nel sito non viene fatto un ping
<onebitxajax> ho impostato come filtro ip.src != 109.235.49.143 && ip.dst != 109.235.49.143
<onebitxajax> che e' l proxy
<onebitxajax> ce un modo con iptables di bloccare titti i ping?
<onebitxajax> Ab3L: cosa dici
<onebitxajax> tutti*
<Pape> ciao a tutti
<K99Brain> onebitxajax, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854074
<onebitxajax> grazie K99Brain
<onebitxajax> praticamente voglio l'inverso
<onebitxajax> sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p icmp -m icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j DROP
<onebitxajax> provo
<Pape> scusate a chi posso fare una domanda su quale versione posso installare su pc con caratteristiche ormai datate?
<onebitxajax> Pape: ormai l'hai gia fatta devi aspettare che qualcuno lòa legga e ti da risposta
<Pape> è un hp e-pc c10
<onebitxajax> ma da quello che so e' che puoi installare la 10.10 tranquillamente
<onebitxajax> anche su un commodore :D (scherzo)
<Pape> è PIII penso a 633 con 256 di ram
<onebitxajax> cmq aspetta una risposta un po piu autorevole della mia, io sono da poco linuxiano :D
<Pape> la 10.10 non so se me la tira...
<K99Brain> Pape, prova xubuntu
<Pape> è molto più light?
<K99Brain> si
<go^> Pape, abbastanza si.
<go^> è ottima xubuntu.
<go^> pochina la ram mm
<checco> come si fa dal terminale installare un programma off line ....se mi diche che devo essere un super utente???
<K99Brain> checco, sudo dpkg -i NOMEPACCHETTO
<checco> grazie
<the> salve
<the> ciao a tutti
<checco> ciao scustae lignoranza non riesco a fare linstallazione con questa procedura ...cosa devo fare????
<checco> http://it-comp.confusenet.com/showthread.php?t=1236131
<Guest63243> avrei bisogno di ass cè ness
<checco> non riesco a fare il passaggio successivo il download di questa paginahttp://it-comp.confusenet.com/showthread.php?t=1236131
<Guest63243> ce ness
<checco> k99brain che faccio???
<OverMe> Guest63243, parla italiano per cortesia
<Guest63243> cè nessuno
<Guest63243> mi serve una mano
<Guest63243> ???
<OverMe> chiedi, chi sa ti aiuta
<checco> ragazzi mi date una mano per favore a capire cosa devo fare utilizzando questa procedura??? http://it-comp.confusenet.com/showthread.php?t=1236131
<OverMe> checco, cosa non capisci in quello che c'è scritto?
<Guest63243> over me
<checco> si nel senso cosa vuol dire ....
<checco> non sono tanto pratico.....
<checco> ho scaricato i pacchetti che mi diceva di scaricare e poi?????
<OverMe> checco, ma c'è scritto
<checco> si aiutami a capire cosa devo fare....non sono pratico di terminologie
<Guest63243> scusate
<OverMe> checco, più chiaro di come è spiegato li non te lo so spiegare, manca solo il disegno...
<checco> cioe?????Scarichi i pacchetti e poi li copi sul portatile in una directory, per esempio /home/vise/Desktop. Apri un terminale di root, ti sposti nella directory dove hai i pacchetti con il comando cd:  cd /home/vise/Desktop  e installi tutti i pacchetti con il comando dpkg:  dpkg -i *deb
<OverMe> checco, ma poi scusa, perché stai prendendo i pacchetti di debian?
<OverMe> chi te l'ha data sta guida?
<checco> lho cercata visto ke nessuno mi aiuta a collegarmi con sta chiavetta di merdaaaa
<Guest63243> cio un n900 con sistema maemo linux e non riesco a far funzionare i comandi dell'xterminal
<OverMe> checco, se nessuno ti aiuta vuol dire che nessuno è in grado. o chi è in grado ha da fare
<Guest63243> ad esempio do un comando e quando vado a dare la conferma mi escono tutte y
<Guest63243> y
<Guest63243> y
<Guest63243> y
<FloodBotIt1> Guest63243: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<checco> sto cercando tre giorni di far funzionare la chiavetta sul mio pc ....non posso collegarlo a internet per farlo....e scarico i pacchetti di wvdial tramite laltro pc
<OverMe> checco, si ma scarica quelli per ubuntu almeno
<OverMe> Guest63243, questo ha a che fare con ubuntu?
<checco> perke come sono quelli
<OverMe> checco, scaricali da qui se proprio devi http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Guest63243> con linux
<Guest63243> xo si
<OverMe> Guest63243, ma questo è il canale per ubuntu
<OverMe> e si da assistenza solo per ubuntu
<Guest63243> io sono nuovo dove è il canale per quello che cerco io xd
<OverMe> Guest63243, immagino esista un #linux-it o qualcosa del genere
<OverMe> cerca nella lista dei canali
<Guest63243> magari mi dai una mano a cercarla
<Guest63243> xd
<Guest63243> dove posso trovarlo
<Guest63243> eiiiii
<checco> come si installa qualcosa che si porta da un altro pc dal terminale'??
<checco>  chi mi aiuta a installare un pacchetto dal desktop????
<breiskan> ho installato dhcp3 server come si configura
<checco> che comando usare nel terminale per installare un pacchetto dal desktop
<checco> ????
<breiskan> altra domanda posso mettere il desktop su ubuntu server
<jester-> breiskan: desktop su un server?
<NightwishSveiss> checco: in che senso? hai un file .deb sul desktop?
<checco> si
<NightwishSveiss> breiksen: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<NightwishSveiss> checco: se ci fai doppio click dovrebbe partire da solo
<checco> anzi una cartella con tanti file .deb all interno
<jester-> breiskan: puoi ma tanto vale installare la desktop e non la server
<checco> night mi da ubuntu software center ma la casella installa non e cliccabile
<breiskan> come si configura il dhcp3 su ubuntu server
<NightwishSveiss> checco entra nella cartella con un terminale e prova "sudo dpkg -i *"
<checco> mi da tanti errori
<NightwishSveiss> copiameli su http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<breiskan> esperienza con dhcp3 come si configura su  ubuntu server
<jester-> breiskan: studia http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dhcp?highlight=(dhcp)
<checco> nightwishSeiss http://paste.ubuntu.com/564586/ ecco
<breiskan> studiare il tempo è quello che ci vuole
<NightwishSveiss> checco così su due piedi direi che non sei entrato nella cartella dei programmi file deb prima?
<jester-> checco: ti sei domenticato *.deb
<jester-> NightwishSveiss: ha dato -i * e le cartelle nella home mica si installano
<NightwishSveiss> eh... presumevo che facesse cd in una cartella con solo i file deb, mea culpa
<checco> errore nell elaborare,,,,,impossibile accedere all archivio mi da cosi.....
<checco> che faccio???
<Aizram> madu santa
<jester-> checco: lo hai fatto gia ierim devi andare col terminale dove c'è il deb
<jester-> checco: se tutte le volte si deve farti la pappina pronta da copiare e incollare non ci siamo
<checco> scusate non pensavo di averlo gia fatto......visto ke sto imparando ora....
<jester-> checco: cosa ti ho fatto fare ieri col terminale per installare il broadcom
<jester-> cd sticazz
<NightwishSveiss> lol
<jester-> na settimana gli si scodella la pappina
<jester-> un po va bene, poi diventa approfittare
<tux> ho problemi col mio lettore creative, posso visualizzarne il contenuto e coiarci delgi mp3 ma poi dal dispositivo non vengono rilevati.... lucid
<zeitgeist> scusate il disturbo, non riesco a togliere wine
<Peace-> zeitgeist: sudo apt-get remove porcheria
<zeitgeist> Peacea: al posto di porcheria scrivo wine?
<Guest96150> ciao mi date l indirizzo dell archivio da dove scaricare direttamente i pacchetti di ubuntu...grazie
<zeitgeist> fatto, ma mi rimane nel panello delle applicazioni
<jacklosqualo> mi date un indirizzo di archivio dei pacchetti originali per ubuntu...dove posso scaricarli dal sito???
<jacklosqualo> grazie mille in anticipo
<filo1234> !repository | jacklosqualo
<ubot-it> jacklosqualo: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<zeitgeist> non riesco a togliere dal pannello di applicazione "wine" come devo fare?
<jacklosqualo> filo 1234 da li non ci arrivo mi serve il direct download
<K99Brain> zeitgeist, hai disinstallato wine?
<zeitgeist> K99Brain: si
<K99Brain> zeitgeist, hai rimosso anche la directory .wine?
<K99Brain> zeitgeist, è nascosta, nella tua home
<jester-> jacklosqualo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  scorri la pagina
<zeitgeist> si rimossa
<jacklosqualo> grazie
<K99Brain> zeitgeist, ok, allora devi rimuovero solo la voce nel menu, giusto?
<zeitgeist> K99Brain, si
<K99Brain> zeitgeist, puoi farlo così: click destro su "applicazioni"
<K99Brain> zeitgeist, scegli "modifica menu"
<K99Brain> zeitgeist, cerca la voce di wine e eliminala
<zeitgeist> K99Brain: fatto, grazie
<K99Brain> di nulla
<tux> ho problemi col mio lettore creative, posso visualizzarne il contenuto e coiarci delgi mp3 ma poi dal dispositivo non vengono rilevati.... lucid
<supertuxxxx> K99Brain, help
<supertuxxxx> ho anche un altro probelma.... se installa un windows riesco a bootare da cd e parte l'installazione ma quando il computer si riavvi per terminarla mi da disk error
<raff0z> scusate ragazzi mi postate la sources.list originale du ubuntu 10.10 che per sbaglio ho cancelllato alcune righe :S   ...  magari su pastebin
<filo1234> !repository | raff0z
<ubot-it> raff0z: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<raff0z> ok grazie !!!! :P
<Sara_> ciao ragazzi una domanda l'"analizzatore di utilizzo del disco" mi porta la capacità totale del file system al 100% tutta la barra rossa è normale???
<Sara_> può essere quasto che mi ha rallentato un po il pc????
<Sara_> mi potete aiutare??
<Sara_> nessuno mi sa dire niente???
<K99Brain> Sara_, da terminale: df
<K99Brain> !paste | Sara_
<ubot-it> Sara_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ceon1> buonasera
<Synaptic> sera
<Synaptic> come faccio a precaricare dei programmi sulla ram?
<Synaptic> tipo firefox... emesene...skype
<Synaptic> cose cosi?
<overdarkm> ciao amici avrei un problemone installando conky mi si blocca tutto stile XP perché ? come levo questo problemone ?
<enzotib> Synaptic: puoi provare il pacchetto preload, ma non è che migliori granché
<enzotib> !info preload
<ubot-it> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (maverick), package size 34 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Synaptic> enzotib,  io utilizzo sostanzialmente 4 programmi
<Synaptic> e vorrei che mi fossero aperti + rapidamente
<rashxt> come si condivide una cartella in rete per farla vedere a un pc windows?
<enzotib> !samba | rashxt
<ubot-it> rashxt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<laghi> ciao
<laghi> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<rashxt> enzotib, non funziona, la guida è per la 8.04
<rashxt> non mi fa accedere, e il bello che l'interfaccia grafica dice che aggiunge i permessi da solo
<Synaptic> una volta installato preload come lo si utilizza?
<enzotib> rashxt: prova questa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<Synaptic> !preload
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'preload'
<enzotib> Synaptic: man preload
<enzotib> Synaptic: comunque credo che faccia tutto da solo, è un servizio che parte al boot
<Synaptic> eh ma se non sa che programmi voglio precaricare
<Synaptic> mica me li precarica tutti
<enzotib> Synaptic: non hai letto la descrizione del pacchetto?
<enzotib> preload monitora le applicazioni lanciate dagli utenti e dall'analisi di questi dati predice quali applicazioni potrebbero eseguire gli utenti e recupera e porta in memoria i relativi binari e le loro dipendenze in modo da velocizzarne l'avvio.
<enzotib> (cit.)
<Synaptic> in poche parole sà cosa uso piu spesso
<Synaptic> e li precarica al prossimo boot
<Synaptic> ..
<Synaptic> no?
<enzotib> non conosco l'algoritmo, ma sembra di capire che impara da quello che usi
<Synaptic> quindi una volta fatto apt-get install preload
<Synaptic> non devo fare altro..
<enzotib> credo proprio di no
<enzotib> Synaptic: ti confesso che l'ho provato una volta, ma non ho notato cambiamenti :(
<Synaptic> ci sono opinioni contrastanti al riguardo
<enzotib> Synaptic: se spegni e accendi spesso il pc, secondo me la cosa migliore è l'ibernazione
<Synaptic> enzotib, beh si diciamo che io il pc lo accendo di pomeriggio e lo spengo la sera prima di andare a dormire..
<Synaptic> ma l'ultima volta che ho ibernato il sistema poi non è piu partito
<enzotib> Synaptic: e se lo accendi una sola volta al giorno, che ti costa aspettare qualche secondo in più che partono le tue applicazioni preferite?
<Synaptic> quindi non l'ho piu fatto
<enzotib> credevo che fossi uno che per lavoro va in giro col pc, spegne e accende, e ha bisogno di essere subito pronto
<Synaptic> nulla... ma è una mania di perfezionamento.. nel senso se possibile si cerca di rendere le cose il piu rapide possibile
<enzotib> ok
<Synaptic> linux è bello anche per questo no? per la sua rapidità
<Synaptic> no, trattasi di un fisso questo
<Synaptic> come portatile ho un macbook pro ma da quello che so lui precarica già in ram... e considerando che ha lo stesso hardware del mio pc fisso, noto che è piu rapido nell'aprire le stesse applicazioni
<Synaptic> entrambi usano un core2duo e 4gb di ram
<OverMe> oh hi
<Droste_> buonasera
<Droste_> a chi posso chiedere un aiuto tecnico?
<filo1234> Droste_: fai la domanda, se qualcuno sa/vuole risponderà
<Droste_> uh grazie
<Droste_> allora, ho installato ubuntu 8.10 sul mio portatile, ma ormai è end life, ho così scaricato il 10.04 e sto cercando di farlo partire da cd, ma non riesco a far andare come boot primario il lettore cd, c'è un modo di farlo da ubuntu=
<filo1234> Droste_: non fa il boot?
<Droste_> no
<Droste_> non lo fa
<Droste_> è un lettore esterno
<Carlin0> ma dal bios te lo fa selezionare ?
<Droste_> si
<Droste_> eppure non parte
<filo1234> Droste_: il tuo pc fa il boot da usb?
<Droste_> no da usb no
<Droste_> è un vecchio portatile
<filo1234> eh il lettore è usb :)
<Droste_> no solo da chiavetta non lo fa
<Droste_> perchè ti spiego
<Droste_> per installare 8.10 me lo ha fatto
<Droste_> percui
<Droste_> me lo deve da rifà
<Droste_> ahahahahhaha
<FloodBotIt1> Droste_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Carlin0> magari il cd è masterizzato male ?
<filo1234> Droste_: allora verifica l'md5 dell'iso e se è corretto rimasterizza a velocità minima
<Droste_> il pc con windows xp lo legge, e da un file di installazione
<Droste_> ti dovrei chiedere la cortesia di spiegarmi come si fa, non sono praticissimo di pc
<filo1234> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Droste_> fatto
<filo1234> corrisponde?
<Droste_> pare che funzioni per bene, la cosa che io chiedevo è... c'è modo di selezionare direttamente da 8.10 l'installazione da cd?
<Droste_> si corrisponde
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> Droste_: allora prova a masterizzare alla minima velocità
<Droste_> l'ho fatto, mi avevano già detto di farlo e lo masterizzato a 18x ci ha messo sei secoli
<Carlin0> a 18 x ??
<Droste_> eh si
<Carlin0> ma sei matto 2 o 4x massimo
<Droste_> addirittura così piano? ora allora lo rifaccio, ma perdona l'ignoranza, che cambia?
<filo1234> Droste_: altrimenti hai un'altra alternativa....provare con la 8.04 e se funzia aggiorni direttamente da 8.04 a 10.04 LTS to LTS
<filo1234> Droste_: usa la velocità più bassa che ti propone
<filo1234> 18 è alta
<Droste_> il fatto è che mi si ripropone lo stesso problema, come faccio a farla installare la 8.04 se non mi fa il boot da cd?
<filo1234> Droste_: be la 8.10 l'ha fatto no?
<Droste_> si infatti, e non capisco perchè la 10.04 non lo fa, e non mi fa fare l'upgrade tra l'altro
<filo1234> perchè i repo sono morti della 8.10
<filo1234> Droste_: e comunque da 8.10 dovresti fare 9.04 9.10 10.04
<filo1234> al contrario da 8.04 è diretto a 10.04
<Droste_> quindi dovrei masterizzarmi la versione 8.04 installarla e poi fare l'upgrade?
<filo1234> Droste_: è un'alternativa
<filo1234> intanto riprova a bassissima velocità con la 10.04
<Droste_> bel macello... si ora riprovo, tutto al più domani, ora però faccio un utlimo tentativo di far partire sto cavolo di boot
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-09
<manara> salve a tutti
<manara> scusate il disturbo ma avrei un problema con ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx, ho installato in netbook emachines m350 series, dopo 10 minuti che il pc è acceso con la batteria si spegne dandomi stato di batteria critica anche se questa è completamente carica. mi chiede pure di continuo la risoluzione dello schermo. grazie
<nikx2> ciao a tutti
<nikx2> ho un problema con chiavetta vodafone, non riesco a vederla come modem, me la apre soloin storage, ho seguito una guida e installato usb_modeswitch ma non funge
<nikx2> sono su netbook con la remix di karmic, ho anche provato a installare ilpacchetto debian piu aggiornato di usb-modeswitch
<nikx2> ho seguito questa guida http://www.google.it/url?q=http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php%3Ftopic%3D415641.0&sa=X&ei=lBZSTeLlI4zKswbJ97znBg&ved=0CBsQrAIoATAA&usg=AFQjCNEJt5Q4qCjzr0wMXuhLa9YofWiEyg
<nikx2> vi sarei infinitamente grato se qualcuno mi aiuta, il netbook e´ di mia sorella e domani parte per la spagna, se non gliela faccio funzionare lei rimane senza connessione... please
<nikx2> aveva anche unáltra chiavetta huawei della wind e funzionava da sola appena collegata, ha problemi con questa della vodafone con lo storage incorporato (anche questa della vodafone e'della huawei)
<nikx2> ma c´e´ qualcuno on line?
<nikx2> ho un problema con chiavetta vodafone, non riesco a vederla come modem, me la apre solo in storage, ho seguito una guida e installato usb_modeswitch ma non funge
<nikx2> configurate le rules nella cartella usb_modeswitch.d, lsusb vede ildispositivo e il codice product e vendor sono nella lista delle rules di modeswitch.come da guida ho disailitato lo storage con: rmmod usb-storage  e poi modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1520, ripetuta tutta la procedura sia con i pacchetti ufficiali (datati) sia con i pacchetti debian piu'aggiornati di moddeswitch...qualche suggerimento?
<nikx2> ho un problema con chiavetta vodafone, non riesco a vederla come modem, me la apre solo in storage, ho seguito una guida e installato usb_modeswitch ma non funziona
<breiskan> ho installato il pacchetto del desktop su ubuntu server ma non si vede niente tutto nero
<breiskan> nessuno online
<breiskan> ho installato il pacchetto del desktop su ubuntu server ma non si vede niente tutto nero
<breiskan> ho installato il pacchetto del desktop su ubuntu server ma non si vede niente tutto nero
<ricky_1966_> kernel!
<ricky_1966_> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<ricky_1966_> scusate, vorrei compilare un modulo (per la digital key di sky) ma mi da errore vuole i sorgenti, dove li prendo per il kernel 2.6.35-25 ?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<romeopapa> salve
<romeopapa> non riesco a puntare cartelle in rete da software tipo freefilesync, o anche thunderbird, come si fa?
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<massimo18> romeopapa: spiega cosa intendi per "puntare"
<romeopapa> ad esempio allegare un file in rete da thnderbird
<romeopapa> o sincronizzare due cartelle, una sull'hdd e l'altra in rete
<massimo18> romeopapa: non uso thunderbird ma immagino ci sia una opzione per gli allegati
<romeopapa> rete, non internete...rete aziendale
<romeopapa> ovvio, ma da gestione risorse non si vede la rete alla quale sono collegato
<massimo18> gestione risorse?
<marcocurla> Aiuto Bll
<OverMe> ?
<massimo18> ?
<marcocurla> Aiuto blutooth AR3011 e Fotocamera AOHAPPY non riconosciute
<glpiana> ola
<marcocurla> Qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<glpiana> marcocurla, per bluetooth e webcam?
<marcocurla> si grazie
<glpiana> marcocurla, per il bluetooth segui questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth?highlight=%28bluetooth%29
<glpiana> marcocurla, installa anche bluez-utils
<glpiana> marcocurla, poi riavvia il sistema o almeno la sessione se no non va
<glpiana> a dopo
<marcocurla> Grazie
<BREISKAN> ho installato il pacchetto del desktop su ubutnu server ma non si vede niente tutto nero per accedere al terminale devo avviarlo in safemode
<BREISKAN> posso disintallare questo pacchetto
<BREISKAN> da terminale
<droste_> buongiorno a tutti
<droste_> qualcuno di voi sa se è possibile fare l'upgrade da ubuntu 8.10 a ubuntu 9.04?
<BREISKAN> come faccio a disintallare un pacchetto da terminale
<Odo> droste_, si certo puoi farlo
<droste_> ma secondo te, devo fare partire il boot da cd o mi basta iinserire il cd nel lettore per fare l'upgrade?
<droste_> perchè mi dice che ubuntu 8.10 è endlife
<Odo> droste_, ascolta ma quando sei con la 8.10 non ti propone l'aggiornamento? dico quando sei collegato ad internet
<droste_> si me lo propone ma tutti i tentativi falliscono, perchè mi hanno detto che i repo sono "morti"
<massimo18> !apt ! BREISKAN
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'apt ! BREISKAN'
<massimo18> ops
<massimo18> !apt | BREISKAN
<ubot-it> BREISKAN: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Odo> ah allora e' finito il supporto, scusa mica ci pensavo
<droste_> percui secondo te lo posso aggiornare da cd?
<Odo> droste_, non penso, ma non ne sono certo
<droste_> perchè ti spiego, io vorrei installare la 10.04, ma non mi fa fare, e non so perchè, il boot da cd, allora mi hanno detto di passare prima a 9.04 e da lì a 10.04
<Odo> droste_, ma da cd, cosa ti dice di preciso?
<droste_> allora, se io inserisco il cd della versione 10.04 mi chiede se voglio fare l'aggiornamento ma poi fallisce
<Odo> droste_, dicendoti endlife?
<droste_> no assolutamente, questo dell'end life me l'hanno detto altri utenti, ma fallisce la ricerca da ogni link che ha nei repo
<massimo18> droste_: normale visto che non ci sono più i repo di quella versione
<droste_> e però la mia domanda è, se non riesco a fare il boot da cd posso però fare l'aggiornamento direttamente da cd come mi avviene con la versione 10.04?
<massimo18> droste_: non so dirtelo non ho mai fatto una cosa simile, non aspetto mai che una versione vada fuori supporto per aggiornare
<droste_> inoltre mi hanno detto di masterizzare a velocità minima...
<Odo> droste_, guarda io sapevo che non si poteva fare da cd, ma non ne sono certo al 100%
<droste_> eh ma io non sapevo fosse fuori supporto, mi sto affacciando ora al mondo di linux e ho trovato una versione vecchia perchè non ero sicurissimo di cosa potesse reggere il mio vecchio portaile
<Odo> droste_, l'alternativa e' il solito backup della home e installi da zero, o se sei piu' audace ti sdoppi la home
<massimo18> droste_: non vorrei sbagliarmi ma ti conviene fare una istallazione pulita e poi portarti i dati che ti interessano
<massimo18> ecco :)
<droste_> allora, visto che vi vedo belli pratici e molto gentili, vi posso chiedere come posso fare?
<BREISKAN> coma faccio a sapere la lista dei pacchetti installati
<OverMe> l'avanzamento da cd lo puoi fare solo col cd alternate
<BREISKAN> ubuntu server
<droste_> quindi basta che scarico una copia alternate?
<OverMe> a me pare strano che non ti faccia fare l'avanzamento anche se la versione non è più supportata, cioè i repo esistono ancora
<OverMe> droste_, ora sei da ubuntu?
<droste_> no sono da un fisso con windows
<droste_> no OverMe i repo non esistono più, sono "morti"
<BREISKAN> ho installato il desktop su ubuntu server ma non sivede niente tutto nero
<OverMe> droste_, io ho una 9.04 e i repo ci sono eccome. non ci sono più aggiornamenti, ma i repo si
<Odo> BREISKAN, io mi domando sempre perche' installare una versione server se poi si vuole usare un desktop
<droste_> no aspetta OverMe, non ci siamo capiti, io adesso ho una versione 8.10 che è endlife, e voglio passare alla 9.04
<BREISKAN> Odo errore
<BREISKAN> che ne sapevo io posso disintrallarlo
<OverMe> droste_, si, anche la 9.04 è endlife
<Odo> BREISKAN, il server e' cosi' linea di cmando, quindi o ci si abitua ad usare lalinea di comando, o in alternativa NIENTE server
<Odo> BREISKAN, allora se hai fatto un errore, armati di santa pazienza e installa una versione desktop
<Odo> BREISKAN, tanto ci perdi solo tempo e non vieni a niente installando e rimuovendo pacchetti, avrai sempre un pastrocchio
<droste_> quindi io a sto punto, come faccio a mettere la versione 10.04 che voglio mettere?
<OverMe> droste_, non ce la fai a venire qui da ubuntu?
<droste_> no perchè sono a studio e il mio pc con ubuntu è a casa
<massimo18> droste_: difficile aiutarti così
<droste_> eh lo so, infatti ero quasi certo che così non si risolveva nulla... tra l'altro sto maledetto portatile ha un cd esterno, e la mia paura èp che non si possa fare il boot (nonostante l'abbia fatto per windows xp ai tempi)
<OverMe> droste_, ma perché dici che col cd del 10.04 non boota?
<droste_> comunque forse riesco a farmelo portare da casa, e magari passo dopo, se ci siete, così se è mi date una mano, intanto davvero grazie e mille per tutto!
<OverMe> ecco
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<newlife> scusate ma come mai non riesco più da ieri ad aggiornare tramite repository?
<jester-> newlife: usando?
<newlife> jester-: gestore aggiornamenti
<newlife> jester-: per la verità non ho provato da riga di comando
<jester-> newlife: apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update e incolla quel che succede nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | newlife
<ubot-it> newlife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<newlife>  jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/564890/ ecco
<glpiana> newlife, hai aggiunto un repository ppa per cosa?
<jester-> newlife: togli quel ppa dai ancora update e poi upgrade
<newlife> glpiana: dite che è quello? jester-?
<glpiana> newlife, certo che è quello, non lo trova e da errore
<newlife> glpiana: jester- ho installato pbuilder
<newlife> :)
<glpiana> newlife, non andava bene quello dei repo?
<jester-> newlife: se dai upgrade aggiorna comunque e pbuilder non ha bisogno di ppa
<newlife> ok jester- glpiana quindi lo tolgo?
<marco_> Ciao a tutti, è il canale italiano di ubuntu questo?
<jester-> newlife: yesss
<glpiana> marco_, yes
<Branko> hi all :D
<marco_> ok, perfetto! ;)
<marco_>  bisogna parlare comunque sia inglese, oppure anche italiano?
<glpiana> marco_, no no, qui si parla italiano
<jester-> marco_: italiano lo capiamo
<newlife> jester-: glpiana :) fatto . ora tutto ok!
<marco_> Bene! Allora posso chiedervi una cosa? è la prima volta che uso xubuntu, e ubuntu in generale,
<marco_> quindi non so dove mettere le mani..
<marco_> -.-
<marco_> sapete per caso
<marco_> cosa devo fare per utilizzare
<glpiana> marco_, esponi il problema che incontri e chi sa ti aiuta a risolverlo
<glpiana> !enter | marco_
<ubot-it> marco_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<marco_> ok, va bene, espongo tutto su un unico post! Grazie gia per l'aiuto!
<marco_> allora, sono su un portatile, e ci ho appena installato xubuntu 10.04, e avrei, cortesemente, bisogno di collegarci uno schermo esterno, perchè lavorare su un 12" è un po' faticoso.. dove devo andare per impostare la visualizzazione su un altro schermo? Grazie
<NightwishSveiss> Ragazzi, per bloccare un server tramite iptables mi basta "sudo iptables -s pincopallo.org -J DROP" o altro?
<jester-> marco_: se avvvi con lo schermo attaccato dovrebbe fare da solo
<marco_> An, quindi non posso fare come su winzoz e cambiare schermo a piacimento?
<jester-> marco_: vuoi passare da uno schermo all'altro?
<marco_> si, dall'integrato del nettop al "fisso"! =)
<jester-> marco_: o solo usare l'esterno
<marco_> solo quello esterno!
<jester-> marco_: prova ad avviare con lo schermo attaccato
<glpiana> marco_, il portatile avrà anche dei tasti funzione dedicati allo switch tra schermo integrato ed esterno
<jester-> marco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=monitor&titlesearch=Titles
<marco_> @glpiana, si li ha, ho provato ad usarli, ma non mi cambiano lo schermo, almeno non su xubuntu, mentre su win7 si! @jester, ok, provo a riavviare, grazie per il link, ora guardo!
<ubottu-it> marco_: Error: "glpiana," is not a valid command.
<marco_> Ok, grazie mille per il link, ora provo a fare tutto! ;)
<marco_> P.s. ultima cosa, come faccio a "quotare" un post in risposta, cioè, come faccio a rispondere ad un utente? cioè, voi quando mi rispondere, avete nel messagio qeusto: marco_: e poi la vostra risposta, il "marco_:" lo scrivete a mano, oppure lo fate in un altro modo?
<jester-> marco_: devi scrivere il nick esatto e per facilitare usa tab
<jester-> !tab | marco_
<ubot-it> marco_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<marco_> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<marco_> jester-,  così?
<jester-> yess
<marco_> che figata! Grazie mille! :)
<marco_> ops, jester-  che figata! Grazie mille! :)
<marco_> glpiana, grazie mille anche a te! buona giornata ad entrambi, e spero di riincontrarvi qui! Ciaooo!
<glpiana> ciao marco_
<MACiniNO> ciao! Sono su un vetusto MAC con PowerPC G5: è in dwn la ISO 10.10; è possibile fare il boot via USB?
<glpiana> MACiniNO, se la tua macchina lo supporta sì
<MACiniNO> la ISO è questa-> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<go^> MACiniNO, certo che è possibile..ma dipende dal tuo pc
<glpiana> MACiniNO, non c'entra la iso, c'entra cosa può fare il tuo computer
<MACiniNO> è la prima volta in vita mia che uso un MAC :p voi nn sapete se MAC OS X 10.4.11 supporta il boot via USB?
<jester-> MACiniNO: alt al boot
<jester-> MACiniNO: dubito che veda la live su usb
<glpiana> MACiniNO, non c'entra il sistema operativo, c'entra la macchina fisica
<MACiniNO> jester-: ok; cosa uso nel MAC OS X 10.4.11 per creare una LiveUSB? Unetbootin?
<MACiniNO> senza che vi rompa qui, allora, esiste una canale in freenode inerente al MAC/Ubuntu? :p
<jester-> MACiniNO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<MACiniNO> ma è x i portatili... O.o vabbè dai, cerchero con google, anche se sarà difficile, dato che di qst mondo nn so 'na cippa! Grazie e tutti cmq! ;)
<NightwishSveiss> un aiutino con iptables? ho bloccato un sito con "sudo iptables -I INPUT -s xx.xx.xx.xx -j DROP && sudo iptables-save" ma al riavvio devo farlo di nuovo, che comando uso per salvare la regola?
<glpiana> !iptables | NightwishSveiss
<ubot-it> NightwishSveiss: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<NightwishSveiss> lo ho già letto ma appunto non dice come salvare le regole impostate, a meno che non sono cecata >.<
<droste_> chi può aiutarmi in un aggiornamento d 8.10 a 9.04?
<glpiana> NightwishSveiss, in fondo trovi link ad altre guide più approfondite
<glpiana> droste_, spiega che problema incontri
<droste_> praticamente, dato che 8.10 è morta voglio passare a una versine più aggiornata, ma quando inserisco il cd (lettore esterno) non mi chiede l'aggiornamento, e non riesco a far partire il boot da cd
<droste_> esiste il modo di settare il boot non da bios ma direttamente da ubuntu prima di riavviare?
<droste_> niente eh?
<jester-> droste_: aggiorna online
<droste_> posso domandarti di spiegarmi come posso farlo?
<fabri> ciao a tutti... ho un problema con virtualbox... non mi espande il disco virtuale oltre i 4 giga in emulazione di xp
<jester-> droste_: e il boot da cd lo fai esclusivamente dal pc
<jester-> !aggiornamento | droste_
<ubot-it> droste_: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<allucinato77> ciao a tutto il canale
<allucinato77> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<allucinato77> bastava dirlo
<OverMe> -.-
<glpiana> -.-
<jester-> -:
<jester-> -.-
<allucinato77> ci sono delle fighe???
<droste_> il problema jester è che io ho una versione 8.10, e da quella non mi fa aggiornare nulla
<OverMe> C C C C C COMBOO
<glpiana> ahahahahahahhahaha
<glpiana> super combo!!!!!!!!!!
<jester-> lol
<OverMe> droste_, sei da ubuntu adesso?
<droste_> si, sono da ubuntu OverMe, ricordi il problema che avevo o è meglio che te lo ripeto?
<jester-> droste_: apri amministrazione/sorgenti software
<droste_> buoni buoni uno alla volta che me perdo
<OverMe> allora vado a prendere da mangiare
<glpiana> pure io
<droste_> ok jester, aperto, ora?
<jester-> droste_: entra nel tab aggiornamenti
<droste_> ok ci sonop
<jester-> droste_: in basso: avanzamenti del rilascio setta Rilasci normali
<droste_> già era settato così, quindi lascio normal releases
<jester-> droste_: apri gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> in amministrazione
<jester-> dovresti avere la notifica
<droste_> mi dice che è disponibile l 9.04
<jester-> ecco
<droste_> faccio upgrade?
<jester-> se vuoi avanzare certo che si
<jester-> non upgrade ma avanza
<droste_> grande lo sta facendo!
<droste_> poi dalla 9.04 posso passare a quello che voglio no? sempre con lo stesso sistema, giusto?
<jester-> droste_: yess
<jester-> droste_: passi al rilascio successivo non a quello che vuoi
<droste_> si si certo
<jester-> serve un step per rilascio, eccetto da lts a lts
<droste_> però con questo sistema posso passare poi a 9.10 e poi fare l'upgrade a 10.04
<jester-> yess
<droste_> jester davvero davvero grazie
<jester-> ;)
<droste_> mi hai davvero aiutato molto
<jester-> normale amministrazione
<droste_> scusami un ultima cosa, come mai ora mi chiede, in fase di avanzamento, di inserire il cd di ubuntu 10.04.1 lts?
<jester-> droste_: apri sempre sorgenti software e disabilita il cd
<droste_> ma se io glielo metto? passa a 10.04.1 tls o continua l'avanzamento per cavoli suoi? giusto epr capire
<jester-> droste_: prende dal cd ma poi dovresti fare un upgrade del sistema altrettanto lungo
<droste_> grat grat... lungo quanto?
<jester-> visto che la distro nel frattempo avrà avuto un giga di aggiornamenti
<jester-> droste_: quindi meglio scaricare gia aggirnato da internet
<droste_> ma è n cosa complessa da fare o fa tutto da solo? ti ripeto, io e il pc non andiamo proprio d'amore e d'accordo
<jester-> droste_: diattiva il cdrom nel tab altro softeare e nella prim finestra e poi rifai che fa tutto da solo
<jester-> software*
<droste_> ok
<droste_> è partito a fa l'avanzamento, poi con calma farò l'upgrade
<jester-> droste_: se aggiornato cosi è gia con gli ultimi aggiornamenti
<marcocurla> Cerco Aiuto il Bluetooth Atheros AR3011 non viene rilevato
<glpiana> marcocurla, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | marcocurla
<ubot-it> marcocurla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> marcocurla, mettici anche l'output di lspci
<K99Brain> malone 598872
<K99Brain> marcocurla, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/598872
<K99Brain> marcocurla, a quanto leggo quel chip purtroppo non è supportato
<K99Brain> neanche in maverick, pare
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 598872 in linux "No support for Atheros AR3011 Bluetooth" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598872
<marcocurla> lo sospettavo che non era supportato
<K99Brain> marcocurla, pare esista una patch, per il modulo bluetooth
<K99Brain> anzi
<K99Brain> per il modulo ath3x
<marcocurla> dove si ppotrebbe trovare?
<K99Brain> marcocurla, http://lwn.net/Articles/363557/
<K99Brain> marcocurla, quella rova va oltre le mie capacità
<K99Brain> non è una semplice patch, mi sa
 * realnot hi guys
<marcocurla> invece cosa mi sai dire sulla Webcam del ACER Aspire ONE HAPPy aanche questa noòn rilevata?
<K99Brain> maledetti acer -.-
<K99Brain> marcocurla, qui dice che va, con cheese, se setti la giusta risoluzione: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022386
<K99Brain> quindi dovrebbe essere riconoscibile
<marcocurla> grazie allora adesso provovciao a presto
<aiutate_utopia> ciao ragazzi sono nelle bratte e voi siete l'unica possibilità di salvezza dei miei dati in ubuntu
<aiutate_utopia> in un hd esterno avevo installato ubuntu e tutto funzionava solo che adesso non va più...
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, spiega cosa intendi per "non va più"
<aiutate_utopia> adesso ho  collegato l hd  esterno dove c'è ubuntu a un altro pc , riconosce  l hd ma nell aprire dice "impossibile montare  <<File System da 197gb>> Dbus error org.gtk.private.remotevolumemonitor.Falited: An operation is already pending
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, prova a ripristinare grub
<glpiana> !grub | aiutate_utopia
<ubot-it> aiutate_utopia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<aiutate_utopia> non so da dove cominciare
<aiutate_utopia> non sono esperto raga
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, parti dalla guida che ti ho indicato
<aiutate_utopia> ok ci provo
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, se hai dei dubbi chiedi pure qui. ti si aiuterà
<aiutate_utopia> si si grazie raga !!!
<aiutate_utopia> domanda devo partire per forza sulla live cd ?...perchè il portatile ha installato ubuntu e vede l hd esterno..
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, no, allora facciamo solo così. apri un terminale
<aiutate_utopia> a ok
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, scrivi: sudo update-grub                    e metti su pastebin quello che esce
<glpiana> !paste | aiutate_utopia
<ubot-it> aiutate_utopia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aiutate_utopia> un secondo perchè sta riavviando
<aiutate_utopia> non posso incollare testo perchè il portatile non si collega ad internet
<aiutate_utopia> userò una chiavetta usb
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, passa tutto su un file di testo tramite penna usb, o meglio attaccagli il cavo e collegati qui con quello
<peppe83> ciao a tutti
<peppe83> è la prima volta che entro qui
<glpiana> !ciao | peppe83
<ubot-it> peppe83: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<peppe83> vorrei un paio di informazioni, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> peppe83, chiedi direttamente
<peppe83> bene
<peppe83> prima cosa vorrei sapere come fare per vedere la lista canali
<peppe83> in secondo luogo, se qualcuno può spiegarmi come si utilizza irc per scaricare i film o la musica
<peppe83> grazie mille
<glpiana> peppe83, allora sei sul canale sbagliato :)
<glpiana> !chat | peppe83
<ubot-it> peppe83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<peppe83> che fortuna...
<pn3um0_> ciao a tutti
<peppe83> ciao pn3um0
<peppe83> glpiana che devo fare allora?
<pn3um0_> qualcuno sa per quante volte il comando ping invia la richiesta all'IP prima di terminare?
<glpiana> peppe83, comunque per i canali clicca su server -> list of channels
<glpiana> peppe83, per l'altra domanda, spiacente ma è illegale
<glpiana> pn3um0_, se non dai opzioni va avanti per sempre
<peppe83> lo so che lo è ma è illegale pure mettere la musica o i film a quei prezzi...
<glpiana> pn3um0_, se vuoi stabilire il numero (esempio 3) ping -c3 www.sito.boh
<pn3um0_> ah ok grazie
<glpiana> peppe83, sì vabbè, ma mica vorrai discutere con me di sta cosa?
<aiutate_utopia> mi fa Generating grub.cfg...  ma non esce niente
<peppe83> non so, sei un polizziotto o lavori per la siae? hehehehe
<glpiana> !chat | peppe83 e due, per cortesia, chiudiamo l'off topic :)
<ubot-it> peppe83 e due, per cortesia, chiudiamo l'off topic :): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, dovrebbe mostrare i kernel dei sistemi che trova
<aiutate_utopia> è un portatile con ubuntu
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, copia tutto quello che hai a temrinale dal comando in poi
<glpiana> !paste | aiutate_utopia
<ubot-it> aiutate_utopia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aiutate_utopia> ma non c'è niente
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, vabbè, lasciamo stare allora
<aiutate_utopia> non esce niente
<frezli> ciao   ho una scheda sat  skystar hd2 pci  mi aiutate a farla funzionare ???
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg           su pastebin
<aiutate_utopia> provo
<aiutate_utopia> dice permesso negato
<glpiana> frezli, apri un temrinale, scrivi lspci    e copia tutto su pastebin che vediamo che scheda è
<glpiana> !paste | frezli
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, chiudi quel terminale e aprine un altro
<aiutate_utopia> provo
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, e scrivi di nuovo sudo update-grub
<frezli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565004/
<aiutate_utopia> bash: /boot/grub/grub.cfg permesso negato
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, ho scritto: cat  /boot/grub/grub.cf
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, ho scritto: cat  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<aiutate_utopia> a ok
<frezli> glpiana  secondo te ho qualche speranza di farla funzionare ?
<glpiana> frezli, arrivo, stavo cercando
<aiutate_utopia> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/565008/
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, ora il disco sub è collegato?
<Gazuya__> ciao ragazzi ho un problema: all'avvio ricevo numerosi errori di file missing ma poi fila tutto liscio O.O
<aiutate_utopia> si l hd esterno è collegato nel portatile ma solitamente l'hd esterno lo usavo nel fisso dove sono ora...
<aiutate_utopia> ora per comunicare con voi sto usando winzoz
<aiutate_utopia> l hd è un maxtor
<glpiana> aiutate_utopia, se non ti colleghi col pc cui è collegato il disco (e da ubuntu, non da windows in quel caso) vedo molto complesso aiutarti
<glpiana> frezli, non so aiutarti e trovo praticamente nulla in rete al riguardo. con cosa l'hai provata sta scheda?
<Gazuya__> glpiana, ma quanti anni sono che sei qui te?
<frezli> con windows va  ma linux mi sa che non esistono driver
<glpiana> Gazuya__, quasi 4 (ma penso che siamo off topic ;)  )
<aiutate_utopia> provo a spostare l hd esterno nel pc fisso dove sono ora ma dovrò riavviare per fare delle prove..
<Gazuya__> glpiana, si è che mi ricordo di te da decadi
<glpiana> frezli, vai su sistema amministrazione visualizzatore file di registro e copia il contenuto di dmesg   su pastebin
<glpiana> :)
<frezli> mi consigliate una scheda sat che si infila e va subito
<Gazuya__> :)
<glpiana> frezli, credo tu possa provare se la scheda va con kaffeine o metv, ma non uso nessuno dei due programmi per cui il mio aiuta da questo lato finisce qui
<glpiana> frezli, se mi mostri il file che ti ho chiesto do un'occhiata
<nicotano> salve
<frezli> ho quel computer spento se lo riaccendo gli do una mazatta perchè mi ha fatto impazzire ..... grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> stacco, ciao a tutti
<Gazuya__> ciao boss
<alnuvola> Tlist
<aiutate-utopia> rieccomi, ecco fdisk -l   > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565024/
<aiutate-utopia> se lo apro mi dice> Unable to mount 197 GB Filesystem   DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, mount | grep sdb1
<aiutate-utopia> grazie enzo non sono esperto
<aiutate-utopia> fatto e ora_
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, ha dato qualche output?
<aiutate-utopia> niente
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, allora: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<aiutate-utopia> cursore sotto che lampeggia ma nulla restituito
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, è tornato il prompt?
<aiutate-utopia> si lampeggia sotto
<aiutate-utopia> sono in live
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, ma puoi scrivere altri comandi, tipo ls?
<aiutate-utopia> non lo so come faccio
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, scrivi ls e premi invio
<aiutate-utopia> fatto ma non ha restituito nulla e il cursore e sceso sotto e lampeggia
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, spegni, stacca il disco e riavvia con la live, vieni qui senza toccare niente
<aiutate-utopia> il disco da staccare intendi di spegnere l hd esterno
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, l'hd esterno come è attaccatto, con usb?
<aiutate-utopia> SI
<enzotib> ecco, allora stacca l'usb oppure spegnilo
<enzotib> se ha l'alimentazione esterna
<aiutate-utopia> si
<aiutate-utopia> ha un pulsante
<aiutate-utopia> riavvio e torno
<flowolf> ciao
<aiutate-utopia> rieccomi, volevo dirti che sul hd esterno avevo installato ubuntu e ogni volta che accendevo l esterno al riavvio partiva ubuntu anzicche winzoz
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, ora non è collegato o acceso, vero?
<aiutate-utopia> spento e sono con livecd
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, accendilo, senza fare altro
<aiutate-utopia> ok
<aiutate-utopia> acceso
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<aiutate-utopia> sceso il cursore ma nulla
<aiutate-utopia> non capisco lo vede anche come icona eppure se provo ad aprirlo mi da errore......ho notato che nel dos ultimamente all avvio avevo una segnalazione su un percorso path del processore saramika quello
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, ok, allora è come è capitato a me, devi fare un fsck della partizione, ma per farlo hai bisogno di una live che non acceda al disco in anticipo
<aiutate-utopia> enzo posso recuperare almeno i file che avevo
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, se funziona quello che ti faccio fare, il disco torna a funzionare perfettamente
<aiutate-utopia> ma i dati non li cancelli
<aiutate-utopia> domanda
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, ce l'hai una pendrive?
<enzotib> non cancelliamo niente
<aiutate-utopia> si ho una pen drive anche se e piena se serve la svuoto
<enzotib> aiutate-utopia, com'è formattata?
<aiutate-utopia> aspetta enzo mi e caduto l hd esterno
<Simoteo> ciao
<aiutate-utopia> e caduto e adesso sembra morto spero sia la scatola rotta altrimenti lo posso buttare.....mi rimane di inserirlo dentro il pc per vedere se funziona
<OverMe> (lol)
<roby> ciao
<breiskan> ho dimenticato di fare rilevare l'indirizzo ip in fase di installazione ubuntu server come faccio ora che non si connette?
<OverMe> torna indietro e fallo
<breiskan> ho già finito di installarlo
<enzotib> breiskan, interfaces?
<OverMe> allora imposta la rete da /etc/network/interfaces
<breiskan> praticamente
<breiskan> ho l'ultima versione ne che sono pratichino
<enzotib> breiskan, non ho capito, non sei pratico?
<breiskan> ecco bravo
<enzotib> breiskan, non vorrei essere cattivo, ma perché mai vai a installare la versione server, se non sei pratico?
<breiskan> ma sai
<breiskan> non si smette mai di imparare
<enzotib> breiskan, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Holden> or, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<breiskan> che lista di pacchetti dhcp mi consigliate
<enzotib> !info dhcp3-client
<ubot-it> dhcp3-client (source: dhcp3): DHCP client. In component main, is important. Version 3.1.3-2ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 249 kB, installed size 672 kB
<enzotib> contiene dhclient
<enzotib> breiskan, ma intendi server?
<Simoteo> Scusate l'edizione server di ubuntu non ha il server X?
<enzotib> Simoteo, no, ma si può installare
<Simoteo> ah ok capisco... grazie =)
<breiskan> non capisco come si editano i file
<breiskan> che riga di comando è
<OverMe> nano nomefile
<OverMe> o sudo nano nomefile    se ti servono i privilegi
<enzotib> (ogni allusione è inintenzionale)
<breiskan> quindi nano  o sudo sono gli editor
<breiskan> esempio nano etc\nomefile
<OverMe> no, nano è l'editor
<OverMe> sudo è l'elevamento a potenza®
<enzotib> argh, cos'ho visto!
<enzotib> un backslash, vade retro!
<enzotib> !sudo | breiskan
<ubot-it> breiskan: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<ErVito> enzotib: susu, suvvia, che se no ti vengono i capelli bianchi!
<enzotib> ciao ErVito
<ErVito> enzotib: hola, todo bien?
<enzotib> yeah
<ErVito> enzotib: veri cull
<Shin3> sto utilizzando la 10.04 quando uscirà la 11.04 si aggiorna diretamente a li o cmq prima mi fa passare per la 10.10?
<pn3um0> no l'aggiornamento è diretto
<Shin3> ok ho ancora del tempo
<Shin3> tnx
<Shin3> :)
<pn3um0> ;D
<Shin3> anchhe perchè mi sa che aspetto verso al versione 11.9 :P
<Shin3> da togliere qualche errore di gioventu
<Shin3> basto gia io
<pn3um0> 11.9? oddio nemmeno esisterà
<Shin3> no dicevo
<Shin3> che aggiorno alla 11.04 poco prima che esca la 11.10
<Shin3> tito a settembre
<Shin3> o agosto
<Shin3> :P
<pn3um0> ah, ma perchè?
<K99Brain> Shin3, dalla 10.04 alla 11.04 dei passare dalla 10.10
<Shin3> ecco te pareva
<Shin3> K99Brain, te gia mi stai su che hai xps16 poi mi dai ste notizie
<pn3um0> k99brain: davvero?
<Shin3> :P
<K99Brain> pn3um0, Shin3, la 11.04 NON è LTS
<Shin3> va beh faccio cd della 11.04
<Shin3> e che è?
<K99Brain> quindi bisogna fare tutti i passaggi
<K99Brain> Shin3, ecco, oppure installi da zero
<K99Brain> !aggiornamento
<ubot-it> Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<K99Brain> !cicli
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<Shin3> oddio K99Brain passa il link sulle possibili appetibili novità della 11.04 al di la della grafica che non è che mi garbi più di tanto
<K99Brain> !natty
<ubot-it> Natty Narwhal è il nome in codice di Ubuntu 11.04, in uscita ad Aprile 2011 | Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1 | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Shin3> K99Brain,
<Shin3> fermatiiiiiiiiii
<Shin3> no c'è mai marzia quando serve
<Shin3> :P
<PaoloRotolo> Scusate, sapreste dirmi come configurare una stampante USB in macchina virtuale?
<K99Brain> -.-
<PaoloRotolo> In pratica installo i driver da cd ma non vede la stampante. Forse perchè non vede le porte USB
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, ecco, che programma usi per virtualizzare?
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, virtualbox
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, ose?
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, no, la versione puel
<PaoloRotolo> credo si chiami così
<PaoloRotolo> scaricata dal sito
<K99Brain> ok
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, è per mio padre che usa Win Xp simulato...
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, non so se va attivato il supporto alle usb, però
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, forse devi installare le guest
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, in pratica ho già installato tutte le guest
<K99Brain> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, già letto tutto, ma non dice niente riguardo alle stampanti
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, allora non ho altre idee
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, in più, per configurare le porte usb dice di modificare alcuni file, ma su ubuntu non ci sono...
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, io sono riuscito a far partire le chiavette su Win con una furbata
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, condividendo la cartella di ubuntu "Media"...
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, ma se le chiavette vanno, allora le usb vano
<K99Brain> ah, no
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, no, perchè nella cartella media non ci sono le stampanti...
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, deve vedere le usb direttamente
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, ho seguito il wiki, ma non trovo i file. Può darsi che il wiki sia vecchio e che i file non ci siano più ora?
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, dato che sono anche nel gruppo doc approfitto ad aggiornarlo, se riesco a farlo partire...
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, o forse hanno cambiato nome o posizione
<roby> PaoloRotolo, ti sei dato i permessi per usare le soluzioni virtual box e riavviato il pc per usare le porte usb ?
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, non lo so
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, non uso virtualbox. io ho vmware
<roby> ok, scusa
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, vmware le gestisce meglio?
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, perchè se no passo a lui...
<PaoloRotolo> roby, si...
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, ecco, come dice roby forse devi aggiungerti al gruppo  vbox o roba simile
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, in pratica il wiki dice di Aprire il file /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, ma il file mountdevsub... non esiste
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, e anche etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh non esiste... Non so dove incollare tutti quei comandi
<roby> PaoloRotolo, tu usi viertual bvox ?
<PaoloRotolo> roby, cosa?
<PaoloRotolo> roby, l'ho scaricato dal sito, credo sia la versione puel
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, in effetti quella pagina si riferisce alla 8.04
<K99Brain> è vecchia
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, forse trovo qualcosa nella documentazione vbox, in inglese
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, al massimo passo a vmware
<K99Brain> PaoloRotolo, vmware non è free
<K99Brain> oddio, il player forse è free
<roby> PaoloRotolo,  usi virtual box della oracle scaricata dal sito della oracle e non monti le usb ?
<K99Brain> ma non so se si possono creare nuove macchine col player da solo
<PaoloRotolo> roby, purtroppo -.-
<PaoloRotolo> roby, tu riesci?
<roby> allora, ti sei dato i permessi, hai riavviato il pc ?
<roby> si
<Shin3> K99Brain, c'è una versione a uso personale di wm ware hypervision o simile
<Shin3> che è gratuita
<PaoloRotolo> roby, io ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione
<PaoloRotolo> roby, sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a $USER ?
<roby> PaoloRotolo, sistema amministrazione utenti e gruppi , in avanzate
<roby> metti il flag
<roby> io ho fatto così e funziona
<PaoloRotolo> roby, ora provo
<roby> PaoloRotolo, poi ho riavviato il pc
<PaoloRotolo> roby, speriamo. Se funziona aggiorno il wiki
<roby> PaoloRotolo, le mie porte funziona bene
<PaoloRotolo> roby, anche le seriali
<PaoloRotolo> ?
<roby> solo usb
<roby> non ho provato le altre, nel portatile non ne ho
<roby> PaoloRotolo, cmq credo basti attivarle dalle impostazione di virtual box
<roby> come le usb
<pn3um0> thumbs up per chi ha scoperto che il nome dell'ultima release di ubuntu significa "suricato anticonformista"
<PaoloRotolo> roby, grande, funziona =D
<roby> ok, sono contento :-)
<roby> ciao, stacco
<roby> saluti a tutti
<gigi8703> ciao ragazzi
<gigi8703> posso farvi una domanda?
<pn3um0> fai pure
<gigi8703> grazie.. ho scaricato la versione 10.10 di ubuntu
<gigi8703> sul mio portatile ho w7
<gigi8703> per provare ubuntu in versione live come devo procedere?
<pn3um0> facile
<pn3um0> allora, tu hai l'immagine .iso di ubuntu
<gigi8703> si non avendo lettore, la carico con daemon tools
<pn3um0> inserisci un disco vuoto nel drive e chiudi la finestra di esecuzione automatica
<pn3um0> ah non hai lettore?
<gigi8703> ho un masterizzatore esterno
<pn3um0> va bene lo stesso
<pn3um0> basta che tu possa fare il boot via bios da quello
<gigi8703> però senza collegarlo sempre, con daemon non è la stessa cosa?
<pn3um0> daemon personalmente non so come funziona
<gigi8703> carico l'immagine iso come se avessi un lettore
<pn3um0> ah capito
<gigi8703> e mi permette di aprirla
<pn3um0> ma per provare ubuntu live devi per forza masterizzarla, spegnere il pc, impostare il bios per l'avvio da cd ed è fatta
<pn3um0> sennò c'è virtualbox, ma non è la stessa cosa
<gigi8703> aaa ok capito, ti ringrazio. Posso farti un'altra domanda?
<breiskan> come faccio le parentisi gtraffe sul terminal
<breiskan> ubuntu server
<pn3um0> breiskan AltGr+Shift+è per parentesi aperta
<pn3um0> gigi: si vai pure
<pn3um0> breiskan: AltGr+Shift++ parentesi chiusa
<gigi8703> se lo installo e tengo sia w7 che ubuntu
<gigi8703> se avessi problemi, con i cd di ripristino di windows potrei tornare indietro ed avere il mio pc con solo w7?
<pn3um0> si ok ma tu volevi provarlo live, comunque il dual-boot è esattamente ciò che ho fatto io
<pn3um0> se avessi problemi con ubuntu basta cancellare la partizione di ubuntu
<pn3um0> se avessi problemi con windows allora si va di ripristino
<gigi8703> questo dopo averlo installato non provato live solamente vero?
<pn3um0> si esatto
<gigi8703> e la cancello sempre dal bios vero?
<pn3um0> no non devi cancellare nulla dal bios
<gigi8703> e infatti scuda
<gigi8703> scusa
<gigi8703> ho detto una fesseria
<pn3um0> :D
<pn3um0> capita...
<gigi8703> lo faccio da w7?
<pn3um0> l'installazione?
<gigi8703> sia l'installazione che la cancellazione di ubuntu
<pn3um0> la cancellazione da un altra live
<pn3um0> l'installazione con la live di ubuntu
<gigi8703> un'altra live cioè mettendo di nuovo il cd e facendo partire il cd?
<pn3um0> quando avvii il cd di ubuntu c'è un menu con la voce "Prova Ubuntu" e la voce "Installa Ubuntu" la prova è la live
<pn3um0> si esatto
<gigi8703> ok grazie se avessi problemi so dove trovarvi :)
<gigi8703> buonaserata
<pn3um0> esatto :D
<pn3um0> anche a te
<bobbybong> ciao
<pn3um0> ciao
<bobbybong> non riesco a fare funzionare la tavoletta grafica su ubuntu ho compilato e installato i driver
<ceon1> buonasera
<go^> Qualcuno può sbannarmi da ubuntu-it-chat? -______-
<a7x> go^ ora vedo
<go^> a7x, puoi sbannare anche Mascalzone_it ?
<a7x> non sono op, ho detto che vedo nel senso che cerco di contattare qualcuno :P
<go^> grazie a7x :)
<Brady> ragazzi in kubuntu come posso formattare una chiavetta usb??
<marcosalentino> !list
<ErVito> kakkaparted? isn't there?
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<go^> Brady, ce l'hai gparted? non usando kubuntu non so
<a7x> ho pingato i presenti, go^, se qualcuno c'è ti sbanna
<Brady> go^: no non c'è l'ho
<go^> Brady, apt-get install gparted
<go^> Brady, con gparted è facile;)
<seawolf> go^ installa partitionmanager
<seawolf> Gestore delle partizioni di KDE
<go^> lol
<seawolf> ho sbagliato nick era per Brady :)
<a7x> fatto go^ sbannati entrambi
<Brady> seawolf:  grazie ora provo prima gparted poi vedo il tuo
<Brady> go^: gparted non va in kde :)
<go^> Brady, ok
<alexx2614> salvea tutti
<alexx2614> vorrei chiedervi un favore come posso mettere ubuntu da usb attualmente ho win 7
<seawolf> si che va,però devi installare molte cose per gnome
<Panaclerio_> non mi si apre un link su internet tipo http://www.sitoblabla/cataloghipdf/01.pdf#search=01.00324
<go^> Brady, sicuramente va ma ti porti dietro un pò di gnome...meglio partitionmanager per kde;)
<Brady> alexx2614:  uso unetboot tin per installare ubuntu su usb :)
<pn3um0> alexx: è facile
<alexx2614> grazie 1000
<Brady> go^: si infatti ho installato l'altro,puro kde!!!
<pn3um0> durante l'installazione cambi la posizione del bootloader durante il partizionamento
<maxmeridio> sera a tutti
<alexx2614> un altra cosa io avevo ubuntu pero avevo disponibili 4 gb perchè
<maxmeridio> fyle system radice ho poco spazio dopo aggiornamento 10.04 come faccio per spostare file ?
<pn3um0> alexx: perchè ubuntu è un sistema operativo, ed essendo ciò è un programma complesso e quindi pesante
<pn3um0> max: spostarli dove?
<alexx2614> quindi non ci posso fare niente per aumentarlo ??
<Peace-> alexx2614: cosa devi aumentare?
<pn3um0> alexx: devi avere semplicemente una chiavetta più grande xD
<alexx2614> i GB di ubuntu perchè me de da massimo 4
<Peace-> alexx2614: spiega un po meglio
<alexx2614> certo ho anche 30 GB di hard disk pero
<Peace-> hai installato ubuntu su cosa?
<maxmeridio> pn3um0, non so da qualche parte...rimangono solo 207 mb
<alexx2614> in pratica ho a disposizione massimo 4 gb di memoria su ubuntu
<alexx2614> win 7
<maxmeridio> possibile...ho 9.5 gb
<Peace-> alexx2614: non ho capito ubuntu o win7
<pn3um0> alexx: allora aspetta tu hai un hard disk con 30 gb di spazio e una chiavetta con 4 gb?
<Peace-> :S
<alexx2614> nonono
<alexx2614> aspettate allora io quando metto ubuntu e lo installo mi dici che ho 4 giga di hard disk
<Peace-> alexx2614: hai ubuntu ?
<pn3um0> max: prendi un hard disk esterno, costano poco e ti danno molto spazio
<alexx2614> ora no
<alexx2614> lo avevo
<Peace-> alexx2614: mio dio...
<Peace-> alexx2614: insomma se devi modificare lepartizioni
<Peace-> basta avere un cd di ubuntu
<Peace-> avvviare il programma gparted
<Peace-> quello partizoiona come vuoi il tuo hardisk
<alexx2614> il bello è che ho il lettore cd rotto :D
<Peace-> alexx2614: e allora usa unetbootin
<Peace-> per creare una usb live
<alexx2614> sisi l'ho scaricato
<pn3um0> alexx: ma tu hai già installato ubuntu?
<alexx2614> no
<maxmeridio> ma sul file system radice ho questo problema
<Peace-> alexx2614: e allora usando quello puoi ripartizionare il tuo disco fisso
<Peace-> alexx2614: basta avviare gedit
<Peace-> ...
<alexx2614> ok grazie 1000
<Peace-> alexx2614: naltra volta per piacere loquisci con il cervello e spiega bene
<alexx2614> -.-"
<Peace-> alexx2614: ah beh... è solo un consiglio se spieghi male avrai risposte approssimative
<Peace-> e ci metti una vita a risolvere
<leopesto> epic fail
<iron> ciao a tutti
<leopesto> |gonzo|, http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/7062110/1/acer%20m-budget?h=b31a70
<pn3um0> ciao iron
<marcocurla> Buona sera 2 Quesiti per aiutarmi
<pn3um0> marco: vai
<marcocurla> ho un ACER Aspire ONE HAPPY
<marcocurla> 1 non vede il Lettorino di MMC
<IronWolf> qualcuno mi può togliere un dubbio?
<IronWolf> come s' installa ubuntu da rete?
<leopesto> |gonzo|, mo provo veloce la live di lubuntu.... domani guardo la durata della batteria.... (spero in un 3 ore con wifi).. :S
<pn3um0> ironwolf: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<IronWolf> grazie
<pn3um0> prego
<IronWolf> quindi ho bisogno di un pc che mi faccia da server?
<pn3um0> si ma penso basti un pc normale
<IronWolf> ma collegati tramite cavo rete, giusto?
<pn3um0> sorry non lo so :C, ma scusa, non sarebbe più semplice fare l'installazione normale?
<IronWolf> si, ma il mio problema è che ho un portatile in cui si è rotto il lettore cd
<IronWolf> e in + non fà il boot da usb
<pn3um0> ah capisco
<IronWolf> infatti sto cercando metodi alternativi di installazione di linux
<pn3um0> ma tu hai già ubuntu e lo vuoi aggiornare o lo vuoi installare partendo da un altro OS?
<IronWolf> no ha windows xp
<pn3um0> ah, bel problema
<IronWolf> eh sisi
<marcocurla> non c'è nessuno che mi può dare una mano?
<IronWolf> unica cosa che è presente il lettore di floppy
<pn3um0> marco: mi dispiace ho cercato ma non ho trovato soluzioni
<pn3um0> iron: niente boot da usb giusto?
<IronWolf> nada
<pn3um0> hai un portatile o un desktop?
<IronWolf> il notebook è un pò vecchiotto
<pn3um0> ah ok netbook
<pn3um0> le vie sono due:
<pn3um0> 1 aspetti che esca ubuntu 11.04 (non manca molto credo) e intanto ti fai riparare il drive
<go^> IronWolf, ha il floppy hai detto?
<IronWolf> si
<go^> ok
<pn3um0> 2 ti compri/fai prestare un drive esterno... ah no scusa niente boot da usb
<go^> www.plop.at
<go^> nono
<FloodBotIt1> go^: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<go^> IronWolf,  usa il programma Plop, è un boot manager (www.plop.at) lo copi sul floppy seguendo le istruzioni (è facile), lo inserisci all'avvio e inserisci anche la chiavetta e ti fa scegliere da cosa bootare (anche dalla chiavetta usb nonostante il tuo bios non lo permetta).
<marcocurla> 2 Quesito uso GNOME/ingranditore ma quando ingrandisco lo schermo con i tasti Win+Rotellina il Puntatore si Rinpicciolisce notevolmente
<IronWolf> mi sembra accettabile
<IronWolf> si proverò Plop
<pn3um0>  in alternativa, con le stesse funzioni, c'è GAG
<go^> è facile facile:)
<IronWolf> grazie per il consiglio
<IronWolf> GAG e cos' è, ha le stesse funzioni di Plop?
<pecorade> IronWolf, hai un floppy?
<IronWolf> si
<pecorade> ricordo che tempo fa mi sono ritrovato nella tua stessa situazione con il note di un amico
<go^> con plop risolvi;)
<pecorade> ricordo di aver installato grub tramite floppy ed aver impostato il boot da usb li come voce
<pecorade> il pc in questione caricava slax :D
<go^> così è un pò più complicato pecorade ;)
<go^> riavvio :P
<IronWolf> ma inseguito il boot viene fatto sempre da floppy?
<IronWolf> intendo a fine installazione
<pn3um0> iron: no, ubuntu verrà installato sul tuo disco fisso quindi sullo stesso disco di xp e si avvierà come xp cioè senza bootmanager particolari
<pn3um0> a parte grub che è preinstallato nel sistema
<IronWolf> ok adesso ho le idee + chiare
<IronWolf> vi ringrazio a tutti, ciao alla prox
<Carlin0> 'sera ...
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<Gigirock> ciao a tutti
<Gigirock> che dite ?
<vplug> salve a tutti
<vplug> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con una scheda wifi rtl8187b?
<vplug> ho ripetute disconnessioni
<vplug> e dopo faccio fatica a far riconnettere la stessa
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-10
<Carlin0> notte a tutti
<eddx> ragà ma il comando "rm -f/*" cosa fa???
<enzotib> giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<droste_> buongiorno, chi può aiutarmi a risolvere un òproblema riguardante l'audio?
<breiskan> buongiornissimo a tutti configurazione ubuntu server terminata ma domanda
<breiskan> mi da fail lo starting del dhcp3
<breiskan> come mai
<Odo> Giorno
<breiskan> Odo
<Odo> breiskan,
<breiskan> ho finito si configurare il server ma mi da fail il dhcp
<breiskan> dhcp3
<OverMe> oh hi
<Odo> breiskan, ,ma tu lo cuoi un ip o lo devi dare?
<Odo> vuoi
<breiskan> lo devo fare
<breiskan> pratricamente deve essere un server dhcp
<breiskan> Odo
<Odo> breiskan, spetta
<glpiana> ola
<pitzalone> buongiorno a tutti. voglio un consiglio computer lento con ubuntu 8.10 su acer aspire con celeron. dite che faccio una cazzata mettermi ubuntu remix? mi serve solo per usare openoffice.
<monello-> giorno a tutti
<jester-> pitzalone: provare per credere
<jester-> monello-: se hai qualcosa da chiedere fallo in canale che il pvt non è gradito
<monello-> si si scusami
<monello-> volevo chiedere a chi rivolgermi per chiedere delucidazioni
<Steeler> perchè a volte il pannello dell'orario ecc si mette in disordine e si deve riavviare il pc per averlo in ordine ??
<monello-> in merito a come partizionare un dedicato linux appena preso
<jester-> monello-: a tutto il canale
<monello-> sono assai ignorante de linux
<jester-> monello-: dipende da te, per es se vuoi tutto su una partizione o se vui la home e altro separato
<monello-> creare una partizione dentro la home ..dato che la home ci sta gia
<massimo18> ?
<jester-> monello-: se sei alla prime armi con linux, a mio parere, meglio mettere tutto in una partizione
<monello-> e si
<monello-> dentro devo metere le shell
<monello-> ripeto scusatemi per l'ignoranza
<pitzalone> jester-: come posso fare un backup per salvarmi le impostazioni varie?
<jester-> monello-: dentro alla home non crei niente, è l'hd che devi partizionare d cinseguenza prima di installare
<jester-> pitzalone: ti salvi la home
<jester-> monello-: hai gia il sistema installato?
<monello-> si si
<monello-> linux debian
<jester-> monello-: quindi che ti serve
<monello-> crearmi una partizione con una login e una pass
<pitzalone> jester-: mi rimangono salvati anche i  tasti di selezione rapida?
<monello-> diversa dal root
<jester-> monello-: per debian dovresti chiedere in #debina-it
<monello-> ok
<monello-> grazie mille
<jester-> pitzalone: li ci sono tutte le impostazioni utente, poi abbi cura di creare un user con lo stesso nick o fa casino con i permessi
<pitzalone> jester-: ti faccio sapere!
<jester-> pitzalone: potresti usare grsynk
<pitzalone> jester-: grysink?
<jester-> ti fa una copia incrementale della home dove vuoi tu e poi lo installi sul nuovo sistema e ripristini
<jester-> pitzalone: grsync
<Steeler> jester-, anche le impostazioni di KDELIVe con tutti i nuovi codec istallati si salvarebbero  salvando la cartella HOME ??
<jester-> Steeler: i codec dei browser si gli altri no
<Steeler> jester-, volevo dire KDENLIVE
<jester-> Steeler: si
<Steeler> jester-, ma che sarebbero i codec del browser?
<jester-> avrai una cartella in .kde
<jester-> Steeler: ma per sicurezza meglio che chiedi a peace- per roba kde
<Steeler> jester-, :)
<checco> ciao
<pitzalone> jester-: se copio la home, mi rimangono salvate tutte le mail?
<jester-> pitzalone: yesss
<Steeler> jester-, mi sa che hai ragione, basta salvarsi la cartella .KDE.
<jester-> ogni appliazione crea una cartella nascosta nella home
<checco> mi serve una dritta..finalmente riesco a connettermi con la chiavetta tim .......ho installato wvdial....gnomme-pp...pero ...riesco a connettermi solo dando il comando sudo wvdial ..dal terminale....cosa mi consigliate fare????
<jester-> checco: con il dila cosi funza
<Steeler> checco, potresti creare un lanciatore .sh nel pannello con quel comando.
<jester-> dial*
<checco> aspe non ho mai provato non sono pratico di programmi di ubuntu...se non ci riesco .....mi aiuti te grazie mille..?????
<checco> seleziono aplicacazione nel terminale giusto???
<attempt> si
<attempt> a comando lo metti pari pari quello che dai nel terminale.
<attempt> dagli il nome. l'icona la puoi cambiare.
<checco> GRAZIE ATTEMPT.......FINALMENTE RIESCO A USARE LA CHIAVETTTA....CRIBBIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<attempt> ma non usare quelle di sistema
<checco> cioe quelle di sistema???
<attempt> se cambi icona al lanciatore usa un'icona scaricata da te o una di un programma non usato da te.
<checco> aaa ok...
<simone> salve a tutti
<il-dark-italy> Domanda, La installazioni di linux, sono compatibili con Ubuntu?
<checco> attempt....il lanciatore funziona perfettamente...ho notato una cosa...il terminale che mi si apre al comando......rimane aperto.....immagino non ci sia possibilita...oltre il minimizza.....giusto una curiosita...perke se io chiudo il terminale giustamente si blocca il comando---
<A|\|DR34> la installazioni è plurale o singolare
 * A|\|DR34 Giorno
<attempt> rimane aperto.
<attempt> lo puoi ridimensionare.
<jester-> l' installazione-->singolare le installazioni-->plurale
<il-dark-italy> tipo se dovessi cercare su internet un driver o un programma per Ubuntu vanno bene anche quelli di linux?
<massimo18> ?
<A|\|DR34> lol
<attempt> solo da repo ubuntu e' meglio.
<checco> lol
<jester-> il-dark-italy: pure ubuntu è un sistema linux
<attempt> prima di installare un driver hardware preso dal sito del produttore pensaci bene.
<il-dark-italy> Si lo so.. quindi sono compatibili? giusto?
<massimo18> -.-
<checco> un grazie meraviglioso a tutti gli operatori del canale ,,che con le loro nozioni...approfondimenti.....aiuti....e assistenza tecnica....eseguono un lavoro spettacolare..grazie
<jester-> il-dark-italy: prima guada che quello che ti serve sta nei repo, poi installi roba esterna
<il-dark-italy> repo cosa intendi scusa?
<il-dark-italy> aggiungi\rimuovi?
<he> ls
<he> ciao
<jester-> il-dark-italy: software center o mglio ancora gestore pacchetti sunaptic
<jester-> synaptic
<he> ragazzi una curiosita ma come cambio il colore della scritta della shell mi danoia alla vista quella combinazione di base nera e bianca
<il-dark-italy> ok da li cosa posso cercare?
<massimo18> !repository | il-dark-italy
<ubot-it> il-dark-italy: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<jester-> il-dark-italy: quello che ti serve, o metti driver a capocchia
<glpiana> he, parli del terminale?
<simone> salve a tutti scusatemi ma per istallare pacchetti .bin come si fa?
<jester-> simone: brutta roba i .bin comunque ./file.bin
<jester-> simone: che devi installare da bin
<glpiana> simone, se proprio devi, ma solo se proprio devi: rendi eseguibile il file e poi ci clicchi sopra due volte, oppure da terminale entri nella directory in cui st ail bin e dai ./comando.bin
<simone> devo istallare Google Earth
<glpiana> simone, non ti serve il bin
<simone> solo che con un bin non mi ci sono mai trovato prima
<jester-> simone: aggiungi i repo medibuntu e installa da repo
<glpiana> simone, 1 secondo e ti spiego
<simone> ok gpiana
<jester-> !medibuntu | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<jester-> simone: e abilita pure i partners
<he> per il colore della shell?
<massimo18> he: vai in modifica profilo scheda colori
<glpiana> simone, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<he> non si puo da shell
<glpiana> simone, quando ha finito dimmelo
<jester-> he: menu modifica/impostazioni profilo
<he> accedo ssh
<massimo18> -.-
<massimo18> he: sarebbe meglio formulare delle domande precise senza far perdere tempo
<jester-> he: quando esci con la tipa chiamaci che ti facciamo la dimostrazione pratica di dove cercare
<simone> glpiana, ho trovato il pacchetto autoinstallante anche sul Software centre
<glpiana> simone, che pacchetto?
<simone> ma non avevo capito se era un pacchetto di plugin o proprio il programma
<simone> glpiana, basta che da Software centre o da Synaptic scrivi google earth
<glpiana> simone, se non hai i medibuntu attivi trovi googleearth-package, che non è googleearth, ma serve per ottenerlo
<he> hai ragione allora da shell come modifico i colore bianco delle scritte della shell stessa?
<glpiana> simone, comunque se vai per la tua strada fai pure :)
<massimo18> he: cosa intendi per shell: il terminale?
<simone> glpiana, nono infatti non capivo scusami non ho idea di cosa sia mediabuntu :)
<he> si scusa terminale
<jester-> <jester-> he: menu modifica/impostazioni profilo
<glpiana> simone, non perdiamoci allora. hai dato il comando che ti ho detto?
<simone> glpiana, sto facendo dammi 1 secondo :) grazie!
<glpiana> simone, ok
<massimo18> he: ti è stato detto tre volte
<glpiana> massimo18, magari sa scrivere e non sa leggere
<simone> glpiana, ok ci siamo sta estraendo e configurando... fatto
<massimo18> bho
<glpiana> simone, ora scrivi: make-googleearth-package
<glpiana> simone, quando finisce ti darà un errore, copiami l'ultima riga
<he> magari non so leggere ma non lo vedo
<glpiana> he, che cosa non vedi? le preferenze del terminale?
<simone> glpiana, ok... eccola: Unrecognized Google Earth version (use --force to build anyway)    (questa???)
<glpiana> yes esatto
<he> da terminale non ho desktop
<he> :P
<glpiana> simone, scrivi make-googleearth-package --force
<glpiana> simone, così dovrebbe andare, dimmi quando temrina
<he> va beh lasciamo stare è una cretinata ci sono persone con problemi piu seri del camboiare colore
<glpiana> *termina
<glpiana> simone, ma quindi parli di tty, non di terminale
<simone> glpiana, ci sono un sacco di: dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: Can't extract name and version from library name `libge_net.so'
<glpiana> scusa simone
<glpiana> he, quindi parli di tty
<glpiana> simone, normale
<glpiana> simone, lascialo finire, anche se ci saranno tanti avvisi.
<simone> glpiana, sarà fatto :)
<simone> glpiana, andata
<glpiana> simone, ti dovrebbe dire che ha creato un pacchetto .deb
<simone> glpiana, si esatto: You can now install the package with e.g. sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<simone> glpiana, eseguo?
<glpiana> simone, sì
<glpiana> simone, il ome è lungo, inizia a scriverlo e poi premi tab che lo autocompleta
<glpiana> *nome
<simone> glpiana, tosto! non la sapevo sta cosa... mi sono sempre ricopiato tt a mano... immagino non funzioni per tutto però :)
<simone> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> simone, ma per molto, per file comandi e parecchie opzioni
<glpiana> simone, ora dovresti averlo nel menu, sotto internet
<glpiana> se non c'è immagino apparirà al successivo ingresso
<simone> glpiana, da terminale sono handicappato mannaccia... so fare pochissimo
<glpiana> simone, col tempo si impara :=
<glpiana> :)
<simone> glpiana, cel'ho cel'ho
<simone> glpiana, ho avviato ma non accade nulla... magari con il riavvio?
<glpiana> simone, no, mancano librerie. di nuovo nel temrinale scrivi: googleearth
<glpiana> simone, usciranno delle scritte, copiale su  pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simone> glpiana, non avevo mai usato pastebin immagino che crei un file che poi tu ti andari a vedere... ma non credo sia necessario... l'unica riga che ho ricevuto è la seguente: /usr/bin/googleearth: 14: /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: not found
<glpiana> simone, ma il comando dpkg -i pappappero.deb che output aveva dato?
<simone> glpiana, ti copio le ultime righe con pastebin
<glpiana> simone, sì
<K99Brain> simone, copia tutto quanto, è meglio
<K99Brain> non solo le ultime righe
<simone> glpiana, ma devo iscrivermi a pastebin? :S
<simone> glpiana,K99Brain, ecco qua: Elaborazione dei trigger per desktop-file-utils...
<simone> Elaborazione dei trigger per python-gmenu...
<simone> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.it_IT.utf8.cache...
<simone> Elaborazione dei trigger per python-support...
<glpiana> simone, ma no
<FloodBotIt2> simone: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> simone, non copiare qui
<glpiana> !paste | simone leggi le istruzioni
<ubot-it> simone leggi le istruzioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simone> glpiana,K99Brain, scusate :P
<simone> glpiana,K99Brain, ci sono? http://paste.ubuntu.com/565308/
<glpiana> simone, apri un nuovo terminale e digita: googleearth
<mlazzari2> ola
<glpiana> ola mlazzari2
<mlazzari2> glpiana,  ;)
<simone> glpiana, /usr/bin/googleearth: 14: /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: not found
<glpiana> simone, cazzolina. allora digita: dpkg -L googleearth           e metti la lista su pastebin
<simone> glpiana, se ti dicessi che non bastano le righe? nel senso che la prima riga è gia lista e non ci sono i comandi che ho dato prima :)
<simone> glpiana, va bene lo stesso?
<glpiana> simone, sì per ora vediamo così
<simone> glpiana, che jella nera :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/565309/
<glpiana> simone, no, così non va bene. digita: locate googleearth-bin
<simone> glpiana, cmq dovrei essere riuscito ad aumentare il numero di righe precedenti a 1500
<simone> glpiana, nessuna riposta
<glpiana> simone, qualcosa è andato storto. pazienta un attimo che sto provando con la versione attuale (cazzu l'ho installato deu sere fa sul mio portatile -.-)
<simone> glpiana, ho sempre qlks che non va su sto pc :)
<glpiana> simone, comunque se non va facciamo tramite medibuntu. aspetta ancora un poco
<simone> glpiana, no problem
<glpiana> simone, inatnto dai un: sudo updatedb
<glpiana> simone, e poi quando finisce, di nuovo dai: locate googleearth-bin
<simone> glpiana, ho dato il comando e la password ma non ha dato risposte cmq... ora do il secondo comando
<Steeler> come siete bravi
<simone> glpiana, ok credo che sia il risultato sperato :) :
<simone> /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin
<glpiana> simone, intanto ti dico che sto incontrando gli stessi errori
<simone> glpiana, me ne compiaccio :)
<K99Brain> sadico :D
<glpiana> cazzarola è incredibile, il file c'è e dice che non esiste
<simone> glpiana, pensavo fosse una cosa più semplice... non lo faccio più! XD
<glpiana> simone, pure io lo pensavo -.-
<glpiana> simone, digita: sudo apt-get remove --purge googleearth
<glpiana> simone, poi segui jester- che ti fa mettere medibuntu
<simone> glpiana, ripieghiamo su medibuntu quindi...
<glpiana> simone, già, intanto noi dietro le quinte ci ragioniamo su
<simone> glpiana, effettivamente mi servivano anche i codec, non riesco a vedere il DVD di Ritorno al futuro ne con VLC ne con il riproduttore normale qui su Ubuntu
<glpiana> !proprietari | simone
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'proprietari'
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | simone
<ubot-it> simone: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<simone> glpiana, dice che il comando jester- non è stato trovato... il comando non è completo?
<simone> glpiana, quanta robba Santantò! :)
<glpiana> simone, il comando jester- ?
<glpiana> ma LOL
<jester-> simone: vai qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<simone> glpiana, hahahah sto sflippato! XD
<simone> jester-, mi ha fregato quella "-" XD
<jester-> simone: copia e incolla nel terminale tutto quello che c'è nella prima box grigia
<jester-> simone: tutto assieme devi copiare nè
<simone> jester-, grazie caro eseguo
<simone> jester-, eseguito
<jester-> simone: ha fatto anche update?
<simone> jester-, stavo per anticiparti su quello ma ho voluto aspettare il tuo vialibera... non si sa mai :)
<simone> jester-, ti riferisci al terzo box giusto?
<jester-> simone: sudo apt-get install googleearth
<jester-> simone: basta il primo di box o fai casino
<simone> jester-, sto scaricando
<jester-> ok
<simone> jester-, fatto
<jester-> simone: guarda nel menu internet
<simone> jester-, oh! operativo finalmente
<simone> grazie mille!
<simone> glpiana, grazie anche a te per il tempo che c'hai perso :P
<glpiana> simone, :)
<nicotano> buongiorno
<fabio_cc> buongiorno nicotano
<nicotano> ciao fabio_cc
<il-dark-italy> Vorrei installare xen come si fa?
<glpiana> !xen | il-dark-italy prova a leggere qui
<ubot-it> il-dark-italy prova a leggere qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Xen
<BREISKAN> Odo
<BREISKAN> problema ubuntu server dhcp fail
<BREISKAN> chi mi aiuta
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | BREISKAN
<ubot-it> BREISKAN: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<BREISKAN> chscusate
<BREISKAN> scusate
<fabio_cc> BREISKAN, esponi in modo chiaro il tuo problema e se qualcuno saprà aiutarti, lo farà
<BREISKAN> ho configurato il file di configurazione del dhcp su ubuntu server all'avvio mi dica stopping dhcp server fail starting fail check syslog for diagnostic
<BREISKAN> s
<jester-> BREISKAN: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dhcp?highlight=%28dhcp%29
<OverMe> tutti carini oggi
<fabio_cc> -.-
<attemptD> :D
<AndreaAmott> Salve a tutti, tra poco reinstallerò vista sul mio portatile sul quale ho anche ubuntu in dual boot. Se installo un os windows dopo aver installato ubuntu o altra distro, il grub magicamente sparisce non permettendomi più di scegliere tra windows o linux. Per evitare sto problema l'ultima volta che ho fatto un'azione simile ho reinstallato direttamente ubuntu, ma stavolta non vorrei proprio reinstallare il tutto dopo aver "ottimizzato" il sistema p
<glpiana> AndreaAmott, è normale che grub sparisca perchè il master boot record viene sovrascritto
<glpiana> AndreaAmott, si rimedia seguendo la guida per il rispristino
<glpiana> !grub | AndreaAmott
<ubot-it> AndreaAmott: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<AndreaAmott> perfetto, grazie mille :)
<Nordestwolf> qualcuno saprebbe come si può fare a montare un file .GHO (symantec ghost) sotto Linux per poi accedere ai files interni??
<enzotib> Nordestwolf, file nomefile cosa dice?
<Nordestwolf> adesso provo
<Nordestwolf> devo prima copiarlo sulla macchina linux, adesso è su un pc windows
<enzotib> Nordestwolf, da qualcosa che leggo in giro, credo che non si possa fare niente
<Nordestwolf> c'è un sw "ghost expuino non ho trovato nullalorer" ma è per windows, ho provato anch'io a cercare ma per il ping
<Nordestwolf> c'è un sw "ghost explorer" ma è per windows, ho provato anch'io a cercare ma per il pinguino non ho trovato nulla   (maledetto touchpad)
<glpiana> Nordestwolf, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8060
<Nordestwolf> grazie gipiana, purtroppo è instabile, mi si freeza appena passo il file
<glpiana> acc
<glpiana> Nordestwolf, prova comunque il comando che ti ha dato enzotib per vedere che ti po di file effettivamente è
<glpiana> Nordestwolf, non credo sia il caso in questione, ma spesso basta cambiare desinenza al file per avere accesso
<Nordestwolf> okk provo stasera,  adesso devo andare a sbloccare un notebook
<Nordestwolf> grazie a tutti, a risentirci
<nicotano> salve
<gandalf88bis> buon giorno a tutti
<gandalf88bis> vorrei installare mysql 5.5 su ubuntu 10.04 ma nei repository c'è solo la versione 5.1.X
<gandalf88bis> qualcuno sa come fare?
<gandalf88bis> (non posso cancellare 5.1.x perchè ho diversi DB che sto usando e non li voglio perdere e fare il backup di tutti non mi passa più)
<gandalf88bis> nessuno mi sa rispondere?
<enzotib> gandalf88bis, 5.5 non è nemmeno in natty
<gandalf88bis> e che vuol dire?
<gandalf88bis> è uscito l'update e i miglioramenti prestazionali sono notevoli. va installato
<massimo18> -.-
<enzotib> gandalf88bis, ma per installare cose che non sono nei repo devi trovarti your own way
<enzotib> cioè te lo scarichi dal sito di mysql e te lo compili
<gandalf88bis> certo, dove posso trovare il source code o un .deb?
<gandalf88bis> e poi, posso installarlo senza
<gandalf88bis> disinstallare la versione precedente?
<massimo18> gandalf88bis: credo che sul sito ci siano tutte le info che vuoi
<enzotib> http://www.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.5.html
<enzotib> azz, forse è già compilato
<gandalf88bis> ok, vi ringrazio
<checco> ciao..volevo installare Avant Window Navigator non trovo soluzione.....
<Holden> !awn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/AvantWindowNavigator
<enzotib> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubot-it> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 250 kB, installed size 880 kB
<shaky> ciao a tutti
<shaky> mi servirebbe sapere come creare un pannello con ubuntu
<K99Brain> shaky, click destro su un pannello esistente > aggiungi pannello
<K99Brain> scusa
<K99Brain> nuovo pannello
<K99Brain> non aggiungi ma nuovo
<shaky> grazie
<nicotano> buonasera
<pn3um0> sera
<saytek> buonasera a tutti
<damaskinos> mi connetto con ubuntu senza problemi e senza installare nulla
<damaskinos> riprovo e questa volta non mi chiede neppure il pin
<damaskinos> cosa devo fare ?
<damaskinos> prima per farla funzionare non facendo altro che inserirla
<damaskinos> oggi collego la penna mi kiede il pin lo inserisco ma non succede niente la penna non lampeggia e non da segni di vita
<saytek> buonasera damaskinos
<pn3um0> buonasera sayetk
<roxxxxx> oj ko sem izklopu dhcp na amisovem routerju ni vec delaw net
<pn3um0> damaskinos: ad occhio sembra causato dalla mancanza di segnale dovuta ad una probabile manutenzione della rete HDSPA (giusto?) del tuo provider
<saytek> damaskinos ma la penn è riconosciuta come dispositivo?
<pn3um0> roxxxxx: sorry we only speak italian here
<roxxxxx> scusate
<pn3um0> roxxxxxx: WTF?
<saytek> ragazzi posso chiedervi un consiglio?... vorrei installare una distro linux per gestire il firewall ipcop chiedo un vostro consiglio ubuntu o kubuntu? cosa mi consigliate?
<K99Brain> saytek, se deve fare solo da firewall, è indifferente
<K99Brain> saytek, anzi, se sei abbastanza pratico, potresti pure pensare alla versione server, che non ha per niente l'interfaccia grafica
<pn3um0> saytek: 32 o 64 bit?
<snap> rega' una cosa al volo proprio mi servirebbe
<pn3um0> snap: si?
<snap> vi ricordate quando stavo provando ad installare ubuntu server ok mi servirebbe un informazione
<snap> sulla configurazione delle partizioni c'e' una voce che si chiama "flag avviabile" attivo o non attivo a cosa serve?
<nicotano> snap nei sistemi windows per il boot
<pn3um0> saytek: ma ipcop non è già di per sè una distro scusa?
<snap> cioe' io ho creato 2 partizioni uno / e l' altro swap che senso avrebbe mettere entrambi flag avviabile attivo?
<Holden> snap, in pratica se installi grub quell'opzione non ha importanza
<nicotano> snap serve per windows
<snap> eHolden infatti questo volevo sapere io gia' ho grub su un altro sistema operativo quindi se installo ubuntu server inserisco o no questo flag non cambia nulla
<snap> nicotano ma allora hanno messo questo flag?
<snap> nicotano ma allora perche' hanno messo questo flag?
<saytek> si scusate, stavo configurando ipcop.. pn3umo io vorrei gestire la rete lan con un server linux per gestire ipcop poi lan e asservita con win come aula di informatica mi chiedevo e meglio ubuntu oppuere kubuntu?
<primo> ho bisogno di aiuto... prima esperienza con linux... qualcuno è disponibile?
<snap> saytec cos'e' ipcop
<jester-> !qualcuno | primo
<ubot-it> primo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nicotano> snap, se devi usare un bootloader non linux serve il flag
<jester-> saytek: intendi fare un server?
<saytek> snap ipcop e una distro linux proxy/firewall
<snap> a quindi diciamo che serve solo se installo il bootloader su ubuntu server, ma se gia' e' installato non mi serve a nulla
<primo> ok, ho collegato una stampante epson 810.... ma non so come configurarla,  sul sito di epson sembra non ci siano driver per linux
<snap> nicotano: a quindi diciamo che serve solo se installo il bootloader su ubuntu server, ma se gia' e' installato non mi serve a nulla
<jester-> primo: se la accendi non la installa?
<primo> no... non la vede
<saytek> jester si per gestire ipcop.. dal momento che questa distro non a bisogno di monitor e tastiera
<jester-> primo: in amministrazione/stampa>aggiungi non c'è in lista epson?
<nicotano> snap, se hìgià una partizione è flaggata boot lasciala tanto a grub non nuoce
<snap> ok
<jester-> primo: è una printer usb o wifi
<primo> cerco.... e poi rispondo
<jester-> primo: è una printer usb o wifi
<nicotano> jester-, sembra una wifi  qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1388230
<primo> ok grazie risolto!!!
<primo> è wifi
<primo> trovata cercando nellqa rete
<primo>  G R A Z I E
<jester-> è di rete ma se no lo dite............
<saytek> uuuuufff!!... mi sono incasinato con ipcop so che il forum non è quello adatto!... ma qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano conoscendo la distro?
<saytek> mi correggo .. il canale irc non e quello adatto... ma o fatto un macello ... scu
<saytek> sate
<jester-> saytek: se lè ipcop
<solea> ciao a tutti! Sono su ubuntu ed ho un problema nell'utilizzo della vpn (pptp). Cercando in rete ho scoperto che è dovuto ad un problema tra pptp app e il keyring. Ora vi chiedo, com'è possibile disattivare il keyring di gnome? Non riesco a capire dove vengono salvate le pwd e come fare a dirgli di non salvarmele.
<snap> ma perche' sto ubuntu server e' cosi maledetto, io gli do le partizioni, poi lui che fa' quando gli vado a dire di scrivere le modifiche del disco mi chiede conferma elencandomi le partizioni da modificare e cosa mi trovo anche le partizioni dell' altro disco allora dico annulla. Ma perche' ha questa gestione malfunzionante delle partizioni?
<jester-> snap: sei tu che fai qualche casino mi sa
<snap> nono
<snap> io partizione solo un disco che e' completamente vuoto
<jester-> snap: per non saper ne leggere ne scrivere usa una kive desktop e preparale con gprted che vedi cosa fai
<snap> ok metto / e swap lui mi va a prendere anche le partizioni dell' altro disco
<jester-> una live*
<jester-> snap: il che presuppone che devi fare da manuale e dirgli quele è la /
<jester-> quale*
<snap> ubuntu server non ha live
<jester-> la swap la prende per i cassi suoi
<saytek> jester ipcop e una distro linux proxy/firewall... va posizionata tra router e lan.... di solito serve per gestire lan del tipo aule di informatica
<snap> jester: l' ho fatto da manuale
<jester-> saytek: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat a remix_tj
<jester-> snap: e dopo create le partizioni che hai fatto
<jester-> snap: devi andare su quella destinata a / e andare im modifica, usare ext4 montare / formattare
<saytek> ti ringrazio jester chiedo sul canale suggerito ... ciao
<saytek> #ubuntu-it-chat a remix_tj
<saytek> noo.. ho sbagliato
<saytek> scusate
<jester-> saytek:  /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<saytek> grazie jester.. :)
<snap> jester: dopo aver creato le partizioni gli ho detto scrivi le modifiche sul disco, il sistema mi ha chiesto la conferma elencandomi tutte le partizioni da modificare, ma ho notato che erano presenti anche quelle dell' altro disco
<jester-> snap: scaricati la live desktop e fai con quella il partizionamento
<jester-> o rischi di segarti tutto
<snap> jester: ecco cosa mi dice che in pratica lui cerca di formattarmi la swap dell' altro disco
<snap> potrebbe creare problemi
<snap> prende oltre alle due partizioni create anche la swap dell' altro disco
<snap> jester-: ecco cosa mi dice che in pratica lui cerca di formattarmi la swap dell' altro disco
<snap> oltre che le partizioni create al momento
<jester-> snap: infatti la swap ne usa una sola, va bene cosi
<snap> OK REGA' POi vi dico come andra' a finire
<kokito> buonasera, ho una domanda ostica per voi
<kokito> esiste un modod per monitorare cosa faccia un eseguibile con il terminale ad esempio?
<Peace-> kokito: quale eseguibile?
<Peace-> tipo cosa
<kokito> gnome-keybinding-properties
<Peace-> e tu vorresti monitorare che comandi da ?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> non saprei forse --debug
<Peace-> cmq non so io uso kde
<kokito> devo capitre che comando utilizza per alzare il volume...non usa amixer perchè è l'ìunicpo che allo stesso tempo riesce ad alzare il volume ad entrambe le schede audio
<Peace-> mah forse dbus
<Peace-> di solito utilizzano dbus.porcheria
<kokito> no perchè se lo eseguo mi fa vedere la schermata con le scorciatoie da tastiera
<Peace-> *forse*
<kokito> e come si fa?
<Peace-> non saprei ti ribadisco io uso kubuntu
<Peace-> le finezze di ubuntu non le conosco
<kokito> grazie, aspetto di vedere se qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosa di più
<Peace-> kokito: chiedi a K99Brain forse lo sa
<kokito> @ K99Brain mi  ha detto peace che forse tu puoi rispondere al mio quesito :)
<ubottu-it> kokito: Error: "K99Brain" is not a valid command.
<kokito> K99Brain mi  ha detto peace che forse tu puoi rispondere al mio quesito :)
<K99Brain> kokito, quesisci
<kokito> K99Brain: allora, devo capire che comando utilizza gnome-keybinding-proprieties per alzare il volume...non usa amixer perchè è l'unicpo che allo stesso tempo riesce ad alzare il volume ad entrambe le schede audio
<kokito> K99Brain: e quindi volevo sapere se c'era un modo per monitorarlo
<kokito> K99Brain: tipo vedere cosa fa
<K99Brain> monitorare un pragramma?
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> con gdb, ma è roba da programmatori qual io non sono
<K99Brain> kokito, spetta che provo a cercare info
<kokito> K99Brain: scusa l'ignoranza ma è possibile che essendo a sorgenti aperte non ci sia scritto da nessuna parte cosa fa?
<kokito> K99Brain: grazie mille!
<K99Brain> kokito, si ma spulciarsi i sorgenti te lo fai te. io adesso non mi ci metto li a leggere righe su righe di codice per capire quale libreria/comando/programma usa quella applet per alzare il volume
<K99Brain> kokito, ma a che ti serve, poi?
<pitzalone> jester-: ti ricordi il mio caso? volevo provare a mettere ubuntu remix e passare le impostazioni del vecchio ubuntu. ho installato ubuntu remix, ma quando vado ad incollare la home..... non mi da la possibilità di incollare.
<jester-> pitzalone: usando grsync?
<pitzalone> no.... solo copia e incolla
<jester-> pitzalone: non è necessario incollare tutta la home basta che prendi le cartelle nascoste della applicazioni
<jester-> pitzalone: prova con grsync
<jester-> pitzalone: rinomina la attuale prima
<pitzalone> jester-: cioè?
<snap> rega' mi sono bloccato, ad un certo punto lui mi da una schermata nera, dove mi ci sono 4 voci: installed packages
<snap> not installed packages
<snap> virtual packages
<jester-> pitzalone: hai savato al /moe/tuouser? come catella?
<snap> tasks
<jester-> /home/tuouser*
<K99Brain> kokito, allora
<pitzalone> jester-: si
<K99Brain> kokito, provo sta strada
<snap> rega' mi sono bloccato, ad un certo punto lui mi da una schermata nera, dove mi ci sono 4 voci: installed packages - not installed packages - virtual packages - tasks
<kokito> K99Brain: si si e le spulcio io,
<snap> ma non so come gestirla
<K99Brain> kokito, gnome-keybinding-properties a quanto pare fa parte del pacchetto gnome-control-center
<jester-> pitzalone: user sstesso nome dell'user del pc da cui hai salvato?
<kokito> K99Brain: vorrei impostare una scorciatoia per un altra scheda audio che con amixer non riesco  acontrollare, è piena di canali, un bordello
<pitzalone> si
<pitzalone> u
<pitzalone> jester-: uguale
<jester-> pitzalone: e avevi sslavato con grsync?
<kokito> K99Brain: vorrei impostare una scorciatoia per un altra scheda audio che con amixer non riesco  acontrollare, è piena di canali, un bordello
<jester-> pitzalone: è comunque sufficiente che visulizzi i files nscosti e ti copi le cartelle che ti interessano
<kokito> K99Brain: scusa ho sbagliato, volevo chiederti, dove li trovi i sorgenti?
<K99Brain> kokito, gnome-control-center dipende da gnome-settings-daemon che dipende da libpulse0
<K99Brain> kokito, secondo me il tutto è legato a pulse
<pitzalone> jester-: ok. qualche trucchetto per connettersi wifi senza fare aggiornamenti?
<K99Brain> in qualche modo
<jester-> pitzalone: cioè?
<kokito> K99Brain: ok, quindi dovrei cercare in libpulse0?
<K99Brain> kokito, i sorgenti di gnome-control-center (di cui gnome-keybinding-properties fa parte) li scarichi con apt-src se non sbaglio
<pitzalone> jester-: non mi fa connettere ne cono on pennina vodafone, ne con wifi
<K99Brain> apt-src è da installar
<OverMe> apt-get source nomepacchetto (anche)
<K99Brain> kokito, comunque secondo me il comando che cerchi è qualcosa legato a pulse
<jester-> pitzalone: lspci | grep -i network che risponde
<kokito> e dove me li scarica?
<kokito> scusate ma sono una capra totale in informatica
<K99Brain> kokito, oppure in alternativa è possibile che vada a toccare direttamente qualche parametro ad esempio in qualche file in /proc/asound
<K99Brain> roba del genere
<Simoteo> Buona sera
<snap> jester-: mi sono bloccato, ad un certo punto lui mi da una schermata nera, dove mi ci sono 4 voci: installed packages - not installed packages - virtual packages - tasks
<K99Brain> kokito, comunque sia, se vuoi una risporta alla tua domanda senza dananrti sui sorgenti, devi chiedere a qualcuno che ha lavorato allo sviluppo
<K99Brain> kokito, un -dev insomma
<jester-> snap: installando?
<snap> si
<jester-> snap: sono richieste?
<kokito> azz....la cosa in effetti si sta facendo impegnativa!
<kokito> :D su launchpad?
<snap> non si capisce ho 4 voci: installed packages - not installed packages - virtual packages - tasks eppoi sopra c'e' Menu, Undo, Action, ma non viene indicato come richiamarli
<snap> non si capisce ho 4 voci: installed packages - not installed packages - virtual packages - tasks eppoi sopra c'e' Menu, Undo, Action ..... ecc ecc, ma non viene indicato come richiamarli
<K99Brain> kokito, si, cerca chi ha sviluppato o mantiene quel pacchetto e chiedi
<pitzalone> jester-: è un altro computer.... è un casino copiarlo
<jester-> pitzalone: ok è broadcom o altro
<pitzalone> jester-: si
<pitzalone> jester-: broadcom
<jester-> pitzalone: attacca il file e abilita il driver
<pitzalone> jester-: non ti capisco...!
<kokito> grazie mille ! mi hai dato ottime idee....alla priossima!|
<snap> jester-: non si capisce ho 4 voci: installed packages - not installed packages - virtual packages - tasks eppoi sopra c'e' Menu, Undo, Action ..... ecc ecc, ma non viene indicato come richiamarli
<snap> jester-: qualche idea??
<jester-> snap: prova a scegliere installed packages
<snap> jester-: mi dice che sono tutti installati
<snap> se vado su not installed, vedo che ci sono tutti trattini
<jester-> snap: non so il perhè della richieta ma prova le altre due
<snap> solo che non so gestirli non c'e' un menu per usare tasti
<jester-> snap: ma l'installazione è finita?
<snap> no
<snap> non e' finita
<jester-> snap: non dice il perchè della riciesta?
<snap> non lo dice
<jester-> snap: non ho ami installato un server
<jester-> mai*
<jester-> snap: control c ?
<snap> jester: ho trovato qualcosa di simile immagine 61.3 http://a2.pluto.it/a279.htm
<snap> e 61.4
<snap> diciamo che e' la stessa cosa che mi appare identica tranne qualche voce in piu che inserisce nella pagina che ti ho dato tipo upgradeable packager - obsolete io non li ho
<jester-> snap: sa di configurazione apt, sei connesso a internet?
<snap> jester-: si e' connesso ad internet
<snap> jester-: comunque e' una cosa molto complicato
<jester-> snap: non ti so dire
<snap> jester-: sono uscito da tutto e ho capito come si chiamava quella schermata
<snap> e cioe' aptitude
<snap> perche' mi ha detto vuoi uscire da aptitude io yes e ha continuato con l' installazione a dopo ora vado a cena
<snap> a dopo
<snap> sciaaooo
<snap> e grazie di tutto
<marcocurla> Ciao a tutti c'è una maniera per far riconoscere il Lettorino di MMC?
<Peace-> marcocurla: che lettore è usb?
<Peace-> marcocurla: dico come lo attacchi al pc?
<tull> se ho un hard disk che dve essere visibile a linux ed a windows, meglio formattarlo in ntfs oppure in tx3?
<tull> ext3
<Peace-> tull: mah esiste ext3 per winzoz
<Peace-> nel senso che riesce a leggerlo
<tull> meglio formattarlo in ntfs ed usare su linux il driver ntfs-3g, oppure formattarlo in ext2/3 ed usare il driver ext2ifs per windows?
<marcocurla> è integrato nel Netbook
<tull> ed è meglio formattarlo in ntfs da windows o da linux?
<Peace-> tull: io farei ntfs
<Peace-> che linux se lo macina bene
<Peace-> tull: fai da winzoz se è ntfs
<Peace-> che ti frega
<tull> Peace-, lo formatto da windows o da linux?
<Peace-> cmq anche su linux dovrebbe venire bene
<Peace-> ntfs
<Peace-> il fatto è che io non ho mai usato ntfs
<Peace-> stato 6 mesi con tutti e due vista e linux
<Peace-> dopo devastato vista
<Peace-> piallato per sermpre
<Peace-> fine
<Peace-> riposa in pace
<FloodBotIt2> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> marcocurla: lspci | grep -i mmc
<tull> Peace-, in questo hard disk esterno che ora è con l'ext3, ho 17 GB di dati non visibili
<Peace-> tull: come no visibili ?
<tull> nelle proprietà ci sono 17 GB usati, ma non ci sono files nel disco
<marcocurla> cosa significa
<Peace-> tull: sei sicuro...?
<Peace-> ovviamente saranno nascosti
<tull> Peace-, sembra
<Peace-> tull: l'hd è tuo ?
<tull> si
<Peace-> tull: non sai come si visualizzano i file nascosti ?
<alexx2614> salve a tutti vorrei chiedervi un favore come faccio a cancellare windows 7 e installare ubuntu con una pennetta usb ?????
<tull> c'è una cartella .Trash-0
<Peace-> tull: e allora sara' il cestino
<tull> alexx2614, su un notebook?
<Peace-> tull: cmq dai se sei sicuro di aver salvato tutti i documenti pialla la partizione
<alexx2614> si
<Peace-> tull: sperando che tu sappia bene come fare
<tull> Peace-, non sono sicuro
<Peace-> senza fare casino
<tull> alexx2614,  se il notebook è in garanzia, potresti invalidarla
<alexx2614> no
<alexx2614> come posso fare allora ?
<tull> Peace-, per formattare c'è il programma gestione dischi
<Peace-> tull: dunque hai ubuntu o kubuntu ?
<Peace-> alexx2614: cerca unetbootin
<alexx2614> fatto
<alexx2614> poi
<tull> Peace-, ubuntu
<alexx2614> cello
<Peace-> alexx2614: usalo...
<alexx2614> epoi
<alexx2614> kome si fa non lo mai usato
<tull> Peace-, si chiama gestore dischi
<alexx2614> quel "programma"
<Peace-> alexx2614: eh qui mica stiamo a dare la pappa ai poppanti eh
<alexx2614> cioè aspetta come faccio a fare partire
<Peace-> alexx2614: cerca un attimo su google
<alexx2614> e allora vattene a fankiulo
<Peace-> alexx2614: occhio alle parole
<alexx2614> -.-"
<alexx2614> questo èuna chat per kiedere aiuto
<alexx2614> e allora ke voi
<Peace-> alexx2614: se leggi il topic ti accorgerai che ci sono delle regole da seguire
<Peace-> alexx2614: tra queste no parolacce..
<go^> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<alexx2614> se vbb
<tull> alexx2614, mica siamo pagati per aiutarti
<Peace-> alexx2614: no no se vabbe
<alexx2614> e alora zitto
<go^> alexx2614, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb segui questa guida o.O
<Peace-> alexx2614: guarda che tra un po chiamo i vigilantes
<alexx2614> e ke me fanno i vigilantessssssssSsSsSssss ahhaha
<Peace-> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<Peace-> xD
<Innerina> Ho problemi con la connessione e non riesco a capire da cosa dipenda...
<Innerina> sto scroccando ai vicini, e funziona, ma la mia connessione cade dopo un pò...
<Peace-> Innerina: mm
<Innerina> credo sia un problema di hosts
<Innerina> e non so come funziona qua a differenza di Windows
<Peace-> Innerina: spiega meglio
<Peace-> connessione tramite?
<Peace-> wifi ?
<Innerina> ya
<Peace-> ovviamente si perche lo scrocco
<Peace-> Innerina: scheda wifi ?
<Peace-> interna usb?
<Innerina> no no, adesso sto scroccando dai vicini e funziona tutto regolarmente, è con la mia che ho problemi e non riesco a riconnettermi perché cade dopo un pò
<Innerina> la scheda è interna, ho un portatile
<Peace-> Innerina: ok senti ...
<Peace-> Innerina: iwconfig
<Peace-> Innerina: in terminale
<Peace-> !paste | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Innerina> praticamente mi cadono sia i messenger sia il browser e su Windows di solito è imputabile al file hosts sputtanato
<Peace-> mm
<Innerina> qua non so da cosa dipenda
<Peace-> Innerina: io vorrei vedere la frequenza di lavoro della wifi ...
<Peace-> Innerina: cosi tanto per curiosita
<Innerina> se funziona con una connessione a scrocco dovrebbe funzionare anche con la mia, ecco... credo che forse il problema sta nel modem boh
<Peace-> benche probabilmente non è il problema
<Peace-> Innerina: eh ma dipende dal canale che è impostato sul tuo router
<Peace-> il canale = frequenza
<Peace-> non tutte le frequenze vanno bene almeno mi risulta cosi
<Innerina> ah ecco cmq come faccio a sapere la frequenza di lavoro della mia wifi?
<Peace-> Innerina: se avessi letto
<Peace-> Innerina:  iwconfig
<Innerina> ah scusa...
<Innerina> ora lo faccio, grazie
<Peace-> intando vediamo che device hai
<Peace-> Innerina: cmq il file hosts
<Peace-> Innerina: si trova cosi
<Peace-> locate hosts | grep etc
<Peace-> che dovrebbe dare
<Peace->  /etc/hosts
<Peace-> per vedere il contenuto velocemente
<Peace-> cat /etc/hosts
<Innerina> Peace-: rieccomi
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565515/
<Innerina> cmq è strano perché finora ha sempre funzionato egregiamente...
<Guest88641> vorrei sapere se esiste un'aplicazzione apposta per facebook
<Guest88641> ?
<Guest88641> per favore programma per facebook ubuntu
<Guest88641> ?
<Peace-> Innerina: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Innerina> mmm ma devo sconnettermi per stare sulla mia connessione o va bene se la faccio da quella a scrocco?
<Innerina> dico dare il comando
<Peace-> Innerina: va bene cosi
<Peace-> come stai ora
<Innerina> ok
<Peace-> Guest88641: boh ci sara'
<Peace-> Guest88641: anzi sicuro c'è
<Peace-> xD
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565516/
<Giovanni_95> ﻿qualche bella applicazione per facebook?
<Peace-> Innerina: come si chiama la tua rete?
<Innerina> Io sto dalla dlink che è l'unica senza pass
<Innerina> mentre la mia dovrebbe essere la wlan_ap
<Peace->  Innerina ecco
<Peace-> Innerina: la dlink lavora sul canale 6
<Peace-> Innerina: mentre la wlan_ap
<Peace-> sul canale 1
<Peace-> rpova un po a settare il canale su 6
<Peace-> giusto per vedere se cambia la situazione
<Peace-> non dovrebbe ssere questo il problema
<Peace-> Innerina: come detto prima
<Peace-> Innerina: cat /etc/hosts
<Peace-> Innerina: pe vedere se per caso è l hosts io non sono a conoscenza di questo problema hosts
<Innerina> Il bello è che dlink pur avendo tacche bassissime di ricezione (a volte mi è lentissima logicamente) la ricevo quasi sempre perfettamente funzionante...
<Innerina> ok grazie, era quello che volevo sapere prima ^^
<Peace-> Innerina: da terminale
<Peace-> Innerina: locate hosts ...
<Peace-> Innerina: di solito per filtrare si usa
<Innerina> non so se il contenuto è come quello windows, ma in quel caso risolverei facilmente!
<Peace-> locate hosts | grep etc
<Innerina> ma come faccio a settare sul canale sei la wlan ap?
<Peace-> Innerina: io entro nel mio router
<Peace-> 192.168.0.1  sul browser
<Peace-> entro li
<Peace-> metto password e nome utente
<Peace-> e cambio il canale
<Innerina> mh ok...
<marcocurla> scusate se insisto Acer Aspire ONE HAPPY (Ubunti non mi riconosce il Lettore di SD/MMC) si puo fare qualcosa?
<enzotib> marcocurla: Ubunti ?
<enzotib> marcocurla: ma ci ha messo dentro una scheda?
<marcocurla> certo
<enzotib> marcocurla: hai guardato il log in /var/log/messages
<marcocurla> no
<Synaptic> buona sera
<Synaptic> vorrei porvi una domanda... quando accendo il mio computer, è possibile visualizzare tutte le operazioni di boot in maniera testuale e non con lo splash-screen (o omonimo) ?
<jester-> Synaptic: togli quiet splash da /etc/defualt/grub e ci metti ro
<Synaptic> "ro" ?
<jester-> poi dai grub-update
<jester-> si ro
<Synaptic> ok
<Synaptic> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Synaptic> in: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ro"
<Synaptic> ok?
<jester-> si quella riga
<Synaptic> ok grazie....
<jester-> salva e dai sudo update-grub
<Synaptic> ne guadagnerà anche sotto l'aspetto della rapidità di boot?
<jester-> un po si
<Synaptic> un programma per rippare dvd ? possibilmente che funzioni bene...
<jester-> è Peace- l'expert
<Synaptic> ok
<seawolf> Synaptic ogmrip
<Synaptic> seawolf,  è buono?
<seawolf> certo
<K99Brain> Synaptic, oppure k9copy oppure tovid
<K99Brain> ma non li ho mai provati
<K99Brain> e non so come si comportano in presenza di protezioni
<seawolf> k9copy va spesso in crash e lascia file enormi in giro
<seawolf> con  ogmrip puoi anche importare una dir con file vob,oltre che le iso
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565536/ Da cosa può dipendere?
<Peace-> Synaptic: k9copy
<il-dark-italy> sono passato da ubuntu 8.4 al 10 lts gira male la cpu e sempre all  percento ce qualche modo per diminuirla?
<Synaptic> Peace-,  dici k9copy? meglio?
<Peace-> Synaptic: mah... potresti pure usare mencoder...
<Peace-> Synaptic: se tu install k9copy
<Peace-> Synaptic: e vai nei settings in pratica ci sono le stirngeh di comando del dvd
<Peace-> basta fare un copia e incolla interminale
<Peace-> altrimenti mi dici che cosa vuoi rippare te la scrivo io a manina la stringhetta
<Peace-> tanto mi sono fatto l interfaccina
<Synaptic> Peace-,  a me serve un programma semplice e funzionale per copiare i dvd sul mio pc
<Synaptic> e poi tirarli su youtube
<Peace-> Synaptic: mmm
<Peace-> guarda se capisci bene come funziona mencoder
<il-dark-italy> ono passato da ubuntu 8.4 al 10 lts gira male la cpu e sempre all  percento ce qualche modo per diminuirla? x favore
<Peace-> o trovi la stringa su internet Synaptic diventa una bestia
<Peace-> funzina molto bene
<Peace-> e soprattutto succhia poche risorse
<pn3um0> il dark-italy: a che percentuale è scusa?
<il-dark-italy> 99
<il-dark-italy> e sempre al massimo
<Peace-> Synaptic: un esempio http://cli-apps.org/content/show.php/undvd?content=64833
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565536/ Da cosa può dipendere?
<Peace-> Synaptic: la cosa migliore cmq è provare...
<Peace-> Synaptic: per dirti un programma molto valido per il ripping potrebbe essere anche k3b
<Peace-> ti faccio vedere
<Synaptic> mhh
<snap> jester-: ultima cosina mi servirebbe
<Peace-> Synaptic: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/02/10/plasma-desktopeu1514.jpg
<Synaptic> visto
<seawolf> Peace- hai degli aggiornamenti :)
<snap> jester': dovrei installare l'interfaccia grafica ho provato con apt-get install ubuntu-desktop oppure come mi suggerisce quando faccio startx (apt-get install xinit) ma in entrambi i casi dice che non trova i pacchetti, come potrei fare
<Peace-> seawolf: è natty xD i driver intel ho paura perche ho xedgers attivo
<seawolf> Peace- io in k3b non ho la possibilità di rippare,che hai installato in più ?
<seawolf> k3b Versione 2.0.1
<Peace-> seawolf: ma sei fuori ? rippa  a tutto spiano qui
<Peace-> XD
<Peace-> gli audio li ho sempre fatti con quello
<snap> dovrei installare l'interfaccia grafica ho provato con apt-get install ubuntu-desktop oppure come mi suggerisce quando faccio startx (apt-get install xinit) ma in entrambi i casi dice che non trova i pacchetti, come potrei fare
<Peace-> con tanto di titoli scaricati dal serverino
<seawolf> per quello ho messo ogmrip,che a dire il vero è ottimo ma non in qt
<Peace-> seawolf: mah per i video io rippavo con mencoder
<Peace-> seawolf: a parte che sono secoli che non rippo piu
<Synaptic> Peace-, io uso gnome... posso usare k3b?
<Synaptic> e cmq funzionerà bene?
<Peace-> Synaptic: mah si dovrebbe
<Peace-> seawolf: http://cli-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=64833&file1=64833-1.png&file2=64833-2.png&file3=64833-3.png&name=undvd
<Peace-> cmq non l ho testato io faccio a manina :)
<snap> da ubuntu server dovrei installare l'interfaccia grafica, ma startx mi va in errore, allora ho provato con "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" oppure come suggerito quando mi va in errore con startx "apt-get install xinit" ma in entrambi i casi dice che non trova i pacchetti, come potrei fare
<seawolf> Synaptic per gnome metti ogmrip
<snap> sea e' per me?
<Peace-> seawolf: ma in more actions non hai rip ?
<seawolf> ma snap hai messo xserver ?
<snap> no mi parte solo testuale
<snap> cioe messo xserver
<snap> non si starta con startx
<snap> ??
<Peace-> snap: sfido ti manchera' meta roba
<Peace-> xD
<seawolf> Peace- no
<Peace-> seawolf: ubuntu ?
<seawolf> kubuntu 10.10 kde 4.6
<snap> come starto l' interfaccia grafica??
<seawolf> vedo che mi manca libkcddb4 Peace-
<seawolf> cioè è installato ma k3b dice che non riesce a trovare il modulo
<Simoteo> Salve. Vorrei chiedervi se è normale che su Ubuntu I video in flash vadano a scatti a differenza di Windows
<Peace-> seawolf: mmm si è piallato qualche cosa allora
<Peace-> seawolf: installazione di kde malata
<seawolf> provo a cancellare la conf e dir di k3b ?
<Peace-> seawolf: controlla se ti manca roba con questo http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<Peace-> Simoteo: è possibile
<Peace-> Simoteo: ti faccio un esempio
<Peace-> Simoteo: io i video hq cioè 1280 800 li vedevo ascatti
<Peace-> Simoteo: su kubuntu 10.04
<Peace-> Simoteo: sulla versione successiva no...
<Peace-> Simoteo: motivo ? driver video obsoleti
<Simoteo> Peace-: ma usando I driver proprietari?
 * Peace- usa una versione in develop di kubuntu 11.04 e vede molto bene i video hq fluidi con vlc
<Simoteo> Peace-: voglio dire... usi i driver proprietari o open? Io purtroppo ho una ASUS A9250 (con chip basato sulla Ati Radeon 9200 PRO) e non è supportata dai proprietari
<Peace-> Simoteo: 9/10 sono i tuoi driver....
<Peace-> Simoteo: io ho una intel veramente pessima
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> Simoteo: prova togliere compiz
<Peace-> nel senso disativare
<Peace-> gli effetti
<Simoteo> Peace-: sisi... grazie (se mi dici I nomi dei programmi ti capisco lo stesso =) Non sono nuovo di Linux)
<Peace-> Simoteo: di risolvere si dovrebbe risolvere
<Peace-> Simoteo: ma non saprei proprio leggo bug ovunque
<Peace-> xD
<fil_> Simoteo, vai in sistema/preferenze/aspetto
<Peace-> seawolf: come mai sei su kdE?
<Simoteo> Peace-: era una cosa che avevo già provato, quella di disattivare gli effetti. Mi chiedevo se esiste un modo per ottimizzare le prestazioni della GPU (che non sia ricostruire i driver da 0, ovviamente)
<seawolf> Peace- son da sempre su kde :D
<Peace-> Simoteo: quello che penso è che devi mettere qualche opzione su xorg.conf
<Peace-> Simoteo: un file testuale
<Peace-> seawolf: mmm eppure io ricordavo gnome
<fil_> Peace-, misache non esiste piu lo xorg.conf
<Peace-> fil_: non esiste ma se lo crei lui lo legge
<fil_> ok
<Peace-> seawolf: beh allora cosa dici del sitarello ?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> !chat | Peace-
<ubot-it> Peace-, please see my private message
<Peace-> xD
<Simoteo> fil_: lo so anch'io che esiste un comando da console per creare un xorg.conf.new (penso "X -configure", se non ricordo male)
<Peace-> Simoteo: versione ubuntu ?
<Brady> ragazzi voglio installare ubuntu su un pc con mandriva,purtroppo, sia con penna usb , sia con cd non mi fa partire l'installazione (anche settando il bios) è un problema di mandriva o altro?' come posso fare??
<Simoteo> Peace-: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Simoteo> Peace-: + qualche ppa già installato per quanto riguarda Server X e driver
<Peace-> Simoteo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/531372
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 531372 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[Radeon 9200 PRO] desktop environment is slow when KMS is enabled " [Undecided,Invalid]
<Peace-> Simoteo: parlano anche di flash che non va bene se ... kms è disabilitato o viceversa
<Simoteo> Peace-: Qual'è il comando da mettere al bootloader per disattivare il Kernel Mode Setting?
<Peace-> Simoteo: Flash player works normally, if KMS is disabled
<Peace-> Simoteo: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=UBUNTU+DISABLE+%20Kernel+Mode+Setting
<Simoteo> Peace-: Grazie
<jumpy> buonasera
<Peace-> seawolf: ah
<Peace-> seawolf: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/
<seawolf> amo chi usa kdesudo kate
<Peace-> lol
<Synaptic> mhhh ho aperto il terminal per fare qualcosa..... ma non ricordo cosa....
<cristiano_> ciao
<cristiano_> ho un problema di connessione con ubuntu 10.10
<cristiano_> mi potete aiutare
<tull> che tipo di problema?
<Simoteo> Peace-: Rieccomi. Grazie le prestazioni dei video flash sono migliorati tantissimo
<Synaptic> come faccio ad abilitare il num-lock all'avvio?
<enzotib> Synaptic: modifica /etc/kbd/config
<cristiano_> non si connette,ma la connessione me la da attiva
<enzotib> Synaptic: cerca numlock nel file, e togli il commento alla linea successivca
<Synaptic> enzotib, va bene anche su kdm?
<enzotib> Synaptic: suppongo di sì
<Synaptic> enzotib, nessun miglioramento
<enzotib> Synaptic: ma hai riavviato?
<Synaptic> si ha riavviato
<Synaptic> trattasi di un'amico mio
<michele> ciao. Con Rhythmbox vedo l'ipod nano ma non si sincronizza. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Synaptic> michele,  provato a trascinarci i brani dentro manualmente?
<michele> si..ma.. quando poi stacco ipod non livedo
<enzotib> Synaptic: sennò c'è un pacchetto che fa sta cosa
<Synaptic> enzotib, e sarebbe?
<enzotib> !info numlockx
<ubot-it> numlockx (source: numlockx): enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-10build1 (maverick), package size 10 kB, installed size 88 kB
<michele> Synaptic: i file vengono salvati in ipod. Ma poi quando lo stacco non vedo nulla!
<Synaptic> enzotib,  dice di averlo già utilizzato senza successo
<Synaptic> io stacco ora cmq
<michele> qualcuno sa sincronizzare ipod nano con Rhythmbox ?
<utopia> ciao ho un nuovo hd esterno sono riuscito a installare ubuntu solo che accedendo il pc hd non mi carica ubuntu e  parte quello interno..
<utopia> nessuno mi aiuta?
<Carlin0> notte
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-11
<sultanodag> sera
<SgaRRoo> ciao a tutti! posso chiedere una info relativa a stellarium? non mi funziona ho provato a reistallarlo ma non c'è verso di farlo partire.. clicco, carica ma non apre nulla
<silfar55>  ciao amici chiudo
<Shin3> \o
<snap> raga'
<snap> che cavolo ho installato ubuntu server e quando vado a modificare qualcosa come ad esempio /etc/fstab mi dice che il filesystem e' in sola lettura, se prova a fargli il remount, mi dice che e' che il filesystem is write-protected
<snap> :(((
<sbubba> buongiorno!
<snap> buongiorno
<snap> e' strano com'e' puo essere che mi dia filesystem sola lettura, eppoi filesystem protetto da scrittura, ma non e' che e' il disco che ha qualche problema?
<snap> visto che l' ho comprato usato
<sbubba> ho aggiunto a fstab una partizione ed è tutto ok. l'unica cosa è che se apro nautilus da root me la vede tra i dispositivi come effettivamente si dovrebbe chiamare, "dati". da scrivania me la vede con un generico "filesystem da tot gb".
<sbubba> l'unica riga che ho aggiunto alla fine è questa: /dev/sdb2	 /media/dati	   ext3		defaults	0	2
<glpiana> ola
<Shin3> snap, scusa la domanda ma dire cartella di solo lettura o cartella protetta da scrittura non è la stessa cosa? o meglio vuol dire che la puoi vedere leggere ma non modificare o il mio ragionamento è sbagliato?
<Shin3> o file quello che è
<glpiana> snap, controlla come è montato digitando nel temrinale: mount
<snap> shin3 si ma non e' la cartella e' proprio il filesystem / che e' protetto da scrittura e quindi in sola lettura, ma a quanto non mi fa modificare neanche i file con diritti di root e quindi neanche mi modificare i permetti di rw sul filesystem :(((((
<snap> glpiana ho controllato digitando mount
<glpiana> snap, e?
<glpiana> snap, che ne dici un bel pastebinit?
<glpiana> !pastebinit | snap
<ubot-it> snap: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<snap> mi da questo asp che vado di la: (rw-errors=remount-ro)
<snap> non posso pastare perche' il pc e' di la
<glpiana> snap, allora ti consiglio di fare un check del disco
<snap> :(
<glpiana> snap, immagino che non ti permetta di creare un file in /  vero?
<snap> con chksh /dev/xxx ?
<glpiana> snap, per cui devi unare un livecd
<snap> ma il file proprio non ci ho provato
<glpiana> snap, no, devi farlo a disco smontato
<snap> glpiana: tu cosa pensi che il disco che non va?
<glpiana> snap, prova a vedere, ma dubito, se è montato in lettura: sudo touch /forcefsck
<snap> io sto in terminale
<snap> non so forcefsck e' testuale?
<glpiana> snap, dai il comando e dimmi che risponde
<snap> ok asp
<snap> read-only filesystem
<snap> :(
<glpiana> snap, oki, allora devi farlo da livecd
<snap> devo lanciare fsck /dev/xxx ???
<glpiana> il check del disco intendo, non la creazione del file forcefsck
<glpiana> snap, sì, o quello o lo fai tramite gparted
<glpiana> snap, qui se vuoi approfondire https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<snap> ok ci provo
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<snap> mi da tutti unattached inot poi sotto tutte domande collega a lost+fount(s)?
<snap> mi da tutti unattached inod poi sotto tutte domande collega a lost+fount(s)?
<snap> sto cercando di entrare in recovery mode
<snap> glpiana: ma tu pensi che sia il disco?
<snap> l' ho comprato usato da un testa di c.....o che ha messo l' annuncio di un hd sata 2 invece mi ha dato un sata, dice che era formattato invece c'era una partizione ntfs
<snap> mha
<massimo18> snap: questo succede a comprare robaccia
<snap> si ma massimo18: se e' veramente il disco lo vado ad acchiappare e mi rifaccio dare i soldi indietro e visto che ha anche un edicola sto testina, se nn mi rida' i soldi indietro gli prendo 30 euro di riviste senza pagare
<snap> cosi si impara sto testina
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<snap> ubot-it dai nun fa l' hitler
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OverMe> oh hi
<snap> comunque penso di aver risolto, semplicemente avviando da recovery mode, poi ha pensato tutto lui ha trovato filesystem danneggiato mi ha chiesto se volevo riparare automaticamente con F oppure skippare oppure manuale, ho messo Automatico ha fatto tutte le opearazioni poi alla fine ha fixato ho riavviato per sicurezza sempre in recovery mode ho visto con sudo se riuscivo a modificare /etc/fstab
<snap> e non lo fa modificare, mentre con root si ora provo a riavviarlo direttamente sul sistema e vediamo se il problema e' stato realmente risolto
<snap> rega' allora per la gui se provo a fare apt-get install gnome-desktop- tab trovo data - enviroment - sharp2
<snap> cosa devo digitare??
<sbubba> ho risolto la questione delle etichette. era proprio una fuffata è__é
<sbubba> buonagiornata :D
<glpiana> snap, non ho capito cosa vuoi installare
<snap> glpiana: interfaccia grafica per ubuntu server, ma sto facendo un apt-get upgrade cosi taglio la testa al toro e vediamo un po cosa succede
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> snap, ma non capisco perchè parti da gnome-desktop-qualcosa
<snap> ho notato che in /etc/usr/sbin non c'e' nulla
<massimo18> snap: ma se hai messo ubuntu server che te ne fai della interfaccia grafica?
<glpiana> sì, anche questa domanda è lecita :)
<snap> massimo18: semplicemente perche' mi ci trovo meglio, poi mica e' detto che la usero'
<massimo18> lol
<massimo18> snap: metti la versione destop e risolvi tutto
<massimo18> *desktop
<snap> glpiana: ho provato anche con ubuntu-desktop
<snap> massimo18: gia' installata su un altro pc
<snap> :)
<glpiana> snap, fai così, temrina l'upgrade e poi vediamo che ti manca
<snap> massimo18: anzi su un netbook per esattezza
<snap> glpiana: ma su /etc/usr/sbin non c'e' niente e' vuota
<glpiana> snap, /etc/usr/sbin è una tua invenzione :)
<massimo18> azz
<massimo18> :)
<snap> scusa /usr/sbin
<snap> :)
<glpiana> snap, vuota? reinstalla allora. non ha senso che sia vuota
<glpiana> snap, ma poi come fa ad essere vuota, dai
<massimo18> eh
<snap> mi si e' bloccato l' aggiornamento
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> snap, ma che te ne fai di ubuntu server?
<snap> dice che /sbin /usr/local/sbin e /usr/sbin sono vuoti
<snap> :((((((
<snap> in effetti sono vuoti
<glpiana> snap, ma chi lo dice?
<massimo18> mha
<snap> aaaaaaa massimo che stai a fa er pappagallo
<massimo18> snap: e tu che fai trolli?
<glpiana> caffè
<snap> glpiana: allora l' upgrade si stoppa perche' dice che non ci sono librarie in /usr/local/sbin /usr/sbin
<snap> giorno jester-
<jester-> cià snap
<jester-> mica ci sono librerie li dentro ma eseguibili
<snap> jester-: comunque mi dice che e' vuoto
<jester-> snap: cosa cerchi di fare
<N41T> buongiorno
<Damaskinos> salve ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano devo installare sul pc il software cinelerra e non ci sto riuscendo come devo fare?
<snap> jester-: allora io stavo provando ad installare la gui di ubuntu tramite apt-get install ubuntu-desktop e mi dice che root's PATH should usually content: /usr/local/sbin /sbin and /usr/sbin
<Damaskinos> ho scaricato il deb da questa pagina https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages credo sia per inserire i repository
<Damaskinos> ma non lo installa
<N41T> mi e' saltato il file xorg.conf
<Damaskinos> qualcuno di voi sa come fare?
<N41T> come faccio a ripristinarlo?
<jester-> snap: ubuntu-desktop su un server?
<N41T> ho gia provato con dpkg-reconfigure
<N41T> ma niente da fare nn ho fatto una copia di backup
<snap> jester-: si
<massimo18> ...
<snap> jester-: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html
<jester-> snap: tanto  vale che ti installi la desktop e poi metti il kernel linux.image.sticass-server
<massimo18> -.-
<pitzalone> jester-: sono riuscito alla fine. Unica cosa.... non mi installa flash player su firefox. consigli?
<N41T> rega come facciio a configurare il xserver-xorg ? ho la risoluzione 800 x 600 ora
<Damaskinos> se installo il pacchetto da terminale mi dice che alcune dipendenze non sono soddisfatte
<Damaskinos> ragazzi help me
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo apt--get install flashplugin-nonfree
<massimo18> Damaskinos: se hai inserito i ppa dovresti trovare il pacchetto in sinaptyc
<jester-> Damaskinos: logico che devi installare le dipendenze, se lo clicchi fa da solo se nei repo le trova
<snap> N41T: dovresti andare se non erro a modificare il file xorg.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<N41T> si
<N41T> ma nn so come
<N41T> il mio file xorg.conf e' vuoto
<N41T> completamente vuoto
<snap> ci sara' un impostazione in cui ti dice 800 x 600 commenti quella e metti 1024 x 768
<Damaskinos> ma questo rep è attendibile? deb http://akirad.cinelerra.org akirad-lucid main
<N41T> è vuoto
<massimo18> Damaskinos: ma usi lucid?
<Damaskinos> massimo18: si
<Damaskinos> niente il rep non va
<massimo18> Damaskinos: allora si
<Damaskinos> e non riesco a installare il deb
<jester-> N41T: scheda video tipo?
<N41T> vabbe rega io vi posto il problema ho pure provatoa  reinstallarlo il xserver-xorg anche ubuntu-desktop
<N41T> nvidia
<N41T> 8600m gt
<jester-> N41T: nvidia quale
<jester-> N41T: hai installato un driver?
<N41T> jester-: il problema e' nato quando ho collegato un secondo scherco
<N41T> jester-: si li avevo adesso è saltato tutto
<N41T> jester-: ci sono ma sputtanati
<jester-> N41T: collegando un secondo monitor non cancella files
<N41T> jester-: eh lo so.. ma allora per colelgarlo mi diceva fche dovevo usare i drivers invidia
<jester-> N41T:  ls /etc/X11   X maiuscolo nè
<N41T> jester-: si lo so
<N41T> jester-:  è vuoto
<jester-> !paste | N41T
<ubot-it> N41T: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Damaskinos> ok ok ci sonoriuscito provo ad avviare
<jester-> N41T: X11 con X maiuscolo
<N41T> nait@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf cosi ho fatto
<N41T> ed è vuoto
<jester-> N41T:  ls /etc/X11   metti nel pastebin
<N41T> ok
<N41T> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565758/
<N41T> allora ci sono diversi file
<N41T> ti posto il xorg.conf backup
<N41T> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565759/
<jester-> N41T: hai dei backup li dentro, fa vedere· cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<N41T> jester-: fatto è il link sopra
<N41T> jester-: ma se metto questo nn va cmq -_-
<N41T> jester-: gia ci ho provato epr questo son venuto a rompere qui :S
<jester-> N41T: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<N41T> jester-: hai notato che il file xorg.conf non c'e'? per poter stare in mlodalita grafica adesso sono entrato in recovery mode e ho ripristinato il driver grafico
<jester-> N41T: fa vedere dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<N41T> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565760/
<jester-> N41T: ok adesso xor.conf ce l'hai
<N41T> jester-: riavvio e vediamo come va?
<jester-> se hai fatto  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<N41T> jester-: si ma nn ci sono le configurazioni
<jester-> N41T: comincia a riavviare
<N41T> jester-: ok ci vediamo fra poco
<snap> N41T: in X11 che file hai??
<jester-> N41T: partito?
<N41T> jester-: ecco stavo reimpostando
<N41T> jester-: grazie di tutto jester- sei stato gentilissimo
<jester-> N41T: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DoppioMonitor/TwinView
<N41T> jester-: ora funziona tutto, alla fine era na cavolata :D
<jester-> N41T: aggiungi le modifiche al tuo in section devie
<N41T> jester-: Grazie mille! non sapevo che cera un programma apposta per il doppio monitor :D pensavo che lo faceva di default :D
<jester-> il driver non è ai livelli di quello winzoz
<N41T> jester-: prima che faccio na cavolata di nuovo dimmi, cosi puo' andare? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565764/
<jester-> N41T: usu risoluzione 1280x1024?
<jester-> usi*
<N41T> jester-: ora che ho visto è in realtà 1280 x 800
<jester-> N41T: Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"  cosi metti il monitor a destra e ci passi col mouse da uno all'altro
<N41T> jester-: si perfetto cell'ho a destra
<jester-> N41T: è un wide di quanti pollici
<N41T> jester-: è un portatile di 15 pollici
<N41T> jester-: prima avevo combinato il guaio da sudo nvidia-settings:D
<N41T> jester-: ma il secondo monitor è da 20 pollici
<jester-> N41T: allora non so se funza 	Option "UseDisplayDevice" "CRT" se non modificherai in DFP
<jester-> N41T: il secondo intendevo
<N41T> jester-:  si si il secondo è da 20
<jester-> N41T: è un 4/£ ?
<jester-> 4/3*
<jester-> è quadro ?
<N41T> jester-: no no è 4/3
<jester-> N41T: dovrebbe essere a posto
<jester-> provalo
<N41T> ok
<N41T> jester-: 	Identifier	"Default Device" lascio cosi o metto 8600 gt?
<jester-> N41T: lascia il conf come era con le sole aggiunte
<jester-> o va fuori di testa
<N41T> jester-: ehehe ok:D
<N41T> jester-: riavvio e torno grazie ancora
<N41T_> jester-: LOL ahaha ora sto soltanto sul secondo monitor
<jester-> :D
<jester-> N41T_: funza il passaggio del mouse?
<N41T_> jester-: no no il monitor principale e' spento. il secondo monitor si è sostituito al primo
<jester-> ah
<jester-> N41T_: se vuoi smanettare http://vincenzoampolo2.wordpress.com/?s=monitor
<jester-> N41T_: fai sempre la copia di xorg.conf
<N41T_> jester-: allora ecco
<N41T_> jester-: allora adesso il primario eè diventanto il secondo monitor
<N41T_> jester-: sono andato nelle configurazioni di nvidia
<N41T_> e mi si vede a sinistra
<jester-> N41T_: non ho provato la guida di Ampolo ma dovrebbe funzare
<N41T_> jester-: grazie mille :)
<N41T_> jester-: grazie jester ora va alla grande :D
<jester-> N41T_: funzano entrambi?
<N41T_> si si
<jester-> :D
<N41T_> jester-: ora ho i due monitor perfettamente condivisi
<jester-> N41T_: mi incolli xorg.conf che lo salvo a memoria?
<N41T_> si asp
<bobbybong> ciao
<ReggaetonDj> ciao ragazzi, ho un'istallazione che non mi è andata a buon fine, ora ogni volta che voglio fare una nuova installazione mi esce ""The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software."", come posso fare? Ho provato a fare sudo dpkg --configure -a ma mi riprende l'insta
<N41T_> jester-: ho fatto l'naltra modifica ma nn so se va :D
<N41T_> jester-: riavvio e te lo incollo
<jester->  N41T_ non serve riavviare
<N41T_> jester-: a no?
<jester-> sudo service gdm restart
<ReggaetonDj> jester-: dicevi a me?
<jester-> ReggaetonDj: nu, dicevo a N41T_
<ReggaetonDj> ah ok :(
<jester-> ReggaetonDj: succede dopo aver fatto?
<ReggaetonDj> jester-: "Setting up ttf-mscorefonts-installer (3.2ubuntu0.1) ..."
<ReggaetonDj> l'installazione di sto pacchetto mi vuole far raggiungere una destinazione che dietro proxy ISA di MS non raggiungo
<jester-> ReggaetonDj: è il proxy il problema
<ReggaetonDj> però ora è rimasta in coda e non riesco ad eliminarla
<jester-> ReggaetonDj: sudo dpkg --purge  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ReggaetonDj> si jester- difatti ho installato a mano perché sto Proxy vuole anche un'autenticazione con NTLM ed è un pasticcio :s
<ReggaetonDj> ok eseguo
<ReggaetonDj> jester sudo dpkg --purge  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ReggaetonDj> scusa
<ReggaetonDj> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<jester-> ReggaetonDj: chiudi software center o synaptic
<ReggaetonDj> mi pare siano chiusi!
<ReggaetonDj> prima li ho aperti ma ora sono chiusi...
<jester-> RaFaNaDaL: lo farai dopo un riavvio se si è incrocchiato
<ReggaetonDj> boh...riavvio?
<jester-> vedi te
<ReggaetonDj> ok riavvio e poi provo il comando che mi hai consigliato
<N41T> jester-: ok
<N41T> jester-: va tutto
<N41T> jester-:  te lo posto
<ReggaetonDj> jester-: ciao tutto ok, sono ripassato solo per ringraziarti! ^^
<ReggaetonDj> ciao e alla prox!
<jester-> ReggaetonDj: :)
<ReggaetonDj> ciauu
<jester-> cià
<N41T> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565778/
<N41T> jester-: mi rescrivi il codice per riavviare senza riavviare? che me lo segno? :D
<jester-> N41T: grassie
<jester-> N41T: sudo service gdm restart riavvia X
<N41T> perfetto
<N41T> jester-: una volta sapevo cosa era gdm mo nn me lo ricordo
<N41T> :D
<N41T> jester-:  che usi per le note? io uso netvides
<jester-> N41T: il semplice applet note desive
<jester-> adesive*
<jester-> quando avvii te lo spara sul desktop
<N41T> non è scomodo?
<jester-> un promemoria
<N41T> se ti serve anche quando nn sei su quel pc come fai?
<jester-> è comodo nel senso che se mi devo ricordare qualcosa al boot me lo trovo li
<Marcofe> ciao ragazzi
<Marcofe> avrei una domanda da porvi
<Marcofe> il comando export esattamente cosa fa?
<Marcofe> cioè lo uso spessisimo
<Marcofe> ma imposta un path?
<Marcofe> se qualcuno ne sa qualcosa mi faccia saper :)
<Marcofe> grazie
<enzotib> Marcofe, per prima cosa non spezzettare la frase in tante righe
<enzotib> Marcofe, export rende disponibile una variabile anche ai sottoprocessi, ed eventualmente le assegna un valore
<laidon> bondì
<laidon> il mio menu "applicazioni" risulta completamente vuoto (non si apre, a differenza di "risorse" e "sistema"). sapreste come ripristinarlo? Grazie
<enzotib> laidon, è successo qualcosa prima che si verificasse questo problema?
<laidon> sì, stavo spostando un'applicazione in alto tramite il menu
<laidon> e non ha più risposto il programma
<laidon> ho provato a riaggiungere il menu completo, ma me lo mette sempre "azzoppato"
<enzotib> laidon, hai riavviato la sessione?
<laidon> sì, anche il pc. risale a 2 giorni fa questo inconveniente
<enzotib> !gnomereset | laidon
<ubot-it> laidon: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<laidon> e non perdo tutti i link ai programmi in questo modo?
<enzotib> laidon, se hai qualche configurazione particolare potresti perderla, però dovresti riuscire a mettere a posto il menu
<enzotib> laidon, sennò prova a mettere un nuovo oggetto "menu" sul pannello
<enzotib> laidon, se funziona lo sostituisci a quello che non va
<laidon> già fatto, come ti dicevo rispunta sempre monco
<laidon> enzotib, eventualmente sai dove si trova il file che contiene l'elenco dei programmi presenti nel menu?
<OverMe> laidon, hai provato da sistema-preferenze-menu a vedere se per applicazioni non è selezionato niente?
<laidon> OverMe, non ho questa voce menu di cui parli all'interno di preferenze
<laidon> perché io facevo clic destro->modifica menu, ma ora come ora non parte nulla
<laidon> magari è possibile reinstallare il pacchetto relativo?
<Guest24593> chi mi aiuta?
<laidon> Guest24593, se non esponi il tuo problema nessuno ti potrà aiutare mai
<Guest24593> gia
<Guest24593> sto provando di installare ubuntu notebook
<OverMe> laidon, da terminale se scrivi: alacarte      non ti si apre l'editor del menù?
<Guest24593> da oltre 30 min mi da un sacco di errori
<laidon> no OverMe, mi spuntano errori: vuoi che te li metto in paste?
<luca__> ciao a tutti volevo sapere come mai se attacco il lettore di schede usb con inserita la scheda micro sd non mi fa vedere la scheda
<OverMe> laidon, si
<laidon> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565806/
<Guest24593> unable to read data cache entru [1cf4f...
<OverMe> laidon, questo è male
<laidon> fosse bene non sarei qui :)
<OverMe> già
<luca__> boia deh
<laidon> un livornese :D
<luca__> siiiiii mi leggeteeeee
<luca__> allora funzionaaaaa
<laidon> OverMe, è cosa brutta o brutta brutta?
<OverMe> laidon, bo, ora vediamo, wait
<K99Brain> Guest24593, cd farlocco
<K99Brain> Guest24593, oppure lettore andato
<Guest24593> ho capito,provo a riffare cd
<Guest24593> grazie
<K99Brain> Guest24593, controlla anche l'md5 della iso che hai scaricato
<K99Brain> non si sa mai
<K99Brain> !md5 | Guest24593
<ubot-it> Guest24593: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<enzotib> laidon, reinstalla gnome-menus
<laidon> ok enzotib
<OverMe> laidon, fammi vedere anche un cat ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<laidon> OverMe, termina in modo inaspettato, ci guardo meglio...
<laidon> OverMe, grazie mille della dritta: quel file terminava in modo inatteso, è bastato ripristinare l'ultimo file "undo" nella stessa cartella :D
<OverMe> :)
<laidon> grazie a tutti, a presto
<zeitgeist000> salve, per installare ubuntu devo fare 3 partizioni giusto?
<zeitgeist000> due ext4 e una swap
<massimo18> !installazione
<zeitgeist000> e poi per punto di mount che devo mettere?
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<leopesto_acer> come installo 2 pacchetti deb (aggiornati a natty) se le loro versioni attualmente installate dipendono tra loro? -.-'
<leopesto_acer> preferirei non forzare l'installazione...
<K99Brain> !natty
<ubot-it> Natty Narwhal è il nome in codice di Ubuntu 11.04, in uscita ad Aprile 2011 | Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1 | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<K99Brain> leopesto_acer, comunque in generale: sudo dpkg -i pacco1.deb pacco2.deb
<leopesto_acer> K99Brain, lo ho fatto.. ma poi me li da come danneggiati i pacchetti
<K99Brain> leopesto_acer, se sono di natty è possibile che lo siano, danneggiati
<leopesto_acer> PS: sto con maverick ma mi serve pcmanfm alla 0.9.8-1.... devo installare libfm0 e libfm-gtk0
<leopesto_acer> K99Brain, nah, sul fisso vanno alla grande :=
<leopesto_acer> :)
<leopesto_acer> magari provo a riavviare...
<K99Brain> leopesto_acer, e se installi librerie di natty su maverick, ti assicuro che vai incontro a formattazione
<massimo18> leopesto: sempre a farti del male
<leopesto_acer> K99Brain, formattato 3 secondi fa per lo stesso errore... cioé, al riparare i file li disinstallava e assieme a loro pure lubuntu-desktop....
<leopesto_acer> riavvio va... :D
<leopesto> mo provo coi pacchetti debian... qui infatti o quelli, non quelli di natty :)
<massimo18> -.-
 * realnot hi guys
<leopesto_acer> a posti!!!
<utopia3> ciao
<utopia3> ragazzi aiutooo
<massimo18> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<utopia3> ho una serie di cose che non vanno in questa nuova installazione su un hd esterno EXPANSION il quale ha il risparmio energetico e forse ciò mi causa problemi con ubuntu
<utopia3> all avvio non mi parte l hd esterno a meno che io non inserisco in un determinato momento il cavo usb mentre è in dos e cerca l hardware
<massimo18> utopia3: e questo non è attinente ad ubuntu
<utopia3> ma apparte questo...non riesco ad aggiornare il software
<utopia3> e non riesco ad accedere al software ubuntu
<utopia3> perchè tali finestre si chiudono
<utopia3> si chiudono da sole
<utopia3> come non è attinente?
<massimo18> utopia3: se l'hardware non viene riconosciuto difficilmente poi funziona
<OverMe> utopia3, lancia software-center da terminale e vediamo che dice quando si chiude da solo
<utopia3> sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu in questo nuovo hd ma ho problemi negli aggiornamenti e nelle applicazioni
<massimo18> utopia3: segui OverMe
<utopia3> per il paste cosa uso?
<massimo18> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<utopia3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565853/
<massimo18> uhm
<OverMe> O_O
<massimo18> eh
<utopia3> che faccio?
<OverMe> utopia3, dammi un sodo apt-get update
<OverMe> *sudo
<utopia3> si
<utopia3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565855/
<OverMe> utopia3, sudo apt-get purge software-center && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install software-center
<utopia3> provo
<utopia3> fatto
<OverMe> software-center da terminale e vediamo se si chiude ancora
<utopia3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565859/
<utopia3> dice errore di segmentazione
<OverMe> utopia3, dpkg -l | grep python-gtk2
<utopia3> si
<OverMe> che risponde?
<utopia3> ii  python-gtk2  2.21.0-0ubuntu1 Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set
<OverMe> proviamo a reinstallare anche questo
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-gtk2
<utopia3> si
<utopia3> fatto
<OverMe> riprova
<utopia3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565861/
<OverMe> bo, mi sa molto di installazione venuta male
<OverMe> l'unico al mondi che ha avuto sto problema ha risolto con python-gtk2
<utopia3> come si fa a reinstallare da capo?
<Gianlu9o> buonasera...non vedo piu la freccetta del puntatore del mouse
<OverMe> come hai fatto per installare
<utopia3> intendo per sovrascrivere la vecchia con la nuova
<Gianlu9o> buonasera...non vedo piu la freccetta del puntatore del mouse
<utopia3> ciao grazie
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, e cosa hai al suo posto?
<Gianlu9o> niente!
<Gianlu9o> c'è ma nn si vede
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, uhm
<OverMe> Gianlu9o, e non c'è mai stata o è scappata di recente?
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, avrai pacioccato col tema o con le icne/puntatori
<Gianlu9o> scappata di recente
<OverMe> in seguito a?
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, resetta gnome, è la via piu rapida
<Gianlu9o> come devo fare?
<K99Brain> !gnomereset | Gianlu9o
<ubot-it> Gianlu9o: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<Gianlu9o> rinominarle?
<K99Brain> si, per backup
<K99Brain> invece di cancellarle del tutto è meglio tenerle da parte
<K99Brain> non si sa mai
<Gianlu9o> ok le rinomino..
<Gianlu9o> asp..
<Gianlu9o> fatto
<Gianlu9o> ora?
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, riavvia la sessione
<Gianlu9o> nn c è
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, gnome si è resettato?
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, hai tutto a default?
<Gianlu9o> penso di si..
<Gianlu9o> cmq nn era modificato..
<K99Brain> come "pensi"
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, ma cosa hai fatto?
<Gianlu9o> termina sessione
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, si ma prima
<Gianlu9o> e poi sono rientrato
<Gianlu9o> ho rinominato quelle cartelle
<Gianlu9o> c ho messo una lettera in piu a atutte
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, e non hai ad esempio lo sfondo del desktop di default?
<Gianlu9o> no..
<Gianlu9o> riavvvio il pc proprio?
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, quali cartelle hai rinominato?
<Gianlu9o> quelle ke hai detto te
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, controlla bene, che secondo me non le hai rinominate, oppure non le hai rinominate tutte
<K99Brain> !resetgnome
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<K99Brain> ricontrolla
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, hai altri utenti su sto pc?
<K99Brain> Gianlu9o, e soprattutto, perchè non sei venuto qui direttamente dal pc incriminato?
<Gianlu9o> si
<Gianlu9o> ora è andato
<Gianlu9o> è tt come nuovo
<Gianlu9o> ma la freccetta nn si vede ancdora
<Synaptic> salve, mi occorrerebbe un programma per ubuntu in grado di tagliare parti di canzoni, ho una canzone, vorrei tagliarne solo una parte di 5-6 secondi che poi vorrei utilizzare come suono all'avvio, che programma posso usare per estrarre questo pezzo di cazone?
<nicotano> salve
<K99Brain> Synaptic, audacity
<Synaptic> ora lo provo
<Synaptic> azz ho gia fatto grazie
<xalo0> ciao a tutti ho un problema!per sbaglio è stato sostituito un file di testo molto importante è possibile recuperare il file precedente???
<nicotano> xalo0, con quale programma è stato scritto,. se è openoffice ed è abilitato il backup forse lo trovi nella home dell'user
<xalo0> no è scritto con gedit è un file latex
<xalo0> ho letto di alcuni pacchetti che però vanno a cercare i file cancellati questo è sostituito quindi servirebbe una sorta di ripristino
<Holden> xalo0, gedit fa dei backups, se il tuo file si chiama per esempio "relazione.tex" quando gedit salva fa una copia del vecchio file in "relazione.tex~"
<Synaptic> da dove posso interagire e cambiare i suoni di sistema? da Sistema->Preferenze->Audio  non me lo rende più possibile
<xalo0> Holden, grazie provo appena possibile perché non è nel mio pc
<Holden> xalo0, con questo comando li cerchi tutti:  find $HOME -name "*~"
<xalo0> se fosse sostituito più volte??
<xalo0> ok
<Holden> xalo0, hmm, allora nulla da fare credo
<xalo0> Holden, cavolo speriamo di trovarlo
<xalo0> un ripristino tipo win non è possibile??
<Holden> xalo0, non saprei cosa fa windows
<Holden> xalo0, in linea di massima dei files importanti si devono fare backup regolari
<xalo0> Holden, si lo so ma è stato erroneo non doveva essere toccato
<xalo0> Holden, comunque grazie mille
<Holden> xalo0, di niente
<fabio333_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cesare> ciao a tutti ...quale secondo voi il miglior programma per tv e digitale terrestre?????
<xalo0> me-tv
<xalo0> ho un adattatore wireless usb che non si connette alle reti ad-hoc cosa posso fare??
<lk> che programma posso usare per gestire un telefono nokia su linux ubuntu, collegandolo con il cavo usb?
<cesare> me-tv.......il migliore????...tutti daccordo....????
<xalo0> cesare, ti ho consigliato quello che uso io ma ce ne sono altri, kaffeine per esempio sta a te provarli
<glpiana> ola
<lk> che programma posso usare per gestire un telefono nokia su linux ubuntu, collegandolo con il cavo usb?
<cesare> me ne dite allora qualcuno..?...cosi' faccio una ricerca e li comparo....
<xalo0>  ho un adattatore wireless usb che non si connette alle reti ad-hoc cosa posso fare??D-Link DWA-140
<pino> a chi posso chiedere aiuto????
<glpiana> !aiuto | pino
<ubot-it> pino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cesare> ....me tv...kaffeine....cene sono altri..???qualcun altro ha qualche altro suggerimento...?
<K99Brain> cesare, ehm... quale è la domanda?
<Holden> cesare, vlc, e, se sai quello che fai, mplayer
<glpiana> lk, mi pare ci sia gnokii
<cesare> no nn mi serve un lettore multimediale...mi serve un software per vedere tv e digitale terrestre
<K99Brain> cesare, beh, vlc vede tutto
<pino> io ho un hard disk esterno usb con una partizione nfs e l'altra partizionata fat32...vorrei installare ubuntu 10.04 qui su compresi file di boot senza perdere la partizione fat che a quanto ho capito mi viene comoda per file comuni come si fa????
<Holden> cesare, vlc ed mplayer lo fanno
<cesare> a si?
<glpiana> pino, in pratica vorresti sfruttare qulla che ora è ntfs?
<glpiana> *quella
<pino> giusto
<lk> glpiana grazie hai qualche informazione in più?
<pino> e metterci su anche il boot
<glpiana> lk, sorry, ma non l'ho mai usato. so dirti ch lo trovi nel software enter, nulla più. puoi vedere sul forum se qui nessuno ti da maggiori informazioni
<glpiana> pino, allora io attaccherei il disco e farei partire al boot del pc il cd di installazione
<glpiana> pino, penso basti indicare il supporto usb come disco su cui installare
<pino> fatto
<cesare> vlc ce l'ho installato...come lo devo configurare per vederci la tv?
<glpiana> pino, per il resto, colprogramma di partizionamento presente nel livecd elimini la ntfs e poi installi lì dentro il sistema. il tutto non dovrebbe toccarti la fat32
<glpiana> pino, ultima cosa a cui fare attenzione è dove va a piazzare grub. se vuoi che sia sul disco usb devi  controllare che vada nel device relativo
<pino> cioè
<pino> ??
<glpiana> pino, credo da apri periferica di acquisizione
<glpiana> scusa pino :)
<pino> si io voglio tutto su disco per farlo partire del boot altrui
<glpiana> cesare,  credo da apri periferica di acquisizione
<glpiana> pino, però io son poco pratico di installazioni su dischi esterni. chiedo conferma
<cesare> sto provando poi come opzioni ho: PVR, DVB, VIDEO FOR LINUX 2, DESKTOP,.....che devo fare?
<glpiana> cesare, immagino sia dvb, digital video broadcasting
<pino> ma se io voglio ripartizionere la partizione ntfs da allocazione spazio su disco quando mi esce modifica partizione lo spazio che indico è quello che sarà usato da ubuntu il resto non me lo tocca?!tipo io ho 600 ntfs 32 fat 32 e dei 600 100 li dedico ad ubuntu
<cesare> ma mi da errore
<glpiana> pino, non capisco se ti riferisci a quello che vuoi fare o a quello che succede quando provi a farlo
<glpiana> cesare, se ti da errore mostracelo, non possiamo indovinarl :)
<glpiana> !paste | cesare
<pino> a quello che vorrei fare
<ubot-it> cesare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !image | cesare
<ubot-it> cesare: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> pino, ti fa quello se intervieni dal programma di partizionamento durante l'installazione?
<pino> visto che 600 so assai vorrei dedicargliene 100 dei 600 ntfs
<glpiana> pino, secondo me devi intervnire da partizionamento manuale, ridimensionare ntfs (che dovrà essere prima deframmentata) e poi crei nello spazio liberato le partizioni per ubuntu
<lk> glpiana mi da questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565905/
<nicotano> pino,  prima avvia un cd Ubuntu in sessione live, usa gparted per ridurre la partizione ntfs, poi crei 1 partizione estesa con dentro 2 logiche per installare ubuntu+swap e poi installi e grub lo metti nel mbr del disco usb
<glpiana> lk, stai intervenendo da terminale ora?
<pino> se io vado a modificare la partizione mi dice nuova dimensione:......   usare come: elenco con roba tipoext3 ntfs ext5 con journ..e simili e poi mi chiede tipo di mount che devo fare??
<cesare> ho fatto un po' di prove..cambiando varie opzioni,,,ma mi da errore: http://imagebin.org/137368
<glpiana> !installazione | pino leggi la guida prima di installare
<ubot-it> pino leggi la guida prima di installare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lk> glpiana non rieswco a installare gnokii
<cesare> ero caduto....qualcuno mi aveva risposto..?
<nicotano> cesare, c'è stato un maxi split semmai riproponi
<K99Brain> !netsplit
<ubot-it> netsplit è quando due server IRC sulla stessa rete (come Freenode) si disconnettono l'uno dall'altro, così che gli utenti su un server non vedono più gli utenti sull'altro. Se questo sta accadendo adesso, semplicemente rilassati e goditi lo spettacolo. Vedi http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<glpiana> cesare, hai installato questo? w-scan - Channel scanning tool for for DVB and ATSC channels
<cesare> NO....sto provando con me tv
<cesare> ora vedo che succede...
<glpiana> cesare, ok
<cesare> ...grazie per ora..
<glpiana> cesare, comuqnue per quanto riguarda vlc immagino tu debba dargli delle frequenze, esattamente come devi fare se hai un decoder
<cesare> allora ..se ho problemi...ti richiedo..
<glpiana> ok
<cesare> ho installato me tv...ma nn mi vede alcun device..
<lk> qualcuno mi aiuta con gnokii
<glpiana> !qualcuno | lk
<ubot-it> lk: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lk> glpiana, sono riuscito ad installare gnokii, poi riesco a vedere il contenuto della mia scheda allinterno del telefono ma non riesco a gestire messaggi rubrica e bcup!
<lk> sul programmino di gnokii rimane fissa la schemata Connesione...
<glpiana> lk, non ho mai usato gnokii, te l'ho indicato solo perchè ne conoscevo l'esistenza
<glpiana> cesare, è usb sta roba?
<cesare> si..
<cesare> e sopra c'è una sigla: DVB
<glpiana> cesare, apri un terminale, scrivi lsusb    e copia su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | cesare
<ubot-it> cesare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> lk, vedi se qui trovi informazioni http://wiki.gnokii.org/index.php/Config
<cesare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565917/
<lk> per entrare il questa chat ho visto che si puo usare anche XChat, ho installato Xchat mi sono collegato ma sono entrato pernso nel canale inglese come posso entrare direttamente qua?
<Holden> lk, basta configurarlo
<lk> come faccio a configurarlol?
<Holden> non uso xchat, ma credo ci sia un menù con le opzioni/preferenze
<glpiana> cesare, scollegala, poi riattaccala, quindi nel terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> e4r, tutto quel che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> e4r, soory
<glpiana> cesare,  tutto quel che esce su pastebin
<e4r> np :)
<glpiana> :) maledetti diti
<cesare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565919/
<nicotano> lk, menu XCHAT > lista reti > ubuntu servers > modifica favorite channels metti #ubuntu-it
<glpiana> cesare, proviamo un'altra strada: sudo apt-get install w-scan
<glpiana> cesare, dimmi quando ha finito di installare
<cesare> ok..
<cesare> fatto
<glpiana> ceguardo un attimo le opzioni
<lk> nicotano grazie funziona
<glpiana> cesare, prova a digitare:      w_scan -X -P -t 2  -c IT > canali.conf
<SNUPO> ao a jester-: poi alla fine sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu server ed ho installato anche l' interfaccia grafica
<SNUPO> sciaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuu
<cesare> non va....http://paste.ubuntu.com/565923/
<glpiana> cesare, non la riconosce
<cesare> non ho speranze?
<glpiana> cesare, non lo. ha un nome sta scheda?
<glpiana> cesare, marca e modello, vediamo
<cesare> aspè...vado a prendere la scatola..
<SNUPO> bella rega'
<SNUPO> mo ve saluto
<Synaptic> da dove posso modificare la musica di avvio di ubuntu? ho creato un'altra melodia e vorrei mettercela al boot... da Sistema->Preferenze->Audio non è più possibile, come posso fare ?
<SNUPO> scusate sono snap
<SNUPO> ve saluto
<attemptD> Synaptic guarda in /usr/share/
<Synaptic> attemptD, cosa dovrei trovare?
<cesare> rieccomi....si chiama savvy tv
<nicotano> Synaptic,  /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg così devi chiamare il tuo file
<Synaptic> ah ok
<cesare> è una chiave ad ingresso usb collegata direttamente all'antenna
<Synaptic> e fare un replace
<Synaptic> ok
<Synaptic> nicotano, per il replace uso mv ?
<attemptD> Synaptic /usr/share/sounds. metti il file li. poi lo selezioni dal programma di sistema di ubuntu.
<cesare> ha anche un piccolo telecomando
<nicotano> Synaptic, se ti fa comodo usa gksudo nautilus
<Synaptic> ok
<nicotano> e rinomini l'esistente
<Synaptic> ok fatto
<Synaptic> poi basta riavviare
<Synaptic> per vedere l'effetto
<glpiana> cesare, spiacente ma non so aiutarti
<Synaptic> ho creato un suono molto bello.... se vuoi te lo passo... magari ti piace anche a te
<cesare> ok
<cesare> grazie lo stesso
<nicotano> Synaptic,  se dici a me grazie ma ne fo a meno ho disabilitato suoni di sistema
<Synaptic> ah ok
<Synaptic> vabbe
<lp_> istribuzione di ubuntu per un computer di 5 o 6 anni da far partire in alternativa a windows xp, il computewr è un pentium 4, va bene la versione 10.10 oppurte mi consigliate la 10.04 ? grazie
<A|\|DR34> ragazzi un applet che monitorizzi le temperature del pc che non sia Xensors (non funziona) ?? Grazie.
<glpiana> A|\|DR34, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors?highlight=%28sensors%29
<A|\|DR34> Grazie glpiana :)
<ciro83> qualcuno mi sa dire dove posso reperire i requisiti minimi di sistema per installare linux
<nandus> sera a tutti
<nandus> chi mi aiuta?
<Peace-> !qualcuno | nandus
<ubot-it> nandus: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nandus> come posso fare il dual boot ubuntu vista?
<Aizram> installi ubuntu dopo windows
<Aizram> e lo fa in automatico
<nandus> avevo già installato ubuntu e vista e all'avvio potevo scegliere con quale partire. Dopo ho dovuto reinstallare vista e adesso mi parte solo con vista
<remix_tj> !grub | nandus
<ubot-it> nandus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<roxxxxx> salve ragazzi ho appena inst ubuntu.. come faccio a vedere i video su youtube?
<roxxxxx> uso google chrome
<pn3um0> in ubuntu, su firefox, ci dovrebbe essere di default installato flash
<pn3um0> comunque se non c'è vai nel terminale e scrivi
<pn3um0> sudo apt-get install flashplugin
<roxxxxx> grazie provo
<lp_> ho ubuntu con tre utenti vorrei condividere una cartella di un utente solo con l'altro utente lasciando il terzo utente senza condivisione come posso fare?
<pn3um0> lp_: crea un gruppo includendo solo gli uenti con cui vuoi condividere la cartella e nega i permessi d'apertura di quella cartella a chi non fa parte del gruppo
<lp_> ok grazie come creo un gruppo?
<|esulu|> scusatemi ho un problema con firefox
<|esulu|> non riesco a vedere bene i video di youtube
<|esulu|> mi fa vedere solamente una finestra piccola del video
<|esulu|> mi potete dire come devo fare perfavore
<|esulu|> ?
<pn3um0> digitando nel terminale: sudo addgroup NOMEGRUPPO && sudo adduser NOMEUTENTE NOMEGRUPPO
<lp_> ma poi gli utenti dello stesso gruppo hannmo gli stessi privilegi?
<pn3um0> si
<pn3um0> |esulu|: è un problema di scheda video probabilmente
<|esulu|> pn3um0 ma fin quando avevo 10.04
<|esulu|> andava bene
<|esulu|> adesso che ho installato 10.10
<|esulu|> che incontro sto problema
<lp_> PASTEBIN
<lp_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565999/
<seawolf> Peace--  ciao,sei sicuro che k3b rippi i dvd,non è che hai solo l'opzione nel menù ma poi non procede ?
<nando> sera a tutti. Ho reinstallato vista e adesso non mi esce più il dual boot. Come posso fare partire ubuntu? devo reinstallarlo?
<Aizram> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Aizram> ma mica lo hai chiesto anche prima?
<nando> si aizram. sono andato al link ma non ho risolto
<Aizram> sei da live cd?
<nando> non ho cd ubuntu
<Aizram> serve live cd
<OverMe> e quindi cosa ci hai fatto col link se non l'hai messo in pratica?
<Aizram> letto?
<nando> devo inserire il cd di ubuntu?
<OverMe> devi partire con la live, sia essa su cd/dvd/usb/pergamena
<Aizram> OverMe, resolve tutti i casini grub (anche quelli che faccio io) ma devi pure leggere un po' le guide
<bunga> con maverick per vedere i video su repubblica tv che diavolo di plugin devo installare visto che uso google chrome?
<go^> che video sono?
<nando> hai ragione! ma non c'è un sistema per far uscire il dual boot senza inserire il cd di ubuntu?
<bunga> quale tra questi? http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#mplayer
<Aizram> nando con la magia hai provato?
<OverMe> nando, -.-
<Aizram> sera OverMe , mi ero dimenticata :)
<OverMe> sera Aizram
<pn3um0> sera a tutti
<nando> non sono un mago, tanto meno di pc
<Aizram> -.-'
<OverMe> nando, serve per forza un cd/usb di ubuntu
<OverMe> nando, la prima volta come hai installato senza cd?
<nando> non l'ho trovo più.
<OverMe> *lo
<nando> scusa
<OverMe> riscaricalo e masterizzalo
<flic> ma ubuntu-server supporta le stesse schede wireless di ubuntu-desktop?
<flic> o ha meno driver?
<enzotib> flic: sì
<nando> ok grazie
<enzotib> flic: è lo stesso
<flic> stesso kernel?
<flic> ok
<enzotib> flic: non è lo stesso kernel, ma le differenze non sono sui driver
<flic> ok
<flic> ora vedo che kernel monta la versione server
<pandoro> piccolo problema, formattando una chiavetta usb con gparted, è possibile anche rinominare la chiavetta?
<pn3um0> pandoro: no
<pandoro> pn3um0, come potrei fare per rinominarla?
<OverMe> pandoro, se per nome intendi la label della partizione, certo
<pn3um0> pandoro: scusa ho sbagliato si si può fare ma sinceramente non so come sorry
<pandoro> OverMe, intendevo rinominare proprio la chiavetta, invece che la classica lettera volevo rinominarla, possibile?
<enzotib> pandoro: tasto destro sulla partizione, etichetta
<OverMe> no aspetta, la classica lettera?
<sparkling> salve a tutti
<pandoro> OverMe, quando inserisci la chiavetta nella porta usb, viene letta come una lettera (in windows) ad esempio "G", io vorrei cambiare questo nome, è possibile?
<enzotib> pandoro: quella lettera viene assegnata da windows in modo indipendente dal contenuto della chiavetta, sostanzialemente, e comunque non ha niente a che vedere con Ubuntu
<OverMe> la lettera che imposta windows, devi modificarla da windows e non ha a che fare con la partizione ma con la modalità di gestione degli hdd da parte di windows
<pandoro> ok, bene, in linux, quando inserisco la chiavetta vedo "dev/sdb", invece di questo posso vedere "pippo"?
<OverMe> pandoro, fai come ti ha detto enzotib
<OverMe> <enzotib> pandoro: tasto destro sulla partizione, etichetta
<eevan> ciao ragazzi
<eevan> ho un problema= ubuntu si inchioda alla schermata iniziale del plymouth, si vede la freccia del mouse ma non il desktop, tuttavia in modalità provvisoria, si avvia bene
<pandoro> OverMe, bene, il problema è che la chiavetta è stata formattata in WBFS e quindi non è più visibile dal sistema se non usando Wiithon, posso rinominare l'etichetta anche tramite Wiithon?
<eevan> ho visto nel log degli errori di xorg "display=0"
<sparkling> salve qualcuno può illuminarmi? vorrei fare un semplicissimo script che apre un file testuale...cerca un pre-determinata stringa e la sostituisce con un'altra .... ho provato con sed con questo script sed 's/['tesseract']/['/opt/bin/tessearct']/g' captcha.py    ma pare non funzionare o + probabilmente sbaglio qualcosa
<enzotib> sparkling: perché le quadre è gli apici interni?
<enzotib> pandoro: ma ci sei venuto o ti ci hanno mandato? :)
<sparkling> perchè ['tesseract'] è la parte di stringa che devo cambiare
<enzotib> sparkling: allora usa gli apici doppi esternamente
<pandoro> enzotib, ?
<sparkling> potrei cercare solo tesseract ma è + volte ripetuto nel file di testo..e a me serve invece cambiarlo solo dove è fra parentesi
<OverMe> pandoro, non saprei, mai usato Wiithon
<eevan> qualcuno sa come mai ubuntu si blocca lla schermata iniziale di plymouth?
<enzotib> eevan: ma ha mai funzionato? o è successo qualcosa?
<pandoro> OverMe, grazie comunque
<enzotib> sparkling: vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<eevan> enzotib: il problema è che avviandolo normalmente si blocca li al plymouth, nella modalità di rispristino si avvia tranquillamente
<enzotib> eevan: ne ho fatte due di domande, avessi risposto almeno a una
<eevan> enzotib: l'ho installato di fresco
<eevan> enzotib: quindi no non ha mai funzionato
<eevan> enzotib: ho visto negli errori di xorg un "display=0" magari è un cosa da nulla ma non so come risolvere
<enzotib> eevan: fai vedere la parte interessante del log su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | eevan
<ubot-it> eevan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eevan> enzotib: non posso
<enzotib> eevan: perché?
<eevan> enzotib: sto usando un altro pc
<enzotib> eevan: come l'hai visto sto log?
<eevan> enzotib: nella modalità di rispristino si puo' vedere il log degli errori ma non si puo' copiare-incollare
<enzotib> eevan: dove lo vedi il log? in Visualizzatore files di Registro?
<eevan> enzotib: no, prima di entrare nel desktop c'era la possibilità di visualizzare i log
<eevan> enzotib: ora col visualizzatore non so come muovermi, l'ho aperto ma non ho idea di quale devo vedere
<enzotib> eevan: quel pc ci va in rete?
<eevan> enzotib: si
<eevan> enzotib: ora entro cn quello
<enzotib> eevan: usi ubuntu, kubuntu, o altro?
<eevan> enzotib: ubuntu
<eevan> enzotib: 10.10
<enzotib> eevan: prova a fare: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<eevan> enzotib: zeus ma ci vuole troppo tempo
<eevan> enzotib: quel pc è lentissimo
<eevan> enzotib: ho visto un "display=0" nei log
<enzotib> eevan: non significa niente
<eevan> enzotib: hai ragione scusami
<eevan> t ora sto riavviando
<eevan> enzotib: perfetto!!
<enzotib> eevan: intendo: display :0 è un valore standard
<eevan> enzotib: ha funzionato
<enzotib> eevan: bene
<moz__> salve
<moz__> non ricordo più come si attiva il wireless
<moz__> credo che i settaggi siano tutti a posto, perché ha sempre funzionato
<moz__> forse devo solo avviare il demone
<moz__> non so
<moz__> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<ceon1> buonasera
<enzotib> moz__: tasto destro sull'icona di network manager, in alto a destra, c'è scritto che il wireless è abilitato?
<moz__> enzotib, no, c 'è scritto che le reti senza filo sono disabilitate
<enzotib> moz__: e abilita
<moz__> enzotib, e come?
<enzotib> moz__: cliccando su quella stessa voce di menu che hai letto
<moz__> ho cliccato con il destro e poi ho scelto abilita reti senza fili
<moz__> ma l'icona non è cambiata. ci sono sempre le due frecce in direzione opposte
<moz__> e poi c'è scritto "reti senza fili: disconnesso"
<enzotib> moz__: però ora dice che le reti senza fili sono abilitate, o no?
<moz__> sì, abilitate ma disconnesse
<moz__> questo è quello che mi pare di capire
<enzotib> moz__: ora click sinistro, dovrebbe elencare le reti disponibili
<moz__> enzotib, ci sei?
<enzotib> moz__: sì
<moz__> non so se mi hai scritto qualcosa
<moz__> forse ero offline
<moz__> che devo fare per attivare il wireless?
<enzotib> 21:23 < enzotib> moz__: ora click sinistro, dovrebbe elencare le reti disponibili
<moz__> sul mio laptop c'è un interruttore per attivare l'hardware del wireless. l'ho acceso ma nulla è cambiata. il led del wireless è rimasto spento
<moz__> enzotib, non ce n'è neppure una disponibile
<enzotib> moz__: ma ora il menu dice che è attivo o no?
<moz__> enzotib, te l'ho detto: è abilitato ma è disconnesso
<enzotib> moz__: apri un terminale e scrivi iwconfig
<enzotib> moz__: metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<moz__> enzotib, iwconfig rileva che il wireless sta su eth1
<enzotib> moz__: ifconfig eth1
<moz__> enzotib, eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ac:81:12:16:be:ab   indirizzo inet6: fe80::ae81:12ff:fe16:beab/64 Scope:Link -           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 -           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 -           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 -           collisioni:0 txqueuelen:1000  -           Byte RX:0 (0.0 B)  Byte TX:0 (0.0 B) -          - Interrupt:17
<moz__> enzotib, questo è ifconfig eth1
<enzotib> moz__: sarebbe meglio usare pastebin, anche perché così non si capisce niente
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<moz__> ho un'enorme difficoltà ad usare il touchpad. su ubuntu la freccia non risponde molto bene. cmq provo
<enzotib> moz__: spe'
<enzotib> moz__: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<moz__> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566050
<moz__> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<moz__> enzotib, eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<enzotib> moz__: sei sicuro che il wireless sia su eth1?
<enzotib> ripeti iwconfig
<enzotib> e fammi vedere
<moz__> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566051/
<enzotib> moz__: se ripeti sudo iwlist eth1 scan, sempre lo stesso risultato?
<moz__> enzotib, sì, sempre lo stesso risultato
<moz__> enzotib, è che l'hardware è spento, ne sono sicuro, perché c'è un led sul mio laptop per il wireless
<enzotib> moz__: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<moz__> enzotib, fatto, poi ho rifatto iwlist eth1 scan ed il risultato è sempre lo stesso
<OverMe> moz__, mi intrometto un attimo, mi fai vedere un sudo rfkill list
<moz__> OverMe, 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN -	Soft blocked: yes	Hard blocked: no
<OverMe> moz__, sudo rfkill unblock all
<OverMe> poi ridai sudo rfkill list e vedi se quel Soft blocked: yes è scomparso
<moz__> OverMe, dopo unblock si è accesa la lucetta del led!
<moz__> OverMe, buon segno
<OverMe> prova adesso un sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<OverMe> vediamo se scanna
<moz__> OverMe, ma il blocked yes è rimasto
<moz__> iwlist eth1 scan mi ha dato un output molto lungo
<grazia> salve a tutti
<OverMe> moz__, pasta tutto quello che hai fatto
<moz__> ha trovato molti  ESSID
<grazia> non riesco a fare andare l'audio del mio hp pavillion dv5. ho ubuntu 10.10
<moz__> OverMe, enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566053/
<OverMe> moz__, tasto sinistro sull'icona della rete
<OverMe> compaiono le reti wireless?
<moz__> OverMe, forse se ora abilitassi le reti senza fili sul menu, funzionerebbe
<OverMe> moz__, probabile, prova
<moz__> OverMe, ma il problema è che mi pare che se abilito il wireless si stacca il wired, o sbaglio?
<OverMe> si si stacca il wired
<OverMe> vabbè che problema c'è
<moz__> OverMe, poi io vorrei evitare di dover fare tutto questo ogni volta che accendo il computer. Non c'è un modo per automatizzare?
<OverMe> moz__, intanto vedi se adesso funziona, se funziona prova a riavviare e vediamo se c'è da darlo ogni volta o no
<moz__> stanno comparendo le prime reti wireless
<moz__> ma la mia non compare ancora
<moz__> OverMe, strano, vede una decine di reti wireless, ma non la mia , che sta a mezzo metro da me
<OverMe> come si chiama?
<moz__> senza filo
<OverMe> nel iwlist compare
<moz__> iwlist eth1 scan |grep senza
<moz__>                     ESSID:"senza filo"
<moz__> infatti
<moz__> ah, eccola
<utopia> help ho una pennina di cui pensavo di averci installato ubuntu 10 invece ho installato la Live di ubuntu... ora come faccio a installarci ubuntu
<mnemonik> quale comando bisogna aggiungere al comando in "Applicazioni d'avvio" per far partire un'applicazione come ridotta a icona?
<grazia> non riesco a fare andare l'audio del mio hp pavillion dv5 su ubuntu 10.10
<utopia> quando clicco sull icona install Ubuntu 10.10  e poi vado su > specifica manualmente la partizione<  non mi vede la penna ma solo l hard disk  interno cosa posso fare per risolvere
<moz__> ci sono?
<OverMe> utopia, se la live ce l'hai sulla pennina usb non puoi installare sulla stessa pennina
<OverMe> moz__, si
<utopia> e cazzarola..
<moz__> OverMe, allora, senza filo è scomparsa dalla lista, ma il computer vede tante altre reti wireless
<moz__> iwlist eth1 scan |grep senza non mi da alcun output
<moz__> OverMe, è come se, dopo un tentativo fallito di connessione, avesse escluso "senza filo" dalla lista
<OverMe> moz__, perché non provi a cambiare canale alla tua rete? il channel 13 è un po gay
<moz__> OverMe, magari dopo, il chan 13 va benissimo per gli altri laptop della casa
<moz__> ora vorrei prima che funzionasse
<moz__> OverMe, che consigli?
<OverMe> quello è il consiglio, gli altri laptop funzioneranno lo stesso anche se cambi rete
<moz__> OverMe, ma pensi davvero che la causa sia il channel?
<moz__> OverMe, e su quale canale dovrei metterlo?
<OverMe> moz__, da 1 a 11 vanno bene
<moz__> ok
<moz__> OverMe, ma vogliamo prima provare ad automatizzare il funzionamento del wireless?
<moz__> di modo da non dovere ogni volta usare unblock
<OverMe> moz__, per far questo devi prima riavviare e vedere se davvero serve farlo tutte le volte
<moz__> OverMe, ok, allora riavvio
<moz_> ci sono?
<moz_> OverMe, iwlist eth1 scan: eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<homer-80> ho aggiornato alla 10.04 ma la wireless non va mi dice pass sbagliata!! come mai?
<sparkling> notte a tutti
<moz_> OverMe, devo assentarmi per un po'. Spero di ritrovarti dopo
<moz_> OverMe, enzotib: afk
<OverMe> moz_, ok a dopo
<grazia> ragazzi non funziona ne l'audio ne il micro
<grazia> come faccio ?
<ikam> salve a tutti
<ikam> se disattivo l'ssid della rete wireless i miei pc della lan la vedono ugualmente la rete ?
<ubu87> buonasera
<ikam> sera
<ikam> ubu87, sei pratico di wireless?
<ubu87> per caso qualcuno si ricorda la password per accedere al ruter microlink? 192.168.1.1
<ubu87> ne capisco
<ubu87> vediamo se posso aiutarti
<ikam> se disattivo l'ssid poi i pc della lan la vedono la rete?
<ubu87> non ti saprei dire
<ubu87> mi dispiace ti direi una fesseria
<ikam> grazie lo stesso
<ubu87> ragazzi nessuno ricorda i dat di default per accedere al server 192.168.1.1 da router microlink?
<utopiasistaesaur> help ...sono nella fase di installazione devo modificare una partizionare  o meglio sovrascriverla...quale tipo di file system devo usare_
<utopiasistaesaur> ext4 3 2 fat32 ecc. quale uso per partizionare su una precedente partizione da sovrascrivere
<utopiasistaesaur> please non ci siete piu
<caruso_g> penso che tu possa usare quelle che preferisci poichè la partizione verrà, appunto, sovrascritta
<utopiasistaesaur> caruso mi dice Non è stato definito alcun file system di root.  Correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento.
<caruso_g> per quanto riguarda il tipo di partizione, usa semplicemente ext4, ma sto andando per logica, in quanto la più recente, nativa per Linux anche se illegibile da winschifo
<gladio> buonasera a tutti!
<caruso_g> ciao
<gladio> ragazzi perfavore mi servirebbe una mano! sono abbastanza nabbo con linux
<e-DIO-t> !qualcuno | gladio
<ubot-it> gladio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<utopiasistaesaur> Creazione del file system ext4 nella partizione n° 5 di SCSI4 (0,0,0) (sdc) non riuscita.
<gladio> scusate! qualcuno ha del tempo da dedicarmi perfavore?
<e-DIO-t> gladio, esponi il problema -> se qualcuno ha la soluzione te la dara'. Se qualcuno puo' dedicarti del tempo, te lo dedichera'. Se hai 200 euro è piu' facile :D
<e-DIO-t> [sulle 200 euro scherzavo]
<gladio> lol! dovrei installare teamspeak 3. qualcuno lo ha già fatto?
<e-DIO-t> e ?
<e-DIO-t> no comunque io no, e credo nessunaltro
<caruso_g> utopiasistaesaur: ma dove lo stai installando? su un pc win? che distro è?
<e-DIO-t> ps: a giudicare dal tipo di file quello che dovrai fare sara': 1) scarica 2) rendi eseguible < chmod 700 filechehaiscaricato > 3) esegui < filechehairesoeseguibile.
<gladio> ad ogni modo. uso ubuntu 10.10   l'ho scaricato dal sito uff. clic tasto reso eseguibile. crea una cartella e qui mi fermo. riesco solo a farlo partire ma non ad installare
<verona65> ma in pratica cosa è xorg?
<Carlin0> verona65, → http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.Org
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-12
<sbubba> sera ragazzi
<sbubba> avrei un problema che non trovo nel forum.
<sbubba> ho un disco usb da 20gb e lo devo formattare in fat16. è normale che gparted non mi fa la partizione più grande di 4gb?
<OverMe> fat16?
<sbubba> già è__é
<sbubba> è per la vecchia xbox.
<OverMe> eh allora non puoi fare partizioni più grandi di 4 giga
<sbubba> OverMe, ah credevo che la cosa dei 4 gb fosse solo per i file. vabè. grazie :D
<aspitec> wee
<aspitec>  ciao a tutti
<aspitec> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pierino> ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi perchè nella cartella dei file temporanei non mi appare più la cartella dello streaming,quella che appare quando si sta vedendo un film
<yvesBsAs> ciao pierino
<pierino> ciao yve
<pierino> ne sai niente te?
<yvesBsAs> si, usi firefox?
<pierino> no chromium
<pierino> ma lo fa da oggi
<yvesBsAs> con chromium non saprei
<yvesBsAs> si è aggiornato flashplayer
<yvesBsAs> su Firefox uso uno script o un componente aggiuntivo
<pierino> che io sappia nn ho fatto nessun aggiornamento
<yvesBsAs> strano
<pierino> ti spiego i film li guardo con vlc  aprendo la cartella temporanea
<yvesBsAs> hai firefox?
<pierino> ma ora non è piu li
<pierino> si
<pierino> ora provo
<yvesBsAs> se vuoi ti passo il sistema che uso io
<Carlin0> pierino, ma sti filmati stremaing usano flash o moonlight ?
<Carlin0> perchè moonlight mi sa che non crea la cartella e nemmeno il file in tmp
<pierino> flash
<pierino> megavideo
<pierino> anche con firefox stessa cosa
<pierino> la cartella li me l'ha sempre aperta
<yvesBsAs> pierino, dai questi comandi
<yvesBsAs> da terminale
<yvesBsAs> mkdir $HOME/bin
<yvesBsAs> gedit $HOME/bin/copia-flash
<yvesBsAs> dentro il file vuoto ci copi
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566145/
<yvesBsAs> quello contenuto nella pagina, lo salvi, e quindi dai
<yvesBsAs> chmod +x $HOME/bin/copia-flash
<yvesBsAs> ora, quando tutto il video è bufferizzato (con firefox) dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> copia-flash
<yvesBsAs> e ti copierà il filmato nella tua home
<pierino> ok ti ringrazio
<pierino> ora ci provo
<go^> chi usa Gnome? che mixer audio avete? dpkg -l | grep mixer :P
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566154/ go^
<go^> grasie
<go^> perfetto
<Erick_80> salve a tutti
<Carlin0> buonanotte a tutti :)
<Erick_80> c'è nessuno?
<yvesBsAs> ciao Erick_80
<Erick_80> ciao, cercavo un consiglio per un driver grafico
<yvesBsAs> che scheda video?
<yvesBsAs> te li propone in driver hardware?
<Erick_80> Intel 4 serie per notebook
<yvesBsAs> che difetto ti fa?
<Erick_80> quando avvio il live di ubuntu schiaccia le immagini, ne deduco sia colpa del driver
<Erick_80> premetto che è la mia prima distrò Linux
<yvesBsAs> Erick_80, da livecd non si può troppo sapere se va o no, è un driver di default
<Erick_80> come fare figure di merda al primo colpd :D
<yvesBsAs> comunque per le intel mi sa che sarebbe preferibile installare la 10.04, non la 10.10
<yvesBsAs> no, perchè? chiedere è lecito, nessuno nasce "imparato", mi sa.
<Erick_80> sempre usato WIndows, di mestiere faccio grafica, Linux è diciamo il nuovo giocattolo per le notti insonne
<yvesBsAs> occhio che è una droga :D
<Erick_80> ho provato Mandriva ma è un continuo chiedere quattrini come microsofti :)
<Erick_80> io sono dei tempi di MS-DOS e un prompt dei comandi mi stuzzica :)
<yvesBsAs> pure io, il primo che ho maltrattato era il 5.0 :P
<yvesBsAs> che portatile è? un notebook o un netbook?
<Erick_80> Notebook, un Acer timeline,
<Erick_80> bello leggero che posso sbattere sul sedile della macchina
<yvesBsAs> si, non dovresti avere troppi problemi, unica avvertenza fatti bene i backup prima di installarlo, dovrai partizionare se vuoi mantenere anche Windows
<yvesBsAs> e un errore potrebbe anche fare un bel pasticcio
<Erick_80> Se non dovessi tenermi Adobe potrei anche far brillare WIndows ma aimeh non c'è un software per Linux altrettanto potente
<yvesBsAs> haia, aspetta, è un Intel serie i3 o i5 o i7?
<Erick_80> o forse sono io pigro, dopo dieci anni passati a studiare Photoshop sono pigro
<Erick_80> non saprei, sul pannello di controllo non mi da questo dettaglio
<yvesBsAs> Erick_80, sai mica se ha la doppia scheda video?
<yvesBsAs> che modello è di preciso?
<Erick_80> 4500 MHD
<yvesBsAs> spetta che vedo
<Erick_80> grassie :) sul sito intel dicono ci sia un driver ma non è scaricabile
<yvesBsAs> no, se ha solo la Intel come scheda video, il suo driver è in ubuntu, quindi è ok
<yvesBsAs> il modello del portatile quale è?
<Erick_80> Aspire 3810T
<Erick_80> sui forum dicono tutti va alla grande quindi credo sia la Live a non partire con un driver specifico
<yvesBsAs> si, ha una sola scheda video, è ok
<Erick_80> sei gentilissimo, grazie :)
<yvesBsAs> sulla LiveCD non c'è il driver aggiornato, quindi non è facile sapere se va o no
<Erick_80> sai dove posso scaricare una guida ad Ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<yvesBsAs> li sono le guide, ci sono tutte le categorie
<Erick_80> grasssie :D
<yvesBsAs> di nulla :D
<Erick_80> i tempi morti abbondano, almeno imparo qualcosa
<yvesBsAs> serve sempre imparare, è utile
<Erick_80> hai ragione, ormai mi sono rotto di giocare a Travian :D
<Erick_80> TI ringrazio per i consigli, vado a nanna adesso... buon proseguimento
<Shin3> \o
<mn_> ciao sto installando ubuntu in un sistema operativo con windows 7, a un certo punto mi chiede se Cancella  e usa l'intero disco, oppure Specifica manualmente le partizioni (avanzato) io voglio installare ubuntu ma tenere windows 7 cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> ola
<mn_> ciao sto installando ubuntu in un sistema con già installato windoes 7, ad un certo punto mi chiede se voglio cancellare il disco oppure specifica manualmente le operazioni? io voglio mantenere windoes grazie
<glpiana> mn_, è tutto  spiagato in questa guida
<glpiana> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> mn_, se qualcosa non ti è chiaro chiedi pure
<mn_> si non riesco come faccio a farti vedere un immagine
<glpiana> mn_, se all'avvio del cd hai scelto di installare direttamente non puoi, se hai scelto di provre ubuntu e da lì hai fatto partire l'installazione invece puoi
<glpiana> mn_, tu che hai scelto?
<mn_> sono ancora fermo alla scelta, comunque voglio tenere windows e quando parto decido con che sistema fare partire il computer
<glpiana> mn_, allora scegli di provare ubuntu. poi vedrai sul desktop l'icona per avviare l'installazione. quando arrivi al partizionamento, sotto applicazioni accessori trovi cattura schermata
<glpiana> !image | mn_
<ubot-it> mn_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> mn_, io torno tra poco
<ceon1> buongiorno a tutti
<moz_> salve
<moz_> ho problemi con il wireless, c'è qualcuno che possa aiutarmi?
<glpiana> moz_, esponi
<moz_> glpiana, ciao grazie. non si accende automaticamente
<moz_> ad ogni accensione del computer devo fare numerose prove da linea di comando per cercare di attivarlo
<glpiana> moz_, lo utilizzi solo su ubuntu?
<moz_> glpiana, iwlist scan mi dice "invalid argument"
<moz_> rfkill list midice "soft blocked yes"
<glpiana> moz_, e se dai sudo rfkill unblock all   si sblocca?
<moz_> glpiana, ieri si è sbloccato e si è subito acceso sul mio laptop il led del wireless
<moz_> invece ora -ho appena provato- neppure con rfkill unblock si è sbloccata
<moz_> ci deve essere qualcosa che spegne l'hardware del wireless dopo ogni uso
<moz_> ed è quello che vorrei risolvere
<glpiana> moz_, quindi ora è bloccata?
<moz_> glpiana, sì
<glpiana> moz_, dai rfkill list e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | moz_
<ubot-it> moz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<moz_> glpiana, ma sono tre righe, penso che possa pastare anche in chan, no?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> si ingaina il FloodBotIt1 altrimenti :)
<moz_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566238/
<glpiana> hai già dato unblock?
<moz_> sì
<glpiana> digita: dmesg | tail    e metti su pastebin
<moz_> glpiana, quando do unblock per un attimo si accende il led del wireless e poi si rispegne
<glpiana> ecco, allora dai unblock e poi dmesg | tail
<moz_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566239/
<glpiana> dai unblock e di nuovo dmesg | tail
<moz_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566240/
<moz_> glpiana, guarda l'ultimo
<glpiana> moz_, vediamo anzitutto che scheda è: lspci
<moz_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566241/
<moz_> glpiana, comunque ieri funzionava
<glpiana> moz_, che driver hai messo?
<glpiana> gli sta o i b43?
<moz_> glpiana, non capisco
<glpiana> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<glpiana> per usarla hai dovuto installare qualcosa
<glpiana> che cosa hai messo?
<moz_> glpiana, no ho semplicemente installato ubuntu
<moz_> glpiana, ed ha funzionato
<glpiana> moz_, digita lsmod    e metti su pastebin
<moz_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566242/
<glpiana> moz_, vai su sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<ceon1> ho qualche problema con la swap, dando top nel terminale non viene riconosciuta se dò swapon -s si attiva ma quando riavvio è sempre a zero come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> !image | moz_
<ubot-it> moz_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<moz_> glpiana, non capisco
<glpiana> moz_, sei su gnome?
<moz_> glpiana, ci sono su driver aggiuntivi, sì sono su gnome
<glpiana> ok, elenca qualcosa?
<moz_> glpiana, sì , cita la broadcom e dice che questo driver è attualmente in uso (lucina verde)
<moz_> glpiana, ma non credi si tratti di un problema di driver, altrimenti non funzionerebbe mai
<moz_> glpiana, invece, come ti dicevo, ieri funzionava
<moz_> glpiana, ed è stata sbloccata da unblock all
<moz_> glpiana, credo si tratti piuttosto di un problema di accensione e spegnimento dell'hardwar
<glpiana> moz_, ok, però se quel robo è attivo è perchè lo hai attivato tu. prima hai detto che hai installato e andava
<moz_> glpiana, esatto
<glpiana> per cui appurato che hai attivato il driver da lì, sta scheda la usi solo per ubuntu? o hai anche windows sul pc?
<moz_> glpiana, su questo computer c'è solo ubuntu
<glpiana> moz_, ha un interruttore?
<moz_> sì
<moz_> lo lascio sempre acceso
<glpiana> nel terminale scrivi: tail -f /var/log/messages
<moz_> anche quando abbasso il monitor
<glpiana> poi premi l'interruttore
<moz_> glpiana, l'interruttore è già acceso
<glpiana> premilo almeno 3 volte, poi metti su pastebin quanto esce. non mi interessa se è già acceso
<moz_> glpiana, non è un interruttore è una levetta, puoi spostarla su acceso o su spento
<glpiana> fallo
<moz_> il tail -f /var/log/messages deveo darlo ad interruttore acceso o spento
<moz_> ?
<glpiana> moz_, devi darlo prima di muovere l'interruttore
<moz_> glpiana, fatto, poi ho mosso l'interruttore ma non è apparso ulteriore output
<glpiana> muovilo ancora
<moz_> ma devo anche ridare il comando?
<glpiana> moz_, no, se non l'hai interrotto
<moz_> no, non compare niente di nuovo quando muovo l'interruttore
<glpiana> moz_, da quando hai scritto tail non è apparso nulla?
<moz_> sì sono apparse una decina di righi, ma poi, dopo aver mosso l'interruttore , non è apparso nulla di nuovo
<glpiana> moz_, oki, posso vedere ste righe?
<moz_> certo
<moz_> scusami , il mio browser mozilla è lentissimo
<moz_> cioè, volevo dire firefox
<moz_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566245/
<glpiana> ok, quell'interruttore a quanto vedo non fa nulla
<glpiana> torna sui driver aggiuntivi. e passami una schermata
<glpiana> !image | moz_
<ubot-it> moz_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<moz_> glpiana, che idiota!
<glpiana> O.o
<moz_> glpiana, non avevo cliccato su "abilita reti senza fili"
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> lol
<Shin3> o_O
<moz_> ora il led è acceso
<glpiana> vabbè dai, è sabato mattina
<moz_> ma il problema resta
<glpiana> moz_, ricominciamo allora
<moz_> innanzitutto perché comunque ogni volta mi tocca fare unblock
<glpiana> moz_, se il problema è solo ublock lo risolviamo veloce credo
<moz_> mentre invece vorrei che fosse possibile attivare il wireless agendo solo da gui
<moz_> non è solo quello
<glpiana> moz_, fai così, riavvia, e quando rientri dai subito sudo ublock all
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, se si sblocca lo inseriamo in avvio
<moz_> un altro problema è che il computer vede un  sacco di reti wireless tranne la mia
<glpiana> scusa MoL0ToV
<moz_> ieri sera all'improvviso la mia rete è scomparsa dalla lista
<glpiana> moz_, una cosa alla volta, anche se vedendo altre reti non penso il problema sia di ubuntu
<glpiana> moz_, fai la prova che ti ho detto
<moz_> riavviare? e poi?
<glpiana> <glpiana> moz_, fai così, riavvia, e quando rientri dai subito sudo ublock all
<moz_> ok
<moz_> a tra poco
<Trininty> buongiorno
<Trininty> nn c'è nessuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | Trininty
<ubot-it> Trininty: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<moz_> glpiana, ci sei?
<glpiana> moz_, sì
<moz_> allora, al riavvio stavolta il led era già acceso, sono andato sull'icona della connessione ed ho abilitato le reti senza fili. ora stanno cominciando ad apparire le varie reti
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<moz_> glpiana, stavolta c'è anche la mia, ma compare senza campo
<glpiana> moz_, spegni del tutto il pc e riavvialo e vedi se anche sta volta è accesa e riceve
<moz_> ok, a tra poco
<moz_> glpiana, il led è acceso, ho attivato le reti wireless dal menu a tendina
<moz_> glpiana, e sono comparse, ma non la mia
<glpiana> moz_, hai un altro pc con cui controllare che la tua rete sia attiva?
<moz_> certo
<moz_> glpiana, è attiva
<moz_> mi diceva una persona in chan che la frequenza 13 non è consigliabile
<glpiana> moz_, se la scheda di rete vede altre reti significa che funziona. perchè il pc si rifiuti di vedere la tua, beh, lo ignoro
<glpiana> moz_, di frequenze non so nulla, sorry
<moz_> capisco
<moz_> una domanda: l'interruttore del wireless posso lasciarlo costantemente acceso, anche quando spengo il laptop o quando abbasso il monitor?
<glpiana> moz_, che problemi potrebbe dare?
<moz_> ok
<moz_> altra cosa: è possibile evitare che mi venga richiesta la password all'avvio o dopo standby
<moz_> ?
<glpiana> moz_, all'avvio s', vai su sistema amministrazione inestra di acesso o di login e imposti l'accesso automatico per il tuo utente
<glpiana> non so se ha effetto anche sullo standby
<moz_> glpiana, ma è già impostato "accedere come moz automaticamente" e infatti lo fa
<moz_> glpiana, solo che mi chiede la password
<glpiana> moz_, ti chiederà la password una volta entrato
<glpiana> o ti fa fare il login?
<moz_> glpiana, si apre una schermata grafica che mi chiede la password, solo la password
<massimo18> moz_: ma che dice la finestra?
<glpiana> moz_, quello è il portachiavi
<massimo18> ecco
<moz_> no, la finestra si chiama "schermata di accesso>"
<moz_> sistema -> amministrazione -> schermata di accesso
<glpiana> moz_, vai su sistema amministrazione finestra di accesso e prendi una schermata
<moz_> glpiana, intendi: sistema -> amministrazione -> finestra di accesso? non esiste
<glpiana> moz_, scrivi gksu gdmsetup   in un terminale
<massimo18> moz_: si chiama schermata di acceso dai
<massimo18> *accesso
<moz_> esatto, schermata di accesso, ci ero già andato prima
<moz_> è gia impostato: accedere come moz
<glpiana> !image | moz_
<ubot-it> moz_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<moz_> automaticamente
<moz_> glpiana, vuoi che faccia uno screenshot? e come si fa?
<glpiana> moz_, applicazioni accessori cattura schermatat
<glpiana> *schermata
<nicotano> buongiorno
<moz_> glpiana, massimo18 http://imagebin.org/137496
<glpiana> moz_, in un terminale: dpkg -l  | grep gdm
<glpiana> !paste | moz_
<ubot-it> moz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<moz_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566252/
<glpiana> moz_, non capisco perchè non funzioni. hai mica usato qualche software per cambiare l'aspetto alla schermata di login?
<glpiana> moz_, anzi aspetta: digita dpgk -l | grep kdm          e   dpkg -l | grep xdm
<moz_> glpiana, no,  non ho usato alcun software
<glpiana> su pastebin se danno qualcosa
<moz_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566253/
<glpiana> moz_, boh, non so proprio dirti. qualcosa non va comunque
<moz_> incredibile, all'improvviso mi chiede la chiave di accesso del mio wireless
<moz_> dopo tutto questo tempo
<moz_> ci sono?
<moz_> glpiana, mi chiede la password per sbloccare il portachiavi? ma che password è?
<glpiana> moz_, quella ch hai impostato tu
<moz_> glpiana, io non l'ho impostata
<moz_> qui mi dice che ha stabilito la connessione wireless, che faccio? stacco il cavo ethernet?
<glpiana> moz_, prova
<moz__> glpiana, ci sono?
<glpiana> s'
<glpiana> sì
<moz__> ecco, ora sono in wireless
<moz__> glpiana, come si fa ad ottenere questo automaticamente all'avvio del computer?
<glpiana> moz__, togli il cavo di rete e controlli che la connessione wifi impstata su network manager abbia la spunta alla connessione automatica
<moz__> glpiana, dove sta network manager?
<moz__> glpiana, sta in sistema -> amministrazione?
<glpiana> moz__, l'icona della rete sul pannello. cliccaci col destro ed entra nella modifica connessioni
<massimo18> moz__: vicino all'orologio di norma
<moz__> glpiana, ci sono. poi?
<moz__> in "senza fili" è tutto vuoto
<glpiana> moz__, e poi vai sulla scheda delle reti wireless
<glpiana> ah eco, perfetto -.-
<glpiana> *ecco
<massimo18> uhm
<glpiana> moz__, vabbè, fai così. avvia senza cavo ethernet e vedi come si comporta
<moz__> glpiana, eh l'ho già visto, si comporta male
<pippo> ciao
<pippo> qualcuno può aiutarmi con il partizionamento?
<moz__> mi tocca attivare le reti wireless, poi combattere con il portachiavi che chiede una password che non conosco, e poi infine devo inserire la chiave wap
<nicotano> pippo, cosa devi fare
<glpiana> moz__, dai iwconfig ora che sei connesso, e coi dati che ti da compila la connessione wifi su network manager
<glpiana> moz__, altro non so che dirti
<pippo> sto installando ubuntu sul mio pc e sono al passo partizione dischi, non riesco ad avanzare..
<moz__> glpiana, ok, ci provo
<nicotano> pippo, hai scelto partizionamento manuale?
<moz__> glpiana, altra domanda: trovi normale che ogni pagina web impieghi una trentina di secondi per caricarsi, google compresa? è un problema di firefox o di cosa?
<pippo> si, altrimenti c'è pure quello automatico? non mi cancella i dati?
<nicotano> pippo, hai anche windows sul disco ?
<pippo> si
<glpiana> moz__, non pesno sia un problema di firefox. sarà un problema di rete
<moz__> glpiana, ma mi succede sia con il wired che con i wireless e non mi succede con altri computer connessi a questa wlan
<massimo18> moz__: posso chiederti con che gestore hai la connessione wifi?
<pippo> mi puoi aiutare nicotano?
<moz__> massimo18, alice tedesca
<nicotano> pippo, hai spazio libero per installare ubuntu ? la cosa migliore da fare è creare prima spazio non allocato e poi installare lì,
<moz__> glpiana, massimo18 io credo sia un problema di questo computer
<nicotano> pippo,  e meglio ancora creare prima le partizioni e dopo fare installazione
<massimo18> moz__: se lo hai solo con questo ... lo credo pure io
<pippo> si, ho spazio..ma praticamente sono nella schermata partizionare i dischi e mi fa vedere la partizioni ma non capisco che devo fare x proseguire..
<moz__> massimo18, potrebbe essere magari un problema di dns?
<massimo18> moz__: hai messo dns diversi dagli altri pc?
<nicotano> pippo, devi selezionare la partizione che vuoi usare e poi pulsante modifica
<moz__> massimo18, no, non li ho proprio toccati
<massimo18> moz__: non so dirti
<moz__> ok
<nicotano> pippo dopo scegli il file system ext4 e il punto di mount / e spunta formatta
<nicotano> !installazione | pippo vedi qui le schermate
<ubot-it> pippo vedi qui le schermate: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pippo> c'è solo ext3, va bene cmq?
<nicotano> pippo,  che versione stai  usando
<pippo> di ubuntu?
<nicotano> certo
<pippo> una versione vecchia che ho in un cd..in quanto sto cercando di installare ubuntu in una macchina vecchia..
<nicotano> pippo quanta ram ha sto pc
<pippo> 240..
<massimo18> ?
<nicotano> pippo sarà 256 meno 16 pwer scheda video
<pippo> si si..scusa..
<nicotano> ma ubuntu sarà alquanto pesante
<nicotano> sarebbe meglio Lubuntu
<pippo> mmm..e dove lo trovo?
<moz__> glpiana, sistema -> amministrazione -> utenti e gruppi : "non richiedere la password all'accesso"
<nicotano> metti lubuntu in cerca :)
<pippo> mi va con la ram del mio pc?
<nicotano> pippo, lubuntu va, cmq vedi un po' qui per distro per pc vecchi  http://livelinux.altervista.org/index.php
<massimo18> -.-
<pippo> ok grazie, è di facile installazione?
<nicotano> pippo, segui la guida di ubuntu
<pippo> si ok..grazie!
<nicotano> ;)
<moz_> glpiana, come faccio ad impostare "abilita reti senza fili" attivo di default?
<sconsolata> ciao a tutti ho un problema con hamachi qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<nicotano> sconsolata, descrivi il problema chi sa ti risponderà
<sconsolata> hamachi di ubuntu non comunica con hamachi di winxp, non si riescono a pingare
<sconsolata> anche se hamachi di ubuntu "vede" quello di xp, non è vero il contrario
<sconsolata> e cmq il ping non dà esito positivo
<sconsolata> non saprei come descrivere meglio il problema...
<nicotano> sconsolata,  vedi qui , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603761
<onebitxajax> ciao a tyutti mi serve una zampa
<sconsolata> grazie, ma si parla di condivisione di file, il mio problema è più a monte: i due computer non si pingano nemmeno...
<onebitxajax> allora ho una pennetta usb che si e' danneggiata ho provato a formattare sotto windows ma mi dice che e' impossibile.
<onebitxajax> volevo sapere se si puo fare qualcosa
<onebitxajax> praticamente si e' bloccata da sola
<nicotano> onebitxajax, lsusb la vede ?
<onebitxajax> prima di procedere con la formattazione ho fatto la copia con dd
<onebitxajax> nicotano: si la vede
<onebitxajax> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1307:0165 Transcend Information, Inc. 2GB/4GB Flash Drive
<nicotano> la formatti in fat32
<onebitxajax> con che comando?
<nicotano> usa gparted a  chiavetta smontata
<onebitxajax> ok aspe lo installo
<nicotano> o amministrazione gestore dischi
<nicotano> selezioni chiavetta, smonti formatti
<onebitxajax> posso usare anche mkfs.vfat? ma su che devise lo devo lanciare?
<onebitxajax> nicotano: sotto gparted mi dice spazio non allocato e mi dice di creare partizione
<nicotano> onebitxajax, creala
<onebitxajax> mi dice che devo creare la tabella delle partizioni
<onebitxajax> la faccio mi dice che e' impossivbile farlo
<nicotano> smontala
<onebitxajax> "errore nel creare la tabella delle partizioni"
<onebitxajax> sudo umount: /dev/sdc: non montato
<onebitxajax> nicotano: non e' montata
<nicotano> onebitxajax, se non è montata e a spazio non allocato non puoi creare partizioni forse il supporto è rovinato
<onebitxajax> niente sembra proppio che non si puo fare niente
<onebitxajax> sembra di si
<onebitxajax> diamine
<onebitxajax> ce qualche operazione per accertarsi che e' proppio rovinato rovinato quindi da buttare?
<nicotano> onebitxajax, io non so, aspetta qualche esperto di HW
<onebitxajax> ok grazie comunque
<nicotano> ;)
<onebitxajax> allora per chi leggera
<onebitxajax> questo e' l'autput di fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/566261/
<onebitxajax> niente mi dice Errore durante la chiusura del file
<onebitxajax> me sa che e' morta stecchita
<ml> COME FACCIO a cambiarew la lingua da inglese a italiano in mozilla thunderbird i ubuntu?
<bellapevoi> regà aiuto
<bellapevoi> chi sa dirmi come far funzionare
<bellapevoi> un jack uscita audio su ubunto 10.10?
<bellapevoi> è urgente!
<bellapevoi> ce nessuno?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> bellapevoi: dica
<bellapevoi> sai percaso come far funzionare un uscita audio su ubuntu su un asus
<bellapevoi> che purtroppo non mi ricordo il modello
<ml> COME FACCIO a cambiare la lingua da inglese a italiano in mozilla thunderbird in ubuntu?
<bellapevoi> la versione e la 10.10
<jester-> bellapevoi: controllato in prefernze>audio se l'uscita è quella giusta?
<jester-> bellapevoi: poi installa gnome-alsamixer e vedi se c'è qalcosa disattivato
<onebitxajax> jester-: e deve stare attento anche al CAVO!!!! XD (scherzo)
<bellapevoi> mo controllo
<Brady1> Ragazzi un buon programma per fare video con la webcam??
<onebitxajax> mi sa che e' ora di punta
<jester-> no no i cavi sono il disonore
<Brady1> perchè uso kamoso ma poi devo convertire i video,o magari i video escono male
<motz> come posso abilitare di default fin dall'avvio le reti wireless (vorrei evitare di dover vistare ogni volta la voce "abilita reti senza fili" nel menu a tendina) ?
<nicotano> Brady1, usa openshot
<onebitxajax> buon lavoro jester torno dopo :D te lascio in mezzo alle domande :D
<jester-> Brady1: per ste cose chiedi in chat
<nicotano> onebitxajax, leggi il privato
<Brady1> jester-: ok vado li
<jester-> motz: hai spuntato connetti automticamente nella wifi?
<motz> jester-, dove?
<bellapevoi> jester- : ok ho qualcosa di disattivato
<bellapevoi> ma non so che fare
<jester-> motz: tasto sinistro sull'icona>modifica reti>wifi
<motz> jester-, ah ho capito cosa intendi, no quello non è spuntato ma io parlo di una abilitazione che è a monte di questa
<bellapevoi> jester- : un codice da terminale semmai?
<jester-> motz: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> motz: che c'è dentro
<moz_> jester-, auto lo - iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> bellapevoi: alsamixer
<bellapevoi> gia fatto alsamixer
<jester-> moz_: dovrebbe essere abilitata al boot, spunta connetti auto
<bellapevoi> solo che poi non so cosa devo fare
<motz> jester-, io invece parlo di: icona -> tasto destro -> abilita reti senza fili
<motz> jester-, dopo il boot devo andare sull'icona, cliccare col destro e vistare "abilita reti senza fili"
<jester-> bellapevoi: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer e poi lo trovi in audio che le plus facile
<motz> jester-, ed è quello che vorrei evitare
<jester-> motz: epporva a mettere la sount su auto
<motz> jester-, e che cos'è la sount?
<jester-> scusa la spunta
<motz> jester-, e dove sta "auto" ?
<jester-> motz: nelle impostazioni wifi
<jester-> connetti automaticamente
<bellapevoi> jester- : poi cosa mi dovrebbe spuntare fuori?
<jester-> bellapevoi: il mixer
<jester-> e vedi se è tutto abilitato
<motz> jester-, intendi dire icona -> tasto destro -> modifica connessioni -> senza fili ?
<jester-> motz: eh
<motz> jester-, è lì che devo trovare questo "auto"?
<jester-> motz: se ci vai e guardi?
<motz> jester-, lì trovo la voce "connettere automaticamente" èd già vistata, ma questo non c'entra niente con il mio problema. Questa dice che se trova molte reti wireless deve connettersi automaticamente alla mia, ma nonn è questo il problema
<jester-> motz: sudo rfkill unblock all
<motz> jester-, ma dovrei fare rfkill unblock all ad ogni avvio?
<jester-> motz: di default è abilitata la wifi, il problema sa di qualche azione maldestra tipo repo esterno che ha cambiato qualcosa
<motz> jester-, non so cosa sia il repo esterno ma se la soluzione è quella di dare ad ogni avvio un comando da linea di comando, allora non mi va bene
<jester-> motz: reinstalla network-manager e network-manager-gnome
<motz> jester-, addirittura, ma allora la situazione è grave
<jester-> motz: lo so che non va bene ma da solo non si sminchiato e se non ricordi cosa hai eventualmente fatto lè dura capire
<motz> jester-, non ho fatto niente, ho istallato ubuntu da pochi giorni
<motz> jester-, una domanda, ma quando tu avvii, la voce "abilita rete senza fili" è già vistata?
<jester-> motz:  e 7 si
<motz> jester-, ah, beato te!
<jester-> motz: installati wicd e togli network-manager e network-manager-gnome
<bellapevoi_> ragazzi aiuto
<bellapevoi_> dopo aver installato gnome-alsamixer non mi si sente piu il microfono su skype
<motz> jester-, ma non vorrei smanettare troppo
<jester-> bellapevoi_: centra nulla con skype, controlla le impostazioni di skype
<bellapevoi_> ma il codice da terminale per il jack audio?
<bellapevoi_> perchè con alsamixer non mi funziona il jackaudio!
<bellapevoi_> jester- : il microfono e tornato ora pero ho bisogno del jack audio per le cuffie che di funzionare non ne vuole saper propio
 * A|\|DR34 Ciao a Tutti!
<jester-> bellapevoi_: nel mixer
<bellapevoi_> non c'è nel mixer!
<pn3um0> il jack audio non c'è nel mixer?
<jester-> bellapevoi_: nelle impostazioni uscita
<Collaudatore> buongiorno, mi rivolgo agli uomini di buona volontà, mi aiutate a  configurare il notify di kvirc? vi incollo lo script da configurare, e il manuale di alcuni comandi: http://imagebin.org/137504   http://imagebin.org/137505  http://imagebin.org/137507  grazie
<jester-> headphone
<jester-> o cufie
<bellapevoi_> jester- : Mi da solo l'audio inerno ma non funziona
<bellapevoi_> che sarebbero le casse del computer
<Collaudatore> adesso la bella polarizza tutta l'attenzione, e addio notify
<bellapevoi_> jester- : quindi come posso trovare headphone o cuffie dato che non esistono lol
<jester-> Collaudatore: è amica di quello della wifi
<Collaudatore> non capisco il riferimento
<Collaudatore> cmq, una bella non fa mai la fila
<jester-> all'altro non rimane spuntata abilita wifi
<Collaudatore> ahaaahah
<bellapevoi_> jester- : ??
<jester-> Collaudatore: siamo vecchi del mestiere, dietro alle belle ci sono 99% dei manici tanto
<Collaudatore> infatti, ho una casistica tutta mia
<Collaudatore> di solito sono belli che si spacciano per gnoc...
<Collaudatore> scusate, perché non ricevo aiuto, il mio argomento è ostico o troppo banale?
<mnemonik> dopo aver definito una regola in iptables vorrei non doverla inserire ogni volta al riavvio del pc: come faccio a salvarla in iptables? ho provato a dare "sudo iptables-save" ma non va
<jester-> !iptables
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<utopia> ciao
<utopia> vorrei inserire la nuova versione di ubuntu su un dvd vuoto per poi installare ubuntu su un  hd esterno ma non capisco piu dove scaricare la versione
<jester-> !maverick | utopia
<ubot-it> utopia: Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ | Kubuntu 10.10: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<utopia> grazie
<utopia> cosa mi consigli per installare l iso sul dvd?
<pn3um0> brasero direi
<utopia> ma sono su winzozzo
<Brady1> ragazzi vorrei installare ubuntu su un pc che ha mandriva come SO, però l'installazione del cd non parte (anche settando il bios), invece se provo a mettere il cd di mandriva,l'installazione parte...come faccio?
<Brady1> ps. ho provato anche da usb
<daniele9821> salve a tutti
<daniele9821> ho configurato un client ldap per connettersi ad un server e fin qui tutto bene...il problema è quando provo ad accedere quando ldap è spento...in pratica se mi collego da root (ssh) non mi permette di entrare nelle cartelle e si appende
<daniele9821> salve a tutti
<daniele9821> ho configurato un client ldap per connettersi ad un server e fin qui tutto bene...il problema è quando provo ad accedere quando ldap è spento...in pratica se mi collego da root (ssh) non mi permette di entrare nelle cartelle e si appende
<AIUTATEME> aiuto
<AIUTATEME> allora
<AIUTATEME> ho bisogno di far funzionare il jack per le cuffiette
<AIUTATEME> solo che nonostante abbia fatto si con alsamixer e anche lo gnome-alsamixer
<AIUTATEME> non mi da nessun usita tra le opsioni
<AIUTATEME> ce nessuno?
<AIUTATEME> ce nessuno?
<AIUTATEME> non c'è nessunoooo?
<verona65> esiste un programma che visualizzi in automatico gli appuntamenti/scadenze / eccetera? uso ubuntu10.10  ho provato con evolution ma non notifica nulla a meno che non lo tengo sempre aperto...
<dacrof> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con lo scroll di un mouse wireless microsoft in pratica lo scroll avviene troppo velocemente 5 righe alla volta c'è un modo per risolvere?
<nOOBuNTO> CIao
<nOOBuNTO> quanto occupa Ubuntu nel disco?
<dacrof> adesso sto usando la versione live
<nOOBuNTO> ovviamente appena istallato ..
<nOOBuNTO> Giusto per sapere quando spazio dare alla partizione..
<dacrof> penso 50gb
<ibi> ola
<ibi> Ciao a tutti. Non riesco a trovare supporto per installare un touch screen Hp su Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<verona65> esiste un programma che visualizzi in automatico gli appuntamenti/scadenze / eccetera? uso ubuntu10.10  ho provato con evolution ma non notifica nulla a meno che non lo tengo sempre aperto...
<Nando> Salve volevo chiedervi un aiuto
<Nando> volevo installare
<Nando> google earth su ubuntu
<Nando> quindi sono andato sul sito ufficiale
<Nando> e mi ha fatto scaricare un file.bin
<Nando> ma cosa ne devo fare?
<Nando> in pratica come si installa un programma da .bin?
<go^> chmod +x file.bin
<go^> e poi ./file.bin
<go^> ?
<Nando> cosa?
<Nando> scusa potresti spiegarti meglio, sono nuovo
<Nando> del sistema
<go^> apri il terminale
<go^> vai nella cartella
<Nando> ok
<go^> scrivi chmod +x nome_file_google_earth.bin
<go^> poi
<go^> ./nome_file_gooogle.bin
<FloodBotIt1> go^: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<verona65> esiste un programma che visualizzi in automatico gli appuntamenti/scadenze / eccetera? uso ubuntu10.10  ho provato con evolution ma non notifica nulla a meno che non lo tengo sempre aperto...
<go^> Nando, perdonami devo scappare cmq è facile..segui cosa ti ho detto
<go^> sennò fai tasto destro sul file e rendi "eseguibile" il file
<go^> poi ci clicchi due volte sopra.
<nicotano> salve
<max230664> scusate ma che differenza c'è tra Empathy e Pidgin?
<Nando> scusate mi spiegate come si rende eseguibile un file .bin?
<nicotano> Nando,  sudo chmod +x filename.bin
<pino> ciao a tutti vorrei installare pokerstars e ci sto provando con wine ma non ci riesco..... mi esce un messaggi di errore....
<verona65> Nando ma perchè non scarichi file .deb? è più semplice installare
<Nando> vorrei
<Nando> ma google earth
<Nando> non ha questo tipo di file
<pino> ma per me nessuno??
<nicotano> pino posta il msg di errore
<pino> ok
<pino> asp
<verona65> Nando dove hai salvato?
<Nando> allora
<pino> The file '/home/pinuccio/.wine/dosdevices/c:/PokerStarsInstallIT.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Nando> ho fatto un mezzo macello
<Nando> adesso me lo riscarico e lo lascio in file scaricati
<verona65>  Nando aspetta ti do link giusto
<Nando> ok
<Nando> grazie
<verona65>   Nando leggilo bene prima e poi vaihttp://www.danirevi.it/guida-per-installare-google-earth-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<verona65> http://www.danirevi.it/guida-per-installare-google-earth-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<nicotano> pino,   dai il bit di esecuzione al file PokerStarsInstallIT.exe con   sudo chmod a+x  /percorso/nomefile.exe
<Nando> a quindi
<Nando> la devo salvare msul desktop
<pino> scusami ma sono proprio ignorante ma qui dove si vedono i percorsi??
<Nando> grazie mille verona
<verona65> Nando desktop è la scrivania,quindi nel terminale invece di desktop metti scrivania
<Nando> a giusto
<Nando> ma prima di ogni comando ci vuole per forza sudo?
<pino> nicotano il percorso sarebbe la posizione scrittai n proprietà??
<nicotano> pino, lo hai scritto prima  pino> The file '/home/pinuccio/.wine/dosdevices/c:/PokerStarsInstallIT.exe' is not marked as executable.
<pino> ah ecco si
<pino> grazie
<pino> ci vuole pazienza con quelli come me;)
<Nando> scusate ma mi da un errore
<Nando> mi dice        Impossibile caricare 'setup.data/setup.xml'
<Nando> questo è strano perchè all'inizio della procedura d'installazione
<Nando> fa il controllo di integrità dell'archivio, e non trova problemi
<Nando> questo è quello che mi dice per esteso:  setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty  ^ setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found  ^ Impossibile caricare 'setup.data/setup.xml'
<pino> nicotano ho scritto il comando ma non è successo niente dopo che ho dato invio
<nicotano> pino, se il terminale non ti ha segnalato errore, il comando è stato eseguito correttamente
<nicotano> pino,  puoi verificare nelle proprietà del file se è stato rese eseguibile
<nicotano> reso*
<pino> grande nicotano.....sei un mito senti ma questo è il comando che devo usare per tutti i prog che non diventano eseguibili???
<nicotano> !permessi | pino
<ubot-it> pino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<sara_> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi può aiutare a capire come funziona wine????????
<nicotano> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<sara_> come faccio ad installare un programma exe
<sara_> è installato sul pc
<sara_> faccio la rocedura ma mi da un errore
<nicotano> sara_, posta l'errore
<daniele9821> salve a tutti
<daniele9821> ho configurato un client ldap per connettersi ad un server e fin qui tutto bene...il problema è quando provo ad accedere quando ldap è spento...in pratica se mi collego da root (ssh) non mi permette di entrare nelle cartelle e si appende
<sara_> qui mi sa non posso scrivere tutto l'errose
<nicotano> !pastebin | sara_
<ubot-it> sara_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sara_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566317/
<sara_> executable bit è cliccabile ma la pagina è in inglese è non ci capisco niente
<nicotano> sara_, dai il permesso di esecuzione a quel file sudo chmod a+x /home/gio/.wine/dosdevices/c:/va32.exe
<sara_> grazie tante nicotano
<nicotano> :)
<sara_> quindi se mi capita un'altra volta devo scrivere-  sudo chmod a+x poi in percorso???????
<nicotano> !permessi |  sara_
<ubot-it> sara_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<sara_> grazie a tutti ragazzi
<sara_> baci
<nicotano> ;) ciao sara_
<simpleistheway> salve mi sapete dire come faccio a pastarvi i log per vedere se ho tutte le repository e i codec audio a posto?
<simpleistheway> c'e nessuno per help?
<go^> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<go^> !paste | simpleistheway
<ubot-it> simpleistheway: please see above
<NightSilent> salve, vorrei cercare di aprire un file con perl, può aiutarmi qualcuno?
<simpleistheway> ok quele e' il commando per vedere se ho tutti i codec audio video e le repository ?
<simpleistheway> c'e un comando da terminale?
<nicotano> !formatiproprietari | simpleistheway
<ubot-it> simpleistheway: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<lorenzo> salve a tutti, avrei una domanda per un problema di connessione, c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<daniele9821> ora parte la storia di non chiedere se posso chiedere
<nicotano> !qualcuno | lorenzo
<ubot-it> lorenzo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<daniele9821> eccola :D
<lorenzo> ok scusate: DOMANDA: non riesco a caricare pagine https con chrome o firefox collegandomi al router via wireless. con cavo nessun problema.
<nicotano> lorenzo,  iwconfig cosa risponde
<Collaudatore> sera,vexata quaestio, mi aiutate a configurare il notify di kvirc, linko script notify e istruzioni comandi. Grazie http://imagebin.org/137504 http://imagebin.org/137505 http://imagebin.org/137507
<Collaudatore> sera,vexata quaestio, mi aiutate a configurare il notify di kvirc, linko script notify e istruzioni comandi. Grazie http://imagebin.org/137504 http://imagebin.org/137505 http://imagebin.org/137507
<indy> cioa a tutti
<indy> qualcuno ha voglia di darmi una mano?
<prano> vorrei formattare in fat 32 un hard disk esterno, usando gparted non riesco a smontarlo, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<indy> non riesco a trovare i driver per la stampante hp c3180 per ubuntu 10.04
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | indy
<ubot-it> indy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<remix_tj> prano: hai provato da riga comandi a fare umount ?
<prano> non saperi come fare
<prano> terminale?
<remix_tj> prano: si
<remix_tj> prima dai il comando
<remix_tj> mount
<remix_tj> allo scopo di vedere quali sono le partizioni montate e poter scegliere quale smontare
<remix_tj> !paste | prano
<ubot-it> prano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<prano> sono abbastanza scarso con il terminale
<remix_tj> prano: non importa
<prano> ok non importa, ma se mi daiil comando da inserire a terminale....
<go^> prano, per smontare una partizione tasto destro --> smonta
<go^> prano (su gparted)
<prano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566339/
<indy> driver HPc3180 per ubuntu 10.04??????????????
<indy> non riesco a trovarli.... please help!!!!!
<prano> go, non mi funziona su gparted, l'hard disk è formattato in ntfs
<enzotib> indy: cos'è?
<indy> una stampante e scanner
<remix_tj> prano: dovrebbe essere questo /dev/sdb
<remix_tj> allora prano
<remix_tj> apri nautilus
<prano> sdb1
<indy> enzotib: hai qualche idea?
<remix_tj> prano: se vai  su nautilus -> Computer da li' dovresti avere il disco, e puoi fare tasto destro -> smonta volume
<prano> remix_tj, mi dici dove trovo nautilus?
<remix_tj> prano: e' il programma che serve a guardare le cartelle
<prano> mi da errore,
<remix_tj> che errore prano?
<prano> nulla, è perchè avevo ancora aperto gparted, adesso me l'ha smontato
<remix_tj> ok, ora vai di gparted
<prano> ora posso formatarlo in FAT32 con gparted?
<prano> remix_tj, mentre lo formatto posso creare 2 partizioni?
<remix_tj> puoi fare quello che vuoi
<prano> remix_tj, sapresti guidarmi nel creare 2 partizioni?
<remix_tj> !partizioni | prano
<ubot-it> prano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<remix_tj> !gparted | prano
<ubot-it> prano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<remix_tj> vedi ste guide, sono molto esaustive
<prano> grazie mille
 * djinnZ is away: -
<viviane> salve a tutti, non riesco a connettermi a siti https da rete wireless da router di casa, con cavo di rete tutto va a meraviglia. ho appena installato 10.04 ed è tutto di default. qualche idea?
<viviane> iwconfig restituisce= http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566350/
<Synaptic> !google ubuntu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'google ubuntu'
<Synaptic> non fa anche da google bot?
<Synaptic> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti
<lusuhard> qualcuno se ne intende di sopcast montato su ubuntu?
<lusuhard> sto cercando di vedere in streaming le partite del 6 nazioni ma sopcast installato non parte e da terminale mi da questo errore
<lusuhard>  /dev/mixer directory non esistente
<jester-> lusuhard: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=417688.0
<Easy> ciao a tutti
<Easy> ragazzi ho un problema con xchat...non mi fa connettere ad un server, mi dice: host sconosciuto, forse è scritto male?
<Synaptic> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<Easy> sto impazzendo, non trovo soluzioni da nessuna parte
<Synaptic> jester-, devo chiederti una cortesia
<Synaptic> puoi querarmi?
<Synaptic> Easy, querami ti aiuto io
<Synaptic> cosi evitiamo di spammare
<Easy> ok grazie
<jtorrance> ciao: ogni tanto il pc perde la connessione con il wi-fi e la riprende solo se riavvio la macchina. esiste un comando da shell per riavviare solo i servizi di rete?
<ciro77> salve a tutti
<ciro77> qualcuno mi può aiutare con un problema?
<Simoteo> jtorrance: prova un "sudo restart network-manager"
<Simoteo> ciro77: dicci pure
<jtorrance> Simoteo, grazie mille
<ciro77> non riesco ad attivare il wireless sul portatile
<Simoteo> ciro77: forse è meglio se posti nel forum di ubuntu-it... nella IRC è un po' scomodo
<ciro77> ok
<ciro77> ciao
<remix_tj> Simoteo: ????
<remix_tj> Ti sembra una  risposta vai sul forum?
<utopia_> ho installato ubuntu in una penna sta aggiornando da ore e dice che si è verificato un errore nel gestore pacchetti  ....errore Broken count 0.......dipendenze irrisolte.... sta per finire l aggiornamento..
<remix_tj> utopia_: fai cosi', da terminale
<remix_tj> sudo apt-get install -f
<utopia_> aspetto finisca?
<remix_tj> si si
<utopia_> dopo aggiornamento scrivo quel codice , ok grazie
<remix_tj> poi utopia_ se eventualmente ti da ancora errori dopo quel comando
<remix_tj> incolla il risultato sul paste
<Simoteo> remix_tj: non era per dire "Vattene Via", era per dire che nel forum è più leggibile èerchè puoi postare l'output del terminale e così via. Non volevo dire nulla di male. Mi dispiace
<remix_tj> !paste | utopia_
<ubot-it> utopia_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<remix_tj> Simoteo: l'output del terminale si puo' incollare anche qui, basta usare il paste :-)
<utopia_> ok
<utopia_> ci vorranno ancora 20 minuti..
<Simoteo> remix_tj: Ok... di solito faccio supporto sul forum, è la prima volta che faccio nell'IRC :-)
<utopia_> 3 ore di aggiornamento mi sembrano un po troppi..
<Simoteo> remix_tj:  cmq ho sbagliato e mi pento di ciò che ho detto
<remix_tj> Simoteo: vai 10 minuti dietro la lavagna, facciamo che basta cosi'
<utopia_> simoteo è troppo meglio qui in chat !
<remix_tj> utopia_: dipende quanta roba hai aggiornato
<Simoteo> remix_tj: XD
<utopia_> remix è il primo aggiornameento 10.10
<utopia_> e mi ha pure incasinato l avvio di windows
<Simoteo> utopia_ Ma per "incasinato" intendi l'avvio stesso di Windows o hai problemi con Grub?
<utopia_> ora all avvio l hd interno che aveva sistema winzoz non parte piu
<jester-> utopia_: linux parte?
<Simoteo> utopia_: Un suggerisco "sudo update_grub2"
<utopia_> dopo un tentativo di ripristino con il cd di winzoz mi ha riconosciuto la penna con ubuntu per effettuare il primo avvio di ubuntu ma dell avvio di winzoz non esce
<jester-> utopia_: linux parte o no
<Simoteo> utopia_: da linux, ovviamente
<utopia_> mi esce una cosa tipo : error no such device: dvs4wd33 - 21ddfsdfd312234 ecc. ecc.
<jester-> utopia_: alura, hai installato ubuntu, parte o no
<utopia_> ubuntu sulla penna è partito e ora sono al primo aggiornamento...
<jester-> utopia_: grub è installato sulla penna o su mbr dell'hd
<utopia_> ma se tolgo la penna e riavvio non mi trova piu winzoz dell hd interno , mi sono spiegazzato?
<jester-> utopia_: se non rispondi alle domande la vedo dura
<Simoteo> Io vado a dare un'occhiata al forum, ho in sospeso un lavoro da fare. Torno tra poco
<jester-> utopia_: sulla penna hai installazione normale o la live
<utopia_> jester nella penna adesso c'è ubuntu normale...
<utopia_> sto effettuando primo aggiornamento durato 2 / 3 ore circa
<jester-> utopia_: cioè boot da cd e hai installato sulla penna?
<utopia_> da cd live ho installato sulla penna 16gb
<jester-> utopia_: e grub dove lo hai fatto mettere
<utopia_> e che ne so
<jester-> utopia_: su hd hai qualche altro sistema linux?
<utopia_> no sul mio hd interno c'è solo winzoz
<jester-> utopia_: hai un solo hd?
<utopia_> no ne ho 2 uno interno e uno esterno che mi da noie...
<jester-> utopia_: frega no di quello esterno
<jester-> utopia_: se togli la penna e hd sub?
<utopia_> lo avevo comprato apposta per ubuntu ma poi ho visto che dava noie..
<utopia_> se tolgo la penna e hd esterno resto diciamo nel dos
<Simoteo> utopia_: Che cosa fa di preciso questo hd esterno?
<utopia_> e mi dice tipo error no such device: dvs4wd33 - 21ddfsdfd312234 ecc. ecc
<jester-> utopia_: e wwinzoz sta sull'interno o esterno
<utopia_> il mio hd esterno ha il risparmio energetico e si spegne quando non si dovrebbe spegnere ...
<jester-> utopia_: e wwinzoz sta sull'interno o esterno
<utopia_> winzoz sta sull interno quindi quello esterno non centra
<jester-> utopia_: stacca anche hd usb e prova
<utopia_> gia provato non cambia
<Synaptic> jester-, necessito un secondo di te in query
<Synaptic> per una cosa rapida
<jester-> utopia_: invece con la penna attaccata parte?
<utopia_> sul bios c'è hd interno è riconosciuto...
<utopia_> ù
<Synaptic> appena hai finito.. non ce fretta
<utopia_> con la penna parte ubuntu
<jester-> utopia_: c'è winzoz nel menu brub?
<utopia_> si dal grub della shell dove scegli il kernel c'è anche una voce di winzoz che non ho provato...ma non vorrei sia riferito alla penna..
<jester-> utopia_: prova a vedere se da penna parte winzoz
<jester-> utopia_: quanto meno si capisce se è xp sminchiato
<utopia_> si proverò perchè ora sono alle prese con l aggiornamento che non finisce piu..
<utopia_> ok
<jester-> utopia_: sta scaricando pacchetti?
<utopia_> si
<jester-> utopia_: penna usb viene un po paralitica la cosa
<utopia_> e durante l'applicazione dei cambiamenti mi ha dato una sorta di errore..
<nicotano> buonasera
<jester-> utopia_: sta saricando o installando
<Simoteo> utopia_: non avevi installato pacchetti da qualche sorgente che non sia il repository standard?
<utopia_> ho già scaricato l aggiornamento ora lo sta installando ..
<Simoteo> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao Simoteo
<utopia_> no no non ho toccato il reposity ,,,,, sono andato su gestore aggiornamenti e ho solo installato
<jester-> utopia_: aggiornando prima scarica dal net, poi spacca e installa, mo che fa
<Simoteo> utopia_: Ok quindi non dovrebbe avere problemi
<Simoteo> nicotano: se hai problemi sono a tua disposizione :)
<utopia_> ho solo effettuato aggiornamento
<nicotano> Simoteo,  grazie ;)
<jester-> utopia_: e 4 cosa vedi nella finestra
<jester-> cià nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-  :)
<Simoteo> jester-: forse utopia_ ha finito l'aggiornamento...
<Simoteo> chissà come sarà andato...
<jester-> non si capisce cosa abbia fatto
<utopia22> ops mi si è chiuso firefox ....ha finito mi chiede di riavviare
<jester-> utopia22: spe
<jester-> se hai avuro errore dai sudo apt-get -f install
<utopia22> jester scusa si è chiuso
<utopia22> jester lo avevo ma poi è sparito .....ora non c'è piu il segno di sosta
<utopia22> divieto di sosta
<jester-> utopia22: apri il terminale e dai il comando
<utopia22> ok
<jester-> giusto per sicurezza
<Simoteo> jester-: non si finisce mai di imparare :)
<jester-> utopia22: tutto a zero o fa qualcosa
<utopia22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566395/
<Simoteo> ciao manlio
<Simoteo> utopia22: Sembra tutto ok
<utopia22> ok raga riavvio
<jester-> utopia22: ok riavvia e vedi se con la penna win parte
<utopia22> grazie a tutti
<Simoteo> utopia22: ciao e alla prossima
<Pier83> Ciao a Tutti!!! Qualcuno per favore mi sa dare consigli su come criptare una cartella??
<Simoteo> Pier83: Linux è avanti, puoi impostare I permessi da nautilus
<nicotano> Pier83, puoi premettere al nome un punto renderla nascosta
<Simoteo> Simoteo: clicca su proprietà e vai in permessi
<Simoteo> Pier83: clicca su proprietà e vai in permessi
<nicotano> Pier83, vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta?highlight=%28criptare%29
<Pier83> ok. ma se seguo quelle istruzioni, se poi copio la cartella su chiavetta e la sposto su un window si leggerà?
<Pier83> simoteo: soni su permessi.
<nicotano> Pier83, la chiavetta se è in fat32 non considera i permessi
<Simoteo> Pier83: Ecco: basta che tu cambi I valori relativi il gruppo e a tutti gli altri. Puoi anche impostare di impedirne l'accesso (cliccando su "nessuno" se non sbaglio"). Questo però è possibile solo su file system ext*, su windows devi usare altri sistemi
<Pier83> nicotano: ma non esiste la possibilità di creare una cartella in cui sul mio pc o su altri dove può essere spostata tale cartella, viene chiesta sempre la password prima di accedervi?
<Simoteo> Pier83: Oppure lo metti in un zip e lo proteggi con password
<Simoteo> è valido per tutti I Sistemi operativi
<Pier83> simoteo: ok per quanto riguarda lo zip come extrema ratio. ma non esiste la possibilità di creare una cartella in cui sul mio pc o su altri dove può essere spostata tale cartella, viene chiesta sempre la password prima di accedervi?
<Simoteo> Pier83: Ho paura che questa funzione dipenda da Sistema operativo o da programmi che girano su esso... considerla lo zip, secondo me è la soluzione migliore
<Simoteo> *considera
<Simoteo> Pier83: secondo me è la soluzione migliore perchè poi il fat32 non ha funzioni di questo tipo... se invece dovevi lasciarla su un pc, allora è un altro discorso
<jester-> Pier83: intendi criptare una cartella?
<Pier83> simoteo: ok ti ringrazio. anche se ad essere sincero mi sembra strano che non si riesca a criptare una cartella senza zipparla, senza poterla trasportarla in sicurezza dove uno vuole...cmq grazie 1000 lo stesso!
<enzotib> Pier83: encfs
<Pier83> jester: si si, criptare una cartella. e lasciarla anche criptata se la sposto su una chiavetta/altro pc/inviata via mail.
<Pier83> jester: sai qualcosa per caso?
<jester-> Pier83: segui enzotib
<Simoteo> jester-: encfs è supportato da windows?
<Pier83> ragazzi scusatemi ma sono un neofita di ubuntu....encfs sarebbe?
<jester-> Simoteo: boh
<enzotib> dev'essere anche supportato da windows?
<enzotib> sennò Truecrypt
<Pier83> enzotib: sarebbe meglio ma non è necessario. cosa intendi per supportato? non è che se metto la cartella su windows la vedo e mi sparisce la criptatura, vero?
<Simoteo> enzotib: ok, ma per ogni pc che dovrà leggere la cartella, bisognerà installare il software per decriptarla...
<Simoteo> ciao peronospera
<peronospera> ho una chiavetta usb formattata in WBFS che quindi non viene vista dal sistema al suo inserimento, come posso fare per formattarla in FAT32?
<peronospera> ciao Simoteo
<Simoteo> peronospera: hai ubuntu?
<peronospera> già
<Simoteo> peronospera: in Sistema>Amministrazione>Gestore dischi
<peronospera> uau Simoteo, grazie ma cosa devo fare: formatta unità o formatta volume?
<Simoteo> peronospera: formatta volume
<Simoteo> peronospera: formatta unità invece ricrea le tabelle del file system
<peronospera> simoteo, scelgo FAT anche se non è specificato 32?
<Simoteo> peronospera: sisi... è sottointeso fat32, il fat16 non si usa più
<peronospera> Simoteo, sei stato preziosissimo, grazie
<Simoteo> peronospera: è stato un piacere :)
<peronospera> simoteo, buona serata!
<Simoteo> peronospera: altrettanto
<luccaa> raga sono utopia... jester e simo volevo informarvi che winzoz parte dal grub ....però ora sono costretto a lasciare la chiavetta attaccata al pc
<pino> ho installato ubuntu su un hard disk esterno lasciando win sul fisso del nb....se però l'esterno non è attaccato al pc mi dice che manca il grub.......che devo fare???
<luccaa> pino anche io stesso problemo solo che ho una chiavetta
<Simoteo> luccaa: oi oi... questo vuol dire che grub è sulla chiavetta
<pino> e per metterlo anche sul pc sto grub??
<luccaa> già
<pino> niente????
<enzotib> luccaa: pino sudo grub-install /dev/sda (da cambiare opportunamente)
<luccaa> se non erro c'è una cartella grub se si spostasse cosa potrebbe succedere?
<enzotib> no, non va neanche così
<luccaa> enzo non sono esperto ...opportunamente cosa intendi?
<pino> e ma io quella opportunità non so se ce l'ho
<enzotib> luccaa: lascia perdere, non funziona
<luccaa> ok
<luccaa> pino quanto ci hai messo a installare ubuntu compreso aggiornamenti?
<pino> 20 min
<Simoteo> luccaa: cmq la chiavetta è molto più lenta di un hdd
<luccaa> già mi sa che non conviene....
<Simoteo> luccaa: quanto è grande il tuo hdd interno?
<luccaa> simo ma io ne ho uno esterno da 1tetra
<Simoteo> luccaa: su hdd interno in dualboot con windows funziona benissimo
<luccaa> ma non lo riconosce all avvio..
<Simoteo> luccaa: riesci a capire se l'errore che hai detto te lo da il bios o linux?
<serpeone> ciao a tutti
<Simoteo> ciao serpeone
<luccaa> simo quale errore?
<serpeone> posso chiedere una cosa ?
<jester-> serpeone: dica
<serpeone> avrei un problemino a creare uno shell script
<Simoteo> luccaa: quello che avevi detto prima... ti chiamavi ancora utopia_ quando lo avevi scritto
<serpeone> in questo momento non ho il mio pc sotto mano ma sono su win con putty
<serpeone> percio non so se posso applicare la soluzione ma prima vi espongo il problema
<serpeone> volevo creare uno script sulla scrivania
<serpeone> che entrasse nella directory/opt/framework3
<serpeone> e che esegue questo programma
<serpeone> ./msfconsole
<serpeone> quindi ho fatto cosi
<serpeone> #!/bin/bash
<serpeone> cd /opt/framework3
<serpeone> ./msfconsole
<serpeone> e salvato in .sh
<serpeone> con chmod gli ho dato i permessi
<utopia> simo quale errore?
<serpeone> ma quando eseguo appare una finestra per un secondo e poi nada
<serpeone> sapreste dirmi una soluzione ^? vorrei capire dove sbaglio
<Simoteo> utopia: no scusa non c'entri... parlavo di un'oretta fa :-)
<Simoteo> utopia: scusa, ma sto impazzendo, tu sei luccaa di prima?
<ginosal> ciao a tutti! ragazzi, ma come si fa a impostare "power management: off" per wlan0 già dal boot, senza usare sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off ?
<Simoteo> Non capisco più nullaaaaa
<utopia> si simone
<utopia> e che ho anche strani problemi di linea oggi..
<serpeone> ?
<Simoteo> utopia: ok... bene. Ora non mi avevid etto prima che questo hdd ti dava noie?
<Simoteo> serpeone: avevi dato un chmod +x?
<jester-> utopia: parte winzoz o no
<utopia> si si parte ma il grub è nella chiavetta quindi senza non parte
<utopia> e anche pino ha lo stesso problema
<serpeone> sisi ho dato chmod 755 nomescript.sh
<jester-> utopia: ripritina mbr di sda
<utopia> simone il mio hd esterno è molto capiente lo avrei messo li ciò provato ma all avvio non me lo vedeva cosi ho scelto la chiavetta
<jester-> !mbr | utopia
<ubot-it> utopia: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Simoteo> Bentornato Peace- :)
<jester-> utopia: occhio a dare sda e non sda1
<Peace-> Simoteo: ciao
<Peace-> jester-: olala'
<utopia> ok grazie
<jester-> oilalà Peace-
<MatteoR> Ecco, così ho lo stesso nick nel forum di ubuntu-it
<serpeone> scusatemi
<serpeone> dicevamo ?
<xale33x> sera! qualcunoi può darmi una mano con le connessioni internet?
<xale33x> ho dei problemi ...
<MatteoR> xale33x: dicci pure
<MatteoR> xale33x: qual'è il problema?
<xale33x> grazie...
<xale33x> io mi connetto tramite telefono cellulare nokia in 3g..solo che dopo un po'
<xale33x> la connessione si blocca e non c'è più passaggio dati...
<MatteoR> che nokia hai di preciso?
<xale33x> la cosa succede quando la connessione non viene usata x tipo 10 secondi..altrimenti se la connessione resta sempre in attività non si blocca...
<xale33x> nokia n8...
<MatteoR> potrebbe essere il firmware del telefono, anche a me succedeva con il Nokia E51 (non sempre, però succedeva)
<xale33x> credo ci sia qualche impostazione x mantenere "viva" la connessione..ma essendo nuovo non so dove mettere mano...
<xale33x> con il 011.012 lo faceva...
<xale33x> ieri ho aggiornato al 013
<xale33x>  e stessa cosa :(
<MatteoR> xale33x: : quando non c'è più passaggio di dati, dovresti guardare sul tuo telefono, ci dovrebbe essere un programma sul tuo Nokia per monitorare le connessioni
<MatteoR> Holden: ciao :)
<xale33x> si si ho già guardato....
<Holden> MatteoR, ciao
<xale33x> ciao
<MatteoR> xale33x: prova a vedere se si disconnette o se succede qualcosa di strano. Con windows ti funzionava?
<MatteoR> Holden: se hai qualche problema puoi dirmi
<Holden> MatteoR, potrei, ma non sono sicuro che potresti aiutarmi :D
<MatteoR> Holden: prova a dirmi, in caso ti dico se posso aiutarti ;)
<A|\|DR34> ho un problema con wine
<A|\|DR34> provo ad aprire uno script tipo mirc e mi dice così: The file '/media/217C71481272BD1C/mIRC-6.35-ITA_By 4nDr34/mIRC 6.35 by AnDr34.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<MatteoR> A|\|DR34: devi premere il tasto destro del mouse sul programma, andare su proprietà e nella scheda permessi, spuntare su "consentire l'esecuzione come programma"
<A|\|DR34> thanx
<|gonzo|> ad ogni reboot mi trovo la interfaccia wlan che cambia da wlan0 a wlan1 e siccome ho qualche script che si basa sul nome della wlan mi crea dei problemi, il file "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" però è strano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566424/
<MatteoR> A|\|DR34: vedrai che adesso andrà
<|gonzo|> è normale avere due wlan in quel file?!?
<A|\|DR34> MatteoR: stavo faceno come dici te
<A|\|DR34> MatteoR: ma appena metto il flag me lo leva! -.-
<MatteoR> A|\|DR34: Questo file è su un cd o una chiavetta?
<A|\|DR34> è su un HD NTFS
<A|\|DR34> cmq integrato nel pc
<MatteoR> A|\|DR34: devi metterlo sulla tua partizione dove è installato ubuntu, perchè con il NTFS o FAT32 non funziona
<A|\|DR34> ok
<MatteoR> |gonzo|: posta il comando "ifconfig"
<A|\|DR34> Perfetto ora parte cmq con un altra distro non mi aveva dato sto problema era partito anche da Hd esterno.... mistero
<A|\|DR34> Grazie MatteoR!
<MatteoR> A|\|DR34: è stato un piacere per me ;)
<|gonzo|> MatteoR, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566428/
<|gonzo|> ora è diventata wlan1, prima del reboot era wlan0
<|gonzo|> non mi tornano due mac address per la wlan insomma
<MatteoR> |gonzo|: Prova ad aggiungere all'inizio dell'ultima riga il #. Non dovrebbe dare problemi
<MatteoR> |gonzo|: al file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<|gonzo|> ok...proverò
<|gonzo|> grazie mille.
<MatteoR> |gonzo|: in caso o torni nell'IRC o apri un post nel forum di ubuntu-it (io ci sono su entrambi, mi trovi con questo nick che ho adesso)
<|gonzo|> io ci sto quasi sempre su irc, di solito nella chat...ora rebutto, se mi rivedi vuol dire che ha funzionato, se non mi rivedi...mi arrangerò ;)
<MatteoR> |gonzo|:  spero di esserti stato di aiuto
<Simoteo> Buona sera a tutti :)
<ange_> ciao a tutti
<Simoteo> ciao ange_ . se hai problemi puoi dire a me
<MatteoR> |gonzo|: ciao (scusa ho avuto dei problemi con pidgin, ma ho risolto) sei riuscito a riolvere quel problema?
<MatteoR> *risolvere
<anGe`> ciao MatteoR, per ora nessun problema. Offro supporto anche io :)
<|gonzo|> MatteoR, diciamo risolto a metà, commentando la riga udev non fa altro che aggiungerne un'altra al successivo reboot. terrò d'occhio la cosa comunque
<benny__> ciao tutti
<benny__> volevo configurare un servizio di posta in lan per poter centralizzare le mail per gli utenti locali
<benny__> qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento da darmi?
<utopialuca> raga ho un problema con winzoz a chi posso chiedere?
<go^> cazzi tuoi. h4h4h4
<utopialuca> go hai bevuto :)
<benny__> da dove posso cominciare?
<go^> devi installare un mail server benny ?
<enzotib> benny__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Mail
<aaaaa> sera
<benny__> ok go^
<benny__> concettuamente il mail server dovrebbe scaricarsi la posta dall'isp
<benny__> ?
<benny__> e gli utenti della lan accedono a postfix?
<go^> no..il mailserver riceve la posta e la consegna agli utenti che ne fanno richiesta
<aaaaa> qualcuno conosce il linguaggio ocaml ?
<enzotib> !chat | aaaaa
<ubot-it> aaaaa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<benny__> nel mio caso vorrei utilizzarlo come "relay "
<benny__> mantenedo l'ISP
<go^> benny__, l'isp di cui parli è proprio il mailserver..quando qualcuno manda un'email il mailserver la riceve direttamente..e poi la consegna agli utenti che richiedono la posta
<go^> ahh
<go^> in questo caso non so benny__ :\
<benny__> ok grazie comunque go^
<aaaaa> ok tnx
<benny__> qualcuno ha voglia di darmi qualche info su alcuni concetti di configurazione postfix come relay?
<GaZeb> buona sera...
<GaZeb> avrei un problemino...
<GaZeb> piu di uno... ma informatico uno solo...
<MatteoR> GaZeb: Ciao. Dimmi pure il tuo problema
<GaZeb> MatteoR.. devo parlarti di un altro server.. meglio magari in pvt... nn riesco a collegarmici... nn voglio spammare
<GaZeb> mi da errore socket..
<MatteoR> A chi fosse interessato, ho controllato nella cache di mindforge.org e risulta che questo sito è soggetto ad attacchi DDOS e questo potrebbe causare il rifiuto di connessioni
<MatteoR> ciao alessandro_
<kratos> ciao a tutti
<kratos> ho un problema: quando inserisco le cuffie al notebook non si esclude l'audio delle casse, cosa devo fare?
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-13
<Mascalzone> c'è nessuno?
<davide76> scusate c'e' qualche italiano che mi puo' aiutare per ubuntu
<jester-> !qualcuno | davide76
<ubot-it> davide76: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<davide76> sto provando ad installare ubuntu
<davide76> ma quando avvio il pc e lo indirizzo a farlo partire dal cd
<ilsant0> hi all
<jester-> hiya
<ilsant0> sto scaricando ubu 11.04
<ilsant0> qualcuno l'ha provato ?
<davide76> mi carica qualche schermata del cd e poi mi dice che non riesce a montare  il dev0
<jester-> davide76: cosa hai scaricato
<davide76> l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<davide76> dal sito ufficiale
<jester-> ilsant0: è alpha e come tale funza
<davide76> grazie comunque che mi rispondi
<davide76> quindi pensi che la versione non e' funzionante??
<jester-> davide76: arrivi alla prima schermata?
<davide76> si
<davide76> e mi dice che non monta il file sistem
<jester-> davide76: funziona a patto che sai dove mettere le mani in caso di impallamenti
<jester-> davide76: quindi al menu cosa scegli
<davide76> jester io pero' una volta avevo insallaato tremila sistemi linux
<davide76> e nessuno mi dava questi problemi sullo stesso computer
<davide76> praticamente il mio cd e' quello che prima lo provi e poi te lo installa
<jester-> davide76: sa di cd non venuto bene
<davide76> allora quando io metto il cd su window
<jester-> davide76: hai controllato md5sum della iso?
<davide76> mi si apre la finestra se lo voglio provare ed installare
<davide76> poi mi dice di riavviare
<davide76> io lo riavvio e mi parte dal cd
<jester-> davide76: quello è wubi e lo installa dentro a win
<davide76> e quindi per ottenere un versione di ubuntu
<davide76> come si deve
<davide76> quale e' il link
<jester-> davide76: devi far bootare il cdrom
<davide76> calcola che io vorrei installarlo su un hard disck esterno
<jester-> !maverick
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ | Kubuntu 10.10: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<davide76> cioe' prendo lo stesso cd
<davide76> e lo faccio bootare dal cdrom
<jester-> davide76: scorri la pagina in basso e all'inizio della lista c'è il link con gli mdsum
<davide76> grz ubot-it
<jester-> davide76: se hai gia il cd spegni e fai bootare il cdrom
<davide76> gia' cio' provato
<davide76> e mi da il problema che ti ho accennato
<davide76> calcola che io ho un acer
<jester-> davide76: prova a selezonare grafica sicura e acpi=no
<davide76> e lo faccio quando mi da l'errore??
<jester-> abbiamo in accero expert alial leopesto_acer
<ilsant0> jester-, chiaro
<jester-> leopesto_acer: help
<ilsant0> la metto in una virtual
<ilsant0> giusto per vederla
<jester-> davide76: alla prima schermata sotto ci sono le opzioni
<davide76> e cosa scrivo??
<davide76> dato che a me poi dice se voglio dare qualche comando dopo l'errore
<jester-> ilsant0: bisogna avere accortezza con i dist-upgrade
<davide76> praticamente invece di root o user
<leopesto_acer> jester-, che vuoi? :D
<davide76> mi scrive inisft>
<jester-> leopesto_acer: sculata il davide76
<davide76> ciao leopesto_acer
<davide76> ho scricato il cd autoinstallante di ubuntu
<davide76> l'immaggine iso di quasi 400 mb
<davide76> solo che con il mio acer mi carica fino alla schermata della scritta ubuntu al centro
<davide76> e poi si interrompe
<leopesto_acer> 400mb?
<davide76> dicendomi che non riesce a montare il filesistem??
<jester-> davide76: la iso originale è di 600 mb
<leopesto_acer> sono circa 700mb... :)
<davide76> quindi e' la versione
<jester-> yess 60 e rotti e rotti
<davide76> pensi
<davide76> per installare la versione buona quella funzionante
<leopesto_acer> davide76, riscaricati la iso.... e fai il check dell'md5sum
<davide76> come faccio a fare il check
<davide76> cioe' leggo quale e' il check
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<davide76> grazie
<davide76> ma come faccio a sapere quale e' perfetto per me??
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> metti una 32 bit e vai tranquillo
<davide76> ok faccio cosi' allora scarico quella che mi avete indicato
<davide76> siete stati stupendi
<davide76> e vi ringrazio del vostro aiuto
<jester-> davide76: quanta ram hai
<davide76> ho 4 g
<davide76> per caso la versione che mi hai indicato posso scaricarla come torrent??che mi va piu' veloce?
<davide76> hai il link ??
<jester-> davide76: core duo?
<davide76> si
<davide76> 4 g core duo
<jester-> davide76: lura meglio la 64 bit
<davide76> l'acer 5920
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<davide76> si ma ho un 32
<davide76> pero'
<davide76> non un 64
<davide76> ce l'hai col 32
<davide76> sempre torrent?
<davide76> se no me la cerco da solo basta che mi consigliate la migliore versione e funzionante di ubuntu
<davide76> penso che siete esperti voi
<davide76> no aspetta la mia versione e' di 693mb
<davide76> ora guarda il md
<jester-> davide76: se hai un core duo è a 64 bit
<davide76> io cio' scritto 32
<jester-> davide76: riscarica che è meglio poi scrivi la iso a bassa velocità
<davide76> infatti hai ragiorne
<davide76> io ho 2giga di ram
<davide76> e core duo
<leopesto_acer> allora vai di 32bit
<davide76> jester senti riprovo con la mia copia che e' la stessa che mi stai facendo scaricare tu
<jester-> davide76: se la tua ha errori è inutile che provi
<davide76> ma se mi dice che non riesce a montare il filesistem se voglio caricare come hai detto tu cioe' senza grafica come faccio
<jester-> davide76: fai subito installazione
<jester-> o scarichi alternate
<davide76> ora ci provo ,grazie jester e grazie a tutti
<davide76> ciao
<jester-> davide76: scarica questa non da torrent va http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<davide76> ora intanto mi scarico questa che dici tu grazie mille
<davide76> ciao
<ceon1> buongiorno
<frigovuoto__> help
<frigovuoto__> sono con la livedacd la formattazione per un hd esterno non avanza è normale?
<utopi> buongiorno, sono con la live cd perchè non riesco piu ad accedere nel grub che si trova dentro una chiavetta
<utopi> ho questo casino http://paste.ubuntu.com/566563/ e non so piu che fare...
<shaky> ciao a tutti
<shaky> mi aiutate a capire come si trascinano le applicazioni nella barra awn?vi sembrera banale ma io non ci riesco
<shaky> ce nessuno che mi possa aiutare?
<shaky> ho risolto
<peronospora> ho un hdd che era formattato in ntfs, poi l'ho formattato in fat32 dividendolo in 2 partizioni, una delle quali l'ho formattata con wiithon in WBFS
<peronospora> adesso qiunado lo collego alla tv, la parte in fat32 non viene rilevata
<peronospora> mi dice "no disc" allora l'ho riformattato in ntfs ma stesso problema
<peronospora> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<nicotano> buongiorno
<pippo> ciao a tutti
<luca__> salve
<pippo> non riesco ad aggiornare firefox ed è in inglese, è una versione vecchia (tipo 1.0)qualcuno può aiutarmi?grazie
<pippo> naturalmente sono in ubuntu..
<nicotano> pippo,  che versione hai di ubuntu
<pippo> ciao nicotano, la 5..
<peronospora> nessuno per me?
<nicotano> pippo alquanto vecchia e non supportata
<pippo> e che devo fare?
<nicotano> pippo vedi se puoi recuperare il lang-pack dal sito italiano di mozilla
<nicotano> pippo sarebbe opportuno usare una versione + recente
<pippo> è un file o una cartella?
<falco6125> ciao chi puo' aiutarmi
<nicotano> è un file da installare da firefox
<nicotano> !aiuto | falco
<ubot-it> falco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<falco6125> ho un problema con la configurazione della chiavetta vodafone k3765 non riesco a farmela rilevare
<nicotano> falco6125,  vedi http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,408684.0.html
<attemptD> giorno
<nicotano> ciao attemptD
<falco6125> ok ora vado sicuro che c'e' passo passo l'installazione?
<nicotano> falco6125, c'è scritto risolto
<falco6125> vabbè guardo e poi ti faccio saperee grazie per ora
<nicotano> falco6125, e ci sono altri post per il tuo problema, usa la ricerca
<pippo> nicotano, non lo trovo, ho cercato...
<luca__> ho un problema con le schermate di avvio e spegnimento di ubuntu 10.10, dopo alcuni aggiornamenti si sono sfasate ed appaiono scritte varie. Inoltre alle prime accensioni a volte capita che mi vada in fuori gamma con risoluzione > 1280x1024 costringendomi a riavviare il pc
<nicotano> pippo, vai qui e vedi langapck multipiattaforma, non è certo comunque che possa essere compatibile http://www.mozillaitalia.org/home/download/#firefox
<nicotano> luca__, reinstalla i driver della scheda video
<pippo> nicotano, l'avevo già provato questo e non funziona..
<nicotano> pippo, metti nuovo ubuntu
<pippo> devo scaricarlo, metterlo in dvd e installarlo?
<nicotano> pippo, basta 1 cd
<peronospora> nicotano, rieci ad aiutarmi?
<peronospora> nicotano, riesci ad aiutarmi?
<nicotano> peronospora, quale problema
<pippo> si ok..ma ho un computer vecchio..con ram 256
<peronospora> nicotano,ho un hdd che era formattato in ntfs, poi l'ho formattato in fat32 dividendolo in 2 partizioni, una delle quali l'ho formattata con wiithon in WBFS
<nicotano> pippo, metti lubuntu e usa google chromium come browser
<peronospora> adesso qiunado lo collego alla tv, la parte in fat32 non viene rilevata
<peronospora> mi dice "no disc" allora l'ho riformattato in ntfs ma stesso problema
<nicotano> peronospora, sei sicuro che la tv legga fat 32
<peronospora> l'ho riformattato in ntfs ma stesso problema
<nicotano> peronospora, forse la tv vuole 1 sola partizione
<zenatan> ciao a tutti
<peronospora> mmmhhh, non ci avevo pensato
<nicotano> peronospora, prova
<pippo> nicotano, perchè google chrome?
<peronospora> ok
<peronospora> grazie nicotano
<zenatan> sto provando ad installare ubuntu desktop dopo aver piallato tutto ma mi sembra non dar cenni di vita
<nicotano> pippo, meno esoso
<pippo> ok grazie
<nicotano> pippo, :)
<zenatan> ciao pippo
<zenatan>  ciao nicotamo
<nicotano> zenatan, controllato md5sum integrità file iso
<pippo> ciao zenatan
<fra> ragazzi prova a smontare un file iso da terminale ma compare questa scritta, a che cosa è dovuto???
<nicotano> fra, quale scritta ?
<fra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566572/
<fra> ecco a lei, nicotano
<nicotano> fra il device è occupato
<fra> ma se il programma l'ho chiuso, a cosa sarà dovuto???
<nicotano> fra, chiudi il file manager o altri programmi che stanno leggendo
<fra> ok nicotano
<utopia> ciao, perfavore mi potete dire come si fa a spostare il grub da disco esterno in cui c'è ubuntu al disco interno in cui c'è winzoz?
<fra> nicotano ho risolto
<fra> ma precisamente il codice a cosa si riferisce?
<nicotano> ! grub | utopia
<ubot-it> utopia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<utopia> non sono esperto
<nicotano> fra,  In alcuni casi, informazioni utili sui processi che utilizzano   il dispositivo è trovato da lsof
<fra> ok grazie si tutto nicotano...
<nicotano> ;)
<nicotano> utopia, ubuntu è installato sul disco esterno ?
<utopia> si
<utopia> che devo fare di preciso?
<utopia> il grub mi appare solo se attacco il disco esterno
<nicotano> credo sia meglio lasciare grub sull'esterno e abilitare il bios al boot da questo device, mettere grub sul disco fisso e ubuntu lasciarlo sull'esterno può crearti problemi
<Superonizuka> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovissimo su ubuntu ;)
<utopia> quindi lascio come è...
<attemptD> benvenuto Superonizuka
<Superonizuka> grazie :d
<Superonizuka> ho messo linux pochi giorni fa, sono alle prime armi..
<utopia> però perchè all avvio quando fa la ricerca ide da dos l hd esterno si spegne e non viene riconosciuto nonostante lo abbia fatto riconoscere al bios....questo hd ha un sistema di risparmio di energia...sarà per quello
<utopia> ?
<attemptD> se hai un problema fai la domanda specifica tecnica qui Superonizuka se qualcuno ti sa aiutare risponde.
<utopia> provo a riavviare ciao
<utopia> grazie
<Superonizuka> grazie attempt ;) proprio adesso mi sto leggendo le guide sul sito
<attemptD> !chat | Superonizuka
<ubot-it> Superonizuka: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tonca> ho un pc nuovo con windows, ma vorrei installare ubuntu. è conveniente formattare il pc senza creare partizioni per windows?
<attemptD> sei in condizioni di reinstallare windows quando vuoi Tonca?
<nicotano> Tonca, se non vuoi usare windows, fai il boot col cd di ubuntu inserito e in fase di installazione scegli usa intero disco
<Tonca> e l'installer cancella tutto quello che c'è sul disco?
<attemptD> il boot loader di ubuntu sovrascrive l'mbr di windows che va poi ripristinato in caso tu voglia fare un sistema dual boot, win-ubu. in ogni caso e' meglio mettere ubuntu dopo windows se scegli sistema dualboot. altrimenti come ha detto nicotano se metti solo ubuntu fa' tutto lui. ti formatta il disco completamente e installa ubuntu.
<Tonca> grazie mille a tutti
<attemptD> per un dualboot devi deframmentare win. creare una partizione per ubu e poi installi ubu in quella.
<attemptD> altrimenti metti il disco di ubuntu e amen.
<Tonca> il dual boot rallenta il pc?
<attemptD> no
<Tonca> ci sono svantaggi?
<attemptD> solo che i due sistemi hanno meno spazio individuale sull'hd ovviamente.
<falco6125> nicotano installando questa stringa dal terminale mi da command not found... la stringa è: sudo gedit/etc/wvdial.conf cosa vuo, dire
<nicotano> falco6125, sudo gedit SPAZIO poi il resto
<attemptD> svantaggi no. a parte lo spazio disponibile per ogni sistema.
<Tonca> ok grazie
<falco6125> provo
<falco6125> ok sbagliavo grazie per ora nicotano
<nicotano> :)
<Anubi> buongiorno
<Tonca> che cosa significa LTS - Long-term Support?
<Tonca> la 10.10 è la verisone provvisoria?
<nicotano> Tonca,  sono due diversi modi di supporto
<Tonca> ovvero?
<nicotano> LTS è supportata per 3 anni o 5 (la versione server)
<Tonca> cosa significa che è supportata?
<nicotano> aggiornamenti programmi e sicurezza
<Tonca> la 10.10 non è supportata?
<nicotano> Tonca,  fatti un giro su http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Tonca> ok grazie
<peronospora> nicotano, ho provato ad eliminare la partizione mantenendone una sola ma non funzia
<peronospora> nicotano, come posso riportare allo stato vergine l'hd?
<peronospora> cone gestore dischi, formatta volume o formatta unità?
<nicotano> peronospora, formatta volume
<peronospora> nicotano, prima di formattare volume lo devo montare o lo lascio smontato?
<nicotano> smontato
<peronospora> ok fatto
<peronospora> adesso provo a collegarlo alla tv
<peronospora> aarggghhh, adesso mi dà fatal error 05
<peronospora> ma non capisco perchè se lo attacco al pc è tutto ok
<nicotano> peronospora, se non c'è creato un file system non puo' essere letto
<peronospora> nicotano, come faccio a crearlo?
<nicotano> crea partizione e la formatti
<peronospora> nicotano, sempre da gestore dischi?
<nicotano> o li o con gparted
<peronospora> nicotano, mi puoi guidare?
<peronospora> da gestore dischi devo cliccare modifica partizione?
<nicotano> peronospora, pannello di sinistra selezioni il device
<peronospora> ok
<nicotano> peronospora, poi formatta unità ti viene chiesto quale FS
<bortema> ciao a tutti
<peronospora> ah  ma allora formatta unità non formatta volume
<peronospora> ok su formatta unità mi chiede "master boot record" oppure altre possibilità
<peronospora> quale scelgo?
<nicotano> peronospora, se deve avviarsi scgli MBR altrimenti ntfs o fat32
<peronospora> non ci sono ntfs o fat32
<nicotano> peronospora, cosa somno le altre ?
<peronospora> oltre a mbr c'e tabelle delle partizioni guid
<peronospora> oppure non partizionare
<peronospora> oppure mappa partizioni apple
<nicotano> vedi un po' tabella partizioni
<peronospora> vado con tabella partizioni guid?
<nicotano> peronospora,  vedi cosa propone, io di solito uso gparted
<pippo> ciao a tutti
<peronospora> nicotano, no problem, faccaimo con gparted, adesso lo apro
<peronospora> nico ho aperto, adesso?
<pippo> nicotano, ho scaricato lubuntu, masterizzato su cd ma quando riavvio ubuntu non me lo legge..mi puoi aiutare?
<peronospora> smonto?
<nicotano> peronospora, seleziona il device, smonti
<peronospora> nicotano, fatto
<peronospora> poi?
<nicotano> pippo, controllato imntegrità com md5sum, predisposto boot da cd
<pippo> nicotano, non capisco
<nicotano> peronospora, clic desto sullo spazio non allocato e scegli formatta
<nicotano> pippo, controlla integrità del file iso che hai scaricato, se è ok predisponi  boot da cd e avvia col cd imserito
<nicotano> pippo, masterizza cd a bassa velcotà 4x
<peronospora> nicotano, dai un occhio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566584/
<nicotano> !imagebin | peronospora
<ubot-it> peronospora: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<peronospora> come faccio a postare un'immagine?
<peronospora> nicotano http://imagebin.org/137664
<peronospora> come vedi è già in ntfs
<peronospora> cosa devo fare?
<nicotano> peronospora, sembra formattato in ntfs
<peronospora> già, come ti dicevo
<nicotano> prova a copiarci alcuni file dal pc,
<peronospora> lo devo rimontare, vero?
<nicotano> se non lo è si
<pippo> nicotano, ho controllato con md5sum ed è tutto ok, ma come faccio a predisporre il boot da cd con ubuntu?
<nicotano> pippo, devi modificare le opzioni del bios
<pippo> si ok ma con ubuntu non riesco, premo esc quando riavvia poi mi compaiono tre scelte, avviare ubuntu, avviare ubuntu recovery e una terza scelta..
<nicotano> riavvia il pc col disco dentro e stai attento alla prima schermata vedrai alcune indicazioni tipo press canc per entrare nel bios
<peronospora> nicotano, guarda lerrore che mi ha dato mentre lo montavo http://imagebin.org/137666
<nicotano> lì cambi le opzioni primo device di boot imposti CD
<pippo> c'è solo press esc e non press canc...
<pippo> cmq ora riprovo ri-masterizzando il cd a 4x
<peronospora> nicotano, hai visto l'errore?
<nicotano> peronospora, devi usare un programma per volta, chiudi gestore dischi e guarda nelle risorse forse è già montato, altrimenti lo monti da gparted
<peronospora> nicotano, ok, adesso ci sto copiando dei file come mi hai chiesto, poi?
<peronospora> la copia è andata a buon fine
<nicotano> peronospora, se sono file video o audio prova a varli vedere alla tv, prima di staccare smonta il volume
<peronospora> l'hd si collega, appare la schermata iniziale poi mi da "fatal error"
<peronospora> se provo ad aprire i file dell'hd tramite pc tutto ok
<nicotano> !chat | peronospora, vedi nelle istruzioni tv che cosa vuole qui finisce il supporto ubuntu semmai chiedi in ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> peronospora, vedi nelle istruzioni tv che cosa vuole qui finisce il supporto ubuntu semmai chiedi in ubuntu-it-chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attempt_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566586/
<attempt_> ripristino grub:  non capisco perche' non va' chroot, inoltre le cartelle dev sys e proc in mnt me le sono dovute creare io altrimenti non mi ci montava niente. sono da live di ubuntu
<MatteoR> ciao mcstevens
<MatteoR> Chi ha bisogno di una mano, sono disponibile :)
<enzotib> MatteoR: non c'è bisogno di annunciarlo :)
<enzotib> attempt-: ma che fai, monti tutto sullo stesso mount point?
<MatteoR> ciao dinodinis
<MatteoR> ciao freefly
<MatteoR> ciao rashxt
 * realnot hi guys
<MatteoR> hi realnot
<MatteoR> ciao Nuvolanera
<MatteoR> ciao yankee
<yankee> ciao
<moz_> Salve, per far partire il wireless devo fare ad ogni avvio quanto segue: tasto destro del mouse e "abilita rete senza fili". A volte neppure questo basta e allora da terminale devo dare rfkill unblock all e poi tasto destro del mouse e "abilita rete senza fili". Io invece vorrei che il wireless funzionasse subito, di default. Come fare?
<ikam> buongiorno
<ikam> sapete come fare per attivare le radio shoutcast in vlc 1.0.2, io non ci riesco ovvero non si attivano cliccando sulla scaletta, qualche idea?
<enzotib> moz_: questo senza toccare il tastino del portatile e senza usare altri sistemi operativi tra un avvio e l'altro?
<nicotano> salve
<enzotib> ikam: Internet->Icecast Directory?
<MatteoR> ciao nicotano
<ikam> enzotib, puoi spiegare?
<nicotano> ciao MatteoR
<ikam> da Vlc?
<enzotib> ikam: cercavo quello che dicevi tu, e sulla scaletta di vlc trovo nella sezione Internet quello che ti ho detto
<ikam> da quale programma trovo Internet>icecasta ecc.
<enzotib> ikam: vlc
<ikam> dove lo trovo su vlc quale menu?
<enzotib> ikam: visualizza -> scaletta
<ikam> fatto
<ikam> ma non c'è internet
<enzotib> ikam: e sulla finestra della scaletta sulla sinistra c'è un elenco
<ikam> si
<enzotib> non c'è internet? a me sì
<ikam> no
<ikam> forse devo attivarlo dalle preferenze?
<enzotib> ikam: non è che devi scorrere in basso? a me c'è una scroll bar
<ikam> vado a vedere e ti dico
<ikam> enzotib, proprio non ho quello che mi dici
<ikam> se vuoi ti posto la mia situazione
<ikam> quale è il sito che non lo ricordo
<ikam> patebin?
<enzotib> ikam: ok, uno screenshot
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ikam> ok
<moz_> enzotib, esatto, senza toccare il tastino del portatile. Non ci sono altri os sul portatile
<moz_> enzotib, ci sei?
<enzotib> moz_: sì
<enzotib> moz_: ma non so cosa dirti
<moz_> enzotib, hai presente la scritta "abilita reti senza fili" quando clicchi con il destro sull'icona. sul tuo pc la trovi già vistata o la devi vistare tu?
<enzotib> moz_: già abilitata
<moz_> enzotib, uhm e secondo te non esiste un file di registro dove poter settare che deve trovarsi già vistata?
<enzotib> moz_: dovrebbe salvarselo da solo, lo stato
<moz_> enzotib, intendevo dire, visto che da me di default è disabilitata, forse agendo sui file di registro si riesce ad ottenere che lo stato di default diventi quello abilitato
<enzotib> moz_: non è che hai qualche impostazione nel bios per partire con il wireless disabilitato? non so, faccio un'ipotesi
<moz_> enzotib, non so, posso provare a vedere
<moz_> enzotib, invece io pensavo un'altra cosa. Quando ho fatto l'installazione di ubuntu l'ho fatta via cavo ethernet, quindi forse ubuntu ora pensa che io desideri usare di default la connessione wired
<ikam> enzotib, http://img26.imageshack.us/i/vlcb.png/
<enzotib> ikam: che ubuntu hau?
<enzotib> hai*
<ikam> enzotib, 9.10
<ikam> enzotib, sto cliccando su tutte le opzioni della scaletta, ma non accade nulla
<enzotib> infatti, vedo c'è l'interfaccia è un po' diversa
<ikam> hai la 10.10 tu?
<enzotib> ikam: se selezioni radio shoutcast cosa esce?
<enzotib> ikam: sì, 10.10
<ikam> cliccando non esce nulla cos'ì anche per le altre opzioni della scaletta
<ikam> sembra morta
<ikam> allora adesso scendo in taverna e accendo la 10.10
<ikam> così vedo se funziona almeno quella
<MatteoR> moz_: Network manager non è  stabilissimo, per le reti wireless è meglio wicd
<ikam> ti faccio sapere
<MatteoR> moz_: però wicd và in conflitto con network manager
<MatteoR> ciao He4dShOt
<ikam> enzotib, sono sulla 10.10 e qua funzionano il vlc è la versione 1.1.4 mentre sulla 9.10. è la 1.0.2
<MatteoR> ikam: aggiungi un ppa sulla 9.10 per vlc
<MatteoR> così ti rimane aggiornato
<ikam> puoi essere più preciso, nn son pratico sui repository
<ikam> devo aggiornare la source.list?
<ikam> quale è il link esatto?
<MatteoR> ikam: aspetta adesso ti dico
<ikam> grazie
<MatteoR> ikam: non c'è il ppa per ubuntu 9.10, ma volendo ti puoi compilare vlc manualmente, oppure installarti la Maverick
<MatteoR> ikam: scusa, pensavo che ci fosse il ppa
<ikam> niente ti ringrazio ugualmente per l'interessamento
<MatteoR> ikam: se vuoi però una mano per compilare te la posso dare ;-)
<Dawidh> Ciao raga
<Dawidh> posso una domanda?
<ikam> MatteoR, grazie ma utilizzo questo della 10.10
<nicotano> !chiedi | Dawidh
<ubot-it> Dawidh: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lince> ciao. domanda: c'è un prodotto, come pastebin, che non sia imagesharck, che consenta di condividere immagini o file?
<nicotano> lince, vedi dropbox
<Dawidh> eheh, scusate! Come posso creare una chiamiamola "live usb" di ubuntu! Ho un netbook senza lettore cd, e vorrei installare appunto questo SO!
<MatteoR> lince: imagebin.org
<lince> grazie a tutti
<nicotano> Dawidh, scarica il file iso di ubuntu, poi scariichi e installi unetbootin va anche con windows e prepari la penna
<Dawidh> grande! Grazie
<Dawidh> Che dite, funziona bene ubuntu sui netbook?! Ho un eeepc, spero rilevi tutto quanto!
<nicotano> Dawidh, io ho su eeepc 1000hd ubuntu 10.04 e va tutto
<Dawidh> anche l'uscita VGA?
<nicotano> Dawidh, si cmq prova in sessione live senza installare
<Dawidh> ok, è già compresa nella iso che sto scaricando immagino..
<Dawidh> sto scaricando "ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso"
<nicotano> Dawidh, mah a me la versione netbook non mi piace, io uso la normale desktop con i caratteri impostati a 8 e i pannelli di gnome retrattili
<Dawidh> che ha di diverso la versione netbook?
<nicotano> l'interfaccia
<Dawidh> ah, è quella superintuitiva?
<Dawidh> no che brutto!
<nicotano> Dawidh, cmq prova se tipiace installi altrimenti rifai la penna e provi la versione normale
<Dawidh> lo trovi più veloce di windows sul tuo eeepc?
<Dawidh> un ultima domanda poi ti lascio in santa pace... funziona anche il multitouch?
<nicotano> Dawidh, non so non uso windows
<Dawidh> ahaha direttamente :D
<Dawidh> va bene, grazie
<Dawidh> buona giornata!
<nicotano> :)
<Dawidh> p.s
<Dawidh> non mi hai detto se funziona il multitouch
<nicotano> Dawidh, il touchpad funzia  anche con scorrimento 2 dita poi basta settare nelle preferenze mouse
<Dawidh> geniale ;)
<Dawidh> non vedo l'ora finisca di scaricare
<Dawidh> Ciao ragazzi e grazie
<Tex88> Caio
<josh_> ciao
<Michela_> ciao a tutti
<josh_> qualcuno sa dove posso trovare un deb completo (non un metapacchetto) di network-manager e network-manager-gnome??
<Michela_> potete aiutaremi
<nicotano> !chiedi | Michela_
<ubot-it> Michela_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Michela_> guardando un video in streaming la cpu lavora sempre oltre il 90% è il video va a scatti
<nicotano> Michela_, usi firefox ?
<Michela_> sia con firefox che con crome
<fra> ragazzi potrei controllare la mia posta con ssh avendo un acount gmail, e se si quali sono i dettagli del comando??
<nicotano> Michela_ sei conessa con adsl ?
<Michela_> si
<nicotano> quanta RAM ?
<Michela_> ma con quindows xp questo non succede ho provato anche con lo stesso video
<Michela_> 700 mb
<nicotano> Michela_, dai questo comando nel terminale e posta il risultato dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<Michela_> ii  flashplugin-installer                10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1                        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<nicotano> Michela_,  scarichi altro durante lo stream video ?
<Michela_> no ho fatto varie prove ma sepre usando solo il browser ma la cpu lavora sempre al massimo chiudo il browser è la cpu lavora a 0
<tragitto> salve a tutti
<nicotano> Michela_,  che la cpu lavori coi video è normale, se lo stream va a scatti può dipendere anche dalla connessione in quel momento, prova a svuotare la cache di firefox e se usi add-on su fiorefox disabilitali
<Michela_> add-on sarebbero scusa l'ignoranza??
<Tex88> ciao a tutti! ho un problema. potete aiutarmi?
<nicotano> alcune funzionalità aggiunte a firefox tipo download manager e altri ammennicoli
<nicotano> !aiuto | Tex88
<ubot-it> Tex88: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Michela_> no no
<Michela_> mi sa o che il pc è vecchiotto o la ram è poca
<Tex88> scusate è la prima volta che entro in questa chat! :-)
<claud> ciao a tutti
<nicotano> Michela_,   prova a svuotare la cache di firefox  dai anche sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer  e poi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Michela_> grazie lo stesso nicotano
<Tex88> ho bisogno di virtualizzare windows7 che già ho installato in una ripartizione FISICA dell'hard disk, su ubuntu. si puo fare? che software ho bisogno per farlo? come si fa?
<fra> ragazzi potrei controllare la mia posta con ssh avendo un acount gmail? e se si quali sono i dettagli del comando??
<nicotano> Tex88,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Tex88> Grazie nicotano, ho già visto che non si può fare.. ho gia virtualbox ma mi fa solo installare un nuovo OS con la sua memoria che preiposto io. a me serve far partire, se si puo, windows su ubuntu, nella quale windows è situato nell'altra partizione del mio hard disk.. grazie :-)
<nicotano> Tex88,  windows parte in dual boot se non hai cannato grub
<tragitto> è da poco tempo che uso ubuntu e vorrei un aiuto. Quando cerco di spostare un file dalla cartella Scaricati le sole opzioni sono Scrivania o cartella home. L'opzione altro riquadro è disabilitata. C'è un modo per abilitarla? Grazie anticipatamente per l'aiuto.
<Tex88> si giusto nicotano. Ma io ho bisogno di poter utilizzare il windows che ho nell altra ripartizione dell hard disk su ubuntu, mentre uso ubuntu! :-) in virtualizzazione, capisci?
<nicotano> tragitto puoi modificare la directory di download nbelle proprietà di firefox
<nicotano> Tex88, uso Vbox  allora
<nicotano> usa*
<Tex88> non riesco a farmi capire.. :-) non ho bisogno di un nuovo windows, ma del windows che ho già, però che mi parta in vistualizzazione da ubuntu..
<nicotano> Tex88, ho capito, ma non credo si possa fare
<Tex88> ok.. Grazie cmq..!  ;-)
<nicotano> Tex88, :)
<frigovuoto> ho installato ubuntu sull disco fisso vedo che ha preso metà della capienza dell hd ma non vedo piu winzoz che fare??...
<nicotano> frigovuoto, sudo fdisk -l e metti su pastebin
<frigovuoto> ok
<nicotano> !paste | frigovuoto
<ubot-it> frigovuoto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frigovuoto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566654/
<enzotib> tragitto: forse altro riquadro è disabilitato perché non hai un altro riquadro, premi F3 per aprire il secondo riquadro
<nicotano> frigovuoto, windows non esiste
<frigovuoto> e ma esisteva e lo spazio dell hd è di 250gb
<nicotano> frigovuoto, hai letto l'output di fdisk, non c'è traccia di windows
<frigovuoto> si però perchè ho solo 124 gb?
<MaxFrames> salve
<enzotib> frigovuoto: hai fatto due installazioni di linux?
<frigovuoto> si una non è andata a buon fine
<enzotib> frigovuoto: le due installazioni prendono tutto lo spazio
<frigovuoto> e forse una è obsoleta
<MaxFrames> nel tempo ho sempre installato tutti gli aggiornamenti importanti, e ora all'avvio in grub mi ritrovo una lista molto lunga di opzioni d'avvio,con tutti i kernel precedenti;come faccio a eliminarli e tenere solo l'ultimo?
<frigovuoto> posso recuperare in qualche modo?
<enzotib> MaxFrames: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<enzotib> frigovuoto: puoi recuperare lo spazio, non l'installazione di windows
<frigovuoto> nemmeno recuperare i file ?
<enzotib> MaxFrames: puoi rimuovere tutti quei pacchetti, che rappresentano i vecchi kernel, ad esclusione degli ultimi due
<enzotib> MaxFrames: ultimi due in ordine di versione
<MaxFrames> quel comando mi ricupera anche lo spazio? ne ho poco (disco ssd)
<enzotib> MaxFrames: sì, un po' si libera
<enzotib> MaxFrames: anche sudo apt-get clena aiuta
<enzotib> clean*
<enzotib> frigovuoto: no, la partizione di windows è persa con tutto il suo contenuto
<frigovuoto> mi vien da piangere.. come recupero il resto dello spazio mancante?
<MaxFrames> enzotib: ho dato il comando; mi ha mostrato una lista di tutti i kernel; ma li ha cancellati?
<tragitto> forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Vorrei sapere come spostare un file da una cartella ad un'altra direttamente, senza fare copia-incolla
<enzotib> MaxFrames: no
<MaxFrames> io vorrei cancellarli da grub e dal disco
<enzotib> MaxFrames: sudo apt-get purge nome-pacchetto1 nome-pacchetto2, etc.
<nicotano> frigovuoto,  RIP Linux (Recovery Is Possible) è una distro che recupera dati cancellati anche a seguito di formattazione http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/
<nicotano> sarebbe da provare
<enzotib> MaxFrames: se rimuovi come ti ho detto ora, li cancella dal grub e dal disco
<frigovuoto> si grazie
<MaxFrames> enzotib: quindi devo farlo a mano, e il discorso di tenere gli ultimi due e' un consiglio, non e' che lo fa in automatico?
<MaxFrames> cioe' volendo potrei tenere anche solo l'ultimo?
<enzotib> MaxFrames: è un consiglio, in realtà solo uno è necessario per avviare, ovviamente il più nuovo, ma il penultimo può essere utile in caso di problemi
<MaxFrames> ok, grazie, allora adesso purgo :D
<frigovuoto> nico sai dirmi anche quale devo scaricare nel mio caso?
<MaxFrames> solo un'ultima cosa: per ogni kernel mi pare ci sia anche un pacchetto "headers" (che non so a cosa serva di preciso): col purge leva anche quelli?
<Carlin0> scusate ma i kernel con a fianco rc cosa mi rappresentano ? → http://pastebin.com/kB7KnWXG
<nicotano> frigovuoto, bootableiso
<nicotano> frigovuoto, masterizzi un cd e poi riavvia col cd
<frigovuoto> ok thx
<frigovuoto> per masterizzare un iso su ubuntu cosa scarico ?
<enzotib> MaxFrames: no, devi farlo a mano
<MaxFrames> ok grazie
<enzotib> Carlin0: rimossi ma con configurazione residua
<Carlin0> grazie enzotib  :)
<jamjas> ciao a tutti, ho urgertissimo bisogno  di aiuto con gscan2pdf che continua o a crashare o a non salvare in pdf il lavoro scannerizzato
<nicotano> frigovuoto, hai brasero di default masterizza immagine
<frigovuoto> grazie
<nicotano> :)
<testament> ciao a tutti
<testament> ragazzi ho appena installato e avviato hamachi ma non riesco a configurare la tabella di routing
<testament> l'unica info che riesco ad ottenere è quando faccio iwconfig e mi dà ham0      no wireless extensions.
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Ciao. Vi chiederei una consulenza, per cortesia. :)
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Allora: vorrei connettermi dal mio PC in ufficio con WinXP al mio Ubuntu a casina.
<PiccoloOdiosetto> A casino ho Fastweb (come potete vedere), e più PC (i miei coinquilini).
<enzotib> PiccoloOdiosetto: connetterti in che senso? ssh, remote desktop, ftp, samba, cosa?
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Ho un indirizzo IP privato della LAN interna, e quello del 'router' (che potete vedere). xD
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Tipo Connessione Desktop Remoto di Windows.
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Ovvero, voglio usare il mio PC a casa quando c'ho un piffero da fare in ufficio. xD
<PiccoloOdiosetto> (E non ho voglia di portarmelo a dietro LOL)
<enzotib> PiccoloOdiosetto: devi impostare il port forward, o virtual server, o come lo chiama il tuo router
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Mh.
<enzotib> PiccoloOdiosetto: in modo che la tutto il traffico che arriva al router su  una certa porta viene inoltrato al tuo pc sulla stessa porta
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Ecco, infatti.
<PiccoloOdiosetto> E' quello che non mi quadra.
<enzotib> PiccoloOdiosetto: la solita cosa che si fa con amule, transmission o simili
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Mi documento. Grazie, per ora. :)
<go^> lol ?
<go^> PiccoloOdiosetto, il pc in ufficio ha fastweb?
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Non so, e comunque
<PiccoloOdiosetto> mh, è una banca.
<go^> è fondamentale saperlo PiccoloOdiosetto .
<PiccoloOdiosetto> E il dipartimento di Net è piuttosto certosino e blocchino. <.<
<go^> perchè fastweb non ti da ip pubblico quindi il tuo pc non è accessibile da pc non-fastweb.
<grnivan> ho un problema: Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante l'inizializzazione delle informazioni del pacchetto.  Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:  'E:La riga 54 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list non è corretta (dist), E:Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti.'
<Carlin0> oltre al fatto che fastweb assegna lo stesso ip a + clienti
<grnivan> qualuno puo aiutarmi?
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Ma se io pingo il mio 93.33.blablabla, chi risponde?
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Il mio router?
<go^> no
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Tutti i PC che hanno quell'IP?
<PiccoloOdiosetto> xD
<go^> centralina fastweb
<FloodBotIt2> PiccoloOdiosetto: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<go^> PiccoloOdiosetto, per risolvere, se il tuo ufficio non ha fastweb, devi creare una vpn
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Mi risponde il DLSAM, tipo?
<go^> DLSAM = ?
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Wikipedia. :P
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Anche perché non lo so bene nemmeno io. LOL.
<go^> si PiccoloOdiosetto
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Ecco. U_U
<go^> cioè, non so come siano le centraline di oggi di fastweb
<go^> qualcosa di simile:)
<PiccoloOdiosetto> OK.
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Però non mi è chiara la teoria. Forse dovrei sfogliare il manualino piccino piccino di TCP/IP.
<go^> PiccoloOdiosetto, cmq risolvi con openvpn
<go^> oppure con hamachi
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Forse, ma voglio capire quello che combino! >.<'
<go^> ;)
<enzotib> grnivan: fa vedere il sources.list su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PiccoloOdiosetto> enzotib: spiegaci! :(
<enzotib> PiccoloOdiosetto: non conosco fastweb, ma credo che go^ abbia ragione
<enzotib> PiccoloOdiosetto: cioè "nun se po' fa"
<go^> PiccoloOdiosetto, ho fastweb anche io..per fare quello che vuoi fare tu, ho fatto una vpn:)
<PiccoloOdiosetto> Gné gné gné enzotib! xD
<overdarkm> ragazzi ho un problema con google gadget mi potete aiutare ?
<overdarkm> c'è una versione stabile per ubuntu 10.10
<overdarkm> ?
<enzotib> !info google-gadgets-gtk
<ubot-it> google-gadgets-gtk (source: google-gadgets): GTK+ Version of Google Gadgets. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11.2-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 145 kB, installed size 492 kB
<romeopapa> salve
<romeopapa> è possibile fare un backup dei pacchetti e delle impostazioni istallate su maverick per spianare e istallare il 64 bit?
<romeopapa> oppure...è possibile passare alla 64 bit senza spianare?
<K99Brain_> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<romeopapa> e le impostazioni varie?
<enzotib> romeopapa: ti salvi la home
<enzotib> romeopapa: a meno che non hai fatto modifiche anche in /etc
<romeopapa> mmm
<romeopapa> enzotib: no parlo di grafica, permessi, ecc
<K99Brain_> romeopapa, i permessi di solito non vanno toccati
<enzotib> e le impostazioni del tuo utente dovrebbero essere nella tua home
<Gennaro> vorrei un gioco di macchine per ubuntu
<Gennaro> esiste un gioco di macchine
<dimitri_> una domanda al volo per montare un disco aggiuntivo allo start come si fa ?
<d4vey> dimitri_, lo devi inserire in /etc/fstab
<K99Brain_> Gennaro, torcs
<Gennaro> lo prendo da ubuntu center
<Gennaro> come installo torcs
<d4vey> Gennaro, sudo apt-get install torcs
<dimitri_> d4vey il prob è che allo start ubu mi dice che non riesce a caricare /etc/fstab
<dimitri_> e faccio s per continuare
<K99Brain_> dimitri_, aggiungi una riga in fstab
<K99Brain_> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<K99Brain_> dimitri_, allora hai qualche errore
<K99Brain_> dimitri_, metti fstab su pastebin
<K99Brain_> !paste | dimitri_
<ubot-it> dimitri_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<d4vey> dimitri_, quindi prima di chiederti come montare l'hd dovresti risolvere il problema :D
<dimitri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566688/
<d4vey> dimitri_, nel frattempo ci dici che messaggio d'errore ti restituisce?
<dimitri_> bella domanda ... debbo resettare tutto lo dice prima che parta ubuntu
<dimitri_> allo start
<d4vey> ah ok
<d4vey> per ora nulla...
<dimitri_> qualcosa come non trovo fstab
<d4vey> eh vedi... quindi magari fstab di problemi non ne ha in sè...
<dimitri_> poi mi dice èpremi S per continuare o M per montare manualmente
<dimitri_> faccio S e va tutto bene
<d4vey> magari K99Brain_ trova qualcosa già nel fstab, secondo me server sapere bene che errore ti restituisce...
<dimitri_> d4vey visto il pastebin ?
<d4vey> della fstab si... e non ci vedo nulla di strano... hai solo due partizioni?
<dimitri_> ascolta se scrivo una riga vuota e faccio salva mi dice
<dimitri_> ** (gedit:2389): CRITICAL **: gedit_spell_checker_language_to_key: assertion `lang != NULL' failed
<K99Brain_> dimitri_, sudo blkid
<K99Brain_> dimitri_, sempre su pastebin
<K99Brain_> dimitri_, inoltre, come mai hai una ext3? che versione di ubuntu hai?
<dimitri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566691/
<dimitri_> un ubu che viene dalla 8.10
<K99Brain_> dimitri_, a me l'fstab sembra a posto
<K99Brain_> dimitri_, giusto un altro controllo
<K99Brain_> dimitri_, ls -l /etc/fstab
<dimitri_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 560 2011-02-13 17:37 /etc/fstab
<K99Brain_> boh, è corretto
<K99Brain_> dimitri_, a sto punto serve l'errore esatto, perche a vedere l'fstab è tutto a posto
<dimitri_> ok faccio ripartire e me lo segno
<dimitri_> ci si vede tra 5  min
<Franck> ciao, montando Cairo su ubuntu mi sono perso la barra inferiore e vorrei ripristirnarla e togliere cairo
<K99Brain_> Franck, eh, di questi tempi Cairo da problemi
<enzotib> Franck: cairo lo disinstalli come lo hai installato, e poi...
<enzotib> !resetpanel
<ubot-it> Per resettare il panello alle sue impostazioni di defaults, scrivere questo nel terminale: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  - Vedere anche !gnomereset per resettare interamente gnome
<K99Brain_> !panelreset | Franck
<ubot-it> Franck: please see above
<dimitri__> rieccomi allora l'errore è udev-work open /dev/null failed no such file or directories
<Franck> Ubot-it, non sono molto esperto nel uso del terminale lo apro e ci scrivo: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Franck> Ok l'ho fatto ...
<Franck> K99Brain, hai idea di come resettare la barra inferiore ? senza quella non posso togliere CAIRO non saprei dove trovare le applicazioni aperte
<d4vey> dimitri__, e perchè dici che è un errore di fstab?
<K99Brain_> Franck, riavvia la sessione
<Franck> K99Brain, in che senso ?
<K99Brain_> dimitri__, ls -l /dev/null
<Franck> !resetpanel
<ubot-it> Per resettare il panello alle sue impostazioni di defaults, scrivere questo nel terminale: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  - Vedere anche !gnomereset per resettare interamente gnome
<K99Brain_> Franck, nel senso, hai dato quel comando? adesso sloggia e poi riloggati
<Franck> K99Brian, adesso cheho "Sloggiato" come dici tu e mi sono riloggato ... mi spieghi la cosa?
<dimitri__> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2011-02-13 17:44 /dev/null
<Neo_> sera
<MatteoR> ciao Neo_
<K99Brain_> Franck, il comando che hai dato resetta le impostazioni dei pannelli
<K99Brain_> dimitri__, bpph, a posto anche quello
<dimitri__> ok per caricare il secodno disco da 250 debbo ogni volta montarlo lanciandolo dal desktop
<Franck> K99Brain, ma cosa è successo, l'ho dato perchè mi sembrava il modo di riavviare la sessione come dicevi
<dimitri__> come faccio a montare /dev/sdb1: LABEL="HD250N_II" UUID="af2f2b38-1daf-4482-8cdc-762affc6cd7c" TYPE="ext4"  in automatico ?
<K99Brain_> dimitri__, no, aggiungi una riga al fstab
<dimitri__> e cosa ci scrivo
<Neo_> dimitri__ modifica il file /etc/fstab aggiungendo la partizione che vuoi montare
<MatteoR> dimitri__: "man fstab" per info
<K99Brain_> dimitri__, mettici:  /dev/sdb1  PUNTODIMOUNT  ext4  defaults 0 2
<dimitri__> quindi aggiungo /dev/sdb1: LABEL="HD250N_II" UUID="af2f2b38-1daf-4482-8cdc-762affc6cd7c" TYPE="ext4"
<Neo_> dimitri__; aggiungi una riga con <partizione da montare> <punto di mount> <tipo> <opzioni>
<K99Brain_> dimitri__, il punto di mount crealo in /media
<Neo_> (senza le parentesi)
<MatteoR> ciap max_sme
<MatteoR> ciao max_sme (errore di diteggiatura)
<MatteoR> Buona sera a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao ugone
<K99Brain_> MatteoR, guarda che non è necessario che saluti tutti quelli che entrano, eh
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<ugone> :-)
<Neo_> sì, però quando salutano è buona educazione rispondere
<Neo_> ciao ugone
<zeitgeist88> salve come posso fare che il menu su ubuntu sia un po trasparente? con la barra ci sono riuscito
<MatteoR> zeitgeist88: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,162633.0.html Ecco un link dal forum
<zeitgeist88> thnaks
<andrEz> sera
<Neo_> ciao andrEz
<andrEz> ragazzi sapete il canale italiano dove si parla di windows
<Steeler> andrEz, vieni in query
<andrEz> mi serve qualcuno che sa qualcosa di xna
<enzotib> andrEz: non esiste un canale italiano di windows su freenode
<andrEz> sapete su qualche altro server ?
<andrEz> o conoscete qualcuno che usa xna ?
<zenatan> wowowowowo
<zenatan> ciao a tutti
<Neo_> ciao
<zenatan> ciao neo
<zenatan> sono appena nato ad ubuntu e sono troppo contento!
<zenatan> qualcuno può aiutarmi con il wifi?
<Neo_> sì, in effetti è bella la sensazione di non sentirsi più le catene di microsoft ai piedi
<Neo_> zenatan, che problema hai?
<zenatan> :-))) veramente incredibile Neo_
<zenatan> non so come fare i primi passi per gestire rete
<Neo_> puoi gestire tutte le connessioni con facilità dal network applet
<zenatan> non mi vede neanche il masterizzatore ... ma funziona talmente bene che ho intenzione di rompermici la testa e convertire tutto!
<Neo_> fai bene
<Neo_> oppure dal men§ in alto a sinistra vai su Sistema->Preferenze->Connessioni di rete
<Neo_> ma se hai una rete wi-fi è più comodo cliccare direttamente sull'icona in alto a destra che indica la rete
<^Ciccios^> sera
<zenatan> ok sono in connessione di rete... ma credo che il primo problema sia in fatto che non sono caricati i driver
<zenatan> per il wifi
<Neo_> ti elenca direttamente tutte le reti wireless rilevate e ti ci connetti con un click
<Neo_> se clicchi sull'icona di rete in alto a destra non ti elenca nessuna rete
<Neo_> ?
<zenatan> lan ok bluetooth ok... wifi ko
<Neo_> allora...
<Neo_> apri il terminale premendo Ctrl+Alt+T
<zenatan> provo a fare un riavvio nella speranza che nell'aggiornamento abbia caricato anche i driver wifi
<zeitgeist88> !offtopic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'offtopic'
<zenatan> fatto neo_
<Neo_> ok
<zenatan> ma cosa ho fatto?
<Neo_> scrivi    :    ifconfig
<zenatan> vedo che è il famoso sudo command
<zeitgeist88> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<zenatan> fatto neo_
<Neo_> te la elenca la scheda wi-fi?
<zenatan> no
<Neo_> allora prova con :    ifconfig wlan0 up
<Neo_> questo comando dovrebbe "accendere" la scheda wi-fi se è spenta
<zenatan> mi dice permesso negato
<zenatan> credo che non siano stati caricati i driver
<Neo_> ah giusto....devi usare sudo:   sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Neo_> per effettuare operazioni di amministrazione di questo tipo bisogna avere i diritti di amministratore(root), e sudo ti permette di eseguire i comandi con i diritti di un altro utente, in questo caso root
<zenatan> elenca solo la scheda ethernet
<zenatan> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Neo_> allora penso che sia un problema di driver
<zenatan> come si caricano i driver?
<anGe> ciao a tutti
<zenatan> ciao ange
<Neo_> ciao anGe
<Neo_> che scheda di rete wireless hai?
<MatteoR> ciao anGe
<zenatan> è integrata neo_
<zenatan> mi riavvio ... vediamo se si miracola la situazione .... d'altronde è il mio primo avvio ... a dopo Neo_
<Neo_> ok
<Neo_> a tra poco
<fra> ragazzi potrei controllare la mia posta con ssh avendo un acount gmail? e se si quali sono i dettagli del comando??
<enzotib> fra: non credo si possa, a meno di non connetterti in telnet sulla porta del pop server e parlare direttamente in POP
<enzotib> fra: e comunque credo richieda ssl, quindi non è facile
<Neo_> ciao a tutti
<fra> enzotib non sapresti come fare???
<fabio68> ciao ragazzi, mi date un consiglio? meglio Evolution o Thunderbird
<enzotib> fra: ma perché poi?
<fra> uno sfizio... enzotib
<enzotib> fra: don't know
<fra> enzotib, sapresti se c'è la possibilitò di gestire il a distanza???
<fra> sai dall'ufficio vorrei controllare il sistema casalingo cosa fa...
<fra> enzotib, sapresti se c'è la possibilita di gestire il computer a distanza???
<enzotib> fra: remote desktop?
<fra> allora ci provo, in caso incontra qualche difficoltà mi potresti dare qualche suggerimento, enzotib???
<enzotib> siamo qui
<zenatan> anGe ciao
<fra> enzotib, potrei gestire il computer non dalla rete locale???
<zenatan> ma che fine ha fatto Neo_
<zenatan> Sono liberoooooo!!!!! addio Microsoft!!!!!!
<zenatan> AnGe se vedi Neo_ lo ringrazi da parte mia pf? digli che adesso funzia anche il Wifi
<enzotib> fra: anche non dalla rete locale
<fra> come posso fare??? enzotib
<enzotib> fra: in locale funziona?
<fra> quale programma devo utilizzare da windows per poter accedere su questo computer??? enzotib
<MatteoR> !driver
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'driver'
<enzotib> fra: ma su ubuntu hai fatto qualcosa?
<enzotib> fra: tipo attivare vino (cioè il server vnc)?
<fra> ho aperto il programma di preferenze del desktop remoto
<fra> e ho consentito ad altri utenti la visualizzazione e il controllo su questo desktop tramite l'utilizzo di unapassword
<enzotib> fra: da windows devi scaricarti un client vnc, ce ne sono diversi
<fra> enzotib tipo putty???
<enzotib> fra: poi non so se il client desktop remoto di windows, che usa rdp, funziona con vino
<fra> possiamo sempre provare...
<fra> nel caso volessi fare l'inverso quale programma dovrei scaricare???
<fra> o il terminale funziona all'abbisogna
<fra> ????
<enzotib> fra: per fare il contrario puoi usare tsclient (Client per Terminal Server) con rdp
<fra> rdp è il pogramma che devo lanciare da terminale enzotib???
<enzotib> fra: tsclient
<fra> enzotib fatto
<fra> l'ho avviato... adesso metto l'indirizzo del computer da qualche parte... ma non so dove
<enzotib> fra: in Computer
<fra> l'ho avviato... adesso metto l'indirizzo del computer a cui voglio connettermi da qualche parte... ma non so dove
<fra> dovrei introdurre anche il nome utente e la password del computer a cui voglio connettermi credo... o mi sbaglio???
<enzotib> fra: suppongo di sì, ma dipende dal protocollo
<fra> non ci riesco
<fra> ok per stasera ho già abusato del tuo tempo... a risentirci fra'
<andrEz> sera
<MatteoR> Buona sera
<webpower> salve
<webpower> ragazzi ma perchè cavolo ubuntu congela?
<webpower> lo uso in vbox
<webpower> con guest
<webpower> e dopo un pò non funziona più, diventa una schermata nera
<enzotib> webpower: mentre lo usi?
<webpower> enzotib, no
<webpower> a volte mi capita quando chiudo la sessione
<webpower> che si blocca
<webpower> a volte mentre è in idle
<webpower> putroppo non ho un computer molto potente e sono costretto ad usere una versione vecchia
<webpower> ossia la 8.04
<enzotib> webpower: sarà lo screensaver?
<webpower> ma dovutamente aggiornata
<webpower> enzotib, secondo te sono così stupido?
<webpower> :)
<enzotib> non si sa mai :)
<webpower> comunque no, l'ho disattivato apposta
<MatteoR> webpower: apparte gli scherzi, quanta ram gli hai assegnato alla macchina virtuale?
<webpower> 512
<MatteoR> webpower: e il tuo pc ha quanta RAM?
<roxxxxxxxx> ragazzi ma quando si inst ubuntu si crea una partizione /home e una / A cosa servono tutte e due?
<webpower> 2 gb
<MatteoR> webpower: ok, un possibile fattore è stato scartato
<MatteoR> webpower: cmq non importa quanto è potente il tuo pc, io ho un 512 di RAM e un 1,4 Ghz di processore e ubuntu 10.04 LTS che gira alla grande
<webpower> il problema vero è la mancanza della virtualizzazione
<MatteoR> adesso vado via
<enzotib> webpower: nelle impostazioni della macchina virtuale hai fatto qualche modifica rispetto al default?
<webpower> ho disattivato il floppy
<webpower> "mettere lo schermo in pausa se è in attivo per" è settato a 40 minuti
<webpower> può essere qeusto?
<enzotib> webpower: può essere
<webpower> e perchè non si riprende quando finisce l'idle?
<webpower> provo a schiacciare i tasti della tastiera ma non succede nulla
<roxxxxxxxx> come si chiama il canale offtopic?
<enzotib> webpower: hai messo le guest additions?
<enzotib> !chat | roxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> roxxxxxxxx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<webpower> enzotib, sì
<roxxxxxxxx> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roxxxxxxxx> ok thanks :)
<enzotib> webpower: non lo so, ma proverei
<webpower> ok, ho messo "mai
<zeitgeist88> ragazzi non riesco a vedere molti video su internet che codec devo inst?
<MatteoR> zeitgeist88: su internet devi avere il flash player di Adobe
<zeitgeist88> si puo vedere se l'ho installato bene?
<enzotib> zeitgeist88: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<enzotib> !pastebin | zeitgeist88
<ubot-it> zeitgeist88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zeitgeist88> non mi ritorna riente
<zeitgeist88> niente
<zeitgeist88> solo una >
<enzotib> zeitgeist88: hai mancato l'apice finale?
<zeitgeist88> si :D
<enzotib> ctrl-c e ripeti
<zeitgeist88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566737/
<enzotib> zeitgeist88: devi togliere gnash e gnash-common
<enzotib> e poi, hai una 64bit?
<frigovuoto> sera dopo primo aggiornamento con la 10.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/566738/
<zeitgeist88> si 64
<enzotib> zeitgeist88: ok, rimuovi quei due pacchetti, poi reinstalla flashplugin-installer
<enzotib> frigovuoto: solo quella riga?
<zeitgeist88> dal software center l'ho disinstallato pero col tuo comando mi mostra lastessa cosa di prima
<frigovuoto> si e non mi permette di aggiornare..
<MatteoR> Cmq se ti installi Google Chrome hai il lettore flash integrato ;) inoltre è veloce come browser
<MatteoR> Non per fare pubblicità
<zeitgeist88> ho chromium
<enzotib> frigovuoto: sudo apt-get clean, e poi riprova
<MatteoR> zeitgeist88: è uguale solo che non ha il brand di google, ma il codice è lo stesso
<frigovuoto> si
<frigovuoto> ok ha ricominciato a scaricare
<zeitgeist88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566741/   adesso ho cosi
<zeitgeist88> come reinstallo poi flash?
<Pino73> C'è qualcuno che puo concedermi qualche minuto per prob. con scheda video
<Pino73> ???
<enzotib> !chiedi | Pino73
<ubot-it> Pino73: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> zeitgeist88: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<Pino73> non ho mai usato la chat quindi scusa
<enzotib> figurati
<MatteoR> Pino73: qual'è il problema?
<enzotib> Pino73: se ti interessa, puoi leggere le linee guida~
<enzotib> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<anGe`> che signifiga? Sei stato ucciso (kill) da NickServ (command used by ange1!~Adium@lns-bzn-49f-62-147-172-48.adsl.proxad.net))
<zeitgeist88> enzotib fatto pero e uguale a prima.. sembra che i gnash nn si vogliono disintallare..gli mostra sempre
<Pino73> ho una scheda video at radeon 9000 e ubuntu 9.10 perchè la scheda video non è supportata; ho trovato un pacchetto di drivers proprietari ma non ho idea di come si installino
<enzotib> zeitgeist88: non ti preoccupare quelli li hai tolti
<enzotib> zeitgeist88: riavvia il browser
<zeitgeist88> ok
<MatteoR> Pino73: Sistema>Amministrazione>Driver Hardware
<zeitgeist99> enzotib ancora non funzionano tutti
<enzotib> zeitgeist99: ma qualcosa va meglio?
<Pino73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566744/  questo è il contenuto dei drivers
<MatteoR> zeitgeist99: ma che sito intendi quando dici "non li vedo tutti"? Su youtube li vedi?
<zeitgeist99> certi si certi no
<zeitgeist99> vi posso postare un link e mi dite se voi lo vedete?
<zeitgeist99> io ho provato con chrome chromium e firefox
<MatteoR> zeitgeist99: prova
<zeitgeist99> http://www.themoneyfix.org/content/video-money-fix
<zeitgeist99> a me mostra un riquadro bianco
<zappo_> ciao a tutti ho un problema con i filmati su you tube non si vedono più
<zeitgeist99> cmq adesso la maggior perte li vedo
<enzotib> zappo_: hai fatto qualcosa di particolare prima che succedesse questo?
<enzotib> zeitgeist99: io lo vedo quel filmato
<MatteoR> zeitgeist99: anche io non lo vedo, ma ho letto in cima al sito questo, che spiega la causa: "ATTN: THE MONEY FIX has been fed via satellite to PBS affiliates.  If you wish to see it on your local PBS station, please contact them and request it."
<frigovuoto> sembra meglio devo riavviare grazie enzo
<zappo_> enzotib, forse un plugin da un sito?
<enzotib> anGe`: il nick ange è registrato da qualcun altro
<zeitgeist99> a ok
<zeitgeist99> bhe allora faro un po di prove su youtube
<zeitgeist99> ma sembra andare
<enzotib> zappo_: vai all'indirizzo about:plugins
<enzotib> zappo_: con firefox
<zappo_> enzotib, ok
<Pino73> qualcuno sa come si installa driver ( file di testo ) estratto da una archivio .gz
<enzotib> zappo_: alla sezione ShockWave Flash, cosa riporta come
<enzotib> file
<zappo_> enzotib, ti elenco i plugin?
<enzotib> zappo_: no, solo la voce File: sotto Shockwave flash
<MatteoR> Pino73: Tasto destro sul file, proprietà, Permessi e metti la spunta in basso. Poi doppio click sul file e clicca su esegui da terminale
<zappo_> enzotib, shockwave flash 10.2 r 152
<enzotib> zappo_: dicevo la voce File:
<Pino73> MatteoR: ok ci provo grazie
<zappo_> enzotib, in strumenti -gestisci plugin?
<enzotib> zappo_: no, nella pagina che ti ho detto
<Pino73> MatteoR: ho eseguito; è apparso il terminale per un secondo secondo te dovrei riavviare?
<MatteoR> Pino73: Riesci ad avviare da terminale?
<Pino73> MatteoR: avviare cosa?
<MatteoR> Pino73: sai usare un minimo di DOS?
<Pino73> beh un po si
<zappo_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566750/
<enzotib> zappo_: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<Pino73> MatteoR:applicando quello che mi hai detto tu dovrei aver eseguito come proggramma il filettino in questione da terminale
<MatteoR> Pino73: Meno male (ffiiuuuu), allora devi andare nella cartella dove è situato il file e devi dare un "./{nome del file}" Al posto delle graffe metti il nome vero del file (senza le graffe, ovviamente)
<Pino73> MatteoR:la mia domanda è come posso accertarmi che faccia effetto?
<MatteoR> Pino73: adesso vediamo
<MatteoR> Pino73: quando hai fatto, dovrebbe comparire qualche output. Postalo
<zappo_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566752/
<enzotib> zappo_: riprova mettendo l'apice finale
<zappo_> enzotib, scusa la mia ignoranza ma non capisco cosa intandi per apice
<Pino73> MarreoR:http://paste.ubuntu.com/566754/
<angieanni> non riesco a fare videochiamate con pidgin
<enzotib> zappo_: alla fine del comando che ti ho dato c'è un carattere ' che non hai messo
<angieanni> ciao
<zappo_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566755/
<enzotib> MatteoR: direi che non era uno script o un eseguibile quello che hai lanciato, ma una pagina di manuale
<MatteoR> enzotib: Ops... non ho visto che aveva postato il file :)
<MatteoR> enzotib: me ne sono accorto adesso
<enzotib> MatteoR: scusa, avrei dovuto scrivere il nome di Pino73, errore
<enzotib> zappo_: boh, sembra tutto a posto
<MatteoR> enzotib: Errore in 2 :)
<matte> volevo sapere come faccio a sapere il mio indirizzo ip attraverso il terminale
<zeitgeist99> ragazzi ma tutti questicomandi shell che date ogni giorno li sapete a memoria o cercare su internet?
<enzotib> !ip | matte
<ubot-it> matte: ip is reply http://www.mioip.it , oppure da terminale digita:  wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//' o anche: wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<matte> !ip
<enzotib> zeitgeist99: dopo un po' li impari
<enzotib> matte: se poi intendi l'indirizzo del tuo pc nella rete locale, allora ifconfig
<MatteoR> matte: "ifconfig"  da terminale
<zappo_> enzotib, grazie comunque
<enzotib> zappo_: ma cos'è che non vedi
<enzotib> ?
<MatteoR> enzotib: con ifconfig puoi vedere sia quello locale che internet
<enzotib> MatteoR: davvero, io non lo vedo quello esterno
<zappo_> enzotib, qualsiasi filmato su you tube rimane la finestra nera dice completato ma il filmato non parte
<MatteoR> enzotib: ti colleghi usando la scheda ethernet?
<enzotib> MatteoR: wlan0
<enzotib> zappo_: proviamo così, chiudi firefox e scrivi sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<MatteoR> enzotib: con ifconfig c'è scritto "indirizzo", quello è l'IP
<enzotib> MatteoR: quello è locale, mi mostra 192.168.1.5
<enzotib> intendo rete locale
<enzotib> non localhost
<MatteoR> enzotib: sotto wlan0, non eth0
<enzotib> MatteoR: certo, sotto wlan0
<enzotib> MatteoR: se hai un router che fa NAT non puoi vedere l'ip esterno, che è quello del router, senza andare su internet, o interrogare il router
<zappo_> enzotib, azzeccato! bravo! e grazie infinite funziona!
<enzotib> zappo_: bene :)
<MatteoR> enzotib: sotto indirizzo inet?
<enzotib> MatteoR: vuoi un paste?
<MatteoR> ok, sono curioso... è strano
<MatteoR> enzotib: forse meglio se metti il link in query, non si sa mai ;)
<enzotib> MatteoR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566762/
<enzotib> non ho problemi, non ci sono indirizzi
<MatteoR> enzotib: ma usi già un IPv6?
<enzotib> no
<MatteoR> enzotib: invece sì, te lo dico io
<enzotib> intendo che fa tutto da solo
<MatteoR> hai un IPv6 dalla wlan
<enzotib> si ma non funziona
<MatteoR> Che fiagataaaa
<MatteoR> enzotib: Ma io sono stupido. La wlan ha un suo IP, mentre I pc appartenenti alla wlan hanno un IP locale. Come ho fatto a non pensarci prima?
<MatteoR> ifconfig non te lo farà mai vedere un ip esterno
<matteppi> Buonasera
<matteppi> Mi servirebbe una mano
<MatteoR> ciao matteppi
<matteppi> ciao
<matteppi> allora
<matteppi> ti spiego il problema
<matteppi> ho un laboratorio in una scuola
<matteppi> con un quindicina di computer
<MatteoR> ok
<matteppi> un server centrale
<matteppi> con 2TB di spazio
<matteppi> su questo ci stanno delle cartelle
<matteppi> per ogni account
<matteppi> ad esempio
<matteppi> classe 1A
<matteppi> classe 2A
<FloodBotIt2> matteppi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<matteppi> ecc
<frigovuoto> arrisera  ho 2 domande   dopo l'installazione ho provato ad avviare piu volte ma non c'è grub e non vedo i kernel...è normale ? Come si accede da shell per installare  con sh?
<MatteoR> frigovuoto: cioa, per vedere I kernel, durante la fase di avvio devi tenere premuto il tasto shift
<MatteoR> *ciao
<frigovuoto> a ok
<MatteoR> frigovuoto:  devi installare ubuntu? in che senso installare con sh?
<matteppi> eccolo qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566772/
<frigovuoto> installo con sh un driver della nvidia per una soluzione che ho trovato alla mia scheda
<frigovuoto> matteo sai dirmi come ci arrivo nella shell?
<MatteoR> frigovuoto: ctrl(destro)+alt+F1
<frigovuoto> grazie
<MatteoR> per tornare indietro ctrl(destro)+alt+F7
<frigovuoto> ancora grazie a  dopo ciao!!!
<roberto82> buonasera a tutti!
<matteppi> buonasera
<roberto82> qualcuno sa darmi aiuto per alsa??
<matteppi> MatteoR: ho postato su paste.ubuntu il problema
<matteppi> di cosa hai bisogno?
<roberto82> ho cercato in lungo e in largo...
<roberto82> alla fine sono riuscito ad isntallare alsa...
<roberto82> me fargli riconoscere la scheda integrata
<roberto82> ma ora mi dice che alsa è attivo ma non sento nulla
<roberto82> ah..
<roberto82> e non mi fa aprire alsamixer
<roberto82> scusa matteppi ma sono nuovo
<roberto82> cos'è PASTE.UBUNTU
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roberto82> thx!
<roberto82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566776/
<matteppi> domanda banale, hai provate a riavviare?
<roberto82> si
<roberto82> + volte
<roberto82> qualcuno ha una soluzione?
<italy> salve! ho un pc con window e ubuntu. Su Vista ho ip Statico. Lo devo impostare su Ubuntu, o è gia fisso?
<frigovuoto> cosa si usa con ubuntu per partizionare un disco esterno ?
<italy> salve! ho un pc con window e ubuntu. Su Vista ho ip Statico. Lo devo impostare su Ubuntu, o è gia fisso?
<frigovuoto> dalla 10.04 alla 10.10 si è verificato un errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/566786/   che fare?
<daniele> ciao. domanda veloce il comando tipo "esegui" per avviare monitor sistema
<frigovuoto> alt + f2
<frigovuoto> credo nn ne sono sicuro...
<daniele> scusa mi sono spiegato male
<daniele> il comando da inserire una volta ke hai fatto alt + f2
<frigovuoto> non lo so .... so solo che se aggiungi sudo hai i permessi di admin
<daniele> si lo sò ma nn parlo dei terminale... grazie cmq :)
<Carlin0> daniele,  ALT + F2 e scrivi gnome-terminal
<Carlin0> aahhh scusa ho letto male aspe..
<daniele> grazie <Carlin0> ma nn mi serve il comando per avviare il terminale, bensì il monitor di sistema ke in ubuntu 10.10 trovi in sistema/amministrazione/monitor sistema
<daniele> ok ok tranqua :)
<Carlin0> daniele,  gnome-system-monitor
<daniele> Carlin0: grazie mille... mi seriva per le scorciatoie da tastiera :) grazie
<Carlin0> prego , cmq daniele  per vedere i vari nomi dei programmi vai da sistema → preferenze → menu principale  selezioni il programma e guardi in proprietà
<frigovuoto> dalla 10.04 alla 10.10 si è verificato un errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/566786/   che fare?
<daniele> ok lo farò prox volta
<Carlin0> !info fluxbox
<ubot-it> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1+git20100807.0cc08f9-1 (maverick), package size 1012 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<hing> sera a tutti
<hing> ciao
<Costa> Buona Sera...io per sbaglio ho rimosso in Xubuntu la barra con scritto "Applicazioni - Risorse - SIstema"...come faccio a ripristinarla con una riga da comando? sono sparite anche le icone...
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-06
<ultear> che se fa
<push77> salve a tutti
<push77> ho un problema con l'ultimo ubuntu
<push77> sono due giorni che vedo sui forum ma non riesco a risolvere il seguente problema
<push77> praicamente non riesco a cliccare sulle impostazioni di flash player
<push77> di ocnseguenza no riesco ad utilkizzare  il video e l'audio in quei siti dove si puo utilizzare anche la webcam
<push77> qualcuno mi da un link per la soluzione o ha pazienza di spiegarmi qui
<push77> smepre se la soluzione esiste
<push77> grazie
<Alcadeias> qualche consiglio per imparare a programmare da zero?
<Alcadeias> mai programmato nulla, ma mi piacerebbe imparare
<Alcadeias> sapete consigliarmi qualcosina?
<pabloice> c' e serpico??
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Claudinux> glpiana, °)°
<glpiana> Claudinux, °(°
<Emma> Buongiorno,
<Emma> edubuntu è un sistema o un softweare o altro?
<filo1234> Emma: è una versione di Ubuntu, adatta ai bambini perchè contiene pacchetti educativi
<Emma> pensavo di installare Edubuntu per uso scolastico per mia figlia,
<filo1234> o ai grandi che si sentono bambini
<Emma> filo1234: si ho visto,sembra interessante!
<Emma> filo1234:  si installa come sistema ?
<filo1234> Emma: si certo
<filo1234> http://www.edubuntu.org/
<Emma> filo1234:  ho provato a guardarlo attraverso ubuntu 11.10 oneiric ma non sono riuscita a vedere niente delle particolarità di edubuntu,forse ho scaricato su dvd quello sbagliato?
<filo1234> http://www.edubuntu.org/download
<Emma> filo1234: in inglese ho qualche difficoltà..comunque avevo masterizzato su dvd :edubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso
<Emma> inoltre mi sembra di capire che in weblive si può guardare senza scaricarlo?
<filo1234> Emma: si pui provarlo
<Emma> filo1234: quando clikko in web live(Try now !)mi apre un form? ho provato a compilarlo e ho clikkato (give it a try)e mi dice che devo fare il download di Java?
<Emma> filo1234: io qui sono su ubuntu in Wubi su windows
<Emma> filo1234: Wudi
<glpiana> il wurstel
<filo1234> Emma: se non hai java ovvio, altrimenti ti chiede semplicemente il permesso di eseguire java o iced-tea
<OverMe> ahahahahaah
<filo1234> LOL
<jester-> bella ciofeca la icetea
<filo1234> Emma: scusa ma scarica l'iso no?
<bioscode> buon giorno a tutti
<Emma> filo1234: l'iso ce l'ho,ma non lo legge,non so se è perchè il mio ubuntu è in wudi su windows o se..non saprei..per la precisione legge il dvd ma non mi apre niente.non so cosa dire,forse per voi sto già delirando!
<Aizram> wudi?
<Aizram> wuber
<glpiana> Emma, la iso non va usata sotto wubi. devi inserire il cd nel lettore e riavviare il pc
<bioscode> ieri ho installato ubuntu 11.10 minimale, ho provato ad ascoltare qualche canzone ma non funziona l'audio... ho provato ad installare alsa ma mi da errore quando cerca di creare il pacchetto alsa-config, potete aiutarmi?
<Aizram> certo devi installare ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> bioscode, anzitutto controlla col comando alsamixer che i volumi siano alti e che i canali non siano silenziati. sopodichè devi installare i codec contenuti nel pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Aizram> se esiste ancora
<glpiana> Aizram, esiste :)
<Aizram> devo decidermi ad installre di nuovo glpiana :P
<Aizram> installare*
<bioscode> ok glpiana, come faccio ad installare i codec?
<filo1234> bioscode: ubuntu minimale, e che DE hai installato poi?
<bioscode> fluxbox
<glpiana> bioscode, scrivi in terminale: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> bioscode, ma prima aggiorna il sistema se ancora non l'hai fatto
<bioscode> ok sto installando
<go^> ma ubuntu-minimal + kubuntu-desktop è uguale a Kubuntu? curiosità :)
<bioscode> no perchè in ubuntu minimal non ci sono tutte le applicazioni presenti in kubuntu
<glpiana> go^, in linea di massima sì, ma con kubuntu desktop penso vada installato il pachcetto delle policy, ce no non funziona kdesu
<glpiana> *pacchetto
<bioscode> glpiana dopo che finisce di installare riavvio?
<Emma> glpiana: a vedi! la iso non sotto wubi ! Il riavvio con dvd nel lettore l'avevo già fatto,ora nel mio pc ho windows con ubuntu wubi e quando avvio mi chiede quale voglio avviare ma di edubuntu nessuna traccia!
<glpiana> bioscode, se hai messo solo ubuntu-restricted-extras no
<bioscode> ok
<glpiana> Emma, allora all'avvio accedi al bios per selezionare il lettore cd/dvd come dispositivo di boot
<Emma> glpiana: scusa un attimo! posso provare edubuntu sull'altro pc su cui ho installato lubuntu?
<glpiana> Emma, se lo provi dal dvd puoi farlo su qualsiasi pc abbia il lettore. non ti darà però informazioni sulla compatibilità hardware
<bioscode> glpiana: non funziona
<glpiana> bioscode, hai controllato i volumi da alsamixer come ti ho detto sopra?
<bioscode> si sono tutti al massimo
<glpiana> e sotto i canali ha visto delle sigle MM ?
<bioscode> però alsamixer me lo fa avviare solamente da root
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> bioscode, hai un cd live di ubuntu normale?
<bioscode> si
<bioscode> con ubuntu normale l'audio funziona
<glpiana> bioscode, avvia quello e controlla che l'audio funzioni
<glpiana> ecco, allora hai fatto qualche casino installando da minimale
<glpiana> bioscode, se avvi alsamixer da utente che risponde?
<glpiana> !paste | bioscode
<ubot-it> bioscode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bioscode> che non trova il file o la directory
<glpiana> bioscode, scrivi: lspci | grep -i audio             e incolla qui la riga che esce
<bioscode> ok
<bioscode> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<glpiana> bioscode, scrivi: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<bioscode> http://pastebin.com/e7chRB4p
<glpiana> bioscode, prima hai detto che hai provato a mettere alsa. come lo hai installato?
<bioscode> http://www.intilinux.com/driver/439/installare-e-risolvere-i-problemi-dei-nuovi-driver-alsa-1015-guida-definitiva/
<glpiana> bioscode, non andavano bene i pacchetti dei repository?
<bioscode> quelli che ho installato non sono del repository?
<bioscode> comunque mi sono bloccato quando ho fatto apt-get install module-assistant
<glpiana> bioscode, è una guida che ha poco senso perchè fa rimuovere e reinstallare gli stessi pacchetti. in ogni caso, dai sudo apt-get install module-assistant   e metti su pastebin l'errore che ottieni
<bioscode> ok installato, però si blocca quando lo invoco con
<bioscode> module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<glpiana> bioscode, me lo devo immaginare l'errore?
<bioscode> ora lo posto :D
<bioscode> http://pastebin.com/nX2f76x8
<bia> Salve, sto provando ad installare Gimp su 11.04 e mi dice che Le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte
<glpiana> bia, come lo stai installando?
<bia> da ubuntu center
<glpiana> bioscode, riavvia la macchina
<bioscode> ok
<glpiana> bia, chiudilo e apri un temrinale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> bia, quando termina: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bia> glpiana: devo x forza fare upgrade della versione?
<glpiana> bia, quale upgrade di versione?
<glpiana> bia, dist-upgrade risolve le dipendenze, non fa l'avanzamento
<bia> glpiana: teminato "sudo apt-get update" mi ha dato questo errore:W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 437276613F6729E2
<glpiana> bia, che repository hai aggiunto?
<bia> glpiana: sinceramente non ricordo!
<bia> glpiana: eseguito anche il successivo comando
<glpiana> ecco. vabbè, fa nulla. dai l'altro comando. per quell'errore invece segui ubot-it
<glpiana> !gpgerr | bia
<ubot-it> bia: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<bia> glpiana: eseguito anche il successivo comando
<glpiana> bia, ora riapri il software center e riprova a installare gimp
<bia> glpiana: continua a dare errore sulle dipendenze
<glpiana> bia, puoi postare i dettagli dell'errore?
<glpiana> !paste | bia
<ubot-it> bia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !image | bia
<ubot-it> bia: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Emma> glpiana: ho messo l'iso di edubuntu ..il grub mi dice linux generic oppure modalità ripristino o Previous linux version
<bia> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/831171/
<bioscode> glpiana: funziona :D
<Emma> glpiana: sono su un vecchio pc con installato lubuntu
<glpiana> bia, chiudi software center e nel terminale scrivi: apt-cache policy gimp
<glpiana> Emma, ma che versione di edubuntu è? e dove l'hai presa?
<glpiana> bioscode, bene, anche se in realtà non abbiamo fatto nulla
<glpiana> Emma, se ti da quelle voci è perchè non parte da dvd, ma da disco, quello dove c'è lubuntu
<bioscode> si ho installato alsa, anche se nella guida dice di disinstallarlo io lo dovuto installare perchè non era presente nel sistema
<bia> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/831176/
<glpiana> bia, ridai: sudo apt-get update     e metti in pastebin tutto quello che esce
<Emma> glpiana: edubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso  scusa l'avevo inserito in cd ora lo ha preso!
<bia> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/831179/
<glpiana> bia, hai troppi repository esterni. il problema è lì. scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk   e vai nella scheda: software di terze perti
<glpiana> bia, allarga al massimo la finestra e prendi un'immagine
<glpiana> bia, è il modo migliore di mandare a balle un sistema quello di aggiungere così tanti repo
<bia> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/197583
<glpiana> bia, chiudi e scrivi nel temrinale: apt-cache policy libc6
<bia> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/831184/
<glpiana> bia, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install               e poi su pastebin
<bia> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/831185/
<glpiana> bia, scrivi: sudo apt-get autoremove
<bia> glpiana: Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<glpiana> bia, scrivi: lsb_release -a
<Emma> h
<bia> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/831194/
<glpiana> bia, hai fatto sudo apt-get dist-upgarde come ti avevo detto?
<Emma> glpiana: a fatica e molto lentamente ha caricato edubuntu,sono entrato in start LTSP live e mi chiede di scegliere un'interfaccia di rete:..
<glpiana> *upgrade
<bia> glpiana: certo
<glpiana> bia, scrivi: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<filo1234> Emma: ma che centra LTSP
<bia> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/831198/
<glpiana> bia, sudo aptitude install gimp
<glpiana> vediamo che fa
<bia> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/831201/
<Emma> filo1234: non so! scusa ma non so usare questo sistema! dove vedo i programmi didattici di edubuntu?
<glpiana> bia, apt-cache policy libgimp2.0  gimp-data
<filo1234> Emma: è un alive com ele altre!
<filo1234> come le!
<bia> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/831206/
<glpiana> bia, sudo apt-get remove --purge libgimp2.0  gimp-data
<glpiana> bia, poi mi dici da dove avevi preso sti pacchetti -.-
<bia> glpiana: fatto. adesso riprovo ad installare gimp?
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> bia, https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn/+build/2517231 <--- perchè avevi messo sto repo?
<glpiana> ma soprattutto perchè non l'hai detto, che magari facevamo prima?
<bia> glpiana: chiedo venia... ma non ricordavo di aver messo questo repo
<bia> glpiana:  e non so neanche xkè!
<bia> glpiana: gimp installato
<glpiana> bia, comuqnue mettere repo esterni non fa altro che sminchiare il sistema
<bia> glpiana: ok, capito! imparata la lezione!
<bia> glpiana: dimenticavo... grazie
<glpiana> :)
<bigbet> ciao
<bigbet> ho tre problemi urgenti da risolvere presso un cliente oggi pomeriggio, ho cercato in giro ma ho trovato solo cose simili. Se c'è qualche santo che mi da una manina ..
<bigbet> Primo quesito: ad ogni avvio mi chiede di "system restart required"  nonostante il kernel sia l'ultima versione
<bigbet> Secondo: all'avvio non carica la scheda di rete. occorre dare a mano un /etc/networking restart per farla avviare.
<bigbet> terzo ed ultimo ma non credo per difficoltà: all'avvio ottengo sempre un errore: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<bigbet> se volete del terzo ho anche uno screenshot
<BetaBrain> hi all guys
<glpiana> bigbet, in un terminale scrivi: sudo dpkg-configure -a                  e poi riavvia
<glpiana> bigbet, in un terminale scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a                  e poi riavvia (correzione)
<bigbet> grazie glpiana, quale punto dovrei risolvere?
<glpiana> bigbet, magari tutti e tre, magari nessuno
<glpiana> ma è comunque la prima cosa da fare
<bigbet> ok incrocio le dita allora
<alphanewton1> Giorno!
<krwf>  salve
<solido> Salve stamattina mi e venuto il pallino di mettere ubuntu su ps3 morale ho un problema di installazione quando sto per arrivare verso la fine dell'installazione mi esce una tabella e dice che non ha trovato mirror che sono scaduti e non posso continuare come faccio a mettere i mirror  da locale senza dvd?grazie
<glpiana> solido, cioè ti serve un server da cui scaricare gli aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> solido, prova con http://ubuntu.mirror.garr.it
<krwf>  bel problema
<solido> si anche ma non so come devo procedere?
<solido> vengo da windows
<solido> xd
<glpiana> solido, stai facendo una normale installazione con interfaccia grafica?
<solido> si
<glpiana> solido, il pc è in rete?
<solido> yes
<glpiana> solido, la rete cui sei connesso a restrizioni?
<glpiana> *ha
<solido> no
<filo1234> solido: ma che version estai installando?
<solido> 7.10
<filo1234> -.-
<solido> per ps3
<glpiana> solido, allora dovrebbe trovare da solo i mirror. 7.10?
<OverMe> -.-
<glpiana> solido, per forza non trova i server
<glpiana> siamo nel 2012 e tu usi una distribuzione del 2007
<glpiana> a dir poco obsoleta
<solido> lol
<solido> il problema
<enzotib> sì, ma ottobre
<solido> e che non riesco a trovarne
<solido> superiori per ps3
<glpiana> enzotib, sempre 2007 era :D
<enzotib> :)
<filo1234> io ne volevo cercare una per il tostapane
<solido> loool
<glpiana> lol
<skricciolo1981> lol
<solido> no a parte gli scherzi sto impazzendo
<solido> adesso ho provato a connettermi in dhcp
<solido> e sto vedendo se li trova da solo
<solido> i mirror
<glpiana> solido, non può, non ci sono più
<solido> e come devo fa?
<solido> tramite terminale si puo fare qualcosa?
<glpiana> solido, non ci sono i sevrer, che cosa vuoi fare col terminale?
<glpiana> solido, cerca su gogol una guida per qualche versione più recente
<solido> il problema e che non trovo versioni piu recenti per ps3 ci sono ma non le trovo
<glpiana> solido, non so aiutarti e qui sei off topic. puoi provare a vedere se su #ubuntu-it-chat qualcuno sa aiutarti
<HoldenC> solido, a meno che non editi a mano sources.list e metti old. davanti al nome del server (vado a memoria), comunque 7.10 e' preistoria, lascia perdere
<solido> ok vedo di trovarne una versione piu aggiornata grazie a tutti
<verona7> ah!
<verona7> top ( mostra i processi in esecuzione)
<OverMe> e a che ci serve questa informazione? (cit.)
<glpiana> lol
<verona7> df -h spazio libero di tutti i file system montati
<verona7> è un info dedicata!
<glpiana> verona7, non ci vorrai mica elencare tutti i comandi che conosci?
<verona7> por caridad
<verona7> SalineOS 1.6 ancora un punto interrogativo!
<glpiana> !chat | verona7
<ubot-it> verona7: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntu-it884> salve
<ubuntu-it884> vorrei un aiutino
<glpiana> !aiuto | ubuntu-it884
<ubot-it> ubuntu-it884: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ubuntu-it884> come mai non funziona flash player sui browser?
<ubuntu-it884> non posso utilizzare nulla in flash
<filo1234> ubuntu-it884: l'hai insytallato?
<ubuntu-it884> si
<filo1234> installato?*
<filo1234> da dove?
<ubuntu-it884> software center
<ubuntu-it884> e da terminale
<ubuntu-it884> ma nulla
<glpiana> ubuntu-it884, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | ubuntu-it884
<ubot-it> ubuntu-it884: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu-it884> ok ok provo
<ubuntu-it884> An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators.
<glpiana> ubuntu-it884, riprova
<ubuntu-it884> http://pastebin.com/EDghNNnU
<ubuntu-it884> ho fatto qua
<ubuntu-it884> la non va
<ubuntu-it884> glpiana:
<filo1234> non è installato dorrettamente flashplayer
<ubuntu-it884> come devo fare allora?
<filo1234> intanto sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash-common
<ubuntu-it884> ora?
<filo1234> sudo apt-get remove --purge browser-plugin-gnash
<filo1234> sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash
<ubuntu-it884> ora'
<ubuntu-it884> ?
<ubuntu-it884> :D
<glpiana> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<glpiana> ubuntu-it884, e vediamo se basta o se prima dobbiamo pulire
<ubuntu-it884> riavvio chrome?
<glpiana> ubuntu-it884, sì
<filo1234> se non ha dato errori
<filo1234> -.-
<glpiana> troppo tardi
<OverMe> ma chrome non ha il suo di flash?
<glpiana> OverMe, magari intende chromium
<filo1234> magari OverMe intende flash gordon
<OverMe> dcco questo mi pare possibile
<OverMe> *ecco
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> o gordon ramsey
<filo1234> !chat OverMe | glpiana | filo1234
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat OverMe'
<filo1234> -.-
<glpiana> lol
<verona7> empathy è ben integrato in gnome?
<go^> Qualcuno conosce qualche tool per gestire un Nokia su ubuntu? (Tipo OVI PC Suite)
<skricciolo1981> simbians? go^
<go^> si skricciolo1981
<skricciolo1981> serie60-remote
<sin> ciao,vorrei installare kubuntu da mettere su un note 64 bit. sto scaricando dal sito ufficiale ed ho visto che avrò poi l'iso.l'isallazione la faccio da usb.va bene l'iso?
<skricciolo1981> guarda se intendi questo
<go^> sin, si
<go^> skricciolo1981, non c'è nei repo vero?
<skricciolo1981> no
<skricciolo1981> non ricordo dove lo scaricai
<skricciolo1981> gongola
<go^> skricciolo1981, grazie lo provo :)
<skricciolo1981> ok
<skricciolo1981> prego go^
<sin> go^,dal boot mi legge tutto.
<go^> sin, cioè?
<sin> debbo trasformare la iso oppure la faccio    leggere direttamente dal boot di installazione?
<Lorra> sin, puoi farlo creando una chiavetta di avvio come descritto sulla pagina https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Lorra> senza leggere tutto, puoi guardare come si crea la chiavetta sotto il sistema operativo che hai a disposizione
<go^> sin, in sintesi, usa il programma Unetbootin..è semplice ;)
<Lorra> in realtà unetbootin fa delle modifiche non indifferenti anche se fatte automaticamente
<Lorra> se hai una ubuntu che funziona puoi usare usb-creator-gtk
<go^> skricciolo1981, quel programma è perfetto ma mi funge solo tramite bluetooth mi pare di capire e non ho il bt sul pc :|
<skricciolo1981> ahahaahhah
<sin> io sul note ho ubuntu 11.10 e vorrei provare kubuntu,quindi formatto e installo
<skricciolo1981> scusa go^
<skricciolo1981> non sapevo
<skricciolo1981> allora prova pc suite
<skricciolo1981> o ovi suite
<Lorra> sin, in Italiano si chiama creatore di dischi d'avvio
<sin> ?
<Lorra> Per creare la chiavetta usb di avvio usi il programma (installato di default su Ubuntu) che si chiama creatore di dischi d'avvio
<sin> ok,una volta scsricato lo tratto con creatore di dischi
<Lorra> sin, è molto intuitivo, ti fa scegliere la iso e il disco/chiavetta dove la vuoi mettere e poi premi su "Crea disco di avvio"
<sin> :) come fisco il download lo provo al volo
<skricciolo1981> go^:
<skricciolo1981> ci 6
<ubuntu-it059> Salve
<ubuntu-it059> Volevo un software tipo manycam per winzozz.
<ubuntu-it059> in particolare un software che mi permette di trasmettere immagine statiche....
<ubuntu-it059> o video
<bodhibob> !info webcamstudio
<ubot-it> Package webcamstudio does not exist in oneiric
<sin> <Lorra>,ho finito anche con creatore di dischi ,ti posto la schermata non vedo l'eseguibile.non ricordo l'indirizzo
<Panaclerio_> firefox si avvia e si chiude con errore.
<bodhibob> Panaclerio, prova a rinominare la cartella .mozilla nella tua home
<Panaclerio_> bodhibob, è ripartito...ma ora come faccio a ripristinare salvalibri..ecc
<bodhibob> li cerchi mnella cartella vecchia
<dejan7> salve a tutti
<stefano_> come si imposta il canale di connessione per una connessione wifi
<KiRoS_> ciao a tutti
<KiRoS_> Una domanda banale su WINE : Ho instalalto starcraft da cd, tutto regolare, quando però dico "gioca" mi dice che non trova ilol cd nel lettore. Devo configurare qualcosa? Grazie per l'attenzione
<BetaBrain> sera gente
<KiRoS_> Una domanda banale su WINE : Ho instalalto starcraft da cd, tutto regolare, quando però dico "gioca" mi dice che non trova ilol cd nel lettore. Devo configurare qualcosa? Grazie per l'attenzione
<ottantottenne> adunanza.net/6667
<damn> ciao!
<Alex99> ciao, non riesco a connettermi con la wireless sul netbook samsung. grazie
<Serpico> ciao
<Serpico> ragazzi esiste un programma per controllare se alcuni elementi di una cartella A sono stati copiati in una cartella B?
<Serpico> ovviamente dicendo quali
<Serpico> o magari trovare i duplicati su un pc
<michele__> ciao
<michele__> list!
<jenablinsky> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<jenablinsky> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<jenablinsky> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jenablinsky> lolol
<nicola> non riesco a installare il driver per la mia scheda video
<attempt> che vga e'?
<attempt> sudo lshw e la individui. in terminale  sudo lshw | grep VGA
<nicola>                mi dice: description: VGA compatible controller
<andrebug> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/831972/ Ho riscontrato questo errore durante l'installazione dei compat-wireless. Sapete darmi una soluzione per arrivare alla fine dell'installazione?
<andrebug> qualcuno ha letto il mio pastebin?
<andrebug> qualcuno ha letto il mio pastebin?
<fleurtherock> ciao ho 3 file in *.deb come faccio a installarli da terminale con un singolo comando
<fleurtherock> nulla ritrovato
<andrebug> c'è nessuno che mi sa dare una mano?
<ParanoidAndroid> nigthmare for you evils
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-07
<glpiana> ola
<sparkling> salve
<asirol> ciao sparkling
<sin> ciao,volevo installare ubuntu su un note e mi da:(inst da usb)Busybox v1.18.4(ubuntu 1:1.18.4-2ubuntu2)built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commonds (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Emma> Qui a Bologna nevica!!!
<OverMe> !chat | Emma
<ubot-it> Emma: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Emma> Ho installato xubuntu ma non mi va ne l'audio e flash sembra non essere pienamente aggiornato o solo parzialmente installato,ho fatto gli aggiornamenti ma niente
<Emma> ! chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Emma> forse ho un problema con pulse audio?
<glpiana> Emma, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<Emma> pio
<glpiana> Emma, controlla che i volumi siano alti e che non ci sia la sigla MM sotto a nessun canale
<Emma> glpiana: in impostazioni audio non vedo nessuna sigla MM, Ho Ensoniq Audio PCI(Alsa Mixer)
<glpiana> Emma, parlo della base dei vari canali Master PCM etc tec
<Emma> glpiana: dove li trovo?
<glpiana> Emma, fai una cosa, prendi un aschermata di alsamixer
<glpiana> !image | Emma
<ubot-it> Emma: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Emma> ! image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gnlctrs> #dipinf
<Emma> glpiana: scusa ma non riesco a capire come si fa a caricare la schermata di alsamixer!
<glpiana> Emma, hai preso l'immagine?
<Emma> glpiana:  non so come fare!
<glpiana> Emma, per catturare la schermata premi il tasto print screen o stamp che trovi sulla tastiera
<glpiana> Emma, oppure cerca tra gli accessori "cattura schermata" o roba simile
<skricciolo1981> stamp r sist
<glpiana> Emma, solitamente quel tasto è adestra del tasto F12
<skricciolo1981> e prima di Block Scorr
<filo1234> e sopra ins?
<skricciolo1981> si
<Emma> glpiana: grazie , vedo che hai imparato a capire come sono messa! E però forse..http://imagebin.org/197708
<glpiana> Emma, però io ti avevo detto di scrivere alsamixer non terminale, non di aprire il mixer grafico
<sin> chi mi consiglia le partizioni della memoria?
<glpiana> sin, parli dello swap?
<sin> ho un hd da 250g
<sin> si un po di tutto
<glpiana> sin, 250 da dedicare interamente a ubuntu?
<stefano__> ho problemi a configurare la connessione ad internet chi mi da una mano?
<Emma> glpiana: cosi?http://imagebin.org/197710
<glpiana> stefano__, esponi il problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<sin> no,ho pensato 2g swap ,20 file system
<glpiana> Emma, sì. ora premi esc per chiudere il mixer, che mi sembra a posto
<stefano__> glpiana, devo cambiare il canale di trasmissione della mia scedina wifi interna
<glpiana> Emma, sempre nel terminale scrivi: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<glpiana> Emma, dimmi se senti qualcosa
<filo1234> stefano__: lo cambi dall'AP
<stefano__> ho provato con sudo iwconfig chanel 13 ma nulla...
<glpiana> stefano__, chanel 13 è un profumo, prova con channel :)
<filo1234> la scheda lo prende automaticamente dall'AP
<glpiana> sin, 20 per il sistema se tieni la home separata può andare bene
<stefano__> si e anche buono... bene allora ho qualche problemino con l'ap
<filo1234> stefano__: inoltrre il canale 13 non è molto adatto, alcune schede non lo ricevono
<filo1234> idem per il 12
<sin> si il resto è per dati
<stefano__> bene!
<stefano__> allora ho fatto la cazzata!
<stefano__> ho messo sul ap il canale 13 ora non mi funz più!
<stefano__> :(
<filo1234> cambialo
<glpiana> sin, magari lascia 25 giga al sistema, giusto per sicurezza. quanta ram hai?
<Emma> glpiana: NO,sto provando non sento niente!
<glpiana> Emma, hai solo xubuntu su questo pc?
<sin> 4g credo
<Emma> glpiana:  si ! dovrebbe!
<glpiana> sin, allora mettine altrettanti di swap
<filo1234> stefano__: se non hai problemi di interferenze o particolari configurazioni della rete, ad esempio con più access point, lascia il canale automatico
<sin> posso modificarla dopo ?
<glpiana> Emma, controlla che le casse siano collegate nel giusto plug
<glpiana> sin, meglio farlo subito, se non poi va messo a posto fstab
<stefano__> filo1234, lo so ma le migliori idee vengono sempre dopo...
<stefano__> il problema è che non posso accdere all'ap
<sin> che OO!!vedo come va ,ho già attivato!!
<stefano__> tramite eth
<stefano__> e qui la cosa si complica un pochino
<filo1234> stefano__: be resettalo a questo punto
<filo1234> stefano__: perchè non puoi attaccare il cavo?
<Emma> glpiana: Giusto plug? il jak verde chiaro è inserito nel verde chiaro
<OverMe> stefano__, mi fai vedere un: sudo iwlist scan
<OverMe> !paste | stefano__
<ubot-it> stefano__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefano__> cioè non posso accedere fisicamente all'ap
<glpiana> sin, non è un grosso problema comuqnue, avendo 4 giga di ram
<glpiana> Emma, nel temrinale scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Emma
<ubot-it> Emma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sin> spero che mi vada tutto bene,è da ieri che sto provando ad installare kubuntu da usb su un note.sembra che le prtizioni le abbia fatte bene
<Emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832416/
<glpiana> Emma, io vedo due schede audio. puoi controllare il retro del pc per vedere se hai due gruppi di uscite audio?
<Emma> glpiana:  cavolo ragazzi se sono messa male!! non mi ero accorta! e a che serve l'altra scheda audio? C'è anche una doppia scheda video!
<OverMe> :\
<glpiana> Emma, una scheda audio (e così la video) sarà integrata nella scheda madre. l'altra è aggiuntiva
<Emma> glpiana:  GRAZIE ,tutto a posto..per quanto riguarda l'audio! Poi con calma magari  mi spiegherai a cosa serve quella aggiuntiva.Ora controllo il plugin di flash che mi sa ho qualche problema
<glpiana> Emma, controlliamo sto flash. digita nel terminale (o copia e incolla) questo comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> Emma, e metti su pastebin
<Emma> glpiana: molto gentile! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832430/
<glpiana> Emma, scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-downloader flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> Emma, dimmi quando finisce
<Emma> glpiana:  ho incollato tutta questa fila sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-downloader flashplugin-installer , ma ..http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832432/, non mi prende la passw?
<glpiana> Emma, controlla di scriverla correttamente
<Emma> glpiana:  Ok! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832435/
<glpiana> Emma, premi invio
<Emma> glpiana:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832439/
<glpiana> Emma, ora scrivi: sudo updatedb
<sin> wow!provo kubuntu.tutto funge!
<glpiana> Emma, dimmi quando finisce
<Emma> glpiana:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832444/
<glpiana> Emma, ora scrivi: locate libflash
<glpiana> Emma, se non esce niente non mettere nulla su pastebin
<Emma> glpiana:  non esce niente!
<glpiana> Emma, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> Emma, notizie?
<sin> comando per aggiornare libreoffice  con database su kubuntu.grazie
<glpiana> sin, libreoffice si aggiorna insieme agli altri pacchetti. per avere il database di libreoffice devi installare il pacchetto libreoffice-base
<glpiana> sin, puoi farlo da grafica o da terminale col comando: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base
<sin> le sto provando,mi devo ricordare la forma di immissione dei comandi
<glpiana> !comandi | sin
<ubot-it> sin: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<glpiana> !apt | sin
<ubot-it> sin: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Emma> glpiana: eccomi! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832470/
<glpiana> Emma, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Emma, incolla tutto su pastebin quando finisce
<Emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832473/
<glpiana> Emma, scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-downloader
<Emma> glpiana: continuo?
<glpiana> sì
<Emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832474/
<glpiana> Emma, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Emma> glpiana: torno tra dieci minuti!
<glpiana> Emma, io vado a mangiare
<glpiana> a più tardi
<enricomascio> Scusate, è la prima volta che chatto su Ubuntu. Sul mio vecchio laptop stavo cercando di passare da 10.04 a 10.10. Ad un tratto il PC si è spento. Riaccendendolo non mi parte più ubuntu e mi appare questo messaggio: Cannot open consolekit session. unable to open session the permission of setuid helper is not correct. he posso fare?
<glpiana> enricomascio, prova a vedere se si avvia in recovery
<enricomascio> premesso che ora sono su XP. ieri ho provato anche su recovery mode, ma direi che nn parte (ci posso riprovare...)
<_ilun_> Ciao a tutti, vorrei delle informazioni x scaricare il giusto Ubuntu x il mio pc....chi mi aiuta??
<Emma> glpiana: eccomi.. giusto prima di pranzo..http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832503/
<glpiana> Emma, avevi dato il remove di flashplugin-downloader?
<Emma> glpiana: il remove?
<glpiana> Emma, sì, sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-downloader
<Emma> glpiana: Si mi sa che lo avevo dato..lo ripeto?
<glpiana> Emma, no, facciamo così: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-downloader flashplugin-installer
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<Emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832512/
<glpiana> Emma, dimmi che versione di ubutnu hai
<luca> ciao a tutti... quando faccio apt-get upgrade mi viene questo errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832477/
<glpiana> luca, scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge timidity-daemo
<glpiana> luca, scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge timidity-daemon
<luca> facendolo mi viene questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832538/
<Emma> glpiana:  Eccomi ! La versione è xubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> Emma, allora, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> luca, scrivi: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/timidity-daemon*
<glpiana> Emma, fatto?
<luca> ecco qui i file che trova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832541/
<glpiana> luca, scrivi: mkdir timidity-daemon-backup
<glpiana> luca, poi scrivi: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/timidity-daemon* timidity-daemon-backup
<luca> ok, l'ho fatto...
<glpiana> luca, ora scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Emma> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/197726
<glpiana> Emma, dove vedi "scaricare da" clicca sul menu, vai su altri server e scegli tra i sevrer italiani o garr o fastbull
<glpiana> Emma, poi chiudi la finestra e ricarica gli indici
<glpiana> luca, ti sei perso pure tu?
<Emma> glpiana: per indici intendi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> Emma, torno tra poco
<luca> no, ho fatto quello che hai detto
<Emma> glpiana:  va bene
<Emma> glpiana: ho trovato solo fastbull,l'ho scelto ho chiuso..
<inquieto> buongiorno a tutti voi
<glpiana> Emma, oki, nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> luca, ha dato errori?
<luca> no
<glpiana> luca, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> luca, quando termina dai un sudo apt-get upgrade    e poi proseguiamo
<Emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832556/
<glpiana> Emma, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<luca> fatto e nessun errore...
<glpiana> luca, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get install timidity-daemon
<luca> mi dice che è già alla versione più recente
<glpiana> luca, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall timidity-daemon
<luca> fatto e mi è venuto questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832566/
<glpiana> luca, sudo dpkg-reconfigure timidity-daemon
<luca> timidity-daemon è rovinato o non completamente installato
<glpiana> luca, sudo apt-get remove --purge timidity-daemon
<luca> mi è venuto questo, mi pare sia già venuto prima: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832570/
<Emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832572/
<glpiana> Emma, riesci ad aprire questo link? http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/
<Emma> glpiana:  sono sulla pagina
<glpiana> Emma, allora non capisco perhcè non riesca a scaricarlo. hai impostato proxy?
<glpiana> luca, sudo dpkg -rP timdity-daemon --force-all
<glpiana> luca, correggo: sudo dpkg -rP timidity-daemon --force-all
<Emma> glpiana: proxy?
<glpiana> Emma, sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<luca>  error: azioni -P (--purge) e -r (--remove) in conflitto... che pazienza che hai... :P
<glpiana> luca, sudo dpkg -r timidity-daemon --force-all
<Emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832577/
<glpiana> alè!
<luca> error: package name in specifier '--force-all' is illegal: must start with an alphanumeric character
<glpiana> Emma, ora chiudi il browser e riaprilo e torna qui
<glpiana> luca, metti su pastebin c tutto, dal comando in poi
<Emma> gianlucadv:  posso aprire un'altro browser senza chiudere questo?
<glpiana> Emma, no
<glpiana> Emma, devi riavviare il browser
<skricciolo1981> ?
<skricciolo1981> sta da broswer in irc?
<skricciolo1981> mi sa di si
<skricciolo1981> infatti
<Emma> glpiana: fatto
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/832586/
<glpiana> Emma, scrivi nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<glpiana> Emma, copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> luca, hai fatto copia e incolla?
<luca> si, perchè?
<glpiana> luca, se hai fatto copia e incolla potrebbe essere un problema di caratteri. scrivi il comando o quantomeno i trattini a mano
<filo1234> luca: sudo dpkg -P --force-all timidity-daemon
<luca> è venuto mettendo prima il --force-all http://paste.ubuntu.com/832592/
<filo1234> luca: sudo dpkg -P --force-all timidity-daemon
<filo1234> luca: sudo dpkg -P --force-all timidity
<filo1234> anche ^
<luca> col 2° è venuto e adesso? http://paste.ubuntu.com/832596/
<Emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832606/
<glpiana> Emma, oki, a posto. provalo pure. è installato
<filo1234> luca: sudo apt-get update
<luca> fatto e nessun errore... io non capisco, forse adesso è a posto...
<filo1234> luca: se non da errori mi pare ok no?
<luca> penso di sì... :P
<glpiana> filo1234, non necessariamente. controlla se c'è ancora timidity-daemon
<glpiana> luca, dpkg -l | grep timidity
<luca> 2.13.2-39build1 runs TiMidity++ as a system-wide MIDI sequencer
<glpiana> luca, tutta la riga
<Emma> glpiana: grazie ancora ! dopo tutto questo impegno da parte tua e di tanti forse mi dovrei decidere di fre una donazione!
<glpiana> Emma, :)
<glpiana> Emma, anche se fai la donazione a noi non ne viene nulla ;)
<Emma> glpiana:  tutto volontariato?
<glpiana> Emma, sì
<Emma> glpiana: allora verrò a spalare la neve per chi ne ha bisogno,sono una tipa energica
<glpiana> lol
<luca> pF  timidity-daemon  2.13.2-39build1 runs TiMidity++ as a system-wide MIDI sequencer
<glpiana> luca, puoi mostrare anche l'inizio di quella riga?
<glpiana> oh ecco :)
<glpiana> filo1234, vedi?
<filo1234> ora si
<glpiana> luca, non scappare che non è ancora a posto
<luca> non dirmelo!!!
<filo1234> luca: ps ax | grep timidity
<Serpico> ciao
<LolMan> !imule
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imule'
<LolMan> qualcuno sa dove posso scaricare imule?
<glpiana> !chat | LolMan
<ubot-it> LolMan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LolMan> sorry
<luca> 13032 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto timidity
<filo1234> luca: riproviamo sudo dpkg -P --force-all timidity-daemon
<Serpico> ragazzi creavo un cd unico con le versioni a 32 e 64 bit(direte perchè? 3 pc su cui installo 2 a 32 e 1 64 mi scoccia stare a cancellare e mettere la copia tutte le volte) ma nel mio passaggio finale mi sono imbattuto in "/usr/bin/grub-mkrescue: 321: xorriso: not found" un aiuto per risolvere sto problema?
<luca> Rimozione di timidity-daemon...
<luca> Removing init.d conffile /etc/init.d/timidity ...
<luca> Eliminazione dei file di configurazione di timidity-daemon...
<luca> Elaborazione dei trigger per ureadahead...
<FloodBotIt1> luca: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> luca, usa pastebin per cortesia
<glpiana> Serpico, hai installato xorriso?
<Serpico> glpiana: mi hai letto nel pensiero..stavo proprio verificando quello mi sa di no :(
<Serpico> glpiana: davo per scontato che ci fosse
<luca> l'ho messo perché ho visto che Serpico aveva intasato di più... :P ha,ha,ha
<glpiana> luca, Serpico ha scritto un solo messaggio
<Serpico> luca: 1 messaggio è meno intasamento :P
<Serpico> :)
<Serpico> glpiana: cmq era quello mi cospargo il capo di cenere :D sorry
<luca> .)
<luca> :)
<filo1234> luca: staremo aspettando il pastebin
<filo1234> staremmo*
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/832647/
<glpiana> luca, ora: dpkg -l | grep timidity
<luca> fatto e non viene niente
<glpiana> luca, ok, a posto
<luca> complimenti per la pazienza tua e di filo1234 !!!!!!!!!
<filo1234> luca: unisciti a emma e facci un bonifico
<glpiana> lol
<enricomascio> Scusate
<enricomascio> Scusate, ho un grosso problema: nel passare, sul mio vecchio laptop, da 10.04 a 10.10, ad un tratto il PC si è spento. Riaccendendolo, Ubuntu nn riparte (neppure in recovery). Appare il messaggio 'Cannot open consolekit session:unable to open session. the permission of the sethuid helper is not correct'. Che fare???
<Aizram> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705223 enricomascio
<Aizram> prova a guardare se questo link ti è d'aiuto
<enricomascio> Grazie Aizram, il problema è che non partendo il S.O. nn riesco ad andare sulla riga di comando.
<Aizram> comuque ha qualcosa a che fare con dei permessi di sethuid dovresti provare ad entrare con un livecd
<Aizram> poi bene bene non so che tu debba fare, ma sicuramente partire con un live cd
<enricomascio> Sono un analfabeta: cos'e un livecd?
<Aizram> perchè a pc spento sistemi poco
<Aizram> un cd che vada anche da live .... -.-'
<Aizram> che hai usato per installare?
<enricomascio> Ho installato dal WEB
<Aizram> poi io credo .... magari sbaglio
<Aizram> che la 10.04 è vecchia
<Aizram> ma non sono certa al 100%
<glpiana> enricomascio, come dice Aizram devi procurarti un livecd (cioè un cd di installazione di ubuntu) della stessa architettura della tua installazione (32 o 64 bit)
<Aizram> scaricati un cd live
<Aizram> ecco glpiana :D mi sono incartata
<glpiana> enricomascio, dopodichè dovresti effettuare un chroot e vedere se si riesce a concludere a configurazione dei pacchetti
<glpiana> Aizram, :)
<glpiana> !release | enricomascio
<ubot-it> enricomascio: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<enricomascio> Vi ringrazio dei consigli, ne farò tesoro. Spero solo di nn aver perso i dati che avevo. Che ne dite?
<glpiana> enricomascio, i dati saranno ancora lì, ed eventualemnte da livecd si può controllare anche quello
<enricomascio> Grazie ancora a tutti voi!! Un abbraccio da Enrico
<maxb0n3> salve a tutti! avrei bisogno di fare delle domande riguardo a GTK3, per chi se ne intendesse... grazie infinite!
<glpiana> maxb0n3, tu fai le domande, se non se off topic e qualcuno sa risponderti lo farà
<maxb0n3> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> a domani
<maxb0n3> io utilizzo ubuntu 11.10 con gnome-shell 3.2 e gtk 3. Ho scaricato un tema e ho controllato che fosse per gtk3... solo che guardando anche l'immagine guida di chi a creato il tema, credo proprio di non visualizzarlo correttamente. Avrei davvero bisogno di una delucidazione su questo tipo di impostazioni.... premetto che nelle indicazioni del creatore del tema veniva indicato che era gestito tra i motori murrine, equinox e pixmap..
<maxb0n3> ho quindi provveduto ad installare questi engines....
<maxb0n3> e ho anche installato di default il motore "unico"...
<maxb0n3> se qualcuno si intendesse di queste impostazioni, avrei davvero bisogno dei chiarimenti.... grazie in anticipo! :)
<gualt> ciao a tutti, ubuntu 11.10 mi vede solo le cartelle e non i files contenuti nel samsung galaxy s2.. potete aiutarmi?
<gualt> non cè nessuno attivo?
<skricciolo1981> ovviamente hai spuntato "visualizza file nascosti" gualt
<gualt> nelle impostazioni del samsung o su ubuntu?
<iogian> ciao..ho win xp + xubuntu in gual boot: al login dopo aver aggiornato xfce al 4.8 non mi permette più di accedere al desktop e mi ributta al login_ credo che sia un problema di capienza della partizione linux_come faccio ad estenderla da xp visto che al boot non mi parte nessun cd live?-grazie
<skricciolo1981> su ubuntu
<gualt> non so come si fa
<gualt> sono 2 settimane che lo uso ubuntu 11.10
<skricciolo1981> visualizza-->mostra file nascosti
<gualt> non ha funzionato
<gualt> non li vede ugualmente
<gualt> vede solo le cartelle ma non i files ontenuti
<skricciolo1981> scusa ma  è rottato il device?
<gualt> non so cosa significa scusa!!
<gualt> rottato?
<skricciolo1981> ti conviene informarti su un forum di android
<gualt> pensavo fosse piu semplice
<gualt> quando lo connetto a ubunto via usb mi riconosce il cell come riproduttore di file musicali... poi nemmeno vede i 16 gb di memoria ma ne vede solo 4...
<skricciolo1981> si mo no penso sia prob di ubuntu
<gualt> ho guardato su qualche forum e ho trovato altri con problema identico
<gualt> ma nessuna risposta
<gualt> ma lo credo pure io , e tutto il giorno che ci smanetto ma mi sa che sono sulla strada sbagliata
<iogian> segue_ciao..ho win xp + xubuntu in gual boot: al login dopo aver aggiornato xfce al 4.8 non mi permette più di accedere al desktop e mi ributta al login_ credo che sia un problema di capienza della partizione linux_come faccio ad estenderla da xp visto che al boot non mi parte nessun cd live?-grazie
<skricciolo1981> aspetta mi informo
<skricciolo1981> intanto prova a chiedere in chat
<skricciolo1981> #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo1> salve
<sik> posso fare domande?
<sik> visto che nessuno mi risp che ne ho già fatta una mi sà che non sono nel posto giusto
<sik> hello all
<sik> i have a problem
<sik> anyone can help me please?
<sik> ooo  ma c'è qualcuno ke mi puo' aiutare?
<sik> porco c*zzo avete un forum di merda dove dice che qui posso parlare con qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare a risolvere il mio problema ma nn c'è nessuno quindi vi mando un bel vaffanculo
<lucia> salve
<lucia> a tutti
<lucia> tar xvzf buduscript_3606_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<lucia> cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript
<lucia> ./install.sh
<LjL> lucia: non li devi scrivere qui i comandi, ma sul tuo terminale.
<lucia> ciao e scusa sono davvero a digiuno e mi sto aiutando con il web
<LjL> lucia: anche se stai installando uno script per X-Chat, i comandi non li devi dare in X-Chat, ma in una shell. puoi avviare una shell cercando l'applicazione "Terminale"
<lucia> sto seguendo una guida sul web la quale mi diceva di caricarli sul programma queste stringhe
<lucia> la prima parte è andata bene ma la seconda non mi riesce nemmeno sul terminale
<lucia> puoi darmi una guida valida da seguire perchè ora davvero non so cosa sto combinando
<lucia> grazie
<lucia> ops
<LjL> fare shopping di guide non serve. piuttosto metti su pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ) gli errori che ti dà
 * Davide_G saluta tutti, in modo particolare luca 
<lucia> ari salve
<lucia> qlcuno che mi possa aiutare?
<lucia> come faccio a sapere se ho installato e caricato correttamente il plugin xdcc
<Davide_G> ciao lucia fai la domanda
<lucia> come faccio a sapere se ho installato e caricato correttamente il plugin xdcc
<Davide_G> mmm non lo uso
<Davide_G> pero potresti guarda su Finestra> Plugin e Script
<lucia> che strano non ho la voce finestra
<Davide_G> ma client irc usi?
<skricciolo1981> xchat la detto prima
<lucia> esatto xchat
<Davide_G> e su xchat io ce lho la voce Finestra
<lucia> e sto impazzendo per installare il plugin xdcc
<lucia> e che te devo dire...io so particolare:-)
<skricciolo1981> scusa lucia hai provato senza installare il plugin?
<lucia> si io sono entrata la prima volta senza installare nulla e dopo l'installazione non è cambiato nulla
<lucia> ma nessuno hai installato sto benedetto plugin?
<skricciolo1981> io letto guide per quel plugin...ma poi funzia tutto senza installato...
<skricciolo1981> comunque la finestra plugin c'e
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti ( hi all guys )
<elmutzine> ciao! ho aggiornato il pc all'attuale versione di ubuntu, riavviato il pc non parte ne con kernel  3.0.0.14 ne con kernel 3.0.0.15. Devo necessariamente usare la versione 2.6.38-13-generic. Sapete come risolvere? Grazie
<Anon-King> ciao ho un problema
<Anon-King> ho provato ad installare LMMS per ubuntu ma ad un certo punto mi richiede il cd di Kubuntu ! Non capisco perchè
<Anon-King> qualcuno mi può aiutare ?? Vi prego
<Anon-King> vi prego
<lucia> ho trovato la finestra
<lucia> ma come si installano?
<Anon-King> qualcuno mi aiuta ??
<lucia> a me servono quelli xdcc
<elmutzine> iao! ho aggiornato il pc all'attuale versione di ubuntu, riavviato il pc non parte ne con kernel  3.0.0.14 ne con kernel 3.0.0.15. Devo necessariamente usare la versione 2.6.38-13-generic. Sapete come risolvere? Grazie
<fralinux> c'è nessuno?
<fralinux> volevo chieder una info
<fralinux> ho installato sul mio ubunut 11.10 il plugin adobe flash player dall'ubuntu software center, ma i filmati e video vanno a scatti, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fralinux> ma non c'è nessuno su sto canale?
<Alex99> ciao, ho ubunto 10,04 sul netbook samsung ma la wireless non funziona, mi aiutate? grazie
<fralinux> ...
<fralinux> bah
<Alex99> si io, ma ho bisogno di aiuto anch'io
<fralinux> alex99 non risponde nessuno qua
<fralinux> alex99 ascolta, tu sapresti dirmi per caso come risolvere il mio problema?
<fralinux> è capitato anche a te?
<Alex99> a dir la verità non ne so molto...anzi direi....proprio niente....se vuoi provare ad esporre...
<fralinux> in pratica ho installato dall'ubuntu software center il plugin adobe flash player, ma i video li vedo a scatti
<fralinux> e non so come risolvere sta cosa
<Alex99> mi spiace....ti aiuterei volentieri ma non so proprio come fare. mi spiace. anch'io come vedi ho un problema
<Alex99> e ho provato anche sul sito di ubuntu ma non mi risponde nessuno. ev. prova li sul forum
<Alex99> iscriviti e posta un msg
<fralinux> neanche io ne so molto, uso ubunto d 5 giorni, cmq il tuo problema potrebbe essere o che non riconosce l'hardware per il wi-fi oppure sono le impostazioni proprie della tua connessione che devi sistemare
<fralinux> se vai col tasto destro in alto sul siimbolo della connessione poi vai sulle impostazioni, magari c'è qualcosa che non va
<fralinux> mi spiace non poterti essere più d'aiuto
<fralinux> vabè provo a fare un giro su internet, visto che proprio la chat della comunità di ubuntu pare non ci sia nessuno
<fralinux> ciao alex99
<Alex99> ciao. cmq ho provato col tasto destro ma niente da fare. grazie lo stesso. ciooo
<Alex99> ciaooo volevo dire
<Alex99> ciao, ho ubuntu 10,04 sul netbook samsung ma la wireless non funziona, mi aiutate? grazie
<OverMe> Alex99, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci -k
<OverMe> e metti il risultato nel pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> Alex99, ?
<Alex99> eccomi qua, scusa mi ero assentato un attimo.
<Alex99> torno fra un secondo....arrivo
<Alex99> il problema è che il net non ha conn. internet e quindi come facico ad incollare il risultato?
<OverMe> non puoi collegarti col cavo?
<Alex99> ci provo che è un po....nascosto....aspetta che provo
<enricomascio> Ho un notevole problema: mentre era in corso l'avanzamento sul mio vecchissimo laptop (dual boot) da 10:04 a 10.10, il PC si è spento. Riaccendendolo, ora, Ubuntu non parte: dopo la scritta 'Ubuntu 10.04' appare il messaggio 'Cannot open consolekit session:unable to open session:the permission of the sethuid helper is not correct'. Non so come fare...I dati saranno recuperabili?
<Alex99> overme si è bloccato tutto
<OverMe> Alex99, facendo cosa
<Alex99> nel net non vedo questa pagina. allora mi son connesso con questo pc e ti ho scritto ma non si visualizza nulla
<Alex99> ora ti riscrivo il "paste"
<Alex99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/833225/
<OverMe> Alex99, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Alex99> mi si è bloccata sta pagina...
<Alex99> 10.04 per net scaricata dal sito ubuntu.it
<OverMe> Alex99, modello del pc?
<Alex99> samsung N145
<OverMe> Alex99, se da terminale dai: ifconfig
<OverMe> la vedi una wlan0 ?
<Alex99> ma ora non ho il cavo collegato. va ben lo stesso?
<OverMe> si
<Alex99> si ci son 3 blocchi. l'ultimo è wlan0
<OverMe> ok, adesso dai: sudo rfkill list
<OverMe> ti chiede la password, scrivila anche se non la vedi
<OverMe> e dimmi se c'è qualcosa con scritto yes
<Alex99> non succede nulla
<OverMe> cioè hai dato il comando ed è tronato alla linea dic omando senza dire niente?
<Alex99> si
<OverMe> strano, dai un: sudo iwlist scan
<OverMe> se ci riesci pasta tutto nel pastebin
<logan99> qualcuno mi conzigla un programma per fare il beckup dell intero sistema per poi poterlo reistallare incaso di problemi grazie
<Alex99> scusa ma ogni volta che cambio cavo devo uscire da questa pagina e rientrare
<Alex99> eccoqua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/833250/
<OverMe> Alex99, ESSID:"wifiweb.it - 6624" questa è la tua rete?
<Alex99> si
<OverMe> allora in teoria dovrebbe funzionare
<OverMe> stai usando il networkmanager?
<Alex99> a dir la verità non so cosa .....sia
<OverMe> l'iconcina di rete vicino all'orologio
<OverMe> se ci clicchi sopra te la fa vedere la tua rete?
<Alex99> con edit connections? si
<OverMe> no no, intendo solo cliccandoci sopra col sinistro non col destro
<Alex99> si la vedo
<OverMe> cliccaci sopra
<OverMe> vedamo che ti dice
<OverMe> Alex99, succede qualcosa?
<plague_> LIST
<alessandr1> sera atutti
<alessandr1> io ho un problemino con firefox in ubuntu
<alessandr1> praticamente ho creato una cartella in un server aruba
<alessandr1> ho messo un nome utente e pass
<alessandr1> faccio la prova nel browser
<alessandr1> e mi blocca l'accesso
<alessandr1> come posso risolvere il problema?
<alessandr1> errore 403
<jester-> alessandr1: il problema non è ff ma il server
<alessandr1> e che tipo di problema scusa
<alessandr1> io ci entro in altre cartelle o files
<alessandr1> quello che ho creato ora non riesco ad accedere
<jester-> alessandr1: cosa hai creato ora
<jester-> alessandr1: la cartella puo non avere i permessi
<jester-> controlla permessi e proprietario delle altre a cui accedi
<alessandr1> ho messo i permessi 755
<jester-> vedi gruppo e owner
<alessandr1> io vedo solo i  permessi con filezilla
<adunanzav3x> sera
<adunanzav3x> SALVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-08
<sin> 'ngiorno,ho una chiavetta internet vodafone ZTE K3765-Z e kubuntu su note.dopo esermi sbattuto per 3 ore mi arendo.qualcuno sa come connettersi con questa c...o di chiavetta?
<sin> ot :'ngiorno,ho una chiavetta internet vodafone ZTE K3765-Z e kubuntu su note.dopo esermi sbattuto per 3 ore mi arendo.qualcuno sa come connettersi con questa c...o di chiavetta?
<Odo> Giorno
<skricciolo1981> sapete per caso come faccio a cambiare nome utente nel terminale? cioe ora è: " fabio@ubuntu:~$ " e vorrei cambiare "fabio"....grazie anticipatamente
<massimo18> Buonissima giornata
<glpiana> ola
<skricciolo1981> sapete per caso come faccio a cambiare nome utente nel terminale? cioe ora è: " fabio@ubuntu:~$ " e vorrei cambiare "fabio"....grazie anticipatamente
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,217390.msg1478745.html#msg1478745
<skricciolo1981> grazie glpiana ora provo
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, occhio però
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, leggi qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/833642/
<skricciolo1981> emmm letto....speriamo che ho capito però visto che è in english....grazie glpiana
<svernagovich> ragazzi buongiorno ho un problema con i viedo di youtube... non riesco a visualizzarli
<glpiana> svernagovich, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | svernagovich
<ubot-it> svernagovich: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<svernagovich> http://paste.ubuntu.com/833717/ ecco la risposta
<glpiana> svernagovich, non va flash perchè non hai flash
<svernagovich> ah
<glpiana> svernagovich, scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge browser-plugin-gnash gnash gnash-common
<glpiana> svernagovich, quando temrina scrivi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<svernagovich> da poco che ho installato questa versione pensavo fosse fornita con tutto il sistema operativo
<glpiana> svernagovich, poi riavvia il browser e prova youtube per evdere se va
<glpiana> svernagovich, no, va messo dopo. questione di licenze
<svernagovich> ok glpiana
<svernagovich> glpiana tutto ok !!!
<glpiana> bene
<svernagovich> grazie solo che avevo installato una serie di script di grease monkey per ,migliorare la navigazione di youtube e no mi funzionano
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ubunto> ciao
<AlexTux> ciao a tutti
<AlexTux> volevo chiedere come togliere dei dispositivi nell'elenco del Software Center (parlo dell'opzione Sincronizza tra computer), ho cercato in rete ma non ho trovato nulla a riguardo se non andare su login.ubuntu.com e cancellare da lì i vari dispositivi, ma quando riapro Ubuntu Software Center li ritrovo puntalmente al loro posto. Cosa devo fare per toglierli?
<stefano__> jester-, ciao ci sei?
<stefano__> jester-, sono quasi riuscito a configurare questo maledetto range etender però adesso mi funziona solo su win
<jester-> stefano__: che roba è
<stefano__> sto configurando una range etender dwl-2100ap
<stefano__> il solito
<jester-> stefano__: internet key?
<stefano__> è un access point che può funzionare per allargare la rete wifi
<stefano__> (un ripetitore di segnale
<stefano__> )
<jester-> stefano__: non è una questione di linux o di winzoz
<stefano__> solo che adesso risco a vedere la rete solo su win
<Extralife> Ragazzi scusate ma qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano per capire cosa è successo al mio Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<jester-> stefano__: ci vai in internet?
<stefano__> si su win va tutto alla grande
<stefano__> su ubuntu no
<jester-> !qualcuno | Extralife
<ubot-it> Extralife: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<stefano__> se lascio il dhcp attivo non mi fa entrare
<jester-> stefano__: se va in winzoz va pure in linux. settal la scheda in dhcp
<stefano__> se metto manualmente i dati si connette alla rete
<stefano__> ma non va su internet...
<stefano__> sono tre giorni che ci sto dietro...
<jester-> stefano__: il gw deve essere quello del rutter
<stefano__> e comincio a dare i primi segni pazzia...
<stefano__> il gw è 192.168.1.1
<stefano__> è un alice 2 plus
<jester-> stefano__: che sarebbe il rutter?
<stefano__> yes
<jester-> stefano__: metti in dhcp la scheda
<stefano__> si ma dovrebbe essere anche il il ripetitore...
<jester-> stefano__: se va su win il coso funza
<stefano__> (dovrebbe emulare il router in tutto e per tutto
<stefano__> su win si
<jester-> stefano__: fa da ponte
<stefano__> yes
<jester-> stefano__: e deve essere settato come ap
<jester-> stefano__: quindo dovresti vedere la wifi con l'essid dell'ap
<stefano__> si la vedo
<jester-> stefano__: se connetti?
<stefano__> essid sarebbe il nome della rete giusto?
<jester-> stefano__: il nome dell'ap è
<jester-> stefano__: che wifi vedi
<stefano__> è alice-5371......
<jester-> stefano__: se entri nll'ap lo vedi il nome che ha non penso sia alice
<stefano__> è com scrito sopra Alice-5371......
<jester-> stefano__: mi pare strano che un ap non telecazz abbia un essid del genere
<jester-> stefano__: lspci | grep -i network
<Extralife> Accendendo Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ho trovato il tema Ambiance attivato senza una mia richiesta e la scomparsa di tutti i file utente presenti nelle cartelle Desktop, Downloads, Documents...
<stefano__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/833803/
<stefano__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/833803/
<jester-> stefano__: iwconfig
<stefano__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/833807/
<jester-> stefano__: il nome è stefano wifi
<jester-> non alice
<AlexTux> salve, volevo chiedere come togliere dei dispositivi nell'elenco del Software Center (parlo dell'opzione Sincronizza tra computer), ho cercato in rete ma non ho trovato nulla a riguardo se non andare su login.ubuntu.com e cancellare da lì i vari dispositivi, ma quando riapro Ubuntu Software Center li ritrovo puntalmente al loro posto. Cosa devo fare per toglierli?
<stefano__> si perchè ora mi connetto con un altra wifi (cell.)
<stefano__> se vuoi mi disconnetto e mi riconnetto con l'altra e ti posto il risultato di iwconfig
<jester-> stefano__: come dire in latteria e non vedo gli alcolici
<jester-> stefano__: altra wifi in che senso, usa lo stesso ap?
<stefano__> no
<jester-> stefano__: mi serve iwconfig del pc che prende dall'ap
<stefano__> adesso non son connesso a quella rete (non funz internet) quindi uso quella del mio android next in modalità router
<stefano__> era quelloc he ti dicevo
<jester-> stefano__: e comunque entra a fai un schermata poi posti
<stefano__> ok
<stefano__> arrivo
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Extralife> AlexTux: In Software Center dove sarebbe l'opzione Sincronizza tra computer?
<AlexTux> Extralife: barra dei menù, da File
<stefano__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/833810/
<stefano__> fatto
<Extralife> AlexTux: Scusa di che distribuzione parli? Come raggiungo quel menù dal desktop?
<AlexTux> Ubuntu 11.10, basta aprire Ubuntu Software Center e poi andare sulla barra dei menù
<Extralife> AlexTux: Ok allora ho qualche problema io perchè nel menù File ho solo Installa, Rimuovi o Chiudi
<jester-> stefano__: è visibile nell'cona di rete?
<stefano__> jester-, si
<jester-> stefano__: se la connetti cosa succede?
<jester-> stefano__: dovrebbe chiederti la pass se settata
<stefano__> jester-, non va su internet
<glpiana> AlexTux, vai su sincronizza computer. ti appar el'elenco a sinistra?
<jester-> stefano__: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<stefano__> jester-, no la pw è gia settata
<AlexTux> glpiana, certo
<glpiana> AlexTux, seleziona uno dei computer. in basso hai la rotella?
<AlexTux> glpiana, certo
<stefano__> # Generated by NetworkManager
<glpiana> AlexTux, cliccaci sopra e ferma la sincronizzazione
<stefano__> jester-, mi dice solo # Generated by NetworkManager
<jester-> stefano__: vai in preferenze di rete ipv4
<jester-> stefano__: in dns server metti 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<AlexTux> glpiana, non è servito a nulla
<AlexTux> restano lì, anche dopo che apro e chiudo software center
<stefano__> adesso è settato su condiviso con altri computer
<glpiana> AlexTux, ok, ma se clicchi da ancora "ferma" o da altro?
<stefano__> jester-, e non me li fa inserire
<jester-> stefano__: sblocca
<stefano__> sono gia super user
<jester-> stefano__: madu coe fai ad essere suoeruser in grafica
<jester-> super user
<stefano__> mi ha chiesto la pw
<jester-> stefano__: facendo cosa
<stefano__> entrando per su preferenze di rete
<stefano__> ore il problema è metto su manuale  os u dhcp solo ip
<stefano__> ?
<jester-> stefano__: cosa hai adesso
<jester-> stefano__: dhcp solo dns
<stefano__> adeso ho condiviso con altri computer
<AlexTux> glpiana, sì
<stefano__> jester-, su cosa devo mettere
<jester-> stefano__: sei in modifica/ipv4?
<stefano__> si
<jester-> stefano__: nìmetti dhcp solo dns
<stefano__> ok
<glpiana> AlexTux, io sono andato su login.ubuntu.com, ho cancellato la sincornizzazione del pc e ora in ubuntu software center il pc non appare.
<glpiana> AlexTux, tu cancelli il pc che stai usando o altri pc?
<stefano__> id client dhcp lo lascio vuoto?
<jester-> stefano__: quindi in server dns metti 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<Extralife> Accendendo Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ho trovato il tema Ambiance attivato senza una mia richiesta e tutti i file utente presenti nelle cartelle Desktop, Downloads, Documents, ecc., spariti! Come potrei tentare di recuperare tali file e cartelle?
<stefano__> allora anche domini di ricerca devo lasciare vuoto
<jester-> stefano__: si solo i dns s metti
<stefano__> forse era li che sbagliavo
<stefano__> ok provo a riconnettermi
<AlexTux> glpiana, altri dispositivi che non uso più
<glpiana> AlexTux, boh, su questo ha funzionato cancellandolo da web
<glpiana> a dopo
<stefano__> ho provato ma non mi si connette
<stefano__> jester-, ti posto il risultato di iwconfig
<jester-> stefano__: cat /etC resolv.conf
<jester-> stefano__: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<AlexTux> glpiana, parliamo sempre di login.ubuntu.com
<AlexTux> giusto?
<stefano__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/833827/
<jester-> stefano__: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<stefano__> jester-, scusami ero connesso con l'altra rete...
<stefano__> ci ho messo un po'
<stefano__> # Generated by NetworkManager
<stefano__> esce solo questo
<jester-> stefano__: hai messo un par de bale in server dns
<svernagovich> coem faccio a vedere se java è installato
<svernagovich> ???
<stefano__> jester-, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39469798/Schermata.png
<stefano__> jester-, guarda qui
<jester-> stefano__: fatto applica?
<stefano__> certo!
<stefano__> jester-, idee?
<Extralife> Come posso recuperare dei file persi da Ubuntu?
<glpiana> AlexTux, sì
<glpiana> Extralife, file persi nel senso di disco morto o disco funzionante e non li trovi più?
<jester-> stefano__: non scrive il file hai pacioccato con i prmessi?
<Extralife> glpiana: All'accensione del pc tutti i miei file sono scomparsi. Sembra che si sia "resettato" Ubuntu e ciò lo ipotizzo vedendo che anche le estensioni di Firefox che sono anch'esse sparite
<stefano__> jester-, non lo so
<glpiana> Extralife, hai un unico filesystem o hai la home separata?
<Extralife> glpiana: Il disco è partizionato in quanto è presente anche WinXp sullo stesso disco
<glpiana> Extralife, vabbè, non hai risposto. apri un temrinale
<glpiana> Extralife, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | Extralife
<ubot-it> Extralife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Extralife, ci metti anche: cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> e anche l'output di: mount
<jester-> stefano__: ls -la /etc/resolv.conf
<stefano__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 30 2012-02-08 14:10 /etc/resolv.conf
<stefano__> jester-, mi ha dato questo
<Extralife> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/833859/
<stefano__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 30 2012-02-08 14:10 /etc/resolv.conf
<glpiana> Extralife, dai: ls /home
<AlexTux> glpiana, purtroppo tutti quei dispositivi gli ho già rimossi, ma su Software center riappaiono
<glpiana> AlexTux, e su login.ubuntu.com non appaiono più?
<Extralife> glpiana: ls /home riporta: casa  luca
<AlexTux> glpiana, esatto
<glpiana> Extralife, e hai due utenti?
<glpiana> AlexTux, anche dopo aver fatto logout e login del pc in software center appaiono?
<Extralife> glpiana: sì
<glpiana> Extralife, però vedo che hai la home criptata. non vorrei fosse dovuto a quello, ma ignoro l'argomento. prova, da nautilus, a vedere lo spazio dalla tua /home/luca attualmente
<jester-> stefano__: è molto strana la cosa
<AlexTux> glpiana, già e mi sono apparsi anche su un computer su cuoi ho messo Ubuntu pochi giorno fa dopo che li avevo tolti da quel elenco su login.ubuntu
<jester-> stefano__: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<jester-> stefano__: nameserver .8.8.8.8
<jester-> stefano__: nameserver .8.8.4.4
<jester-> stefano__: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<jester-> senza il punto davanti
<glpiana> AlexTux, dalla pagina di login.ubuntu.com, accedi al supporto per le applicazioni e sottoponi il problema
<AlexTux> ok, grazie
<Extralife> glpiana: 6,628 items, totalling 7.1 GB
<glpiana> AlexTux, anzi, meglio se selezioni other e compili la richiesta, perchè scegliendo applicazioni ti rimanda alla pagina generale del supporto software
<glpiana> Extralife, immagino che tu non abbia di colpo prodotto 7 giga di file
<AlexTux> glpiana, ok, lo farò, grazie ancora
<Extralife> glpiana: Stamattina inoltre erano apparse tutte le cartelle ed i file con nomi tipo "ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FabKaNXvdNBoyEQXQQkXe967mlId2sBH3t6 4glXdCdUFcxWpajvH.hRdUdPWV42JLWTF.BRRwqwwf5jImBxxkCie-BpRJlVzmG0.AmqpjZWdct1UPuJEpexPuCdlC4tgeeDtvWAV-lm4Dik-"
<glpiana> Extralife, appunto che mi sa di criptazione a balle
<stefano__> jester-, fatto ma ancora nulla
<stefano__> il problema come ti ho detto è che se metto l'ip in manuale si connette
<Extralife> glpiana: Mmmm, e potrebbe essere che la criptazione abbia incasinato il sistema e perso tutti i file? Scusa vorrei precisare che i 7GB attuali sono frutto di questi ultimi giorni di uso del pc, la perdita dei file risale a più di una settimana fa, lo spazio occupato prima era maggiore
<stefano__> se lo metto in dhcp no
<glpiana> Extralife, ah ok, allora nulla.
<jester-> stefano__: se vai per i cazzi tuoi non ne vieni a capo
<jester-> se lo metti in dhcp normale te lo cancella
<jester-> e non mette quelli del rutter
<glpiana> Extralife, dai un: sudo ls /lost+found/
<glpiana> Extralife, vedi se ti elenca qualcosa
<jester-> stefano__: va in modifica rete
<Extralife> glpiana: Non elenca nulla
<stefano__> fatto
<jester-> stefano__: manuale e poi aggiungi
<glpiana> Extralife, prova a vedere se questo ti aiuta http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1246428.html
<jester-> stefano__: bù
<stefano__> yes
<stefano__> :)
<jester-> stefano__: prima campo  192.168.1.10
<jester-> stefano__: secondo campo 255.255.255.0
<jester-> stefano__: tezzo campo 192.168.1.1
<jester-> e batti enter o non lo prende
<Extralife> glpiana: Grazie per l'aiuto, adesso leggo con calma l'articolo
<stefano__> jester-, ok
<jester-> stefano__: fatto?
<stefano__> applica e provo se va?
<jester-> no
<jester-> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> nel dns
<stefano__> ok
<jester-> stefano__: e cat /etc/resolv.conf
<stefano__> do applica prima giusto?
<jester-> si e dopo il cat
<jester-> stefano__: lo ha scritto il file?
<Extralife> glpiana: Ho tentato di recuperare la Mount Passphrase con 'ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/username/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase' ma compare il messaggio 'Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-5] Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs'
<Extralife> glpiana: Come passphrase ho inserito la password per accedere al mio account
<Extralife> glpiana: Sorry, ho risolto, non avevo sostituito 'username' con 'luca'
<glpiana> Extralife, ma hai recuperato qualcosa?
<Extralife> glpiana: Per adesso ho recuperato la Mouth passphrase
<Extralife> glpiana: dal tuo link sono arrivato a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually e sto seguendo questa pagina ora
<glpiana> Extralife, ok, prosegui pure facendo molta attenzione.
<Extralife> glpiana: Al punto in cui riporta 'Selection [aes]:' cosa devo inserire?
<Extralife> glpiana: 'y', 'enter', 'aes' .... Non so cosa devo scrivere
<glpiana> Extralife, non ne ho idea. lì nella guida mi pare che aes sia l'opzione da usare, ma ripeto non ho mai criptato nulla
<Extralife> glpiana: Sì dice di usare aes ma non indica cosa scrivere. Provo 'aes' o schiaccio Invio
<glpiana> se premi invio usa il default che di solito è scritto in maiuscolo
<glpiana> se specifichi usa quello che specifichi
<Extralife> glpiana: perfetto, l'invio è la scelta giusta
<Extralife> glpiana: Ok adesso mi chiede 'Filename Encryption Key (FNEK) Signature:' e io ipotizzerei di rimettere la Mounth passphrase... Dici che sbaglio?
<glpiana> Extralife, immagino
<Extralife> glpiana: provo
<Extralife> glpiana: 'WARNING: Based on the contents of [/root/.ecryptfs/sig-cache.txt], it looks like you have never mounted with this key  before. This could mean that you have typed your  passphrase wrong.  Would you like to proceed with the mount (yes/no)? :'
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> Extralife, non so risponderti
<Extralife> glpiana: Avrò usato la passphrase sbagliata a questo passaggio forse. Cavolo, pensavo di essere quasi alla fine..!!
<Extralife> glpiana: Il cd di installazione di Ubuntu potrebbe aiutarmi in qualche modo? Leggo che si parla di LiveCD nell'articolo linkato
<Extralife> glpiana: Intanto ti ringrazio per l'aiuto che mi hai dato, probabilmente ho sbagliato qualcosina ma la cartella 'Private' è apparsa in 'luca'. Ma e è vuota
<glpiana> Extralife, spiacente di non poterti dare indicazioni al riguardo
<glpiana> Extralife, prova piuttosto a seguire da capo il wiki che hai indicato
<Extralife> glpiana: Penso sia un errore all'ultimo passaggio, quando mi chiede la 'Filename Encryption Key (FNEK) Signature:' ma non so che valore inserire
<glpiana> lì dice: Filename Encryption Key (FNEK) Signature:  (the value you wrote down from the second line above)
<glpiana> Passphrase:  (Enter the mount passphrase you recorded when you setup the mount--this passphrase is different from your login passphrase.)
<glpiana> quindi quella che hai messo in passato, credo
<Extralife> glpiana: Sì io ho usato la Mounth passphrase ma forse ho trovato il passaggio esatto in 'Filename Encryption Key (FNEK) Signature [xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx]: yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy' dove prima citava 'Inserted auth tok with sig [xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx] into the user session keyring Inserted auth tok with sig [yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy] into the user session keyring'
<Extralife> glpiana: Adesso riprovo, sono fiducioso. La tua guida ed il link che mi hai suggerito sono perfetti. Vediamo se sono fortunato ora...
<glpiana> :)
<Extralife> glpiana: Ok i passaggi ora sono corretti ma il risultato lascia a desiderare. Nella cartella 'Private' non ci sono altro che i file attuali che vedo già nella mia cartella utente
<glpiana> Extralife, boh. tu hai notato, oltre all'ammanco dei file, anche la mancanza di spazio occupato? cioè hai più spazio libero rispetto a quando visualizzavi i file?
<massimo18> quit
<Extralife> glpiana: Sì, pare che i file persi siano stati cancellati liberando spazio sul disco. Ma è veramente incredibile che il sistema si sia pappato i file!! Ed oltre a quelli si perde anche la configurazione grafica, è già la seconda volta che si carica l'account con un aspetto diverso da quello da me scelto. Firefox perde i componenti aggiuntivi... Insomma sembra che il sistema venga riportato ad uno stato semi-nuovo senza il mi
<Extralife> glpiana: Io ipotizzavo ci fosse il discofisso rovinato, eppure Ubuntu dice che è integro. A questo punto posso solo pensare a qualche aggiornamento andato male ma... Quale?
<Serpico> ciao
<Extralife> Serpico: Ciao
<Serpico> ciao extra
<Extralife> Serpico: Ti serve aiuto per qualcosa?
<Serpico> no grazie :D
<Serpico> di solito vengo qui per rompere le scatole a Peace- XD
<Serpico> scherzo
<Extralife> Serpico: Ok, tu per caso sapresti come recuperare dei file dalla cartella utente criptata che sono magicamente spariti? Glpiana mi ha dato una grandissima mano ma i file non sono riuscito a recuperarli ancora
<Serpico> Extralife: passo è roba + grossa di me :D
<Serpico> Extralife: siccome ci sono passato una volta da allora non li cripto più :D anche perchè non ho nulla di così importante da criptare
<Serpico> tutto ciò che mi serve criptato ce l'ho in mente e quello solo sotto tortura forse te lo dico..
<Extralife> Serpico: Ehehehe.. A sapere che erano problemi non li avrei criptati! :) Ok allora buon pomeriggio a tutti. Grazie ancora Glpiana. Buon lavoro, studio o riposo...
<Serpico> Extralife: hai fatto un'altra esperienza
<Serpico> Extralife: almeno per me ogni guaio che combino (uno ogni 2 giorni se va bene) è tutta roba imparata..oggi hai imparato che non ne vale la pena criptare i file e spero che hai imparato qualche comando nuovo
<Extralife> Serpico: Già... Però i file se ne sono andati per sempre... Cavolicchio!
<Serpico> Extralife: diciamo hai ancora l'1% di possibilità che li recuperi dai :D (sono un ottimista con esperienza)
<Extralife> Serpico: Speriamo. E' solo un mesetto che se ne sono andati...
<skricciolo1981> comunque sembra dai link che avete postato che il modo i sia...
<skricciolo1981> ci*
<Extralife> ovvero?
<skricciolo1981> non lo so
<Extralife> a, ecco :)
<skricciolo1981> ma li dice di si
<skricciolo1981> quindi se ce qualcuno pratico ti potra aiutare sicuramente...
<Extralife> Sì, io ho recuperato la cartella criptata, ma dentro ci sono gli stessi file che già vedo ed ho sul disco... A me servirebbe ritrovare quelli perduti, ma chissà dove sono finiti
<skricciolo1981> la speranza è l ultima a morire...
<Extralife> per stare sereno e evitare altre perdite penso che dovrei formattare e reinstallare ma così facendo perdo qualsiasi briciola di possiblità di recuperare i dati
<Extralife> per adesso mi rassegno...
<Extralife> Ciao a tutti
<skricciolo1981> ciao Extralife
<skricciolo1981> auguri
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, come faccio ad impedire l'accesso a certi siti in particolare su ubuntu? mio fratello passa troppo tempo su facebook e su alcuni forum e vorrei dargli dei limiti..
<Holden> lilluz82, alcuni siti li puoi limitare dal router che io sappia
<Holden> lilluz82, probabilmente si può fare la stessa cosa da ubuntu, ma non saprei come (cioè mi vengono in mente solo metodi non convenzionali)
<lilluz82> si, ma vorrei farlo anche col computer
<Holden> lilluz82, hai cercato su google?
<lilluz82> non so cosa cercare... forse devo modificare qualcosa in etc?
<glpiana> lilluz82, guarda sto programma
<glpiana> !info nanny
<ubot-it> nanny (source: nanny): Parental Control System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.31.1-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 968 kB, installed size 2784 kB
<lilluz82> ah! ottimo
<lilluz82> mo gli do un occhiata
<Holden> lilluz82, vieni in chat che ti passo 2 link
<Holden> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Holden> hmm, non in privato lilluz82, su #ubuntu-it-chat
<lilluz82> son la
<lilluz82> vado , grazie ancora ;)
<sin> ciao,dove posso scaricare il language pack italiano per firefox su KUBUNTU?
<Holden> sin, kubuntu o ubuntu hanno gli stessi repo
<Holden> !info firefox-locale-it
<ubot-it> firefox-locale-it (source: firefox): Italian language pack for Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 9.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.2 (oneiric), package size 184 kB, installed size 416 kB
<sin> si,nel fisso funziona  menter in questo portatile no.
<glpiana> sin, vai in tools -> add-on -> lenguages e attiva l'italiano
<sin> glpiana non c'è propio pur avendo scaricato la repo
<sin> provo a riavviare firefox
<sin> adesso c'è!
<sin> ho installato KUBUNTU e,dato che ha le stesse repo di ubuntu,pensavo di connettermi normalmente con internet key vodafone impostando i parametri da network manager,invece hodovuto scaricare uno script
<skricciolo1981> scusate ho problemi con un sito in java,va male e mi fa crashare ffirfox spesso e mi si apre il report di firefox,penso che ho installato male java...come posso verificare ed eventualmente reinstallare perfettamente?
<Zaganator> ciao a tutti ho un problema di finestre bianche in ubuntu 11.04
<Zaganator> premetto che già era installato e non mi dava problemi! cosa può essere cambiato?
<attempt> prova a resettare gnome
<attempt> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Zaganator> vi riferite a me?
<attempt> Zaganator si
<Zaganator> grazie, ti intendi che devo dare il comndo da terminale?
<Zaganator> salve ragazzi mi ripropongo mi si aprono le finestre bianche e mi è stato consigliato di resettare gnome con !gnomereset ma in questo modo cosa accade?
<attempt> ritorna come era di default. perdi le personalizzazioni delle finestre e delle barre.
<attempt> i programmi non vengono toccati e nemmeno i dati. torna come la prima volta che lo hai avviato.
<attempt> intendo che vai nella home e la cartella .gnome2 la rinomini .gnome2old e pure le altre segnalate nel link.
<attempt> rinominate tutte riavvii la sessione.
<Zaganator> e poi?
<Zaganator> dici che quell'anomalia non si ripresenta?
<Zaganator> credevo dipendesse dal driver della scheda
<Zaganator> ma in seguito queste cartelle non vengono ricreate? allora perchè non cancellarle invece che rinominarle'
<attempt> Zaganator e' mai andato bene per un periodo?
<Zaganator> NOHO APPENA REINSTALLETO IL SISTEMA OPERATIVO PER PASSARE LA MACCHIANA AI MIEI GENITORI E LO VOLEVO RIFARE FRESCO FRESCO
<attempt> ad ogni modo controlla nel menu di sistema hai un programma chiamato driver hardware o nome simile, che sia attivato il driver consigliato per la vga.
<Zaganator> scusa il capslock
<attempt> se risulta attivato e in uso procedi come sopra.
<attempt> le puoi cancellare dopo se risolvi il problema. si rinominano perche' cosi' le puoi ripristinare se necessario.
<attempt> prima controlla che il driver vga consigliato sia attivato e in uso.
<Serpico> ciao
<attempt> we Serpico
<Serpico> attempt: :)
<Zaganator> @attempt... ho disabilitato il driver prorpietario e sembra che tutto funzioni... mi consigli di attivare quello free per nVidia?
<ubottu-it> Zaganator: Error: "attempt..." is not a valid command.
<Zaganator> attempt?? ho disabilitato il driver prorpietario e sembra che tutto funzioni... mi consigli di attivare quello free per nVidia?
<motore_> Buonasera signori,   il mio HD ha 95 settore danneggiati-ricollocati.....  e questo forse non è un problema finchè resta tale, ma ogni volta che avvio il pc parte il controllo dell'hard disk.... è possibile "ripristinare" i settori danneggiati oppure c'è un'altra soluzione? Faccio presente che ho utilizzato l'utility seagate per l'analisi del disco col cdlive, e non risultavano problemi....
<motore__> sono di nuovo qui....  qualcuno ha una soluzione?
<motore> ciao a tutti..... scusate ma ho qualche problema col pc.....      quello che volevo chiedere è:   ho un HD con 95 settori danneggiati.   Finchè resta questo forse non è grave, ma ogni volta che avvio il pc parte il controllo del disco.... e ogni avvio è lungo. Ho anche eseguito un controllo con il cdlive seagate ed era tutto regolare, nessun errore..... come è possibile che invece x ubuntu ci sono settori danneggiati? C'è modo
<^zenhooubbyit> ciao! :)
<^zenhooubbyit> sapete come si fà ad accedere alla cartella ".local"?
<^zenhooubbyit> se è invisibile, come visualizzarla?
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti night all :)
<Serpico> ecco,i
<attempt> funge?
<erik76> un saluto a tutti
<erik76> mi servirebbe una informazioen su postfix
<erik76> l'azienda esterna che mi gestisce la posta usa come serve di posta pstfix
<erik76> postfix
<erik76> io prelevo le email ocn un client pop3
<erik76> quando qualcuno manda una email a 2 ccn
<erik76> il client pop3 quando preleva le email nelle email non ci sono i campi ccn
<erik76> qualcuno ne sa
<ugone> erik76, credo sia normale che non ci sono i campi ccn
<ugone> erik76, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copia_conoscenza_nascosta
<KUBYKO> Buona sera a tutti !
<KUBYKO> posso? ( avrei bisogno,se,possibile un aiuto a riguardo i PLUGYNS per clementine.cioè per aggiungere nuove stazioni al lettore clementine.(( però mi dice semplre missing-gstreamer -plugyns- ho installato quasi tutti i tipi di gstreamer che ho trovato sul software-center e non va per niente.
<KUBYKO>  avrei bisogno,se,possibile un aiuto a riguardo i PLUGYNS per clementine.cioè per aggiungere nuove stazioni al lettore clementine.(( però mi dice semplre missing-gstreamer -plugyns- ho installato quasi tutti i tipi di gstreamer che ho trovato sul software-center e non va per niente
<alo21> ciao
<alo21> ho un grooooosso problema con la CPU
<alo21> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<D4V|DE> aiutoooo
<D4V|DE> ho aggiunto 4 gb di ram sul mio pc e ora il mouse resta bloccato
<D4V|DE> funziona solo la tastiera
<D4V|DE> con winzozz il mouse funge
<D4V|DE> ma da kubuntu niente resta fermo al centro
<alo21> D4V|DE: il mouse è USB?
<D4V|DE> si
<D4V|DE> ora ha cominciato a funzionare
<alo21> D4V|DE: scheda madre 64 bit?
<D4V|DE> non so x quale strano motivo
<alo21> D4V|DE: :) meglio così
<D4V|DE> presumo di si dato che ho un phenom x4
<D4V|DE> asus m3n78
<alo21> D4V|DE: se supporta i 4Gb si
<D4V|DE> adesso ho 8gb in totale
<alo21> D4V|DE: mmm non credo che serva a molto
<alo21> un paio potresti prestarmeli ?
<D4V|DE> cioe
<D4V|DE> ma sono supportati da linux o dal pc di per se_
<D4V|DE> ecco ora la tastiera ha cambiato formato
<alo21> non ne ho idea di cosa possa essere
<D4V|DE> boooh
<AlexFranco> ls-lug
<AlexFranco> #ls-lug
<aquils> buonasera a tutti
<aquils> come mai questa sera ho dovuto riavviare il pc ben 5 volte prima che ubuntu mi avviasse i driver nvidia?
<aquils> diciamo che con i driver nvidia ho avuto sempre problemi
<aquils> su ubuntu
<aquils> mmmmmmmmmmmm niente?
<aquils> ubottu aiutami tu
<aquils> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere?
<aquils> ok...chi fa da se fa x 3....che supporto scadente
<aquils> su 10 volte che ho bisogno, neanche 1 mi aiuta
<aquils> te
<alo21> aiutooo... quanlcuno mi da un consiglio???
<^zenyhooubbyit> ciao!
<^zenyhooubbyit> per favore sapete dirmi come fare ad allargare una partizione con gparted? grazie :)
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-09
<Skrcciolo1981> giorno a tutti
<SirLinux> Buongiorno
<SirLinux> gli stickers di ubuntu nn si puo trovare anche nei negozzi ?
<Odo> Giorno
<SirLinux> Morning.
<SirLinux> Hey Odo
<SirLinux> gli stickers di ubuntu nn si puo trovare anche nei negozzi ?
<sin_> ciao,dove posso trovare Moun Software Center su kubuntu?non 'è installato.
<enzotib> sin_, dpkg -l | grep muon
<enzotib> (non "moun")
<sin_> tks vado!
<enzotib> sin_, dove vai? devi dare quel comando e farmi vedere l'output
<sin_> enzotib, da terminale mmi dice che ci sono
<enzotib> sin_, ci sono cosa?
<sin_> non ricordo il comando della schermata
<enzotib> sin_, niente schermata, selezione con il mouse, poi Maiusc-Ctrl-C e metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | sin_
<sin_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/834993/
<enzotib> sin_, perché fai cose che non ti ho detto di fare?
<sin_> QUALI?
<enzotib> sin_, tra l'altro hai 341 pacchetti arretrati da aggiornare
<enzotib> sin_, hai provato a installare muon-installer, quando era evidente che è già installato
<sin_> si,allora lo tolgoelo rienstallo?
<enzotib> sin_, statte un po' fermo!
<enzotib> sin_, nel terminale, scrivi muon &
<enzotib> (e premi invio)
<sin_> sono usciti tuttu pacchetti
<enzotib> sin_, si è avviato il package manager che cercavi?
<sin_> il gestore pacchetti?
<enzotib> eh
<sin_> si
<sin_> che faccio?file e scarica pacchetti dall'elenco?
<enzotib> sin_, non lo so che ci vuoi fare, non lo conosco, il problema di avviarlo è superato
<sin_> adesso so che è installato ma non lo trovo sul menù
<sin_> alt ferma tutto l'ho trovato!
<sin_> e lo fanno lo fanno..
<sin_> enzotib,scusa una cosa,come fai nella rispossta ad apparirmi rosso?
<enzotib> sin_, perché ti metto il tuo nick, anche io vedo in rosso i messaggi dove tu metti il mio nick
<sin_> ok ...si vede che sono nuovo
<Skrcciolo1981> scusate come faccio avedere se java è correttamente installato?ho alcuni siti che mi fanno crashare tutto firefox....
<NewLnx> esiste un editor HTML valido?
<Holden> !info bluefish
<domnanna> prova
<domnanna> buongiorno a tutti......mi hanno consigliato questo canale per eventuali info su ubuntu
<Odo> !paste
<Odo> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Odo> !bluefish
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'bluefish' not found
<mikis7> hi: I have a problem
<mikis7> you sleep?
<massimo18> mikis7, parla in lombardo che ci capiamo meglio :)
<mikis7> lol
<mikis7> allor
<mikis7> mi dice no network connection
<mikis7> ma il cavo c è
<mikis7> la linea pure
<mikis7> mancano dei driver magari
<D4V|DE> qualcuno x un'aiuto hardware?
<mikis7> sto utilizzando un altro pc con ubuntu e funzia alla perfezione ma sul  portatile nada
<bodhibob> !qualcuno
<ubottu-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<massimo18> mikis7, problema di scheda di rete mi sa
<mikis7> quindi che fare?
<mikis7> posso utilizzare una chiavetta wireless
<mikis7> ?
<massimo18> anche
<massimo18> ma se trovi i driver giusti per la tua scheda di rete poi va
<mikis7> quindi cerco in rete in base al modello
<D4V|DE> bodhibob, ho un phenom x4 9950 e fino a ieri 2 slot di ram ddr2 800 e ho aggiunto altri 2 slot di ram x portarla a 8gb totali ma dato che si bloccava continuamente il pc ho deciso di impostare manualmente il dram da auto a 800 e bloccava a 667 e bloccava ora a 533 e fin'ora regge.. sbaglio qualcosa?
<mikis7> è un mini pc sony che da un sacco di problemi az
<mikis7> continuo la ricerca è da una settimana che ci sbatto la crapa lol  grazie dell aiuto salut
<Holden> D4V|DE, ma dava qualche messaggio nei logs?
<mikis7> uhm?
<mikis7> ah lol
<D4V|DE> la maggior parte delle volte si blocca e basta e non risponde più nulla
<D4V|DE> raramente ma tipico di kde
<Holden> D4V|DE, sembra un problema di incompatibilità della memoria, non credo sia relativo al DE... hai verificato che la memoria che hai messo è compatibile o consigliata (sul manuale della scheda madre)
<Holden> ?
<D4V|DE> le ram che ho aggiunto sono un po più alte di quelle che avevo montato qualche anno fa
<Holden> D4V|DE, potresti provare anche il memtest a cui si accede dal menù di grub
<D4V|DE> saranno sicuramente diverse
<Holden> D4V|DE, eh, di solito si devono mettere uguali, comunque siamo OT qui
<D4V|DE> uhmm
<D4V|DE> cmq la frequenza la dovevo cambiare?
<D4V|DE> ora sembra che va un po meglio
<Holden> !chat | D4V|DE
<ubottu-it> D4V|DE: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ubuntu 10.04 non mi riconesce pendrive dopo averla formattata e mentre stavo trasferendo dei file ha riportato errore e adesso?
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho problema con pendrive,ho installato gparted,la vede ,ma non me la apre,devo salvare un video che è sulla penna ,e poi riuscire a farla montare dal mio ubuntu 10.04
<hobo> mentre la formattavo ha riportato un errore,poi mentre trasferivo dei video s è inceppata e mo non monta più
<Serpico> ciao
<Nippon> salve cari amici, come si va?
<Nippon> qui fortunatamente non vedo la neve, ma solo fuoco e fiamme. La spettacolare Etna
<Nippon> qui sono sempre alle prese con i problemi su Linux Ubuntu, spero come sempre di trovare qualcuno che gentilmente può aiutarmi
<Nippon> La mia Canon MP600R a volte fa dei capricci per stampare passano molti secondi affinche la stampa viene avviata. Ad esempio poco fa per una stampa ho dovuto attendere circa 2min
<Serpico> Nippon: su win funziona normale?
<Nippon> penso che sia una questione di driver corretti, sul sito ufficiale Canon non ci sono i driver per Linux
<Nippon> si
<Nippon> a meraviglia
<Serpico> Nippon: mumble...
<Serpico> Nippon: dammi un sec
<Nippon> grazie caro amico
<Nippon> anche se ho avuto tanti problemi con Linux non voglio tornare a windows
<Nippon> perchè so che alla fine si possono risolvere
<Serpico> Nippon: tranne qualche cosa tutto si risolve
<Nippon> :-)
<Nippon> quando fu installai i driver "PIXMA MP830-CUPS+GUTENPRINT v.5.2.5"
<traco> salve
<Serpico> Nippon: cmq la prossima volta prendi un hp :D installi gli hplip che sono driver ufficiali per qualunque stampante hp :D
<Nippon>  devo prendere una hp solo per i driver? :-)
<traco> ho questo problema
<traco> http://pastebin.com/LJ29XXe2
<LolMan> esiste un software o un comando che mi dia l'elenco degli ip a cui sono collegato?
<Serpico> Nippon: era una battuta :D cmq come l'hai installata la stampante rete o usb?
<Nippon> adesso in rete
<Nippon> tramite un cavo di rete che arriva dal router
<LolMan> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Serpico> Nippon: tanto per iniziare i driver ci sono: http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100083403.html
<Serpico> Nippon: e scarica anche questo rpm che è un driver sempre per la tua stampante
<bodhibob> lollo64it, netstat
<Nippon> c'è scritto Debian; vanno bene anche per il mio ubuntu 11?
<Serpico> Nippon: ubuntu è figlio di debian :D
<Nippon> ;-)
<LolMan> bodhibob, netstat? devo scaricarlo?
<bodhibob> in terminale
<Nippon> cosa intendi per rpm?
<bodhibob> leggi man netstat per
<bodhibob> sapere le opzioni
<Nippon> faccio aprilo con "Ubuntu software Center"?
<Serpico> Nippon: rpm è il "deb" per fetora e per red hat tu scaricalo lo stesso che lo convertiremo in deb
<LolMan> ok grazie mille
<Serpico> :D
<Serpico> Nippon: no scaricalo solamente
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> lo scairco in desktop
<Nippon> fatto!!
<Serpico> Nippon: dove vuoi è =
<Serpico> ok
<traco> qualcuno puo aiutarmi ?
<Serpico> Nippon: ora apri il terminale
<Nippon> ok
<Serpico> sudo aptitude install fakeroot alien
<Serpico> Nippon: dai questo
<traco> si è impallato apt-get
<traco> non riesco piu a disintallare
<Serpico> traco: un sec sto cercando di caricare la pagina ho poca banda
<Serpico> :D
<Serpico> Nippon: fatto?
<traco> ;)
<hobo>  ciao ragazzi ho problema con pendrive,ho installato gparted,la vede ,ma non me la apre,devo salvare un video che è sulla penna ,e poi riuscire a farla montare dal mio ubuntu 10.04 , mentre la formattavo ha riportato un errore,poi mentre trasferivo dei video s è inceppata e mo non monta più
<Nippon> in corso
<Serpico> Nippon: ok alla fine dai cd Desktop e subito dopo dai fakeroot alien -i cnijfilter-mp600series-2.70-3.i386.rpm
<Serpico> hobo: togli e rimettila e vedei se parte
<hobo> fatto,non parte
<Nippon> finito
<Serpico> hobo: poi formattala in fat 32 di nuovo
<Nippon> adesso do....cd Desktop
<hobo> non so come si fa
<traco> Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<traco>  
<Nippon> dando cd Desktop mi dice file o cartella non trovata
<Serpico> Nippon: esatto
<Nippon> ho digitato cd Scrivania
<Serpico> Nippon: poi dai quel comando (fakeroot ecc..)
<hobo> prima cliccando sull ico na del desktop appariva il comando formatta pemendo tasto destro ora nn appare icona
<Serpico> hobo: ma l'hai estratta?
<hobo> mi appare icona solo se vado in computer
<hobo> ma nn me la apre
<Serpico> Nippon: Fatto bene non so come si chiami il tuo desk
<Serpico> hobo: hai visto se gparted te la vede?
<hobo> si me la vede dopo averlo istallato,prima no
<Serpico> traco: sudo apt-get install -f
<Nippon> mi appare questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/835266/
<traco> uguale
<traco> stesso errore
<traco> apt-get -f install
<traco> Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<Serpico> traco: ma continua?
<traco> no
<nedu> ciao, come faccio a visualizzare altri canali per parola chiave?
<Serpico> Nippon: dammi un ls -l e pastamelo
<hobo> prima quando la inserivo lampeggiava e la montava ,ora nn + ,appare solo icona in computer dopo aver installato gparted
<Serpico> hobo: ma se apri gparted compare?
<Serpico> traco: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/835267/
<hobo> gparted Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon
<hobo> questo m dice se provo ad aprire gparted
<Serpico> traco: e poi dai sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.1
<traco> dato
<traco> http://pastebin.com/M3Nbx3uY
<Serpico> Nippon: non hai scaricato http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0027403.asp questo rpm riscaricalo mettilo sul desktop e dai fakeroot ecc..
<Nippon> ok
<traco> Serpico: ho levato tuto
<traco> ma ho sempre quel prob
<traco> Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<Serpico> traco: mi sa che non è cosa mia allora :(
<hobo> ecco ora ho aperto gparted,ma non m sembra c sia pen drive
<Serpico> hobo: stacca e riattaccala ora
<hobo> fatto
<Serpico> hobo: comparsa in gparted?
<hobo> no
<Nippon> ok, fatto . Adesso do il comando: fakeroot alien -i cnijfilter-mp600series-2.70-3.i386.rpm
<Serpico> hobo: hai un windows a portata di mano?
<Serpico> :D
<Serpico> Nippon: si
<hobo> però in computer c è icona usb mass storage ,comè possibile
<hobo> no ora no
<hobo> niente winzozz
<Serpico> hobo: è smontato?
<hobo> si
<Serpico> hobo: un sec che sto pensando
<Nippon> mi dice ancora non trovato, forse perche su quello che ho scaricato la versione è 2.70-2 e non 2.70-3
<Nippon> cambio questo valore e gli do lo stesso comando?
<Serpico> hobo: apri il terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l
<Serpico> Nippon: si è solo la versione più aggiornata
<hobo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/835275/
<Nippon> allora non conviene installare la versione più aggiornata 2.70-3?
<Serpico> si conviene
<Nippon> e da dove la scarico?
<Serpico> sempre sul desk
<Serpico> hobo: allora montala e dammi il paste
<hobo> era gia montata
<Serpico> hobo: smontala e e pasta
<traco> !Repository
<ubottu-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<nedu> ciao, sapete qualche canale sulla programmazione?
<Holden> nedu, che linguaggio?
<Serpico> hobo: mi sa che cmq non era montata
<nedu> fortran
<hobo> quando provo a rimuovere in sicurezza da computer m da to errore,tolgo lo stesso a mano? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/835281/
<Holden> nedu, hmm, fortran no... magari prova #fortran o ##fortran
<hobo> il bello è che in computer c è icona ,ma fcendo f disk non c è, e manco cn gparted
<Nippon> Serpico, stai cercando la vers. più aggiornata?
<nedu> non capisco perchè ogni volta che inserisco una parola chiave si freeza
<nedu> ???
<Serpico> Nippon: ma non l'avevigiù scaricatya òa 3?
<Holden> nedu, è normale, la lista è enorme, dagli tempo e te la fa vedere
<nedu> ok allora ci riprovo
<Nippon> no, perchè sul link che mi hai dato aprendo la cartella vedo la versione 2.70-2
<Holden> nedu, lascialo lavorare per un paio di minuti
<Serpico> hobo: è un bel guaio se non la vede il sistema
<Holden> nedu, magari mostra i canali con più di 5 utenti
<hobo> provo a riavviare tutto
<nedu> holden, non trova niente
<Nippon> cnijfilter-mp600-2.70-2.i386.rpm
<Serpico> hobo: fa una cosa se hai un windows prova a vedere se la monta li
<hobo> ok e poi
<hobo> ?
<Holden> nedu, provo io
<Serpico> formatta ma dubito che ci riuscirai
<stambof> irc.Criten.net
<Holden> nedu, trovo solo #fortran con 26 persone
<Serpico> Nippon: hai scaricato l'rpm? se si nel desktop? se si postami un ls -l
<traco> filo1234:
<Serpico> Holden: hai smanettato con samba?
<Holden> Serpico, no me ne guardo bene dal farlo
<Serpico> Holden: lol
<Serpico> Holden: santo subito!
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/835291/
<nedu> dove altrimenti posso cercare?
<Serpico> Nippon: sudo updatedb
<Serpico> Nippon: quando finisce locate rpm e pasta
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> ho dato ilcomando: sudo updatedb
<Nippon> finito
<Serpico> Nippon: locate rpm e pasta tutto
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/835302/
<bigmahatma> ciao. qualcuno sa aiutarmi? vorrei bloccare il traffico torrent in entrata o in uscita..
<nedu> ciao big
<nedu> qual'è il problema?
<nedu> non basta chiudere il programma?
<bigmahatma> vorrei bloccare il traffico torrent
<Serpico> Nippon: ho capito cosa era che non andava :D
<bigmahatma> si.. per tutti gli utenti
<Serpico> Nippon: errore mio banale :D
<Nippon> no, abbiamo installato qualcosa di sbagliato'
<Serpico> Nippon: no assolutamente :D
<bigmahatma> se no potrei addirittura spegnere il computer...
<Nippon> io stavo facendo un manuale dei tuoi comandi, cosa abbimao sbagliato nella procedura?
<Serpico> Nippon: vai sul desktop ed estrai il contenuto di linux_print.....ecc...
<Nippon> come
<Nippon> ci sono 5 cartelle
<Serpico> tasto destro estrai..
<Nippon> tutti e 5?
<Nippon> o solo quello per la mia MP600?
<Serpico> beh solo il tuo no?
<Serpico> gli altri non penso che ti servano
<Serpico> Nippon: (ammetto che ti avrei detto che c'erano tutti li dentro e poi ti avrei fatto notare che c'è il tuo all'interno :D)
<Nippon> ok, fatto ;-)
<Serpico> Nippon: l'hai estratto sulla scrivania?
<Nippon> si
<Serpico> Nippon: è arrivato il momento del famoso fakeroot...
<Nippon> :D
<Nippon> urraaa
<Serpico> hihihihi
<Nippon> sarebbe questo il comando: 7. fakeroot alien -i cnijfilter-mp600series-2.70-3.i386.rpm
<Nippon> fakeroot alien -i cnijfilter-mp600series-2.70-3.i386.rpm
<Nippon> devo cambiare il 3 con il 2?
<Serpico> fakeroot alien -i cnijfilter-mp600series-2.70-2.i386.rpm
<Nippon> ok
<Serpico> è lo stesso nome del file se guardi bene
<Serpico> Nippon: in pratica si trasforma con il programma alien da rpm a deb
<Nippon> mi dice not found
<Serpico> Nippon: lo stesso file
<Serpico> pastami il ls -l
<Serpico> sei sicuro che l'hai scritto bene? Per evitare errori usa il tab(tasto sopra il lucchetto) per il completamento dei nomi
<Nippon> ok, fatto forse era scritto nel modo sbagliato. Questo è il risultato che ho ottenuto: Giusto?
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/835326/
<Nippon> vedoo degli errori, è normale?
<Serpico> pastami il ls -l
<Serpico> dovrebbe stare li
<bodhibob> fakeroot lo usi per trasfornare con alien da rpm a deb per installare -i devi usare sudo invece di fakeroot
<Serpico> bodhibob: io ricordo che lo dava lo stesso..
<bodhibob> man fakeroot
<Nippon> devo postarti ls -l
<Serpico> Nippon: si
<Serpico> bodhibob: la cosa importante che si sia creato il deb poi il resto si fa
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/835331/
<bodhibob> meglio andare amuzzo che leggere i manuali
<Serpico> Nippon: installa cnijfilter-mp600_2.70-3_i386.deb
<Nippon> devo dare il comando sul terminale? cnijfilter-mp600_2.70-3_i386.deb
<Serpico> Nippon: basta il doppio click
<Serpico> :D
<traco> unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<traco>  malloc failed (8192 bytes): Cannot allocate memory
<Nippon> ok
<Serpico> Nippon: se vuoi farlo da terminale sudo dpkg -i e il file :D
<Serpico> Nippon: dovrebbe già esserci ma dai anche sudo apt-get install libcups2 per sicurezza
<Serpico> Nippon: ovviamente quando hai finito
<Serpico> Nippon: e prova a vedere se c'è riesci a installare la stampante altrimenti dovremo fare una cosa rognosa
<Nippon> quando ci clicco 2 volte si apre la finestra di ubuntu software center ma non si vede niente
<Serpico> Nippon: prova a farlo da terminale
<Serpico> Nippon: sudo dpkg -i cnijfilter-mp600_2.70-3_i386.deb
<Serpico> se darà problemi da li compariranno
<Nippon> ok, fatto!! Adesso digito: 8. sudo apt-get install libcups2?
<Nippon> sudo apt-get install libcups2
<Serpico> si e vedi se ti compare la stampante
<Serpico> incrociamo le dita
<Nippon> questo è quello che mi è apparso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/835340/
<Serpico> Nippon: come previsto è già installato
<Serpico> Nippon: vedi se c'è la stampante
<Nippon> dove?
<Serpico> sistema
<Serpico> amministrazione
<Serpico> stampanti
<Nippon> ok
<Serpico> e prova ad aggiungerla
<Nippon> provo a fare la stampa
<Nippon> c'è
<Serpico> anche
<Serpico> prova
<Serpico> se va stiamo a cavallo
<Serpico> :D
<Nippon> ok, aspetta un attimo per favore
<Serpico> anche 3
<Nippon> eccomi, scusa per l'attesa
<Serpico> Nippon: allora?
<Nippon> allora, a quanto sembra non è cambiato niente in termini di velocità
<Nippon> ...
<Serpico> azz
<Nippon> il discorso sembra che usando il programma visualizzatore di immagini il documento in pdf che viene aperto ha bisogno di più tempo per essere caricato dalla stampante
<Serpico> ma gli altri file?
<Serpico> tipo un odt?
<Nippon> se faccio la stampa con adobe reader la stampa viene fatta quasi immediatamente
<Serpico> allora è il programma non la stampante il problema
<Serpico> crea troppo spolling
<Nippon> a quanto sembra si
<Nippon> si, perchè il programma vede il file come una immagine
<Nippon> e la stampante perde troppo tempo a caricare il documento
<Nippon> almeno questo è qeullo che penso
<Nippon> pesni che sia così?
<Serpico> sicuramente
<Nippon> questa e la procedura che mi hai dettato ;-D
<Serpico> se per gli altri non va in questo modo
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/835349/
<Serpico> le immagini vengono caricate più velocemente
<Serpico> solo se piccole
<Serpico> ma quello è un foglio a4 in formato immagine
<Nippon> si
<Nippon> in pdf
<Serpico> manca l'installazione cnijfilter-common_2.80-1_i386.deb
<Serpico> solo questo ed è finito
<Serpico> quello è il procedimento per i driver ufficiali
<Nippon> èhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/835353/
<mikunos> Salve ragazzi, come va? Ho un problemino con il tasto canc della tastiera. Se premo il bottone non cancella i file selezionati dalla scrivania. Come mai?
<Nippon> va bene anche la sequenza dei comandi?
<Serpico> si
<Serpico> tutto va bene solo che dopo il secondo passaggio va quell'installazione
<Nippon> ok, serpico adesso non mi resta che ringraziarti tanto per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<alessandro_> buona sera a tutti
<Serpico> tranquillo :D
<Nippon> tipo
<Nippon> cosa devo invertire?
<Nippon> puoi fare un pastbin con la correzione?
<Serpico> scala il 3 in 4 ecc...e metti come secondo l'installazione del file che hai salvato
<Serpico> ok
<Serpico> un sec
<alessandro_>  !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<alessandro_> scusate sono nuovo,
<Serpico> Nippon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/835360/ ecco ti ho anche accorciato la lista così fai prima
<alessandro_> grazie mille, sei troppo gentile
<Serpico> Nippon: scusa c'è un errore
<Nippon> ;-D
<Serpico> Nippon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/835364/ ora mi piace :D
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/835360/
<Serpico> altrimenti faremo arakiri insieme ;)
<Nippon> no, visto che mia moglie è giapponese
<Nippon> :-D
<Nippon> ahhh
<alessandro_> grazie, sempre se riesco a capire come andare
<Nippon> metterò la tua firma su questa procedura così mi ricorderò di te
<Serpico> ho notato :D
<Serpico> hahahaha
<Nippon> a presto e grazie ancora
<Serpico> nulla
<Serpico> ora vado a studiare
<Serpico> che si è fatto tardi :D
<kosta> ciao gente che bell sole che cera oggi. :) Qualcuno ha aveto problemmi con lae
<traco> !phpmyadmin
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'phpmyadmin' not found
<kosta> scusate con le librerie libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
<kosta> mi da cuesto errore ./pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 quando cerco di installare pcsx2
<kosta> heilaa.. c'é nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | kosta
<ubottu-it> kosta: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<kosta_> a scusate e che non vedevo nessun messagio comparire allora credevo che non funzionasse il canale :)
<kosta> ho scaricato l'emulatore pcsx2 e quando lancio lo sript (launch_pcsx2_linux.sh) mi restituicse questo (./pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64) come posso risolvere il problema?
<enzotib> kosta, il tuo sistema è a 32 o a 64 bit?
<enzotib> kosta, e ancora, dove lo hai scaricato?
<kosta> 64 bit, lo scaricato dal sito ufficiale del pcsx2
<enzotib> !info pcsxr
<enzotib> kosta, comunque nei repo c'è l'emulatore pcsxr, non so se è lo stesso
<kosta> pcsxr non e quello dalla ps1?
<enzotib> kosta, non lo so, comunque tu cosa hai scaricato, un .deb, un tar.gz, oppure cos'altro?
<kosta> pcsx revival e della ps1.  un tar .gz e nella guida dice che devo lanciare lo script
<kosta> una volta lanciato mi restituisce l'errore (./pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64) cosa puo essere?
<Azmodeus> ragazzi... avrei una domanda molto generale... qualcuno sa se la compatibilità di kubuntu con la wireless dell'hp satellite (in generale) è stata risolta con l'ultima distro?
<Azmodeus> (perdonatemi, il "buonasera" era sotto inteso! )
<motore> buonasera a tutti, l'HD mi sta abbandonando... ogni volta che accendo il pc ci sono sempre più settori danneggiati. Sul pc però ho due HD e nell'altro c'è XP. Con Gparted ho creato una partizione ext3 accanto ad XP dove mettere tutti i dati della /home... ma come faccio? non funziona fare copia - incolla....
<stefano_> che sistema oprativo mi consigliate per un computer datato(pentium 4)
<motore> sono un pò nei guai... ho un HD precario e devo salvare il salvabile sull'altro HD dove ho ricavato una partizione ext3. Chi mi sa aiutare a "copiare-clonare" la /home?
<Fire_fox> scusate ma in gnome 3 come si toglie la finestra apri con file
<motore> sono un pò nei guai... ho un HD precario e devo salvare il salvabile sull'altro HD dove ho ricavato una partizione ext3. Chi mi sa aiutare a "copiare-clonare" la /home? aiutoooo
<remix_tj> motore: cp -ar /homee /nuovodisco/
<remix_tj> oppure puoi usare rsync
<remix_tj> ma forse cp -a è più adeguato
<motore> provo la prima.... e ti dico
<skricciolo1981> :D
<motore> remix_tj:    roberto@roberto-desktop:~$ cp -ar /home /dev/sdb3/            dice        cp: accesso a "/dev/sdb3/": Non è una directory
<remix_tj> eh no
<remix_tj> /dev/sdb3 è montato?
<motore> preticamente sull'hd "buono" c'è xp, con gparted ho ricavato una partizione ext3-----  si è montato /media/_home
<remix_tj> ottimo
<remix_tj> allora
<remix_tj> sudo cp -a /home/* /media/_home/
<motore> scusa, ma sul mio pc ci sono due utenti..... con quest'ultimo copio tutta la /home?  cioé tutti i dati dei due utenti?
<remix_tj> si
<motore> sta macinando... speriamo bene....
<motore> dopodichè se copia tutto senza problemi formatto l'hd  che mi dà dei settori danneggiati (ma dal tool di seagate sembra tutto ok...) e quando reinstallo ubuntu basta che copio e incollo quella roba al posto della /home?
<alessandro> sera a tutti
<alessandro> io ho un grosso problema con il grub di ubuntu
<alessandro> praticamente quando avvio il pc non mi fà scegliere nessun sistema operativo
<alessandro> cioè schermata nera e un trattino che lampeggia
<alessandro> come posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<alessandro> chiedo cortesemente aiuto
<SaaMmY> salve buona sera
<alessandro> c'è nessuno che mi potrebbe dire come fare?
<alo21> salve... ho un problema a eseguire sigil
<alessandro> vi chiedo cortesemente supporto?
<alessandro> nessuno mi potrebbe aiutare con il grub
<lonejack> ho un casino per installare una chiavetta usb-wifi. Ptete aiutarmi
<lonejack> ?
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti night all
<Giampy15> Ciaoo
<Giampy15>  Sono un neofita del PC ma mi piacerebbe poter utilizzare Kubuntu su di un PC un po anziano
<Giampy15> non so come installare e configurare una conessione WiFi ad alice
<Giampy15>  chi mi può aiutare?
<esulu> ho una chiave pubblica gpg in un file vorrei importarlo nella mia macchina per poter usarlo in thunderbird
<esulu> avete per caso qualche consiglio?
<alessandro> sera a tutti chi mi potrebbe dare supporto con il grub?
<alessandro> non visualizzo più il grub come posso risolvere il problema?
<alessandro> chiedo cortesemente supporto
<SaaMmY> ciao
<HoldenC> alessandro, in che senso?
<alessandro> praticamente non visualizzo più la scelta del sistema operativo
<HoldenC> alessandro, ma di solito non si visualizza
<alessandro> mi esce scheramata nera
<alessandro> come non si visualizza
<HoldenC> ma il sistema parte?
<alessandro> no
<alessandro> non parte
<HoldenC> ah ecco
<HoldenC> ma hai fatto qualcosa per arrivare a questa situazione?
<alessandro> si sono il live
<HoldenC> no, voglio dire, prima partiva e ora non piu'... cosa e' successo? hai toccato qualcosa?
<alessandro> non ho toccato assulutamente niente
<alessandro> da un giorno all'altro attacco il pc e mi esce cosi'
<SaaMmY> come si fa a cambiare l'aspetto in ubuntu?
<HoldenC> alessandro, hmm, puoi provare a ripristinare grub
<SaaMmY> cioè cambiare il bordo finestra
<HoldenC> !grub
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<SaaMmY> mettere i bottoni di icona ingrandimento e chiudi da sinistra a destra
<alessandro> HoldenC:  mi puoi un attimo seguire con i comandi?
<alessandro> ora ti posto il primo comando
<HoldenC> alessandro, e' tutto scritto li se leggi la guida
<HoldenC> ti confesso di non averlo mai fatto
<HoldenC> ma non dovrebbe presentare grossi problemi
<alessandro> ahh ok allora lascio stare
<HoldenC> alessandro, ma da live riesci a leggere i tuoi dati?
<alessandro> se c'è qualcuno che mi può seguire con i comandi
<alessandro> altrimenti vado a crear danni
<alessandro> HoldenC:  quali dati?
<HoldenC> alessandro, quelli sul tuo hard disk
<alessandro> si ci riesco per quello
<alessandro> perchè dici?
<HoldenC> quindi l'hd dovrebbe essere funzionante
<alessandro> ehh si in teoria si
<alessandro> e solo questione di grub penso
<HoldenC> alessandro, sai usare pastebin?
<alessandro> si
<HoldenC> allora apri un terminale
<alessandro> ora ti posto qualcosa
<HoldenC> e lancia:  sudo fdisk -l
<HoldenC> e metti su pastebin
<HoldenC> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/835778/
<alessandro> HoldenC:  sono arrivato a quel punto
<HoldenC> alessandro, ok, fa vedere:  mount
<alessandro> finito il punto 3
<alessandro> ora faccio il punto 4
<alessandro> HoldenC:  siccome ho la home separata
<alessandro> devo fare tutte e due i punti del 4 giusto?
<HoldenC> alessandro, un attimo che leggo
<alessandro> ahh no e solo per il boot separato
<HoldenC> alessandro, si, tu hai la home separata, non la boot
<HoldenC> quindi nel 4 fai solo: sudo chroot /mnt
<HoldenC> e poi passi a 5
<alessandro> ora ti posto il passaggio che mi dà errore
<alessandro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/835784/ eccolo qui
<alessandro> posso continuare lo stesso^
<alessandro> ?
<HoldenC> no, non ho mai incontrato quell'errore
<HoldenC> ma non credo l'abbia installato
<alessandro> che faccio allora?
<HoldenC> alessandro, non saprei perche' non so cosa significa quell'errore... guardo su google
<HoldenC> alessandro, credo il problema sia dovuto al fatto che hai anche un'altra partizione windows all'inizio di quel disco
<alessandro> e allora si è sempre avviato
<HoldenC> forse grub era su sda?
<HoldenC> tra l'altro hai anche una chiavetta da 4Gb collegata
<alessandro> si è dove ho la live
<HoldenC> ah okay
<alessandro> allora devo dare il comando di prima con sda?
<alessandro> grub-install /dev/sda
<alessandro> HoldenC:  dò quel comando allora?
<HoldenC> alessandro, un attimo
<alessandro> ok ok
<HoldenC> alessandro, ok ho letto un po' effettivamente il problema e' quello
<alessandro> ok
<HoldenC> sembra che la partizione debba iniziare almeno al settore 63
<alessandro> si potrebbe  risolvere?
<HoldenC> potresti provare a metterlo su sda, ma non l'ho mai fatto e non uso windows, quindi vedi un po te, o rischi o torni domani e chiedi a qualcuno piu' esperto
<HoldenC> non so se win usa qualcosa nel mbr
<alessandro> ho capito
<HoldenC> tra l'altro vedo che hai 2 partizioni avviabili
<HoldenC> bisogna capire il bios da quale disco partiva
<HoldenC> se sda o sdb
<HoldenC> cmq finora con i comandi che hai dato non hai fatto nulla di definitivo
<alessandro> ma se io dovessi andare avanti che succede?
<HoldenC> con grub-install su sda?
<Gexol> buona sera
<imfede> buona sera
<Gexol> sto provando ad installare ubuntu minimal da penna usb (e ci sono riuscito) ma il boot loader GRUB non viene installato nel MBR ma nella penna usb, e ciò fa si che non possa avviare ubuntu senza la penna usb. Qualcuno mio può aiutare?
<HoldenC> Gexol, hai gia' installato il sistema base?
<Gexol> si
<HoldenC> Gexol, adesso ti sei collegato da li?
<Gexol> no, ora sono su un altro pc
<HoldenC> Gexol, eh, bisogna avviare quel sistema
<Gexol> HoldenC: non c'è un modo per farlo durante la fase di installazione?
<HoldenC> Gexol, dovrebbe esserci, ma se l'hai gia' installato non serve rifare tutto
<Gexol> ora purtroppo non ho a disposizione il pc, però posso creare una macchina virtuale su questo
<HoldenC> Gexol, si tratta solo di lanciare grub-install con l'opzione --root-directory
<HoldenC> Gexol, e' spiegato nel man
<Gexol> dopo che lo installo devo configurare qualche cosa?
<HoldenC> no
<Gexol> grazie HoldenC
<HoldenC> di niente Gexol
<verona7> buonasera modificare l'accesso alla home grazie
<verona7> accesso alla home
<Gexol> chmod?
<verona7> grazie si ma non mi abilita
<Gexol> qual'è il tuo problema?
<verona7> NON VIENE RICONOSCIUTO IL COMANDO
<verona7> scusa
<Gexol> lo stai dando con sudo?
<verona7> chmod 0750 ecc
<verona7> si
<Gexol> allora prova sempre da sudo: chown nomeutente:user /home/nomeutente
<verona7> grazie provo
<Gexol> verona7: funziona?
<verona7> nulla gexol non riconosce assolutamente
<verona7> proprio lo ignora
<Gexol> fai cd /home e poi ls -al e dimmi chi è l'owner della cartella con il tuo nomeutente
<verona7> ok
<verona7> marilyn
<Gexol> e invece deve essere?
<verona7> marilyn, ma procedendo poi non mi abilita
<verona7> la modifica non va  abuon fine
<verona7> che hà il sistema è impazzito?
<Gexol> prova il comando chown però aggiungendo una s alla fine di user, cosi: chown nomeutente:users /home/nomeutente
<verona7> ok
<Gexol> verona7: io non sono un esperto di linux, lo uso da pochi giorni quindi non confidare troppo in me
<verona7> certo grazie infinite della tua disponibilità
<Gexol> figurati
<verona7> no sai cosa i nessun modo risponde, anomalissimo
<Gexol> verona7: non so come aiutarti, anche perchè in questo momento sono su win
<verona7> grazie tranquillo adesso mi ci impunto
<verona7> buon proseguimento di serata
<Gexol> grazie altrettanto
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-10
<kajino> buonasera, vorrei installare gtkpod 2.1.1 su maverick, ho installato intltool 4 ma ora mi da un errore in proposito di gtk 3.0, premesso che non ci capisco molto. ma è possibile installare gtk3 su ubu10.10?
<AntoVoc> Ho bisogno di aiuto
<fleurtherock> weltall, ciao
<fleurtherock> sei nel mondo dei sogni?
<AntoVoc> qualcuno è in linea
<Supergulp> Buongiorno, sono al primo tentativo di installazione , ma ho avuto subito un problema che provo ad allegare
<Supergulp> Andando a rileggere il messaggio di errore mi sono accorto che che si sviluppa su moltissime righe, posso fare un copia/incolla o è meglio un'altro modo?
<Supergulp> C'è qualcuno che può darmi una dritta?
<Shin3> boh
<Shin3> !qualcuno
<ubottu-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<gian_> Ciao, qualcuno ha percaso installato il kernel 3.2.5?
<K99Brain> gian_, gli aggiornamenti del kernel vengono proposti in automatico appena sono disponibili nei repo
<K99Brain> gian_, farlo a mano è sempre una gran rogna
<gian_> mi interessava il 3.2.5 perchè sembra aver risolto il problema del consumo energetico nei laptop
<gian_> comunque in ubuntu.com ci sono i pacchetti .deb da scaricare senza editare il kernel
<K99Brain> gian_, sei sicuro della versione? mi sembra un numero altino... siamo ancora al 3.0.0-15
<gian_> si, se vai su www.kernel.org trovi tutti i kernel, 3.2.5 è quello stabile mentre ce ne sono ancora di più alti ma ancora non stabili
<K99Brain> gian_, si si, ho appena visto
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gian_> K99BRAIN, vai a questo indirizzo http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline   troverai tutti i kernel di cui ti parlavo
<gian_> ragazzi, conviene aggiornare i kernel dai repo oppure da kernel.ubuntu.com? ho letto che ci sono diverse migliorie rispetto al 3.0.0.x
<glpiana> gian_, conviene aspettare aprile, che esce precise pangoli con 3.2
<glpiana> *pangolin
<gian_> il 3.2 è già presente dal 5 gennaio e come stabile sono arrivati al 3.2.5 se vuoi dai un occhio qui: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<glpiana> gian_, qui non c'è supporto per kernel e software da repository esterni e ppa
<glpiana> gian_, e che esista quel ppa lo si sa :)
<glpiana> gian_, se vuoi mettere quei kernel lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo
<gian_> ma non sono kernel proveniente da ubuntu.com?
<glpiana> gian_, ho detto che qui non c'è supporto su reposistory esterni o ppa, cioè tutti quelli non ufficiali
<enzotib> che poi, se non hai particolari problemi di hardware, che ti frega di avere un kernel piuttosto che un altro? non noterai la differenza
<glpiana> enzotib, penso lo voglia fare per il consumo della batteria di cui parlava prima
<enzotib> ah, vabbè
<gian_> ho installato il kernel 3.2.5 ma mi si è impiantato tutto e sono tornato al precedente. Se c'era qualcosa di "malevole" nella 3.2.5, tornando alla 3.0.0.15 si ripristina tutto come era prima?
<glpiana> O.o
<gian_> cosa mi dici?
<andre_> Buongiorno a tutti! Avrei un piccolo problema con Ubuntu 11.10. Non riesco a impostare il refresh per un monitor LCD di dubbia provenienza. L'installazione è stata fatta con un monitor CRT e successivamente sostituito con questo sconosciuto LCD. Gentilmente qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> gian_, prova semplicemente ad avviare col kernel precedente
<glpiana> andre_, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<andre_> 11.10..oneric
<andre_> kernel 3.0..
<glpiana> andre_, clicca in alto a sinistra la rotella e scegli monitor. dimmi cosa ti appare o prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | andre_
<ubottu-it> andre_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gian_> si, si, ho avviato il kernel precedente e cancellato il 3.2.5. e tutto è tornato come prima. Volevo solo accertarmi di non aver inserito qualcosa di malevole anche ritornando con il vecchio kernel
<glpiana> gian_, non ho capito che intendi con "qualcosa di malevole"
<gian_> virus, porte aperte e quant'altro
<glpiana> -.-
<gian_> lo so che non è windows però!!!
<glpiana> gian_, i virus su linux non devono preoccuparti
<glpiana> gian_, porte aperte, le controlli con iptables
<glpiana> !iptables | gian_
<ubottu-it> gian_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<andre_> In realtà l'installazione l'ho fatta sul pc di un amico e oggi pomeriggio vorrei cercare di risolvergli il problema. Ho già fatto ricerche sul web e da interfaccia grafica su questa versione nn c'è la casella refresh. Ho bisogno di una soluzione da terminale..
<glpiana> andre_, anzitutto vedi cosa può usare con il comando: xrandr
<glpiana> andre_, vedi anche che scheda video ha e che driver utilizza
<bia> salve, ho questo problema: aprendo visualizzatori di desktop remoti mi permette solo connessioni ssh e non vnc. cosa manca?
<andre_> già fatto.. driver installati nvidia xandr nn funge. Nel senso che se accendo il Pc con monitor CRT e con Pc acceso sostituisco gli schermi LCD funziona anche ottimizzando con xandr. Ma al riavvio schermata nera dopo Grub..
<Fabio1> Giorno a tutti
<Fabio1> glpiana, sai il comando per controllare se java e java script sono installati corettamente?alle volte entro in un sito che o gira malissimo o mi fa crashare firefox..
<glpiana> andre_, xrandr deve darti un output con informazioni sulle possibili risoluzioni e refresh
<sin_> ciao,posso installare edubuntu sotto kubuntu?
<glpiana> Fabio1, http://java.com/it/download/installed.jsp per java della sun. javascrit non c'entra nulla
<glpiana> sin_, puoi fare quel che vuoi, ma ti ritrovi con kde e gnome
<sin_> glpiana, cioè?
<glpiana> sin_, edubuntu usa come intarfaccia grafica gnome, che è diverso da kde, che è qualla usata da kubuntu
<sin_> glpiana,quindi andrebbero in conflitto.mi conviene installarlo su un altro pc?
<andre_> si ma riesco a dare il comando solo quando ho su il monitor CRT. E anche se poi li sostiutisco con Pc acceso ridando il comando mi da le stesse opzioni. Le imposto e poi al riavvio schermata nera.. In giro x il web avevo letto che Ub11.. in poi si rilegge la configurazione ad ogni riavvio e quindi nn ho possibilità fissarle. Sul wiki c'è una procedura piuttosto lunga che dice di creare un file xorg ecc. Speravo di trovare una soluzion
<andre_> e diversa..
<glpiana> sin_, non vanno in conflitto e non mi pare di aver scritto che vanno in conflitto. ho detto che ti ritrovi con due interfacce grafiche a disposizione
<glpiana> andre_, io non ho ben capito il problema. tu hai installato con un monitor crt
<glpiana> andre_, poi hai sostituito il monitor con un lcd. all'avvio col nuovo monitor dovrebbe cambiare impostazioni. se non lo fa, avendo tu nvidia, usa nvidia-settings per metterlo a posto, se hai messo i driver proprietari
<Fabio1> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> Fabio1, :)
<andre_> si esatto.. Poi successivamente il cognato del mio amico gli ha regalato sto maledetto monitor che ha bisogno (dice il cognato) che la frequenza di refresh sia impostata a 60Hz. Ma nn riesco a farlo..
<bia> salve, ho questo problema: aprendo visualizzatori di desktop remoti mi permette solo connessioni ssh e non vnc. cosa manca?
<andre_> anke usando gksu nvidia-setting e impostando il refresh nn funge
<glpiana> andre_, ma il comando xrandr deve per forza darti le caratteristiche del monitor
<andre_> si ma mi da quelle del CRT e nn quelle del LCD
<glpiana> andre_, si può vedere sto output?
<glpiana> bia, apri software center e cerca vnc, ci sono un fottio di programmi
<andre_> Ora no. Ma anche se te lo faccio vedere nn sarebbe quello del LCD. Cmq pare l'unica soluzione sia questa: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=485278.0;prev_next=next. Se oggi pomeriggio sei in chat ti farò avere l'output..
<glpiana> ok
<andre_> Grazie, ciao
<sin_> byebye
<spinner> salve a tutti! voglio creare un server per condividere archivi ( e magari musica )  fra i computer di casa e del lavoro e inoltre accedere al server anche da postazioni diverse. mi potete mostrare qualche guida e magari consigliarmi sui programmi da usare?
<Holden> !server
<ubottu-it> server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<glpiana> ola
<aiuto> buongiorno a tutti
<aiuto> ho messo lubuntu su un pc vecchio e va bene solo che ho problemi con i modem 56k qualcuna sa dirmi qualcosa al riguardo ?
<Holden> modem 56k... non credo nessuno li usi più...
<aiuto> si lo so
<aiuto> ma dovrei usarlo
<Holden> aiuto, hai provato a cercare su google?
<Holden> !modem
<ubottu-it> modem is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem
<Holden> hmm, il wiki ha una voce
<aiuto> si ho provato anche a farlo tramite una guida ora non ho i link dietro con me su questo pc la guida mi portava su un sito dove si trovano dei driver
<aiuto> i driver che trovo lì non vanno bene con la versione del kernel troppo recente
<Holden> aiuto, capisco, sono anni che non li uso, non saprei aiutarti
<aiuto> eh io neanche mai li ho usati pensa :)
<Holden> aiuto, anche se riuscissi a farlo andare la velocità sarebbe comunque molto bassa, ricordo che ci volevamo minuti per caricare pagine con immagini etc
<aiuto> si certo ma visto che è un pc che devo usare a lavoro per email e cose di poco conto non importava la velocità ma la funzionalità
<Holden> aiuto, hai letto il wiki?
<aiuto> ho salvato sulla chiavetta il link tra poco vado a lavoro e vedo di fare qualche prova con il wiki
<Holden> ok
<aiuto> magari se riesco torno qui per vedere se trovo aiuto per sistemare la cosa
<aiuto> grazie a dopo magari ciao
<Holden> puoi provare, non sento parlare di modem qui dal 2006
<aiuto> lol
<Holden> comunque se hai un modem hardware vedo dal wiki che dovrebbe essere semplice
<aiuto> provo tnk
<LolMan> qualcuno sa spiegarmi per quale arcano motivo, ubuntu mi parte solo dopo la seconda volta che accendo il pc?
<K99Brain> e la prima che fa?
<LolMan> nulla, avvio ubuntu dal grub, e schermata nera
<LolMan> attendo anche mezz'ora, ma niente
<LolMan> alla seconda volta, dieci minuti e parte
<LolMan> non capisco
<K99Brain> 10 minuti è troppo comunque
<LolMan> scusa dieci minuti per dire
<LolMan> passerà massimo 1minuto e mezzo
<Framarchino> Ciao a tutti!
<Framarchino> Ho un certificato vpn da installare e non so come fare...
<Framarchino> il file ha estensione *.p12
<K99Brain> Framarchino, prima di tutto installa il pacchetto network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<K99Brain> oppure network-manager-openvpn-kde se hai kde
<K99Brain> Framarchino, poi configuri la vpn dal network manager
<Framarchino> ho ubuntu 11.04
<K99Brain> comunque i certificati dovrebbero avere estensione .crt
<K99Brain> .p12 non so cosa sia
<Framarchino> mi dice che il tipo di file è "Bundle certificato PKCS#12 (application/x-pkcs12)"
<K99Brain> sarà una specie di pacchetto da cui estrarre i certificari
<Framarchino> sul gestore di pacchetti inserendo pkcs12 mi consiglia libdnss3-tools
<Framarchino> lidnss3-tools
<K99Brain> Framarchino, dai una occhiata: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL#Using_PKCS.2312_Certificates_in_Client_Applications
<Framarchino> .... libnss3-tools
<K99Brain> Framarchino, e qui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/EduPaSS
<K99Brain> a quanto pare esiste un comando per convertire il certificato
<Framarchino> è il primo link che mi hai dato...
<Framarchino> l'avevo fatto un'altra volta... bisogna andare in preferenze avanzate ed importare il certificato inserendo la password corretta
<Framarchino> grazie!
<LolMan> K99Brain, potresti dare un'occhiata a sto log? http://paste.ubuntu.com/836480/
<Serpico> ola
<Serpico> A.A.A. Cercasi utilizzatore samba per ubuntu->ubuntu
<glpiana> Serpico, esponi il tuo problema come è d'uopo su questo canale per cortesia
<Serpico> glpiana: d'uopo?
<Serpico> cmq..
<Serpico> Volevo sapere come fare a utilizzare samba per condivisioni ubuntu->ubuntu
<glpiana> Serpico, per forza samba devi usare? ci sono metodi molto migliori per condividere tra sistemi linux
<Serpico> glpiana: lo preferivo così utilizzavo un unico protocollo...cmq dimmi che mi consigli?
<sin__> ariciao,ho tolto per sbaglio la barra degli strumenti su okular e non riesco a rimetterla :(
<glpiana> Serpico, ssh
<glpiana> sin__, che cosa vuoi condividere?
<glpiana> sin__, prova a premere f9
<Serpico> glpiana: utilizzando 3(tra poco 4) pc passando da un router?
<glpiana> eh?
<Serpico> glpiana: ammetto di aver pensato ftp come alternativa
<Serpico> glpiana: ssh non è solo tra 2 pc?
<sin__> glpiana ,nn voglio condividere nulla sto solo leggendo un doc in pdf con ocular e ho tolto la barra degllli strumenti
<glpiana> Serpico, se spieghi cosa devi fare magari si riesce a evitare di tirare a indovinare
<glpiana> sin__, sì, ho sbagliato nick prima
<glpiana> sin__, f9 cosa fa?
<sin__> glpiana nulla
<Serpico> glpiana: ti spiego la mia situazione ho attualmente 3 pc connessi ad un router che condividono file. A questo router (wnda3700) si possono connettere dispositivi usb. il pc 1 a volte manda file a pc 2 e 3 file contemporaneamente via rete(forse non sono stato chiaro...ammetto che sono incasinato)
<glpiana> cioè pc 1 fa da server e 2 e 3 fanno da client?
<Serpico> glpiana: in realtà non c'è server perchè anche il pc 2 e 3 dovrebbero comunicare tra loro tranquillamente
<glpiana> sin__, ctrl+m che fa?
<sin__> glpiana  sei un mito!!!!!tks :)
<glpiana> Serpico, vabbè ma è lo stesso, quando comunichi tra pc sarai su un pc per volta. apri nautilus, fai connetti al server e scegli ssh. deve esserci openssh-server installato sul pc cui ti connetti
<glpiana> sin__, no, so usare google ;)
<sin__> glpiana  grrrr
<glpiana> Serpico, una volta aperta la prima volta la connessione, ti crei un segnalibro e sei a posto
<glpiana> Serpico, prova, se non ti piace ti configuri samba
<Serpico> glpiana: mumble...penso che sia fattibile...vado sulla wiki?
<glpiana> Serpico, sulla wiki a fare che?
<Serpico> glpiana: wiki di ubuntu...per la procedura..
<glpiana> Serpico, per cosa? per samba?
<glpiana> Serpico, usare samba per condivisione tra sistemi linux è come pigliare l'auto per andare in giardino dietro casa, imho
<massimo18> :)
<Serpico> glpiana: lol
<Serpico> glpiana: cmq pensandoci penso che metto su ftp che il cellulare mi vede o samba o ftp :D
<glpiana> Serpico, come credi
<Serpico> glpiana: d'uopo l'ho visto ;)
<BetaBrain_> giorno a tutti :D good morning all guys
<Serpico> ola BetaBrain_
<azmodeus> salve....
<Serpico> Ragazzi per l'ennesima volta non mi va l'audio sta volta sembrerebbe colpa di alsa: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/836603/
<glpiana> Serpico, se digiti alsamixer si apre?
<Serpico> glpiana: si
<glpiana> Serpico, dai: ps aux | grep pulse          e pastebinna
<Serpico> glpiana: e come al solito è tutto al massimo...:( (tranne il canale centrale che provoca un disturbo ma questa è altra storia)
<Serpico> glpiana: http://paste.kde.org/263078
<glpiana> Serpico, e digita anche ls -la /home/
<Serpico> glpiana: home??
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> Serpico, voglio vedere owner e permessi
<Serpico> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/836612/
<Serpico> (torno su ubu ;) )
<glpiana> Serpico, ma non senti nessun suono o non va solo aplay?
<Serpico> glpiana: nada de nada
<glpiana> Serpico, in seguito a cosa?
<Serpico> glpiana: francamente me ne sono accorto ora stavo aprendo un file che ha dell'audio e non ho sentito nulla
<Serpico> glpiana: la sparo così: reboot?
<glpiana> Serpico, sì intanto riavvia, poi vediamo
<Serpico> glpiana: mai dire mai..:D
<Serpico> ora vengo
<root1> sera
<stambof> ciao!
<stambof> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti! come mai i torrent su windows mi funzionano e su ubuntu no? uso lo stesso computer!
<borriss> ciao a tutti! uso ubuntu 11.04 e voglio creare un server per uso personale, non voglio fare una altra installazione p.e. ubuntu server, mi potete dare qualche consiglio? in google trovo solo soluzioni dal terminale ma non sono tanto pratico
<OverMe_> borriss, un server per cosa?
<borriss> per poter scaricare file (documenti e magari musica) dal computer di casa mentre sono fuori
<borriss> 'e possibile fare un server simile dal ambiente frafico?
<borriss> grafico
<attempt> si borriss, ma sul come non ti so dire. vediti samba
<attempt> ci sono sicuramente programmi con grafica che ne gestiscono le impostazioni.
<borriss> ho visto samba, mi serve sapere  se esiste una guida su come fare tutto da ambiente grafico, qualli pachetti installare etc....
<attempt> umh
<attempt> borriss ho trovato solo gsambad come gui ma guide te le devi cercare
<borriss> grazie attempt
<penna_> Buonasera a tutti! Stamattina ho chiesto informazioni per problemi ad impostare il refresh con Ubuntu 11.10. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<AlexTux> Buonasera, volevo chiedere come togliere dei dispositivi nell'elenco del Software Center (parlo dell'opzione Sincronizza tra computer), ho cercato in rete ma non ho trovato nulla a riguardo se non andare su login.ubuntu.com e cancellare da lì i vari dispositivi, ma quando riapro Ubuntu Software Center li ritrovo puntalmente al loro posto. Cosa devo fare per toglierli?
<motore> rieccomi qua.... ho tentato di fare un backup con sbackup, ma dopo che era già partito ad un certo punto è finito lo spazio sul disco e ora (dopo aver chiuso) non riaprte più sbackup. mi dice:
<motore> "Fallita l'esecuzione di /usr/sbin/simple-backup-config come utente root. Impossibile copiare il file Xauthorization dell'utente."
<motore> hce fare?
<iiimpedito> non riesco a aaaaaaprire il ssssistema noooon riconosccce la mmmia password
<pabloice> salve ho bisogno di ripristinare i driver ata del mio hard disk qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<pabloice> ??
<pabloice> @seripo
<ubottu-it> pabloice: Error: "seripo" is not a valid command.
<pabloice> @serpico
<ubottu-it> pabloice: Error: "serpico" is not a valid command.
<pabloice> serpico, ci sei??
<pabloice> c'e qualcuno??
<LolMan> sia con midori che con epiphany appena apro fb si chiudono da soli, perchè?
<pabloice> rpova chorium
<LolMan> quello lo uso per le cose importanti, mi serve un'altro browser per le minchiate xD
<pabloice> prova
<elmutzine> ciao! ho aggiornato il pc all'attuale versione di ubuntu, riavviato il pc non parte ne con kernel  3.0.0.14 ne con kernel 3.0.0.15. Devo necessariamente usare la versione 2.6.38-13-generic. Sapete come risolvere? Grazie
<imfede> buona sera, avrei bisogno di un po' di aiuto
<imfede> per ragioni di economia di risorse devo far funzionare un pc senza gui. e fin quà tutto ok. non riesco però a connetterlo a internet. se però do startx e ci provo dalla gui non ci sono problemi. chi mi può dare qualche spiegazione?
<attempt> imfede wireless'
<attempt> ?
<imfede> si. attraverso questa: http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=136500
<attempt> http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Configurazione_di_una_connessione_wireless
<imfede> già provato
<attempt> se i parametri impostati in wpasupplicant e interfaces sono giusti deve andare. il resto compresi i driver lo hai gia' visto che con gui funziona.
<hellbago> come si fa ad integrare phonon con le librerie qt4?
<attempt> e inoltre impostando sui file non ti chiede la password in quanto si collega in fase di boot. ma...
<attempt> imfede il ma riguarda il fatto che e' un dispositivo usb.
<attempt> e forse il problema risiede li.
<imfede> non è un dispositivo usb. poi non ho una connessione crittata e non ho idea di cosa siano i parametri wpasupplicant e interfaces
<attempt> imfede mi hai detto che relativamente alla guida che ti ho postato sopra avevi gia' fatto.
<attempt> ho capito male?
<imfede> attempt: si ma ho saltato la parte relativa alle reti wireless protette
<imfede> dato che non ho una rete protetta
<attempt> e' protetta la tua rete' se si con wpa o wep? devi creare un file che permetta il collegamento e che dia la pass giusta o non ti connetterai mai. la guida e' chiara. ok non protetta ma ssid lo avra'...
<attempt> imfede hai ip fisso?
<imfede> sia locale che esterno sono dinamici
<lonejack> mi potete dare una mano con ndiswrapper
<lonejack> ?
<imfede> attempt: se l'ssid ha spazi che virgolette dovrei mettere?
<attempt> devi editare a mano il file /etc/network/interfaces   imfede.
<imfede> attempt: (è quello che sto provando a fare)
<attempt> controlla se la scheda e' wlan0 o wlan1
<lonejack> ho seguito con attenzione la guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ma alla fine ci sono problemi
<attempt> sudo iwconfig  imfede vedi se e' la 0 o la 1
<imfede> attempt: wlan0
<attempt> ssid tu mettilo uguale e senza virgolette
<imfede> mi servirebbe una mano per impostare una connessione wifi non protetta senza usare la gui. chi mi può aiutare?
<peppino> sono conneso
<peppino> ho installato ubunto 11.04 ma nn riesco a farlo funzionare correttamente mi potreste dare una mano ( sono una schiappa)
<imfede> avrei un problema per impostare una connessione wifi con una specie di pcmcia senza gui... chi mi potrebbe aiutare?
<buntu> salve
<buntu> domanda veloce
<buntu> il pulsante sblocca non fa +
<buntu> grazie
<buntu> boh ora funziona
<buntu> grazie lo stesso
<Zaganator> ciao a tutti sto installando i driver sul mio nuovo pc e mi son accorto che mono (il silverlight opensource) non funzia per la versione 64 bit... utilizzo chrome e non so che dire, forse devo passare alla vesione a 32 bit per essere sicuro della presenza e funzionalità di "monolight"?
<Zaganator> mi ripropongo magari nessuno è riuscito a leggere! ciao a tutti sto installando i driver sul mio nuovo pc e mi son accorto che mono (il silverlight opensource) non funzia per la versione 64 bit... utilizzo chrome e non so che dire, forse devo passare alla vesione a 32 bit per essere sicuro della presenza e funzionalità di "monolight"?
<Zaganator> nessuno?
<Zaganator> nessuno?
<Zaganator> quit
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, chi usa opera?
<Drizamanuber> non riesco più ad entrare in questa chat con opera, quali sono i settaggi per poterlo fare^
<alphacentauro> salve, perdonate la domanda forse ovvia, ma sono un "outsider" di ubuntu :D ho bisogno di accedere ad alcuni pacchetti per ubuntu 9.10, dove li trovo?
<alphacentauro> sto mettendo mani ad un driver che ultimamente fa un pò come gli pare, mentre so per certo che almeno fino ad ubuntu 9.10 funzionava. Vorrei quindi testare alcune cose ma ho bisogno di alcuni determinati programmi
<alphacentauro> uno a scelta tra minicom picocom e gtkterm
<alphacentauro> al momento ho avviato una *iso live di ubuntu 9.10 su una macchina virtuale, ma appunto apt-get nn funziona più (presumo i repository siano troppo vecchi e nn più supportati ormai)
<alphacentauro> qualche consiglio su come agire?
<cabrio> prova
<Aiutooooo> salve
<Aiutooooo> Ragazzi io non ce la faccio più...
<Aiutooooo> C'è qualcuno?
<Aiutooooo> Qualcuno che può aiutarmi almeno...
<cabrio> prova ad esporre
<Aiutooooo> Dopo che ho installato Compiz Fusion (con blocco totale delle funzionalità) (praticamente non funzionava più il PC) ho provato a tornare alla versione precedente ed ora mi sono scomparse tutte le barre (comprese anche quelle per chiudere le pagine e non riesco a spostarle) e non riesco nemmeno più ad accedere al terminale
<Aiutooooo> in poche parole come posso fare per ripristinare tutto come prima? ho bisogno che almeno ubuntu sia funzionante (dato che mi è saltato l'HD con winsozz e devo trasferire i files)
<alphacentauro> se usi kde puoi digitare alt+f2 , ti appare in alto una casellina di testo che funge da mini-lanciatore di comandi, digita lì dentro kwin --replace e dovrebbe risolversi tutto
<alphacentauro> su gnome alt+f2 dovrebbe fare la stessa cosa
<Aiutooooo> Non funziona...
<alphacentauro> ma al posto di kwin digita twm (qual è il gestore delle finestre in gnome?)
<alphacentauro> prova alt+f1
<Aiutooooo> niente...
<alphacentauro> ctrl+alt+f1
<alphacentauro> ti riporta alla console
<alphacentauro> se sai muoverti da lì
<alphacentauro> (oodio l'abbiamo perso :DD)
<Aiutooooo> guarda ti dirò... sono un niubbo
<Aiutooooo> :D
<Aiutooooo> ma parli con me?
<alphacentauro> si
<Aiutooooo> ok :D
<alphacentauro> fai attenzione, alt+ctrl+f7 per tornare alla schermata grafica
<alphacentauro> alt+ctrl+f1 per andare sulla console testuale
<Aiutooooo> ok perfetto
<Aiutooooo> e fin qui ci sono xD
<alphacentauro> nn so che modifiche tu abbia fatto
<alphacentauro> ma se sei in grado di usare un minimo la riga di comando
<alphacentauro> fai come ti ho detto, vai alla console
<alphacentauro> loggati
<alphacentauro> e sistema tutto da lì
<alphacentauro> se hai bosgno di otrnare allo schermo
<alphacentauro> grafico
<alphacentauro> fai alt
<Serpico> ragazzi ho la webcam(regalata) che non va anche se è tra quelle supportate
<alphacentauro> alt+ctrl+f7
<Serpico> come posso farla partire?
<alphacentauro> buona fortuna
<Aiutooooo> si ho capito...
<Aiutooooo> ma io non ho fatto niente all'epoca
<Aiutooooo> avevo trovato un metodo che lo installava automaticamente
<alphacentauro> fai così
<Aiutooooo> solo chhe dopo che ho visto chje non unzionava più ho cercato di rimetterlo a posto dal terminale e ho fatto un casino...
<alphacentauro> visto che nn riesci ad avviare i programmi
<alphacentauro> vai da console come ti ho detto prima
<alphacentauro> e digita il programma che vuoi avviare preceduto da DISPLAY=:0
<alphacentauro> per esempio, se vuoi avviare firefox
<alphacentauro> digita
<alphacentauro> DISPLAY=:0 firefx
<alphacentauro> DISPLAY=:0 firefox
<Aiutooooo> per avviare il terminale invece?
<Aiutooooo> a me serve il terminale per ripristinare tutto
<alphacentauro> DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal
<alphacentauro> se non ricordo male
<Aiutooooo> provo :D ti ringrazio
<alphacentauro> il terminale cmq ce l'hai già quando fai control+alt+f1
<Aiutooooo> si lo so
<alphacentauro> e nn ti servirebbe
<Aiutooooo> ma devo copiare delle cose che non so
<alphacentauro> a niente qui
<Aiutooooo> XD
<alphacentauro> perchè i manca il gestore delle finestre se ho capito bene
<Aiutooooo> beh
<alphacentauro> puoi provare a dare apt-get install openbox
<alphacentauro> e poi puoi digitare così
<alphacentauro> openbox --replace
<Aiutooooo> riesco ad aprire le pagine e le cartelle
<Aiutooooo> provo :D
<luckj> ciao appena installato 11.10 ma non riesco a fare girare gnome
<Azmodeus> salve a tutti... c'è qualcuno in linea???
<luckj> gnome gira con esa 6340?
<luckj> *vesa
<Azmodeus> hmmm... no idea... hai provato a googlare??? XD
<luckj> ho provato anche sul forum ma non trovo niente di preciso
<luckj> sto cambiando il pc e su quello vecchi era tutto ok mentre su questo non riesco
<luckj> ma il fatto che come scheda video dice vesa 6340 non è buono vero?
<alphacentauro> ripropongo la domanda: ho bisogno di accedere ad alcuni pacchetti per ubuntu 9.10, dove posso trovarli?per lo meno i build-essential
<alphacentauro> su getdeb.net non ho trovato nulla
<Aiutooooo> mi dice
<Aiutooooo> "impossibile accedere al menù ecc.ecc. DISPLAY"
<Aiutooooo> ho dovuto installare openbox
<alphacentauro> hai digitato openbox --replace?
<Aiutooooo> si
<alphacentauro> precedeuto da DISPLAY=:0
<alphacentauro> ?
<Aiutooooo> mi dice quella cosa lì
<Aiutooooo> ah nu
<Aiutooooo> xD
<alphacentauro> siga time
<mnemonik> c'è un modo su ubuntu 11.10 per mettere l'ombra chiara al testo delle icone... a me sono nere e su sfondi neri non si leggono... oppure far diventare il testo bianco e mettere l'ombra nera
<step> buonanotte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-11
<MystKid> salve
<MystKid> qualcuno mi sa dire come si fa la "~" con tastiera italiana
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<Kalce> io uso ubuntu 10.04 . Come faccio a escludere le musichette d' avvio?
<jester-> nelle impstazioni audio
<Kalce> jester- , grazie
<reddos> ciao a tutti chi sa come si fa x salvare e rivedere i video da youtube  io ho ubuntu 11.10 32 bit
<reddos> grazie
<peace> reddos: firefox => addons => download helper
<peace> reddos: da terminale youtube-dl www.youtube.noobchescarica.com
<reddos> ok
<jester-> c'è un cazzillo per firefox ma non ricordo il nome
<jester-> chiedi in chat a peace
<peace> jester-: deh... son qua
<jester-> peace: dighelo cos sa el ze
<peace> [11:17] <peace> reddos: firefox => addons => download helper
<jester-> si sarà addormito
<peace> jester-: sta attento all influenza che una cosi non l ho mai passata 40 di febbre 4 giorni kaput
<jester-> peace: me son vacinà
<Alex99> ciao, ho un vecchio pc, che ver di ubuntu posos installare? grazie
<massimo18> Alex99, quanto vecchio?
<massimo18> e magari se ci dai altre info tipo ram processore ecc....
<Serpico> ciao
<Alex99> eh..parecchio. un PI con 372 mb di ram. un amd
<Alex99> in questo momento sto scaricando lubuntu....partendo dal presupposto che "mastico" poco inglese...da quel che ho capito ilmio pc è ancora + vecchio
<massimo18> Alex99, uhm allora non aspettarti molto
<Alex99> amd duron 1000, 256 mb di ram.
<Alex99> si infatti non voglio prestazioni elevate. lo volevo solamente
<Alex99> recuperare per un po' per internet e basta
<Alex99> niente di che......che poi ho questo da cui sto scrivendo...mi serve da "muletto"
<Alex99> tempo fa ho provato la ubuntu 8.04 ma non si connette ad internet e quindi....non la uso
<peppe84> se hai tempo da perderci... una debian terra terra con fluxbox, più programmini molto leggeri del tipo "dillo"  come browser ecc
<francolo> ciao raga, mi sto a perdere in un bicchier d'acqua ;)  ho appena installato ubuntu 11.10, ma come faccio a vedere tutti i files dell'hd? tipo esplora risorse di win?   GRAZIE
<giogio> ..
<Alex99> ma lubuntu non gira?
<peppe84> francolo, pigia sulla cosa a forma di casa sulla sinistra
<peppe84> Alex99, prova. secondo è troppo.
<peppe84> secondo me
<Alex99> ci provo. al limite aspetto babbo natale che forse mi porta un pc...nuovo...
<francolo> peppe84: si ovvio che ho usato quello, ma appunto non mi da tutti i files, non trovo quelli degli altri hd
<Alex99> è un discorso affettivo....volevo recuperarlo.....
<Alex99> altra domanda se posos: ho un netbook samsung con la versione buntu 10.04 presa dal sito ubuntu.it ma non si connette alla rete wireless
<step> a chi posso fare una domanda su un problema assillante?'
<Giadec> salve c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<step> qual è il tuo problema??
<Giadec> ho installato ubuntu ma non mi compare il menù con cui lanciare e vedere tutte le applicazioni
<step> di quale menù parli?? che versione di ubuntu hai installato??
<Giadec> pardon Ubuntu 11.10
<step> ok quindi stiamo parlando di unity
<Giadec> il menù attraverso cui accedere ai programmi installati
<step> il pannello del menu sopra ce l'hai a vista?
<Giadec> vedo solo a sinistra il luncer
<step> ok
<step> hai una scheda video dedicata sul computer?
<step> magari è un problema di compatibilità con unity
<Giadec> è un portatile
<Giadec> scheda radeon
<Giadec> avevo installato precedentemente lo stesso programma in tandem con windows e andava bene, poi sono passato ad ubntu integral (ho eliminato la partizione e ho reinstallato) e il menù non lo vedo più
<step> _________________C'E' QUALCUNO!!!!!!????????________________
<step>  
<step>  
<step>  
<FloodBotIt1> step: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<step> pronto???
<step> sono a tavola mi assento un attimo
<Serpico> Ragazzi ho una webcam che non vuol partire pur essendo nella lista delle webcam compatibili linux
<andrea1> p
<Holden> Serpico, che webcam e cosa dice lsusb?
<Serpico> Holden: compare tra i dispositivi usb Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ac8:3420 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Venus USB2.0 Camera
<Holden> Serpico, lsmod | grep uvc
<Serpico> Holden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/837718
<Holden> Serpico, prova con  luvcview , dovrebbe andare
<Serpico> Holden: così va...ma con i cheese e webkam no.. :(
<peace> Serpico: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/05/08/kdenlive-webcams-logitech-c310-capture-doesnt-work/
<Serpico> eccolo XD
<Holden> Serpico, hmm, con cheese dovrebbe andare o dare un errore in terminale
<Holden> Serpico, se va con luvcview allora hardware+kernel sono a posto cmq
<SkirataInBlues> salve a tutti
<Serpico> Holden: infatti :( ieri ho controllato il kernel ho anche reinserito i pezzi di kernel
<Holden> Serpico, dal punto di vista kernel è ok, deve essere un problema dell'applicazione in userspace
<Serpico> Holden: il bello che l'audio compare tra le applicazioni ma il video no...mah cose strane :D
<peace> Serpico: fai con ffmpeg
<peace> sara' la solita applicazione della minchia
<peace> Serpico: kamoso vlc ? non fungono?
<peace> Serpico: fai direttamente con vlc che tanto kamoso è basato su vlc
<peace> e mi pare neanche piu mantenuto
<Holden> peace, le uvc o logitech con ffmpeg funzionano fino ad una certa risoluzione, perchè ffmpeg sceglie il pixelformat UYUV, tempo fa stavo lavorando ad una patch per fargli supportare anche MJPEG
<peace> Holden: xd
<Holden> che io sappia solo luvcview supporta anche MJPEG
<peace> Holden: non so con quella logitech non ho avuto mai problemi
<peace> era consigliata da goolge talk per lavorare sotto linux
<peace> e devo dire che fa bei filmati
<Holden> peace, di funzionare funziona, ma ad alte risoluzione/frame rate o satura il bus usb o si ferma ad una certa velocità
<Holden> a parte questo sono ottime
<Serpico> a prop...avete mai provato a far partire webex della cisco?dice che funziona su linux ma non ho trovato traccia di installer
<Serpico> peace: i try kamoso...:D
<Serpico> peace: con vlc funziona tra l'altro
<peace> Serpico: e allora basta che fai tasto destro su vlc e su interfaccia mostra comandi avanzati e puoi fare scatti
<peace> oppure filmati
<Serpico> peace: ma li salva?
<peace> ovvio
<Serpico> where?
<Serpico> immagini?
<peace> Serpico: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/11/plasma-desktopEl9736.png
<Serpico> peace: già fatto quello :D
<Serpico> peace: intendevo una volta girato il video dove lo salvasse
<Serpico> :D
<peace> Serpico: in home pictures oppure guarda qui /home/peace/.local/share/vlc/
<peace> vabbe
<Serpico> si capito XD
<Serpico> nada mah..
<peace> vlcsnap- si chiamano cosi gli screnshot
<Serpico> peace:  :input-slave=alsa:// :v4l2-standard=0 :screen-caching=300 tra le opzioni mi da questo ma la sorgente di aquisizione audio è un microfono collegato sul pannello dell'audigy platinum
<peace> Serpico: sudo updatedb ; locate vlcsnap
<Serpico> peace: quelle in immagini me le mette quindi presumo anche i video
<peace> Serpico: a me le mette in Video
<peace> Serpico: vlc-record si chiamano
<Serpico> ok cerco
<peace> Serpico: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/11/plasma-desktopch9736.png
<peace> Serpico: sudo updatedb ; locate vlc.record
 * Serpico è un demente è ovvio che stiano in video...-.-
<peace> Serpico: sudo updatedb ; locate vlc-record
<Serpico> peace: trovati
<Serpico> erano in video
<Serpico> peace: però cacchio vlc sei bello ma ca**o dimmi che l'hai registrato
<Serpico> peace: il flusso di registrazione da dove lo prendo?
<peace> eh?
<Serpico> peace: registrazione audio :D
<peace> che balotte oh
<Serpico> peace: mi da un improbabile alsa( :input-slave=alsa:// : )
<Serpico> peace: e lo so..questo è solo l'inizio sto cercando di far funzionare il cisco webex
<peace> cat /proc/asound/pcm
<svernagovich> ragazzi qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche consiglio su come installare mathematica 8 su ubuntu?????
<Serpico> peace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/837758
<peace> Serpico: devo uscire un attimo che ho combianto qualche caostto
<Serpico> peace: tranquillissimo :D
<kima73> su un disco di un tera 200 giga riservati ad ubuntu sono troppi?
<Serpico> kima73: dipende da quello che fai
<Serpico> kima73: io lo uso anche per scaricare roba e 500 son pochi
<kima73> Serpico: su ubuntu prevalentemente uso blender può capitare anche di scaricare
<Serpico> allora son pochi
<kima73> Serpico: e quanti ne devo riservare?
<Serpico> kima73: io ne metterei 400 e pace :D
<Serpico> visto cehe non lo usi assai
<Serpico> io devo scappare torno tra poco
<kima73> Serpico: e se faccio una partizione stesa da 200? estesa significa estendibile vero?
<kima73> cioè inizia con 200 e poi arriva dove arriva?
<peace> Serpico: eh entro la fine del millenio
<kima73> se faccio una partizione estesa vuol dire che essa si ingrandirà man mano che aumentano i dati?
<kima73> posso installare il root sull'estesa e non su ext4?
<m1t0> kima73: no
<peace> kima73: di partizone primarie al massimo ce ne sono 4
<peace> kima73: una volta che uno ha fatto 4 partizioni primarie ma vuole aggiungere altre partizioni ne fa una estesa
<peace> la quale puo avere altre partzioni primarie all interno
<kima73> peace: mi aiuti a fare queste partizioni?
<peace> kima73: ho la febbre non ho voglia
<peace> kima73: cmq fai subito una partizione estesa
<peace> sicuramente avrai windows
<peace> poi avrai la solita partizione di ripristino
<kima73> peace: ho un disco intero senza partizione di ripristino da 1 tera con windowa
<kima73> windows
<peace> eh direi che un disco di ripristiono di windows te lo devi fare alla velocita della luce
<peace> poi fai il resto
<kima73> ho un disco esterno di ripristino me l'hanno dato con il pc
<kima73> cioè un cd
<peace> bene allora devi semplicemente fare il ridimensionamento dell hd
<peace> per linux bastano 15\20 giga per la root
<peace> ma gia 15 secondo me sono abbastanza
<peace> per un uso normale
<kima73> peace: si può fare una partizione che si estende man mano che aumentano i dati?
<peace> no
<peace> kima73: scusa ma fai una partizione per intercomunicazione
<kimal73> cioè?
<peace> ti fai una partizione dati in ntfs
<peace> e li ci butti tuta la porcheria  che la scarichi da windows o da linux
<kimal73> peace: cosa vuoi dire?
<kimal73> ah
<kimal73> è vero
<kimal73> posso sempre usare la partizione di win per infilare i dati
<peace> non te lo consiglio
<peace> fai una partizione solo dati
<peace> che se si sminchia almeno hai il sistema operativo per i cazzi suoi
<kimal73> ma ntfs?
<peace> ntfs viene letto da linux
<peace> e da windows
<peace> ext4 invece viene letto solo da linux
<kimal73> peace: di quanto la faccio la ntfs^
<kimal73> ?
<peace> considera che il sistema opertivo linux puo andare al massimo  a 20 giga a farla larghissima senza la home è chiaro
<m1t0> kima73: da quanto vuoi! se hai 500 gb di dati falla da 250 gb cosi gli altri 250 li butti via! ;)
<m1t0> kima73: questo per dirti che devi seguire le tue necessita'
<peace> kimal73: quanto occupa widnows?
<kimal73> 918 - 876
<kimal73> 42 mega
<peace> si come no
<kimal73> 42 giga
<peace> e allora ridimensiona la partizione windows a 100 giga
<peace> poi fai 20 giga per la /
<kimal73> il resto tutto dati?
<peace> poi fai /home 50 giga
<peace> poi fai la swap pari alla ram che hai
<kimal73> peace: 8 giga
<kimal73> la home e la root sono logiche?
<peace> e fai sti 8 giga di swap
<peace> aspetta
<peace> che a quello ci arrivaimo dopo
<kimal73> peace: non ho installato molti sw su windows, quelli vengono installati nella partizione da 100 giga giusto?
<peace> poi fai 20 giga per la / filesystem ext4              50 giga per la /home   filesystem   ext4              8 giga per la swap   non ti chiede filesystem
<peace> il restante fai ntfs
<peace> 50 giga di software non credo che riuscirai a farlo cmq... in caso tu riesca ... beh c'è sempre la partizione ntfs che hai creato come dati che puoi usare per installare i programmi
<kimal73> peace: ok
<kimal73> peace: sto andando nella live
<peace> kimal73: eh mi hai detto che windows occupa 40 giga piu o meno hai 60 giga per arrivare a 100 finito quello installi usando la partizione dati ntfs
<peace> kimal73: magari puoi farti un altra partizione
<peace> kimal73: giusto per installare qualche altra distro linux
<m1t0> ma dai con 8 gb di ram non farei neanche la swap..
<kimal73> peace: infatti di che tipo quest'altra partizione?
<Holden> kimal73, secondo me non fare partizioen di swap, lo aggiungi come file se ne hai bisogno
<peace> Holden: eh ma come fai con hibernate?
<Holden> peace, ah si, se deve ibernare allora hai ragione, è necessario
<peace> poi con un disco da tera 8 giga neanche si vedono
<motz> salve
<Holden> si infatti...
<motz> è possibile un breve off topic?
<Holden> !chat | motz
<ubottu-it> motz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<motz> ok
<peace> kimal73:   fai 20 giga punto di mount / filesystem ext4      20 giga punto di mount /media/othersystemlinux  ext4        50 giga punto di mount /home   filesystem   ext4              8 giga per la swap   non ti chiede filesystem
<kimal73> peace: posso evitare di separare windows dai dati? che dici?
<peace> mah puoi anche evitare kimal73 ma se poi linux si inventa di imballarti la partizione ntfs ti imballa pure tutto windows
<peace> patizioni separate per me sono cose piu sicure
<peace> poi vedi te io non ho cazzi di piallare e aggiustare
<kimal73> peace: uso molto il desktop su windows, scusa se sono nubbio, ma così facendo non dovrei spostarmi sempre sull'eventuale partizione dati per scrivere i dati? il desktop non rimane su C?
<peace> kimal73: eh ?
<peace> non ho capito
<peace> basta impoaster windows per salvare nella partizione dati
<peace> caz ti frega
<peace> kimal73: su linux fai un attimo http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/11/plasma-desktopM12248.png
<peace> su windows si fara piu o meno nella stessa maniera
<kimal73> peace: per dirtene una su windows sul desktop poggio le cartelle di lavoro e dentro crescono i dati. Si possono fare dei collegamenti alla partizione dati sul desktp?
<peace> kimal73: tu imposti il cazzillo per scaricare o il cazzillo dove salvi sulla partzione dati e ti fai un collegamento che problemi ci sono ?
<peace> kimal73: poi dipende sempre da come uno usa il computer
<peace> io ho una macchina linux e basta e una macchina windows
<kimal73> peace: cavolo! e perchè non faccio pure io così?
<kimal73> peace: ho due macchine perchè fare partizioni?
<peace> ...
<kimal73> peace: mi hai convinto. su questa nuova non installo ubuntu. lascio stare win. E rimango con ubuntu sulla vecchia
<kimal73> peace: sulla vecchia ho ubuntu-xfce, ubuntu-kde, e windows...credo che possa andare bene
<kima73> peace: lasciando solo windows dici che comunque devo fare un'altra partizione dati?
<peace> kima73: io la farei
<peace> su macchina windows avevo ... un sistema windows che conteneva solo windows da negozio...
<peace> installavo i programmi in un altra partizione ....
<peace> e avevo una partizione dati
<peace> perche se mi si sminchiava windows ... formattavo solo una piccola parte di hardisk
<peace> inoltre il backup di windows era piccolo
<peace> e non dovevo reinstallare tutti i pgrammi a mano
<peace> perche una volta finito di sistemare tutto windows come volevo io... bastava fare un backup della partizione di windows che era alquanto contenuta vista l assenza dei programmi  , installati su altra partizione
<kima73> peace: il fatto è che bisogna saperci smanettare su queste cose
<kima73> peace: quando avrò problemi formatterò tutto e goodnight!
<Serpico> peace: eccomi
<kima73> Serpico: abbiamo risolto
<Serpico> perfect :)
<peace> Serpico: beh... fine della fiera ho fatto ora a scrivere http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/02/11/vlc-webcam-recording-destkop-screencast/
<Serpico> peace: peace http://paste.ubuntu.com/837758
<Serpico> lol
<peace> Serpico: tu devi usare alsa://hw:2,0
<Serpico> peace: da cosa lo vedi?
<peace> Serpico: cazzo 02-00:
<peace> s you can seee the number 0,0 or 1,0 it’s related to this output
<peace> 00-00: ALC861-VD Analog : ALC861-VD Analog : playback 1 : capture 1
<peace> 00-06: Si3054 Modem : Si3054 Modem : playback 1 : capture 1
<peace> 01-00: USB Audio : USB Audio : capture 1
<FloodBotIt1> peace: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Serpico> peace: ah capito scusa avevo dimenticat il vecchio paste :D
<Serpico> peace: ma potrebbe essere anche il primo visto che c'è scritto mic: Mic Capture
<peace> Serpico: quello è quello della scheda interna
<giammaria> salve
<luca> Salve ragazzi, vorrei aggiornare il kernel della mia kubuntu per risparmiare un pò di batteria essendo sul portatile con un i7. C'è un repo dove posso trovare gli ultimi?
<Holden> luca, c'è un link si, ma a tuo rischio e pericolo, non è una procedura supportata ufficialmente
<luca> fa niente, solo il 3.3 risolve il bug vero?
<Holden> questo non lo so
<luca> vabbè il link qual'è?
<Holden> luca, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<luca> Ok grazie, devo scaricare image, generic e header giusto?
<Serpico> peace: cu sei?
<luca> fa niente se è per precise e io ho oneric?
<Serpico> peace: cu sei?
<peace> Serpico: eh
<peace> luca: guarda... se fai queste domande +è meglio che non fai nulla
<Serpico> peace: guarda: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/11/plasma-desktopdH8026.jpg l'acquisizione sta su ma non si sente
<peace> luca: perche se dopo si sminchia tutto ...
<Holden> luca, si, magari documentati prima, ci sono delle ottime guide e wiki
<luca> :D tranquillo abbastanza pratico di sminchiazione del sistema. è che non ho mai aggiornato un kernel coi pacchetti.
<Serpico> peace: può usare il kernel che usa attualmente  no? come per ripristino?
<luca> Esattamente al massimo torno a quello precedente
<peace> Serpico: si ma non è consigliabile ai noob
<peace> Serpico: perche dopo a spiegargli è un casino
<Serpico> peace: cmq è la 0 la scheda predefinita per la riproduzione in quanto l'integrata è disattivata
<luca> :) ho 7 anni d'esperienza con linux qualcosa la so fare.
<Serpico> peace: giusto..
<peace> Serpico: ho scritto un articolo leggilo dai
<Serpico> peace: letto...allora tu dici di usare il microfono della webcam no?io invece preferirei usare la scheda audio(scusa ma è sempre una sound blaster audigy...) quindi nel mio caso preciso dovrebbe esere la 00-02 che dovrei scrivere in pratica hw:_00,02? vero?
<Serpico> peace: dirai...fai la prova no??ma nun va.. :(
<ar3ac> buon pomeriggio a tutti :)
<peace> Serpico: no , e no
<Serpico> peace: allora non ho capito una cippa.. :(
<peace> Serpico: prima usi quello della webcam
<peace> Serpico: controlla kmix
<peace> Serpico: se tu usi quella scheda interna non ti andra'
<peace> pare che vlc piaccia
<peace> Serpico: ecco perche ti avevo detto di usare ffmpeg
<peace> ma siccome hai l testa dura...
<ar3ac> ho un problema con la tastiera usb, a volte ubuntu non la riconosce
<peace> Serpico: se io uso webcam per video e audioo scheda interna mi fa l audiio muto
<ar3ac> non sempre ma spesso
<ar3ac> la tastiera funziona benissimo in grub, e windows
<Serpico> peace: pallottole..ma perchè sta fissazione??
<ar3ac> qualche consiglio ?
<peace> Serpico: eh?
<Serpico> peace: fissazione che non si riesce a far funzionare scheda audio e webcam insieme intendo,,
<Serpico> peace: cmq sta tutto sparato al massimo
<Serpico> audio di qualsiasi cosa
<peace> Serpico: per ste cose è sempre meglio usare ffmpeg
<Serpico> caputo..
<peace> minghia se te lo dico vuol dire che qualcosa ne so
<Serpico> e vada per ffmpeg sperando che sul cisco vada meglio
<Serpico> peace: mi so fissato perchè la mia intenzione non è di fare video a me stesso..ma di andare in video conferenza sul webex di cisco
<Serpico> caput?
<peace> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 1 -ar 48000  -i hw:0,0  -acodec mp2  -f video4linux2 -s 640x480 -r 5 -i /dev/video0   -sameq test.avi
<f0gn0l0> ciao a tutti
<f0gn0l0> ho il seguente problema con una chiave usb bluetooth, appena la inserisco appare questo messaggio di errore : Failed to set bluetooth power - The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files. Su Windows funziona, cosa può essere?
<Serpico> peace: c'è un mega disturbo di fondo...tipo un trattore incasinato...
<peace> Serpico: ffmpeg -f  alsa  -ac 2 -ar 48000  -i hw:0,0  -acodec pcm_s16le  -f video4linux2 -s 640x480 -r 5 -i /dev/video0  test.avi
<Serpico> peace: sicuramente è qualcosa impostato a massimo che da disturbo..
<peace> Serpico: avrai le impostaziioni audio fatte male
<peace> e dai
<peace> rec -o test.wav
<Serpico> peace: sicuramente prima di oggi non mi sono mai curato di registrare
<peace> eh ma vedi che non hai un approccio sistemico alle cose
<peace> cioè non puoi andare in ogni direzione
<peace> prendi una direzione e segui quella se è audio problme cerchi di perseguire l audio
<peace> altrimenti non risolverai mai i problemi
<Holden> o meglio Serpico fallo, vai in ogni direzione, fai le tue prove, ma in privato... molti di noi hanno imparato così
<Serpico> peace: prima pensavo che era il video..poi ho capito che era l'audio e ora vediamo che succede :D cmq è sicuramente un canale
<peace> Holden: nah.. io ho sempre imparato con metodo
<Holden> senza voler essere polemico, è il miglior consiglio che posso darti Serpico
<Serpico> Holden: beh io cerco aiuto solo quando non ci riesco proprio e considerando che ho 10 problemi risolverne 9 al giorno
<f0gn0l0> aggiornamento : se faccio hcitool scan, riesco a trovare il mio cellulare, ma l'errore in finestra continua a persistere
<f0gn0l0> che posso usare per provare a mandare files dal pc al cellulare via terminale?
<burazrock> salve
<burazrock> c'e qualcuno?
<burazrock> c'e qualcuno per caso?
<Holden> !qualcuno
<ubottu-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<burazrock> lo so che non si dovrebbe anche da regolamento solo che non vedevo traffico e quindi pensavo non ci fosse nessuno..ho problemi con i driver video nvidia...non mi va più nulla dopo averli aggiornati
<Holden> burazrock, è sabato :)
<Holden> burazrock, aggiornati dai repo?
<pappijo> Scusate, avrei bisogno di aiuto! Sto provando a compilare il kernel linux v2.6.30 patchato con kerrighed 3.0.0 (secondo la guida https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntuClustering/UbuntuKerrighedClusterGuide) e il compilatore si ferma per degli warning dicendo "Treating all warnings as errors". Che posso fare?
<burazrock> eh più che altro pensavo che essendo italiano non sia frequentato molto  (non sono pratico di IRC..il tag del nome come si fa?lo riconosce solo scrivendolo?)
<Holden> !tab | burazrock
<ubottu-it> burazrock: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Holden> !compilare | pappijo
<ubottu-it> pappijo: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<Holden> hmm, no
<Holden> pappijo, volevo dire che qui si da supporto solo per i kernel dei repo
<burazrock> Holden: grazie infinite! se non altro ho imparato una cosa nuova...per caso sapere darmi una mano?
<Holden> se lo compili tu siamo ot
<Holden> burazrock, aggiornati dai repo?
<pappijo> Holden: scusatemi. Conoscete un canale dove danno aiuto per questo?
<Holden> !chat | pappijo
<ubottu-it> pappijo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pappijo> Holden: grazie
<burazrock> Holden: eh già..è la seconda volta che reinstallo tutto perchè va in casino..praticamente ho attivato i repo e ho installato i current da terminale.. mi dava 290.10 giusto ma al riavvio dopo grub schermo nero
<Holden> burazrock, versione di ubuntu e scheda video?
<burazrock> Holden: 11.10 e nvidia g105 m
<Holden> burazrock, ma quali repo hai attivato e cosa hai lanciato in terminale?
<burazrock> Holden: non trovo il nome preciso..comunque quelli xswat
<Holden> burazrock, hmm, quelli sono Il Male™
<Holden> burazrock, è roba sperimentale, non mi sorprende che ti dava problemi
<Holden> burazrock, di solito ubuntu ti consiglia lui quale drivers installare
<burazrock> Holden: da terminale dopo aver dato sudo apt-get update ho dato sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<Holden> burazrock, e la scelta predefinita va bene
<Holden> burazrock, se riesci ad entrare in modalità testo rimuovi quei pacchetti
<jester-> tanto i driver video in linux fanno cagare in generale, non è che migliori metendo pacioccate
<burazrock> Holden: si ubuntu mi consigliava i 280..però siccome uso blender cercavo i più aggiornati
<Holden> burazrock, ad aprile esce 12.04
<burazrock> Holden: come dovrei procedere per sistemare tutto?
<Holden> burazrock, tanto vale che provi una live di quella e vedi se va. ma qui non diamo supporto per 12.04
<Holden> burazrock, se riesci ad entrare in modalità testo rimuovi quei pacchetti
<Holden> burazrock, poi vieni qui e cerchiamo di togliere il ppa
<burazrock> Holden: posso entrare da root tramite la recovery, ma solo con i kernel vecchi perchè con quelli nuovi comunque si intappa..
<Holden> burazrock, ok, fallo e togli i pacchetti
<burazrock> Holden:
<burazrock> Holden: mmm tanto per evitare guai..dovrei dare quale comando ?
<Holden> burazrock, dpkg -l | grep nvidia    e ti segni i pacchetti
<burazrock> Holden: e poi apt-get remove?
<Holden> burazrock, poi: sudo apt-get purge [tutti quei pacchetti]
<burazrock> Holden: sudo apt-get --purge vero? avevo già digitato quel comando lì e mi dava praticamente la versione 290
<Holden> burazrock, no, sudo apt-get purge. oppure sudo apt-get remove --purge
<Holden> purge funziona sulle ultime versioni
<jester-> burazrock: o ancora meglio dpkg --purge nvidia-current  nividia-common nvidia-settings
<burazrock> Holden: ah ok scusa!una volta che sono riuscito a rimuoverli?
<Holden> burazrock, riavvii e dovrebbe usare quelli open
<jester-> burazrock: fai rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf e riavvii
<Holden> burazrock, giusto come dice jester-
<burazrock> jester-: nel caso torno qui voi ci siete così non devo rispiegare tutto?
<jester-> burazrock: dovremmo
<Holden> burazrock, si, e fanno 50€ :D
<burazrock> Holden: ank 100 :) beh intanto grazie..perchè anche sul forum di ubuntu siccome sono problemi specifici fanno una gran confusione e tante volte scrivi stringhe senza neanche sapere che roba è
<Holden> burazrock, ok, se la profezia maya non era vera ci trovi qui
<Holden> altrimenti "see you on the other side"
<burazrock> Holden: thanks provo subito
<Zaganator> SILVERLIGHT??
<burazrock> funziona grazie infinite
<f0gn0l0> ragazzi ho il seguente problema con una chiave usb bluetooth, appena la inserisco appare questo messaggio di errore : Failed to set bluetooth power - The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files. Su Windows funziona, cosa può essere?
<Zaganator> ragazzi non riesco a risolvere un piccolo problema riguardante silverlight e tutti i problemi derivanti... video di Utube, siti nuovi non accessibili, e tante varie altre piccolezze che rendono alla fine dei conti la navigazione insostenibile, Qualcono avrebbe una soluzione?
<Holden> Zaganator, youtube usa flash, non silverlight
<Zaganator> dimenticavo utilizzo chrome e non vorrei cambiare e poi per complicare la faccenda ho la versione 64bit di ubuntu...
<Zaganator> ok holden ma non mi va lostesso...
<Holden> Zaganator, fai vedere: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Zaganator> devo darlo da terminale?
<Holden> si e mettere l'out su pastebin
<Holden> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alex99> ciao, non riesco a configurare la rete wireless con lubuntu?
<Zaganator> Holden ecco quello che è uscito!!    http://paste.ubuntu.com/838139/
<burazrock> Holden: funziona!ti ringrazio
<Holden> Zaganator, non hai dato bene il comando
<Holden> burazrock, di niente, ma hai tolto il ppa?
<Zaganator> tutta la riga? scusa... :(
<Holden> si Zaganator
<burazrock> Holden: no per il momento no..domani vedò con calma..anzi..con calma scriverò qui prima di fare altri danni! avanzi un caffè xD
<Holden> burazrock, okay :)
<burazrock> jester-: grazie
<Vavale> Ciao a tutti, vorrei installare Ubunto al posto di WinXp, chi mi da qualche info? :-)
<Holden> !installazione
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Zaganator> eco dinuovo scusa ancora...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/838144/
<Vavale> Grazie, quello l'ho già visto, ma non capisco cosa sia "l'installazione grafica"
<Holden> Zaganator, sudo apt-get purge gnash gnash-common
<Holden> Vavale, è quelle guidata con le finestre
<Zaganator> ...ok all'opera
<Vavale> Ok. Ma leggendo la guida mi pare di capire che parli di isntallare ubutu assieme a winXP, io vorrei proprio sostituirlo. Voglio togliere XP
<Zaganator> fatto e adesso dovrebbe andare... sembra abbia semplicemente ripulito un pacchetto
<Holden> !info flashplugin-installer
<Holden> hmm
<Holden> Zaganator, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Zaganator> bash: !info: event not found
<Vavale> Dai, aiutate una donzella in difficoltà :-)
<Holden> Vavale, hai fatto il cd di ubuntu?
<Zaganator> Vavale senti non è difficile...
<Zaganator> devi solo scegliere di occupare tutto l'hDD
<Vavale> Non ancora sono ancora in fase di dowload. E dove lo scelgo? Quanto mi parla della partizione??
<Zaganator> Holden, ho fatto e adesso sta lavorando
<Holden> Zaganator, quando finisce chiudi il browser, riapri e prova
<Zaganator> Holden, ok come fatto poi rientro e ti dico
<Holden> Vavale, la prima cosa è scaricare l'immagine iso da mettere sul cd o sulla chiavetta
<Holden> penso sia spiegato nella guida
<Vavale> Si si ok, quello l'ho capito. Dopo lo faccio
<Holden> Vavale, il passo successivo è avviare ubuntu da livecd
<Holden> magari provarlo un pò per vedere se ti piace
<Vavale> Holden, posso anche installarlo dalla chiavetta?
<Holden> si
<Vavale> E posso provarlo (senza installarlo) sempre dalla chiavetta?
<Holden> certo
<Vavale> E come faccio a lanciare ISO dalla chiavetta?
<Holden> imposti il boot da usb dal bios e fai partire il pc on la chiavetta inserita
<Vavale> ok grazie
<Vavale> se voglio isntallare UBUTU al posto di XP, del formattare il pc prima?
<Holden> no, lo fa ubuntu durante l'installazione
<Vavale> ottimo! quindi però prima ovviamente devo fare il backup dei miei files, corretto?
<Holden> si, devi salvare quello che ti serve perchè poi ubuntu cancellerà tutto
<Vavale> ultima cosa...quando faccio l'installazione mi chiede quindi se installare ubuntu al posto di XP oppure installarlo assieme ad XP ?
<Holden> esatto
<Holden> poi decidi cosa vuoi fare
<Vavale> benissimo, grazie mille...gentilissimo!
<Holden> di niente
<nicotano> buonasera
<Zaganator> Holden, grazie funziona tutto ancora non ho provato youtube ma per il momento è sufficiente!
<Holden> Zaganator, se lo provi vedrai che va
<Zaganator> Non sarebbe meglio postare la soluzione nel forum?
<Holden> Zaganator, se avevi iniziato un post metti la soluzione
<Holden> per il resto si tratta solo di usare flash e non gnash
<Holden> e non c'entra nulla con silverlight
<Zaganator> no di post non ne ho incominciato xkè ce ne erano a valanghe
<Holden> Zaganator, allora vai in pace
<Damaskinos> ragazzi buona sera
<Damaskinos> vorrei un'informazione
<Damaskinos> Devo scaricare maya per linux  dal sito autodesk con licenza studenti
<Damaskinos> solo che non lo trovo come devo fare?
<Damaskinos> ubuntu è compatibile
<Damaskinos> ?
<nicotano> buonasera
<Guest31297> help
<Guest31297> aiuto
<Guest31297> ciao
<bobbybong> !aiuto
<ubottu-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<acidburn_> ma bella
<acidburn_> ciao a tutti
<andre_> Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con un monitor LCD, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<paolo1> salve
<paolo1> ho installato ocelot
<paolo1> per l installaione dei driver grafici dal sito nvidia si deve fare qualche procedura particolare con ocelot?
<tull> ho un problema strano con vlc e ubuntu
<tull> guardo un dvd, sento il sottofondo e le colonne sonore
<tull> ma non i dialoghi
<tull> i dialoghi li sento in lontananza
<tull> cosa può essere
<tull> ?
<tull> il problema succede anche con totem
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-12
<iena_chase_da_ma> salve
<iena_chase_da_ma> non ricordo più i comandi
<iena_chase_da_ma> se mi leggete lasciate un messaggio per favore
<iena_chase_da_ma> buona sera
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<reddos> ciao a tutti e  Buona Domenica  ho comprato il giornalino ubuntu facile e ce come installare ubuntu tv  io ho la verzione 11.10 32 bit  si puo fare ?
<alecv> buongiorno
<alecv> in ubuntu studio non vedo nel pannello in alto a destra, il tasto delle connessiosni, come si chiama il programma che lo vorrei richiamarlo da terminale?
<pabloice> salve a tutti devo reinstallare i driver ata per il mio hard disk qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<pabloice> ?
<vodblue> ciao a tutti, conoscete un modo semplice per velocizzare il boot di ubuntu 10.10?
<vodblue> da quando l'ho installato circa un anno fa ho notato qualche rallentamento, eppure sono poche le applicazioni d'avvio
<sin_> ciao,come so kubuntu mi legge una usb internet key?
<sin_> p
<Peace-> sin_: ma che domanda è
<sin_> Peace-,non riesco a fargli leggere la usb internet key,cioè la vede ma non fa nulla
<Peace-> scusa cosa dovrebbe fare?
<Peace-> se non la imposti
<sin_> dovrebbe farmi connettere ad internet.ho seguito alcune discussioni e scaricando uno script mi ha fatto connettere
<sin_> dopo ho scaricato alcune repository  e nn mi connette più
<Peace-> sin_: e vabbe fai le cose come ti capitano chissa che casotto hai fatto
<Peace-> sin_: non dici neanche che usb internet key hai
<sin_> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 19d2:2002 ONDA Communication S.p.A. della vodafone.
<sin_> questo è quello che mi da il comando lsusb
<Peace-> sin_: si ma con il network manager non andava?
<Peace-> perche hai dovuto smentare il sistema con script ?
<sin_> Peace-,con ubuntu funzionava alla perfezione,con kubuntu no,neanche impostando il net manager   mannager
<Peace-> eh chissa che hai fatto
<sin_> Peace-,con lo script invece mi ha funzionato lo script e sakis3g
<Peace-> sin_: usb_modeswitch
<Peace-> cosa dice
<sin_> Peace-    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/838862/
<pabloice> salve avrei bisogno di reinstallare i driver sata su 1 pc qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<pabloice> c'è qualcuno??
<pabloice> @sanova
<ubottu-it> pabloice: Error: "sanova" is not a valid command.
<pabloice> @mp
<ubottu-it> pabloice: Error: "mp" is not a valid command.
<pabloice> non c'è nessuno_??
<Peace-> sin_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch-data/+bug/516780
<angryTarsiER> buon giorno a tutti
<pabloice> buongiorno
<pabloice> hai letto la mia domanda??
<pabloice> angrytarsier, come faccio a installare i driver sata per il mio hard disk??
<pabloice> aiutoooooooo
<angryTarsiER> pabloice ho provato a fare una ricerca
<angryTarsiER> ed ho trovato questo:http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=219686.0
<angryTarsiER> spero sia utile
<angryTarsiER> ;-)
<pabloice> ciao
<pabloice> il mio problema
<pabloice> è semplice
<pabloice> non riesco a installare nessuna versione di windows
<pabloice> perchè mancano i drivere
<pabloice> driver
<pabloice> e windows non vede l'hard disk
<pabloice> ci sei??
<remix_tj> pabloice: questo è un canale di assistenza per ubuntu
<pabloice> si ho capito
<remix_tj> la tua domanda è in tema?
<pabloice> ma adesso c'è ubuntu su quel pc
<remix_tj> cosa c'entra, di grazia?
<pabloice> c'entra perchè da quando ho installato
<pabloice> ubuntu non riesco a metterci windows
<remix_tj> ok, ma non è un problema di ubuntu
<remix_tj> è un problema di windows
<pabloice> quindi avrei bisogno di sapere come installare questi driver da ubuntu
<remix_tj> che esula completamente dalle competenze di questo canale
<pabloice> si ma io sempre su ubuntu lo devo installare
<remix_tj> windows? su ubuntu?
<pabloice> no
<pabloice> allora devo installare i driver sata su ubuntu
<remix_tj> su ubuntu non serve installare i driver sata, ci sono già
<remix_tj> anche perchè non hai detto che ubuntu funziona già su questo pc?
<pabloice> si si
<pabloice> ma allora perchè non vede i driver windows
<pabloice> ?
<remix_tj> windows non c'entra niente con ubuntu
<pabloice> ok
<pabloice> e tu non puoi aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema??
<pabloice> magari in privato?
<angryTarsiER> Stai installando il window 7 ??
<remix_tj> assolutamente no
<remix_tj> pabloice: non facciamo assistenza su windows.
<pabloice> angrytarsier: si ma non paerte
<pabloice> parte
<angryTarsiER> leggiti questo articolo
<angryTarsiER> http://www.ilsoftware.it/forum/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=77394
<pabloice> remix_tj: ma perchè non vuoi o perchè semplicemente non lo sai''
<angryTarsiER> par che i fessi dell'ingegneri windows abbiano
<remix_tj> pabloice: perche non faccio assistenza su windows
<angryTarsiER> dimenticato i driver Sata
<remix_tj> qui
<remix_tj> e sopratutto gratis
<remix_tj> angryTarsiER: per cortesia, sei offtopic
<remix_tj> angryTarsiER: e soprattutto è pieno di cazzate quel messaggio che hai incollato
<remix_tj> resta il fatto e siete offtopic
<remix_tj> !chat | pabloice
<ubottu-it> pabloice: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<remix_tj> !chat | angryTarsiER
<ubottu-it> angryTarsiER: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pabloice> ok non vuoi aiutarmi
<pabloice> bastava che lo dicevi
<angryTarsiER> ok ! a volte e facile uscire off-topic
<remix_tj> pabloice: sei sul canale sbagliato
<remix_tj> te l'ho detto già all'inizio
<remix_tj> non insistere
<pabloice> e su che canale posso andare??
<remix_tj> il canale per l'assistenza su windows è uno solo ed è in inglese
<remix_tj> e si chiama ##windows
<angryTarsiER> cmq nel messaggio che ho incollato ci sono sia cose giuste che cose sbagliate :-)
<pabloice> remix_tj: ok nessun problema
<Doctor> buongiorno a tutti
<angryTarsiER> Good morning mate
<Doctor> sono nuovo nel mondo irc e mi servirebbe qualche dritta su come configurare quassel
<Serpico> ciao
<LolMan> ciao
<davide_> raga, chiavetta hawey  della vodafone nnon funzia come faccio
<v3n> salve
<v3n> stesso mio problema
<Gorthan> ciao
<v3n> wind huawey e353
<v3n> non funziona
<Gorthan> ho un problema di colpo dopo che mi si è spento il pc mi compare una busybox e poi mi compare initramfs e poi si blocca che posso fare??ho cercato su google e poi ho dato exit ma non sembra cambiare più di tanto la cosa
<bodhibob> !fsck | Gorthan
<ubottu-it> Gorthan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<Gorthan> grazie bodhibob
<bodhibob> Gorthan, usa una live
<v3n> ma la live per ppc va su dvd?
<v3n> ? da 726
<davide_> vi saluto.grz lo stesso
<peppe84> v3n, quella chiavetta dovrebbe avere il software incluso nella sua memoria interna...
<peppe84> così almeno è per quelle con il brand della tim
<peppe84> poi non dici: a) su quale versione di ubuntu; b) se hai provato semplicemente infilandola e mettendo i giusti parametri per il tuo provider
<nicotano> salve
<reyarth> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<reyarth> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reyarth> ragazzi, qualcuno sa come risolvere questo problema di repository?
<reyarth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839077/
<lavi741> hey, is there anyone here who speak english and willing to translate 6 strings to italian for an extension
<reyarth> give me your string
<lavi741> thank you
<reyarth> my english is little, but i help to you for the first traduction
<remix_tj> !gpg | reyarth
<ubottu-it> reyarth: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GnuPg | vedi anche !gpgerr
<remix_tj> anzi reyarth
<remix_tj> !gpgerr | reyarth
<ubottu-it> reyarth: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<burazrock> ahah tutto tace :)
<salvia> salve a tutti!
<esulu> ciao salvia
<salvia> Vorrei sapere se è possibile installare ubuntu su una pennina.... ma non intendo una "live persistente" o roba del genere.... intendo usare la pennina come se fosse un hdd esterno!
<esulu> certo che si puo
<esulu> devi modificare bios del tuo computer tale che il computer si avvia
<esulu> dalla chiavetta usb, dopo di che provi ad installare
<esulu> ubuntu sulla chiavetta stessa , facendo la partizione su di essa
<esulu> salvia: io avevo usato http://www.vogliaditerra.com/vogliadilinux/2010/09/installare-ubuntu-su-chiavetta-usb/
<esulu> come guida ma ci dovrebbe essere anche nei wiki di ubuntu stesso qualche cosa se non sbaglio
<salvia> esulu: ok grazie mille! :)
<reyarth> remix_tj, grazie, scusa se rispondo solo ora, non mi ero accorto prima
<nicotano> buonasera
<alphanewton1> Sera ragazzi.
<stejazz> buona sera a tutti
<stejazz> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi a creare un disco di ripristino da un netbook acer senza avere un lettore cd/dvd?? ve ne sarei grato xkè vorrei togliere winzozz e mettere ubuntu...
<K99Brain> !usb | stejazz
<ubottu-it> stejazz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<stejazz> K99Brain: ti ringrazio innanzitutto x la risposta
<stejazz> quello è il passo successivo...
<stejazz> io vorrei creare prima il disco di ripristino di winzozz
<stejazz> e poi mettere ubuntu da usb
<K99Brain> stejazz, e ma... per quello devi chiedere nei canali di aiuto di win
<K99Brain> !windows
<ubottu-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<K99Brain> POI per mettere ubuntu chiedi qui
<stejazz> tra l'altro quale mi consigli di installare di ubutntu se un netbook??
<stejazz> ah ok grazie K99Brain...
<K99Brain> stejazz, la netbook remix è fatta apposta
<stejazz> ok grazie
<stejazz> avevo visto anche io quella cercavo conferma ;)
<sin_> ciao,come formatto una pen drive?
<sin_> con ubuntu 11.10?
<K99Brain> sin_, il modo piu semplice è usando gparted
<K99Brain> sin_, installalo e fai da li
<K99Brain> sin_, scegli file system fat32
<sin_> K99Brain,si è installato,perchè fat32?
<K99Brain> sin_, fat32 è lo standard per le chiavette
<K99Brain> sin_, lo so che è un file system anziano e un po'limitato.... ma è lo standard
<K99Brain> per adesso
<sin_> K99Brain,non mi siaccende la tendina della formattazione su gparted
<K99Brain> sin_, la chiavetta deve essere smontata
<K99Brain> sin_, pigia su smonta
<sin_> ok
<K99Brain> partizione > smonta
<stejazz> K99Brain: scusa, ho provato a chiedere nel canale che mi hai dato ma è in inglese e non capisco gran che...
<stejazz> ma togliere winzozz non è supporto di ubuntu..? XD
<luckj_> sapete come sostituire il lanciatore di thunderbird con evolution nel menù social network della 11.10?
<sin_> K99Brain,grazie
<K99Brain> stejazz, creare un disco di ripristino di win non è supporto a ubuntu
<stejazz> K99Brain: hai ragione era una battuta... XD
<Ab3L> ciao raga. chi mi aiuta ad attivare il microfono su kubuntu 11.10? è un microfono che attacco alla presa rosa.
<Ab3L> ho già provato a smanettare in alsa-mixer, ma senza successo.
<luckj_> intendo come modificare l'elenco dei lanciatori all'interno del comando fatto con l'icona della busta della posta :-)
<luckj_> che fatica...ma come s chiama app qualcosa
<luckj_> ma la vera domanda è se è possibile che gnome 3 non gira sul mio pc
<stejazz> K99Brain: è giusto questo sito x scaricare la remix?? http://www.ubuntu-remix-italiano.it/
<K99Brain> stejazz, no, usa il sito ufficiale
<K99Brain> !ubuntu
<ubottu-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<stejazz> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download qua non trovo la remix...
<K99Brain> stejazz, spe, hai ragione... sono rimasto indietro io
<K99Brain> stejazz, le versioni sono state unificate
<stejazz> ok grazie
<stejazz> ovvero??
<K99Brain> stejazz, installa la desktop
<K99Brain> la remix non esiste piu
<stejazz> ah ok
<stejazz> mi consigli la LTS??
<stejazz> K99Brain: questa come la vedi?? http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1571&Itemid=33
<K99Brain> stejazz, beh, ad aprile esce la LTS nuova, la 12.04 .. io ti consiglio di mettere la 11.10 che così ci prendi confidenza
<K99Brain> stejazz, poi appena esce la 12.04 aggiorni
<stejazz> ah okok... chiedevo perchè avevo messo la natty su un hp e mi dava problemi a riconoscere il touchpad e altre cose e quindi pensavo che con la LTS avrei avuto meno problemi...
<Ab3L> ok. penso che sono riuscito ad attivare il microfono. dovevo selezionare HDA Intel: ALC888 come dispositivo d'ingresso.
<Ab3L> mmmh... però non va il microfono con skype
<Ab3L> e anche skype funge
<Ab3L> ho messo in Phonon, configurazione hardware audio, scheda audio: audio interno, e come profilo: duplex stereo analogico.
<Ab3L> ma sono andato a tastoni. non so se esiste una maniera d'agire diretta, senza dover procedere per tentativi.
<Chello> Buonasera a tutti!
<Chello> Qualcuno è disponibile? è la prima volta che sono qui
<danielfiliumayed> Ciao Chello anche per me è la prima volta che entro qui :) piacere
<Chello> Piacere ;) Avrei bisogno di un aiuto, prima di tutto.. siamo solo io e te qui o questo messaggio può essere letto da tutti?
<Chello> Sono parecchio ignorante in materia!
<ErVito> !chiedi
<ubottu-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pas_> ciao a tutti non riesco a riprodurre i dvd
<danielfiliumayed> domanda sensa problema Chello :)
<danielfiliumayed> pas_ forze non hai il plugin per leggere i dvd prova a scaricarti un software per riproduzione
<pas_> cosa che mi consigli
<danielfiliumayed> prova ad installare questi sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<pas_> danielfiliumayed che mi consigli
<danielfiliumayed> e questo è per installare la libreria sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Chello> Va bene, ho capito, è che è la prima volta per me ;) avrei bisogno di sapere come si fa a aggiornare le repository di una vecchia versione. Mi spiego: Ora uso Ubuntu 11.10, ma preferirei per diversi motivi usare la 10.04 in attesa della 12.04. Solo che la vecchia LTS non ha il software aggiornato nelle repository come Ubuntu 11.10. Mi trovo in una situazione scomoda, perchè alcune volte cerco dei programmi e non li trovo nemmeno.
<pas_> impossibile trovare il pacchetto mancante
<danielfiliumayed> prova questo allora sudo gxine
<pas_> chello ... mi sembra una cosa strana quello che chiedi ... non ti conviene reinstallare il 10.04
<ErVito> Chello: nun se può, purtroppo se non ci sono dei problemi di sicurezza importanti le release rimangono le medesime della data di uscita
<danielfiliumayed> prova a fare sudo apt-get update seguito da apt-get install upgrade Chello
<ErVito> Chello: per esempio, sono su 11.04 e ho vlc 1.1.9 e mi tengo questa fin tanto che non aggiorno a 11.10 o l'ultima
<Chello> Lo trovo più stabile sul mio pc, e ho dei problemi con le GTK3 (era un problema che avevo anche con la 11.04): Per configurare correttamente i miei monitor devo per forza usare il software nVidia.
<pas_> ma scusa ... forse il tuo problema è unity?
<pas_> hai pensato a cambiare interfaccia grafica? io la prima cosa che ho fatto quando ho installato 11.10 ho tolto unity
<danielfiliumayed> ha ragione pas_
<Chello> Anche io risolvevo mettendo Gnome 3, ma a volte è scomodo, e comunque resta che trovo un pelo più stabile la 10.04 sopra alla mia macchina
<pas_> guarda che io uso gnome callback ...
<danielfiliumayed> che macchina usi ? Chello
<pas_> ed è stabilissimo su un portatile che ha 6 anni ...
<Chello> Uso un Acer Aspire 6930Z. Il problema non è la potenza, è che da problemi a volte con alcune cose (prima di tutte la scheda grafica, che con le GTK3 quando vado a cambiare la risoluzione dei miei due monitor dal pannello Gnome, mi si spengono entrambi e non mi si riaccendono anche dopo minuti)
<pas_> danielfiliumayed io ho installato gxine ... ma non lo trovo
<danielfiliumayed> prova ad aprirlo dal terminale,ma usi unity ?
<pas_> danielfiliumayed non uso unity
<pas_> me lo ha aperto
<danielfiliumayed> perfetto allora :)
<pas_> ma non si vede tanto ...
<pas_> danielfiliumayed non si può fare in automatico ?
<pas_> danielfiliumayed mi dice che non è installato la criptografia
<danielfiliumayed> si prova a cliccare con il tasto destro del mouse nel video che vuoi aprire e fai apri con e scegli gxine
<danielfiliumayed> oppure cerca applicazioni preferite e passi a gxine invece di quello che hai tu
<pamela> ciao a tutti
<pamela> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<danielfiliumayed> scusa volevo dire predefinite
<Chello> Ora vi dico, l'altro problema che ho è che Gnome 3 non è pratico come Gnome 2. Ero abituato bene, ma dall'arrivo di Gnome 3 ho voluto aggiornare. Da un certo senso va bene, perchè è più bello e più "figo", ma dall'altro è meno pratico, avrei bisogno di una specie di "ibrido". Cosa mi consigliate? ^^
<pamela> ciao a tutti
<pamela> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<danielfiliumayed> salve pamela
<pas_> danielfiliumayed ho usato questa guida ... ora va tuto ok http://www.dreamingisdigital.com/2011/05/13/how-to-play-dvds-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<danielfiliumayed> pas_ google risulta sempre il miglior aiuto :)
<pas_> ma era già 10 minuti che ci provavo
<pas_> chello ... metti gnome callback
<pas_> e non avrai nessun problema .. non è figo ma è stabile
<Chello> pas_, a cosa serve?
<pas_> guarda
<pas_> http://www.oneopensource.it/24/10/2011/ubuntu-11-10-rimuovere-unity-e-vivere-davvero-felici/
<pas_> e poi metti gnome classic
<pas_> ora devo andare
<Chello> Anche io, direi di tornare dopo ;)
<danielfiliumayed> potrei consigliarti il desktop xfce Chello
<Guest51054> sera
<diego> Sera a tutti
<DanielFiliuMayed> buona sera diego
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, riesco ad aprire freenode, ma poi non mi si apre questa pagina della chat. Il problema ce l'ho con Opera, mentre con Firefox funziona tutto bene
<Drizamanuber> poi mi indicate un programma per registrare il desktop? ho provato con recordmydesktop ma non mi funziona molto bene
<bobbybong> !info istanbul
<bobbybong> !info istabul
<sirduck> salve
<Drizamanuber> sapete consigliarmi un programma diverso da record my desktop, visto che mi da un po' di problemi?
<bobbybong> istanbul
<bobbybong> istanbul Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video
<fle_> buonasera a tutti
<Drizamanuber> grazie bobbybong
<sirduck_> voglio installare ubuntu 10.10 ma quando devo creare le partizioni (visto che voglio metterlo in dual boot) dice che lo spazio non può essere usato ( non è allocato) come faccio a farlo visualizzare "spazio libero" e usarlo per fare le partizioni che mi servono ?
<paolo1> salve
<DanielFiliuMayed> buona sera paolo1
<paolo1> mi potresti aiutare?
<DanielFiliuMayed> dimmi
<paolo1> ho installato ocelot ieri in dualboot e adesso non mi si avvia piu backtrack
<paolo1> sda6 è ocelot mentre sda5 e backtrack
<paolo1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img20120212195148.jpg/
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> vi è mai capitato che quando date un halt in temrinale di ubuntu 11:04
<esulu> non si spegne il computer?
<DanielFiliuMayed> si a me è capitato esulu
<livia84> c'è nessuno?
<livia84> help me
<livia84> ciao
<livia84> c'è nessuno che possa aiutarmi?
<livia84> qua nn mi risponde nessuno da ubuntu mi mandano di qua
<alecv> !nessuno
<livia84> e decidetevi che servizio del cavolo
<ubottu-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<alecv> !qualcuno
<ubottu-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<[LMX]primax> Ciao a tutti posso sapere quale bot utilizza questo canale irc?
<alecv> il servizio è gratuito è offerto dai volontari, altrimenti trovati un informatico, gli paghi un canone mensile e ti fai dare tutta l'assistenza di questo mondo
<ildemone> ale ma come si scaricano i film
<ildemone> ???
<livia84> salve a tutti...ho installato express scribe e però non riesco a caricare i file che mi servono perchè mi dice..."Unable to open dct or wav file because audio compression codec is not installed on this computer or file is corrupt"..cosa posso fare
<livia84> scusate x il modo sgarbato in cui sono entrata
<alecv> non so nemmeno che sia express scribe xò te lo dice, ho manca il codec o il file è corrotto, prova a riscaricarlo
<livia84> intanto grazie per la risposta...express scribe è un programmino che ti permette di ascoltare un file e quindi sbobinarlo velocemente senza chiudere ogni volta il file audio  e riaprire quello di scrittura
<livia84> lo uso per i lavori con l'università
<alecv> il file che scarichi
<alecv> con quale codec è stato compresso? Poi alcuni codec sono proprietari e se non li abiliti, non li trovi di default su ubuntu
<livia84> è un .wav
<alecv> lo hai provato ad aprirlo con un lettore multimediale ?
<livia84> sì tutto ok
<alecv> allora è compresso con un codec che non è presente di default con ubuntu
<livia84> scusa se te lo chiedo...posso fare qualcosa dal basso della mia ignoranza rispetto a linux?
<alecv> non ho idea
<alecv> le mie conoscenze arrivano fin qui
<livia84> grazie mille per averci provato..
<livia84> ;)
<livia84> sapete come si scaricano i codec per .wav e .m4a?
<sbubba> sera a tutti
<DanielFiliuMayed> buona sera sbubba
<sbubba> DanielFiliuMayed, sera
<sbubba> stavo provando ad usare blobby volley, versione rc1 che non c'è nei repo
<sbubba> ho dato make, come scritto nel readme, e non ha dato errori. però se provo ad avviarlo questo è il risultato http://pastebin.com/SfzUCyLa
<sbubba> ho cercato su google gli errori ma non ho trovato nulla o_O
<SaaMmY> ciao
<SaaMmY> a tutti
<SaaMmY> ho installato ubuntu 12.04
<SaaMmY> ora dopo un po' di trabulazioni
<SaaMmY> mi imbatto in un problemino
<SaaMmY> cioè volendo installare skype mi crasha
<SaaMmY> mi dice che non mi trova l'archivio
<DanielFiliuMayed> ma lo hai scaricato dal sito ? SaaMmy
<SaaMmY> si
<alecv> ma la 12 nn è stabile giusto?
<SaaMmY> giusto
<SaaMmY> uffa non mi fare manco un piacere
<SaaMmY> però cioè è una bezzecola
<SaaMmY> manco per scambiare due chiacchere
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-04
<Daigoro> ciao c'è qualcuno che puo darmi una mano?
<tu_> eiii
<tu_> na vita che non uso irc...ma ciaoO
<marcanuy> ciao
<tu_> nn ci capisco na cippa!
<tu_> vabè!
<marcanuy> cosa non capisci?
<tu_> ad esempio come faccio a cambiare un canale
<tu_> cioè sono su ubuntu-it xkè ho ubuntu
<tu_> ha capit com sto messo?..nnaggia,
<tu_> magari cerco su youtub
<marcanuy> devi scrivere /join #altrocanale
<marcanuy> ma devi sapere il nome del altro canale
<tu_> uao!!...ho avuto una reminiscenza
<tu_> :)
<tu_> tnx
<marcanuy> puoi vedere tutti i canali con /list
<tu_> ho scritto /list ma non fa nulla
<marcanuy> allora dipenderà del tuo irc client
<marcanuy> perchè nel mio funziona ;)
<tu_> mmh...non ho configurato nulla,così come stava! solo una volta avevo fatto una procedura per entrare in un canale (m'hanno accompagnato man mano) ora non so, è tutto configurato solo
<tu_> daje! tornerò studiato!
<tu_> ciaociao
<enzotib> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<Niubbo> buongiorno
<problema> buongiorno avrei un problema in merito alle password di ubuntu
<TaLaDo> !passwrd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'passwrd'
<TaLaDo> ops
<TaLaDo> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<problema> grazie!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<soulblack> ciao c'e qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | soulblack
<ubot-it> soulblack: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> soulblack, dovresti averlo imparato :D
<jester-> si vede che due soli utuenti che rispondono non bastano a soulblack
<soulblack> ahhaahha no no cmq ho un problema di montaggio chiavetta e non posso mettere la iso
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<jester-> soulblack: cioè?
<soulblack> =°(
<soulblack> sto creando un cd iso da usb
<cristian_c> soulblack, ma non avevi già installato? O_O
<soulblack> no
<jester-> soulblack: cosa stai creando?
<cristian_c> infatti, è tutto assurdo
<soulblack> devio istallare linux
<jester-> e?
<soulblack> da chiaverta usb
<TaLaDo> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> dove sta il problema
<soulblack> mi d aproblemi la chiavetta
<soulblack> dice che ce un problema
<jester-> soulblack: se non ci dici i particolari
<soulblack> ora ve li dico
<TaLaDo> soulblack, come hai creato quella chiavetta?
<jester-> 1 su quel sitema lo stai facendo, 2 che tool usi
<jester-> su quale
<cristian_c> jester-, il problema non esiste :D
<soulblack> unebotting
<TaLaDo> soulblack, segui la guida
<jester-> soulblack: su quale sistema operativo e che fa unebotin
<soulblack> linux mint quella cagata ..
<soulblack> D
<cristian_c> lol
<TaLaDo> -.-
<soulblack> mi sta imbastialendo
<jester-> soulblack: ma che problemi da unetbot in? hai anche un cdrom sano?
<cristian_c> soulblack, hai formattato in fat32?
<soulblack> no i ext
<cristian_c> prima di usare unetbootin
<cristian_c> lol
<soulblack> in ext
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> soulblack: le guide vanno lette deve essere in fat32
<jester-> soulblack: e fare un cd invece delle seghe mentali con la usb?
<jester-> visto che poi fai a cass?
<soulblack> non ho masterizzatore =)
<cristian_c> netbook?
<jester-> un pc reperto archiologico?
<jester-> archeologico*
<jester-> da anni e anni tutti i cdrom masterizzano
<jester-> perfino quelli dei notebook di 5 anni fa
<soulblack> forse il mio pc e archeologia
<soulblack> =D
<jester-> soulblack: comunque e LEGGI la guida vedrai che la usb funza
<soulblack> ditemi come formattarla in fat 32
<jester-> leggere ed eseguire
<soulblack> ma s enon la riconosce come la formatto?
<cristian_c> soulblack, apri gparted e formatti
<jester-> soulblack: come non la riconosce
<cristian_c> invece che ext scegli fat32
<soulblack> e quello il problema
<jester-> soulblack: se non la riconosce = è scassata
<soulblack> l ho formattata da comando
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> -,-'
<jester-> madu
<soulblack> non e scassata perche in un altro pc la vede una meraviglia
<jester-> soulblack: usa gparted
<soulblack> gparted dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> soulblack, a parte che puoi formattarla anche dal pc che te la vede
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> soulblack, ma sai formattare in windows?
<soulblack> no perche non e mio il pc e non c'e qui
<cristian_c> lol
<soulblack> io ho linux mint
<jester-> soulblack: sudo fdisk -l e fa vedere nel paste
<cristian_c> soulblack, ma hai cercato gparted su linuxmint?
<cristian_c> che è più comodo
<cristian_c> o gnome-disk-utility
<soulblack> si ma come istalla funzionano male
<jester-> visto che mint si è mantenuto gnome2
<cristian_c> e vabbe
<jester-> mha se trolli sei quasi bravo
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> non riesci a fare la usb pero quando intalli poi il sistema va male
<soulblack> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1608313/
<soulblack> scusate vi sto stressando =(
<jester-> se non hai la usb intaller come cazzo installi
<soulblack> ecco qui!!
<jester-> soulblack: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<jester-> ma è gia in fat
<cristian_c>  /dev/sdb1   *          62     3984119     1992029    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<cristian_c> Disco /dev/sdb: 2041 MB, 2041577472 byte
<jester-> quantomeno la cancelli riformattando
<soulblack> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system
<soulblack> =/
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> smontala
<jester-> poi hai in hd della barby
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> soulblack: sudo umount /dev/dsb1
<jester-> sdb1
<cristian_c> secondo me è un assus eee pc del 2007
<cristian_c> *asus
<jester-> cristian_c: quello col disco di cartone?
<cristian_c> quelli con linux farlocco preinstallato
<soulblack> ma se e un desktop
<cristian_c> jester-, non ci andava neanche windows vista, tanto era scarso
<cristian_c> lol
<TaLaDo> secondo me soulblack sta prendendo in giro
<jester-> pentium 2?
<soulblack> ma statse scherzando ? prendendo in giro -.-
<jester-> con 128 di ram?
<jester-> soulblack: stiamo cerando di capire su quale tipo di pc vorresti installare
<soulblack> 512 ram
<soulblack> amd 1800
<jester-> soulblack: e ti lamenti che va piano?
<cristian_c> in un musero dovrebbe stare
<cristian_c> *museo
<soulblack> no
<soulblack> kubuntu funzionava benissimo
<cristian_c> -,-'
<soulblack> e questo linux mint una cagata
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> linux mica è sbarbata si 200 mesi che fa miracoli a omeni avanti con l'età
<cristian_c> con il pc del dopoguerra, sì
<soulblack> sono i migliori i vecchi pc
<soulblack> durano anni
<TaLaDo> si certo
<soulblack> ahahaha
<cristian_c> anche xp non ce la fa
<soulblack> che poi ne ho provato tre di linux
<jester-> soulblack: eh come le galline vecchie fanno i brodo buono, ti consiglio una tipa sui 90
<soulblack> e li ho caricati tutti da usb
<soulblack> no pero sui 40 35 45 si
<soulblack> XD
<cristian_c> :O
<TaLaDo> ma siamo in supporto?
<soulblack> dai dai che cerchiamo di risolvere sta cosa
<cristian_c> ma cosa vuoi risolvere
<cristian_c> ubuntu è off-limits per quel pc
<soulblack> devo istallare kubuntu
<cristian_c> soulblack, lubuntu ci può stare , ma a fatica
<cristian_c> non gira bene
<cristian_c> -,-'
<soulblack> ubuntu gia istallato e girava bene
<soulblack> =)
<cristian_c> ma in che anno?
<soulblack> l'altro giorno
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> soulblack, e quale versione avresti installato?
<soulblack> vabbe poi mi devo riprendere un banco di ram
<cristian_c> soulblack, e quale versione avresti installato?
<soulblack> l'ultima di ubuntu me la passata jester
<cristian_c> -,-'
<soulblack> girava abbastanza bene
<soulblack> ci si accontenta anche ;)
<cristian_c> ...
<soulblack> forse ce gnome
<soulblack> aspetta un po
<jester-> ma se nno riesci a fare la usb come l'hai installata soulblack> l'ultima di ubuntu me la passata jester
<soulblack> prima faceva
<soulblack> e con questo cazzo di linux mint che non riesco
<soulblack> -.-
<jester-> ma se gia avevi linux mint l'altro giorno
<soulblack> ho istallato lubuntu kubuntu poi
<soulblack> linux mint perche li volevo provare
<soulblack> per vedere come erano
<soulblack> e ora ho deciso di mettere kubuntu
<soulblack> che e quello che girava meglio
<jester-> spe ch risaliamo sulla montagna e riscendiamo con la piena va
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> sei quasi meglio del berluscone a rigirare le frittate
<soulblack> ma nel paste bin immagini ne prende?
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<busy87> buongiorno
<jester-> cià busy87
<busy87> cià jester- :)
<soulblack> non funziona lo stamp?
<soulblack> per copiare l'immagine desktop
<cristian_c> soulblack, Cattura schermata o Istantenea
<soulblack> come faccio?
<cristian_c> *Istantanea
<soulblack> dimmi un po
<cristian_c> soulblack, vedi sopra
<soulblack> dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> in qualche menù
<jester-> pigia il tasto stamp
<soulblack> gia fatto
<soulblack> Error mounting: mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'
<soulblack> mi dice questo
<cristian_c> -,-'
<soulblack> VAI A CAPIRE ...
<soulblack> ..
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | soulblack
<ubot-it> soulblack: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<jester-> non sapevo che lo screenshot montasse un fs
<cristian_c> lol
<soulblack> ma perche da questi errori
<soulblack> ..
<jester-> vai te a capire la mint
<cristian_c> soulblack, fai uno screenshot da interfaccia grafica e risolvi
<soulblack> gua jester mai piu
<cristian_c> :D
<soulblack> e inutile che mi dice screnn cosa
<soulblack> spiegami cos afare
<cristian_c> non lo volevo certo io lo screen
<soulblack> =/
<cristian_c> soulblack, se vuoi postare uno screen, ti è stato detto come fare
<soulblack> non me lo incolla
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> cioè?
<soulblack> faccio stamp e non prende l'immagine
<cristian_c> -,-'
<jester-> cristian_c: lascia perdere, se non trolla è una causa persa
<cristian_c> ok, ma ultima citazione
<soulblack> trolla?
<cristian_c> soulblack, se vuoi postare uno screen, ti è stato detto come fare
<cristian_c> l'ho scritto più di una volta
<cristian_c> 12:19:25 <cristian_c> soulblack, fai uno screenshot da interfaccia grafica e risolvi
<soulblack> non so che significa screenshot
<soulblack> -.-
<cristian_c> 12:08:39 <cristian_c> soulblack, Cattura schermata o Istantenea
<cristian_c> :O
<soulblack> ho capito ma il menu dove trovarlo?
<cristian_c> soulblack, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screenshot
<cristian_c> google è tuo amico :)
<cristian_c> soulblack, MA STAI USANDO GNOME, MATE, KDE, COSA?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> maiuscolo
<cristian_c> scusate
<jester-> cristian_c: mint è gnome2
<cristian_c> ho premuto per sbaglio il caps lock XD
<cristian_c> jester-, sì :)
<jester-> con menu taroccati
<soulblack> uso linux mint
<cristian_c> :'(
<jester-> ubuntu travestita
<cristian_c> !desktop
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'desktop'
<cristian_c> soulblack, tutte le distro usano più o meno lo stesso ambiente
<cristian_c> gli*
<cristian_c> quindi hai una di queste sicuramente
<jester-> e non è l'ambiente grafico che fa la distro
<cristian_c> che linux mint hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> *soulblack
<soulblack> ha il nome di una donna
<soulblack> boh
<cristian_c> ma tu quando scarichi , non leggi niente?
<soulblack> ho visto che era lts aggioornabile e basta
<jester-> mica corre il rischio di perdere la vista
<cristian_c> se vai sul sito di mint c'è scritto : versione con mate, con kde ecc...
<jester-> non legge manco le note di rilascio
<cristian_c> non dico questo ,ma almeno il nome del file di download
<soulblack> vado sul pratico provo ahahah
<cristian_c> c'è scritto sulla iso, mi pare
<soulblack> ma al iso non ce piu
<cristian_c> soulblack, però se fai tutto a muzzo, poi non chiedere qui
<soulblack> avete ragione
<cristian_c> soulblack, almeno dicci come è fatto il desktop
<cristian_c> davvero, siamo al punto più basso mai toccato
<jester-> cristian_c: ma dai che trolla
<soulblack> ce un auadro verde con l m bianco
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok, apri un terminale e digita:
<soulblack> quadro verde
<cristian_c> sì ,sì , è il logo d mint
<jester-> e mi sarei rotto anche le balle a furia di temergli il sacco
<cristian_c> soulblack, apri un terminale
<soulblack> e gia aperto ctrl alt t
<soulblack> =)
<cristian_c> soulblack, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate
<cristian_c> soulblack, digita: gnome-screenshooter
<jester-> scommetti che da errore?
<cristian_c> e pasta tutto allora
<soulblack> aspe faccio tutta la procedura
<cristian_c> soulblack, digita: gnome-screenshoot
<cristian_c> ho corretto il comando
<cristian_c> soulblack, digita: gnome-screenshot
<cristian_c> ora è giusto
<maxus> Ciao a tutti, stò scaricando ubuntu 12.10 volevo sapere che carrateristiche minime deve avere il pc per supportarlo. Grazie
<cristian_c> !requisiti | maxus
<ubot-it> maxus: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<soulblack> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1608408/
<soulblack> ecco qui ragazzi
<maxus> gentilissimo... :-D
<cristian_c> soulblack, hai cinnamon o gnome-shell
<jester-> cristian_c: la gui si dovrebbe essere aperta
<soulblack> cinnamon forse
<jester-> ma siccome trolla..........
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Cinnamon
<cristian_c> jester- è probabile
<jester-> sicuro non probabile
<maxus> grazie. Il pc che stò equipaggiando ha 512 RAM e un AMD 1.33 Ghz quale versione m consigliate???
<jester-> prova e vedi che ti da la stessa menata
<jester-> maxus: lubuntu
<cristian_c> maxus e ci girerà male forse
<jester-> molto male
<soulblack> e pieno di errori
<jester-> oggià
<soulblack> da doppie w e e a manetta
<cristian_c> soulblack, digita: dpkg -l | grep gnome-screenshot
<soulblack> e pieno di impossibile recuperare ecc ecc
<cristian_c> avrai anche incasinato i repo forse
<cristian_c> tanto per cambiare
<jester-> lol
<jester-> ma va
<soulblack> ii  gnome-screenshot                       3.4.1-0ubuntu1                          screenshot application for GNOME
<cristian_c> è installato, basta
<jester-> ma non parte
<cristian_c> ecco perché lo stamp non va
<cristian_c> pialla tutto
<jester-> capito lo hai
<cristian_c> eh, idcevo anche il tasto stamp non va per lo stesso motivo
<soulblack> e da formattare tutto
<cristian_c> repo compromessi
<maxus> ho letto nella pagina che mia avete indicato che posso installare anche Xubuntu? Il pc lo stò installando in un ufficio pubblico per l'accesso ad internet e vorrei poter creare degli utenti vari per l'accesso ad ognuno. Avete qualche consiglio da darmi? Grazie infinite
<jester-> si ma come formatta?
<cristian_c> soulblack, sei uno specialista nei casini
<cristian_c> jester-, ci mette windows e bon
<jester-> un bel xp e via
<soulblack> be sono inesperto
<soulblack> di linux
<cristian_c> uhm
<jester-> maxus: prova la live di ognuno
<cristian_c> maxus, per xuubntu sei al limite, non credo ce ce la farà
<cristian_c> *xubuntu
<cristian_c> *che
<cristian_c> maxus, troppo vecchio il pc
<jester-> maxus: per accesso a internet perchè piu utenti?
<soulblack> ascoltate non ce un ripristino in linux?
<cristian_c> soulblack, guarda sul wiki
<cristian_c> soulblack, ci sono delle guide
<cristian_c> soulblack, ma sul forum hai chiesto?
<jester-> che cosi studi un po
<cristian_c> soulblack, ma sul forum hai chiesto?
<maxus> jester perchè così ognuno ha il suo profilo
<soulblack> ma se non ce anima viva
<gabribogli> ciao a tutti
<soulblack> gli unici gentili siete voi
<soulblack> e mi scuso perche sono un rompicoglioni ahahaha
<soulblack> Xd
<cristian_c> maxus, allora mettigli lubuntu, lo devi rendere il più performante possibile se lo devono usare gli altri
<soulblack> e metto alal prova la vostra pazienza
<maxus> ora faccio come mi ha consigliato jester, provo la live e vedo cosa succede
<jester-> bè è anche quasi divertente vedere che fa un toll
<gabribogli> ho appena scaricato ubuntu ma ho un problema
<cristian_c> maxus, e crea degli account ospite, o comunque account con poteri limitati
<gabribogli> ho una chiavetta usb postemobile x la connessione ad internet
<gabribogli> mi potreste aiutare nel trovare i driver x ubuntu
<maxus> tempo fa ho provato una diistro di Puppylinux, cosa ne pensate?
<cristian_c> soulblack, sul forum non c'è anima viva?
<soulblack> minchia la vodafone farlocca e poste mobile
<cristian_c> O_O
<soulblack> XD
<gabribogli> XD
<cristian_c> maxus, forse è meglio puppy di ubuntu
<cristian_c> maxus, fai un tentativo con lubuntu
<jester-> maxus: se lubuntu è pesante puppy è l'ultimo baluardo
<maxus> il problema è che puppy non permette di creare utenti
<jester-> maxus: e chi lo ha detto
<cristian_c> maxus, considera che su cd girà un 305 più lento rispetto a quando è installato su hard disk
<cristian_c> *30%
<maxus> scusate l'ignoranza, ci ho provato ma nisba
<jester-> maxus: tutti isistemi winz compreso creano utenti
<jester-> maxus: se hai provato da live è normale la cosa
<maxus> vabbè ora  ci provo e vi faccio sapere... Buona giornata
<cristian_c> gabribogli, forse sono già presenti
<cristian_c> gabribogli, leggiti la guida sul wiki per come fare la connessione
<gabribogli> grazie cristian
<gabribogli> vado subito a cercare
<cristian_c> gabribogli, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Connessione_a_banda_larga_mobile
<cristian_c> gabribogli, ecco il link
<gabribogli> gentilissimo grazie
<gabribogli> mi scusa x l'ignoranza ma sono nuovo nel mondo ubunto
<gabribogli> XD
<gabribogli> *ubuntu
<cristian_c> gabribogli, l'importante è che dai sempre un'occhiata al wiki primam di chiedere qui :)
<cristian_c> *prima
<gabribogli> va bene, grazie
<cristian_c> prego
<rey> buon giorno
<Guest26805> una domanda qualcuno sà come configurare un asus eepc?
<TaLaDo> Guest26805, configurare per cosa?
<Guest26805> vogliointallare ubuntu
<Guest26805> su asus eepc
<TaLaDo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<TaLaDo> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Guest26805> ...basta che seguo i link
<TaLaDo> Guest26805, si
<Guest26805> ...grazie..
<Guest26805> naturalmente si può avere un duble boot ubunt win
<TaLaDo> Guest26805, certo che si
<Guest26805> pechè ho due partizioni
<Guest26805> è un tablet pc
<Guest26805> asus m101t sè non ricordo male
<TaLaDo> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Guest26805> ha 2 gb di ram
<TaLaDo> Guest26805, conrolla se ha i requisiti necessari
<Guest26805> si..e 2 hd
<TaLaDo> al limite prova una live
<Guest26805> tè lo dico subito
<Guest26805> 97 gb
<TaLaDo> Guest26805, e si ma non è che posso farci nulla s
<Guest26805> eheh
<Guest26805> non sono proprio a digiuno
<Guest26805> ho installato versioni linux
<Guest26805> ma sò che i tablet pc sono particolari
<sergios> salve a tutti, ho un problema con il software center: dovrei installare gras gis ma non lo trovo dalla ricerca (ho già attivato i partner su sorgenti software) e non risco nemmeno ad installarlo da qui https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/grass-core/ aprendo il file apt con software center mi da il seguente errore: Non esiste un pacchetto software chiamato «grass-core» nelle sorgenti software attuali.
<sergios> ho da poco provato a fare l'avanzamento da 12.04 a 12.10 mi sono fermato all'inizio quando mi è apparso questo messaggio http://imagebin.org/245435 non vorrei che si sia danneggiato qualcosa visto che nei primi passaggi dell'installazione fa un aggiornamento dei repository o qualcosa del genere, nn ricordo!
<cristian_c> Guest26805, è X86 arm?
<cristian_c> *o
<cristian_c> Guest26805, come architettura
<cristian_c> sergios, sicuro che sia presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu?
<sergios> non sono sicuro ma così ho letto googlando, ma in ogni caso non riesco nemmeno scaricando l'apt dal sito che ho linkato
<sergios> cristian_c leggi su! :)
<cristian_c> sergios, sei sulla 12.10?
<TaLaDo> sergios, hai cliccato sul bottone rosso di quel link?
<sergios> cristian_c no sono con 12.04, si ho cliccato il bottone arancio in basso
<cristian_c> ah, le app
<TaLaDo> sergios, se leggi bene vale solo per 12.10
<cristian_c> Available versions Ubuntu 12.10
<sergios> ho visto, sulla colonna a six
<sergios> :(
<TaLaDo> eh
<sergios> ma quindi per la 12.04 non c'è? mi sembra molto strano!
<cristian_c> sergios, hai aggiunto qualche ppa per caso?
<TaLaDo> sergios, non lo so
<cristian_c> sergios, prova la 12.10 in live e vedi se gira
<sergios> cristian_c ppa sta per...? cmq penso di no
<cristian_c> se gira in live, puoi avanzare
<sergios> cristian_c la live nn gira, mi diventa lo schermo nero!
<cristian_c> sergios, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_Package_Archive
<cristian_c> sergios, uhm, può darsi tu abbia una delle nuove schede intel
<cristian_c> che usa i driver proprietari, i cedarview
<sergios> si esatto, questo è il pc http://www.asus.it/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_1025C/#specifications
<vinrit77> buongiorno
<vinrit77> sono nuovo del mondo linux /ubuntu
<vinrit77> sto scaricando l'ultima versione
<vinrit77> per prova vorrei installarla sul mio
<vinrit77> pc
<vinrit77> ma non voglio perdere per ora windows xp
<vinrit77> come devo procedere?
<vinrit77> posso averli tutte e due contemporaneamente?
<cristian_c> vinrit77, immagino sia un pc vecchio
<vinrit77> non tanto vecchio
<vinrit77> ho hd sata
<sergios> cristian_c ho fatto una registrazione a lounchpad poco tempo fa ma nn ricordo se ho installato questa ppa :S
<vinrit77> ma non sono voluto passare a seven
<vinrit77> mi trovo meglio con XP
<cristian_c> vinrit77, di che anno è?
<vinrit77> 3/4 anni fà
<cristian_c> sergios, non riesco a capire che scheda video ci sia
<cristian_c> vinrit77, ram e cpu
<vinrit77> ram 2GHz CPU P4 3GHz
<cristian_c> sergios, As of today, there is no good, workable open source (Linux) driver for the Cedar Trail PowerVR and Intel Graphics GMA3600.
<cristian_c> sergios, scheda video problematica (per ora)
<cristian_c> sergios, sulla 12.04 c'era il modo di farla funzionare
<cristian_c> vinrit77, allora: secondo me devi provarla in live
<cristian_c> vinrit77, appena hai scaricato la iso, fai il checksum
<cristian_c> !md5 | vinrit77
<ubot-it> vinrit77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> sergios, sarebbe opprtuno sapere cosa hai fatto precisamente per farla funzionare sulla 12.04 appena installata
<cristian_c> sergios, magari puoi fare la stessa cosa sulla 12.10
<cristian_c> sergios, se proprio ti serve e non vuoi aspettare che risolvano questa cosa della gma3600
<vinrit77> non posso installarle contemporaneamente
<vinrit77> e poi qualcosa all'inizio mi dice se usare l'una o l'altra
<cristian_c> sergios, comunque unsuggerimento: se vuoi fare l'avanzamento, devi prima disattivar ei driver proprietari
<cristian_c> sergios, esegui l'avanzamento e poi li riattivi
<cristian_c> *disattivare
<cristian_c> !installazione | vinrit77
<ubot-it> vinrit77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> vinrit77, in ogni caso, provala prima in live
<cristian_c> vinrit77, se soddisfatto, pensi all'installazione in dual boot
<jester-> se non sari rimborsato
<jester-> sarai*
<sergios> cristian_c sulla 12.04 ho attivato i driver proprietari http://imagebin.org/245436  il mio problema non è che voglio passare alla 12.10 (preferisco rimanere in lts) ma vorrei installare gras gis!
<cristian_c> sergios, uhm, non saprei
<cristian_c> sergios, puoi provare a scaricarlo da windows
<cristian_c> e poi copiarlo su ubuntu , ma non è detto che funzioni
<sergios> cristian_c intendi scaricare il file apt come se fosse un exe? (non sono molto pratico)
<cristian_c> il deb semmai
<cristian_c> sergios, può essere un'idea
<sergios> ah ok :D
<cristian_c> al limite non ci riesci
<jester-> sergios: tieni la 12.04 che per eepc va benissimo
<jester-> non ci sono differenze apprezzabili
<sergios> jester- è quello che intendo fare
<sergios> cristian_c e se provassi da qui... http://grass.osgeo.org/download/software/linux/
<cristian_c> eh, però non possiamo andare oltre su questo chan
<cristian_c> qui solo supporto a software presente nei repo
<sergios> cristian_c ok grazie, non sapevo
<sergios> :)
<sergios> cristian_c tornando al problema (presunto) del software center non riesco nemmeno ad installare quantum gis! me lo da come presente nel sw center ma non c'è il tasto installa
<jester-> sergios: installa synaptic che il sftcenter è una ciofeca
<cristian_c> sergios, sarà a pagamento?
<cristian_c> (non so)
<sergios> cristian_c che io sappia no!
<cristian_c> controlla
<cristian_c> installati synaptic come già ti è stato indicato
<pippo123456> list
<sergios> cristia_c, jester- ho installato synaptic e da li sto installando sia quantum gis che grass gis, che sono entrambe presenti nei repository ufficiali e gratuiti! :)  Grazie per il supporto
<sergios> cristia_c, jester- rettifico, su synaptic sono presenti dei pacchetti ggiuntivi, non si tratta dei programmi completi, con questo chiudo l'argomento!
<davyde84> questa mattina un mio amico ha detto di aver installato ubuntu ma che il pc continua a partire con windows senza far vedere grub.. e' possibile?
<jester-> se avvia il disco sbagliato si
<jester-> o gli ha messo grub sulla usb
<bacardy100> salve ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 sono nuovo di linux chi mi aiuta a configurare l amia stampante brother 195c
<jester-> mii la brother, che tipo?
<bacardy100> brother 195 c
<bacardy100> dcp
<jester-> bacardy100: a tuo rischio http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=443833
<bacardy100> a mio riskio sarebbe
<jester-> che potrebbe dare problemi al sistema
<bacardy100> con la seconsa riga non mi fa digitare la password di conferma nel terminale come mai
<bacardy100> seconda riga
<jester-> bacardy100: la digita ma non te la fa vedere, digitale comunque e dai enter
<jester-> altrimenti che pass sarebbe
<Daigoro> ciao a tutti
<Daigoro> avrei bisogno di assistenza c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ? grazie.
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Daigoro
<ubot-it> Daigoro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bacardy100> jester con la seconda riga non mi da nulla
<bacardy100> la prima e la terza invece le ha installate
<jester-> bacardy100: se non da errore significa che ha eseguito
<bacardy100> ok  ora provo se stampa
<jester-> vai
<jester-> bacardy100: mi pare devi riavviare cups, vedi la guida
<bacardy100> a ok
<Daigoro> grazie sono poco avvezzo e rifaccio la domanda : qualcuno ha tempo per aiutarmi?
<jester-> o non sa di averla installata
<enzotib> Daigoro, "Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'"
<glpiana> Daigoro, come leggi sopra, esponi il tuo problema
<jester-> eeeh leggere
<jester-> maddai
<jester-> bacardy100: sudo service cups restart
<Daigoro>  proprio ieri ho installato ubuntu sul mio sony vaio pgc-fr415s mi dunziona quasi tutto. sono riuscito a far funzionare anche adattatore di scheda wireless d-link grazie ai driver trovati sul sito ma quello che non riesco a trovare soni i driver del lettore scheda memory stick. se qualcuno gentilmente mi può dare i giusti consigli saro lieto di accettarli. grazie
<jester-> Daigoro: intendi lettore sd?
<Daigoro> jester si letore sd dedicato
<jester-> Daigoro: sicuro che non lo veda?
<jester-> Daigoro: hai una sd sottomano?
<Daigoro> jester : sicuro, provo ad inserire la mia sd della mia fotocamera sonydsc - p71 e non la vede cosa che quando avevo installato il sistema operativo xp ogni volta che formattavo li aggiungevo manualmente.
<Daigoro> la sd c'è l'ho sottomano
<jester-> Daigoro: collegala poi nel terminale dai: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Daigoro
<ubot-it> Daigoro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Daigoro> jester : scusa se insisto, ma come ti dicevo sono totalmente a digiuno di questo nuovo ma affascinante sitema operativo e avrei bisogno se è possibile di essere guidato passo passo. sieri ho imparato come si fa ad aprire il terminale.
<jester-> Daigoro: e nel terminale scrivi sudo fdisk -l e metti l'output nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Daigoro> jester : scusa jester ho fatto quanto mi hai detto, ma come faccio a copiare e ad in collare? faccio con il tasto dx del mause ma non mi permette di incollare.
<jester-> Daigoro: preciso come in winz, evidenzi il testo, destro-->copia destro--incolla
<Daigoro> jester : quando sono nel terminale, pigiando il tasto dx non viene fuori copia o incolla.
<jester-> Daigoro: hai evidenziato il testo?
<jester-> Daigoro: prima parola tieni premuto il sinistro e trassina sull'ultima parola
<jester-> quind sul testo evidenziato--> destro copia
<Daigoro> jester : ok fatto
<jester-> incolla qui il link alla pagina per poterlo vedere
<Daigoro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1608921/
<jester-> Daigoro: <jester-> Daigoro: collegala poi nel terminale dai: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> ti pare giusto il comando?
<jester-> -l = -elle minuscolo
<Daigoro> jester : collego la scheda nella slot?
<jester-> Daigoro: certo, va fatto dopo aver collegato la sd
<Daigoro> jester : grazie. Fatto
<jester-> link
<Daigoro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1608959/
<jester-> Daigoro: adesso l'utputo di dmesg | tail
<jester-> l'output*
<Daigoro> jester : devo scrivere nel terminale : dmsg  tail ?
<jester-> Daigoro:  dmesg | tail
<jester-> copia da qui
<jester-> che fai prima
<Daigoro> jester : grazie!
<Daigoro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1608986/
<Daigoro> jester  : link
<jester-> Daigoro: proprio non la caga
<Daigoro> jester : purtroppo
<jester-> Daigoro: altra sd non da camera? provato ad attaccare la camera alla usb?
<jester-> im modalità scarico?
<Daigoro> jester : ok.
<jester-> Daigoro: è lettore integrato o esterno da usb
<Daigoro> jester : ho collegato la fotocamera alla usb e me l'ha riconosciuta.
<jester-> ottimo
<jester-> Daigoro: è lettore integrato o esterno da usb
<TRUMAN> ciao a tutti
<TRUMAN> hello to all
<Daigoro> jester : non capisco
<jester-> !ciao | TRUMAN
<ubot-it> TRUMAN: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<TRUMAN> mi dicono che da queste parti siete dei guru
<jester-> esagerano
<TRUMAN> speriamo di no perche il io ubuntu si avvia ma rimane con schermo nero
<jester-> !dettagli | TRUMAN
<ubot-it> TRUMAN: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Daigoro> jester : la fotocamera collegata alla usb mi fa vedere cio che ho sulla sd inserita nella fotocamera.
<jester-> Daigoro: e non va bene?
<Daigoro> jester : benissimo. volevo solo vedere se fosse stato possibile far leggere direttamnete dalla slot. comunque mi va bene lostesso
<jester-> Daigoro: è lettore integrato o esterno da usb
<Daigoro> jester : lettore à integratoal pc
<jester-> Daigoro: mi pare strano che non lo veda, prova magari una sd normale
<Daigoro> jester : purtroppo la sony su questo laptop ha montato solo l'hardware per sd sony dedicata
<jester-> pensa te
<TRUMAN> " mi sarei aspettato che si avviasse " ma appena lo accendo il portatile con processore atom  , rimane  freezato con sfondo viola prima di avviarsi ... ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> TRUMAN: se non dici: che pc, che versione di ubuntu, come hai installato, che scheda video hai
<Daigoro> jester per questo come inizialmente scritto ogni volta che formattavo ricaricavo i driver aggiungendo le periferiche.
<jester-> TRUMAN: installata su hd interno o esterno
<TRUMAN> e un hp mini pc con processore atom 10 pollici di schermo , probabilmete sk video intel ..... e ho installato ubuntu da cd esterno
<jester-> Daigoro: si sa che ai vaio non è tanto simpatico linux
<jester-> TRUMAN: al boot lo vedi il menu di grub?
<jester-> i casi sono 2: installazione farlocca o scheda video
<Daigoro> jester : ho imparato un'altra cosa. grazie comunque per la gentile assistenza e del tempo dedicatomi.
<TRUMAN> no vorrei farlo apparire per ripristinare i pacchetti danneggiati ma non so come si fa
<jester-> TRUMAN: installando da live lo vedevi il desktop?
<TRUMAN> si da live funziona tutto ok
<jester-> TRUMAN:se ritieni di avere pachetti danneggiati rifai l'installazione
<jester-> TRUMAN: ha dato  errori di pacchetti installando?
<jester-> se andava la live non c'è ragione che non vada anche da installata
<TRUMAN> quando lo avevo installato no era spettacolare ..... funzionava benissimo poi qlcn ha toccato e sonon qui.
<jester-> TRUMAN: controlla md5sum della iso, se giusto la riscrivi su cd normale e non su un rw
<jester-> TRUMAN: quindi non è un problema subito dopo installazione ma da pacioccamenti
<TRUMAN> jester sei trooopo tecnico per me ..nono ho capito cosa vuoi sapere
<michelesyd7> ciao a tutti
<michelesyd7> mi potete aiutare ? grazie
<jester-> TRUMAN: se il problema è che dopo aver installato e riavviato non va è un conto, se in seguito a qualche azione fatta sul sistema un altro
<glpiana> !aiuto | michelesyd7
<ubot-it> michelesyd7: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<michelesyd7> ok grazie
<michelesyd7> stò scaricando la versione 12.10, im mio pc non è dotato di masterizzatore. posso istallare da usb?
<jester-> !usb | michelesyd7
<ubot-it> michelesyd7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<michelesyd7> una volta istallato all'avvio del pc, mi chiederà quale sistemaoperativo scegliere?
<jester-> michelesyd7: se hai anche winz si
<michelesyd7> grazie ci provo! a presto
<jester-> michelesyd7: scegli installa accanto
<michelesyd7> non ho capito scusa
<jester-> michelesyd7: quando installi hai gi partizione pre linux?
<jester-> per linux*
<michelesyd7> ho provato magic tool partition, ho creato la partizione ma dice sempre unallocated
<Daigoro> jester : jester prova a dare un'occhiata a questa stringa per favore.
<Daigoro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1609167/
<jester-> michelesyd7: fa danni quel coso, e quanto è lo spazio non alloato
<michelesyd7> 12 gb
<michelesyd7> ora non riesco più a riportare il disco come prima
<jester-> Daigoro: vuol dire che ha riconosciuto un qualcosa come secndo disco
<jester-> Daigoro: ed è una sd
<Daigoro> jester : ah
<Daigoro> si
<jester-> Daigoro: sempre la sd della camera o tutta la camera
<Daigoro> ho provato a scivere nella stringa dopo aver piu volte inserito la sd nella slott del pc integrato
<Daigoro> jester solo sd camera
<jester-> Daigoro: te la dovrebbe aver montata
<olimpio> ciao qualcuno che parli italiano?
<jester-> Daigoro: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Daigoro> jester : come faccio a vederla?
<jester-> apri il file manager (cartella home)
<Daigoro> jester devo scivere nel terminale questa tringa?
<jester-> la dovresti vedere nella colona di sinistra
<jester-> prima fai col nautilus
<Daigoro> Jester : cos'è il nautiluss
<jester-> il file manager la cartella che hai nella barra a sinistra
<olimpio> vi espongo il mio problema vorrei installare ubuntu come unico programma operativo sul mio portatile ma non riesco a formattare hard disk
<jester-> olimpio: basta scegliere: usa l'intero disco e fa tutto l'installer
<michelesyd7> jester cosa faccio con quella partizione che in nessun modo ora riesco a far tornare come prima
<jester-> michelesyd7: se non allocato è spazio libero e non partizione, quanto è grande
<michelesyd7> 12 gb
<michelesyd7> lo avevo creato per istallare linux li
<jester-> e ti bastano 12 giga?
<olimpio> ciao jester  spiegami i primi passi
<jester-> !installazione | olimpio
<ubot-it> olimpio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<michelesyd7> non lo so pensavo di si
<jester-> ci sono anche le figure
<jester-> michelesyd7: se spazi non allocato al partizionamento installando scegli usa lo spazio libero contiguo
<michelesyd7> ok
<jester-> michelesyd7: il sistema base prende 4 gb e qualcosa, il resto rimane per app che si installano e i dati tuoi
<jester-> vedi te
<Daigoro> jester : ho fatto come mi hai detto, probabilmente mi ha riconosciuto lì'unita floppf disck.
<michelesyd7> ho scaricato la iso, montata con virtual clone cd ma non esce istalla
<jester-> Daigoro: a sisnitra se c'è la clicchi e si monta
<Daigoro> jester : in quanto nella cartella home a sx vedo montato questo drive
<jester-> michelesyd7: mica si installa cosi
<michelesyd7> hahahah lo immaginavo
<jester-> !installazione | michelesyd7 leggi che non ti rovina la vista
<ubot-it> michelesyd7 leggi che non ti rovina la vista: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Daigoro> jester : in dispositivi vedo solo unità floppy
<jester-> Daigoro: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Daigoro> jester : ok
<jester-> Daigoro: poi in dispositivi clicchi filesysteme e quindi la cartella mnt
<michelesyd7> grazie a dopo......
<pikio93> Ho installato ubuntu ma non riesco a farlo partire....help me!!
<pikio93> Ho installato ubuntu ma non riesco a farlo partire....help me!!
<Daigoro> jester: fatto.
<jester-> Daigoro: errori?
<jester-> !dettagli | pikio93
<ubot-it> pikio93: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Daigoro> jester : la cartella mnt è vuota
<jester-> Daigoro: allora il mount ha dato errore
<pikio93> mi compare lo schermo nero con tantissime scritte quando l'ho riavviato e resta fermo così
<jester-> !dettagli | pikio93
<ubot-it> pikio93: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pikio93> mi compare lo schermo nero con tantissime scritte quando l'ho riavviato e resta fermo così
<jester-> pikio93: spe che prendo la palla di vetro
<jester-> pikio93: che pc, che versione di ubuntu, che scheda grafica, come hai installato
<pikio93> allora io ho installato l'ultima versione, quella che mi fa scaricare....ho installato tramite penna usb e ho un asus eee pc flare serie ok'
<pikio93> ?
<jester-> pikio93: la live andava la graafica?
<Daigoro> jester : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1609322/
<pikio93> cioè?
<jester-> Daigoro: l'ha persa
<jester-> pikio93: boot da usb prova ubuntu hai fatto?
<Daigoro> jester : riprovo a rimetterla?
<jester-> Daigoro: prova
<pikio93> si ma non parte
<Daigoro> ok
<jester-> e guarda se appare in nautilus
<jester-> pikio93: non parte il prova ubuntu? quindi non è installata?
<jester-> pikio93: no pvt
<jester-> pikio93: non parte il prova ubuntu? quindi non è installata?
<pikio93> siii ha installato ma dopo quando mi chiede di riavviare rimane uno sfondo nero con tante scritte e tanti [ok]
<jester-> pikio93: hai installato da prova ubuntu o subito da installa ubuntu
<pikio93> subito installa ubuntu
<jester-> pikio93: hai anche winz?
<pikio93> cioè?
<jester-> se hai anche windows installato
<pikio93> l'ho eliminato installando solo ubuntu
<jester-> male
<pikio93> perché?? se lo lasciavo non partiva neanche l'istallazione
<jester-> pikio93: al boot premi ripetutamente shift, compare il menu
<jester-> vai in opzioni avanzate e parti in recovery
<jester-> al menu scegli grafica sicura o failsafe che sia
<pikio93> cioè nel boot? io sto accendendo il pc...cosa devo fare
<jester-> pikio93: primi a ripezione il tasto shift (maiuscolo)
<pikio93> ok ora?
<jester-> avanced options
<jester-> recovery
<pikio93> ci sono 2 opzioni
<jester-> la seconda
<pikio93> ok
<pikio93> mi esce recovery menu...cosa metto?? CI SONO 9 OPZIONI
<jester-> pikio93: c'è failsafe ?
<pikio93> failsafex?
<jester-> si
<jester-> prova da li
<pikio93> gli do yes?
<jester-> eh
<pikio93> sono comparse scritte sotto e lampeggià un trattino
<jester-> non parte la grafica?
<pikio93> no....se schiaccio tasti della tastiera compaiono le lettere
<jester-> sari mica andato in tty
<jester-> c'è # come prompt?
<pikio93> cioè?
<jester-> c'è il simbolo #
<pikio93> ma dove in quelle scritte?
<jester-> scrivi exit e dai enter
<michelesyd> ciao
<pikio93> con la tastiera lo scrivo?
<Janniroquai> salve a tutti
<jester-> se ti vieni col pensiero
<michelesyd> ho montato la iso uneetbootin
<michelesyd> ora cosa faccio
<michelesyd> riavvio schermata blu e che facc?
<pikio93> l'ho scritto e ho messo enter ed è andato a capo
<jester-> michelesyd: hai montato cosa?
<michelesyd> la iso
<michelesyd> su usb
<jester-> pikio93: riavvia da live usb e scegli prova ubuntu
<jester-> michelesyd: hai fatto la usb?
<michelesyd> in che senso ?
<pikio93> come riavvio...non posso fare niente
<jester-> pikio93:tieni pigiato il tasto power che si spegne
<jester-> michelesyd: dimmelo tu il senso
<pikio93> ascolta puoi venire in privato?
<jester-> no
<jester-> gli altri puppano se vengo in pvt?
<pikio93> cioè?
<jester-> cse do retta a te in pvt non posso vedere gli altri
<jester-> che poi dimmi che diferenza fa
<pikio93> ah ok....allora sto partendo con la versione prova
<michelesyd> ho scaricato la iso dal sito ufficiale, scaricato unetbootin caricato la iso su usb, alla fine del processo si riavvia il pc, il boot mi fa scegliere di partire con usb. poi come proseguo
<jester-> pikio93: sei da live e la grafica è ok?
<pikio93> no ora c'è un trattino che lampeggia su uno sfondo nero
<jester-> michelesyd: poi parti da usb e segui la guida wiki
<michelesyd> puoi ripostarmela grazie
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> pikio93: hai riavviato con la usb di installazione?
<pikio93> si
<jester-> pikio93: scelto prova ubuntu?
<pikio93> si
<jester-> che succede
<pikio93> scritte binche poi scompaiono e compare solo un trattino bianco che lampeggia
<jester-> pikio93: lascialo fare qualche minuto
<pikio93> c'è già circa 3 minuti
<jester-> se il pc è debole impiega assai
<pikio93> mmmh ok....allora potrebbe valere la stessa cosa per l'avvio normalmente o no?
<jester-> vediamo se parte
<pikio93> ancora è così
<jester-> pikio93: a 5 minut riavvia alla prima schermata da F6 metti noapic e nomodeset come opzioni
<jester-> quindi prova ubuntu
<jester-> ma mi sa di usb venuta male
<jester-> pikio93: hai ancora un pc winz?
<michelesyd> ok grazie ma ci rinuncio
<pikio93> cosa vuol dire win<?
<jester-> uindos
<pikio93> no
<jester-> shit
<pikio93> shift cosa?
<jester-> rifai la penna ma prima controlla md5sum della iso e se il pc non è granche scaricati xubuntu
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> pikio93: questo è il migliore ma è per winz http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<piro80> buona sera a tutti
<piro80> ho un problema con synaptic qualcuno può aiutarmi
<bag_> ciao sono un potenziale nuovo utente ubu , potenziale perche ho scaricato wubi dal sito ufficiale ma se lo apro mi da unistaller
<bag_> se qualcuno puo aiutarmi le sarei molto grato
<bag_> grazie
<Holden> bag_, se lo vuoi solo provare, installa virtualbox su windows e prova il file .iso che hai scaricato
<francesco__> !flashplugin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flashplugin'
<piro80> buona sera a tutti
<francesco__> !flashplugins
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flashplugins'
<piro80> ho un problema con synaptic qualcuno può aiutarmi
<speedsonic> salve
<speedsonic> qualcuno mi sa dire come si puo mettere il brower firefox con i menu in italiano?
<speedsonic> scusate, ok è in italiano ora
<speedsonic> grazie lo stesso
<piro80> synaptic si avvia senza privilegi di amministratore
<francesco__> prova
<francesco__> qualcuno sa dirmi come configurare nvidia per doppio monitor
<francesco__> grazie
<francesco__> vorrei clonarlo e mantere le 2 differeni risoluzioni come win
<francesco__> ce nessuno?
<akis24> buonasera
<cicciostrano> ho un problema con nvidia
<cicciostrano> ce nessuno?
<cicciostrano> ehhhhe no.. reinstallo win
<cicciostrano> adios
<mark___> ho ubuntu 12.04.voglio visionare video su youtube e quando ne apro uno mi dice:impossibile caricare shockwave flash
<akis24> mark forse dovresti installare flash-player
<akis24>  ... sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mark___> ma ce l'ho già flash player
<akis24> potresti vedere se per caso è disattivato su firefox  per caso ?
<mark___> ok
<akis24> ti basta andare sui componenti aggiuntivi e poi guardare sui plugin
<mark___> dove posso scaricare flash player?
<akis24> con il comando scritto sopra.....
<akis24> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<akis24> questo
<mark___> mi dice ke i pacchetti sono stati già installati
<akis24> hai la versione 12.04 a 64 bit installata ?
<mark___> 32 bit
<akis24> vedi se il plugin è nella dir home  e i permessi (che devono essere relativi al tuo utente)
<akis24> ovvero te .. suppongo
<akis24> la cartella è nascosta .. applica le impostazioni alla finestra per rendere visibili anche i file nascosti
<mark___> cos'è la dir home?
<akis24> la directory home è la directory su cui trovi  molta roba di quello che installi
<akis24> normalmente assume anche il nome utente con cui hai installato esempio " home di mark "
<akis24> oppure apri il filesystem principale e nelle varie cartelle trovi la cartella " home "
<mark___> e dopo
<akis24> dentro la cartella home  trovi la cartella .adobe
<akis24> e dentro ancora la cartella  flash player
<mark___> non c'è
<akis24> non c'è dove ?
<akis24> ti ripeto la cartella è nascosta ....
<mark___> nella cartella home
<akis24> devi abilitare la visualizzazione dei file nascosti sulla finestra dalle preferenze
<akis24> altrimenti non è installato flash-player
<akis24> oppure fai cosi scrivi questo sulla barra degli indirizzi di firefox  about:plugins
<akis24> dovresti vedere tutti i plugin installati
<akis24> nel tuo caso dovresti leggere questo
<akis24>     File: libflashplayer.so
<akis24>     Versione:
<akis24>     Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<akis24> per il resto forse qualcun altro se legge sa' meglio di me :)
<DD3my> ciao enzotib :)
<gaex> ciao
<pikio93> ho installato ubuntu ma non riesco a farlo partire...ho un asus ee pc flare series e l'ho installato tramite penninsa usb
<pikio93> la versione è 12.10
<pikio93> mi potete aiutare?
<DD3my> pikio93, ti da qualche errore?
<pikio93> no....ho installato e ok...quando a fine installazione mi dice riavviare ora ecc.... faccio riavviare e compare tutto nero con un sacco di scritte...cosa può essere?
<nannes> Salve
<pikio93> ci sei ancora?
<DD3my> pikio93, si ci sono..  eh ti devi ricordare
<DD3my> cosa ti esce in quelle scritte
<DD3my> altrimenti è difficile capire che problema puoi avere
<pikio93> essss è uno schermo intero con tanti ok affianco
<Giachi00> ciao a rutti o tutti
<AlE_> ciaoooo
<AlE_> ragazzi non riesco a fare andare php sul mio server nonostante l'abbia installato, c'è qualche repo da decommentare per caso?
<mrbang> buona sera a tutti
<AlE_> ragazzi non riesco a fare andare php sul mio server nonostante l'abbia installato, c'è qualche repo da decommentare per caso?
<HiFidelity> ciao, allora ho trovato un programma per ubuntu ma la guida per installarlo dice please add the following ppa e mi da una specie di link
<HiFidelity> non ci sono pacchetti .deb
<HiFidelity> come faccio per installarlo
<HiFidelity> si chiama Dead Beef
<HiFidelity> bistecca morta
<HiFidelity> è un player audio
<HiFidelity> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<HiFidelity> gg
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: Installato il repositore (ppa) fai un update col gestore pacchetti (synaptic) e installi il pacchetto desiderato, ciao!
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: scusa ho scritto male....--> per correttezza i repository non si "installano" ma si aggiungono nella sources.list
<HiFidelity> eh va beh
<HiFidelity> poi che devo fare
<HiFidelity> sudo apt get-update
<HiFidelity> no?
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: Si, e poi installi il pacchetto desiderato.
<HiFidelity> come si fa
<HiFidelity> poi a installare il pachett
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: sudo apt get-update && sudo apt get-install "nomepacchetto"
<HiFidelity> update lo sto facendo
<HiFidelity> installare boh
<HiFidelity> io ho solo questo
<HiFidelity> ppa:starws-box/deadbeef-player
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: come si chiama il pacchetto
<HiFidelity> c'è scritto nel sino
<HiFidelity> Ubuntu
<HiFidelity> Please use the following PPA: ppa:starws-box/deadbeef-player
<HiFidelity> basta
<HiFidelity> bistecca morta player
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: Vuoi spiegare cosa devi installare, grazie!
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: Che programma/pacchetto necessiti ?
<HiFidelity> deadbeef player
<HiFidelity> http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/download.html
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: ma per Android
<HiFidelity> Ubuntu
<HiFidelity> c'è la ppa
<ErVito> !ppa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa'
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: Te lo chiedo di nuovo, cosa devi fare con quel programma ???
<mrbang> ppa sta per la piattaforma online di sviluppo Launchpad
<mrbang> copia e incolla il link nel browser
<HiFidelity> io non ci ho capito niente eh
<HiFidelity> allora
<HiFidelity> c'è sto sito
<HiFidelity> che danno sto player
<HiFidelity> per UBUNTU
<HiFidelity> si chiama bistecca morta
<HiFidelity> voglio installarlo ma
<HiFidelity> nella guida dicono solo di aggiungere
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: Il problema non è spiegarti coma aggiungere un Repositore, ma capire cosa vuoi fare!!
<HiFidelity> voglio installare questo programma
<HiFidelity> !!!
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: Per quale motivo?
<HiFidelity> è un lettore audio
<HiFidelity> mi serve
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: A cosa ti serve ?
<jester-> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk
<mrbang> installa vlc
<HiFidelity> no
<jester-> in pratica la maggior parte sono cancerogeni
<HiFidelity> allora
<HiFidelity> allora
<HiFidelity> calma
<HiFidelity> questo mi serve perchè è uno dei pochi che riesce a impostare alsa per fare uno stream bit-perfect alla scheda audio, un pò come WASAPI per windos
<HiFidelity> solo che WASAPi qui non lo posso usare
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: Come già suggerito da mrbang non necessiti per l'uso normale di quel programma, perchè ti devi complicare la vita, visto che tra l'altro non sei molto esperto(visto che non sai cosa è un PPA), :)
<mrbang> dammi il link del sito dove hai trovato il software
<HiFidelity> ok
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: lo fa anche VLC, ti consiglio quello
<HiFidelity> Jano non lo fa vlc
<HiFidelity> mrbang: http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/download.html
<[Jano]> HiFidelity: Si
<mrbang> hai ubuntu 32bit
<mrbang> ?
<HiFidelity> si
<mrbang> http://sourceforge.net/projects/deadbeef/files/debian/0.5.6/deadbeef_0.5.6-1_i386.deb/download
<mrbang> apri il link, attendi un secondo.. scarica il pacchetto .deb
<mrbang> quando l'hai scaricato, se hai un Windows Manager attivo, apri la cartella Downloads e clicca due volte sul file appena scaricato
<mrbang> altrimenti apri il terminale posizionati nella directory del file e digita "sudo dpkg -i nomefile.deb"
<HiFidelity> ovvia fatto
<HiFidelity> apposto
<HiFidelity> grazie
<mrbang> HiFidelity prego
<[Jano]> Ciao a tutti, vado a nanna !
<mrbang> buona notte!
<mrbang> a presto, ci sentiamo domani sera. Buona notte a tutti!
<HiFidelity> va bene, allora adesso ho un archivio tar che dovrebbe essere un programma
<HiFidelity> ho scompattato la cartella
<HiFidelity> come faccio a installarlo?
<Daigoro> Salve, c'è qualcuno disponibile a darmi delle indicazioni?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Daigoro
<ubot-it> Daigoro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Daigoro> ubot-it :qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daigoro> sono poco avvezzo a questo nuovo sistema operativo (ubuntu) e vorrei sapere se c'è la possibilita di far comunicare tramite ssh il mio iphone con ubuntu. grazie
<mibofra> Daigoro: si c'è, basta che scarichi un client sull'iphone se vuoi gestire con l'iphone ubuntu
<mibofra> viceversa metti un server ssh sull'iphone
<Daigoro> mibofra : mi sapresti indicare nel dettaglio per favore?
<mibofra> Daigoro, vuoi controllare ubuntu con lo smartphone ?
<mibofra> ?
<mibofra> con smartphone intendo l'iphone
<Daigoro> mibofra : no vorrei riuscire a navigare nelle cartelle dell'iphone per poter aggiungere eliminare file musica video foto etc...
<Daigoro> mibofra : un po come succedeva quando avevo xp come sistema operativo utilizzando il programma vinsp
<mibofra> Daigoro, ma se usi il cavetto per collegare l'iphone al pc, ubuntu lo prende
<jester-> Daigoro: se vuoi portare aifono in discarica fallo
<jester-> Daigoro: installati winz in virtualbox e usa itunes
<Daigoro> mibofra : si lo prende in parte ma non ti fa entrare nelle sottocartelle
<mibofra> Daigoro: provato con banshee ?
<mibofra> lo dovrebbe supportare egregiamente
<Daigoro> come dicevo all'inizio sono poco avvezzo, il sistema lìho installato proprio ieri
<mibofra> almeno fino a quando ho utilizzato un iphone e banshee :)
<mibofra> Daigoro: banshee è un'altro player, lo trovi nell'ubuntu software center
<Daigoro> mibofra : grazie adesso provo.
<mibofra> Daigoro: prego
<jester-> Daigoro: in pratica da linux paciocchi male pure android ai dev non gli frega dei cellofoni
<Daigoro> jester : non capisco cosa vuoi dire. comunque non so se su ubuntu si puo installare itunes
<jester-> !virtualbox Daigoro
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> Daigoro: con quello puoi avere una winz dentro a linux
<jester-> che funza come se fosse un pc separato
<jester-> Daigoro: installi xp o winz7 e sei aposto
<jester-> non devi nenache riavviare il pc
<Daigoro> jester : il problema che sul laptop ho installato il sistema operativo ubuntu e tolto xp home
<jester-> Daigoro: eh appunto
<jester-> Daigoro:  xp o altro si installa dentro a ubuntu
<jester-> si chiama macchina virtuale
<Daigoro> jester : e come si fa?
<jester-> installi bxox non ose, lo apri, installi xp fa un hd dentro a una cartella compressa
<jester-> quando lo apri e lo metti a schermo intero non ti accorgi che è virtuale
<Daigoro> e dove lo si prende questo programma?
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | Daigoro
<bacardy100> salve devo installare lo scanner per la brother dcp 195c chi mi da il comando da terminale
<ubot-it> Daigoro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cristian_c> bacardy100, non funziona di default?
<bacardy100> no
<Daigoro> ubot -it : una volta installato virtualbox cosa faccio?grazie
<jester-> Daigoro: installi winz
<jester-> lo apri e ceri una nuova macchina e segui i lwizard
<cristian_c> bacardy100, che software hai usato?
<jester-> Daigoro: prendi quello da sito oracle, comunque segui il wiki per la versione non ose, quella con restrizioni di licenza
<bacardy100> ho digitato direttamente nel terminale
<Daigoro> cioè vuoi dire prendo il cd di istallazione di xp e avvio?
<jester-> Daigoro: comincia a installare poi lo pari e fai
<jester-> è intuitivo
<cristian_c> bacardy100, csa hai digitato?
<jester-> Daigoro: tieni presente che poi devi installare le exstenzion e le addons
<bacardy100> una guida che mi e stata data oggi qui ma era solo per la stampante per lo scanner ci stava un altro procedimento ke non ricordo
<Daigoro> jester : in questo momento per me è un linguaggio difficile.
<Daigoro> jester : provo prima a farmi una cultura e poi procedero con l'installazione nel frattempo l'ho scaricato
<cristian_c> bacardy100, apri simple scan
<cristian_c> bacardy100, ma che guida hai seguito
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> Daigoro: se non incominci a leggere il wiki e a provare rimane difficile, se non capisci qualcosa dal wiki vinei qui e chiedi
<bacardy100> jester me la data
<jester-> Daigoro: hai sistema a 32 o a 64bit
<Daigoro> 32
<jester-> spe
<Daigoro> il mio è un sony vaio pcg fr u15s  antico come laptop
<Daigoro> 415s
<jester-> Daigoro: quanta ram ha il pc
<Daigoro> 512 di ram
<Daigoro> la potrei estendere a 1024
<jester-> Daigoro: lasciamo perdere, se non ha almeno 2 giga da fare un giga per parte non va
<Daigoro> jester : ti ringrazio comunque per la tua gentilezza e disponibilità
<Daigoro> una domanda
<Daigoro> leggere il wiki cosa significa?
<jester-> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<jester-> Daigoro: c'è un po di tutto
<jester-> Daigoro: e sono guide testate, salvo qualcuna
<Daigoro> jester : grazie comunque.
<jester-> Daigoro: per esempio cerca xchat li nella ricerca wiki
<Daigoro> ok
<Daigoro> mi viene fuori questo
<Daigoro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1610779/
<bacardy10> simple scan si e bloccato
<cristian_c> bacardy10, cioè?
<cristian_c> bacardy10, che guida hai seguito?
<bacardy10> non si chiude lo aperte e nn si kiude sta in palla
<jester-> killall simplescan
<cristian_c> lol
<Daigoro> jester : cosa sono? programmi?
<bacardy10> jester mi ha fatto installare la guida per la dcp 185c io ho la dcp 195c e va bene cmq per lo scanner ho kiuso ed ho perso la guida
<jester-> Daigoro: c'è di tutto dai programmi alle guide per wifi e palle varie
<jester-> bacardy10: va che jester- non si ha fatto installare nulla
<Daigoro> jester : grazie mille daro un'occhiata
<Daigoro> alla prossima
 * jester- ti ha forse  dato un link al forum o wiki ammargano
<cristian_c> bacardy10, dpkg -l | grep brother
<bacardy10> esatto jester mi hai dato un link
<bacardy10> cristina fatto non mi da nulla
<cristian_c> bacardy10, dpkg -l | grep brother
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> bacardy10, dpkg -l | grep dcpr
<jester-> cristian_c: è roba cups non da deb
<cristian_c> ah
<jester-> se ricordo bene
<cristian_c> bacardy10, dpkg -l | grep ltdl
<cristian_c> bacardy10, dpkg -l | grep iscan
<bacardy10> niente da fare cristian
<cristian_c> di solito i pacchetti dello scanner brother hanno questi nomi
<cristian_c> niente di niente
<jester-> cristian_c: bacardy10 http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=443833
<cristian_c> bacardy10, scollega e ricollega lo scanner
<cristian_c> bacardy10, e digita: dmesg | tail
<bacardy10> niente cristian
<bacardy10> si esatto jester
<bacardy10> ma quando mi dice installate i 2 file (click del mouse apri con ubuntu software center,non serve salvare) mi da errore
<cristian_c> bacardy10, posta il risultato del comando
<bacardy10> The file “/home/carlo-gazza/Scaricati/brscan-0.2.4-0.i386.rpm” could not be opened.
<cristian_c> bacardy10, eh, ma volevi installare gli .rpm
<cristian_c> bacardy10, che sono i pacchetti di fedora, non di ubuntu
<cristian_c> bacardy10, digita il comando che ti ho indicato prima
<bacardy10_> The file “/home/carlo-gazza/Scaricati/brscan-0.2.4-0.i386.rpm” could not be opened.
<cristian_c> bacardy10, ma quale comando hai digitato?
<bacardy10_> arpi con ubuntu softwar center
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> ma non hai letto
<bacardy10_> on stampante sempre accesa naturalmente. installate i 2 file (click del mouse apri con ubuntu software center,non serve salvare):  brscan3 64bit.deb   e  scan-key-tool 64bit .deb ora è necessaria questa procedura: aprite il terminale e digitate:
<cristian_c> 00:55:47 <bacardy10_> The file “/home/carlo-gazza/Scaricati/brscan-0.2.4-0.i386.rpm” could not be opened.
<cristian_c> 00:53:19 <cristian_c> bacardy10, che sono i pacchetti di fedora, non di ubuntu
<cristian_c> 00:53:04 <cristian_c> bacardy10, eh, ma volevi installare gli .rpm
<bacardy10_> la guida indica cosi scarico i driver dal sito brother e poi li apro con ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, tra l'altro ti avevo indicato un'altra procedura
<bacardy10_> ma mi da errore
<bacardy10_> lo fatta ma nada
<cristian_c> ma io non ti ho indicato questo
<bacardy10_> cristian
<cristian_c> non leggi quando scrivo
<bacardy10_> si le ho fatte le tue procedure
<bacardy10_> ma niente
<cristian_c> però non mi hai postato nulla
<cristian_c> !pastebin | bacardy10_
<ubot-it> bacardy10_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bacardy10_> si sono caduto 2 volte
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-05
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, scollega e ricollega lo scanner, poi apri un terminale e digita:
<cristian_c> dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, inoltre, tu non hai scaricato i .deb
<cristian_c> ma gli .rpm
<bacardy10_> [34856.752041] usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 21 using uhci_hcd [34856.946141] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 21 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04F9 pid 0x0222 [34856.950125] scsi18 : usb-storage 5-1:1.2 [34857.976868] scsi 18:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Brother  DCP-195C         1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 [34857.977551] sd 18:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0 [34858.056247] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable di
<bacardy10_> mi ha dato questo
<cristian_c> !pastebin | bacardy10_
<ubot-it> bacardy10_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bacardy10_> un casino
<cristian_c> ?
<bacardy10_> come scarico i deb
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, prima posta su pastebin
<bacardy10_> ma in plain text hce metto
<bacardy10_> che metto
<cristian_c> copia tutto in content
<cristian_c> plain text lascialo
<bacardy10_> fatto
<cristian_c> link?
<bacardy10_> scusa e la prima volta che scrivo in pastebin
<cristian_c> posta il link
<bacardy10_> come faccio
<cristian_c> copia e incolla dal browser
<cristian_c> dalla barra degli indirizzi
<cristian_c> altrimenti come faccio a vedere il tuo paste? :D
<bacardy10_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ma hai premuto su paste?
<bacardy10_> si
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1610824/
<cristian_c> questo è un esempio mio
<pook> salve ragazzi volevo sapere LUBUNTU e il piu leggero
<pook> ????
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, devi fare la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> pook, provalo e vedrai
<bacardy10_> vedi ora
<pook> cristian io ho provato xubuntu
<pook> ma nn funziona
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, non hai postato il link in canale
<pook> e volevo sapere se LUBUNTU e la piu leggerà?
<cristian_c> pook, in che senso?
<cristian_c> pook, più di xubuntu sì
<cristian_c> pook, ma meno completa
<cristian_c> o meno user-friendly di xubuntu
<bacardy10_> bo
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, qual'è il problema
<bacardy10_> non riesco
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, perché non posti il link al codice?
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, che difficoltà hai? È semmplice
<cristian_c> *semplice
<bacardy10_> il codice dv sta
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, il codice l'hai copiato su pastebin
<pook> CRISTIAN > IL MIO PC E UN PRESARIO 700 DEL 2001/2002  ED E MOLTO VECCHIO IO HO WINDOWS XP SOPRA PERO E MOLTO LENTO E MI DA PROBLEMI HO PROVATO AD ISTALLARE XUBUNTU E NN SI ISTALLA MI DA ERRORE PERCHE E UN PO PESSANTE E VOLEVO SAPERE SE LUBUNTU SE PIU LEGGERO
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, ora serve che posti l'indirizzo della pagina, così posso leggerlo
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | pook
<ubot-it> pook: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<pook> CRISTIAN > COMPAQ PRESARIO 700
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | pook
<pook> scs
<pook> ho sbagliato a scrivere
<pook> hai capito il mio problema
<cristian_c> sì
<pook> ?
<cristian_c> pook, beh , dipende da che pc hai
<cristian_c> pook, cpu e ram
<pook> mmmmm
<cristian_c> processore e memoria
<cristian_c> sono le cose fondamentali
<pook> allore la ram e sui 545 nn sn sicuro
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> sei al limite con xubuntu
<cristian_c> pook, meglio che installi lubuntu
<pook> un numero del genere sn sicuro che nn e 1gb
<pook> e la metta
<cristian_c> pook, a maggor ragione, lubuntu
<cristian_c> pook, provalo in live
<pook> pocchissimo
<cristian_c> pook, ma prima di metterlo sul cd, controlla l'hash
<pook> ok
<cristian_c> !md5 | pook
<ubot-it> pook: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> e poi masterizza
<pook> e hard disk
<pook> e 15 gb
<cristian_c> !iso | pook
<ubot-it> pook: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> pook, un po' pochini i GB di disco
<cristian_c> pc del medioevo
<pook> in poche parole
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, hai fatto?
<pook> ok
<pook> e provare
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> pook, considera che sul cd il sistema è 30 % più lento di quando installato in hard disk
<pook> una domanda ma oltre lubuntu nn c'è ne sn di piu leggeri
<cristian_c> pook, sì, ma si esce da ubuntu
<cristian_c> pook, ci sono altre distro
<cristian_c> pook, ti consiglio un topic apposito
<cristian_c> pook, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=479008
<pook_> Cristian
<pook_> ho capito
<pook_> grazie e buona sera
<cristian_c> notte
<krabador> chiedo scusa, come posso fare una ubuntu live con dentro i catalyst funzionanti?
<cristian_c> !remastersys | krabador
<ubot-it> krabador: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Remastersys
<cristian_c> bacardy10_, a che punto stai?
<krabador> cristian_c, non posso installare il sistema operativo, dovrei farlo da live session, funzionerà lo stesso?
<cristian_c> krabador, non ha molto senso in questo caso
<cristian_c> krabador, ti conviene usare ubuntu builder allora
<cristian_c> krabador, in questo modo lo costruisci da zero
<cristian_c> in chrrot grafico anche
<cristian_c> *chroot
<cristian_c> krabador, la volevo fare anch'io una cosa come la tua, con slax però, aggiungendo i driver wifi XD
<krabador> cristian_c, non ci sei riuscito?
<krabador> sul fronte driver video, per esempio xbmcbuntu viene fornita dagli sviluppatori scaricabile o con i driver nvidia, o con i driver ati
<cristian_c> krabador, ho qualche difficoltà XD
<cristian_c> krabador, allora avevo ragione io che li includevano
<cristian_c> XD
<krabador> cristian_c, certo, se ne vantano già da qualche versionbe
<krabador> mettono proprio 2 iso sul sito
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> notte
<mrbang> Buongiorno a tutti ragazzi. Vorrei chiedervi una cosa riguardo i repository. Ho una configurazione server, su una macchina, con Sistema Operativo UBUNTU 8.10; mi rendo conto che questa distribuzione e' obsoleta e non piu' mantenuta, ma c'e' un modo per continuare a scaricare aggiornamenti/upgrade/update?? Quando uso "apt-get" mi risponde una cosa tipo "Errore 404, risorsa non trovata". Come devo aggiornare i link in /etc/apt/sources?
<mrbang> ?
<mrbang> grazie e buona giornata
<glpiana> ola
<maxus71> Buongiorno a tutti.
<maxus71> Stò installando lubuntu, ma siccome ho una scheda di rete con ip fisso non riesco a configurarla. potete aiutarmi? Grazie infinite
<glpiana> maxus71, cosa ti blocca?
<maxus71> in partica sono all'inizio dell'installazione
<maxus71> e dopo aver selezionato la lingua
<maxus71> si blocca nella schermata dove mi indica che c'è bisogno, o meglio sarebbe auspicabile, che ci siano 4 gB sul disco (segno di spunta verde) e connessione ad internet (X rossa)
<maxus71> una volta che vado avanti rimane in attesa e poi non va avanti l'installazione
<glpiana> maxus71, quindi quando avvii il cd tu scegli di installare e non di provare lubuntu, corretto?
<maxus71> si
<maxus71> il problema che la mia lan ha gli ip fissi, che non posso modificare perchè la rete è fasweb
<glpiana> maxus71, scegli di provare lubuntu, configura la rete e poi fai partire l'installazione usando l'icona che trovi sul desktop
<maxus71> fastweb
<maxus71> l'installazione la faccio partire dal SO in prova?
<glpiana> maxus71, sì, dopo aver configurato la rete
<maxus71> grazie infinite, sei stato gentilissimo
<dimitri> salve, qualcuno sa come si installa magic mouse su ubuntu ?
<dimitri> vorrei anche installare, se possibile, ubuntu su un macbook sapete se è possibile ?
<TaLaDo> dimitri, il bt te lo rileva il magic mouse?
<dimitri> si
<TaLaDo> dimitri, hai inserito 0000?
<dimitri> lo vede a arriva a chiedermi il codice
<dimitri> si messo
<dimitri> ma va sempre in off
<dimitri> mi dice anche che è associato
<TaLaDo> riprova ad associarlo dando 1234
<dimitri> come faccio ? lo cancello e riaprto con la rilevazione ?
<TaLaDo> si
<dimitri> mi dice rilevazione non riuscita
<dimitri> ho provato con 0000 1111 1234 e con rilevazione automatica
<dimitri> io ho cimmannon come interfaccia
<TaLaDo> dimitri, mi sa che è un problema del kernel allora
<TaLaDo> l'interfaccia non è rilevante
<dimitri> riparto con gnome?
<dimitri> però lo vede e lo rileva
<dimitri> prima con 0000 mi ha detto associato
<TaLaDo> dimitri, e si ma non funziona
<dimitri> ma poi non andava in on
<TaLaDo> dimitri, non mi viene in mente altro
<dimitri> TaLaDo, sai se posso installare ubuntu su un macbook ?
<dimitri> credo di essere tra quelli che hanno un mac e non gli piace
<dimitri> vorrei installare ubuntu in dual boot credi funzioni ?
<TaLaDo> dimitri, credo si possa fare anche se secondo me non ne vale la pena
<dimitri> perchè ?
<TaLaDo> dimitri, idee mie :)
<dimitri> io sono rimasto delusissimo da apple forse perchè con ubuntu faccio tutto quello che mi serve e lo vedo molto più versatile... mi sente ongabbiato con mac
<TaLaDo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dimitri> scusami
<dimitri> per installare ubuntu cosa faccio lancio una live e provo ?
<dimitri> o c'e' qualche post che mi da una mano ?
<TaLaDo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<principiante> salve ieri ho disinstallato windows e messo ubuntu, mi funziona bene tranne che non funziona la linea wireless
<principiante> cioè la scheda
<glpiana> principiante, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | principiante
<ubot-it> principiante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AlE_> ciaoooo
<AlE_> ragazzi, ho installato un server mamp ma non mi visualizza i files php, c'è qualche repo da decommentare per caso? risulta tutto installato ed aggiornato!!
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> AIE_, mamp?
<AlE_> eh si…. Lamp!! XD
<cristian_c> ah
<AlE_> mamp è un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> AIE_, che messaggio ricevi?
<AlE_> per i files php dice file not found
<AlE_> parrebbe che non è installato ma invece c'è!!
<cristian_c> AIE_, hai provato http://localhost/ ?
<AlE_> sisi con l'ip della macchina
<cristian_c> AIE_, controlla in /etc/apache
<cristian_c> sites-available/default
<AlE_> /etc/apache/sites-available/default ?
<AlE_> è vuoto!!
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> AIE_, tail /var/log/apache2/error.log
<AlE_> ok
<AlE_> mi da questo: http://pastebin.com/eeiP4f32
<cristian_c> script '/var/www/index.php' not found or unable to stat
<AlE_> quindi?
<cristian_c> File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<cristian_c> File does not exist: /var/www/index.ph
<cristian_c> controlla queste cartelle
<AlE_> quei files non ci sono, in /var/www c'è solo 1 file di prova
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> AIE_, ecco, non va bene
<AlE_> che ho creato io con tanto di dir!!
<cristian_c> io invece ho index.php e una mia cartella
<AlE_> index.php l'ho creato in root e poi ho crearo /var/www
<cristian_c> AIE_, infatti mi dice: It works! This is the default web page for this server. The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<cristian_c> AIE_, infatti devono stare dove devono stare
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<AlE_> si ma infatti funziona!!
<cristian_c> AIE_, è ovvio che poi n on trova niente
<AlE_> solo che non riesco a montarci nulla!!
<AlE_> no spetta...
<cristian_c> AIE_, in che senso
<cristian_c> AIE_, io ho aggiunto una mia cartella
<cristian_c> in /var/www/
<AlE_> io ci ho aggiunto 1 solo file per testare se andava php
<AlE_> e non mi legge sto file
<AlE_> sulla guida dice che una volta installato php crei sto script e te lo dovrebbe vedere (cosa che non fa)
<cristian_c> AIE_, quale guida?
<AlE_> quella di ubuntu.it
<cristian_c> AIE_, sul wiki?
<AlE_> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> !lamp
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<AlE_> no ma va tutto anche phpmyadmin
<AlE_> solo quello non va!!
<cristian_c> AIE_, linka la guida
<AlE_> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/12.10/server/1210server-it.pdf
<cristian_c> AIE_, eppure nella guida si parla di /etc/apache2/sites-available
<AlE_> dove scusami? a me ad ogni modo la dà vuota!
<cristian_c> La configurazione di Apache2 avviene scrivendo delle direttive in semplici file di testo. Queste direttive sono suddivise tra i seguenti file e directory:
<cristian_c> sites-enabled: come mods-enabled, sites-enabled contiene collegamenti simbolici alla directory /etc/apache2/sites-available. Quando viene creato un collegamento simbolico di un file di configurazione nella directory sites-available, il sito configurato sarà attivo al riavvio di Apache2.
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<filo1234> AlE_: di default apache ha abilitato /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<AlE_> quindi mi manca sto passaggio!!
<filo1234> hai gia una pagina di default, installando apache
<filo1234> che è index.html in /var/www/
<AlE_> /var/www/ le ho dovute creare io perché non le avevo!!
<filo1234> O.O
<filo1234> scusa ma apche come l'hai installato?
<filo1234> apache
<AlE_> dalla prima installazione
<filo1234> ?
<AlE_> quando ho installato la macchina
<filo1234> ma parliamo di Ubuntu?
<AlE_> all'inizio quando ti chiede cosa monti
<AlE_> si certo!
<filo1234> cosa monti?
<filo1234> 0.0
<filo1234> la /var/www esiste gia
<filo1234> di default
<filo1234> mi sa che hai fatto un bel po' di casino
<AlE_> cosa posso dirti, io l'ho dovuta creare, avevo solo files nascosti preceduti dal . !
<cristian_c> uhm
<filo1234> bah
<cristian_c> AIE_, ma l'hai creata nella home? O.o
<filo1234> -.-
<AlE_> una bella rinstallaz da capo che dite. è il caso?
<AlE_> in root ho creato /var ...
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> in oort dove?
<cristian_c> *root
<cristian_c> in /root?
<cristian_c> ma non c'è già /var in / ?
<filo1234> certo che c'è
<cristian_c> a me sì
<cristian_c> a lui non lo oso
<AlE_> /home/ale_/var
<cristian_c> *so
<cristian_c> -,-'
<filo1234> 0.=
<cristian_c> nella home, come supponevo
<cristian_c> XXXXDD
<santo_> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> AIE_, altro che root
<filo1234> AlE_: se ti dicono /var/www/ è diverso da /home/var/www
<cristian_c> AIE_, non dovevi crearla /var, c'era già nel filesystem
<cristian_c> lol
<filo1234> / == root ( inteso come radice ) non utente root
<santo_> vorrei sapere se esiste un'app per spegnere il mio pc con iphne
<cristian_c> uhm
<filo1234> AlE_: ma hai provato a scrivere localhost nel browser?
<cristian_c> santo_, non siamo sul canale di apple
<AlE_> do l'ip della macchina
<cristian_c> e non so se gli da it works
<filo1234> vendiamo solo banane qui, non mele
<cristian_c> AIE_, ma io te l'avevo chiesto prima
<cristian_c> ...
<AlE_> certo che me lo da!!
<AlE_> ti ho risposto cristian
<filo1234> cosa ti da?
<cristian_c> cioè scrivere proprio localhost nella barra degli indirizzi
<AlE_> solo con localhost : Firefox non può stabilire una connessione con il server localhost.
<filo1234> AlE_: ma apache è in locale? o su un'altra macchina?
<santo_>  cristian devo andare su un altro canale?
<AlE_> nono non sono in locale
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> allora devi scrivere l'ip del server
<filo1234> dal client
<cristian_c> santo_, stai cercando un app per iphone, cosa c'entra ubuntu?
<AlE_> ma infatti è quello che ho sempre fatto!!
<filo1234> e ti da la pagina di default????
<AlE_> con l'ip SI!!
<cristian_c> AIE_, ah, ho capito, scusami
<filo1234> AlE_: e allora non ho capito il problema
<AlE_> allora, con calma.....
<santo_> cerco un app tipo team viewer
<AlE_> rincominciamo da capo….
<AlE_> non mi vede i file php
<AlE_> il problema principale è questo
<filo1234> hai installatp php5 e libapache-php?
<AlE_> ho installato tutto l'impossibile
<AlE_> tutto installato ed aggiornato
<filo1234> si ma il file.php va messo in /var/www/
<AlE_> io sta dir l'ho creata li xke non ce l'avevo!!
<filo1234> noooooooooooooo
<santo_> esiste un'app che mi permette di arrestare ubuntu tramite iphone?
<filo1234> l'hai creata nella home!
<AlE_> si
<filo1234> e va in /var/www/
<filo1234> ls -l /var/www/
<cristian_c> santo, -,-'
<cristian_c> santo, hai già provato con windows?
<filo1234> !chat | AlE_
<ubot-it> AlE_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> filo1234, è quello che temevo prima
<filo1234> !chat | santo_
<ubot-it> santo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> AlE_: scusa non era per te
<AlE_> :P
<filo1234> AlE_: ls -l /var/www/
<filo1234> cosa ti da?
<AlE_> totale 4
<AlE_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 177 gen 14 22:24 index.html
<filo1234> ecco
<filo1234> al posto dell'index.html se vuoi usare php devi fare un index.php
<AlE_> e dove lo metto?
<filo1234> è quella la documentroot di apache
<filo1234> in /var/www/
<santo_> per windows esiste "teamviewer. che mi permette di accedere al mio pc con una connessione wifi
<cristian_c> eh già
<cristian_c> filo1234, stranamente io ho index.html e funziona :O
<filo1234> santo_: teamviewer c'è anche per ubuntu
<jester-> santo_: installa sshserver su entrambi i pc e poi usa  connetti al server
<filo1234> cristian_c: ovvio che funziona
<filo1234> cristian_c: è un html non un file.php
<AlE_> OKOK HO TROVATO!!!!!
<santo_> si ma funziona per 20 minuti e poi devo riconnettere
<filo1234> cristian_c: ad ogni modo anche un file.php restituisce codice html al browser
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> filo1234, ah, è vero, se voglio usare il browser , va bene .html. Se devo collegarmi comme  lui tramitem php, occorre .php
<cristian_c> *tramite
<cristian_c> :)
<filo1234> ?
<cristian_c> *come
<cristian_c> index.php
<filo1234> sempre con il browser lo vedi
<filo1234> solo che il server ( o meglio il parser php ) processa il codice php prima di restituirlo al browser
<filo1234> ma ti rende puro html
<santo_> jester  sshserver lo trovo anche per iphone?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> santo_: aifono ha gia ssh ma che centra col pc
<jester-> per esempio la app per flightgera usa ssh
<AlE_> ragazzi scusate, come faccio per i permessi che non mi fa aggiungere files?
<filo1234> AlE_: devi aggiungerli come root ma la proprietà dei file deve essere di www-data
<filo1234> AlE_: oppure li cambi dopo se vuoi...ti conviente creare una cartella /var/www/miosito in cui metti i files
<cristian_c> già
<filo1234> e poi cambi i permessi alla cartella intera....chiaramente tenendo conto della sicurezza
<santo_> io ho un pc sul quale ho installato ubuntue, il mio problema sono amici di amici che toccano il mio pc.vorrei un'app che mi permettesse di collegarmi al pc tramite il mio iphone
<TaLaDo> ancora?
<filo1234> santo_: abiliti il desktop remoto
<filo1234> santo_: oppure spezzi le mani agli amici e ci metti una password
<TaLaDo> buona la seconda
<cristian_c> lol
<filo1234> scallonisi
<santo_> gia
<santo_> filo come devo fare?
<filo1234> a fare cosa? a spezzargli le mani? mi dai 100 euro a dito e ci penso io
<santo_> no per le mani avevo pensato alla mazza da baseball
<santo_> per abilitare desktop remoto
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> santo_: come ti ho detto di fare è grafico
<jester-> santo_: si intende nella tua lan
<AlE_> eccomi
<repsol777> ... posso farvi 1 domanda semplice semplice?
<jester-> dica
<repsol777> come la masterizzo l'immagine da 763mb di ubuntu 12.10 su un cd?
<repsol777> :D
<jester-> repsol777: visto che non ci sta pae logico usare un dvd o una usb
<jester-> pare*
<repsol777> sto usando nero burning rom per masterizarla, ma mi dice che è un'immagine di un cd e non me la masterizza su un dvd... perchè?
<jester-> non devi masterizzarla ma scriverla
<jester-> scrivi iso
<jester-> e per nero cd o dvd non fa differenza
<jester-> repsol777: click destro sulla iso-->apri con-->nero
<repsol777> ci riprovo sedutastante
<repsol777> ah no scusate, errore mio... ora va... :D
<repsol777> Mi ero scordato di cambiare da cd a dvd :D... certe volte mi sento un pò rinco
<filo1234> giuro che nessuno l'ha mai pensato
<filo1234> :D
<jester-> lol
<repsol777> pensato forse no... magari però qualcuno l'ha messo per iscritto :D
<repsol777> gente... vi ringrazio dell'aiuto e vi saluto a vado ad installare il magnifico ubuntu 12.10 :D
<repsol777> ciauz
<DirtyJobs> ciao a tutti, ho un problema sono nuovo con Ubuntu. Praticamente ho un problema con il wireless che si connette ma va male anche quando è vicino mentre con il cavo va bene
<DirtyJobs> però questa cosa con windows non succede
<jester-> DirtyJobs: sei con linucs adesso?
<DirtyJobs> si
<DirtyJobs> jester
<jester-> DirtyJobs: wifi integrata o usb
<DirtyJobs> è integrata
<DirtyJobs> praticamente
<DirtyJobs> ho attivato i driver proprietari
<DirtyJobs> e li ha messi ma non va un granchè bene
<DirtyJobs> cioè
<DirtyJobs> andare va
<DirtyJobs> però
<jester-> DirtyJobs: apri un terminale e dai: lspci | grep i network e metti la risposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | DirtyJobs
<ubot-it> DirtyJobs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DirtyJobs> grep: network: File o directory non esistente
<OverMe> DirtyJobs, lspci | grep -i network
<DirtyJobs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1612519/
<DirtyJobs> OverMe
<jester-> DirtyJobs: è gia un miracolo che vada
<DirtyJobs> perchè
<jester-> perchè gli manca il firware, quindi comincia a colelgarti col filo che ti do la provedura
<jester-> DirtyJobs: copia incolla una riga per volta nel terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/1612524/
<DirtyJobs> jester- scusa non ho capito la situazione
<jester-> DirtyJobs: ti colleghi col cavo e poi fai la procedura di cui sopra
<DirtyJobs> va bene, mi devo attrezzare un attimo però per andare con il cavo
<jester-> DirtyJobs: se scarrica decentemente prova in wifi
<jester-> non è tanta roba
<DirtyJobs> ok
<DirtyJobs> jester- il problema in realtà è che fa dei lag-spikes
<DirtyJobs> tipo
<DirtyJobs> se faccio 500 ping al router
<jester-> allora usa il cavo
<DirtyJobs> ogni 20-30 pacchetti
<DirtyJobs> schizza il lag a 700
<DirtyJobs> capisci che giocando a starcraft
<DirtyJobs> non è il massimo
<DirtyJobs> ma per fare il resto va bene
<AlE_> grazie ragazzi alla prossima ;)
<OverMe> fradeve_, ce la facciamo?
<jester-> a rimanere con noi?
<jester-> anmò
<nellix> buongiorno , da nautilus--->esplora rete a volte funziona e a volte no.I due pc si pingano regolarmente.Nautilus--->Connetti al server (ssh) funziona sempre. Grazie
<nellix> ubuntu 12.04
<pikio93> ho problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu....quando si riavvia dopo l'installazione non parte...compare lo sfondo nero con scritte bianche in cui io inserisco login e password ma non parte comunque....help me
<jester-> nellix: configura la rete samba con system-config-samba
<jester-> nellix: samba e connetti al server con ssh sono due cose diverse
<nellix> cosi' come l'hai scritto vado sul terminale ?
<pikio93> chi mi può aiutare?
<nellix> si lo so che sono due cose diverse
<jester-> lo devi installare e poi usare
<jester-> sperando che non hai cannibalizzato smb.conf
<pikio93> si
<nellix> e' per far capire che i due pc si vedono in qualche modo
<jester-> nellix: e samba vorrebbe la porta 80 aperta in entrata sul rutter
<jester-> se ricordo bene
<nellix> no sapevo di avere tendenze cannibali :-)
<pikio93> allora io ho un asus eee pc flare series...che versione di ubunti mi servirebbe....io sto provando con xubuntu
<jester-> pikio93: quanta ram ha
<pikio93> cavolo non mi ricordo...mi sembra 1 o 2
<nellix> allora , se ho capito... samba è gia installato su entrambi. Devo andare sul terminale e digitare system-config-samba ?
<jester-> pikio93: sistema installato di serie?
<jester-> nellix: lo devi installare prima
<pikio93> windows 7 starter ma l'ho rimosso per mettere ubuntu
<nellix> che sosa ?
<nellix> cosa
<jester-> pikio93: se vi gira seven ci gira anche la desktop magari 12.04
<jester-> che la 12.10 ha qualche regresso in fatto di netbook
<pikio93> xubuntu non va bene?
<jester-> pikio93: il sistema è sempre lo stesso, xubu e lubu hanno la grafica un po piu leggera ma sono meno attraenti
<Francesca72> buon pomeriggio qualcuno mi puo aiutare a installare il masterizzatore premetto che sono un imbranata che impara in fretta ho il 10.04 Lucid LYnx
<nellix> intendevo dire  che cosa devo installare prima ?
<jester-> Francesca72: basta collegarlo e alimentarlo
<pikio93> ah capito...quindi mi dici di lasciar perdere questo?
<jester-> nellix: sudo apt-get system-config-samba
<jester-> nellix: sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<jester-> pikio93: questo quale
<nellix> grazie jester  adesso si... :-)
<pikio93> ??
<jester-> <pikio93> ah capito...quindi mi dici di lasciar perdere questo?
<Francesca72> jester : e´ gia collegato ma non lo vede possiedo il pc da un po ma non l´ho mai utilizzato
<jester-> Francesca72: è collegato allo slot e al cavo della scossa?
<jester-> Francesca72: se si e non è ciucco dovrebbe andare
<Francesca72> ho comprati il pc gia montato credo di si
<jester-> Francesca72: terminale: wodim -checkdrive e fa vedere nel paste
<Francesca72> jester: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1612725/
<Francesca72> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1612725/
<jester-> Francesca72: sudo wodim --scanbus
<Francesca72> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1612754/
<jester-> Francesca72: sembra che sia morto il cdrom
<jester-> Francesca72: in winz funza?
<Francesca72> ora e´ morto davvero prima almeno si apriva ora non piu  per prima intendo 5 min fa
<jester-> Francesca72: un cdrom costa poco
<jester-> Francesca72: apri il pc togli le tubature, pulisci e rimetti
<nellix> grazie jester  ;-)
<Francesca72> come di fa la ricerca ardwa. in ubuntu
<jester-> Francesca72: sudo lshw
<jester-> lspci
<fede_> ciao ragazzi! ho biogno di aiuto! nessun musicista/fonico online?
<jester-> !chat | fede_
<ubot-it> fede_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Francesca72> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1612786/         secondo te esiste???io no ci capisco niente
<jester-> pare di no, ma apri il pc che se è un sata le connessioni fanno cagare veramente
<jester-> muovile in po
<jester-> sia sul cdrom che sulla piastra
<Francesca72> Ok grazie
<bubuzizi> a a schicchiricchiiiii
<emaxxim> salve a tutti
<emaxxim> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<OverMe> !qualcuno | emaxxim
<ubot-it> emaxxim: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<helmut_> hi
<emaxxim> il software center di ubuntu non sincronizza il software installato con le precedenti installazioni, come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> emaxxim, precedenti installazioni?
<emaxxim> enzotib, ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu e per non reinstallare manualmente tutto il software volevo scorrere la lista del software installato in altri computer visualizzabile in software center ma non mi viene mostrata
<enzotib> emaxxim, come può il software center sapere cosa hai installato in altri computer? non capisco
<enzotib> non penserai mica che c'è una lista mantenuta centralmente su qualche server di canonical?
<emaxxim> non lo penso lo so
<enzotib> uhm, allora sono io che non lo so
<emaxxim> dalla 11.04, penso ma la 12.10 l'aveva sicuramente, se vai sul tab software installato del center
<emaxxim> ti chiede di registrarti per avere questa nuova caratteristica
<LostInMyHead1> si ma rimane un'informazione nel tuo pc
<emaxxim> puoi benissimo usare un account ubuntu one
<LostInMyHead1> ah ok ... non sono registrato sul software center
<emaxxim> LostInMyHead: se non ti registri resta nel pc, ma se fai un account puoi usufruire di questa comodità
<emaxxim> ma reinstallando non và proprio
<emaxxim> deve esserci qualche configurazione in conflitto con qualcosa
<emaxxim> suggerimenti?
<enzotib> suppongo che sul software center ti sei loggato col tuo account già fatto in precedenza, giusto?
<LostInMyHead1> nelle opzioni c'era la voce da spuntare per inviare a canonical le info sui software installati, prova a vedere se c'è ancora qualcosa di simile
<emaxxim> enzotib, LostInMyHead1: purtroppo quando ho avviato la prima volta il center dopo la reinstallazioine non mi ha chiesto l'autenticazione, penso sia in conflitto con le preferenze della vecchia installazione che magari ha letto dalla partizione /home
<enzotib> ahhh
<emaxxim> sapete come eliminarle e crearne di nuove?
<enzotib> sì, spe'
<enzotib> rm -rf ~/.config/software-center
<enzotib> e magari anche rm -rf ~/.cache/software-center
<enzotib> magari la prima dir salvala, invece di cancellarla
<enzotib> la seconda non serve
<emaxxim> ok, aspetta ti faccio sapere
<emaxxim> enzotib: non ho risolto
<emaxxim> enzotib: ho trovato un file di log nella cartella cache che mi hai fatto cancellare può servire per trovare alcune infromazioni?
<enzotib> emaxxim, cioè avviando software-center dopo aver rimosso quelle dir non ti ha permesso di specificare l'account?
<emaxxim> no
<emaxxim> enzotib: può essere che c'è qualche altra configurazione?
<enzotib> uhm, non credo
<emaxxim> enzotib: oppure nel dubbio visto che ho reinstallato da poco non c'è un modo di eliminare tutte le cartelle nascoste/configurazioni contenute nella partizione /home?
<emaxxim> enzotib: se lo faccio manualmente, posso fare qualche casino? le preferenze/configurazioni non dovrebbero ricrearsi da sole?
<enzotib> emaxxim, fai prima questo per vedere cosa vuoi rimuovere: printf '%s\n' ~/.[^.]* | less
<emaxxim> enzotib: cosa sarebbe l'elenco che mi è comparso?
<enzotib> emaxxim, l'elenco dei file e delle dir nascoste nella tua home
<emaxxim> enzotib: urca ma sono un botto. Altro che installazione pulita
<emaxxim> enzotib: cosa potrebbe succedere se li cancello tutte?
<enzotib> emaxxim, niente, è come se partissi con un sistema o con un utente nuovo nuovo
<enzotib> emaxxim, se hai qualche software già configurato, perdi quelle conf
<enzotib> che so', posta, bookmarks, estensioni del browser, account di empathy o altro
<emaxxim> enzotib: ok sei stato chiaro, ma dovrei anche risolvere con il problema del software center, no?
<enzotib> secondo me dovevi già risolvere con le due dir cancellate prima
<enzotib> altrimenti cancellando anche sta roba non cambia niente per software-center, secondo me
<enzotib> quando hai cancellato era chiuso software-center, sì?
<emaxxim> enzotib: quindi non risolvo?
<enzotib> emaxxim, ma guardiamo la cosa da un altro punto di vista
<enzotib> emaxxim, se vuoi sapere che software hai installato da un'altra parte e riprodurlo su questo pc, c'è un altro modo
<emaxxim> enzotib, tu parli di un altro computer fisico?
<enzotib> sì
<emaxxim> enzotib, a me serve quello che c'era prima qui, tu parli di salvare la lista dei pacchetti, giusto?
<enzotib> sì, qualcosa del genere
<emaxxim> enzotib: da terminale se faccio sudo rm -r /home/nomeutente/./* mi cancella tutte le dir nascoste nella home?
<enzotib> emaxxim, no
<enzotib> emaxxim, se vuoi fare sta cosa ti dico io come
<enzotib> con quel comando cancelli tutti i file e le dir NON nascoste
<emaxxim> enzotib: guarda allora per evitare che cancello qualcosa di cui non ricordo al momento l'esistenza mi salvo le dir nascoste in un'altra cartella e dopo che comando devo mettere per cancellare solo le dir nascoste dell'home?
<enzotib> emaxxim, solo dir o anche file nascosti?
<enzotib> emaxxim, ma se le salvi col filemanager, puoi usare anche quello per cancellarle, senza criptici comandi bash
<emaxxim> enzotib: ok, allora faccio così e riavvio che non ci stà male che dici?
<enzotib> emaxxim, c'è qualcosa che però devi rimettere a mano: i file nascosti in /etc/skel/ vanno rimessi nella tua home
<enzotib> (ricopiati)
<emaxxim> enzotib:?!?
<enzotib> ahe
<enzotib> :)
<emaxxim> enzotib: è meglio che vado da terminale perchè mi dice che non posso copiare alcuni file, non ho i permessi
<enzotib> uhm, dimmi esattamente cosa vuoi fare, così ti do i comandi esatti, se mi segui
<emaxxim> enzotib: si voglio copiare le directory e i file nascosti in /home in un'altra dir
<akis24> buonasera
<enzotib> emaxxim, se poi vuoi cancellarli, allora possiamo riassumere in un'unica operazione di "move"?
<bruce_mclaren> Salve a tutti
<bruce_mclaren> c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | bruce_mclaren
<ubot-it> bruce_mclaren: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<bruce_mclaren> ah ok grazie :-)
<HoldenC> bruce_mclaren, qui tifiamo ferrari comunque, gia' parti svantaggiato :D
<bruce_mclaren> ho dei problemi con bumblebee sul mio portatile con linux mint 14
<enzotib> !bubuntu | bruce_mclaren
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bubuntu'
<enzotib> !buntu | bruce_mclaren
<ubot-it> bruce_mclaren: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<enzotib> o meglio
<enzotib> !chat | bruce_mclaren
<ubot-it> bruce_mclaren: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<emaxxim> enzotib: aspetto il comando da terminale
<enzotib> emaxxim, io aspettavo la risposta se eri d'accordo sulla "move"
<emaxxim> enzotib: c'hai ragione scusa, ok vada per il move
<emaxxim> enzotib: ma se li muovo nel cestino?
<emaxxim> enzotib: riavvio, ed eventualmente ripristino le cose che mi servono?
<emanuele_> enzotib: ho spostato le cartelle nascoste ed i file nel cestino
<emanuele_> ma a parte che sono stati cancellati definitivamente, per non so quale motivo
<emanuele_> il software center continua a non sincronizzarsi
<emanuele_> cioè mi chiede l'autenticazione ma, niente sincro
<leosacc> ciao :)
<Ossimoro> c'è modo di ripristinare le impostazioni iniziali su kubuntu???
<Peace-> Ossimoro: in che senso ?
<Ossimoro> ho pasticciato con i flah plugin. volevo sapere se c'è modo di rimuoverli o faccio prima a formattare il pc
<Peace-> Ossimoro: lo vuoi nuovo come se avessi appena installato quindi reset totale ?
<Peace-> Ossimoro: eh vacca boia per il flash reinstalli ?
<Ossimoro> mi si impalla anche renkoq...
<Peace-> Ossimoro: ma lascia stare rekonq
<Peace-> Ossimoro: come hai installato flash ?
<Peace-> Ossimoro: cmq i pacchi installati che hanno flash dpkg -l | grep flash
<Peace-> Ossimoro: cmq i pacchi installati che hanno flash dpkg -l | grep -i flash
<Ossimoro> uno me lo ha chiesto rekoq e ha fatto da solo
<Peace-> Ossimoro: ascolta me rimuovi rekonq e installa firefox o chromium
<Ossimoro> un altro l'ho preso da un blog di linux
<Peace-> Ossimoro: male
<Ossimoro> firefox lo ho ma non mi funziona
<Peace-> Ossimoro: ma cosa hai fatto a sto kubuntu ?
<Ossimoro> :(((
<Peace-> Ossimoro: cioè in teoria per far funzionare kubuntu 1 non si installa roba da repository esterni
<Peace-> se lo hai fatto è pure possibile che ti sia fottuto per bene
<Peace-> 2 si installa tutto da repository
<Ossimoro> formatto che faccio prima...
<Peace-> Ossimoro: mah no
<Peace-> Ossimoro: devi avviare firefox da terminale e vedere che dice
<Peace-> Ossimoro: devi rimuovere tutto flash
<Peace-> e poi bon
<Peace-> ammesso che siano le uniche cose che hai fatto
<Ossimoro> ah ho messo i codec
<Peace-> come hai messo i codec ?
<Ossimoro> me li chiedeva il player.. non ricordo come si chiama
<Peace-> Ossimoro: ok
<Ossimoro> amarok
<Peace-> si si ho gia capito
<Peace-> allora avvia sto firefox da terminale
<Peace-> vediamo che dice
<Ossimoro> e come si fà?
<Peace-> Ossimoro: apri il terminale e digiti firefox poi premi invio
<Ossimoro> si
<Peace-> Ossimoro: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/05/plasma-desktoptf2192.png
<Ossimoro> apre firefox ma non dice nulla
<Peace-> Ossimoro: e quindi firefox parte ?
<Ossimoro> ne firefox ne il terminale
<Ossimoro> sisi quello parte
<Peace-> e allora come è che dicevi che firefox non andava ?
<Ossimoro> non funziona al 100%
<Peace-> non funziona flash ?
<Ossimoro> le radio non le sento, youtube idem... altro non mi viene in mente cosa provare
<Ossimoro> infatti non funzione il flash...
<Peace-> Ossimoro: digita questo sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras   kubuntu-restricted-addons
<Peace-> metti la password del tuo user
<Ossimoro> si
<Ossimoro> dice che li ha già
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> Ossimoro:          sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio pulse-utils
<flex> ciao a tutti
<Ossimoro> dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto pulse ecc.
<Peace-> Ossimoro: spetta allora ho sbagliato
<Peace-> Ossimoro: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils
<Ossimoro> uhmmm... dice che il pc si autodistruggerà tra 5 secondi... :(
<Peace-> Ossimoro: ?
<Peace-> Ossimoro: vabbe ma prima sto pc funzionava o no ?
<Peace-> voglio dire prima l audio in firefox andava ?
<Ossimoro> l'ho installato ieri...
<Peace-> Ossimoro: .... quindi non sai nulla di linux ?
<Ossimoro> lo usavo  anni fa
<Peace-> Ossimoro: in terminale dai alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> metti tutto al masssimo
<Peace-> non si sa mai
<Ossimoro> sta togliendo delle cose
<Ossimoro> le ha tolte e devo riavviare
<Peace-> Ossimoro: devi riavviare ?
<Peace-> Ossimoro: guarda che non dovresti
<Peace-> chissa che cosa ti ha scritto
<Peace-> mah
<Ossimoro> Elaborazione dei trigger per ureadahead...
<Ossimoro> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<Peace-> che non vuol dire riavviare
<Ossimoro> :D
<Peace-> Ossimoro: dai apri un altro terminale  e digita alsamixer
<Ossimoro> provo l'ultimo comando
<Peace-> Ossimoro: in terminale dai alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/05/plasma-desktopuT2192.png
<Peace-> deve essere tutto cosi
<Peace-> se vedi delle MM invece che 00 vuol dire che è MUTO
<Peace-> e quindi non senti una sega
<Ossimoro> mm è a 0 infatti
<Ossimoro> entrambi
<Peace-> Ossimoro: metti tutto al massimo
<Ossimoro> com eli alzo?
<Peace-> Ossimoro: a ossimo non sai mica un cazzo eh , frecce per alzare  e spostarsi , per togliere MM devi premere M
<Peace-> tutto deve essere 00
<HoldenC> lol
<mix> controller ps3 su ubuntu?
<mix> controller ps3 su ubuntu?
<Peace-> HoldenC: In effetti sono in supporot
<Peace-> HoldenC: ho fatto questo peccato in effetti :D
<HoldenC> Peace-, forse ha altra roba per il flash, per questo non gliva
<HoldenC> gli va*
<Peace-> HoldenC: gli ho fatt cavare pulse
<mix> controller ps3 su ubuntu?
<Ossimoro> i suoni di ssistema li dava però
<Peace-> Ossimoro: e adesso vediamo
<Ossimoro> e certe radio di amarok le sentivo
<HoldenC> Peace-, dicevo di lanciare: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Peace-> Ossimoro: è solo mal configurato il tuo sistema
<Peace-> tutto li
<Ossimoro> eh lo so!!!
<Ossimoro> :)
<Peace-> HoldenC: buono spetta che mi salvo il comando
<HoldenC> mix, controller ps3 su ubuntu!
<Peace-> Ossimoro: e allora che reinstalli a fare ?
<mix> holden si puo farlo funzionare?
<HoldenC> mix, non saprei, ma almeno ora sappiamo che volevi dire
<Ossimoro> allora: se non mi funziona bene firerfox le cose son 2
<Ossimoro> o manca qualcosa o c'è trroppa roba
<mix> caspiterina siccome non voglio comprare joypad per pc vorrei sapere se esistono driver per ubuntu per questo
<HoldenC> Ossimoro, se lanci in un terminale questo comando te ne rendi conto: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<mix> a chi posso rivolgermi
<Ossimoro> per non parlare del browser originale che crasha caricando google
<HoldenC> mix, non ti saprei dire, magari cerca con google o guarda nel wiki
<Peace-> Ossimoro: rekonq è una pieta sto lottando con i dev di kubutnu per rimuoverlo
<Peace-> Ossimoro: ti ho gia detto o chromium o firefox il resto lasciamolo stare
<Ossimoro> ecco :)
<Peace-> Ossimoro: cmq per vedere cosa hai installato di flash prova a dare sto comando in terminale dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Ossimoro> l'ho dato
<Ossimoro> dove te lo copio?
<Ossimoro> so che avete un link
<Peace-> Ossimoro: cerca pastebin in google
<Peace-> !paste | Ossimoro
<ubot-it> Ossimoro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ossimoro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1613647/
<Peace-> Ossimoro: sudo apt-get remove adobe-flash-properties-kde  adobe-flashplugin    flashplugin-installer
<Peace-> Ossimoro: poii dai ancora
<Peace-> Ossimoro: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras   kubuntu-restricted-addons
<Ossimoro> sul secondo comando mi dice che li ha già aggiornati alla versione più recente
<Peace-> Ossimoro: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras   kubuntu-restricted-addons
<Peace-> Ossimoro: dopo prova firefox
<Ossimoro> provo
<Ossimoro> niente musica :(
<Peace-> Ossimoro:     sudo alsa force-reload   ; pkill firefox ; firefox
<Ossimoro> nada de nada...
<Peace-> Ossimoro: proviamo il reboot
<Ossimoro> mi chiedde se voglio metter moonlight codec...
<Peace-> mah
<Ossimoro> scusa l'ortografia ma ho un dito steccato... :)
<Ossimoro> vado di riavvio allora
<Ossimoro> riavviato, ma ancora nulla...
<Holden> Ossimoro, vai qui http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Holden> ti dice che flash è installato?
<Ossimoro> sta caricando la pagina
<Ossimoro> non mi da informazioni su quello che ho installato
<Ossimoro> c'è una specie di tessera da puzzle verde...
<Holden> fai una schermata
<Holden> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ossimoro> si
<Holden> Ossimoro, prova anche da firefox ad andare in about:plugins
<Holden> dovrebbe dirti se flash è installato o meno
<Peace-> Holden: probabilmnente non ce l ha
<Holden> Peace-, già, c'è qualcosa che non va...
<Ossimoro> l'immagine la sta caricando...
<Ossimoro> dei plugin mi dice solo silverrlight
<Peace-> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Peace-> Ossimoro: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils
<Peace-> Ossimoro: poi leggi la guida flash
<Peace-> Ossimoro: il primo comando server per reinstallare le due cose che ti ho fatto rimuovere
<Peace-> cosi il sistema è stato riportato allo stato inziale
<Ossimoro> quindi le rimetto???
<Peace-> Ossimoro: si rimetti pure
<Peace-> Ossimoro: era un test
<Peace-> Ossimoro: dopo leggiti  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<Ossimoro> lo sta facendo
<Peace-> Ossimoro: ovviamente su kmix controlla che tutto sia sempre al massimo
<Ossimoro> è come se mancasse il player su firefox
<Ossimoro> so che da windows lo devo mettere io
<Ossimoro> qui non so come fare
<Peace-> Ossimoro: senti prova a fare cosi ...
<Peace-> Ossimoro:  prova a mettere flash plugin dentro sta cartella $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<Peace-> Ossimoro: te lo scarichi da qui http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Ossimoro> e dove lo trovo?
<Peace-> Ossimoro: selzioni tar.gz
<Ossimoro> ah lo devo scaricare
<Peace-> Ossimoro: lo decomprimi  estrai il file   libflashplayer.so dentro la cartella che ti ho detto
<Peace-> Ossimoro: gli altri file non servono bastano solo quelli
<Peace-> solo quello
<Peace-> se non va cosi non saprei leggiti meglio  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi Ossimoro
<Ossimoro> grazie comunque per la pazienza :)
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<AlE_> ciaoo
<mrbang> buonasera ragazzi!
<mrbang> Buongiorno a tutti ragazzi. Vorrei chiedervi una cosa riguardo i repository. Ho una configurazione server, su una macchina, con Sistema Operativo UBUNTU 8.10; mi rendo conto che questa distribuzione e' obsoleta e non piu' mantenuta, ma c'e' un modo per continuare a scaricare aggiornamenti/upgrade/update?? Quando uso "apt-get" mi risponde una cosa tipo "Errore 404, risorsa non trovata". Come devo aggiornare i link in /etc/apt/sources?
<AlE_> ragazzi, nel mio server ho sostituito il file index.html (it works! per intenderci) con un index.php creato da me, com'è possibile che continui a vedere It works! nonostante l'abbia eliminato? (sono in /var/www )
<mrbang> cache!
<mrbang> con il browser aperto tieni premuto CTRL + SHIFT (sinistro) + R
<mettilainbuca> buona sera a tutti!!
<mrbang> mettilainbuca, buonasera a te!
<mark_____> ciao atutti
<mark_____> a tutti
<mettilainbuca> o una domanda per voi :D con win ho sempre usato programmi come torrent mirc e tanti altri... x ubuntu quali ci sono e quali sono i migliori che mi consigliate?
<AlexZion> AlE_: perche non entri nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat, cosi mi spieghi meglio che problema hai visto che non mi sembra legato al ubuntu
<AlE_> uso ubuntu server
<mrbang> ce ne sono tanti di completi e funzionali. Ovviamente ti troverai nella situazione di non avere delle particolari funzionalita' che erano presenti invece sul software per windows ma basta abituarsi
<mettilainbuca> mi fai qualche esempio?
<mrbang> un client bit-torrent e' sicuramente transmission, molto semplice ed essenziale
<ZerOsTreSs-> good evening ubuntiani :)
<marco_ge> salve, non mi ricordo la psw amministratore di un mio pc, come posso resettarla?
<ZerOsTreSs-> bella domanda..
<ZerOsTreSs-> hai provato www.google.it?
<ZerOsTreSs-> (mi sa che per stasera non ti risponderà nessuno)
<marco_ge> ok grazie dell'immenso supporto
<gianni60> ciao
<ZerOsTreSs-> sera :)
<ZerOsTreSs-> gianni60
<gianni60> ho una chiavetta USB kingston datatraveler 8gb che non riesco a formattarla in quanto mi dice che è protetta da scrittura,  come posso formattarla ?
<ZerOsTreSs-> rispondo anche a te di cercare su internet per ora (nella chat non penso che ti possa rispondere qualcuno) >io non lo so come fare il procedimento...
<AlexZion> !chat | gianni60
<ubot-it> gianni60: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gianni60> riciao
<gianni60> sono sul S.O ubutnu 12.04
<cristian_c> uhm
<Zer0sTreSs-> cristian_c bellaaa
<cristian_c> lol
<AlexZion> !chat | gianni60
<ubot-it> gianni60: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stefano58> ho un problema con scheda video geforge gt 630
<stefano58> aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | stefano58
<ubot-it> stefano58: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stefano58> nopn riesco a configurare corretamente il monitor sharp da 37 pollici con la scheda video ge forge gt 630
<cristian_c> stefano58, 37 pollici? Tv?
<stefano58> tv, si
<cristian_c> stefano58, ehm, hai controllato prima le risoluzioni possibili?
<cristian_c> di scheda video e tv
<stefano58> tutte
<stefano58> attualmente la massima  1920 x 1080 su 16:9
<stefano58> non vedo la barra laterale e la superiore
<stefano58> l'uscta è dvi
<cristian_c> stefano58, 1920x1080 supportato dal tv o dalla scheda?
<cristian_c> ah
<stefano58> da entrambe....scusa sono nuovo di ubuntu...
<cristian_c> stefano58, apri un terminale e digita: xrandr -q
<stefano58> stanco di
<cristian_c> ?
<stefano58> windows
<cristian_c> !pastebin | stefano58
<ubot-it> stefano58: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefano58> che vuol dire?
<cristian_c> stefano58, apri un terminale e digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> fai prima questo
<mark_____> ho bisogno di aiuto
<mark_____> ciao PTK!
<stefano58> fatto
<cristian_c> stefano58, ora posta tutto su pastebin, il link lo hai visto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | mark_____
<ubot-it> mark_____: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stefano58> grazie
<mark_____> quando apro un video su youtube non me lo fa riprodurre
<Zer0sTreSs-> mark_____ ti esce qualche avviso in particolare???
<mark_____> no
<Zer0sTreSs-> hai provato ad aggiornare  i driver aggiuntivi?? o cambiare browser?
<cristian_c> mark_____, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> !pastebin | mark_____
<ubot-it> mark_____: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mark_____>  a cambiare browser è peggio,se uso chrome quando apro un video mi dice impossibile caricare shockwave flash
<Zer0sTreSs-> dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark >prova come ha detto cris e facci sapere
<Bobbix> Salve mi servirebbe sapere come creare una pendrive usb boot con il cd di ubuntu 12.04 lts... non funziona
<Bobbix> vuole per forza una iso invece io ho il cd .. che devo rifare la iso per caso? (brutto)
<cristian_c> Bobbix, eh
<Bobbix> Ciao cristian_c mi confermi che è proprio così?
<Bobbix> Ed ovviamente con Brasero non si può fare :-(
<cristian_c> direi di sì
<cristian_c> mmmhh
<Bobbix> eppure le guide e lo stesso programma dice immagine o CD
<Bobbix> (bugia)
<Bobbix> insomma devo fare una iso per dei dati che ho già e vabbè... mi sta bene (forse) ma comela creo con gli strumenti messi a disposizione?
<cristian_c> Bobbix, non capisco
<cristian_c> non ti serve una iso, copi i dati e basta
<Bobbix> uhm... e il boot? come lo fa il boot? non c'è boot bmanager o codice particolare da copiare nel settore di avvio?
<Bobbix> Per renderla avviabile dico
<cristian_c> Bobbix, comunque: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
<Bobbix> si avevo appena trovato
<cristian_c> Bobbix, alla fine non ho capito bene cosa devi fare
<Bobbix> ma non è che mi piaccia troppo
<Bobbix> mi accontento comunque
<cristian_c> Bobbix, come mai non ti piace?
<cristian_c> non serve altro
<Bobbix> si lo so... è che se ti monta il cd con altro nome devi cercartelo e le solite menate.. poco pratico ma certo... funziona.
<Bobbix> (l'ho lanciato sta creando la iso)
<Bobbix> cristian_c: volevo darti un feedback per l'aiuto che mi offristil'altra volta ma non ricordo più l'argomento 8sto diventando vecchio)
<cristian_c> lol
<Bobbix> sta copiando ancora... ecco una delle scomodità è che non sai se ci manca ancora qualche minuto o ore
<cristian_c> dipende dalla grandezza
<Bobbix> CD Ubuntu.. ha finito qualche secondo fa... ma ovviamente ci sono ancora problemi
<Bobbix> Forse la penna non è formattata... provo a farla ext3 sto provando
<Bobbix> Sta elaborando da un po... quella barra arancione che va a destra e sinistra è poco pratica (non sai mai a che punto sta... coerentemente con l'interfaccia da terminale :-) )
<cristian_c> Bobbix, fat32
<Bobbix> ok
<Bobbix> Uso gparted di solito
<Bobbix> Ma tu guarda.. ora che ho fattola iso mi ha abilitato a copiare direttamente da CD (mija in giro allora)
<stonygate> Salve gente, una domanda niubba niubba!!!
<stonygate> ubuntu server puo sfruttare 2 connessioni adsl distinte?
<Boxy> hello
<Guest45088> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<mrbang> LOL
<Guest45088> scrivo con winzoz xd
<Guest45088> non posso scaricare il client chat linux
<Guest45088> sono super niubbo di irc
<Guest45088> help
<cristian_c> Guest45088, beh, puoi sempre usare pidgin
<cristian_c> ma su che so?
<cristian_c> a parte che c'è la webchat
<Guest45088> si ma lo devo installare su un pc non mio
<cristian_c> mmmmhhhhh
<cristian_c> Guest45088, e il proprietario è d'accordo?
<Guest45088> lol
<Guest45088>  mica tanto lo odia
<cristian_c> mmmmhh
<cristian_c> allora lascia perdere
<Guest45088> :(
<cristian_c> eh
<Guest45088> mi dici un canale dove posso avere un informazione x far ripartire il mio lubuntu 12.10 dopo l aggiornamento
<cristian_c> questo è il canale giusto
<cristian_c> Guest45088, che cosa è successo?
<Guest45088> ho aggiornato lubuntu con aggiornamenti proposti
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Guest45088, mai attivare i proposed
<Guest45088> ed è successo un patatrac xd
<cristian_c> Guest45088, ti sminchiano il sistema
<jester-> sicuro gli ha messo un kernel farlocco
<Guest45088> capito ne terrò di conto alla prossima installazione grazie
<cristian_c> jester-, aiò
<jester-> qìwei
<cristian_c> Guest45088, mah, credo che ci sia una guida specifica, o forse due
<Guest45088> probabile a fatto un sacco di aggiornamenti xd
<jester-> Guest45088: comincia a partire col penultimo kernel
<Guest45088> ho un asus eeepc
<Guest45088> 904 hdd 160 con su solo lubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest45088, se ciò che ti dice jester- non va, c'è sempre questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Reinstallazione
<Guest45088> ok
<cristian_c> Guest45088, o questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest45088> ma quando accendo il pc non mi viene il login ma delle scritte incomprensibili xd
<cristian_c> Guest45088, o questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> Guest45088, uhm, forse è il kernel
<Guest45088> oki grazie mille controllo subito
<cristian_c> kernel precedente
<jester-> cristian_c:  no era proprio una semplice stringa apt
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> beh, almeno ci sono più modi, semplici o complicati :)
<nEWlinux> c'è qualcuno che ppotrebbe risponderte ad una mioa diomanda?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | nEWlinux
<ubot-it> nEWlinux: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nEWlinux> Grazie mille!
<nEWlinux> Devo creare un dualboot sul mio portatite ma vorrei provare KUBUNTU anzichè ubuntu, la procedura è la stessa? (scarico iso, masterizzo, installo e all'accensione della macchina scelgo win o kubuntu?)
<cristian_c> nEWlinux, è meglio che la provi in live, prima di installarla
<nEWlinux> come mai?
<cristian_c> nEWlinux, se hai un pc nuovo puoi installarla anche in macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> nEWlinux, così vedi se è tutto a posto e se ti gusta
<nEWlinux> ma la procedura è uguale ad UBUNTU?
<nEWlinux> CRISTIAN_C ci sei?
<nEWlinux> La procedura per fare il dualboot con KUBUNTU è la stessa di UBUNTU?
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-06
<helpme> hello there
<helpme> ciao
<helpme> li
<helpme> dove sono?
<Guest91147> guest91147 mi piace di più
<Guest91147> c'è nessuno?
<Guest91147> pronto pronto
<Guest91147> amicici
<glpiana> ola
<Niubbo> buongiorno
<Niubbo> domanda: come faccio a disinstallare ubuntu?
<Niubbo> ovviamente senza rovinare il win vista?
<Niubbo> !disinstallare ubuntu
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Niubbo> :D
<glpiana> Niubbo, prima di tutto ripristini mbr e poi dalla gestione dischi di vista elimini le partizioni di ubuntu
<Niubbo> forte
<cristian_c> Niubbo, non ti è piaciuto, eh?
<cristian_c> XD
<glpiana> !mbr | Niubbo
<ubot-it> Niubbo: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Niubbo> ciao cristian
<Niubbo> anzi mi è piaciuto tanto
<cristian_c> Niubbo, segui glpiana :)
<Niubbo> il problema è che mi sento andicappato e voglio crearo in una macchina virtuale cosi lo studio on calma
<cristian_c> Niubbo, ottima idea
<Niubbo> glapiana cos è il mbr?
<Niubbo> grazie cristian :)
<Niubbo> ah ma allora devo entrare con Ubuntu
<Niubbo> mo capì.. devo riavviare :P
<Niubbo> ci vediamo fra poco :D
<new85> buongiorno
<new85> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | new85
<ubot-it> new85: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<new85> a,ok,volevo essere educato...comunque,con una risposta tale non credo che siate poi cosi "cordiali" come si dice in giro,preferisco tenermi winzoz!
<glpiana> O.o
<cristian_c> glpiana, ?
<TaLaDo> lol
<Diabolik2> Buongiorno a tutti.
<Diabolik2> Ho letto che nella 13.04 c'è la possibilità di ridurre le icone del Launcher fino a 8 pixel. Sapete per caso se è prevista la stessa funzionalità per la 12.04 ?
<remix_tj> se è prevista per la 13.04 vuol dire che non è prevista per la 12.04 :-)
<Diabolik2> Grazie remix_tj. Sai per caso se c'è un sistema per ridurre le icone del Launcher sulla 12.04 ad un valore inferiore a 32 pixel ?
<remix_tj> che sappia io di default no
<Diabolik2> Grazie della risposta.
<remix_tj> Diabolik2: prova installando myunity, ma non ricordo se c'è nei repository
<Diabolik2> Uso già Myunity ma il valore più basso impostabile è 32.
<remix_tj> allora niente
<Diabolik2> Grazie
<busy87> giorno
<mettilainbuca> buon giorno a tutti ^_^
<cristian_c> mettilainbuca, complimenti per il nick :D
<mettilainbuca> grz mille :D cristian
<Daigoro> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno ha tempo per aitarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Daigoro
<ubot-it> Daigoro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<TaLaDo> lol
<Daigoro> Ciao a tutti, quaòcuno ha tempo per aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Daigoro, leggi il bot, almeno
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Daigoro
<ubot-it> Daigoro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Daigoro> cristian_c : ciaosono poco avvezzo quindi scusa se faccio qualche gaf
<cristian_c> lol
<mettilainbuca> :D
<Daigoro> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> -,-'
<mettilainbuca> ahahah xD
<cristian_c> cosa c'è di difficile?
<cristian_c> Daigoro, fai la tua domanda e basta
<cristian_c> se qualcuno sa , risponderà
<Daigoro> qualcuno usa l'iphone per connettersi tramite ssh a ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Daigoro, l'avevi già fatta ieri questa domanda
<cristian_c> e ti avevano dato una riposta
<cristian_c> *risposta
<Daigoro> vero speravo che qualcun'altro avesse il mio stesso problema e risolto
<cristian_c> eh, non tutti hanno i problemi di tutti
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Daigoro
<ubot-it> Daigoro: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Daigoro> ok
<Daigoro> allora : non riesco a connetermi tramite ssh con il mio iphone a ubuntu versione 12.10 cosa per poter navigare nelle cartelle e sottocartelle el mio iphone come facevo invece con il vecchio sistema operativo windows xp tramite programmine opensurce dal nome winscp.
<cristian_c> Daigoro, da quello che mi ricordo ieri, mi pare ti abbiano suggerito di installare openssh sia sul pc che sul cellofono
<Daigoro> ho provato a collegare l'iphone con il cavo tradizionale usb e aprendo mi limita la visione delle sottocartelle
<Daigoro> opens ssh gia installato
<cristian_c> Daigoro, eh, ma quello è un problema di apple
<cristian_c> Daigoro, è noto che impediscono l'utilizzo con software non loro
<Daigoro> quindi nessuno fino adesso c'è mai riuscito?
<Daigoro> pensavo che una volta jailbrekkato si potesse
<cristian_c> no, ci riescono, ma non è chiaro il motivo esatto per cui non riesci a visualizzare tutto il contenuto
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Daigoro, ho letto ieri su wikiepdia che il jailbreak è ritornato illegale da qualche giorno
<cristian_c> *wikipedia
<cristian_c> 26 gennaio
<Daigoro> questioni di politica aziendale
<cristian_c> Daigoro, quali problemi riscontri con openssh?
<Daigoro> tutto cio che va contro gli interessi delle multinazionali diventa illegale
<Daigoro> ho installato openssh sul melafonino
<cristian_c> e su ubuntu?
<AlE_> ciaooo
<Daigoro> non riesco a trovarlo. nel software center non c'è
<cristian_c> Daigoro, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/OpenSsh
<AlE_> ragazzi oggi ho un problema serio (rispetto a ieri!!), devo configurare ubuntu server con un modem thomson di fastweb, avete qualche guida per caso?
<cristian_c> Daigoro, installa synaptic
<cristian_c> AIE_, cioè devi configurare la rete?
<AlE_> ciao, si
<AlE_> vedo che in auto non me lo fa :(
<cristian_c> AIE_, ifconfig -a
<AlE_> ok
<cristian_c> !pastebin | AIE_
<ubot-it> AIE_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AlE_> come te lo incollo che non mi ci posso collegare in ssh?
<cristian_c> AIE_, sei nella shell?
<AlE_> si
<AlE_> ho il server qui accanto
<cristian_c> AIE_, riesci a trasferire dal server al pc?
<cristian_c> dati
<AlE_> riuscivo a passare file di testo
<cristian_c> AIE_, non ci riesci più?
<AlE_> devo riprendere i comandi ma ce la farei
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> AIE_, ifconfig -a > nome_file_di_testo.qualcosa
<AlE_> ok, dammi 2 minuti e di do l'output
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Daigoro> scusate ragazzi ma ho avuto un problema con la reta
<AlE_> ci sono eh...
<AlE_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616046/
<Daigoro> come dicevo ho provato ad installare openshh sul melafonino ma non trovo lostesso programma da installare su ubuntu
<glpiana> Daigoro, intendi openssh?
<Daigoro> giusto scusa
<Daigoro> glpiana : te ne intendi?
<glpiana> Daigoro, allora cercalo col nome corretto e vedrai che trovi openssh-client(già installato) e openssh-server
<AlE_> cristian_c, fatto! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616046/
<Daigoro> glpiana : ho provato a cercare in dash ma non c'è
<jester-> Daigoro: cercato dove?
<jester-> parla come magni
<Daigoro> jester : nei programmi installati
<jester-> Daigoro: mica è un programma grafico
<Daigoro> sono andato in alto a sx dove viene fuori Dash e cercato ma niente il programma openssh non c'è
<jester-> serve riga di comando o qualche gui che lo usi
<jester-> Daigoro: e vorresti entrare nell'aifono con ssh?
<Daigoro> jester : allore per favore se mi dici come fare ti seguo
<Daigoro> jester : si
<jester-> a quale pro
<Daigoro> per andare nelle cartelle e sottocartelle per poter copiare cancellare importare file da iphone a pc e vicversa
<Daigoro> possibile che non cì+ nessuno nella comunità che non abbia il melafonino e non abbia almeno provato a fare questo lavoro?
<jester-> Daigoro: hai sbagliato a comprare il cellofono, gia linux non è adatto per pacioccare i cellofoni visto che i produttori non fanno driver per linux, roba apple in particolare
<Daigoro> capisco
<cristian_c> AIE_, l'innterfaccia c'è
<jester-> Daigoro: apple fornisce itunes per winz
<cristian_c> *interfaccia
<cristian_c> +di rete
<Daigoro> ma itunes non ti permettere di gestire le sottocartelle
<AlE_> si la rete c'è ma non mi si connette
<jester-> Daigoro: come tutti gli altri produttori forniscono il driver del proprio articolo per winz e ios
<Daigoro> pensavo che ci fosse qualche smanettone che ne sapesse più dim me
<cristian_c> Daigoro, meno male che ti avevo suggerito di installare synaptic
<jester-> osx
<cristian_c> non leggiamo mai, eh
<TaLaDo> ma ancora con sto iphone? :)
<jester-> Daigoro: non è una questione di smanettare
<Daigoro> cristian_c : scusa cristian ma non rammento
<Daigoro> dove trovo ynaptic?
<Daigoro> nel software center?
<Niubbo> BUONGIORNO :D
<jester-> i quasi comico che si compri un aifono e si cerchi di pacioccarlo con linux, tipo il cane che cerca di trombarsi il gatto
<TaLaDo> lol
<Niubbo> domanda.:
<jester-> e si meraviglia che non funzi
<Niubbo> qualcuno conosce NeroReflex.x86_64-0.0.1?
<Niubbo> NeroReflex
<TaLaDo> !neroreflex
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'neroreflex'
<TaLaDo> !info neroreflex
<ubot-it> Package neroreflex does not exist in quantal
<Niubbo> qualcuno mi ha passato una copia di ubuntu dicendomi che ha tutto pronto
<Niubbo> qualcuno sa che roba è?
<jester-> Niubbo: diccelo tu che roba è
<TaLaDo> Niubbo, chiedilo a quel qualcuno che ti ha passato la copia
<Niubbo> ah non lo so nemmeno io
<cristian_c> 11:47:30 <cristian_c> Daigoro, installa synaptic
<jester-> Niubbo: disicuro non è roba seria
<Niubbo> lui dice che è ubuntu creato da lui :D
<jester-> Niubbo: e quando mai
<TaLaDo> appunto
<Niubbo> boh..
<Daigoro> non è proprio cosi, penso che comunque ci sia un modo per poter gestire piu piattaforme, è questione di volere e potere
<Niubbo> chiedo.. siccome sto battendo la testa contro ubuntu chiedo in giro
<Niubbo> e sto qua mi ha detto che
<Daigoro> cristian: ok adesso provo grazie.
<TaLaDo> Niubbo, prendi una iso ufficiale installalo e poi vedi
<Niubbo> questo "ubunto" ha tutti i prog per programmare tutto
<TaLaDo> !installazione | Niubbo
<ubot-it> Niubbo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> Daigoro: c'è chi cambia sesso figurimoci se non si possa fare tutto con linux
<LostInMyHead> Niubbo: non è meglio prendere la iso ufficiale e sicura a installare i programmi che occorrono?
<Niubbo>   posso dire una cosa senza offendere nessuno
<Daigoro> cristian : son daccordo
<Niubbo> ma le guide di wiki.ubuntu
<Niubbo> per uno come me
<Niubbo> sono cinesi!
<Niubbo> non ci capisco un h
<TaLaDo> Niubbo, e noi che possiamo fare?
<Niubbo> sembra un labirinto senza fine Xd
<Daigoro> è una qestione di fare e saper fare
<jester-> Niubbo: non c'è come non leggerle
<cla_> ho un hp pavillion i5 quale versione é meglio?
<jester-> cla_: 12.10
<jester-> prova la live
<cla_> chipset intel?
<Niubbo> Jester.. credimi ho letto molto con attenzione
<AlE_> cristian_c, hai una dritta per poter settare sta macchina?
<Daigoro> cristian : domanda: il programma che usavo su piattaforma windows era winscp. se io lo scarico e lo avvio con wine pensi che possa funzionare?
<Niubbo> ma tante volte vado a vuoto.. e non comprendo niente :)
<jester-> intel è full supported se non roba uscita ieri
<Niubbo> secondo me dovrebbe migliorare con qualche foto..
<Niubbo> o screen
<cla_> jester mille grazie
<Niubbo> cosi è pi comprensibile
<LostInMyHead> sono passo passo...
<jester-> nahce video con voce sarebbero utili
<Niubbo> è un mio parere da niubbo
<cla_> mhanno dett de mettere lubuntu
<TaLaDo> magari in HD :P
<Niubbo> TaLaDo.. il mio è un pensiero :)
<LostInMyHead> le foto cel codice inserito nel terminale a che occorrerbbero
<jester-> cla_: con un i5?
<cla_> nn zo
<cla_> io so stolto user di windows
<cla_> :D
<cristian_c> Daigoro, nel software center
<cla_> vorrei evolvermi
<cla_> :D
<cla_> k
<Niubbo> Lost nn intendo quelle, ma i passaggi vari nelle schermate.. piuttosto di indicare per scritto dove si trovano i vari pulsanti o altro
<jester-> allora per ubuntu o kubuntu cosa doremmo comprare?
<cla_> lento come la fame window7
<jester-> Niubbo: ma stai trollando?
<Niubbo> cosa vuol dire trollando?
<jester-> cia qunata ram?
<cla_> tanta
<jester-> quanta*
<cla_> 4gb
<cla_> credo
<cla_> nn é w7 30 gb di c
<Niubbo> jester che vuol dire trollando?
<cla_> come azz fa a andare forte
<Aizram> 4gb è appena accettabile
<jester-> cla_: se winz7 gira lento mi sa che il problema è qualche taroccagio dello stesso o qualche virus/trojan carino che ti sei beccato
<cla_> facile
<cla_> ma anche appena installato
<cla_> off line é lento
<Niubbo> ok cercato su internet il significato!
<cla_> 9gb di c
<cla_> da cercare tutte le volte
<jester-> cla_: prova a installare ubuntu, se va lenta pur lei hai un pc farlocco
<Niubbo> jester.. NO non sto trollando, ma dico un mio pensiero visto che è il canale di supporto di ubuntu
<cla_> nono
<Niubbo> e pensavo che potesse essere utile :)
<cla_> hahah
<Niubbo> tutto qua!
<cla_> ho messo debian du una chiavetta usb
<jester-> Niubbo: si è di supporto, ma se parli sul serio linux non è adatto a te
<cla_> va il triplo di windows
<jester-> cla_: allora sega winz e metti ubuntu, he ci vuole
<cla_> si
<cla_> ho gia partizionato
<jester-> metti ubuntu o kubuntu 12,10
<Niubbo> jester.. io parlo sul serio.. e non la penso come te, perche linux è fatto epr tutti e tutti hanno iniziato da niubbi... anche tu!
<cla_> il + facile per gnoiranti?
<jester-> che sono meno tristi di xubuntu e ancora di piu di lubuntu
<jester-> Niubbo: linux presuppone un minimo di apprendimento del sistema
<cla_> infatti
<jester-> il wiki c'è apposta ed è fatto piuttosto bene
<cla_> un conto é installarlo
<cla_> un conto connetterlo
<jester-> se non riesci a capire o non hai voglia di approfondire non fa per te
<cla_> un conto far girare la tradestation
<Aizram> vabbè jester- ma così li deprimi!!!! Se siete fortunati va tutto al primo colp
<Niubbo> jester e io ho questo minimo... con windows non ho nessun problema, ma se tu mi cominici a palrare con termini che non conosco è normale che non comprenda il tuo discorso.
<cla_> naltra domanda
<cla_> io scrivo file exe
<cla_> con autohotkey.com
<jester-> Aizram: se non prendono per il culo non mi pare ci siano altre soluzioni
<Aizram> ,P
<cla_> possibile con linux?
<cla_> nn
<jester-> cla_: .exe non ha niente a che vedere con linux
<cla_> azz
<cristian_c> AIE_, dovresti attivare l'interfaccia di rete eth0
<jester-> cla_: i sistema debian based si fanno i.deb  in altri rpm
<cristian_c> AIE__, mi pare sudo dhclient eth0
<cla_> azz
<jester-> cla_: e su tutte è possibile compilare i corgenti direttamente
<jester-> i sorgenti*
<cla_> basta sapere il linguaggio
<cristian_c> Daigoro, penso che il programma di cui parli, non funzioni con wine
<cla_> avevo capito
<cristian_c> ah, è uscito, lol
<jester-> per fare i sorgenti, compilarli basta sapere cosa si sta facendo e come
<AlE__> cristian_c, scusa sai come posso fare?
<cla_> sisi na quisquiglia
<Niubbo> ragazzi posso chiedervi una cosa di php e apache (ma su windwos vista)? mi potete dare una mano gentilemente?
<cla_> :D
<TaLaDo> Niubbo, qui si da supporto per ubuntu
<cla_> cominciamo a metterlo
<cla_> lo sto scaricando
<cla_> mo metto anche mirc
<jester-> Niubbo: /j ##windows che li ti assistono al meglio
<Niubbo> TaLaDo.. si lo so.. per questo ho specificato gentilmente :)
<TaLaDo> Niubbo, pure io ti ho risposto gentilmente :)
<jester-> cla_: mirc non c'è per linux
<Niubbo> :P
<cla_> az
<Niubbo> va bene... posso chiedervi allora un canale chat sul php in italiano
<Niubbo> ?
<AlE__> jester-, c'è XChat per linux
<Niubbo> in italiano?
<jester-> e un'altra mezza dozzina di client
<Niubbo> come ci arrivo a questi altri mezza dozzina?
<Niubbo> è da un sacco che non uso le chat..
<BlackLinux> Niubbo cè ne sono a mille su linux client irc
<jester-> prova kvirk che è bello tamarro quanto mirc
<Niubbo> black.. vorrei una canale di windows.. non di linux, latrimenti avrei chiesto qua a voi
<LostInMyHead> Niubbo: non c'è in italiano ma se cerchi guide apache ne trovi a milioni  anche in italiano e anche videoguide
<cla_> mirc per windows
<cla_> io suvo quella
<cla_> usavo
<LostInMyHead> per installarlo sono due minuti
<cristian_c> 12:56:30 <cristian_c> AIE__, mi pare sudo dhclient eth0
<cla_> uhuhuhuh so bannato da metadimille canali
<cla_> uhuhu
<LostInMyHead> cla_ http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_di_client_IRC
<jester-> ma va?
<Niubbo> ok.. ricordo che in mirc c'era un comando per vedere tutti i canali attivi in questo momento o vedere solo quelle che mi interessano.. qualcuno sa dirmi quel è il comando?
<LostInMyHead> ti consiglio xchat per la semplicità
<jester-> scommetto pure il tuo socio
<AlE__> scusa non avevo letto XD
<Niubbo> cmq penso che anche nel IRC abbia un comando simile
<Niubbo> o sbaglio?
<Niubbo> da digidtare nello status
<cristian_c> Niubbo, qual'è il problema?
<jester-> spe che sta pensando
<cla_> chiudi le cose conti fino a 3 e poi sparisce la finestra uhuhuh windows
<Niubbo> cristian_c lascia sta nessun problema
<cristian_c> ok
<jester-> eeh lo doce la parola stessa WINDOWS la cui traduzione è finestre
<jester-> lo dice*
<Niubbo> jester... ubuntu è forte, snello e mi piace parecchio. il problema è che ho bisogno diimparare ubuntu, php al piu presto possibile...
<Niubbo> perche per me è importante ed è urgenete
<Niubbo> se vengo in una chat perche bisogno di dritte veloci, non di kilometriche pagine...
<Niubbo> che invecchio prima a leggere...
<jester-> Niubbo: non è il canale giusto, qui si fa lavoro di meccanica
<Niubbo> strano... mi sembrava un canale di ubuntu..
<Niubbo> non di meccanica
<jester-> Niubbo: potresti fare un corso oline tipo: fakiro in 7 giorni e impari a studiare toccando i testi o lo schermo del pc
<Niubbo> cristian_c sa che da giorni che cerco di installare ubuntu
<jester-> Niubbo: insisti che chi la dura la vince
<cristian_c> Niubbo, ma non sembra che tu abbia voglia
<Niubbo> jester.. sono un insegnate di informatica e so tanti linguaggi.. in win so giocarci alla grande.. ubuntu è totalmente diverso
<cristian_c> Niubbo, perché ubuntu e non windows?
<Niubbo> regole del nuovo lavoro!
<cristian_c> Niubbo, btw, dire di consocere windows non significa conoscere l'informatica
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *conoscere
<Niubbo> infatti io non ho detto di conoscere tutta l'informatica, e mi chiamo niubbo apposta per dire che in questo campo mi trovo da zero
<LostInMyHead> sei fortunato, faranno corsi di aggiornamento sul lavoro allora Niubbo
<Niubbo> Lost.. scherzi?
<Niubbo> quali corsi?
<Niubbo> se non si sa.. si è fuori :)
<cristian_c> Niubbo, cioè hanno tolto windows dalle macchine di lavoro per installarci ubuntu? :O
<Niubbo> no
<Niubbo> è un NUOVO lavoro
<cristian_c> Niubbo, ma non vi hanno fatto i corsi?
<Niubbo> e hanno chiesto sta cosa
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ahhhhh
<LostInMyHead> già ma soprattutto ti hanno assunto per php e non lo sai...
<cristian_c> Niubbo, ci sono dei corsi apposta, certificazioni
<cristian_c> anche al centro per l'impiego
<cristian_c> su linux
<cristian_c> amministratore di sistema
<jester-> cristian_c: sarà un problema trovare corsi php in 5 minuti senza immagini appropriate
<LostInMyHead> Niubbo: quanto ti pagano per il lavoro che non conosci?
<AlE__> cristian_c, scusa, sudo dhclient eth0 mi ha restituito: 1pacchetto trasmesso, 0ricevuti, +1errore, 100% pacchetti loss, time 0ms..
<LostInMyHead> lol
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ma lui sta parlando di ubuntu , non di php
<Niubbo_> caduta la connessione
<jester-> abbiamo scoperto che per trovare lavoro ti assumono al volo se non sai un cazzo
<LostInMyHead> no perchè io li conosco entrambi dammi il contatto del tuo lavoro Niubbio_
<Niubbo_> cmq no problem.. ora installo ubuntu..
<LostInMyHead> dovrebbero pagarmi almeno il dioppio
<Niubbo_> mi stete prendendo in giro?
<cristian_c> AIE_, allora: ifconfig eth0 up
<jester-> Niubbo_: cerchiamo sempre di uniformarci al cliente
<LostInMyHead> ahahah
<Niubbo_> LostInMyHead e jester se mi date una mano vi do il nome dell'azienda :)
<AlE__> cristian_c: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permesso negato
<jester-> lui trolla? trolliamo pure noi
<LostInMyHead> no... il contratrio
<Peace-> AlE__: normlae
<LostInMyHead> dammi il nome
<Peace-> AlE__: laptop?
<cristian_c> AIE_, prova con sudo
<LostInMyHead> e mi prendo il lavoo
<Niubbo_> jester io non trollo.. io dico la verita :)
<Niubbo_> sei tu che trolli
<AlE__> si
<jester-> che ti hanno assunto per fare un lavoro che non sai?
<Niubbo_> e mi prendi in giro :)
<Peace-> AlE__: hai il cazzillo attiva wifi ?
<Peace-> AlE__: dico il bottone
<AlE__> nono sono in eth0
<Niubbo_> jester.. sei cosa vuol dire che sono cavoli miei?
<jester-> e siccome un pavoro serio prende una decina d'anni per essere acquisito la meglio cheffamo?
<Peace-> AlE__: rfkill list
<Niubbo_> se ti va di dare una mano farlo altrimenti amen
<AlE__> il comando me l'ha preso
<Peace-> ah ok
<Niubbo_> non sei obbiligato amico :)
<Niubbo_> neanche tu lost
<Peace-> cmg io cago duro Niubbo_
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> esco dai
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, ma ti hanno chiesto php o linux?
<AlE__> eh non ce l'ho installato solo che ora non prende linea :/
<Niubbo_> qui si parla di ubuntu? va benissimo parlerò di ubunuu
<jester-> Peace-: e col nexus in mano con comodo
<Peace-> hahaha non sono portato per il supporto
<Niubbo_> Peace.. vai e caga bene mi raccomando :)
<Peace-> oh si ci faccio anche le faccine
<Niubbo_> cristian_c piu php che linux..
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, ma ti hanno chiesto tutti e due?
<Niubbo_> contento per te peace.. e vai in peace
<Niubbo_> php si.. linux hann detto che devo saper lavorarci
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, perché, sai, php è un linguaggio di ...
<AlE__> vado e torno eh...
<cristian_c> scripting/programmazione/...
<cristian_c> AIE_, controlla se l'interfaccia è sù
<Niubbo_> si lo so.. ho letto in giro che è roba di poco conto almeno cosi mi han detto
<Niubbo_> e io ci speravo appunto
<jester-> Niubbo_: l'arabo mica lo si impara i 5 minuti
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, php di poco conto?
<cristian_c> O_______O
<Niubbo_> solo che a installare e configurare tutto in windwos è lunga
<jester-> nemmeno in 5 ore e in 5 giorni
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, cioè il web si basa su php
<cristian_c> ed è di cpoco conto????
<cristian_c> *poco
<jester-> forse in 5 anni te la cavi
<Niubbo_> cristian ho detto che cosi mi hanno detto.. che è un linguaggio semplice.. si impara velocemente
<Niubbo_> non è come java o c o c++ (che conosco)
<cristian_c> Niuubbonon è mica tanto semplice php
<Niubbo_> cosi mi è stato detto.. io non lo so ancora
<cristian_c> *Niubbo,
<giuliaa> ciao raga vorrei formattare  un hard disk esterno ma non so qual' è il file sistem da usare se ntfs ext3 ext4 quale mi consigliate??? vorrei che fosse sicuro cioè che ci sia la minima probabilità di perdere dati.
<jester-> Niubbo_: sperando che i corsi online non siano complicati come il wiki ubuntu
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, per la verità, il wiki è molto molto molto più semplice che imparare php
<jester-> giuliaa: dipende dall'uso che ne farai
<cristian_c> *AIE__
<Niubbo_> cristian_c spero nn lo so.. cmq le mie difficoltà sono preparere la piattaforma per lavoare con php.. una volta dentro che programmo so che posso andare veloce.
<Peace-> giuliaa: ext4
<giuliaa> lo utilizzo come backup cioè coppiarci dentro vari file lo utilizzo su linux
<jester-> giuliaa: se usato per stoccagglio dati e vuoi condividere con sistema winz meglio ntfs
<giuliaa> su varie distro
<giuliaa> no senza winodw
<Peace-> giuliaa: ext4 è inutilizzabile da win , ext3 si invece
<jester-> giuliaa: se sono per linucs ext4
<jester-> se solo*
<Niubbo_> cmq cristian_c ora sto installando ubuntu con virtual box
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, php non si impara in due minuti
<Niubbo_> cosi posso avviare in manira veloce
<Niubbo_> come mi hai consigliato
<Peace-> giuliaa: ext4 è è meno sicuro di ext3 in teoria io ho due dischi da tera da 2 anni in ext4
<giuliaa> e il piu sicuro? per formattarlo uso gparted giusto?
<Peace-> o forse di piu
<Niubbo_> niente si impare in due minuti.. ma io ci lavoro giorno e notte XD
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, ma non conosci nessuno che ha lavorato già con php?
<jester-> Peace-: il driver winz legge e copia ext4 ma non scrive
<Niubbo_> cristian_c no
<jester-> linuxreader per esempio
<Peace-> jester-: ah si ? il widnows 8 ?
<Niubbo_> per questo cerco le chat
<Niubbo_> per avere un aiuto veloce
<Niubbo_> se avessi tempo
<Niubbo_> non starei qua
<Niubbo_> andrei a leggere in giro tutto
<Peace-> ! enter | Niubbo_
<ubot-it> Niubbo_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Niubbo_> Peace non dovevi andare a cagare? XD
<jester-> Niubbo_: saei qui da 3 ore, avresti gia studiato parecchio
<Niubbo_> jester.. sono cavoli miei tu fai i tuoi :)
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, lo sai che il wiki è stato fatto apposta per risparmiare tempo?
<Peace-> Niubbo_: eh si ne ho fatto uno grande
<giuliaa> quindi e piu sicuro ext3 di ntfs? allora mi sa che utilizzo ext3
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, alrimenti bastavano forum e irc
<cristian_c> *altrimenti
<Niubbo_> cristian_c non lo so.. ieri provando cosi.. mi sono accorto che si lavora piu velocemente con ubuntu
<jester-> giuliaa: per stabilità uno vale l'altro
<Peace-> giuliaa: mah... io fosse il mio sistema userei ext4 se sei paranoico\a usa ext3
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, sì, ma devi superare la pigrizia e leggere il wiki, che non è difficile
<giuliaa> grazie ragazzi!
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, che poi il wiki non è un manuale
<cla_> maccaroni coi funghi booniiii so pieno come nu maialeee
<jester-> faremo dei corsi laurea in chat
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, serve a fart fare velocmente una cosa che non sai fare
<Peace-> hahha
<cla_> mo pennichella
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, il wiki è una raccolta di how-to
<cristian_c> cla_, lol
<cla_> tanto ubunto ce mette ancora 2 ore
<jester-> scriviamo, l'utonto copia incolla e si becca il 30
<Peace-> wow
<jester-> poi non sa un cazzo e tornerà per gli approfondimenti pratici
<Peace-> Niubbo_: insomma la frittata è questa o ti leggi il wiki ci provi ti inpegni e fai qualcosa oppure sei pure libero di andare ... non ce l avere a male ma le cose sono cosi , è capitato a me  ho letto ho imparato e cosi farai tu
<jester-> cosa prescrivo per il mal di testa?
<cla_> na canna?
<cla_> :D
<jester-> ssi una canna da 1 pollice in testa
<cristian_c> Peace-, concordo
<cla_> nn zo se fa passa u mal de testa ma se nn altro rende felici
<jester-> ti addormenta al volo
<cla_> :D
<jester-> la trovi dal tubista e senza ricetta
<cla_> 1.35
<cla_> 1.3521
<cla_> hmmmmm
<cla_> 1.3380 domani o dopo
<Peace-> ecco fatto :D
<AlE__> eccomi...
<cristian_c> AIE_, hai attivato l'interfaccia
<cristian_c> ?
<AlE__> rfkill intendi?+
<cla_> 900 kb al sec
<AlE__> ho dato l'up
<cla_> soffiate
<cla_> 20
<cristian_c> AIE_, non ti ho mai suggerito un comando del genere
<cristian_c> AIE_, l'up sì invece
<cla_> 19
<cla_> 18
<AlE__> sisi l'up si
<cla_> 15
<AlE__> me l'ha suggerito peace
<cristian_c> AIE_, ifconfig -a
<AlE__> non so cosa sia per quello
<AlE__> ok, ti ridò l'output
<cla_> 11
<cla_> ci so le elezioni dai crolla
<cla_> 16
<AlE__> http://pastebin.com/27eRd1F2
<ubi> salve,ho scaricato il file zip di ubuntu 12.10,ma non riesco a capire dove si trova il file iso per poterlo masterizzare,qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> ubi, da dove l'hai preso lo 'zip'
<cristian_c> ?
<busy87> ubi da dove l'hai scaricato?
<busy87> O.o
<AlE__> zip?
<ubi> dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<busy87> :o
<ubi> si è sippato
<ubi> zippato
<AlE__> :/
<cristian_c> AIE, eh, ma non l'hai tirata sù
<ubi> :S
<cristian_c> AIE__
<AlE__> ridò il cmd!!
<LostInMyHead> ubi: impossibile
<cristian_c> ubi, non credo proprio
<AlE__> fatto
<LostInMyHead> ricscarica il file
<busy87> ubi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<ubi> allora sono imbranato io.. :D
<ubi> grazie busy
<cla_> no sei utente windoe
<cla_> ws
<cla_> frameminkia
<cla_> firewall
<ubi> busy proprio da li ho scaricato la versione di ubuntu..
<busy87> mah..
<busy87> la c'è un file iso
<cla_> la sto scaricando anchio
<busy87> no uno zip
<cla_> tranpo vediamo
<ubi> si infatti è un zip
<cla_> da me dice .iso
<AlE__> rimane identico a quello che ti ho appena mandato!
<ubi> forse perche io avevo fatto apri con..winzip..e magari avrei dovuto fare salva su desktop? 0_0
<cla_> forse
<cla_> si
<cristian_c> AIE__, che ti risponde il comando?
<cla_> 14
<AlE__> non mi risponde all'up
<cla_> va se molla sto fetuso
<AlE__> cioè...
<AlE__> lo prende
<cla_> 11
<ubi> adesso lo ricarico e vedo..
<cristian_c> ubi, usa i torrent
<cristian_c> !torrent | ubi
<ubot-it> ubi: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<ubi> tnks
<cla_> qunti sordi cha sto 11 sto cornuto
<cla_> 20.9 m
<cla_> 10
<cla_> 09
<cristian_c> AIE__, e allora non è possibile
<cristian_c> AIE__, ti ritorna soltanto il prompt?
<AlE__> si
<AlE__> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<AlE__> giusto?
<cristian_c> sì
<AlE__> allora si
<cristian_c> cioè?
<AlE__> si nel senso che mi restituisce solo prompt
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> AIE__, e se ridigiti ifconfig -a ?
<AlE__> mi da l'out : http://pastebin.com/uedrj7FJ
<cristian_c> AIE__, uhm
<cristian_c> AIE__, prova con sudo dhclient eth0
<AlE__> ok, quando mi restituisce l'out te lo mando
<AlE__> ok come non detto, non mi ha restituito nulla.. prompt!
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> AIE__, riposta ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> AIE__, o comunque, prova a pingare
<cristian_c> il router, il dn e google
<cristian_c> *dns
<cristian_c> *modem
<AlE__> spe...
<AlE__> allora, l'out > http://pastebin.com/0ibhBbnv
<AlE__> poi..
<AlE__> se pingo solo google va bene?
<cristian_c> AIE__, è meglio un ping completo
<cristian_c> AIE__, però c'era un utility
<cristian_c> che usavo sempre una votla, molte versioni fa di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *volta
<AlE__> ok, dove prendo sti ip?
<cristian_c> sudo pppoeconfig
<AlE__> ah ok dò questo
<cristian_c> AIE__, l'ip locale del modem dovresti conoscerlo
<AlE__> l'ip della macchina intendi
<cristian_c> AIE__, per l'ip del dns, usa 8.8.8.8
<cristian_c> AIE__, no, del modem
<AlE__> connect: Network is unreachable
<cristian_c> AIE_, per qUALE COMANDO?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> *per quale comando
<AlE__> 8.8.8.8
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: non urlare che ti ho sentito dalla cucina
<AlE__> eh non ce l'ho l'ip del modem
<AlE__> perché non è configurabile
<AlE__> l'ho trovato ma non risponde
<cristian_c> AIE__, cioè non puoi accedere alla pagina del modem?
<cristian_c> ?
<AlE__> no
<AlE__> assolutamente
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> AIE__, controlla i dns
<cristian_c> è veramente strano
<cristian_c> AIE__, hai già domandato sul forum?
<AlE__> sul sito 1 l'ho trovato che mi chiede credenziali d'accesso (dovrebbe essere questo), pingano mi dà: connect: Network is unreachable
<AlE__> no, non ho ancora fatto nulla
<AlE__> per i dns la risposta è sempre la stessa!
<cristian_c> AIE__, non so perché ti restituisce il prompt senza errori, ma poi l'interfaccia non risulta attiva
<cristian_c> AIE__, andrebbe controllato qualche log di sistema
<AlE__> io i comandi li ho dati tutti :(
<cristian_c> AIE__, ti consiglio comunuque il forum, dove puoi farlo con calma
<cristian_c> AIE__, non accuso nessuno, dico che è strano
<cristian_c> *comunque
<AlE__> nono non era per quello figurati.. sono molto fortunato con stò server!!
<cristian_c> AIE__, digita: route -n
<AlE__> destination > gateway, genmask, flags metric ref, use iface
<cristian_c> !pastebin | AIE__
<ubot-it> AIE__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AlE__> quello mi ha restituito!!
<cristian_c> mmmmhhh
<AlE__> ma il problema sarà sto cesso di modem
<cristian_c> AIE__pastebinna tutto quanto
<AlE__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616614/
<cristian_c> AIE__, prova con ppoeconf
<cristian_c> pppoeconf
<cristian_c> sudo pppoeconf
<cristian_c> iniziai a connettermi con questo tool
<AlE__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616624/
<cristian_c> AIE__, hai controllato il cavo ethernet?
<AlE__> 1 prova la posso fare se fosse realmente il cavo o l'uscita eth
<AlE__> ma ne dubito
<AlE__> cmq controllo!!
<cristian_c> AIE__, la scheda c'è l'interfaccia pure
<cristian_c> AIE__, e nel caso posti il log di sistema sul forum
<cristian_c> per capire perché l'interfaccia eth0 non è attiva
<AlE__> ho attaccato un notebook linux allo stesso cavo, vediamo se mi prende rete
<AlE__> non va!!
<AlE__> questo significa che ho una porta del modem che non funziona!!!
<AlE__> eth
<AlE__> come facevo a saperlo???
<LostInMyHead> prova il comando sudo dhclient iwlist wlan0
<LostInMyHead> cosa ti da?
<AlE__> non ho collegamenti wlan
<LostInMyHead> scusa allora sudo dhclient iwlist eth0
<LostInMyHead> AlE__: cosa ti da?
<AlE__> iwlist errore: nessuna interfaccia
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> AIE__, uhm
<cristian_c> AIE__, fai come ti ho suggerito
<giordano_> salve a tutti/e, vorrei sostituire il mio hd con uno di tipo ssd, ubuntu si installa senza problema o vado incontro al qualche problema?
<AlE_> eccomi!!
<giordano_> eccoci
<Holden> giordano_, non dovrebbero esserci particolari problemi
<giordano_> ok
<AlE_> cristian_c ho una porta eth del modem che non funziona, il problema era solo li!!
<cristian_c> AIE_, non funziona anche con windows?
<cristian_c> con il notebook
<AlE_> ora ho fatto un giro di cavi per portargli linea e va!!
<cristian_c> AIE_, non funziona anche con windows?
<AlE_> nono calma, windows non esiste in casa mia!!
<AlE_> XD
<giordano_> un'ultima cosa, quando al mio portatile tolgo l'alimentazione dalle casse si sente un picchettio, cosa posso fare?
<AlE_> con l'altro pc linux la rete cmq non arrivava per il problema di sta porta del modem
<andre92> salve, scusate, ho un problema con l'ultima versione di ubuntu (12.10)
<cristian_c> AIE_, penso di aver capito
<andre92> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<AlE_> chiederò una sostituzione del modem a stò punto visto che funziona una porta su 2!!
<cristian_c> AIE_, ip penso che sia un problema con la scheda
<cristian_c> AIE_, io ho dovuto usare un artificio per la mia scheda ethernet
<AlE_> và tutto che è una meraviglia ora
<cristian_c> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<andre92> scusate, il mio computer riconosce tutte le reti, sia wirless che non
<andre92> si connette ma non riesco a navigare su internet o a scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> AIE_, che una volta andava di default su ubuntu, ora mi occorre digitare un comando con ethtool dopo l'installazione per far andare la connessione
<LordFire> andre92: puzza di DNS :D
<cristian_c> una cosa semplice, ma anch'ip pensavo che fose guasta la porta eth
<cristian_c> ma poi ho trovato un pc con la stessa scheda e lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> e ho capito
<AlE_> noooooooooo
<AlE_> allora aspetta che provo a connetterci il mac
<cristian_c> AIE_, hai la stessa scheda?
<andre92> lordfire: non so come resettare il servizio mi puoi dire come fare perfavore?
<AlE_> no
<AlE_> però se è un problema di eth non mi si connette neppure questo!
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> AIE_, che scheda monta il server?
<andre92> lordfire: prima avevo windows ed ero capace a settare tutto nel modo giusto, ma ora non so dove mettere le mani
<cristian_c> andre92, mi pare sudo networking restart
<cristian_c> ma non mi ricordo bene
<cristian_c> *sudo service networking restart
<andre92> aspetta, spiegami bene >.<
<andre92> che devo fare?
<AlE_> non lo so, hai un cmd per avere i dati delle schede?
<andre92> cmd? °_°
<AlE_> comando
<AlE_> :P
<andre92> mmmm penso di no XD
<cristian_c> AIE_, lspci -k
<cristian_c> andre92, avevi domandato come riavviare il servizio di rete?
<andre92> si
<AlE_> 6 troppo il top sai tutto!!
<andre92> penso anche io che sia il dns
<cristian_c> andre92, prova apingarlo
<cristian_c> *a
<andre92> cioè?
<cristian_c> andre92, lo trovi anche da interfaccia grafica nel network manager
<cristian_c> andre92, non so se conosci il network manager, lo trovi nell'icona di rete
<AlE_> scheda eht no?
<andre92> mmm ora avvio l'altro computer con ubuntu
<AlE_> realtek semiconductor rtl8111/8168b pci express gigabit ethernet controlloer (rev6)
<cristian_c> AIE_ pasta tutto
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> andre92, comunque, se il dns è 8.8.8.8, dovrai digitare in un terminale: ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<cristian_c> se è un altro: ping -c3 ....
<andre92> aspetta, dicevi prima come trovare l'interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> andre92, nel caso n cui non conosci il dns
<cristian_c> andre92, il netowrk manager ti dice che dns stai usando
<cristian_c> *network
<andre92> si, ma dove lo trovo? :(
<cristian_c> in realtà dovrebbe essere scritto anche in /etc/resolv.conf
<cristian_c> andre92, ma cosa?
<AlE_> http://pastebin.com/fHzvkEuN
<andre92> il network manager
<andre92> :(
<cristian_c> AIE_, c'è una guida sul wiki relativa alla tua scheda
<Rick_> salve, ho un problema nell'installazione. Usando wubi mi fa installare ubuntu e mi chiede il riavvio... dopo aver riavviato mi dice installazione ubuntu 12.10 e dopo mi esce una schermata nera che diventa lentamente bianca e poi azzurra... e non succede nient'altro... cosa faccio??
<cristian_c> AIE_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/EthernetRealtek
<cristian_c> AIE_, che però non c'entra nulla con la mia, però....
<cristian_c> andre92, clic destro sull'icona di rete
<cristian_c> andre92, Modifica connessioni...
<cristian_c> Rick_, semplice: non usare wubi per installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> Rick_, provalo in live, e nel caso partiziona
<andre92> mmm ok poi?
<cristian_c> andre92, se è wifi, scegli senza fili, se è ethernet, scegli via cavo
<andre92> ok
<cristian_c> andre92, e poi selezioni la tua connessione e pulante Modifica
<cristian_c> *pulsante
<andre92> ok
<cristian_c> andre92, poi, Impostazioni IPv4
<cristian_c> andre92, e lì trovi il tuo dns
<cristian_c> Server DNS
<andre92> il campo è vuoto :/
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> andre92, cercati un buon dns, io uso: 208.67.222.222
<andre92> come lo cerco? :(
<andre92> su windows avevo una procedura automatica
<Rick_> cristian_c, come faccio ad installarlo in live??
<cristian_c> andre92, puoi usare quello che uso io, oppure quello di google: 8.8.8.8
<cristian_c> andre92, io ho configurato gli ip statici da windows manualmente
<cristian_c> quindi altro che automaticp
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> è mi è pià facile farlo da ubuntu
<cristian_c> *più
<cristian_c> Rick_, non devi installarlo
<andre92> ah ok :)
<cristian_c> Rick_, lo provi senza installarlo
<andre92> cristian c, niente, non funziona
<cristian_c> andre92, uhm
<cristian_c> andre92, non saprei, andrebbe approfondito, anche perché perché non ho capito il tuo problema
<andre92> praticamente non mi naviga su internet
<andre92> non posso neanche installare gli aggiornamenti
<andre92> sono connesso alla mia rete wireless che funziona perfettamente ( la sto usando ora per comunicare con te)
<AlE_> ho provato a connettere il mac in quella porta ma manco lui ne vuole sapere…
<AlE_> a sto punto non saprei...
<andre92> non so che fare :/
<andre92> ma per impostare il dns automaticamente o per fare una risoluzione automatica dei problemi come fo?
<AlE_> ora vedo un po.. grazie a tutti dell'aiuto, grazie cristian_c!! alla prossima ;)
<andre92> cristian c, devo andare a lavoro, a stasera :)
<cristian_c> andre92, ethernet o wifi?
<cristian_c> AIE_, non credo dhe tutti e tre abbiano la stessa shceda
<cristian_c> *scheda
<cristian_c> AIE_, sa tanto di porta ethernet del router bruciata
<cristian_c> AIE_, il problema forse è sul router o sul cavo
<cristian_c> ah, è uscito lol
<giordano> salve, problema: se tolgo l'alimentazione al mio portatile le casse acustiche emettono dei picchi, cosa posso fare?
<dimitri__> salve, vorrei installare ubuntu su un mac con doppia partizione ma non risco a fargli vedere il cd quando masterizzo e metto il cd nel mac mi dice che il disco non è leggibile. sbaglio qualcosa ( ho usato brasero con l'ISO scaricata da internet)
<glpiana> dimitri__, come masterizzi la iso e che iso hai scaricato?
<dimitri__> ho una 12.04 32 bit
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<dimitri__> ed una 12.10 medubuntu da 2.1 gb
<dimitri__> le iso sono corrette le ho usate per installare su altri pc ma il mac non riconosce il cd
<dimitri__> me lo sputa fuori ma non 1 tutti dal cd della 10.10 alla 12.10
<glpiana> dimitri__, guarda piuttosto qui per la 12.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<dimitri__> secondo voi debbo usare la 32 o la 64 per il macbook (nuovo ha 2 mesi è un i5)
<glpiana> dimitri__, leggi la pagina che ti ho indicato. c'è scritto chiaramente quale usare per mac
<dimitri__> glpiana, va bene questo post qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<glpiana> dimitri__, non ne ho idea, non ho un mac, ma visto che nella pagina di download di 12.10 c'è una iso dedicata, perchè non approfittarne?
<dimitri__> glpiana, sto scaricando anche se va lentissimo ( 20kb) una cosa strana è che faccio la usb che funziona sui normali pc e se la metto nel mac mi dice che non trova il boot
<dimitri__> bahhhh   il mac sarà anche un bel pc ma vuole solo roba apple
<glpiana> giustamente, imho
<glpiana> che poi non è vero, puoi installarci un mucchio di roba open source, pure compilandola con gran comodità. ma vado off topic
<fabriziocorona> non riesco a eliminare dei file
<glpiana> !dettagli | fabriziocorona
<ubot-it> fabriziocorona: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<samuelecleversun> Salve a tutti io avrei una Domanda: Io da quando ho aggiornato a ubuntu 12.10 l'icona della mail, sulla barra resta sempre bianca e non cambia mai colore, non escono neanche le forme (triangolo, cerchio ecc.), come nelle immagini che girano per il web. C'è qualche modo per far si che funzioni? e sempre riguardante questo, non mi compaiono le notifiche dei social, come mai?
<fabriziocorona> ho un problema con wine non riesco a eliminare dei file
<glpiana> fabriziocorona, perchè usare wine per eliminare file?
<fabriziocorona> perchè sono file che partono grazie a wine
<glpiana> fabriziocorona, spiegati meglio, altrimenti non si inquadra il problema
<fabriziocorona> allora ho installato nokia pc suite e titanbet poker e non me le elimina definitivamente
<glpiana> fabriziocorona, apri iunfile manager, visualizza i file nascosti, enstra nella directory .wine, poi drive o drive_c e lì troverai un albero di directory simile a quello di windows, da cui rimuovere i programmi che vuoi levare
<fabriziocorona> glpiana dimmi una cosa se elimino definitivamente wine mi tolgo il problema?
<glpiana> fabriziocorona, levi tutto quello che hai messo in wine comprese le impostazioni di wine
<fabriziocorona> perchè io ho eliminato dalla cartella di wine titanbet poker ma me lo segna comunque sempre
<glpiana> fabriziocorona, dove?
<fabriziocorona> nella cartella programs
<glpiana> fabriziocorona, quale cartella programs? dammi il percorso completo
<fabriziocorona> ok applicazioni-wine-programs
<glpiana> fabriziocorona, usa il programma alacarte per modificare il menu ed eliminare le voci che non ci sono più
<fabriziocorona> non ho alacarte
<glpiana> installalo se non ce l'hai
<fabriziocorona> mi dai il comando
<fabriziocorona> perfavore
<glpiana> fabriziocorona, aspetta. che interfaccia usi? gnome?
<fabriziocorona> non lo so come faccio a saperlo?
<glpiana> fabriziocorona, hai installato ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu o altro?
<fabriziocorona> e nn mi ricordo perchè ho fatto dei casini
<glpiana> !image | fabriziocorona
<ubot-it> fabriziocorona: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabriziocorona> come si fà a vedere?
<fabriziocorona> glpiana http://imagebin.org/245674
<glpiana> fabriziocorona, hai gnome. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install alacarte oppure sotto amministrazione -> sistema ci trovi il gestore dei pacchetti. cerca alacarte e digli di installarlo
<glpiana> me ne vado, ciao
<rashxt> salve ragazzi qualche consiglio su una scheda video da comprare?? Uso il SO a 64 bit , la scheda mi serve per far girare qualche gioco tipo enemyterritory, minecraft, team fortress 2
<rashxt> non vorrei spendere più di 100 euro
<rashxt> anzi qualcosina meno
<Akhilleus> ciao a tutti ho un problema: ricevo i file dal mio tel cell col bluetooth ma non vanno da nex parte!
<Akhilleus> nn si trovano caspita
<andrea92> salve ragazzi :( ho 2 grossi problemi
<andrea92> chi mi aiuta?
<Akhilleus> ciao a tutti ho un problema: ricevo i file dal mio tel cell col bluetooth ma non vanno da nex parte!nn si trovano caspita!!!
<andrea92_> scusate, mi era caduta la linea...
<andrea92_> dicevo, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<andrea92> cerco aiuto .-.
<andrea92> cerco aiuto....
<andrea92> c'è qualcuno?
<andrea92> ....
<eris91> c'è nessuno?
<eris91> wao... un canale irc di supporto e nessuno che mi risponde -.-"
<eris91> cerco supporto
<elios> salve ho un problema ad installare lubuntu-desktop
<elios> chi mi aiuta?
<eris91> se vuoi posso aiutarti io
<elios> dal terminale di Ubuntu headless digito apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<elios> ma dice unable to locate lubuntu-desktop
<elios> package
<eris91> hai gia ubuntu sul tuo computer?
<eris91> cioè... gia installato?
<elios>  ubuntu headless cioe senza gui
<eris91> mi sa che non so aiutarti :/ so lavorare solo da windows
<eris91> scusa
<eris91> .-.
<eris91> bau
<leosacc> ciao
<naty_> aiuuuuuuuuto
<naty_> qualcuno sa dirmi gentilmente come posso installare ubuntu sul pc da una chiavetta usb?
<jester-> !usb | naty_
<ubot-it> naty_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<naty_> leggo subitissimo grazie, il mio pc non si avvia più con xp in nessun modo e vorrei provare se installando ubuntu riparte :-(
<Aizram> si accende? arriva al bios?
<zichecco> Non riesco a installare ubunto sul mio pc fisso, ho scaricato il programma ma non trovo da dove installarlo Aiuto
<jester-> !installazione | zichecco
<ubot-it> zichecco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lucia_> ciao a tutti
<mrbang> buonasera a tutti!
<lucia_> sto provando ad installare ubuntu 12.04 su un nuovo pc
<lucia_> ma non parte il boot con il cd
<lucia_> anche se è configurato
<lucia_> cosa può essere?
<jester-> lucia_: avrai copiato la iso invece che scriverla
<lucia_> se apro il cd vedo diversi file e cartelle
<lucia_> non la iso
<jester-> lucia_: e fa  il boot da cd?
<lucia_> no
<lucia_> fa il boot del pc senza considerare il cd
<jester-> devi fare boot da cdrom nel bios oppure usare il menu popup
<lucia_> lo legge ma non lo usa per il boot
<lucia_> cos'è il menù popup?
<jester-> lucia_: se il pc è nuovo ha un menu da tasto Fx altrimenti devi entrare nel bios
<lucia_> dal bios ho impostato cdrom-usb-hdd
<jester-> lucia_: hai scaricato la 64bit. il pc è nuovo nel senso di appena acquistato?
<lucia_> 64 bit
<lucia_> no, ho già su una vecchia versione di ubuntu ma vorrei formattare
<lucia_> e reinstallare
<jester-> lucia_: allora i casi sono 2: i cd è fatto male, non fa il boot da cd
<lucia_> l'ho acquistato l'anno scorso
<lucia_> se dopo che l'ho avviato inserisco il cd, c'è modo per capire se lo legge/esegue?
<jester-> lucia_: il cd deve essere nel  lettore quando accendi
<lucia_> fatto
<lucia_> inizia a leggerlo e poi fa il boot da hdd
<jester-> dove hai preso la iso
<lucia_> da qui: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<lucia_> con 64 bit e desktop
<jester-> lucia_: controlla md5sum del file e riscrivila , se giusto, su un cd non riscrivibile, in alternativa puoi fare da usb
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<lucia_> ok
<lucia_> per masterizzarla l'ho aperta con gestore archivi e ho scritto il contenuto, è giusto?
<jester-> lucia_:nu
<jester-> lucia_: destro e scrivi iso
<jester-> se usi gnome
<jester-> lucia_: cosi hai copiato il contenuto della iso e non ha installato il boot
<lucia_> ok... riprovo...
<lucia_> grazie!
<naty_> scusatemi ancoa
<naty_> nella cartella di ubuntu non riesco a trovare la dicitura sistema amministrazione creatore dischi avvio
<EffeGi> Che versione hai?
<naty_> ho  scaricato l'ultima
<naty_> devo installarlo su un altro pc tramite disco esterno usb
<naty_> 12.10
<EffeGi> Se non lo trovi nella dash, prova a installarlo dal software center
<naty_> se scarico la versione 12.4 riesco a trovarlo?
<naty_> rieccomi
<naty_> la voce crea disco di avvio non la riesco proprio a trovare, potete aiutarmi?
<fra_> ciao
<fra_> c'e nessuno?
<jester-> !nessuno | fra_
<ubot-it> fra_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<fra_> problemino....
<fra_> scusate..grazie ho installato da poco in dualboot con win7 ubuntu12.10 e l'hd sembra soffrire enormemente il sistema
<fra_> mentre su win7 tutto normale
<jester-> dettagli | fra_
<jester-> !dettagli | fra_
<ubot-it> fra_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<fra_> scusate sono,come avrete capito,nuovo ad usare linux.per cui ho fatto un'intallazione non facendo una partizione manuale ma lasciando default.Non riscontro nessun problòema particolare tranne quando vado su internet o apro l'icona per scaricare softwre....l'hd incomininca a fare rumore e il sistema rallenta
<jester-> fra_: hai installato dentro a winz7 com wubi?
<fra_> no installazione completa
<jester-> fra_: e come hai installato senza fare una partizione
<fra_> ho avuto un po di problemi coi driver invidia
<jester-> fra_: se non rispondi alle domande
<fra_> da incompetente in materia ho scaricato ubuntu12.10,,masterizzato su cd avviato con f8.l'installazione e' avvenuta in automatico come il dualboot
<jester-> fra_: senza sceglire il tipo di installazione?
<jester-> fra_: che problemi col nvidia?
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<AlE__> ciaooo
<Maxishere> i've been told that skype works much better under ubuntu instead of windows. is it true?
<cristian_c_> !english  | Maxishere
<ubot-it> Maxishere: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Maxishere> ok, mi è stato detto che skype gira meglio sotto ubuntu rispetto a windows. è vero?
<xiaoya> Maxishere, no
<Maxishere> volevo evitare una spesa per la ram facendo la prova installandolo sul mio hp con windows. quindi, mi è stata detta una bugia?
<cristian_c_> Maxishere, chi te l'ha detto?
<Maxishere> su un forum ho letto che ubuntu impiega meno risorse di ram rispetto a windows, e perciò lanciare skype su ubuntu ne trarrebbe vantaggi (attualmente si blocca... non so se a causa della ram o della mia connessione wholesale di tiscali)
<cristian_c_> Maxishere, quello che puoi leggere su forum sconosciuti può valere meno delle parole al vento
<Maxishere> è vero. posso chiedere se con 140 di ping posso avere una videochiamata decente? oppure mi converrebbe cambiare operatore?
<cristian_c_> Maxishere, potresti crearti una picolla partizione e provare direttamente
<cristian_c_> *piccola
<cristian_c_> il test
<Maxishere> è quello che avevo pensato. crearmi una partizione piccola sull'hard disk ed installarci ubuntu. con la possibilità di avviare il pc con la scelta tra ubuntu e windows. su ubuntu ci installo solo skype. può essere che le mie videochiamate saranno fluide
<Maxishere> ho pensato bene cristian?
<cristian_c_> Maxishere, sì, tanto poi la cancelli, al limitew
<cristian_c_> *limite
<Maxishere> devo sapere come si crea la partizione e come scaricare ubuntu sul mio laptop hp su cui c'è w7
<cristian_c_> !installazione | Maxishere
<ubot-it> Maxishere: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c_> !iso | Maxishere
<ubot-it> Maxishere: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c_> !md5 | Maxishere
<ubot-it> Maxishere: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c_> Maxishere, ma prima testa in live
<cristian_c_> !partizionamento
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<Maxishere> troppo complicato quello che mi scrivi :-(
<cristian_c_> !partizioni | Maxishere
<ubot-it> Maxishere: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c_> Maxishere, in realtà, no
<Maxishere> cercherò su google
<cristian_c_> Maxishere, -,-'
<cristian_c_> ma hai l wiki
<cristian_c_> *il
<cristian_c_> se googli rischi di far ecasini
<cristian_c_> *fare
<Maxishere> devo vedere su wikipedia?
<cristian_c_> Maxishere, noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cristian_c_> Maxishere, sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c_> Maxishere, i link li hai, più semplice di così, cosa c'è?
<Maxishere> ok, ringrazio per l'assistenza christian_c. domani allora mi informo un pò sul wiki di ubuntu per l'installazione e proverò nei prossimi giorni a crearmi una partizione e scaricare ubuntu. sperando di non fare pasticci. grazie e buonanotte
<LordFire> qualcuno conosce IPSec?
<giordano> scusate ragazzi/e, ho visto sul sito di ubuntu.com un telefono che mediante una basetta si collegava ad un monitor, e si vede ubuntu funzionare, mi potreste dare delle dritte per capire dove è possibile trovarlo?
<giordano> scusate ragazzi/e, ho visto sul sito di ubuntu.com un telefono che mediante una basetta si collegava ad un monitor, e si vede ubuntu funzionare, mi potreste dare delle dritte per capire dove è possibile trovarlo?
<seph> sera a todos , vorrei configurare ipv6 per ircare su ircnet . ho gia creato un account su hurricane e creato un tunnel . il mio ipv6 è gia up nel mio sistema . ora cosa devo fare per utilizzarlo sul ircnet ? (è piu giusto uno sfizio che una necessita) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1618178/
<cristian_c_> giordano, si tratta di ubuntu per android
<giordano> mi interessa, ma vorrei sapere anche dei prezzi. comunque grazie.
<giordano> vi saluto a domani.
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-07
<gnos> ciao, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ? Grazie in anticipo
<gnos> c'e' qualcuno per il supporto? Come funziona ? Grazie .
<gnos> ciao
<seph> gnos leggere il topic ?
<gnos> non sono molto ferrato, potresti dirmi come posso ricevere supporto grazie
<seph> gnos: fai la tua domanda qui se qualcuno è in linea e puo aiutarti ti aiuterà
<gnos> dovrei entrare nel menu' di grub, ma siccome non lo faccio da molto tempo ho dimenticato la password, come posso fare ?
<gnos> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per favore grazie
<gnos> seph puoi aiutarmi per questa cosa ? Grazie .
<erik92> salve, ho un problema con un hard disk NTFS
<erik92> non so come montarlo
<LordFire> erik92: buonasera
<erik92> buonasera anche a te :)
<erik92> sono disperato guarda XD
<erik92> ho tutti i miei file in quell'hard disk ma non so come prenderli
<LordFire> tranquillo
<LordFire> fai un "apt-cache search ntfs"
<erik92> puoi aiutarmi? :)
<erik92> sul terminale?
<LordFire> e dammi l'output, dovresti trovare qualcosa tipo "s3g_utils" o robba del genere
<LordFire> si si
<LordFire> non lo puoi montare perchè ti manca il modulo, è una fesseria tranquillo
<LordFire> allora asp
<LordFire> io nella mia redhat ho "ntfs-3g" e "ntfsprogs"
<erik92> c'è un sacco di scritte °_°
<LordFire> dammi un po l'output della ricerca di apt-get
<LordFire> guarda se c'è qualcosa che rispecchia i pkg che ti ho scritto
<erik92> ntfs-3g - read/write NTFS driver for FUSE ntfs-3g-dbg - read/write NTFS driver for FUSE (debug) ntfs-3g-dev - read/write NTFS driver for FUSE (development) syslinux - collection of boot loaders syslinux-common - collection of boot loaders (common files) extlinux - collection of boot loaders (ext2/3/4 and btrfs bootloader) fai-setup-storage - automatically prepare storage devices fuse-posixovl - FUSE file system that provides POSIX f
<erik92> non lo vedo :/
<erik92> scusa ma su queste cose sono un po impedito
<LordFire> erik92: tranquillo
<LordFire> fai cosi
<LordFire> apt-get install ntfs-3g
<LordFire> lancia quel comando secco
<LordFire> e dimmi se installa qualcosa
<erik92> mi dice che è necessario essere root
<LordFire> purtroppo io non sono un utente ubuntu/debian, quindi non conosco molto bene la disotr, ma + o meno linux è linux
<LordFire> ah si
<LordFire> perchè ubuntu ha il sudo di default
<LordFire> fai "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<LordFire> ogni comando lancialo con il "sudo" davanti, sennò ti chiede root
<LordFire> il "sudo" serve per farti lanciare comandi che richiedono privilegi amministrativi
<erik92> ah
<erik92> capito
<LordFire> dimmi quando lo hai lanciato!
<erik92> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto ntfs-3g è già alla versione più recente. I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   linux-headers-3.5.0-17 linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<erik92> dice cosi
<LordFire> ah quindi già lo hai
<LordFire> scusa fai una cosa
<erik92> dimmi
<LordFire> se facessi il mount di quell'hard disk che ti dice?
<erik92> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sdb1: Command-line `mount "/media/Emperor"' exited with non-zero exit status 12: Failed to read last sector (1953523119): Invalid argument HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),    
<erik92> °_°
<LordFire> o sensei sicuro che sia sdb1'?
<LordFire> fammi un "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<LordFire> incolla
<LordFire> please
<erik92> Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000202043392 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 121600 cilindri, totale 1953519616 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0x000225a2  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1            2048  1953525167   976761560    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<erik92> :/ ci capisco veramente poco
<LordFire> da qua vediamo semplicemente che /dev/sdb1 è un tipo di partizione NTFS
<LordFire> è quello che volevo vedere
<erik92> ti prego dimmi che non lo devo formattare >.<
<LordFire> prova direttamente da riga di comando con "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<LordFire> NO ma che...
<LordFire> su una windows legge tutto?
<erik92> si
<LordFire> eh allora è tutto apposto
<LordFire> è solo un discorso di interpretazione del FS NTFS
<LordFire> prova a lanciare quel comando che ti ho dato e dimmi che ti dice
<erik92> Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000202043392 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 121600 cilindri, totale 1953519616 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0x000225a2  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1            2048  1953525167   976761560    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT e
<erik92> dice questo
<erik92> :/
<LordFire> cosa?
<LordFire> ma quello è l'fdisk
<LordFire> ti ho chiesto questo: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" : )
<erik92>     ora riprovo XD
<erik92> Failed to read last sector (1953523119): Argomento non valido HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid). Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Argomento non valido The devi
<erik92> eccolo u.u
<LordFire> non riesco a capire quell'HINTS
<erik92> a chi lo dici XD
<LordFire> fai cosi
<LordFire> prova a fare "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs"
<erik92> Failed to read last sector (1953523119): Argomento non valido HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid). Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Argomento non valido The devi
<erik92> urka
<LordFire> incolla bene
<LordFire> : )
<erik92> eh scusa XD
<LordFire> prova cosi: "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<erik92> quello che mi hai chiesto prima è questo: Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto ntfsprogs è già alla versione più recente. I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   linux-headers-3.5.0-17 linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuov
<erik92> Failed to read last sector (1953523119): Argomento non valido HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid). Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Argomento non valido The devi
<LordFire> erik92: proviamo cosi "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1!
<LordFire> erik92: proviamo cosi "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1"
<LordFire> dimmi che ti dice
<erik92> mounting volume... Failed to read last sector (1953523119): Invalid argument HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid). FAILED Attempting to correct errors... Fail
<LordFire> sembra veramente che sia danneggiato erik92
<LordFire> mah sei sicuro che su un altro windows te lo legge?
<erik92> :/
<erik92> si
<erik92> ci ho guardato un anime prima
<LordFire> allora
<LordFire> proviamo l'ultimo step: "sudo ntfsck /dev/sdb1"
<LordFire> proviamo a fargli un check
<LordFire> più di questo
<LordFire> e dimmi che ti dice
<erik92> aspetta perche mi sa che avevo incollato male XD
<erik92> Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument Failed to read last sector (1953523119): Invalid argument HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid). Trying the alternat
<LordFire> questo è l'output dell'ntfsck?
<erik92> aspetta non riesco a prenderlo tutto
<erik92> Mounting volume... Failed to read last sector (1953523119): Invalid argument HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid). FAILED Attempting to correct errors... Fail
<LordFire> allora erik92
<erik92> no, non riesco a mandarlo tutto :/
<LordFire> ti dico che secondo me c'è veramente qualcosa di corrotto
<LordFire> ora io farei in questo modo:
<LordFire> - riaggancia l'hard disk su una windows
<LordFire> - fagli fare un bel chkdsk (uno scandisk in pratica)
<erik92> non so che è successo ma m'e l'ha aperto °____°
<erik92> oddio
<LordFire> - fatto quello, dovrebbe correggere i settori danneggiati, e poi riagganciare al linux
<LordFire> ????
<erik92> funzionaaaaaaaaa XD
<LordFire> allora ha funzionato il ntfsck
<LordFire> ha aggiustato il settore dannneggiato
<erik92> lord, dimmi di dove sei? u.u
<LordFire> Roma
<LordFire> che ti importa
<LordFire> ?¿?
<erik92> se vieni in piemonte ad alessandria ti offro la birra XD
<erik92> sei un grande XD
<LordFire> ahahaha
<LordFire> ma tranquillo, per cosi poco...
<LordFire> torna quando vuoi :D
<erik92> eh, per te è poco ma per me è una roba incredibile XD
<LordFire> ^_^
<erik92> poi pero ci sarebbe un altro problema XD
<LordFire> dai ora vai e goditi il tuo HD
<erik92> con la rete wifi
<erik92> XD
<LordFire> ahahaah
<LordFire> che prob hai?
<erik92> praticamente ho una lynksys wifi
<erik92> ci andavo perfettamente con windows
<erik92> ma con ubuntu mi si collega ma non naviga
<LordFire> davvero?
<LordFire> ma ti dice che sei connesso?
<erik92> si u.u
<LordFire> se facessi un "iwconfig" e mi dai l'output?
<erik92> ok :)
<erik92> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"e-volution"             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:0C:42:6F:E0:DD              Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality=19/70  Signal level=-91 dBm             Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0           Tx excessive retries:5  Invalid misc:
<erik92> scusa >.<
<LordFire> ma non sei collegato.... non sembra che tu abbia un IP da qua
<erik92> questa è della rete che sto usando ora
<LordFire> ma stai tramite cavo ora?
<erik92> se mi attacco all'altra non funziona piu
<erik92> >.<
<erik92> no wireless
<LordFire> eh ma non vedo l'ip
<LordFire> scusami fai un "ifconfig" ed incolla
<erik92> so attaccato alla rete del comune di qua >.<
<LordFire> si ok, dove vuoi, però io non vedo l'ip
<erik92> l'altra rete "lynksys" è quella che mi da problemi
<LordFire> comunque vabbè, dovresti connetterti all'altro e capire che problema c'è
<erik92> mmm semmai domani dai :/
<LordFire> vabbuò
<LordFire> fai tu
<erik92> ora c'ho un sonno che casco XD
<erik92> vado :)
<LordFire> sarà un problema di DNS, anche se il linksys dovrebbe avere il DHCP abilitato
<LordFire> bah vabbè
<LordFire> ok, buonanotte
<LordFire> bye bye
<erik92> grazie per l'aiuto :) notte :)
<LordFire> di nulla, notte : )
<helpme> salve salve
<helpme> c'è nessuno?
<Guest9379> pronto pronto
<ing92> c'è nessuno?
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti... notebook nuovo: asus x55c, ubuntu 12.04. ho seguito varie guide, ma non riesco a impostare stabilmente la luminosità....
<glpiana> ola
<john__> ciao
<john__> a tutti
<john__> volevo sapere come faccio a disinstallare ubuntu poichè devo installare un programma di lavoro che su ubuntu non va..rispondete per favore
<LostInMyHead> devi mettere windows?
<Dig> john__, formattando??? che programma è?
<john__> si purtroppo devo rimettere schifezzindows
<LostInMyHead> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<john__> e come si formatta con ubuntu?
<LostInMyHead> rima fai quello sopra poi installi windows
<LostInMyHead> quando installi windows ti formatta il disco
<OverMe> se devi rimettere windows non serve ripristinare il mbr
<OverMe> ci pensa lui in fase di installazione
<LostInMyHead> hai ragione
<john__> quindi?
<OverMe> quindi infili il cd di windows e installi
<LostInMyHead> e che alcune partizioni di recoveri non funzionano senno
<Dig> john__, con cd di windows dovresti poter fare tutto
<glpiana> OverMe, +1
<john__> se non ricordo male, nell'installazione di ububtu avevo partizionato l'hard disk
<john__> in un modo
<john__> non mi ricordo
<LostInMyHead> non importa
<LostInMyHead> windows pialla e installa
<john__> cmq se dici che basta mettere il cd windows!!
<john__> okok
<john__> vi terrò aggiornati
<john__> grazie mille
<john__> lo faccio in diretta
<john__> maledetto windows
<glpiana> !chat | john__
<ubot-it> john__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyHead> comunque poi puoi installarli entrambi
<Dig> LostInMyHead, non ha detto che programma è...magari gira su ubuntu e non lo sa
<glpiana> Dig, è comunque off topic
<LostInMyHead> Dig:  se per lavoro non rischierei neanche di striscio
<john__> il programma è ipsoa
<john__> contabilità
<DIEGO16231> ciao
<DIEGO16231> chi mi aiuta ??
<DIEGO16231> sono un neofita di ubuntu e gia sto per gettare la spugna
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<DIEGO16231> ciao jester
<DIEGO16231> mi puoi aiutare ??
<jester-> ciao
<jester-> dica
<DIEGO16231> senti ho da poco avvicinato ubuntu
<DIEGO16231> e dopo averci smanettato un po per installarlo
<DIEGO16231> finalemente  ho cominciato a provarlo
<DIEGO16231> e...
<DIEGO16231> al primo utilizzi di ubuntu software
<DIEGO16231> mi sono sorti problemi
<jester-> del tipo?
<DIEGO16231> mi è apparso un mess d'errore
<DIEGO16231> e non riesco piu a rmediare
<jester-> apri un terminale
<DIEGO16231>  come ??
<DIEGO16231> alt f2
<DIEGO16231> ??
<jester-> cercalo nella dash
<DIEGO16231> dash ??
<DIEGO16231> è la barra a sx sul desk
<jester-> clicca il logo sopra la barra a sinistra
<jester-> si apre la dash
<DIEGO16231> si
<DIEGO16231>  fatto
<jester-> nella ricerca scrivi terminle
<jester-> terminal
<DIEGO16231> fatto
<DIEGO16231> ora ??
<DIEGO16231> clicco sulla finestrella ??
<DIEGO16231> bene ho terminale aperto
<jester-> scrivi: sudo apt-get update  ti chiede la pass dell'user la digiti anche se non la vedi, dai enter e poi metti tutto quello che fa nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | DIEGO16231
<ubot-it> DIEGO16231: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DIEGO16231> digitando la pw mi restituisce command not found
<DIEGO16231> forse perche non sono connesso ad internet ??? (è su un altro pc)
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, il pc deve essere collegato, ma se ricevi command not found vuol dire che hai scritto male il comando
<DIEGO16231> il comando è preciso ma....
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, se ti dice command not found il comando che hai scritto è sbagliato
<glpiana> o non hai ubuntu
<DIEGO16231> ubuntu 12.10 se non erro
<OverMe> o hai eliminato apt-get :O
<glpiana> \o/
<OverMe> DIEGO16231, non puoi collegarti con quel pc e venire qui da li?
<DIEGO16231> overme
<DIEGO16231> al momento no
<DIEGO16231> perche ho solo un modem
<DIEGO16231> e sono collegato con questo
<OverMe> allora dicci almeno qual'è il messaggio di errore che ti compare, preciso
<DIEGO16231> ora lo posto
<DIEGO16231> disco rosso con barra trasversale bianca (tipo divieto di accesso)
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, OverMe si riferisce all'errore del terminale
<OverMe> glpiana, no no mi riferisco a quello originale
<DIEGO16231> no
<OverMe> tanto apt-get non lo può fare
<glpiana> ok
<DIEGO16231> è la risposta in seguito al tentativo di scaricare un gioco da ubuntu soft center
<DIEGO16231> allra disco rosso
<DIEGO16231> si è verifcato un errore
<jester-> DIEGO16231: e il software center dava errore non collegato a internet?
<DIEGO16231> no ero collegato
<DIEGO16231> continuo con il report
<DIEGO16231> per ulteriori info sull errore avviare il gestore pacchetti
<DIEGO16231> tramite il menu richiamabile con un clic
<DIEGO16231> del tasto dx del mouse, oppure
<DIEGO16231> dare il comando apt-get da terminale.
<DIEGO16231> il mess di errore è
<DIEGO16231> brokencuont>0
<DIEGO16231> etc etc
<DIEGO16231> io ho smanettato un po ma ....
<DIEGO16231> jester ci sei ??
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, in ogni caso per risolvere sto problema il pc va connesso alla rete
<DIEGO16231> glpiana
<DIEGO16231> nel pomeriggio ci sei ??
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sì
<DIEGO16231> diciamo dalle 14??
<DIEGO16231> ci risentiamo e cosi posso essere collegato
<DIEGO16231> con il pc dove sto testando ubuntu
<glpiana> ok
<DIEGO16231> un ultima cosa
<DIEGO16231> aprendo il terminale
<DIEGO16231> ho inserito il comando
<DIEGO16231> mi ha chiesto la pw che ho inserito
<DIEGO16231> e mi restituisce
<DIEGO16231> sudo: apt-gate: command not found
<OverMe> gate?
<DIEGO16231> si
<|Z_E_R_O|> ola
<glpiana> meno male che il comando era corretto
<|Z_E_R_O|> chi di voi usa xubuntu?
<OverMe> no, è get
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, apt-get non gate
<DIEGO16231> scusatemi riprovo
<glpiana> !qualcuno | |Z_E_R_O|
<ubot-it> |Z_E_R_O|: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<OverMe> DIEGO16231, se non sei connesso serve a poco
<|Z_E_R_O|> allora... sapete dirmi come cambiare lo sfondo dei pulsanti azione su xubuntu?
<DIEGO16231> allora ci provo nel pomeriggio
<DIEGO16231> se ci siete
<DIEGO16231> senza dover riscrivere il problema
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, ok
<glpiana> |Z_E_R_O|, che sono i "pulsanti azione"?
<DIEGO16231> bene
<DIEGO16231> grazie per ora
<|Z_E_R_O|> in alto a dx il nome, l'icona della batteria della wifi etc
<glpiana> |Z_E_R_O|, magari basta cambiare tema di icone
<|Z_E_R_O|> fatto cambia tutto tranne quell'angoletto
<glpiana> |Z_E_R_O|, allora io non so dirti
<|Z_E_R_O|> ok grazie cmq
<Guest97420> Ciao, non riesco a configurare la rete nei miei pc.(ogni pc all'acccensione si prende lo stesso indirizzo ip e se lo cambio non si collega più)
<jester-> Guest97420: NAT deve essere attivo nel rutter e il sistema se non sei avezzo alle reti deve essere in DHCP
<OverMe> Guest97420, sono impostai per prendere l'ip automaticamente?
<Guest97420> ok, avevo un adsl (tipo eolo) con router e ogni pc aveva il proprio indirizzo ip. ora sono col satellite, stesso router e stessi pc ma non riesco a dargli un ip diverso in quanto se lo faccio su un pc non riceve più
<Guest97420> scusatemi devo scappare.... :-)
<Roger_> ciao, io sto provando a installare ubuntu. dopo aver selezionato nel bios il cd che ho creato con .iso scaricata dal sito mi esce la schermata che mi dice di installarlo o provarlo... a questo punto qualsiasi scelta faccia mi esce una schermata nera che lentamente sfuma nel bianco e poi non succede nulla.. cosa posso fare? ho provato a installarlo anche con wubi ma succede la stessa cosa dopo il primo riavvio dell'installazione. in
<jester-> Roger_: scaricati alternate cd 12.04 visto che nella 12.10 non c'è piu
<Roger_> e dovrebbe cambiare qualcosa??
<jester-> Roger_: che alternate è solo installer grafiva minima fatto appunto per ovviare al tuo problema
<Roger_> e dove lo trovo? non lo vedo nei download..
<Roger_> ok trovato! grazie :)
<marc0cram> salve...ho un problema con skype, non mi si avvia piu dopo aver fatto la procedura per la cam rovesciata...qualcuno sa aiutarmi? grazie :)
<glpiana> marc0cram, hai modificato il lanciatore?
<marc0cram> si...ho lanciato questo comando da terminale LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype e la cam s iè raddrizzata....poi ho provato a seguire la procedura per poter lanciare skype da un file e ho combinato qualche casino ;)
<DIEGO16231> glpiana
<DIEGO16231> ???
<DIEGO16231> jester
<DIEGO16231> over
<OverMe> DIEGO16231, sei tornato dal pc incriminato?
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sì
<DIEGO16231> e si
<DIEGO16231> spero di risolvere
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<DIEGO16231> allora chii m aiuta
<DIEGO16231> bene un attimo
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, qualsiasi cosa esca, copiala su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | DIEGO16231
<ubot-it> DIEGO16231: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DIEGO16231> si pazientate
<marc0cram> glpiana consigli sul mio problema con skype?
<glpiana> marc0cram, metti su pastebin il contenuto del file che hai editato
<marc0cram> glpiana non riesco piu ad aprirlo perche ho cancellato la guida che ho seguito e non ricordo in che cartella era il file...qualcosa del tipo usr/bin/
<DIEGO16231> fatto raga ora ?
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, metti su pastebin
<DIEGO16231> fatto
<DIEGO16231> devo cliccare paste!
<glpiana> marc0cram, avevi modificato /usr/bin/skype magari?
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, e incollari qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<DIEGO16231> ?
<DIEGO16231> si ho inserito il testo
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, e incollari qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<DIEGO16231> devo solo inviare ??
<glpiana> *incollare
<DIEGO16231> cliccato
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, vabbè, quando avrai voglia di leggere...
<DIEGO16231> ho fatto
<DIEGO16231> ho incollato su ubuntu pastebin
<glpiana> DIEGO16231: incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DIEGO16231> e ....
<jester-> glpiana: sei da denuncia
<jester-> per danni alla persona fisica
<glpiana> lol
<marc0cram> glpiana trovato....#!/bin/bash export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3 LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype.proper
<DIEGO16231> mi dice paste from diego162313
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, l'indirizzo della pagina, non la prima riga della pagina
<glpiana> marc0cram, e questo è il contenuto di che file?
<marc0cram> questo è il contenuto del file di avvio di skype originale, cioè io ho fatto questa modifica e da allora non mi funziona piu...neanche cancellando tutto e risalvando...se provo ad avviare skype non parte e si blocca anche il pc
<DIEGO16231> glpiana non prendenterla
<DIEGO16231> ho copiato
<glpiana> marc0cram, cioè è il contenuto di /usr/bin/skype?
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, io non me la prendo, però cerca di capire cosa si intende per "indirizzo della pagina"
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, se vuoi aprire google, dove scrivi www.google.it?
<DIEGO16231> e cliccato su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<jester-> DIEGO16231: hai presente l'indirizzo (url/link/) web del broweser quello tipo http://sticass
<DIEGO16231> poi ho trovato ubuntu pastebin
<DIEGO16231> e li ho incollato
<marc0cram> glpiana si quello è il contentuto di /usr/bin/skype ... lancio questo comando " sudo gedit /usr/bin/skype2" e si apre quel file
<glpiana> DIEGO16231,  e poi hai premuto paste. e va bene. ma manca ancora un passaggio
<DIEGO16231> bene allora quale ??
<glpiana> marc0cram, cos'è skype2?
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mcloy81> ciao  a tutti , date supporto anche x Xubuntu?
<glpiana> mcloy81, sì
<marc0cram> scusa è skype senza il 2
<glpiana> marc0cram, allora, anzitutto reinstalla skype perchè hai eliminato l'eseguibile
<glpiana> marc0cram, quando hai fatto chiama
<marc0cram> glpiana ho gia cancellato ed installato skype 2 volte.... vuoi che lo rifaccio di nuovo?
<glpiana> marc0cram, non hai più l'eseguibile. DEVI reinstallare skype se vuoi usarlo
<DIEGO16231> glpiana .... perdonami
<DIEGO16231> dopo aver cliccato pasta
<DIEGO16231> paste
<DIEGO16231> mi è uscita una pagina con scritto
<jester-> DIEGO16231: hai presente l'indirizzo (url/link/) web del browser quello tipo http://sticass
<marc0cram> glpiana ok... va bene se uso il seguente comando per disinstallare di nuovo skype? sudo apt-get purge skype
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, dai, su, cerca di seguire. dove  scrivi www.google.it se vuoi aprire google?
<glpiana> marc0cram, con quello lo elimini
<mcloy81> ottimo, avrei un problemino.... ho impostato uno sfondo x l'avvio , cioè il logo di xfce, ora all'avvio mdm va in loop continuo e non accedo al DE....
<glpiana> marc0cram, sudo apt-get install --reinstall skype
<marc0cram> appunto elimino e poi reinstallo no?
<marc0cram> ok
<DIEGO16231> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1620597/
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, \o/
<jester-> ce l'avemo fatta
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<marc0cram> glpiana ok fatto...comando eseguito...
<DIEGO16231> nel terminale ??
<glpiana> marc0cram, oki, scrivi: ls -la /usr/bin/skype
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sì
<jester-> mcloy81: parti in ripristino al menu scegli failsafex e pi rimetti a posto
<DIEGO16231> fatto
<marc0cram> glpiana mi da questo messaggio.. ls: impossibile accedere a /usr/bin/skype: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> marc0cram, l'hai reinstallato?
<marc0cram> si
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, ha installato qualcosa?
<glpiana> marc0cram, sudo updatedb
<DIEGO16231> si qualcosa ha fatto
<DIEGO16231> ora pero dice alcune altri passaggi
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, oki, copia su pastebin
<DIEGO16231> bene
<mcloy81> non trovo questa voce nel menu'......
<marc0cram> glpiana lanciato sudo updatedb .. ora?
<jester-> mcloy81: nel menu partendo in recovery mode?
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1620703/
<mcloy81> esatto...... :resume,clean dpkg,fsck,grub,network,root,system-summary.
<glpiana> marc0cram, locate skype | grep bin
<jester-> mcloy81: vai in root e digita startx a vedere che succede
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sudo apt-get -f install
<marc0cram> glpiana che faccio ti incollo qui il risulato o provo ad usare pastebin? ti premetto che non l'ho mai usato
<glpiana> !paste | marc0cram
<ubot-it> marc0cram: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DIEGO16231> ha corretto tutto pero' mi chiede di scaricare altro
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, copia su pastebin
<marc0cram> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1620720/
<glpiana> marc0cram, ls -la /usr/bin/skype~
<jester-> /usr/bin/skype.proper
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1620723/
<jester-> che cazz di skype è
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, premi invio
<mcloy81> jester-: fatal server error: could not create lock file in /temp/.txo-lock   ecc....
<DIEGO16231> fatto
<marc0cram> glpiana mi da questo -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 104 feb  7 01:05 /usr/bin/skype~
<jester-> mcloy81: eh fs in sola lettura
<jester-> mcloy81: exit e prova resume
<glpiana> marc0cram, dpkg -l | grep skype
<jester-> mcloy81: oppure sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<jester-> /usr/bin/skype è
<marc0cram> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1620743/
<glpiana> marc0cram, sudo apt-get purge skype skype-bin
<marc0cram> glpiana ok? ora? reinstallo?
<DIEGO16231> ti copio il messa che mi ha restituito
<mcloy81> jester-: io ho mint quindi devo scrivere mintdm oppure mdm?
<OverMe> -.-
<glpiana> marc0cram, frena. scrivi: hai preso skype dal sito?
<jester-> mcloy81: no devi andare a chiedere in #linuxmint che noi non sappiamo come è strutturata la mint, infatti mi pareva strano non ci fosse flisafex
<marc0cram> glpiana, ho usato ubuntu tweak
<glpiana> marc0cram, non farlo mai più :D
<glpiana> marc0cram, scarica dal sito di skype. quando hai il file dimmelo
<mcloy81> jester-: ah....pardon....grazie cmq!
<marc0cram> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sto messaggio?
<DIEGO16231> problemi di connessione con pastebin
<DIEGO16231> connecting.....
<marc0cram> glpiana, scaricato
<glpiana> marc0cram, cliccaci sopra e installalo
<marc0cram> glpiana, ho preso quello per ubuntu 12.04 non c'era quello per 12.10 è ok giusto?
<glpiana> giusto
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, ricarica la pagina
<DIEGO16231> gia provato
<DIEGO16231> sempre connecting
<marc0cram> glpiana, ok installato
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, usa questo: http://pastebin.com/
<glpiana> marc0cram, comincia a provare ad avviarlo scrivendo skype nel temrinale
<marc0cram> glpiana, ok provo
<DIEGO16231> sta lavorando
<marc0cram> glpiana allora c'è di diverso che ora mi ricompare l'icona di skype, prima c'era quella con gli ingranaggi... quando pero do invio sembra leggere qualcosa ma non si avvia skype...e il pc per un momento tende a bloccarsi
<DIEGO16231> non va
<glpiana> marc0cram, e nel terminale da cui lo avvii non appare nulla
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, chiudi il browser e riaprilo
<marc0cram> glpiana io lo avvio facento alt f2 e digitando skype..... tu vuoi dirmi di aprire una finestra di terminale con ctrl alt t  e scrivere lio skype?
<glpiana> marc0cram, io ti ho chiesto di avviarlo da terminale scrivendo skype. se hai fatto altro che posso farci?
<marc0cram> glpiana, pardon ma per me avviarlo da alt f2 o da terminale inteso come nuova finestrina era la stessa cosa fino ad ora ;) se non hai capito sono nuovo di ubuntu.... :)
<glpiana> marc0cram, si avvia?
<marc0cram_> glpiana, scusa ma mi ha chiuso tutto...se mi hai scritto qualcosa me lo sono perso
<marc0cram_> glpiana, allora ti elenco quello che è successo....lanciato skype da terminale....si sono chiuse le finestre di firefox ... mi è uscito un messaggio di errore riscontrato da ubuntu e mi chiede di aprire skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<glpiana> marc0cram_, metti il messaggio su pastebin
<marc0cram_> glpiana, non mi fa fare copia incolla dei dettagli... c'è una riga in particolare che ti interessa cosi la trascrivo a mano?
<glpiana> !image | marc0cram_
<ubot-it> marc0cram_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marc0cram_> glpiana, ecco la prima http://imagebin.org/245810
<marc0cram_> glpiana, seconda http://imagebin.org/245811
<marc0cram_> glpiana, terza http://imagebin.org/245812
<DIEGO16231> eccomi
<DIEGO16231> ho dovuto riavviare
<DIEGO16231> da dove riprendo
<DIEGO16231> ??
<glpiana> marc0cram_, e tutte e tre si riferisco a nemo, che non so cosa sia
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, ridai il comando: sudo apt-get -f install
<DIEGO16231> ok
<marc0cram_> glpiana, questa è di quello che mi dice di aprire...http://imagebin.org/245813
<glpiana> marc0cram_, va beh ma quello è il download sdi skype dal sito
<glpiana> marc0cram_, cosa ci fa ancora lì?
<glpiana> marc0cram_, hai detto di averlo scaricato e installato
<marc0cram_> glpiana, mi si è riaperto quando si è chiuso firefox
<glpiana> marc0cram_, ah ok, annulla, ce l'hai già. mi spieghi cosa è sto "nemo"?
<marc0cram_> glpiana, comunque ho annullato.... non lo so neanche io che è...  sono nuovo di ubuntu :(
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1620918/
<glpiana> marc0cram_, lo hai messo tu, non c'è in ubuntu. dpkg -l  | grep nemo
<marc0cram_> posso solo dirti che ieri dopo aver modificato quel file usr/bin/skype non mi è piu partito......e io non capisco il perche è come se si sia perso il giusto percorso giusto bho
<marc0cram_> ok
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sudo apt-get purge wesnoth-1.10-data
<marc0cram_> glpiana, se è il mio codice bancomat non diffonderlo :D ahahah http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1620925/
<DIEGO16231> fatto
<DIEGO16231> copio il responso?
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sì
<jester-> !info nemo
<ubot-it> Package nemo does not exist in quantal
<glpiana> marc0cram_, apt-cache policy nemo
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1620934/
<jester-> non c'è nemo nei repo
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sudo apt-get purge wesnoth-1.10 wesnoth-1.10-core
<marc0cram_> glpiana, ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1620942/
<glpiana> marc0cram_, hai mint?
<marc0cram_> glpiana, ehmmm cosa è mint....scusa l'ignoranza
<glpiana> marc0cram_, spiegami da dove hai preso sto nemo, visto che lo hai installato tu a mano
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1620958/
<marc0cram_> glpiana, non lo so... su questo pc ho installato reaver e l'applicazione per vedere il meteo... pero non essendo esperto forse avro lanciato qualche installazione seguendo delle guide sbagliate...non posso disintallarlo e buonanotte? tanto se non serve che mi frega
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sudo apt-get purge wesnoth-1.10*
<glpiana> marc0cram_, vabbè, lasciamo perdere. scrivi nel terminale: locate skype | grep bin
<jester-> marc0cram_: hai mint?
<belletto> ciao a tutti  !
<marc0cram_> glpiana, scusa ma davvero non ricordo ieri per dirti ne ho provate diverse di soluzioni e chissa che avro fatto.. ma se mi dici con calma di sicuro risaliamo a dove
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1620971/
<jester-> marc0cram_: hai mint?
<marc0cram_> jester, me lo ha chiesto anche glpiana ma non so cosa è
<belletto> qualcuno mi può aiutare con una chiavetta DVB ?
<marc0cram_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1620976/
<OverMe> DIEGO16231, scrivi bene, manca un *
<jester-> belletto: tipo?
<DIEGO16231> gia ho visto rifatto
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1620992/
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, non hai messo l'asterisco alla fine
<DIEGO16231> si ora si
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, premi invio
<DIEGO16231> ok
<marc0cram_> jester, ho letto e non ho mint... ho ubuntu 12.10 ... perche mi facevi quella domanda? mi consigli di installare mint perche ormai la mia installazione di ubuntu è compromessa? :D
<glpiana> marc0cram_, scrivi: dpkg -S /usr/bin/skype.proper
<DIEGO16231> sta rimuovendo moltiiii file
<glpiana> marc0cram_, no, lascia perdere mint. volevamo solo capire perchè avevi nemo
<marc0cram_> glpiana, root@ubuntu:~# dpkg -S /usr/bin/skype.proper dpkg-query: nessun percorso corrispondente a /usr/bin/skype.proper
<glpiana> marc0cram_, sudo rm  /usr/bin/skype.proper
<marc0cram_> glpiana, ma che è sto nemo?
<marc0cram_> glpiana, ok lanciato sudo rm  /usr/bin/skype.proper
<glpiana> marc0cram_, ora scrivi nel terminale: ps aux | grep skype
<belletto> ho una raspberry pi
<belletto> con Raspmc
<DIEGO16231> e nella dash si dice cosi
<belletto> kernel 3.6.11
<belletto> e devo installare una Avermedia Volar Green HD
<DIEGO16231> mi e apparsa una cartella aggiornamenti
<belletto> che pare non essere supportata
<marc0cram_> glpiana, fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1621018/
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1621008/
<belletto> jester: hai letto ?
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, oki, sei a posto. abbiamo rimosso il gioco che aveva bloccato tutto
<jester-> marc0cram_: nemo è roba per desktop cinammon
<glpiana> marc0cram_, scrivi nel temrinale: skype
<DIEGO16231> quindi lancio gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> marc0cram_: in ubuntu non esiste, è roba mint
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sì
<DIEGO16231> e poi se voglio riscaricare il gioco
<DIEGO16231> ??
<marc0cram_> jestet, ma se lo cancello che succede? posso farlo? mi dici come? :)
<jester-> <belletto> ho una raspberry pi
<jester-> <belletto> con Raspmc
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, e poi riproviamo insieme e non ad mentulam canis
<jester-> belletto: spiega meglio
<DIEGO16231> sarebbe a azzo di cane ??
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, :D
<DIEGO16231> ok
<DIEGO16231> dove posso vedere l'avanzamento degli aggiornamenti
<belletto> devo installare un sintonizzatore tv su debian per arm
<glpiana> !chat | belletto
<ubot-it> belletto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marc0cram> glpiana, niente come prima lanciando il comando skype da termianle si chiude firefox e non parte skype...ora pero non mi ha dato il messaggio di errore di prima e neanche è ripartito l'installer
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, se li hai avviati ci sarà una finestra ad essi dedicata
<glpiana> marc0cram, dpkg -l | grep skype
<DIEGO16231> non vedo ho dato l'avvio e la pw
<marc0cram> glpiana, root@ubuntu:~# dpkg -l | grep skype ii  skype                                     4.1.0.20-1                                i386         Wherever you are, wherever they are
<marc0cram> ops scusami
<DIEGO16231> possibile che abbia gia terminato
<DIEGO16231> ??
<DIEGO16231> come posso verificare di essere a posto
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, senza mostrarti nulla? boh. apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get update           e evdiamo che dice
<glpiana> marc0cram, ritrova la guida che hai seguito
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1621057/
<jester-> DIEGO16231: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  non zompare pezzi di stringa
<jester-> usa copia incolla
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1621081/
<jester-> DIEGO16231: chiudi software center
<glpiana> no no
<marc0cram> glpiana, bingo ho ritrovato i passi che ho seguito...eccoli http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1621091/
<glpiana> sta già facendo gli aggiornamenti
<DIEGO16231> non lo ho mai aperto oggi
<jester-> llora che paciocca a fare con ape nel terminale
<jester-> con apt*
<marc0cram> glpiana, dopo aver seguito questi passi skype non è piu andato...ed io ho provato a fare anche altre cose...ma la morte di skype è avvenuta dopo aver seguito questi
<DIEGO16231> si sara aperto automaticamente
<DIEGO16231> ??
<DIEGO16231> che faccio
<DIEGO16231> ?
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, nel terminale: ps aux | grep dpkg
<glpiana> marc0cram, hai fatto di sicuro anche altro, perchè lì non hai creato skype.proper
<marc0cram> glpiana, si ho confessato di aver fatto altro :( ma è cosi difficile tornare alla situazione precedente tali casini?
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1621113/
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, lascialo lavorare tranquillo. sta facendo gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> marc0cram, senza sapere quale è la situazione del pc? senza sapere perchp hai del software esterno? sì, è complicato
<DIEGO16231> bene pero non vedo nulla se non il led dell hd che lampeggia
<DIEGO16231> glpiana
<DIEGO16231> poi se finisce come faccio a vedere se è aggiornato correttamente
<marc0cram> glpiana scusami ma se ho installato io il software esterno possiamo cancellarlo no?
<marc0cram> glpiana, l'importante è che non mi si formatti il disco....non è un pc della nasa :)
<LostInMyHead> DIEGO16231: te lo fa capire lui... se parte funziona
<DIEGO16231> chiaro ma visto che fra un po devo uscire speravo di poter capire quando finisce
<DIEGO16231> cosi da poter spegnere
<DIEGO16231> e per il gioco ci provo domani magari con il vs aiuto
<DIEGO16231> glpiana hai letto
<DIEGO16231> ??
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, dai di nuovo: ps aux | grep dpkg
<glpiana> marc0cram, sudo apt-get purge nemo                 e vediamo che succede
<DIEGO16231> ma  adesso ??
<marc0cram> glpiana scusa ma cosa sono gli aggiornamenti canonical? ricordo che erano legati a skype e ora mi dice di aggiornarli
<DIEGO16231> mi è apparsa una finestra dove mi dice di riavviare  per rendere effettivo l'aggiornamento
<jester-> DIEGO16231: fallo
<DIEGO16231> bene allora chiudo la chat
<DIEGO16231> e riavvio
<DIEGO16231> intanto grazie
<marc0cram> glpiana,  lancio quel comando o mi dici prima cosa sono i canonical che mi chiede di aggiornare?
<DIEGO16231> ci risentiamo  a prestooooo
<jester-> sudo apt-get purge nemo  vuole aggiornare?
<marc0cram> jester se dicevi a me ho lanciato quel comando e ho disintallato..
<jester-> marc0cram: se sudo apt-get purge nemo    cosa fa
<marc0cram> jester ora l'aggiornamento che prima non aveva nome... fa riferimento a questo... client for Skype ecc ecc
<marc0cram> lanciando quel comando si è disinstallato....
<jester-> marc0cram: togliendo la cosa cinammon forse gli vanno a posto le ossa, fai l'aggiornamento
<marc0cram> jester, parli di questo aggiornamento client for skype?
<marc0cram> jester, che dici se prima provo a riavviare skype?
<jester-> marc0cram: se hai skype da repo e lo vuole aggiornare è normale oppure una versione piu vecchia da sito
<jester-> marc0cram: a meno che hai fatto casino e ne hai 2
<marc0cram> jester, ripeto che sono novizio :) dimmi come fare a vedere se ne ho due e te lo dico
<jester-> marc0cram: se i novizio ma il cianammon sei stato un fulmine a metterlo eh
<jester-> marc0cram: prova ad aprirlo
<marc0cram> jester, a me piace insinarmi la vita :D comunque provo a lanciarlo da terminale
<jester-> eeh prova ad attaversare l'autostrada in ora di punta
<jester-> sai che adrenalina
<marc0cram> jester, lanciando da terminale il comando skype questa volta il pc si è piantato ed ho dovuto riavviare manualmente da pulsante......
<jester-> marc0cram: sudo dpkg --purge skype
<jester-> marc0cram: rm -r .Skype && rm -r .config/Skype
<marc0cram> jester, risultato comando sudo dpkg .... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1621269/
<marc0cram> jester lanciato anche il comando rm -r .Skype && rm -r .config/Skype
<jester-> marc0cram: che hai fatto alla povera ubuntu
<jester-> marc0cram: hai di sicuro messo un qualcosa che va in conflitto con skype
<marc0cram> jester che ne so.... mi consigli di reinstallare tutto? faccio prima secondo te?
<jester-> marc0cram: direi di si e alla larga da ppa e cinammon vari
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi
<marc0cram> jester, ok faro cosi ... pero senti mi spieghi come devo fare per installare nel miglior modo un programma?
<jester-> marc0cram: usare solo roba ufficiale
<marc0cram> jester, ubuntu tweak è utile? o vado dal sito mi scarico il pacchetto e installo da ubuntu software center?
<jester-> marc0cram: è una delle cose che fa danni
<marc0cram> jester, quale ?????
<jester-> marc0cram: nei repo ufficiali c'è qualche migliaio di app
<jester-> marc0cram: hai visto quanto roba c'è nel center?
<marc0cram> jester, si... quindi i passi da seguire per installare qualcosa quali sono? vado sul sito ufficiale della applicazione X, mi scarico l'applicazione X stable e poi per installarla come faccio? io aprivo il pacchetto sempre con il control center
<jester-> marc0cram: non vai su nessun sito
<jester-> apri il center e cerchi quello che ti serve
<marc0cram> ok capito :)
<marc0cram> jester, mi dici anche se meglio installarmi ubuntu o mint? a questo punto visto che devo cancellare tutto....
<jester-> marc0cram: ce l'hai gia una mint
<jester-> prova ubuntu
<marc0cram> jester ok grazie molto :)... ultima cosa .... qualche applicazione che non potra mancare sul mio nuovo ubuntu :D e qualcuna carina, ad esempio ora ho installato my weather indicator che è simpatica
<jester-> de gustibus
<marc0cram> jester sei di poche parole è :D ahahah scherzo.... ok allora senti come disintallo correttamento ubuntu? io ho un'installazione fatta sotto win.... che faccio torno in win e uso disintalla applicazioni da li? c'è una procedura particolare per ripulire bene il tutto? non vorrei che una volta che faccio la nuova installazione poi mi trovo comunque ubuntu incasinato
<jester-> la togli come un normale programma installato
<jester-> a aggiungi rimuovi
<marc0cram> jester, ok grazie per tutto...se mi rivedi di nuovo qui vuol dire che il problema persiste ahahhaha :D buona serata e grazie ancora ...sia te che glpiano
<Christian_M> ciao a tutti
<Christian_M> conoscete un modo per far spegnere automaticamente il pc dopo un certo periodo di inattivita?
<LostInMyHead> shutdown -h +minuti
<LostInMyHead> shutdown -h +2 lo segne tra due minuti er esempio
<LostInMyHead> Christian_M:
<Christian_M> no nn mi sono spiegato
<Christian_M> dopo tot minuti di inattivita
<Christian_M> non dopo un tempo programmato a priori
<LostInMyHead> ah
<LostInMyHead> non sono su ubuntu ma non ci sta l'opzione in risparmio energetico?
<Christian_M> non saprei...+
<Christian_M> purtroppo ora nn sono sul mio laptop
<DIEGO16231> jester
<busy87> sera
<DIEGO16231> non funziona piu ubuntu
<DIEGO16231> nel senso che non si avvia
<DIEGO16231> mi restituisce una serie di errori
<DIEGO16231> il primo kernel panic
<DIEGO16231> ehi nessuno che mi aiuta ???
<DIEGO16231> nessuno
<DIEGO16231> porcaaaaaa miseriaaaa
<DIEGO16231> ragazzi sono disperato
<Holden> !pazienza | DIEGO16231
<ubot-it> DIEGO16231: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<DIEGO16231> hai ragione ma sono piantato con ubuntu
<DIEGO16231> giorni di lavoro andati
<DIEGO16231> io che speravo di trovare un nuovo s.o. per mollare win
<Ab3L> DIEGO16231: penso che sia grub che si è imballato. prova a reinstallarlo.
<DIEGO16231> suggeriscimi come
<DIEGO16231> per favore
<Ab3L> DIEGO16231: !grub
<Ab3L> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Holden> DIEGO16231, magari prova a scrivere qui gli errori precisi, e dicci se hai cambiato qualcosa
<Ab3L> DIEGO16231: io avevo seguito questa guida e ha funzionato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<DIEGO16231> dove lo posso recuperare il programma per ripristinare grub
<DIEGO16231> ab3l
<DIEGO16231> io faccio per avviare ubuntu e mi appare una schermata nera con una serie di righe d'errore di cui ho una foto
<ugone> DIEGO16231, posta la foto
<DIEGO16231> su pastebin ??
<ugone> !foto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'foto'
<ugone> aspe
<ugone> http://imgur.com// ad esempio
<ugone> oppure http://www.postimage.org/
<ugone> c'è la voce qui ma non so come recuperarla
<ugone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ugone> vabbè
<Ab3L> DIEGO16231: un cd live di ubuntu è sufficiente per ripristinare grub con quella guida.
<DIEGO16231> allora pastebin ?
<ugone> ti ho postato 2 link per le immagini
<Ab3L> DIEGO16231:   http://imgur.com// oppure  http://www.postimage.org/ come ha detto ugone. ma prova a seguire la guida che ti ho dato (se hai ancora un cd live a disposizione)
<Holden> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ugone> grazie Holden
<Holden> np
<DIEGO16231> allora ho caricato la foto su postimage mi dice caricata correttamente e
<DIEGO16231> ora
<DIEGO16231> http://s3.postimage.org/sq2d9a56b/DSCN1986.jpg
<DIEGO16231> è andata ??
<DIEGO16231> ugone ??
<DIEGO16231> raga per favore
<DIEGO16231> aiuto
<ugone> DIEGO16231, hai la home separata?
<DIEGO16231> intendi due sistemn operativi ??? si
<DIEGO16231> win e ubu
<ugone> no
<DIEGO16231> win si avvia
<DIEGO16231> ubu no
<ugone> ok
<DIEGO16231> allora cosa ??
<ugone> allora avvia da live cd e copiati tutta la home su un supporto esterno in modo da salvare tutti i tuoi dati
<DIEGO16231> io avevo installato da usb
<ugone> non so aiutarti con questo tipo di errore ma da livecd dovresti almeno recuperare tutti i tuoi dati
<DIEGO16231> e non ho nulla in ubuntu
<DIEGO16231> quindi devo reinstallare ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> DIEGO16231: fai una foto migliore  è mettila su
<ugone> se non hai nulla credo farai prima a reinstallare allora
<LostInMyHead> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ugone> cmq se reinstalli considera l'ipotesi di fare la home separata
<DIEGO16231>  http://imagebin.org/245827
<DIEGO16231> lost???
<DIEGO16231> dimmi se hai visto
<DIEGO16231> e ci aggiorniamo a domani
<LostInMyHead> si ora ho visto
<DIEGO16231> che mi puoi dire
<LostInMyHead> buona fortuna?
<ugone> lol
<DIEGO16231> non credo serva la fortuna
<DIEGO16231> ma indicazioni
<ugone> DIEGO16231, cosa hai fatto per aver un kernel panic?
<DIEGO16231> su come eventualmente reinstallare il tt
<LostInMyHead> DIEGO16231: come sei arrivato a ciò?
<DIEGO16231> stava aggiornandosi
<LostInMyHead> scusa ugone ho letto ora
<ugone> reinstallare lo fai come hai fatto la prima volta
<DIEGO16231> e mi ha chiesto di riavviare e cosi ho fatto
<DIEGO16231> poi il nulla
<DIEGO16231> ma devo ricreare di nuovo le partizioni o quelle rimangono ???
<LostInMyHead> installi sopra....
<ugone> se ricrei le partizioni fatti la home separata
<DIEGO16231> e cioe ??
<ugone> so di esser fissato con la home separata ma è talmente tanto pratica che ne vale la pena
<LostInMyHead> DIEGO16231: hai installato qualche driver?
<DIEGO16231> personalmente no
<DIEGO16231> si stava aggiornando dopo un problema che avevo risolto con un vostro collega
<LostInMyHead> quale ?
<DIEGO16231> e alla richiesta da parte di ubu
<DIEGO16231> ricordo solo che si trattava di apt-get
<DIEGO16231> e una serie di varianti
<DIEGO16231> dello stesso
<DIEGO16231> apt-get update, -f etc
<DIEGO16231> e quando mi ha chiesto di riavviare
<DIEGO16231> alla riaccensione quello che hai visto
<DIEGO16231> ci risentiamo appena ho reinstallato
<DIEGO16231> grazieeee
<DIEGO16231> ciaoooo
<LostInMyHead> come siegazione ...
<LostInMyHead> cazzo ma di il problema!
<LostInMyHead> scusate lo sclero
<Niubbo> ciao quando installo un programma dove viene installato? cioè in quale cartella viene installato se io non cambio la cartella predefinita?
<Niubbo> caspita non ce nessuno O.o
<Niubbo> tutti a ubuntare XD
<cristian_c> Niubbo, ?
<cristian_c> Niubbo, a che pro questa domanda?
<cristian_c> Niubbo, hai risolto con php?
<Niubbo> ciao cristian :)
<Niubbo> si ho installato php e apache in ubuntu
<Niubbo> ora sono dentro ubuntu
<cristian_c> Niubbo, è già qualcosa, ma è solo l'inizio con il server
<Niubbo> e sto chiedendo in che cartella vengono installati :)
<cristian_c> Niubbo, apache e php
<Niubbo> si
<cristian_c> Niubbo, forse sono distribuiti nel filesystem, dipende dalla versione
<Niubbo> cioè se ce una cartella programmi tipo windows
<cristian_c> Niubbo, il filesystem di unix è molto diverso
<cristian_c> è migliore
<Niubbo> ok ottimo
<cristian_c> Niubbo, spiega meglio invece cosa devi  fare
<Niubbo> ok
<Niubbo> voglio trovare la cartella del server dove devo mettere le mie pagine php per poi poterle visualizzare in locale
<Niubbo> cosi comincio a programmare qualcosa
<cristian_c> Niubbo, io e molti altri, installiamo il server in /var/www/
<Niubbo> ok ho trovato :)
<cristian_c> Niubbo, le pagine php le puoi scrivere anche con un semplice editor di testo
<cristian_c> tipo gedit
<cristian_c> ma  gli strumenti di programmazione non mancano
<Niubbo> io non ho modificato le cartelle di default proprio perche non sapevo dove metteva la cartella www
<Niubbo> si lo so
<cristian_c> Niubbo, creati una cartella in /var/www, ad esmepio: /var/www/niubbo
<cristian_c> *esempio
<Niubbo> ok ora vedo
<Niubbo> ecco.. come si crea cartelle in ubuntu? :)
<Niubbo> !cartelle
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cartelle'
<cristian_c> Niubbo, cosa semplice assai
<cristian_c> Niubbo, apri il tuo file manager, clic destro
<cristian_c> Niubbo, uguale a windows
<Niubbo> file manager intendi la cartella? o altro?
<Niubbo> perche ho aperto la cartella fatto tast dx ma niente
<Niubbo> loso che sono cose tupide
<cristian_c> Niubbo,http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_manager
<Niubbo> si è incastrato l'ubuntu
<Niubbo> e non capisco il motivo.. quindi ho riavviato il pc :|
<Niubbo> tramite il terminale come faccio ad andare nella cartella var partendo da quella home?
<Niubbo> ok trovaot :)
<Niubbo> perche quando creo una cartella tramite terminale mi diche che l'accesso è negato?
<Niubbo> anche facendo i clic tasto destro il comando "crea cartella" risulta disattivato.. perche?
<Niubbo> può qualcuno rispondermi cortesemente visto che chiedo di ubuntu :)
<vito59> ciao, qualcuno esperto di reti che possa aiutarmi?
<vito59> sono connesso col satellite il fornitore dichiara di fornire un IP non pubblico, però dice anche che per una rete serve solo un router...
<gegheo> coap
<gegheo> ciao a tutti
<vito__> nessuno per me??
<cristian_c> !nessuno | vito__
<ubot-it> vito__: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<krabador> chiedo scusa, ho installato moonlight, mono-complete, e i codec dalle propretà del plugin, sul sito,ma non riesco a vedere un contenuto silverlight
<cristian_c> krabador, browser?
<krabador> cristian_c, chrome 24
<cristian_c> krabador, io riuscivo a vedere i contenuti silverlight con chromium
<krabador> cristian_c, molto semplicemente, cerco di vedere "servizio pubblico"
<cristian_c> krabador, hai provato anche con altri contenuti?
<krabador> cristian_c, no, lo ammetto, semplicemente perchè niente che mi interessa è mai su silverlight
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> prova, allora
<gegheo> ragazzi ho un problema con nfs... server e client (mi sta scoppiando la testa) un link ben descritto... non riesco a trovarlo
<gegheo> grazie
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gegheo
<ubot-it> gegheo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<gegheo> WOW ... cmq volevo interfacciare il dreambox con linux kernel 3.2 che scriva e legga su una directory del mio pc (ubuntu 12.10 aggiornata) ma l'output che ne esce è: mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
<gegheo> mount: mounting 192.168.178.45:/home/dreambox on /media/exported/ failed: Bad file descriptor
<gegheo> penso di aver avviato tutti i demoni del caso
<cristian_c> gegheo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<gegheo> cristian_c, grazie
<gegheo> scusate ho installato il servizio vsftp su ubuntu 12.10 per porter uplodare e scaricare file anche da remoto ma non riesco a limitare la visualizzazione solo alla cartella designata ma riesco a vedere tutto l'intero hard disk
<cristian_c> gegheo, hai controllato il file di configurazione?
<gegheo> cristian_c, si e mi sembra tutto ok come da guida wiki
<cristian_c> gegheo, allora cambia i permessi al filesystem remoto :)
<gegheo> cristian_c, naaaa
<gegheo> :)
<cristian_c> ?
<gegheo> ci deve essere una soluzione più semplice
<cristian_c> togliendo anche i permessi di lettura a ciò che non vuoi visualizzare
<cristian_c> uhm
<gegheo> spetta forse non ho capito
<gegheo> intendi cambiare tutti i permessi a tutti gli altri file?
<cristian_c> togli i permessi di lettura
<cristian_c> alle altre cartelle
<gegheo> cristian_c, scusa ma non si potrebbe dargli accesso solo alle cartelle appartenenti al suo gruppo?
<cristian_c> gegheo, sì
<gegheo> e come ?
<Guest47866> Ho la versione 12.10 di ubuntu ma vorrei tornare alla versione 12.04 senza usare cd o formattare; c'è qualche metodo?
<cristian_c> gegheo, spiegati meglio comuqneu, per evitare fraintendimenti :D
<cristian_c> Guest47866, temo tu debba reinstallare
<gegheo> cristian_c, provo a fare una ricerca e ti dico :D
 * newlife offre rhum invecchiato a tutti!!!!!!!!!1 (pago io) ( o forse warp10)
<Blacklist> Sera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-08
<beppe> ciao a tutti
<beppe> cerco un aiuto per installare ubuntu su windows 8
<n3tz666> Buonasera a tutti
<n3tz666> all'avvio di ubuntu 12.04LTS 64bit ricevo questo messaggio : L'unità disco per /boot non è ancora pronta o non è presente. Attendere oppure premer S per omettere il mount o M per il ripristino manuale." a questo punto se premo S si avvia tutto normalmente senza problemi, posso risolvere in qualche modo questo errore? altrimenti ad ogni riavvio devo premere S e la macchina non ha ne monitor ne tastiera
<g16> n3tz666: io ricevo quell'errore quando una partizione che è in /etc/fstab non esiste o non può essere caricata per qualche motivo
<n3tz666> g16, grazie della risposta ho appena cattato fstab e ho notato che /boot viene montata tramite uuid, avendo convertito questa macchina da fisica a virtuale è cambiato l'uuid del disco, stò provvedendo alla sistemazione di fstab :) grazie MEA CULPA
<g16> figurati. Controlla anche /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume (non c'entra con quell'errore, ma forse c'è un uuid sbagliato pure là)
<n3tz666> ok controllo subito
<n3tz666> g16, effettivamente quell'uuid non c'è tra i dischi…..però sulla macchina fisica mi risulta un disco in più ??? non stò capendo cioè la partizione /dev/sda5 che sulla macchina fisica è in LVM …..sulla macchina importata …..non risulta come /dev/sda5 ma risulta montata in /dev/mapper/mail-root ……i dati ci sono tutti a quanto sembra
<g16> Non ne ho idea, mi spiace. Il file resume contiene l'uuid della partizione di swap che viene usata per la sospensione su disco. LVM lo conosco di nome e mail-root non sapevo neanche che esistesse.
<n3tz666> :D ok ho notato che la partizione di swap….che sulla macchina fisica ha uuid assegnato…..sulla virtuale non ha uuid
<n3tz666> la partizione sda5 ….si è tramutata in sdb1 però non mi cambia niente per quello
<n3tz666> voglio solo ripristinare questo uuid per la partizione di swap
<g16> E non appare in blkid o in /dev/disk/by-uuid?
<n3tz666> no
<n3tz666> cioè la partizione si ma senza UUID
<n3tz666> ho provato a smontarla e a fare mkswap -U random /dev/mapper/mail-swap_1  ma mi dice mkswap: error: UUID parsing failed
<n3tz666> tutti felici ho riassegnato l'UUID alla swap :) eseguenti swapoff /dev/mapper/mail-swap_1 ; mkswap -L " " /dev/mapper/mail-swap_1 -f ; swapon /dev/mapper/mail-swap_1
<g16> grande :)
<n3tz666> più che grande direi "che culo"
<n3tz666> g16, ora devo cambiare ip alla macchina fisica, assegnare il vecchio ip alla macchina virtuale…..e vedere se tutto è ok :D altrimenti qualcuno domani non leggerà posta :D
<g16> forse scrivo una stupidata, ma si potrebbe fare col NAT?
<n3tz666> g16, il nat già è fatto ma visto che non gestisco io il router….e chiedere a chi lo gestisce di cambiare il puntamento sarebbe come vincere l'oro olimpico allo sci di fondo, preferisco cambiare l'ip della macchina :D
<g16> lol
<n3tz666> g16, buonanotte grazie dei consigli e del supporto morale, il server gira perfettamente adesso :D domani bisogna riscuotere gli straordinari :D
<g16> soldi *-*
<g16> haha... cmq buonanotte :)
<g16> vado anch'io. A presto!
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<dimitri> salve, sto provando ad installare ubuntu sul mio mac in dual boot seguendo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel ma quando metto il cd e la usb non parte l'installazione. qualcuno sa darmi una mano ?
<dimitri> sono davvero allibito....... il mac non legge i dvd +r ....... scusate ma rimasterizzo su un -r e riprovo.... davvero non so cosa dire
<LostInMyHead> pechè avendo mac vuoi ubuntu?
<LostInMyHead> vabbe .... ignora la domanda va....
<DIEGO16231> salve
<DIEGO16231> ragazzi come detto ieri sera ubu si è impallato
<DIEGO16231> sono ad un passo dal formattarlo
<DIEGO16231> peccato perche ci credevo
<DIEGO16231> cosa posso fare per  rimediare
<remix_tj> dipende da cosa hai fatto
<AlexZion> ciao DIEGO16231 che succede !?!
<DIEGO16231> ho seguito le istruzioni
<DIEGO16231> che mi restituiva l'aggiornamento
<DIEGO16231>  in particolare
<DIEGO16231> di riavviare
<DIEGO16231> e da li
<DIEGO16231> il crash
<DIEGO16231> ubu non parte piu
<remix_tj> come non parte più ch problema c'e?
<DIEGO16231> ieri o postato una foto con la schermata degli errori
<DIEGO16231> ricordo solo il primo
<DIEGO16231> kernel panic
<DIEGO16231> e gia la dice lunga
<DIEGO16231> :)
<DIEGO16231> glpiana mi aveva seguito
<DIEGO16231> forse lui puo spiegare meglio
<remix_tj> eh ok reinstalla
<remix_tj> probabilmente ti si è spaccato qualcosa
<DIEGO16231> il problema è
<DIEGO16231> se reinstallo devo
<DIEGO16231> nuovamente
<AlexZion> http://imagebin.org/245827 questa vero DIEGO16231 ?
<DIEGO16231> eseguire le partizioni
<DIEGO16231> si alex
<remix_tj> ma mi sa che hai sputtanato qualcosa nelle configurazioni di grub
<remix_tj> o c'è il filesystem rotto
<AlexZion> curiosità DIEGO16231 il tutto è avvenuto dopo un aggiornamento di versione !?! se si , da quale versione a quale !?!
<remix_tj> perchè dice che non riesce a montare root
<DIEGO16231> avevo un problema con un gioco  che avevo provato a scaricare da usc
<DIEGO16231> e con glpiana
<DIEGO16231> abbiamo risolto
<DIEGO16231> riguardava apt-get
<DIEGO16231> e varie opzioni
<DIEGO16231> dello stesso
<DIEGO16231> poi sono partiti in auto gli aggiornamenti
<AlexZion> e quindi avete smanettato con i pacchetti , ehhhh ...., gli aggiornamenti di cosa !?!
<DIEGO16231> e quando mi ha chisto di riavviare cosi o fatto
<AlexZion> un avanzamento di versione o i normali aggiornamenti della versione che avevi !?!
<DIEGO16231> gli aggiornamenti degli stessi
<DIEGO16231> cresdo
<DIEGO16231> credo
<DIEGO16231> della vers che avevo
<AlexZion> ok , e dimmi , all'avvio ci arrivi a vedere il GRUB dove ti fa scegliere da cosa partire ?
<DIEGO16231> si
<AlexZion> hai provato ad avviare con il vecchio kernel !?!
<DIEGO16231> non so cosa sia :)
<DIEGO16231> di dico che  ho pure windows installato e quello parte
<DIEGO16231> arrivo al grub
<AlexZion> ok , nel GRUB di defaul la seconda voce parla di versoini vecchie del kernel ...
<DIEGO16231> e posso scegliere ubu
<DIEGO16231> ubu avanzate
<DIEGO16231> etc
<AlexZion> se dai invio te le fa scegliere , le versioni vecchie del kernel ..., e se il problema sta nel kernel di solito torna a funzionare ....
<DIEGO16231> da ubu avanzate ???
<cristian_c> ?
<DIEGO16231> alex
<AlexZion> si DIEGO16231 e li scegli un altro kernel .....
<DIEGO16231> ci provero
<DIEGO16231> raga
<DIEGO16231> grazie intanto
<DIEGO16231> la speranza non mi abbandona
<DIEGO16231> vi aggiornero
<AlexZion> si magari il problema sta in un incompatibilità con il nuovo kernel .....
<DIEGO16231> ora devo purtroppo andare..
<DIEGO16231> a prestooooo
<AlexZion> a me succede regolarmente qualcosa di simile quando aggiorno il kernel , se non reinstallo tutto il sistema Bumblebee per la seconda scheda grafica nVidia ...
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<abruzzo> ciao a tutti
<abruzzo>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/carlo/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_10061.query
<neramarea> qualcuno mi può aiutare? non riesco a cambiare lo sfondo del lightdm, nemmeno agendo da dconf... rimane sempre viola...
<cristian_c> neramarea, hai già controllato sul wiki?
<neramarea> cristian_c sì
<cristian_c> neramarea, cos'hai trovato?
<neramarea> ho seguito tutte le procedure: dai permessi da dare al file immagine, al metterlo solo nella cartella Immagini, a gestire la cvosa come utente lightdm... niente non vuol saperne di funzionare.
<cristian_c> neramarea, ma hai trovato qualcosa nel wiki?
<neramarea> nulla che mi sia stato d'aiuto
<vincenzoml> Ciao a tutti, ho provato kde e ora non ho più il tema di gnome in skype e chrome
<vincenzoml> qualcuno sa come tornare indietro, meglio se senza disinstallare kde?
<cristian_c> neramarea, ho trovato qualcosa, ma nulla di ufficiale
<cristian_c> vincenzoml, uhm
<neramarea> ?
<cristian_c> neramarea, te lo passo in query
<cristian_c> vincenzoml, hai provato a vedere se puoi impostare il tema in chrome?
<vincenzoml> cristian_c, in chrome (e chromium anche) ho "usa tema gtk"
<vincenzoml> solo che le applicazioni qt hanno un modo per usare il tema gtk
<cristian_c> vincenzoml, è vero, me lo sono ricordato an ch'io
<vincenzoml> cioè, sono confuso io stesso
<cristian_c> *anch'io
<neramarea> problema numero 2: notebook nuovo (asus x55c), ubuntu 12.04... c'è modo di risolvere il problema della luminosità dello schermo? a ogbni accensione devo andare ad aumentarla...
<newlife> giorno a tutti
<newlife> OverMe: sono in ubuntu-it-ops per una informazione ma se posso ti disturbo qua
<newlife> :)
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyHead> per accendere wireless sudo ifconfig wlan0 down?
<LostInMyHead> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<LostInMyHead> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<LostInMyHead> !grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<TaLaDo> lol
<LostInMyHead> TaLaDo: sempre un bene ringraziare...
<pioworld> ciao a tutti
<pioworld> qualcuno mi può aiutare con gnome online accounts?
<cristian_c> pioworld, spiegati meglio
<pioworld> sono un utilizzatore di lubuntu, non riesco a visualizzare la schermata di configurazione di gnome online accounts
<pioworld> il pacchetto è installato
<glpiana> pioworld, ma cos'è gnome online account?
<cristian_c> !info gnome-online-accounts
<ubot-it> gnome-online-accounts (source: gnome-online-accounts): GNOME Online Accounts. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 96 kB, installed size 354 kB (Only available for any all)
<cristian_c> pioworld, a cosa serve questo programma?
<pioworld> mi serve per l'utilizzo di fileshare tra i vari account ad esempio skydrive google....
<cristian_c> pioworld, beh, allora può essere dovuto al fatto che non usi gnonme
<cristian_c> *gnome
<cristian_c> se hai installato lubuntu (lxde)
<cristian_c> pioworld, se lo lanci da terminale, che esce?
<pioworld> non esce
<cristian_c> pioworld, e sul terminale?
<pioworld> ho provato "esegui" non va
<cristian_c> pioworld, esegui?
<cristian_c> pioworld, apri un terminale e lancia il programma
<cristian_c> dal terminale
<pioworld> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> pioworld, quale comando hai digitato?
<pioworld> sudo gnome-online-accounts
<cristian_c> pioworld, perché sudo?
<pioworld> niente... ho cercato anche nella cartella applications e non c'è
<pioworld> anche senza sudo
<cristian_c> pioworld, lo trovi nel menù di lubuntu?
<pioworld> non c'è
<cristian_c> pioworld, eh
<cristian_c> pioworld, allora come fai a dire che non si apre?
<cristian_c> XD
<pioworld> con locate nel terminal lo trova
<cristian_c> pioworld, cosa trova?
<pioworld> gnome-online-accounts-panel.desktop
<cristian_c> pioworld, ok
<cristian_c> pioworld, digita: gnome-online-accounts-panel
<cristian_c> vediamo che succede
<pioworld> con o senza il suo percorso
<pioworld> comando non trovato
<pioworld> non risulta installato anche se nel gestore pacchetti è presente
<pioworld> ok ho trovato il comando per raggiungere il control panel ma non risulta installato
<pioworld> gnome-control-center online-accounts
<cristian_c> pioworld, non ho capito
<pioworld> forse ho risolto
<cristian_c> uhm
<pioworld> grazie per l'inutilità
<cristian_c> ?
<enzotib> !info gnome-online-accounts
<ubot-it> gnome-online-accounts (source: gnome-online-accounts): GNOME Online Accounts. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 96 kB, installed size 354 kB (Only available for any all)
<cristian_c> enzotib, ciao
<enzotib> ciao cristian_c
<mitico> ciao a tutti
<mitico> ho il dico rigido diviso in due partizioni. su una ho window 8 e sull'altra vorrei installare ubuntu. quanto spazio è necessario?
<mitico> hey
<jester-> mitico: dipende da te, dall'uso che ne fai e quanti dati ci devi infilare
<jester-> mitico: quanto è grande la partizione
<mitico> 200
<jester-> è bella grande
<mitico> ok. ma puo dare problemi con windows 8?
<jester-> mitico: timanca una swap ma se hai 4 gighi di ram non serve
<mitico> e poi una cosa, masterizzo l'immagine su un dvd. e dopo che devo fare???
<jester-> mitico: nessun problema ma se hai uefi serve per forza la 64 bit o non metterà il bootloader
<mitico> ho 4 giga di ram e la 64 bit
<mitico> scusa jester ma sono un po ignorante in informatica
<mitico> cos'è la swap?
<jester-> mitico: l'unico problema noto con winz8 oltre ai pc con uefi è che winz8 non spegne ma fa il freeze quindi il filesystem non è leggibile da linux ma si piu settare winz8 inmodo che spenga normale
<jester-> !installazione | mitico
<ubot-it> mitico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !uefi | mitico
<ubot-it> mitico: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<dadda> bella rega chi può darmi una mano inserisco le cuffie ma non succede niente
<tre5> salve
<LostInMyHead> dadda: se magari dai più informazioni su versione modello pc magari qualcuno conosce il problema
<mitico> io ho un programma: true image. c'è un programmino di true image che si chiama OS selector. gestisce piu sistemi operativi su una singola partizione o piu. puo servirmi a qualcosa o è una puttanata?
<jester-> mitico:
<jester-> no so cosa sia ma ci sono virtualbox e vmware che fanno al caso
<mitico> ok
<LostInMyHead> (la seconda ossibilià quindi)
<jester-> mitico: comunque la swap non è un sistema operativo
<mitico> e cos'è di preciso?
<LostInMyHead> wikipedia -> swap
<jester-> !swap | mitico
<ubot-it> mitico: swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<mitico> cmq grazie per i link. cerchero di non combinare danni
<mitico> sono un po ignorante
<jester-> leggie segui bene che non rovina la vista
<mitico> ahah ok
<tre5> ho dovuto reinsallare  ubuntu 12.10 . il computer ha parecchie partizioni, ed adesso grub vede le partizioni che può avviare, ma avvia solo ubuntu. se qualcuno ha qualche idea a riguardo ,reingrazio anticipatamente.
<jester-> tre5: grub facendo sudo update-grub mette nel menu tutti gli os rilevati nei dischi
<tre5> jester- si
<jester-> tre5: se hai piu dischi di defaut grub si installa sul primo disco se avvii il secondo o no parte una cippa o da i numeri
<tre5> se mi date  l' indirizzo di dove posso caricare un paio di screenshot, li posso inviare.
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tre5> grazie
<davyde84> jester-: un mio amico ha provato a installare ubuntu in parte a win 7 ma non parte grub.. parte direttamente windows
<davyde84> possibile?
<jester-> davyde84: perchè fa partire il disco sbagliato
<davyde84> ha un disco solo...
<jester-> allora glielo ha piazzato sulla usb
<davyde84> ha postato una discussione su ubuntu-it anche
<jester-> digli di fare il boot dalla usb che ha usato per installare
<davyde84> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4314478
<davyde84> uaz devo andare a lavorare
<jester-> se partte viene qui e si sistema
<mitico> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<tre5> scusate la lentezza
<tre5> http://imagebin.org/245933
<jester-> tre5: e poi winz parte?
<tre5> il bootloader all' installazione l' ho fatto installare nella partizione di windows cioè sda1
<tre5> ma windows non parte.
<mitico> NTFS vi dice qualcosa? il mio fyle system è quello, non dovrebbe essere UEFI. esatto?
<jester-> tre5: eeeh non va su sda1 o 2 o 3 ma su sda
<jester-> altrimenti serve un atro boot loader per il bootloader
<jester-> tre5: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<tre5> Che poi era quello che c' era all' origine.
<jester-> tre5: sudo update-grub
<jester-> all'origine c'è sda e non sdx
<jester-> sdax
<LostInMyHead> mitico: che centra UEFI?
<mitico> come da guida sulla partizione da 100mb non c'è scritto UEFI ma NTFS
<jester-> LostInMyHead: centra che ha detto di avere un pc con winz 8 su sda1 e se ha avvio uefi serve
<jester-> ma la live 64 bit lo rileva da sola
<tre5> jester- se faccio così poi temo che il bootloader che gestisce tutto e che si trova in un altro disco, temo dicevo che non mi veda più questo altro hd.
<jester-> mitico: le guide vanno lette, ntfs centra una cippa con le partizioni
<mitico> ok
<jester-> tre5: se non fai cosi no parte una sega
<jester-> tre5: hai un disco solo per linux?
<jester-> o quantomeno linux è su altro disco rispetto a winz?
<tre5> jester- parte solo ubuntu
<jester-> tre5: hai un disco solo per linux?
<jester-> quanti dischi hai nel pc
<LostInMyHead> jester-: mi ero perso la rima parte
<tre5> jester-  il disco in cui si trova ubuntu ha 3 partizioni primarie ed una estesa divisa in 4
<jester-> quanti dischi hai nel pc
<tre5> 2
<jester-> tre5:  linux sta sul secondo?
<tre5> uno solido ed un hd
<tre5> arrivo
<tre5> http://imagebin.org/245936
<jester-> tre5: ho visto che aìhai osx tarocchi
<jester-> tre5: devo uscire una mezz'ora
<tre5> okappa
<LostInMyHead> 2 osx tarocchi ...
<yoyo> ciao a tutti,volevo sapere se ,installando ubuntu,mi rimane anche windows
<glpiana> yoyo, se non lo cancelli durante l'installazione rimane
<dadda> il pc è un compaq presario cq60 ios ubuntu 12.10
<LostInMyHead> dadda: ora mi sono perso.... il tuo roblema?
<dadda> ahahaha metto le cuffie ma non si sente niente e continua ad uscire l'audio dalle casse del portatile
<dadda> ??
<glpiana> dadda, dalle impostazioni audio non puoi selezionare l'uscita?
<dadda> no ce solo analogico e digitale
<dadda> li ho provati ma uno nn esce proprio l'audio e l'altro esce solo dagli autoparlanti del pc
<glpiana> dadda, manda una schermata della scheda relativa alle uscite
<glpiana> !image | dadda
<ubot-it> dadda: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dadda> ho fatto
<glpiana> dadda, l'indirizzo
<dadda> http://imagebin.org/245939
<dadda> se ho capito bene
<busy87> ciao a tutti
<busy87> sapete se esiste un emulatore os x per ubuntu?
<glpiana> dadda, apri un temrinale e scrivi alsamixer
<busy87> tipo wine per windows
<glpiana> dadda, allarga la finestra a tutto schermo e prendi una schermata
<dadda> http://imagebin.org/245940  questa e la schermata di alsamixer
<busy87> ciao jester- ;)
<glpiana> dadda, prova ad alzare il canale PCM
<dadda> adessoprovo
<glpiana> io stacco. ciao
<dadda> niente
<tre5> salve
<massimo> salve
<Guest38761> ho un problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu 10.12
<jester-> Guest38761: 10.12 lè vègia
<jester-> e mi pare non piu supportata
<Guest38761> l'ho istallato su usb ma quando riavvio mi da schermo nero
<jester-> Guest38761: avvvii da usb?
<Guest38761> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386
<jester-> Guest38761: non è che hai copiato la iso unvece che scriverla
<Guest38761> si ho istallato da versione live (istallazione riuscita e mi dice di riavviare ma al riavvio niente ...schermo nero e non boota
<jester-> Guest38761: versione live?
<Guest38761> si l'ho istallata con Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.4
<jester-> Guest38761: chiarisci, hai fatto la usb solo o fatto usb e installato il sistema
<jester-> quindi non parte  la usb per installare o il sistema appena installato
<Guest38761> su una usb ho la distro live e riesco a farla partire senza problemi dal bios...ma quando ho istallato il sistema su un altra usb per avere un os indipendente  e portatile ...una volta finita l'istallazione mi dice di riavviare e riavviando dalla usb dove ho istallato l'os ubuntu non mi parte
<Guest38761> e mi da schermata nera...forse ho problemi col bootloader?
<jester-> Guest38761: dovevi far installare grub sulla usb in questioner
<Guest38761> grub?
<jester-> Guest38761: grub è il bootloader
<jester-> avvia al boot la usb
<jester-> magari te lo ha gia messo li sopra
<Guest38761> l'ho fatto ho provato in tutti i modi
<jester-> Guest38761: sul pc che altri os hai
<Guest38761> windows 7
<jester-> Guest38761: che non parte piu mando lui'
<Guest38761> ma non voglio un dualboot
<jester-> MANCO*
<Guest38761> voglio istallare ubuntu (non live) che memorizzi tutto sulla stessa usb
<Guest38761> e che lo possa far partire da qualunque pc
<jester-> Guest38761: se vai per i cazzi tuoi non si capisce coe se messo, winz parte o no
<Guest38761> al riavvio se non entro nel bios mi da solo schermo nero e non parte nulla...se scollego la usb col os istallato parte windows
<jester-> Guest38761: madu ti h9o chiesto se a fare il boot normale da disco winz parte o no
<Guest38761> cos'e'? winz?
<jester-> uindos
<jester-> cosi si pronuncia
<Guest38761> se scollego l'hd usb parte windows se tengo l'hd con ubuntu mi da schermo nero e si blocca
<jester-> Guest38761: e winza parte diretto o da menu grub
<Guest38761> diretto
<jester-> Guest38761: sicuro che non fai partire il disco interno? separte usb non puo partire winz diretto
<jester-> Guest38761: se è come penso ti parte tutto se fai il boot col disco usb collegato
<Guest38761> allora...riavvio il pc senza aver inserito nulla e parte windows7 normalmente...spengo..inserisco l'hd con ubuntu e non parte niente..schermata nera...
<jester-> setta il boot dall'usb nel bios o nel menu di avvio da tasto F
<Guest38761> se invece spengo e inserisco un altro hd con la iso di ubuntu (live) parte tranquillamente
<Guest38761> ubuntulive
<jester-> Guest38761: va bè
<Guest38761> ma io non voglio la versione live ma quella istalllata sull'hd che posso usare su qualsiasi pc
<jester-> Guest38761: meglio che fai un ripristino di grub avendo cura di installarlo stavolta su mbr del disco usb
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Guest38761> ok riprovo grazie 1000
<jester-> una volta fatto avvii al boot il disco usb
<jester-> Guest38761: sarà disco sdb o sdc
<jester-> visto che avrai la usb live e il dosco usb collegati
<jester-> lo capisci da fdisck -l o da gparted
<Guest38761> ok provo
<tre5> jester- : posso scrivere più brevemente che posso , come è stata organizzata a suo tempo la faccenda delle installazioni?
<jester-> tre5: riassumi
<tre5> jester- ci provo
<jester-> tre5: sei da ubuntu adesso?
<tre5> un disco : sdb ha nativamente osx, l' altro sda è stato partizionato in 3 partizioni primarie , una estesa, dove sono state ricavate altre 3 partizioni, una per stoccaggio, una per un osx,e una swap
<tre5> jesper- si
<jester-> tre5: osx come lo avvii
<tre5> jesper- la guida che ho trovato mi diceva di installare prima windows 7 poi ubuntu, e di mettere il bootloader nella partizione di windows
<jester-> tre5: osx come lo avvii, o  non si avvia
<tre5> jesper, scusa la lentezza
<jester-> tre5: hai seguito una giuda farlocca se ti ha fatto mettere grub su partizione
<tre5> osx lo avvio dal bootloader dell' altro disco, ma partiva anche da grub.
<jester-> tre5: sei in ubuntu adesso?
<tre5> jesper- mi è stato detto di metterlo li perchè altrimenti essendo windows installato da bootcamp, poi non sarebbe stato raggiungibile.
<tre5> jesper- si sono su ubuntu
<jester-> tre5: ma il pc è un mac?
<tre5> si
<jester-> miii
<jester-> tre5: e hai winz e linux su un mac?
<tre5> jesper si
<jester-> tre5: bisogna vedere se sda è disco mac efi o mbr
<jester-> tre5: se efi mac devi seguire la guida apposita
<jester-> tre5: è un mac recente?
<tre5> ejesper- ed è funzionato tutto bene per due anni fino a quando ieri non ho commesso la classica burbata.
<tre5> jesper- quasi due anni.
<jester-> a parte la mattana winz e linux su un ,ac
<jester-> tre5: riprova col bootcamp
<jester-> non è il ripristino normale da hd mbr
<tre5> jesper-  prima ho provato con il disco di installazione di windows, per vedere se si riusciva a fare un ripristino del boot, ma siccome in mezzo c' è bootcamp, non vede la partizione, ma però naviga il filesistem
<tre5> jesper- seguirò il tuo consiglio.
<tre5> jesper- grazie.
<jester-> tr
<DIEGO16231> ekkomi
<DIEGO16231> raga
<HoldenC> !nokappa | DIEGO16231
<ubot-it> DIEGO16231: www.nokappa.it
<DIEGO16231> aggiornamento
<DIEGO16231> o cappa
<DIEGO16231> :)
<DIEGO16231> ub
<DIEGO16231> e ripartito come suggeritomi da non ricordo piu chi
<DIEGO16231> e precisamente scegliento un'opzione
<DIEGO16231> all'inizio quando mi chiede se voglio win o ubu cliccando su avanzate e scegliendo la terza possibilita
<DIEGO16231> ora mi chiede
<jester-> DIEGO16231: cioè recovery mode?
<DIEGO16231> se eseguire un avanzamento parziale degli aggiornamenti
<DIEGO16231> non so jester
<DIEGO16231> o cliccato su una versione precedente di "kernel" credo
<jester-> DIEGO16231: avrai letto la terza scelta che minghia era
<jester-> modalità ripristino e sei arrivato a un menu di scelta?
<DIEGO16231> asp
<DIEGO16231> sicuramente non era in modalita ripristino
<DIEGO16231> perche ho provato la prima
<DIEGO16231> e nulla
<DIEGO16231> la seconda con ubu12.10 in modalita ripristino
<DIEGO16231> e nulla
<DIEGO16231> la terza sembrava una versione precedente
<jester-> DIEGO16231: nulla cioè'
<DIEGO16231> si crashava
<DIEGO16231> con una serie di stringhe simili a quelle postate ieri
<jester-> DIEGO16231: ma è partito poi il sistema o no
<DIEGO16231> si
<DIEGO16231> ora non so se cliccare
<DIEGO16231> continua
<DIEGO16231> o esegui un avanzamento parziale
<DIEGO16231> asp
<DIEGO16231> mi dice di fare avanzamento parziale per installare il maggior numero di aggiornamenti
<DIEGO16231> ma per farlo devo potermi connettere ovvio
<DIEGO16231> giusto
<DIEGO16231> ???
<jester-> DIEGO16231: ovvio
<DIEGO16231> allora ci aggiorniamo a fra poco
<akis24> sera
<DIEGO16231> allora
<DIEGO16231> scegliendo una versione precedente parte ubu
<DIEGO16231> arrivo fino alla schermata dove inserire la pw
<DIEGO16231> e si ferma con lo sfondo del desktop quello predefinito
<DIEGO16231> che faccio
<DIEGO16231> non c'e la dash
<DIEGO16231> non vedo la barra sopre
<DIEGO16231> a
<DIEGO16231> si era connesso via wifi
<DIEGO16231> jester hai letto ??
<DIEGO16231> ora l'ho fatto ripartine con una versione precedente e mi e' apparso un menu di ripristino
<DIEGO16231> cosa devo scegliere
<DIEGO16231> ??
<DIEGO16231> ragazzi un suggerimento
<DIEGO16231> cosa scelgo
<DIEGO16231> resume
<DIEGO16231> clean
<DIEGO16231> dpkg
<DIEGO16231> aggiorna grub
<DIEGO16231> ???
<DIEGO16231> aiutoooo
<DIEGO16231> che faccio
<akis24> DIEGO16231 io ancora non ho capito che problema hai a dire il vero
<DIEGO16231> allora ubu
<DIEGO16231> si e impallato
<akis24> arrivi al desktop e ti mancano le barre sul desktop ??
<akis24> gnome-desktop ??
<DIEGO16231> mentre si aggiornava mi ha chiesto di riavviare
<DIEGO16231> raga uno allavolta
<DIEGO16231> riavvio
<DIEGO16231> e boom
<akis24> che versione ??
<DIEGO16231> appaiono una serie di stringhe  (che ho postato)
<DIEGO16231> la 12.10
<DIEGO16231> ora su consigli di uno di voi
<akis24> quello è l'avvio di ripristino credo
<DIEGO16231> ho scelto dal menu iniziale dove scelgo se usare win
<DIEGO16231> o ubu
<DIEGO16231> ubu avanzate
<DIEGO16231> e lanciando una versione precedente  in modalita ripristino
<DIEGO16231> sono arrivato ad un menu
<DIEGO16231> dove
<DIEGO16231> devo scegliere cosa fare
<akis24> si capito io direi di usare resume
<DIEGO16231> ho provato
<DIEGO16231> e arriva fino a chiedermi la pw
<akis24> tu la inserisci e ??
<DIEGO16231>  e poi si ferma con lo sfondo viola e nessun altra cosa
<DIEGO16231> e sta  li fermo
<akis24> manca la dash allora intendi con le icone ?
<DIEGO16231> si
<DIEGO16231> sono fermo al menu di ripristino ora
<DIEGO16231> e non so cosa scegliere
<DIEGO16231> per evitare di fare piu casino ancora
<akis24> capito adesso :)
<DIEGO16231> c'è
<DIEGO16231>  una scelta dove dice ripara pacchetti
<DIEGO16231> o tipo aggiorna il bootloader
<akis24> al limite ripara pacchetti
<DIEGO16231> si credo pure io
<akis24> aggiornare il grub non serve se no non partiva neppure
<DIEGO16231> ma se qualcuno puo confermarlo
<DIEGO16231> e senno mi affido al caso
<DIEGO16231> a parte te nessuno altro mi ha detto nulla
<akis24> il problema non è grub ma si è danneggiato qualcosa
<DIEGO16231> probabilmente l'aggiorrnamento
<DIEGO16231> non
<LoSquartatore> buonasera a tutti
<DIEGO16231> si completato
<DIEGO16231> si e' completato
<akis24> qualcosa è andato male credo durante l'aggiornamento
<DIEGO16231> allora provo con ripara
<akis24> si io farei cosi
<DIEGO16231> beh
<DIEGO16231> vado
<akis24> ok
<LoSquartatore> quakcuno che mi può aiutare con tweak
<DIEGO16231> qualcosa sta facendo
<akis24> fallo finire e poi riavvia nel caso ...
<DIEGO16231> si
<LoSquartatore> qualcuno che mi può aiutare con tweak ? Grazie
<akis24> tweak-now ??
<leosacc> ciao
<DIEGO16231> mi accontenterei che ripartisse poi domani con calma risolvere eventuali aggiustamenti
<DIEGO16231> non squartatore
<DIEGO16231> sta configurando  un sacco di cose
<LoSquartatore> l'ho scaricato ma non si avvia e non è tra le applicazioni
<DIEGO16231> e pure qualche errore leggo
<LostInMyHead> LoSquartatore: lo hai installato almeno?
<akis24> aspetta che finisca .. diego
<DIEGO16231> si si
<LoSquartatore> sia dal USC che da synapticv
<DIEGO16231> fin che vedo che fa qualcosa
<DIEGO16231> nutro speranze
<akis24> bene
<LoSquartatore> installato e disintallato e riavviato sempre. Niente
<LoSquartatore> Ho la 12.04
<LoSquartatore> ed è finito in /usr/bin/X11/tweak
<LoSquartatore> ma non parte neanche da terminale
<DIEGO16231> ha completato
<DIEGO16231> quello che stava facendo
<LoSquartatore> whereis tweak tweak: /usr/bin/tweak /usr/bin/X11/tweak /usr/share/man/man1/tweak.1.gz
<akis24> bene riavvia e vedi se va'
<DIEGO16231> la dash e riapparsa
<akis24> ok
<DIEGO16231> la barra sopra con il wifi
<DIEGO16231> vol
<DIEGO16231> pure
<DIEGO16231> sembra stia funzionando
<LoSquartatore> ho provato qualche topic del forum ma niente..
<DIEGO16231> poi con calma
<akis24> bene
<DIEGO16231> mi direte come controllare lo stato
<DIEGO16231> o se devo fare qualche
<DIEGO16231> sembra che abbia finito
<akis24> DIEGO16231 se ha finito ed è riapparsa la barra dovrebbe essere a posto..,.
<DIEGO16231> come posso verificare che sia tt a posto
<DIEGO16231> ??
<akis24> riavvia ..
<DIEGO16231> ho aperto firefox
<DIEGO16231> e sta aggiornandolo
<akis24> ok completa tutto allora
<DIEGO16231> la home di google
<DIEGO16231> e apparsa sembra che internet vada
<DIEGO16231> akis
<akis24> ohi
<DIEGO16231> ora lo riavvio
<akis24> certo
<DIEGO16231> e scelgo la verisione piu aggiornata ovviamente
<akis24> ti aveva aggiornato il kernel per caso ??
<smiss> ciao a tutti, ho installato KGpg linyterfaccia grafica di gnu pc, solo che durante luso del programma, si è chiuso con 1 errore, e da allora non riesco piu ad aprirlo
<DIEGO16231> a fatto un sacco di cose
<akis24> comunque riavvia dai
<DIEGO16231> sta riavviando
<DIEGO16231> le stringhe di errore non sono apparse
<akis24> ok incrociamo le dita ;)
<DIEGO16231> si pure quellle dei piedi
<DIEGO16231> :)
<DIEGO16231> sta lavorando
<DIEGO16231> schermo nero ancora
<DIEGO16231> pero
<akis24> aspetta che finisca
<smiss> ciao a tutti, ho installato KGpg linterfaccia grafica x gnu pg, solo che durante luso del programma, si è chiuso con 1 errore, e da allora non riesco piu ad aprirlo. ho fatto un purge e lo ho reinstallato ma niente
<DIEGO16231> schermata della pass
<DIEGO16231> superata
<DIEGO16231> dash apparsa
<akis24> :)
<DIEGO16231> come pure la barra di stato
<DIEGO16231> supra
<akis24> direi che ci sei allora
<DIEGO16231> ora devo fare qualcosa altro
<DIEGO16231> sembra di si
<DIEGO16231> mi ero gia votato al suicidio
<DIEGO16231> :_)
<DIEGO16231> e pensare che ho fatto tt per toglere la sudditanza a windows
<DIEGO16231> sono sul desktop
<DIEGO16231> devo controllare altro
<DIEGO16231> ??
<akis24> non credo ormai
<DIEGO16231> bene
<akis24> sara' stato un aggiornamento del kernel  a darti quel problema credo
<akis24> ormai è fatta
<DIEGO16231> grazie akis
<LoSquartatore> whereis tweak tweak: /usr/bin/tweak /usr/bin/X11/tweak /usr/share/man/man1/tweak.1.gz
<akis24> di nulla
<DIEGO16231> del supporto
<DIEGO16231> sopratutto morale
<akis24> se si puo'...
<akis24> :)
<DIEGO16231> e sai sono un neofita di ubu
<DIEGO16231> e qualcuno mi tratta pure come un deficiente
<DIEGO16231> ma sai
<akis24> siamo vicini ... quasi  pure io
<akis24> tranquillo insisti e avrai le tue soddisfazioni
<DIEGO16231> ora ho provato ad aprire  ubuntu soft center
<DIEGO16231> e sembra che vada
<akis24> LoSquartatore ma lo hai installato da un pacchetto .deb o altro ??
<DIEGO16231> bene buona serata akis
<DIEGO16231> a risentirci
<akis24> ciao
<DIEGO16231> ciaoooo
<akis24> anche a te
<LoSquartatore> lo ho installato dal USC e da synaptic
<akis24> che versione era hai visto per caso ??
<LoSquartatore> no c'era solo l'icona ma su synaptic mi sembra 3.2 o qualcosa
<LoSquartatore> del genere
<akis24> uhm.. ora si installa la 0.8.2 su ubuntu 12.04 e 12.10
<LoSquartatore> 3.01
<LoSquartatore> ultima versione
<akis24> stiam parlando di tweak-now vero ??
<LoSquartatore> tweak e basta
<akis24> o ubuntu-tweak insomma  per capirci
<akis24> si capito ok
<akis24> che versione di ubuntu hai ??
<LoSquartatore> 12.04 LTS
<LoSquartatore> precise pangolin
<akis24> ok
<LoSquartatore> aggiornato al kernel di ieri
<akis24> a me su synaptic da la versione 0.8.3.1 da installare
<akis24> credo tu abbia installato questa
<LoSquartatore>  3.01-7 il mio tempo è finito grazie a dopo
<ladyhawk> ciao
<ladyhawk> a tutti ho un grooos probl
<ladyhawk> nel pc fisso dove ho ubuntu 11.10
<ladyhawk> mi compare una scritta alla accensione
<ladyhawk> grub-editenv:error:invalid envirnment block
<ladyhawk> cosa posso fare?
<ladyhawk> non voglio formattare il pc...
<jester1-> ladyhawk: quindi non si avvia l'os?
<ladyhawk> c'è qualcuno?
<ladyhawk> ehm..no
<ladyhawk> premetto ke io non sono una esperta
<ladyhawk> però
<ladyhawk> non si avvia il pc
<jester1-> ladyhawk: non carica il menu di avvio?
<ladyhawk> compare solo una serie di scritte dove compare quello ke ho scritto sopra
<jester1-> ladyhawk: sucesso in seguito a?
<ladyhawk> di punto in bianco
<ladyhawk> non saprei
<ladyhawk> avevo scaricato un po' di roba
<ladyhawk> avevo poco spazio
<jester1-> sei da cdlive o da winz
<ladyhawk> unica cosa ke potrei aver fatto di male
<ladyhawk> :-(
<ladyhawk> non so se per carenza di spazio succede questo..
<LostInMyHead> .section-page button .icon { border-bottom: 1px solid #FFFFFF; height: 65px; line-height: 65px; margin: 0 15px 20px 15px; }
<jester1-> succede
<ladyhawk> eh.....mannaggai
<ladyhawk> ke faccio?
<ladyhawk> ora sono col netbook
<jester1-> sei da cdlive o da winz
<ladyhawk> ?
<ladyhawk> io ora sono con un altro pc
<ladyhawk> col netbook
<ladyhawk> linux ce l'ho nel fisso
<ladyhawk> ke ora è morto
<jester1-> ladyhawk: dovresti avviare da cdlive e venire qui che si vede che si puo fare
<ladyhawk> ;-)
<ladyhawk> e il cd live dove lo prtendo?
<LostInMyHead> scusate
<ladyhawk> ..
<jester1-> ladyhawk: che poi è il cd di installazione
<ladyhawk> non ce l'ho
<ladyhawk> ho scaricato poco fa
<jester1-> ladyhawk: potresti fare una cosa: scarichi la iso della 12.04 fa il cd
<ladyhawk> ubuntu 12.10
<ladyhawk> può andare bene lo stesso?
<ladyhawk> anke se ho nel pc una versione precedente?
<ladyhawk> o crea probl?
<jester1-> certo quando lo avvii va in installazione e ti chiede se vuoi aggiornare il sistema
<ladyhawk> ah ok
<ladyhawk> però
<ladyhawk> il mio terrore è ke formatti il pc
<jester1-> dai ok e passi alla 12.10 salvando i dati
<ladyhawk> io non voglio formattare nella maniera piu' assoluta
<ladyhawk> c'è un modo per fargli riparare le cose senza formattare?
<jester1-> ladyhawk: leggi appena sopra
<jester1-> !ubunturestore
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubunturestore'
<ladyhawk> quindi salvo i dati
<ladyhawk> cioè?
<ladyhawk> c'è una voce "ubunturestore" nel menu del cd?
<jester1-> cioè-->installa ubuntu--aggiorna il sistema
<jester1-> cosi sostituisce il sistema senza formattarfe
<jester1-> re
<ladyhawk> ok quindi sto tranquilla ke non formatta?
<ladyhawk> ottimo
<ladyhawk> domani ci provo
<jester1-> devi stare attento a scegliere aggiorna
<ladyhawk> ok
<jester1-> ladyhawk: una cosa
<ladyhawk> ps: sono una aragazza
<ladyhawk> dimmi
<jester1-> serve la live degli stessi bit del sistema che aggiorni
<jester1-> 32 o 64 bit
<ladyhawk> oddioooo....spiega,...
<jester1-> comunque se sbagli se ne accorge e si ferma
<ladyhawk> io ho un pc del 2005
<ladyhawk> dovrebbe essere 32
<jester1-> sai che processore?
<ladyhawk> un sec
<jester1-> core 2?
<ladyhawk> modello: MEDION UK MODEL 2
<ladyhawk> pentium
<ladyhawk> nessun core
<ladyhawk> è un po' vekkio
<jester1-> prendi la i386
<ladyhawk> devo scegliere questa voce nel menu?
<jester1-> no intendo la iso
<ladyhawk> ah quando salvo la versioen di ubuntu?
<jester1-> !quantal
<ubot-it> Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<ladyhawk> cos'è?
<jester1-> dove devi sacricare la iso per farti il cd
<jester1-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ladyhawk> ah
<LostInMyHead> dvd jester
<jester1-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<ladyhawk> quale di questi link'
<ladyhawk> ?
<jester1-> guardali
<ladyhawk> ok
<ladyhawk> ma in quale c'è l'iso el dici tu?
<LostInMyHead> jester1-: ma è vero che non fanno più l'alternate dalla 12.10?
<romeopapa> salve, sto avendo una marea di problemi con questa 12.10
<jester1-> LostInMyHead: yeaah ma dovrebbe farlo il normale
<romeopapa> messaggi di errore in continuazione, problemi con libreoffice e con la stampa
<jester1-> ladyhawk: comincia da
<ladyhawk> ma la versione 12.10 crea probl?
<jester1-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester1-> romeopapa: e prima della 12,10 che avevi
<romeopapa> ladyhawk, a me tanti
<romeopapa> la 12.04, 11.10........9.10
<LostInMyHead> romeopapa: non fai regola per una distro
<ladyhawk> ah! e allora rimetto la 11.10
<jester1-> romeopapa: la 12.04 andava bene?
<romeopapa> meno della 11.10
<romeopapa> ma meglio della 12.10
<jester1-> ladyhawk: uns rondine non fa primavera
<ladyhawk> :-)
<romeopapa> jester1, no due colleghi che hanno aggiornato a 12.10 e hanno li stessi identici problemi
<jester1-> romeopapa: rimetti la 12.04 se per il tuo hw va meglio, mica l'ha ordinato il dutur di avere 12.10
<ladyhawk> ehm.. sono una inesperta...mi fido di voi...ditemi la cosa giusta: cosa devo installare? 12.10 o 11.10? sul mio pc ho già la 11.10, non vorrei ke installando una nuova versione crea probl!
<romeopapa> ladyhawk, tieniti la 11.10
<jester1-> romeopapa: ancora?
<ladyhawk> ok...dove trovo il file per installare la 11.10?
<LostInMyHead> romeopapa: se tu hai incontrato dei problemi sono roblemi tuoi, non necessariamente di altri
<jester1-> LostInMyHead: lasa perd sono i solito noti in tandem
<LostInMyHead> ladyhawk: io nessun roblema con la 12.10
<ladyhawk> ....
<jester1-> della serie te scrivi e loro trollano
<romeopapa> ladyhawk, fai come vuoi....
<romeopapa> ok, ora chiedo info, come si fa il downgrade
<romeopapa> devo reistallare?
<jester1-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<jester1-> rescue
<LostInMyHead> $boundary  = "==String_Boundary_x".md5(time())."x";
<jester1-> LostInMyHead: va che non sono buoni per il superenalotto
<LostInMyHead> no scusa ho trope finestre aperte
<jester1-> pigliati un altro video
<romeopapa> jester1, per capire, cosa è il cd alternate?
<jester1-> !precise | romeopapa guarda li dentro
<ubot-it> romeopapa guarda li dentro: Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Iso in italiano: http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/  http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-amd64/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<ladyhawk> va bene se scarico il file di ubuntu da questo sito? non vorrei beccarmi un virus :   http://www.linuxitaliano.it/linuxitaliano/download/distribuzioni/Ubuntu-%28Gnome---Kde---Lxde---Xfce%29/Ubuntu-11.10-%28Oneiric-Oncelot%29/Ubuntu-11.10-%2832-bit%29/
<pozzi> ciao
<pozzi> scusate
<pozzi> ho provato ubuntu 12 10 con la live
<pozzi> cosa dovrei provare?
<pozzi> sembra tutto a posto
<pozzi> accede a internet
<LostInMyHead> internet funziona
<LostInMyHead> audio
<pozzi> internet funziona nel senso
<pozzi> ho provato e arriva su google
<pozzi> l'audio boh adesso provo
<pozzi> la tastiera non mi fa la chiocciola
<ladyhawk> va bene se scarico il file di ubuntu da questo sito? non vorrei beccarmi un virus :   http://www.linuxitaliano.it/linuxitaliano/download/distribuzioni/Ubuntu-%28Gnome---Kde---Lxde---Xfce%29/Ubuntu-11.10-%28Oneiric-Oncelot%29/Ubuntu-11.10-%2832-bit%29/
<pozzi> cioè non è impostata bene la tastiera
<pozzi> come devo fare?
<pozzi> anzi no ora è a posto
<pozzi> LostInMyHead, anche l'audio funziona bene
<pozzi> scusa se ti rompo
<pozzi> cos'altro dovrei controllare?
<jester1-> pozzi: nulla installa e via
<pozzi> bella
<pozzi> allora vado
<pozzi> grazie
<jester1-> vai
<pozzi> anzi no ahah
<pozzi> prima devo copiare tutti i dati immagino
<pozzi> che avevo su windows
<pozzi> se no mi cancella tutto
<jester1-> pozzi: cioè?
<jester1-> pozzi: hai gia una ubuntu installata?
<pozzi> no ho windows
<pozzi> immagino che installare ubuntu
<pozzi> cioèp
<pozzi> vorrei formattare
<jester1-> e che centra winzoz, lolasci e ti fa un dula boot
<pozzi> poi installare ubuntu
<pozzi> non voglio il dual
<pozzi> voglio solo ubuntu
<jester1-> pozzi: vedi te
<pozzi> se voglio formattare
<pozzi> installare ubuntu mi formatta pure?
<jester1-> è comunque consigliabile tenere winz che serve sempre
<pozzi> ce l'ho sull'altro pc
<jester1-> pozzi: se non vuoi winz scegli usa tutto il disco e pialla tutto l'installer
<pozzi> ok
<pozzi> quindi dopo
<pozzi> è come installare
<jester1-> se lo tieni. scegli installa accanto
<pozzi> sopra un disco bianco?
<jester1-> pozzi: non come, installa prorpio
<jester1-> pozzi: ripartiziona il disco formatta e installa
<jester1-> non ti fa il caffè
<pozzi> perchè ripartiziona?
<jester1-> peche gli serve anche una swap
<smiss> ciao a tutti, ho installato KGpg linterfaccia grafica x gnu pg, solo che durante luso del programma, si è chiuso con 1 errore, e da allora non riesco piu ad aprirlo. ho fatto un purge e lo ho reinstallato ma niente
<jester-> smiss: non sappiamo di roba non ubuntu ufficiale
<smiss> ok
<smiss> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<smiss> vado li
<jester-> yeah
<smiss> sorry :)
<GabMus_> sera
<GabMus_> ho un problemone
<GabMus_> ho appena installato kde
<GabMus_> kubuntu*
<GabMus_> 12.04
<GabMus_> e ho deciso di installare la repo kubuntu backports per installare kde 4.10
<GabMus_> ho fatto tutto, alla fine ho installato i driver nvidia e ora quando loggo vedo lo schermo nero
<enzotib> GabMus_afk, dato che hai appena installato, puoi anche ricominciare e tenerti la versione di kde che è nei repo ufficiali
<newlife> jester-: ciao... oggi vi ho disturbato per mmetingology ricordi? posso disturbarti un secondo in query?
<dimitri_> salve,   qualcuno ha installato ubuntu su un macbbok pro ?
<dimitri_> enzotib, sai per caso come fare?
<enzotib> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<enzotib> dimitri_, ho questo link, che però non ho letto, dato che non ho un macbook
<dimitri_> enzotib, ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel ma mi succede una cosa strana
<dimitri_> masterizzo il dvd e il mac non lo vede....cosa assurda non vede neppure il dvd che masterizzo col mac
<dimitri_> c'e' qualcosa di strano davvero
<dimitri_> come se riconoscesse che è un disco ubuntu e lo sputa fuori
<enzotib> uhm, non so
<OverMe> prova con una usb
<Rino_> hello someone there? c'è qualcuno qua?
<OverMe> !qualcuno | Rino_
<ubot-it> Rino_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dimitri_> OverMe, idem dice che non è bootable
<Rino_> ok scusi, è la mia prima volta, sono un novellino, qualcuno può aiutarmi? sto facendo il setup di ubuntu server ma dopo la scelta della tastiera mi esce una schermata viola, dove certo posso scrivere, ma non so come andare avanti
<OverMe> dimitri_: boota su un non mac?
<OverMe> Rino_: nella schermata viola cosa c'è?
<dimitri_> OverMe, si la usb e il dvd vanno bene
<OverMe> allora non so che dire, non ho mac
<Rino_> grazie, ciao,nella schermata viola cnon c'è scritto niente, c'è una riga bianca in fondo
<dimitri_> è il mac che li sputa via.... una cosa davvero strana
<dimitri_> ho letto alcuni post e molti hanno notato questa cosa sui mac usciti da novembre in poi
<dimitri_> la cosa trana è che ho preso l'iso, messa sul mac, masterizzata con toast e appena ha finito la verifica , che è andata ok, mi ha sputato fuori il dvd dicendo che è illegibile
<dimitri_> e naturlamente il dvd invece funziona alla grande e lo uso su un pc normale
<LostInMyHead> prova l'opposto, masterizza da pc e prova su mac
<OverMe> Rino_: non ho presente quale sia la schermata. hai gia provato a premere esc o ctrl + c ?
<dimitri_> LostInMyHead, eheheheh quello lo avevo già fatto prima
<Rino_> Grazie Over, si se do ctrl+alt+cac torna alla shell e mi manda il term signal....e si riavvia
<OverMe> Rino_: eh avevo detto ctrl+c non ctrl+alt+canc
<LostInMyHead> dimitri_: prova da usb
<Rino_> ok ctrl+c mi fa uscire il detecting network hardware, e poi torna di nuovo vuole sembra qualcosa non gli piace, io sono in wireless senza cavo di rete colegato
<dimitri_> LostInMyHead, anche quello fatto dice che la usb non è bottable
<Rino_> sono in wireless senza cavo di rete collegato alla scheda, mi si blocca sempre su network detect
<OverMe> Rino_: e non puoi andare avanti senza farlo?
<Rino_> fa il detect e ritorna viola, poi do ctrl+c ...è un loop
<OverMe> Rino_: ma è voluta la scelta di installare la server?
<LostInMyHead> dimitri_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<Rino_> si perchè ho 8 pc con xp,win2003,win2008R2 tutti sotto attacco , non riesco a sopravvivere...pensavo di mettere il server così se mi scannano l'exchange uso sendmail...
<OverMe> Rino_: non hai possibilità di provare attaccando il cavo? o magari disabilitando la scheda wireless?
<Rino_> ok provo
<Rino_> ok staccando il wireless va avanti, ma io dopo ho bisogno del wireless...si può usare?
<OverMe> Rino_: dopo l'installazione sì ma probabilmente si bloccava perché gli manca il firmware per farla funzionare
<OverMe> dopo che hai installato tutto vediamo
<Rino_> grazie over ...sei gentilissimop
<Rino_> ma c'è l'interfaccia grafica startx anche sul server vero?
<OverMe> di default no, va installata
<Inesperta> Salve, ho appena aq
<Inesperta> cuistato un Asus con Ubuntu 12.04.2. Ho già pasticciato perché mi si era bloccato edurante il caricamento degli aggiornamenti e l'ho riavviato. Ora ho la scermata nera, mi chiede login e password, ma quest'ultima non me la fa mettere.
<stefanauss> digita CTRL+ALT+F1 e dovrebbe comparirti una schermata stile dos, che ti chiede di fare il login
<stefanauss> mmm, no, mi sa che ci sei già
<ugone> Inesperta, la password non la vedi ma la scrivi lo stesso
<stefanauss> la password viene inserita lo stesso, anche se non hai un segnale visivo
<LostInMyHead> inesperta_: non so se hai letto le risposte date
<inesperta_> Sono davvero insperta, non le ho lette. Dove le trovo?
<stefanauss> inesperta: la password viene inserita lo stesso, anche se non hai un segnale visivo
<stefanauss> (la mia risposta precedente)
<inesperta_> lo so, ma poi mi dice login incorrect. Quindi sbaglio il login!
<stefanauss> non necessariamente, potresti aver inserito male la password
<stefanauss> c'è il nome del computer nella schermata? (nome host, qualcosa del genere)?
<inesperta_> Ho provato e riprovato, a questo punto non sono più certa di nulla. Nella schermata c'è scritto Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS martina-1015CX tty1  martina-1015CX login:
<stefanauss> quindi inserisci "martina" come nome utente, giusto?
<stefanauss> controlla di non avere attivo il tasto MAIUSC, e di rispettare eventuali maiuscole che hai nella password
<Fox__> Buonasera
<Fox__> Qualche esperto di vpn?
<sauro> Buonasera a tutti. Dopo avere aggiornato il mio portatile con 12.04 LTS al kernel 3.2.0-38 il sistema si blocca dopo il login sulla schermata di unity, ma rimane bloccato. Per avviare il sistema devo selezionare o un kernel precedente o in  modalità ripristino (da cui sto operando ora). Avete informazioni di problemi con il kernel in questione e/o suggerimenti su come operare per trovare una soluzione? Grazie.
<inesperta_> Fatto! Ma ora mi fa tutto un papiro in inglese e l'ultima riga è martina@martina-1015CX:(una bisciolina che non riesco a trovare sulla tastiera) $
<stefanauss> inesperta: ok, sei entrata nel sistema. ora digita sudo apt-get install -f
<stefanauss> inesperta: ti chiederà di nuovo la password, reinseriscila
<OverMe> sauro: da terminale: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<OverMe> !paste | sauro
<ubot-it> sauro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefanauss> inesperta: la brisciolina si chiama tilde e la digiti premendo ALTGR+ì
<sauro> OverMe: fatto. inviato output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<OverMe> sauro: mi serve il link completo
<Micky> Salve a tutti
<Micky> c'è un'anima pia che può darmi una mano ?
<Micky> Il mio problema è che quando cerco di loggarmi su Lubuntu 12.04 (dopo aver eseguito il login) lo schermo scompare e sembra che vada in risparmio energetico
<sauro> OverMe: scusa.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1626674/
<inesperta_> Fatto, sta lavorando..... ora si è fermato su run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postintst.d/dkms 3.2.0-37-generic-pae /boot/vmli nuz-3.2.0-37-generic-pae
<OverMe> sauro: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.2.0-38-generic
<OverMe> sempre nel pastebin
<stefanauss> inesperta: lascialo fare ancora, potrebbe volerci un pò. l'indicatore disco indica che sta lavorando?
<Micky> l'errore che rilevo eseguendo cat .xsession-errors è questo:  http://pastebin.com/ExZPk54p
<Rino> ciao over sono riuscito ad installare, ma non so la pwd di root , inoltrei vorrei installare l'interfaccia grafica e la scheda wireless, da dove cominciamo
<inesperta_> Sì, sta procedendo, anche sullo schermo
<inesperta_> Ma cosa ho combinato secondo te?
<sauro> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1626711/
<stefanauss> inesperta: ottimo. niente, riavviare durante un aggiornamento non è mai un bene e potrebbe essere fatale al riavvio
<OverMe> Rino: root non è attivo, si usa sudo per le operazioni amministrative
<Rino> ok allora come installiamo startx?
<OverMe> sauro: hai i repository proposed attivati che sono sconsigliati se non sei uno sviluppatore. questo kernel non è definitivo
<OverMe> Rino: dipende da che tipo di ambiente vuoi... leggero?
<Micky> nessuno che mi puà dare una mano ?
<Rino> vorrei poter navigare con flash, andare su facebook, andare su youtube, e fare tutto insomma...dimmi tu
<sauro> OverMe: si, è vero. Fino ad oggi non ho avuto problemi. Quindi consigli di disabilitare i repository proposed?
<inesperta_> Ora mi dice chiede di scegliere quale versione scegliere. Quella installata dal responsabile del pacchetto, o mantenere la versione attuale, oppure mostra le differenze o avvia una shell per esaminare la situazione
<OverMe> sauro: sì
<stefanauss> inesperta: dice di che pacchetto di tratta?
<stefanauss> inesperta: dovrebbe essere scritto in alto
<OverMe> Rino: serve la rete comunque per installare la roba
<sauro> OverMe: ok provvedo. Dopo avere aggiornato il sistema con i repository proposed disabilitati, devo fare qualche azione ulteriore per tornare al kernel precedente?
<OverMe> sauro: basta che rimuovi quello che non va
<Rino> non possiamo attivare il wireless? cosi' uso cosi' le rete?
<sauro> OverMe: ok. Grazie tante per il supporto. Siete grandi!!!!!
<OverMe> Rino: in genere se la rete wireless non va da sola vuol dire che c'è da installare pacchetti che sono da scaricare e serve comunque l'internet. la cosa migliore sarebbe usare il cavo per adesso
<Rino> si riesce a configurare anche la scheda audio?
<OverMe> Rino: facevi prima ad installare una versione desktop a sto punto
<OverMe> e poi mettere i servizi da server
<stefanauss> inesperta: se non riesci a capire di che pacchetto si tratta, seleziona "installata dal responsabile del pacchetto" che è l'opzione più sicura
<Rino> ok, ma sendmail c'è su desktop?^
<OverMe> Rino: tutto quello che puoi installare sulla server c'è anche per la desktop e viceversa
<OverMe> cambia solo la configurazione di partenza
<Rino> ok allora faccio rollbak e ritorno appena ho installato desktop, sei gentilissimo...grazie
<inesperta_> Abbi pazienza, è andato in standby. Dito pesante e si è spento. L'ho riavviato e si è aperto regolarmente. Però si è aperta una finestra che mi dice che Ubuntu ha riscontratp un errore interno. In dettaglio gli errori sono un mucchio! Che faccio? Mi suggerisce di inviare una segnalazione per aiutare a risolvere ilproblema
<OverMe> Rino: se vuoi leggerezza ti consiglio di mettere lubuntu o xubuntu
<stefanauss> inesperta: in mezzo ai dettagli, c'è una voce "pacchetto"? Cosa dice?
<OverMe> Rino: cambia soltanto l'interfaccia grafica che è più snella dato che deve essere un server
<inesperta_> Package? gnome-disk-utility 3.0.2-2ubuntu7
<stefanauss> inesperta: ok. apri un terminale (CTRL+ALT+T) e ridigita sudo apt-get install -f
<stefanauss> inesperta: dobbiamo essere sicuri che termini la procedura
<gregory> ciao a tutti sono nuovissimo del posto !! ho appena installato ubunyu
<gregory> non è facile pero
<gregory> è la mia prima esperienza
<Rino> che diff c'è tra ubuntu, lubuntu o xubuntu?
<ladyhawk> mi si è bloccato il pc fisso con ubuntu 11.10, così ho fatto un cd con lo stesso ubuntu e l'ho inserito nel pc
<gregory> come si fa ad installare / rimuovere un programma ?
<ladyhawk> però c'è il problema ke il pc non vede il cd!! coem posso fare?
<gregory> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<gregory> :-)
<inesperta_> Ok, ha ripreso a lavorare come prima. Sono ritornata alle opzioni del etc/gnome/default.list
<LostInMyHead> !wiki | gregory
<ubot-it> gregory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<OverMe> Rino: cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica. ubuntu ha gnome e unity, un po' pesantuccio se devi fare da server. lubuntu ha lxde come interfaccia grafica, molto più leggero. xubuntu ha xfce come interfaccia grafica, anch'esso leggero
<Holden> ladyhawk, ma il lettore cd funziona?
<stefanauss> inesperta: seleziona "versione del responsabile del pacchetto", se intendi quelle opzioni a cui sei ritornata
<Rino> ok vediamo come gira ubuntu
<inesperta_> Ok, sta procedendo all'installazione della nuova verisone del file di configurazione
<gregory> :-)))))
<OverMe> Rino: che pc è?
<Rino> è un portatile
<OverMe> Rino: ti dico subito se è il caso o no
<Rino> con knoppix andva benissimo
<OverMe> Rino: knoppix ha kde (mi pare) ma non so se la 3 o la 4
<OverMe> se ti piace kde c'è anche kubuntu volendo
<Rino> ok grazie, senti non mi fa il boot ubuntu desktop..lo ho appena masterizzato
<OverMe> anzi, pare che usi lxde, la stessa di lubuntu
<inesperta_> Caspita! Non finisce più. Probabilmente anche prima ci stava mettendo tanto che pensavo si fosse bloccato e ho combinato il pasticcio
<stefanauss> inesperta: è che probabilmente essendo un neo-acquisto c'erano tantissimi e grossi aggiornamenti. l'importante è che piano piano prosegua
<OverMe> Rino: controlla se l'immagine è corretta
<OverMe> !md5 | Rino
<ubot-it> Rino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<inesperta_> Come faccio a capire quando ha finito?
<stefanauss> quando finisce ritorna a mostrarti il prompt martina@qualcosa:~$
<OverMe> mi assento per un po'
<stefanauss> inesperta: l'importante è che quando avrà finito leggi le ultime righe per capire se ti informa di eventuali errori
<stefanauss> inesperta: se non ci sono messaggi in tal senso, allora è tutto ok
<inesperta_> Ahh, ok. Pensi che poi all'avvio riappaia anche il wifi che è sparito?
<stefanauss> inesperta: non saprei. non ti compare proprio più il menu di rete (in alto a destra)?
<inesperta_> In alto a destra manca il wifi, il livello batteria e un'altra icona che non ricordo. Ora c'è l'orario, la bustina, il volume e le impostazioni
<stefanauss> stefanauss: sembrano mancanze dovute agli aggiornamenti andati male. è probabile ricompaiano una volta completata correttamente la procedura
<stefanauss> inesperta: seh, vabbhè, parlo da solo adesso :D
<Rino> over, dentro il cd c'è un file md5sum pieno di impronte, il sito dice che l'impronta deve essere b4191c1d1d6fdf358c154f8bf86b97dd ma io ne ho tante meno questa
<inesperta_> Immagino che sia così. Intanto sta procedendo nella configurazione. Se pensi sia una cosa lunga non vorrei disturbarti troppo. Magari mi vuoi dire i passi successivi? Oppure stai in linea?
<ladyhawk> @ holden: certo ke funziona....coem lo devo far partire il cd??
<Holden> ladyhawk, dovresti andare nel bios e settare il cd come dispositivo da cui fare il boot
<stefanauss> inesperta: potrei dovermi allontanare, quindi ti illustro i passi successivi per sicurezza
<ladyhawk> e coem faccio ad andare nel bios'
<ladyhawk> ?
<inesperta_> Grazie
<stefanauss> inesperta: visto che non hai il wifi al momento, una volta che ha completato questo passo, riavvia il pc
<Holden> !bios | ladyhawk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bios'
<Holden> hmm, ladyhawk ogni pc è diverso... di solito di preme DEL o F2 all'avvio
<ladyhawk> come faccio ad andare nel bios?
<stefanauss> inesperta: al riavvio, se ti è comparso il wi-fi e sei collegata ad internet, apri il terminale e digita "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" (senza le virgolette)
<ladyhawk> io ho un boot ke mi swuiccia tra linux e window...dopo aver selezionato la partizione dove ho linux poi si blocca tutto e il cd non lo vede
<inesperta_> E' arrivato il prompt martina@martina-1015CX:$
<stefanauss> inesperta: ci sono messaggi particolari prima del prompt?
<Holden> ladyhawk, guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<inesperta_> C'è scritto elaborazione del trigger per initramfs-tools... update-initrmfs: Generating /boot/initrd. img-3.2.0-37-generic-pae Elaborazione del trigger per libd-bin... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<stefanauss> inesperta: ok, tutto a posto. puoi riavviare, e vediamo se il wifi è a posto o meno
<inesperta_> Come esco?
<stefanauss> inesperta: dal terminale? semplicemente premendo la X della finestra. dal pc invece si esce dalla rotella delle impostazioni in altro a destra
<inesperta_> Ok. Il wifi funziona! Devo controllare qualcosa?
<stefanauss> inesperta: niente di particolare. magari potresti avviare il Gestore Aggiornamenti e verificare se ne erano rimasti. tutto qui. =)
<inesperta_> Accipicchia, un mondo tutto nuovo! Dove trovo gestore aggiornamenti? E poi, un'ultima cosa prima di studiarmi per bene Ubuntu. Come si aggiungono le pagine web ai preferiti?
<ladyhawk> NON C'è VERSO: NON ENTRA NEL BIOS
<ladyhawk> MI VA SUBITO NEL BOOT DOVE DEVO SCEGLEIRE LE PARTIZIONI CIOè SE WINDOW O LINUX
<ladyhawk> COEM CAVOLO SI FA??
<ladyhawk> STO SKLERANDO CAZZO!
<stefanauss> inesperta: Gestore Aggiornamenti lo trovi tra le applicazioni. il modo più facile di trovarlo e premere il bottone di ubuntu in alto a sinistra e digitare "Gestore aggiornamenti"
<ladyhawk> @holden, ho letto il link ke mi hai incollato ma non funzuiona
<stefanauss> inesperta: per i preferiti, è una funzione di firefox, non di ubuntu. basta andare sulla pagina da preferire e cliccare sulla stellina nella barra dell'indirizzo
<Holden> ladyhawk, che pc hai?
<ladyhawk> un pentium
<ladyhawk> del 2005
<ladyhawk> medion
<stefanauss> inesperta: se non sei pratica di ubuntu, ti consiglio di cercare una guida introduttiva :)
<ladyhawk> avevo fatto la bipartizione con boot iniziale per swicciare la partizione da scegliere
<stefanauss> inesperta: anche se basta esplorare un pò per scoprire tutte le funzionalità
<Holden> ladyhawk, ok, il problema è che il metodo per entrare nel bios è diverso da pc a pc, più di informazioni generiche non saprei che dirti... devi trovare il tasto giusto per il tuo bios
<ladyhawk> il pc si avvia, poi parte il boot poi va su linux ma poi compaiono le scritte con:  grub-editnev error: environment: block
<ladyhawk> e quindi si blocca
<Holden> ladyhawk, questo l'ho capito... penso che a questo punto vuoi reinstallare, no? e per farlo devi cercare di avviare il pc
<ladyhawk> il pc come dicevo sopra
<ladyhawk> si avvia
<inesperta_> Non ci sono aggiornamenti da installare. Ok, mi sembrava fosse il bookmark per i preferiti. Grazie mille di tutto, pazienza e cortesia. Spero di non fare più pasticci!
<ladyhawk> deo reinstallare ubuntu
<ladyhawk> ma no vede sto cakkio di cd
<Holden> ladyhawk, è chiarissimo... se non vede il cd possono essere 2 le cause: o non è stato masterizzato correttamente, o non è impostato il lettore cd come device di boot
<Holden> (escludendo il caso che il lettore cd sia rotto)
<stefanauss> inesperta: figurati. buona serata e benvenuta in Ubuntu =)
<inesperta_> Grazie, anche a te. Spero di non pentirmene...visto il mio disastroso debutto!
<ladyhawk> la masterizzazione era andata a buon fine
<ladyhawk> ma cmq sia
<ladyhawk> coem accedo al bios?
<Holden> ladyhawk, hmm, come ti dicevo prima bisogna premere e tenere premuto un tasto all'avvio per accedere al bios, di solito è uno di questi: DEL, F2, F10
<ladyhawk> non funzionano
<Holden> ladyhawk, mi dispiace, mi sa che non so aiutarti allora
<ladyhawk> sto per buttare il pc dalla finestra
<Holden> ladyhawk, magari per stasera lascia perdere :) ci provi un'altra volta
<ladyhawk> io ho masterizzato il file con ubuntu lasciando l'estensione iso e aveva l'ho lasciato in blocco
<ladyhawk> però temo ke no sia il file giusto
<Holden> ladyhawk, l'hai masterizzato come immagine, no?
<ladyhawk> perkè window qui me lo apriva con winrar e dentro ai file ho letto un file con estensione .exe!!!
<Holden> ladyhawk, no, devi scaricare il file .iso e scegliere 'masterizza immagine' dal tuo programma
<ladyhawk> quando ho masterizzato col programma ho selezionato "scrivi cd dati"
<Holden> no, non devi fare il cd dati!
<ladyhawk> azz!
<Holden> credo ci fosse la guida con le figure nel wiki
<ladyhawk> ma dentro a quei file
<ladyhawk> c'è
<ladyhawk> un file solo con scritto iso
<ladyhawk> tra tutti
<ladyhawk> devo prendere quello?
<Holden> infatti, non va bene così, l'iso deve essere masterizzata come immagine. si devi prendere quel file solo
<Holden> attenzione a che sia integro però
<Holden> nel dubbio riscaricalo
<ladyhawk> e io come faccio a sapere ke è integro?
<ladyhawk> il file che ho trovato è su questa pagina
<ladyhawk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<Holden> si potrebbe controllare con md5, ma io per evitare errori e cd sprecati lo scaricherei di nuovo se non l'hai conservato nell'hard disk
<Holden> si la pagina è corretta ladyhawk
<ladyhawk> ecco...e ho scaricato il file dove c'è scritto :
<Holden> devi prendere questo ladyhawk http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ladyhawk> "PC (Intel x86) desktop CD"
<ladyhawk> e lì ho scaricato il file
<Holden> corretto
<ladyhawk> e tutto il file l'ho masterizzato
<ladyhawk> però nella pagina mica c'è scritto ke non tocca prendere tutto il file!!!
<ladyhawk> dentro a quel file devo prendere solo una parte?
<Holden> si, il file lo devi scaricare tutto,la differenza sta nel fatto che quando masterizzi non devi fare un cd dati, ma masterizzare l'iso come immagine
<ladyhawk> tra tutte le sottocartelle ce n'è una con scritto :ISOLINUX
<ladyhawk> è quella, solo quiella?
<Holden> ladyhawk, il file non lo devi aprire, devi solo indicarlo al programma di masterizzazione, poi fa tutto lui
<ErVito> _-_
<ladyhawk> ah ok quindi no devo prendere nulla, anke se dentro c'è un file con estensione .exe
<ladyhawk> ke mi fa strano se è per linux!
<Holden> ladyhawk, si, non lo aprire...
<Holden> ladyhawk, quel .exe è un autorun per windows
<ladyhawk> ok
<Holden> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ladyhawk> domani ci riprovo
<ladyhawk> grazie
<ladyhawk> se non funziona riscrivo qui
<Holden> ladyhawk, si meglio con la calma :) a domani!
<ladyhawk> ma cmq sia
<ladyhawk> se non entro nel bios lo stesso
<ladyhawk> coem faccio
<ladyhawk> :-(
<ladyhawk> madonna ke palline
<Holden> ladyhawk, lol, risolviamo una cosa per volta
<ladyhawk> epensre ke dovevo andare a una festa in maskera stas! e invece ho la febbre..
<Holden> può darsi che col cd fatto bene parte in automatico
<Holden> ladyhawk, e ti sei messa dietro al pc? :D
<ladyhawk> ma Holden ti torov domani?
<ladyhawk> trovo?
<Holden> ladyhawk, se non trovi me c'è sempre qualcuno che ti da una mano
<ladyhawk> oddio ke devo riniziare il discorso da capo?
<ladyhawk> nooo
<ladyhawk> dai
<Holden> ladyhawk, no beh, spiega il discorso in 2 righe
<ladyhawk> :-( oddio mi prende male
<ErVito> c'è enzino che è un cavallo
<ladyhawk> sei su fb Holden=??
<Holden> ladyhawk, eh, l'alternativa è farti aiutare da un amico
<Holden> ladyhawk, no, mi dispiace
<ladyhawk> :-(
<Holden> sarò l'unico in italia senza un account nel 2013 :D
<Holden> io ed ErVito
<ErVito> bella zioooooooo
<ladyhawk> meglio ke stacco mi prende il nervoso... non funziona...
<ladyhawk> ciao Holden, grazie
<Holden> ladyhawk, non ti preoccupare, vedrai che si risolve, ciao!
<ladyhawk> non saprei..
<ladyhawk> è ke poi devo riniziare il discorso da capo..
<Holden> eh, fossero questi i problemi nella vita :) stammi bene ladyhawk :D
<ladyhawk> ciao...io ti scrivo domani....dai...vieni qui domani?
<Holden> ladyhawk, di solito ci sono, ma non te lo assicuro
<ladyhawk> nel pomeriggio..
<Holden> ladyhawk, ma davvero, non ti preoccupare, qui c'è gente che è molto più esperta di me... basta che spieghi con pazienza ti aiutano
<ladyhawk> :'( mi abbandoni...
<ErVito> loooooooool
<Holden> ladyhawk, tu prova, se mi vedi qui chiamami pure
<ladyhawk> :-)
<Holden> ladyhawk, qui siamo volontari, non veniamo pagati per dare supporto
<Holden> l'importante è non disperarsi, pian piano le cose si risolvono :) l'alternativa è farti aiutare da un amico che se ne intende
<LostInMyHead> ma Holden lo fa volentieri
<Holden> xD
<ladyhawk> non ho amici ke se ne intendono..
<ladyhawk> cmq grazie
<Holden> ladyhawk, parenti? :D
<ErVito> ladyhawk: ip per indirizzo
<ladyhawk> so ke è una chat di volontari
<ladyhawk> neanke
<ErVito> hold ti dà l'ip in cambio dell'indirizzo
<ErVito> almeno vi trovate :D
<ladyhawk> ?
<ladyhawk> ahah
<ErVito> in un modo o nell'altro
<ladyhawk> e non saprei come fare.. se mi da l'ip io come lo trovo?
<Holden> ladyhawk, lol, scherzano non starli a sentire... dicono che ho fatto colpo xD
<ladyhawk> non sono così esperta
<ladyhawk> ;-)
<ErVito> Holden: eddajeeeeeeeee, come sei pessimista
<ladyhawk> allora ci si sente domani se ci sei
<ladyhawk> grazie ancora ciao ciao
<Holden> ladyhawk, ok, a domani, ciao!
<GabMus_> sera
<GabMus_> avrei un problema con ubuntu su un mac
<GabMus_> ho fatto un nuovo schema delle partizioni, formattato tutto e messo ubuntu
<GabMus_> tuttavia si verificano gli stessi problemi che avevo col dual boot
<GabMus_> al riavvio si pianta e all'avvio devo tenere premuto alt e selezionare manualmente l'hd da avviare o resta bianco
<Rino_> Ciao Over, ho fatto partire Ubuntu dal cd, solo 1 problema la scheda audio sembra che sia configurata ma non si sente niente...
<Rino_> Ciao Over, ho fatto partire Ubuntu dal cd, solo 1 problema la scheda audio sembra che sia configurata ma non si sente niente...
<emaxxim> Rino_ provato ad aumentare il volume?
<Rino_> si provato ad aumentare il volume, il software dice che [ tutto ok ma non si sente niente...
<emaxxim> il volume delle casse?
<Rino_> ho uno speaker integrato nel pc
<emaxxim> hai provato sotto impostazioni di sistema a far partire il test del suono?
<Rino_> si il test lo fa, ma io non sento niente
<paolo> Buonasera! C'è qualcuno esperto in installazione di drivers nvidia? Ho provato di tutto ma proprio non ci riesco.. ho una scheda nvidia 9600m gt, che probabilmente non va d'accordo con ubuntu visto che già nella live da usb la grafica è pessima
<emaxxim> Rino_ hai modificato i parametri del mixer? magari qualche volume da regolare
<leosacc> buonanotte a tutti
<emaxxim> paolo: su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<paolo> sulla 12.04, ho scritto male la scheda è 8600m gt
<emaxxim> il pc è del 2011?
<paolo> no, è più vecchio. è un acer aspire 5920g
<Rino_> ok emaxxim, ho smanettato sul mixer ed ora va, grazie notte a tutti siete fantastici
<paolo> 2007-2008 credo
<emaxxim> ok, allora vai in impostazioni di sistema
<paolo> si
<emaxxim> ci dovrebbe essere una icona con sorgenti driver
<emaxxim> Rino_ di niente, felice di averti aiutato
<paolo> si c'è, ma ho già provato tante di quelle volte..
<emaxxim> hai provato a selezionare il driver proprietario?
<emaxxim> molte volte c'è ne sono più di uno da provare, nel tuo caso com'è?
<paolo> certo, ho provato da jockey, da synaptic e dal file.run del sito nvidia
<paolo> niente da fare
<paolo> mi si avvia in 800x600
<paolo> e diventa inutilizzabile, anche perchè con quella risoluzione il comando ctrl+alt+F1 non va più
<paolo> e non posso modificare nulla
<paolo> allora, io ho la 173, 173-updates, current, current-updates, experimental 304 e 310
<gegheo> salve a tutti
<paolo> prima della 12.04 usavo la 10.04 e lì non avevo nessun problema, mi sembra con la versione 173
<paolo> poi ho aggiornato alla 12.04 e non è più andata..
<paolo> ora ho formattato, riparto da 0
<emaxxim> paolo: hai provato entrambi?
<paolo> si li ho provati un pò tutti.. la risoluzione è sempre bassa, se prvo a riavviarlo 30 volte magari una volta sembra andare tutto ok, ma al riavvio successivo torna tutto come prima
<[NaS]> sera!
<emaxxim> paolo ad inglese come sei messo?
<[NaS]> c'è qualcuno che gentilmente può aiutarmi per un problema con il touchpad?
<paolo> benino, ho installato la versione inglese infatti
<emaxxim> ho trovato un thread sul sito nvidia dagli un'occhiata magari c'è la soluzione
<emaxxim> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=161994
<emaxxim> attento però sembra che ci sia da fare qualche manovra da esperto, cosa che io non sono eventualmente riprova domani pomeriggio magari c'è qualcuno che può aiutarti
<paolo> ho letto 2000 thread ma questo mi mancava, provo a leggerlo.. speriamo bene... ok, grazie mille emaxxim
<emaxxim> paolo, vedi di seguire anche i link a launchpad magari qualche utente ha trovato la soluzione, ma attento a quel che fai
<paolo> si starò attento, ma la vedo dura, il problema è che per alcuni passaggi bisogna stoppare x o riavviare con la console e non so perchè ma con questa risoluzione non posso fare nessuna delle due cose
<Guest92515> ciao
<Guest92515> c'è qualcuno online?
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-09
<rori> Buona notte a tutti posso chiedere una info?
<rori> nessuno on line?
<domenico_> ciao raga'
<domenico_> buongiorno
<domenico_> c'e' nessuno disponibile per aiuto ?
<domenico_> ho qualche problema a configurare internet tramite ehternet sul mio pc, dove ho installato ubuntu 9,4
<a7x> 9.4 lol
<joe60> ciao
<joe60> ho installato ubuntu 12.04, ho problema : il sistema non rileva la stampante  come posso fare ?
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<Rino_> ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere se qualcuno poteva aiutarmi, uso ubuntu dal cd ma non ha flash player e non riesco ad installarlo, se lo scarico apt per ubuntu me lo apre con ubuntu software center e poi non funziona
<goamon> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<goamon> !ufei
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ufei'
<goamon> !usei
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usei'
<goamon> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<domenico_> heila
<domenico_> buongiorno a tutti
<domenico_> qualche bravo giovanotto per aiutarmi , c'e' ?
<domenico_> ...mmmm....
<domenico_> spero di non esser capitato in un canale di robot ...
<Hypercube> ciao
<domenico_> .-)
<domenico_> ciao hyper
<domenico_> sei bravo in ubuntu ?
<domenico_> io poco
<goamon> ciao
<goamon> ho windows 8 e l'immagine iso di ubuntu su dvd. posso procedere all'avvio dell'installazione?
<cristian_c> !md5 | goamon
<ubot-it> goamon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> goamon, controlla prima se la iso è a posto
<goamon> ok
<goamon> dopo posso installare?
<cristian_c> goamon, poi, se riesci, prova il cd in live
<goamon> ok
<cristian_c> goamon, ti consiglio di provare prima ubuntu in live
<goamon> perche? per vedere se gira bene sul mio pc?
<cristian_c> goamon, sì
<goamon> ok
<cristian_c> e se ti piace
<goamon> il live lo trovo basta che inserisco il dvd?
<cristian_c> goamon, in live è un po' più lento comunque
<goamon> parte da solo?
<cristian_c> goamon, sì, se avvii da dvd ti chiede se installare o provarlo solamente
<goamon> ok
<cristian_c> goamon, se hai l'avvio da cd attivato nel bios, sì
<goamon> devo impostare quello prima?
<cristian_c> goamon, sì
<goamon> dal desktop di windows non posso farlo? devo perforza riavviare? io vorrei installarlo su una partizione differente da quella di windows
<cristian_c> goamon, sì, devi riavviare per 'bootare' da cd
<goamon> ok
<goamon> per quanto riguarda la ram che devo fare?
<goamon> ho 4gb ram
<cristian_c> goamon, vanno bene
<cristian_c> per unity
<goamon> ok
<goamon> e la uefi?
<goamon> di sicuro c'è nel win 8
<goamon> devo disabilitarla prima?
<cristian_c> goamon, c'è il secure boot, andrebbe disattivato, penso
<cristian_c> anche se non mi è chiara la guida, a questo punto
<cristian_c> !uefi | goamon
<ubot-it> goamon: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<sacarde> ciao
<goamon> per installare ubuntu su una partizione diversa da c: c'è la possibilità di farlo nell'installazione guidata da cd?
<cristian_c> goamon, sì
<goamon> ok
<cristian_c> goamon, leggi il wiki
<cristian_c> goamon, ma non faresti meglio a installare prima ubuntu su virtualbox?
<goamon> ho virtualbox ma non so di preciso come si fa. praticamente anche da li posso scegliere se installarlo su un'altra partizione?
<cristian_c> goamon, virtualbox emula ubuntu
<cristian_c> goamon, hai una partizione virtuale
<mettilainbuca> buon gg a tutti :D
<goamon> no
<goamon> ok
<goamon> quanto grande devo farla? prende la memoria da c:?
<cristian_c> goamon, la ram viene presa dal totale di ram disponibile, su virtualbox, e puoi impostarla
<cristian_c> quando crei la macchina virtuale
<goamon> ma da li posso fare anche l'installazione di ubuntu completa o solo per il live?
<cristian_c> goamon, quello che fai nella macchina virtuale resta nella macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> goamon, prima ti consiglio di provare in live
<goamon> io ho due partizioni da 200 gb. in una ho win8 e volevo non caricare troppo il pc su una partizione.
<goamon> tutto qua
<cristian_c> non ho capito cosa intendi
<goamon> ti chiedevo se posso fare anche a meno di installarlo su virtualbox visto che ho tanta memoria. due partizioni da 200gb l'una
<DIEGO16231> ciao raga
<DIEGO16231> chi mi puo seguire ??
<goamon> md5 tutto ok. adesso riavvio e da bios metto avvio da cd. ok?
<cristian_c> goamon, se installi su virtualbox non hai problemi con loe partizioni
<cristian_c> goamon, e puoi eliminare ubuntu facilmente senza creare danni
<cristian_c> goamon, sì
<cristian_c> *le
<goamon> ok allora installo direttamente da virtual. senza che riavvio?
<goamon> nono devo modificare al bios?
<cristian_c> goamon, io consiglio di provare prima la live
<DIEGO16231> come posso controllare che ubu sia configurato correttamente ??
<cristian_c> goamon, nel caso ti vada bene, installi su virtualbox
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, di che parli?
<goamon> quindi adesso provo la live modificando nel bios
<goamon> avvio da cd
<goamon> ok?
<cristian_c> goamon, sì
<goamon> ok
<DIEGO16231> ho avuto dei problemi con un gioco scaricato da ubuntu software center
<DIEGO16231> e ho dovuto  lavorare da terminale
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, quale gioco?
<DIEGO16231> seguito da uno di voi
<cristian_c> ?
<DIEGO16231> wesnoth
<DIEGO16231> poi mentre si aggiornava
<DIEGO16231> ubuntu
<goamon> successivamente modifico il secur boot. dopo l'installazione?
<DIEGO16231> mi ha chiesto di riavviare
<DIEGO16231> e da li il crash
<DIEGO16231> che ho postato come immagne
<DIEGO16231> immagine
<DIEGO16231> poi
<cristian_c> goamon, no
<DIEGO16231> sfruttando un ripristinato
<DIEGO16231> da opzioni avanzate da ubu
<DIEGO16231> ripristina
<cristian_c> !enter | DIEGO16231
<ubot-it> DIEGO16231: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<goamon> devo farlo prima?
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, ma wesnoth era apert durante gli aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> goamon, no
<goamon> quando?
<cristian_c> goamon, 1) provi ubuntu in live (se riesci a bootare da dvd), 2) se tutto va bene, installi su virtualbox
<cristian_c> goamon, intanto fai la 1)
<goamon> ok
<DIEGO16231> non lo so credo sia stato disinstallato automaticamente perche continuavo a dare comandi da terminale su suggerimento di uno di voi, comandi tipo apt-get, apt-get upgrade etc etc
<cristian_c> ma era attivo wesnoth al momento in cui si è verificato il tutto?
<DIEGO16231> credo di no penso fosse stato rimosso
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, posta lo screensot
<cristian_c> *screenshot
<DIEGO16231> cose ??
<DIEGO16231> *cos'e'
<cristian_c> 10:59:47 <DIEGO16231> che ho postato come immagne
<Rino_> ciao, qualcuno pu; aiutarmi..uso ubuntu facendolo partire dal cd ma flash player non riesco ad installarlo
<cristian_c> Rino_, non sono installati i codec
<DIEGO16231> non so come ritrovarlo
<cristian_c> Rino_, puoi provare a installarli in ram
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, cosa succede asesso?
<cristian_c> *adesso
<Rino_> grazie christian puoi dirmi come fare.....inoltre come si apre la consolle da modalita live
<DIEGO16231> niente volevo solo controllare se ubu era configurato correttamente, ora devo uscire sono in turno (vigile del fuoco)
<DIEGO16231> ci sentiamo quando rientro
<cristian_c> Rino_, usi unity?
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, buon lavoro
<Rino_> uso ubuntu desktop 32 bit, appena scaricato dal sito l ultima versione
<cristian_c> !unity | Rino_
<ubot-it> Rino_: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> immagino tu stia usando unity
<Rino_> ci sono le icone a sinistra..ma non vedo niente per aprire la console
<cristian_c> ah, il launcher
<cristian_c> Rino_, clic in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> e digita: gnome-terminal
<Rino_> ok grande , e adesso per installare flash?
<cristian_c> Rino_, puoi provare a installare in ram con: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> Rino_, ma quando riavvii il cd, perderai tutte le modifiche
<Rino_> si non e un problema per adesso, ascolta se do quel comando mi restituisce E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-installer
<joe60> ciao
<joe60> ho installato ubuntu 12.04, ho problema : il sistema non rileva la stampante  come posso fare ?
<joe60> cliccando sul programma gnome-control-center mi dice nessuna stampante locale rilevata ; la stampante è collegata in parallelo
<remix_tj> uhm, sai che non saprei nemmeno come fare con una stampante parallela?
<remix_tj> credo tu debba configurarla a mano
<remix_tj> perchè non viene rilevata
<cristian_c> Rino_, controlla quali repository sono attivati in sorgenti software
<Rino_> da ubuntu software center? cosa devo controllare?
<cristian_c> Rino_, posta: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Rino_
<ubot-it> Rino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> buongiorno
<Rino_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)]/ quantal main restricted deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-security main restricted deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates main restricted
<goamon> ho provato la live. tutto ok
<goamon> solo la connessione ad internet non sono riuscito ad impostarla
<Rino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628171/           per il log, ora ho capito come funziona pastebin
<goamon> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Rino_, usa pastebin
<Rino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628171/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> goamon, che problemi hai riscontrato nella connessione?
<goamon> non riesco a connettermi. ho un router ma non riesco nemmeno a vedere la ricerca delle reti wifi
<cristian_c> enazotib, come si può aggiunger eun repository da live (extras)?
<cristian_c> *enzotib
<enzotib> cristian_c, nello stesso modo con cui lo fai normalmente
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> Rino_, aggiungi questa riga al file: deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal main
<cristian_c> Rino_, poi chiudi il file e digita: sudo apt-get update
<Rino_> io all-epoca usavo vi....adesso che editor si usa_
<cristian_c> gedit, ad esempio
<cristian_c> o nano
<Rino_> mi dice che non ho le permission per fare writeout da nano
<cristian_c> Rino_, usa sudo
<goamon> cristian
<cristian_c> !chi | goamon
<ubot-it> goamon: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<goamon> con il live non funziona la connessione internet?
<Rino_> christian mi dice sempre E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> goamon, spiega cosa hai fatto
<cristian_c> Rino_, riposta il sources.list aggiornato
<goamon> ho messo il live da cd e va tutto ok. solo la connessione al mio router non risulta. devo impostarla manualmente?
<cristian_c> goamon, sei in wifi?
<goamon> si
<Rino_> Christian ecco il paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628203/
<goamon> da win8 adesso
<cristian_c> goamon, clic sull'icona della rete
<cristian_c> goamon, da live
<goamon> ok
<goamon> poi
<joe60> ho installato ubuntu 12.04, ho problema : il sistema non rileva la stampante  come posso fare ?  cliccando sul programma gnome-control-center mi dice nessuna stampante locale rilevata ; la stampante è collegata in parallelo
<cristian_c> goamon, esce la lista delle reti
<goamon> no
<cristian_c> Rino_, hai digitato poi: sudo apt-get update dopo aver salvato il file?
<cristian_c> goamon, e cosa esce?
<goamon> menu a tendina
<goamon> vpn
<cristian_c> goamon, ifconfig -a
<Rino_> si l-ho digitato..ho visto che ha aggiornato un po di cose
<cristian_c> Rino_, compreso la riga che ti ho fatto aggiungere?
<cristian_c> joe60, aggiungila manualmente, come ti ha suggerito remix_tj
<joe60> cristian_c,  come si fa ?
<Rino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628219/ per il sudo apt/get update
<goamon> cosa?
<cristian_c> joe60, dalla finestra delle stampanti o dall'interfaccia web di cups
<joe60> sono andato su impostazione sistema-stampante clicco su aggiungi stampante e mi dice  nessuna stampante locale rilevata
<cristian_c> goamon, digita il comando e usa pastebin
<cristian_c> joe60, uhm
<goamon> cos'è pastebin?
<joe60> yes
<goamon> ifconfig
<goamon> !ifconfig
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ifconfig'
<cristian_c> joe60, collega la stampante, apri un terminale e digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !pastebin | goamon , joe60
<ubot-it> goamon , joe60: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> goamon, nel terminale
<goamon> !pastebin
<goamon> devo rientrarci sul live
<cristian_c> goamon, esatto
<joe60> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628231/
<cristian_c> goamon, hai visto che il consiglio di provare prima in live era giusto? :D
<goamon> ok ;)
<goamon> ma si puo risolvere?
<cristian_c> Rino_, faccio un controllo
<Rino_> ok grazie
<cristian_c> goamon, credo di sì, ma dovrei avere quell'info
<goamon> cosa devo fare su paste?
<goamon> allora vado sul live
<goamon> sul terminale scrivo ifconfig
<cristian_c> joe60, non ho capito bene questa cosa di ECP
<goamon> e poi?
<cristian_c> goamon, digiti il comando, copi il risultato e lo posti su pastebin
<cristian_c> *incolli
<joe60> cristian_c, probabilmete ho fatto una cazzata: questa stampante ho provato ad installarla con windows 7, installando/provando vari drivers, ma senza esito, quindi ho formattato HD ed ho installato ubuntu 12.04 non vorrei che qualche drivers si sia introdotta nella stampante
<goamon> ok.. alla voce syntax che devo mettere?
<cristian_c> Rino_, abilita il repository multiverse
<Rino_> come si abilita_ cos e il repository multiverse?
<cristian_c> joe60, lol, sembra fantascienza quello che stai raccontando :D
<cristian_c> goamon, plain text va bene
<cristian_c> Rino_, da sorgenti software
<cristian_c> !multiverse
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'multiverse'
<Amaranth_> Ciao ragazzi, ho appena installato itislinux (10.04) e riscontro alcuni problemi quando aggiorno con il Gestore Aggiornamenti
<joe60> cristian_c,  impossibile che ubuntu non rilevi la stampante
<cristian_c> joe60, l'interfaccia lp0 la rileva
<cristian_c> quindi la sente
<cristian_c> !chat | Amaranth_
<ubot-it> Amaranth_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Amaranth_> Ciao cristian_c
<Amaranth_> ho bisogno di supporto
<Amaranth_> perchè lo vorrei aggiornare al 12.10
<cristian_c> Amaranth_, qui si parla esclusivamente di *buntu
<Rino_> non so dove andare..in ubuntu software center ci sono 3 voci...1)all software 2)installed 3)history..dove lo trovo il repository multiverse?
<cristian_c> Rino_, hai il gestore pacchetti?
<Amaranth_> sisi è una versione di ubuntu, però proverò nel canale che hai scritto ;)
<cristian_c> a me non sembra
<cristian_c> 12:02:28 <Amaranth_> Ciao ragazzi, ho appena installato itislinux (10.04) e riscontro alcuni problemi quando aggiorno con il Gestore Aggiornamenti
<Rino_> non so..qua ho un Ubuntu software center che [ una cosa molto grande...
<joe60> cristian_c,   joe60, l'interfaccia lp0 la rileva   come fare ?
<cristian_c> Rino_, digita: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<cristian_c> Rino_, o ancora meglio, digita: update-manager
<cristian_c> o update-manager-gtk
<cristian_c> joe60, asp
<cristian_c> joe60, modello di stampante
<cristian_c> ?
<joe60> deskjet 670c
<akis24> buongiorno
<joe60> cristian_c,   hp deskjet 670c
<Rino_> mi dice E: Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate
<cristian_c> Rino_, segui il secondo suggerimento :)
<Rino_> scusa quale e il secondo suggerimento?
<cristian_c> 12:08:43 <cristian_c> Rino_, o ancora meglio, digita: update-manager
<DIEGO16231> eccomi cristian
<Amaranth_> il tasto destro non funzione, come faccio??
<cristian_c> Amaranth_, su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> joe60, sto cercando
<Rino_> tra laltro ho anche la tastiera che non e in italiano..come si setta in italiano?
<cristian_c> Rino_, dall'apposito tool , suppongo
<cristian_c> Rino_, ma considera che sei in live
<Rino_> ok, in passato con knoppix mi sono svincolato da molte cose...per questo ci tenevo ad andare in live
<DIEGO16231> allora cristian
<cristian_c> joe60, da quel che leggo, la connessione in parallelo sembra supportata su ubuntu
<DIEGO16231> come posso verificare che ubu sia correttamente configurato
<cristian_c> Rino_, ma non sarebbe meglio un'installazione persistente su usb?
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, se funziona , io non mi farei tanti problemi per ora
<DIEGO16231> ok
<DIEGO16231> vorrei riprovare a scaricare wesnoth??
<Rino_> vero, ma ascolta se faccio il setup me lo fa installare anche su usb?
<DIEGO16231> che accorgimenti devo prendere
<DIEGO16231> se ci sono
<cristian_c> Rino_, la iso puoi installarla dove vuoi, anche su sd card
<cristian_c> Rino_, l'importante è avere la capienza sufficiente
<DIEGO16231> rino io ho installato da usb
<Rino_> si ma se copio il file iso sulla chiavetta non mi fa fare il boot..cosa devo fare per fare che la chiavetta faccia anche il boot di ubuntu per il serup?
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | DIEGO16231
<ubot-it> DIEGO16231: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Rino_, non devi copiare il file .iso
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Rino_
<ubot-it> Rino_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<DIEGO16231> rino io ho scaricato un programmino per creare il bootloader
<DIEGO16231> unebootin
<DIEGO16231> esatto
<goamon> !pastern
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastern'
<goamon> !paster
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paster'
<cristian_c> !paste | goamon
<ubot-it> goamon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<goamon> ho i daati
<goamon> !paste
<Rino_> okay capito
<goamon> cristian ho inviato a paste i dati
<goamon> ora?
<mettiu1234__> ciao come faccio a impostare questa chat ?in xchat?
<DIEGO16231> mensa pronta poi ci provo cristian
<mettiu1234__> ero nella chat in inglese e ci ho messo un ora per entrare di qua, qualcuno puo dirmi che impoistazioni devo scrivere in xchat?
<mettiu1234__> vado in xchat lista reti e poi ?
<akis24> mettiu1234 clicca col destro sul nome del canale e lo aggiungi sui favoriti
<cristian_c> goamon, posta il link
<goamon> qui?
<mettiu1234__> quale sarebbe il nome del canale ?
<akis24> dove vuoi tu
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, #ubuntu-it
<ferro1998> ciao
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628298/
<mettiu1234__> #ubuntu-it non funziona
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, guarda che basta un: /join #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> goamon, la luce del wifi è accesa?
<goamon> si
<mettiu1234__> scusa ma non capscio,quando io faccio partire xchat come faccio a entrare direttamente qua ??
<cristian_c> uhm
<goamon> la luce sul computer si e anche quella del router
<akis24> mettiu1234__ devi aggiungerlo sui favoriti ..
<goamon> aspetta
<goamon> io uso emule
<goamon> e ho messo ip fisso
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, devi aggiungere il canale alla lista di quelli in cui entri automaticamente
<goamon> configurato come da guida
<goamon> puo centrare qualcosa?
<mettiu1234__> ok akis24 ma poi dove li trovo i favoriti in xchat?
<cristian_c> goamon, penso di sì
<akis24> sulla scheda che si apre con x-chat all'avvio
<goamon> dovrei mettere ip automatico?
<akis24> e poi entra da solo...
<goamon> o togliere le porte udp tcp nella configurazione router?
<cristian_c> goamon, digita anche: lspci -k
<mettiu1234__> speriamo cmq per oora non esco altrimenti non rientro piu!!! se non dopo un ora
<cristian_c> goamon, e usa sempre pastebin
<goamon> adesso devo rientrare sul live...
<goamon> ci vuole qualche minuto
<goamon> aspetta
<mettiu1234__> il mio provblema è questo non riesco a vedere un flm quando inserisico il dvd nel lettore, il pc non fa nulla ! dove sbaglio?
<mettiu1234__> film
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, con quale programma hai tentato?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, se apri il file manager, lo vedi il cd?
<mettiu1234__> riproduttore multimediale
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, se apri il file manager, lo vedi il cd?
<mettiu1234__> no non vedo il cd
<mettiu1234__> vedo solo il floppy
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, inserisci il dvd, apri un terminale e digita subito: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !pastebin | mettiu1234__
<ubot-it> mettiu1234__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davyde84> hola gente!! mi si e' riproposto il problema con skype e cairo dock... se metto "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && skype" nel comando delle applicazioni d'avvio non parte skype.. come si fa?
<mettiu1234__> subito ?'
<mettiu1234__> sudo
<mettiu1234__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628324/
<cristian_c> davyde84, perché usi questo comando? :)
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, non so perché hai usato sudo :D
<davyde84> cristian_c: perche cairo dock con opengl rompe le palline e al posto dell'anteprima della mia webcam in skype la finestra e' vuota
<davyde84> se spengo la dock invece funziona
<mettiu1234__> non lo so nemmeno io !
<davyde84> altrimenti all'avvio dovrei prima far partire skype e poi la cairo ma non so come inserire un ordine di partenza
<mettiu1234__> perchè subito non lho mia sentito come comando ma sudo si un sacco di volte
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, lol
<mettiu1234__> cmq cosa devo fare ?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, subito non è un comando XD
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, prova a vedere se il cd viene riconosciuto in Gestore dischi
<mettiu1234__> ok capito adesso dovevo scrivere dopo i :
<mettiu1234__> come faccio fgestore dischi ?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, usi unity?
<mettiu1234__> cosa e unity?
<mettiu1234__> io uso ubuntu
<cristian_c> !unity | mettiu1234__
<ubot-it> mettiu1234__: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<mettiu1234__> no precednete
<cristian_c> ?
<mettiu1234__> 10.04 - Lucid Lynx
<cristian_c> ah
<mettiu1234__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628339/
<cristian_c> mettiumettiulo trovi nel menù o lo installi
<mettiu1234__> scusa ma non capisco cosa devo installare?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, il gestore dischi
<mettiu1234__> come è il comando in terminale ?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<mettiu1234__> ok fatto adesso
<goamon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu1234__> ok fatto partire gestione dischi adesso ?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, il dvd è inserito?
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628352/
<goamon> eccomi
<mettiu1234__> si dvd inserito
<cristian_c> goamon, nessun driver per la tua scheda wireless
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, e il programma lo vede?
<goamon> cioè ubuntu non la leggge?
<goamon> non è possibile?
<cristian_c> goamon, inoltre hai anche il problema della doppia scheda video
<cristian_c> goamon, ho un'idea
<goamon> dimmi
<cristian_c> goamon, apri Driver aggiuntivi, odvrebbe attivarti i driver prorietari
<mettiu1234__> signori ho cambiato dvd e questo parte! ma non ditemi che è rovinato perchè non e' rovinato
<cristian_c> *dovrebbe
<goamon> su win8?
<goamon> driver aggiuntivi dove li trovo?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, con il dvd inserito: ls /media
<cristian_c> *driver proprietari
<cristian_c> goamon, sulla 12.10?
<goamon> ok devo tornare al live?
<goamon> 12.10
<cristian_c> goamon, hai una scheda wifi broadcom
<goamon> si
<cristian_c> goamon, certo, in live, altrimenti dove?
<mettiu1234__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628364/
<goamon> dove devo andare di preciso?
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi quando apro firefox mi esce questo: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system
<calimero_82> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, con lo stesso pc lo vedi in windows il dvd?
<mettiu1234__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628367/
<mettiu1234__> mettiu1234__, con lo stesso pc lo vedi in windows il dvd?
<mettiu1234__> si si
<cristian_c> goamon, in Sorgenti software
<goamon> ok
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, Pinocchio?
<mettiu1234__> e si
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, allora lo vede :D
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, controlla nel file manager
<mettiu1234__> si chiama le nuova vventure di pinocchio usa 1999, ma è stato il primo dvd sottomano che ho trovato, non colpevolizzarmi per questo !!
<cristian_c> lol
<mettiu1234__> aspetta forse ho  fattovconfusione
<cristian_c> lol
<mettiu1234__> il dvd che voglio vedere non è pinocchio e un altro, ti dico anche entrambi funzionano in windows,
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, sullo stesso pc?
<mettiu1234__> l'0unica differenza è che pinocchio è un dvd originale mentre l'altro dvd no
<cristian_c> lol
<mettiu1234__> su pc ubuntu uno funziona (pinocchio), mentre l'alatro dvd non originale su ubuntu non funziona
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, eh
<mettiu1234__> scusa fammi domande tu
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, fatti una domanda e datti una risposta XD
<cristian_c> (cit.)
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi quando apro firefox mi esce questo: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system
<mettiu1234__> domanda è sempre quella quando inserisco un dvd nel lettore ubuntu, non funziona
<mettiu1234__> come faccio a farlo partire ?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, sullo stesso pc?
<calimero_82> scusami
<mettiu1234__> scusa non so cosa ho fatto
<mettiu1234__> non capisco la tua domanda sullo stesso pc?
<calimero_82> cmq cristian_c  ieri ti salutai
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ok, è chiaro :)
<calimero_82> :)
<cristian_c> no problem
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, il dvd va sullo stesso pc con windows?
<mettiu1234__> si funziona in win
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, sei in duaql boot?
<cristian_c> *dual
<mettiu1234__> no su questo pc ho solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, il dvd va sullo stesso pc con windows?
<cristian_c> lol
<mettiu1234__> si con win funziona
<cristian_c> -,-'
<mettiu1234__> ho detto qualcosa di sbagliato?
<tony82> Salve
<tony82> Avrei una questione da porre
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, dici che il dvd va su windows con lo stesso pc, ma dici anche che sul pc hai soltanto ubuntu
<mettiu1234__> cristian
<cristian_c> calimero_82, anche a me capitò qualcosa di simile nella 11.04
<tony82> Dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 12.10 il pc si riavvia, il monitor si spegne e si riaccende e all'avvio del sistema i comandi sono estremamente lenti, come mai?
<calimero_82> come faccio a far ripartire firefox
<calimero_82> io ho la 12.10
<mettiu1234__> ho due pc completamente separati, due entia fisiche separate, uno e un pc con win 7 , laltro con ubuntu, ma e come se fossero due persone una cinzia e l'altro  marco
<cristian_c> tony82, comandi?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, ti ho posto la domanda precisa due volte e mi hai risposto sì
<cristian_c> e invece la risposta era no
<tony82> sì il sistema in generale è estremamente scattoso
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, probabilmente il tuo masterizzatore non riesce a leggerlo
<mettiu1234__> no
<cristian_c> tony82, ha i requisiti per far girare ubuntu con unity?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, no, cosa? :D
<goamon> sono sul live adesso ed internet funziona. tutto ok
<cristian_c> goamon, come hai risolto?
<goamon> per le due schede video ci sono problemi?
<mettiu1234__> in windows è prraticamente .avi
<cristian_c> goamon, sì, e anche grossi
<tony82> beh sollo stesso pc in precedenza era installato windows 7 com modalità aero
<cristian_c> goamon, come hai risolto?
<goamon> softwer sources
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, spiegati meglio, che formato dvd è?
<cristian_c> goamon, driver aggiuntivi?
<goamon> additional drivers
<cristian_c> eh
<goamon> si
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> tony82, caratteristiche del pc?
<goamon> ora cosa posso fare?
<mettiu1234__> penso sia divx cmq è un unico file sul dvd con .avi
<cristian_c> goamon, la doppia scheda video ti consumerà un sacco di energia e ti farà salire la temperatura del pc
<tony82> pentium 4 2.80 ghz, 2gb di ram, scheda video nvidia geoforce fx 5500
<joe60> cristian_c,   hai della soluzioni in merito alla stampante che non si installa?
<goamon> ma con win8 va bene.. con ubuntu no?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, allora non è proprio un formato dvd, come lo si intende
<goamon> c'è il rischio che si bruci?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, è un divx , diciamo
<cristian_c> goamon, diciamo che devi risolvere questo problema
<mettiu1234__> ho capito ma il rpblema timane su ubuntu non lo vede nemmeno
<goamon> e come posso fare?
<mettiu1234__> come posso far e'?
<goamon> ho la nvidia ge force
<cristian_c> tony82, sembra a posto come requisiti
<cristian_c> goamon, sul wiki ci sono delle guide
<cristian_c> goamon, hai anche la intel
<goamon> me le puoi postare?
<goamon> si
<tony82> eppure ti dico che il sistema non và, ho provato a installare due volte ubuntu e dà sempre lo stesso problema
<goamon> il pc è nuovo
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, ma non hai provato neanche su windows con quel masterizzatore
<cristian_c> tony82, in live gira bene?
<tony82> sì
<mettiu1234__> su win, io inserisoc il dvd, poi si aspre la finestre, faccio doppio click e parte tutto !!!!
<cristian_c> tony82, uhm
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, -,-'
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, cosa c'è di difficile nell'espressione: 'quel masterizzatore' ?
<goamon> dove devo andare suwiki?
<tony82> io credo che sia un problema legato alla scheda video, ma non ne sono sicuro xchè non ho mai usato ubuntu, è la prima volta e sinceramente credevo fosse più semplice
<cristian_c> goamon, non credo che ora te ne debba preoccupare in live, comunque ti linko la pagina lo stesso :)
<mettiu1234__> cristian devi scusarmi ma non ti capisco, so cosa vuol dire masterizzatore ma non ho capito il sneso della tua frase, anche se non vi e nulla di difficile
<cristian_c> tony82, doppia scheda video?
<goamon> no ma voglio installarlo sto ubuntu
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, non sto parlando di un qualunque masterizzatore, ma quello che usi sul pc con ubuntu
<cristian_c> goamon, un secondo, mo te la cerco
<goamon> ok
<tony82> poi fra l'altro con win7 non mi ha dato mai problemi, anzi per attivare la modalità aero ho installato dei driver nvidia che erano per xp e mai dato problemi invede con ubuntu è un disastro
<mettiu1234__> ok masterizzatore su ubuntu, perchè quando inserisoc il dvd incriminato non vede  nulla, non mi apre nemmeno la finestra ?
<goamon> perdonami ma devi aiutarmi perche non vorrei fare danni.. :)
<tony82> possibili soluzioni?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, perché forse il masterizzatore non riesce a leggerlo
<mettiu1234__> fosse anche unb semplice cd di fotografie dovrebbe aprirmi la finestra
<cristian_c> tony82, ho fatto una domana
<cristian_c> *domanda
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, e non lo fa con il cd di fotografie
<cristian_c> ?
<mettiu1234__> tu stai dcend oche un masteriazzatore funziona e l'altro no,? mi sembra difficile credere a una cosa cosi
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, non ci credere, ma succede
<tony82> sì la scheda madre ha un chip integrato intel xtreme
<mettiu1234__> ok cristian
<cristian_c> tony82, parlo di scheda video
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, se avevi il dual boot potevi testare suvito la differenza
<cristian_c> *subito
<mettiu1234__> come faccio a vedere il contenuto di un dvd o cd nel masterizzatore
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, di solito basta inserire il dvd o cd
<mettiu1234__> nel senso che non conoscendo molto ubuntu non so che strada fare per arrivare al contenuto di un cd
<mettiu1234__> ok mettiamo che non parte ocme il mio caso, che strtada devo seguire per arrivare al contenuto
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, quel tuo particolare dvd forse non viene letto dal masterizzatore, a volte si risolvere regolando il laser
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, quel dvd credo non lo monti neanche perché il masterizzatore non lo legge
<cristian_c> forse laser troppo debole
<mettiu1234__> ok
<cristian_c> forse va pulito il dvd, dipende
<tony82> schede video ne ho soltanto una ed è la geoforce fx 5500
<cristian_c> *risolve
<cristian_c> tony82, sei su ubuntu?
<mettiu1234__> pensa che sfiga magari è colpa del masterizzatore ma alla fine io do la colpa a ubuntu !!!
<cristian_c> tony82, è un portatile?
<cristian_c> mettiu1234__, è una battuta XD
<cristian_c> ?
<mettiu1234__> cmq grazie ciao
<tony82> no non posso perchè come ti dicevo non riesco nemmeno ad aprire le finestre dei programmi in quanto è lentissimo
<cristian_c> se avevi il dual boot potevi capire subito qual'era il problema
<tony82> no è un pc assemblato
<cristian_c> tony82, uhm
<mettiu1234__> cristian purtroppo mi rendo contro che è una battua di basso medio livello, però purtroppo rappresenta la verita
<cristian_c> tony82, controlla temperature e carico su cpu
<tony82> come si fà?
<cristian_c> tony82, le temperature con lm_sensors
<tony82> ti ripeto non sono pratico di ubuntu
<cristian_c> goamon, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<cristian_c> goamon, ti consiglio di installarlo in macchina virtuale, così ci prendi mano, dato che il pc è nuovo
<cristian_c> tony82, sul wiki cè una guida apposita
<cristian_c> tony82, il carico su cpu e ram lo puoi controllare invece con il monitor di sistema
<tony82> quindi credi che la lentezza del sistema dipenda dalla cpu? Strano
<goamon> ok
<tony82> ti ripeto sulla stessa macchina ci girava win 7
<cristian_c> tony82, più che altro devi controllare queste cose, temperature e carico
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1628437/
<cristian_c> tony82, però non leggi
<DIEGO16231> cristian ecco cosa mi restituisce
<cristian_c> goamon, in questo modo, nessun rischio
<tony82> se fossero quelle come faccio a risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> tony82, a quel punto si vede
<cristian_c> tony82, intanto devi capire che succede
<tony82> ok grazie.
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, i repository sono a posto
<DIEGO16231> cristian
<DIEGO16231> ??
<DIEGO16231> cosa sono i repository ??
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, archivi di pacchetti, equivalenti agli store di apple, android e microsfot
<cristian_c> *microsoft
<cristian_c> joe60, digita in un terminale: lsmod
<diego16231> cristian cosa sono i reposatory
<joe60> cristian_c,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628468/
<cristian_c> 13:27:10 <cristian_c> DIEGO16231, archivi di pacchetti, equivalenti agli store di apple, android e microsfot
<diego16231> devo fare altro ??
<diego16231> o posso scaricare wesnoth ??
<cristian_c> diego16231, prova a installarlo da riga di comando
<diego16231> cristian posso chiudere la chat e provo a scaricare wesnoth ??
<diego16231> cioe dal terminale ?
<cristian_c> joe60, prova printing-localhost'
<cristian_c> diego16231, perché chiudere la chat?
<cristian_c> joe60, prova printing-localhost
<diego16231> come va scritto
<diego16231> ??
<joe60> cristian_c,   printing-localhost: comando non trovato
<diego16231> per non impegnarla
<diego16231> altrimenti la lascio aperta
<cristian_c> diego16231, sudo apt-get installa battle-for-wesnoth o come si chiama il pacchetto
<diego16231> bene ora provo
<cristian_c> *install
<cristian_c> diego16231, sudo apt-get install wesnoth
<cristian_c> joe60, digita: system-config-printer
<joe60> cristian_c,  cosa inserire nella stringa ( Inserire l'uri )
<joe60> cristian_c,  cosa inserire nella stringa ( Inserire l'uri della periferica )
<cristian_c> joe60, dovrebbe vederti lpt1
<joe60> non c'è
<cristian_c> joe60, ah, la stampante è spenta?
<joe60> no accesa
<goamon> non riesco ad installare bumblebe.. mi da errore
<cristian_c> joe60, ho letto googlando: 'On starting the program 'printing-localhost' to produce connected printers the printer needed to be 'off'.
<cristian_c> After scanning one gets back LPT #1. That's the 'gate'. Now printer 'on' and proceed question and answer.
<cristian_c> Choose a driver (in my case for HP Deskjet 670c cups and gutenprint simple from about 7 drivers). Etc.
<cristian_c> Printer alive.'
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> goamon, ciao, che errore ti da? postalo su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<goamon> !paste
<cristian_c> goamon, hai installato su virtualbox?
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628508/
<goamon> no ancora no
<goamon> sto sul live
<cristian_c> goamon, non ha moto senso usare bumblebee sulla live
<joe60> cristian_c,  come periferica mi da :  inserire l'uri o stampante di rete
<cristian_c> *molto
<goamon> era solo per installarlo per il momento
<goamon> sullo store
<goamon> ma mi da errore
<cristian_c> joe60, hai fatto come suggerito nella citazione che ho riportato?
<goamon> cmq installo ubuntu su virtual
<cristian_c> goamon, ripeto,fai tutto ciò in macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> non ha senso , altrimenti
<goamon> ok
<mibofra> goamon: se vuoi essere sicuro d'installarlo scarica i sorgenti da qui : http://bumblebee-project.org/
<cristian_c> mibofra, è sul live :)
<mibofra> cristian_c: con uno spazio apposito su una chiavetta live , può conservare i dati ad ogni riavvio
<cristian_c> mibofra, p vero, ma lui è su dvd
<cristian_c> *è
<mibofra> cristian_c, e farà una chiavetta live :D
<cristian_c> mibofra, eh, ma ormai la live ce l'ha
<mibofra> e vabbé
<cristian_c> mibofra, gli ho suggerito di installare in macchina virtuale (dato che il èc è nuovo, con win 8)
<cristian_c> *pc
<cristian_c> così non fa danni
<joe60> cristian_c,   ok messo nella stringa     lpt1 e il gioco è fatto
<cristian_c> joe60, funziona?
<joe60> yes
<mibofra> cristian_c, se è con un pc con win 8 hai fatto bene a suggerirglielo
<cristian_c> joe60, grande!
<cristian_c> io ho trovato la soluzione sul forum di mint XD
<joe60> cristian_c,  una domanda per far partire un file .avi con vlc e non con riproduttore come si fa ??
<cristian_c> mibofra, eh, me l'aveva suggerito holden
<mibofra> :P
<joe60> cristian_c,  tu grande
<cristian_c> nu
<joe60> cristian_c,  sono andato su impostazioni di sistema-dettagli applicazioni predefinite ma non lo fa
<Fox_1976> Ciao
<cristian_c> mibofra, poi, con il tempo, potrà installare anche su partizione, una volta acquisita un po' di esperienza
<cristian_c> joe60, non ho capito
<mibofra> cristian_c, con accanto win 8 ...
<cristian_c> mibofra, :)
<joe60> cristian_c, una domanda per far partire un file .avi con vlc e non con riproduttore come si fa ??
<cristian_c> joe60, apri con...
<mibofra> ... è una rogna win8 per il dualboot, scusate ma è così
<joe60> tutte le volte ?
<cristian_c> ma non riesce neanche a me molto bene XD
<cristian_c> joe60, dovrebbe memorizzarlo
<Fox_1976> Mi succede una cosa strana con la connessione in VPN, qualcuno e' infarinato in merito?
<joe60> non lo fa
<cristian_c> mibofra, tu hai win 7?
<cristian_c> Fox_1976, hai letto nel wiki?
<mibofra> cristian_c, no, mio fratello continua ancora ad usarlo
<tpletel> cristian scusami ma la connessione da problemi mi restituisce operazione installa non valida
<Fox_1976> purtroppo non e' qualcosa che si puo' trovare in documenti o faq
<Fox_1976> la vpn funziona, cade dopo 10 secondi il traffico interno. Lo stesso pc da casa mia funziona
<cristian_c> tpletel, a cosa ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> Fox_1976, hai un qualche log?
<mibofra> Fox_1976: dettagli ... impostazioni? non ci servono pass o usernames ma le impostazioni si
<cristian_c> joe60, ma riesci almeno a fare clic destro, apri con vlc?
<joe60> cristian_c,  si
<cristian_c> joe60, che ambiente usi?
<joe60> gome
<joe60> gnome
<Fox_1976> qui no. Il mio portatile ha su wheezy. A casa di mia sorella mi collego in vpn col mio, e regge. Con il portatile di mia sorella (12.10) da il problema. A casa mia tutti e due non danno problemi.
<cristian_c> joe60, uhm, lo utilizzo poco
<DIEGO16231> cristian mi restituisce operazione installa non valida
<DIEGO16231> per scaricare wesnoth
<mibofra> Fox_1976, ci puoi dare le impostazioni?
<cristian_c> diego16231, sudo apt-get install wesnoth
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, ma non hai letto
<DIEGO16231> aaa capito
<DIEGO16231> ho copiato
<DIEGO16231> era installa
<cristian_c> -,-'
<Fox_1976> il server e' una zeroshell con openvpn
<DIEGO16231> ora sta scaricando
<joe60> cristian_c,   ok grazie ugulamente
<DIEGO16231> mi restituisce fatto
<DIEGO16231> impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<cristian_c> joe60, forse googlando trovi tanta roba
<Fox_1976> in network manager ho impostato solo il gateway autenticazione tipo password -nome utente - pwd, certificato CA
<cristian_c> joe60, anche sul forum di ubuntu, immagino
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, su pastebin
<Fox_1976> compressione lzo tcp usa device tap
<DIEGO16231> o cappa
<giuseppe__> ragazzi ho un problema con qubi
<cristian_c> ?
<giuseppe__> wubi*
<cristian_c> giuseppe__, non utilizzare wubi, è una ciofeca
<giuseppe__> quando finisce l'installazione invece di farmi scegliere tra windows o ubuntu nel dual boot mi esce il grub di wndows
<giuseppe__> quindi che mi consigli?
<Fox_1976> tengo a ribadire che lo stesso pc, in una casa diversa, con un router non telecom funziona,
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1628576/
<giuseppe__> cristian mi consigli di installarlo tramite iso?
<Fox_1976> e il mio portatile con su debian, li dove ubuntu ha problemi va liscio e mantiene la connessione con i pc nella vpn
<cristian_c> giuseppe__, sì
<cristian_c> giuseppe__, in una partizione
<Fox_1976> faccio fatica a crederci ma giuro che e' cosi
<mibofra> Fox_1976, il certificato è su tutti i pc?
<giuseppe__> ok grazie per il consiglio
<giuseppe__> la partizione ovviamente la creo manualmente
<Fox_1976> si e' lo stesso
<cristian_c> giuseppe__, prima testa in live, e controlla l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | giuseppe__
<ubot-it> giuseppe__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Fox_1976> ma ubuntu si connette alla vpn, apro una console, lancio un ping a un server, pinga un 10 sec. e poi basta
<Fox_1976> la vpn rimane up per lui
<giuseppe__> grz
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, tu non leggi mai XD
<cristian_c> diego16231, sudo apt-get install wesnoth
<joe60> cristian_c,  dove si trova il forum di ubuntu
<DIEGO16231> chiedo venia
<DIEGO16231> :)
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: usa il tab per autocompletare i nick
<cristian_c> !forum | joe60
<ubot-it> joe60: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<mibofra> Fox_1976, al limite prova a ricreare la vpn
<mibofra> vedi cosa non va nel server
<joe60> cristian_c,  gentilissimo
<joe60> cristian_c,  grazie
<mibofra> o prova a cambiare connessione sul portatile con ubuntu 12.10
<Fox_1976> mibofra, avevo lo stesso problema con un pc fisso sempre li l'anno scorso. Alla fine ho risolto installando debian
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1628586/
<Fox_1976> credimi... ho provato di ogni
<Fox_1976> non capisco cosa possa essere
<Fox_1976> deve andare
<mibofra> Fox_1976, toglimi una curiosità, prima di ubu 12.10 utilizzava ubu 12.04 quel portatile?
<Fox_1976> non puo' fare come gli pare
<mibofra> 2)hai provato in live?
<mibofra> 3)provato con la 12.04?
<Fox_1976> no il portatile e' un dell fiammante
<Fox_1976> nuovo
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, ho letto
<DIEGO16231> attendo
<mibofra> potresti gentilmente provare in live a connetterti con la 12.04 e la 12.10? scusa il fastidio, ma è per fugare dei dubbi
<Fox_1976> per la 12.4, non ricordo ma credo di si, sul fisso. Qui ci dev'essere una qualche rogna tra il router e ubuntu. Pensavo alla mtu ma vedo che 1500 pare sia ok
<mibofra> Fox_1976, se hai la pazienza prova con la 12.04 in live, mi trovi sempre qui ad aspettarti :)
<Guest52307> salve a tutti, avrei una cuorisità riguardo l'audio. Posso chiedere?
<cristian_c> !chiedere | Guest52307
<ubot-it> Guest52307: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Fox_1976> ti dico l'ultima. un pc identico, quello di mio padre, sempre 12.10. stessa cosa
<Fox_1976> a casa mia vanno
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, stesso problema anche installando altri pacchetti?
<Guest52307> volevo sapere se posso far passare l'audio delle chiamate skype solo dal pannello anteriore del pc mentre per altre applicazioni da quello posteriore
<Fox_1976> mibofra, grazie cmq :)
<cristian_c> mibofra, te ne intendi di queste robe audio? XD
<cristian_c> tipo con jack
<LostInMyHead> Guest52307: ho letto richieste del genere nel forum
<mibofra> Fox_1976, ok, penso sia la distro, con la 12.04 o la futura 13.04 dovresti risolvere :)
<mibofra> cristian_c : si
<Guest52307> cioè, ricordo che su windows potevo selezionare  da dove far uscire l'audio delle chiamate... volevo sapere se c'è qul cosa del genere pure qui..dato che su skype nono ho modo di controllare niente
<LostInMyHead> !audio | Guest52307 e questa è la guida all'audio
<ubot-it> Guest52307 e questa è la guida all'audio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<Guest52307> ok, grazie gli dò un occhiata
<cristian_c> Guest52307, mibofra forse sa come deviare l'audio
<mibofra> Guest52307, il server sonoro di skyper è pulse
<mibofra> devi mettere mano a quello
<mossy> ciao a tutti, ieri stavo seguendo 1 guida su linux magazine x incrementare le prestazioni del pc, modificando alcuni file in /ect/ , e oggi non mi caricava il bot. DOVREI essere riuscito a cancellare alcune stringhe che avevo aggiunto, ma adesso mi si blocca il caricamento del sistema dicendomi: "lunità disco per /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap_1 non è ancora pronta o presente. Attendere oppure premere S x omettere il mount o M per il ri
<mibofra> puoi farlo tramite jackd e sick di pulseaudio su jackd
<mossy> succede qualcosa, rimane bloccato li
<Guest52307> come faccio a configurarlo... dalle impostazioni di stema nono ho trovato niente
<LostInMyHead> Guest52307: le guide
<DIEGO16231> non ho praticamente mai installato nulla il primo e l'unico era quello proprio per testare come funzionava
<paolo> salve a tutti? Ho un problema con la scheda video nvidia 8600m gt.. ho scoperto che è incompatibile con gli ultimi kernel, funziona solo con il vecchio kernel di ubuntu 10.04.. esiste un modo per non far regredire il kernel della 12.04 e allo stesso tempo far usare alla scheda il kernel della 10.04, mi sembra fosse il 2.6.32-21-generic
<cristian_c> mossy, mai seguire le guide non ufficiali
<LostInMyHead> !pulse
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pulse'
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, fai la prova con altri pacchetti in multiverse
<mossy> cristian_c: me ne sono accorto...x cazzo linux magazine pensavo fosse ufficiale -.-
<LostInMyHead> !grafica
<ubot-it> grafica is Sezione dedicata alla grafica: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica
<LostInMyHead> no
<LostInMyHead> !video
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/
<cristian_c> mossy, no, non lo è
<cristian_c> mossy, il wiki è ufficiale invece
<mibofra> Guest53307: mettendo mano alla configurazione di pulseaudio
<cristian_c> !wiki | mossy
<ubot-it> mossy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<DIEGO16231> che significa multiverse ??
<Guest52307> ok, ora cerco un po nella guida.. grazie
<mibofra> DIEGO16231, è un ramo dei repository
<mibofra> Guest52307, ok
<mossy> cristian_c: non capisco xke dovrebbe scrivere certe guide x niubbi che poi combinano casini e non sanno come risolvere
<cristian_c> paolo, dubito che non sia più compatibile
<mibofra> nel caso sono qui
<mossy> dovrebbero*
<Rino_> ciao cristian se faccio partire il cd dal portatile, prima di chiedermi se voglio installare o andare in modalita live, lo schermo diventa nero
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, è uno dei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<mibofra> Rino_ prova con l'opzione nomodoset
<mibofra> premi f6 e dai invio su nomodoset
<mibofra> anzi
<mibofra> prima shift
<mibofra> poi f6 → nomodoset
<cristian_c> mibofra, la tua definizione è più corretta ;)
<cristian_c> mossy, esatto
<mibofra> esc e continua con prova ubuntu senza installarlo Rino_
<mibofra> cristian_c, LOL
<cristian_c> Rino_, dove arrivi?
<paolo> si, è un bug già segnalato, ho provato io stesso, con l'ultimo kernel non c'è stato modo di farla funzionare, ieri sera ho installato sulla 12.04 il vecchio kernel e in 5 minuti è partita..
<Rino_> arrivo al suono della scheda audio e alla comparsa della applicazione wireless, una volta sono arrivato alla scelta tra live e instal ma è diventato nero dopo
<Guest52307> dalla configurazione di pulse posso solo regolare i voloumi di sucita dei panneli, ma nono so come indirizzare le chiamate o cmq un applicaizone verso uno solo di loro
<cristian_c> paolo, da dove l'hai preso il kernel che ti da problemi?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Rino_
<ubot-it> Rino_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<paolo> era quello nativo, non ho mai toccato nulla, ho installato la live e l'ho aggiornata
<mibofra> Guest52307, devi lavorare sui file di configurazione, è smachinioso lo so
<paolo279> ciao a tutti siete dei grandi
<mibofra> se passi più tardi ti do una mano io
<mibofra> ok?
<paolo279> qualcuno di voi usa netkit su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> pauhm
<Guest52307> ok, gentilissimo, nel frattempo vedo se riesco a trovare qualcosa in giro... e per quanto riguarda il mic dell webcam che non va, sai niente??
<cristian_c> paolo, uhm ,allora usa il kernel non aggiornato
<cristian_c> paolo, aspettando che aggiustino il bug
<Guest52307> cioè viene rilevato comedispositivo ma il livello dell'audio non salo di una virgola
<cristian_c> !info netkit
<ubot-it> Package netkit does not exist in quantal
<cristian_c> paolo279, su che rilascio di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Guest52307, ma l'hai selezionato nella finestra di configurazione dell'audio?
<paolo> si, lo sto facendo, tanto il bug esiste da tempo, già dalla 11.04 e finora non è stato mai risolto..
<mibofra> Guest52307, ti posso passare un ppa di un ingegnere di canonical, se passi più tardi ti do anche quello :)
<cristian_c> paolo, iscriviti su launchpad e sottoscrivi la segnalazione
<mibofra> fa miracoli :D
<cristian_c> paolo, ma se funziona con il kernel precedente, vuol dire che la cosa si risolve ciclicamente
<diego16231> come ci arrivo ai repository
<paolo> mah! proverò a sottoscrivere il bug
<Rino_> non so che dirvi ubuntu 12.10 ..prima di arrivare alla richiesta tra live e install lo schermo diventa nero
<cristian_c> diego16231, beh, basta che installi qualcosa da synaptic o dal software center
<cristian_c> paolo, intanto lo puoi usare ubuntu
<calimero_82> we cristian_c  saicome devo risolvere x firefox?
<cristian_c> Rino_, dove si ferma?
<diego16231> synaptic dove lo trovo
<mossy> cristian_c: l'unica cosa che non sono riuscito a modificare x tornare alle impostazioni che avevo ieri prima che "rugavo" è questa. apro il file  /etc/sysctl.conf  con nano  /etc/sysctl.conf , li dovrei cancellare la riga vm.swappiness=10 (che ho aggiunto ieri seguendo la guida) ma quando la cancello e clicco CTRL + X per uscire e poi Y per confermare e poi mi dice: "file name to write: /etc/sysctl.conf"
<cristian_c> diego16231, se non è installato , lo installi
<cristian_c> diego16231, non mi ricordo, usi unity
<mossy> come faccio a salvare?
<paolo> si si.. sui dettagli mi risulta cmq che la scheda video è sconosciuta ma almeno la risoluzione è corretta, con l'ultimo kernel parte solo in 800x600, quindi già mi va di lusso
<diego16231> no non credo
<cristian_c> calimero_82, mah, non ne ho fatto un gran problema, chidevo il messaggio e riaprivo firefox
<calimero_82> e nn va
<diego16231> per installarlo devo scrivere quale comanda da terminale
<calimero_82> devo riavviare?
<cristian_c> mossy, non mi ricordo il tuo problema X
<cristian_c> *:D
<cristian_c> *chiudevo
<Rino_> si ferma prima di chiedermi tra live e install...schermo nero
<cristian_c> diego16231, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<diego16231> o cappa
<cristian_c> !apt | diego16231
<ubot-it> diego16231: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> calimero_82, che cosa?
<calimero_82> firefox
<cristian_c> Rino_, spiega dettagliatamente cosa succede
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Rino_
<ubot-it> Rino_: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<calimero_82> ogni volta che lo faccio partire esce questa schermata
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sì
<calimero_82> devo riavviare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> no
<calimero_82> e che devo fare? ogni volta che clicco mi esce questa schermata
<Rino_> ehhh non so come dirvelo...schermata rossa con mouse...poi compare l'audio...poi compare wireless...poi compare tastiera....poi tutto nero
<mossy> cristian_c: , ieri stavo seguendo 1 guida su linux magazine x incrementare le prestazioni del pc, modificando alcuni file in /ect/ , e oggi non mi caricava il bot. DOVREI essere riuscito a cancellare alcune stringhe che avevo aggiunto, ma adesso mi si blocca il caricamento del sistema dicendomi: "lunità disco per /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap_1 non è ancora pronta o presente. Attendere oppure premere S x omettere il mount o M per il ri
<mossy> cristian_c: l'unica cosa che non sono riuscito a modificare x tornare alle impostazioni che avevo ieri prima che "rugavo" è questa. apro il file  /etc/sysctl.conf  con nano  /etc/sysctl.conf , li dovrei cancellare la riga vm.swappiness=10 (che ho aggiunto ieri seguendo la guida) ma quando la cancello e clicco CTRL + X per uscire e poi Y per confermare e poi mi dice: "file name to write: /etc/sysctl.conf"
<calimero_82> cristian_c,  gestore pacchetti non si apre
<calimero_82> mi da un errore
<cristian_c> calimero_82, lancialo da terminale
<calimero_82> aspè riavvio
<calimero_82> neanche gestore pacchetti funziona
<mossy> non come salvarlo, premendo invio non succede niente
<mossy> non so*
<cristian_c> mossy, dipende da cosa hai fatto
<mossy> cristian_c: ieri ho aggiunto la stringa vm.swappiness=10 ed ho salvato. adesso la ho cancellata da terminale usando nano, ma non so come salvare la modifica
<cristian_c> mossy, mi pare ctrl+o
<mossy> schiacciando CTRL X mi chiede conferma, scrivo Y, e mi dice file name to write: /etc/sysctl.conf
<mossy> ctrl o non funziona
<mossy> ctrl+o non funziona
<enzotib> mossy, hai usato sudo?
<OverMe> mossy: devi usare sudo per aprire il file (o essere root)+
<mossy> non ho usato sudo, sono root
<mossy> cmq provo
<mossy> sono root@ubuntu
<OverMe> se sei root e non ti fa salvare vuol dire che hai il filesystem in sola lettura
<mossy> uhm
<OverMe> mount -o remount,rw /
<OverMe> poi riprova
<cristian_c> mossy, dovresti accedere a una shell di root in modalità ripristino
<cristian_c> anxche
<cristian_c> *anche
<tuttolo> ciao raga qualcuno riesce a spiegarmi percè la niova versione 12.04.01 mi apre DA SOLO una quantità enorme di "file sistem" cartella home?? GRAZIE!!!!
<mossy> scrivendo mount -o remount,rw / mi dice: mount: /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root already mounted or /busy. mount: according to mtab, /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root is already mounted on /
<mossy> cristian_c: OverMe
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  ora parte firefox, ma in alto a destra c'è un icona di un guasto
<cristian_c> calimero_82, hai pacioccato con i repository, aggiunto ppa?
<busy87> :o
<busy87> che centro io?
<busy87> xD
<calimero_82> Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:
<calimero_82> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_multiverse_i18n_Translation-en, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<calimero_82> nono
<calimero_82> però il computer posso dirti che lo usa pure mio fratello
<calimero_82> che ora non c'è a casa
<calimero_82> come faccio ad aggiustare?
<mossy> cristian_c , OverMe scrivendo mount -o remount,rw / mi dice: mount: /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root already mounted or /busy. mount: according to mtab, /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root is already mounted on /
<cristian_c> calimero_82, allora siamo rovinati
<cristian_c> XD
<calimero_82> che devo fare?
<calimero_82> il gestore di pacchetti non va
<calimero_82> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<calimero_82> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_multiverse_i18n_Translation-en
<calimero_82> E: Impossibile analizzare o aprire l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato.
<calimero_82> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<OverMe> mossy: fai vedere cosa dice: mount
<cristian_c> !pastebin | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> calimero_82, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<calimero_82> salvo tutti i dati e rinstallo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ↑
<calimero_82> pure asterisco devo metterE^?
<calimero_82> fatto incluso asterisco
<calimero_82> ora?
<Rino_> cristian ho rebuttato ancora col cd, lo schermo è nero e il cd continua a girare
<enzotib> calimero_82, sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> calimero_82, metti tutto l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rino_> diventa nero prima di chiedermi se voglio usare la live o installare
<cristian_c> Rino_, non fa il boot da cd?
<cristian_c> Rino_, ma ti appare la schermata con il logo?
<Rino_> si compare il logo..configura tastiera wireless e suono ma prima che possa scegliere tra live e install lo schermo diventa nero
<mossy> OverMe: mi da 1 output lungo...come te lo pasto? te lo devo copiare tutto?
<cristian_c> Rino_, uhm
<cristian_c> Rino_, capisco
<OverMe> mossy: solo la riga che si riferisce a /
<cristian_c> Rino_, completamente nero?
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628701/
<Rino_> completament nero , adesso è nero e la scheda audio mi ha fatto i tamburi
<mibofra> cristian_c: nomodoset
<diego16231> allora cristian
<diego16231> synaptic
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628701/
<cristian_c> mibofra, eh, ma non ha il tempo di impostarlo
<enzotib> calimero_82, perfetto, problema risolto
<mibofra> cristian_c, deve premere shift
<mossy> solo quella non la vedo OverMe inizio a copiare, casomai fermami :D /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root on /type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<mibofra> così appare il menù classico di boot del cd
<cristian_c> diego16231, hai installato synaptic?
<calimero_82> ciao enzotib  ma rimane il simbolo del divieto sulla barra di ubuntu
<cristian_c> mibofra, ah
<mibofra> bi
<cristian_c> Rino_, segui mibofra
<diego16231> credo sia installato ora sto riprovand wesnoth credi che l'errore di prima possa dipendere perche nn ho digitato la "s" di "si"  ma solo invio quando mi ha chiesto di confermare ??
<mibofra> Rino_: non te le avevo scritte le istruzioni?
<enzotib> calimero_82, termina la sessione o riavvia, dovrebbe scomparire
<mossy> OverMe: proc on /proc type prox (rw,noexec, nosuid, nodev)
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> riavvio
<Rino_> quali istruzioni mifobr?
<calimero_82> grazie mille ragazzi
<mossy> OverMe: sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec, nosuid,nodev=
<mibofra> Rino_: te le riscrivo XD
<Rino_> :)
<mibofra> premi shift
<cristian_c> diego16231, infatti avresti dovuto premere 'S', penso
<mibofra> ti apparirà la classica schermata di boot del cd
<cristian_c> diego16231, perché era 'N' di default
<mossy> OverMe: none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections/ type fusectl1 (rw)
<mibofra> premi f6 , invio su nomodoset
<mibofra> poi
<mibofra> esc
<mibofra> e invio su prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<Rino_> a si o premuto shift ed è ritornata la schermata
<mibofra> tutto ok Rino_?
<mossy> OverMe: none on /sys /kernel/debug type debugfs(rw)
<diego16231> ora ho rilanciato apt-get install wesnoth
<leosacc> a più tardi....bye
<Rino_> ho premuto shift ed è ritornato lo schermo, sta per chiedermi se voglio live o install
<mossy> OverMe: none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<mibofra> Rino_, premi f6
<mossy> OverMe: vado avanti?
<cristian_c> mibofra, non sapevo che lo shift eseguiva un resume della schermata :O
<diego16231> non c'era nulla io davo per default s
<mibofra> cristian_c: e già :)
<mibofra> come per grub
<mossy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> grub2 per l'esattezza
<OverMe> mossy: per ora è tutto corretto, c'è ancora tanto?
<mossy> OverMe: sono quasi a metà
<diego16231> ora chiudo la chat
<diego16231> cosi facendo spero faccia piu  veloce
<diego16231> poi o domani ci aggiorniamo
<mossy> vado avanti
<mossy> su 1 past che è meglio ok?
<OverMe> mossy: sì
<cristian_c> diego16231, avevo visto che invece chiedeva 's/n'
<tuttolo> ciao raga qualcuno riesce a spiegarmi percè la nuova versione 12.04.01 mi apre DA SOLO una quantità enorme di "file sistem" cartella home?? GRAZIE!!!!
<diego16231> concordi cristian
<diego16231> ??
<goamon> ciao
<cristian_c> !ripeti | tuttolo
<ubot-it> tuttolo: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<goamon> ho installato ubuntu su virtualbox
<cristian_c> diego16231, su cosa?
<diego16231> bene allora a piu tardi
<goamon> come faccio ad adattare la visuale al monitor?
<goamon> ho due barre nere ai lati
<diego16231> di chiudere la chat
<cristian_c> goamon, uhm, non sono un gran esperto di virtualbox
<calimero_82> ragazzi al riavvio mi ha dato un altro errore
<Rino_> mifobra adesso c'e' la schermata welcome, ma è bianca..non posso scegliere ne install ne live
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | goamon
<ubot-it> goamon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<calimero_82> dove posso postare l immagine?
<mibofra> goamon: cambi la risoluzione del sistema guest
<cristian_c> diego16231, non è necessario
<goamon> ok. fammiti dire una cosa piu importante. la ram a quanto la devo mettere?
<mibofra> Rino_ : ma hai dato nomodoset?
<mibofra> goamon: un poco meno della metà
<goamon> ora ce l'ho a 1gb
<mibofra> meno di 512 mb
<mibofra> MB
<goamon> praticamente la smezzo con win8?
<Rino_> scusa, dimmi se ho capito..faccio il reboot premendo shift e poi premo f6?
<cristian_c> !image | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> tipo 511
<mibofra> o 512 esatti, ma non in più
<goamon> ok
<goamon> 511
<calimero_82> http://imagebin.org/246053
<cristian_c> goamon, e sul pc che ram  hai?
<goamon> 4gb
<cristian_c> ok
<goamon> va bene 511mb?
<cristian_c> Rino_, devi preme f6 e poi spuntare nomodeset
<fabs999> ciao
<goamon> e invece memoria video?
<cristian_c> mibofra, se ne ha 4 in totale, gliene può dare anche 1.5?
<goamon> ma poi la tolgo a win8?
<cristian_c> sì
<goamon> allora resto con 1gb
<goamon> ok?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sicuro di non aver pacioccato con i repository?
<Rino_> ok fatto grazie, vediamo che succede
<mossy> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628739/
<cristian_c> *premere
<calimero_82> no
<calimero_82> almeno io no
<calimero_82> mio fratello non c'è a casa
<calimero_82> non so
<calimero_82> ma penso di no
<cristian_c> !enter | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<calimero_82> aggiunsi solo quello di sopcast
<OverMe> mossy: è tutto montato bene, riprova a modificare il file
<cristian_c> calimero_82, controlla se hai dei ppa
<mibofra> cristian_c, dice che ne aveva 1 GB ?
<calimero_82> e come si fa?
<mibofra> goamon, quanta ram hai , 4GB?
<goamon> ne ho 4gb sul pc
<cristian_c> mibofra, probabilmente ne aveva impostati 1 sulla macchina virtuale con un totale di 4 GB sul pc
<mossy> OverMe: ho gia provato e riprovato, aspetta che riavvio e provo di nuovo
<mibofra> dai 2 GB
<goamon> esatto
<goamon> ok
<goamon> e la memoria video?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<goamon> adesso sul virtual è impostata a 12mb. pochi?
<Rino_> siventa nero anche  con shift e nomodoset
<cristian_c> Rino_, che ocsa hai fatto dopo aver spuntato l'opzione?
<cristian_c> *cosa
<calimero_82> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rino_> dopo aver spuntato ho avviato in modalita live
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628748/ cristian_c
<Rino_> ora è nero e non gira neanche hd
<cristian_c> Rino_, e che è successo dopo aver selezionato 'Prova'?
<Rino_> è andato avanti un po ma poi è diventato nero
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mibofra, che ne pensi ? :D
<mossy> OverMe: c'è qualche tasto x entrare nella console appena dopo aver messo la passphrase dell crypt dell harddisk?? io x entrare in console dovevo aspettare che mi si bloccava qua: "lunità disco per /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap_1 non è ancora pronta o presente. Attendere oppure premere S x omettere il mount o M per il ripristino manuale.
<tommasoric> riprovo a scrivere il messaggio non riesco ad accedere al sistema quando inserisco la mia password si blocca tutto e compare tommaso@tommaso system product name ++ una sopra l'altra S in orizzontale e $
<mossy> e da li tenere cliccato FRECCIA GIU
<fabs999> salve deve essere successo qualche cosa che mi deve essere sfuggito... quando mi compare l'icona di aggiornamenti disponibili come vado ad aggiornare mi esce il seguente msg di errore  Codice: Seleziona tutto Impossibile continuare questa operazione poiché non è stata fornita la corretta autorizzazione  penso si debbano essere sfasati i permessi perchè se da terminale avvio muon-update con sudo và tutto liscio !
<mibofra> Rino_: prova con acpi off
<cristian_c> mibofra, nomodeset non ha funzionato
<mibofra> Rino_: che scheda video monti?
<cristian_c> XD
<Rino_> provo acpi off
<mibofra> cristian_c, succede
<Rizzyserio> we
<cristian_c> mibofra, non è che ubuntu non ce la fa con quel pc?
<Rizzyserio> ma ubuntu lo posso installare anche tramite pennetta?
<cristian_c> tommasoric, ma parli della schermata di login?
<mibofra> cristian_c, penso di si
<Rino_> pero' sul portatile vedo come slash ubuntu con i fiorellini...sul pc non li vedevo...
<Rizzyserio> mmm
<mibofra> che ce la faccia
<tommasoric> si quella
<cristian_c> Rino_, hai controllato i requisiti?
<Rizzyserio> al boot del pc poi mi chiede quale sistema mettere vero?
<fabs999> va be vado
<Rino_> sinceramente no....è un vecchio portatile...
<cristian_c> goamon, a che punto sei?
<Rizzyserio> lo sto scricando
<Rizzyserio> 18%
<cristian_c> tommasoric, mmmmmmmmmm
<Rizzyserio> con utorrent
<tommasoric> premetto che mia figlia di  5 anni non so che tasti aveva schiacciato prima
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  hai letto il mio paste?
<calimero_82> è tutto ok? grazie dell aiuto cristian_c  :)
<tommasoric> adesso sono nella modalità ospite
<Rizzyserio> 24%
<Rizzyserio> chi mi aiutaaaaaaa
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, sì
<Rizzyserio> AIUTO!!!
<cristian_c> !usb | Rizzyserio
<ubot-it> Rizzyserio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Rizzyserio> grz
<Rizzyserio> uvot
<Rizzyserio> ubot
<Rino_> ora i fiorellini sono spariti ed è normale..sta caricando..
<cristian_c> mibofra, <Rino_> sinceramente no....è un vecchio portatile...
<cristian_c> mibofra, mistero svelato XD
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> potrebbe andarci lubuntu o xubuntu
<mibofra> se ubuntu non va
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, puoi provarlo in live
<Rino_> speriamo che va...
<calimero_82> rino curiosità mia è un acer?
<Rino_> compaq
<Rizzyserio> live?
<Rizzyserio> cioè?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ne hai postato soltanto una parte?
<Rizzyserio> è la prima volta che provo ubuntu
<Rizzyserio> solo a scuola lo usiamo
<Rizzyserio> quindi nn sono molto esperto
<Rino_> ha 256mb ram...non bastano?
<cristian_c> Rino_, soffrità anche con lubuntu, forse
<cristian_c> Rino_, ma almeno partirà
<Rino_> dici che con acpi off ce la fa?
<calimero_82> Rizzyserio: http://comesitec.it/?p=1101
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, sì
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  nono tutto
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, puoi provarlo anche senza installarlo
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1628748/ cristian_c
<mibofra> Rizzyserio, che scuola è :D ?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, allora sei nei guai
<Rizzyserio> Enrico fermi di Lecce
<calimero_82> perchè?
<tommasoric> cristian_c vedo che sei molto impegnato ma io sono in paziente attesa
<Rizzyserio> LOL
<calimero_82> lo devo reinstallare?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, hai fatto fuori un sacco di repository
<cristian_c> calimero_82, sei il terminator dei repository
<calimero_82> addirittura
<cristian_c> Rino_, leggi questa pagina del wiki
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Rino_
<ubot-it> Rino_: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> tommasoric, in questo momento non mi viene niente
<mossy> OverMe: :(
<cristian_c> tommasoric, hai provato a domandare sul forum?
<calimero_82> può essere che ho sbagliato qualcosa quando ho letto e applicato pulizia di sistema in ubuntu nella pagina del wiki?
<mossy> 6 caduto?
<mibofra> Rizzyserio, vengo subito a Lecce :D
<Rizzyserio> hahaha
<cristian_c> calimero_82, hai brasato via quasi tutti i repository ufficiali
<calimero_82> che mi consigli di fare cristian_c
<cristian_c> calimero_82, mah
<tommasoric> cristian_c proverò grazie per la disponibilità e buno giornata
<Rizzyserio> IO VOGLIO CAPIRE.... MA SE VOGLIO SPOSTARE IL SISTEMA OPERATIVO SUL PC IN MODO CHE POSSO FAR PARTIRE LINUX SENZA USARE LA PENNETTA...
<Rizzyserio> COME FACCIO?
<calimero_82> lo devi installare
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | Rizzyserio
<ubot-it> Rizzyserio: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Rizzyserio> O VA IN AUTO
<cristian_c> lol
<Rizzyserio> ok scusa
<Rizzyserio> nn lo sapevo
<calimero_82> scusami Rizzyserio  basta che installi ubu in una penna, fai partire il bios del tuo pc e poi scegli di far partire dal bios come 1 avvio al tua penna, installi ubuntu e fine
<Rizzyserio> si ma poi al riavvio
<Rizzyserio> anche se con me nn ho la pennetta lo trovo?
<Rizzyserio> oppure devo sempre portare con me la penna
<Rizzyserio> ?
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, quando hai scaricato la  iso, controlla chen non sia corrotta
<cristian_c> !md5 | Rizzyserio
<ubot-it> Rizzyserio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<diego16231> cristian richiede troppo tempo con la connessione attuale come posso interromperlo
<mibofra> Rizzyserio, installa sull'hd e vai
<Rizzyserio> ok
<cristian_c> diego16231, che cosa?
<cristian_c> *che
<Rizzyserio> quindi una volta installato nn serve più la penna
<diego16231> lo scaricamento di wesnoth
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, se installi sll'hard disk, no
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, ma prima prova in live
<Rizzyserio> ok grazie
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1628797/
<diego16231> in piu questo errore
<Rizzyserio> era quello che volevo sapere
<cristian_c> diego16231, ma scarica?
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  allora lo reinstallo?
<diego16231> si si molto piano
<Rizzyserio> cmq sta a 94.5 %
<cristian_c> calimero_82, uhm
<diego16231> ho una connessione non molto stabile
<diego16231> qui in distaccamento
<cristian_c> mibofra, fai un controllo prima in sorgenti software
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> volevo dire a calimero_82
<diego16231> quindi se dovro' staccarlo sara possibile
<diego16231> ??
<Rizzyserio> ok fatto... adesso la sposto sulla penna e inizio l'istallazione
<cristian_c> diego16231, insomma
<cristian_c> diego16231,   Connessione non riuscita [IP: 193.206.140.45 80]
<cristian_c> diego16231, controlla anche la connessione
<Rizzyserio> ma nn sostituisce il sitema originale vero?
<diego16231> per esserci c'e ma non molto valida
<calimero_82> e ome devo fare cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> diego16231, prova a pingare
<calimero_82> ah ok
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c nn sostituisce windows vero?
<mossy> cristian_c: sai dirmi come posso entrare in console di ripristino all avvio del pc?
<diego16231> si come si fa ??
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Rizzyserio
<ubot-it> Rizzyserio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, devi usare il programma
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, se provi in live non sostituisci nulla
<diego16231> mi restituisce sempre connessione non riuscita
<Rizzyserio> non devo sostituire
<Rizzyserio> devo aggiungere
<Rizzyserio> a quello attuale
<diego16231> pero vedo che contunua a scaricare
<Rizzyserio> ne devo tenere 2
<cristian_c> diego16231, ping -c3 indirizzo_del_router
<diego16231> sono collegato con un cell
<cristian_c> mossy, sì
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c capito? devo aggiungere al sistema attuale (windows) linux
<cristian_c> diego16231, ah, ecco
<mossy> e come cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> diego16231, la connessione da cellulare non è il  massimo
<diego16231> alcuni pacchetti li completa correttamente
<cristian_c> eh
<diego16231> altri come l'erroe che ho posta
<diego16231> *postato
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, prima di pensare al dual boot, prova in live
<cristian_c> mossy, da modalità di ripristino
<Rizzyserio> nono mi serve il dual boot
<diego16231> e qui non ho altre alternative
<diego16231> eventualmente dimmi come annullarlo
<diego16231> lo riprendero domani
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c devo avere 2 sistemi sul pc
<mossy> cosa devo schiacciare per entrare in modalità di ripristino?
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c altrimenti nn serve a nulla...
<cristian_c> diego16231, se annulli si incasinano i repository
<cristian_c> diego16231, potevi dirlo prima
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, appunto, prova prima in live e poi eventualmente installi in dual boot
<diego16231> sorry
<diego16231> :)
<cristian_c> mossy, dal grub
<mibofra> Rizzyserio, che cosa non va con il dual boot?
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c il sistema lo conosco già
<cristian_c> mibofra, come si interrompe un apt-get install senza fare danni?
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c ma siccome mi serve anche per la scuola
<akis24> ciao
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c allora nn posso usare solo linux
<mibofra> mossy: all'avvio del pc shift + altre versioni di ubuntu (o voce simile) , e la versione di ripristino dell'ultimo kernel
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, se sei sicuro di installare ubuntu, allora installa accanto a windows dal wizard di installazione
<diego16231> dimmi come procedere
<mibofra> cristian_c: in fase apt o dpkg?
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c ecco!!!
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c qui volevo arrivare!!
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, altrimenti con virtualbox, se il pc ce la fa
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c è contenuto nel pacchetto?
<cristian_c> mibofra, credo wget
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, ?
<mibofra> cristian_c: o con ctrl+ c o con un killal o se è un tab o finestra di terminale chiudila, con un ctrl+c o killall vai sul sicuro
<cristian_c> diego16231, stai installando da terminale?
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c il wizard è contenuto nel paketto
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c di ubuntu live
<diego16231> si
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, certo
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c che ho appena scaricato
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, ma se il pc te lo permette, va bene anche l'installazione in virtualbox
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c quindi adesso sposto linux sulla pennetta e avvio "la recovery" e lo installo?
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, usa unetbootin
<cristian_c> come ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> ti ho linakto la guida
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c la versione?
<cristian_c> diego16231, segui il suggerimento di mibofra
<diego16231> hai letto cristian
<mossy_> cristian_c: e per scegliere il grub cosa devo schiacciare?
<cristian_c> !tab | diego16231
<ubot-it> diego16231: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<cristian_c> mossy_, credo shift
<mossy_> ok provo
<cristian_c> mossy_, all'avvio del pc
<mossy_> si grazie
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, ?
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c l'hash sarebbe la versione?
<mibofra> cristian_c, vanno perdendosi :D
<diego16231> cristian_c: devo aprire un altro terminale dal pulsante ubuntu e scriver killall ??
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, ti avevo linkato anche la guida
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, evidentemente non leggi
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c quale?
<cristian_c> diego16231, credo che basti il ctrl+c
<cristian_c> !md5 | Rizzyserio
<ubot-it> Rizzyserio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, leggiti anche quest'altra
<mibofra> cristian_c,  non legge più nessuno :(
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Rizzyserio
<ubot-it> Rizzyserio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<diego16231> o cappa
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c nono nn mi avevi mandato questa
<cristian_c> mibofra, io sì :)
<mibofra> io pure :D
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, io mi ricordo abbastanza bene
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c ok
<diego16231> intanto lo lascio fare fino alle 20
<cristian_c> diego16231, e non ti consuma tutto il credito?
<diego16231> altrimenti lo stoppo e per i pacchetti che nn sono andati a buon fine come la metto
<cristian_c> diego16231, hai impostatoc un limite per evitare il roaming?
<diego16231> diciamo che è flat
<cristian_c> diego16231, forse con sudo apt-get install -f , e in ogni caso un purge di wesnoth
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c la mia impronta è questa b4191c1d1d6fdf358c154f8bf86b97dd
<cristian_c> diego16231, una flat molto lenta :D
<diego16231> non è nemmeno mio ma il mio collega dice di non preoccuparmi
<diego16231> beh fino alle otto
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, confronta la tua con quella ufficiale
<Rizzyserio> ok
<Rizzyserio> vedo
<cristian_c> diego16231, io bloccherei tutto
<diego16231> allora ti ascolto
<diego16231> vado con ctrl c
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c si corrisponde con la 2°
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c quindi?
<diego16231> fatto si è stoppato
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, quindi ora usa unetbootin
<Rizzyserio> ok
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, per creare la live
<diego16231> ora che devo fare
<diego16231> ??
<cristian_c> diego16231, sudo apt-get install -f
<diego16231> o cappa
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c ma cosa fa esattamente Unetbooting
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c ?
<akis24> installa la live e rende la chiavetta avviabile  questo fa'
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1628935/
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, crea la live sulla pendrive
<cristian_c> la rende bootabile
<cristian_c> diego16231, ok, puoi chiedere la connessione
<diego16231> chiedere ??? chiudere
<cristian_c> diego16231, sì
<cristian_c> *chiudere
<diego16231> non devo fare autoremove
<cristian_c> per i kernel?
<cristian_c> anche
<cristian_c> ma ora non conta molto questa cosa
<diego16231> quindi chiudo e potro riscaricare il tt domani con la connessione di casa??
<rasiis_> Avrei un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<mossy_> cristian_c: come posso rendere il file system scrivibile, da root?
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c ho aperto Unetbooting e mi chiede il pacco di distribuzione... che metto?
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c non lo conosco
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c ah ok
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c ho fatto
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c dovevo combiare le impostazioni
<diego16231> cristian_c:  hai letto poi non ti disturbo piu
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c Space reserved to preserve files across reboot
<mikymiky> ragazzi ho installato sul mio pc lubuntu però mi si blocca sempre nella schermata di avvio dove mi chiede nome utente e password... non riesco a sbloccarlo
<cristian_c> diego16231, sì
<mibofra> mikymiky, da live funziona?
<cristian_c> mossy_, in modalità di ripristino, scegli la shell di root
<mikymiky> inserendo il cd?
<cristian_c> Rizzyserio, dovevi selezionare la iso scaricata
<cristian_c> il file .iso
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c così ho fatto
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c adesso sta ceando l'imm di boot
<Rizzyserio> cristian_c estrazione...
<mossy_> cristian_c: lho fatto, sono li dentro
<diego16231> o cappa  ti ringrazio ma non credere di liberarti di me cmq sei in credito con i vvf per ogni evenienza non esitare a chiamarmi.....ciao grazie ancora
<mikymiky> mibofra, come accedo da live? scusami ma avevo installato tanto tempo fa poi ciò rinunciato per questo problema dopo che si era aggiornato
<blacklist> scusate sto cercando una soluzione per il mio pc che ho istallato kubuntu12.04 Lts quanto lo accendo sul mio schermo apppare problema di sincronizzazione e poi appare la schermata di login di Kubuntu come posso risolvere ^
<cristian_c> mossy_, non mi ricordo bene come si faceva a rimontare in scrittura , forse devi agire su /etc/fstab
<mossy_> cristian_c: non me lo fa salvare x quel motivo...xke il fule system è insola lettura
<mibofra> mikymiky, fai una cosa, quando avvi e si blocca premi ctrl+ alt+ f2
<mibofra> poi torna qui
<cristian_c> diego16231, prego
<diego16231> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> ciao
<mikymiky> mibofra, ho  fatto
<risiis> Provo ad installare Ubuntu, ma durante l'installazione di blocca sempre e da errori. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> mossy_, cosa non riesci a salvare? Nella shell di root puoi, credo
<cristian_c> mossy_, forse risolvi con un remount
<mibofra> mikymiky, sei al terminale?
<mikymiky> mibofra, si
<mossy_> mibofra: sono in una shell di ripristino come root, devo salvare una modifica al file /etc/sysctl.conf ma non posso salvare xke il file system è in sola lettura, sai come posso montarlo?
<cristian_c> mi pare di averlo digitato recentemente
<cristian_c> risiis, controlla i requisiti di ubuntu
<mossy_> cristian_c: non riesco a salvare 1 modifica al file /etc/sysctl.conf dalla shell di root
<cristian_c> mossy_, credo che si risovla con un remount del file system
<cristian_c> *risolva
<mossy_> cristian_c: come lo remounto?
<mibofra> mikymiky, fai il login e poi dai: sudo apt-get  update && sudo apt-get dist-update -y
<cristian_c> mossy_, mi pare si utilizzasse il comando remount con l'opzione rw, dovresti googlare
<mibofra> mossy_ , devi fargli fare alla console di ripristino un fsck
<mibofra> così lo rimonterà in rw
<mikymiky> mobrofra, il problema è che ora nn ricordiìo più :-(
<cristian_c> mibofra, anche
<mossy_> mibofra: gia fatto, ma poi si blocca
<mibofra> mossy_, con quale errore?
<mibofra> mikymiky, l'utente, la pass o tutti e due?
<mossy_> nessun errore, fa il check, vede i file system e poi rimane li....ho dovuto riavviare xche non riuscivo a tornare alla cionsole di ripristino
<mikymiky> mibofra, l'utente potre provare e la password
<cristian_c> blacklist, qual'è il problema? Hai combinato qualcosa?
<cristian_c> mossy_, console di ripristino?
<mibofra> mikymiky, non l'hai usato il sistema?
<mibofra> se è così reinstallalo, così pensa pure lui agli aggiornamenti
<blacklist> no cristian_c ho istalato kubuntu sul mio pc fisso ma quanto lo accendo mi appare probl. di sincronizzazione e poi mi da il login di kubuntu
<mibofra> oppure ti aiuto a cambiare pass all'utente
<mossy_> modalità di ripristino cristian_c
<mibofra> o crearne uno nuovo
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> blacklist, in live va?
<mikymiky> mibofra, io l'ho usato parecchio tempo fa però poi si aggiornò ad un'altra versione e da quel momento anche se inserivo i dati corretti non riuscivo ad entrare... però mi ricordo che una volta dal terminale ci riusci .. ora nemmeno quello
<blacklist> si in live vedo anche il caricamento di kubuntu
<cristian_c> blacklist, hai i requisiti per kubuntu?
<blacklist> si ho 8 g di ram un processore Sempron 150
<mibofra> mikymiky, dico è molto utilizzato?
<blacklist> scheda video nvidia
<mikymiky> mibofra, lubuntu no però ho installato anche windows xp
<cristian_c> blacklist, la ram l'hai aggiunta tu?
<mikymiky> mibofra, purtroppo il pc è vecchio e decisi di installare lubuntu
<cristian_c> mossy_, prova a googlare in merito a quanto ho detto
<blacklist> cristian_c:  il problema e solo che all avvio mi da una schermata nera con scritto problema di soncronizzazione e poi esce il login di kubuntu e funge tutto
<blacklist> si lo messa io cristian_c
<mibofra> mikymiky, riscarica il nuovo cd live di lubuntu allora, lo masterizzi e lo reinstalli :)
<mossy_> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> blacklist, eh, però il processore mi sembra vecchio
<mikymiky> mibofra, ok :-)
<blacklist> e un 140 Sempron 2.8 gz
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> blacklist, finché non hai problemi, utilizza kubuntu tranquillamente
<blacklist> scusa cristian_c 145 per essere piu preciso
<cristian_c> blacklist, magari fai un controllo smart al disco e il test della memoria
<davidehunt> Salve a tutti; ho un HP-Pavillion DV3. Da qualche tempo il portatile collegato con la batteria non ha più la stessa luminosità...e non è possibile neanche aumentarla. A volte si oscura quasi completamente. Ho letto in rete che non poche persone hanno avuto lo stesso problema. Solo con il cavo di alimentazione ho una discreta luminosità, non quella ottimale. Come devo risolvere la cosa? Grazie per l'attenzione! Davide
<blacklist> cristian_c: ma protrebbe essere la mia risoluzzione video di xorg?
<cristian_c> davidehunt, sta morendo lo schermo?
<Reimos> Ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> blacklist, non saprei
<cristian_c> blacklist, se non posti una schermata
<akis24> blacklist è molto probabile che sia l'inverter che alimenta le lampade che sta' per cedere  oppure le lampade stesse
<Terribile> buon pomeriggio
<davidehunt> cristian_c, lo schermo non ha problemi....praticamente collegando il pc solo con la batteria, magari adesso funziona...tra 30 min si oscura...metto il cavo di alimentazione torna a funzionare
<cristian_c> davidehunt, forse è come dice akis24
<cristian_c> davidehunt, dovresti testare anche su win
<davidehunt> ....cioè
<davidehunt> ?
<Reimos> Qualcuno potrebbe consigliarmi se è necessaria la partizione di Swap possedendo molta Ram?
<Terribile> qualcuno può aiutarmi per risolvere un problema con xubuntu
<cristian_c> akis24, ti riferivi a davidehunt
<cristian_c> ?
<akis24> davidehunt si esatto .. pardon
<mibofra> Terribile, è un problema terribile :D ? che pessima battuta XD
<cristian_c> Reimos, la swap con molta ram ti può servire per l'ibernazione
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Terribile
<ubot-it> Terribile: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Reimos> cristian_c, solo per l'ibernazione? A questo punto credo non ci siano problemi allora se ne faccio a meno. Non ho un portatile e il mio fisso l'ibernazione non sa cos'è :D
<cristian_c> Reimos, ok, fanne a menp
<cristian_c> *meno
<Terribile> allora uso xubuntu 12.10. Quando cerco di avviare  sorgenti software dopo alcuni istanti mi appare  un crash
<Terribile> e l' applicazione non si avvia
<cristian_c> Terribile, hai crash solo in sorgenti software?
<Reimos> cristian_c Grazie. Sto per installarlo ora ma questo dubbio mi dilaniava :P
<mibofra> Terribile: se provi ad avviarlo da terminale che errori ti tornano?
<Terribile> antonio@antonio-PORTEGE-M300:~$ gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UbuntuDrivers/detect.py", line 162, in packages_for_modalias     cache_map = packages_for_modalias.cache_maps[apt_cache_hash] KeyError: -1062423672  During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:  Trace
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Terribile
<ubot-it> Terribile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Terribile> ok
<Terribile> questa è la pagina
<Terribile> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1629135/
<mibofra> Terribile: se fai un aggiornamento dovresti essere ok
<Terribile> uso da qualche giorno linux
<Terribile> dimmi cosa devo fare per aggiornare
<Terribile> se clicco su aggiornamento software mi dice che è tutto aggiornato
<mibofra> Terribile: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<mibofra> prova così
<mossy_> niente non riesco a montarlo con mount sda1
<mossy_> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> mossy_, cosa hai fatto?
<Terribile> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. questo è il risultato
<Terribile> la cosa strana è che dopo l' istallazione funzionava regolarmente
<mibofra> Terribile, hai aggiornato nel frattanto?
<Terribile> si ho dato i comandi
<mossy_> cristian_c: ho cercato su gugol dove ho trovato mount device, il mio è sda1 ma mi dice impossibile trovare sda1 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<cristian_c> mossy_, beh, secondo me devi provare con il comando remount
<cristian_c> mossy_, però non ho capito l'errore
<mibofra> Terribile, dico subito dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> mossy_, se riesci a trascriverlo è meglio
<mossy_> provo con remount
<mossy_> solo remount scrivo cristian_c ?
<Terribile> dopo l' installazione di xubuntu funzionava regolarmente
<mossy_> no, mi dice remount: comando non trovato cristian_c
<Terribile> adesso non funziona più
<Terribile> ho disinstallato ne reinstalla il pacchetto
<Terribile> ma non funziona comunque
<cristian_c> mossy_, no
<cristian_c> mossy_, temo tu non abbia cercato abbastanza
<cristian_c> mossy_, forse era un mount -r con opzioni
<mossy_> cristian_c: piu probabile che ho cercato male
<cristian_c> mossy_, forse era un mount -r con opzioni
<cristian_c> mossy_, hai già domandato sul forum?
<cristian_c> l'ho fatto una volta sola
<mossy_> cristian_c: ma le opzioni dicevano di metterle in /etc/fstab che pero non posso salvare
<cristian_c> uhm
<mossy_> quel -r ecc intendo
<cristian_c> nella shell di root l'avevo digitato
<mibofra> mossy: ti do una mano ... ma dopo che vado a fare la spesa :D
<mibofra> a dopo :)
<cristian_c> mibofra, lol
<mibofra> e già XD
<mossy_> ok mibofra ti aspetto :D
<mibofra> a dopo cristian_c, segui per un po Terribile
<mossy_> lol
<mossy_> riprovo allora cristian_c
<cristian_c> mossy_, hai già domandato sul forum?
<mossy_> xo so gia che midice impossibile trovare sda1
<mossy_> no cristian_c
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> ma quale comando?
<cristian_c> mossy_, prova
<mossy_> mount -r sda1?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> no
<mossy_> :(
<cristian_c> mossy_, prova sul forum, non puoi andare a caso
<cristian_c> digitare a caso
<Terribile> la segnalazione di crash riporta il seguente messaggio: "L' applicazione Software sources si è chiusa inaspettatamente"
<cristian_c> Terribile, mibofra si è assentato
<Terribile> ok
<mossy_> ah ok, al massimo provo stasera li...xke dovrei rispiegare tutto da capo e non ho i log... nel frattempo aspetto mibofra o OverMe
<mossy_> cristian_c: capiscimi, devo trascrivermi tutti gli output a mano
<mossy_> lol
<mossy_> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<mossy_> ehm cristian_c sul forum non saprei neanche in quale sezione postare il problema
<cristian_c> mossy_, però hai individuato già il problema
<mossy_> torno dopo grazie della pazienza cristian_c
<cristian_c> mossy_, e sai più o meno quello che devi fare, ma non come
<mossy_> si cristian_c : aver seguito guide del cazzo
<cristian_c> devi semplcemente sapere come rimontare in scrittura in ripristino
<cristian_c> se scrivi questo nel forum hai già fatto la metà
<mossy_> ok grazie, dopo provvedo
<mossy_> cristian_c: posto in Dilemmi del principiante?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> boh, forse in Hardware
<cristian_c> visto che si parla delle partizioni
<mossy_> non vorrei sbagliar sezione :D
<mossy_> vabbe, al massimo verrà spostata
<mossy_> grazie a dopo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<diego16231> cri
<diego16231> di nuovo qui
<diego16231> probabilmente un problema del azz
<diego16231> mi è uscita una busta in alto vicino alla batteria che è?
<diego16231> cristian
<diego16231> ehi nessuno
<diego16231> ??
<emaxxim> diego16231: hai aggiornato? quella dovrebbe essere l'icone che si occupa della messagistica: chat, google, posta, etc...
<mibofra> rieccomi
<mibofra> ciao jester-
<jester-> aiò mibofra
<diego16231> cri
<diego16231> Christian
<diego16231> chi mi puo aiutare??
<diego16231> jester
<diego16231> aiuto
<ste_erre> ciao mi serve aiuto: non riesco più ad accendere l'antenna wireless. apro il terminale, digito sudo modprobe b43, immetto la pw, ma il terminale non esegue il comando cosa può essergli successo?
<diego16231> mi è uscita una busta nella barra di stato in alto dopo la batteria che cosa è ?
<diego16231> come posso pulirla ??
<diego16231> qlk  che mi aiuta ??
<diego16231> jester-:
<diego16231> una cortesia
<diego16231> chi mi dice come togliere dalla barra di stato una busta tipo messaggio ??
<diego16231> LostInMyHead:  mi puoi aiutare tu ???
<jester-> diego16231: se seghi la busta seghi tutto
<jester-> che fatidio ti da
<diego16231> nulla voglio solo avere il pieno controllo del sistema
<jester-> seghi data ora network
<diego16231> che vuol dire ???credo che tu abbia capito che non conosco ubu
<jester-> diego16231: togli l'applet
<diego16231> dove si trova l'applet ??
<jester-> s epossibile in unity
<diego16231> dove trovo unity???
<jester-> diego16231: hai l'ambiente con la barra a sinistra?
<jester-> quello è unity
<diego16231> si la dash
<jester-> diego16231: unity è poco o niente pacioccabile
<jester-> e lo conosco solo di vista
<diego16231> jester-:  nemmeno tu allora sai come fare
<LostInMyHead> domanda.... erchè ti pesa tanto la busta?
<jester-> diego16231: non sempre è possibile soddisfgare le paranoie
<jester-> soddisfafre
<jester-> lol
<diego16231> LostInMyHead: nulla solo che mi rode non saper come fare per toglierla
<LostInMyHead> !italiano | jester
<ubot-it> jester: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<LostInMyHead> sai quante cose non puoi modificare a questo mondo.... meglio che lo usi come allenamento per la realtà
<jester-> diego16231: unity di serie è cosi e non ci occupiamo di aiutare per mtilarlo, cerca sui forum
<diego16231> insomma voglio solo capire come posso eliminare quella notifica
<jester-> diego16231: cerca sui forum e con gogol
<LostInMyHead> se una cosa funziona non la si modifica di solito... difficile che la gente abbia nozioni del genere se non hanno avuto problemi
<jester-> e nemmeno si preoccupa del come fare
<LostInMyHead> ma siamo felici che tu faccia parte di questa comunità in modo da poter dare in futuro queste risposte...
<mossy_> rieccomi
<mossy_> mibofra: 6 MAGARI TORNATO?
<mossy_> scusate il caps
<mibofra> si :)
<mossy_> ok 2 min ti posso disturbare?senò seguo i consigli di cristian e cerco sul forum
<mossy_> scrivo sul forum*
<jester-> mossy_: perchè se chiede e magari ti riponde qualcun altro che non sia mibofra non va bene?
<ladyhawk> ciao
<LostInMyHead> Holden non c'è
<ladyhawk> ahahha
<ladyhawk> :-)
<ladyhawk> allora
<mossy_> ahahah no jester-.ero qui prima e mibofra mi ha detto che avrebbe provato ad aiutarmi, una volta che fosse tornato
<ladyhawk> ho provato a mettere il cd con la versione di ubuntu 11.10 ma mi parte da sola l'installazione
<mossy_> io scrivo, chi altro vuol rispondere è benvenuto :)
<ladyhawk> e l'ho fermato, dato ke io non voglio formattare, ma voglio solo rimuovere il blocco del pc
<ladyhawk> ke non parte perkè mi dice error: environment bolck
<mibofra> mossy_: allora, a che ti serviva la modalità di ripristino?
<ladyhawk> per ripristinare e correggere gli errori di ubuntu
<ladyhawk> come faccio?
<mossy_> allora mibofra : devo modificare il file /etc/sysctl.conf (dato ke ieri seguendo una guida ho bloccato il pc) solo che aprendolo con nano e modificando, non posso salvare perchè il file system è in sola lettura (io sono dentro la shell di root, dalla modalità ripristino)
<ladyhawk> perkè ho masterizzato il cd con la stessa versioen di ubuntu del pc, ma parte l'l'installazione da capo
<mossy_> quindi non posso salvare il file con i cambiamenti
<ladyhawk> e ho il terrore ke così mi formatti tutto
<ladyhawk> come si fa?
<mibofra> mossy_: hai una live?
<jester-> !ripristino | ladyhawk
<ubot-it> ladyhawk: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<mibofra> un cd live?
<ladyhawk> c'è un cd con ubuntu per correggere gli errori senza riskiare di installare tutto da capo ubuntu?
<mossy_> al momento no, potrei provare a farlo da usb
<mossy_> mibofra:
<jester-> ladyhawk: sarebbe la decima volta
<ladyhawk> dove lo trovo il cd alternate?
<mossy_> non ho il lettore cd sul pc con cui son connesso ora
<mibofra> fallo con una chiavetta usb
<mossy_> ok
<ladyhawk> dove lo trovo il cd alternate?
<mossy_> mibofra: vanno bene anche distro ubuntu vecchie?non sono live xo
<ladyhawk> ma allora ieri mi hanno detto solo minkiate e ho sprecato l'ennesimo cd...
<ladyhawk> il cd laternate dove si trova?
<ladyhawk> alterante
<jester-> ladyhawk: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<ladyhawk> alternate
<mossy_> ad esempio la versione precedente di ubuntu della versione che ho installato sul pc con i problemi?
<ladyhawk> ma io ho la versione 11.10
<mibofra> mossy_ : deve essere una live, ma va bene qualsiasi distro
<ladyhawk> non 12
<mossy_> ok provo a vedere
<jester-> ladyhawk: 12,04 giusto perchè nella 12.10 è stato soppresso
<jester-> ladyhawk: te lo aggiorna
<ladyhawk> quindi anke se io ho la 11.10 non ho prpbl se uso l'alternate 12?
<jester-> ladyhawk: fai una cosa prendi 11.10 cosi siamo sicuri http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<mossy_> mibofra: sto mettendo su usb debian stable con unetbootin. non scarica la iso completa vero'
<ladyhawk> e siamo sicuri ke non mi parte in automatico l'installazione da capo? non è ke mi formatta tutto'
<ladyhawk> ?
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> no mette la iso completa nella chiavetta
<mossy_> mibofra: niente, è la 3 volta che provo, ma l'usb non mi viene letta come boot ( mi era gia successo tempo fa, credo sia x la versione di unetbootin x windows che sto usando)
<mossy_> mi rimanda al grub
<mibofra> mossy_ con unetbootin? prova un altro tool
<mossy_> si sto guglando, ne conoscete qualcuno valido?
<jester-> ermejo de tutiii http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mibofra> pendrivelinux mossy
<mossy_> ok grazie
<LostInMyHead> ladyhawk: c'è Holden
<Holden> ciao ladyhawk, sei riuscita a risolvere?
<jester-> Holden: lol
<mossy_> scusate ma con il programma che ho recuperato da quel link, mi fa scaricare solo versioni "grandi" delle iso delle distribuzioni...700 mega
<ladyhawk> ahahha...ecco holden....! ciao!
<ladyhawk> ora sto masterizzando l'alternate 11.10
<ladyhawk> poi vedo se il pc lo considera
<Holden> ladyhawk, ok, spero hai scelto 'masterizza come immagine' dopo che te l'ho detto almeno 10 volte ieri :D
<ladyhawk> si
<ladyhawk> stavolta si
<Holden> bene
<ladyhawk> :-)
<ladyhawk> te ke versione hai di linux?
<mibofra> mossy_ in ogni caso non devi mettere il tutto nella pennetta?
<ladyhawk> siete tutti informatici?
<ladyhawk> @Holden, come fai a far comparire il tuo nome in rosso?
<mossy_> si mibofra il fatto è ke se scarico una distro da 700mb sto qui ore
<mibofra> mossy_ sorry
<mossy_> mibofra: mi è venuto in mente che ho un cd di partedmagic bootable
<Holden> ladyhawk, attualmente uso una versione abbastanza vecchia, 10.04 lts. il nome viene evidenziato in automatico: se scrivi le primi iniziali del mio nome e premi TAB lui lo completa, e poi scrivi il messaggio
<mossy_> va bene anche quello?
<Holden> ladyhawk, non sono informatico, e non credo lo siano in molti qui, più che altro è una comunità di appassionati
<mossy_> mibofra: ti va bene anche quella distro?
<mibofra> mossy_ : di quando è ?
<mossy_> io lho scaricata 2/3 mesi fa
<mossy_> allora credo che fosse l'ultiva release
<mibofra> ok , allora va bene
<mossy_> funzionare funziona, la uso ogni tanto
<mossy_> ok inserisco
<mossy_> mibofra: me la sta caricando sulla ram
<mibofra> ok
<ladyhawk> Holden: :-)
<Holden> ladyhawk, ti è passata la febbre? :D
<ladyhawk> Holden: però il tuo nome rimane sempre in rosso....ora provo a inserire il cd ke ho masterizzato nel fisso.....tra poco torno...
<mossy_> mibofra: ok è partito
<Holden> ladyhawk, boh allora non saprei perchè resta in rosso... a dopo
<mibofra> mossy_ ok, dunque monta la partizione dove c'è ubuntu
<mibofra> quale dev è?
<mibofra> sda1, sda2...?
<mossy_> sda1
<mossy_> xo è cryptata
<mossy_> puo dar problemi?
<mossy_> come lo monto? mount sda1
<mossy_> ?
<ladyhawk> Holden: ho inserito il cd , parte benissimo e ho selezionato la voce ke diceva di controllare errori
<ladyhawk> intanto
<Holden> ladyhawk, ok, incrociamo le dita
<ladyhawk> c'è anke l'latra voce
<ladyhawk> altra
<ladyhawk> rescue a broken system
<ladyhawk> ma la provo dopo
<jester-> ouch usando le K formatta ds isicuro
<ladyhawk> prima gli faccio fare quest
<ladyhawk> questa
<jester-> ma sa fagliela fare
<jester-> ma si*
<ladyhawk> Holden: adesso clicco su "RIPRISTINA UN SISTEMA DANNEGGIATO"?
<ladyhawk> giusto?
<Holden> ladyhawk, controlla errori ti ha dato qualche messaggio?
<ladyhawk> tutto ok...
<Holden> ladyhawk, ok, vai con ripristina
<jester-> Holdenucciooo tienile ma manina mentre clicca
<ladyhawk> prima di fargli fare il ripristino ho voluto controllare ke il cd non avesse errori e non li ha quindi ora procedo..
<mossy_> mibofra mi 6 scappato a cena? :)
<ladyhawk> Holden: mi kiede di inserire il nome host...cosa devo scrivere?
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> sono qui massy_
<mossy_> ah ok mibofra come monto sda1?
<mibofra> mossy_, è su /dev/sda1 la root?
<mossy_> ehm mibofra credo di si
<Holden> ladyhawk, hmm... non capisco a che gli possa servire, ma per caso ti ricordi il tuo nome host? è la parte dopo @ che ottenevi quando aprivi un terminale, tipo holden@rye:~$
<ladyhawk> la parte dopo la chiocciola?
<Holden> si
<ladyhawk> e ki si ricorda
<ladyhawk> cavolo
<mossy_> se non si cambia non è di default @ubuntu?
<jester-> anche cavolo va bene
<ladyhawk> io lo avevo cambiato mi sa
<ladyhawk> ahahhaahah
<jester-> pirillo
<ladyhawk> era manu@ e qualcosa...
<ladyhawk> se sbaglio a scrivere ke succede?
<Holden> ladyhawk, si potrebbe recuperare con grub, ma al limite prova a metterne uno a caso
<jester-> telchìeltelun
<mossy_> lol
<ladyhawk> a casO' crea probl poi dopo'?
<Holden> non credo, al massimo lo cambi di nuovo
<ladyhawk> e come si fa poi a cambiarlo di nuovo?
<ladyhawk> cmq adesso vedo..
<jester-> e se poi non funziona? mi formatta il pc?
<Holden> cambiarlo è facile, basta editare /etc/hostname
<jester-> e se mi formatta cosa succede?
<ladyhawk> me lo kiede per configurare l arete
<ladyhawk> la rete
<Holden> e rimettilo
<mossy_> mibofra: ho provato a scrivere mount /dev/sda1 ma non mi da nessun output
<mibofra> mossy_ dai sudo blkid
<mibofra> e posta l'out qui:
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mossy_> ok mibofra cambio pc, adesso che sono in live posso connettermi all irc direttamente da li
<mibofra> ok
<erik91> salve, ho bisogno di assistenza u.u
<mossy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<erik91> se c'è qualcuno rispondetemi che voglio installare windows in dual con ubuntu >.<
<mossy> mibofra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630232/
<ladyhawk> Holden: adesso mi kiede di inserire il "device che si vuole utilizzare per il fyle system principale"
<ladyhawk> Holden:  e mi da un elenco con varie voci
<Holden> ladyhawk, quali sono le voci disponibili?
<erik91> ladyhawk: quando hai tempo posso esporre il mio problema? >.<
<donciu> ciao a tutti io ho provato il download dal sito .com e a 445 mb mi da ERRORE DI RETE XK???
<ladyhawk> c'è  scritto. "evice da montare come file system di root"
<Holden> !chiedere | erik91
<ubot-it> erik91: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<goamon> ciao a tutti
<ladyhawk> e sono:
<ladyhawk>  /dev/sda1
<goamon> ho installato ubuntu su virtualbox. cosa devo impostare adesso?
<erik91> ubot-it: eh so fatto cosi XD comunque tu hai tempo?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<goamon> ho due schede video
<mibofra> mossy, hai una partizione ext2 ed una criptografata
<erik91> d'ho! >.<
<mossy> lol erik91 è un bot ubot-it
<donciu> ciao a tutti io ho provato il download dal sito .com e a 445 mb mi da ERRORE DI RETE XK???
<mossy> si mibofra
<mibofra> mossy: è qual è la root?
<ladyhawk> ?
<Holden> ladyhawk, e basta? solo /dev/sda1?
<mossy> io x accendere il  pc devo mettere la passphrase al boot
<mossy> quindi credo sia quella
<mossy> sd5
<ladyhawk> Holden:  poi    /deb/sdb1
<ladyhawk> ce ne sono altre
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> mossy , allora montala manualmente tramite nautilus prima
<ladyhawk> sono in 5
<Holden> ladyhawk, eh, ma tu hai detto che su quel pc avevi anche windows? avevi 2 hard disk?
<ladyhawk> si
<ladyhawk> quindi?
<mossy> mibofra: nautilus?
<goamon> potete linkarmi il wiki di bumblee?
<mossy> è un comando?
<Holden> ladyhawk, e quindi dobbiamo cercare di capire in che partizione era messo ubuntu
<ladyhawk> ooddddiooo
<ladyhawk> oh mamma
<Holden> ladyhawk, altrimenti rischiamo di sovrascrivere windows
<ladyhawk> tra le opzioni mi dice anke di non usare un file system di root
<Holden> ladyhawk, ma tutto questo te lo sta chiedendo dopo che hai scelto 'ripristina sistema danneggiato'?
<ladyhawk> si
<ladyhawk> è una delle voci a seguire
<ladyhawk> ke ho selezionato
<ladyhawk> all'inizio mi diceva dell'ora
<ladyhawk> della lingua
<ladyhawk> ora di questo
<Holden> ladyhawk, hmm, ma questa mi pare quasi una installazione...e accanto a /dev/sda1 per caso c'è anche scritto il tipo di file system, tipo ext4 o ntfs?
<ernyxto> a
<donciu> ciao a tutti io ho provato il download dal sito .com e a 445 mb mi da ERRORE DI RETE XK???
<Holden> donciu, non si capisce cosa hai cercato di scaricare e da che sito
<goamon> ho due schede video. mi hanno detto che è un problema. come posso fare?
<donciu> ho provato a scaricare ubuntu desktop dal sito interazionale...tutto ok fino a quando sono arrivato a 445 MB che mi ha dato errore di rete
<evs> :)
<Holden> donciu, riprova o usa il torrent
<evs> scarica con torrent
<evs> è + veloce e rischi meno
<donciu> ok vi ringrazio intanto
<evs> (Y)
<Holden> goamon, se usi virtual box non credo sia un problema avere 2 schede video
<goamon> sicuro?
<goamon> si uso virtual box
<Holden> goamon, si, tu hai notato qualcosa che non funziona?
<goamon> per adesso no
<Holden> e allora vai tranquillo
<goamon> mi potesti aiutare a configurare il sistema al meglio con virtualbox?
<evs> ho problema con wifi...non mi vede la scheda wifi :(
<Holden> goamon, 'al meglio' in che senso?
<goamon> per esempio quanta ram dovrei mettere a disposizione?
<goamon> io ne ho 4gb sul pc
<Holden> goamon, beh, il bello di virtualbox è che la puoi cambiare quando vuoi, quindi io inizierei a provare con 1Gb
<evs> qualcuno utilizza chromium?
<Holden> se vedi che te ne serve di più puoi sempre aumentarla goamon
<goamon> ok. mentre la memoria video è a 12mb. possibile cosi poco?
<Holden> !qualcuno | evs
<ubot-it> evs: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Holden> goamon, mettine 32
<evs> ok sorry
<Holden> goamon, credo che per usare il 3d ne servano almeno 16, ma lui comunque ti avvisa
<goamon> ok. e per cercare di impostare a tutto schermo la visuale e la risoluzione video dove posso andare?
<evs> quando apro chromium non comprare + il tab...ma è a tutta pagine come firefox
<goamon> quando metto a tutto schermo da vitualbox mi appaiono due fasce nere ai bordi
<Holden> goamon, in uno dei menù c'è la possibilità di installare le "Guest Addition", installale
<goamon> ok. cosa sarebbero?
<Holden> goamon, in pratica sono dei drivers video avanzati che ti permettono di lavorare a tutto schermo o cambiare la risoluzione di ubuntu in maniera semplice
<goamon> ok
<goamon> nei menu di ubuntu li trovo, no?
<Holden> goamon, nel menù di virtualbox
<goamon> ok
<mossy> qualcuno sa dirmi come montare un device con nautilus?
<goamon> io come guest ho win8. se volessi passare definitivamente ad ubuntu è lunga la storia?
<ladyhawk> Holden: ho interrotto tutto
<ladyhawk> non mi fido
<Holden> goamon, come host hai win8, come guest ubuntu. con win8 passare non è semplice, anche per la storia di uefi etc, io ti consiglio di usarlo un pò in vbox per capire se fa al caso tuo
<jester-> goamon: nel senso che hai vbox in winz8 e linux in vbox?
<goamon> aaa okok
<Holden> ladyhawk, ok... su win hai cose importanti?
<jester-> perchè un dualboot fa schifo?
<goamon> si infatti leggevo la wiki di uefi ed è un po complicato per me capire bene senza fare danni al pc
<goamon> comunque se dovessi scegliere voi potete aiutarmi passo passo?
<ladyhawk> il live cd dove lo trovo?
<Holden> goamon, come dice jester- c'è la possibilità di fare il dual boot, ma io non te lo consiglio se non sei esperto, detto questo io non saprei aiutarti sul dualboot
<jester-> goamon: non è una buona idea segarewinz e la 64 bit è predisposta per uefi
<mibofra> vado a cena, a dopo
<ladyhawk> Holden: su win nulla
<ladyhawk> è vuoto
<mossy> mibofra: io vado in doccia, se nel frattempo mi leggi, "highlightami" che leggo tra poco...siamo rimasti qua: [18:46] <mibofra> mossy , allora montala manualmente tramite nautilus prima
<ladyhawk> ho 500 su linux
<ladyhawk> ke non posso perdere
<goamon> quando esce la nuova versione di ubuntu? sara predisposta meglio per fare il passaggio da win8?
<Holden> ladyhawk, ma non puoi avviare il livecd, montare il disco di ubuntu e spostare i dati su un altro pc?
<mibofra> mossy, una volta montata dai sudo nautilus, e vai al file che ti interessa, modificalo, salva e riavvia :)
<mibofra> ciao :)
<mossy> mibofra: ma io non come montarla :\  comunque vai a cena, ti scasso dopo :P
<jester-> ladyhawk: hai 11.10 il che significa che hai ubuntu da piu di un anno e non sai su che sdxx è instsllsto?
<Holden> goamon, esce ad aprile, non saprei se avranno risolto per allora
<mossy> mibofra: ma io non so come montarla :\  comunque vai a cena, ti scasso dopo :P
<goamon> ok. holden non riesco a trovare sul menu di virtualbox gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> mossy: se il device è rilevato nella finnestra di sinistra di nautilus basta in click
<jester-> un click*
<Holden> goamon, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione#Gestire_le_guest_additions
<goamon> ok
<Neomatrix93> Buonasera a tutti
<ladyhawk> Holden: dove tr4ovo il live cd di ubuntu?
<Holden> ladyhawk, qui ci sono i livecd di tutte le versioni http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Holden> ladyhawk, però prima di fare un altro cd, magari cerchiamo di capire cosa vuoi fare
<jester-> !troll | Holden
<ubot-it> Holden: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<Neomatrix93> Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi per un problema di post installazione di ubuntu 12.10?
<Holden> !qualcuno | Neomatrix93
<ubot-it> Neomatrix93: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> !qualcuno | Neomatrix93
<ladyhawk> ho kiamato un mio miaco informatico
<Neomatrix93> scusate non ho capito cosa devo fare
<ladyhawk> gli ho letto cosa compariva nel menu delle voci una volta inserito il cd alternate
<ladyhawk> mi ha detto ke lui non l'ha mai usato
<ladyhawk> mi ha consigliato di usare il live cd per poter intanto entrare nel mio ubuntu senza dover installare nulla
<ladyhawk> e vorrei fare così
<Neomatrix93> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ladyhawk> lui lo consigliava per poter poi salvare i dati
<ladyhawk> nell'hard disk dove ho window
<Neomatrix93> adesso credo di aver capito
<Holden> ladyhawk, ok, ma per caso c'è la possibilità che il tuo amico venga li e potete farlo insieme?
<ladyhawk> ma c'è un ulteriore probl ke c'era anke prima ke window e linux non interagiscono non si vedono, c'è un brobl di usb
<ladyhawk> è di Bologna e io di Pesro
<ladyhawk> Pesaro
<ladyhawk> direi ke non è fattibile
<ladyhawk> lui poi è molto bravo, è un ingegnere informatico e tra quelli ke conosco, davvero competente
<ladyhawk> ora kke facci?
<ladyhawk> faccio?
<Holden> ladyhawk, capisco... puoi fare così: masterizza il livecd, lo avvii e penso riuscirai a vedere sia i files di ubuntu che quelli di win
<Holden> ladyhawk, se funziona, puoi copiare da un disco all'altro
<ladyhawk> win non ho nulla
<ladyhawk> ma anke se ci entro
<ladyhawk> poi non posso risolvere nulla
<ladyhawk> on posso sistemare il probl del grub editenv error environment block
<ladyhawk> quindi a ke serve!
<ladyhawk> ke palle
<Holden> ladyhawk, hai un hard disk esterno?
<ladyhawk> mi sono avvilita
<FloodBotIt1> ladyhawk: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ladyhawk> lo avevo ma è difettosa la testina interna ke gira a vuoto
<Holden> un pen drive usb dove puoi almeno salvare le cose importanti?
<ladyhawk> non ci starebbero
<Neomatrix93> Allora ho un vecchio computer con 1024mb di Ram hdd da 120 gb e una scheda video asus da 32 mb con sistema operativo windows xp sp3 oggi ho deciso quindi di installarci sopra ubuntu 12.10 l'installazione è andata a buon fine... il problema è che riavviato il pc mi chiede di aggiorna e lo faccio ma lo schermo rimane sempre sullo sfondo principale di ubuntu senza farmi vedere niente nemmeno un'icona... cosa può essere?
<Holden> hmm, non mi vengono in mente altre soluzioni semplici ladyhawk...
<goamon> non riesco a trovare la voce "dispositivi". ma dov'è?
<ladyhawk> Holden: ke disastro........ma l'alternate cosa farebbe in buona sostanza? qualcuno lo ha mai usato?
<Holden> ladyhawk, serve per installare in modalità testuale, per riparare il sistema o per fare altre operazioni avanzate
<ladyhawk> Holden: ecco però per riparare a me sembra ke mi kiedesse tutte info come se fosse una installazione..
<ladyhawk> non c'è nessuno ke abita nelle Marche?
<Holden> ladyhawk, a dirti la verità non l'ho mai usata quella funzione, quindi non so...
<jester-> Neomatrix93: cioà arrivi sul desktop, esce l'avviso: ci sono aggiornamenti di sistema?
<Neomatrix93> si esatto clicco ma lo sfondo rimane vuoto
<jester-> Neomatrix93: cioè si chiude la gui dell'aggiornamento?
<Neomatrix93> si
<jester-> Neomatrix93: adesso sei sul desktop deserto?
<Neomatrix93> non mi fa fare niente è come se si fosse abbioccato...
<Neomatrix93> si...
<jester-> Neomatrix93: e come lo hai aperto firefox
<Neomatrix93> uso il portatile
<Neomatrix93> x chattare
<Neomatrix93> xkè ubuntu l'ho installato su un fisso
<jester-> Neomatrix93: control-alt-t
<jester-> che succede
<ladyhawk> qualcuno ha usato il cd ALTERNATE ubuntu per ripristinare il sistema danneggiato?
<Neomatrix93> si apre il prompt dei comandi
<jester-> Neomatrix93: il terminale?
<Neomatrix93> o si dice kernel?
<Neomatrix93> sisi
<Neomatrix93> il terminale
<Holden> ladyhawk, un attimo, tu hai un altro pc, da dove stai chattando, no?
<jester-> Neomatrix93: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Neomatrix93> quello che hai scritto tu dovrebbe esserci sul terminale?
<jester-> Neomatrix93: lo devi scrivere e dare enter nel terminale
<Neomatrix93> okok
<jester-> quindi digitare la pass di user e dare sempre enter
<jester-> che non vedrau
<jester-> i
<Neomatrix93> escono molti processi che sta elaborando
<Neomatrix93> calcolo dell'aggiornamento eseguito
<jester-> Neomatrix93: poi?
<mossy> [19:08] <jester-> mossy: se il device è rilevato nella finnestra di sinistra di nautilus basta in click
<jester-> mossy: eh
<mossy> ma sto nautilus dove lo trovo?
<Neomatrix93> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<mossy> jester-: sono su 1 distro live, è 1 comando? 1 programma?
<jester-> mossy: madu, è il file manager, apri un terminale scrivi nautilus e lo vedi che è
<jester-> Neomatrix93: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop && unity --reset
<Neomatrix93> con il dvd inserito nel lettore?
<jester-> che centra il dvd
<ladyhawk> come faccio ad entrare nel terminale?
<jester-> ladyhawk: control-alt-F2  alt-f7 per uscire
<Neomatrix93> no caso mai deve reinstallare ubuntu... da quello che mi hai detto di scrivere..
<jester-> Neomatrix93: scrivi e  basta
<Neomatrix93> ok
<jester-> Neomatrix93: hai la barra/pannello in alto?
<Neomatrix93> no
<Neomatrix93> o dici la barra di pannello del terminale?
<jester-> no sul desktop
<jester-> Neomatrix93: sta installando qualcosa?
<Neomatrix93> comunque mi da: ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<ladyhawk> sentito cosa ho torvato
<ladyhawk> trovato
<Neomatrix93> no non ho il pannello del desktop
<jester-> Neomatrix93: sta installando qualcosa?
<Terribile_> buona sera
<Neomatrix93> nnt si è fermato
<jester-> Neomatrix93: cioè?
<Neomatrix93> è in attesa di comando
<mossy> jester-: midà udevil: /dev/sda5 is known to mount - running mount as current user udevil: warning 45: options ignored for device in fstab (or specify mount point) mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<ladyhawk> in un altro forum, con lo stesso mio prbl cioè, ke si blocca il pc e ke compare la scritta : "grub-editenv: error: invalid enviroment block. * stopping system V runlevel compatibility [OK]" un tipo da terminale ha scritto la seguente stringa: "sudo service gdm start"..ke ne dite?
<jester-> Neomatrix93 sudo reboot
<Neomatrix93> fatto
<Neomatrix93> schermo nero con scritte
<ladyhawk> Holden:  jester-  può andare?
<jester-> mossy: facendo?
<Terribile_> quando avvio sorgenti software mi appare un crash
<mossy> jester-: scrivendo nautilus da terminale mi si apre quel gestore di file, clicco sulla partizione sd5 (che è cryptata) e non me la apre(ovviamente) xo non mi chiede nessuna password
<ladyhawk> Holden:  ci sei?
<jester-> ladyhawk: vai in shell con control-alt-F2 dai fisck -l e vedi se riesci a capire su quale pertizione è installato ubuntu
<Terribile_> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<jester-> mossy: se è criptata monti una cippa
<Neomatrix93> jester sono nella stessa situazione di prima riapro il terminale?
<jester-> mossy: e se è sminchiata c'è un comando dare che non ricordo
<jester-> Neomatrix93: si
<Neomatrix93> fatto
<jester-> Neomatrix93: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Neomatrix93> ok
<mossy> jester-: non è smichiata, devo solo togliere una stringa dal file /etc/sysctl.cong, ma se lo faccio dalla shell di root (dopo aver inserito la passphrase) non mi lascia salvare il file xke il file system è in sola lettura...quindi mibofra mi ha detto di provare entrato con 1 distro live
<Neomatrix93> fatto
<jester-> mossy: e montandola nonti chiede la pass?
<Neomatrix93> dice che devo scaricare degli archivi... confermo?
<jester-> Neomatrix93: adesso sudo servcice lightdm restart poi a clicchi la rotella a fianco di dove metti la pass e scegli gnome classico non effetti
<mossy> jester-: dalla distro live non so come montarla, se apro nautilus, e da li clicco sulla partizione che mi serve mi da quest errore: udevil: /dev/sda5 is known to mount - running mount as current user udevil: warning 45: options ignored for device in fstab (or specify mount point) mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<Terribile_> buona sera
<jester-> service
<Neomatrix93> si ma mi dice: continuare [S/n]?
<jester-> mossy: non so come funziono le partizioni criptate da live e forse serve una stringa particolare facendolo da terminale
<Neomatrix93> metto S?
<jester-> Neomatrix93: n
<Neomatrix93> ah ok
<Neomatrix93> ok scrivo quello che mi hai detto
<jester-> Neomatrix93: adesso sudo service lightdm restart
<Terribile_> quando avvio sorgenti software non si avvia e mi appare la segnalazione di crash
<Terribile_> qualcuno puo aitarmi ?
<mossy> ok jester- aspetto mibofra
<jester-> !qualcuno | Terribile_
<ubot-it> Terribile_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Neomatrix93> Jester: sta in schermata nera...
<Neomatrix93> con scritte
<ladyhawk> jester-:  da terminale dò fisk - 1'
<jester-> Terribile_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-properties-gtk
<jester-> Neomatrix93: riavvia
<Neomatrix93> è ancora lì... gli faccio il riavvio forzato?
<jester-> zi
<jester-> Neomatrix93: poi alla login setta gnome classic
<Ame> ciao, volevo sapere se ère possibile installare un driver di una scheda video sapphire con gpu amd
<Neomatrix93> ehm sono al login come faccio a settare
<Neomatrix93> ?
<jester-> Ame: se il driver è nel kernel lo carica in automatico se no è possibile installarlo sempre che esista
<Ame> jester: c'è un sito dove reperirlo?
<jester-> Neomatrix93: a destra del nome user c'è una rotellina, cliccala
<Terribile_>  <jester-> Terribile_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-properties-gtk fatto ma non cambia nulla si presenta lo stesso errore
<mibofra> rieccomi :)
<Terribile_> ciao
<Ame> sulla 12.10 non trovo driver aggiuntivi?
<mossy> mibofra :)
<mibofra> ciao mossy: com'è andata?
<mossy> pronto a farti scassare un po? ;)
<Terribile_> puoi darmi una mano mibofra
<jester-> Ame: è roba ati^
<jester-> ?
<mibofra> Terribile_, che fine hai fatto?
<Terribile_> sono qua
<mossy> mibofra: ho aperto nautilus, e cliccato sulla partizione cryptata, ma mi dice udevil: /dev/sda5 is known to mount - running mount as current user udevil: warning 45: options ignored for device in fstab (or specify mount point) mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<mibofra> Terribile_,  a che punto?
<Ame> jester: si è ati
<jester-> Terribile_: hai ubuntu kubunto o mint?
<Neomatrix93> jester non c'è la rotellina... o.o
<Terribile_> stesso errore non riesco a risolvere
<mibofra> mossy: ma si è montato no?
<Terribile_> ho pure disibstallato e reinstallati
<mossy> io ci ho solo cliccato sopra mibofra
<mossy> non credo si sia montato
<jester-> Ame: guarda in drover aggiuntivi e se non c'è neiente sta gia usando il radeon di serie
<mibofra> Terribile_: mi sa che è un bug di python, prova a scaricare la versione per quantal, non quantal updates ecc di software properties gtk
<mibofra> poi mettilo nella home
<mibofra> e dai sudo dpkg --force-all -i software-properties-gtk*.deb
<Terribile_> sono poco pratico
<Terribile_> come devo fare per scaricare pyton
<Ame> jester: sulla 12.10 non trovo driver aggiuntivi, c'è?
<Neomatrix93> jester?
<Rino> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato lubuntu su un vecchio portatile, ho 2 problemi..uno non c'è flashplayer...l'altro ogni tanto crasha chromium perchè dice che non c'è memoria
<jester-> Ame: sta in sorgenti software in impostazioni di sistema
<mossy> mibofra: cliccandoci col destro vedo sia lopzioni unmount che mount...ma se clicco su mount mi dà lo stesso errore che ti ho scritto poco fa
<goamon> ok aggiornato virtualbox. ora è a pieno schermo. c'è altro che devo fare?
<mibofra> mossy: e non lo monta?
<Ame> jester: dice nessun driver proprietario in uso
<mossy> mibofra: non credo, non mi chiede nessuna passphrase
<mibofra> Rino: per flashplayer : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Neomatrix93> jester affianco a user non c'è nnt
<mossy> che dovrei mettere x montarlo dato che è cryptato mibofra
<Neomatrix93> se ti riferisci alla schermata del login
<mibofra> se non va chromium prova chrome e vedi se fa la stessa cosa
<mibofra> al limite passi a firefox
<jester-> Rino: se non c'è memoria sufficiente o la aumenti o usi un browser piu leggero e la cpu non ha supporto sse2 il flash non va e serve un workaround
<mibofra> mossy: dovrebbe chiederti la pass per decriptarlo
<jester-> Rino: quanta ram hai
<mossy> mibofra: cliccandoci sopra non mi chiede niente, non c'è un modo x farlo direttamente da terminale?
<Rino> 256mb.....e' vecchio
<mibofra> Rino: abbastanza
<jester-> mibofra: lubbuntu ha un suo brauser di serie?
<mibofra> mossy: dovresti usare mount /dev/sda5 /mnt -p LaPassword
<Rino> il sudo per il flashplayer non funziona, dice impossibile impostare il blocco risorsa non disponibile su /var/.....
<mibofra> jester- : si firefox
<jester-> Rino: firefox funza?
<Rino> non c'è
<Rino> c'è solo chromium
<jester-> come no, guarda nel menu internet cosa c'è
<mibofra> Rino: mi sembra molto strano, ma per installarlo non ci vuole niente
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Terribile_> mibofra cosa devo fare per scaricare ed installare python
<mibofra> Terribile_: non python , software properties
<mibofra> da http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jester-> Terribile_: pitone è gia instalato visto che il sistema è basato su quello
<Rino> non me lo installa firefox mi da lo stesso ...impossibile impostare il blocco etc..etc..
<mibofra> la versione quantal (non quantal updates ecc) di software-properties-gtk
<mibofra> Terribile_, faccio prima a darti il link
<mibofra> Terribile_ : 32 o 64 bit?
<Terribile_> 32
<mibofra> fa niente, il pacchetto è per tutte le piattaforme
<mibofra> Terribile_: wget http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//pool/main/s/software-properties/software-properties-gtk_0.92.9_all.deb
<Neomatrix93> Jester?
<mibofra> poi dai sudo dpkg --force-all -i software-properties-gtk*.deb Terribile_
<mossy> mibofra: dando mount /dev/sda5 /mnt -p miapass , mi da mount: argument to -p or --pass-fd must be a number
<mibofra> mossy: e già
<mibofra> mossy dai semplicemente il mount senza l'argomento p
<mibofra> dovrebbe chiedertela lui la pass
<mossy> mount /dev/sda5 /mnt  ?
<Terribile_> fatto
<Terribile_> ma rimane l'errore
<mossy> mibofra: mount /dev/sda5 /mnt  mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<Neomatrix93> scusate ma jester non c'è più?
<mibofra> mossy: dovrebbe essere un ext4 criptato, se non lo legge proprio ti serve per forza la live di ubuntu o distro recente recente
<mibofra> ma con cosa hai installato ubuntu mossy?
<Terribile_> mi dice "L' applicazione  software sources si è chiusa inaspettatamente
<mossy> lho installato con un ubuntu alternate la 12.04
<mossy> mibofra:
<mibofra> Terribile_ sudo apt-get install software-properties-gtk?
<mibofra> mossy: la 12.04
<mibofra> e non puoi scaricare la sua live?
<mossy> provo, ma avevo visto che erano 700 mb
<mibofra> mossy: prova
<mossy> yes
<Neomatrix93> scusate dopo aver messo gnome classic e aver effettuato il login ubuntu non parte...
<Neomatrix93> la schermata è nera
<Terribile_> ecco il risultato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1630628/
<mossy> mibofra: poi faccio la stessa cosa?ovvero entro con la live, apro nautilus e provo cosi? oppure dando mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Rino> questo vecchio portatile con lubuntu è molto lento...non si può fare niente per velocizzare..ho l'hd che gira sempre
<Neomatrix93> per favore qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi gentilmente?
<Rino> ho solo 256mb ran
<Neomatrix93> c'è qualcuno????
<g16> rino: prova su una penna usb, in genere sono più veloci dei dischi rigidi, ma YMMV
<mibofra> Neomatrix93, neanche provando a purgare e reinstallare gnome classic? Provato qualche altro DE?
<Rino> grazie g16, ok provo la penna usb, intanto non c'è un modo di smanettare sul file di paging?
<Terribile_> mibofra hai altri suggerimenti ?
<Neomatrix93> mibofra provo l'altro gnome classic?
<Rino> prima qualcuno ha parlato di workaround, cos'è?
<g16> rino: tipicamente, Linux usa una partizione, non un file. Spostala su un disco diverso da quello del sistrema operativo, così parallelizzi gli accessi.
<g16> Stesso discorso per le altre partizioni che hai tipo la /home e /var
<mibofra> Terribile_: hai fatto aggiornamenti?
<mibofra> mi ridai l'errore del terminale?
<Terribile_> ho dato tutti i comandi che mi hai scritto
<Terribile_> ma l' errore rimane
<mibofra> Neomatrix93, perché ne hai più di uno?
<g16> workaround = procedura per aggirare un problema che non puoi risolvere
<mibofra> Terribile_ : mi ridai l'errore per piacere :) ?
<Rino> è la famosa partizione chiamata swap?
<Terribile_> dammi il comando cosi ti rido l' errore
<g16> rino: esatto
<mibofra> software-properties-gtk
<Rino> non posso spostare la swap senza dover reinstallare tutto? ci ha messo unìeternità...è vecchio
<Neomatrix93> ho: GNOME Classic, GNOME Classic (No effects) e Ubuntu(predefinito)
<g16> rino: crea un nuovo swap sul disco, poi ti leggi l'UUID con sudo blkid, infine modifichi /etc/fstab
<Rino> firefox è più leggero di chromium?
<Neomatrix93> mibofra scelgo il secondo GNOME Classic?
<g16> rino: sono pesanti entrambi. lynx è un ottimo browser da terminale, html2text trasforma le pagine web in testo semplice sempre da terminale.
<Terribile_> ecco l' errore
<Terribile_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1630646/
<mibofra> Neomatrix93, a sto punto, si
<Neomatrix93> OH MIO ZIO!!!!
<Neomatrix93> mancano le icone ma almeno c'è la barra!!!!
<mibofra> Terribile_, devo lavorarci un pochino ma credo di poterti dare la soluzione :)
<Rino> come faccio a creare lo swap sulla chiavetta?
<g16> rino: sul terminale: gksudo gparted, seleziona la chiavetta, seleziona lo spazio libero, clicca sull'icona con il rettangolo bianco e il "+" in verde, dal menu a destra seleziona linux-swap
<Neomatrix93> mibofra ma adesso cioè funziona normalmente
<Neomatrix93> ?
<mibofra> Neomatrix93, yes
<Neomatrix93> è normale che non ci siano icone?
<Neomatrix93> ma solo la barra con applicazioni e risorse etc etc?
<mibofra> Neomatrix93, può capitare
<Terribile_> mibofra il softeare installato è xubuntu, dopo l' istallazione funzionava regolarmente sorgenti software ma adesso mi da l' errore.
<Neomatrix93> ok
<Neomatrix93> vorrei chiederti un'ultima cosa
<mibofra> Terribile_ da quanto?
<mibofra> Neomatrix93, dimmi
<Terribile_> da ieri
<Neomatrix93> a cosa servono GNOME Classic, GNOME Classic (No effects) e Ubuntu(predefinito)?
<mibofra> Terribile_: ripeto , fatti aggiornamenti nel frattempo? Neomatrix93 : gnome classic , l'altro è quello senza effetti grafici( quindi che non usa accelerazione grafica , quindi compiz) . L'ultimo (ubuntu) è unity
<Rino> cacchio se scrivo gksudo gparted non succede niente...sembra non ce la faccia
<Terribile_> si ho fatto gli aggiornamenti del sistema
<Rino> cacchio se scrivo gksudo gparted non succede niente...sembra non ce la faccia
<mibofra> Terribile_ : e finirono male
<mibofra> a quanto pare
<Terribile_> no
<mibofra> ti conviene aspettare il prossimo aggiornamento che risolverà il bug
<g16__> rino: togli la penna, esegui sudo blkid, rimetti la penna, riesegui sudo blkid
<mibofra> o aspettare me che lo sistemo
<g16__> la seconda volta ci saranno delle righe in più… quali?
<Terribile_> posso fare l' aggiornamento e ti posto il contenuto
<Terribile_> dammi i comandi necessari all' aggiornamento e poi ti riporto il contenuto
<Neomatrix93> scusate ma x chi non è registrato per chattare sull'IRC ha il tempo?
<Rino> non succede nulla anche con sudo blkid
<mibofra> Neomatrix93, no
<g16__> rino: quindi non puoi farlo neanchea da terminale… non vedo altra soluzione che farlo da un'altra macchina
<Rino> ok posso farlo da un'altra macchina un attimo
<Neomatrix93> mibofra come faccio se voglio installare dei driver?
<mibofra> Neomatrix93, di cosa?
<Neomatrix93> devo trovarli su internet?
<Neomatrix93> Scheda Video
<mibofra> dal sorgenti software, driver aggiuntivi
<Neomatrix93> piccola domanda... dov'è? :)
<Neomatrix93> trovato
<Rino> la chiavetta ha 3 gb liberi formattati in FAT32, il + non me lo fa aggiungere...va riformattata tutta?non si puo' salvare quello che è sulla chiavetta?
<Ame> ho trovato dei driver linux sul sito ufficiale amd c'è scritto:Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4
<Ame> c'è modo di poterli utilizzare?
<Neomatrix93> non me lo fa aprire sorgenti software cmq esiste per caso una finestra per chiudere i processi avviati? xkè va lentissimo...
<g16__> rino: c'è dello spazio vuoto (unallocated, rettangolo grigio)? clicca sullo spazio vuoto prima di cliccare sull'icona. Inoltre, "non me lo fa aggiungere" con quale messaggio di errore?
<Rino> ci sono solo 8mb liberi unallocated....bastano per lo swap?
<g16__> eh no
<g16__> lo swap conviene sia almeno un paio di gb
<Rino> aspe che faccio il backup della chiavetta un attimo
<Rino> posso cancellare la partizione della chiavetta da gparted?
<g16> rino: Sì, oppure (più velocemente, se è l'unica partizione): menu Dispositivo >> Crea tabella delle partizioni >> Ok
<g16> è equivalente.
<Rino> mi dice che c'è gia attiva la partzione in FAT32
<g16> clicca sulla partizione con il tasto destro >> clicca su Smonta
<g16> Unmount
<Rino> mi dice che devo dare molti parametri...free space preceding....news size...free space following...create as...file system
<Rino> deve essere primary? file system linux swap?
<g16> a destra seleziona il tipo di file system: linux-swap. Il rettangolo in alto diventerà vuoto con il bordo rossiccio. Allargalo in modo da occupare quanto più spazio possibile, ignora gli altri parametri.
<Rino> ok adesso ho una primary partition come linux swap su tutta la chiavetta...ore che faccio?
<g16> poi clicca su aggiungi, la finestra di dialogo si chiude, infine clicca sul pulsante in alto che ha il segno di spunta verde
<g16> "Applica"
<Rino> aggiungi non me lo ha fatto fare..ma mi ha fatto fare applica e adesso ho una partizione swap su tutta la chiavetta, ora che faccio?
<g16> ora chiudi, vai sul terninale, esegui sudo blkid
<g16> una riga contiene scritto "swap"
<Rino> ok lavedo
<g16> incollala qui
<g16> mi serve l'UUID
<Rino> ok
<Rino> ok  /dev/sdc1: UUID="7cc82b52-d58f-4777-8775-71b4cdd0b096" TYPE="swap"
<g16> :)
<g16> ora esegui sul terminale: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Rino> ok questo lo devo fare sulla macchina con lubuntu non su questa dove ho ubuntu vero?
<g16> sì, esatto
<Rino> ok devo commentare la vecchia swap con un #?
<g16> sì
<g16> inoltre incolla questa riga:
<g16> UUID=7cc82b52-d58f-4777-8775-71b4cdd0b096 swap swap defaults 0 0
<g16> UUID=7cc82b52-d58f-4777-8775-71b4cdd0b096 swap swap defaults 0 0
<g16> infine premi i tasti Control e O insieme,
<g16> quindi premi i tasti Control e X
<g16> ops
<g16> Premi Control+O, quindi premi Invio, quindi Control+X
<Rino> ok fatto , adesso pluggo la chiavetta e faccio reboot su lubuntu?
<g16> Sì
<g16> incrocio le dita
<g16> :p
<Rino> faccio reboot...
<Rino> sembra molto piu' veloce ma non si collega piu' a internet
<Rino> è molto piu' veloce...ma non va + internet....l'access point è collegato
<g16> è impossibile che questa cosa abbia influito su internet. Che appare se digiti su terminale ping it.wikipedia.org
<Rino> unknown host
<Rino> ho scollegato e ricollegato l'accesspoint ma sempre unknown host
<g16> credo non vada il DNS. Ma non so come aiutarti.
<Rino> su ifconfig mi dice che la wlan ha il numero ip
<jester->  Rino http://173.194.44.55
<Rino> no non va...non sembra il dns
<Rino> c'era anche   0           0            in fstab, li ho lasciati
<jester->  Rino http://173.194.44.55  apre google?
<g16> fstab non c'entra niente con internet
<jester-> network centra una sega con fstab
<Rino> il pc con lubunto non lo apre, dopo che ho fatto il reboot con la chiavetta
<Rino> ok non centra
<jester->  Rino http://173.194.44.55  apre google?
<Rino> no non lo apre
<Rino> sono già stato preda di hacker?
<jester-> Rino: allora non sono i dns
<jester-> Rino: wifi?
<Rino> wifi è collegato
<jester-> Rino: scheda?
<Rino> e internet mi funziona...da questo pc con ubuntu chatto
<jester-> madu
<Rino> la scheda wi fi blinka tutti e due i led..tutto ok
<Rino> la scheda wifi è usb come la chiavetta....hanno litigato?
<jester-> va bè vedo che non segui, ti arrangerai
<Rino> ok, ho estratto e reinserito la penna wireless ed è partito,  forse litiga con la chiavetta usb con su lo swap?
<Rino> comunque ora funziona tutto
<jester-> anche la swap centra na cippa
<Rino> ok
<Rino> ok comunque l'ip 173.194.44.55 adesso funziona, ma se faccio www.google.it non funziona
<Rino> ok ora è partito anche il dns e funziona tutto
<jester-> Rino: apri configurazione rete
<jester-> mha
<Rino> si dimmi sono in connessioni di rete
<Rino> ascolta, domanda, se faccio partire lubuntu senza la chiavetta con lo swap , si incastra tutto?
<sonny> ciao
<sonny> mibofra: ci 6 ancora?
<mossy__> mibofra: quando ci 6 batti 1 colpo
<Rino> ok grazie g16, grazie molte per l'aiuto e grazie a tutti, con lo swap sulla usb ho guadagnato qualcosa in velocità, c'è stato uno strano malfunzionamento della navigazione al primo reboot, ma ora tutto ok, chiaramente lo swap e internet non centrano niente (spero), grazie a tutti per l'aiuto e buona serata
<mossy__> jester-: ariciao
<jester-> aiò
<Rino> ciao e grazie a tutti
<mossy__> jester-: ho in parte risolto, anche se sono allo stesso punto di prima
<mibofra> mossy__, torno tra un pochino
<jester-> mossy__: la criptazione non pare affidabile per adesso
<g16> ciao rino, alla prossima :)
<Rino> grazie g16, alla prossima :) buona serata
<mossy__> jester-: con la live di ubuntu 12.10 sono riuscito a montarlo inserendo la passphrase..sono andato a modificare quel dannato file in /etc/sysctl.conf ma ancora non me lo lascia salvare....
<jester-> mossy__: con sudo?
<jester-> gksu nautilus?
<mossy__> poi ho visto che sul hd vedo tutte le mie cartelle...quindi volendo potrei salvare quello che mi serve e formattare...solo che oltre alla cryptazione dell hd ho anche la home cifrata
<mossy__> jester-: ho usato linterfaccia grafica di unit
<mossy__> unity
<mossy__> ora provo nautilus
<jester-> mossy__: che sempre nautilus è ma se non con gksu non scrivi fuori dalla home
<mossy__> sudo nautilus mi da problemi
<jester-> oppure gksu gedit /ndo/cazzstailfile/file.quelcheè
<jester-> mossy__: ma cheproblemi vuoi che dia nautilus
<jester-> mossy__: se non lo apri con gksu è pacifico che non scrivi
<mossy__> jester-: sto sbagliando qualcosa, ho scritto gksu gedit /sd5/etc/sysctl.conf
<mossy__> ma mi apre un file vuoto
<jester-> mossy__: sda5 non è un punto di mount. dove è montata la partizione
<jester-> mossy__: mount che risponde, fa vedere
<mossy__> ok
<mossy__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> mossy__: se montata da riga di comando lo sai
<mossy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631006/
<mossy__> jester-: è questo /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root on /media/ubuntu/e5fa289c-a2fe-4d1a-b487-e28185aad28f ?
<mossy__>  /media/ubuntu/e5fa289c-a2fe-4d1a-b487-e28185aad28f
<jester-> mossy__: ma in /media/e5fa289c-a2fe-4d1a-b487-e28185aad28f ?
<mossy__> si
<jester-> mossy__: gksu gedit /media/ubuntu/e5fa289c-a2fe-4d1a-b487-e28185aad28f/etc/sysctl.conf
<mossy__> ok salvato
<mibofra> rieccomi mossy__
<mossy__> ho tolto la stringa che ho aggiunto ieri
<mossy__> x cui credo non mi partisse piu il pc
<mossy__> provo a riavviare
<mossy__> se non parte.....torno a scassarvi
<mossy__> :)
<mibofra> mossy__, hai salvato il file?
<mibofra> prima di riavviare..
<mibofra> .
<mossy__> mibofra: siamo riusciti
<mossy__> si
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> riavvia
<mossy__> thanks
<mibofra> mi spiace se mi sono dovuto allontanare un attimo
<frezli33> ciao
<saman> buonasera a tutti
<LostInMyHead> !ciao | saman
<ubot-it> saman: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mibofra> io vado , ciao :)
<mibofra> notte
<saman> notte
<LostInMyHead> ciao mibofra
<saman> ragazzi, ho un problema con una partizione, qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<LostInMyHead> !chiedi | saman
<ubot-it> saman: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<saman> partizione appena fatta con win 8, copio 64 gb di files e non li vede nè win nè ubuntu. dall'analisi disco mi dice che ci sono 64gb occupati ma non si vede nessun file a parte quelli di sistema messi da win 8.
<saman> come recupero i dati?
<leosacc> sera
<saman> ciao leo
<LostInMyHead> saman: ma li hai copiati da windows in una partizione?
<jester-> saman: scusa, se li hai copiato non hai piu gli originali?
<saman> ho fatto taglia-incolla. pc nuovo, sto spostando i files dal vecchio al nuovo. mi serviva spazio sull'hd, non pensavo che potessero sparire. mai successo.
<jester-> saman: da loinux non penso che la partizione winz8 sia utilizzabile visto che non rilascia il filesysema, ma winz stesso saranno da qualche parte nella cartella user
<saman> li ho copiati da un hd esterno ad una partizione del pc creata sotto win 8
<leosacc> ciao saman :)
<jester-> saman: e da winza la partizione è vuota?
<saman> si, da win 8 è vuota. da linux vede le cartelle temp, recycle e system volume information
<saman> ma non le mie due cartelle copiate
<jester-> saman: se da winz la cartella dove hai copiato è vuota la vedo dura inventarseli
<saman> no. la cartella non la vede nemmeno. provo a spiegarmi meglio.
<jester-> è noto che il taglia incolla puo far scherzi da prete ed è meglio copiare e poi cancellare
<saman> ci sono dei files in una partizione che ho appena creato tramite l'applicazione nativa in win8. la partizione, a quanto pare, è vuota. tutto quello che viene messo lì occupa spazio ma non è rilevabile da una esplorazione files.
<saman> come si può riparare la partizione senza cancellare i dati?
<jester-> saman: è strana la cosa, che sia un bug di winz8? chiedi in ##windows
<jester-> saman: per chiarire: parli di una partizione su altro disco creata in winz oppure di una cartella in winz sresso
<saman> il fatto è che le operazioni le ho fatte da ubuntu. il pc aveva una sola partizione con win 8. da quella ho fatto le tre partizioni (ubuntu, swap e dati) aggiuntive riducendola
<jester-> stesso
<saman> installato ubuntu, ecc.
<jester-> saman: ma sti file dove li hai spostati
<jester-> in winz?
<saman> ho iniziato a trasferire i dati da un hd esterno alla partizione dati.
<saman> e la partizione dati fagocita tutto ma i files non sono visibili nè da ubuntu nè da win
<jester-> saman: hai ridotto la winz, creato sap partizione per / ubuntu e una dati ntfs?
<saman> si
<jester-> e li hai copiati nella ntfs ?
<saman> si
<jester-> è montata?
<saman> si
<jester-> dove
<saman> media/saman/magazzino.  se vuoi ti dico l'indirizzo con le lettere
<g16> magari non hai i permessi r o x? sudo ls /media/saman/magazzino che dice?
<jester-> saman: ls -la /media/saman/magazzino
<saman> strano. la partizione è montata ma dice: ls: impossibile accedere a /media/saman/magazzino: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> saman: la partizione sarebbe /dev/sdxx
<jester-> ?
<jester-> saman: fa vedere nel pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<saman>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13  	  WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.   Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri, totale 976773168 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Identificativo di
<jester-> !paste | saman
<ubot-it> saman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> non incollare qui che si capisce una sega
<saman> si, ho usato paste. devo incollarti il link del file
<saman> ?
<jester-> eh
<saman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631125/
<jester-> saman: pc normale o mac
<saman> pc
<jester-> mo hanno tutti la guid come il mac, parte sia ubuntu che windows al boot?
<saman> no, non parte. avevo intenzione di risolvere dopo questo problema, sono ancora in fase di configurazione. non legge il grub.
<saman> il grub c'è, ma win se ne frega, insomma.
<jester-> saman: cioè?
<jester-> saman: grub per guid è supprtato solo dalla 64bit 12.10
<saman> cioè all'avvio premo esc e manualmente dico da quale hd deve fare il boot. indico la partizione di linux e vede il grub
<saman> ed ho installato proprio quella.
<jester-> saman: apri gparted
<jester-> saman: quindi sei da live
<saman> no, sono da ubuntu su disco fisso (ancora non avevo installato gparted, lo sto installando)
<jester-> saman: vedi che dev è la ntfs creata
<saman> dev/sda6
<jester-> saman: sudo umount /dev/sda6
<jester-> saman: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt e vai in /mnt a vedere
<saman> mount: impossibile trovare /dev/sda6 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<jester-> saman: che gli frega di fstab
<saman> bellissima domanda. ma non lo so.
<jester-> saman: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda6 /mnt e vai in /mnt a vedere
<jester-> saman: o montala d gparted
<jester-> destro e monta
<mettilainbuca> raga c'è qualcuno che sappia installare arch linux perfavore?
<jester-> mettilainbuca: arch dovrebbe avere un canale irc e pare abbia un buon wiki
<saman> montata in mnt. o meglio, la partizione me la legge come cartella mnt. stessa cosa, i files non si vedono ma gparted continua a segnare che ci sono 64gb occupati
<jester-> mettilainbuca: /j #archlinux-it
<mettilainbuca> raga c'è qualcuno che sappia installare arch linux perfavore?
<jester-> saman: è normale che sia una cartella visto che li è montata
<jester-> mettilainbuca: /j #archlinux-it
<jester-> saman: sicuro che di averli spostati li?
<saman> intendevo che dentro mnt non c'è la cartella sda6, c'è proprio il contenuto della partizione. e si, sono sicuro di averli spostati lì.
<jester-> saman: gparted vede quanto occupato o libero
<saman> si, vede 64gb occupati.
<jester-> saman: infatti sda6 è la partizione
<jester-> non è una cartella
<jester-> saman: e dentro alla partizione quindi in /mnt avevi creato una cartella?
<saman> no, non ho creato nessuna cartella. ho solo dato il comando che mi hai detto.
<jester-> saman: quindi file li avevi spostati direttamente nella partzione
<saman> ho copiato due cartelle nella partizione.
<jester-> saman: e in /mnt ci sono le due cartelle?
<jester-> saman: ls -la /mnt
<saman> no. ti ho fatto uno stamp della schermata, un attimo e lo posto
<jester-> saman: anche df -h /dev/sda6
<saman> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-fGPZQNo7uMw/URbcEAclT4I/AAAAAAAAEcs/8wq_XCBBwDk/s967/Schermata+del+2013-02-10+00%3A26%3A11.png
<saman> ti faccio i paste dei comandi
<saman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631177/
<jester-> dentro a temp?
<saman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1631181/
<jester-> bel mistero
<saman> infatti.
<saman> nessuna idea?
<saman> dentro a temp, naturalmente, non c'è nulla.
<akhilleus> sera
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-10
<mossy_> salve
<leosacc> buona notte a tutti
<akis24> buongiorno
<Rino> ciao volevo chiedere, ho installato midori...un portatile molto vecchio con lubuntu....da youtube sento l-audio ma non vedo il video, qualcuno pu; aiutarmi?
<enzotib> Rino, anche se non sono sicuro che funzioni, hai installato flashplugin-installer?
<Rino> il fatto [ il player sembra installato, ogni tanto i video li vedo....per esempio se apro una nuova scheda o chiudo una nuova scheda, la scheda dove avevo aperto il video youtube comincia a funzionare
<Rino> domanda, ma quando installi il flash player con il sudo... quello che installi funziona con tutti i browser che mettero su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Rino, falsh solitamente non è legato a un browser
<cristian_c> specifico
<massy> solo al chrome, o anche chromium
<massy> nel caso ubuntu
<Rino> ho un vecchio portatile, 256 mb ram, ho installato zram, midori come browser e messo lo swap su una chiavetta ma il browser e ancora lento...si puo fare altro?
<enricoevangelist> salve ho bisogno di aiuto... ho problemi ad installare programmi tipo draftsight - ho un pc con installato kubuntu, chi mi può aiutare????
<cristian_c> Rino, quae versione di *buntu?
<cristian_c> *quale
<Rino> lubuntu
<cristian_c> Rino, ci puoi fare poco
<cristian_c> Rino, non ho capito perché hai spostato la swap
<Rino> mi hanno detto che la chiavetta [ piu- veloce dell-hd
<cristian_c> !info draftsight
<ubot-it> Package draftsight does not exist in quantal
<cristian_c> enricoevangelist, il programma non è supportato in ubuntu, però puoi trovarlo sul sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> enricoevangelist, c'è anche una discussione ufficiale sul forum
<cristian_c> Rino, questa è una stupidaggine
<cristian_c> Rino, altrimenti andremmpo tutti a usb
<cristian_c> *andremmo
<Rino> ah non so, me lo hanno detto ieri qua
<cristian_c> Rino, già il fatto di utilizzare il collegamento da usb rallenta tutto
<cristian_c> invece l'hard disk è sicuramente più veloce, hai un accesso diretto
<Rino> ok allora lo rimetto come prima
<cristian_c> la swap la devi mettere sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> Rino, invece ti suggerisco di aumentare la ram, oppure passa a una distro più leggera
<enzotib> specie se è un pc vecchio, avrà un collegamento usb non ultima versione
<Rino> per esempio una piu leggera?
<cristian_c> 1.0
<cristian_c> *1.1
<cristian_c> Rino, beh, ce ne sono tante, basta che googli, la prima che mi viene è bodhi linux
<mossy_> salve
<enricoevangelist> cristian_c, nel sito di draftsight ho scaricato la versione per ubuntu, non ho capito se il problema è il fatto che ho installato kubuntu.
<mossy_> dopo posso uppare un immagine_
<mossy_> _
<cristian_c> enricoevangelist, non saprei
<cristian_c> !image | mossy_
<ubot-it> mossy_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mossy_> grazie
<enzotib> !chat | enricoevangelist
<ubot-it> enricoevangelist: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rino> ok rimetto lo swap su hd
<mossy_> ragazzi mi si blocca il pc alla avvio http://imagebin.org/246141
<mossy_> ne schiacciando S ne M succede qualcosa
<mossy_> cristian_c: alla fine ieri il fatto dei permessi di scrittura ho risolto >(
<cristian_c> mossy_, come?
<mossy_> usando una distro live pi\ recente, e da li con nautilus
<cristian_c> mossy_, hai partizioni crittografae?
<mossy_> ho fatto tribulare 1 po sia mibofra che jester ma ci siamo riusciti
<mossy_> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> immagino
<cristian_c> mossy_, non la monta all'avvio
<cristian_c> *crittografate
<mossy_> uhm il fatto e che le modifiche che avevo fatto ai file system li ho corretti
<mossy_> x; non parte ancora
<cristian_c> mossy_, non la monta all'avvio
<mossy_> ti viene in mente qualcosa_
<mossy_> buongiorno jester-
<mossy_> pensavate di esservi liberati di me, eh_
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mossy_> ehehe
<mossy_> jester-: vuoi caffe piu screenshoot>
<mossy_> lol
<jester-> corretto grappa grassie
<mossy_> con sto freddo la grappa è quel che ci vuole
<mossy_> jester-: alla fine ieri il pc non è partito nemmeno dopo che son riuscito a modificare e salvare quel maledetto file
<mossy_> http://imagebin.org/246141 si ferma qui, e da li non si muove
<jester-> mossy_: hai dati da preservare?
<mossy_> si jester- almeno recuperare 200mb
<mossy_> altrimenti avreigià formattato
<jester-> mossy_: hai la home separata?
<mossy_> il bello sai cos'è? che quei 200mb di file sono sulla home cifrata, dentro un contenitore truecrypt
<mossy_> si credo di si jester-
<jester-> il problema è la home?
<jester-> i la partizione /
<jester-> 200 mb non sono molti ti vanno su una usb scarsa
<mossy_> non saprei, io credevo fosse la swap che non mi fa partire il pc
<jester-> la swap non è un errore fatale
<mossy_> e come mai non parte allora?
<jester-> va benissimo anche senza swap
<jester-> mossy_: mi pare di capire che è la home cifrata a bottane, parte in recovery?
<mossy_> jester-: intendi dalla modalità di ripristino?
<mossy_> shift all'avvio?
<jester-> mossy_: se non vedi il menu tieni premuto schif poi parti in ripristino e vai in root quindi dai
<jester-> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<mossy_> ok, da li dopo?se eventualmente succede qualcosa?
<mossy_> dato che qui spengo
<mossy_> x farlo
<mossy_> c'è altro da fare dopo?
<jester-> mossy_: se esegue la funzione dai exit per tornare la menu e poi resume
<mossy_> ok
<mossy_> vado
<mossy_> al max torno dal pc che ho qui a fianco
<mossy> jester-: il LOGIN passphrase è la password della home cifrata vero?non quella dell hd cryptato?
<mossy> cmq non funziona, xke mi trova il file che cerca, mi chiede di caricarlo, ma non puo salvare i cambiamenti xke il disco è in sola lettura
<jester-> mossy: è la pass per accedere alla criptata
<mossy> ti carico la foto?
<jester-> massy: te la ricordi la pass delle cifratura?
<massy> dici a me??
<massy> quale cifratura??
<cristian_c> lol
<mossy> certo, una x sbloccare lhd al boot ( circa 30 caratteri) e un altra x accedere alla home (4 caratteri)
<mossy> massy: diceva a me
<mossy> :)
<massy> ah ecco
<massy> sorry
<mossy> il fatto è che è in sola lettura l'hardick
<mossy> disk*
<mossy> !immagine
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'immagine'
<mossy> uhm
<jester-> mossy: ecryptfs-recover-private
<mossy> !imgbin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imgbin'
<mossy> jester-: senza sudo?
<jester-> si in recovery sei root
<mossy> ok sta cercando
<mossy> jester-: adesso chiede: try to recover this directory? ed io Y
<jester-> y
<mossy> jester-: adesso mi chiede se conosco la mia login passphrase...alla fine è quella della home cifrata vero0
<jester-> yes
<mossy> jester-: niente, dice sempre che l'operazione non è riuscita xke il file system è in sola lettura
<jester-> mossy: che sdxx è la home
<mossy> dovrebbe essere in sda5
<jester-> mossy: dai mount e controlla
<jester-> quale partizione è montata in /home
<mossy> l'unico che vedo è /dev/sda1/ on /boot
<jester-> mossy: nemmeno sdxx on / ?
<mossy> ma di home non ne leggo
<jester->  / c'è per forza
<mossy> no
<mossy> uhm
<mossy> fammi veder meglio, lo schermo lampeggia :O
<jester-> come fa a partire se non monta /
<jester-> mossy: sei sicuro di avere la home separata
<mossy> la prima riga dice /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root on / type ext4
<mossy> questa?
<mossy> non molto sicuro di averla separata
<jester-> mossy: ma è wubi?
<jester-> perchè su partizione da
<jester-> /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr)
<jester-> mossy: o raid?
<mossy> jester-: io ho /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<jester-> massy: e non c'è quale /dev/sdxx?
<mossy> dovrebbe essere wubi, xke nei file di installazione ricordo di averlo visto quel file wubi
<massy> addai ahahaha
<massy> mossy, nn massy
<mossy> spe, ti faccio la foto
<jester-> mossy: wubi si intende sistema installano dentro a winz
<mossy> no no
<mossy> ho solo ubuntu
<jester-> laciando wubi.exe
<mossy> sempre avuto ubuntu su qyuel pc
<jester-> mossy: niente raid?
<jester-> fdisk -l
<jester-> cosa vebe
<jester-> vede
<mossy> mi dice che sda5_crypt non contiene una tabella di partizioni valida
<jester-> è a mignotte
<mossy> mi dice che /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap1 non contiene una tabella di partizioni valida
<jester-> la tabella è scassata
<mossy>  dev/mapper/ubuntu-root non contiene 1 partizione valida
<mossy> xo entrando con una live, i file prima della home cifrata li vedo
<jester-> mossy: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda2 /home
<jester-> mossy: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda5 /home
<mossy> jester-: solo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda5 /home faccio od entrambi?
<jester-> mossy: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda5 /home
<mossy> ok
<mossy> mount:si deve specificare il tipo di fs
<jester-> mossy: mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda5 /home
<mossy> jester-: /home not mounted or bad option
<jester-> mossy: mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda5_crypt /home
<massy> domanda generale: ho installato una scheda video ATI RADEON X800, e vorrei sostituirla con una piu recente che venga sopportatada ubuntu, quale mi consigliate?
<jester-> nvidia
<massy> ma nn faccio rendering
<jester-> che centra
<massy> va bene uguale?
<mossy> jester-: /home not mounted or bad option
<peppomela> salve
<massy> son sopprtate tutte le versioni da ubuntu?
<jester-> mossy: mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda5_crypt /home  -p password
<jester-> mossy: mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda5 /home  -p password
<jester-> massy: nvidia è il driver che va meglio
<jester-> se non ci metti una nvidia vecchia
<jester-> ati è una lotteria
<mossy> jester-: in entrambi i casi mi dice: l'argomento di -p o --pass-fd deve essere un numero
<jester-> mossy: -p laòassprase
<mossy> si
<mossy> ma non sono solo numeri
<mossy> &&aa11 tipo cosi è la mia pass
<jester-> mossy: da live te la fa montare?
<mossy> si jester-
<jester-> mossy: mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda5 /home  -P password
<jester-> mossy: allora copiati i dati su una usb e reinstalla
<mossy> mi fa montare la partizione jester- ma non riesco accedere alla home
<mossy> dalla live
<jester-> mossy: pa partizione è la home
<jester-> se la monta la leggi
<mossy> la cartella cifrata allora
<mossy> noin mi fa accedere
<jester-> ma se ha la tabella a bottane dubito che leggi qualcosa
<jester-> mossy: appunto
<mossy> x farti capire, la cartella principale dove ho dentro documenti, scaricati ecc
<mossy> li devo entrare
<jester-> mossy: ho capito, fsck dice tabella non valida, oer tabella si intende dove si segna l'allocazione di file e cartelle
<mossy> quindi è tutto smerdato? :o
<jester-> se la tabella non la legge non leggi nulla
<jester-> mossy: fsck /dev/sda5
<mossy> fsck da util-linux 2.20.1  fsck:fsck.crypto_LUKS: not found    fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.crypto_LUKS for /dev/sda5
<mossy> :\
<mossy> jester-: fsck da util-linux 2.20.1  fsck:fsck.crypto_LUKS: not found    fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.crypto_LUKS for /dev/sda5
<tre5> salve
<mossy> torno tra poco
<tre5> volevo comunicare a jester- se è presente, l' esito del suggerimento di un paio di giorni fa.
<jester-> tre5: jester- è presente ma non ricorda il suggerimento
<jester-> mossy: pare proprio andata
<tre5> jester-: nel mio caso, bastava fare come avevi suggerito : intallare grub in /sda
<jester-> :D
<tre5> jester- : grazie mille.
<jester-> di nulla
<jester-> grazie a te per la comunicazione
<tre5> prego.
<akis24> giorno
<massy> jester hio trovato questa GeForce GTX 550 Ti puo andar bene per il mio pc?? processore amd 64bit
<massy> prezzo 120 euro circa
<jester-> massy: va benissimo
<massy> e risolve il mio problema di non riuscire a installare alcune distro ubuntu perche nn parte la scheda video??
<jester-> massy: dovrebbe
<massy> esempio la 12.10
<massy> cmq resta il fatto che avrò unascheda video recente sul pc
<jester-> massy: nvidia va di sicuro
<massy> la ati x800
<massy> è vekkia ho letto
<jester-> sia col driver open che con quello propriertario
<goamon> ciao a tutti
<goamon> ho installato ubuntu su virtualbox. vorrei configurare una stampante, ne ho una di rete. come posso fare?
<cristian_c> goamon, ti trovi bene su virtualbox?
<jester-> goamon: la installi normale
<goamon> bene ma un po lento
<jester-> ci vuole tanta ram e una cpu un po sveglia
<goamon> ne ho 1,5 di ram
<jester-> goamon: in totale?
<jester-> o solo per la virtuale
<goamon> sul pc 4gb su virtual ne ho impostati 1,5
<davyde84> come si fa a far partire skype in modo che non vada in conflitto con la cairo dock?
<goamon> cristian poi mi hanno detto che se il sistema gira su virtual non c'è il problema delle due schede video
<goamon> vero?
<cristian_c> goamon, forse ne servivano 2
<jester-> goamon: ne delle connessioni wifi visto che usa quelle dell'host
<davyde84> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && skype questo e' il comando ma funziona solo se lo faccio da terminale.. come si fa a metterlo sulle applicazioni d'avvio?
<cristian_c> davyde84, ahhhhh
<davyde84> o come si fa a far partire prima skype e poi la cairo dock?
<goamon> jester cosa?
<cristian_c> davyde84, quindi il comando funziona da terminale
<davyde84> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> davyde84, usi unity?
<davyde84> no
<davyde84> ubuntu 10.04
<cristian_c> davyde84, usi gnome-.shell?
<cristian_c> ah
<jester-> goamon: vbox usa connessione internet e video del sistema
<cristian_c> davyde84, c'è il tool apposito
<cristian_c> davyde84, asp
<davyde84> ah si?
<davyde84> riesci a scrivermelo che e' pronto in tavola? eheh :P
<davyde84> poi lo leggo
<cristian_c> lol
<goamon> ok pero io ho un problema di compatibilità in win8 con la mia stampate di rete e volevo vedere se con ubuntu invece andava bene
<cristian_c> ti pingo
<goamon> è possibile?
<cristian_c> davyde84, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<jester-> goamon: che stampante è
<goamon> lexmark
<goamon> ti devo dare il modello preciso?
<jester-> mmmm prova a installare una stampante di rete e vedere se la trova
<goamon> cristian allora per le due schede video tutto ok?
<jester-> goamon: e non ha i driver per winz8?
<goamon> non la riconosce
<cristian_c> goamon, in che senso?
<goamon> ieri mi hai detto che se avevo due schede video era un problema con ubuntu
<jester-> goamon: vobx è inNAT?
<cristian_c> goamon, sì, e lo ribadisco
<goamon> ma su virtual è ok?
<goamon> sono su virtualbox adesso
<cristian_c> goamon, ovviamente, come tutto, credo di no
<cristian_c> goamon, hai varie scelte a disposizione
<jester-> goamon: stampante di rete a me vmware in nat non la rileva, la rileva nell'altromodo
<cristian_c> ma dipende da cosa vuoi fare
<goamon> ma se volessi passare ad un solo sistema operativo come ubuntu sarebbe un gran problema per il mio pc, impostato con win8?
<jester-> goamon: centra un tubo winz8
<goamon> ok
<onebitxajax> mmmm
<goamon> jester adesso accendo la stamapnte
<goamon> cos'è wmware in nat?
<jester-> goamon: è tipo vbox e nat è l'opzione del network
<goamon> ok
<akis24> vi lascio  buon pranzo ci si legge ciao
<giacomo> buon giorno
<giacomo> scusate
<giacomo> ho un problema
<giacomo> ho installato ubuntu 12.10 su eecp m101mt
<giacomo> ma non funziona la web cam intergata
<giacomo> è un pò che giro per trovare la soluzione
<giacomo> qualcuno sà darmi qualche dritta?
<giacomo> vi dò i parametri tecnici
<leosacc> buongiorno :)
<giacomo> Id11 bus:001 Device004:Id13d3:5111 imc Network Intergates webcam
<giacomo> salve leosacc
<giacomo> forse è ora del pranzo :-(
<leosacc> ciao giacomo, diciamo che come orario.....
<cristian_c> giacomo, provato con cheese?
<giacomo> immagino
<giacomo> e che non cè proprio la directory
<giacomo> linux|videodev.h
<cristian_c> giacomo, uhm
<giacomo> prima di venire qui ho letto un pò di guide
<goamon_> spesso su virtual box mi si blocca. sara per la poca ram?
<cristian_c> giacomo, che ti dice cheese?
<giacomo> cheese è un programma?
<cristian_c> sì
<giacomo> non lo installato
<cristian_c> giacomo, unity?
<giacomo> ma ho installato skipe
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> giacomo, unity?
<giacomo> e video non lo dà
<cristian_c> uhm
<giacomo> installato parola grossa
<cristian_c> giacomo, ?
<goamon_> hey
<giacomo> per avviarlo debbo lanciare ..uno scritp
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> giacomo, non capisco, ho fatto una domanda, comunque
<jester-> va bè che è carnevale
<cristian_c> lol
<goamon_> ma se ad ubuntu do piu ram?
<cristian_c> goamon_, sì, buona idea
<giacomo> scusa
<cristian_c> giacomo, utilizzi unity?
<giacomo> non ho installato nessuno dei due citati cristian
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> giacomo, apri un terminale e digita:
<goamon_> ma se do piu ram ad ubuntu,quando è inattivo virtual box il resto della ram è tutta per win8? io non devo lavorarci in contemporanea
<giacomo> si dimmi
<jester-> goamon_: hai 4 fai 2 per parte
<cristian_c> giacomo, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> goamon_: e comunque sarà sempre un po sul lento essendo una macchina virtuale
<goamon_> si ma volevo sapere se quando virtual è spento la ram torna tutta per win8
<goamon_> basta che non si blocca per me va bene
<giacomo> ubuntu
<giacomo> mi restituisce questo cristian
<jester-> goamon_: spento è come se non ci fosse
<cristian_c> giacomo, allora usi unity
<goamon_> quindi torna disponibile tutta per win8 la ram
<goamon_> ti ripeto io non ci lavoro in contemporanea
<giacomo> quindi cristian che faccio?
<cristian_c> giacomo, en tra nella dash
<cristian_c> *entra
<giacomo> ...nella dash?
<cristian_c> sì
<giacomo> scusami..sono un newbie..cosè la dasch
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> spiega cosa è la dash
<cristian_c> !unity | giacomo
<ubot-it> giacomo: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> jester-, è difficile da spiegare a parole mie :D
<jester-> allora di la barrona a sinistra
<cristian_c> jester-, quello è il launcher
<giacomo> parli del desktop cristian
<jester-> clic inalto
<cristian_c> jester-, miii com'è complicato unity, non ci capisco niente tra tutti questi widget
<cristian_c> giacomo, la dash la raggiungi dal logo di ubuntu in alto
<cristian_c> a sinistra
<cristian_c> jester-, tra lens, hud, scope, e compagnia....
<jester-> cristian_c: dovrebbe essere il sistema cellofoni/tablet che farà fallire tutti i concorrenti
<cristian_c> e anche quicklist
<giacomo> capito quel disegno sopra
<giacomo> dove appare la barra
<cristian_c> uhm
<giacomo> e dove poi cercare le varie applicazioni
<cristian_c> giacomo, sì, digita cheese
<cristian_c> giacomo, oppure webcam
<giacomo> allora
<giacomo> con cheese non cè nulla
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> con webcam?
<giacomo> con webcam appare: browse-webcam.png
<cristian_c> uhm
<giacomo> poi solo sè vuoi acquistare web
<cristian_c> giacomo, dpkg -l | grep webcam
<cristian_c> ma cosa mettono di serie per le webcam su unity?
<giacomo> non chiederlo a mè
<giacomo> non appare nulla con quel comando
<cristian_c> giacomo, vai nel softwar center e installa cheese
<cristian_c> *software
<giacomo> scritto cosi: dpkg -l |grep webcam
<giacomo> ok
<cristian_c> uhm
<giacomo> manca il software
<cristian_c> -,-'
<onebitxajax> mm
<giacomo> a quanto capisco
<cristian_c> ?
<giacomo> lo stò installando
<cristian_c> ok
<giacomo> grazie per l'auito cristian
<giacomo> ora metto su il pranzo
<cristian_c> dimmi quando ha finito
<giacomo> buon appetito a tutti
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<giacomo> certo
<giacomo> tanto ci vuol tempo finchè scarica
<giacomo> giusto?
<cristian_c> uhm, non molto
<mibofra> ritornato
<Daniele> ciao a tutti
<Daniele> non sono sicuro si essere connesso
<Daniele> mi date conferma??
<cristian_c> !ping  | Daniele
<ubot-it> Daniele: pong
<Daniele> come si chiede aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Daniele
<ubot-it> Daniele: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Daniele> ok grazie
<Daniele> sai è la prima volta
<Daniele> Posseggo un asus 1215p con ubuntu 10.04 installato e funziona bena, ma la scheda di rete cioè la lan non va
<cristian_c> la prima volta non si scorda mai (cit.)
<Daniele> sta succedento qualcosa scusate ma devo andare ma torno dopo
<cristian_c> Daniele, fra un paio di mesi scade il supporto alla 10.04
<onebitxajax> |_||_||_||_|
<giacomo> buon appetito a tutti..eco e rientro
<stonygate> Salve popolo!
<stonygate> esiste un qualche programma per abbassare i consumi elettrici in ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> stonygate, meno cose sono attive, meno consumi
<cristian_c> stonygate, disattiva un po' di servizi
<cristian_c> inutili
<stonygate> e si! intendevo tipo per i dischi rigidi abbassare la velocità, cose simili
<cristian_c> uhm
<stonygate> pseudo paliativi, tipo la cpu non è a pieno regime quindi riducigli il voltaggio (se si puo fare che lo permette l'hardware)
<cristian_c> stonygate, generalmente il computer lo fa automaticamente
<cristian_c> stonygate, prova a vedere se hdparm fa al caso tuo
<stonygate> io ho un server della via tecnology s2100
<enzotib> ma è un laptop?
<cristian_c> server
<cristian_c> stonygate, hai letto in query?
<stonygate> hdparm -S 24 /dev/sda dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> mmmm
<stonygate> Dho!! mi era sfuggita la query
<cristian_c> -S    Put the drive into idle (low-power) mode, and also set the standby (spindown) timeout for the drive.
<cristian_c> qualche tempo fa un tizio si barcamenò per fare questa cosa dei dischi, mi pare qui
<stonygate> MMmmmm, io ho il mediatomb, con acuni film su un hdd dedicato, forse posso fare lo spindown su quello mentre l'atro lo mantengo attivo! altrimenti si crepa!
<stonygate> Leggo bene anche nelle wiky , one moment!
<cristian_c> io ho visto il man
<a7x> stonygate, risparmierai se va bene 10€ all'anno
<Daniele> ciao a tutti
<Daniele> ho un problema con il mio Asus 1215p
<cristian_c> Daniele, fra un paio di mesi scade il supporto alla 10.04
<Daniele> da qualche giorno ho installato una versione di ubuntu 10.04 dell'istituto maiorana
<cristian_c> lol
<Daniele> si ok
<stonygate> http://www.viaembedded.com/en/products/systems/1350/1/M%27SERV_S2100_%282-Bay,_Nano-ITX%29_%28EOL%29.html questo è il mio server
<Daniele> ma la rete lan non funziona cioè quando sono collegato in wireless come ora tutto ok ma quando collego il cavo lan non funziona internet
<stonygate> 10€ possono sembrar pochi ma alla fine eviti di cacciarli
<cristian_c> Daniele, ma la connessione via cavo la fai , almeno?
<Daniele> si
<Daniele> ma cosa intendi?
<slevin> ciao
<cristian_c> Daniele, che appare sul desktop l'icona di notifica che sei collegato via cavo
<slevin> qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritte sulle licenze open ?
<Daniele> no
<Daniele> ma in fase di installazione si
<Bina> ciao ragazzi.. non riesco a scrivere il file immagine sul cd.. mi segna sempre che il cd è troppo piccolo.. altre strade?
<LostInMyHead1> prova undvd
<cristian_c> slevin, ?
<LostInMyHead1> visto che è per dvd :P
<cristian_c> Daniele, uhm
<LostInMyHead1> Bina:
<cristian_c> Daniele, ifoconfig -a
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Daniele
<ubot-it> Daniele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bina> e va lo stesso? o devo scaricare un altro tipo di file?
<LostInMyHead1> Bina: da questa versione occorre un dvd
<Daniele> ora provo
<LostInMyHead1> non basta più il cd
<cristian_c> Bina , 750 MB mi pare
<slevin> @cristian_c mi hanno chiesto di rilasciare i sorgenti di un programma che scrissi qualche tempo fà , però vorrei capire quale licenza scegliere , in rete ho trovato solo confusione
<cristian_c> slevin, te l'hanno chiesto?
<cristian_c> slevin, puoi decidere tu come rilasciarlo :D
<Bina> infatti.. basta fare scrivi immagine su disco con un dvd inserito?
<cristian_c> Bina, penso di sì
<Daniele> risponde semplicemente comando non trovato
<slevin> è un programma che non mantengo più , vorrei rilasciarlo open  , sono andato a leggere gpl v2 e v3 ma ora ci capisco meno di prima XD
<cristian_c> Daniele, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> Daniele, ora è corretto
<giacomo> ciao cristina
<Terribile> mibofra ci sei ?
<giacomo> cristian scusa
<mibofra> ciao Terribile , come va?
<cristian_c> !chat | slevin
<ubot-it> slevin: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Terribile> bene
<cristian_c> slevin, ne parliamo lì
<Terribile> hai notizie
<slevin> ok grazie
<cristian_c> giacomo, lol
<giacomo> ma..una domanda cheese ci mette tanto ad scaricarsi?
<Terribile> in merito al problema di cui ti parlavo ieri
<cristian_c> giacomo, perché questa domanda? Un paio di minuti, dipende dalla connessione
<giacomo> sono ancora a metà
<giacomo> forse perchè è andato in sospensione
<Bina> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè il pc windows non mi legge la chiavetta USB ma mi trova solo floppy disk come archivio rimovibile
<cristian_c> giacomo, ma la connessione funziona?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Bina
<ubot-it> Bina: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<giacomo> certo..ma tieni conto ..ho mangiato
<giacomo> e quindi il portatile è andato in pausa
<giacomo> quindi ritengo sia caduta la connessione
<Daniele> ok ho incollato la rispota a quel link
<cristian_c> giacomo, controlla
<Daniele> e ora
<giacomo> essendo wirless
<cristian_c> Daniele, posta qui il link
<Daniele> ma come si fa
<giacomo> infatti
<Bina> non penso di essermi espressa in malo modo. non serviva prendersela, avevo letto sulle guide che si poteva entrare nel bios del computer e impostarglli su quale periferica andare a cercare il sistema operativo volevo solo dei chiarimenti..
<giacomo> cristian si era ..addormentata la connessione
<giacomo> risulta installato adesso
<Daniele> come si posta la risposta del terminale??
<giacomo> credo scrivendola daniele
<Daniele> daniele@ASUS-1215P:~$ ifoconfig -a Comando "ifoconfig" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "ifconfig" dal pacchetto "net-tools" (main) ifoconfig: comando non trovato daniele@ASUS-1215P:~$ ifconfig -a lo        Link encap:Loopback locale             indirizzo inet:127.0.0.1  Maschera:255.0.0.0           indirizzo inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Host           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1           RX packets:264 errors:0 drop
<cristian_c> !paste | Daniele
<ubot-it> Daniele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giacomo> ..e qual'e sarebbe il problema daniele?
<cristian_c> Daniele, è scritto
<giacomo> cristian adesso ho cheese
<giacomo> che debbo fare?
<cristian_c> giacomo, aprilo
<cristian_c> Bina, vuoi eseguire il boot da usb?
<giacomo> nbasta cliccare l'icona come in wn?
<cristian_c> giacomo, ?
<Daniele> in fase di installazione la rete lan funzionava tanto che ha anche fatto gli aggiornamenti dopo il riavvio la rete lan non funziona più ma la wireless si
<giacomo> ..aprire cheese ..basta clicare sul programma appena installato
<giacomo> ok
<giacomo> grazie
<giacomo> funziona cristian
<mossy> mibofra: vecchio mio, ti son mancato? :D
<cristian_c> giacomo, visro? non dovevi fare molto?
<cristian_c> *senza ?
<cristian_c> *visto
<giacomo> ...bhè il saggio sà di noncoscere tutto
<mibofra> ciao mossy :D
<giacomo> e che ha sempre da imparare
<giacomo> ...adesso
<mossy> ehehe ieri non sono più tornato xke rischiavo di lanciare il pc dalla finestra....
<cristian_c> mossy, sopratutto vecchio, ihihihihih
<giacomo> su m101t cè il tochscreen
<mossy> hai 2 minuti? ho parlato con jester stamattina... prima di fare quel che mi ha detto volevo sentire che ne pensavi tu
<giacomo> ..sapete sè si può attivare su butuntu..?
<mossy> in poche parola è spacciato il mio hd
<cristian_c> giacomo, penso di sì
<mossy> lol
<mossy> posso formattarlo
<cristian_c> giacomo, anche se non è molto diffuso
<giacomo> anche qui da terminale suppongo
<cristian_c> mossy, hai fatto il test smart?
<cristian_c> giacomo, mmmmhhh
<giacomo> anche sè toccando il muose si muove
<cristian_c> giacomo, mi sono posto poche volte il problema
<mossy> no cristian_c
<cristian_c> giacomo, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> mossy, fallo
<mossy> mi date il link x hostare le immagini?
<mossy> !img
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'img'
<mossy> !immagini
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'immagini'
<mossy> !imgbin
<giacomo> tocco il video ed il muose si sposta
<FloodBotIt1> mossy: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imgbin'
<cristian_c> !image | mossy
<ubot-it> mossy: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mossy> ah ok :_D grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> !guida
<ubot-it> guida is http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<cristian_c> lol
<giacomo> non è veloccisimo
<giacomo> ma esegue..
<giacomo> .-))
<cristian_c> giacomo, però funziona?
<giacomo> si
<cristian_c> è già qualcosa
<cristian_c> un inizio
<giacomo> mi consigli skipe per ubutnut?
<cristian_c> giacomo, boh
<cristian_c> sno gusti
<cristian_c> *sono
<giacomo> sè volessi avere una chat
<cristian_c> giacomo, ce ne sono vari
<giacomo> ..io lo avrei installato ..
<giacomo> skipe
<giacomo> almeno...credo
<giacomo> :-(
<giacomo> io guardando..con la barra mè lo fà vedere installato
<giacomo> in applicazioni
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<mossy> mibofra: http://imagebin.org/246153 sono bloccato qui, nonostante abbia cancellato le stringhe che avevo inserito nei file di sistema
<giacomo> ..si apre
<giacomo> ..quindi funzia
<giacomo> giusto?
<cristian_c> giacomo, fai il test di skype
<cristian_c> giacomo, compreso microfono
<mibofra> mossy: quando avvi il sistema, premi il tasto freccia sinistra, fai una foto agli errori che trovi al boot
<giacomo> ...da teminale ..
<giacomo> come? cristian
<cristian_c> giacomo, perchéP da terminale
<cristian_c> ?
<giacomo> ..come faccio il test sè non cè nessuno in linea?
<mossy> mibofra: e come te la uppo?
<mossy> esattamente, quando devo premerla?
<mibofra> mossy: me la metti dove vuoi
<mibofra> premilo subito prima dell'avvio di ubuntu
<mossy> e ma come?io ti sto scrivendo da 1 altro pc
<Daniele> come si posta la risposta di un terminale??
<mossy> dopo la passphrase x bloccare il boot dell hd schiaccio il tasto sinistro?
<giacomo> ...daniele ti avevano gia risposto
<mossy> Daniele: copi l'output e lo metti su pastebin
<mossy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giacomo> rigrazio cristian c
<giacomo> per l'auito
<mossy> hehehe giacomo io ormai qui dentro devo ringraziare tutti
<mossy> :D
<cristian_c> giacomo, il test automatico di skype lo conosci?
<cristian_c> giacomo, cè anche su skype per windows
<giacomo> mossy..siamo tutti qui per imparare
<mossy> vero giacomo
<giacomo> ...ma ..si può instalalre su ubuntu?? cristianc
<mossy> qui è meglio di una scuola
<cristian_c> giacomo, certo
<giacomo> ..bhè..preferisco isbagliare ed imparare..
<cristian_c> mossy, riesci a postare la foto su imagebin?
<mossy> no cristian_c non ho la minima idea di come fare....il sistema non parte
<mossy> e neanche so se ho "screenshootato"
<giacomo> che sitema hai mossy
<mossy> ubuntu
<mossy> 12.04
<cristian_c> mossy, fotocamera?
<mossy> cristian_c: si posso fare foto dal cell
<giacomo> ...partito il bbot?
<cristian_c> lool
<mossy> ma non so cosa fotografare oltre a http://imagebin.org/246153
<cristian_c> ah
<Daniele> credo sia questo il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633059/
<cristian_c> mossy, entra in live e fai il test smart
<mossy> cristian_c: mibofra prima con jester ho provato a fare sudo ecryptfs-recover-private da root...trova il file, ma non lo salva xke il fs è in sola lettura
<cristian_c> Daniele, eh, non c'è l'interfaccia ethernet
<cristian_c> Daniele, sei in virtualbox?
<mossy> cristian_c: con ubuntu live cosa devo scrivere x fare il test smart?
<Daniele> no sono connesso tramite wireless
<cristian_c> mossy, scusa ma non l'avevi impostato anche in scrittura?
<mibofra> mossy: torna in ripristino ed aspettami li
<cristian_c> mossy, io di solito uso gnome-disk-utility, detto anche Gestore dischi
<giacomo> scusate..magari..essendo nuovo
<cristian_c> Daniele, -,-'
<giacomo> mossy non ai prima a reinstallare?
<Daniele> si dimmi
<cristian_c> Daniele, ho domandato se hai installato ubuntu in virtualbox
<mossy> giacomo: ovvio, ma dato ke ho dati importanti e sono ad 1 passo dal recuperarli, volevo prima provare se si riusciva
<giacomo> ha..scusa
<Daniele> no con la iso scaricata dall'istituto maiorana
<mossy> mibofra: sono in ripristino...vado nella shell di root?
<cristian_c> Daniele, -,-'
<giacomo> ..credo basti una distribuzione live
<Daniele> si ci sono
<mossy> abbiam fatto cadere cristian...troppe domande ahjahaha
<giacomo> forse
<giacomo> rieccolo
<cristian_c> mi era crashato il client
<Daniele> cosa pùo essere successo??
<cristian_c> Daniele, ti chiedevo se hai installato ubuntu in macchna virtuale
<Daniele> no ma da una iso scaricatra dall'istituto Maiorana
<giacomo> forse la iso..non funziona bene Daniele
<giacomo> scaricala dal sito ubuntu
<mossy> sempre fare il check del md5
<Daniele> forse, ma in fase di installazione andava e solo dopo il riavvio che non va più
<cristian_c> Daniele, io ti chiedo che ora è e tu mi rispondi se fuori piove o no
<giacomo> ...capito
<giacomo> ...hai una disrto live daniele?
<Daniele> allora la risposta e un secco no
<Daniele> si su una chiavetta
<cristian_c> Daniele, eppure vedo questo: vboxnet0  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 0a:00:27:00:00:00
<mossy> :O
<cristian_c> mmmmmmhhhhhhhh
<mossy> che mac
<cristian_c> mossy, ops
<giacomo> magari è entrato con un pc windows
<giacomo> cristina
<giacomo> sorrycristian
<cristian_c> giacomo, eh, ma mica lo dice
<giacomo> ..magari è timido
<Daniele> non ho capito
<cristian_c> Daniele, dpkg -l | grep box
<cristian_c> sempre su pastebin
<Daniele> ok ora provo
<giacomo> sei dentro questa chat con un altro pc Daniele?
<Daniele> no
<cristian_c> giacomo, eh, ma il comando lèha digitato in ubuntu
<cristian_c> *l'ha
<giacomo> ...bhe almeno abbiamo capito
<giacomo> chè usa linux
<giacomo> non abbiamoc apito come si connette sè è bloccato
<cristian_c> giacomo, ti sembra accettabile il touch?
<giacomo> ..cosè il touch?
<giacomo> scusa
<cristian_c> touchscreen
<Daniele> ecco il link http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1633088/
<giacomo> ..lento..ma và
<cristian_c> ii  virtualbox-3.1                        3.1.8-61349~Ubuntu~karmic                         Sun VirtualBox
<cristian_c> karmic??????????
<cristian_c> giacomo, come supponevo XD
<giacomo> haha
<cristian_c> 14:59:13 <Daniele> allora la risposta e un secco no
<cristian_c> uhm
<Daniele> spiegati meglio per favore
<cristian_c> hai installato virtualbox a tua insaputa (cit.)
<giacomo> daniele..sè dice no credo ci sia poco da fare
<cristian_c> giacomo, la realtà smentisce
<giacomo> ...quindi mi sconsiglidi installare ubuntu su virtualbox
<cristian_c> tra l'altro karmic è la 9.10
<Daniele> che significa che ho installato virtualbox a mia insaputa??
<mossy> [15:05] <cristian_c> hai installato virtualbox a tua insaputa (cit.) lol
<cristian_c> quasi quattro anni fa
<mossy> sono stati gli hackers cinesi
<cristian_c> oppure è ubuntu che fa gli scherzi di notte
<cristian_c> Daniele, ho notato che virtualbox è installato sul tuo pc
<cristian_c> *sistema
<giacomo> ..scusa cristian come fai..?
<giacomo> a vedere stè cose
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633059/
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1633088/
<cristian_c> invece di eth0 c'è vboxnet0
<giacomo> ..si visto
<cristian_c> ci credo non gli funziona l'ethernet
<Daniele> posso risolvere il problema??
<mossy> ma è normale che quando si è in modalità di ripristino lo schermi "lampeggi"?
<giacomo> .....non saprei mossy
<cristian_c> Daniele, essendo che ti scade fra poco, ti suggerisco di installare un ubuntu vero
<cristian_c> magari con lugno supporto
<cristian_c> *lungo
<cristian_c> mossy, ?
<Daniele> quale distribuzione??
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<Daniele> 12.04??
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Daniele, dura cinque anni
<giacomo> meglio 12.10
<Daniele> oppure ??
<cristian_c> giacomo, no
<cristian_c> !rilasci | giacomo, Daniele
<ubot-it> giacomo, Daniele: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<mossy> cristian_c: ogni volta che sono sia sulla scelta del grub, che dopo in modalità ripristino mi "lampeggia" nel senso che dopo ogni tot secondi, mi diventa lo schermo nero x 1 secondo, per poi rimostrarmi la schermata di ripristino
<cristian_c> mossy, sarà una specie di standby
<giacomo> grazie
<mossy> minchia ogni 5 secondi diventa nero
<giacomo> ...5 secondi?
<giacomo> mi sembra pochino
<mossy> eh si
<mossy> ogni 5 secondi lampeggia
<Daniele> ma tutti gli effetti grafici posso averli??
<giacomo> mossynon avendo usato la console di ripristino
<cristian_c> Daniele, sia con ubuntu che con kubuntu hai gli effetti grafici
<giacomo> non saperi aiutarti
<Daniele> secondo te per questo pc "Eee PC Asus 1215P" quale ubuntu mi consigli??ù
<giacomo> vdo nell'altra chat
<giacomo> sè mi serve aiuto..rientro
<giacomo> .-)
<cristian_c> Daniele, cpu e ram
<Daniele> se mi dai il comando  ti posto tutto l'hardware
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> faccio prima a googlare
<cristian_c> Daniele, deboluccio
<cristian_c> Daniele, xubuntu ci va bene
<cristian_c> Daniele, credo si possa installare compiz anche su xubuntu
<Daniele> perchè dici deboluccio
<cristian_c> perché magari riesci a installare ubuntu o kubuntu, ma fa fatica
<cristian_c> sopratutto con gli effetti
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Daniele
<ubot-it> Daniele: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Daniele> si ho letto
<Daniele> eppure il mio pc è un netbook certificato per ubuntu
<cristian_c> Daniele, quando l'hai acquistato?
<Daniele> addirittura la 64 bit della versione 12.04
<cristian_c> ?
<Daniele> a settembre del 2012 nuovo a 189 dollari
<cristian_c> è nuovo
<cristian_c> uhm
<Daniele> si
<cristian_c> Daniele, beh, allora prova ubuntu, in caso contrario, vai sul sicuro con xubuntu
<cristian_c> che è anche più veloce
<Daniele> ok farò cosi
<Daniele> vi faccio sapere
<robur> oggi all'accensione, trovo solo il desktop vuoto senza icone ne' pannello. Ho cercato ma senza riuscire a risolvere.... (ho 12.04 LTS) grazie
<cristian_c> Daniele, però la 12.04 è più pesante della 10.04, al limite installi gnoem-shell se unity non ti aggrada
<cristian_c> robur, speiga anche cosa hai fatto prima
<cristian_c> *spiega
<robur> direi niente: ieri sera ho spento come sempre........ e questa mattina ho trovato questa sorpresa
<robur> questo succede con l'utente root. con un altro utente funziona
<cristian_c> robur, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | robur
<ubot-it> robur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<robur> cristian_c scusa la mia inesperienza, ma dove do il comando che hai postato?
<robur> perche' una volta entrato non funziona niente ne' mouse ne tasti......
<Daniele> scusami cristian posso postarti il link della certificazione. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10625/
<cristian_c> robur, sul temrinale
<cristian_c> *terminale
<cristian_c> roburAH
<cristian_c> robur, da modalità di ripristino, allora
<robur> devo prima spegnere brutalmente la macchina. daro' il comando entrando in modalita' di ripristino
<cristian_c> Daniele, la certificazione certifica appunto che l'hardware è supportato dalla distro
<cristian_c> robur, non so se esiste un metodo più soft
<cristian_c> beh, però senza mouse e tastiera....
<robur> cristian_c puo' essere ma io non ho trovato altro modo......pero' e' strano che solo il root sia inchiodato e un altro utente non root funzioni
<mossy> mibofra nuuuuuuuuuuuuuu non abbandonarmio
<cristian_c> robur, vai in moalità di ripristino e sapremo
<robur> provo (ora la macchina e' andata in stand-by e neppure con i tasti ritorna in vita......)
<cristian_c> uhm
<mossy> cristian_c: sai dirmi quanto potrebbe impiegarci un fsck di un hd di 500mb?
<mossy> cosi x avere 1 idea
<leosacc> ragazzi buon pomeriggio a tutti....
<robur> cristian_c eseguito istruzione ma non so come copiarla in paste.ubuntu.com . Mouse e tasti sono inibiti. Il comando pero' mi sembra fare riferimento a un repository chiamato precise universe
<robur> cristian_c in rete avevo trovato anche la possibilita' di dare il comando startx. Il risultato e': X: user not authorized to run the X server. aborted
<LostInMyHead> robur: prova a postare un'immaigne dello schermo
<LostInMyHead> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> mossy, MB?
<cristian_c> robur, se la tastiera non funziona, come hai fatto a digitare il comando? :D
<mossy> cristian_c: MB?
<mossy> che vuol dire'
<mossy> ?
<cristian_c> 15:36:53 <mossy> cristian_c: sai dirmi quanto potrebbe impiegarci un fsck di un hd di 500mb?
<mossy> lol
<mossy> 500gb
<mossy> niente cmq risolto
<cristian_c> elleoelle
<robur> cristian_c, LostInMyHead, ubot-it mi spiego meglio :-) ho due macchine.una impallata che quando e' nell'utente root non rende disponibile il mouse e le scorciatoie con i tasti. I tasti funzionano solo in modalita scrittura quando sono nel terminale. In questo modo non posso copiare ed inviare link. Al piu' posso riassumere quel che mi sembra il risultato :-( ... un bel pasticcio
<LostInMyHead> fai foto almeno ... se no chi ti segue non capisce :P
<cristian_c> robur, copia l'output su file
<robur> LostInMyHead ci provo
<EffeGi> !
<fra_dolcino> ciao, qualche consiglio sul risparmio energetco: ho un laptop hp  compaq 6715s, si scalda troppo con ubuntu 12.04, pur non utilizzando programmi pesanti e avendo unity in 2d. Ho isntallato Jupiter per è un altro piccolo aplet per limitare velocità del processore, ma si scalda lo stesso
<fra_dolcino> poco fa si è spento da solo perché ha raggiunto la temperatura critica anche se avevo settato Jupiter per il risparmio energetico
<mibofra> fra_dolcino: utilizzare jupiter
<fra_dolcino> scusate la dislessia
<EffeGi> Gli hp hanno spesso questo problema (anche in Windows)
<fra_dolcino> mibofra: appunto l'ho installato ieri sera, oggi era settato su powersaving e si è spento il computer da quanto era caldo
<fra_dolcino> non mi era mai successo prima, il colmo è che succede ora che ho messo questa applet
<mibofra> figurati senza LOL
<fra_dolcino> prima si scaldava ma non mi è mai capitato che raggiungesse la temperatura critica da spegnersi
<mibofra> fra_dolcino: dai in un terminale sensors
<mibofra> e posta su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> il risultato
<FloodBotIt1> mibofra: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mibofra> FloodBotIt1 dei miei stivali, dov'è il tuo amico FloodBotIt2 ?
<fra_dolcino> mibofra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633378/
<fra_dolcino> mibofra, però Jupiter segnala la temperatura di 49 gradi, ben 8 in più rispetto a lm-sensors
<mibofra> fra_dolcino: e non ti da limite dei sensori
<fra_dolcino> mibofra, si scusa ecco l'output completo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1633389/
<fra_dolcino> non so qualche debba essere la temperatura media per le attività medie...
<fra_dolcino> quale
<Kagliostro> sera a tutti
<mibofra> fra_dolcino, non dovresti avere nessun problema
<Kagliostro> ho un problema con la scheda di rete molto lenta nel trasferimento file dal mio NAS al pc con ubuntu 12.04
<Kagliostro> scheda ethernet intel
<fra_dolcino> mibofra, allora non sò cosa l'abbia fatto surriscaldare prima, può essere l'alimentatore...?
<Kagliostro> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Kagliostro, con windows è più veloce?
<fra_dolcino> ma immagino se è quello ti si brucia e basta
<Kagliostro> windows?
<Kagliostro> cos'e' windows
<mibofra> fra_dolcino, può essere
<Kagliostro> ho provato con mac e tutto funziona a meraviglia
<Kagliostro> credo sia un problema di driver e di samba, perche' i download da sito internet vanno come una scheggia
<Kagliostro> preciso: ho provato la rete usando un laptop mac...
<Kagliostro> perfetto ho provato a seguire un tutorial e da 29 sono passato a 5
<Kagliostro> ottimo
<akis24> buon pomeriggio
<mettilainbuca> raga c'è qualcuno che ha dimestichezza nell'installare distro linux leggere su pc datati che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<mettilainbuca> raga c'è qualcuno che ha dimestichezza nell'installare distro linux leggere su pc datati che potrebbe aiutarmi perfavore?
<EffeGi> Io sul mio ho messo lubuntu
<cristian_c> !chat | mettilainbuca
<ubot-it> mettilainbuca: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !ppa | robur
<ubot-it> robur: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
 * cristian_c inaugura la voce del bot tagliando il nastro con le forbici di ordinanza
<robur> uhm ... concretamente cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> robur, radi al suolo ubuntu e reinstallalo
<robur> !!! senza soluzione di ripristino alternativa?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> robur, ci sono guide sul wiiki
<robur> .... vado a consultare le guide sul wiki :-(
<cristian_c> robur, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Reinstallazione
<test_> ciao
<cristian_c> robur, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<test_> mi servirebbe un piccolo aiuto
<test_> da voi che sicuramente avete più esperienza di me
<test_> chi può aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | test_
<ubot-it> test_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<test_> mi occorre sapere per favore la differenza tra le versioni 12.04 lts e 12.04 lts versione della comunità
<cristian_c> test_, asp
<cristian_c> test_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdItaliano
<test_> questa guida immagino sia riferita alla versione della comunity, giusto ?
<cristian_c> test_, già
<test_> praticamente cambia solo la lingua e la facilità di utilizzo tra le 2 versioni, è cosi ?
<cristian_c> test_, c'è qualche personalizzazione rispetto alla standard, ma nulla di più
<cristian_c> test_, la lingua non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> test_, dove la vedi la facilità? O.o
<test_> capito, quindi forse penso sia preferibile prendere la lts normale
<test_> almeno è originale senza nessuna modifica apportata
<cristian_c> non ti cambia molto
<test_> già
<cristian_c> come preferisci
<test_> ok ti ringrazio
<DIEGO16231> salve
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, ciao vvff
<cristian_c> :D
<DIEGO16231> avrei intenzione di acquistare una chiavetta per internet c'è qualche accorgimento per usarla su ubuntu
<DIEGO16231> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, beh, controlla se (googlando) qualcuno l'ha già usata su ubuntu
<DIEGO16231> vedevo sulle offerte internet di tim che non tt supportano linux, ubuntu etc
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, sì , ma solo sulla carta
<DIEGO16231> quindi speravo in qualche suggerimento vs
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, quasi nessun hardware è ufficialmente supportato
<cristian_c> quasi mai troverai sulle confezioni che supporta linux
<cristian_c> eppure la maggior parte è supportato
<DIEGO16231> ho capito
<DIEGO16231> conflitti di marketing
<DIEGO16231> :D
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, quindi ti conviene googlare quando ne trovi una che ti interessa
<cristian_c> e vedi se è già stata installata
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, no, è che linux non lo calcolano
<DIEGO16231> e dovranno ricredersi
<DIEGO16231> piu ne parlo in giro e piu mi accorgo che si interessano
<cristian_c> di solito è la community a fabbricare i driver, e non il produttore, che anche se li fabbrica non ha interesse a scriverlo sulle confezioni,c dato che siamo l15 nel mercato desktop
<cristian_c> *l'1%
<DIEGO16231> dimmi una cosa cristian_c
<DIEGO16231> dove trovo la lista dei comandi e relativa spiegazionne per ubuntu
<Aizram> le huawei di solito funzionano bene e la tim da pure i driver per linux
<DIEGO16231> grazie aizram
<cristian_c> !comandi | DIEGO16231
<ubot-it> DIEGO16231: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> DIEGO16231, hai provato a scaricare con una connessione decente?
<cristian_c> dal software center
<DIEGO16231> non ancora
<DIEGO16231> ieri usavo la connessione di un cellulare
<DIEGO16231> e altimenti il router di un mio vicino
<DIEGO16231> con il suo permesso ovviamente
<mossy2> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Artemisia> Salve ragazzi, sono nuova mi potete aiutare...
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Artemisia
<ubot-it> Artemisia: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<LostInMyHead> !chiedi | Artemisia
<Artemisia> Ok. Ho installato ubuntu 12.10 remix a 32 bit su un vecchio desktop, ma non iresco a vedere a video le barre, cose fare?
<mossy2> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Artemisia, remix?
<cristian_c> Artemisia, da dove l'hai scaricata?
<jester-> Artemisia: dove l'hai presa la remix che mi pare non sia piu di serie
<jester-> c'è la studio ma la remix
<jester-> ma non
<mapreri> forse gnome remix?
<LostInMyHead> !italiano | jester-
<ubot-it> jester-: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<mapreri> oppure la remix di cantaro (le fa ancora?)
<Artemisia> è una versione del Prof. Antonio Cantaro
<jester-> Artemisia: non essendo ufficiale non sappiamo come è combinata
<jester-> e non si assiste su relrase non ufficiali, chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Artemisia> Funziona benissimo
<cristian_c> lol
<Artemisia> è quella da cui sono connessa in questo momento da un altro computer
<akis24> forse potrebbe provare da terminale a dare unity --reset e vedere se ricompaiono
<jester-> Artemisia: il fatto è, altre alla politica del canale, che non sapendo come è stata taroccata come ti assistiamo
<Artemisia> questo è vero, però pensavo che fosse un problema di facile soluzione
<jester-> Artemisia: di solito almeno un wiki e un mezzo forum lo dovrebbero fornire se è un tarocco serio
<Artemisia> Sì il forum c'è ma essendo domenica il Prof. non c'è
<Artemisia> Va bè ho capito che nessuno mi può aiutare. Grazie lo stesso alla prossima.
<matteomatteo> ho un quesito, ho un toshiba tecra s2, centrino duo, 80 gb hdd, sto tentando di ridargli un senso installandoci ubuntu 12.10...dopo averlo installato, però, mi da seri problemi grafici quando apro la dash, ed il mouse inoltre impazzisce e va dove vuole...avete suggerimenti?? grazie mille
<KLA> ho cercato di installare ubuntu 21 10 su hd usb
<KLA> dice non é stato selezionato nessun file sistem di root
<KLA> non riesco a capire
<KLA> a andare avanti
<enzotib> ma quando? durante il partizionamento?
<KLA> si
<KLA> appena clicco su installa
<KLA> eppure ho fatto come scritto su wiki
<enzotib> KLA, Installa non è durante il partizionamento
<KLA> creato anche area di swap
<KLA> ehh
<KLA> prima dell installazione
<crash_76> se installi la 21.10 e ovvo che ti dice quello.... sei troppo avanti con le distribuzioni
<crash_76> XD
<KLA> e che metto?
<KLA> 1210
<KLA> XD
<rusfus> salve a tutti
<rusfus> c'e' qualcuno disposto a darmi una mano con un problema di rete tra 2 pc??
<figliolprodigo> vorrei installare ubuntu 12.10 su un pc del 2006 che è fermo alla versione 9.10, secondo voi è fattibile?
<rusfus> praticamente ho installati il pacchetto "openssh-server"
<andre90s> Ciao a tutti :)
<andre90s> in 2 step, come faccio a leggere i file di Windows da Ubuntu? (no Wubi)
<rusfus> digitando " sftp://xxxx@192.168.xxx.xxx" da una finestra del nautilus mi apre la connessione, mi chiede la psw 2 o 3 volte e poi mi dice che e impèossibile aprire la connessione dal server. come posso rimediare?? pls help me!!
<andre90s> non c'è nessuno disponibile?
<g16> figliolprodigo: ubuntu 12.10 certamente no, semmai xubuntu o lubuntu 12.10.
<rusfus>  c'e' qualcuno disposto a darmi una mano con un problema di rete tra 2 pc?? praticamente ho installati il pacchetto "openssh-server" digitando " sftp://xxxx@192.168.xxx.xxx" da una finestra del nautilus mi apre la connessione, mi chiede la psw 2 o 3 volte e poi mi dice che e impossibile aprire la connessione dal server. come posso rimediare?? pls help me!!
<figliolprodigo> g16: grazie mille
<Marienthal> Buona Domenica
<Guest85272> e possibile  dowgrandare ubuntu?
<Guest85272> è possibile  dowgrandare ubuntu?
<Marienthal> vorrei far funzionare la mia fotocamera che fa anche da webcam su ubuntu. dal sistema viene riconosciuta come Bus 005 Device 009: ID 05e1:0b01 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd
<Marienthal> Qualcuno mi può aiutare grazie
<g16> Guest85272: la cosa più semplice è reinstallare. Che io sappia, non c'è un tool che fa downgrade in automatico, tecnicamente si può fare "a mano" ma … a tuo rischio e pericolo.
<g16> Se hai installato in una macchina virtuale o su un btrfs, puoi però fare snapshot prima di fare aggiornamenti o modifiche, se non vanno cancelli lo snapshot ed è come se non li avessi fatti.
<Guest85272> come si puo fare manualmente?nonostante i rschi voglio provareù
<g16> Guest85272: personalmente non l'ho mai fatto, su Google qualcuno dice di esserci riuscito, attenzione però, le istruzioni potrebbero non essere aggiornate.
<Guest85272> ho provato a cercare ma si puo fare via sudo?
<n3tz666> Guest85272, personalmente credo sia un lavoro ostico e lungo e forse la soluzione migliore, come diceva g16, è reinstallare da zero per una questione di tempo
<fra_dolcino> ciao, chi ha usato Jupiter per limitare il riscaldamento?
<marco> buonasera a tutti
<Guest10504> scusate ho bisogno di una mano ch potrebbe aiutarmi ?
<g16> !chiedi | Guest10504
<ubot-it> Guest10504: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest10504> qualcuno sa come eliminare una partizione attiva  ? aiuto
<g16> Guest10504: non puoi, prima devi smontarla
<g16> Sai qual è la partizione? /dev/sdXn?
<n3tz666> Guest10504, e poi gli dai di fdisk
<Guest10504>  io ora sto col sistema ubuntu prova avevo windows7 che non parte più perchè ho attivato una altra partizione attiva ... ora da ubuntu sarebbe
<Guest10504> possibile eliminare quella partizione attiva
<n3tz666> Guest10504,  cosa intendi per "partizione attiva" ?
<neramarea> sera. qualcuno è pratico delle extension di gnome shell?
<Guest10504> cioè che al momento dell'avvio del pc parte questa partizione che è vuota al posto di quella contenente windows7
<n3tz666> Guest10504,  quindi devi risistemare il boot di win7 al posto di ubuntu se non ho capito male.......
<Guest10504> si ma ubuntu non è installato è in prova col cd che servirebbe per installarlo
<g16> Guest10504: hai modificato il flag "boot"?
<Guest10504> no
<n3tz666> Guest10504, Googlando ho trovato questo -> http://gmstyle.org/ubuntu-guide/131-ripristinare-il-master-boot-record-mbr-di-windows-7-dopo-la-rimozione-di-un-sistema-gnu-linux.html
<Guest10504> si visto
<LostInMyHead> !mbr | Guest10504
<ubot-it> Guest10504: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<LostInMyHead> n3tz666: linka le guide ufficiali che tendenzialmente sono aggiornate e sicure
<n3tz666> LostInMyHead, ok scusate…..
<LostInMyHead> n3tz666:  è per l'utente che aiuti..
<LostInMyHead> poi se yvesBsAs legge questa mi sputa in un occhio
<n3tz666> LostInMyHead, capisco è più che giusto non ho letto tutte le regole :)
<LostInMyHead> n3tz666: ti può anche essere di aiuto il bot che ti risparmia le ricerche a varie guide
<LostInMyHead> !voci | n3tz666
<ubot-it> n3tz666: elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<n3tz666> LostInMyHead, grazie
<Guest10504> ok ok io adesso da questo sistema ubuntu posso eliminare una partizione  ? questo è quello che mi serve
<Guest10504> c'è un modo per smontare,eliminare una partizione ?
<n3tz666> Guest10504, si puoi utilizzare fdisk per togliere la partizione ubuntu dal sistema
<Guest10504> fdisk è un programma
<n3tz666> Guest10504, si
<Guest10504> c'è la versione per ubuntu vero ?
<n3tz666> Guest10504, lo trovi già nel cd che utilizzi per avviare in live ubuntu
<Guest10504> dove esattamente ?
<n3tz666> Guest10504, basta avviare la live ed accedere in console
<Guest10504> sono in console accedo da qui con la prova ma non trovo fdisk
<n3tz666> Guest10504, poi lanci il programma fdisk /dev/sdX dove la X rappresenta il disco che devi gestire
<n3tz666> Guest10504, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/it/man8/fdisk.8.html
<Guest10504> grazie
<LostInMyHead> da livecd ci sta anche gparted.... leggermente più grafico
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-03
<betaBB> ok ok splitt in corso
<akis24> giorno
<asgardiano> com'era il canale della chat?
<akis24> !chat | asgardiano
<akis24> ecco #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac_> forse ce l'ho fatta!
<pac_> non vorrei essere noioso ma non capisco questo problema http://imagebin.org/290648
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<roby_> buongiorno, qualcuno sa se c'è una possibilità di continuare a usare ubuntu su un portatile acer aspire 5738zg processore pentium t4400 4giga ram scheda video ati hd4650 graphics 1giga ?
<roby_> spero resista acceso fino alla risposta, si surriscalda e si spegne
<roby_> da qualche giorno
<akis24> roby_:  si certo
<roby_> aspetto qualche aggiornamento o possiamo risolvere  qui ?
<akis24> roby_:  e dipende dal problema che hai
<roby_> si surriscalda dopo 5-10 minuti e si spegne ...
<akis24> esponi il problema roby_
<akis24> roby_:  provveduto a pulire polvere ecc ?
<roby_> con 7 gira
<roby_> ho messo le ventole per ubuntu sotto
<roby_> ma nulla
<akis24> roby_: hai installato driver ati ?
<roby_> se copio un file il processore aumenta la temperatura e si spegne
<roby_> i drivere sono quelli open
<Cronos900> ciao ragazzi, ho installato il pacchetto cxFreeze con apt, lo posso importare nell'ambiente di sistema python ma non posso importarlo in virtualenv, qualcuno mi sa spiegare il perchè?
<roby_> quelli ati non li prende ne in automatico ne li da disponibili
<roby_> in drive aggiuntivi
<akis24> roby_:  versione di ubuntu ?
<roby_> allora, avevo la 12.04 e andava bino sino a qualche giorno fa ....poi è apparso il problema ..ho installato la 13.10 ...ma appena finita l'installazione è riapparso il problema
<roby_> ho installato tutti i desktop e quello che mi sta permettendo di stare qui è lubuntu
<akis24> roby_:  io proverei a rimettere la 12.04 allora
<akis24> roby_:  o perlomeno provare da live e vedere se va bene
<roby_> sulla 13.10
<roby_> quindi credo di poter affermare che dalla 12.04 alla 13.10 non funziona più
<roby_> rimetto la 12 e non aggiorno ?
<roby_> la 12.04 si
<roby_> sino agli ultimi aggiornamenti di fglrx etc di qualche giorno fa
<akis24> roby_: la 12.04 lts quindi  aggiornamento pacchetti si ma avanzamento versione no fin quando non esce la 14.04
<roby_> non devo dare apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<akis24> roby_:  la 12.04 lts accetta avanzamenti di versione solo lts
<akis24> roby_: anche se dai il comando non avanza di versione a meno che modifichi i repo
<roby_> lo avevo così ma loro hanno aggiornato tutti  i drive ati, open e non, la settimana scorsa e ...... ok,
<roby_> ho tenuto la 12.04 sino a 5 giorni fa circa poi è apparso il problema che ho ritrovato nella 13.10
<roby_> grazie akis24 , aspettiamo aprile.... :(
<akis24> roby_: va bene
<roby_> ok, stacco.. a presto
<akis24> roby_:  comunque strano  io ho il 5720 con lts e funziona bene
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |  È uscita Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy
<mec> non riesco a scaricare ubuntu qualcuno sa dirmi perchè?
<ExPBoy> mec, da dove lo scarichi?
<mec> da questo sito
<ExPBoy> quale?
<ExPBoy> qui sei in una chat irc non in un sito
<ExPBoy> vai qui : http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ExPBoy> ops il bot è assente
<ExPBoy> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<mec> lo sto scaricando grazie
<ExPBoy> prego
<cla480> a
<tdk200> cristian_c che te possino
<tdk200> scusate per installare cairo dock senza aggiungere ppa come si può fare?
<icemanbp> qualcuno ha mai provato a usare mininet???
<aurelio5459> Non riesco ad installare ubuntu 13.10 32 bit sul pc fisso con sistema operativo windows xp. Ho proceduto come segue: Ho scaricato  sul pc ubuntu 13.10, ho masterizzato  il file scaricato su dvd. Dal bios ho impostato la partenza primaria del divd ed ho provveduto a salvare le modifiche. Al riavvio del pc  il dvd non parte, parte sempre il sistema operativo windows.  Grazie
<rawwwwer> salve, ho 12.04 e da un po la ventola del portatile gira al max. Sapete cos e?
<ZioBaldone> Salve, ho una domanda riguardo l'installazione in dual-boot
<glpiana> ola
<tdk200> salve
<tdk200> per installare cairo dock senza inserire il ppa come si fa?
<marko> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<marko> avrei una domanda riguardo all'installazione di ubuntu e sistema uefi
<marko> se disabilito uefi (dal menu del bios) e poi installo ubuntu alla vecchia maniera eliminando completamente le partizioni di windows e uefi
<marko> il tutto dovrebbe funzionare?
<glpiana> !uefi | marko
<glpiana> non c'è ubot -.-
<marko> glpiana?
<glpiana> marko, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<marko> grazie glpiana, ora lo leggo
<marko> ah, ma l'ho già letto
<marko> volevo solo sapere se qualcuno di voi ha esperienza personale
<marko> prima di cominciare a fare qualcosa di irreparabile
<marko> perchè a me interessa solo avere ubuntu e non anche windows8
<marko> ma leggendo questo: "Nel caso l'UEFI non risultasse abilitato o del tutto assente, per l'installazione di Ubuntu è sufficiente utilizzare la procedura standard. In caso contrario procedere con i successivi paragrafi."
<marko> non dovrei avere problemi se disabilito uefi, no?
<cristian__c> marko, da quanto usi ubuntu?
<marko> anni ormai, ma è la prima volta che devo installare da nuovo con uefi
<marko> perchè cristian__c ?
<cristian__c> marko, perché vuoi disabilitare uefi?
<marko_> la mia domanda non è se posso disabilitare uefi
<marko_> è se posso eliminare tutte le partizioni di windows, installare ubuntu ed il tutto funziona
<cristian__c> marko_, ti consiglio comunque di lasciare la partizione di ripristino
<marko_> perchè?
<cristian__c> per poter creare dei dischi di ripristino
<marko_> ripeto: a me windows non interessa
<cristian__c> oggi no
<cristian__c> ma è stato pagato, evidentemente, con l'acquisto del pc
<marko_> evidentemente, ma è stata una scelta obbligata
<cristian__c> lol
<marko_> di nuovo: a ma windows non interessa, ne oggi, ne mai
<akis24> ciao
<marko_> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao marko_
<marko_> bel chan di help...
<marlin79> Salve a tutti
<marlin79> ho problemi nello scaricare i plugins di flash player
<marlin79> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<akis24> marlin79:  quali plugin ?
<marlin79> quelli di flash player
<marlin79> in particolare quelli che richiede radio parsifal
<akis24> marlin79:  apri il gestore di pacchetti e li trovi
<marlin79> dove scusami
<marlin79> non li trovo
<akis24> marlin79: o il gestore dei pacchetti oppure dal software center   adobe-flashplugin
<marlin79> provo
<akis24> marlin79:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash  dai un occhiata
<marlin79> grazie mille akis24
<marlin79> ho risolto
<akis24> prego
<marlin79> scusami di nuovo akis24
<marlin79> per lo scanner scx4623f come dovrei fare
<marlin79> la stampante la rileva automaticamente ma lo scanner no
<akis24> marlin79: che stampante ?
<marlin79> scx 4623f
<akis24> marca ?
<marlin79> è una multifunzione
<akis24> marlin79: ho capito la marca quale è ?
<cristian_c> samsung
<marlin79> samsung
<marlin79> samsung
<akis24> marlin79: guardato sul sito della samsung se ci sono driver per linux ?
<akis24> marlin79: comunque installa xsane
<cristian_c> SCX-4623	USB	0x04e8/0x3434	Good	 	 xerox_mfp
<cristian_c> (1.0-13)	sane-xerox_mfp
<marlin79> provo ad installare xsane
<cristian_c> SCX-4623FW	USB	0x04e8/0x3440	Good	 	 xerox_mfp (1.0-13)	sane-xerox_mfp
<cristian_c> marlin79, da root va?
<marlin79> no
<marlin79> cmq ho risolto con xsane
<marlin79> grazie a tutti
<marlin79> sempre gentilissimi
<testatore> buonasera, mi servirebbe una mano per configurare la rete su una macchina (ubuntu server  ) virtuale  su virtual box. Qualcuno ha esperienza in questo e può darmi una mano?
<akis24> testatore:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<testatore> akis24: ho visto ma non è quello che serve a me
<akis24> testatore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<testatore> in pratica io ho una macchina ubuntu desktop, ho installato virtual box e creato due server virtuali, a me serve che queste macchine virtuali siano visibili all'esterno e abbiano un ip statico sulla stessa rete della macchina desktop
<akis24> testatore: servirebbe un esperto di reti
<testatore> akis24: conosci qualche canale qui su freenode? anche in inglese. com'era il comando per listare i chan su irc?? non mi ricordo
<krabador> testatore, puoi andare su #networking
<krabador> qui su freenode
<krabador> molto frequentato
<testatore> krabador: provo. Grazie
<Ilari2000> Buongiorno. Ormai un mese fa dopo aver digitato init 1 al mio computer è comparso uno schermo nero con sopra a sinistra un asterisco.Allora ho provato a riavviarlo ma dopo aver digitato la password nella schermata d'accesso per un nanosecondo c'è stato uno schermo nero e dopo mi ha riportato alla schermata d'accesso.Cosa devo fare per risolvere questo problema?
<testatore> ok grazie a tutti
<Ilari2000> Perché nessuno mi ascolta?
<krabador> Ilari2000, devi dare informazioni
<krabador> su che pc hai e che ubuntu
<Ilari2000> krabador le ho date già prima
<krabador> Ilari2000, no, hai solo scritto dello "schermo nero con sopra a sinistra un asterisco"
<krabador> potresti avere un commodore 64, per quello che hai detto
<Ilari2000> OK krabador adesso te le dico
<Ilari2000> Ho un Lenovo dov'era preinstallato Windows 8
<Ilari2000> Krabador,ho un Lenovo con preinstallato Windows 8
<Ilari2000> krabador,ho un Lenovo dov'era preinstallato windows 8
<krabador> Ilari2000, che ubuntu ti da il problema
<Ilari2000> krabador,non mi da nessun problema
<krabador> Ilari2000, nella domanda di prima "Cosa devo fare per risolvere questo problema?"
<arturo> ciao atutti
<arturo> cerco informazioni sono novellino..
<krabador> arturo, chiedi
<arturo> grazie, non sono pratico con l'informatica, forse ubuntu non è per me? non riesco neanche ad installare la mia stampante epson
<arturo> acrobat reader... etc etc
<akis24> perfetto arturo  che versione di ubuntu usi o provi a usare ?
<krabador> arturo, per i pdf ci sono diversi reader
<arturo> ecco...come ti rispondo per esempio?
<krabador> ma se vuoi quella di acrobat
<arturo> no no non per forza quello...ma l'iter per caricare un software qual'é?
<krabador> puoi scaricarla dal sito
<krabador> arturo, come fai a non ricordarti che ubuntu hai installato?
<arturo> bella domanda... krabador!
<arturo> 13.10 trovata!
<akis24> arturo:  https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html buona lettura
<arturo> ragazzi,, c'é qualche tutorial che posso comprare?
<arturo> ah grazie akis24
<akis24> prego grazie a krabador
<arturo> grazie a tutti e buon lavoro, alla prossima sciocchezza
<krabador> ciao
<D4d0> !skype | D4d0
<D4d0> !skipe
<akis24> y
<D4d0> !skype
<akis24> i boto sono down al momento D4d0
<akis24> bot*
<D4d0> ok
<krabador> D4d0, per skype, abiliti i repository partner, aggiorni con sudo apt-get update , da terminale, e poi puoi installarlo dal software center, o con sudo apt-get install skype
<D4d0> grazie kranador ma era per impratichirmi con i bot della irc
<Vanni_> ciao! ho un problema, ho ubuntu 12.04, all avvio del pc carica il S.O. poi invece di avere l interfaccia grafica si apre direttamente il terminale, come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Vanni_: successo dopo aver fatto?
<Vanni_> jester-: dopo avere aggiornato qualche software come richiesto dal gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> Vanni_: hai aggiunto ppa?
<Vanni_> jester-: non ricordo, ho aggiornato ma senza guardare i dettagli di ciò chea ggiornasse
<jester-> Vanni_: autenticati e poi dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vanni_> jester-: ok
<Vanni_> jester-: mi chiede di aggiornare 200 kb di archivi, accetto?
<Vanni_> jester-: ha aggiornato python-apt
<jester-> Vanni_: startx
<Vanni_> jester-: mi da una serie di errori
<jester-> cosa dice alla fine
<Vanni_> jester-: server error è l'ultima linea
<HesherMayers> Hry
<jester-> Vanni_: ce scheda grafica hai
<HesherMayers> Italian,here ?
<Vanni_> jester-: Nvidia
<Vanni_> dovrebbe essere Nvidia
<cybernova> !ciao | HesherMayers
<cybernova> lol
<GIGIO1965> Scusate, non riesco a disibstallare youtube-dl   Potreste darmi l'esatto codice per il terminale?
<GIGIO1965> disinstallare
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, come lo hai installato?
<GIGIO1965> con questo:  sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, da software center, synaptic o terminale
<GIGIO1965> Grazie cristian. Fatto
<jester-> Vanni_: che nvidia
<Vanni_> jester-: cred ge force 6
<jester-> Vanni_: di sicuro hai pacioccato coi driver
<Vanni_> jester-: io non ho mnodificAto nulla manualmente, forse qualche aggiornamento
<jester-> Vanni_: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Vanni_> jester-: non mi riconosce dpkg-l
<jester-> Vanni_:  dpkg -l
<jester-> lo spazio
<Vanni_> jester-: errore sciocco, comando dato,
<jester-> risposta?
<Vanni_> jester-: una serie di nvidia con moduli diversi
<jester-> Vanni_:quelle con ii a sinistra
<Vanni_> jester-: non ne ho, la prima linea mi da: nvidia 173 un codice e poi nvidia binary xorg graphics
<jester-> a sinistra cosa c'è invece che ii
<Vanni_> jester-: se è giusto kernel module and VDPAU library
<Vanni_> jester-: la lista è lunga
<Vanni_> jester-: è divisa tipo in 3 colonne
<Vanni_> jester-: trovato con ii ho: nvidia 173, nvidia 304, nvidia-cg-toolkit, nvidia common nvidia-settings e nvidia-settings-304
<jester-> Vanni_: se non dici se a sinsitra del nome c'èp ii o rc
<Vanni_> jester-: tutti quelli hanno ii,  rc è solo rc nvidia-glx-177
<jester-> Vanni_: non possono essere tutti ii
<jester-> Vanni_: dimmi quali hanni ii
<Vanni_> jester-:  ii   nvidia 173, ii nvidia 304, ii   nvidia cg toolkit, ii nvidia common, ii invidia settings e ii nvidia settings 304
<jester-> Vanni_: e poi dici che non hai fatto casino
<jester-> hai due driver assieme
<Vanni_> jester-: i software han fatto casino, io facevo casino solo quando si modificava manualmente il file xorg annni fà
<jester-> Vanni_: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-304
<jester-> Vanni_: maddai
<jester-> Vanni_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-173
<jester-> Vanni_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-173
<jester-> Vanni_: è nvidia-304 o nvidia-glx-304
<Vanni_> jester-: nvidia 304
<Vanni_> jester-: ora lancio i codici
<jester-> Vanni_: comunque il 304 non si è installato da solo, dopo la madonna nessuna donna è rimasta incinta per opera dello spirito santo
<Vanni_> jester-: non posso elminare nvidia 304 perchè nvidia current è sua dipendenza
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-current nvidia-304
<jester-> Vanni_:  sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-current nvidia-304
<Vanni_> jester-: si si l 'ho dato, sto facendo gli altri
<Vanni_> jester-: il pacchetto glx-173 non ha candidati da installare però è richiamato da nvidia-glx-177
<Vanni_> jester-: do sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-177?
<jester-> Vanni_: si
<Vanni_> jester-: mi dice che nvidia glx 177 nn ha candidati da installare.......
<Vanni_> jester-: non me lo fa neppure installare, mi sta tirando x il culo quel pacchetto
<jester-> Vanni_: ??
<Vanni_> jester-: nvidia-glx-177 nn ha candidati
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-173
<Vanni_> jester-: ok provo
<Vanni_> jester-: ok fatto
<jester-> Vanni_: riavvia
<Vanni_> jester-: ok
<jester-> Vanni_: sudo rebbot
<jester-> reboot
<Vanni_> jester-: ok, andato
<Vanni_> jester-: partito correttamente
<Vanni_> jester-: ti ringrazio per l aiuto!!
<jester-> Vanni_: bene
<Vanni_> jester-: se sei della mia zona t posso offrire una birra volentieri!!
<jester-> in che zona stai
<Vanni_> jester-: brescia prov, te?
<jester-> milano ovest
<Vanni_> jester-: beh c si potrebbe organizzare
<akis24> sera
<master1986> buonasera
<master1986> come si può avviare chromium da crontab?
<krabador> master1986, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<master1986> cron funziona bene su tutto
<master1986> ma si rifiuta di aprire fireofx
<master1986> e anche chromium
<aalesssio> salve
<aalesssio> problema con le partizioni
<URUS> in che sendso
<URUS> senso
<aalesssio> ho installato ubuntu
<aalesssio> ma voglio diminuire i giga
<aalesssio> da dedicare alla partizione
<aalesssio> che usa ubuntu
<aalesssio> ho gparted
<aalesssio> ma non so come si usa
<aalesssio> e temo di cancellare dati pure del win
<URUS> aalesssio: avvi conn la live di gparted
<URUS> e cerca la partizione di ubuntu
<URUS> 4xf ualcosa è il formato
<URUS> non toccare ntfs che è windows
<URUS> prendi uella di ubuntu e con il mouse la riduci fai applica
<aalesssio> quella che riduco la ritrovo su win quindi?
<URUS> se vui ridurre una partizione linux fallo da gparted
<URUS> windows non vede partizione linux
<master1986> è molto strano che firefox venga chiuso con la funzione kill
<master1986> ma non viene aperto
<aalesssio> ricapitolando: avvio gparted e riduco il rettangolo della partizione di ubuntu! giusto?
<URUS> aalesssio: si
<aalesssio> e i giga persi li ritrovo dove esattamente?
<URUS> da LIVE GPARTED non da gparted di ubuntu
<aalesssio> ah ecco!
<URUS> aalesssio: sempre li come rettangolo nero
<URUS> SPAZIO NON ALLOCATO
<aalesssio> scusa l'ignoranza...ma il live di giparted come me lo procuro
<aalesssio> ?
<URUS> aalesssio: google
<aalesssio> okok
<URUS> la trovi la trovi
<aalesssio> ma io vorrei ridurre lo spazio delle partizioni di ubuntu per aumentare quello di win
<master1986> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<URUS> aalesssio: http://gparted.org/download.php la puoi mettere su pendrive con unetbootin da windows
<URUS> master1986: in che senso non viene riaperto ?
<URUS> da terminal non si avvia scrivendo firefox ?
<master1986> allora
<master1986> qui
<master1986> mi hanno creato gentilmente uno script cybernova e un altro utente
<master1986> che apre firefox e lancia un link
<master1986> ho bisogno di aprirlo con crontab, solo che crontab si rifiuta di aprirlo
<aalesssio> quindi riavvio il pc con la usb inserita e faccio partire il live di gparted?
<master1986> se invece lo lancio manualmente da terminale con ./script
<master1986> funziona
<akis24> aalesssio: prima farei un backup per sicurezza poi deframmenterei winz visto che lo spazio che restera' sara vuoto e quindi magari pensi di usarlo per winz e poi da  >partizione > ridimensiona/sposta  proverei a ridimensionare ubuntu per poi assegnare lo spazio rimasto a winz ecc
<akis24> aalesssio:  prima backup e deframmenta
<URUS> aalesssio: devi creare la live usb con unetbootin da windows e la iso dii gparted , poi riavvi e avvi con gparted e fai da li, gparted è molto intuitivo
<aalesssio> backup di win o di ubuntu?
<URUS> master1986: crea un collegamente e metti il comando dello script dovrebbe funzionare ugualmente
<pasquale> ciao vorrei scannarizzare un file su ubuntu...come devo fare visto che non posso istallare da cd perche ubuntu nn lo permette?possiedo un HP PHOTOSMART 5520
<akis24> aalesssio: entrambi visto che toccherai entrambe le partizioni
<aalesssio> è cosi delicato modificare una partizione?? ho troppi file... non ho tempo di fare una partizione!
<aalesssio> ultima cosa
<aalesssio> ti ringrazio per la disponibilità
<URUS> pasquale: http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/it/2013-04-28-hp-photosmart-5520-e-all-in-one-wifi-usb
<akis24> aalesssio:  fai come credi  quello che ti si doveva dire l'hai letto
<aalesssio> ho scaricato il live di gparted da ubuntu...xk mi dici di scaricarla da win con unetbootin?? che cambia?
<pasquale> VISTO CHE E IN INGLESE DOVREI FARE TTUTTO CIO CHE DICE DAL TERMINALE?
<krabador> URUS, non si puo' postare link esterni alle risorse ufficiali ubunut
<master1986> URUS http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6869275/
<pasquale> si puo fare in wireless o solo con il cavo?
<krabador> URUS, dovresti saperlo
<URUS> krabador: no mi spiace non lo sapevo , scusate
<pasquale> io con windows potevo fare cn il wireless
<aalesssio> akis24!!
<URUS> pasquale: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=562638 prova a leggere ui
<pasquale> sh: 0: Can't open hplip-3.12.xx.run
<pasquale> mi dice qusrto al primo comando perche?
<jester-> pasquale: come lo apri
<pasquale> dal terminale
<jester-> come
<pasquale> devo mettere sudo?
<jester-> hai dato i permessi di esecuzione?
<pasquale> no
<pasquale> cm si fa
<jester-> pasquale: chmod +x sticass.run
<pasquale> quindi scrivo qst epoi posso procedere?
<jester->   pasquale ./sticass.run
<pasquale> nn ho capito
<jester-> senza sudo. te la chiede lui la pass
<pasquale> devo scrivere la prima o la seconda?
<jester-> pasquale: prima il cmod
<jester-> chmod
<jester-> poi va lanciato con ,/
<jester-> ./
<pasquale> chmod: operando mancante Try 'chmod --help' for more information.
<jester-> pasquale: chmod +x file.run
<jester-> leggi
<pasquale> dicefile inesistente
<pasquale> jester?
<jester-> pasquale: il comando lo devi dare dove sta il file e col nome giusto
<jester-> pasquale: dove ce l'hai il file
<pasquale> uff nn capisco
<jester-> pasquale: in quale cartella
<pasquale> io nn ho nessun file colevo semplicemente installare da cd ma nn posso
<jester-> pasquale: cd?
<pasquale> si
<jester-> <pasquale> sh: 0: Can't open hplip-3.12.xx.run
<jester-> da cd?
<jester-> pasquale: lo  hai su  un cd?
<pasquale> si
<jester-> copialo nella home
<pasquale> dimmi come si fa da terminal che facciamo prima
<jester-> pasquale: fallo col file manager eattamente coe faresti in winz
<jester-> che fai prima
<krabador> pasquale, va sul sito hp
<krabador> a scaricare il piu' aggiornato
<pasquale> niente mi arrendo mi sembra di leggere l'arabo :(
<krabador> pas
<krabador> pasquale, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<jester-> pasquale: ma in winz cosa facevi
<pasquale> partivo vn il setup
<jester-> anche in win si installano driver da cd
<pasquale> in wind faceo setup e faceva tutto in automatico
<jester-> che problema c'è a copiare un file dal cd nella home
<krabador> pasquale, se scarichi l'ultima versione da internet, non ti poni per niente il problema
<pasquale> si ma caro io sono principiantissimo qui
<jester-> pasquale: mo lo usi il file manager equialente di espora risosrse o no
<pasquale> si lo sto facendo grazie
<jester-> eh
<krabador> pasquale, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<pac> Ciao a tutti quando avvio qjack l'audio la parte midi funziona ma  per esempio il suono di youtube sparisce  so che esiste uno script che risolve questo problema ma non riesco a trovarlo.
<pasquale> una volta scaricato che devo fare?
<pasquale> si blocca se lo apro
<aiutoooo> aiutooo
<aiutoooo> urgente
<krabador> aiutoooo, chiedi
<krabador> non urlare ;)
<aiutoooo> ahaha scusate
<aiutoooo> allora
<aiutoooo> ho installato ubuntu
<aiutoooo> sul mio pc
<aiutoooo> levando windows 7
<aiutoooo> facendo partire il boot da usb
<aiutoooo> il punto è che ho installato tutto correttamente
<aiutoooo> solo che ora non si avvia il sistema operativo
<enzotib> !enter | aiutoooo
<aiutoooo> nessuno può darmi una mano?!
<URGENTISSIMO> aiutooo
<cristian_c> URGENTISSIMO, spiegati meglio e con calma
<akis24> si e senza fretta
<pac> non riesco a trovare una soluzione a questo problema E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<URGENTISSIMO> ho installato ubuntu
<URGENTISSIMO> ma non mi parte il sistema operativo
<pac> ci sono un sacco di casistiche sul net e nriesco a capire dove muovermi
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO:  e come lo hai installato e dove ? che versione ? provato da live se funzionava tutto ?
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO: hai prima installato e poi tolto winz ? o il contrario ?
<cristian_c> URGENTISSIMO, già, dacci maggiori dettagli
<cristian_c> pac, ma a cosa ti riferisci?
<akis24> passata l'urgenza sembra .. dopo le 23 sono 50 euro ora  :)
<pac> cercavo d'installare un programma ma niente da fare poi mi sono accorto che mi da lo stesso errore per tutte le installazioni
<URGENTISSIMO> allora
<URGENTISSIMO> io ho installato ubuntu
<URGENTISSIMO> da chiavetta usb
<pac> cristian_c: credo sia ancora la stampante nonostante funzioni tutto mi esce questo Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  dcp8025dlpr E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<URGENTISSIMO> ho creato il boot
<URGENTISSIMO> con unebootin
<pac> cristian_c: e non c'è purge che tenga
<cristian_c> pac, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> dall'inizio
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO:  in sequenza hai tolto prima winz ? poi hai installato ubuntu ?
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO: oppure al contrario ?
<pac> cristian_c: ho installato i driver della stampante che funziona correttamente e in cambio non s'installano più i programmi ne da terminale ne dal center
<URGENTISSIMO> non l'ho proprio toccato winz
<cristian_c> pac, avevo detto dall'inizio
<cristian_c> pac, spiega in dettaglio tutto quanto
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO: [22:43:50] <aiutoooo> levando windows 7
<pac> cristian_c: è questo l'inizio fino a quando non ho installato i driver della stampante non avevo nessun problema
<URGENTISSIMO> eh si... non ho creato la partizione l'ho levato del tutto
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO: magari se ci dici come hai fatto è meglio
<URGENTISSIMO> allora
<URGENTISSIMO> ho creato
<URGENTISSIMO> una chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> pac, nei dettagli
<URGENTISSIMO> e con unebootin
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO: si fin qui ci siamo
<URGENTISSIMO> ho messo l'iso
<URGENTISSIMO> di ubuntu 13.10
<URGENTISSIMO> e ho creato il boot
<URGENTISSIMO> ok
<pac> cristian_c: non saprei cosa dirti di più fammi un esempio di dettaglio cosi capisco meglio
<URGENTISSIMO> quindi successivamente
<URGENTISSIMO> ho fatto l'installazione
<URGENTISSIMO> tutto normale
<cristian_c> pac, nel senso, spiega passo dopo passo cos'hai fatto
<URGENTISSIMO> tutto tranquillo
<URGENTISSIMO> mi ha chiesto di rinviare il pc
<URGENTISSIMO> l'ho rinviato
<URGENTISSIMO> dopo aver riavviato però
<URGENTISSIMO> mi appare una schermata nera
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO: e il bootloader dove lo hai installato ?
<URGENTISSIMO> e il sistema operativo non si abbia
<URGENTISSIMO> oddio perdonatemi
<URGENTISSIMO> sono un informatico
<URGENTISSIMO> e non so cosa sia un bootloader
<URGENTISSIMO> ahahahah
<akis24> !grub
<cybernova> niente bot
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<pac> cristian_c: sono andato sul sito della mia stampante ho scaricato i driver e ho fatto l'installazione dei deb don ubuntu software center ho provato la multifunzione e tutto a posto poi quando ho voluto installate qualche nuovo pacchetto sono iniziati i problemi sia terminale che ubuntu software mi dicono che devo rimuovere il driver della stampante ma non c'è verso di farlo
<URGENTISSIMO> akis 24: ok
<URGENTISSIMO> ho capito che serve
<URGENTISSIMO> ma non so come integrarlo ora come ora
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino  qui per ripristinare se abbiamo finito 100 euro :)
<cristian_c> URGENTISSIMO, ti ricordi dove hai installato?
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO: segui la guida per il ripristino
<cristian_c> pac, non hai spiegato, nell'ordine quali sono:
<cristian_c> 1) marca e modello della stampante
<pac> brother 8025d
<cristian_c> 2) nomi dei pacchetti scaricati
<URGENTISSIMO> akis scusa l'ignoranza ma credimi non so come entrare nella riga di comanda
<URGENTISSIMO> comando
<cristian_c> 3) nomi dei pacchetti installati e come li hai installati
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO:  riavvia da usb e segui la procedura è spiegato tutto  il terminale lo trovi una volta avviata
<URGENTISSIMO> quindi provo ubuntu senza installarlo, metto sto pacchetto e poi lo re-installo normalmente?
<URGENTISSIMO> (il sistema operativo)
<pac> cristian_c: Cupswrapper da ubuntu software sono dei file deb
<cristian_c> pac, 4) versione di sistema operativo installata
<cristian_c> pac, non ci siamo
<pac> cristian_c: kubuntu 13.10
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO: segui la guida reinstalli grub e poi riavvii
<pac> cristian_c: brscan-0.2.4-0.i386 (1).deb
<URGENTISSIMO> akis credimi vorrei installarlo ma se non ho nemmeno il sistema operativo non posso accedere alla shell dei comandi
<URGENTISSIMO> la guida mi dice di entrare nella shell
<URGENTISSIMO> e installare il pacchetto!
<akis24> URGENTISSIMO: oppure avvii la usb rientri qui dalla live e ti si aiuta
<URGENTISSIMO> aaaah si giusto me lo hai detto pure prima scusa sono assonnato
<URGENTISSIMO> ok aspetta
<URGENTISSIMO> sono connesso con un altro pc
<akis24> io no esco prima sia chiaro ma trovi cristian_c  cybernova   o altri che ti aiutano :)
<cristian_c> pac, che c'entra brscan con la stampante?
<URGENTISSIMO> allora grazie dai
<akis24> di nulla
<URGENTISSIMO> =)
<pac> cristian_c: non ne sono sicuro ma dovrebbe essere un file che ho scaricato dal sito della brother
<cristian_c> pac, ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit?
<pac> 32
<cristian_c> pac, controlla
<pac> cristian_c: cosa?
<cristian_c> pac, posta esattamente i nomi dei file scaricati
<pac> cristian_c: si ho controllato erano due uno per la stampante e uno per lo scanner
<pac> cristian_c: dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb  brscan-0.2.4-0.i386 (1).deb
<URGENTISSIMO> qualcuno che mi può seguire?
<cristian_c> pac, allora, credo che tu abbia fatto un'operazione inutile
<pac> cristian_c: ossia
<cristian_c> pac, i driver erano già presenti nei repo
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO, stai seguendo la guida?
<cristian_c> non occorreva scaricarli dall'esterno
<URGENTISSIMO> si ma da errore
<pac> cristian_c: quindi?
<cristian_c> pac, quindi potevi installarli benissimo dai repo
<pac> cristian_c: cioè sono gli stessi file?
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO, in quale punto e quale errore ti da
<cristian_c> pac, non lo so, ma la tua stampante era supportata perfettamente in ubuntu
<pac> cristian_c: ho capito ma non mi è chiaro il problema realtivo all'installazione dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> il pacchetto è brother-lpr-drivers-laser1
<URGENTISSIMO> mo sto connesso con un altro pc quindi non posso copiare cambio e arrivo
<cristian_c> pac, ti conviene rimuovere i pacchetti installati
<pac> cristian_c: e questo che ti dicevo prima non c'è verso di rimuoverli
<pac> cristian_c: da quel che posso capire sembra che ci sia un pacchetto corrotto danneggiato
<cristian_c> pac, quindi quale hai installato?
<cristian_c> pac, posta tutto su pastebin
<pac> cristian_c: entrambi uno per la stampante e uno per lo scanner
<URGENTISSIMO_> core.img doesn't exist, trying to create it.  Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<pac> cristian_c: da quale comando
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, questo facendo cosa?
<cristian_c> DCP-8025D	USB	0x04f9/0x0141	Good	
<cristian_c> pac, anche lo scanner è supportato
<pac> cristian_c: pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~$ DCP-8025DUSB0x04f9/0x0141Good bash: DCP-8025DUSB0x04f9/0x0141Good: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> pac, dove esce l'errore
<cristian_c> ?
<URGENTISSIMO_> sudo-from-grub-legacy
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pac, dove esce l'errore?
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, ? è dov'è scritto nella guida questo?
<pac> cristian_c: Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  dcp8025dlpr E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pac> cybernova: è solo un esempio ma lo fa per tutto
<pac> cybernova: pardon
<cristian_c> !info brother
<URGENTISSIMO_> ora non mi ricordo ci stava scritto comunque
<pac> cristian_c: è solo un esempio ma lo fa per tutto
<URGENTISSIMO_> provo a riguardarla la guida non ho pi\ l-url
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, la guide è questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cybernova> son 10 righe in croce
<cristian_c> pac, quale comando? Posta tutto su pastebin, come ti ho detto prima
<pac> cristian_c: non accetta più nessun sudo-apt get install
<cristian_c> pac, se non pasti, ti ignoro
<URGENTISSIMO_> provo a vedere se adesso va
<pac> cristian_c: va bene cosa ti devo mettere non è che non voglio
<cristian_c> pac, tutto ciò che appare sul terminale
<cristian_c> non escludendo nessuna parte
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6869743/
<URGENTISSIMO_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6869765/
<URGENTISSIMO_> mi sono bloccato
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, prendi per i fondelli o cosa? c'è una guida da seguire e non la segui
<cybernova> quel comando nella guida non c'è
<cristian_c> pac, ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> pac, ma perché hai installato gedit?
<URGENTISSIMO_> infatti ho continuato seguendo la guida che mi hai dato te eh
<pac> cristian_c: è solo un esempio per farti vedere l'errore che mi torna
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, quel comando non c'è
<cristian_c> pac, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3926615
<URGENTISSIMO_> scusa quale
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<URGENTISSIMO_> eeeeeh ok guarda dopo
<pac> cybernova: grazie ma temo di perdermi da che parte devo iniziare?
<cristian_c> pac, leggi tutto fino in fondo
<cristian_c> che poi non è difficile
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, allora sudo mount --bind/dev /mnt/dev ci vuole lo spazio -> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<pac> cybernova: questo comando devo dare sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<cybernova> sudo mount --bind/sys /mnt/sys -> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<cybernova> idem con patate
<URGENTISSIMO_> ok un attimo ripeto il procedimento da capo
<omar> ciao  a tutti
<cybernova> ciao
<omar> mi serve un aiuto che non trovo se sul forum ne su wiki
<jester-> !aiuto | omar
<cybernova> omar, chiedi e se qualcuno sa la risposta ti aiuterà
<omar> come si cambia la sequenza dei sistemi su grub?
<omar> grazie
<jester-> omar: meglio lasciar stare la sequenza ma è possibile metter un sistema a defualt
<omar> come? grazie
<jester-> cioè il sistema scelto sarà taggato
<jester-> omar: bisogna scrivere un file e saper quele in lista vuoi mettere a default
<omar> x la moglie il sistema default dovrebbe essere win
<jester-> omar: win in che posizione è al menu grub
<jester-> secondo tezzo....
<omar> se nn sbaglio terza
<jester-> omar: apri un terminale
<URGENTISSIMO_> cybernova mi dice t root@ubuntu:/#
<omar> fatto
<jester-> omar: quindi hai 1 ubuntu 2 opzioni avanzate, tezzo winz?
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, copia su ubuntu.pastebin l'intera history dei comandi che hai dato
<URGENTISSIMO_> ok wait
<omar> si
<jester-> omar: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<URGENTISSIMO_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6869814/
<jester-> omar: ci sei?
<omar> ** (gedit:3961): WARNING **: Could not load Gedit repository: Typelib file for namespace 'GtkSource', version '3.0' not found  (gedit:3961): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/omar/.config/ibus/bus is not root
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, bene, ora dai i comandi: grub-install /dev/sda && update-grub2
<jester-> omar echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<omar> nn capisco
<URGENTISSIMO_> fatto
<jester-> omar: dai il comando nel teminale e incolla qui la riposta
<omar> terminale aperto quella è la risposta al comando
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, bene ora segui i passi 6 e 7 della guida
<URGENTISSIMO_> apposto
<cybernova> e poi riavvia il pc senza far partire dalla live
<cybernova> e vedrai che partirà il bootloader
<jester-> omar echo $DESKTOP_SESSION   cosa risponde
<omar> nessuna risposta
<URGENTISSIMO_> va bene
<pac> cristian_c: ok risolto grazie mille però ora temo di non riuscire più ad installare la stampante ma sarà un problema per domani buona notte
<URGENTISSIMO_> grazie cyber!!!!!!
<jester-> omar: scrivi bene echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, funzia?
<cristian_c> pac, ti ho indicato il pacchetti giusto, niente driver esterni
<cristian_c> il pacchetto è brother-lpr-drivers-laser1
<URGENTISSIMO_> ora vedo sto dando l-ultimo comando
<omar> copia incolla ma nulla
<pac> cristian_c: ci proverò ti faccio sapere grazie mille di nuovo
<cristian_c> cia
<jester-> omar: che ubuntu hai
<jester-> mica è normale
<omar> SCRICATO UN'ORA FA
<omar> scaricato scusa
<jester-> omar: hai la barra a sinistra?
<URGENTISSIMO_> mi ha dato un ultimo errore
<omar> si
<jester-> omar: ubuntu rispnde sempre a quel comando
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, tutto su ubuntu.pastebin con gli ultimi comandi che hai dato
<cybernova> così riesco capire meglio
<omar> riprovato ora
<URGENTISSIMO_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6869837/
<jester-> omar: è strano stu fatto, non risponde e non ha gedit
<omar> nn risponde nulla
<jester-> omar: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<jester-> forse è ubuntu finta
<omar> risposta
<omar> @ChanServbetabrainclassixClaudinuxcristian_cCronos900cybernovadevelopmeenzotibesuluExio4ExPBoyFetentonefradevegovatentjester-m8mago_maprerimibofraomarpapacPunkOdisseyremix_tjShin3tizbacubuntulogugone__URGENTISSIMO_ustatbot-itvlt_WebbyITweltall
<jester-> omar: ????
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_,  sudo umount /mnt /
<cybernova> prova così
<URGENTISSIMO_> ok
<omar> è la risposta a sudo nano/etc/default/grub
<URGENTISSIMO_> stesso errore
<jester-> omar: pigli pel cuo? dove lo hai dato il comando
<jester-> omar: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, riesci a darmi la history dei comandi che hai dato anche prima?
<jester-> nel terminale
<omar> da terminale
<URGENTISSIMO_> ecco
<jester-> e ha risposto chaserv?
<jester-> lol
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, non lo vedo?
<URGENTISSIMO_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6869849/
<jester-> omar: non hai niente di meglio da fare?
<cybernova> ok vediamo
<omar> scusa ho rifatto
<omar> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update # /boot/grub/grub.cfg. # For full documentation of the options in this file, see: #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'  GRUB_DEFAULT=0 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""  # Uncomment to enable BadRAM f
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, ok allora postami su ubuntu.pastebin il risultato del comando sudo lsof /mnt/
<cristian_c> omar, su pastebin
<omar> ragazzi piano
<omar> pastebin che è?nn sono cosi esperto
<URGENTISSIMO_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6869862/
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO_, prova a riavviare comunque
<cybernova> e togli la live, il bootloader lo hai installato correttamente
<URGENTISSIMO_> senza chiavetta usb no
<cybernova> si senza chiavetta us
<URGENTISSIMO_> perche da li parte il boot
<URGENTISSIMO_> oook
<URGENTISSIMO_> arrivo eh
<jester-> omar: cambia GRUB_DEFAULT=0  in GRUB_DEFAULT=2
<omar> ok
<omar> provo
<jester-> omar: salva e dai sudo update-grub
<omar> scusa l'ignoranza ma come si fa?
<jester-> omar: hai l'editor aperto o nano
<omar> SI
<jester-> omar: si cosa
<omar> editor aperto
<URGENTISSIMO> non funziona
<jester-> è aperto gedit o nano
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO, da qualche errore o qualcosa?
<URGENTISSIMO> non da nulla sempre una schermata nera
<omar> gedit
<URGENTISSIMO> non si carica proprio nulla
<URGENTISSIMO> forse l iso che ho usato era danneggiato
<jester-> omar: se lo chiudi ti chiede se salvare come altro editor
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO, ma dal bios hai impostato il boot da quel disco?
<omar> ho provato a cambiare 0 con 2 da gedit
<jester-> omar: e?
<omar> e mandato a terminale
<URGENTISSIMO> quale disco??
<jester-> omar: cosa centra il terminale
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO, quello in cui c'è installato linux
<omar>  File: /etc/default/grub
<URGENTISSIMO> la chiavetta usb intendi?
<jester-> omar: hai aperto con sudo nano e sudo gedit
<omar> sudo nano
<jester-> omar: hai cambiato o con 2?
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO, no il disco fisso, quello da 320 GB
<omar> si con gedit
<jester-> omar: se hai usato sudo nano come hai fatto a cambiare con gedit
<URGENTISSIMO> eh no ti sto dicendo che nell ordine del boot ho messo al numero 1 la chiavetta usb poi il disco fisso... ovviamente nel disco fisso dovrebbe esserci ubuntu ma all avvio non  mi parte ed e come se non ci fosse il s.o.
<omar> ho 2 finestre una gnu nano altra grub gedit
<jester-> omar: omar in quella nano terminale dai contro-x
<jester-> che si chiude
<jester-> poi metti 2 in gedit e salva
<omar> fatto
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<omar> questo dove ?
<jester-> secondo te?
<jester-> dove si danno i coandi?
<omar> sono ignorante scusa
<jester-> comandi*
<jester-> terminale
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO, il sistema operativo è installato, hai installato grub nel mbr del disco, non riesco a capire perchè non funzioni
<omar> fatto
<URGENTISSIMO> l ultimo passaggio comunque non ChanServ
<URGENTISSIMO> e stato attuato
<omar> Creazione di grub.cfg... Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Trovato Windows 8 (loader) su /dev/sda1
<omar> ok?
<jester-> omar: riavvia
<cybernova> <URGENTISSIMO> l ultimo passaggio comunque non ChanServ
<cybernova> che?
<omar> grazie per la pazienza
<jester-> omar: se canna conta le righe
<URGENTISSIMO> non mi e uscito hahahahahahaah
<URGENTISSIMO> non lo so mi e uscito a cavolo
<URGENTISSIMO> provo a re installare l-iso e magari provo un altro programma per creare il boot da usb
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO, ma è un laptop o un desktop^
<cybernova> ?
<omar> ciao jester-
<jester-> omar: è giusto?
<omar> quinta riga
<omar> la 2 era mem test
<jester-> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub e metti 4
<jester-> 0 è la 1
<jester-> 2 è la tre e cosi via
<jester-> quindi riga 5 = 4
<omar> ok fatto
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<jester-> o  non sa del cambiamento
<omar> fatto
<omar> riavvio
<jester-> eh
<omar> grazie grande
<URGENTISSIMO> desktop
<omar_> siete fantastici
<omar_> grazie per la pazienza
<jester-> cosi la moglie non scassa i maroni
<omar_> eh bravo
<jester-> se si distrae parte da solo winz
<omar_> l'hai capito il xchè
<jester-> eh
<omar_> mi ha solo detto cosa c'è in questo computer stasera
<cybernova> URGENTISSIMO,  allora comunque il fatto è questo: ti si presenta la schermata nera perchè non carica il bootloader, il sistema dovrebbe essere installato correttamente visto che prima sei riuscito a fare quelle operazioni dopo il chroot, mi chiedo a questo punto come mai non ti abbia installato il bootloader sul disco durante l'installlazione di ubuntu
<URGENTISSIMO> me lo chiedo pure io ahahahhahaha
<URGENTISSIMO> provo a riscaricare l iso dai
<cacaocaca> salve
<cacaocaca> ce nessuno
<cybernova> !nessuno | cacaocaca
<ubot-it> cacaocaca: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<omar_> notte
<cacaocaca> salve ho ubuntu 13.10 siccome prima provando ad installare delle icone ho perso l interfaccia grafica unity quindi al ravvio ero con lo schermo nero vedendo solola freccia del mouse  quindi ho pensato bene  che per far ripartire i tutto doveva inserire il mio live cd e sistemare tutto da li ho eseguito un paio di guide per far ripartire l interfaccia grafica ma penso che il comando piu corretto che ho fatto sia questo se non sba
<jester-> !unityreset | cacaocaca
<ubot-it> cacaocaca: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset Da 12.10 sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<cacaocaca> quindi se un giorno avro di nuovo problemi di resettare unity dici che dovro fare unity -reset
<jester-> cacaocaca: come diceil bot sopra
<cacaocaca> si ma dice da 12.10 io ho 13.10
<jester-> cacaocaca:  Da 12.10 sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<cacaocaca> ma che vuold dire da 12.10
<jester-> da 12.10 in avanti
<cacaocaca> ah ok
<cacaocaca> bene
<cacaocaca> allora
<eddigei> prima che faccio un acazzata chi me aiuta a rinominare il mio nome utente?
<cacaocaca> allora devo solo fare dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> eddigei: appunto per non fare cazzate fatti un user nuovo
<jester-> cacaocaca: leggi bene
<jester-> la prima volta devi fare anche apt-get
<cacaocaca> unity --reset & dconf reset -f /org/compiz cosi va bne
<eddigei> jester-, è solo che la home la voglio mantenere
<jester-> cacaocaca:  Da 12.10 sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> eddigei: non la cancella
<jester-> averi 2 user
<jester-> e se rimuovi il primo la relativa home rimane
<cacaocaca> ma devo scrivere nel terminale Da 12.10 ?
<cacaocaca> mah
<jester-> cacaocaca: si buonanotte
<cacaocaca> ma se ti spieghi o metti direttamente l output  fai prima
<cacaocaca> cosi l ho salvo
<Manuz> buonasera...
<Manuz> tutti a nanna??
<cacaocaca> quasi
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-04
<cacaocaca> jester
<pippo1> sera
<pippo1> qualcuno mi sa dire i comandi da shell per resettare unity
<krabador> !resetunity | pippo1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'resetunity'
<krabador> !unityreset | pippo1
<ubot-it> pippo1: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset Da 12.10 sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<pippo1> dconf-tools gia ce l ho installato quindi devo digitare unity --reset e poi dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<pippo1> ?
<pippo1> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset Da 12.10 sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<pippo1> qualcuno mi sa dire il comando esatto apposto di digitare !unityreset
<krabador> pippo1, se hai ubuntu da 12.10 in poi , ed hai dconf-tools installato
<krabador> dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<pippo1> ohhhhhhhhh e ci voleva tanto
<pippo1> grazie
<jester-> rm -r .compiz .compiz-1
<pippo1> poi anche questo rm -r .compiz .compiz-1
<pippo1> ?
<pippo1> jester rispondi
<stevr1it> ciao, uso ubuntu saucy, e mi sono scomparsi i link di libreoffice da sotto il menu office, ma llibreoffice è installato e malgrado ciò non riesco a vederlo per aprire i files doc, mi aiutate a ripristianre il tutto?
<stevr1it> da sotto il menu ufficio non ci sono più le icone e i link di libreoffice
<stevr1it> uso gnome-shell
<krabador> stevr1it, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice
<stevr1it> grazie
<stevr1it> NULAL DA FARE NON CI SONO ANCORA
<stevr1it>  ops
<stevr1it> non appaiono ancora e ne posso aprire i file sdoc
<stevr1it> doc
<stevr1it> non li vede nemmeno nei menu apri con di ongi file
<stevr1it> krabador, nulla da fare
<stevr1it> krabador, i link mancano ancora, libreoffice c'è ma non si riesce nemmeno ad associarlo ai files doc
<stevr1it> che sia qualcosa di gnome-shell? o dei menu?
<krabador> stevr1it, mi mandi il pastebin del comando che ti ho dato?
<krabador> !pastebin | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6870333/
<stevr1it> krabador,  qualche altro suggerimento?
<stevr1it> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6870333/
<Manuz> tutti a nanna??
<krabador> Manuz, chiedi
<Manuz> ciao raghi
<stevr1it> krabador, hai suggerimenti da darmi?
<Manuz> cosa conviene usare per convertire file video in .avi ??
<stevr1it> Manuz, avidemux
<krabador> Manuz, ho capito l'ora , ma qui non si parla di queste cose
<krabador>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Manuz> be sono anche di la'
<krabador> stevr1it, manda libreoffice da terminale, e incolla in pastebin
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> krabador,  si apre la scehrmata dei menu ma non da nulal sul terminale
<stevr1it> stevr1it@stevr1it-Z87-HD3:~$ libreoffice
<stevr1it> stevr1it@stevr1it-Z87-HD3:~$
<stevr1it> krabador, però funziona bene, sembra che sia saltato il collegamento con .... .
<krabador> stevr1it, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-gnome-desktop && apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice
<krabador> posta tutto su pastebin
<Manuz> raghi ma ffmpeg come si installa?
<Manuz> dove lo trovo?
<akis24> giorno
<vlt_> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> sto cercando di risolvere un problema nativo di qjack seguendo questa guida http://www.dacciola.it/?cat=8 devo dire che sul portatile ha funzionato ma sul fisso non ci riesco eppure seguo la stessa procedura.
<cocco> bon giorno
<cocco> cia a tutti mi servirebbe aiuto e possibile
<pac> causa riavvio pc riformulo il problema sto cercando di risolvere un problema nativo di qjack con questa guida http://www.dacciola.it/?cat=8 però non mi sta dando gli esiti previsti.
<cocco> ci siet
<cocco> e
<pac> sto cercando di risolvere un problema nativo di qjack seguendo questa guida http://www.dacciola.it/?cat=8 devo dire che sul portatile ha funzionato ma sul fisso non ci riesco eppure seguo la stessa procedura.
<akis24> pac: niente link strani sul canale di supporto qui solo link alle guide ufficiali
<pac> akis24: grazie ma come si differenzia un canale ufficiale?
<akis24> pac:  se leggi il topic che vedi scritto ?
<pac> akis24: perdonami dove devo leggere altrimenti ripeterò ancora lo stesso errore.
<akis24> pac:  quando entri ti appare qualcosa con le indicazioni del canale  :
<akis24> »» Topic for #ubuntu-it is: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |  È uscita Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy
<akis24> [07:47:36] »» Topic for #ubuntu-it set by remix_tj at Tue Oct 22 09:06:44 2013
<pac> akis24: perfetto grazie starò più attento!
<akis24> pac:  credo sia chiaro no ? Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu
<pac> allora riformulo la domanda senza link. Qjack ha un problema nativo che esclude l'audio di sistema al suo avvio ho bisogno invece di mantenerlo mi potete dare un suggerimento? Grazie.
<akis24> pac:  se qualcuno avesse letto o avrebbe  una risposta magari lo avrebbe fatto gia'
<pac> akis24: si certamente ma probabilmente può essere sfuggito oppure ho visto che qualcuno è entrato dopo. tentare non nuoce comunque credo.
<akis24> pac:  ovvio ma senza esagerare con le richieste di continuo
<pac> akis24: perfetto riproverò tra qualche ora grazie.
<cristian_c> pac, che devi fare con jack?
<pac> cristian_c: buongiorno grazie ancora per ieri funziona tutto perfettamente ora.
<pac> cristian_c: con qjack faccio produzione musicale ossia collego una tastiera midi però ho notato che quando l'avvio non sento più gli mp3 che sono fondamentali per il mio lavoro
<cristian_c> pac, ricordo che nella guida dell'altra volta era scritto come fare a sentire anche l'output , mi pare
<cristian_c> cioè, input e output assieme
<pac> cristian_c: questo non lo ricordo sai anche perché il problema essendo nativo richiede ulteriori modifiche dopo l'installazione. L'installazione di base non dovrebbe prevedere la risoluzione di questa lacuna.
<cristian_c> Ma per la produzione musicale ci serve parlare direttamente con ALSA, quindi mentre produciamo Pulseaudio viene disattivato automaticamente da Jack. Non stupitevi quindi se mentre usate i programmi di questa guida, il vostro player preferito è muto e l'icona del volume in alto a destra è inutile o disattivata: è normalissimo.
<pac> cristian_c: certo ma so che si può superare questa difficoltà purtroppo non ti posso segnalare il link
<glpiana> pac, se usi vlc come player, nei moduli di uscita audio prova a settare alsa a questo punto e vedi se suona
<pac> glpiana: ora prova ade installarlo grazie
<glpiana> pac, la regia mi informa che dovresti poter impostare anche jack come uscita su vlc
<pac> glpiana: ora verifico
<pac> glpiana: perfetto gli mp3 funzionano ora vedo con youtube e la radio
<pac> glpiana: niente dal browser non funziona nulla
<glpiana> pac, certo, se non andava prima non vedo perchè debba andare ora, visto che hai modificato solo il modulo di uscita di vlc
<cristian_c> pac, magari il browser non ha supporto a jack
<cristian_c> pac, ma quando uno fa produzione musicale non si mette a usare il browser per la musica
<pac> glpiana: e già hai ragione ma non si può la stessa cosa con il browser?
<glpiana> pac, http://askubuntu.com/questions/199176/using-jack-audio-and-getting-audio-to-play-though-headphones
<cristian_c> pac, scusa, perché non disconnetti jack?
<cristian_c> pac, poi, quando ti serve, lo riconnetti
<pac> cristian_c: perché spesso mi servono contemporaneamente
<pac> glpiana: non ho quel file
<pac> glpiana: lo devo creare?
<glpiana> pac, crealo, se non va lo elimini
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6871884/
<pac> glpiana: e come si fa a crearlo?
<glpiana> pac, dici che non è sufficiente eseguire i comandi che leggi in quel post?
<pac> glpiana: forse si ora tento di nuovo
<pac> glpiana: mi sembra di avere fatto tutto c'è forse bisogno di riavviare non lo leggo nella guida però forse lo da per scontato!
<glpiana> pac, provalo. se non va riavvia. se ancora non va, elimina il file che hai creato
<pac> glpiana: ok grazie
<pac> glpiana: è strano una volta avviato l'audio del web va a tratti e nonb un problema di rete visto che se spengo jack funziona correttamente.
<pac> glpiana: però potrei bypassare il problema ascoltando la radio da vlc ma per i video?
<romina> buon giorno ho scaricato i driver nvidia 610m per il mio portatile perché il puntatore traballava e ora non si accende nemmeno... mi da la schermata di log e poi tutto nero... per installare i driver ho dato questo :sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current sudo apt-add-repository ppa: ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates  sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<romina> ubuntu 13.10
<pac> glpiana: problema radio risolto!
<cristian_c> romina, installare ppa per i driver video non è saggio
<pac> glpiana: naturalmente anche i video grazie mille!
<cristian_c> romina, i driver proprietari sono già presenti nei repository di ubuntu, se disponibili
<romina> non saggio??? uffi... ora stò reinstallando ubuntu ma il problema del puntatore rimane... che comando devo dare???
<cristian_c> romina, con quali driver si presenta il problema?
<cristian_c> romina, da live accade uguale?
<romina> cmq avevo cercato in rete... da live no
<romina> nvidia-current al riavvio tutto nero
<cristian_c> romina, con quelli presenti nei repo?
<romina> si
<cristian_c> romina, prova in live
<romina> dico si perché è la terza volta che reinstallo ubuntu per questo problema...
<romina> in che senso installare i driver in live?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> romina, di provare ubuntu in live
<cristian_c> non di installare i driver in live
<romina> ok
<romina> torno dopo ;)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massy> salve
<Interista> ciao
<tdk200> Salve a tutti. ho un problema con un archivio rar. Quando estraggo il suo contenuto la cartella estratta non si vede sul desktop :O sto usando lubuntu
<akis24> tdk200: provato a vedere se è visibile da /home/scrivania ?
<tdk200> mo si vede akis
<tdk200> :D risolto forse ci mette un pò
<akis24> tdk200: bene
<tdk200> hehe
<salem87423675089> ciao a tutti sto leggendo qua e là ma ho trovato ben poco, come si fa a estrarre ubuntu su penna usb anzichè su cd da ambiente ubuntu 12.04 LTS? Ho capito che serve unity ma non ho capito come...se gentilmente potete spiegarmi mi fate un favorone grazie 1000
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<salem87423675089> grazie mille ora provo subito, non riuscivo a trovarla sta guida mi ricordavo che c'era ma non mi ricordavo dove grazie ancora
<salem87423675089> è normale che quando installa il bootloader chieda la password per ottenere i privilegi?
<OverMe> sì
<salem87423675089> ah ok allora inserisco e procedo grazie
<salem87423675089> ok ha finito incrocio le dita....comunque già da adesso devo dirvi che su winzoz ci sono diventato scemo tutta la mattinata a cercare programmi che non funzionavano bene tipo daemon tools o iso tu usb...invece qua 3 secondi e ho fatto tutto...sempre più fiero di aver scelto ubuntu!!!
<xubuntu755> ciao ragazzi
<xubuntu755> ho un problema con l' audio.. ieri ho installato xubuntu e il suono e' distorto.. le canoni sono piu veloci.. si sente malissimo..
<xubuntu755> volevo dire le canzoni..
<glpiana> xubuntu755, hai installato il pacchetto xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<xubuntu755> non mi sembra..
<glpiana> installalo
<xubuntu755> sono nuovo.. mi puoi dire come fare?
<glpiana> da terminale digita: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu755> grazie
<xubuntu755> poi come faccio a fare il reboot dal terminal?
<glpiana> xubuntu755, perchè devi fare reboot da terminale?
<xubuntu755> non so.. ieri ho letto in molti forum che devo riavviare pero non trovo nemmeno il tasto riavvio.. devo spegnere e poi riaccendere tutte le volte?
<glpiana> xubuntu755, dove hai lo spegnimento hai anche il riavvio
<xubuntu755> glpiana, trovato!!!grazie
<xubuntu755> glpiana, mi e' uscita una schermata ferma che dice 'Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer'.. non mi sembra che posso fare nulla.. devo solo aspettare?
<glpiana> xubuntu755, sì, e probabilmente ci vorrà un po'
<xubuntu755> ok
<xubuntu755> grazie
<master1986> ciao a tutti, ho una domanda, è possibile avviare un cron su crontab subito dopo la fine dell'esecuzione di un altro?
<master1986> cioè se il primo cron parte alle 12.00 come faccio ad avviare quello successivo appena il primo finisce?
<salem87423675089> qua c'è qualcosa che non và, ho installato lubuntu sul netbook perchè ubuntu mi sembrava troppo pesante ora ha finito si è riavviato ed è rimasto lo schermo nero...
<salem87423675089> mi sa che a questo netbook ci devo mettere direttamente android...come hardware è praticamente uno smartphone di fascia medio-bassa
<glpiana> master1986, perchè invece non metti in crontab la sequenza dei comandi?
<glpiana> salem87423675089, prova con l'opzione "nomodset" come parametro di boot
<LoZioNe> buongiorno
<salem87423675089> ora devo aspettare perchè sono riuscito a spegnerlo tenendo premuto il tasto di accensione, poi l'ho riacceso e gli sto facendo fare il Memtest86 v4.20....una cosa qui mi dice che la RAM è single channel (64 bits) significa che posso installarci una memoria superiore a 4 GB?
<LoZioNe> ragazzi avrei una domanda riguardo al partizionamento.Mi ritrovo con un hd da 1TB partizionato così: http://s30.postimg.org/hajnofjpd/snapshot1.png
<LoZioNe> a quanto mi conviene mettere le varie root home e boot per essere sicuro?
<trustythar> LoZioNe:  per essere sicuro di che?..
<salem87423675089> LoZione premetto che sono un nabbo in queste cose ma se non ricordo male la guida ufficiale diceva di mantenere le stesse percentuali di quelle che forniva nell'esempio della spiegazione
<glpiana> LoZioNe, perchè devi fare una partizione di boot a parte?
<elmales94> qualcuno che mi può dare una mano con vine?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | elmales94
<ubot-it> elmales94: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LoZioNe> glplana, ho riportato come mi ha riportato GParted
<elmales94> ho installato microsoft mathematics su vine ma non riesco a farlo partire
<LoZioNe> la swap posso anche non metterla tanto ho 5GB fisici di ram,ma non so bene come comportarmi con root e home
<LoZioNe> come esatensione pensavo ext4
<glpiana> elmales94 intendi wine immagino
<elmales94> si scusa
<glpiana> LoZioNe, lo swap mettilo comunque. lascia 100 giga a root e il resto a home. ext4 per forza
<glpiana> elmales94, devi consultare il sito winehq.org
<trustythar> LoZioNe:  mettila la swap
<elmales94> no vabbè il problema era capire se alcuni programmi possono anche non installarsi...
<elmales94> perché non compare proprio l'icona per eseguire l'applicazione
<trustythar> elmales94: wine ed un emulatore di programmi win e non sempre tutto va bene
<trustythar> lol...
<glpiana> elmales94, di che icona parli?
<glpiana> non è un emulatore
<elmales94> glpiana, parlo a livello grafico, l'incona che mi
<elmales94> l'icona che mi consente di far partire il programma
<glpiana> elmales94, di solito i file di installazione sono dei .exe, che mostrino o meno l'icona del programma
<elmales94> si ma il programma l'ho installato
<elmales94> non riesco a farlo partire
<elmales94>  non so dove mettere le mani adesso
<glpiana> elmales94, trovi i programmi installati nella directory nascosta .wine, poi vai in drive_c/programmi etc etc come su windows
<elmales94> glpiana, penso di aver capito ora provo
<elmales94> non compare la cartella "programmi"
<elmales94> glpiana
<elmales94> anzi ho trovato la cartella ma mi appare solo un file .lnk
<LoZioNe> mi potreste dire se è tutto corretto? http://s15.postimg.org/p52jz7tej/snapshot1.png
<salem87423675089> ma quanti test deve fare sto maintest86 v4.2??? ne ha fatti 7 in un'ora!!! spero che manchi poco sennò viene notte qua
<xubuntu755> glpiana, e' rimasta la stessa schermata.. possibile?
<elmales94> qualcuno usa vine?
<elmales94> wine
<Matt_91> molte volte invece che comparirmi la scermata di login all accensione del pc mi rimane un trattino lampeggiante. sapete come risolvere?
<LoZioNe> essendo che SDB è l'hd contenente sia win che linux come boot loader do sdb giusto?
<glpiana> elmales94, dimmi se hai trovato drive_c sotto .wine
<LoZioNe> ho un problema che non rileva il Grub...
<glpiana> LoZioNe, quale problema non rileva il grub?
<LoZioNe> ho partizionato e al riavvio mi dice che ha problemi con il Grub Loader
<glpiana> LoZioNe, non può dirti "ho pproblemi col grub loader". cerca di essere più preciso se no diventa complesso aiutarti
<LoZioNe> in pratica mi rileva le partizioni da GParted,ma all'avvio del pc non avvia il Grub con la scelta dei sistemi operativi
<glpiana> LoZioNe, hai due dischi?
<LoZioNe> uno da 1TB partizionato
<glpiana> LoZioNe, pc recente?
<glpiana> <LoZioNe> essendo che SDB è l'hd contenente sia win che linux come boot loader do sdb giusto?
<glpiana> LoZioNe, come fa ad essere sdb se hai un solo disco?
<akis24> LoZioNe: all'avvio del pc devi selezionare sdb come disco di partenza visto che hai messo il bootloader su sdb se non ho letto male
<akis24> scusa glpiana :)
<LoZioNe> esatto
<glpiana> come fa ad essere sdb se c'è un solo disco?
<akis24> [14:35:21] <LoZioNe> essendo che SDB è l'hd contenente sia win che linux come boot loader do sdb giusto?
<LoZioNe> sdb ha gia la spunta boot
<glpiana> LoZioNe, sei sul pc in questione ora?
<LoZioNe> http://postimg.org/image/e0pwm96df/
<glpiana> LoZioNe, e sda sarebbe?
<LoZioNe> glpiana, sda è un'hd di un portatile da 80GB
<LoZioNe> non utilizzato per ora
<glpiana> LoZioNe, collegato come?
<LoZioNe> sata
<glpiana> LoZioNe, e quello da un tera è collegato come?
<LoZioNe> sata anche lui
<glpiana> LoZioNe, e quindi perchè se ti chiedo quanti dischi hai tu rispondi "uno"?
<glpiana> per rendere le cose più difficili o per altri motivi?
<LoZioNe> Sata2 quello da 1TB Sata1 quello non partizionato
<LoZioNe> :(
<LoZioNe> manco me lo ricordavo...l'ho attaccato per prova a vedere se andava
<glpiana> LoZioNe, cerchiamo di capirci per poter andare avanti con più rapidità: qui si cerca di dare una mano, ma non avendo noi la sfera di cristallo dobbiamo porre delle domande per capire la situazione
<glpiana> se a queste domande si risponde ad mentulam canis non si può arrivare a un buon risultato
<glpiana> LoZioNe, se hai due dischi e hai messo grub sul secondo, per forza grub non parte
<glpiana> LoZioNe, quello che puoi fare ora, senza troppe menate, è avviare il bios del pc e dirgli di usare come primo dispositivo di boot il disco da un tera
<LoZioNe> ok
<LoZioNe> scollego ilSata1?
<glpiana> LoZioNe, puoi per cortesia rileggere quello che ho scritto e dirmi dove parlo di staccare dischi?
<LoZioNe> si ho letto,ma mi domandavo se l'altro potevo scollegarlo,tanto dubito venga usato
<glpiana> LoZioNe, se non pensi di usarlo staccalo. se ti è più comodo aprire il pc e togliere un disco che entrare nel bios e scegliere una voce fai pure
<LoZioNe> il pc è ancora aperto da quando ho montato l'hd
<glpiana> fai come vuoi allora. il risultato è lo stesso
<LoZioNe> cmq intanto provo da Bios
<LoZioNe> grazie ancora
<salem87423675089> ok ragazzi sto ufficialmente impazzendo, la derivata lubuntu mi ha dato problemi sul netbook, ora proverò la derivata xubuntu....quello che però non riesco a capire è come fare a formattare l'hard disk prima di procedere con l'installazione.
<fabio123> salem87423675089, durante l'installazione tipicamente è possibile
<fabio123> almeno avendo installato kubuntu du recente
<salem87423675089> eh lo so ma mi si blocca tutto quando mi va alle partizioni, mentre se installo winzoz mi dice di eliminarle e poi ricrearle con lo spazio desiderato, qui me le fa vedere ma se provo a fare ripristina o nuove partizioni si blocca tutto dicendomi che c'è un errore di crash
<salem87423675089> forse anzi sicuramente sbaglierò qualcosa...
<franco> Buongiorno, dopo diversi tentativi dovuti al mancato caricamento del driver adatto alla mia scheda video sono riuscito ad installare correttamente Ubuntu 12,4,LTS. Ho un pc con due Hd, su sda ho xp, su sdb Ubuntu. Durante le varie installazioni ho però perso la videata del dual boot, attualmente viene caricato direttamente Ubuntu e per avviare XP debbo usare il cd di Super Grub 1.98S1. Tramite il comando sudo ms-sys w /dev/sda rie
<salem87423675089> !wiki ubuntu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wiki ubuntu'
<salem87423675089> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<franco> l'MBR di Xp, a quel punto parte direttamente XP. Con L'MBR di xp, lanciando Ubuntu da dischetto tramite il comando sudo grub-install /dev/sda e sudo update-grub  dovrei ottenere il dual boot, invece torno al MBR di Ubuntu. Qualcuno potrebbe suggerirmi come ripristinare il dual boot?. Allego la schermata che viene con Super Grub 1.19s1, lo strano è che vengono segnalati due Ubuntu: 3.8.0.35 e 3.8.0.29 mentre ho una sola partizione 
<franco> mentre ho una sola partizione ETX4 su sdb, cosa significa? http://imagebin.org/290921
<glpiana> !grub | franco
<ubot-it> franco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<fabio123> i due ubuntu forse corrispondo a due kerrnel
<franco> grazie vedo
<glpiana> salem87423675089, prima di masterizzare il cd hai controllato l'md5sum?
<glpiana> !md5 | salem87423675089
<ubot-it> salem87423675089: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<fabio123> si infatti vedo pure io 2 kernel
<salem87423675089> non uso cd ma la pennina usb
<franco> fabio possono essere nell'unica partizione di ubuntu?
<fabio123> certo
<glpiana> salem87423675089, è indifferente su cosa hai messo la iso.
<franco> fabio123 su sdb
<fabio123> franco, io nn ricordo bene ma ti appare o no il menu di grub all'avvio?
<franco> si
<fabio123> franco, e se selezioni xp cosa succede?
<franco> se metto grub con il cd appare il menu, altrimenti parte direttamente XP o ubuntu
<salem87423675089> non saprei se ho questo pacchetto md5 o meno, ho semplicemente scaricato dal browser l'immagine e poi ho estratto su pennina tramite il creatore dischi avvio
<glpiana> franco, ti ho già indicato una guida per il ripristino di grub. seguila
<salem87423675089> ma credo che l'errore sia nell'hard disk che non è formattato, devo riformattarlo perbene e successivamente installare lubuntu o xubuntu
<glpiana> salem87423675089, leggi la guida su md5sum che ti indicato sopra e controlla che la sio corrisponda. se non corrisponde, riscaricala, se corrisponde affrontiamo la cosa
<fabio123> glpiana, aspetta un secondo
<fabio123> il menu di grub normalmente è nascosto?
<franco> si
<fabio123> e va premuto il tasto shift ?
<glpiana> fabio123, se c'è anche windows no
<glpiana> se proprio non ha visto windows ed è nascosto tieni premuto shift
<glpiana> fabio123, ma a te all'avvio parte qualcosa?
<fabio123> glpiana, io ho solo kubuntu
<fabio123> franco ha il dual boot
<salem87423675089> ho provato da terminale ma mi dice file o directory inesistente...eppure c'ho la ISO sulla scrivania
<franco> fabio è proprio quello che debbo riottenere
<glpiana> salem87423675089, e nel terminale ti sei spostato con il comando cd sulla scrivania?
<glpiana> !grub | franco
<ubot-it> franco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> franco, segui sta guida
<franco> ok
<salem87423675089> cioè devo indicare il percorso file /home/scrivania/ ?
<glpiana> salem87423675089, no, cd Scrivania
<salem87423675089> ok ha fatto ho ottenuto un codice ora lo confronto con quello di lubuntu
<fabio123> franco, questo nasconde il menu di grub GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<salem87423675089> si il codice fornito è questo: 5e85e368b6eaf1b9f5cf88467c6570f5 e corrisponde a lubuntu 13.10 desktop i386
<glpiana> fabio123, senza un contesto non è molto utile quello che hai scritto. inoltre di default in presenza di altri sistemi operativi, il menu di grub è visibile
<glpiana> salem87423675089, ok. la live arriva al partizionamento e cosa ti propone?
<salem87423675089> scelgo la lingua, e successivamente ho le seguenti scelte: prova, installa, controlla difetti su disco, test memoria e boot da primo disco rigido
<glpiana> salem87423675089, tu scegli prova e il sistema si avvia normalmente?
<salem87423675089> si parte senza problemi
<glpiana> salem87423675089, oki, poi dal desktop fai partire l'installazione e arrivi al partizionamento. cosa ti propone?
<salem87423675089> molto lento comunque adesso sta ancora caricando nella pagina lubuntu con i 5 puntini in basso
<salem87423675089> mi dice di cancellare disco e installare ubuntu e sotto ci sono 2 voci: cifra la nuova installazione per maggiore sicurezza; usa LVM con nuova installazione. Più in basso c'è altro: creare o cancellare partizioni
<salem87423675089> io opterei anche per la prima di cancellare tutto e installare ubuntu ma preferirei dividere bene le partizioni come proponeva la guida ufficiale per avere maggiore affidabilità
<glpiana> salem87423675089, prendi un aschermata
<glpiana> !image | salem87423675089
<ubot-it> salem87423675089: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<salem87423675089> è un bel problema perchè sto chattando col fisso...semmai faccio una foto col cell
<glpiana> salem87423675089, il pc deve essere connesso a internet per portare a termine l'installazione senza problemi
<salem87423675089> ok ecco l'immagine della schermata : http://imagebin.org/290931
<salem87423675089> si è collegato a internet
<glpiana> salem87423675089, scegli "altro" se vuoi creare tu le partizioni
<salem87423675089> esatto è quello che ho fatto prima ma mi crasha, comunque riprovo
<salem87423675089> allora qui come partizioni mi da le seguenti: /de/sda senza dimensione; /dev/sda1 ext2  dimensione 254MB di cui 10 MB utilizzate; /dev/sda5    di 120 GB e spazio utilizzato sconosciuto
<glpiana> salem87423675089, tu cosa vuoi fare? usare tutto il disco per la tua installazione?
<fabio123> salem87423675089, volevo dire che la foto era buona.... lumia 920
<glpiana> salem87423675089, quello che c'è sul disco ti interessa?
<glpiana> !chat | fabio123
<ubot-it> fabio123: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salem87423675089> si fabio ;)  allora glpiana io vorrei utilizzare gli spazi consigliati dalla guida poi siccome l'hard disk è piccolo direi si di utilizzarlo tutto
<glpiana> salem87423675089, allora anzitutto rimuovi le partizioni già presenti
<salem87423675089> ok è quello che vorrei fare ma qui ho solo come comandi: "nuova tabella partizioni..." e "ripristina"
<glpiana> salem87423675089, seleziona una delle partizioni, preferibilmente quella più a destra, sda5 da quel che hai detto
<glpiana> salem87423675089, dovresti, sopo averla selezionata, poterla modificare o eliminare
<salem87423675089> ok se la seleziono compare un quadratino da spuntare per formattarla mentre il comando nuova tabella scompare e rimane solo ripristina
<salem87423675089> se clicco il quadratino da spuntare non succede niente
<glpiana> salem87423675089, deve darti anche l apossibilità di eliminarla. puoi prendere un'altra schermata?
<fabio123> salem87423675089, c'è il comando elimina partizione
<salem87423675089> si rifaccio una foto
<fabio123> http://i.stack.imgur.com/JRYB2.png
<glpiana> fabio123, tu stai mostrando l'installer di ubuntu, lui sta usando quello di lubuntu
<salem87423675089> ok ecco qua: http://imagebin.org/290932
<fabio123> glpiana, inaftti è identico
<glpiana> fabio123, sì, vedo ora che è identico
<glpiana> salem87423675089, clicca il tasto " - " per eliminare le partizioni. poi crei quello che vuoi creare col tasto " + "
<glpiana> me ne vado
<fabio123> quello di kubuntu è diverso + bello in quanto tutta l'instllazione avviene a schermo intero
<salem87423675089> pensa te.......l'unico comando che non gli ho dato importanza!!!
<fabio123> salem87423675089, nn x divare ma chi ha creato quelle partizioni prima ? x me nn hanno senso
<fabio123> una partizione da 250mb ext2 a cosa serve?
<salem87423675089> è un hard disk ssd vecchio booo, scusa una cosa fabio come faccio a ritrovare quella guida ufficiale di ubuntu che diceva quali partizioni mettere tipo ext3 ecc e lo spazio da assegnarli?
<fabio123> salem87423675089, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<fabio123> se è da 120gb io farei  / da 15gb swap da 2gb resto /home ma è solo indicativo
<fabio123> partizioni ext4
<salem87423675089> scusa sono un nabbo in queste cose: 15 gb intendi ext4 poi swap 2gb e il resto diventerebbe sda?
<fabio123> no il resto sarebbe home se vuoi mettere come me la /home su partizione separata
<fabio123> salem87423675089, leggi il wiki
<salem87423675089> aaaa ok ok quindi / sarebbe il root, poi lo swap da 2 gb e il resto invece dove praticamente installo lubuntu
<fabio123> inoltre ti consiglio di leggere una guida x ottimizzare ubuntu su ssd
<fabio123> salem87423675089, no ubuntu viene installato in root ovvero /
<fabio123> salem87423675089, leggi attentamente il wiki prima di fare casini
<fabio123> la /home contiene i documenti e le impostazioni personali
<fabio123> può essere una partizione separata o semplicemente una cartella nella aprtizione principale
<fabio123> salem87423675089, buona fortuna
<salem87423675089> grazie ne avrò parecchio bisogno
<franco> Buongiorno, sto cercando di ripristinare il dual boot tramite le istruzioni http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino, ma, nonostante non vi siano avvisi di errori non ottengo il dual boot. Allego la videata di sudo fdisk -l, non so se la annotazione presente nel sda1 relativa alla mancanza di start significhi qualcosa, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? http://imagebin.org/290936
<krabador> franco, hai 2 dischi, sicuro che sda, è selezionato per partire in boot?
<franco> krabador mi pare che boot sia solo nel sda si può verificare da termilale? come?
<krabador> franco, sda contiene il win con cui vuoi fare il dual boot?
<franco> si
<krabador> allora grub si deve installare in /dev/sda
<krabador> senza il numero di partizione
<krabador> e il bios, deve far partire quello per primmo
<franco> nelle istruzioni si parla del disco dove è installato ubuntu, nel mio caso sdb???
<salem87423675089> aiuto mi si sta sciogliendo il cervello....allora ho creato le partizioni etx4 swap e fat32....perchè se clicco installa mi compare la scritta: "non è stato definito alcun file system di root correggere il problema dal menù di partizionamento" ???
<krabador> franco, no
<krabador> franco, grub deve essere installato sul disco che parte in avvio
<franco> krabador allora al punto 1 della guida cosa dicono?
<krabador> salem87423675089, devi, nel menu di partizionamento, andare sulla partizione root
<krabador> salem87423675089, fare modifica
<krabador> salem87423675089, assegnare / come punto di mount
<salem87423675089> ok grazie un'ultima cosa come faccio allo spazio libero ad assegnargli /home?
<krabador> franco, devi montare la partizione di sistema, per la configurazion di grub
<krabador> ma l'installazione vera e propria deve avvenire nel dispositivo che parte in avvio
<krabador> nel tuo caso /dev/sda
<krabador> se vuoi il dual boot con win
<salem87423675089> praticamente io vorrei installare ubuntu nella ext4 e il restante spazio libero vorrei farlo diventare /home però non capisco che tipo di formattazione dargli...se fat16-32 o altro
<krabador> salem87423675089, sempre ext4
<krabador> e gli assegni /home come punto di mount
<krabador> !grub | franco
<ubot-it> franco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<salem87423675089> ok è partito grazie mille kabrador sei stato FONDAMENTALE!!! ;)
<krabador> salem87423675089, di niente
<franco> krabador in avvio non parte quello che è indicato nel MBR?
<krabador> franco, la guida di ripristino è prevalentemente indicata a chi ha installato windows dopo ubuntu, ed ha sovrascritto l'mbr con quello microsoft
<krabador> franco, certo, e l'mbr deve essere quello del disco che parte in avvio
<krabador> se hai piu' dischi
<krabador> se tu hai un disco 1 con win ed un disco 2 con ubuntu
<krabador> se vuoi il dual boot, l'mbr con grub deve essere quello del disco 1
<franco> krabador infatti avevo repristinato l'mbr per far partire win, poi ubuntu live ed ho indicato il disco di ubuntu, invece cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> franco, indicare il disco win
<krabador> nel tuo caso /dev/sda
<krabador> senza numero della partizione
<franco> krabador ok provo, e quella nota nella videata relatiba allo start significa quac
<krabador> grub sovrascriverà l'mbr, facendoti scegliere all'avvio cosa caricare
<franco> krabador la nota sotto sda1?
<GIGIO1965> Buonasera a tutti. Volevo sapere se c'è la possibilità di utilizzare Itunes su Ubuntu 12.04
<massy> salve
<krabador> franco, quale, scusami
<krabador> GIGIO1965, prova ad installarlo con wine
<franco> krabrador  http://imagebin.org/290936
<krabador> GIGIO1965, solo che ti conviene informarti se, e con quale versione di wine si possa fare
<krabador> franco, ti dice che l'inizio della prima partizione in quel disco non inizia con il primo settore del disco
<GIGIO1965> Scusami per l'ignoranza, Krabador. Cos'è wine?
<franco> krabrador debbo preoccuparmi?
<krabador> franco, no, se win funziona tranquillamente
<franco> ok vado a provare grazie
<krabador> franco, di niente
<krabador> !wine | GIGIO1965
<ubot-it> GIGIO1965: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> permette di far funzionare applicazioni windows all'interno di linux
<GIGIO1965> ah, ok.
<GIGIO1965> Per utilizzare Itunes, bisogna prima installare wine, giusto?  Successivamente installare Itunes con lo stesso procedimento di windows?
<krabador> si
<GIGIO1965> Provo, krabador. Grazie, per il momento.
<krabador> GIGIO1965, ma, potrebbe non essere possibile, nella versione di wine dentro la 12.04
<krabador> verifica la versione di wine piu' indicata
<krabador> GIGIO1965, chiedi anche in #wine
<krabador> sempre qui in freenode
<krabador>  /join #wine
<krabador> GIGIO1965, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<GIGIO1965> Oddio, che confusione. Ne sò quanto prima
<jimmib> salve chiedo, non riesco a vedere dvd forse ho bisogno di una riga di comando sul terminale? grazie
<franco> buonasera, se da terminale mi dice che non può eseguire grub-install -
<franco> perchè non ha le permissioni cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> franco, sudo , e poi il comando
<GIGIO1965> Girovagando nel forum, ho letto che per poter caricare delle canzoni su Iphone è sufficiente Rhytmbox (Itunes è rognoso da gestire). Avete esperienza di questo programma?
<krabador> franco, anzi manda sudo su , in modo da mandare tutti i comandi successivi come superutente
<krabador> GIGIO1965, che ubuntu usi?
<GIGIO1965> 12.04
<krabador> rhytmbox è dentro
<GIGIO1965> Si, trovato. Basta lanciarlo e collegare l'Iphone?
<krabador> GIGIO1965, credo che ti servano un paio di librerie
<GIGIO1965> uhm, da dove le prendo?
<jimmib> salve enzotib ci sei?
<krabador> GIGIO1965, quanto colleghi l'iphone , viene riconosciuto?
<GIGIO1965> provo e ti faccio sapere
<krabador> GIGIO1965, se viene riconosciuto puoi già provare a gestire la musica con rhytmbox
<GIGIO1965> Ok, tra un pò collego il tutto
<GIGIO1965> Krabador, non autorizza il collegamento dell'Iphone
<krabador> GIGIO1965, "non autorizza" in che senso ?
<GIGIO1965> allora, ricapitolando: inserisco l'usb al pc. Sul display dell'Iphone mi dice se voglio autorizzare il PC Collegato. Clicco su "autorizza" e sul monitor mi dice  che'è impossibile montare  Iphone di...!!! in più con la dicitura: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<GIGIO1965> e dopo ancora, una finestra con: Il dispositivo «iPhone di .....» è bloccato. Inserire il codice sul dispositivo e fare clic su «Prova ancora».
<Matt_91> Salve, il mio pc all'accensione molto spesso rimane bloccato con un trattino binaco lambeggiante anzichè farmi vedere la scermata del login. io vaco in tty1 e riavvio finchè non va. come posso risolvere? ho un scheda grafica nvidia
<Matt_91> jester-: dimmi tu va. il pc non è nemmeno io mio a deire il vero :P
<jester-> Matt_91: nomodeset
<Matt_91> jester-: dici?
<Matt_91> ora provo
<jester-> Matt_91: la menu pigia e  poi dopo slash metti nomodeset se funza scriverai il file
<Matt_91> jester-: scrivo direttamente, se non va torno indeitro  XD
<jimmib> salve sono nuovo nn riesco a vedere i dvd commerciali devo inserire un codec grazie
<jester-> jimmib: ubuntu?
<GIGIO1965> Acci, Krabador è uscito. Nessun altro che riesce a darmi delle dritte?
<jimmib> si
<jimmib> 12.04
<jester-> jimmib: giusto per essere sicuri cosa risponde il comando: echo $DESKKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> jimmib:  echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> UN SOLA K
<jimmib> ok provo
<jimmib> ubuntu 2d
<jester-> jimmib: installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> se non va serve una lib da sito vlc
<jimmib> come installo?
<jester-> jimmib: da software center o da terminale sudo apt-get intall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jimmib> ok vado
<Drizamanuber> 'sera a tutti, e possibile ritornare sui propri passi e eliminare l'ultimo aggiornamento dei driver fglrx?
<Drizamanuber> scusate se insisto, ma nessuno sa aiutarmi? il mio pc sta friggendo
<luka0000> Salve, la ventola del portatile gira al massimo da un po. Ho la 12.04. Potete dare una mano?
<jester-> ETÀ PC?
<jester-> luka0000: età pc?
<luka0000> 4 anni
<jester-> luka0000: prova la live 13.10
<luka0000> perche?
<jester-> avendo kernel piu recente e non poco facile che abbia i driver per digerire il tuo acpi
<luka0000> ok. Pero ho letto che dalla 12.10 in poi avrei problemi perche ho una ati mobilitiy raedon 4650 che non e piu supportata
<luka0000> pero non ho provato
<jester-> provare la live non costa niente
<luka0000> si ok grazie. Il mio presentimento e fa questi porblemi dopo l ultimo aggiornamento
<jester-> 4 anni di pc non puo avere hw tanto vecchio da non essere piu supportato
<effegi> buona sera a tutti
<effegi> potrei avere un'informazione,per piacere...
<effegi> ci siete?
<effegi> c'è nessunooooo?
<effegi> posso chiedere?
<effegi> uh uhhhh uhhhhh....
<effegi> cugggino puoi darmi delle info? per piacere
<effegi> TOC TOC... ci siete?
<effegi> alla prossima grazieee
<jester-> 1chiedi
<jester-> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<effegi> scsua stavo per abbandonare
<effegi> ok
<effegi> allora
<effegi> vorrei caricare xubuntu su un vecchio portatile Toshiba. desideravo sapere se si trova la lingua italiana nella distribuzione o dovrò localizzarlo in seguito
<jester-> alla prima schermata scegli italiano
<effegi> ma quello è per localizzare la tastiera e la lingua delle distro ma poi?
<jester-> quando vedi l'omino in basso batti enter
<effegi> dove lo vedo?
<jester-> appare i lmenu lingue
<effegi> alla prima schermata?
<jester-> sul video lo vedi
<jester-> al boot del cd
<effegi> ma poi si localizza in italiano tutto il S.O.?
<effegi> il pacchetto lingue è già dentro il CD?
<effegi> immagino di si, da come hai scritto..ok
<effegi> un'altra sola domanda: gli aggiornamenti si fanno con apt-get?
<jester-> li fa pure in automatico alla winzoz
<effegi> con quale programma?
<jester-> se ci sono ti avvisa
<effegi> ok
<effegi> grazie domani ci provo l'ho già scaricato. speriamo bene
<effegi> ti saluto e ringrazio molto ciao
<alberto74> buonasera, mi servirebbe aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | alberto74
<ubot-it> alberto74: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alberto74> quale sistema operativo posso installare su un vecchio notebook HP PP2090 , intel pentium 1400ghz, 512 ram ?? ho provato a mette lubuntu, ma il PC mi da un errore incomprensibile per me che riguarda CPU. AIU
<jester-> alberto74: se non ce la fa lubuntu devi guardare altrove tipo puppylinux
<alberto74> grazie jester
<alex______> ciao ragazzi
<alex______> stampante CLX-3185 ubuntu 11.4 lts vede la stampante ma lo scanner no aiutoooo
<alex______> qualcuno mi da una mano per favore
<akis24> sera
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> secondo voi senza avere un router a casa posso collegare via cavo questo prodotto ad una macchina con ubuntu sopra
<esulu> http://www.lacie.com/chit/support/support_manifest.htm?id=10451
<cristian_c> esulu, il router non è per forza anche modem
<esulu> cristian_c: fai conto che in questo momento ho in possesso solamente una chiavetta vodafone
<esulu> questo nas insieme ad un cavo usb ed un cavo lan
<esulu> e basta
<esulu> cristian_c: mi è venuto da fare un router in ubuntu
<esulu> http://ubuappunti.blogspot.it/2012/10/configurare-ubuntu-come-router.html
<esulu> in questo modo potrei spero di collegare via cavo lan nas al pc
<esulu> per poter arrivare al contenuto
<esulu> che ne pensi!
<cristian_c> teoricamente non mi sembra malvagia come idea
<cristian_c> esulu, ma quali connessioni ha il lacie?
<esulu> da quello che posso vedere
<esulu> dovrebbe avere usb e lan
<esulu> ma se collego via usb al ubuntu non rileva per niente
<esulu> non mi da nessuna informazione ne meno con lsusb
<esulu> quindi ho provato a collegarlo via cavo lan al ubuntu ma mi sa che è un casino
<icemanbp> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno ha mai smanettato con openflow e floodlight?
<cristian_c> esulu, se colleghi il disco via usb dovrebbe riconoscere
<cristian_c> esulu, ma hai letto il manuale?
<esulu> eh no
<esulu> dici questo http://www.lacie.com/download/qig/QIG_NetworkSpace2.pdf
<esulu> cristian_c: ci sei ancora
<cristian_c> esulu, leggi il manuale
<kiefer> ciao sto facendo vedere ad un nuovo utente (al lug di Vicenza) come cercare infoirmazioni per il suo problema con la chiavetta internet  12d1:1c07 huawei con la quale non riesce a collegarsi
<akis24> kiefer:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=497165
<cybernova> kiefer, http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Internet_Key_Huawei_E173s_7.2Mb
<kiefer> akis24:  cybernova  grazie ragazzi vi ringrazio molto mi fate fare un figurone :-)
<akis24> di nulla
<cybernova> de nada
<kiefer> ciao notte
<ilmiocanestupido> Ciao a tutti
<ilmiocanestupido> Posso chiedere per problemi con l'installazione di Ubuntu Touch sul Galaxy Nexus?
<ilmiocanestupido> Ho fatto tutta la procedura manuale via terminale (ho mac OS Maverick), l'ultima parte di installazione è molto lunga e alla fine, dopo il riavvio ed il logo google lo schermo diventa nero senza avviare il sistema
<ilmiocanestupido> cosa mi sono perso?
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-05
<pippo1> salve
<pippo1> scusate ma questo percoro esiste su ubuntu 13.10 /usr/share/abi-compliance-checker/
<pippo1> per ho un problema con k3b que mi dice sempre quando sto per masterizzare che il mio masterizzatore non supporta il flusso incrementale
<pippo1> e quindi la multisessione no sara disponibile
<pippo1> ho cercato su google e  quando clicco su un sito mi scarica subito una libreria che sarebbe questa libk3b.xml.gz
<pippo1> percio ho fatto questo da terminale per vedere se gia ho questa libreria
<pippo1> apt-file search k3b | grep -w .*xml
<pippo1> e come risultato mi ha dato questo
<pippo1> abi-compliance-checker: /usr/share/abi-compliance-checker/modules/Targets/unix/descriptors/libk3blib.xml bygfoot-data: /usr/share/games/bygfoot/support_files/definitions/europe/denmark/league_denmark3b.xml k3b-data: /usr/share/mime/packages/x-k3b.xml
<pippo1> come vedete ho la libk3blib e non la libk3b
<pippo1> cmq se faccio cd /usr/share/abi-compliance-checker/ non me lo da mi dice directory inesistente
<glpiana> ola
<Captcha2> ciao
<Captcha2> ho un problema con il partizionamento di ubuntu...
<glpiana> Captcha2, esponilo
<Captcha2> sto installando da live cd  e mi si e bloccato il partizionamento
<Captcha2> scrivo senza accenti perche la tastiera e in inglese
<Captcha2> si e risolto... era solo questione di tempo
<Guest97531> Salve ho un pc che molte volte all avvio invece che farmi vedere la schermata del login mi rimane un trattino binaco lampeggiante. scheda nvidie a noframeset abilitato
<glpiana> Guest97531, intendi nomodeset?
<Guest97531> si glpiana scusa :)
<glpiana> Guest97531, disabilitandolo che fa?
<Guest97531> uguale
<glpiana> Guest97531, se togli "quiet splash" che fa?
<Guest97531> glpiana: provo
<Guest97531> glpiana: è perchè non me lo fa sempre, diciamo a volte lo avvio e parte a volte devo riavviarlo 2 volte prima che vada. almeno che non faccio partire la grafica da shell. ma essendo che il pc non è mio non posso lasciarlo così :)
<Guest97531> glpiana: riavvio un paio di volte e ti faccio sapere. intanto grazie ;)
<Impel> glpiana: ancora peggio. al boot vedo le scritte al posto dell'animazione, al priomo tentativo di avvio una volta finito e diventato tutto nero e non ho potuto fare niente se non aspettare ed in fine forzare lo spegnimento. al secondo invece mi ha fatto accedere alla consolle e ho avviato startx da li -.-"
<Impel> glpiana: pensavo fossero i driver open che mi facevano sto casino, rimossi e installati i driver nevidia ma niente
<ExPBoy> Impel, è datatto il pc?
<ExPBoy> -t
<Impel> ExPBoy: no
<ExPBoy> che caratteristiche ha?
<ExPBoy> processore ..ram..
<Impel> ExPBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6878008/
<ExPBoy> che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<Impel> ExPBoy: la 13.10
<Impel> ExPBoy: non dirmi di installare la 12.04 perchè non è una soluzione :p
<ExPBoy> Impel, ok non te lo dico
<glpiana> Impel, hai levato quiet splash ma hai sasciato nomodeset?
<Impel> ExPBoy: anche a casa nel mio ogni tanto lo fa, ma di rado. su questo cacchio, una avvio si e uno anche
<Impel> glpiana: si ho lasciato solo nomodeset
<glpiana> Impel, e adesso hai i driver open o gli nvidia?
<Impel> glpiana: nvidia
<ExPBoy> Impel, secondo me c'è qualche incompatibilità hardware
<Impel> ExPBoy: del tipo?
<ExPBoy> forse la scheda video
<glpiana> Impel, te ne ha proposti diversi?
<ExPBoy> ma hai provato da live prima di installare?
<Impel> ExPBoy: mha... pure io ho il portatile a casa, e pure a casa lo fa, ma come ripeto sporadicamente
<Impel> ExPBoy: certo, tutto apposto
<Impel> ExPBoy: installazione pulita pulita l'altro ieri
<ExPBoy> rispondi a glpiana
<Impel> glpiana: in che senso? nella listra driver propietari ce ne sono tanti
<Impel> glpiana: io ho installato quelli testati
<glpiana> Impel, appunto, quali hai provato?
<Impel> glpiana: quelli raccomandati e testati, ma come faccio a far partire unity?
<glpiana> Impel, non ho capito come stai messo ora. con quiet e splash, anche se sporadicamente, arrivi a unity?
<Impel> glpiana: con quiet ogni tanto ci arrivo
<Impel> glpiana: ma adesso a questo avvio non è partita la grafica è ho fatto startx da tty1 :)
<Impel> glpiana: però le barre di unity non so come avviarle, se non riavviando il pc
<Impel> con la speranza che parta la schermata di login
<glpiana> Impel, oki, torna in tty con ctrl+alt+f1 e da lì riavvia con ctrl+alt+canc
<Impel> glpiana: -.-"
<Impel> a dopo
<niubbo> ciao a tutti
<niubbo> ho bisogno di qualche consiglio
<niubbo> chi mi può aiutare??
<cristian_c> !aiuto | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<niubbo> Ok! ho un pc datato Acer aspire 5102 wlmi con xp, visto che già sto avendo problemi con gli aggiornamenti microsoft, volevo cambiare il sistema operativo, il problema che non so quale sia consigliato per questo pc e dove scaricarlo
<cristian_c> niubbo, premettiamo una cosa: il sistema dovrebbe essere provato prima di installarlo
<cristian_c> installare a scatola chiusa non è mai una buona idea
<niubbo> nel senso?
<cristian_c> niubbo, lo provo e verifichi che vada tutto bene. In caso positivo, lo installi
<cristian_c> *provi
<niubbo> quale versione dovrei provare?
<cristian_c> niubbo, comunque, secondo me, unity non va bene su quel pc
<cristian_c> xfce sarebbe già molto meglio
<niubbo> Questo: http://www.xfce.org/?lang=it
<cristian_c> esatto
<glpiana> !xubuntu | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<niubbo> Quindi faccio un usb live e provo?
<glpiana> niubbo, se il tuo pc ha l'avvio da usb, sì
<niubbo> si lo ha
<niubbo> ho letto che ad aprile avrà un'aggiornamento, aspetto ho successivamente lo posso aggiornare?
<glpiana> niubbo, se non hai fretta aspetti, se no lo puoi aggiornare
<Matt_91> glpiana ExPBoy niente. ho provato anche con i nvida current(304) con e senza nomodeset
<Matt_91> niente
<niubbo> ok! nel frattempo allora lo utilizzo come live per fare un pò di pratica, non sono pratico con ubunto
<glpiana> Matt_91, saresti impel?
<Matt_91> glpiana: si sono impel e guest di prima, non so come mai mi diceva che il mio nick e ra temporaneamente non disponibile... boooo
<Matt_91> glpiana: ora va.... mah
<glpiana> Matt_91, io credo sia qualcosa legato all'ordine in cui vengono caricate le cose all'avvio, ma non saprei consigliarti su come risolvere. il sistema è aggiornato?
<Matt_91> glpiana: ora con i nvidia current e quite splash e nomodeset arrivao al login, inserico la passwrod, mi fa vedere lo screen del boot(ubuntu con i pallini sotto) e ritorna al login. mi sono dovuto loggare dinuovo da tty1
<Matt_91> glpiana: aggioranto si
<cristian_c> niubbo, se ti piace poi, puoi anche installarlo
<Matt_91> controllo adesso anche
<niubbo> Grazie per il supporto, questo mio nick resta mio per la chat?
<Matt_91> grazie comunque glpiana
<cristian_c> niubbo, se non l'hai registrato, no
<glpiana> Matt_91, dammi l'output di uname -a
<niubbo> ora vedo di registrarlo, per avere Xubuntu su usb, lo devo prima scaricare e poi tramite cosa lo metto su usb?
<glpiana> !usb | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<niubbo> Grazie ragazzi!!!
<niubbo> quale versione: 32 o 64 bit? io ho AMD turion 64X2 mobile
<glpiana> niubbo, puoi mettere la 64
<vendetta> buongiorno!! hp nuovo con ubuntu 12 04 LTS  cosa devo scaricare per vedere video film ecc?
<niubbo> ok!
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | vendetta
<ubot-it> vendetta: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<cybernova> :(
<cybernova> scusate sbagliato chat lol
<cristian_c> lol
<niubbo> Scusate se vi stresso: sto scaricando l'immagine iso, per creare il live usb questo programma va bene: unetbootin?
<glpiana> niubbo, sì
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<niubbo> grazie
<niubbo> Ho una chiavetta da 16 gb, dopo aver creato la live la posso utilizzare anche per salvare altri dati?
<cristian_c> niubbo, sì, se lo specifichi in unetbootin
<cristian_c> niubbo, ma credo dati, non so se anche le applicazioni
<cristian_c> o le configurazioni
<niubbo> ho capito, devo spuntare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> niubbo, in unetbootin c'è l'opzione
<niubbo> su unetbootin c'è solo da specificare i mb "spazio riservato per i file utente che verranno protetti dai vari riavvii (solo ubuntu)
<manmatteo> niubbo, è l'opzione che stai cercando
<niubbo> quanto spazio scrivo? chiavetta da 4 gb
<manmatteo> io direi 2gb
<niubbo> quindi 2000mb?
<manmatteo> niubbo, sì, calcola che il sistema su usb dovrebbe occupare meno di 900 mb
<niubbo> ok
<cristian_c> niubbo, non era da 16?
<manmatteo> non so la questione mantenimento delle app, forse conviene lasciare più spazio?
<niubbo> per adesso uso quella da 4
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> niubbo, sulla live da 4 GB non ci puoi fare molto
<cristian_c> niubbo, poco fa avevo lasciato dello spazio con unetbootin e ho riscontrato problemi
<cristian_c> non lasciando spazio si è sistemato, quindi...
<niubbo> allora lascio a 0mb
<cristian_c> nel mio caso ha funzionato, ma la mia live è da 1 GB
<cristian_c> avevo lasciato 20 MB e ha cominciato a dare problemi perché forse sceglie quella al posto della ram per caricare cose aggiuntive
<niubbo> provo con 0 mb, se mi ci trovo bene lo installo direttamente
<Matt_91> glpiana: non so se ci sei ancora: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6878445/
<cristian_c> niubbo, ok
<cristian_c> niubbo, lo dico perché mi è appena successo :P
<cristian_c> non è detto che valga per tutti
<cristian_c> :)
<niubbo> é normale che si è fermato a 208 file su 408?
<glpiana> Matt_91, visto. è ok
<niubbo> ops! 405 file
<cristian_c> niubbo, sì, lo fa a tutti
<cristian_c> niubbo, hai il led sulla usb?
<niubbo> si, lampeggia, quindi scarica
<Matt_91> glpiana: ora non mi si avvia proprio più, provo a rimettere i nouveau
<Matt_91> glpiana: che barba -.-"
<Matt_91> glpiana: ma può essere problema di quello che gestisce il login, come si chiama? gdm?
<glpiana> lightdm
<glpiana> Matt_91, tu vedi sempre lo splash all'avvio o solo a volte?
<Matt_91> glpiana: sempre
<niubbo> cristian_c  installato, adesso riavvio e cambio il bios, grazie nuovamente, vado e provo..........
<cristian_c> niubbo, cià
<Matt_91> glpiana: tranne quando non cera quite splash
<Matt_91> glpiana: senza quite vedevo le scritte
<glpiana> Matt_91, se anche quando poi si fermi sul trattino vedi lo splash potrebbe anche essere lightdm il rpoblema
<glpiana> puoi porvare a mettere gdm al suo posto
<Matt_91> glpiana: ho trovato questo, la prima risposta che dici? http://askubuntu.com/questions/346738/13-04-lightdm-crashing-black-screen-flashing-cursor
<glpiana> Matt_91, prima prova a installare gdm, e a selezionarlo al posto di lightdm durante l'installazione del pacchetto. se non va ancora, prova le soluzione proposte su askubuntu
<niubbo> riuscito sono su xbuntu, ma non e in italiano
<niubbo> internet e lentissimo, perche
<cristian_c> uhm, pensavo che con un dual core e 2 Gb di ram ce la facesse
<cristian_c> ah, internet
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | niubbo
<ubot-it> niubbo: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<ilgallinetta> Ciao a tutti, avrei una domanda
<maui> salve non sò quale versione installare sul mio portatile. ho già provato a installato ubuntu 13.10 a 64 bit e 32 bit ma quando lo uso un pò qualcosa si blocca o funziona male
<Guest50628> BUONGIORNO VORREI INSTALLARE LA STAMPANTE CANON IP 2700 SU UBUNTU 12 04 LTS
<cybernova> !caps | Guest50628
<ubot-it> Guest50628: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Guest50628>   scusate.
<cybernova> Guest50628, http://www.canon.it/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/InkJet/PIXMA_iP_series/PIXMA_iP2700.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:80-766720&page=1&type=download
<cybernova> una volta scaricato devi scompattare il file tar e installare secondo le istruzioni date all'interno, attenzione ad installare il driver per ubuntu specificato dal .deb nel nome del file
<cybernova> maui, si blocca o funziona male che vuol dire?
<max__> karaoke su xubuntu qualcuno mi può dire qualcosa in proposito
<maui> si bloccano le finestre tipo firefox... a volte si blocca quando voglio vedere un video su you tube
<maui> la grafica mi sembra un più lenta di windows
<daniele_> Ciao ragazzi, ho creata una interfaccia tap0 ma al riavvio sparisce, qualcuno di voi sa come renderla permanente?
<cybernova> maui, mi dici le caratteristiche del tuo portatile?
<maui> il portatile è un hp dv 6560el
<maui> intel core 2 duo t7300 2,0 ghz, 4 gb ram, gforce 8400m gs
<maui> io ho provato a mettere ubuntu su usb per provarla in live, e da li sembra perfetto...quando vado a installarlo saltano fuori i problemi
<cybernova> maui, prova xubuntu che è anche più leggero
<cybernova> !xubuntu | maui
<ubot-it> maui: xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<maui> ok, ma non ce modo di usare ubuntu dici?
<maui> grazie comunque
<snooplion> ciao ragazzi ma skype per la versione 12 04?
<cybernova> maui, xubuntu è ubuntu ma con una interfaccia grafica diversa che lo rende più leggero ed adatto a sistemi non nuovissimi
<cybernova> !skype | snooplion
<ubot-it> snooplion: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<maui> a ok scusa l'ingnoranza... grazie lo provo subito
<cybernova> maui, di nulla poi se continui ad avere problemi cerchiamo di risolverli
<Franco> Buongiorno, dopo l'installazione automatica di Ubuntu 12.4.3, ho ridotto la partizione principale sda1, aumentato la partizione estesa e creato una partizione logica ntfs per i dati, questa è l'immagine di gparted http://imagebin.org/291094  il problema è che la nuova partizione dati non è riconosciuta, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Franco, apri un terminale
<glpiana> Franco, digita il comando: mount
<glpiana> !paste | Franco
<ubot-it> Franco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Franco> @ubout http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879217/
<Franco> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879217/
<glpiana> Franco, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<Franco> glpiana mi pare non accada nulla http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879256/
<glpiana> Franco, non deve accadere nulla a schermo
<Franco> Ok
<glpiana> Franco, scrivi: ls /mnt   e dimmi se vedi elencato quello che ti aspetti sia presente nel tuo disco
<Franco> glpiana non accade nulla
<glpiana> Franco, la partizione è nuova?
<glpiana> quindi vuota?
<Franco> si la ho creata svuotata ed ho provato anche a formattarla
<glpiana> Franco, oki, allora scrivi: sudo umount /mnt
<Franco> fatto
<glpiana> Franco, scrivi: ls /media           e dimmi se già esiste una directory DatiHp
<Franco> gl piana la riasposta è US System in blu
<Franco> glpiana Dati Hp è la label della partizione, non sono mai potuto entrarci
<glpiana> Franco, scrivi: sudo mkdir /media/DatiHp
<Franco> fatto
<glpiana> Franco, metti su pastebin l'output di: sudo blkid
<glpiana> Franco, una domanda però
<Franco> si
<glpiana> Franco, su questo disco vedo solo linux: per quale motivo fai una partizione ntfs?
<Franco> pensavo fosse utile per vederla da Win in condivisione
<glpiana> Franco, e dove ce l'hai windows?
<Franco> su un altro pc in rete
<glpiana> Franco, non credo serva che sia per forza in ntfs ma procediamo
<Franco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879294/
<Franco> glpiana pensavo che per vedere i dati da win servisse ntfs
<Franco> altrimenti torno ad una partizione ubuntu
<glpiana> Franco, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Franco> si doveva aprire un'altra pagina?
<glpiana> Franco, deve aprirsi un editor di testi con un file
<Franco> spedisco
<glpiana> Franco, non serve. devi aggiungere una riga in fondo al file
<Franco> ok, sta ancora girando
<Franco> come se stesse caricando il doc senza titolo
<glpiana> Franco, aggiungi: UUID=156901D17497BC50  /media/DatiHp  ntfs-3g silent,umask=000,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0
<Franco> come nuova riga?
<glpiana> Franco, ti ha aperto il file o no?
<Franco> glpiana ho aggiunto la riga che hai detto
<glpiana> Franco, oki, prima di slavare copia tutto su pastebin che controllo
<Franco> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879346/
<glpiana> Franco, ok, salva
<Franco> salvato
<glpiana> Franco, chiudi l'editor
<Franco> ok
<glpiana> Franco, scrivi: sudo mount -a
<Franco> fatto
<glpiana> Franco, scrivi: mount            e mettisu pastebin
<Franco> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879373/
<glpiana> Franco, scrivi: touch /media/datiHp/test
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> Franco, la d di datihp è maiuscola: DatiHp
<Franco> stl launcer è apparso DatiHp
<Franco> glpiana sul launcer è apparso DatiHp faccio ugualmente la correzione?
<glpiana> Franco, che correzione?
<Franco> glpiana scusa, la D è maiuscola si
<glpiana> Franco, hai dato il comando: touch /media/DatiHp/test     ?
<Franco> glpiana ora fatto
<glpiana> Franco, ha dato errore?
<Franco> no
<Franco> glpiana no
<glpiana> Franco, oki, allora clicca sull'icona che hai sul launcher e dovresti vedere dentro al disco un file che si chiama "test"
<glpiana> Franco, cancellalo pure... era un test :)
<Franco> glpiana si c'è
<glpiana> Franco, a posto
<Franco> glpiana grazie, ma hai capito dove èpotrei aver fatto il casino?
<glpiana> Franco, che casino?
<Franco> glpiana il fatto che la partizione non si vedeva era regolare
<glpiana> Franco, beh, sì. non era in fstab e quindi non veniva montata in automatico. perchè non te la mostrasse il file manager non lo so, ma ora è a posto direi
<Franco> glpiana ok grazie nuovamente
<glpiana> :)
<davide> ciao a tutti;)
<akis24> ciao
<davide> un valido router dove posso condividre la stampante  in una rete locale cioè a casa mia
<akis24> !chat | davide
<ubot-it> davide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide> la stampante è usb quindi il router deve avere porte usb
<maui> ciao cybernova sono riuscito a installare xubuntu
<cybernova> maui, bene e come va?
<maui> cosi va tutto alla grande
<maui> all'inizio scaldava un pò troppo il pc dopo gli aggiornamenti va meglio
<maui> ora devo solo imparare a mettere ciò che mi serve
<maui> grazie cybernova
<cybernova> di nulla
<camotedesk> ciao a tutti
<camotedesk> sto cercando di passa ad una nuova versione di kubuntu. nel grub menu ho impostato la lettura del dvd come principale ma non riesce a leggerlo. eppure il dvd funziona.
<glpiana> camotedesk, nel grub menu? la lettura del dvd va impostata da bios
<fabio123> camotedesk, ti serve il dvd per passare alla nuova versione?
<camotedesk> come si accede al bios? f2?
<camotedesk> dovrebbe essere già impostato anche nel bios, l'ultima installazione era andata bene e non avevo fatto modifiche
<camotedesk> infatti all'accensione per primo cerca nel lettore dvd...solo segnala "not found"...eppure a pc acceso legge senza problemi
<camotedesk> fabio123: intendi se ho bisogno di scaricare il cd?
<fabio123> camotedesk, intendo ad cosa parti?
<fabio123> in generale uno pensa che per pasasre da ubuntu a kubuntu bisogna reinstalalre tutto da capo ma x me nn è così
<camotedesk> fabio123: da una versione molto vecchia, la 7.
<akis24> fabio123: evitiamo di dire scemenze
<glpiana> camotedesk, come hai preparato il dvd?
<camotedesk> camotedesk: ho scariato dal sito tramite torrent la versione live e installato sul dvd
<glpiana> camotedesk, come l'hai messa sul dvd?
<camotedesk> fabio123: infatti se ci fosse la possibilità di aggiornare la vesione via web...
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | camotedesk
<ubot-it> camotedesk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<camotedesk> glpiana: come file immagine
<fabio123> camotedesk, la versione 7 è preistorica e non riusciresti a portarla alla versione 13.10
<glpiana> camotedesk, con che programma?
<camotedesk> fabio123: lo so non si può :(
<camotedesk> glpiana: k3b, lo uso da sempre
<glpiana> camotedesk, hai controllato l'md5sum della iso prima di masterizzarla?
<glpiana> !md5 | camotedesk
<ubot-it> camotedesk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<camotedesk> glpiana: non funziona nemmeno con il vecchio cd live che ho usato per l'attuale installazione
<camotedesk> glpnon credo sia un problema di cattiva masterizzazione, ho provato con 3 cd differenti e non parte con nessuno
<akis24> camotedesk: sembra un problema di lettore allora  sicuro funzioni ?
<camotedesk> akis24: sicuro, ho provato con un cd audio e va benissimo. per questo non capisco
<akis24> camotedesk:  e sopratutto legge dvd ? o solo cd.rom
<fabio123> akis24, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu_Saucy_Packages_and_Repositories
<krabador> camotedesk, ma che problemi ti da alla partenza?
<camotedesk> akis24: entrambi
<akis24> fabio123:  ho chiesto qualcosa ?
<fabio123> akis24, ho solo risposto al tuo commento
<akis24> fabio123:  un conto è installare kde come D.E. su una distro un conto sono due distribuzioni diverse eh
<camotedesk> krabador: indica che sta leggendo il dvd ma subito dopo indica "not found"...in realtà non sento alcun rumore di lettura
<akis24> camotedesk:  masterizzale come immagini .iso non come dati o altro
<krabador> camotedesk, la masterizzazione è avvenuta con la chiusura della sessione del disco?
<krabador> se non è avvenuta, non va
<camotedesk> krabador: akis24: la procedura che ho seguito è sempre la stessa, immagine iso, chiusura della sessione...ma non si avvia nemmeno con il cd live che avevo usato per l'attuale installazione, e quello per forza andava bene
<krabador> camotedesk, il lettore puo' essere andato
<krabador> camotedesk, non durano troppi anni
<krabador> camotedesk, notebook o fisso?^
<camotedesk> non sento girare il lettore all'avvio...ma ora sto ascoltando un cd con il pc
<krabador> camotedesk, quando cominciano a partire, iniziano ad andare male
<camotedesk> ragazzi con che tasto accedo al bios?
<Sergio_63> buonasera a tutti
<Johnny-`> salve
<Sergio_63> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto: come modificare la dimensione dei caratteri della console virtuale in modo semplice?
<Johnny-`> su  Edit > Profile Preferences
<Johnny-`> se hai ubuntu in italiano,   Modifica > Preferenze del Profilo
<Sergio_63> si ho ubuntu 13.10 in italiano
<Johnny-`> Apri Terminale, vai su Modifica > Preferenze del Profilo
<Sergio_63> grazie ora provo
<Sergio_63> non pensavo che da quel menù potessi cambaire anche i parametri delle console virtuali  (quelle raggiungibili mediante crtl+alt+F1 ad ese.)
<Sergio_63> infatti...i caratteri del terminale sono cambaiti ma quelli della della console sono rimasti grandi
<Johnny-`> lol
<Johnny-`> La console virtuale è quella che vedi nell'ambiente grafico...
<Johnny-`> Quella che intendevi tu, quindi, non è quella emulata, ma le varie console tty1/2/3 etc.
<Johnny-`> Ok
<Johnny-`> edita il file  /etc/default/console-setup
<Sergio_63> grazie, provo subito!
<Johnny-`> Anzi, puoi direttamente lasciarlo editare al comando presupposto per questo:
<Johnny-`> vai nel terminale e lancia questo:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Sergio_63> ok
<Johnny-`> Ovviamente puoi benissimo farlo direttamente nelle console testuali, e non nell'emulatore di terminale
<Sergio_63> eccomi
<Sergio_63> l'ho fatta da terminale ma TTY1 non è cambiato quindi la ripeto da lì
<Sergio_63> grazie Johnny- tutto sistemato!
<Johnny-`> ;) nada!
<Sergio_63> buona serata :-)
<Johnny-`> ora tira fuori i quattrini per il supporto
<Johnny-`> eheheheheheeh
<Sergio_63> :-D
<Sergio_63> exit
<Johnny-`> scherzo ;) Ciao buoan serata
<massy> ciao
<massy> quesito delle 18:46 ritorno al vecchio discorso dell'altra volta: silverlight per windows, il plugin, su linux non va. Ma se io installassi il setup
<massy> di IE11 sotto wine e poi nella stessa directory ci mettessi il setup di silverlight, funzionerebbe?
<akis24> massy:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<paolo1> salve ragazzi ho un problemone per adesso sono nella sessione ospite per con la mia sessione non mi fa entrare nonstante metto la password giusta
<paolo1> il problema e che ho instalato unity-tweak prima ho scelto un altro tema ed i cone penso dopo ho fatto disinstalla compèletamente software da synaptic poi ho riavviato e non mi fa entrare piu perche la password e giusta
<paolo1> ragazzi per favore ho molti documenti nell altra partizione che mi servono
<cristian_c> pa, quali pacchetti hai disinstallato?
<paolo1> in che senso
<paolo1> unity-tweach
<paolo1> ma poi ho fatto unity --reset
<cristian_c> 'ho fatto disinstalla compèletamente software da synaptic'
<paolo1> per resettarle
<cristian_c> paolo1, reinstallalo
<paolo1> sono in modalita ospite adesso
<paolo1> devo reinstallare unity tweach?
<cristian_c> paolo1, eh
<cristian_c> se prima l'hai disinstallato, reinstallalo
<paolo1> ma l ho installo in modalita ospite per con il mio non mi fa entrare proprio nonostante metto la pass giusta
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> paolo1, da modalità di ripristino
<paolo1> non ho il grub
<cristian_c> lol
<paolo1> parte automatico ubuntu
<cristian_c> paolo1, se tu non avessi il grub, il sistema non si avvierebbe neanche
<paolo1> si ma non mi appare il grub
<paolo1> come posso fare
<paolo1> per questo sono con le mani legate
<cristian_c> paolo1, avvia una live, entri nella partizione del disco, modifichi il file di grub impostando la visualizzazione dello stesso
<cristian_c> paolo1, poi entri in chroot e aggiorni il grub
<paolo1> asp il live ce l ho faccio prova ubuntu
<paolo1> giusto
<paolo1> devi dirmi i comandi non sono tanto pratico
<paolo1> dove sta il file di grub da modificare
<cristian_c> paolo1, nella partizione di ubuntu
<paolo1> quale cartella
<paolo1> e file
<cristian_c> paolo1, dipende da come si chiama la partizione
<cristian_c> dal path
<cristian_c> paolo1, ma di solito in /media
<paolo1> la partizione e sda1
<paolo1> ma con i live cd sei sicuro che posso modificare
<paolo1> sarebbe boot/grub/
<paolo1> ho ubuntu 13.10
<paolo1> c6 cristian
<paolo1> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<cristian_c> paolo1, entra in live
<paolo1> ok sto arrivndo
<paolo1> sapetta
<paolo1_> cristian
<paolo1_> sono in live adesso
<paolo1_> dimmi
<cristian_c> paolo1_, vai in /media
<paolo1_> da file manager o da shell?
<paolo1_> facciamo prima cosi
<paolo1_> cd /media/ubuntu/4c04eb55-c041-45be-89cb-b526e917d61d/media
<paolo1_> root@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu/4c04eb55-c041-45be-89cb-b526e917d61d/media# ls cdrom0  elia  root
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> paolo1_, perché sei root?
<paolo1_> vuoi che non sono root ?
<cristian_c> paolo1_, asp
<cristian_c> non è necessario
<paolo1_> ok dimmi che devo fare
<cristian_c> paolo1_, ls -l /media/ubuntu/4c04eb55-c041-45be-89cb-b52/
<paolo1_> cristian ma questa e la tua non la mia 4c04eb55-c041-45be-89cb-b52
<paolo1_> cmq questo e il risultato
<paolo1_> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 gen 31 01:18 bin drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 feb  3 22:02 boot drwxrwxr-x   2 root root  4096 gen 31 00:52 cdrom drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 ott 16 19:03 dev drwxr-xr-x 148 root root 12288 feb  5 18:42 etc drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 gen 31 00:54 home lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    33 gen 31 01:21 initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-15-generic lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    34 gen 31 01:19 initrd.
<cristian_c> paolo1_, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | paolo1_
<ubot-it> paolo1_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> <paolo1_> cristian ma questa e la tua non la mia 4c04eb55-c041-45be-89cb-b52
<cristian_c> ?
<paolo1_> http://pastebin.com/fJhQtGvQ
<paolo1_> hai visto cristian
<Kiw0> ciao
<Kiw0> da quando ho messo lubuntu 13.10
<Kiw0> non c'è verso di far andare la wifi
<Kiw0> non capisco perchè
<Kiw0> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Kiw0> questa è la mia scheda di rete
<Kiw0> ho installato i seguenti pacchetti b43-fwcutter (1:017-2) firmware-b43-installer (1:017-2)
<Kiw0> come sistemo?
<paolo1_> !cristian
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cristian'
<paolo1_> !cristian_c
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cristian_c'
<paolo1_> | cristian_c
<paolo1_> ragazzi qualcuno mi puo aiutare per favore
<Kiw0> paolo1_, che problema hai?
<Kiw0> dimmi velocemente così ti blocco subito se non ti so aiutare
<Kiw0> se è una cavolata ti posso essere d'aiuto
<paolo1_> nonostante metto la passowrd giusta non mi fa entrare e perche ho installato prima unity-twech
<paolo1_> poi  ho disinstallato
<Kiw0> non ti so aiutare
<paolo1_> poi ho fatto i procedeminte per resettare la unity
<paolo1_> ho riavviato e adesso quando metto la password non mi fa entrare nonostante sia giusta
<Kiw0> mmm
<paolo1_> adesso sono in live cd
<Kiw0> per me hai cambiato qualche permesso
<paolo1_> pero non posso entrare in modalita ripristino perche non mi e apparso mail grub ma ubnutu mi partiva in automatico
<paolo1_> sono con lemani legate
<Kiw0> paolo1_, beh ubuntu parte no?
<jester-> paolo1_: premi maiusc per vedere i menu al boot  o esc
<Kiw0> poi al login ti si blocca?
<paolo1_> si al login si
<Kiw0> al login hai provato a premere ctrl+alt+f1
<Kiw0> ?
<Kiw0> e loggarti da li?
<paolo1_> ho premuto maiuscolo l ho tenuto prmuto tutto il tempo durante il boot ma non mi appare niente
<paolo1_> mi appare solo per inserire la pass la metto giusta e niente ricarica dopo per mettere la pass
<Kiw0> nel chat testuale?
<Kiw0> scusa
<paolo1_> se la metto sbagliata me l ho dice infatti la metto giusta
<Kiw0> nel terminale?
<paolo1_> allora spettate un attimo ragazzi sono in live adesso
<jester-> paolo1_: la metti che succede
<paolo1_> che devo fare
<jester-> rimane al login schermo nero
<paolo1_> se la metto si carica tipo che carica la schermata ma poi ritorna sempre quella di prima di rimettere la assword
<paolo1_> password
<paolo1_> e un probrma di unity e compiz sicuro
<jester-> !ripristino | paolo1_
<ubot-it> paolo1_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<paolo1_> prima avevo resettato unity e compiz poi al riavvio e accuduto tutto questo
<Kiw0> paolo1_, al login premi ctrl+alt+f1 ti compare la chat testuale, ti logghi da li e provi a scrivere: sudo chown -R "nomeuntente" /home/nomeutente
<Kiw0> e poi anche
<paolo1_> ragazzi chi devo ascoltare non so perche se sbaglio combino un pasticcio
<paolo1_> voglio rientrare normalmente
<paolo1_> da qui in live non posso fare niente cosi almeno vi dico passo passo tutto
<Kiw0> chmod 750 -R /home/nomeutente/
<Kiw0> boh paolo1_ prova
<Kiw0> tanto non fai danni
<Kiw0> è un tentativo
<Kiw0> non sono sicuro sul 750
<paolo1_> root@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu/4c04eb55-c041-45be-89cb-b526e917d61d# chmod 750 -R /home/elia/ chmod: cannot access ‘/home/elia/’: No such file or directory root@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu/4c04eb55-c041-45be-89cb-b526e917d61d#
<Kiw0> chmod 777 -R /home/nomeutente/
<Kiw0> fai 777
<Kiw0> no paolo1_ non devi entrare in live
<paolo1_> e dove
<Kiw0> fai partire ubuntu normale
<Kiw0> premi ctrl+alt+f1
<Kiw0> al login
<Kiw0> e ti compare il terminale
<Kiw0> sudo chown -R "nomeuntente" /home/nomeutente
<Kiw0> chmod 750 -R /home/nomeutente/
<paolo1_> ok provo e poi che faccio
<Kiw0> per nome utente metti il tuo nome utente
<Kiw0> poi niente riavvi e forse va
<paolo1_> poi per entarre cosi devo rimettere i live di nuovo
<Kiw0> forse
<Kiw0> no
<paolo1_> ok vediamo
<paolo1_> asp
<Kiw0> niente live
<Kiw0> paolo1_,
<Kiw0> metti 777
<Kiw0> chmod 777 -R /home/nomeutente/
<Kiw0> non 750
<Kiw0> ok?
<jester-> Kiw0: 777 a tutta la home?
<Kiw0> meglio 750 ?
<Kiw0> spe ma 750 che significa?
<krabador> e tu consigli cose senza saperle?
<Kiw0> ok lettura scrittura esecuzione all'utente
<Kiw0> beh una volta mi è capitato una cosa del genere
<Kiw0> e avevo risolto così
<jester-> eh ma poi andrebbero ripristinati
<paolo1> kiw0  niente
<Kiw0> ok...
<jester-> sudo find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<jester-> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<paolo1> mi ha detto xaythority block non so
<paolo1> devo riavere il vecchio xauthority secondo me
<paolo1> jester parli con me
<paolo1> ?
<paolo1> ragazzi per prima cosa secondo me devo entrare in modalita ripristino e per farlo devo vedere il grub che non vedo quindi devo partire da qui secondo me
<Kiw0> dai se nessun mi sa aitare con la mia scheda di rete mi sa che stacco
<Kiw0> adios
<paolo1> jester que comandi li devo fare io ?
<paolo1> dimmi cosa devo fare e ti posto l output
<paolo1> ragazzi pero dite se ci siete se no inutile che sto qui
<paolo1> che ne so dite si va bene ti aiuto qualcosa o non posso aiutarti
<jester-> !ripristino | paolo1
<ubot-it> paolo1: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<paolo1> jester mi ascolti o no ?
<paolo1> non posso entrare nella modalita di ripristino
<paolo1> non mi appare il grub in avvio
<jester-> paolo1: si è sminhiato in modo irreparabile
<jester-> paolo1: leggi la guida
<paolo1> ma quale sminkiato e solo problema di unity
<jester-> centra un cazzo la modialità ripristino con la guida wiki
<jester-> paolo1: se non ti riconosce piu la pass non c'è verso di recuperala, o crei un nuovo user o rispristini il sistema
<jester-> e la prossima volta stai alla larga dalle guide farlocche e dai cazzilli pirla
<paolo1> asp nella guida dice di fare installa ubnutu e poi faccio aggiorna ubuntu 13.10 a 13.10 ?
<jester-> paolo1: esatto
<paolo1> e mi riporta il sistema come era prima ?
<jester-> lo sostituisce
<paolo1> quindi devo fare installa ubuntu e non prova da live giusto ?
<jester-> eh
<paolo1> in live mi chiede prova ubuntu come e adesso oppure installa ubuntu
<jester-> anche da li fai installa ubuntu
<paolo1> ok adesso vedo e ti faccio sapere
<jester-> dovrebbe esserci poi la voce
<paolo1> ma perdo i dati nella scrivania ?
<jester-> no se fai correttamente
<paolo1> faccio solo aggiorna da 13.10 a 13.10
<paolo1> giusto ?
<jester-> eh
<Ferrari> Aiuto!!! loschermo del mio pc è diventato verde!!!! connettendo un'altro schermo però torna tutto normale. cosa faccio??
<jester-> Ferrari: ???
<Ferrari> Jester: infatti: ????
<Ferrari> cosa posso fare?
<jester-> Ferrari: non penso si sia messo a fare cosi da solo. lo ha fatto dopo aver configurato il secondo?
<jester-> e se lo stacchi va fuori di testa?
<jester-> Ferrari: quindi prova a spegnere il secondo nella configurazione monitor
<jester-> Ferrari: e che scheda video hai
<Ferrari> no, lo ho acceso e è successo questo. per controllare se era colpa della scheda video lo ho connesso ha un altro schermo (il mio è un portatile) ed è successo questo. gma x3100
<jester-> strana la cosa
<Ferrari> vsi, strana
<jester-> Ferrari: scheda video?
<Ferrari> *si
<Ferrari> GMA X3100
<jester-> invidia?
<jester-> o ati
<Ferrari> Intel
<jester-> Ferrari: non è ce hai doppia scheda intel invidia
<Ferrari> non credo proprio, il driver è sul sito intel ma nn riesco a installarlo
<Ferrari> ubuntu soft. center dice che c'è un errore
<jester-> Ferrari: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> ma dovrebbe andare con il driver opne
<Ferrari> jester: ??? cosa???
<jester-> Ferrari: è andato fuori di testa dopo aver cercato di installare tale driver?
<akis24> sera
<Ferrari> non non si installa neanche
<jester-> non è che si sogna da solo il sistema
<Ferrari> cioè?
<jester-> Ferrari: andava o nuova intallazione
<Ferrari> andava
<jester-> quindi qualcosa hai fatto
<Ferrari> no
<jester-> Ferrari: apri un terminale
<jester-> Ferrari: sudo apt-get -f install
<Ferrari> non lo ho toccato per 1 mese
<jester-> Ferrari: e poi xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jester-> Ferrari: e sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ferrari> ...
<Ferrari> ora accendo il pc e vedo...
<Ferrari> (sto usando windows)
<jester-> se non vieni qui dal pc problema è tempo perso
<Ferrari> si ma guardare quel pc mi fa venire mal di testa
<Ferrari> !!!LOL!!!
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'LOL!!!'
<jester-> Ferrari: rottamalo
<Ferrari> buona idea jester!!!
<Ferrari> LOL!
<Ferrari> 30 secondi per avviare ubuntu soft. center!
<Ferrari> perfetto si è impallato!
<Ferrari> rabbia :-(
<paolo1> jester c6
<paolo1> nell installazzione c era scritto installa ubuntu accanto a ubuntu 13.10 " senza perdere documenti dati ecc " pero mi ha creato una nuova partizione adesso posso andare nel mio altro volume e prendere i miei documenti e passarli qui
<paolo1> io pensavo pero che non creava un altra partizione
<Ferrari> ciao, buona sera!
<paolo1> jester
<paolo1> jester
<paolo1> salve
<maui> Ciao non riesco a capire come installare java...quando faccio partire la verifica su sito di java mi fa partire icedtea e non sò come toglierlo e usare java
<maui> scusate sono riuscito a disintallare icedtea, ora devo capire come installare java
<krabador> !java | maui
<ubot-it> maui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<Marko> ciao!
<Marko> c'è un canale anche per linux mint 13?
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-06
<haranbanjo> ciao,chi mi puo' aiutare con l'installazione di ubuntu?grazie!
<krabador> haranbanjo, che problemi hai?
<haranbanjo> tutto ok (con la chiavetta usb) ma quando lancio l'installazione automatuca rimane in stand by : e' cosi' da oggi alle 14 cosi' ho riavviato....
<krabador> haranbanjo, che cpu/ram/scheda video?
<krabador> haranbanjo, hai provato la voce "prova ubuntu senza installare" ?
<haranbanjo> si ho provato ma rimane lo schermo tutto nero....intendi la marca del pc?
<krabador> no, proprio quello che ho scritto
<krabador> devi dare informazioni sull'hardware, per farti aiutare
<haranbanjo> allora magari ritornero' a chiedere:per quanto riguarda lphardware sono una pippa...grazie lo stesso.Dove le trovo le info che mi hai chiesto?
<krabador> haranbanjo, stai usando win adesso?
<haranbanjo> si
<krabador> haranbanjo, ma è tuo il pc?
<haranbanjo> si e' mio
<krabador> e non sai processore/ram/scheda video ?
<haranbanjo> beh l'ho comprato gia' assemblato connesso al modem e via....magari chiedo a chi me l'ha venduto....
<krabador> menu start ---- tasto destro su computer ---- proprietà
<krabador> è 7?
<krabador> che win è?^
<haranbanjo> xp professional
<haranbanjo> ram 3.24 gb
<krabador> haranbanjo, vai in gestione periferiche
<krabador> e troverai tutti i componenti del pc
<krabador> è importante sapere cpu e scheda video
<krabador> clic con il pulsante destro del mouse su Risorse del computer, scegliere Proprietà, fare clic sulla scheda Hardware, quindi scegliere Gestione dispositivi
<haranbanjo> scheda video Intel(R) G33/G31 express chipset family
<haranbanjo> PC multiprocessore ACPI
<krabador> haranbanjo, appare il nome
<haranbanjo> X-34BF33CDA7024?
<krabador> !imagebin | haranbanjo
<ubot-it> haranbanjo: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> haranbanjo, su win xp, premi il tasto stamp, carichi paint, salvi in jpeg, vai sul sito indicato e carichi l'immagine salvata
<akis24> giorno
<Piero> ciao
<Piero> ciao
<Piero> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<cybernova> !chiedi | Piero
<ubot-it> Piero: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Piero> esiste una versione di ubuntu performante per un asus eeepc? o posso istallare l'ultima versione?
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | piero
<ubot-it> piero: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<salem87423675089> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi se è possibile che il sistema ubuntu sia in grado di fulminare alcuni portatili. La domanda può sembrare strana lo so, però mi è accaduto questo, quando lo installai sul mio vecchio notebook, questo dopo qualche mese gli si bruciò il processore ovviamente saldato alla scheda madre e dovetti buttarlo; ieri l'altro l'ho installato sul netbook e ugualmente si è fulminato, non so
<salem87423675089>  ancora cosa di preciso ma sicuro una componente fra scheda madre, scheda alimentazione o processore. Entrambi i portatili erano Toshiba.
<salem87423675089> qualcuno ha avuto esperienze simili?
<akis24> salem87423675089: la risposta è no
<salem87423675089> forse ho posto male la domanda, non do la colpa a ubuntu però la mia paura è questa, possibile che alcune case tipo la toshiba mettano una specie di sensori che come si cambia sistema operativo facciano rompere qualche componente?
<akis24> salem87423675089:  no
<salem87423675089> e allora quale potrebbe essere una spiegazione tecnica a tutto questo?
<akis24> salem87423675089:  casualita' .. vecchiaia del pc .. uno sbalzo di tensione ..  ne esistono tanti di fattori
<akis24> salem87423675089:  escludi tranquillamente il S.O. impiegato non centra nulla
<salem87423675089> e allora penso sia la vecchiaia del pc, va bene grazie provo a vedere cosa si è rotto e se riesco a recuperarlo. saluti ;)
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<Cronos900> ciao a tutti, non riesco a rimuovere il pacchetto git-daemon-run e git-daemon-sysinit
<Cronos900> mi potete aiutare?
<glpiana> Cronos900, come provi a rimuoverlo e che errore ottieni?
<Cronos900> sudo apt-get git-daemon-sysvinit, e ora posto l'output
<glpiana> Cronos900, non dai il comando dopo apt-get
<Cronos900> scusa copiato male...
<Cronos900> apt-get remove --purge git-daemon-sysvinit
<glpiana> !paste | Cronos900
<ubot-it> Cronos900: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cronos900> si grazie ^^
<Cronos900> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6884346/
<glpiana> Cronos900, sudo apt-get -f install
<Cronos900> mi ha ritornato errore
<Cronos900> identico tra l'altro
<glpiana> Cronos900, prova con sudo apt-get remove --purge -f git-daemon-sysvinit
<Cronos900> uguale
<Cronos900> glpiana: uguale
<Cronos900> glapiana: su google ho visto che si tratta di bug già segnalato
<glpiana> link
<Cronos900> glpiana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git/+bug/917758
<Cronos900> glpiana: ub bug di 2 anni fa mai risolto :/
<glpiana> Cronos900, prova a dare anzitutto un: sudo apt-get update           e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cronos900> glpiana: non posso fare l'upgrade sono su un server
<Cronos900> glpiana: non sarebbe la prima volta che l'upgrade spacca un pò di cose
<glpiana> Cronos900, un upgrade normale dei pacchetti?
<Cronos900> glpiana: Purtroppo si, se aggiorno samba spacca le configurazioni per le share nel dominio
<glpiana> Cronos900, non dovrebbe chiederti se mantenere la tua configurazione o mettere quella del gestore del pacchetto?
<Cronos900> l'ultima volta non l'ha chiesto :/
<Cronos900> glpiana: proviamo, speriamo solo che non rompi ssh altrimenti non mi ci connetto neanche+
<glpiana> Cronos900, va beh, prova a dare: sudo apt-get installa --reinstall git-daemon-sysvinit
<glpiana> *install
<jester-> Fare una copia di smb.conf?
<Cronos900> glpiana: ok adesso provo
<Cronos900> jester-: si già fatto
<Cronos900> sto cavolo di demone git mi sta facendo perdere un sacco di tempo
<jester-> Se lo sega sei parato di culo
<Cronos900> e io che volevo solo un repository
<jester-> Cronos900: é da repo il pacchetto stronzo?
<ExPBoy> ma git è già nei repo
<ExPBoy> ! info git
<ExPBoy> !info git
<ubot-it> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.8.3.2-1 (saucy), package size 7610 kB, installed size 17952 kB
<glpiana> !info git-daemon-sysvinit
<ubot-it> git-daemon-sysvinit (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (git-daemon service). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.3.2-1 (saucy), package size 8 kB, installed size 560 kB
<glpiana> !info git-daemon-sysvinit raring
<ubot-it> git-daemon-sysvinit (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (git-daemon service). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.1.2-1 (raring), package size 8 kB, installed size 535 kB
<jester-> Eh se non facesse dannare che demonio sarebbe
<ExPBoy> lol
<Cronos900> jester-: si è da repo
<ExPBoy> strano non ho mai avuto problemi con samba
<glpiana> ExPBoy, perchè hai il ritmo nel sangue
<ExPBoy> può essere
<Cronos900> con reinstall e andato si è reinstallato
<Cronos900> ma a me sto cazzo di servizio continua a non funzionare
<glpiana> Cronos900, è da repo esterno?
<Cronos900> glpiana: no è quello ufficiale
<glpiana> Cronos900, prova a disinstallarlo ora
<Cronos900> no ora funziona! mi dice che il repo non è exportato, dovro lanciarlo con --export-all
<Cronos900> quale gaudio
<Cronos900> finalmente funziona, mi commuovo
<Cronos900> grazie di tutto
<glpiana> :)
<LoZioNe> buongiorno
<maui> ciao scusate ma volevo sapere se il plugin java per broswer è solo icedtea o ce un altro modo...
<Svernagovich> ragazzi ho ora ora scartato e attacato al computer il mio nuovo scanner, non avendo mai installato uno scanner sotto ubuntu necessito di aiuto, qualcuno saprebbe come?
<glpiana> !scanner | Svernagovich
<ubot-it> Svernagovich: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<glpiana> maui, se vuoi c'è quello di oracle
<Svernagovich> questa è la risposta da terminale del  comando  sane-find-scanner http://paste.ubuntu.com/6885637/
<glpiana> maui, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<maui> si si quello volevo ma non riesco a trovare un guida per installarlo
<glpiana> Svernagovich, prova con: sudo sane-find-scanner
<Svernagovich> ho provato con sudo e questa è la risposta
<Svernagovich> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6885653/
<glpiana> Svernagovich, scanimage -L
<maui> ok, grazi e un ultima cosa, ieri ho provato a installare compiz su xubuntu... e dopo un riavvio non si vedeva solo le finestre che avevo lasciato aperto
<maui> scusate si vedevano solo le finestre che avevo lasciato aperto
<maui> allora da comando ho disinstallato compiz
<Svernagovich> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6885672/ glpiana
<Svernagovich> comunque è come se lo scanner non dia segno di vita...
<glpiana> Svernagovich, che scanner è?
<Svernagovich> canon lide 110
<Svernagovich> sembrerebbe non avere tasti di accensione... ed è alimentato con un cavo usb
<Svernagovich> glpiana, lanciando lsusb da terminale sembrerebbe essere visualizzato
<glpiana> Svernagovich, scusami ma non ho mai usato scanner canon nè stampanti canon (ho sempre evitato canon su linux) e ora devo andare
<cybernova> Svernagovich, pare non ci sia un driver per linux di quel modello di scanner
<ugone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tiff_> ciao a tutti
<tiff_> posso chiedervi un aiuto?
<jester-> !chiedi | tiff_
<ubot-it> tiff_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tiff_> ok grazie
<tiff_> allora io ho acquistato un decoder skybox di quelli che montano sistemi operativi a base linux... il mio problema adesso è con la chiavetta wifi che ho appena acquistato ma che non me la riconosce il decoder perchè nel suo firmware ci sono solo i drivers per le chiavette che hanno il chipset ralink rt3570 io in vece ho la chiavetta che ha il chipset ralink rt3070... adesso mi sono procurato il firmware del decoder che ha come est
<tiff_> driver della chiavetta
<tiff_> ora il mio dubbio, è possibile caricare i driver sul firmware?
<cybernova> !chat | tiff_
<ubot-it> tiff_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> tiff_: in ubuntu e debina i firm stanno il /lib/firmware
<haranbanjo> ciao , chi mi puo' aiutare con l'installazione di ubuntu? tutto ok fino al lancio con chiavetta usb poi appare la schermata color porpora e la barra di caricamento ma rimane cosi'....se faccio prova senza installare rimane tutto lo schermo nero
<haranbanjo> ciao a tutti , chi mi puo' aiutare con l'installazione?
 * Riccardone va a cena
<akis24> sera
<Mauro> Salve a tutti, vorrei provare per la prima volta linux, mi conviene scaricare la nuova versione 13.10 o 12.043 LTS versione della comunita'?
<akis24> Mauro: la 12.04 LTS ha un supporto fino al 2017  la 13.10  è invece l'ultima versione quindi piu' nuova ma ha un supporto di circa 9 mesi
<Mauro> quindi per uno totalmente impreparato su linux quale consiglieresti? lol
<akis24> Mauro:  poi dipende dal pc che hai ..
<akis24> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Mauro> i requisiti ci sono amd 8 core 16 gb di ram e la geforce titan come sk video
<paolo1> ciao a tutti
<akis24> Mauro: prendi la 13.10
<paolo1> jester c6
<Mauro> ok iniziato a scaricarla ora
<akis24> Mauro:  ti consiglio di leggere qui https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<paolo1> cmq ragazzi sapete perche quando masterizzo con k3b mi da questo errore https://imageshack.com/i/nl2c7hp avevo messo anche un post su launchpad
<Mauro> ok ti ringrazio ora lgi do' una letta :)
<master1986> buonasera a tutti, volevo un chiarimento sulla funzione sleep
<master1986> può essere di 200 secondi?
<cybernova> master1986, certo
<master1986> ciao cybernova
<master1986> grazie :)
<master1986> cmq alla fine ho risolto con crontab
<master1986> il fatto di aprire firefox in automatic
<cybernova> master1986, sei riuscito a farlo vedere sullo schermo?
<master1986> Si ci sono riuscito ma è stata molto dura
<master1986> praticamente
<master1986> crontab generava un errore, cioè non riusciva a farlo partire
<master1986> generando un file log diceva "display error"
<akis24> paolo1:  non è un erroe dice solo che il tuo masterizzatore non supporta " flusso incrementale con dvd-rw " niente dischi multisessione quindi
<cybernova> master1986, perchè non avevi fatto partire l'x server
<akis24> errore*
<master1986> ecco infatti mettendo una semplice dicitura si è risolto tutto
<master1986> ma devo dire che effettuando l'aggiornamento automatico
<master1986> sono stati risolti dei bug in firefox in terminale mi dava errori strani
<master1986> prima dell'update
<paolo1> akis24
<paolo1> ma io masterizzo lo stesso pero
<cybernova> master1986, ah vabbè quello capita sempre che il terminale mostri errori, se ti ricapita ancora basta reindirizzare lo standard error su /dev/null
<akis24> paolo1:  ovvio infatti masterizzi in unica sessione il disco
<akis24> paolo1:  è solo un avviso magari il masterizzatore è vecchio
<paolo1> k3b non me lo fa neanche formattare il disco lo devo fare da shell cosi
<paolo1> umount /dev/cdrom cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=fast
<akis24> paolo1: k3b dovrebbe formattarlo tranquillamente anche se io non uso k3b
<paolo1> usi brasero ?
<akis24> paolo1:  visto che uso xubuntu ho xfburn
<paolo1> mm
<akis24> paolo1: tu usi kubuntu suppongo
<paolo1> cmq mi dici una cosa vorrei formattare un altra partizione che avevo installato ubuntu e non mi si avvia piu quindi adesso sto su un altra partizione quindi vorrei formattare quella vecchia per recuperare spazio
<akis24> paolo1: alt cancellare il disco è roba per k3b  sia chiaro
<paolo1> ho ubunto 13.10
<akis24> paolo1:  ubuntu di solito monta brasero per masterizzare
<wario> salve a tutti
<paolo1> si lo so .. ma riguarda a formattare una partizione ce pericolo che perdo il grup ?
<paolo1> e poi non posso piu aceedere neanche a questa ?
<cybernova> !ciao | wario
<ubot-it> wario: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akis24> paolo1: se formatti la partizione attiva si ovvio
<wario> ho un problemino da sottoporvi al quale non trovo risposta
<paolo1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6887430/
<cybernova> !chiedi | wario
<ubot-it> wario: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<paolo1> vorrei tenere la sda6 che sarebbe quella di adesso
<wario> vedo i filmati al doppio della velocità...che sia youtube,videoweed,nowvideo...qualunque filmato in streaming va a 2x
<wario> aiuto
<paolo1> c6  akis24
<akis24> paolo1: dovresti reinstallare grub se elimini /sda1  è la partizione su cui hai grub
<wario> come si fa?
<paolo1> scusa ma se adesso faccio formatta partzione sda1 con qualche programma gparted ecc che succede al riavvio non parte niente ?
<wario> ???
<akis24> paolo1: allora se la formatti dal sistema che usi ora  puoi sempre reinstallare grub su /sda e poi riavviare altrimenti non  parte
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<paolo1> scusa come faccio a capire dov e installato sto benedetto grub ?
<wario> nessuno per il mio problema???
<akis24> wario:  se qualcuno legge  e ha una risposta ti rispondera'
<paolo1> capito akis24?
<akis24> paolo1:  ho capito si  aspetta..
<paolo1> ok
<paolo1> :)
<Mauro> sto installando ubuntu sulla chiavetta e a breve installo.. speriamo che vada tutto bene xD
<akis24> paolo1:  grub lo hai installato da  /sda6 ? ?
<akis24> Mauro:  prima avvia lasub e vedi se funziona tutto poi dopo installi
<akis24> la usb*
<Mauro> se funziona tutto, tipo?
<akis24> Mauro: controlla se si avvia regolarmente..  connessione internet
<paolo1> e su sda6 dici ?
<Mauro> a ok ^^
<akis24> paolo1: tu dovresti dirmelo quale sistema si avvia ...
<paolo1> forse si perche prima di creare questa partizione ubuntu in sda1 partiva in automatico senza grub poi ho fatto da live reinstalla ubuntu su un altra partizione senza perdere dati ecc
<paolo1> e quindi mi ha creato questa
<paolo1> e adesso mi apprare il grub quando riavvio
<paolo1> dimmi i comandi che devo far e ti posto l output
<paolo1> "bot"
<paolo1> !bot
<ubot-it> descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<asgardiano> ciao a tuti
<paolo1> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<paolo1> !search k3b
<ubot-it> Found: k3b
<paolo1> !search grub
<ubot-it> Found: grub2, grub2ripristino, grub
<paolo1> !search grub2
<ubot-it> Found: grub2, grub2ripristino
<paolo1> akis24
<akis24> paolo1: ?
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<paolo1> si ma nn so dov e installato il grub
<paolo1> e poi il ripristino non serve penso una volta che formatto la partizione sda1 che ripristino a fare se ho formatatto
<Mauro> provato a far partire da pendrive ma dice "boot mancante"
<Mauro> *boot manager
<Mauro> mancante
<paolo1> devo reinstallare il grub secondo me poi
<akis24> paolo1:  il ripristino avviene dopo ovvio  e in questo momento si trova su  /sda
<akis24> Mauro: come hai creato la usb ?
<Mauro> con unetbootin
<paolo1> ok ammettiamo il caso che adesso formatto la sda1 quando riavvio che mi appare ?
<akis24> mauro ora sei su winz ?
<Mauro> si
<akis24> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<akis24> paolo1: ovvio che non parta se non viene reinstallato grub su /sda
<paolo1> ok ma mi appare lameno la shell o devo mettere il cd live
<akis24> paolo1:  si ripristina con livecd
<Mauro> finito di installare su pennetta
<paolo1> ok quando mi appare installa o prova ubunti faccio prova ubuntu giusto e faccio tutto da li ?
<akis24> paolo1: si esatto  e segui la guida per il ripristino
<Mauro> ri provo a far partire la penna?
<akis24> Mauro:  si ovvio
<Mauro> ok vediam come va'
<paolo1> ok in partica faccio cosi dimmi se e giusto
<akis24> paolo1: se formatti dal sistema dove sei ora prova a dare quando finisci grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<paolo1> provo non mi piace akis24 meglio fare cosi forse
<Mauro> mi dice kernel panic e si blocca il pc lol
<paolo1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6887649/
<paolo1> dimmi se e tutto giusto riguardo anche che ho messo sda6 apposto di sda1
<akis24> paolo1: non /sda6  ma  solo /sda
<paolo1> a quindi mi installa il grub in sda e perche no in sda6 dove ho iil sistema adesso ?
<paolo1> la guida dici cosi qua
<paolo1> Montare la partizione sulla quale risiede il sistema. Da riga di comando digitare: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<paolo1> non dice sda
<paolo1> postami l output corretto di questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6887649/
<akis24> paolo1: /sda6 verrebbe installato sulla partizione del sistema e non sul mbr del disco
<Mauro> che faccio? lascio perdere e rimango con winzoz?
<paolo1> correggilo cosi l ho salvo e lo faccio
<akis24> Mauro: serve qualcuno esperto che ti risponda
<paolo1> ricorda che il mio sistema e su sda6 adesso
<akis24> paolo1: stai mischiando di tutto usa la live e la procedura di ripristino
<paolo1> vabe si ok
<paolo1> capito
<Mauro> cambiato pendrive e ora funziona, sono con la versione da pendrive
<Mauro> inizio ad installarlo e vediamo cosa esce fuori
<akis24> Mauro:  installa accanto ....
<Mauro> ho messo la spunta su installa soft di terze parti
<paolo1> aki24 devo formattarla in ext4 ?
<akis24> Mauro: si ma ti ripeto usa l'opzione " installa accanto window "  e se hai uefi segui questa
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Mauro> si si uso quella, installa accanto a windows
<paolo1> aki24 devo formattarla in ext4 ?
<akis24> Mauro: cosi mantieni winz per ora e se hai uefi si segui quella guida
<akis24> paolo1: formattare cosa ? per metterci cosa ?
<win_> ciao a tutti
<win_> devo installare win in coppia con il più bel sistema del mondo: ubuntu
<paolo1> akis24 devo liberare spazio e devo formattare la sda1 dove ho installato un altro ubnutu non ricordi
<win_> sapete se c'è un modi di ottenere la iso gratuita dal web?
<Mauro> si si sta gia' installando
<akis24> paolo1:  si ma devi solo recuperare spazio o metterci altro ?
<Mauro> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download la trovi qui la iso di ubuntu
<win_> inoltre se reinstallo win in una partizione win che è andata a puttane il boot va anche a puttane?
<win_> no Mauro io mi riferivo alla iso di windows 8.1
<paolo1> no recupera spazio
<paolo1> non penso di reinstallare un altro sistema poi non so
<Mauro> aaaa infatti mi pareva troppo facile lol, bah se ne trovano in giro, sul mulo, torrent aivoglia a trovarla
<akis24> paolo1: fai in ext4
<paolo1> ok
<paolo1> la faccio da qui adesso giusto
<paolo1> ?
<win_> no no io parlavo della iso originale
<win_> che poi pensavo di craccare
<akis24> win_: niente discorsi strani qui solo supporto a ubuntu
<win_> ok
<win_> attualmente ho ubuntu + win 8
<win_> volevo sapere: se formatto la partizione di windows e ci rimetto ubuntu in boot va a puttane?
<win_> cioè devo reinstallare anche ubuntu oppure no?
<win_> scandalizzati per il mio linguaggio?
<akis24> win_: devi ripristinare grub
<win_> ovvero?
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<win_> ottimo
<win_> e se installo windows 8.1 e poi ripristino il MBL win 8.0 + ubuntu con acronis secondo voi va?
<paolo1> akis24
<paolo1> l ho formattata
<paolo1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6887862/
<paolo1> ora devo fare i comandi per ripristinare il grub da qui stesso ?
<Mauro> ok rieccomi tutto fatto!
<akis24> paolo1: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Mauro> !driver
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'driver'
<Mauro> lol
<paolo1> ok fatto
<paolo1> akis24
<paolo1> adesso ?
<akis24> Mauro:  i driver cercali da " driver aggiuntivi "
<Mauro> dove lo trovo? :)
<akis24> paolo1: hai scritto il comando sul terminale ?
<paolo1> si
<paolo1> installazione completata
<akis24> Mauro: menu > impostazioni
<paolo1> adesso che faccio
<akis24> paolo1:  riavvia
<akis24> paolo1: aspetta
<akis24> paolo1:  sudo update-grub  e poi riavii
<paolo1> ok ma tutti que comandi che mi dicvi di fare sudo --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev non li devo fare ?
<akis24> paolo1: fai quello che ti si dice .. ora
<paolo1> ok
<paolo1> ravvio
<Mauro> allora in lista ho selezionato  nvidia binary xorg ecc... 319 ecc.. proprietario testato... e' giusto?
<akis24> Mauro:  installa il raccomandato
<Mauro> c'e' scritto solo proprietario o proprietario testato
<akis24> Mauro:  allora testato ovvio
<jester-> Mauro: che scheda è
<Mauro> ok allora avevo scelto giusto, una nvidia titan
<paolo1_> aki24 fatto
<jester-> Mauro: 319
<akis24> paolo1: bene
<paolo1_> il problema e che ho lo stesso spazio di prima
<akis24> paolo1:  si devono ridimensionare le partizioni se vuoi piu' spazio ma prima backup per sicurezza
<Mauro> ho selezionato 319 proprietario, testato ma ancora non e' successo nulla
<Mauro> riavvio che ha finito gli aggiornamenti torno subito
<paolo1_> https://imageshack.com/i/10z2hep
<Mauro> a no riavvio appena finisce di caricare una barra sotto la scelta del driver video (non lo avevo visto )
<jester-> paolo1_: se vuoti la cucina e non butti giu a tramezza il salotto sempre quello è
<jester-> sempre che salotto e cucina confinino
<paolo1_> si infatto io boglio tutto il disco in sda6
<paolo1_> voglio
<paolo1_> non mi inetressava formattare di per se perche avevo dati ma per dare spazio a la partizione che ho adesso
<jester-> paolo1_: se fra salotto e cucina hai 3 locali di mezzo no c'è voglio che tenga
<Mauro> riavvio torno subito :D
<paolo1_> akis devo ridimensionare la sda1
<paolo1_> ?
<jester-> paolo1_: apri gparted, fai un shot e fai vedere l'immagine
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paolo1_> https://imageshack.com/i/10z2hep
<paolo1_> sono su sda6 adesso e vorrei tutto lo spazio qui
<mauro_> ammazza e' lentissimo ad avviarsi pero'
<jester-> paolo1_: non  è possibile far niente
<paolo1_> come no
<jester-> paolo1_: sda6 è dentro alla estesa e non confina con sda1
<jester-> o prova a cancellare sda1 e ad allargare sda2
<paolo1_> gli avevo detto ad akis24 che volevo liberare spazio  e dovevo formattare la sda1 e poi creare il grub e adesso mi dici che non si puo fare niente
<jester-> ma non mi prendo responsabilità. mi pare che una p rimaria ci debba essere
<paolo1_> che ho formattato a  fare allora se non posso liberare spazio
<paolo1_> su sda6
<jester-> ci sono delle regole
<mauro_> jester scusa mi sapresti indicare un antivirus x linux? che ancora nn l'ho installato
<jester-> non serve
<paolo1_> quali regole
<mauro_> e' gia' dento?
<jester-> le regole dos per le partizioni
<jester-> non sono le regole ad adattarsi ai nostri gusti
<jester-> comunque prova a cancellare sda1 e ad allaregaare sda2
<paolo1_> si ma io ho posto il problema prima magari se uno di voi seguisse solo 1 e l ho ascolterebbe non sarebbe andata cosi
<jester-> fino a che non salvi non fa danni
<jester-> si segue per quanto possibile
<paolo1_> quindi quando creo un altra partizione con un altro sistema non posso e formatto quella vecchia non posso prendere tutto lo spazio dell harddisk
<jester-> paolo1_: ti lamenti pare che no segui
<paolo1_> no segui ?
<jester-> non
<jester-> <paolo1_> gli avevo detto ad akis24 che volevo liberare spazio  e dovevo formattare la sda1 e poi creare il grub e adesso mi dici che non si puo fare niente
<jester-> e pare che trolli pure
<jester-> che centra grub con il resize delle partizioni
<jester-> <jester-> comunque prova a cancellare sda1 e ad allaregaare sda2
<jester-> paolo1_: hai chiesto per grub, vai dal gommista e ti lamenti che non c'è il pane?
<paolo1_> no ho chiesto di avere piu spazio in sda6
<paolo1_> la cosa e differente
<paolo1_> e per avere piu spazio ho formatto sda1 e reinstallato il grub ma nn e servito a niente
<jester-> se chiede per grub che centra
<paolo1_> jester ma sei italiano ?
<jester-> paolo1_: io si e tu?
<paolo1_> io si
<jester-> ma sai leggere?
<jester-> o vai a intuito
<paolo1_> tu forse lol
<paolo1_> io ho posto il problema
<paolo1_> quale era
<paolo1_> non ho sbagliato niente io
<paolo1_> quindi non far sembrare quello che non ce
<jester-> va bè applichiamo la regola di murphy
<paolo1_> quindi per avere tutto lo spazio su disco
<paolo1_> quali sono
<paolo1_> le regole di murphy
<paolo1_> mi vuoi bannare per caso ?
<jester-> vado dal gommista me lo indichi?
<jester-> arrivi dal gommista e ti incazzi che non ha il pane che quello volevi
<paolo1_> tu mi prendi in giro cosi sbaglio e mi banni .. dimmi ti piace bannare le persone ? ci provi gusto ?
<jester-> non ti banno
<jester-> ti ignoro e basta
<paolo1_> ok leggi i log e poi vedi se dal gommista ho cercato il pane
<paolo1_> cmq lasciamo stare tanto non risolve il problema tutto questo .. quindi per avere tutto lo spazio del mio hard disk adesso mi resta solo che inserire il live e formattare tutto ?
<jester-> i canale è loggato pubblicamente
<jester-> hai esordito con 	cmq ragazzi sapete perche quando masterizzo con k3b mi da questo errore https://imageshack.com/i/nl2c7hp avevo messo anche un post su launchpad
<paolo1_> si lo so avevo posto questo prima
<jester-> paolo1	vorrei tenere la sda6 che sarebbe quella di adesso
<jester-> paolo1	scusa ma se adesso faccio formatta partzione sda1 con qualche programma gparted ecc che succede al riavvio non parte niente ?	20:43
<jester-> wario	???
<jester-> bla bla ma non vedo niente circa voglio segare sda1 e allargare sda6
<paolo1_> dammi i link
<paolo1_> e vedo io
<paolo1_> fino a quest ora però
<jester-> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/06/%23ubuntu-it.html
<jester-> paolo1	si lo so .. ma riguarda a formattare una partizione ce pericolo che perdo il grup ?
<jester->  su grub ti ha indicato
<paolo1_> ma il log e fino all2 22:04
<paolo1_> il grub e nato dopo perche per formattare la partizione sda
<paolo1_> dovevo reinstallare il grub dopo
<paolo1_> vediamo se capisci adesso
<jester-> dopo aver seguito per gurb ti sei lamentato che avevi ancora lo steso spazio
<jester-> eddai, che centra grub
<jester-> grub sta su mbr
<jester-> avvia e basta non centra un tubo con le partizioni
<paolo1_> mi rispondi a me adesso ?
<jester-> o meglio se ne frega di quanto sono larghe e cosa vorresti che lui faccia
<jester-> <paolo1_> vediamo se capisci adesso
<jester-> cosa dovrei capire
<paolo1_> se mi ascolti
<paolo1_> per avere tutto lo spazio in questa partizione cosa devo fare
<jester-> rileggi sopra
<jester-> o dovrei scrivere la stessa cosa per la terza volta
<paolo1_> devo inserire il ive cd e reinstallarlo su tutto il disco rigido ?
<jester-> devi rifare la tabella
<jester-> e rifare le partizioni a seconda delle necessità
<jester-> vuoi tutto in /  la swap? vuoi la home separata?
<paolo1_> ok .. mi dic una cosa perche tutti questi problemi con windows non ci sono
<jester-> vuoi anche la boot speparata?
<jester-> con winz non ti vengono le fisime
<paolo1_> che fisime
<jester-> sarebbe stato lo stesso se avessi voluto eliminare sda6 a beneficio di sda1 dove c'era winz
<paolo1_> si ma parlo in generale con windows non scompare l inetrfaccia grafica qui si
<jester-> che interfaccia
<paolo1_> unity
<jester-> scompare?
<paolo1_> con windows basta che hai un buon antivirus come kaspersky e qualche anti malware sei apposto
<jester-> paolo1_: non vedo il problema, se ritieni meglio winz winz usa
<paolo1_> ubnutu e pieno di bug
<paolo1_> tu perche usi linux ?
<jester-> tranquillo che non c'è nessuno che piange e si dispera se ritieni wizonz migliore
<paolo1_> infatti lo vedo dai forum che non si disperano
<paolo1_> lol
<paolo1_> jester mi aiuti
<jester-> basta per oggi, domani ritenti la trollata
<paolo1_> quale trollata perche mi unsulti ?
<mauro_> jester scusa e' normale che ubunti si avvi abbastanza lentamente?
<jester-> mauro_: sistema o la live
<paolo1_> jester non mettermi parole in bocca che non ho detto cmq
<mauro_> non lo so' ho installato prima linux per la prima volta
<paolo1_> buonanotte cmq
<zg95> buona sera :)
<jester-> mauro_: per live si intende il sistema da cdro o usb
<zg95> da dove scarico ubuntu?
<jester-> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<jester-> !saucy
<ubot-it> Saucy Salamander: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ | Kubuntu 13.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<mauro_> a no no l'ho installato nel pc
<mauro_> la versione 13.10
<jester-> mauro_: dicevi che è lento?
<mauro_> si
<zg95> ragazzi ma da dove si scarica?
<mauro_> quando si avvia rimane un bel po' schermo nero con un cursorino che lampeggia
<jester-> poi parte? e quanto rimane presapoco
<mauro_> circa 1 minuto o qualcosa in piu'
<St3n0> zg95: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<jester-> che pc è
<mauro_> amd 8 core 16gb di ram
<zg95> ma non lo scarica T.T
<zg95> non so come procedere
<St3n0> Prova a scaricarlo tramite torrent
<zg95> farò così va
<zg95> sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu
<zg95> quindi so zero
<zg95> un mio amico me lo ha consigliato, ho visto la GUI e mi soddisfa
<zg95> per ora ovviamente..
<zg95> qualcuno ha consigli?
<jester-> mauro_: dovrebbe essere una scheggia, che scheda video hai
<zg95> 9600 gt
<zg95> nvidia
<mauro_> una titan 6gb di ram
<jester-> mauro_: driver intallato?
<jester-> installato*
<zg95> in windows si
<mauro_> spe mo te lo dico
<jester-> zg95: driver aggiuntivi e metti il driver testato
<jester-> zg95: sudo jockey-gtk
<mauro_> nvidia 319 proprietario testato
<zg95> ?
<zg95> xD
<jester-> mauro_: poi una volta partito?
<mauro_> sembra che vada bene, calcola che nn ho installato nulla perche e' la prima volta che uso linux quindi non saprei nemmeno cosa usare
<jester-> mauro_: è strano il lag al boot
<mauro_> e infatti
<jester-> mauro_: che ambiente grafico hai
<mauro_> ho provato e win parte a razzo (7 x64)
<jester-> dovrebbe aprtire pure linux a manetta
<mauro_> non so' che sia un ambiente grafico ma ho preso la versione 13.10 sulla home del sito
<zg95> jester che consigli avresti per un profano, ovvero me? xD
<mauro_> ho un menu sulla sinistra e la barra con l'orologio in alto
<jester-> mauro_: apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zg95> allora, ho capito che scaricherò ubuntu (non saprei quale versione, ma opto per la 13.10) tramite bittorrent
<zg95> dopo questo cosa dovrei procedere con l' installazione, che da quanto ho capito avviene anche tramite chiavetta
<jester-> zg95: che pc hai
<mauro_> W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente  W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-updates_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente  W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_sauc
<mauro_> e' normale che in finale dica cosi?
<jester-> mauro_: pare che qualcosa è andato storto
<mauro_> allora guarda ti dico una cosa
<jester-> mauro_: sudo software-properties-gtk e cambia il server
<mauro_> prima di installare avevo provato sempre a far partire il live da penna, solo che mi dava un errore e bloccava il pc, poi ho cambiato pendrive e ha funzionato
<zg95> GPU Nvidia 9600 gt____CPU intel core 2 duo e8500 3.16 GHz____ RAM 4 GB
<zg95> altro?
<jester-> zg95: consiglierei kubuntu
<jester-> interfaccia convenzionale altamante configurabile
<jester-> e veloce
<mauro_> devo spuntare CDrom ubuntu salamandre?
<zg95> (Y)
<zg95> me gusta
<jester-> mauro_: no
<jester-> mauro_: server da dove scaricare
<jester-> clicca e scegli altro
<jester-> poi cilla su + di italia che si apre
<jester-> e metti ubn server italiano
<mauro_> selezionato itcvalleumbra come server
<jester-> zg95: prendi la 6 bit desktop http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<zg95> come si chiama tra le tante?
<jester-> mauro_: intanto che sei li entra in altro software a abilita proposet e indipendent
<zg95> jester: 64 bit amd64?
<mauro_> ok praticamente le ultume 2 voci , indipendente e indipendente codice sorgente
<jester-> zg95: si amd64 è sinonimo di 64 bit non i riferisce al processore di qualla marca
<zg95> (Y)
<zg95> grazie
<jester-> si dice cosi perchè mad fu la prima a uscire con un 64bit
<jester-> amd*
<mauro_> bei tempi con l'athlon 64 a 3ghz lol
<zg95> non si smette mai di imparare :) grazie per l' informazione :D
<zg95> comunque ho formattato il pc da poco
<zg95> spazio di partizione?
<jester-> si andava meno ma dicevano che era un paragone con intel
<jester-> però costava meno
<zg95> @jester- cosa mi conviene?
<zg95> quanto*
<jester-> zg95: ti conviene in che senso
<zg95> quanto spazio gli serve ad ubuntu?
<zg95> con installazioni varie e quant'altro..
<zg95> un hard disk IDE da 30 GB basterebbe?xD
<jester-> zg95: dipende da te
<mauro_> mi sa' che avanza pure xD
<zg95> vada per il 30 GB allora
<jester-> zg95: se piu grande non è te lo farai batare
<zg95> LOL
<mauro_> quando lo installi ne chiede 8.6 mi pare
<jester-> vai sul 30 giga e scegli usa l'intero disco
<zg95> ci sto
<zg95> ora sta scaricando
<zg95> tra l'altro, velocità a palla
<zg95> sto quasi toccando il Mb...
<jester-> mauro_: circa 6 li ciuccia il sistema
<zg95> lo so....ho una connessione schifosa
<zg95> LOL
<mauro_> beato te zg io pago la tecom 20 mega me ne arrivano 12 sul router e se faccio il test ne segna 6 lol
<zg95> a me speedtest segna 5 mb ma durante la giornata non riesco a vedere un video normalmente
<zg95> neanche a 144 p su yt
<zg95> proprio alla frutta..anzi, neanche quella
<mauro_> cmq jester dal terminale ha ripreso a scaricare non so' cosa
<jester-> mauro_: hai ridato i comandi?
<mauro_> no non me pare nn ho rimesso nulla, quando ho chiuso il pannellino dove mi hai fatto mettere le spunte e il server ha ripreso da solo
<mauro_> alla fantasmagorica velocita' di 20kb lol
<jester-> mauro_: sudo apt-get update che rigenera il database
<jester-> mauro_: pou sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  se vedi errori fischia
<mauro_> ok aspetto che finisce di fare non so' cosa e li rilancio
<mauro_> altrimenti posso chiudere e fare quello che hai scritto dimmi tu
<jester-> ma sei da terminale?
<mauro_> ho il terminale aperto e scarica cosa non so'
<St3n0> Jester-: cosa cambia tra upgrade e dist-upgrade
<St3n0> Grazie ;)
<jester-> che dist prende tutto
<St3n0> In che senso??
<jester-> upgrade per esempio non aggiorna il kernel se c'è
<St3n0> Aaaah
<St3n0> Capito grazie :)
<zg95> jester sono a poco più del 50 %
<zg95> scherzavo
<zg95> quasi al 60 % LOL
<zg95> 65 % (Y)
<jester-> non va neanche tanto piano+
<mauro_> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<mauro_> quando lancio sudo apt-get update esce questo
<jester-> mauro_: hai aperto il softcenter
<jester-> mauro_: se ha finito chiudilo
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-07
<mauro_> a ecco riprovo xD
<mauro_> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<zg95> jester
<zg95> dato che sta finendo
<zg95> per installare di cosa ho bisogno?
<jester-> zg95: hai bisogno di scrivere a iso su dvd o fare una chiavetta usb
<jester-> sei in winz?
<jester-> mauro_: prova a riavviare
<mauro_> ok arrivo
<jester-> vediamo l'effetto che fa
<jester-> sempre abbia finito di aggirnare da softcenter
<Mauro> riecchine
<Mauro> *m
<Mauro> il cursore lampeggiante lo fa' ancora, poi per qualche secondo esce una scritta dove chiede una pass e poi parte la schermata di ubuntu dove devo inserie i dati di accesso
<jester-> si è accorciato il lag?
<Mauro> un po' pare di si
<Mauro> se mi ridai i comandi provo a rilanciarli
<jester-> dai sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mauro> cosi vediamo se mo che ho riavviato si e' sbloccato
<Mauro> ok il primo e' finito e pare che abbia fatto tutto
<Mauro> vado col secondo
<Mauro> ok e' partito e dice che manca 1 ora, quindi mi appisolo sul divano lol, ti ringrazio tante jester per il supporto ^^
<jester-> Mauro: in partica mezzo sistema
<jester-> pratica
<Mauro> cioe' mezzo sistema e' andato a farsi benedire?
<zg95> jester rieccomi
<zg95> scusa
<jester-> no essendo passati mesi dal rilascio sono tutti aggiornamenti
<Mauro> a ecco, vabbuo ti ringrazio ancora ma me devo appisola' senno' domani alle 6 non me sveglio, lascio il pc acceso e vediamo cosa fa' xD notte a tutti ragazzuoli e grazie ancora jester pe la pazienza e il supporto :)
<zg95> ehi jester ci sono
<jester-> zg95: a che punto
<zg95> ha finito di scaricare
<jester-> sei su winz?
<zg95> winz??xD
<jester-> =windows
<zg95> si xD
<zg95> ahhahahahah
<jester->  vuoi fare dvd o usb
<zg95> ho letto che è meglio usb
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> zg95: non segare winz che fa sempre comodo
<jester-> quindi scegli installa accanto a prima va deframmentato
<zg95> terrò sia winz che kubu
<zg95> ho una chiavetta
<zg95> ma la usb deve essere vuota?
<jester-> certo
<jester-> ma la formatti dal tool
<zg95> cristo..va bene
<calime82steele17> sera
<calime82steele17> raga in un pc con 1 gb di ram
<calime82steele17> che distro è consigliabile
<jester-> xubuntu o lubuntu
<calime82steele17> che versione?
<jester-> ultima
<calime82steele17> la 13.10
<calime82steele17> è lts?
<jester-> no lo sarà la 14.04
<calime82steele17> e quindi scarico questa e poi aspetto la 14?
<jester-> aggiornerai quando sarà il momento
<jester-> se vuoi
<calime82steele17> non conviene scaricare la 12.04?
<zg95> ma installa lui da solo?
<jester-> !installazione | zg95
<ubot-it> zg95: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<zg95> (Y)
<zg95> bella
<zg95> grazie
<zg95> ah ecco
<zg95> è in italiano oppure devo trovare le traduzioni?
<jester-> alla prima schermata scegli la lingua
<zg95> jester- ora devo avviare la usb dal boot?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> hai deframmentato winz?
<zg95> smart defrag v3 della iobit
<zg95> ho usato quello
<zg95> comunque si
<zg95> supporto?
<akis24> giorno
<Mauro> !temi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'temi'
<Mauro> Qualcuno sa' come posso cambiare l'aspetto a ubuntu e aggiungere la barra sotto tipo OS?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> barra sotto?
<Mauro> tipo quella del mac Os 10
<cristian_c> Mauro, puoi mostrare un esempio?
<cristian_c> così ci si capisce
<Mauro> http://www.geekitalia.it/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Mac4Lin-2.jpeg
<Mauro> tipo questo che io nn riesco a farlo xD
<cristian_c> Mauro, ma parli della dock?
<Mauro> scusa cristian ma e' la prima volta che uso linux, installato ieri sera , quindi non so' cosa sia un dock .. sorry :)
<cristian_c> Mauro, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dock
<Mauro> si quella, praticamente la barra sotto
<cristian_c> lol
<Mauro> che questa di lato non me piace
<cristian_c> Mauro, nel wiki di ubuntu ci sono varie guide dedicate alle dock
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Mauro, lol
<cristian_c> Mauro, non sei obbligato a usare unity
<Mauro> unity sarebbe?
<cristian_c> !unity | Mauro
<ubot-it> Mauro: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<Mauro> a ecco e infatti non mi piace e sto cercando di cambiarla, devo dire che piccole stronzatine a parte, linux mi sta' piacendo e a breve penso che deletero' la partizione winzoz
<cristian_c> Mauro, fai un errore
<cristian_c> Mauro, inoltre, non esiste soltanto unity
<cristian_c> Mauro, e potevi provare in live prima di installare
<Mauro> ma ho provato e mi hanno detto che era possibile cambiare appunto il tema
<cristian_c> Mauro, semplicemente, senon ti piace unity, non installi ubuntu con unity
<cristian_c> Mauro, e a quanto so, il launcher non si può cambiare o rimuovere
<Mauro> allora dicendo che tengo cosi' e' possibile installare solo la dock?
<akis24> Mauro:  il tema è una cosa  il D.E. altra cosa
<Mauro> allora io prima avevo scaricato e installato un tema da una guida
<cristian_c> Mauro, direi di evitare le guide
<cristian_c> Mauro, quelle esterne
<Mauro> e infatti, perche poi riavviando e' tornato tutto come prima xD
<Mauro> cosi per sicurezza ho disintallato quello che avevo scaricato
<cristian_c> Mauro, dicerto, unity non è il più adatto da personalizzare
<cristian_c> nel senso, il tema è quello lì, se uno vuole sbizzarrirsi con i temi, meglio che punti su un altro DE
<Mauro> capito, quale sarebbe una diciamo che permetta di fare sti cambiamenti? devo dire a mia discolpa che non e' stato altrettanto facile installare il tema di wow su winzoz... perlopiu' da un sito spagnolo
<Mauro> ecco pero' ho trovato una cosa che potrebbe fare al caso mio, cairo dock
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Mauro, in ogni caso segui le guide sul wiki
<cristian_c> Mauro, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Mauro> ok aperta la pagina, quale mi consigli di scaricare?
<cristian_c> Mauro, a tuo piacimento
<cristian_c> Mauro, li provi, e se te ne piace qualcuno, lo installi
<Mauro> giusto, inizio a scaricarli e mi faccio la pennetta live ^^
<cristian_c> Mauro, per quanto riguarda le dock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<Mauro> qualcuno mi sa' spiegare come far partire un gioco che ho scaricato?
<Mauro> akis scusa ho installato un gioco e non riesco a farlo partire mi daresti una mano? :)
<akis24> giorno
<akis24> Mauro:  mai usato giochi io
<Mauro> a bene xD
<cybernova> !dettagli | Mauro
<ubot-it> Mauro: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Mauro> allora vi incollo una riga del txt per far partire il gioco: Run ./firestorm from the installation directory to start Firestorm.
<cristian_c> txt?
<Mauro> si ci sta la notecard che spiega come farlo partire
<cristian_c> Mauro, ti conviene installare i giochi tramite i repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> notecard?
<Mauro> e un file di testo
<Mauro> scusa me so' rincoglionito xD
<cybernova> Mauro, ma hai fatto allora come ti dice?
<Mauro> e mi dice Run ./firestorm from the installation directory to start Firestorm.
<Mauro> ora io tramite il terminale nella cartella ci sono
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> e che hai fatto?
<Mauro> ho provato a scrivere run ./firestorm ma non funziona
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<cybernova> asd
<ExPBoy> Mauro, vedo che conosci alla perfezione l'inglese
<Mauro> abbiate pieta' e' da ieri sera che uso linux lol
<ExPBoy> e si ma l'inglese?
<Mauro> si
<ExPBoy> Mauro, prova afare una prova digitando solo  ./firestorm
<Mauro> provo
<ExPBoy> magari non funziona ma la sintassi è quelle
<ExPBoy> -e+a
<Mauro> a il fatto e' che io scrivevo pure run... pensavo fosse un comando di linux lol
<ExPBoy> :(
<cristian_c> !comandi | Mauro
<ubot-it> Mauro: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Mauro> cmq non parte
<Mauro> :D
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Mauro, ti conviene installare i giochi tramite i repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<Mauro> e ma second life non l'ho trovato
<cristian_c> lol
<Mauro> e vabbe era tanto per provare un gioco al volo
<Mauro> li ho tutti x win, e volevo vedere le prestazioni grafiche su linux
<cristian_c> Mauro, appunto, non mi sembra il miglior modo per provare iun gioco al volo
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> *un
<cristian_c> Mauro, ?
<Mauro> e me ne sto accorgendo che non e' il modo migliore
<Mauro> ma non mollo ci dovessi mettere 2 anni voglio imparare a usare linux
<cristian_c> boh
<cybernova> e comunque le prestazioni grafiche su linux in genere sono peggiori di quelle su winz
<cybernova> c'è poco da testare
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> Mauro, come mai vuoi imparare a tutti i costi a usare linux?
<Mauro> mi sono stancato di windows di tutti i suoi casini e di regalare soldi a microsoft e affini
<ExPBoy> banale
<Mauro> exboy sarai piu' profondo te che te devo di
<ExPBoy> !chat | Mauro
<ubot-it> Mauro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZioNe> buongiorno
<Svernagovich> ragazzi ho un problema con la risoluzone dello schermo
<akis24> Svernagovich: che problema ?
<Svernagovich> akis24, non riesco a ottenere una risoluzione ottimale per il mio schermo...
<Svernagovich> ad un certo punto le vecchie impostazioni dello schermo non funzionano più
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> Svernagovich: da quando ? e in seguito a cosa ?
<akis24> Svernagovich: installato driver proprietari ?
<akis24> ci facciamo sera cosi ..
<Svernagovich> scusami akis24 comunque ho installato scanlite... o almeno così mi pare
<Svernagovich> ho acquistato uno scanner ieri sera e ho installato questo programma per scannerizzare...
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> Svernagovich: ti ho posto qualche domanda se rispondi e comunque dai questo da terminale   lspci | grep VGA  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Svernagovich: pure questo e sempre su paste    lshw -c display | grep driver
<Svernagovich> akis24, 1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6890380/
<Svernagovich> ... e due http://paste.ubuntu.com/6890385/
<akis24> Svernagovich: sul terminale solo     lspci | grep VGA      lshw -c display | grep driver     uno dopo l'altro ..
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> Ragazzi secondo voi perchè all accesso di Kubu 13.10 mettendo user e psw coretti,mi manda alla schermata di carica di Linux e poi mi rindonda rimandandomi alla schermata di Login?
<Svernagovich> tre http://paste.ubuntu.com/6890389/
<akis24> Svernagovich: hai installato driver  ati ?  e se si da dove li hai presi ?
<Svernagovich> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6890392/
<akis24> LoZioNe: prova a partire  in modalita' recovery e vedi che succede
<Svernagovich> ma da parecchio mi pare... l'ultima volta che ho formattato e installato tutto è stato parecchio tempo fa akis24 , ma credo che abbia fatto tutto ada terminale  con i repo
<LoZioNe> akis24:ok
<akis24> Svernagovich: da quando hai problemi di risoluzione ? in seguito a cosa ?
<Svernagovich> da stamattina
<Svernagovich> akis24, non ho fatto niente di straordinario, ho avviato il pc con lo scanner connesso
<Svernagovich> l'unica differenza degna di nota...
<Svernagovich> naturalmente ieri ho effettuato l'update settimanale (circa)
<akis24> Svernagovich: controllato da  Impostazioni di sistema → Monitor → Risoluzione ?
<akis24> Svernagovich: versione di ubuntu ?
<Svernagovich> si già fatto... lì sembrerebbe ci sia la vecchia impostazione che io non riscontro nei fatti akis24
<akis24> Svernagovich: versione di ubuntu ?
<Svernagovich> l'ultima... anche se il computer è vecchiotta
<Svernagovich> a--->o
<Svernagovich> su ubuntu software center ho trovato in lista un programma che potrebbe fare al mio caso
<akis24> Svernagovich:  ?
<Svernagovich> akis24, solo che la voce non è associata a nessun pacchetto
<Svernagovich> akis24, come faccio a visualizzarla da terminale
<akis24> Svernagovich: lsb_release -dc
<Svernagovich> ubuntu 13.10 Saucy
<akis24> Svernagovich: di che pc si parla cosi capiamo meglio
<akis24> cpu ? ram ?
<Svernagovich> è un vechhio fisso che ho acquistato nel 2002 a cui poi ho cambiato vari componenti nel tempo akis24
<akis24> Svernagovich: il problema è apparso dopo aggiornamento ?
<Svernagovich> non proprio subito, ma credo di sì
<akis24> Svernagovich: prova a cambiare rsoluzione e po rimetti di nuovo quella che vuoi vedi se si rimette a posto
<Svernagovich> ok ci sto tentando
<Svernagovich> niente...
<akis24> Svernagovich: ma le risoluzioni vengono cambiate o no ?
<eliseo> salve a tutti
<Svernagovich> si ma sembrerebbe che la gamma di risoluzioni che posso scegliere siano diminuite
<Svernagovich> scompaiono tutte quelle possibili superiori a 1024x768
<akis24> Svernagovich: che impostazioni usavi ?
<Svernagovich> quella superiore adesso mi sfugge la risoluzone adatta 1440x900 mi pare
<Svernagovich> o forse 1366 x 768 ma non ne sono certo al 100%
<akis24> Svernagovich:  da terminale  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d   e mettilo su paste
<Svernagovich> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6890495/
<akis24> Svernagovich: e dici che hai usato solo repo ufficiali...  hai il sistema pieno di ppa che compromettono tutto quanto
<Svernagovich> ecchennesso'
<Svernagovich> akis24, cosa mi consigli di fare?
<akis24> Svernagovich: e mica posso saperlo io ..
<akis24> Svernagovich:  io proverei a reinstallare i driver dal menu > impostazioni > driver aggiuntivi mi sembra
<sarovin> Ragazzi ho un problema con samba. Tempo fa ad un client avevo assegnato l'accesso alla cartella condivisa con un utente e spuntato la checbox "Memorizza le credenziali". Ora è nata la necessità di cambiare l'utente a quel client ma non so da dove resettare le credenziali...potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> Svernagovich: usando il pacchetto  raccomandato
<Svernagovich> anch'io avevo pensato a questo, ci riprovo e vediamo il risultato
<cristian_c> sarovin, non è che sono contenute sul server di samba?
<Svernagovich> mi sapresti indicare quale akis24 ?
<sarovin> cristian_c, dovrebbe memorizzarle il client, no?
<akis24> Svernagovich: di solito uno dei pacchetti dei driver " testato o raccomandato "
<sarovin> adesso se smonto la cartella condivisa e la rimonto accede automaricamente ma con le credenziali che avevo messo prima...
<cristian_c> sarovin, ma qualcuno dovrà controllarle le credenziali, no?
<sarovin> cristian_c, certo...e le controlla il server. Ma io devo cmq lasciare il vecchio utente ma assegnare a quel client un nuovo utente...
<cristian_c> sarovin, scusa, ma non devi resettare le credenziali?
<sarovin> no no
<sarovin> solo effettuare da quel client l'accesso tramite un altro account
<sarovin> cristian_c, una soluzione al mio problema potrebbe essere quello di modificare temporaneamente la password al vecchio utente.Così il client non dovrebbe riuscire a collegarsi e richiedermi le credenziali.
<sarovin> Ma vorrei cmq capire dove il client memorizza la password...
<sarovin> non so se sono stato chiaro...
<cristian_c> sarovin, hai utilizzato password specifica per il client?
<cristian_c> o password di sistema?
<sarovin> di sistema
<cristian_c> beh, è chiaro
<cristian_c> sarovin, secondo me, devi agire sul server
<cristian_c> se non vuoi più che il vecchio utente si colleghi al server
<sarovin> cristian_c, in pratica il client di cui parlo è un portatile che adesso viene ceduto ad un altro dipendente
<cristian_c> sarovin, spiega cosa vuoi fare con il client
<sarovin> ehehe allora, mario aveva questo portatile ed accedeva alla cartella condivisa con l'utente mario (creato sul server), adesso il portatile passa al dipendente Luigi che dovrà accedere alla cartella condivisa con l'utente Luigi che ho creato adesso. Il problema sorge perché Mario aveva effettuaro l'accesso alla cartella condivisa memorizzando le credenziali...quindi il portatile si collega alla cartella condivisa c
<sarovin> on l'utente Mario e non con Luigi
<cristian_c> sarovin, appunto, prima di tutto devi agire sul server
<sarovin> cristian_c, però Mario dovrà cmq riuscire a collegarsi alla cartella condivisa con l'utente Mario da un'altra postazione
<sarovin> In pratica vorrei che il portatile mi richiedesse l'utente con cui accedere.
<cristian_c> sarovin, capito
<cristian_c> sarovin, quindi la cartella serve a tutti e due gli utenti
<cristian_c> sarovin, allora va rifatta la configurazione sul client
<cristian_c> sarovin, e va aggiunto il nuovo utente nella configurazione del server
<sarovin> cristian_c, esatto...ora io ho risolto così: Creato il nuovo utente sul server, modificata la password di Mario sul server, il client a questo punto mi ha richiesto le credenziali ed ho inserito LUIGI, ripristinata la vecchia password di MArio.
<sarovin> Però mi chiedevo...devo memorizza le credenziali il client?
<cristian_c> sarovin, credo tu possa accederci con smbclient
<cristian_c> leggi il man
<cristian_c> !info smbclient
<ubot-it> smbclient (source: samba): command-line SMB/CIFS clients for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.18-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 5311 kB, installed size 41203 kB
<sarovin> Il client è ubuntu gnome e l'accesso lo faccio dalla barra in alto "Risorse--> accedi al server"
<sarovin> utilizzerà sempre smbclient, no?
<sarovin> quindi teoricamente se tramite smbclient specificavo il nuovo utente forse funzionava...
<sarovin> Bah, cmq...era solo una curiosità
<cristian_c> sarovin, vedi se è già installato
<sarovin> è andato via...appena torna butto un occhio
<cristian_c> lol
<sarovin> eheheh
<cristian_c> ok
<tdk200> salve a tutti ho due problemi da sistemare :S. Vi spiego in breve. Lubuntu mi ha perso di nuovo l'audio e nn sento nulla, secondo problema è dopo aver messo una scheda video ati 9200 i video di youtube partono ma si bloccano dopo 2 secondi dall'avvio
<cristian_c> tdk200, l'audio l'hai perso prima o dopo l'inserimento della scheda?
<cristian_c> tdk200, hai pacioccato con il sistema prima di perdere l'audio?
<tdk200> dopo
<cristian_c> ?
<tdk200> ma nn credo che la scheda influisca
<cristian_c> prima o dopo?
<tdk200> cristian_c: dopo i tuoi suggerimenti ho formattato
<cristian_c> quali suggerimenti?
<tdk200> ho reinstallato tutto
<tdk200> hehe quelli dell'altra volta riguardo lo splash screen
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> tdk200, non sei tornato ai nouveau?
<tdk200> poi visto che la scheda video nvidea nn è tanto supportata avevo una ati e ho messo quell
<tdk200> ???
<cristian_c> tdk200, a me sembra che fosse supportata
<tdk200> cosa intendi per nouveao
<cristian_c> !nouveau
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nouveau'
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia/DriverNouveau
<tdk200> no intendevo dire che nn potevo usare i drive proprietari che lo splash screen nn tornava quello guardabile
<cristian_c> tdk200, per la verità ati è ancora meno supportata per quanto riguarda i driver closed
<tdk200> beh per quanto ne so l'ho messa e nn mi chiede driver aggiuntibi
<cristian_c> tdk200, comunque, spiega tutto quello che hai fatto
<tdk200> e lo spash screen è ok
<cristian_c> dopo aver installato il sistema
<tdk200> installato lubuntu
<cristian_c> tdk200, allora stai usando gli open
<tdk200> tutto funzionava anche l'audio
<cristian_c> i radeon
<tdk200> poi ho cambiato la scheda video l'audio funzionava ancora
<tdk200> dopoaver chiuso il pc un paio di volte audio perso
<cristian_c> tdk200, non è che hai pacioccato?
<ExPBoy> controllato impostazioni audio?
<tdk200> nn posso dalla barra mi è sparita l'ìcona dell'audio
<tdk200> pacioccato??
<tdk200> sarebbe a dirsi
<cristian_c> tdk200, riaggiungila
<ExPBoy> tdk200, allora i problemi sono molti
<tdk200> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> tdk200, hai messo mano a ppa e simili?
<tdk200> ci sentiamo dopo pranzo
<ExPBoy> pacioccato= incasinato
<cristian_c> tdk200, hai scaricato driver dall'esterno
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tdk200, io esco , comunque
<tdk200> no nessun driver esterno?
<tdk200> ExPBoy: sapresti dirmi come fare ad attivare l'audio
<tdk200> tipo asla mixer c
<ExPBoy> tdk200, prova ad aprire alsamixer in un terminale e controlla i livelli
<tdk200> bah adesso ho voluto aggiungere un nuovo elemento al pannello
<tdk200> ho messo aggiungi controllo audio nulla nn mette niente
<tdk200> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<tdk200> bah è sparito proprio del tutto
<tdk200> eppure è la seconda volta che mi sparisce
<tdk200> cristian_C l'altra volta mi stava aiutando per lo spash screen all'avvio e mi si è incasinato il pc ho dovuto formattarlo. Però anche alla prima installazione di lubuntu mi è saltato l'audio
<tdk200> ExPBoy: nn puoi dirmi come risistemare l'audio da terminale?
<tdk200> enzotib:
<jack_> salve.. la stampante stampa solo fogli bianchi.. cosa posso fare?
<tdk200> metti l'inchiostro ahuhuaa
<tdk200> jack_:  seriamente :D che stampante è^
<tdk200> ?
<jack_> hp f380
<tdk200> l'hai installata su ubuntu?
<jack_> ho scaricato la versione di hplip
<tdk200> jack su quale versione linux stai installando la stampante?
<jack_> ubuntu 13.10
<tdk200> è wifi??
<jack_> uhm no
<tdk200> fai così entra in stampanti
<tdk200> se è già installata la rimuovi
<jack_> tdk... devo assentarmi una decina di minuti. Scusa
<jack_> torno dopo se ci sei
<tdk200> nn so
<tdk200> cmq buona fortuna
<tdk200> nessuno può spiegarmi come mai sparisce l'audio su lubuntu?
<tdk200> esiste un modo per resettare lubuntu ad uno stato precedente funzionante?? come un reset di fabbrica
<jack_> tdk ci sei ancora?
<tdk200> si ci sono
<tdk200> entra in stampanti ed elimina quella che hai installato
<tdk200> fatto?
<tdk200> la tua era hp f380?
<tdk200> jack_: ci sei?
<tdk200> jack_: prova seguendo queste direttive :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10026556#post10026556
<jack> mi si era impallato tutto
<tdk200> jack_: prova seguendo queste direttive :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10026556#post10026556
<tdk200> Guest14212:
<tdk200> Guest14212:
<tdk200> Scusate ma è normale che lubuntu fa le cose a cavoli suoi?
<tdk200> L'audio non va più youtube su vede di schifo
<tdk200> disinstallo cairo dock da lubuntu software center lo cancella ma è ancora presente nei menu e funziona
<tdk200> neanche dopo il riavvio lo elimina dalla lista dei programmi installati
<tdk200> e se premo su parte e funziona
<Raych> REGISTER themarocmarcoc98 marocmarcoc98@gmail.com
<akis24> ciao
<Tarta> ciao
<Tarta> se io avessi questo mess al log come dovrei fare per aprire il terminale
<Tarta> i valori predefiniti per la configurazione di gestore alimentazione GNOME non sono installati correttamente
<Shara> salve sto cercando di installare ubuntu da usb sul mio pc ma dopo il caricamento con la scritta iniziale e i puntini che diventano rosa mi esce una schermata nera con scritto: enable to find a medium containing  a live file system
<akis24> Shara:  come hai creato la usb ?
<Shara> con UNetbootin
<akis24> !usbwin | Shara
<ubot-it> Shara: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Shara> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Shara> faccio sapere come va
<akis24> siam oqui
<akis24> siamo qui *
<Shara> lo sto usando ma ad un certo punto mi dice set a persistent file size for storing changes
<Shara> che vuol dire e a quanto lo dovrei settare?
<krabador> Shara, se sei interessato alla sola installazione sul pc
<krabador> puoi ignorare il persistent file
<Shara> ok grazie
<osvaldo1> salve a tutti, volevo chiedere se qualcuno sa come funziona l'integrazione tra ecryptfs e lightdm... nel senso, la pw che inserisco in lightdm viene usata in qualche modo per montare il fs cifrato. Io vorrei provare ad utilizzare qualche altro programma di cifratura, esempio truecrypt o luks ma, come ora, immettere la password al login solo una volta in lightdm
<Shara> sto preparando la usb grazie mille!!
<krabador> Shara, di niente
<krabador> Shara, su che pc installi?
<krabador> che caratteristiche?
<Shara> amd fx 8320
<Shara> gtx 770 oc
<Shara> gigabyte ga990xaud3
<Shara> 1tb seagate 7200rpm(ne userò 60 per ubuntu)
<Shara> xfx 750w
<krabador> ok , ok
<Shara> so che è una configurazione da gaming ma lo userò per gestire un sito per i miei genitori
<krabador> recente quindi
<Shara> si l'ho montato a inizio gennaio
<krabador> puoi andare tranquillo quindi con ubuntu e kubuntu
<Shara> si mel'ero immaginato
<krabador> se avessi avuto una macchina piu' datata, ci sarebbero state altre alternative
<Shara> pensavo che l'errore iniziale fosse perchè lo volevo installare su un disco partizionato
<Shara> ok riavvio il pc magari se riesco mi riconnetto da ubuntu per ringraziarvi
<krabador> Shara, in live, puoi
<krabador> Shara, con "prova ubuntu senza installare" puoi caricare ubuntu in live, connetterti, e installare
<krabador> c'è il comando , una volta dentro
<Shara> mi ridà lo stesso errore di prima
<Shara> anche dopo averlo caricato con universal usb installer
<cybernova> osvaldo1, secondo me dovresti andare a spulciare i file di configurazione di pam in /etc/pam.d
<cybernova> dove ci sono quelli per i vari programmi che in qualche modo utilizzano un'autenticazione
<osvaldo1> cybernova: vado a dare subito un'occhiata
<Shara> salve dopo aver provatoad installare ubuntu da usb con UNet booting ho provato con universal usb installer ma non va in entrmbi i casi dandomi un errore:unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Shara> sapete darmi qualche consiglio=
<akis24> Shara: hai impostato il bot da usb giusto ?
<Shara> si
<akis24> Shara: hai altre chiavette usb ?
<cybernova> Shara, che scheda madre hai?
<Shara> gigabyte ga-990xa-ud3 rev 3.0
<cybernova> devi abilitare dal BIOS l'opzione "iommu"
<Shara> non mi è venuto in mente se avevo bisogno di driver
<Shara> ok
<cybernova> pare sia un problema delle schede madri gigabyte
<Shara> ok grazie
<cybernova> di nulla
<akis24> Shara:  hai win 8 vero ?
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<jester-> sera
<ziobardi> come faccio a trovare un percorso da mettere ipe un programma da lanciare all avvio ?
<trustythar> sera a tutti
<jester-> in applicazzoni di avvio
<osvaldo1> cybernova: boh.... non ho trovato un granchè.... domani vedo meglio.... cmq grazie mille!
<zg95> Buonasera a tutti :)
<zg95> jester-
<St3n0> Buona
<Affondo> buonasera
<matti-007> ciao
<Affondo> qualcuno conosce un programma per contabilità semplificata per ubuntu/kubuntu?
<matti-007> gnucash
<Affondo> grazie matti-ma serve anche per stampare fatture?
<matti-007> installalo e vedi se si puo fare
<matti-007> vedi qui http://http://maurizio.mavida.com/2006/04/08/gestionali-opensource-in-italiano/
<matti-007> vedi qui http://maurizio.mavida.com/2006/04/08/gestionali-opensource-in-italiano/
<cybernova> Affondo, compra il gestionale di ExPBoy è fatto meglio
<trustythar> ho un piccolo problema sto provando kubuntu 13.10 da live sul mio portatile ma la grafica mi esce tutta scranata . cè una soluzione ?
<trustythar> con la 12.04 invece va tutto ok
<jester-> trustythar: se il pc è piu compatibile con 12,04 quella usa
<trustythar> si jester- ma volevo la 13.10
<jester-> trustythar: pc di anni?
<enzotib> il nick suggerisce 14.04
<jester-> eh
<jester-> per quello allora no va, la saucy è gelosa
<trustythar> be un po è un acer aspire 5610z con 4g di mem. è nvidiage forge go 7300
<jester-> trustythar: quanto è vecchio il pc
<champion88> salve
<zg95> ragazzi ma skype per kubuntu
<jester-> trustythar: avvia con opzione nomodeset ma la invidia seri 7000 è sempre stata poco digeribile
<jester-> zg95: sudo software-properties-kde
<jester-> zg95: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<trustythar> non penso che sia la scheda grafica è poi perchè con 12.04 non mi da problemi jester-?
<jester-> trustythar: semplicemente perchè la retrocompatibilità non è perpetua, anzi dalla 13.04 è stata ridotta
<jester-> zg95: fatto?
<champion88> sapete per caso dirmi perchè dopo aver aggiornato da terminale ubuntu 12.10 dopo riavviato nel grub la voce ubuntu è stata sostituita da debian e avviando normalmente la scheda video da problemi
<jester-> champion88: mai vista questa
<champion88> uello che mi è succeso è strano
<jester-> è strano assai
<jester-> forse hai pacioccato il sourceslist o scherzi
<champion88> ho provato a ripristinare ubuntu dal menu di grub in una versione precedente ma niente
<jester-> champion88: hai piu di un hd?
<champion88> no no sono serio mi sto scervellando da oggi pomeriggio
<trustythar> jester-:  ora provo la modalita come dici tu
<champion88> no sono con un notebook
<jester-> champion88: lsb_release -a
<jester-> champion88: e cat /etc/apt/sources.list e metti tutto nel paste
<jester-> !pastebin | champion88
<ubot-it> champion88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<champion88> ok adesso procedo e incollo
<champion88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892975/
<champion88> il problemi si è verificato dopo aver aggiornato con i comandi sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade e successivamente sudo apt-get -f
<jester-> champion88: sources apparentemente a posto ma lsb_release è segato quindi qualche azione maldestral'hai fatta, ma nome debian o non il sistema parte?
<jester-> champion88: -f install serve per sbolccare eventuali dipendenze per pacchetti non ufficiali
<jester-> il fatto che lsb_release è morto indica che qualcosa in buona fede hai fatto
<champion88> adesso sto scrivendo dal pc che mi da il problema parte ma si vede male i movimenti (ES cartelle doppie, sfondo capovolto e dopio) poi nel grub al'avvio mi compare la voce debian e non più ubuntu
<jester-> !ripristino | champion88
<ubot-it> champion88: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<champion88> volevo risolvere senza ripristinare andando poi a creare la cartella /home
<champion88> c'è un modo per ripristinare senza perdere i programmi e impostazioni utente oppure è impossibile??
<jester-> ripristino non cancella nulla nella home, sostituisce il sistema bacato e basta
<champion88> ok e per i programmi??
<jester-> li reinstallerai
<jester-> e saranno gia configurati
<champion88> a ricordarli tutti
<champion88> se faccio un backup??
<jester-> di solito uno ha quelli che gli servono e usa
<champion88> strana comunque una cosa del genere
<champion88> dopo che mi dava il triangolo rosso in cui diceva che alcuni aggiornamenti non riusciva a scaricarli allora ho proceduto a cambiare la sorgente degli aggiornamenti e niente dopo ho provato a forzare gli aggiornamenti
<champion88> con la procedura descritta prima
<champion88> posso postare il mio problema in qualche sezione del forum per vedere se è capitato ad altri prima di reinstallare??
<champion88> grazie lo stesso provvederò al ripristino e spero di risolvere
<trustythar> jester-:  anche se la iso la scrivo con unetbootin mi da la modalità nomodeset?
<akis24> sera
<lubuntozz> salve a tutti
<lubuntozz> jester-: ciao avrei un problema che mi si verifica sempre con lubuntu
<lubuntozz> mi sparisce l'audio e nn sento nulla
<skricciolo1981> sera
<lubuntozz> sera
<lubuntozz> akis24: potresti darmi una mano con questo problema dell'audio? nn capisco come risolverlo :S
<skricciolo1981> scusate,sapete come fare, in libre office impress, ad aggiungere un .mp3 su tutta la presentazione,e no su una sola diapositiva?grazie
<lubuntozz> chat di supporto?
<fernimontero> ciao ora sto scaricando ubuntu. e ho windows xp e va molto lento, con ubuntu posso migliorare le prestazioni anche navigando su enthernet???????????
<lubuntozz> no
<lubuntozz> scaricati lubuntu
<lubuntozz> quanta ram ha il tuo pc fernimontero
<lubuntozz> fernimontero: hai capito?
<lubuntozz> cmq ragazzi come posso creare una penna usb avviabile con la iso di linux sopra direttamente da linux?
<akis24> lubuntozz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<skricciolo1981> jester-,  scusate,sapete come fare, in libreoffice impress, ad aggiungere un .mp3 su tutta la presentazione,e no su una sola diapositiva?grazie
<lubuntozz> ciao akis
<akis24> ciao lubuntozz
<lubuntozz> akis24: io potrei evittare di fare quest'operazione se recupero l'audio su lubuntu
<lubuntozz> evitare*
<akis24> lubuntozz:  che versione ?
<lubuntozz> lubuntu ultima
<lubuntozz> ogni volta che la installo dopo vari shutdown perde l'audio :O
<lubuntozz> la installo riferito alla distro lubuntu
<akis24> lubuntozz:  sudo alsa force-reload prova e vedi se riparte audio
<lubuntozz> si è bloccato
<lubuntozz> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lubuntozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893412/
<akis24> lubuntozz: sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio  e quando finisce  dai sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio  poi riavvia e vedi se  va'
<lubuntozz> Akis ma poi è normale che installo cairo dock
<lubuntozz> da lubuntu software center
<lubuntozz> imposto che deve partire all'avvio e non va e quando poi lo disinstallo resta bel bello li dov'è
<lubuntozz> e se lo apro funge pure
<lubuntozz> :O
<akis24> lubuntozz:  vediamo per ora pensiamo all'audio se riparte
<lubuntozz> però da lubuntu software center nn risulta installato :O sto impazzendo con questo lubuntu :S
<lubuntozz> ok
<lubuntozz> mi devi scusare se ti chiedo molte cose ma in questo periodo lubuntu mi ha fatto parecchi casini in meno di 2 gg
<lubuntozz> devo attendere che mi finisca la creazione della penna avviabile
<lubuntozz> che ho avviato
<lubuntozz> poi youtube nn mi carica i video :S cambia sempre la qualità anche se ho disimpostato la scelta automatica della qualità del video grrrrr
<akis24> lubuntozz: se volevi reinstallare potevi farlo evitavamo perdite di tempo troppi problemi ...
<lubuntozz> è lo so
<lubuntozz> però stavo pensando di passare ad un'altra disto tipo luna sempre basata su ubuntu
<lubuntozz> ma perchè lubuntu si comporta in questo modo?
<lubuntozz> riavvio
<lubuntozz> a tra poco
<lubuntozz> scusami
<lubuntuz> akis24: youtube si è risolto dopo l'installazione dell'audio che è andata ok
<akis24> lubuntuz: bene
<lubuntuz> per il cairo dock che c'è ma nn posso eliminarlo come posso fare?
<fedebordin> Ciao a tutti, premetto che Ubuntu mi piace e vorrei utilizzarlo ma ho continue difficoltà
<fedebordin> ho aggiornato alla versione 12.10 dalla 12.04
<akis24> lubuntuz: non saprei dirti mai usata lubuntu o messo cairo-dock  prova a rimuovere dal gestore pacchetti
<fedebordin> il desktop
<fedebordin> ed ora non arrio più alla schermata di login
<lubuntuz> a quindi non da lubuntu software center?
<fedebordin> ho messo dentro il dvd ma non funziona
<akis24> lubuntuz:  prova come ti ho detto
<jester-> !ripristino | fedebordin
<ubot-it> fedebordin: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<lubuntuz> akis24: per terminare cairo?
<akis24> lubuntuz: si per disinstallarla
<lubuntuz> no no ho voluto vedere se partiva di nuovo e l'ho avviato
<lubuntuz> per chiuderlo esiste qualche comando da terminale?
<lubuntuz> scusa akis24 ho fatto
<fedebordin> @ubot-it fatto ma non parte
<fedebordin> il cd
<lubuntuz> fedebordin: devi impostare il bios che deve partire da cd
<fedebordin> fatto
<jester-> fedebordin: noto desso <fedebordin> ho aggiornato alla versione 12.10 dalla 12.04
<lubuntuz> allora è strano
<jester-> fedebordin: non è un avanzamento ma un downgrade
<fedebordin> niente
<jester-> fedebordin: ti ei confuso o hai fatto un downgrade
<akis24> lubuntuz: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=505067
<lubuntuz> no jester- ha scritto bene ha aggiornato la versione alla 12.10
<lubuntuz> dalla 12.04
<fedebordin> no no
<lubuntuz> ???
<fedebordin> ho fatto un upgrade
<jester-> <fedebordin> ho aggiornato alla versione 12.10 dalla 12.04
<akis24> lubuntuz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/CairoDock
<fedebordin> dalla 12.04 LTS alla 12.10...immagino sia successiva la 12.10 rispetto alla 12.04..
<fedebordin> ragazzi devo far pace..innanzitutto..ho scaricato UBUNTU 12.04 LTS e usato quello per l'installazione incurante dell'architettura (INTEL O MAD)
<jester-> fedebordin: upgrade non andato a buon fine
<lubuntuz> fedebordin: scrivi un pò male
<jester-> quindi usa il metodo ripristino
<lubuntuz> akis io ho trovato il gestore pacchetti
<lubuntuz> eliimino tutti i pacchetti che hanno la scritta cairo al suo interno?
<jester-> fedebordin: avevi aggiunto ppa?
<fedebordin> no
<lubuntuz> tipo libcairo-gobject2 akis lo tolgo?
<jester-> fedebordin: non arriva alla finestra di logi significa il sistema non parte o accede direttamente
<lubuntuz> nn saprei toglierli dal gestore pacchetti
<fedebordin> ho fatto partire anche la modalità provvisoria ma niente
<fedebordin> ho avviato la procedura di ripristino roba danneggiata con la rete attivata ma niente
<jester-> fedebordin: modailtà ripristino non arriva la menu?
<fedebordin> no
<fedebordin> spetta...quale menu?
<jester-> fedebordin: allora è irrecuperabile
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fedebordin> la versione dev'essere identica per forza?
<fedebordin> scusa...la versione di Ubuntu dev'essere identica per forza?
<jester-> non deve essere identica
<fedebordin> ah..altra cosa..mi dice overcurrent porte 1 e 2
<fedebordin> mi devo preoccupare?
<akis24> lubuntuz: sudo apt-get purge cairo-dock cairo-dock-plug-ins && sudo apt-get autoremove
<akis24> asgardiano: niente pvt non sono graditi
<asgardiano> akis24: ok
<asgardiano> non volevo sporcare questo canale essendo ot.
<asgardiano> mi scuso.
<akis24> !chat | asgardiano
<ubot-it> asgardiano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Drizamanuber> 'sera a tutti, ho aggiornato il mio ubuntu 12.04 il giorno 4 febbriaio, in quell'aggiornamento sono anche stati aggiornati i driver fglrx, che adesso surriscaldano, dove posso trovare i driver che c'erano prima?
<lubuntuz> surriscaldano cosa?
<lubuntuz> tu parli dei driver della scheda video ati?
<Drizamanuber> si, il mio è un hp pavilion dv6 3127 el
<ubuwin> ciao a tutti
<Drizamanuber> ha due schede, ora le sto controllando dal sistema di windows
<ubuwin> devo sistemare il mio pc mettendo windows + ubuntu
<ubuwin> per ubuntu non c'è problema
<Drizamanuber> AMD M880G with ATI Mobilty Radeon HD 4250
<Drizamanuber> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650
<ubuwin> per win invece si
<ubuwin> mi sapreste consigliare un sito dove scaricare windows craccato?
<ubuwin> anzi mi inviereste un torrent che funziona?
<ubuwin> ne ho già scaricato uno ma niente da fare
<ubuwin> non funziona, da dei problemi
<lubuntuz> hai un pc con due sistemi installati Drizamanuber
<ubuwin> ?
<lubuntuz> ubuwin: qui si parla solo di ubuntu e derivati nn parlare di win o craccato o altre cavolate
<ubuwin> :(
<lubuntuz> ubuwin: prima di tutto installi prima winzozz e poi installi ubuntu non il contrario
<ubuwin> ok
<fedebordin> Grazie..riproverò il ripristino domani
<lubuntuz> ubuwin
<lubuntuz> vedi sopra ti ho scritto in privato
<Drizamanuber> lubuntuz: no, tre sistemi
<Drizamanuber> windows, ubuntu 12.04 che adesso non parte più e ubuntu 13.10
<lubuntuz> azzz
<lubuntuz> a ubuntu 13 ti parte però?
<Drizamanuber> sì
<Drizamanuber> ma adesso sono in windows
<piolo> ciao
<piolo> c'è nessuno?
<lubuntuz> ciao piolo
<cybernova> !nessuno | piolo
<ubot-it> piolo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<piolo> sono noob, sto cercando di installare ubuntu ma .. sigh... nce riesco!
<cybernova> piolo, hai letto la guida per l'installazione?
<piolo> è un problema di bios del portatile su cui cerco di installarlo
<cybernova> cioè?
<piolo> non riesco a trovare nessun boot device per leggere la chiavetta su cui ho messo il setup
<piolo> mi dice sempre
<lubuntuz> che portatile è?
<piolo> asp non ricordo l'errore
<piolo> un hp
<cybernova> piolo, hai creato la chiavetta con un software come unetbootin?
<piolo> proprio con quello
<piolo> cerco di riprodurre l'errore
<piolo> media test failure, check cable
<lubuntuz> piolo:  usa unebootin e funziona
<piolo> oggi mi hanno formattato il portatile dell'ufficio, l'ho riscattato ed ora cerco di mettere ubuntu ma.. eheh
<lubuntuz> devi mettere il bios che partada chiavetta
<lubuntuz> parta da
<piolo> eh si
<piolo> ho provato tutte le voci nel menu del bios calcola
<cybernova> piolo, non hai uefi vero?
<lubuntuz> ma nn devi trovare nessuna voce in particolare
<lubuntuz> tranne boot
<lubuntuz> e li selezioni quello che vuoi far partire come primo
<piolo> optical disk drive, usb cd-rom, usb floppy, usb superdisk, notebook harddrive, usb hard disk, networl
<piolo> queste sono le voci, ma nessuna mi fa partire il setup da chiavetta
<krabador> piolo, formatta la chiave con hp format tool, http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
<piolo> uefi no, non conosco
<krabador> piolo, fa poi la chiave con questo  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<piolo> sono col mac, funzionano da qui?
<piolo> grandi! ora provo comunque :)
<krabador> piolo, no
<piolo> no visto
<krabador> solo win
<piolo> provo con la macchina virtuale
<krabador> piolo, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<krabador> con mac puoi seguire li-
<piolo> hmmm
<piolo> ari grazie!
<krabador> piolo, dove va installato quest'ubuntu?
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-08
<paolo1> salve
<paolo1> come va la vita ragazzi
<akis24> giorno
<Snoopyno> Buon giorno a tutti
<Snoopyno> c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Snoopyno
<ubot-it> Snoopyno: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Snoopyno> Ok avevo salutato pensando che qualcuno poi rispondesse
<Snoopyno> non mi piaceva chiedere senza salutare
<Snoopyno> in ogni caso espongo il mio problemino. Quando accedo al browser e a Ubuntu Software Center la freccia e l'icona del mouse diventa grande,anche smanettando nelle impostazioni non riesco a trovare nulla,sono costretto a reinstallare tutto o c'è la possibilità di risolvere il problema? Grazie!
<enzotib> Snoopyno, hai fatto modifiche nell'aspetto o installato qualche nuovo tema?
<Snoopyno> assolutamente no
<Snoopyno> però durante l'installazione ho usato l'opzione aumenta contrasto
<enzotib> uhm, manco sapevo che ci fosse questa opzione
<enzotib> Snoopyno, ma è Ubuntu standard?
<Snoopyno> pensavo di reinstallare mantenendo i dati,sperando che mi resetti l'impostazione
<Snoopyno> 13.10
<Snoopyno> o pensi sia meglio mettere il 12.40?
<enzotib> Snoopyno, va bene la 13.10
<Snoopyno> pensavo avesse problemi di stabilità
<enzotib> Snoopyno, magari guarda nelle impostazioni di accessibilità
<Snoopyno> ho già controllato ma nulla
<Snoopyno> anche sui forum non se ne parla
<Snoopyno> temo sia un problema solo mio
<enzotib> Snoopyno, se crei un nuovo utente fa lo stesso?
<Snoopyno> bella domanda non ho provato
<Snoopyno> proverò
<Snoopyno> poi vi farò sapere
<Snoopyno> grazie per la disponibilità
<enzotib> prego
<Guest40209> :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<antovoc> ciao a tutti
<LoZioNe> Buon Giorgio a tutti
<LoZioNe> ragazzuoli,devo eliminare il mio User e ricrearlo, ho fatto l'accesso con il Guest e ho dato: sudo deluser lozio,ma mi dice che da Guest non posso diventare sudo
<LoZioNe> up?
<jester-> LoZioNe: creano uno da recovery
<jester-> creane*
<jester-> e lo aggiungi subito al gruppo sudo
<LoZioNe> sperando che riesco ad accedere da recovery...
<LoZioNe> adesso vedo
<jester-> ma prima abilita le rete o col fs in sola lettura non fai un cazzo
<jester-> LoZioNe: se non accedi a ripristino sei pronto per formattare
<LoZioNe> ma da Guest non riesco a fare nulla?
<jester-> no
<jester-> non hai nessun potere
<LoZioNe> o se accedessi direttamente come Root e da li elimino il mio User e lo ricreo?
<jester-> LoZioNe: al menu recovery abiliti la rete che monta fs in rw
<jester-> poi vai in root
<jester-> adduser pirillo
<jester-> adduser pirillo sudo
<jester-> agli altri gruppi penserai dopo
<LoZioNe> okk
<jester-> dai solo la pass e la ripeti poi batti enter al resto
<Imtired> HI guys
<Imtired> Somone have tried to connect on Lubuntu via Xrdp?
<Imtired> Not work!
<Imtired> I've got a black-white screen
<Imtired> X without Windows Manager
<fedeavi91> salve, ho riscontrato questo errore nell'avviare la mia sessione di ubuntu:FAILED TO CONNECT TO SOCKET /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fedeavi91> ?
<fedeavi91> Salve, ho riscontrato il seguente errore, nell'avviare la mia versione di ubuntu:FAILED TO CONNECT TO SOCKET /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket:No such file or directory
<fedeavi91> Viene fuori questa finestra di dialogo dopo aver inserito le credenziali
<fedeavi91> e non riesco a loggarmi
<fedeavi91> qualcuno sa spiegarmi il perchè?
<akis24> fedeavi91: che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<fedeavi91> 13.10
<akis24> fedeavi91: quando hai quell'errore ?
<fedeavi91> dopo aver inserito nome utente e password
<akis24> fedeavi91: al login intendi ?
<fedeavi91> si esatto
<akis24> fedeavi91: apri il terminale e prova a dare questo comando   sudo apt-get install dbus
<fedeavi91> dice che dbus è già alla versione più recente
<fedeavi91> la directory dbus esiste
<fedeavi91> però non vi è niente all'interno
<akis24> fedeavi91: prova cosi vedi se si riavvia  sudo shutdown-h now
<fedeavi91> niente, ancora lo stesso errore
<xyz_> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di farvi alcune domande per capire se il problema dipende dalla mia versione di ubuntu oppure da mozilla
<xyz_> in pratica è da un pò di giorni che la connessione mi si è rallentata di colpo, nel caricare le pagine, nei contenuti delle pagine che spesso non vengono caricati...
<xyz_> mi servirebbe qualche vostro consiglio per capire, grazie
<akis24> fedeavi91: hai installato qualcosa prima di apparire quell'errore ?
<fedeavi91> no, ho modificato soltanto il file etc/hosts aggiungendo un altro indirizzo ip oltre a 127.0.0.1
<akis24> fedeavi91:  non saprei aiutarti oltre magari se qualcuno esperto legge ti aiuta
<fedeavi91> perchè mi serve per un programma
<fedeavi91> che sto facendo
<fedeavi91> in java
<codeca> ciao a tutti!
<xyz_> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<codeca> dimmi
<akis24> xyz_: il problema dipende dalla connessione credo  oppure potresti provare a installare chromium e provare
<codeca> comunque io stavo cercando una versione di Ubuntu senza GUI, esiste ancora?
<fedeavi91> codeca, te puoi aiutarmi: al login con ubuntu 13.10 mi appare una finestra di dialogo con scritto:FAILED TO CONNECT TO SOCKET /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket:No such file or directory
<xyz_> eliminare mozilla e passare a chromium? Non lo conosco, sinceramente da profano è la prima volta che ne sento
<fedeavi91> te sai come risolvere il problema?
<akis24> xyz_: non eliminare provare a installare anche un altro browser e confrontare i risultati
<akis24> xyz_: usi ubuntu giusto ?
<codeca> no fedeavi91 non so cosa possa essere
<xyz_> si si ubuntu 12.04
<fedeavi91> va beh, grazie lo stesso
<fedeavi91> qualcun altro sa cosa possa essere?
<akis24> xyz_:  lo trovi nei repo dal gestore pacchetti o USC
<xyz_> ah ok
<xyz_> allora provo e vediamo come va
<LoZioNe> ragazzi,domanda leggera leggera...
<LoZioNe> ho un dual boot,da Parted a chi devo impostare il flag per il boot?
<jester-> se ne frega del boot
<LoZioNe> asp che ti posto la schermata
<jester-> LoZioNe: se non hai uefi grub se ne frega dle flag di boot
<LoZioNe> quindi partiziono e basta?
<LoZioNe> http://s29.postimg.org/k16teerw7/snapshot1.png
<jester-> LoZioNe: cosa vorresti fare
<LoZioNe> ho appena partizionato Linux
<LoZioNe> ma non si avvia ne uno ne l'altro
<jester-> LoZioNe: cioè?
<LoZioNe> in pratica non ho nessun s.o.al boot
<LoZioNe> ne win ne uinz
<jester-> LoZioNe: la ntfs è vuota
<jester-> used 0,00
<jester-> LoZioNe: linux dove sta
<Ultimate> Ciao
<LoZioNe> _._ ho cancellato la partizione win??? only s...
<LoZioNe> sempre su sdb
<jester-> LoZioNe: la partizione c'è di 596 Gb ma usata 0 quindi vuota
<jester-> sdb1
<LoZioNe> quindi devo reinstallare pure win... -.-" molto bene
<jester-> LoZioNe: su sda1 hai
<LoZioNe> ntfs
<LoZioNe> teoricamente win
<jester-> LoZioNe: se non lo sai tu dove hai winz
<jester-> nel pst si vede sdb
<LoZioNe> teoricamente prima di partizionare era li...
<jester-> LoZioNe: hai 2 dischi, su quale sta win
<jester-> su sdb c'è la ntfs ma vuota
<LoZioNe> http://postimg.org/image/bkq55txo3/
<LoZioNe> ho rifatto lo screen
<jester-> LoZioNe: eh sempre lo stesso sdb vedo
<jester-> controllare cosa hai in sda?
<LoZioNe> asp
<LoZioNe> da risorse adesso ho montato win e lo vede
<LoZioNe> e sembra ci sia tutto
<LoZioNe> ok
<LoZioNe> difatti rilanciando parted con l'hd montato lo vede
<jester-> LoZioNe: quale hd parte al boot
<LoZioNe> teoricamente questo da 1TB
<LoZioNe> jester,gli do il flag a win magari?
<jester-> LoZioNe: di default grub si installa su sda se ti parte sdb è normale che non vede un tubo
<LoZioNe> quindi devo impostarglielo io in manuale
<jester-> LoZioNe: devi cambiare nel bios l'ordine di boot o fare dal menu popup se lo hai
<LoZioNe> vado dal bios
<LoZioNe> imposto il tera
<LoZioNe> e dopo installo linux
<LoZioNe> corretto?
<jester-> LoZioNe: ma non è ancora installato?
<jester-> LoZioNe: il tera è sdb
<LoZioNe> teoricamente si
<LoZioNe> sto continuando la live dopo fine install
<jester-> quello della barby sda
<jester-> o dici all'intaller di metterlo su sdb
<jester-> se sdb parte
<jester-> LoZioNe: sda o sdb non sdbx sdax
<LoZioNe> allora adesso vado da bios e do sdb come primario
<LoZioNe> poi vedo
<jester-> se parte sdb su sdb deve andare
<LoZioNe> win partiva prima
<jester-> LoZioNe: deve aprtire sda per partire winz
<jester-> poi non si sa se hai combinato altro
<LoZioNe> win partiva tranquillo oggi
<LoZioNe> ho solo reinstall linux
<jester-> da solo non si sminchia nulla
<LoZioNe> e lo so...
<LoZioNe> cmq mo provo a vedere il bios e riavvio
<LoZioNe> eppur si avvia! ^^
<LoZioNe> jester-, mi rilinkeresti l'ultimo screen che ti ho postato?
<akis24> LoZioNe: http://postimg.org/image/bkq55txo3/
<LoZioNe> a ok...si giusto
<LoZioNe> stavo notando che adesso la Home è usata a 78,03 invece prima mi dava 5,15
<LoZioNe> prima però mi segnava in GiB e adesso in MiB
<LoZioNe> fichissimo! ^^ funziona tutto
<Riccardone> LoZioNe: che hai combinato ?
<_nick_> #icq_usa
<lusy> ciao
<lusy> con ubuntu 12.04 non riesco a vedere un filmato, mi dice attiva java (TM) cosa devo fare ?
<LoZioNe> Riccardone: nulla ho dovuto piallare via tutto Linux
<foo_> ciao a tutti, qualcuno ha mai usato dovecot ?
<krabador> foo_, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<foo_> krabador, ok
<LoZioNe> non ricodro mai...per montare l'hd in ntfs in fstab: /dev/sdb1    /media/lozio/Win 7 (600GB) ntfs-3g silent,umask=000,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0 la parte Win 7 (600GB) devo scriverla tutta attaccata o va bene anche staccata?
<LoZioNe> perchè se è staccata mi cambiano i colori del txt e non mi pare giusto...
<cristian_c> txt?
<LoZioNe> il testo in fstab
<LoZioNe> se lo scrivo attaccato Win7(600GB) è corretto come colorimentre staccato cambia
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, il mio fstab non è colorato
<cristian_c> lol
<fabio123> LoZioNe, nn mi piace il tuo fstab
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, con Kate hai l'opz che i testi li puoi mettere anche che si colorano per vedere se contengono errori
<fabio123> ovviamente nn ricordo il significato di tutte le opzioni ma il punto di mount tipicamente è qualcoas tipo /mnt/windwos
<fabio123> il punto di mount è diverso dall'etichetta quella mi sembra l'etichetta del disco
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, non è un linguaggio di programmazione, che syntax highlighter utilizzeresti in tal caso? O.o
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, http://postimg.org/image/r1tef0ckn/
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, kate riconosce la sintassi del file fstab o è un puro caso?
<LoZioNe> si credo sia che lo riconosce
<LoZioNe> (scusa ma oggi sono fuso di testa...) :P
<LoZioNe> cmq non so se la riga devo scriverla:
<LoZioNe> o /dev/sdb1    /media/lozio/Win7 (600GB) ntfs-3g silent,umask=000,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0
<LoZioNe> o /dev/sdb1    /media/lozio/Win7(600GB) ntfs-3g silent,umask=000,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0
<LoZioNe> tutto attaccato lo stesso
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, rifletti un attimo
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, io noto una cosa strana
<LoZioNe> tutto attaccato mi pare corretto...
<LoZioNe> ?
<cristian_c> !fstab | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, dai l'impressione di non conoscere com'è fatto il file fstab
<LoZioNe> quello che mi mette in crisi è il nome corretto...
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, sai almeno cos'è il secondo argomento?
<fabio123> LoZioNe, quello nn è il nome corretto è il punto di mount
<cristian_c> esatto
<fabio123> tu confondi l'etichetta LABEL con il mount point
<LoZioNe> ok,ma il percorso dell'hd dev'essere quello corretto
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, molto semplicemente controlla in /media, e avrai la risposta
<LoZioNe> come percorso l'hd mi da media/lozio Win 7 (600GB)
<LoZioNe> media/lozio/ Win 7 (600GB)
<cristian_c> quindi è quello
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, c'è un però
<cristian_c> il mount point è corretto
<LoZioNe> mmm...
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, il problema è la gestione dei nomi con spazi
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, problema simile a quello di wine
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, ricordo che usavo le doppie o le singole virgolette in fstab
<cristian_c> per indicare al sistema che gli spazi fanno parte del nome
<LoZioNe> a sto punto allora mi conviene con la UUID
<cristian_c> eh
<LoZioNe> -.-"
<LoZioNe> aò...so duro a capire le cose
<LoZioNe> e il bello è che l'ho già  fatto non so quante volte
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, io usavo una roba tipo /media/sticass/'nome uno'/'nome due'/'ecc   '
<LoZioNe> io in genere davo sempre il percorso e andava sempre
<LoZioNe> solo che adesso ero in palla più totale
<florian___> salve
<florian___> sto cercando un router/modem linux-based, possibilmente recente, qualcuno mi sa consigliare?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, ripeto, il problema è nel nome con spazi
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, se non c'erano spazi, non ti sei mai posto il problema
<cristian_c> :P
<LoZioNe> in effetti...
<cristian_c> florian___, non credo ci siano problemi con i router in linux
<cristian_c> !chat | florian___
<ubot-it> florian___: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<florian____> ok ho chiesto di la
<florian____> invece, dove posso trovare la documentazione per lo sviluppo?
<florian___> non mi ero accorto della doppia tab sorry
<cristian_c> florian___, non ha a che fare con il supporto ufficiale a ubuntu la tua domanda
<florian___> cristian_c, dove devo chiedere per i blueprint e i datasheet di sviluppo di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> florian___, questo non è un canale di sviluppo, ma di supporto
<cristian_c> ma non ho capito di quali datasheet parli
<florian___> cristian_c, supporto a trovare la documentazione?
<cristian_c> florian___, qui supporto per l'utilizzo del sistema operativo
<miso> domanda stupida da nofita ubuntu.. -.-' come posso mettere in rete l'hard-disk e la stampante?
<cristian_c> miso, che collegamento vorresti fare?
<miso> ps: non trovo i driver per la stampante, canon pixma mp230, e quindi non funzia, nella lista che mi da' lui, non c'è e non funziona neanche con il modello più scarso ne con quello superiore, e in rete non trovo i driver.. +
<cristian_c> miso, puoi collegare direttamente la stampante al pc?
<cristian_c> miso, asp
<miso> cristian_c, vorrei condividerlo nella rete domestica di casa, con il portatile e se lo vede il tablet...
<miso> cristian_c, la stampante è collegata al fisso con xubuntu
<cristian_c> miso, hai aggiunto intanto la stampante alla finestra?
<cristian_c> miso, intendo collegandola via usb
<miso> cristian_c, alla finestra non posso aggiungerla se non con un driver diverso dal suo, sul quale non funziona, non so' se c'è da scaricare qualche pacchetto, perchè dicono sui forum che la stampante e loo scanner viene visto in due modi...
<cristian_c> miso, ma che driver hai selezionato dal menù?
<miso> cristian_c,la stampante è collegata usb al pc , i driver ho provato sia provato mp240, che mp220, ma non funzionano, e non ho idea di come risolvere....
<cristian_c> miso, e sbagli
<cristian_c> miso, prova a selezionare mp250 quando la aggiungi alla finestra
<cristian_c> miso, dicono che funzioni
<miso> cristian-c ,:) ora provo,
<cristian_c> miso, poi stampa una pagina di prova
<davide1> me la va
<cristian_c> davide1, ?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> come la va XD
<davide1> mi sono lavato dopo una goirnata molt oointensa
<davide1> ciao adesso vado
<miso> cristian-c , funziaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!:))) grazie mille!!!
<cristian_c> miso, ora pensa allo scanner
<miso> cristian_c, ho scaricato il pacchetto
<cristian_c> PIXMA MP230	USB	0x04a9/0x175f	Complete	All resolutions supported (up to 600DPI).	pixma
<cristian_c> (0.17.4)	sane-pixma
<cristian_c> mi pare che il supporto sia già incluso nel sistema
<cristian_c> senza dover scaricare roba
<cristian_c> miso, quindi puoi fare a meno di pacchetti
<miso> cristian_c, ma da dove lo faccio vedere lo scanner?
<cristian_c> miso, di solito si usa l'applicazione per scannerizzare
<cristian_c> solitamente simple scan o xsane
<miso> cristian_c, non mi vede lo scanner
<cristian_c> miso, quale programma?
<miso> cristian_c, simple scan
<ubuwin> ciao
<miso> cristian_c, scoperto l'arcano, c'è un programmino che parte dal terminale...ù
<miso> cristian_c, ma funziona bene,
<cristian_c> miso, prova a lanciare simple-scan con sudo
<arez> ciao
<ubuwin> qualcuno sa consigliarmi una chat irc dove si parla di linux?
<ubuwin> e come posso accedervi?
<cristian_c> ubuwin, in merito a?
<cristian_c> nello specifico
<ubuwin> mi basta che sia in italiano e che si parla di linux
<ugone> #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuwin> parli
<cristian_c> lol
<ubuwin> però di linux in generale non solo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ah, allora come ti ha detto ugone
<ugone> ubuwin,
<ugone> sei su xchat?
<ubuwin> si forse si
<ugone> se si fai cosi
<ugone> xchat/server/list of channel
<ugone> in trova metti linux
<ugone> e poi vedi nei risultati quello che preferisci
<miso> cristian_c, risolto lo scanner, con il comando da terminale : scangearmp con relativo pacchetto scaricato
<cristian_c> miso, ripeto che non serviva
<cristian_c> miso, potevi risolvere con simple-scan
<miso> ora , come faccio a mettere in rete stampante e hard-disk?
<ubuwin> sono su xchat
<cristian_c> miso, è una multifunzione usb, giusto?
<ubuwin> ho installato un programmino
<ubuwin> cosa devo fare?
<miso> cristian_c, simple scan non mi vedeva lo scanner... Si Multifunzione usb
<cristian_c> miso, infatti ti avevo suggerito di lanciarlo con sudo
<ugone> oppure per cercare solo gli italiani cerchi -it
<miso> cioè nel teminale, sudo simplescan?
<cristian_c> miso, sì, o sudo simple-scan
<cristian_c> miso, quando funziona, basta che aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo scanner. In questo modo puoi lanciare simple-scan anche senza sudo
<miso> ora non me lo riconosce
<ubuwin> vado a fare una doccia torno dopo, nel frattempo se riuscite a cercarmi una chat per linux mi fareste un grosso favore
<ubuwin> l'unica chat in italiano è quella di ubuntu :(
<miso> cristian_c, fatot ma non capisco perchè non me la vede...:(
<cristian_c> miso, cos'hai digitato e cosa esce sul terminale?
<cristian_c> ubuwin, credo tu debba adattarti all'inglese
<miso> sudo simple- can  e mi si è aperto il programma come se lo avessi aperto dall'icona
<ubuwin> torno dopo, devo capire come installare linux insieme a windows
<ubuwin> ciao e grazie
<cristian_c> miso, forse perché hai installato il pacchetto
<cristian_c> miso, con sudo xsane hai provato?
<cristian_c> ubuwin, segui le guide
<cristian_c> per la tua distro
<cristian_c> ah, è uscito
<miso> cristian_c, e per mettere in rete?
<cristian_c> miso, che router è?
<cristian_c> miso, ma con sudo xsane funge?
<miso> quello di telecom, ma è lontano, il ruoter è in soggiorno e il pc, e la stampante sono in mansarda...
<alfred> ciao. ho ubuntu 13.10 unity. ho provato a vedere un film in dvd, ma non riesco ad avviare la riproduzione. inserisco il dvd nel lettore, apro il file con "video", ma segnala "errore". c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema per piacere?
<cristian_c> miso, ma si prende il segnale , almeno?
<cristian_c> alfred, non è che manca libdvdcss?
<cristian_c> alfred, quale riproduttore?
<miso> cristian_c, il pc a cui è attacata la stampante e l'hard-disc è sempre acceso, e mi faceva comodo avere tutto in rete ... non ci vuole la distro con il server vero??
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> miso, però ho fatto delle domande
<alfred> non lo so. però ora ho provato con unaltro dvd e il film è partito (riesco a vederlo).
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> alfred, ma tutti e due dvd video?
<alfred> prima però mi faceva errore!!
<miso> scusa non avevo visto..
<cristian_c> oppure sono di formato diverso?
<alfred> si.
<miso> un secondo che te lo dico..
<cristian_c> alfred, ?
<alfred> dvd noleggiati in videoteca. un cartone per il bambino e un film per noi adulti
<alfred> prima il cartone non sono riuscito a farlo partire. diceva errore.
<alfred> ora mentre aspettavo, ho provato l'altro dvd. ed è partito.
<miso> cristian_c, di segnale prende 3 tacche
<cristian_c> alfred, ok, quindi suppongo entrambi dvd video
<miso> con xsane sto' provando
<alfred> si.
<cristian_c> miso, quindi si prende bene?
<cristian_c> alfred, non ho capito, ora fungono entrambi?
<alfred> no
<miso> cristian_c, si, 3 su 4 tacche
<alfred> purtroppo nemmeno questo secondo dvd funziona.
<cristian_c> alfred, ?
<cristian_c> alfred, non funziona nessuno dei due?
<alfred> si
<alfred> nessuno dei due.
<cristian_c> alfred, può darsi che siano entrambi protetti da drm
<cristian_c> alfred, però non ho capito quale riproduttore multimediale stai usando
<cristian_c> controlla
<alfred> ora appare l'immagine della prima pagina dove si possono selezionare immagini, sottotitoli ecc, ma quando clicco su avvia film, mi dice errore.
<alfred> il riproduttore è il lettore del mio portatile.
<cristian_c> alfred, ?
<alfred> ?
<cristian_c> alfred, sto parlando dell'applicazione
<cristian_c> lol
<alfred> scusa sono molto ignorante.
<alfred> non so.
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> controlla
<alfred> quando inserisco il dvd mi chiede l'azione da eseguire.
<alfred> e io scelgo "video"!|
<alfred> non so come devo controllare.
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> alfred, dal menù dell'applicazione magari?
<cristian_c> miso, provato?
<alfred> non so cosa significhi applicazione!!
<cristian_c> :(
<alfred> purtroppo!!!
<cristian_c> alfred, se è scherzo, non è serio
<cristian_c> *non è bello
<miso> cristian_c, perchèmi dice che usare XSane come amministratore di sistema è pericoloso?
<alfred> mi dispiace. sono proprio alle prime armi. non è uno scherzo!
<cristian_c> miso, nel senso, per provare
<cristian_c> miso, però tu provi
<cristian_c> miso, e poi dai i permessi anche al tuo utente
<alfred> qual è il menu dell'applicazione?
<cristian_c> alfred, eh, ma questa non è cosa di linux
<alfred> cioè?
<cristian_c> alfred, di solito File, Modifica, ecc...
<miso> cristian_c, non trova il dispositivo eanche qua, ha fatto la scansione ma niente....
<cristian_c> alfred, che è un concetto valido per qualunque sistema operativo
<cristian_c> miso, capito
<cristian_c> miso, può darsi che sia dovuto al fatto che hai installato quel pacchetto
<alfred> ah ho capito. ma io sono alle prime armi con l'informatica tutta!!!!
<cristian_c> ok
<alfred> cmq devo andare a vedere in "file" ma dove?
<alfred> ora ho aperto solo la finestra di firefox!!!!
<cristian_c> alfred, no, dovrebbe esserci un menù Help o Aiuto
<cristian_c> alfred, che c'entra firefox con i dvd?
<alfred> su quale finestra? quella del video che dice errore?
<cristian_c> alfred, sì
<alfred> ok
<alfred> ora vedo.
<miso> ho provato a disinstallare ma non lo vedono lo stesso...
<alfred> cristian_c: allora ho inserito il dvd. si apre una finestra in cui mi si chiede: "..scegliere applicazione da lanciare". con un menu a tendina sotto.
<cristian_c> miso, avevi fatto soltanto ciò
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> miso, intanto metti la stampante in rete
<cristian_c> miso, collegala alla porta usb del router
<cristian_c> alfred, ok, sceglila
<miso> cristian_c, l'unico che lo vede è quel programmino lì comunque funziona bene, provato a scannerizzare e funziona onestamente
<cristian_c> miso, appunto, perché avevi scaricato qualche pacchetto
<alfred> le alternative sono: "Brasero" "Video" "Altro" "Apri cartella"
<alfred> io finora ho cliccato su "Video".
<cristian_c> ok
<miso> e se non potessi, come ho detto il router è al piano di sotto, devo staccare la stampante??
<alfred> ora che faccio? vado di nuovo su "Video"?
<cristian_c> miso, sì
<miso> cristian_c, e portarla giù?
<cristian_c> miso, collegala al router
<cristian_c> alfred, pensavo volessi fare ciò
<alfred> cristian_c: clicco su "Video"?
<miso> ma non posso lasciarla di sotto, perchè i gatti la distuggerebbero...
<miso> :(
<cristian_c> miso, mettiti d'accordo
<miso> non la posso mettere in rete dal c?
<miso> pc?
<cristian_c> se hai una stampante usb, che cos'altro vorresti fare?
<cristian_c> miso, uhm
<cristian_c> miso, un print server?
<cristian_c> miso, non l'ho mai fatto
<miso> cristian_c, non so' se mi sono spiegato..
<cristian_c> miso, io al massimo l'ho collegata al router
<alfred> cristian_c: il film non parte.
<cristian_c> alfred, apri il riproduttore e controlla il nome di quel programma
<alfred> si
<miso> cristian_c, praticamente dovrei fare una sottorete in cui condividere la stampante e l'hard-disk..
<cristian_c> alfred, ok, quindi quale programma stai usando per riprodurre i video?
<cristian_c> anche se non vengono riprodotti
<cristian_c> miso, a come ho capito io ora ti serve un print server
<cristian_c> miso, mentre prima sembrava tu volessi collegarla al router
<mintubuntu> ciao a tutti
<miso> cristian_c, no, scusa mi sono spiegato male..
<mintubuntu> dunque volevo farvi una domanda
<mintubuntu> sono molto indeciso tra ubuntu e mint
<miso> ma perchè alfred non prova vlc? a me funziona benissimo
<mintubuntu> mint mi piace di più perché è più simile a windows xp mentre ubuntu per la chat
<cristian_c> miso, quindi, la seconda?
<cristian_c> miso, infatti volevo capire se usava vlc o altro
<cristian_c> !chat | mintubuntu
<ubot-it> mintubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfred> sono andato in "Aiuto" > "Informazioni" c'è scritto Video 3.8.2 (Totem - Bastien Nocera).
<miso> cristian_c, mi sono perso... la seconda cosa?
<cristian_c> alfred, ok, usi totem
<mintubuntu> quale distribuzione di ubuntu è più simile a windows xp?
<alfred> mi consigliate di scaricare VLC?
<cristian_c> alfred, segui il suggerimento di miso, installa vlc
<alfred> ok grazie,
<cristian_c> alfred, dal software center
<alfred> mannaggia era così semplice!!
<alfred> si.
<cristian_c> alfred, questo perché dovrebbe avere codec e libdvdcss inclus
<cristian_c> *inclusi di default
<alfred> ora provo così allora? e poi uso sempre vlc?
<cristian_c> alfred, eh, però tu mica davi le info
<alfred> si hai ragione. mi disp.
<alfred> ti chiedo scusa per la mia imbranataggine.
<cristian_c> alfred, beh, almeno non ti sbatti con libdvdcss per guardare un film protetto da drm
<alfred> ma scusa perchè protetto.
<cristian_c> alfred, anche perché avresti dovuto installarlo a parte
<alfred> io l'ho noleggiato.
<cristian_c> vlc ha tutto incluso
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> miso, a come ho capito io ora ti serve un print server
<alfred> e perchè non lo forniscono installato al momento in cui si prende la versione di ubunut?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> miso, mentre prima sembrava tu volessi collegarla al router
<cristian_c> alfred, per un problema legale
<cristian_c> così come i codec proprietari
<cristian_c> alfred, i dvd sono protetti da sistemi anti-copia
<alfred> ah
<cristian_c> non tutti, ma molti sì
<alfred> hembè! io l'ho noleggiato e un software non riesce a leggerlo?
<miso> cristian_c, credo di si, ma con un print server posso condividere anche l'hard-disk?
<alfred> che razza di leggi esistono!
<cristian_c> alfred, questo perché non avevi installato libdvdcss che si occupa di decriptare il drm
<cristian_c> il dvd
<alfred> ah. ho capito. dovevo provvedere io.
<cristian_c> alfred, sono i produttori di dvd
<cristian_c> di contenuti, film, per tutelarsi
<alfred> vabhe ho capito. insomma tu mi sconsigli di installare sto libdvdcss! e scaricare invece vlc?
<cristian_c> miso, print server lo dice la parola, è per le stampanti
<cristian_c> alfred, non hai capito, libdvdcss è già incluso in vlc
<miso> quindi dovrei avere un server normale per condividere tutto?
<cristian_c> alfred, altrimenti avresti dovuto installarlo a parte
<alfred> ah. si.
<cristian_c> miso, nel caso dell'hard disk si parla di hard disk di rete
<cristian_c> miso, il print server è per le stampanti
<alfred> una volta installato vlc allora funzionerà anche "totem"?
<cristian_c> alfred, uhm, sai che non ci ho provato? XD
<miso> quindi posso fare senza server? Mi daresti un po' di dritte?
<miso> cristian_c, non sono pratico di linux
<cristian_c> alfred, ma una prova puoi farlo, per intanto usa vlc
<cristian_c> miso, no, non ci siamo capiti
<miso> cristian_c, cioè?
<cristian_c> miso, print server se lo traduci dall'inglese significa server di stampa
<cristian_c> quindi l'hard disk c'entra come i cavoli a merenda con il server di stampa
<miso> si ,e con quello vedo las tampante
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> miso, non ti seguo
<miso> cristian_c, e con il server print vedo la stampante, per l'hard.disk basta condividerlo in rete .. Giusto?
<cristian_c> miso, asp
<cristian_c> miso, attualmente stai condividendo la stampante nella tua rete locale?
<miso> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <miso> si ,e con quello vedo las tampante
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<alfred> va bene. ti ringrazio. ciao.
<cristian_c> miso, allora, ripeto, come ho scritto prima, di solito si collega la stampante al router
<cristian_c> se la stampante ha il supporto al print server
<cristian_c> miso, quello che hai tu ha il supporto sia al disco di rete che al print server
<cristian_c> miso, lo dico perché l'ho provato
<cristian_c> miso, è quella è la soluzione più semplice, tra l'altro l'unica che ho provato
<miso> cristian_c, sarebbe facile, ma il mio problema è che ho il router al piano di sotto dove c'è il telefono e i gatti, e il pc, la stampante e l'hard-disk sono di sopra in mansarda, e non li posso spostare per motivi di spazio e per i gatti...
<cristian_c> miso, quindi devi scartare quest'ipotesi
<cristian_c> miso, l'altra idea, che non ho mai provato, è creare un print server
<miso> posso metterein rete la stampante e l'HD dal pc?
<cristian_c> miso, cioè, credo, usare un pc che funga da server di stampa per gli altri pc della rete locale
<cristian_c> miso, intendiamoci stiamo parlando di due cose diverse
<miso> cristian_c, esatto
<cristian_c> ora sto parlando del print server
<cristian_c> miso, ripeto, è una cosa che non ho mai fatto
<miso> cristian_c, il print server lo faccio solo quando attacco la stampante al router?
<cristian_c> miso, non hai letto con attenzione
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> miso, allora, ripeto, come ho scritto prima, di solito si collega la stampante al router
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> se la stampante ha il supporto al print server
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> miso, quello che hai tu ha il supporto sia al disco di rete che al print server
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> miso, lo dico perché l'ho provato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> miso, è quella è la soluzione più semplice, tra l'altro l'unica che ho provato
<miso> cristian_c, il print server lo posso fare dal pc dove è collegato tutto?
<cristian_c> miso, leggi bene
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> miso, quindi devi scartare quest'ipotesi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> miso, l'altra idea, che non ho mai provato, è creare un print server
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> miso, cioè, credo, usare un pc che funga da server di stampa per gli altri pc della rete locale
<miso> hocapito, ma io il router non posso portalo su, e la stampante non posso metterla giù..
<cristian_c> miso, sto quotando me stesso
<cristian_c> ma vedo che non leggi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> miso, quindi devi scartare quest'ipotesi
<miso> ho capitochehai provato a fare tutto dal router,
<cristian_c> miso, non ho provato, l'ho fatto
<miso> ma non posso fare questo dal pc?
<cristian_c> ed è l'unica che ho provato, la più semplice, e funziona
<cristian_c> miso, l'avrò scritto una montagna di volte, dai
<miso> tipo attaccando la stampante a una porta del router,e l'HD a un altra?
<cristian_c> miso, ma sei intento più a scrivere che a leggere
<cristian_c> miso, l'ho detto prima, quello è il metodo più semplice
<miso> non ci siamo capiti, il metodo di attaccare tutto al router lo devo escludere ,
<cristian_c> miso, appunto, e tu non mi stai seguendo
<miso> no non capisco
<miso> è l'unico modo per farlo?
<cristian_c> non leggi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> miso, l'altra idea, che non ho mai provato, è creare un print server
<miso> ho letto che tu hai fatto così è semplice e funziona
<cristian_c> ma più chiaro di così...
<cristian_c> miso, hai letto solo una parte
<miso> ma io non posso farlo
<cristian_c> miso, e se non leggi, credo sia abbastanza inutile continuare
<miso> e stavo cercando un modo alternativo
<cristian_c> miso, ok, fermati un attimo e leggi tutto ciò che ho scritto
<cristian_c> non solo la parte in cui parlo del router
<cristian_c> che neanche bene hai letto
<miso> aspetta ripartiamo da zero, perchè mi sa' che non ci stiamo capendo...
<cristian_c> miso, io ho capito benissimo, se tu seguissi, avresti già capito
<cristian_c> perché ho già risposto a quelle domande e non posso ripetermi all'infinito
<miso> allora mi potresti far capire? scusa
<cristian_c> miso, dunque, ho parlato di due metodi
<miso> non ci sto capendo molto..
<cristian_c> miso, 1) metodo router:
<miso> ok
<cristian_c> miso, sì, ma se invece di scrivere che non hai capito, facessi attenzione a cosa scrivo, non lo ripeteresti ottanta volte
<cristian_c> miso, il metodo router è il più semplice
<cristian_c> miso, ed è l'unico che ho provato
<alfred> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> miso, in quanto quel router che ho usato anch'io ha il supporto sia al print server sia al disco di rete
<cristian_c> miso, fin qui ci sei?
<alfred> installato vlc, riavviato pc, ma il film non parte. purtroppo.
<alfred> mi potresti aiutare per piacere
<cristian_c> alfred, hai riprodotto il film con vlc?
<alfred> ?
<alfred> si
<cristian_c> miso, dimmi se hai capito così continuo
<alfred> inserisco dvd, avvio con vlc
<miso> cristian_c, e fino a qui ci siamo,
<cristian_c> miso, ok
<miso> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> miso, ma tu hai detto che non puoi usare questa soluzione
<alfred> visualizzo la prima schermata, clicco su inizio film, ma poi non parte
<cristian_c> miso, quindi la seconda soluzione è la 2
<miso> cristian_c, esatto
<cristian_c> miso, cioè, creare un print server sul tuo pc, credo
<cristian_c> miso, il punto è che io non ho mai provato questa soluzione
<cristian_c> miso, quindi non ho certezza
<cristian_c> miso, in pratica il pc funge da server di stampa per la rete locale
<cristian_c> miso, fin qui ci sei?
<cristian_c> alfred, ok
<cristian_c> alfred, aspetto che trovo la guida
<cristian_c> alfred, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari/Dvd
<miso> cristian_c, capito, quindi vedo se trovo una giuda per fare questo da pc.. HO capito bene?
<cristian_c> miso, una buona notizia, la guida c'è
<miso> :)
<cristian_c> miso, la cattiva è che non so quanto sia semplice
<cristian_c> da seguire
<miso> :(
<miso> cristian_c, è molto complicata?
<cristian_c> miso, appunto, il router era enormemente più semplice
<cristian_c> miso, dipende dai punti di vista
<cristian_c> miso, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa
<cristian_c> miso, ma se non hai altre opzioni?
<cristian_c> *...
<cristian_c> miso, un'alternativa è acquistare una stampante wifi XD
<alfred> bene. grazie.
<alfred> allora ho capito che devo scaricare e installare libdvdcss
<alfred> leggo che ci sono due modi: Tramite script - Tramite repository VideoLAN. quale mi consigli? che differenze ci sono?
<cristian_c> alfred, prima controlla che sia stato installato  libdvdread4
<cristian_c> alfred, il punto 1 è in comune
<cristian_c> miso, in pratica condividi la stampante con altri pc
<miso> cristian_c, capito, ora vado a cena,  ho dato un'occhiata, ora vado a mangiare altrimanti ne busco....:) domani o dopo se riesco anche stasera, grazie mille e scusa se sono così ignorante in materia... :P grazie mille per la pazienza
<cristian_c> miso, l'importante è che ora hai le idee più chiare sul cosa fare :)
<cristian_c> altrimenti facevi confusione
<miso> cristian_c, si si,grazie mille!!
<miso> grazie mille
<cristian_c> cià
<miso> Buon Appetito!!
<cristian_c> anche a te
<miso> Ciao cioa
<alfred> come faccio a controllare se è installato libdvdread4?
<cybernova> alfred, dpkg -l libdvdread4
<bastacagate> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> sera
<bastacagate> volevo installare mint ma quella distribuzione non ha un supporto chat per cui sono costretto a ripiegare su ubuntu però la versione con la barra laterale sinistra non mi piace per nulla, l'ho usata per 7 mesi ed ora sono esausto e nauseato, ho cercato in tutti i modi di farmela piacere perché nuovo standarada, però ora basta davvero devo scegliere una derivata, mi date una mano a sceglierne una che assomigli a windows xp?
<cristian_c> bastacagate, non sei costretto a installare ubuntu con unity
<cristian_c> bastacagate, cioè, sei rimasto 7 mesi a usare una cosa che odi?
<cristian_c> lol
<bastacagate> si perché non ho molto tempo da dedicare a queste cose
<bastacagate> devo avere un OS simile a xp, le cartelle si devono accodare sulla barra in basso e quando superano un certo numero si devono raggruppare in mod che quando voglio selezionare la directory, clicco sull'icone e mi si apre un menu a tendina all'incontrario con i titoli delle mie finestre
<akis24> !chat | bastacagate:
<ubot-it> bastacagate:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> bastacagate, usare xp no, eh?
<bastacagate> la X delle cartelle deve essere sulla destra
<cristian_c> direttamente
<bastacagate> no xp è microsoft
<bastacagate> voglio linux ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> 'devo avere un OS simile a xp'
<bastacagate> non molto un sistema vecchio di un secolo
<cristian_c> -> usare xp
<bastacagate> no no no
<bastacagate> voglio ubuntu
<bastacagate> una derivata
<bastacagate> montatelo voi xp
<bastacagate> voglio una derivata che assomigli a xp
<bastacagate> senza cagate grafiche nauseanti che rendono scomodo il sistema
<akis24> !chat | bastacagate:
<ubot-it> bastacagate:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> e due
<cristian_c> bastacagate, inoltre, sarebbe meglio tu cambiassi il nick
<bastacagate> poi lo cambio
<bastacagate> dai datemi qualche consiglio
<bastacagate> ormai tra l'ultima di ubuntu e windows merda 8.1 siamo arrivati ad un punto da provare odio per il proprio pc
<mbutoz> ciao a tutti
<giu79> ragazzi
<giu79> esiste qui il banned??
<giu79> cristiannnnnnnnn
<jester-> giu79: che c'è
<giu79> •Install LinuxBBQ ho installato questa ISO MI CHIEDE LOGIN E PASSOWORD
<giu79> COSA DEVO METTERE
<jester-> giu79: iso di cosa
<giu79> è una distro di linux si chiam cosi linuxbbq
<jester-> giu79: e che centra il canale ubuntu con linuxbbq
<giu79> stavo gia parlando con cristian su un geo focus
<jester-> giu79: /j #linuxbbq
<giu79> sim
<salentos> lol
<salentos> ho problemi con ubuntu 12.04 ogni tanto si impalla ma poi riprende ad andare con spazzino che devo fare
<salentos> che mi consigliate
<cristian_c> spazzino?
<salentos> e un programma per la pulizia
<salentos> spazzino si chiama
<cristian_c> non conosco
<cristian_c> !info spazzino
<ubot-it> Package spazzino does not exist in saucy
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | salentos
<ubot-it> salentos: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<paolo> salve
<paolo> scusate ma perche non mi appare il grub al boot
<paolo> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 ieri
<jester-> paolo: cioè parte diretto?
<paolo> ho fatto anche
<paolo> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<paolo> sudo update-grub
<paolo> ma ancora al riavvio non l ho vedo
<paolo> si
<paolo> parte diretto
<jester-> paolo: installando hai settato accesso automatico
<salentos> e cosa mi consigliate per la pulizia del sistema
<jester-> rimetti normale nelle inostazioni sistema
<paolo> forse si non ricordo
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | salentos
<ubot-it> salentos: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<paolo> jester
<paolo> cosa posso fare
<jester-> <jester-> rimetti normale nelle inostazioni sistema
<paolo> dovr
<paolo> dove
<jester-> impostazioni*
<paolo> impostazionni sistema poi
<jester-> o system setting che sia
<jester-> paolo: cerca schermata di accesso o simile
<jester-> o login winzoz
<paolo> jester avete qualcosa dove posso condividere lo screen o devo usare imagehack
<jester-> paolo: che cì+ da condividere se hai unity scrivi accesso nella ricerca
<paolo> ok accesso universale con il logo blu ?
<jester-> paolo: non uso unity, cerca
<paolo> ok facciamo prima se ti faccio vedere lo screen se mi dici dove condividerlo
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paolo> jster era l immagine ma
<paolo> http://imagebin.org/291732
<jester-> paolo: sta li dentro
<paolo> quale
<paolo> devo
<jester-> sicurezza o dettagli o accesso unviersale
<paolo> sceglliere
<jester-> paolo: eh gurada dentro alle icone
<alfred> ciao c'è ancora qualcuno?
<jester-> stiamo dicendo le preghiere
<alfred> devo digitare sul terminale  dpkg -l libdvdread4 per capire se è installato  libdvdread4. indicazione di cybernova
<alfred> puoi continuare a seguirmi tu per piacere?
<paolo> non ci sta
<jester-> alfred:  dpkg -l | grep libdvdread
<paolo> e non ci sta neanche questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/StartUpManager
<alfred> jester-: non  dpkg -l libdvdread4?
<paolo> maaa dimmi tu se queste sono cose normali
<jester-> se non metti il grep  cosa trova
<jester-> grep è un filtro
<alfred> ok.
<paolo> alfred scarica apt-file poi fai  update che ti chiede in automatico poi fai apt-file search libdvdread4 | grep -w libdvdread4
<alfred> per ora posso invirati il risultato per jester. non ricordo il sito pastebin
<alfred> paolo, come scarico apt-file. da softwarecenter?
<paolo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<alfred> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6899762/
<paolo> scrivi apt-file
<alfred> dove?
<alfred> su terminale?
<paolo> io uso synaptic
<alfred> paolo non riesco a seguirti. sono utente classificabile imbranatissimo.
<jester-> alfred: ii significa installata
<alfred> non cosa è sinaptic.
<alfred> ok
<alfred> grazie.
<paolo> si fai sudo apt-get install apt-file
<alfred> quindi vuol dire che non è installato sul mio ubuntu.
<alfred> ?
<paolo> no di default
<alfred> ok
<alfred> allora seguo te e non jester- ?
<jester-> che centra file con un pacchetto installato
<jester-> alfred: il pacchetto c'è che problema hai
<alfred> non so.
<alfred> io so solo che non riesco a vedere il dvd.
<alfred> ho scaricato vlc installato, riavviato pc
<jester-> alfred: sudo apt-get installa ubuntu-restircted-extras
<alfred> ma il dvd non parte.
<jester-> se hai unity
<jester-> alfred: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restircted-extras
<jester-> alfred: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restrircted-extras
<jester-> eh merda
<jester-> alfred: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alfred> e prima di te cybernova mi ha detto di controllare se fosse installato libdvdread4 con questo comando: dpkg -l libdvdread4
<paolo> scusa che ti dice vlc che non riesci avedere il dvd ?
<alfred> errore!
<paolo> quale
<alfred> non so.
<alfred> solo errore!
<paolo> come non sai hai detto errore
<paolo> che erroe
<paolo> non e che l ho apri da root
<jester-> alfred: visto che c'è il dvd non lo vedi installa anche gli extras
<paolo> vlc
<alfred> scusa. non dice errore.
<paolo> che dice
<paolo> allora
<alfred> semplicemente visualizzza la prima schermata del dvd (quella con lingua-sottotitoli, scene, eccecc)
<alfred> quando clicco su avvia film, non parte.
<alfred> (prima di installare vlc mi diceva errore. ora non più)
<cristian_c> alfred, ma libdvdread4 è installato?
<paolo> scusa ma hai instalato libdvdread4 ?
<paolo> fai sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<paolo> poi mi sembra strano che non hai instalato libdvdread4
<jester-> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6899762/
<jester-> il gatto e la volpe
<alfred> ragazzi, scusate. per piacere siete in tre che mi dite più cose. io faccio difficoltà a seguire.
<alfred> che devo fare?
<akis24> alfred:  sai aprire il terminale ?
<paolo> vai in alto a sinistra la prima icona clicca sopra e scrivi terminale ti appare un terminale nero cliccaci sopra
<alfred> sisi
<alfred> il terminale si
<alfred> (mo siete 4!)
<alfred> terminale aperto.
<paolo>  l hai aperto
<akis24> ah ci sei bene dai aprilo
<alfred> vi risulta che devo installare libdvdcss?
<akis24> [23:00:47] <jester-> alfred: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restrircted-extras
<alfred> akis24: restriRcted???
<akis24> alfred:  copia e incolla il comando dato da jester-  e premi invio
<alfred> forse c'è un errore?
<akis24> alfred:  no è giusto dai
<alfred> "impossibile trovare il pacchetto......"
<akis24> alfred: versione di ubuntu che usi ?
<paolo> apt-get -f install
<alfred> 13.10 unity
<alfred> akis c'è una r in più nel comando!! scusa controlla!!!
<alfred> (forse)
<Manuz> ciao ragazzi ho un problema serio...
<akis24> [23:00:47] <jester-> alfred: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras        cosi corretto  ora
<paolo> corrego è sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<paolo> giusto
<akis24> paolo:  fai tu ?
<akis24> alfred: fatto ?
<akis24> dai che si avvicina l'alba
<alfred> si è fermato su una pagina strana. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6899878/
<alfred> come si fa a premere "ok"?
<akis24> alfred: tasto tab spostati su ok e invio
<akis24> tasto tab = le due frecce contrapposte
<alfred> ok. ora: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6899889/
<akis24> alfred stessa cosa come prima ok e invio
<alfred> ok
<akis24> fin quando non finisce alfred
<alfred> va bene.
<manuela> salve, vorrei attivare il wifi che non è mai partito dopo l'installazione del SO, ubuntu 12.10 32 bit
<alfred> done!
<akis24> manuela vediamo se qualcuno ti legge ti aiuta magari cristian_c
<manuela> ora mi collego con una chiavetta wifi
<alfred> devo postare il risultato?
<manuela> akis24, va bene
<akis24> alfred: prova a vedere il dvd se va' intanto
<Manuz> ciao ragazzi ho un problema serio...
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alfred> akis24: non va!
<alfred> purtroppo.
<akis24> alfred: sempre da terminale  sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<akis24> alfred: vedi che risponde e metti su pastebin
<cristian_c> manuela, che wifi?
<alfred> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6899929/
<akis24> alfred:  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<paolo> hai mai riavviato manuela o e la prima volta che usi questa chiavetta
<alfred> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6899936/
<manuela> cristian_c, su un laptop, non so cosa altro risponderti, devo interrogare il terminale? se si come?
<akis24> alfred:  prova con il dvd ora
<cristian_c> manuela, lshw -C network
<cristian_c> manuela, risultato su pastebin
<manuela> paolo, lo uso da più di un anno
<manuela> cristian_c, devo prima togliere la chiavetta?
<cristian_c> manuela, non è necessario
<manuela> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6899948/
<akis24> alfred: ?
<alfred> eccomi. funziona. :)
<alfred> grazie. mille.
<akis24> ole' bene
<cristian_c>        product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<akis24> prego
<cristian_c> questa?
<Angelo___> Buona Sera
<alfred> allora ciao a tutti. grazie ancora. e buona notte. alla prossima...
<Angelo___> avrei un problema....dovrei confrontare una matrice e un vettore,entrambi di tipo string  in java solo che non so con quale istruzione si fà
<manuela> cristian_c, parli a me?
<Angelo___> entrambi di tipo char scusate :)
<paolo> manuela vai qui penso che risolverai tutto
<paolo> http://passionexubuntu.altervista.org/index.php/articoli-pubblicati/46-configurare-una-wi-fi-su-ubuntu.html
<Angelo___> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<paolo> installali tutti  tre nel software center
<paolo> serve per far girare driver windows su linux come se fosse windows
<cristian_c> manuela, certo
<cristian_c> !chat | Angelo___
<ubot-it> Angelo___: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo> usa api windows
<paolo> e api ndis
<cristian_c> paolo, non postare link esterni a ubuntu in canale
<paolo> oh sorry
<Angelo___> ok grzzz
<manuela> cristian_c, io non so quale sia la scheda wifi
<manuela> cristian_c, ho chiesto a voi per mia ignoranza
<cristian_c> manuela, credo sia quella interna
<cristian_c> manuela, ma hai appena installato?
<manuela> cristian_c, no, un anno fa, forse prima ma vorrei togliere sta chiavetta wifi
<cristian_c> manuela, è da un anno che il wifi non funge?
<manuela> cristian_c, si, solo con la chiavetta esterna, mi sono stufata e mi sono arrangiata
<cristian_c> !broadcom |  manuela
<ubot-it> manuela: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> leggi attentamente la guida
<manuela> scusate, ho fatto una prova
<manuela> ok, ora vado, leggerò domani. grazie cristian_c e paolo
<paolo> manuela
<paolo> il problema era risolto se leggevi la guida che ti avevo scritto
<Manuz> ragazzi ho aggiornato linux al kernel 3.13.2 non mi parte piu' il sistema...al boot sul grub mi da' solo windows...
<jester-> Manuz: hai fatto altro
<jester-> non centra il kernel installato
<Manuz> cioe'?
<jester-> !grub | Manuz segui ripristino
<ubot-it> Manuz segui ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Manuz> pensi sia il grub quindi?
<jester-> Manuz: si ma mica loha sminchiato isntallando un kernel anche se farlocco
<Manuz> come faccio a sistemarlo se non mi parte il sistema adesso?
<jester-> Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Manuz> all'avvio sul grub mi da' solo windows ubuntu non ce' piu'...
<Manuz> tocca fare da cd live?
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-09
<alex____> error: no such partition grup rescue>
<akis24> giorno
<Criogenity> buongiorno a tutti
<Criogenity> nessuno online?
<giamnt> ciao
<Criogenity> buongiorno gam
<valerio> Ciao a tutti, ho un prolema con l'installazione di Ubuntu 13.10 32 bit su penna USB (non volevo toccare HD con winxp). Alla fine della installazione mi da un errore cosi indicato su schermata nera:[2611.989324] kernel panic - not syncing: attempt to kill init! exitcode 0x00000087
<Criogenity> giam tu sei pratico di kubuntu ?
<Criogenity> valerio non so aiutarti, mi spiace
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Criogenity
<ubot-it> Criogenity: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> valerio, è un kernel panic
<valerio> è un bel problema, non so usare molto nenche la chat, scrivo ancora un errore nel caso qualcuno ascoltasse..: [2611.989372] drm_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to text console
<cristian_c> valerio, mmm, e come live cos'hai usato?
<valerio> già ma non so perch+ nè come risolverlo
<Criogenity> ciao cristian buongiorno. Allora io ho due domande da fare...la prima è che io uso un tvmonitor collegato al portatile, ho disattivato dal  kubuntu il monitor del portatile, vorrei sapere se c'è un automatismo che permetta di riattivarlo quando stacco il cavo VGA dal notenook
<Criogenity> la seconda se c'è modo di ingrandire caratteri e finestre, poichè usando il tvmonitor collegato, tutto diventa piccolo...
<valerio> ho scaricato dal sito la versione 13.10 a 32 bit e masterizzata su dvd, poi ho seguito la procedura per installare su usb a 16 gb, sulla stessa ho creato una partiz. ext4 con journaling per linux da 12 gb ed una swap da 4 gb. è da ieri che mi da lo stesso errore.
<cristian_c> valerio, quale procedura?
<cristian_c> Criogenity, di solito c'è un tasto speciale sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> ma non se funga con il cavo scollegato
<cristian_c> Criogenity, e certo che puoi modificare le proprietà di font e finestre
<giamnt> Buongiorno a tutti...negli aggiornamenti raccomandati mi sta proponendo di aggiornare i driver video (fglrx fglrx-amdccle fglrx-dev). Non mi aveva mai proposto aggiornamenti dei catalyst e non capisco perchè me li sta proponendo ora, visto che i driver in uso li ho installati manualmente. Ignoro l'aggiornamento?
<Criogenity> potrei sapere da dove? è mezz'ora che provo inutilmente, ho installato kubuntu solo stamattina...
<cristian_c> *non so
<cristian_c> giamnt, installati in che modo?
<valerio> quella indicata nelle info del sito ufficiale, non è indicata una istallazione per 13.10 vera e propria, si ferma alla 12.04 ma dal dvd è praticamente tutto automatizzato, sembra impossibile sbagliare eppure mi da errore quando compare alla fine la vera e propria installazione di ubuntu, dopo aver già copiato tutti i file dal dvd.
<cristian_c> Criogenity, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde/CambiareTema
<cristian_c> valerio, puoi linkare?
<giamnt> cristian_c Scaricati dal sito ufficiale e seguito varie guide (funziona tutto, li ho su da un paio di anni, 12.04 64bit)
<valerio> scusa ma non so neanche che significa, linkare, che debbo linkare?
<cristian_c> giamnt, beh, direi che hai sbagliato
<cristian_c> valerio, la procedura che hai seguito
<valerio> ok, arriva, un secondo che te la trovo...
<giamnt> cristian_c quindi per 2 anni non mi propone aggiornamenti (nel frattempo amd ne ha rilasciati 2 o 3) e ora all'improvviso me li propone....?
<cristian_c> non si sa cos' hai fatto
<Criogenity> riekkomi
<Criogenity> cristian se collego via VGA il tvmonitor...mi crea un secondo monitor...
<cristian_c> lol
<valerio> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<cristian_c> ora guardo
<giamnt> cristian_c ho consultato le guide ufficiali della comunity di ubuntu, del forum di amd più qualche blog per confrontare le procedure di installazione.....li avevo già installati sulla 11.10 e sulla 9.04, non credo di aver cambiato casualmente la procedura di installazione.....
<cristian_c> valerio, puoi postare una schermata di gparted?
<cristian_c> giamnt, non si consiglia di scaricare driver video dall'esterno
<cristian_c> se ci sono li trovi all'interno dei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<Criogenity> ho appena provato a collegarmi in HDMI...praticamente ora ho due monitor, ma si comportano come se fosse unico...sposto le finestre dal monitor del notebook a quello del tv
<giamnt> cristian_c si, senza le accelerazioni e le impostazioni avanzate....
<cristian_c> giamnt, ?
<cristian_c> gianripeto, se ci sono li trovi in Driver aggiuntivi
<valerio> sono su winxp, posso scaricare una versione per questo ? il problema sarà postarla, non so come si fa. suggerimenti please?
<cristian_c> valerio, non puoi usare la live?
<cristian_c> !image | valerio
<ubot-it> valerio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<valerio> ok, ci provo, attendete pazientemente....
<cristian_c> ok
<Criogenity> riesci a darmi qualche dritta cristian?
<cristian_c> Criogenity, ti ho già suggerito qualcosa
<cristian_c> Criogenity, poi non si capisce qual è il problema
<Criogenity> allora, io vorrei trasmettere le immagini del portatile, su un tvmonitor
<giamnt> cristian_c c'è da qualche parte una lista degli aggiornamenti rilasciati....vorrei capire perchè negli ultimi 5 anni non me li ha mai proposti e ora si....
<cristian_c> ripeto, puoi aver fatto di tutto sul tuo sistema
<Criogenity> ho appena collegato il tvmonitor in hdmi, ma invece di avere il desktop del portatile sul tv, ho adesso un altro desktop aggiuntivo
<cristian_c> ma se non si installa roba esterna, il rischio di creare casini si riduce
<giamnt> cristian_c siamo d'accordo....ma c'è una cronologia degli aggiornamenti ufficiali?
<cristian_c> Criogenity, è la modalità estesa
<cristian_c> giamnt, cosa intendi per 'aggiornamenti ufficiali'?
<Criogenity> ok, c'è il modo allora di cambiare questa modalità per avere solo la "trasmissione" del desktop del portatile, sul tvmonitor?
<cristian_c> Criogenity, sì, dalle impostazioni
<cristian_c> da estesa a clona
<giamnt> cristian_c intendo, tutte le volte che ubuntu mi mostra il gestore aggiornamenti, quegli aggiornamenti sono documentati da qualche parte sui siti della comunity?
<cristian_c> giamnt, più che altro, gli aggiornamenti di sistema, li trovi nella cronologia sulla tua installazione
<cristian_c> quindi, puoi guardare quella
<giamnt> cristian_c ok, ti ringrazio. ti auguro una buona giornata, ciao.
<cristian_c> giamnt, una è in synaptic, ma non so se c'è tutto
<cristian_c> mi pare in /var/log/apt
<cristian_c> anche
<cristian_c> giamnt, io avevo trovato anche un comando che listava bene tutto
<Criogenity> boh vabeh io non lo trovo, grazie ugualmente cristian
<cristian_c> Criogenity, posta schermata
<giamnt> cristian_c mi sono spiegato male....volevo capire quante volte ubuntu ha rilasciato ufficialmente aggiornamenti per i fglrx negli ultimi 5 anni, perchè io ho sempre avuto i catalyst ufficiali e questa è la prima volta che mi propone aggiornamenti. Mentre nel frattempo AMD ne ha rilasciati 7 o 8. Quindi non vedo il perchè il gestore agg dovrebbe propormeli ora, se non l'ha fatto negli ultimi 5 anni...
<cristian_c> giamnt, i driver supportati sono quelli presenti nei repo di ubuntu, se scarichi roba dall'esterno lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo
<giamnt> cristian_c di regola il gestore aggiornamenti non dovrebbe proporre proprio un bel niente se i fglrx della comunity non sono installati....
<cristian_c> giamnt, quelli di cui parli non sono affatto supportati in ubuntu
<cristian_c> della community?
<Criogenity> cristian ho risolto, anche se è una procedura un po' più macchinosa
<giamnt> cristian_c le versioni fglrx proposte dal gestore aggiornamenti che cosa hanno in comune con i driver ufficiali AMD scaricati e installati a mano?
<cristian_c> Criogenity, cioè?
<cristian_c> giamnt, nello specifico non so dirti, ma sono testate e supportate dal team di ubuntu
<Criogenity> entro nelle impostazioni schermo e video, e disabilito manualmente il monitor del portatile
<cristian_c> giamnt, per evitare che ci siano problemi
<Criogenity> su windows la cosa veniva fatta automaticamente all'inserimento del cavo...pensavo si potessa fare anche su kubuntu
<cristian_c> giamnt, e quindi vengono immesse solo le versioni compatibili con quella data release / hardware
<cristian_c> Criogenity, ma hai provato con i tasti speciali?
<cristian_c> Criogenity, che driver usi?
<Criogenity> perchè allo stato attuale, se voglio spostarmi col notebook, ho bisogno di fare tutta la procedura e riabilitare il monitor del notebook
<akis24> Criogenity: potresti provare a installare arandr per gestire due monitor  o piu'  e sistemare le risoluzioni su entrambi
<Criogenity> driver di cosa cristian?
<giamnt> cristian_c quindi, installando i driver aggiuntivi del team di ubuntu, ilgestore aggiornamenti si occupa di proporti gli aggiornamenti, ma se io li ho installati a mano, non vedo proprio perchè....
<giamnt> cristian_c mica ho aggiunto sorgenti software....
<cristian_c> Criogenity, driver video
<Criogenity> akis provo a installarli
<cristian_c> della scheda grafica
<Criogenity> cristian ho installato kubuntu stamattina e non ho fatto niente al momento
<cristian_c> giamnt, non sono davanti al tuo pc, magari la causa è un'altra
<cristian_c> Criogenity, ok
<cristian_c> Criogenity, ma tanto per capire, che scheda hai?
<giamnt> cristian_c si, il gestore aggionamenti che sbarella
<cristian_c> giamnt, ?
<Criogenity> nvidia geforce gt 320m
<cristian_c> ok
<giamnt> cristian_c vedo di risolvere da solo, grazie per le info... ciauz
<cristian_c> Criogenity, puoi aprire un terminale?
<Lubuntoz> salve
<Lubuntoz> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao Lubuntoz
<Criogenity> si cristian
<Lubuntoz> akis24: una domanda di supporto te la devo fare
<cristian_c> Criogenity, digita:lshw -c display | grep driver
<akis24> Lubuntoz: oggi paga doppia è festivo lol
<Lubuntoz> ho formattato una kingstone da 8 gb qui da lubuntu per creare la penna avviabile con la distro LUNa
<Lubuntoz> :D
<Criogenity> fatto
<akis24> Lubuntoz:  la domanda sarebbe ?
<Lubuntoz> ho provato e tutto apposto. però dopo ho riformattato la pennetta per usarla (ci dovevo mettere dei video) e da windows quando passo i file
<cristian_c> !paste | Criogenity
<ubot-it> Criogenity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Criogenity> lshw -c display | grep driver
<Criogenity> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Criogenity>        configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<Criogenity> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<cristian_c> Criogenity, su pastebin
<Lubuntoz> ci mette un sacco di tempo e la velocità di passaggio file scende vertiginosamente alle volte ieri si bloccava pure
<cristian_c> !info arandr
<ubot-it> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (saucy), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<cristian_c> Criogenity, kubuntu dici?
<Lubuntoz> come posso risolvere
<akis24> Lubuntoz: non dovrebbe esserci motivo ma puoi provare a riformattarla comunque
<Criogenity> si
<Lubuntoz> :O poi la pennetta era da 8
<Criogenity> cmq mi ha dato come risposta solo quello che ho scritto
<Lubuntoz> i pc la vedevano da 7.80-90 adesso la vedono a 7.25 normale??? :O
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Criogenity, ma hai provato con i tasti speciali?
<Criogenity> si
<akis24> Lubuntoz: riformattala dai e poi riprovi
<Lubuntoz> o si sta rompendo la pennetta :O
<cristian_c> Criogenity, e cosa ottieni?
<Criogenity> niente
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Criogenity, quali tasti hai usato?
<cristian_c> e come?
<Criogenity> Fn e F4
<cristian_c> ok
<Criogenity> quelli che su windows mi permettavano di switchare tra i monitor
<cristian_c> Criogenity, che pc è?
<cristian_c> appunto
<Criogenity> easynote packard Bell
<cristian_c> Criogenity, modello?
<Criogenity> eh spè devo ribaltare il portatile
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Criogenity, di solito è scritto sulla targhetta, lol
<Criogenity> tm86-JO 205 it  :D
<cristian_c> ok
<Criogenity> io ho solo easynote tm sulla targhetta :D
<cristian_c> ok
<Lubuntoz> mi conviene formattarla da win o linux akis24 ??
<cristian_c> intel core i5?
<Criogenity> yes
<akis24> Lubuntoz: stessa cosa usa gparted
<Lubuntoz> esiste una formattazione + approfondita'
<cristian_c> Scheda grafica: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470
<cristian_c> O.o
<Criogenity> no, nvidia geforce gt 320m
<Criogenity> questo sta scritto sulla famosa targhetta
<Criogenity> cristian posso postare un link? forse è la risposta al mio problema
<Criogenity> o te lo mando in pvt
<cristian_c> Criogenity, di cosa parla?
<cristian_c> Criogenity, xev ti restituisce qualche codice?
<Criogenity> pare sia una procedura con xrandr
<Criogenity> ma non saprei minimamente in cosa consiste
<Criogenity> ho capito solo che il tipo aveva il mio stesso problema
<cristian_c> Criogenity, segui il wiki ufficiale di ubuntu, al limite
<cristian_c> !chat | Criogenity
<ubot-it> Criogenity: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> parliamone lì
<Lubuntoz> we we akis
<Lubuntoz> akis24: da gparted nn mi fa fare nulla per la pennetta :O
<akis24> Lubuntoz: smontala prima
<Lubuntoz> a :D
<Lubuntoz> cmq credo sia danneggiata
<Lubuntoz> :D
<akis24> Lubuntoz:  in chat ...
<Lubuntoz> cioè???
<Lubuntoz> a capito
<akis24> Lubuntoz: parliamo in chat eh
<valerio> Niente da fare, non risesco a farvi una immagine di questa maledetta partizione con nessun programma e gparted con windows non riesco a farlo partire, ho scaricato un casino di software pacco! comunque la scritta sul partizionatore di ubuntu era:/dev/sd4/ext4 con journaling con boot "/" e successivamente /dev/sd5/swap .
<cristian_c> valerio, windows?
<cristian_c> che c'entra winz?
<valerio> provo a vedere se gira in live cd, mi sapete dire se posso eventualmente fare una immagine con qualche software di partizionamento compreso nella *.iso live? se gira la salvo e riavvio successivamente e ci risentiamo.
<cristian_c> valerio, ma non puoi usare il disco con cui hai installato?
<cristian_c> gparted
<cristian_c> :P
<valerio> ma non sono riuscito a terminare l'installazione su usb, mi ha dato sempre quell'errore...provo con la live, spero siate ancora collegati tra un po per aggiornamenti
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<skricciolo1981> scusate,come faccio da ubuntu 12.04 a fargli creare la directory di drive,come ho per drop dopo che l ho scaricato dal soft centre?
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, ???
<skricciolo1981> sorry rispiego
<skricciolo1981> non ho la directory per il cloud di google(drive) mentre per dropbox quando l ho scaricato me l ha creata.. piu chiaro?
<valerio> è ufficiale,  non mi gira neanche la live cd! parte e dopo qualche secondo mi rimane una schermata tutta nera nella quale si vede solo il mouse....non so piu' che fare.
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> valerio, scusa, ma allora come hai fatto a installare?
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, ma c'è un client?
<Lubuntoz> ekkime
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<skricciolo1981> nel software non lo vedo.. cristian_c
<skricciolo1981> jorno jester-
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, magari non c'è
<skricciolo1981> quindi nulla da fare? cristian_c
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, boh, andrebbe chiesto a google
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, dropbox ha il client
<valerio> HO SEGUITO I PASSI DELLA GUIDA AL LINK CHE TI AVEVO INDICATO PRECEDENTEMENTE PER USB; HO SCARICATO LA LIVE*.ISO, COPIATA SU DVD, RIAVVIATO PC DOPO CHE HO PRECEDENTEMENTE DETTO BEL BIOS DI AVVIARSI  DA CD E USB, ALL'AVVIO DEL DVDLINUX HO CHIESTO DI INSTALLARLO, MI è COMPARSA LA SCHERMATA PER CREARE LA PARTIZIONE ED IL LUOGO SU CUI CREARLA, HO INDICATO LA USB COLLEGATA, HO DETTO AL PROG. DI CREARE LE PARTIZIONI  EXT4 PER LINUX E SW
<skricciolo1981> ok chiedo a san G...grazie duemila cristian_c
<skricciolo1981> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/394/come-usare-google-drive-su-ubuntu   cristian_c
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, non ho parlato di ricerca
<valerio> INSTALLARE IL PROGRAMMA, OVVERO A COPIARE I FILE, ALLA FINE DELLA PRESENTAZIONE E DELA COPIATURA FILE è COMPARSA LA SCRITTA "INSTALLAZIONE", AL COMPLETAMENTO DELA SBARRA DI "INSTALLAIZONE" MI HA DATO ERRORE CON SCHERMATA NERA ED ERRORE DI KERNEL .
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | valerio
<ubot-it> valerio: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c, non ho capito...
<valerio> Scusate, era premuto per errore.....
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, un attimo
<skricciolo1981> sorry cristian_c
<cristian_c> 'Attualmente esistono due modi per sopperire alla mancanza di Google Drive per Ubuntu (e, in generale, Linux).'
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, quindi, appurato, che il client per linux non esiste...
<Lubuntoz> Carlin0: che te magni?
<cristian_c> valerio, ma perché non hai provato il sistema, prima di installarlo?
<skricciolo1981> e gia..cr
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c,
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, è roba non supportata, quindi a tuo rischio e pericolo
<Drizamanuber> dal 4 febbraio ho problemi di surriscaldamento con ubuntu 12.04 a causa dei nuovi driver fglrx, adesso non parte neanche più, dove posso trovare i driver che erano in linea prima dell'aggiornamento?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: lo sai che fglrx puo essere deleterio
<jester-> toglili
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ma fino all'altro giorno funzionava tutto perfettamente
<Drizamanuber> adesso non riesco più neanche ad entrare in ubuntu
<jester-> Drizamanuber: fino all'altro giorno la nonna stava bene poi è sclerata
<jester-> toglili da recovery
<Drizamanuber> jester-: purtroppo ormai è tardi, ho formattato la partizione
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho provato a mettere ubuntu 13.10, surriscalda un po meno, ma la ventola continua ad andare  a manetta
<jester-> Drizamanuber: <Drizamanuber> dal 4 febbraio ho problemi di surriscaldamento con ubuntu 12.04 a causa dei nuovi driver fglrx, adesso non parte neanche più, dove posso trovare i driver che erano in linea prima dell'aggiornamento?
<skricciolo1981> quindi sconsigli l installazione di grive syncdrive e insync,come scrivono in quel topic? cristian_c
<jester-> se parli al presente................
<Drizamanuber> jester-: hai ragione, mi chiedevo solo se era possibile recuperare i vecchi driver, magari da qualcuno che li ha ancora
<jester-> Drizamanuber: quindi stai alla larga da fglrx che fga male alle ati non recenti
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se driver aggiuntivi non vede driver ati significa che va bene con l'open
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok
<Drizamanuber> capito
<Drizamanuber> il 13.10, anche se scalda un po' sembra funzionare bene, ma non riesco ad installarci jupiter
<jester-> !info jupiter
<ubot-it> Package jupiter does not exist in saucy
<valerio> Davo per strascontato che funzionasse l'ultima versione, ho un pc un po' datato e credevo proprio che non vi fossero problemi. mi date il link per postare le immagini?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: dice che non c'è
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se non c'è non si installa
<Riccardone> !image | valerio
<ubot-it> valerio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sempre doppia scheda?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: si sempre doppia
<cristian_c> valerio, con unity?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: il problema è la doppia scheda
<Lubuntu> akis24:
<akis24> Lubuntu: ?
<Lubuntozz> :D
<Lubuntozz> akis24: se l'audio è in esecuzione come lo arresto?
<Lubuntozz> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<valerio_> ecco il link alle caratteristiche mio vetusto pc....scusate ma firefox e' crasciato....http://imagebin.org/291798
<akis24> Lubuntozz:  stai a trollare ?
<Lubuntozz> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lubuntozz> no no scusami
<Lubuntozz> ti spiego
<Lubuntozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6902569/
<Lubuntozz> quando faccio force reload si blocca qui
<Lubuntozz> dovrei terminare il comando che fa funzionare l'audio e riprovare con force reload
<jester-> Drizamanuber: vai nel bios e spengi la intel
<cristian_c> valerio, con unity?
<Drizamanuber> adesso devo scca
<Drizamanuber> scappare, ciao jester-, cristian_c
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, non è che lo sconsiglio, è che poi non chiedere qui per casini derivanti
<skricciolo1981> lol cristian_c
<valerio_> scusami cristian ma proprio non so cosa sia unity
<cristian_c> !unity | valerio_
<ubot-it> valerio_: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<Lubuntoz> ho risolto
<Lubuntoz> ho tolto pulse audio e funziona l'audio
<valerio_> ok provo con la Unity. vediamo un po' grazie per ora, a risentirci successivamente per successi (e doverosi ringraziamenti) o insuccessi (ed ulteriori delucidazioni). Grazie per la disponibilita'
<cristian_c> valerio_, io non ho consigliato unity
<cristian_c> valerio_, ma li hai letti i requisiti?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | valerio_
<ubot-it> valerio_: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<valerio_> Cavolo mi era parso di capire così. Non particolarmente, ho dato una scorsa su e giu' per il portale. dici che è meglio xubuntu per il mio catorcio nè!? hai visto la jpg linkata del mio pc?
<cristian_c> valerio_, ho visto e mi sono accorto che non hai letto i requisiti
<cristian_c> valerio_, leggili e scegli di conseguenza
<valerio_> bene, ora leggero meglio, spero di fare la scelta giusta
<cristian_c> valerio_, con quel pc solo lubuntu potrebbe farcela
<cristian_c> e secondo me farà fatica comunque
<cristian_c> valerio_, ma tu prova, prima in live
<valerio_> addirittura!! e io che volevo mettere lubuntu sul mio asus netbook con aton n450! ma sono rovinato!
<cristian_c> valerio_, aspé, ma il netbook magari ha hardware diverso
<cristian_c> valerio_, e in ogni caso, fai una prova in live
<cristian_c> se sei soddisfatto, installi
<valerio_> ok, avevo speranza di rivitalizzare il pc con ubuntu perchè in ufficio mi hanno installato su un vecchio pc (celeron anteguerra con 256 ram) ubuntu ed e' diventato una scheggia! Ti ringrazio per ora, ci provo. Sai dirmi perchè non riesco piu' a cancellare dei dvd+rw che scrivendo la live linux sopra mi risultano oracompletamente vuoti/irriconoscibili e incancellabili? eppure il dvd risulta scritto sul upporto.
<cristian_c> valerio_, vuoi riscrivere un dvd+rw
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> valerio_, che software usi?
<valerio> si esatto, nero 8 e 9 e 10, imageburn
<cristian_c> valerio, ma su winz?
<cristian_c> valerio, prova a usare software adeguato
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<valerio> boh, io non mi sono mica scollegato? eh strana riga... grazie per la dritta cristian_c
<cristian_c> valerio, aspetta
<cristian_c> valerio, io ad esmepio non uso dvd-rw per le .iso
<cristian_c> *esempio
<cristian_c> valerio, non puoi masterizzare su un cd-r?
<osho0000> salve, quale protocollo si usa per chiamate sul cellulare?
<valerio> ma ci sta su un cd ubuntu-xubntu-lubuntu etc.....? non credo o sbaglio.
<cristian_c> osho0000, perché questa domanda?
<cristian_c> valerio, lubuntu ci dovrebbe stare
<cristian_c> gli altri su dvd
<cristian_c> valerio, ma controlla la grandezza del file .iso
<jester-> osho0000: da una vita GSM
<valerio> perchè ho due dvd uno +rw ed uno -rw che ho masterizzato in ufficio con ubuntu *.iso e non riesco piu' a cancellarli, vorrei riutilizzarli per salvare le immagini di tali software da provare sul vetusto pc in luogo di ubutu 13.10 ma proprio non riesco a formattarli.
<osho0000> grazie, non sapevo se fosse umts o gsm..
<cristian_c> valerio, non conosco nero, quindi non saprei dirti
<cristian_c> inoltre, è materia winz
<jester-> umts è internet
<cristian_c> valerio, comunque, puoi provare a riscriverli su ubuntu
<cristian_c> al limite
<valerio> eh già, usero alti dvd per le *iso e provero' a masterizzarli da ubuntu. Grazie.
<capdelpozzo> Linux kernel headers for version 3.2.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP pacchetto danneggiato ho provato a lanciare il gestore aggiornamento ma non funziona qualcuno può dirmi come fare????
<capdelpozzo> tra l'altro sono completamente avulso al mondo ubuntu chat etc
<jester-> capdelpozzo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<capdelpozzo> provo grazie
<capdelpozzo> non ha funzionato:(
<capdelpozzo> altra informazione dice I seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:  linux-headers-3.2.0-49-generic: Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-49 ma non è installato
<capdelpozzo> come faccio ad installarlo?
<cristian_c> capdelpozzo, che devi fare?
<capdelpozzo> cerco di istallare gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> capdelpozzo: hai pacioccato sources.list?
<Drizamanuber> ciao jester-
<capdelpozzo> pacioccato??
<jester-> capdelpozzo: lsb_release -r
<jester-> che dice
<capdelpozzo> sempre da esegui ?
<jester-> capdelpozzo: da terminale
<capdelpozzo> scusa jester caffè fritto
<capdelpozzo> la release è 12 04
<jester-> capdelpozzo: sudo apt-get update e fa vedere tutto nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | capdelpozzo
<ubot-it> capdelpozzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<capdelpozzo> mi dice sudo: apt: comando non trovato
<capdelpozzo> capito la stupidaggine ora uso paste
<capdelpozzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6903288/
<jester-> capdelpozzo: come sono finiti repo oneiric nella precise
<jester-> Trovato http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release
<jester-> http://archive.canonical.com oneiric/partner Sources
<capdelpozzo> se parlavi ostrogoto era più chiaro
<jester-> capdelpozzo: c'è il file /etc/apt/sources.list che contiene i link ai repository che è strato modificato
<jester-> capdelpozzo: da solo non lo ha fatto di sicuro
<jester-> hai repo di due distribuzioni mischiati, fra l'altro gli  oneiric non sono piu attivi
<jester-> !ripristino | capdelpozzo
<ubot-it> capdelpozzo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<naxil> ragazzi ho questo W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_i18n_Translation-en  Encountered a section with no Package: header
<NI-NO> salve a tutti raga!
<NI-NO> vediamo se qualcuno sa darmi una soluzione al mio problema...
<NI-NO> allora, praticamente ogni volta che utilizzo un programma che l'avora sul suono, tipo hydrogen o ardour, l'audio non si sente più al di fuor del programma anche quando vengono chiusi, se voglio risentire il suono sono costretto a riavviare...
<NI-NO> sono sicura che tutto questo ha a che fare con la scheda audio ma non so cme risolvere
<jester-> naxil: cambia il server apt
<naxil> jester-, ho levato il un repo poi l'ho rimesso ed adesso va
<jester-> NI-NO: installa pavucontrol e quando si incrocchia lancialo a controlla che è successo
<jester-> naxil: se levi aggiungi qualcosa si deve fare l'update
<naxil> si nel mezzo hop fatto update
<Lubuntoz> jester-: per installare skyper su lubuntu, come si deve procedere?
<Lubuntoz> skype
<jester-> devi abilitare i repo parteners e indipendendi
<jester-> Lubuntoz: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> altro software
<Lubuntoz> ci sono
<jester-> abilita aprteners e indipendenti
<Lubuntoz> e chiudo?
<jester-> si a ok ad aggiorna
<Lubuntoz> a ok sta aggiornando
<jester-> sudo apt-get install skype
<Spike_Sp1> Ciao a tutti!
<andreamorph> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano con la scheda di rete?
<cristian_c> andreamorph,spiegati
<andreamorph> ciao cristian, ho un probelma col wifi
<andreamorph> riesco a collegarmi al modem wifi col cavo ma senza no
<andreamorph> e riesco a collegarmi alle altre reti ma non a questa mia
<cristian_c> andreamorph, che scheda è?
<andreamorph> intel
<cristian_c> andreamorph, come fai a collegarti alle altre reti?
<cristian_c> quali reti?
<andreamorph> il wifi funziona con altre reti vicine
<andreamorph> e riesco anche a navigarci
<andreamorph> ma alla mia non riesco roprio a collegarmi
<cristian_c> andreamorph, guarda che le reti vicine sono protette da pass come la tua
<cristian_c> andreamorph, anche perché è illegale
<andreamorph> le mie che creo col cell per esempio
<cristian_c> eh, ma quello non è il tethering?
<cristian_c> andreamorph, apri un terminale
<andreamorph> ok aperto
<cristian_c> andreamorph, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> andreamorph, il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreamorph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6903898/
<cristian_c> andreamorph, sto guardando
<cristian_c> andreamorph, il terminale è ancora aperto?
<andreamorph_> si
<cristian_c> andreamorph, digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> il risultato sempre su pastebin
<andreamorph_> mi appare  Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<cristian_c> andreamorph, ecco
<cristian_c> andreamorph, hai spento la scheda tramite tasto fisico
<andreamorph_> si adesso per copiare il risultato mi son connesso via cavo
<cristian_c> andreamorph, e mica va spenta
<cristian_c> ?
<andreamorph_> ok ridando il comando di prima mi da questo ora  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904019/
<andreamorph> e ovviamente con l altro  Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no
<cristian_c> andreamorph, rfkill list
<paolo1> salve
<cristian_c> andreamorph, su pastebin
<andreamorph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904065/
<cristian_c> andreamorph, dmesg | grep ipw
<andreamorph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904130/
<cristian_c> andreamorph, ls -l /lib/firmware/
<andreamorph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904168/
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> andreamorph, quando hai installato il sistema?
<andreamorph_> un annetto fa
<andreamorph_> e navigava fino a ieri
<cristian_c> andreamorph, che è successo ieri?
<andreamorph_> nulla non ha più navigato dal nulla
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> andreamorph, e da un anno a questa parte ha sempre funzionato?
<andreamorph_> si
<cristian_c> andreamorph, ci sono stati aggiornamenti di sistema?
<fabio91> ciao a tutti
<fabio91> rafa
<fabio91> g
<andreamorph_> no cristian
<cristian_c> fabio91, che router hai?
<andreamorph> se dicevi a me THOMSON ST585 tiscali
<cristian_c> ah, scusa
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sì
<capdelpozzo> Cerco consigli per chiavetta installazione usb
<capdelpozzo> file iso
<akis24> capdelpozzo: da che sistema devi farla win ?
<Ferrari> ciao a tt, secondo voi è meglio ubuntu o qualcosa d'altro su netbook asus 1001pxd 1,6GHz 1gb ram?
<capdelpozzo> no lubuntu
<akis24> !requisiti | Ferrari
<ubot-it> Ferrari: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<akis24> capdelpozzo: hai lubuntu installata ?
<capdelpozzo> si su altro portatile
<akis24> capdelpozzo: credo ci sia creatore dischi  di solito  puoi provare da li mi sembra sia anche per usb
<capdelpozzo> esattamente dove?
<capdelpozzo> io mi perdo
<Ferrari> capdelpozzo: ma girerebbe male ubuntu 13.10?
<akis24> capdelpozzo: io non la uso cerca su menu
<capdelpozzo> ferrari: non credo
<akis24> Ferrari: forse ubuntu non va bene su quel pc
<cristian_c> andreamorph, apri un terminale
<akis24> Ferrari: usa una derivata tipo xubuntu o lubuntu
<capdelpozzo> E' quello che avevo prima lubuntu 12.04 ma si è incasinata con gli aggiornamenti
<Ferrari> sono abituato a ubuntu 13 e mi piace da matti ma il pc è andato a fanc***, grazie del consiglio
<cristian_c> andreamorph, fatto?
<andreamorph> si ho aperto terminale
<cristian_c> andreamorph, digita: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<andreamorph_> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<cristian_c> lol
<andreamorph_> ?
<cristian_c> andreamorph, sempre nel terminale
<cristian_c> andreamorph, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<andreamorph_> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<cristian_c> solo questo?
<andreamorph> si
<andreamorph> Riespongo il mio problema, magari qualcuno nel mentre ha qualche altra idea...col portatile non riesco più a collegarmi da ieri al modem wifi di casa ma solo col cavo
<enzotib> e cosa ti dice?
<andreamorph> mi richiede la password nonostante la sappia già e ci si collegasse in automatico e fa cosi all infinito senza collegarsi
<cristian_c> andreamorph, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<andreamorph_> ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device corrisponde
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> andreamorph, puoi postare su pastebin?
<andreamorph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904658/
<cristian_c> andreamorph, iwconfig
<andreamorph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904714/
<cristian_c> andreamorph, ah, ecco, non si chiamava wlan0
<cristian_c> andreamorph, digita: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<andreamorph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904740/
<cristian_c> andreamorph, controlla la configurazione nel netowrk manager
<cristian_c> *network manager
<cristian_c> andreamorph, scheda sicurezza senza fili
<andreamorph_> la password è corretta e anche la chiave di cifratura
<cristian_c> andreamorph, sì, ma controlla  il campo Sicurezza
<cristian_c> che cosa dice?
<andreamorph_> wpa wpa2 personal
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c>                         Group Cipher : CCMP
<cristian_c> Extra: Channel flags: INVALID
<andreamorph_> uhm quindi?
<cristian_c> andreamorph, sudo iwlist eth1 auth
<andreamorph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904838/
<cristian_c> andreamorph, è come se il router fosse impostato su wep
<cristian_c> mi da questa impressione
<andreamorph_> gli altri quattro dispositivi navigano
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> andreamorph, puoi accedere in qualche modo alla pagina del router?
<cristian_c> con qualsiasi device
<cristian_c> *va bene qualsiasi device
<cristian_c> anche via ethernet si vede con il pc
<andreamorph_> si certo
<cristian_c> andreamorph, ok, apri quella pagina
<andreamorph_> la chiave è giusta
<cristian_c> non conosco il thomson, però
<cristian_c> andreamorph, cioè?
<andreamorph_> la cifratura non è wep li ma wpa come dev essere
<cristian_c> andreamorph, mi puoi rimandare: dmesg | grep ipw ?
<andreamorph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904900/
<cristian_c> andreamorph, 13.10?
<andreamorph_> 12.04
<cristian_c> andreamorph, ls -l /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/
<pas> buonasera un informazione io ho un portatile molto vecchio ... tipo 10 anni fa .. cosa mi consigliate ti mettere ? lubuntu o xubuntu
<andreamorph_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6904960/
<cristian_c> andreamorph, locate rf_kill
<cristian_c> pas, che caratteristiche ha?
<pas> pentum 3 2.4
<cristian_c> pas, ram?
<andreamorph_> fatto
<pas> ora sto facendo ricaricare un pò di la batteria
<cristian_c> che esce?
<andreamorph> sfilza di directory
<pas> che c'è il cavo che fa contatto e si spegne chesubito
<cristian_c> andreamorph, cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/*/rf_kill
<cristian_c> pas, lol
<pas> cristian_c io xubuntu non l'ho mai utilizzato mi sono trovato abbastanza bene con lubuntu
<pas> quali dei due usa meno risorse?
<cristian_c> pas, e mica hai risposto alla domanda
<pas> non la so la ram
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pas, controlla
<pas> molto probabilmente 512 se non addirittura 256
<cristian_c> pas, eh, allora penso che neanche lubuntu ci giri molto bene
<cristian_c> sopratutto con pentium 3
<andreamorph_> cristian mi fa uscire solo 0 come risposta
<pas> ora accendo e ti dico
<cristian_c> andreamorph, ok
<cristian_c> andreamorph, uname -a
<andreamorph__> Linux Gp-laptop 3.2.0-59-generic #90-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 7 22:47:22 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<pas> penntum 4 2.4
<pas> con calma che si avvia xp
<pas> si 256 di ram
<pas> ci gira "tranquillamente " xp mi rifiuto di pensare che non ci gira lubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> pas, ci gira, ma "tranquillamente" xp, è veramente una battuta
<krabador> pas, pentium 3 o 4 ?
<andreamorph__> cristian_c mi è apparso quello che ti ho riportato
<cristian_c> andreamorph, ho letto
<cristian_c> andreamorph, lsmod
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<andreamorph__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6905113/
<cristian_c> andreamorph, ok, puoi provare a fare una cosa
<cristian_c> andreamorph, dato che il driver è dentro il kernel
<cristian_c> andreamorph, prova a reinstallare il kernel
<cristian_c> come faresti con un qualsiasi altro pacchetto
<lioko> io ho un computer un po' vecchio e vorrei innstallare ubuntu ma non so che versione installarci mi potete aiutare? grazie
<krabador> lioko, che caratteristiche ha il pc
<krabador> "un po' vecchio " puo' sigificare di tutto
<krabador> cpu / ram / scheda video
<lioko> scheda madre qdi ma per il resto mi faccia aprire il computer
<andreamorph__> cristian_c immagino che la scheda di rete non sarebbe dovuta funzionare se era stato compromesso qualcosa col kernel..
<krabador> lioko, non c'è bisogno di aprire il computer
<cristian_c> andreamorph, ma tu hai detto di non aver toccato niente, comunque
<krabador> lioko, c'è un sistema operativo all'interno?
<lioko> si
<lioko> windows xp
<krabador> lioko, da windows si possono controllare le caratteristiche
<lioko> come
<krabador> è acceso adesso questo pc, con win?
<lioko> si sta accendendo
<lioko> fatto acceso
<andreamorph__> si cristian_c , io immagino magari che si sia incasinato con gli indirizzi dato che 4 li riconosce ma questo no
<lioko> adesso come faccio
<krabador> lioko, menu start ----  tasto destro su computer ------ proprietà
<krabador> già li apparirà ram e processore
<krabador> poi da gestione periferiche
<krabador> si puo' vedere il resto
<lioko> scusa krabador start e poi non capisco
<krabador> lioko, hai mai usato il pc?
<lioko> si ho anche fatto altre cose su pc
<lioko> ma mai con computer vecchi
<cristian_c> andreamorph, come fai ad affermare ciò?
<krabador> lioko, i computer nuovi che sistema operativo usano?
<lioko> windows 7 o 8 o 8.1
<lioko> ma credo di avere trovato quello che dici
<krabador> con 7 è uguale
<andreamorph__> cristian_c perchè mi pare strano che tutti funzionino tranne questo,che fino a ieri fungeva..
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> andreamorph, ma tu dici che non riesci ad autenticarti
<cristian_c> andreamorph, prova perciò a reinstallare il kernel
<cristian_c> andreamorph, e se pensi che il problema sia altro, tipo indirizzi, allora fai una prova di connessione in live
<lioko> intel pentium 4 cpu 2.66GHz 2,67 GHz 768 MB di ram
<cristian_c> andreamorph, se lì funge, prova a reinstallare il kernel
<andreamorph__> si non riesco ad autenticarmi però posso entrare nella pagina del router quindi immagino comunichino
<andreamorph__> cristian_c cosa intendi per connessione in live
<cristian_c> andreamorph, avviì una live e provi la connessione
<cristian_c> andreamorph, dpkg - l | grep kernel
<cristian_c> andreamorph, dpkg -l | grep kernel
<lioko> scusa krabador ora
<lioko> ???
<krabador> lioko, allora, le caratteristiche del pc'
<andreamorph__> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6905229/
<krabador> andreamorph, -l , non - l
<lioko> te le ho già mandate
<lioko> intel pentium 4 cpu 2.66GHz 2,67 GHz 768 MB di ram
<krabador> lioko, sisi, ho visto, mi scuso
<lioko> no niente
<krabador> lioko, la scheda video, puo' essere verificata, in gestione periferiche
<andreamorph__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6905235/
<cristian_c> andreamorph, il secondo comando
<cristian_c> andreamorph, un'altra idea
<lioko> c'è solo generale nome computer hardware avnzate aggiornamenti automatici connessione remota ripristino configurazione di sistema no c'è gestione periferiche
<lioko> trovata scusa
<cristian_c> andreamorph, prova a caricare un kernel precedente, dato che ne dovresti avere tanti installati
<andreamorph__> cristian_c è un operazione che non ho mai fatto
<lioko> non lo trovo sotto che gruppo è
<lioko> ?
<cristian_c> andreamorph, dal grub
<krabador> lioko, in gestione periferiche, scheda video
<andreamorph__> cristian_c e come
<lioko> c'è solo computer controller audio video e giochi controller disco floppy controller IDE ATA ATAPI
<cristian_c> andreamorph, quando appare il grub
<cristian_c> andreamorph, non scegliere ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma Previous versions
<lioko> controller usb hidi   modem mouse periferiche di sistema  porte com e lptd processori scheda di rete tastiere unità disco unità cd dvd unità floppy dove devo andare?
<cristian_c> andreamorph, se il penultimo va, reinstalli l'ultimo
<krabador> !imagebin | lioko
<ubot-it> lioko: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> andreamorph, se non va, carica uno che va
<cristian_c> *caricane
<krabador> lioko, in win, premi il tasto stamp , apri il paint, incolli, salvi in jpeg, e posti quell'immagine li
<cristian_c> aspettando nuovi kernel
<krabador> andreamorph, in avvio, hai grub?
<cristian_c> andreamorph, io devo uscire
<andreamorph> ok grazie per l aiuto comunque
<andreamorph> buonaserata
<andreamorph> ciao Krabador si ho il grub
<andreamorph_> krabador il mio problema è che da ieri non riesco a collegarmi con un dispositivo al router wifi, mentre col cavo si
<krabador> andreamorph, hai provato un kernel precedente al tuo?
<andreamorph_> no non ancora, solo perchè credo sia in altro il problema dato che ad altre reti si collega
<krabador> andreamorph, ad altre reti wi-fi?
<andreamorph_> si krabador !
<krabador> controllato tutte le impostazioni
<krabador> della tua rete?
<krabador> hai cancellato e ricreato un profilo di rete a mano?
<cronos> buonasera, avrei un problema con un errore in ubuntu che non mi permette di fare aggiornare o scaricare nuovi aggiornamenti
<lioko> ce l ho fatta http://imagebin.org/292316
<andreamorph_> si krabador ho cancellato la rete...la rivede, rimetto la password ma non ci si collega
<trustythar> lioko,  che fai su winzoz
<krabador> lioko, è tuo questo computer?
<trustythar> buttalo lioko ...lol
<krabador> lioko, non sono stati installati diversi driver
<krabador> tra cui audio
<krabador> video
<krabador> e chipset
<krabador> lioko, è tuo questo computer?
<lioko> no il mio è un altro questo è un computer dell'anteguerra che cerco di riesumare ma quanto vorrei comprarne uno nuovo
<trustythar> bene lioko diciamo che ti mancano un bel po di drivers
<krabador> lioko, se il pc consente il boot da usb, puoi fare una pendrive con lubuntu
<krabador> lioko, e xubuntu
<krabador> le provi entrambe
<krabador> vedi qual'è quella che ti va meglio
<krabador> ma con quella ram
<trustythar> diciamo lubuntu se del dopo guerra
<krabador> ti conviene provare prima lubuntu
<cronos> buonasera
<lioko> perché lubuntu e non ubuntu
<cronos> chiedo scusa avrei un problema con il gestore di aggiornamenti
<krabador> lioko, tipo, perchè il pc ha piu' di 10 anni?
<lioko> credo di si
<trustythar> lubuntu e piu leggera di ubuntu e poi è piu indicata su pc datati lioko
<akis24> cronos: esponi il problema
<lioko> e cosa cambia da ubuntu
<krabador> lioko, a prescindere dall'età
<krabador> 256mb di ram sono proprio pochi
<krabador> nel 2014
<krabador> lioko, devi per forza andare su derivate mirate ad hardware datato
<trustythar> lubuntu va bene per questa quantita di mem
<cronos> grazie! in pratica mi compare una notifica di errore dove mi dice che un pacchetto da errore. Se provo ad aprire il gestore di aggiornamenti o il software center non mi si aprono
<cronos> cosa potrei fare?
<lioko> ok scarico lubuntu via torrent ma quale versione
<krabador> cronos, apri il terminale, manda software-properties-gtk
<trustythar> cronos, fai un pastebin grazie
<krabador> lioko, anche l'ultima
<cronos> ok
<krabador> lioko, 32bit
<lioko> no 64
<krabador> lioko no
<lioko> perché
<trustythar> perche il tuo sistema e a 32 bit lioko
<krabador> cronos, manda software-properties-gtk da terminale, cambia il server dei repositories, dal menu a tendina nella prima tab
<cronos> ok
<cronos> che server metto?
<krabador> cronos, seleziona altro
<krabador> cronos, metti garr
<krabador> dai tutti gli ok
<trustythar> o main
<lioko> ma non credo
<lioko> ma non mi avete detto cosa cambia da ubuntu a lubuntu
<trustythar> ambiente grafico e uso di mem lioko
<cronos> perfetto
<cronos> sembra funzionare di nuovo
<cronos> adesso farò un po' di aggiornamenti
<trustythar> bravo cronos
<lioko> ok ora prova a scaricarlo
<cronos> bravi voi!
<cronos> grazie a tutti della disponibilità
<cronos> buona serata
<trustythar> di niente siamo qui x questo cronos
<krabador> lioko, il pentium 4 è a 64 bit solo dal 2004
<krabador> se quello è di prima, 32 bit
<lioko> ok mi sono sbagliato ho controllato ed avete ragione voi
<trustythar> meno male lioko
<lioko> sto scaricando lubuntu via torrent
<lioko> sono già al 5%
<krabador> lioko, se il pc consente il boot da usb puoi fare una pendriver
<krabador> pendrive
<krabador> e provare in live
<krabador> per renderti conto approssimativamente delle prestazioni
<krabador> del sistema
<lioko> perchè non via dvd
<krabador> perchè via ub sarebbe piu' veloce
<lioko> ok ma devo svuotarne una
<krabador> lioko, ovviamente il dvd è l'uica cosa che puoi fare se il pc non si puo' impostare in boot su usb
<andreamorph_> qualcuno nel mentre ha qualche idea con il mio problema? non riesco a collegarmi wireless al mio modem wifi ma solo col cavo, nonostante fino a ieri ci riuscissi...me la trova però non riesce a collegarsi, nonostante abbia provato ad eliminarla e ricollegarmi inserendo la password
<krabador> andreamorph, prova a fare il profilo di rete a mano
<lioko> no nel bios dice che prova il boot sia su dvd che su usb
<krabador> "che prova"
<krabador> ?
<lioko> se no uso il dvd intanto è rw
<lioko> il download è al 30%
<trustythar> andreamorph_,  che Os usi ?
<andreamorph_> ubuntu 12.04
<andreamorph_> krabador si ho inserito indirizzo ip, maschera e gateway ma nullaa
<lioko> cerca il file su usb e su dvd
<trustythar> ma la wifi te la vede?
<andreamorph_> si
<krabador> andreamorph, inserisci anche i dns
<krabador> andreamorph, hai telecom?
<andreamorph_> no tiscali
<krabador> andreamorph, 213.205.32.70
<krabador> 213.205.36.70
<andreamorph_> si inserito anche dns ma sempre nulla
<krabador> andreamorph, devi disabilitare e riabilitare la scheda
<andreamorph_> si si ho spento e riacceso dal tasto
<krabador> andreamorph, no
<krabador> andreamorph, dal task di network manager
<krabador> andreamorph hai mai riavviato il router, da quando hai avuto questo problema?
<andreamorph_> si millemila volte
<krabador> andreamorph, hai verificato le impostazioni del router, da rete ethernet?
<andreamorph_> si riesco ad entrarci dal pc col problema cioè da questo che scrivo
<krabador> andreamorph, la password è giusta?
<andreamorph_> si si certo
<krabador> andreamorph_, riavvia e prova con un altro kernel
<krabador> esattamente il precedente
<andreamorph_> spero di non creare casini e che si riavvii
<krabador> andreamorph, scegliere di caricare un'altro kernel, non fa assolutamente nulla che caricare il sistema operativo con quel kernel
<andreamorph_> perfetto
<lioko> fatto krabador l'ho messo su usb
<krabador> lioko, come l'hai messo su usb?
<krabador> ce l'hai semplicemente copiato?
<lioko> si perché
<krabador> non va bene
<lioko> cosa devo fare
<krabador> deve essere fatta con una procedura specifica
<krabador> che sistema stai usando adesso?
<lioko> non ha funzinato ora provo a masterizzare il file sul dvd con imgburn
<krabador> lioko, è normale che non funziona
<krabador> ma leggi quello che ti viene scritto?
<lioko> si perché
<krabador> cosa non è chiaro di
<krabador> deve essere fatta con una procedura specifica
<krabador> ?
<lioko> qualè sta procedura
<krabador> rispondi alla domanda " che sistema stai utilizzando adesso?"
<krabador> sai, giusto per educazione
<lioko> sul fisso win xp sul portatile che sto usando ora per mex
<lioko> win 7
<krabador> lioko, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<lioko> e su dvd perché la chiavetta non è mia e non capisco se il file rimarrà per sempre
<krabador> lioko, la chiavetta devi farla in questo modo
<krabador> una volta che ti è servita
<krabador> puoi cancellarla ed amen
<lioko> ok ora ci provo
<krabador> lioko, il dvd devi farlo cosi' http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> lioko, se fai un dvd-rom, ci metti dentro il file iso non funziona, per lo stesso motivo per cui non ti funzionava la chiavetta
<lioko> finito
<lioko> ora devo inserire la chiavetta nel computer e poi accendo
<lioko> ok?
<krabador> lioko, si
<krabador> se va "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> è la voce che devi selezionare
<lioko> non parte la boot
<krabador> lioko, non parte proprio, o parte e si blocca'
<krabador> ?
<lioko> parte win normalmente
<krabador> lioko, hai selezionato come prima periferica di boot, la chiavetta?
<lioko> nel bios?
<krabador> ovvio
<krabador> non partirà mai se non la imposti
<krabador> lioko, hai il menu' rapido di selezione boot?
<lioko> no
<krabador> lioko, che voci hai nel bios per il boot?
<lioko> advanced biows
<lioko> advanced bios features scusa
<krabador> lioko,  dimmi direttamente le voci che hai per il boot
<lioko> e poi hard disk boot priority first second third boot device
<krabador> ecco, in first boot device, quante opzioni hai?
<lioko> con usb ho usb fdds
<krabador> lioko, scrivile correttamente , per favore
<lioko> usb fdd, usb zip o usb cdrom scusa
<krabador> non c'è una voce usb hdd?
<lioko> si l ho trovata
<lioko> e ora
<lioko> ?
<krabador> imposta usb hdd e prova
<lioko> ok
<krabador> se non va, imposta usb cdrom
<krabador> se non va imposta usb fdd
<krabador> se non va imposta usb zip
<krabador> in quest'ordine
<lioko> ok
<krabador> se non va, fa il dvd con http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<trustythar> sera a tutti vorrei sapere se e normale che xubuntu 13.10 mi vede solo 3g di memoria
<krabador> trustythar, se 32bit si
<trustythar> si e 32
<krabador> trustythar, è normale
<trustythar> krabador,  e se installa il kernel PAE ?
<trustythar> ma non so se la vers . 3.11 a la funzione PAE
<krabador> pae è stato dismesso
<krabador> trustythar, che cpu hai ?
<trustythar> intel T2080 @ 1.73
<krabador> http://ark.intel.com/it/products/29740/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T2080-1M-Cache-1_73-GHz-533-MHz-FSB
<trustythar> si krabador
<krabador> trustythar, ma te ne vede di piu' di 3
<krabador> ma non 4
<krabador> se non mi sbaglio
<trustythar> si
<krabador> trustythar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<trustythar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6905939/
<trustythar> ecco cosa mi da krabador
<trustythar> krabador,  devo eseguire la prima guida non pae?
<giuliano> buonasera a tutti, riavviando ubuntu dopo un aggiornamento il sistema mi dice che si è avviato in modalità grafica bassa ma non riesco ad andare avanti. qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento? grazie
<krabador> trustythar, nel caso di xubunto , la 12.04 32bit è l'ultima che non ha un kernel pae
<krabador> trustythar, che versione usi0
<krabador> '
<trustythar> 13.10
<trustythar> krabador, ecco cosa mi da http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6905963/ con il comando cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> trustythar, allora usi un kernel pae
<krabador> trustythar, la cpu lo supporta
<krabador> e le ultime xubuntu hanno solo kernel pae
<trustythar> si il kernel 3.11 pae non cè giusto
<krabador> trustythar, è pae
<trustythar> allora perche mi vede olo 3 g
<giuliano> sto utilizzando ubuntu 12.04.....
<krabador> giuliano, ctrl alt f2, fai il login da terminale, poi manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> apparirà un terminale a tutto schermo
<krabador> se non ricordi cosa scrivere
<krabador> segnati tutto
<krabador> trustythar, dpkg -l | grep linux-kernel
<krabador> !pastebin | trustythar
<ubot-it> trustythar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<trustythar> non mi da niente krabador
<krabador> trustythar, dpkg -l | grep linux
<trustythar> ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/6906032/ krabador
<giuliano> scusami kagrador ma non riesco a fare il login, mi fa scrivere nella riga di login ma non in quella della password
<giuliano> pardon...kabrador
<krabador> giuliano, nel punto in cui si blocca, con ctrl alt f2, hai il terminale?
<krabador> trustythar, sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-header-generic-pae
<giuliano> ho la schermata nera con scritto il nome del pc e poi login: . ho messo la tua stringa ma non succede niente
<krabador> giuliano, devi fare il login
<krabador> te la sei persa quella linea'
<krabador> ?
<trustythar> krabador, mi dice E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto linux-header-generic-pae
<krabador> trustythar, linux-headers-generic-pae
<krabador> con la s
<trustythar> con la s cosa krabador
<krabador> trustythar, hai riscritto il nome del pacchetto?
<trustythar> no
<trustythar> cioè
<giuliano> come faccio a fare login se non mi fa scrivere la password? Dove mi sbaglio?
<krabador> giuliano, ma ti fa scrivere la user name correttamente?
<krabador> giuliano, user name e invio
<krabador> cosa fa?
<krabador> <trustythar> krabador, mi dice E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto linux-header-generic-pae
<krabador> <krabador> trustythar, linux-headers-generic-pae
<krabador> <krabador> con la s
<trustythar> a ok
<krabador> trustythar, è piu' chiaro
<krabador> bene
<giuliano> si, ma poi nella riga della password non mi fa scrivere niente
<krabador> giuliano, non appaiono i caratteri
<krabador> ma la devi scrivere e mandare invio
<giuliano> scusami kabrador ora mi ha fatto accedere, provo con la tua stringa....
<trustythar> krabador, ecco qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6906099/
<krabador> trustythar, bene, adesso riavvia selezionando quel kernel
<krabador> da grub
<trustythar> ok ritorno subito
<krabador> trustythar,hai grub in avvio'
<trustythar> si ho solo xubuntu istallato
<krabador> trustythar, ok, quando hai grub, vai nella seconda voce
<krabador> e selezioni quel kernell
<trustythar> ok
<trustythar> torno subito
<krabador> giuliano, il pc deve essere connesso ad internet
<giuliano> si, grazie. ha
<giuliano> sta eseguendo una serie molto lunga di configurazioni
<giuliano> dopo avermi fatto inserire un'altra stringa
<krabador> giuliano, che ti ha fatto inserire?
<giuliano> una stringa che dice" sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<krabador> giuliano, ok, non erano andati a buon fine gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> con quello li hai ripristinati
<giuliano> ora si è fermato. Provo a riavviare?
<krabador> hai ripristinato il gestore di pacchetti
<krabador> si è fermato correttamente
<krabador> o si è bloccato?
<giuliano> si è fermato dandomi la possibilità di scrivere. ...penso ok
<krabador> si, allora puoi riavviare
<krabador> giuliano, sudo shutdown -r now
<giuliano> ringrazio per la cortesia e la pazienza. posso chiedere come mai accade? non è la prima volta....
<krabador> giuliano, in sede di aggiornamenti importanti, che non vanno a buon fine
<krabador> giuliano, ma è ripartito correttamente?
<giuliano> kabrador, allora è meglio non farli?
<giuliano> il problema me lo fa sempre con la scheda grafica
<giuliano> kabrador, sembra di si
<giuliano> kabrador, credo funzioni tutto. Grazie ancora. se lo dovesse fare di nuovo posso provare con la stessa istruzione?
<krabador> giuliano, devono essere fatti gli aggiornamenti
<trustythar> krabador, non mi da nesun menu grab ange aggiornando grub mi dice http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6906211/
<krabador> giuliano, ma ti devi assicurare che vadano a buon fine
<trustythar> e come se il  kernel pae non cè
<giuliano> kabrador, il problema è che quando non vanno a buon fine si blocca ... grazie ancora per la soluzione
<krabador> trustythar, dpkg -S linux-generic
<krabador> giuliano, ma perchè non vanno a buon fine?
<krabador> giuliano, che succede?
<trustythar> ecco krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6906238/
<krabador> trustythar, di nuovo dpkg -l | grep linux
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<trustythar> eccohttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6906249/
<trustythar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6906249/
<giuliano> kabrador, anche la volta scorsa alla fine degli aggiornamenti al primo riavvio il sistema si arresta dicendo che si può avviare solo in modalità di low
<dr_mortimer> ciao a tutti
<krabador> trustythar, cat /proc/meminfo
<krabador> giuliano, ma gli aggiornamenti erano finiti correttamente'
<krabador> ?
<krabador> giuliano, che scheda grafica hai 0'
<krabador> ?
<giuliano> kabrador, in modalità grafica bassa e si blocca. ...
<trustythar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6906269/ krabador
<krabador> giuliano, prima della modalità grafica bassa
<krabador> giuliano, erano finiti correttamente gli aggiornamenti?
<giuliano> kabrador, integrata in un vecchio modello acer portatile aspire 1403 Lc
<giuliano> kabrador, si, al termine dei quali mi chiede kl riavvio.  come sempre
<krabador> giuliano, puoi connetterti da quel pc, mandare da terminale sudo lshw -C video ?
<giuliano> kabrador, restiusce: PC
<giuliano> kabrador, product Rv100/M6 RAGE RADEON
<krabador> giuliano, incollalo in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | giuliano
<ubot-it> giuliano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> giuliano, praticamente il pc ha la capacità di intendere e di volere
<trustythar> krabador,  mi da dal menu grab solo 3.11 generic
<krabador> trustythar, la seconda voce
<krabador> cosa ti dice?
<trustythar> niente opp avanzate di ubuntu o memtest
<krabador> opzioni avanzate di ubuntu, che dice?
<trustythar> generic 3.11
<krabador> da sola?
<trustythar> si
<krabador> trustythar, cd /boot
<krabador> pastebin del contenuto
<giuliano> kabrador, in che senso? ho trascritto le specifiche della scheda.
<krabador> giuliano, nel senso che il pc ha 14 anni
<trustythar> niete krabador
<krabador> giuliano, e per quella scheda c'è un solo driver funzionante, che è quello di base, in ubuntu, quello opensource
<krabador> trustythar, impossibile
<trustythar> guarda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6906361/
<giuliano> kabrador, esatto. penso proprio che sia così, hai suggerimenti?
<krabador> trustythar, quello non è il contenuto
<giuliano> kabrador, lo iscrivo al liceo? ;-))
<krabador> giuliano, starebbe già ripetendo un anno...
<krabador> giuliano, che ubuntu usi?
<krabador> trustythar, ls -la
<krabador> dentro /boot
<krabador> e pastebin
<giuliano> kabrador, 12.04 LTS
<krabador> giuliano, che cpu e quanta ram hai?
<trustythar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6906377/
<trustythar> ecco krabador
<giuliano> kabrador, intel pentium 4 2.0 Ghz e 2gb di Ram, di più non la supporta
<giuliano> kabrador,  originariamente montava una ram da 256mb
<krabador> giuliano, potresti provare una derivata piu' leggera
<krabador> come xubuntu o lubunu
<krabador> lubuntu
<krabador> trustythar, sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae
<trustythar> sempre dentro boot
<krabador> trustythar, puoi darlo ovunque
<krabador> nel terminale
<trustythar> ok data
<trustythar> perdonami dato
<giuliano> kabrador, appena ho un po di tempo provo...ma poi ci sono gli stessi programmi che trovo x ubuntu?
<krabador> giuliano, certo
<krabador> giuliano, puoi fare una penna usb dell'una, provarla in live, poi farla dell'altra, e vedere quella che ti sembra meglio
<trustythar> adesso provo a vedere se me lo da dal menu grub krabador ?
<giuliano> ok, ti ringrazio ancora per i preziosi suggerimenti. Buonanotte a tutti
<krabador> trustythar, si
<krabador> giuliano, ciao
<trustythar> ok ritorno
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-02
<fabzombie> sera raga ho provato a fare una recovery di ubuntu 14.04 ma non ci riesco
<fabzombie> potreste aiutarmi???
<krabador> che è successo?
<fabzombie> praticamente per farla breve ieri ho levato i network e mi ha fregato qualke bug
<fabzombie> vorrei provare a fare una recovery del sistema ma non ci riesco
<fabzombie> stavo cercando di installare fedora ma non mi legge la penna
<krabador> fabzombie, decidi cosa vuoi fare
<fabzombie> per me va bene anche una recovery
<krabador> di quale sistema?
<fabzombie> ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> ma cosa non funziona adesso del sistema?
<krabador> cosa succede se provi a farlo partire normalmente?^
<fabzombie> mi si è disattivata un po di roba ma ci deve essere qualke bug quando si levano i network
<fabzombie> succede ke praticamente mi va sulla skermata di recovery
<krabador> fabzombie, dipende da cosa hai fatto per "levare i network"
<fabzombie> sono andato su synaptic
<fabzombie> e stavo levandoli perkè mi si affatica il computer
<krabador> fabzombie, si puo' sapere che pacchetti hai disinstallato?, se hai tolto roba con dipendenze cruciali, è il minimo che possa succedere che il sistema fa come sta facendo
<krabador> fabzombie, hai grub ?
<fabzombie> praticamente adesso mi va su grub gnu
<fabzombie> si grub c'è
<krabador> fabzombie, ed hai le opzioni di grub?
<fabzombie> si
<krabador> allora seleziona la seconda opzione dall'alto
<krabador> seleziona poi recovery
<fabzombie> fatto
<krabador> che è sempre la seconda opzione dall'alto
<fabzombie> si ho gia provato ma non mi fa la recovery
<krabador> selezioni la voce network, possibilmente connesso con un cavo lan
<krabador> fabzombie, che cosa da quando provi a fare la recovery?
<krabador> ti ricordo che hai detto prima " <fabzombie> succede ke praticamente mi va sulla skermata di recovery"
<krabador> fabzombie, entra nel menu di recovery?
<fabzombie> si mi va su grub e poi ho provato a fare la recovery ma non mi funziona la recovery
<krabador> ti va in questa schemata https://0ffff7f000001ipv6literalnet.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/recovery_root.png   ?
<krabador> fabzombie, quando hai detto "<fabzombie> succede ke praticamente mi va sulla skermata di recovery" che cosa intendevi?
<fabzombie> ke mi va su grub e io ho provato a fare la recovery
<fabzombie> ma mi da un kernel
<fabzombie> adesso sono con il cavo
<fabzombie> ke mi s'è cancellata pure l impostazione wirless
<krabador> ed hai di fronte https://0ffff7f000001ipv6literalnet.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/recovery_root.png  ?
<fabzombie> gia mi era successo levando il network avichi
<krabador> rispondi per favore?
<fabzombie> no mi da solo le recovery vecchie
<fabzombie> quest indirizzo non me lo da
<krabador> fabzombie, quando selezioni la seconda voce dall'alto di grub, appena appare
<krabador> che lista hai ?
<fabzombie> ubuntu whit linux 3.13.0-45-generic
<krabador> fabzombie, dimmi direttamente quante voci hai
<krabador> e quante di queste hanno l'opzione recovery
<fabzombie> 23 se non mi so sbagliato a contare
<krabador> fabzombie, scegli l'opzione recovery del penultimo kernel disponibile
<fabzombie> fatto
<krabador> cosa fa?
<fabzombie> call trace varie
<krabador> come si chiama il kernel che hai selezionato?
<fabzombie> finisce con 45
<fabzombie> adesso non lo ricordo tutto
<fabzombie> se vuoi esco e ricontrollo
<fabzombie> cmq so riuscito a inserire il cavo
<fabzombie> se vuoi prenditi l ip
<krabador> no, non mi serve l'ip
<krabador> cosa ha caricato?
<fabzombie> sono sempre sul kernel
<fabzombie> adesso ti scrivo l ultima call trace
<fabzombie> oks???
<fabzombie> 0.966438 ffffffff8170f380 ? rest_init+0x80/0x80
<krabador> fabzombie, fai prima a mandare un'immagine
<krabador> !image | fabzombie
<ubot-it> fabzombie: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> scegli imgur
<fabzombie> come si fa a caricarla???
<krabador> andando sul sito segnalando
<krabador> cliccando upload
<krabador> si sceglie il file salvato
<fabzombie> ma questo è un altro computer come faccio a trasferire il file
<fabzombie> ???
<krabador> colleghi il device con cui fai l'immagine
<krabador> fabzombie, un punto interrogativo va benissimo
<fabzombie> oks
<fabzombie> se prendi l ip non facciamo prima ke non so farla questa cosa dato ke se collego la memoria esterna non riesco a salvarla l immagine?
<fabzombie> scusami ma sono lontato da ubuntu da un po e non ricordo bene
<fabzombie> tutto
<krabador> fabzombie, gli errori che dici di avere , se non li mostri, possono essere indice di tutto, anche di problemi hardware
<krabador> fabzombie, riscarica una iso di 14.04, fa una pendrive , correttamente , tramite il software universal usb installer
<krabador> !usbwin | fabzombie
<ubot-it> fabzombie: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> falla partire in questo pc, fa partire la procedura di installazione, quando ti chiederà dove installare, seleziona l'opzione "altro"
<fabzombie> oks
<krabador> al che selezioni la partizione usata da ubuntu su quel pc, la root, e NON selezioni la formattazione
<krabador> in quel modo , eseguirai il ripristino dell'installazione
<krabador> ovvero non viene toccata la /home
<krabador> viene reinstallato il sistema
<krabador> a scapito di qualche software e qualche configurazione
<fabzombie> ma voi dal ip del rooter non potete entrare se vi do il mio numero di cell ke gia ha provato mio cugino danilo a fare il ripristino e non ci siamo riusciti???
<fabzombie> numero di tel cioe
<krabador> no fabzombie , non offriamo servizio di supervisione remota
<fabzombie> oks
<krabador> !ripristino | fabzombie
<ubot-it> fabzombie: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabzombie> oks seguo questo link
<krabador> i passi che ti ho segnalato, ti fanno fare la stessa cosa di questa guida di ripristino
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso   ---> 64bit
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso ---> 32bit
<fabzombie> grazie quello sul quale devo ripristinare e un 64
<fabzombie> ma è vero ke il sistema 14.04 non va all istallazione mi ha detto cosi danilo
<fabzombie> ?
<krabador> no, non è vero
<fabzombie> azz allora mi dice bugie
<krabador> fabzombie, hai uefi, su questo pc?
<fabzombie> si su questo ke sto usando si
<krabador> su quello in cui devi ripristinare?
<fabzombie> il cavo
<fabzombie> se faccio direttamente la reinstallazione di 14.04 va bene anke?
<fabzombie> tanto i file li ho salvati sul hard disk esterno
<krabador> fabzombie, se fai la reinstallazione va ancora meglio, ma considera che praticamente il ripristino altro non è che una reinstallazione in cui non viene toccata la vecchia /home
<fabzombie> a oks
<krabador> per il ripristino o l'installazione devi sempre far partire la procedura di installazione
<fabzombie> quindi adesso scarico il sistema e poi faccio il ripristino
<krabador> se non ti interessano i files all'interno della vecchia installazione, quando ti chiederà dove installare, puoi anche reinstallare
<fabzombie> e come sistema di caricamento dalla penna va bene unetbootin
<fabzombie> ???
<krabador> selezionando "altro" selezionando la vecchia root, e selezionando "formatta"
<krabador> no
<krabador> !usbwin | fabzombie
<ubot-it> fabzombie: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usa questo.
<fabzombie> azz allora era anke quesso il problema
<fabzombie> grazie infinite davvero
<fabzombie> adesso provo e vediamo come va
<fabzombie> spero bene
<krabador> fabzombie, dai, che va bene
<fabzombie> oks
<fabzombie> cmq il discorso dei bug io ho in mente cos puo essere successo
<fabzombie> ma penso ke voi ne sappiate piu da me
<fabzombie> salve raga
<fabzombie> ho provato a istallare il programma di recovery ma mi manda a colksource
<fabzombie> ke devo fare?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<antoo> Ho seguito passo passo la guida Installazione/UEFI presente sul wiki, optando per il partizionamento manuale e impostando la partizione efi come punto di boot.
<antoo> Al primo avvio il computer avvia solo windows senza darmi possibilità di scelta
<antoo> ho trovato questo comando ora bcdedit /set "{bootmgr}" path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<antoo> qualcuno sà darmi indicazioni?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Simone> ciao a tutti
<Simone> Volevo assemblarmi un NAS casalingo e mi chiedevo se Ubuntu server era consigliabile per questo tipo di piattaforme
<ExPBoy> !nas
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nas'
<Simone> ExPBoy: sarebbe?
<akis24> !chat | Simone
<ubot-it> Simone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Simone: non so se è ok http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=501935
<Simone> ook grazie! ;)
<serstra> Salve a tutti! Vorrei installare ubuntu su supporto usb (non creare una semplice live), sulla wiky ho letto che devo partizionae una parte di swap (pensavo ad 1gb) e il restante spazio con punto di muount "/" ma se provo a selezionare ext4 non mi fa andare avanti. Ext 2 o 3 sarebbero equivalenti? Grazie a chiunque sappia rispondermi
<serstra> Spero di essere stato chiaro! :)
<glpiana> serstra, a che wiki ti stai riferendo?
<serstra> glpiana, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<glpiana> serstra, che errore ottieni selezionando ext4?
<serstra> 5.Creare una partizione per il sistema «/» ed una per la swap.
<glpiana> serstra, che errore ottieni selezionando ext4?
<serstra> glpiana non mi permette di andare avanti
<glpiana> serstra, sicuro di compilare correttamente le richieste? filesystem dimensione e punto di mount
<serstra> glpiana, con ext2 o 3 invece si
<glpiana> serstra, allora usa ext3
<ghigomatto> Giorno a tutti.
<ghigomatto> Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS - kernel  3.2.0-56-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 09:20:45 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux - Web server - stack LAMP - un componente dell'applicazione che richeide connessione tramite Facebook va in timeout, restituendo un errore 500. Vorrei scolpire il proxy da cui questo server deve soddisfare tutte le richieste, che file devo modificare, forse /etc/anviroment?
<ghigomatto> come impostare un proxy server al server in questione?
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Proxy
<serstra> glpiana, grazie! Proverò ext3, adesso non sono piú al pc!
<piripuz> io ho dei buchi sulla barra, cosa devo fare?
<krabador> !image | piripuz
<ubot-it> piripuz: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> posta l'immagine
<piripuz> imgur non carica i png? scusate sono nuovo
<krabador> piripuz, li carica tranquillamente
<piripuz> http://imgur.com/Jvrj3ol scusate
<krabador> piripuz, cosa dovrebbe esserci al posto del "buco" ?
<piripuz> varie applicazioni
<piripuz> http://imgur.com/LfEnqZq
<krabador> piripuz, e tu perchè non "rilasci per aggiungere applicazione" ?
<piripuz> cosa devo rilasciare?
<piripuz> era tutto rilasciatp
<piripuz> o
<piripuz> li posso spostare come fossero applicazioni
<krabador> piripuz, se hai sistemato applicazioni nella barra e non compaiono piu', tipo dopo riavvio, prova a risistemarli sopra
<piripuz> perfetto ho fatto grazie
<Valgio63> Salve ragazzi! Come faccio a svuotare il trash0?
<Valgio63> mibofra, LostInMyHead1, jester1- Ciao!
<LostInMyHead1> ciao Valgio63
<Valgio63> krabador: Opps non ti avevo visto! Ciao
<LostInMyHead1> Valgio63: spiegati meglio
<krabador> salve Valgio63
<Valgio63> LostInMyHead1: Partizione Backups, il proprietario sono io! Cancello dei file ce avevo traferito come amministratore. Si crea la Trash0 piena che non riesco a vuotare!
<LostInMyHead> devi svuotarla come amministratore se cancelli da amministratore
<LostInMyHead> Valgio63: suda nautilus
<Valgio63> Quindi???? Come faccio?
<LostInMyHead> sudo nautilus
<LostInMyHead> e navighi come amministratore
<LostInMyHead> occhio a quello che fai
<Valgio63> Lubuntu non ho nautilus ma...PCmanFM OK Provo! Ma vedo la cartella come la vuoto?
<LostInMyHead> come svuoteresti il cestino normalmente
<LostInMyHead> altrimenti sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* <- chiedo conferma a krabador per la cartella
<LostInMyHead> o a jester1-
<Valgio63> LostInMyHead: Sono scemo! In Lubuntu manca Elimina ma c'è un bel RIMUOVI, che è la stessa cosa e non lo avevo visto!!!!! xD
<Valgio63> LostInMyHead: ora ti dico se lo ha fatto!
<krabador> sudo  rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<krabador> ma quando vuoi sbarazzarti di qualcosa, selezioni e shift canc
<Valgio63> LostInMyHead: lo ha fatto! Manche nel menù contestuale ma c'è in Modifica! Mi sento meglio! Grazie ragazzi!
<krabador> e non avrai mai il problema
<Valgio63> krabador: Spiega che vorrei cominciare a capirci qualcosa! Cosa gli dici con questo comando?
<krabador> Valgio63, quello di cui stavate parlando
<LostInMyHead> applica il comando "rm -rf" ai file selezionati
<LostInMyHead> se mi ricordo bene
<Valgio63> krabador: questo, se ho capito, è il cestino dell'utente home, ma se la trash è di root,trash0, e sta su un'altra partizione montata in media, è la stessa cosa???
<krabador> Valgio63, qualunque cosa finisca nel cestino utente si cancella in questo modo
<krabador> se monti partizioni e metti roba nel cestino, è nel cestino utente che finiscon
<krabador> Valgio63, shift canc , non ti piace?
<ex_failed_update> ciao a tutti, ciao krabador. il gentilissimo kabrador mi ha aiutato a far resucitare x sun un laptop su cui l'aggiornamento da12lts a14lts aveva fatto sbarellare x, ora tutto ok e quasi tutto perfetto, ma oltre a qualche vantaggio della 14lts mi ritrovo due "difetti": boot completamente a schermo nero fino al login (automatico per questo user da cu
<ex_failed_update> i scrivo) e antipatico la regolazione della luminosità dello schermo non funziona (compare la barra che aumenta e diminuisce a seconda dei tasti premuti ma non cambia quella del monitor, onestamente non ricordo se anche su 12lts lo facesse ma dubito, me lo avrebbero fatto notare)
<LostInMyHead> qual'era la combinazione di tasti magici per il kernel?
<LostInMyHead> e in ubuntu è attiva?
<Valgio63> krabador: nuova per me la scorciatoia! Sono un novellino di Linux! Se vuoi quelle del DOS le so a memoria! Quasi tutte!
<ex_failed_update> due difetti minori, ma se avete consigli... sono ovviamente ben accetti :)
<LostInMyHead> la combinazione l'ho trovata, rimane la domanda se è attiva in ubuntu
<krabador> ex_failed_update, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<krabador> Valgio63, sicuro di essere proprio nuovo?
<Valgio63> krabador: resto in ascolto mentre mangio, ho anch'io lo stesso problema, e non mi visualizza il grub. anche a te fa uguale ex_failed_update ?
<krabador> Valgio63, se è l'unico os installato nel disco che si fa partire, grub non parte, si puo' visualizzare premendo il tasto shift
<ex_failed_update> krabador: scusa la domanda stupida, quale e' il miglior modo per eseguire un comando da adm quando si avvia il terminale da uno user non adm?
<ex_failed_update> ad esempio ora sono con un utente non adm e devo instllare pastebinit
<krabador> ubuntu ha il superuser
<krabador> sudo quellochetipare
<ex_failed_update> no cosi mi chiede la pass dello user corrente e mi da picche
<krabador> no
<krabador> ti chiede la password superuser
<ex_failed_update> aspe
<krabador> ex_failed_update, ma siamo sicuri che non hai rubato il pc a qualcuno?
<ex_failed_update> no mi dice che l'utente non è nel file sudoers, come effettivamente deve essere
<ex_failed_update> ahaha
<ex_failed_update> faccio ctrl alt f1 e posso farlo da li, ma se violessi farlo da terminale?
<krabador> ex_failed_update, il terminale tty, che richiami con quella combinazione di tasti, ti chiederebbe comunque la password di superutente
<krabador> per sudo
<krabador> contatta il titolare del pc
<ex_failed_update> si quella l'ho, ma e' del superutente non di quello che sto usando ora (che non lo e')
<krabador> ex_failed_update, con sudo quellochetipare, ti chiede la password superuser
<ex_failed_update> dai faccio il login con ctrl alt f1 con l'account admin .. no qua con l'utente pippo, mi chiede la password di pippo, poi metto la pass di pippo e mi dice che non è sudoers
<krabador> ex_failed_update, hai creato un utente dal nulla?
<ex_failed_update> ma no, pc "installato" da me, poi alla tipa che lo usa, ho semplicemente creato un utente senza poss di adm
<ex_failed_update> ora sto provando se gli funz il pc bene
<ex_failed_update> nulla come non chiesto, reset, installo pastebinit loggandomi con l'altro utente con ctrl alt f1
<krabador> ex_failed_update, quando hai installato , l'installer deve averti fatto creare un utente principale
<ex_failed_update> sisi certo, ma ora ero nell'altro da qua la curiosità: np come non detto
<ex_failed_update> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10020498/
<krabador> ex_failed_update, sei da tty, o da utente principale in modalità grafica?
<ex_failed_update> ora sono con l'utente non principale in grafica
<ex_failed_update> passo al principale?
<krabador> ex_failed_update, entra con l'utente principale in modalità grafica, ed entra qui da li
<ex_failed_update> oki
<ex_failed_update> scusa ma non avevo ancora avviato il pc con questo utente ed ho ricevuto "un po" di crash con tanto di richieste notifica
<ex_failed_update> riferiti a xorg
<krabador> ex_failed_update, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<ex_failed_update> hmm con questo user a regolazione della luminosità funziona un poco , quasi praticamente al contrario ma qualcosa fa (al minimo ho la luminosità massima, ed al massimo si abbassa)
<krabador> !ripristino | ex_failed_update
<ubot-it> ex_failed_update: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ex_failed_update> cd a cozze e la usb non ha la possibilità di boot
<ex_failed_update> non son cose gravissime, se riusciamo a sistemarle cmq sarei ovviamente contento
<krabador> ex_failed_update, l'installazione è logora
<krabador> "non son cose gravissime" non è cosi' vero
<ex_failed_update> (il pc era pulitissimoseppur una vecchia 12lts, solo aggiornato a 14lts :(  )
<krabador> lo mandi il comando , o no?
<ex_failed_update> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10020807/
<ex_failed_update> sisi
<krabador> ls -la /etc/modprobe.d | pastebinit
<ex_failed_update> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10020861/
<krabador> ex_failed_update, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> ex_failed_update, aggiungi blacklist fglrx
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> sostituisci   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   con  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<ex_failed_update> mi son permesso di commentare la vecchia ed inserire la nuova, non si sa mai :) .... faccio a dopo
<krabador> "commentare la vecchia ed inserire la nuova" ?
<Valgio63> krabador: Visto adesso, NON LO SAPEVO! GRAZIE!
<krabador> figurati
<ex_failed_update> dunque,ottimo reattività dello schermo tutta un'altra cosa e la luminosità funziona perfettamente (ottimo e grazie ancora)
<krabador> "mi son permesso di commentare la vecchia ed inserire la nuova, non si sa mai :)" ?
<ex_failed_update> ho messo il # alla riga della vecchia conf grub ed aggiunto quella da te suggerita
<krabador> credi che stiamo qui a perdere tempo?
<ex_failed_update> i crash in avvio di questo utente (superuser) sono scomparsi
<ex_failed_update> ma no... scusa..
<Valgio63> krabador: a questo punto, visto che non vedo il grub perchè c'è solo ubuntu, se dovessi entrare in recovery? o lanciare memntest? Shift?
<krabador> Valgio63, semplicemente , fai apparire il grub con shift, e selezioni la seconda voce dall'alto
<Valgio63> Ok Provo! tanto per prenderci pratica!
<Valgio63> A dopo!
<ex_failed_update> krabador: se non hai frainteso quanto dicevo, per l'altra cosa: schermo nero a lungo tra il logo di ubuntu e la compara della schermata utente (ha il login automatico)? se puo' aiutare, riferisco che quando poi faccio il logout dell'utente in login automatico per entrare nel "mio" mi compare la schermata di scelta user "con dei puntini bianchi equi
<ex_failed_update> distanti" , ma appena inserita la pass la schermata diventa normale
<ex_failed_update> per evitare fraintendimenti, edito la frase scritta di getto: se non hai frainteso quanto dicevo, per l'altro problemino che c'e' : schermo nero a lungo tra il logo di ubuntu e la comparsa della schermata utente (ha il login automatico), hai suggerimenti? se puo' aiutare, riferisco che quando poi faccio il logout dell'utente in login automatico per
<ex_failed_update>  entrare nel "mio" mi compare la schermata di scelta user "con dei puntini bianchi equidistanti" , ma appena inserita la pass la schermata diventa normale
<krabador> ex_failed_update, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub , rimuovi quiet splash dalla linea in cui è presente, salvi , chiudi, sudo update-grub , riavvia, vedi come va
<oneshot> salve
<krabador> salve oneshot
<oneshot> vorrei chiedervi un consiglio..... :D
<krabador> chiedi
<oneshot> vorrei, diciamo, 'rianimare' un vecchio pc con un processore intel pentium M 1,7 ghz e 1 GB di ram..... volevo sapere se secondo voi è meglio installare ubuntu o xubuntu
<krabador> lubuntu
<krabador> nessuna delle 2 precedenti
<oneshot> ok, grazie del consiglio :)
<ciaoatutti> con mozilla su facebook non mi apre foto e video, ci sono problemi di compatibilità o cosa?
<krabador> quale ubuntu , quale firefox
<krabador> da quando non lo fa
<krabador> oneshot, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ciaoatutti> ubuntu 14.01 firefox 35.0.1
<ciaoatutti> o 1.0?
<krabador> oneshot, masterizzi su cd, o fai una pendrive usb, sebbene è abbastanza improbabile che il pc che vuoi usare supporti il boot su usb
<ciaoatutti> no aspetta dovrei scaricare un nuovo os?
<krabador> !iso | oneshot
<ubot-it> oneshot: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> ciaoatutti, è per l'utente oneshot
<ciaoatutti> ah ok scusa!
<krabador> ciaoatutti, da quando hai questo problema?
<krabador> quando hai installato ?
<krabador> fornisci informazioni, per favore
<ciaoatutti> è la prima volta che apro fb
<ciaoatutti> installato una settimana fa
<oneshot> grazie mille krabador
<krabador> ciaoatutti, apri il terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer , premi invio
<krabador> lasci fare
<krabador> chiudi firefox
<krabador> riaprii
<krabador> e controlli
<ciaoatutti> perfetto funziona!
<Valgio63> krabador, Ciao, Già cenato?
<avoclaudio> Buonasera a tutti
<LostInMyHead> avoclaudio: sera
<Valgio63> LostInMyHead, Parliamo di cose più serie! Sai cosa mi ha sempre fatto la 14.04? Quando lancio Account utente la finestra si apre dopo 15 minuti! Poi mi fa fare tutto, a meno di cambiare l'immagine dell'alias, allora aspetto anche 20 minuti pima che la finestra si apra! Penso che sia un problema dei driver del chip della mobo!
<LostInMyHead> Valgio63: grazie della fiducia ma non rivolgerti direttamente a me
<LostInMyHead> :P
<superstep> quint8 perfetto
<LostInMyHead> superstep: ?
<superstep> LostInMyHead, dimmi
<LostInMyHead> quint8 perfetto?
<superstep> LostInMyHead, ho si e no 10 messaggi!
<superstep> scusate ma sta chat mi cambia il channel da solo
<Valgio63> LostInMyHead, ok lo chiedo a tutti! Ma sembra che il canale di aiuto sia diventata la chat!
<LostInMyHead> colpa di superstep
<Valgio63> LostInMyHead, quindi senza rivolgermi a te, mai successa una cos adel genere? Visto che gigirock sta solo di la perso in superstep !
<LostInMyHead> Valgio63: onestamente no
<LostInMyHead> e non so da cosa potrebbe dipendere
<Valgio63> LostInMyHead, ganzo! Ho provato a rimasterizzare la mia distro e provarla su un'altro pc, non lo fa! E me lo fa invece anche Ubuntu originale, Xubuntu , Lubuntu! L'unico che me lo apre al volo e Parriot!
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-03
<autumn1897> salve... come faccio a mettere i codec per il formato dvd su vlc?
<krabador> autumn1897, salve
<krabador> autumn1897, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<krabador> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<krabador> riavvio
<autumn1897> mi sa che ho già seguito una guida
<autumn1897> posso linkarla è esterna?
<krabador> autumn1897, le istruzioni che ti ho dato abilitano la lettura dei dvd , nel sistema
<autumn1897> fatto... spero ora vada. grazie
<krabador> autumn1897, quantomeno se hai 14.04 o 14.10
<krabador> bene
<akis24> giorno
<Fabrizio_2> Buongiorno a tutti. Domanda stupida (per voi ma non per me :)) Bind9 mi permette di gestire un server DNS. Se il PC è collegato ad internet, devo avere un dominio registrato?. Mi server per creare il mio server  mail interno all'uficio che possa spedire e ricevere mail dal server TIN
<MarcoPau> ciao a tutti. per un qualche motivo da qualche giorno a questa parte sto spostando file da un disco ad un altro nell'intento di liberare spazio ma questo poi non risulta da df nella shell
<glpiana> ola
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana buongiorno
<glpiana> ciao Fabrizio_2
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: spero di non rompere con le mie domande al mattino presto :).
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, non ti preoccupare e poni le domande
<Fabrizio_2> Domanda stupida (per voi ma non per me :)) Bind9 mi permette di gestire un server DNS. Se il PC è collegato ad internet, devo avere un dominio registrato?. Mi server per creare il mio server  mail interno all'uficio che possa spedire e ricevere mail dal server TIN
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, temo che questa domanda esuli dall'argomento di questo canale. ti invito ad entrare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fabrizio_2> ha, ok. grazie mille glpiana
<johack> Salve a tutti.
<johack> Ho il processo cena sul monito che mi blocca il pc
<Matt_91> johack, processo cena?
<johack> Deja dup monito
<Matt_91> johack, killa
<johack> Non riesco. Satura la RAM e blocca tutto
<johack> Da cosa è causato?
<Matt_91> johack, sarà un memory leak
<johack> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/SiWSV7swRGucnVxo7NNQ
<johack> Come faccio ad eliminarlo?
<glpiana> johack, con ctrl+alt+f1 riesci ad andare in tty? (torni alla grafica con ctrl+f7)
<johack> Adesso sono riuscito a killare
<johack> Posso usare normalmente.
<johack> Però ogni !volta che accendo succede questo
<Matt_91> johack, da quando? hai installato qualosa in particolare?
<johack> Stamattina ho installato Chrome remote desktop
<glpiana> johack, johack deja-dup ti serve per i backup, giusto?
<johack> Non so cosa sia.
<glpiana> johack, johack deja-dup di default non è installato. se ce l'hai, lo hai installato tu. se non hai motivo di usarlo/averlo, disinstallalo
<johack> Per favore mi dici come si fa?
<johack> Ti ringrazio glpiana
<glpiana> johack, con dpkg -l | grep deja-dup vedi quali pacchetti hai, con sudo apt-get purge seguito dai pacchetti, li rimuovi. oppure lo fai in grafica da software center
<Matt_91> johack, sudo apt-get purge deja-dup
<johack> Salve a tutti. Per favore potete riscrivere per sbaglio ho chiuso
<Matt_91> johack, il problema pare essere chrome remote desktop https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/1302416
<glpiana> johack, con dpkg -l | grep deja-dup vedi quali pacchetti hai, con sudo apt-get purge seguito dai pacchetti, li rimuovi. oppure lo fai in grafica da software center
<johack> glpiana
<johack> E quali dovrei togliere??
<Matt_91> johack, è sufficiente sudo apt-get purge deja-dup
<Matt_91> johack, poi con sudo apt-get autoremove
<Matt_91> johack, toglie tutto il non necessario
<johack> http://pastebin.com/HawBythc ottengo questo
<glpiana> johack, fai come ti ha scritto Matt_91
<johack> Apt-get purte duje-dup
<bbedo> buongiorno. qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come faccio a installare sachesi, un programma per fare backup e ripristino di dispositivi blackberry 10? la guida nel sito ufficiale non è chiara, ho cercato nel forum di ubuntu ma non ho trovato niente
<bbedo> grazie in anticipo comunque
<Matt_91> johack, sudo apt-get purge deja-dup && sudo apt-get autoremove
<johack> Ho dato solo il primo comando
<johack> Adesso posso fare autoremove??
<glpiana> bbedo, non c'è supporto per programmi esterni ai repository ufficiali. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Matt_91> johack, certo
<johack> Riavvio e ci faccio sapere!!
<bbedo> ah ok scusate! ho letto 'richiedi supporto immediato' e ho cliccato
<Matt_91> johack, bravo :D
<salenter> salve lol a tutti
<salenter> ho problemi con lubuntu
<salenter> no mi fa aprire chromium o midori ma solo firefox
<franz83> ciao chi di voi può aiutarmi?
<akis24> !chiedi | franz83
<ubot-it> franz83: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<franz83> ok. non riesco ad accedere ad internet tramite la chiavetta 3
<theey95> Buongiorno
<superstep> !ciao | theey95
<ubot-it> theey95: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<theey95> avrei bisogno di un'informazione
<superstep> cosa theey95?
<theey95> In seguito a un bad flash del bios sul mio pc fisso,non si avvia più il SO, il mio problema è che ho bisogno di recuperare dei dati dal disco rigido
<akis24> !chat | theey95
<ubot-it> theey95: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<theey95> allora ho pensato
<superstep> theey95, prendi una distribuzione live, mettila su un supporto, monta il supporto sul pc, seleziona il supporto come prima partizion bootabile e poi esplori il file system montandolo dal disco
<theey95> creo una live di ubuntu
<theey95> ecco era proprio ciò di cui avevo bisogno
<superstep> theey95, ovviamente dopo aver avviato il sistema operativo da live
<akis24> !chat | theey95  e due
<ubot-it> theey95  e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<superstep> theey95, comunque vai su ubuntu-it-chat
<superstep> theey95, continuiamo di la
<theey95> okok
<franz83> grazie cmq
<wartis> salve ho un problema con la rete wireless. Ho appena installato ubuntu14.04  . Il problema si verifica durante l accesso alla rete.. se questa è settata su libera quindi di pubblico accesso io riesco a entrare. Mentre se è richiesta una password non riesco a connettermi ( password giusta )
<glpiana> wartis, in un terminale scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | wartis
<ubot-it> wartis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wartis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10033372/
<wartis> glpiana
<glpiana> wartis, che protezione usi?
<wartis> wpa2
<glpiana> wartis, hai provato altre protezioni? tipo wpa e wep per vedere che fa
<wartis> provo.. il problema è che il pc lo utilizzo per lavoro e quindi mi capita di connettermi a piùreti
<wartis> provo a cambiare il settaggio
<glpiana> wartis, allora dimmi che versione di ubuntu hai
<wartis> 14.04
<glpiana> wartis, scrivi nel temrinale: uname -a         e copia qui la riga
<wartis> Linux uscio-K53BE 3.13.0-45-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 13 19:36:28 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wartis> quindi?
<glpiana> wartis, sto cercando, porta pazienza
<wartis> ok, grazie pensavo non avessi letto
<glpiana> wartis, prova a connetterti a una wpa2 e poi dai nel terminale: dmesg | tail        e vediamo che dice
<wartis> ok, da qui cado sicuramente . sono connesso tramite ethernet
<wartis> ah p.s
<wartis> non riesco proprio a connettermi
<wartis> ad una rete.
<glpiana> wartis, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo iwlist scan             e posta su pastebin
<wartis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10033658/
<glpiana> wartis, a questa dovrebbe collegarsi, visto che non ha protezione. prova, anche se cadi poi rientri
<wartis> ok, arrivo
<wartis> glpiana, è successa una cosa strana . Dopo aver cambiato i parametri wi-fi da aperta a wpa2  ubuntu non trova la rete.. ho aspettato anche l eventuale reset del router
<wartis> glpiana
<dice1958> Il PC ha dual boot Windows Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<glpiana> wartis, ho letto. la situazione attuale qual è?
<dice1958> Il PC ha dual boot Windows Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<glpiana> dice1958, sì, l'hai già scritto, e non hai scritto altro
<wartis> sono uscito provando a riavviare il pc.
<wartis> se la wifi è aperta  si connette autonomamente
<wartis> altrimenti dopo aver settato su wpa2 non trova nemmeno la rete
<glpiana> wartis, setta su wpa2 e cercala con sudo iwlist scan
<wartis> ok
<wartis> da terminale risulta la connessione
<wartis> ti posto su pastebin
<wartis> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10034061/
<wartis> riprovo a fare l iter , quindi mi scollego per 4/5 minuti
<wartis> glpiana sono connesso da wifi
<wartis> tramite wpa2
<wartis> quale comando dovevo postarti?
<glpiana> wartis,  se sei connesso non devi postarmi nulla. come hai fatto a connetterti, se prima non andava?
<wartis> bella domanda.. ho impostato wpa2 sul router
<wartis> poi ho riavviato
<wartis> ho immesso la password e si è connesso
<wartis> cosa che prima non faceva , rimandandomi alla schermata di immissione password
<glpiana> wartis, non so dirti. vedi se la cosa funziona anche domani. nel caso si è risolta... non so come. a meno che sia una questione di modalità di wpa2 (mixed o altro, che ignoro)
<wartis> ok grazie della disponibilità
<dice1958> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Kfiz5GTcQRyIZM1MIQLr
<glpiana> dice1958, sono sullo stesso disco windows e ubuntu?
<dice1958> Si, windows va' sempre
<glpiana> dice1958, reinstalla ubuntu, riformattando la partizione in cui si trova
<dice1958> lo ho gia' riistallato, pero' senza formattare
<glpiana> dice1958, il problema mi pare riguardi il disco, per cui riformatta. non ha senso reinstallare senza riformattare
<dice1958> Grazie e buona giornata.
<shara> salve, ho installato su ubuntu 14.04 LTS server con xfce virtualbox 4.3 dal repo ufficiale, ciononostante l'installazione in macchina virtuale di windows 7 x32 continua a dirmi che manca un driver, cosa devo fare?
<nex_necis> ti dice proprio "manca un driver"?
<nex_necis> uno generico?
<nex_necis> prova a installare taxi driver allora
<shara> eh?
<shara> aaah mi dicono dalla regia che ti credi simpatico
<nex_necis> se fossi simpatico non userei linux
<superstep> nex_necis, dai questo e il canale ufficiale ubuntu, facciamo i seri
<shara> puoi esser simpatico mentre mi fornisci qualche spunto per risolvere il problema?
<superstep> shara, qui si discutono di problemi di ubuntu, windows non e il nostro campo
<shara> e appunto il problema è di ubuntu
<superstep> shara, prova a passare su ubuntu-it-chat e discuterne li
<superstep> shara, cito: l'installazione in macchina virtuale di windows 7 x32 continua a dirmi che manca un driver
<shara> perchè su windows virtualbox funziona alla perfezione
<nex_necis> shara: certo, come ti ho scritto sopra sono abbastanza certo che specifichi di quale driver ha bisogno, scrivi il messaggio completo
<shara> "A required CD/DVD drive device driver is missing blablabla"
<superstep> shara, ma e' un driver di windows che ti manca?
<shara> windows dice così
<superstep> shara, e ubuntu cosa centra?
<shara> ma non ha senso perchè su virtualbox basata su OS windows funziona tutto
<shara> mentre sempre virtualbox ma su OS linux mi da questo errore
<LostInMyHead> shara: rimane un problema di windows, non di ubuntu
<shara> ovviamente tutto uguale tranne l'OS base
<shara> su windows host OS va su ubuntu host OS non va
<shara> sicuramente è un problema di windows
<nex_necis> shara: http://askubuntu.com/questions/165665/installing-win7-x64-in-virtualbox-error-driver-device-missing
<nex_necis> lascia che io googli per te
<shara> lascia che ti dica che ho già fatto quanto suggerivano prima di passare di qui
<nex_necis> shara: hai già provato a cambiare tipoligia di hardware virtualizzito? Specie la scheda di rete?
<nex_necis> hai provato a usare una nuova iso così da essere sicuro che non sia corrotta?
<shara> ho pure disattivato la scheda di rete
<shara> ho usato 2 ISO diverse
<shara> entrambe verificate con il checksum
<shara> ho pure messo l'HD in IDE per testare se era quello
<nex_necis> uhm
<shara> mi manca giusto di mettere intorno all'ESXi un pentagono di sangue di gallo per provarle tutte
<shara> con candele nere annesse
<LostInMyHead> bhe almeno scopri che driver ti manca
<shara> se me lo dicesse sarebbe bello ma... non me lo dice
<shara> windows di M
<LostInMyHead> windows ha ottimi strumenti, vai in gestione dispositivi e guarda quello non riconosciuto
<LostInMyHead> semplice
<shara> geniale
<shara> in gestione dispositivi dall'installer
<LostInMyHead> installer?
<nex_necis> shara: il gallo deve essere nero, mi raccomando
<nex_necis> shara: il tuo computer è 64bit?
<shara> si dal boot del disco di installazione
<shara> quando installi windows
<shara> selezioni lingue, regione e tastiera
<shara> poi fai installa
<shara> e ti dovrebbe far scegliere il disco, al posto del disco mi esce quell'errore
<shara> oh adesso mi dice
<shara> manca un driver necessario per l'unità CD o DVD
<shara> peccato che... sia emulata
<shara> la porto in SATA e ritento
<shara> nulla si è fissato con il CD/DVD
<glpiana> shara, sul sito di oracle, troverai il manuale di virtualbox per l'utente, che spiega come installare windows sotto virtualbox. il tuo problema esula da questo canale
<shara> vabbè ho capito me la risolvo da solo
<shara> passando su centOS
<glpiana> bene
<LostInMyHead> buon lavoro
<glpiana> shara, comuqnue se hai già una macchina virtuale funzionante puoi porvare a spostarla sotto il vbox che hai su ubuntu
<shara> è quello che sto provando in ultima istanza
<gigirock_> operator gigi_rockky ready to rumble
<gigirock_> ma perche' ho il _ ?
<piripuz> svusate, ho ubuntu 14.04 e non riesco a mettere una nuova icona nel launcher, mettendola mi appare uno spazio vuoto che, al riavvio, sparisce
<LostInMyHead> piripuz: forse è meglio se spieghi un po meglio come tenti di metterla
<piripuz> cercando l'applicazione e trascinandola
<gigirock> piripuz, tu cerchi l'applicazione che e' gia' installata e quando la trovi la trascini nella barra a sx ?
<piripuz> esattamente
<gigirock> piripuz, allora quando trovi l'applicazione lanciala , a quel punto trovi l'iconetta sulla barra a sx , la selezioni con il dx del mouse e scegli blocca o qualcosa di simile
<piripuz> ok fatto grazie!
<gigirock> yeah 1 a 0 per me
<gigirock> piripuz, ti verra' inviato un questionario sulla soddisfazione del cliente
<piripuz> hahaha grazie...
<LostInMyHead> gigirock: e ma che cavolo,non è valido, è arrivato un cliente, mi son allontanato 2 minuti ma era già preso.....
<hp1000> salve. non riesco ad installare stampante hp laserjet 1000
<cristian_c> hp1000, su quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> hp1000, provato ad accenderla e collegarla?
<hp1000> provato. in realtà è peppermin che è basato su ubuntu 14.4
<hp1000> è un compurter vecchio
<hp1000> cristian_c:
<krabador> hp1000, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet/deskjet_1000_j110_series.html
<hp1000> ho già scaricato hplip
<hp1000> poi l'ho installato da gestore pacchetti. mi dice che è installata ma non stampa
<hp1000> si blocca tutto con elaborazione in corso
<krabador> hp1000, come hai eseguito hplip?
<krabador> che messaggi ha dato quanto l'hai mandato
<krabador> hp1000, apri un terminale , digita dpkg -l | grep hp
<revenge> salve, le iso disponibili con full encryption è solo la versione 12.02 alternate oppure esiste una versione 14 con la procedura guidata di full encrypt
<krabador> lo puoi fare anche nelle successive
<revenge> ho scaricato 2 iso sia della 12 che la 14 ma la procedura da gui per cryptare non cè
<revenge> bisogna fare tutto da shell? oppure esiste un modo più veloce
<krabador> revenge, devi selezionare "Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security"
<krabador> all'inizio dell'installazione
<LostInMyHead> che io ricordi e sempre stata disponibile nell'installazione grtafica l'opzione
<revenge> sto installando tutto in una macchina virtuale vmware workstation 11, possibile che la VM avvii una procedura semplificata che salti questo passaggio?
<LostInMyHead> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FGrafica#Informazioni_personali
<LostInMyHead> intendi questo?
<krabador> LostInMyHead, no, c'è proprio tra le opzioni di installazione
<cristian_c> infatti
<krabador> revenge, installazione virtuale != installazione reale
<revenge> si comprendo krabador, lo facevo presente solo perchè i virtualizzatori in passato customizzavano alcune gui ma non penso sia il caso di linux
<revenge> provo a fare un screen shot della mia procedura non capisco cosa sbaglio o ometto
<krabador> revenge, http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2014_1/ubuntu-install-type.jpg
<revenge> ripeto questa schermata nella mia installazione non cè
<krabador> revenge, ed è abilitata, se gli si fa usare tutto il disco
<krabador> *abilitabile
<LostInMyHead> non c'è quella schermata in effetti
<revenge> si confermo non cè
<LostInMyHead> c'è questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=install_03_precise.png
<krabador> in 14.04 e 14.10 c'è
<krabador> revenge, posta schermata
<revenge> si un attimo
<revenge> posso usare l'iso 64 bit classica o serve sempre immagine alternate?
<LostInMyHead> krabador: dalla 12.10 in poi "Ubuntu 12.10 e successivi offrono ulteriori opzioni per la cifratura e l'utilizzo di LVM."
<LostInMyHead> e la schermata è come quella mostrata da te
<krabador> revenge, ti sto postando immagini della iso classica
<revenge> ok
<krabador> revenge, perchè usi la alternate?
<krabador> e tra l'altro , di quale versione stai cercando di fare l'installazione virtuale ?
<revenge> http://s17.postimg.org/ccl0tj5j3/ubuntu.jpg
<krabador> revenge, è già iniziata l'installazione
<krabador> sei dopo le opzioni
<revenge> parte direttamente con copia file nessuna domanda il virtualizzatore chiede solo nome macchina e poi login password
<revenge> credo gli passi lui i dati che chiede
<revenge> sto usando vmware 11
<revenge> ragazzi non sono un nubbio, nel senso non sto a zero la schermata che dite voi non appare.
<LostInMyHead> si, ancora non capiamo cosa stai installando
<revenge> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<revenge> stessa cosa pero' anche con ubuntu-10.04.4-alternate-amd64.iso
<LostInMyHead> come fa a chiedere il virtualizzatore il nome macchina a la password a cazzo e fari passare i passaggi
<LostInMyHead> oltretutto senza manco chiederti il nome utente'
<LostInMyHead> il virtualizzatore virtualizza, mica si inventa
<Disperato82> sera a tutti...
<LostInMyHead> sera
<revenge> http://s18.postimg.org/64iumvxu1/loginubuntu.jpg
<Disperato82> ho probemi nell'installazione di ubuntu, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? :(
<revenge> cè una sorta di easyinstallation supportata da vmware
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Disperato82
<ubot-it> Disperato82: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LostInMyHead> !chiedi | Disperato82
<ubot-it> Disperato82: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<LostInMyHead> ops
<Disperato82> ;)
<Disperato82> praticamente ho impostato il dual boot con windows
<Disperato82> ho cliccato su try ubuntu without installing
<Disperato82> e mi parte ubuntu tutto bello carino
<Disperato82> appena clicco su qualsiasi icona mi si aprono le finestre con tutte linee bianche e nere
<Disperato82> e non si capisce nulla di cosa ci sia scritto dentro :(
<cristian_c> Disperato82, marca e modello del pc
<Disperato82> aspè
<LostInMyHead> e screenshot
<Disperato82> ASUS F552E
<Disperato82> non riesco a fare lo scrrenshot perchè devo spegnere in modo forzato il pc e avviare windows per poterlo usare...
<Matt_91> ma vlc su 14.10 si puù solo con repository?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ola
<Disperato82> come faccio? :(
<krabador> revenge, se fai partire la iso di ubuntu, hai il menu di boot iniziale?
<Matt_91> holà cristian_c
<revenge> no ragazzi sto nelle faq di vmware loro hanno messo a punto un sistema di easyinstall e a quanto pare bypassa la procedura che interessa a me, sto approfondendo
<revenge> ci sono
<krabador> revenge, perfetto, era quello che stavo alludendo
<revenge> allora creo macchina virtuale vuota poi avvio da cd burnato
<revenge> ora ho una nuova schermata quella dove posso scegliere lingua e try ubuntu e install
<krabador> revenge, scegli la lingua, per comodità, poi , puoi indifferentemente scegliere prova o installa
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ti serve altro vlc?
<Matt_91> cristian_c, che?
<revenge> devo installare, credo dopo mi dia la possibilità di fare full encryption
<cristian_c> <Matt_91> ma vlc su 14.10 si puù solo con repository?
<krabador> revenge, dopo di fa apparire propriamente la procedura di installazione, che bypassavi in blocco
<Matt_91> cristian_c, prima cera nei repo di ubuntu, senza doverli cambiare, ora ce ma non va, bisogna cambiare e smadonnare i repo
<krabador> revenge, ed avrai, se usi tutto il "disco" , l'opzione di full encryption
<cristian_c> Matt_91, doverli cambiare? O.o
<krabador> Matt_91, c'è sempre stato, senza cambiare nulla
<Matt_91> cristian_c, krabador http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250015
<Matt_91> krabador, per esserci c'è...
<Matt_91> :)
<krabador> Matt_91, che ubuntu stai usando?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, hai i driver nouvea installati?
<revenge> http://s10.postimg.org/uutld0nzt/image.jpg
<cristian_c> *nouveau
<Matt_91> krabador, 14.10
<revenge> dopo questa giusto ?
<Matt_91> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> Matt_91, quali driver?
<krabador> revenge, si, dopo quella
<Matt_91> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037908/
<krabador> revenge, sta a te abilitare anche aggiornamenti e software di terze parti, in base all'uso che devi fare di 'sta virtuale
<krabador> mattì, vai facendo i danni al sistema
<krabador> Matt_91, sudo apt-get update ---> pastebin
<Disperatoo82> Rieccomi
<cristian_c> Disperatoo82, ho visto la scheda tecnica di quel pc
<Disperatoo82> Dove posto lo screenshot?
<cristian_c> !image | Disperatoo82
<ubot-it> Disperatoo82: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Disperato82> Scusate sono con iPhone
<Disperato82> http://imgur.com/S2zrAK9
<Disperato82> Cristian credo di non aver letto cosa hai scritto, solo che hai visto la scheda tecnica del pc
<cristian_c> Disperato82, devi attivare il parametro nomodeset
<cristian_c> Disperato82, prima di scegliere 'try ubuntu without installing'
<Disperato82> È come si fa?
<cristian_c> Disperato82, dalla stessa schermata
<cristian_c> generalmente di preme F6 e appare una lista di opzioni da spuntare
<cristian_c> nel caso avessi problemi, posta una foto di quella schermata
<Disperato82> Ciprovo ora
<revenge> Cifrato :D
<revenge> certo che vmware crea solo casini con easy install
<krabador> revenge, vmware come vbox, hanno loro settaggi, vanno visti prima di buttarcisi dentro
<dadal75> ciao a tutti della chat
<dadal75> avrei necessità di un aiutinoù
<dadal75> se qualcuno ha voglia di sbattersi un secondino
<revenge> ma sai non era nulla di che le versioni di vmware precedenti non avevano queste funzioni che customizzavano
<revenge> grazie comunque ;)
<krabador> revenge, figurati, sebbene era a quelli di vmware che dovevi andare a fare la predica
<krabador> :D
<krabador> dadal75, questo è il canale italiano ufficiale di supporto ad ubuntu
<dadal75> si
<krabador> dadal75, se il tuo problema riguarda ubuntu, chiedi senza problemi
<dadal75> sono entrato apposta
<dadal75> sisi
<dadal75> ho un problema di aggiornamento
<dadal75> mi da questo errore alla fine dell'apt-get update
<dadal75> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/jon-severinsson/ffmpeg/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<dadal75> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/jon-severinsson/ffmpeg/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<dadal75> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<dadal75> andrea@andrea-TravelMate-P253:~$
<dadal75> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/jon-severinsson/ffmpeg/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<dadal75> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/jon-severinsson/ffmpeg/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<dadal75> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<revenge> bha nessuna predica, era solo un intoppo che volevo risolvere, pensavo fosse una mia mancanza non installavo linux da molto l'ultima volta una debian da shell.... tempo fa.....
<krabador> revenge, un intoppo di una caratteristica di un software , che non ha a che fare con il sistema che volevi innstallare
<revenge> tutto chiaro certo
<Disperato82> Cristian con f6 non fa nulla, ho premuto f2 e sono nel bios, intendevi quello?
<cristian_c> Disperato82, no
<cristian_c> Disperato82, in ogni caso, ti avevo chiesto di postare una schermata
<cristian_c> Disperato82, in caso di problemi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> nel caso avessi problemi, posta una foto di quella schermata
<Disperato82> L'ho postata
<Disperato82> http://imgur.com/S2zrAK9
<Matt_91> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10038165/
<cristian_c> Disperato82, attenzione, non quella di prima
<dadal75> rieccomi
<cristian_c> Disperato82, quella di:
<dadal75> ho un errore
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Disperato82, devi attivare il parametro nomodeset
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Disperato82, prima di scegliere 'try ubuntu without installing'
<dadal75> allla fine dell'apt-get
<cristian_c> dadal75, utilizza pastebin per queste cose
<dadal75> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10038145/
<krabador> dadal75, non si puo' incollare in canale
<cristian_c> non postare l'output in canale
<dadal75> così
<krabador> dadal75, hi ppa che , tanto per cambiare, danno problemi
<krabador> *hai
<dadal75> ah ecco
<dadal75> come risolvo?
<Disperato82> Ho try ubuntu with out installing, install ubuntu, OEM install, check disk for defects
<krabador> dadal75, innanzitutto pentendoti nella maniera piu' assoluta, di aver seguito guide non ufficiali che ti hanno portato all'installazione di ppa non fuzionanti
<Disperato82> Prima di questa schermata non ho nulla!
<dadal75> ah ok
<dadal75> pentito amaramente
<dadal75> non installo piu ppa
<dadal75> mi serviva ffmpeg
<cristian_c> Disperato82, quella in cui scegli 'try ubutnu without installing'
<dadal75> credoù
<cristian_c> come tu stesso hai raccontato
<dadal75> preferisco non avere problemi
<Disperato82> Ok Cristian faccio foto e rientro
<krabador> dadal75, cosa ti ha fatto installare , quel ppa? Se hai , oltre il contenuto esterno, non presente nei repositories, installato anche dipendenze da li' dentro, che hanno sostituito pacchetti ufficiali delal distribuzione, devi ripristinare gli originali, tlogliere il ppa, e rimandare l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> Matt_91, tanto per cambiare, li hai aggiunti anche tu
<dadal75> mi scrivi la procedura?
<Matt_91> cristian_c, cosa? io aggiungo repo che mi servono come quelli di google
<dadal75> ffmpeg credo
<dadal75> l'errore è su quello
<krabador> "l'errore" allora, il ppa che non va , non è indice che ti abbia isntallato solo un pacchetto
<krabador> è quello che sto cercando di dirti
<krabador> quanti e quali pacchetti ti ha fatto installare , quel ppa ?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, sei proprio sicuro?
<cristian_c> vedo anche altro
<cristian_c> che non proviene da google
<krabador> dadal75, https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/ubuntu/ffmpeg , questo , tra l'altro , non è disponibile per utopic
<Disperato82> http://imgur.com/x9Jn4dd
<dadal75> ho tolto la spunta da tutti i link ppa
<dadal75> basta quello?
<Matt_91> cristian_c, si e di un gioco che che si chiama 0 A.C.
<cristian_c> Disperato82, hai presenta la riga evidenziata?
<Matt_91> * 0 A.D.
<Disperato82> Si
<krabador> dadal75, manda una schermata della pagina di "altro software" di software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> Matt_91, e sai quali pacchetti contiene?
<dadal75> come faccio?
<cristian_c> Disperato82, bene, premi 'e'
<krabador> Matt_91, ma non sai che i ppa danno problemi?
<Matt_91> cristian_c, si solo il gioco
<Matt_91> krabador, si ma prima guardo cosa contengono :)
<Disperato82> Ok fatto
<Matt_91> krabador, poi ho visto che non sono lunico che non va vlc su 14.10
<krabador> Matt_91, sisi, sorridi pure, intanto sei qui con problemi con loro
<Disperato82> Mi si apre un altra schermata
<Matt_91> krabador, hahahaha
<krabador> dadal75, chiudi tutte le finestre tranne questa chat
<dadal75> fatto
<krabador> dadal75, apri un teminale, scrivi software-properties-gtk
<krabador> dai invio
<Matt_91> krabador, ppa-purge e si risolve volendo, ma non è colpa ne di chrome ne si talk ne di 0 A.D.
<krabador> vai nella tab  "altro software"
<Matt_91> krabador, ci deve essere qualcosa...
<krabador> Matt_91, ha imposto dipendenze, che danno problemi con le dipendenze del pacchetto che vuoi installato dal repo
<krabador> Matt_91, niente di piu' classico
<dadal75> ci sono
<dadal75> come ti faccio la schermata
<dadal75> ?
<cristian_c> Disperato82, in questa schermata devi fare una modifica
<dadal75> copio come prima?
<cristian_c> Disperato82, posta la schermata
<Disperato82> Ok aspe
<ivo123> buana sera
<dadal75> li ho tolto tutte le spunte a ppa
<krabador> dadal75, premi stamp
<krabador> dadal75, aspetta
<ivo123> ho attiva tastiera virtuale
<krabador> o ascolti
<krabador> o fai come ti pare
<krabador> dadal75, fa una schermata
<krabador> dadal75, premendo stamp
<dadal75> fatto
<krabador> !image | dadal75
<ubot-it> dadal75: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ivo123> come da profano io non so come disativalaaaa
<krabador> dadal75, la carichi in imgur
<krabador> dadal75, e la posti qui
<Matt_91> krabador, lo so, ma il problema è solo mio o di 14.10? perchè se si mette la query su google "vlc ubuntu 14.10" pare che non sia solo mia ma di molti e non credo che giocano tutti a 0 A.D.
<krabador> Matt_91, sto usando 14.10 con vlc installato tranquillamente dai repo ufficiali
<dadal75> http://imgur.com/XjKQUae
<ivo123> RE PERFAVORE
<Disperato82> http://imgur.com/xSHXQiM
<cristian_c> ivo123, come l'hai attivata?
<dadal75> http://imgur.com/gjDrOzx
<Disperato82> Eccola
<krabador> dadal75, fa vedere anche gli altri
<dadal75> ne ho fatte due per prendere tutte le voci
<ivo123> MIA FIGLIA CHE HA 1,5 ANNI
<ivo123> NON SO
<krabador> dadal75, perfett o
<krabador> ivo123, calma
<Matt_91> krabador, perfetto questo volevo sapere
<ivo123> MI SA CHE SI CHIAMA PROGRAMMA CARIBU ATLER
<Matt_91> :D
<ivo123> HO SIMILE
<ivo123> ok
<ivo123> scusa
<Disperato82> Cristian non abbandonarmi :(
<krabador> Matt_91, ti è stato detto abbondantemente anche prima, ma leggi o no?
<Matt_91> krabador, non avevo capito! :)
<krabador> Matt_91, o volevi tutelare la tua posizione da ppa-ista incallito?
<Matt_91> krabador, lol
<krabador> :)
<dadal75> kabrador
<dadal75> come faccio allora?
<cristian_c> Disperato82, hai presente dove vedi scritto 'splash'?
<Disperato82> Si
<ivo123> cuando ha volte da manate sul tast e cosi adesso pero non so da poco sono sotto linux
<krabador> dadal75, vedo che hai già disabilitato quei 30 ppa , che hai installato con la massima indifferenza
<cristian_c> Disperato82, ok, posizionati lì con il cursore
<dadal75> si
<Disperato82> Ok fatto
<dadal75> purtroppo pensavo linux=vai sereno sempre
<krabador> dadal75, per questo ti ho fatto postare, l'immagine, perchè adesso potresti avere dipendenze annidate, anche con gli altri ppa,
<krabador> dadal75, ed il sistema potrebbe diventare instabile
<dadal75> ecco
<ivo123> dovrebbe essere prog di sis
<dadal75> adesso quando faccio aggiornamento sembra non darmi errori
<krabador> dadal75, disabilitali tutti, tranne partner e indipendente, clicca su chiudi ,
<krabador> dadal75, ma vai per i fatti tuoi?
<krabador> dadal75, manda un pastebin di apt-get update
<Matt_91> krabador, mi sa che ho pacchetti bloccati che avevo bloccato io per qualche ragione che non ricordo XD
<Disperato82> ?
<krabador> dadal75, linux=vai sempre sereno , se non lo prendi a martellate
<krabador> Matt_91, e questo è un altro discorso
<dadal75> ah ecco
<cristian_c> dadal75, le cose vanno più o meno bene se non scarichi roba dall'esterno
<cristian_c> dadal75, ma attenendoti a installare applicazioni soltanto dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<dadal75> e se non ci sono le app dai repo ufficiali aspetto
<cristian_c> dadal75, oppure ti scarichi direttamente il pacchetto .deb che ti serve
<dadal75> non trovo piu il link x pastebin
<cristian_c> se disponibile
<krabador> !pastebin | dadal75
<ubot-it> dadal75: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Disperato82> Che devo scrivere su sto splash?
<cristian_c> Disperato82, prova a cancellare i due trattini dopo splash
<cristian_c> Disperato82, al loro posto inserisci: nomodeset
<Disperato82> Ok fatto,  poi?
<dadal75> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10038411/
<revenge> ragazzi un info, vorrei installare su una penna usb 3.0 da 64gb la 14.04 ovviamente Fcrypt e autoboot ci sono degli accorgimenti da seguire oppure si gestisce come una normale installazione su pc?
<cristian_c> Disperato82, fatto questo , posta la schermata risultante per vedere se hai fatto bene
<Disperato82> Ok
<krabador> revenge, la installi sopra come fosse la destinazione del sitema, ed amen
<cristian_c> ivo123, per capire
<krabador> dadal75, ok, adesso hai apt-get sbloccato  e puoi eseguire gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> ivo123, quale linux stai usando?
<ivo123> 14,01 lcd
<dadal75> si
<Disperato82> http://imgur.com/JHvNq9j
<dadal75> allora tengo solo voci uffucuali
<cristian_c> ivo123, intendi ubuntu 14.10?
<Disperato82> Eccola qua
<ivo123> scusa
<ivo123> 14.04 LTS
<dadal75> utopic backports l'ho tolto
<revenge> tnks
<dadal75> grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> ivo123, ok
<Disperato82> Ora che faccio?
<ivo123> ok
<cristian_c> Disperato82, abbastanza a posto
<cristian_c> Disperato82, diciamo che tra splash e nomodeset ci sono due spazi
<cristian_c> Disperato82, ce ne può stare anche uno soolo
<cristian_c> *solo
<Disperato82> Ci sono due spazi
<cristian_c> Disperato82, premi F10
<ivo123> sopra su barra ho visto simbolo con 4 tast ho simile
<Disperato82> Ok
<Disperato82> Si sta riavviando misa
<cristian_c> ivo123, se non posti una schermata, difficile capire
<ivo123> come
<ivo123> ?
<ivo123> dimmi e lo faro
<LostInMyHead> !paste | ivo123
<ubot-it> ivo123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ivo123, premi stamp
<LostInMyHead> !image | ivo123 scusa
<ubot-it> ivo123 scusa: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ivo123, e dovresti trovare nella tua home una schermata
<cristian_c> ivo123, che puoi postare da qualche parte
<LostInMyHead> tipo qua https://imgur.com/
<bontakun89> Ciao a tutti, come faccio a inviare email con postfix?
<Disperato82> Ok Cristian, ora posso installarlo, funziona, grazie mille ti amo!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Disperato82> Devo fare qualche altra cosa o apposto così?
<LostInMyHead> bontakun89: http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<bontakun89> okey, e un altra cosa, sto cercando di inviare un email con un script python ma mi dice che le credenziali sono errate, dove sbaglio?
<cristian_c> Disperato82, non saprei, vedi un po'
<cristian_c> Disperato82, ora provalo in live e se ti va bene, lo installi sull'hard disk
<LostInMyHead> ma scusa, secondo te come potremmo sapere dove tu sbagli inuno script fatto da te che nessuno a mai visto?
<cristian_c> Disperato82, se hai windows, installa in dual boot
<cristian_c> !installazione | Disperato82
<ubot-it> Disperato82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Disperato82> Ok ora installo poi se ho problemi rientro ;)
<Disperato82> Grazie ancoraaaaaa
<LostInMyHead> bontakun89: ma scusa, secondo te come potremmo sapere dove tu sbagli inuno script fatto da te che nessuno a mai visto?
<LostInMyHead> bontakun89: oltretutto senza sapere come hai configurato il tutto
<Disperato82> No ecco ho già un problema
<bontakun89> okey giusto, devo andare nel forum?
<Disperato82> dice che non è stato trovato alcun sistema operativo sul computer, eppure ho windows8
<LostInMyHead> bontakun89: se e magari su http://stackoverflow.com/ in inglese...
<krabador> bontakun89, dovresti andare in una risorsa in cui si parla o di python , o chiedere al provider se ha caratteristiche particolari se interpellato dall'esterno
<LostInMyHead> apparte i giusti consigli di krabador
<bontakun89> okey va bene vi ringrazio ciao
<cristian_c> <Disperato82> dice che non è stato trovato alcun sistema operativo sul computer, eppure ho windows8
<cristian_c> Disperato82, dove lo dice?
<LostInMyHead> http://www.oneopensource.it/03/02/2015/raspberry-pi-2-nuovo-modello-per-la-board-arm/
<LostInMyHead> opps
<krabador> Disperato82, devi andare a disabilitare avvio rapido
<krabador> da windows 8
<krabador> Disperato82, e già che ci sei, fai una bella deframmentazione di tutte le partizioni di sistema
<jighen> ciao cristian_c hai 5 minuti? ho provato a seguire questa guida per risolvere il problema con la nvidia (se ti ricordi) http://askubuntu.com/questions/526668/how-do-i-use-nvidia-gtx-860m-with-14-04 come faccio a ora a vedere se funziona? comunque ho seguito la seconda procedura quella in cui dicono di aggiungere la ppa perche  la prima l'ho provata ma non mi ha dato risultati positivi
<ivo123> ok
<ivo123> sul imgur IVO123
<ivo123> caricata
<krabador> ivo123, posta il link diretto della foto
<LostInMyHead> ivo123: magari devi mettere qua il link
<ivo123> https://ivayloivanov.imgur.com/all/
<ivo123> sono pivello chiedo scusa
<ivo123> http://imgur.com/GxqL8Zd
<ivo123> va bene ho no si vede
<ivo123> ?
<ivo123> ok
<krabador> ivo123, apri il terminale, prova con sudo pkill onboard
<ivo123> nullla
<ivo123> hai visto foto
<ivo123> ?
<ivo123> mi chiede pass dopo nulla
<ivo123> devo spegniere
<krabador> ivo123, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ivo123, poi top | pastebinit
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link
<ivo123> http://imgur.com/GxqL8Zd
<ivo123> nulla
<ivo123> per adesso
<ivo123> spero che link e questo
<ivo123> ?
<krabador> ivo123, scusa
<krabador> nulla cosa?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador>  poi top | pastebinit
<krabador> ha fatto il pastebin?
<ivo123> pastebin: comando non trovato
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> top | pastebinit
<ivo123> puoi
<ivo123> ?
<ivo123> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli.
<ivo123> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 18 non aggiornati.
<ivo123> ivo@ivo:~$ pastebin
<ivo123> pastebin: comando non trovato
<ivo123> ivo@ivo:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ivo123> ciao di nuovo
<krabador> successivamente top | pastebinit
<krabador> ed incolla qui, il link risultante, dopo l'ultimo comando
<ivo123> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli.
<ivo123> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 18 non aggiornati.
<ivo123> ivo@ivo:~$ top | pastebinit
<krabador> ivo123, non devi copiare tutto il terminale
<krabador> soltanto il risultato dell'ultimo comando
<ivo123> tracker-utils unoconv
<ivo123> tracker-utils unoconv
<ivo123> e questo
<ivo123> ?7
<krabador> top | pastebinit  , che risultato da?
<ivo123> nullla
<krabador> ivo123, ok, allora, sempre nel terminale
<ivo123> premendo  enter e come bloccato
<ivo123> si
<ivo123> dimmi
<krabador> ivo123, scrivi onboard-settings
<krabador> adesso, nel terminale, premi ctrl c
<krabador> si sblocca, e scrivi onboard-settings
<krabador> ivo123, fa una schermata
<krabador> !image | ivo123
<ubot-it> ivo123: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ivo123> http://i.imgur.com/GxqL8Zd.jpg
<ivo123> http://imgur.com/GxqL8Zd
<krabador> ivo123, è la stessa
<ivo123> <a href="http://imgur.com/GxqL8Zd"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/GxqL8Zd.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>
<krabador> che hai mandato 30 volte
<ivo123> si
<krabador> devi
<krabador> mandare
<krabador> la
<ivo123> non e cambiato nullla
<krabador> schermata
<krabador> di onboard-settings
<ivo123> dal terminal
<ivo123> ?P
<krabador> ivo123, se sei italiano, sai leggere?
<ivo123> no
<ivo123> non e questa
<ivo123> e facile questa ho seconda
<krabador> terminale ---> onboard-settings           premi invio
<krabador> fai uno screenshot della schermata che ti appare
<ivo123> no
<ivo123> adesso forse da parte mia ci sara un po di chiarezza
<ivo123> http://i.imgur.com/zIGXu3b.jpg
<ivo123> e simile ma non e uguale tastiera
<ivo123> mancano un po di tasti
<krabador> ivo123, allora dpkg -l | grep antler
<krabador> ivo123, allora dpkg -l | grep antler | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<ivo123> oki
<Disperatoo82> arieccomi
<ivo123> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<ivo123> ivo@ivo:~$
<ivo123> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<ivo123> ivo@ivo:~$
<ivo123> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Disperatoo82> niente non riesco proprio ad impostare il dual boot con windows
<Disperatoo82> eppure ho seguito tutte le guide passo passo
<krabador> Disperatoo82, il bootloader deve andare nella partizione efi
<Disperatoo82> krabador ho capito 1/3 di quello che hai scritto :P
<krabador> Disperatoo82, fare domande potrebbe aiutare
<krabador> non so come la vedi.
<Disperatoo82> allora ho inserito il dvd con ubuntu, ho acceso il pc premuto f2 e mi si apre il bios
<Disperatoo82> ho selezionato il dvd come prima scelta
<Disperatoo82> avviato ubuntu con il try ubuntu without installing
<Disperatoo82> poi appena vado a riavviare riparte windows senza darmi possibilità discelta
<Disperatoo82> sono sicuro di aver perso qualche passaggio, ma non so quale
<krabador> Disperatoo82, adesso puoi andare a controllare nel notebook, le opzioni di boot che hai
<Disperatoo82> posso controllarlo senza riavviare?
<krabador> potrebbe esserci , la scelta da bios, per win - ubuntu, nel caso mettessi ubuntu, avresti il bootloader di ubuntu che ti fa scegliere cosa fare
<krabador> Disperatoo82, no, devi vedere in bios direttamen te
<Disperatoo82> ho provato e riprovato ma niente
<Disperatoo82> non c'è traccia di ubuntu
<Disperatoo82> conta che non l'ho installato ancora,quando vado ad installarlo mi dice che non riconosce nessun altro sistema operativo sul pc e mi chiede di cancellare il disco
<krabador> Disperatoo82, allora, prova a seguire la guida di ripristino del bootloader
<krabador> nella guida uefi
<Disperatoo82> dove la trovo?
<Disperatoo82> mi serve ubuntu per l'università ma mi sta passando la voglia, è 1 settimana che ci combatto e non riesco a instalalrlo
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<Disperatoo82> e dopo di questa che faccio?
<krabador> Disperatoo82, ti stai giustificando, che se no, non oseresti mai neanche toccarlo?
<krabador> giusto per sapere.
<Disperatoo82> toccarlo cosa?
<krabador> linux/ubuntu
<Disperatoo82> come no mi serve per forza
<krabador> Disperatoo82, segui la guida
<krabador> e vedi se va in boot il bootloader
<Disperatoo82> ok ora provo....
<Disperatoo82> grazie
<krabador> Disperatoo82, successivamente , rientra con "try ubuntu without installing" apri un terminale
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> manda uno screenshot qui
<Disperatoo82> scusa una domanda
<Disperatoo82> come faccio a sapere se ho windows in modalità uefi o legacy?
<Disperatoo82> mi sta venendo questo dubbio
<ivo123> RAGA RISOLTO GRAZIE
<krabador> ivo123, bene, torna a trovarci, per problemi con ubuntu
<krabador> Disperatoo82, lo vedi dal bios
<krabador> se uefi secure boot è disabled
<ivo123> 10+
<ivo123> oki
<Valgio63> krabador, ciao! Ma jester che ha fatto? E' sempre vacante!
<Valgio63> Iinfluenza?
<Disperatoo82> krabador io sto a qualche livello piu in basso rispetto alle tue istruzione, nel senso che sono una capra :P
<Disperatoo82> non ho capito quella cosa di aprire un terminale
<akis24> sera
<krabador> Disperatoo82, allora, segui la guida del ripristino del boot loader
<krabador> Disperatoo82, se risolve, ok, buon sistema
<krabador> Disperatoo82, se non risolve, rientra con "try ubuntu without installing"
<krabador> connesso ad internet
<krabador> e torna qui
<Disperatoo82> ok
<Disperatoo82> ma bootloader funziona anche se non ho ubuntu instalalto?
<krabador> Disperatoo82, ma l'hai eseguita quest'installazione?
<Disperatoo82> no
<krabador> madonna...
<Disperatoo82> mi chiedeva di cancellare tutto il disco e quindi ho annullato l'installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> allora cosa vuoi che parta in avvio?
<Disperatoo82> questo è il problema
<krabador> non solo questo.
<Disperatoo82> allora io vorrei instalalre ubuntu e windows in dual boot e che all'avvio mi chiedesse quale far partire
<krabador> Disperatoo82, allora, try ubuntu, connettiti ad internet, torna qui, non dopo aver visto qual'è lo stato di uefi secure boot da bios
<Disperatoo82> dal bios non c'è scritto UEFI da nessuna parte
<Disperatoo82> c'è sulla cartella security una voce che dice secure boot control, e io l'ho disabilitato
<Disperatoo82> ora avvio il cd di ubuntu, scrivo il nomodeset ed entro ok?
<krabador> digita e, scrivi nomodeset a fianco a splash
<krabador> premi f10
<Disperatoo82> ok ok
<Disperatoo82> a tra poco
<krabador> ti connetti con un cavo, qualora la wireless non venga riconosciuta
<Disperato82> arieccomi
<Disperato82> krabador che faccio ora_
<Disperato82> ?
<krabador> Disperato82, apri un terminale
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<krabador> per fare prima
<krabador> scrivi sudo gparted
<krabador> fai uno screenshot, mandalo qui
<Disperato82> perdonami ho fatto stamp rsist, dove lo salva?
<Disperato82> su windows usavo paint
<Disperato82> fatto, mi dai link per le immagini_
<Disperato82> ?
<piripuz> buonasera, ci sta un modo per dire tipo "spegniti tra x minuti"
<krabador> !image | Disperato82
<ubot-it> Disperato82: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> piripuz, terminale sudo shutdown -h <tempo>
<piripuz> ok grandissimo mi hai risolto un sacco di problemi grazie!
<piripuz> tempo misurato in?
<Disperato82> http://imgur.com/tXdl3oM
<Disperato82> eccola krabador
<krabador> piripuz, minuti, ma man shutdown da terminale
<krabador> piripuz, e ti dice tutto
<piripuz> ci sto grazie
<krabador> Disperato82, come mai hai 83gb unallocated?
<Disperato82> non ne ho la pi\ pallida idea
<it-32> ciao krabador
<Disperato82> quindi che faccio adesso?
<piripuz> ok come fermo un processo?
<krabador> piripuz, hai una lista di domande?
<Disperato82> krabador mi hai abbandonato? (
<Piripuz> Hahahaha scusa ho scritto sudo shutdown +1... È lo volevo fermare
<krabador> Piripuz, se non argomenti con -r o -h , non fa nulla
<Piripuz> Non sono un genio... Ora si è bloccato tutto
<Piripuz> Ha fatto, eccome
<krabador> Piripuz, ma man shutdown , lo potevi leggere, o ti avrebbero sparato?
<Piripuz> Lì c'era scritto di metterlo così
<retlaw> Buona sera a tutti
<Piripuz> Senza h
<retlaw> posso chiedervi un aiuto?
<Disperato82> vabbe ho capito, domani chiamo un tecnico informatico e me lo faccio istallare, grazie lo stesso
<Disperato82> ciao ciao
<krabador> Disperato82, se non hai pazienza vai pure
<retlaw> circa l'installazione ubuntu uefi su un Acer
<it-32> krabador ho ancora problemi di connessione :(
<it-32> stessa cosa dell'ultima volta va per un poco poi piu' nulla
<it-32> poi va ancora
<it-32> che posso fare?
<piripuz> ma senza h ha funzionato male... è restato schermo nero con un trattino bianco lampeggiante...
<krabador> piripuz, hai letto male il manuale
<krabador> !uefi | retlaw
<ubot-it> retlaw: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<retlaw> ....posso sottoporvi il mio quesito
<retlaw> ho fatto delle installazioni con uefi
<retlaw> con successo
<retlaw> il problema è  con acer
<retlaw> non riesco a bootare in modalità uefi
<retlaw> ma solo in modalita legacy
<retlaw> se installo in modalità legacy
<retlaw> quando uso grub-repair mi invita a bottare in modalità uefi
<retlaw> ho chiesto ad acer e questa mi ha detto che l'unico modo per buttare da usb è essere in modalità legacy
<piripuz> sh ok perchè io lo devo spegnere dopo averlo "brought down"!!
<it-32> chi mi aiuta con la connessione? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10041076/
<piripuz> *ah
<krabador> retlaw, se hai modalità legacy, non hai bisogno di ripristinare il boot loader
<it-32> krabador se hai un attimo mi guardi il mio syslog per il problema connessione? magari ti viene qialche idea
<pietro> buonasera, un mio amico mi ha installato lubuntu sul pc portatile e mi trovo abbastanza bene; ora dovrei uare la funzione smartshare del mio TV LG; cosa devo fare e installare?
<retlaw> chiarisco. sul pc ho installata dall'acquisto win 8.1, e vorrei avere il dual boot, se installo in legacy mode non posso fare il boot di windows.
<it-32> pietro non so se puo esserti di aiuto ...io per condividere sulla mia tv samsung uso mediatomb
<retlaw> speravo di installare in legacy e poi correggere con il grub-repair,
<pietro> mediatomb? cosa è?
<retlaw> per avere il dual boot
<it-32> un server dlna
<pietro> io devo poter visualizzare in wifi su T i contenuti del pc
<pietro> spero di essere stato chiar, non sono molto esperto
<it-32> si io uso quello e la tv mi rileva i contenuti del pc foto video musica
<krabador> retlaw, allora scarica 14.10 64bit, dovrebbe poter andare anche in uefi mode
<krabador> retlaw, assicurati che il bootloader si installi nella partizione efi
<retlaw> lo sto facendo ora
<retlaw> usavo il 14.04.1 remix
<krabador> 14.04 puo' dare problemi, in quel senso
<retlaw> or ora provavo per disperazione il 14.10 anche se non è LTS
<retlaw> per cui installo per forza in legacy
<krabador> retlaw, beh, allora, il fatto che non sia lts non significa che "vada male"
<retlaw> e dovrebbe fare tutto da solo?
<krabador> retlaw, viene soltanto supportata 9 mesi, dopo i quali è il caso di passare alla versione successiva
<retlaw> preferivo lts, però per non usare windows, va benissimo anche quello non lts
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna
<krabador> retlaw, puoi installare 14.10 in uefi, in modo da non avere problemi con win, se installato in uefi mode, ed assicurarti solo che il bootloader vada in partizione efi
<retlaw> il problema è che acer travelmate P253-e non permette di bootare in modalita UEFI, credo sia semi voluto. ho provato anche ad aggiornare il bios alla rel. 2.21, ma non è cambiato nulla
<retlaw> per cui sono obbligato a fare il boot  obbligatoriamente in legacy
<krabador> retlaw, scusa, ma che voci hai a riguardo di uefi , in bios ?
<retlaw> disabilitando il secure boot , mi permette di di mettere una scaletta di device in bbot
<krabador> e nella scaletta non compariva ubuntu, nelle vecchie installazioni ?
<retlaw> ma facendolo, e mettendo tutte le periferiche usb prima di win, lui se ne impippa e fa sempre partire win
<retlaw> no
<krabador> retlaw, metti secure boot on, installa la 14.10
<retlaw> con f12
<krabador> ed assicurati che il bootloader finisca nella efi
<retlaw> compare sempre e solo win
<krabador> dovrebbe andare
<krabador> riavvio un attimo
<retlaw> non riesco a fare il boot in modalita uefi, ne da usb ne da dvd
<retlaw> se porto in legacy mi ubbidisce perfettamenteù
<retlaw> se porto in legacy mi ubbidisce perfettamenteù
<retlaw> se porto in legacy mi ubbidisce perfettamente
<retlaw> credo sia un, diciamo bug, lasciato ad hoc per impedire l'installazione di altri s.o.
<retlaw> l'assistenza acer ha ribadito che l'unico modo per far boot da usb è andare in legacy mode
<retlaw> la bios è la insydeH2O ver 2.21
<cristian_c> retlaw, 14.10 a 64 bit?
<retlaw> si
<retlaw> buonasera
<retlaw> si ho usato fino ad ora la 10.04.1 remix
<retlaw> LTS
<retlaw> 64 amd
<retlaw> la domanda è se i installo avendo win 8.1 in legacy mode ubuntu 14.04 o 14.10, come posso avrere il dual boot dopo che ho riportatom la bios in uefi? e' possibile o ho detto una sciocchezza?
<cristian_c> retlaw, cosa intendi per 'remix'?
<krabador> remix_tj, se hai in tutto in legacy mode, allora devi installare in legacy model, installando il boot loader, in /dev/sda
<retlaw> ho windows 8.1 in uefi
<retlaw> poichè non riesco a boottare in uefi sono obbligato ad andare in legacy (come mi ha confermato acer)
<cristian_c> retlaw, in pratica , è come se avessi il bios classico
<cristian_c> quindi installazione classica
<retlaw> ho leto che dicono se hai gpt uefi devi installare usando uefi
<retlaw> ok, ma quando riporto in uefi parte sempre e solo win
<cristian_c> retlaw, appunto, dovresti lasciare in legacy , credo
<cristian_c> se è come dici
<retlaw> vorrei avere la possibilità di scegliere dal grub se lanciare linux o win
<cristian_c> retlaw, e non puoi installando in legacy?
<retlaw> sprando fra un po di cancellare win per non uso :)
<cristian_c> retlaw, non capisco perché vuoi riportare in uefi mode
<retlaw> perchè in legacy win parte
<cristian_c> non puoi lanciare win da legacy?
<cristian_c> retlaw, ?
<retlaw> perchè in legacy winnon  parte
<cristian_c> retlaw, scusa, ma come l'hai fatta l'installazione in legacy?
<retlaw> di linux si, ma win era pre installato in uefi
<cristian_c> <retlaw> poichè non riesco a boottare in uefi sono obbligato ad andare in legacy (come mi ha confermato acer)
<cristian_c> a questo punto, son confuso
<cristian_c> non ho capito cosa non va in uefi
<retlaw> probabimente mi spiego male
<retlaw> in uefi non faccio boot ne da usb ne da dvd
<it-32> cristian_c ho problemi con network manager mi daresti un occhiata come hai tempo? grazie http://paste.ubuntu.com/10041619/
<retlaw> se voglio fare boot da usb sono credo obbligato ad andare in legacy
<cristian_c> retlaw, il modello di pc?
<cristian_c> it-32, spiegati
<retlaw> se vado in legacy, win non parte più in quanto preinstallato in modalita uefi
<it-32> sono connesso come vedi ma se apro il browser a volte navigo dopo un po non piu' e mi tocca disconnettermi e riconnettermi
<cristian_c> retlaw, il modello di pc?
<cristian_c> it-32, controlla che ipv6 sia disattivato
<retlaw> il pc è un acer Travelmate P253-E  bios insydeH20  rel 2.21
<it-32> da altri pc tutto ok
<cristian_c> retlaw, ok
<it-32> si e disattivato
<cristian_c> it-32, e prova a pingare quando riscontri problemi
<cristian_c> sia il router, che il dns che google
<retlaw> Ho installato su un Hp un mese fa senza problemi in modalita uefi, ma sono riuscito a fare il boot in uefi
<dario82> salve ragazzi
<retlaw> come capirete sto cercando di portare su linux il maggior numero di amici e conoscenti
<ninoo> sera a tutti
<dario82> ho un problema: all avvio il desktop non mi tiene le impostazioni che avevo lasciato allo spegnimento
<it-32> cristian_c non pinga nessuno dei tre
<it-32> sembra bloccato il ping
<dario82> nel senso che lo sfondo torna quello di default, le icone documenti e cestino spariscono e le altre icone nn rimangono nella posizione in cui le ho lasciate
<cristian_c> it-32, neanche il router?
<it-32> neanche
<cristian_c> retlaw, un attimo
<it-32> eppure come vedi sono connesso
<cristian_c> retlaw, io farei attenzione
<cristian_c> retlaw, a convincere gente a installare distro linux, senza un minimo di background, e senza che siano pienamente convinte, sopratutto se proposta come sostituzione di windows, e non come alternativa
<it-32> il ping su google solo ora ha restituito
<it-32> ping: unknown host www.google.it
<retlaw> infatti lascio il dual boot
<it-32> laltro e' fermo cosi
<it-32> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<retlaw> Comunque sono persone "selezionate"
<retlaw> e anche un po predisposte
<it-32> solo ora il ping ha dato qualòche risultato
<it-32> oem@oem-P5K:~$ ping 192.168.1.1
<it-32> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<it-32> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=249 ttl=64 time=0.355 ms
<it-32> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=250 ttl=64 time=0.435 ms
<it-32> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=251 ttl=64 time=0.393 ms
<ninoo> Ciao volevo chiedere qualche info su unbutu , sono un utente windows e di linux non ne so granche
<retlaw> devo dire che la cosa sta avendo un discreto successo (per il mio piccolo)
<dario82> ???????
<dario82> nessuno mi aiuta??
<cristian_c> dario82, ho già letto di questo problema in passato
<cristian_c> dario82, hai pacioccato con l'OS?
<dario82> si ora mi si è ripresentato
<dario82> In che senso???
<cristian_c> ninoo,che  tipo di info?
<ninoo> secondo voi su una scheda madre cosi ci gira unbutu
<ninoo> http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/J7F2.html#downloads
<cristian_c> dario82, hai messo mano al sistema in qualche modo?
<dario82> no
<it-32> cristian_c come mi disconnetto e riconnetto il ping prende vita per poi rifermarsi dopo un po :(
<ninoo> perche' sul  sito ci sono solo i drive per windows
<LostInMyHead> ninoo: prova da livecd
<dario82> prima si presentava ogni tanto
<ninoo> ok
<cristian_c> ninoo, devi assemblare il pc?
<krabador> ninoo, non servono driver su ubuntu, a meno di avere hardware che no è supportato
<ninoo> Deve arrivarmi a giorni un ssd , unbutu gli gestisce bene ?
<dario82> ora praticamente all'avvio del bios mi dice che c'è una sovraccorrente su una porta usb e me lo fa sempre
<krabador> ninoo, si , devi solo abilitare il trim
<dario82> potrebbe dipendere da questo???
<krabador> ninoo, e partizionare in un certo modo, per salvaguardare le scritture
<cristian_c> dario82, apri un terminale?
<dario82> dimmi
<ninoo> avete un link dove mi  posso studiare il discorso trim e gestione partzioni su unbutu
<ninoo> per gli ssd
<LostInMyHead> !partiziore
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partiziore'
<LostInMyHead> !partizionamento
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<LostInMyHead> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> it-32, nome della scheda?
<ninoo> ok grazie
<krabador> ninoo, per quanto riguarda il trim, da ubuntu 14.04 il kernel lo supporta in default, a patto di mandare fstrim , con regolarità
<dario82> cristian_c
<dario82> dimmi
<dario82> terminale aperto
<ninoo> in realta' ho dei componenti di recupero e vorrei installarci la versione server di unbutu per creare un server web , ftp , gestione posta e routing di tre pc
<it-32> cristian_c eì integrata
<cristian_c> dario82, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> it-32, ok, ma qual'è?
<krabador> ninoo, e prendi un ssd, per componenti di recupero?
<retlaw> .
<it-32> non so
<ninoo> ne ho trovato uno in offerta a 20 euro compreso di spedizione
<cristian_c> !paste | dario82
<ubot-it> dario82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> it-32, controlla
<LostInMyHead> !server | ninoo
<ubot-it> ninoo: server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<cristian_c> it-32, con lshw -C network
<dario82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10041890/
<LostInMyHead> retlaw: ?
<ninoo> ok grazie , cerchero di capire cosa significa mandare  fstrim con regolaita'
<cristian_c> Trovato http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty-proposed/main Translation-it
<dario82> cristiance l'hai con me scusa??
<LostInMyHead> ninoo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Trim
<it-32> cristian-C
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10041937/
<LostInMyHead> ninoo: magari una ricerca al wiki
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, scusa, ma lo vedi che è valida per la 12.04?
<ninoo> ok grazie per le info
<ninoo> pra studio
<cristian_c> <krabador> ninoo, per quanto riguarda il trim, da ubuntu 14.04 il kernel lo supporta in default, a patto di mandare fstrim , con regolarità
<retlaw> per cui posso installare su un hd con pre installa win 8.1 uefi, ubuntu in legacy mode e poi avrere il dual boot?
<cristian_c>        product: B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: voleva sapere cos'era
<cristian_c> perché te l'ha messa come dispositivo di rete? O.o
<krabador> retlaw, se win è in uefi, ubuntu deve essere installato in uefi
<cristian_c> comunque,        product: Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet
<it-32> cristian_c quella e' la scheda sat
<cristian_c> it-32, ok
<retlaw> se non posso fare in boot in modalita uefi?
<cristian_c> dario82, hai attivato i proposed, e ti stupisci che non funziona più niente?
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, ok
<dario82> nn li ho attivati io
<dario82> quindi ora li disattivo
<dario82> ????
<dario82> e che posso fare???
<dario82> nn vorrei sbagliarmi ma in precedenza qualcuno me li fece attivare
<cristian_c> dario82, non è che siamo scesi dalla montagna con la piena
<dario82> ???
<cristian_c> dario82, qualcuno?
<cristian_c> spero non qui
<dario82> nn ricordo chi
<dario82> ma mi fecero disattivare quelli nn supportati e attivare questi
<cristian_c> !proposed
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'proposed'
<dario82> perche che combinano i proposed??
<cristian_c> !repository | dario82
<ubot-it> dario82: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> dario82, forse è meglio che dai una letta qua
<krabador> retlaw, installa tutto in modalità legacy
<cristian_c> it-32, un attimo
<cristian_c> it-32, mmmm, ma non è che ubuntu è stato preinstallato su quel pc?
<dario82> letti ma nn mi aiutano
<dario82> ora che dovrei fare christian_c??
<retlaw> dovrei reinstallare windows, ormai non ti danno il dvd, ma ti fanno fare un "ghost" dell'immagine disco
<it-32> no
<it-32> non e' stato preinstallato
<cristian_c> it-32, no, perché leggevo oem
<cristian_c> it-32, digita: uname -a
<cristian_c> dario82, ti spiegano a cosa servono i vari repository ufficiali
<it-32> Linux oem-P5K 3.16.0-29-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 15 22:27:29 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<it-32> oem@oem-P5K:~$
<cristian_c> it-32, 3.16 su 14.10?
<it-32> be quando dice di aggiornare do ok
<it-32> peche cosa c'e di strano?
<dario82> si ho letto
<dario82> ma ora l'unica cosa che posso fare è reinstallare
<cristian_c> retlaw, http://askubuntu.com/questions/285841/disabled-secure-boot-and-enabled-uefi-for-dual-boot-on-acer
<cristian_c> !ripristino | dario82
<ubot-it> dario82: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<retlaw> l'ho letta, ed l'ho seguita, ho installato in legacy e poi da una live ho installato grub-repair
<retlaw> ma il prg mi ha semplicemente detto, lanciami in uefi mode non in legacy
<cristian_c> retlaw, dove hai installato il bootloader?
<retlaw> ma io in uefi mode non riesco a bootare
<cristian_c> it-32, un attimo
<it-32> ok
<retlaw> sulla /, poichè temevo che se l'avessi installato sulla partizione uefibios, essendo in legacy me l'avrebbe corrotta
<retlaw> sbagliavo?
<retlaw> per entrare nel dettaglio, ho con windows diminuito lo spazio che occupava, lasciando 250 Gb liberi
<cristian_c> retlaw, quindi non hai affatto seguito quando detto nella pagina askubuntu
<retlaw> bootando in legacy da usb ho partizionato 200Gb ext4 montando / e 4 Gb di swap
<dario82> cristian_c Grazie
<retlaw> cioè, quale punto non ho eseguito, il mio inglese è mediocre ma...
<cristian_c> retlaw, boot repair richiede che tu fossi in uefi
<cristian_c> retlaw, ma tu avevi installato il bootloader addirittura sulla partitione / in cui è installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi non ti stupire che boot repair come minimo non digerisca la cosa
<retlaw> mi sfugge questo, dove devo mette il bootloader, sulla partizione uefi?
<cristian_c> quando la pagina diceva chiaramente dove installare il bootloader
<cristian_c>  installed Ubuntu 13.04 64bit with a LiveCD and chose the windows boot partition "fat32 EFI system partition boot" as "device for boot loader installation".
<cristian_c> cioè nella partizione EFI
<cristian_c> it-32, sto cercando di capire
<cristian_c> come mai avvengono le disconnessioni
<it-32> ok
<cristian_c> it-32, prova un paio di cose
<cristian_c> it-32, 1) prova la ethernet in live
<cristian_c> it-32, 2) prova la wifi
<cristian_c> e vedi se riscontri gli stessi problemi di disconnessione
<retlaw> ok ci provo sono in quel punto dell'installazione
<it-32> non ho wifi e' un fisso
<cristian_c> it-32, non hai un dongle usb?
<it-32> il lettore di smart card e' usb
<cristian_c> it-32, 3) il dmesg non ti dice niente?
<cristian_c> it-32, dongle wifi usb
<it-32> no
<it-32> ecco il dmesg
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10042341/
<cristian_c> it-32, digitalo ancora una volta
<cristian_c> e pasta
<it-32> rieccolo
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10042407/
<it-32> scusa il lag ma devo disconnettermi e riconnettermi ogni volta che uso il browser
<cristian_c> [ 6296.565216] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x81 on isa0060/serio0).
<cristian_c> [ 6296.565223] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e001 <keycode>' to make it known.
<cristian_c> noto sta cosa
<cristian_c> che viene stampata continuamente
<it-32> e che sarebbe?
<cristian_c> e che non è normale
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/70317
<cristian_c> non so , ma potrebbe influire negativamente
<it-32> la tastiera microsoft multimediale?
<it-32> e che centra con la connessione
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898303
<cristian_c> it-32, ah, ok, e se non la usi?
<cristian_c> nel senso, se utilizzi un'altra tastiera, spegnendo questa
<cristian_c> it-32, hai provato in live, inoltre?
<it-32> purtroppo in casa ho solo questa, non ho provato da live perche installo sempre da usb e poi cancello una settimana fa non avevo problemi
<it-32> una prova posso farla
<it-32> riavvio in lts e vediamo se ho problemi
<it-32> puo' andar bene?
<cristian_c> it-32, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1925960
<cristian_c> it-32, male, la live fa sempre comodo
<cristian_c> it-32, dovresti provare con la live della stessa release, sopratutto
<cristian_c> it-32, altra prova da fare, potrebbe essere portare la velocità da 1 GB a 100 MB
<cristian_c> e vedere se diventa stabile la connessione
<it-32> nel link postato dice di inpostare gli interrupt da bios in auto
<cristian_c> it-32, attenzione, nel caso tu riscontri quanto postato
<it-32> azz adesso che ho cablato tutta la casa in cat6 e mi sono disfatto di tutto quello che era a 100mb :(
<cristian_c> intendo l'output
<cristian_c> it-32, ma se non fai uno straccio di prova, difficile dire cos'ha
<cristian_c> it-32, beh, mica nessuno ti impedisce di abbassare la velocità della scheda
<cristian_c> in ogni caso è solo una prova, diciamo
<it-32> io nel syslog noto tante voci che richiamano il network manager
<it-32> e se fosse lui a dare problemi?
<cristian_c> it-32, sì, ma alla fine ti danno indicazioni sul problema
<cristian_c> ?
<it-32> per quello che ne capisco io no
<it-32> per quello prima chiedevo di guardare il syslog
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10041076/
<it-32> dai cristian-c non stare ad impazzire intanto riavvio in lts e vediamo se da problemi.... ma non credo poi faro' le prove che mi hai chiesto e vediamo di capirci di piu' ok?
<cristian_c> it-32, il punto è che dovresti seriamente provare come ho detto
<it-32> infatti lo faro'
<cristian_c> it-32, ci son cose da provare, è normale che non si abbia un'idea precisa
<cristian_c> finché non ci sono dati concreti su cui ragionare
<it-32> certo certo
<it-32> riavvio un sec scusami
<it32> ecco sono su lts ora vediamo se ho gli stessi problemi
<it32> stessa cosa... :( sara' un problema hardware allora :(
<cristian_c> it-32, ulteriore prova tra le altre: il test su windows
<cristian_c> it-32, è un pc vecchio?
<retlaw> installato ho installato
<retlaw> oviamente in uefi parte sono sempre win
<retlaw> ora provo in live il bbot-repair
<retlaw> sperem
<retlaw> no
<retlaw> non ha funzionato
<retlaw> la sezione corrente è in legacymode
<retlaw> please rebbot in and use this software in a Efi session
<retlaw> suggerimenti
<retlaw> ?
<retlaw> c'è qualcuno
<retlaw> che può darmi supporto?
<retlaw> nobody
<retlaw> sono a corto di idee
<retlaw> Riepilogo: Acer TravelMate P253-E bios InsydeH20 aggiornata alla Rev. 2.21 con windows 8.1 preinstallato in modalita GPT UEFI
<retlaw> Vorrei installarci ubuntu 14.04 LTS, creo spazio diminuendo la partizione windows (usando windows)
<krabador> retlaw, http://askubuntu.com/questions/285841/disabled-secure-boot-and-enabled-uefi-for-dual-boot-on-acer
<krabador> oppure pialli, installi anche win in legacy, e goditi il dual boot
<retlaw> Il problema è che non riesco a fare but da usb/DVD se mi trovo in Uefi mode con secure boot disabilitato anche ovviamente mariando le priorità del Boot device. Parte sempre e solo WIN. L'Acer infatti  i dice che per far bott per esempio da usb devo andare in legacy mode.
<retlaw> se parto in legacy posso installare ubuntu e mettendo in boot sulla partizione uefi
<retlaw> come dice il link sopra citato provo post installazione ad usare il boot-repair
<retlaw> ma purtroppo avendo buttato per forza in legacy mi dice che il prg deve essere lanciato in modalita uefi
<retlaw> Non ho esperienza con Win 8.1, quello che ho in mano è un'immagine su usb dell'installazione credo uefi
<retlaw> quella che mi fa fare "di back" la procedura acer, ormai risparmiano su tutto
<retlaw> Lessi che ci sono dei sistemi per avere gli hidden menu della bios, ma è come prendere caramelle dagli sconosciuti
<retlaw> oltretutto credo siano pericolose, se inchiodo la bios immagino possa buttare il portatile
<krabador> andrebbe riflashato il bios fisicamente
<krabador> che non è proprio una cosa facile
<retlaw> ho aggiornatola bios sperando di risolvere il problema, prendendola dal sito ufficiale acer
<krabador> retlaw, puoi dirmi cosa hai nella boot priority list?
<krabador> retlaw, quando hai aggiornato il bios?
<retlaw> il bios l'ho aggiornato settimana scorsa
<retlaw> nella priority bios ho messo tutto per ultimo hdd quindi win
<retlaw> in legacy mi ubbidisce
<krabador> retlaw, puoi dirmi quante voci hai , nella boot priority list?
<retlaw> attendi un secondo che esco dalla live e ti dico con precisione
<krabador> retlaw, assicurati di avere "Windows Boot Manager" in alto alla boot priority list
<retlaw> perchè?
<retlaw> posso farlo
<retlaw> 8 voci
<retlaw> attualmente in uefi mode
<retlaw> 1 atapi cdrom
<retlaw> 2 usb fdd
<retlaw> 3 usb cdrom
<retlaw> 4usb hdd
<retlaw> 5 network boot ipv4
<retlaw> 5 network boot ipv6
<retlaw> 6 network boot ipv6
<retlaw> 7 hdd
<retlaw> 8 windows boot manager
<krabador> retlaw, metti windows boot manager in alto alla boot priority list,
<krabador> dimmi cosa fa
<retlaw> ok
<retlaw> 1 windows boot manager
<retlaw> ora riavvio
<retlaw> parte windows
<retlaw> anche con f12 vedo sempre e solo windows
<retlaw> sparo: sembrerebbe che sul bios sia sempre e solo prioritario il Win boot manager
<retlaw> Quando è in Uefi mode
<krabador> retlaw, puoi entrare nei parametri di uefi?
<retlaw> cioè nella bios con f2
<retlaw> cioè nella bios con f2?
<retlaw> o passando da windows shift e riparti?
<krabador> retlaw,  http://acer--uk.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/27102/~/accessing-the-uefi-%28bios%29-setup-on-a-windows-8-system
<krabador> retlaw, hai disabilitato fastboot, ed avvio rapido da win8?
<retlaw> si
<retlaw> fastboot lo si trova sotto il controllo energia
<retlaw> sono in bios entrando tramite lo shutdown di windows
<retlaw> è uguale a usare f2
<krabador> retlaw, prova a reinstallare, usando la voce "altro" ed andando ad imporre il bootloader nella partizione efi
<retlaw> fatto
<retlaw> ho come ty hai detto ma bootando da legacy mode
<retlaw> 200Gb per / ,  4 Gb per swap   bootloader su sda2 che e la partizione Uefi fat32
<krabador> retlaw, va poi in windows, apri il prompt dei comandi, con diritti di amministrazione, e manda bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<retlaw> l'installazione fatta questa sera/notte
<retlaw> questo posso eseguirlo ora
<krabador> retlaw, con la sicurezza, assoluta, di aver installato il bootloader nella partizione efi
<krabador> altrimenti non andrà
<retlaw> che il boot loader l'abbia fatto installare sulla partizione Uefi fat 32
<retlaw> è una certezza
<retlaw> domanda in win7 avevo esegui command, in win 8.1 dove vado
<retlaw> ?
<retlaw> cmd
<krabador> scrivi cmd in cerca
<krabador> ..
<retlaw> gestione attività
<krabador> "esegui come amministratore"
<retlaw> ho un solo utente ed è amministratore
<krabador> retlaw, il prompt deve essere eseguito cliccando comunque su quella voce
<krabador> "Scorri rapidamente dal bordo destro dello schermo e quindi tocca Cerca."
<krabador> "Se usi un mouse, posiziona il puntatore nell'angolo superiore destro dello schermo, muovilo verso il basso e quindi fai clic su Cerca."
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-04
<krabador> tasto destro --- esegui come amministratore
<retlaw> bcedit space /set   space path etc etc
<retlaw> sono giusti gli spaces
<retlaw> ?
<krabador> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<retlaw> ok
<retlaw> impossibile aprire l'archivio dati configurazione di avvio
<retlaw> accesso negato
<Kopfer> ciao, uso kubuntu 12.04. Dolphin non mi consente di cancellare i file a meno che non lo avvio con permessi sudo. Come posso risolvere ciò?
<retlaw> io sono utente accaunt locale administrator
<retlaw> sono amministratore
<krabador> retlaw, devi aprire il terminale, con diritti di amministrazione
<krabador> tasto desto sull'eseguibile --- esegui come amministratore
<retlaw> ok
<krabador> retlaw, ma sembra tu non sappia leggere
<krabador> Kopfer, qualsiasi file ovunque?
<Kopfer> krabador, esattamente
<Kopfer> krabador, prima volta che mi capita una cosa del genere con ubuntu
<krabador> Kopfer, infatti nelle cartelle /home/utente, puoi fare quello che ti pare
<Kopfer> krabador, praticamente non posso fare nulla senza i privilegi sudo, sopratutto con dolphin
<krabador> Kopfer, seleziona un file, e digita shift canc
<Kopfer> krabador, già fatto, la cartella risulta di proprietà di root
<retlaw> incomincio ad essere appanato
<krabador> Kopfer, se l'hai creata con sudo, non puoi cancellarla da utente
<Kopfer> krabador, ok ma in generale ho problemi con i permessi, ad esempio eclipse non funziona bene senza sudo
<retlaw> impossibile aprire l'archivio dati configurazione d'avvio
<Kopfer> krabador, come posso dare al mio utente tutti i privilegi?
<retlaw> impossibile trovare il dispositivo di sistema richiesto
<krabador> Kopfer, puo' creare solo problemi dare ad un utente tutti i privilegi
<Kopfer> krabador, forse ho risolto, avevo fatto un po di  casini creando cartelle da amministratore, grazie comunque!
<krabador> Kopfer, sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/eclipse con questo eclipse non è piu' solo dell'amministratore
<retlaw> non me lo fa fare
<Fiore> buonasera
<glpiana> ola
<ninoo> ciao
<ninoo> scusate volevo scaricare la versione server di unbutu ma mi conviene la versione 14.10 o la 14.04 ?
<glpiana> ninoo, dipende da cosa vuoi tu: la 14.04 ha supporto a lungo termine, la 14.10 va aggiornata ogni sei mesi
<ninoo> ok la 14.4
<ninoo> grazie
<ninoo> non avevo letto
<akis24> giorno
<marianna> ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare Java Runtime Environment?
<marianna> su ubuntu 14
<wartis> Glpiana. Sono wartis il tipo della wifi di ieri
<wartis> Ho lo stesso problema di ieri. Sono al lavoro e non riesco a connettermi alla wifi
<Luciph3r> Buon Giorno !
<wartis> Giorno
<wartis> Buon giorno!
<wartis> Posso chiedere a te luciph3r?
<akis24> marianna: apri il terminale e dai  sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<ninoo> Riciao , mi hanno detto che era possibile fare un cd live per provare unbutu prima di nstallarlo ma non c'é l'opzione
<superstep> in che senso ninoo
<akis24> ninoo: basta masterizzare il file .iso sul disco  e avrai il disco live
<superstep> ninoo, dove manca l'opzione?
<ninoo> Ho scaricato iso unbutu server , ho creato il cd
<ninoo> Sono riuscito ad avviare da un dvd usb
<superstep> ninoo, ti basta bootare dal cd e parte l'installer, la live dovrebbe esserci anche su ubuntu server
<akis24> ninoo: usa l'opzione " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<akis24> superstep: vuole provare non installare al primo colpo .. se ho capito bene
<ninoo> Non c'é
<superstep> akis24, se non ricordo male il server parte senza gui, ma ci dovrebbe essere l'opzione
<akis24> ninoo: c'è eccome di solito è la prima voce di avvio
<marianna> ok
<ninoo> Prima voce.installa unbutu
<superstep> ninoo, ti converrebbe scaricare quella desktop, la versione server e' predisposta per i server, difficile che uno vuole fare la live di un server, comunque dovresti aver accesso alla console
<superstep> ninoo, almeno sai cos'e' la versione server?
<ninoo> Si ma pensavo ci fosse anche la.live della versione erver
<superstep> ninoo, sul server non c'e' la gui, quindi di live c'e' ben poco, pero' puoi aprire un terminale e "giocarci"
<ninoo> Riscarico la normale e altro cd , speriamo bene questo unbutu parte gia ale
<superstep> ninoo, usa un supporto usb
<ninoo> Nel server non c'é la gui ?
<superstep> ninoo, ovviamente, non siamo mica su microsoft
<superstep> ninoo, su linux l'interfaccia grafica e' optionale
<ninoo> Io vengo da windows e li é ttto piu easy qua mi sembra di essere tornato al vecchio dos
<superstep> ninoo, i migliori programmi sono quelli che non vedi, sul router mica utilizzi una gui? no, ma i programmi girano eccome
<ninoo> Se ho la server posso installarci la gui ?
<superstep> ninoo, inutile sovraccaricare la macchina con un programma inutile (visto che non e utilizzato)
<superstep> ninoo, volendo si, ma a che scopo?
<superstep> ninoo, se hai bisogno dell'interfaccia grafica installati la versione desktop
<superstep> ninoo, ci sono i programmi utili per desktop
<superstep> ninoo, sulla versione server sono preinstallati i programmi utili per server
<ninoo> Per capirci qualcosa , certo  sul router utlizzo la configurazione via browser
<superstep> ninoo, allora hai un router di cacca, prova a comprare un instradatore della cisco, poi mi dici se esiste l'interfaccia grafica
<marianna> grazie ci sono riuscita
<ninoo> Tutti i router consumer hanno l'intefaccia web se sono su unbutu non sono mica istemista
<superstep> ninoo, se vuoi approfondire come mai e cosi' possiamo parlarne in ubuntu-it-chat, questo canale e meglio lasciarlo pulito per altri
<ninoo> Ok ,si avete ragione solo un ultima.domanda unbutu desktop.volendo.si puo' usare.come.server.
<superstep> ninoo, certo, ma non e consigliato
<ExPBoy> ninoo, certo che si
<superstep> ninoo, ma la domanda fondamentale e': server di cosa?
<ninoo> Ok usero quello come server almeno ho l'intefaccia grafica.grazie
<superstep> prego, ciao ninoo
<PreppyRock> buongiorno. ho installato ubuntu 14.04 amd64 su notebook win 8 (uefi) e dopo aver pianto un po'  ho il dual
<glpiana> però?
<PreppyRock> boot, ma parte solo da da recovery mode, dal generic nisba
<PreppyRock> scusate l'interruzione
<glpiana> PreppyRock, avviando normalmente visualizzi qualcosa o proprio nulla?
<PreppyRock> ciao glpiana nulla schermo nero
<glpiana> PreppyRock, dopo aver installato il sistema, hai eseguito gli aggiornamenti?
<PreppyRock> glpiana: solo da recovery mode, unica soluzione
<superstep> io non ho capito qual'e' precisamente il problema
<glpiana> superstep, te lo spiego: avviando normalmente ubuntu non carica, cosa che invece fa passando da recovery
<glpiana> PreppyRock, ok, ma hai fatto gli aggiornamenti dopo l'installazione?
<superstep> potrebbe essere un problema di uefi?
<PreppyRock> glpiana: ti ripeto solo da recovery mode quelli proposti dal sistema, al riavvio normale nisba
<glpiana> PreppyRock, da recovery o da sistema avviato non cambia nulla per gli aggiornamenti
<superstep> PreppyRock, non ne sono sicuro, ma hai abilitato il uefiboot sulla scheda madre?
<PreppyRock> superstep: non credo lui si avvia con il dua boot win 8 e ubuntu
<PreppyRock> glpiana: e allora li ho fatti, ci ha messo un tot...
<glpiana> PreppyRock, fai sta prova, avvia il pc, alla schermata di grub premi "e", passa alla riga che termina con "quiet splash" e cancella quiet splash, premi ctrl+x per avviare cion sta modifica. poi torna e dimmi che fa
<glpiana> superstep, non partirebbe nemmeno in recovery
<glpiana> partirebbe solo windows immagino
<PreppyRock> glpiana: avvio il grub come?
<PreppyRock> esatto glpiana parte solo win 8
<glpiana> PreppyRock, tu grub lo visualizzi all'avvio del pc, altrimetni non potresti avviare iwndows o ubuntu in recovery
<glpiana> *windows
<PreppyRock> glpiana: ops scusa pensavo al grub>
<glpiana> PreppyRock, hai detto che riesci ad avviare ubuntu in recovery mode, come puoi farlo se parte solo windows?
<PreppyRock> glpiana: allora mi rispiego; ho la possibilità del dual boot: win8 o ubuntu. ubuntu però si avvia solo da recovery normale si pianta dopo un po'
<glpiana> PreppyRock, oki, allora avevo capito bene. prova a afre come ti ho detto, se sono stato chiaro. se no chiedi
<PreppyRock> glpiana: no chiaro, ma nell'edit il quietsplash non mi pare di trovarlo
<glpiana> PreppyRock, lo stai facendo ora? sei su un altro pc?
<PreppyRock> glpiana: scusami trovata, adesso che faccio?
<glpiana> PreppyRock, se li hai cancellati, premi ctrl+x o F10 per avviare il sistema
<PreppyRock> glpiana: sì su questo rottame di pc
<PreppyRock> glpiana: no trovata la riga, che devo fare?
<glpiana> PreppyRock, devi cancellare le parole quiet e splash
<PreppyRock> glpiana: ok cancellate, come lo confermo?
<glpiana> PreppyRock, e tre: premi ctrl+x
<PreppyRock> glpiana: ah ecco mi mancava scusa
<PreppyRock> glpiana: aspetta mo' ti dico...
<PreppyRock> glpiana: ecco il disco ha smesso di fliccherare, fermo
<PreppyRock> monitor buio
<PreppyRock> come prima
<glpiana> PreppyRock, premi ctrl+alt+F1 e dimmi se cambia qualcosa
<PreppyRock> niente
<PreppyRock> glpiana: scusa potrebbe essere che in questo pc lui voglia una desktop più leggero?
<glpiana> PreppyRock, premi ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare, al grub scegli recovery mode, al menu che ne segue scegli di procedere con l'avvio normale
<PreppyRock> glpiana: ripristina l'avvio normale, ciò che hai scritto non c'è
<glpiana> PreppyRock, sì, scegli quello
<PreppyRock> glpiana: ok ad ogni default
<PreppyRock> glpiana: si ripresenta il menù del recovery (formati enormi)
<PreppyRock> entro?
<glpiana> PreppyRock, entri dove?
<PreppyRock> glpiana: al login
<glpiana> PreppyRock, quindi è arrivato al login grafico?
<PreppyRock> glpiana: sì lo stesso che nel recovery mode
<glpiana> PreppyRock, in recovery mode non c'è nessun login
<glpiana> PreppyRock, non so di cosa stai parlando, cerca di essere più chiaro
<PreppyRock> glpiana: momento, non capisco io. se entro normamente ho un login normale, i forma sono leggibili, al recovery no.
<glpiana> PreppyRock, prima dici che non si avvia ubuntu se non da recovery, ora dici che normalmente arrivi a una schermata di login normale, passando da recovery invece i formati (di cosa poi non ho capito) sono illeggibili
<glpiana> tutto ha senso se mi stai parlando di due pc diversi
<ExPBoy> anche tre
<glpiana> sì, minimo due
<PreppyRock> glpiana: no scusa, ottengo l'accesso solo attraverso il recovery mode. se avvio da linux generic etc... il sistema si pianta. i formati degli script sono totalmente diversi. non so come si presenta da avvio normale, ma so come si dovrebbe presentare... è diverso il formato, mispiego?
<glpiana> PreppyRock, da live funzionava?
<PreppyRock> glpiana: eccerto, come avrei fatto ad installare il dual boot altrimenti? comunque da qui posso risolvere?
<glpiana> PreppyRock, intendo, da live funzionava il sistema in prova?
<PreppyRock> glpiana: la risoluzione è inaccettabile
<PreppyRock> glpiana: certo che sì
<glpiana> PreppyRock, avvia nell'unico modo in cui riesci ad ottenre qualcosa e fai una foto allo schermo, perchè io non ho capito cosa visualizzi
<PreppyRock> glpiana: ma adesso posso risolvere? o mi mantiene questa risoluzione?
<glpiana> !image | PreppyRock
<ubot-it> PreppyRock: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<PreppyRock> glpiana: sono al menù di ubuntu gnome 14.04, con una risoluzione indecente, diversa da quella vista nella versione live di installazione prova
<PreppyRock> glpiana: quella sempre vista in ogni recovery mode di ubuntu
<glpiana> adesso scopriamo che è ubuntu gnome e non ubuntu. ok, di che menu parli? cosa c'è scritto in questo menu?
<PreppyRock> glpiana: attività data centrale icone lingua, rete audio batt ...
<glpiana> PreppyRock, apri un terminale e intanto collegati a questo canale col pc in questione
<PreppyRock> menù di sinsitra le icone standard a destra il monitor tutte in verticale
<PreppyRock> glpiana: e come si fa? lancio xchat?
<glpiana> PreppyRock, dubito sia preinstallato xchat. puoi installarlo da terminale con sudo apt-get install xchat
<PreppyRock> ok
<PreppyRock> infatti
<PreppyRock> ok momento ci provo
<PreppyRock> sono paolo2, qui esco
<glpiana> paolo2, nel terminale scrivi: xrandr !paste | paolo2
<paolo2> glpiana, eccomi, video al solito indecente
<glpiana> !paste | paolo2
<ubot-it> paolo2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolo2> aspetta ho un solo terminale, se lo chiudo perdo la chat, vedo di collegarmi da internet
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> paolo2, di terminali ne hai fin che ne vuioi, basta aprirli
<paolo2> glpiana, event not found
<glpiana> paolo2, ?????
<paolo2> glpiana, dAMMI RETTA CIÒ provato, solo uno
<ExPBoy> seee
<paolo2> glpiana, va bene aete ragione voialtri allora. la risposta è quella al comando che mi hai scritto
<glpiana> paolo2, questo perchè clicchi sull'icona della dash di gnome shell. prova dal temrinale, menu file, a dire di aprire una nuova finestra
<glpiana> paolo2, il comando che devi dare è xrandr
<paolo2> glpiana, è ciò che copiai ctrl c e ctrl v quello mi scrive
<paolo2> glpiana, bash: !paste: event not found
<glpiana> paolo2, dai, mi stai prendendo in giro :)
<glpiana> è carnevale ormai
<paolo2> glpiana, ma figurati se tiprendo in gitro, vorrei risolvere e ti ringrazio per il tuo tempo
<glpiana> paolo2, allora per cortesia, se non mi stai prendendo in giro, nel terminale scrivi il comando che ti ho scritto due volte e ora una terza: xrandr
<piloz87> ciao a tutti
<paolo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10051679/
<glpiana> paolo2, riavvia, al grub premi "e" e dove trovi quiet splash, aggiungi, sulla stessa riga, la parola "nomodeset" senza virgolette. poi ctrl+x per avviare. vediamo che fa
<paolo2> glpiana, ma c'è ancora? non l'ho cancellato?
<paolo2> dico quiet splash
<glpiana> paolo2, c'è ancora, c'è ancora
<paolo2> ok riavvio
<piloz87> sono un principiante di linux e vorrei un'informazione, se aggiorno i servizi di una distro ubuntu server 12.04 devo ripristinare i file di configurazione o non vengono toccati durante l'aggiornamento? i servizi che dovrei aggiornare sono mysql apache php5 dovecot bind9 grazie mille in anticipo
<glpiana> piloz87, durante l'aggiornamento ti viene chiesto cosa fare, se sostituire le configurazioni o se mantenere quelle presenti
<piloz87> grazie mille glpiana, un'ultima cosa, vale anche se la macchina è remota e la controllo da ssh?
<glpiana> piloz87, non vedo cosa possa cambiare
<paolo2> glpiana, fatto, riavviato da questa risoluzione, come prima
<paolo2> 800x600
<glpiana> paolo2, nel terminale: lspci | grep -i vga
<piloz87> ok grazie mille!!
<paolo2> glpiana, mi muovo malissimo, non ho mai usato unity, mom
<glpiana> paolo2, unity? ma se prima avevi ubuntu gnome! vabbè, ho capito, vado a mangiare, va, che è meglio
<cife> buongiorno ragazzi avvrei bisogno di aiuto con ubuntu14,4 posso chiedere???
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buongiorno
<cife> avrei;)
<akis24> piloz87: di solito vengono aggiornati con le configurazioni esistenti e riavviati
<paolo2> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10051782/
<alexxxxxxxxxx> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho installato ubuntu 14.04 ma riesco ad avviarlo solo in recovery mode, altrimenti mi si blocca all'avvio con la schermata nera
<akis24> !chiedi | cife
<ubot-it> cife: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<paolo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10051782/
<paolo2> glpiana, e va beh buon appetito
<cife> ti ringrazio:) ho un ricevitore dvb usb dikom,in ubuntu non mi riconosce in automatico il dvb...come posso fare? ho ubuntu da circa 3 settimane e mi piace tantissimo orrei poter vedere anche i canali tv tnx=)
<akis24> cife: se qualcuno legge è puo' aiutarti ti rispondera' :)
<cristian_c> cife, apri un terminale e vediamo se è così
<cife> vi ringrazio:)
<cife> ok dimmi
<cife> aperto ora cosa scrivo?
<cristian_c> cife, collega il ricevitore al pc e digita: dmesg | tail && lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> cife, posta il risultato su pastebin
<Accio> Ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu 14.10 ho un problema con la connessione che <<>
<cristian_c> !paste | cife
<ubot-it> cife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Accio> e lentissima
<piloz87> grazie akis24,  qualcuno sa anche perchè ogni volta che mi arriva una mail dalla funzione php mail() di contatto sulla pagina del sito, google o yahoo me la manda nella cartella spam? ho già impostato tutta la sezione degli headers, solo che se metto reply-to: $mail-di-chi-invia, google mi dice che chi invia la mail potrebbe non essere davvero quel
<piloz87> l'indirizzo.
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, da quando accade questo?
<Accio> non riesco neanche ad aggiornare
<cife> ok c provo
<cristian_c> Accio, con cavo o wifi?
<Accio> wifi
<akis24> !chat | piloz87  non è argomento di supporto
<ubot-it> piloz87  non è argomento di supporto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Accio> con win ieri prima di eliminarlo andava bene
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian da ieri sera
<Accio> anche il telefono [ ok
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, cos'hai fatto ieri sera?
<cristian_c> (informaticamente parlando)
<piloz87> c'ho provato :D
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho installato ubuntu e cancellato windows
<lxde> salve a tutti lol
<alexxxxxxxxxx> poi ho reistallato ubuntu perchè mi si era bloccato sulla pagina viola con scritto UBUNTU e i 5 pallini sotto che giravano da 1 ora
<lxde> ho problemi con un vecchio pc con installato ubuntu 14.04 32 bit
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e alla fine si è avviato, appena ho fatto il reboot si è bloccato con la schermata nera, e lo fa ad ogni riavvio,
<lxde> io invece ho avuto problemi con lo schermo mi si spegne e no si accende piu che fare aspetto una vostra risposta
<cristian_c> Accio, eliminarlo?
<lxde> chi ha avuto il mio stesso problema
<lxde> vi ringrazio in anticipo
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, cancellato windows? Non mi sembra saggio appena installato ubuntu
<Accio> si eliminato windows
<alexxxxxxxxxx> l'ho fatto per sbaglio, mi diceva che non riconosceva nessun sistema operativo e mi chiedeva di installare ubuntu e cancellare il disco, e per sbaglio ho premuto AVANTI
<cristian_c> lxde, da quando accade?
<lxde> anche con windows xp avevo sti stessi problemi cosi decisi di togliere windows e montare ubuntu
<lxde> da 24 ore accade cristian
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, non te lo riconosceva forse perché non avevi disattivato il fastboot
<cristian_c> e quindi windows era ibernato
<alexxxxxxxxxx> eh lo so ma adesso ormai che devo fare...
<cristian_c> lxde, stessi problemi o da 24 ore?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi preme solo far funzionare ubuntu se è possibile
<lxde> cristian e un vecchio pentium 4 con 1 giga di ram
<lxde> da 24 ore cristian
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, avvia una live
<lxde> che dici reinstallo d'acapo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho anche chiesto qui ma non mi rispondeva nessuno
<cristian_c> <lxde> anche con windows xp avevo sti stessi problemi cosi decisi di togliere windows e montare ubuntu
<lxde> o butto il pc e me ne faccio uno nuovo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian intendi da cd?
<cristian_c> Accio, come mai eliminato?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, se hai installato da dvd/cd, sì...
<lxde> chi di voi usa ubuntu su vecchi pc
<akis24> lxde:  disattiva ibernazione  sospensione ecc dal menu delle impostazioni gestore  energia
<alexxxxxxxxxx> io ora sono collegato con ubuntu avviato (si avvia solo in recovery mode)
<lxde> principalmente perche no ho dvd lettore ma solo lettore cd
<lxde> e no mi legge la usb come boot
<Accio> ho montato ubunut percio niente piu windows
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cioè recovery mode e poi riavvia il sistema
<lxde> akis 24
<Accio> volutamente formattato
<cristian_c> Accio, eh, no, esiste il dual boot
<lxde> se almeno riuscissi ad entrare nel pc solo che mi fa accendere il pc e il monitor ma poi nulla piu
<Accio> si si lo so
<cristian_c> l'uno non esclude l'altro
<Accio> ma non
<akis24> lxde: non accende neanche se riavii il pc ?
<Accio> lo volevo piu avere
<cristian_c> Accio, prova via cavo
<lxde> akis si si accende ma poi no mi fa fare nulla no si accende il monito ma solo la luce e muovendo il mouse no fa niente
<cristian_c> ma io non ho capito questo:
<akis24> lxde: prova dal disco live prima e vedi se funziona
<cristian_c>  <lxde> anche con windows xp avevo sti stessi problemi cosi decisi di togliere windows e montare ubuntu
<Accio> non posso perche ho il router inn un altra stanza
<cristian_c> Accio, sempre andata lenta la wifi?
<cristian_c> Accio, ma è un pc desktop?
<lxde> akis grazie del consiglio ma vedi pero che quando 2 giorni fa decisi di togliere windows xp per ubuntu anche xp si era bloccato
<Accio> no con windows7 fino ieri andava alla grande
<lxde> come ubuntu ora io credo che sia il pc
<akis24> lxde: sembra anche a me
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian che devo fare?
<lxde> se no collego un lettore esterno e faccio partire da li elementary os
<cristian_c> Accio, intendo da quando hai usato ubuntu per la prima volta su quel pc
<akis24> lxde: qui si supporta ubuntu non altre distro
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, sei in live?
<Accio> si
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non so neanche cosa significa :(
<lxde> ok rimango su ubuntu allora che dici monto lubuntu che e piu leggero
<lxde> o rimango su ubuntu 32
<Accio> quando ho provato da cd andava
<alexxxxxxxxxx> so solo che sono col sistema operativo avviato
<lxde> bit
<Accio> si e un desktop
<cristian_c> lxde, scusa, ma su quel pc cosa ci volevi far girare?
<akis24> lxde: prova da disco live come ti ho detto  prima e verifica che vada bene
<cristian_c> lxde, ubuntu con unity?
<lxde> programmi cad 2d
<akis24> eh!!!!
<lxde> mi serve usare libre cad
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Accio> non trovo neanche i tasti per gli accenti
<cristian_c> lxde, ma che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<akis24> lxde: nno credo quel pc regga roba del genere specie con cosi poca ram
<cristian_c> Accio, ok
<cristian_c> Accio, ma appena installato, funzionava il wifi?
<Accio> no solo provandolo da cd
<cristian_c> Accio, quindi appena installato, ha smesso di funzionare?
<lxde> cristian c e un pentium 4 e ha un 1 giga di ram e scheda video da 512 processore da 2.4 ghz
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian credo di essere in live...
<cristian_c> lxde, e ci vuoi fare cad?
<cristian_c> O.o
<akis24>  <lxde> cristian e un vecchio pentium 4 con 1 giga di ram
<Accio> infatti anche in fase di installazione ha impiegato unn bel po di tempo
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, credi?
<Accio> di fatto si
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai fatto il boot da dvd?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian perdonami sono un novellino
<cristian_c> Accio, ma hai detto che in live il wifi andava
<Accio> si
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, dimmi soltanto se ora hai fatto il boot da dvd
<Accio> un po va anche adesso
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<Accio> sto scrivendo dal pc
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho fatto il boot normale, cioè ho messo in recovery mode e poi tra le varie opzioni mi ha chiesto ri riavviare, l'ho fatto, e mi ha fatto il riavvio
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non da dvd
<cristian_c> Accio, quindi non c'è differenza tra live e sistema installato?
<cristian_c> (prima avevi detto il contrario)
<Accio> forse mi sono espresso male, va lento ma funziona
<Accio> invece da live andava bene
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, appunto, ti avevo detto:
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, avvia una live
<cristian_c> <alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian intendi da cd?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, se hai installato da dvd/cd, sì...
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ma pare che non l'hai fatto
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok quindi spegno, infilo il dvd e riavvio da dvd
<cristian_c> <Accio> infatti anche in fase di installazione ha impiegato unn bel po di tempo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho un po paura, ma lo faccio ;)
<akis24> non scoppia nulla Accio :)
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, perché paura?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> paura che non si avvii
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, puoi anche fare il reboot con il dvd
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, il dvd?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, vediamo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> allora vado e riavvio e entro qua
<cristian_c> ma se andava prima, non si capisce perché non dovrebbe bootare ora
<alexxxxxxxxxx> se non riesco rientro come ho fatto prima
<alexxxxxxxxxx> a tra poco grazie
<cristian_c> Accio, sicuro che il wifi in live vada come un treno?
<Accio> si andava bene
<cristian_c> Accio, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Accio, e digita: lshw -C netowrk
<cristian_c> Accio, e digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> il secondo comando è corretto
<Accio> fatto
<cristian_c> Accio, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Accio
<ubot-it> Accio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian non mi fa fare il boot da dvd
<Accio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10052051/
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi da un errore, dice che non riesce a trovare non so che file
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, eh, ma ci eri riuscito in passato
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ???
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sono riuscito solo ad installare il sistema operativo da cd
<alexxxxxxxxxx> oppure ad accedere con try ubuntu without installing
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ubuntu non ci sta in un cd
<cristian_c> quindi...
<alexxxxxxxxxx> dvd scusa
<cristian_c> <alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian non mi fa fare il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, eh, ma ci eri riuscito in passato
<cristian_c> <alexxxxxxxxxx> no
<cristian_c> <alexxxxxxxxxx> sono riuscito solo ad installare il sistema operativo da cd
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, delle due l'una
<alexxxxxxxxxx> da dvd
<alexxxxxxxxxx> dai
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi sono sbagliato a scrivere
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, quindi non riesci a bootare con il supporto utlizzato precedentemente per l'installazione?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> esatto
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, che è quello che dicevo prima
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, e come hai fatto in passato?
<cristian_c> se non booti, non puoi installare
<alexxxxxxxxxx> forse mi sono spiegato malissimo ti rispiego il problema
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ieri ho installato ubuntu da dvd, cancellando il disco. a fine installazione si è bloccato. Ho spento, riavviato e mi compariva schermata nera. ho spento, riacceso il pc, entrato in recovery mode, poi selezionato l'opzione "resume" (per il ripristino del riavvio) e in questo modo mi si avvia. Ma se spengo e riaccendo il pc normalmente mi va sempre
<alexxxxxxxxxx> in schermata nera e devo rifare la cosa del recovery mode
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok, ma questo non vuol dire che in passato non hai fatto il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> se l'hai fatto prima, non puoi farlo adesso?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai cambiato qualcosa a livell odi bios/uefi?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ci ho provato, ho acceso, premuto ESC, mi chiede cosa usare per il boot, seleziono il dvd, e mi dà errore
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, e prima non accadeva, quindi?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> prima non esiste, ho ubuntu da ieri sera...
<cristian_c> lol
<alexxxxxxxxxx> con windows no, mai successo
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, scusa, come hai fatto a installare ubuntu senza bootarlo?
<cristian_c> questo è davvero un mistero
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, che c'entra windows?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho fatto try ubuntu without installing
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, quindi hai fatto il boot da dvd...
<alexxxxxxxxxx> controllato che la wifi e altre cose funzionassero e poi cliccato su installa
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si con try ubuntu without installing
<cristian_c> e an dava...
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, bene, non puoi fare la stessa cosa?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> la schermata faceva cagare era gigante ma andava
<cristian_c> e ora non più
<alexxxxxxxxxx> quindi riavvio facendo try ubuntu without installing?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ma va?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, sono parecchi minuti che lo sto dicendo
<cristian_c> inascoltato
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok, accendo, premo esc giusto?
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> è dall'inizio che dico di avviare in live
<cristian_c> e si è perso tempo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si ma io sono ignorantissimo, mi devi parlare terra terra ;)
<Accio> ci sono riuscito...
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok a tra poco
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cristian_c> può aiutarti a capire
<cristian_c> Accio, a far che?
<Accio> a postare il tutto
<cristian_c> Accio, posta il link al paste
<Accio> fatto
<Accio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10052051/
<Accio> comunque eccolo
<cristian_c> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rtl8187 driverversion=3.16.0-23-generic firmware=N/A ip=192.168.0.3 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
<cristian_c> Accio, digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> Accio, ifconfig -a
<cife> ciao a tti
<cristian_c> Accio, tutti i risultati sempre su pastebin
<cife> cristian c ho incollato il risultato del test usb dvb
<Accio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10052214/
<Accio> vai
<cristian_c> cife, posta il link al paste
<cife> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10052201/
<cristian_c> Accio, quindi che la connessione è stata pure stabilita
<cristian_c> con il router
<Accio> si si quello da subito anche in fase di installazione pero e lentissimo
<cristian_c> * N3mo (~daniele@31.193.22.74) è entrato in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> ho selezionato male
<cristian_c> [ 3348.023762] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Afatech
<cristian_c> [ 3348.027852] usb 1-1: dvb_usb_v2: found a 'KWorld USB DVB-T TV Stick II (VS-DVB-T 395U)' in cold state
<cristian_c> [ 3348.068858] usb 1-1: Direct firmware load failed with error -2
<cristian_c> [ 3348.074314] usb 1-1: dvb_usb_v2: Did not find the firmware file 'dvb-usb-af9015.fw'. Please see linux/Documentation/dvb/ for more details on firmware-problems. Status -2
<cristian_c> [ 3348.074339] dvb_usb_af9015: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -2
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1b80:e395 Afatech
<cristian_c> Accio, eh, ma in fase di installazione andava più che bene
<cife> non capisco...
<Accio> era gia lento in installazione
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1458746
<cristian_c> Accio, per favore
<cristian_c> Accio, hai cambiato idea non so quante volte
<Accio> ma non credo
<Accio> io ho detto che in live andava bene
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Accio, sicuro che il wifi in live vada come un treno?
<cristian_c> <Accio> si andava bene
<cristian_c> Accio, infatti
<cristian_c> cife, in pratica non ha caricato il firmware
<cristian_c> e di conseguenza il driver disponibile
<cife> grazie:) e come potrei farlo funzionare?
<cristian_c> Accio, perché se non va nel sistema installato è un conto, se non va anche in live, è un altro discorso ancora
<cristian_c> cife, per esempio, ho linkato una discussione al forum di ubuntu
<cife> nel forum trovo la soluzione?
<Accio> non va sul sistema installato
<cristian_c> cife, una delle cose che si fa di solito è installare il pacco con i firmware
<cristian_c> cife, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<cristian_c> <Accio> era gia lento in installazione
<cristian_c> Accio, sono cose diverse
<cristian_c> Accio, quindi, sarebbe molto utile se chiarissi definitivamente la situazione
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> eccomi cristian, sono in live
<cristian_c> cife, ah, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, apri gparted e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | alexxxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxxx: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ho dovuto settare nomodeset
<cife> ok tnx
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, ok
<Accio> riesco a chattare, ma se avvio per esempio l" aggiornamento del supporto lingue non riesce a scaricare
<cristian_c> Accio, attenzione, non è che magari è un problema non di connessione wifi?
<cristian_c> Accio, nel senso, hai il problema solo con i repository?
<Accio> scusa ma cosa e i repository
<cristian_c> !repository | Accio
<ubot-it> Accio: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> Accio, il primo link
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> http://imgur.com/KBYUTad
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> eccola
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, la situazione è strana
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, hai installato da dvd, giusto?
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> 0_0
<Accio> ok grazie
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> si
<Accio> comunque anche ad aprire le pagine web e lentino
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, nel senso, la prima partizione
<cristian_c> Accio, che pc è?
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> e che devo fare?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, la prima partizione è di boot, formattata in fat32
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, è un pc con uefi?
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, digita: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, eh, ma controlla
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ok
<Accio> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz × 2  4GB di ram   GPU NVidia geforce 8800gt  hd 500gb
<cristian_c> Accio, eh, ma non è un po' scarso per unity?
<cife> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10052479/
<cristian_c> cife, non so che stai facendo
<cristian_c> cife, il comando era un altro
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ho digitato sudo parted -l  cosa devo leggerti_
<Accio> i requisiti li ha
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> cife, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<cristian_c> Accio, eh, ma è 'lentino'
<cristian_c> con le pagine web
<cife> si fatto poi ho rifatto il test e questo è il risultato
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, controlla anche se hai un pc con bios uefi
<cristian_c> cife, ma mi serviva l'output di quel comando
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> mi dai il linke di pastebin? e come controllo se ho un bios uefi?
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> link
<cristian_c> cife, digita: dpkg -l | grep firmware
<cristian_c> !pastebin | alexxxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !uefi | alexxxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxxx: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Fabrizio_2> giorno a tutti. Mi potete dare una mano a capire come configurare le schede eth del mio PC? mi stà facendo impazzire.
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<cristian_c> Accio, intanto magari prova a dare un update
<cristian_c> Accio, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, più schede?
<Fabrizio_2> 2 schede
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, le configuri graficamente tramite l'applet che trovi sulla barra
<cristian_c> Fabrizio_2, nessuna funzionante?
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10052538/
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, comando sbagliato
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, 'l', non 'I'
<cife> fatto incollo il risultato ?
<cristian_c> comunque, sì, pare proprio uefi: Partition Table: gpt
<cristian_c> cife, su pastebin
<cife> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> cristian in questa modalit' non mi riconosce bene la tastiera
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> i pulsanti sono sfalsati
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> non so davvero come fare, le sto provando tutte
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, in live ci sta, perché è tastiera con layout americano
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, sì, ma la 'l' la trovi
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> una i>
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ?
<cristian_c> elle
<cristian_c> l di livorno :P
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> e quella ho messo
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, ah , giusto, dopo, scusami
<cristian_c> inizialmente, no
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> mi avevi scritto un altro comando poi ?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, comunque, pare proprio pc con uefi
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, sì
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> si capirai e come la trovo mo quella barretta
<cife> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10052593/
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, copia e incolla
<cristian_c> cife, ok, hai riavviato il sistema dopo aver installato i due pacchetti?
<cife> no riavvio?
<cristian_c> cife, non l'hai fatto?
<cife> no
<cristian_c> cife, ok, fallo
<cife> ok:)
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ok c e scrito EFI V 2.31 by american megatrends
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, perfetto
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, sei in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> con bios uefi ovviamene
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ora?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, a questo punto bisogna fare una cosa
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> si
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, hai detto che entri solo in recovery
<cristian_c> ma qual è l'errore che ottieni con il boot normale?
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> in recovery e poi seleziono resume *ripristino del riavvio(
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, puoi postare una schermata?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, dico, con il boot classico
<cristian_c> senza recovery
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> mi esce scritto che non trova il file EFI e qualcosa, tipo blacklight
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, allora fai una cosa
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, ripara il boot
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> e poi mi compare schermata nera solo col puntatore del mouse
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, con boot-repair
<cristian_c> !info bootrepair
<ubot-it> Package bootrepair does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> intendi sempre dal recovery mode?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxxx, prima di tutto, leggi la guida linkata
<cristian_c> se hai dubbi, chiedi qua
<cristian_c> Accio, digitato il comando?
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ok provo e se non funziona rientro
<cristian_c> ok
<cife> riavviato ma nulla
<cristian_c> cife, scollega e ricollega il ricevitore, poi digita: dmesg | tail && lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> Ciao a tutti,ho un problema con i messaggi di risposta sul Forum,qualsiasi cosa scrivo mi dice che Impossibile determinare le dimensioni dell’immagine. (ovviamente senza caricare immagini o altro)
<glpiana> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZioNe> e non è supporto ad Ubuntu chiedere del Forum? -.-"
<cife> ho riavviato ma non mi riconosce il dvb
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian niente da fare, fatto il boot-repair ma si blocca in schermata nera all'avvio
<glpiana> LoZioNe, no. una cosa è il forum, una cosa è il sistema che gira sul tuo pc. non trovi?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah non c'è più cristian...
<LoZioNe> giplana, ok chiedo venia...
<cife> chi mi puo aiutare???
<glpiana> <cristian_c> cife, scollega e ricollega il ricevitore, poi digita: dmesg | tail && lsusb && lsusb -t
<cife> nn c'è nessuno???
<glpiana> <cristian_c> cife, scollega e ricollega il ricevitore, poi digita: dmesg | tail && lsusb && lsusb -t
<glpiana> cife, ma quante volte bisogna scriverti la stessa cosa?
<glpiana> s
<cife> scusami nn avevo sentito che mi avevi risposto
<gigirock> cife, sentito ?
<cife> no nel altro pc con chrome si sentiva un suono alla risposta con firefox no
<cife> incollo il risultato?
<cife> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10053152/
<glpiana> cialu, nel terminale: locate dvb_usb_af9015
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> cife ^^
<cife> ok
<cife> nn sucede nulla
<glpiana> cife, scrivi: wget https://github.com/OpenELEC/dvb-firmware/blob/master/firmware/dvb-usb-af9015.fw
<cife> mi dice: file o directory non esistente
<Fabrizio_2> giorno a tutti. Mi potete dare una mano a capire come configurare le schede eth del mio PC? mi stà facendo impazzire.
<glpiana> cife, mi sa che scrivi male. fai copia e incolla
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, che devi fare con ste schede?
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: Mi accontento di farne andare una. Vorrei collegarlo in rete con ip statico.
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: Funzionava tutto. Dopo l'aggiornamento, non va piu nulla
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, il tuo router è configurato per usare ip statici?
<Fabrizio_2> sono dopo un gateway. Comunque si.
<cife> fatto nel browser...lo incollavo nel terminale e n funzionava
<glpiana> cife, nel terminale dovevi incollarlo il comando. non è che salti il wget?
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, apri il gestore di rete e configura ipv4 in manuale con tutti i parametri della tua rete. non è diverso da come è sempre stato
<cife> nn sono molto pratico allora apro il terminale e incollo: https://github.com/OpenELEC/dvb-firmware/blob/master/firmware/dvb-usb-af9015.fw ???
<glpiana> cife, lo scrivo ancora una volta, se poi non lo capisci soffermati a rileggere la frase più e più volte. in un termninale scrivi il seguente comando:  wget https://github.com/OpenELEC/dvb-firmware/blob/master/firmware/dvb-usb-af9015.fw
<LoZioNe> Domanda: su Win7 ho provato Comodo Browser,basato su Chrome (ma c'è anche con altri browser...),ho scoperto la modalità virtuale,e la trovo abbastanza valida.Esiste la stessa possibilità anche su Linux?
<glpiana> LoZioNe, sarebbe?
<cife> avevi ragione saltavo il wget
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: uso ubuntu server senza grafica. Solo terminale. con ifconfig mi da solo interfaccia lo
<cife> dice che il firmware è salvato..ora che faccio?
<LoZioNe> gplana, il browser non viene avviato come processo reale,ma come processo virtuale.Quindi teoricamente maggiore sicurezza,senza contare che non salva nessun dato sul pc
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/ConfigurazioneManualeRete
<glpiana> cife, scrivi: sudo mv dvb-usb-af9015.fw /lib/firmware
<glpiana> LoZioNe, ok
<cife> fatto poi?
<glpiana> cife, stacca la penna e riattaccala
<cife> ok nn funziona..nel ultimo passaggio sudo ecc...non ho nessuna risposta dal terminale
<glpiana> cife, scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | cife
<ubot-it> cife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexxxxxxxxxx> scusate se mi dice che un pacchetto è di cattiva qualità evito di installarlo? si tratta di amule adunanza...
<glpiana> alexxxxxxxxxx, dove lo hai preso?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sul sito di emule
<glpiana> alexxxxxxxxxx, amule-adunanza è nei repository ufficiali, perchè non lo prendi da software center o chi per esso?
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: ora una funziona. Se ti scrivo la configurazione, mi puoi dire se va bene?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> glpiana sono nuovo, non so come si fa, mi spiegheresti in breve? :)
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, non son pratico di ip statici
<glpiana> alexxxxxxxxxx, apri il software di gestione dei pacchetti e cerchi amule
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: ok grazie comunque. Ora provo la seconda :)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok grazie
<alexxxxxxxxxx> fatto grazie mille
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: Fatto. ma al riavvio perde comunque la configurazione dell'IP
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, non so dirti
<Fabrizio_2> ho provato anche a smanettare con file di configurazione. ma nulla. Reinstallerò tutto. :(
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, ti troveresti di fronte alla stessa situazione
<Fabrizio_2> glpiana: forse. ma devo capire il perchè. anche in DHCP non prende l'IP
<glpiana> Fabrizio_2, nessuna delle due schede?
<Fabrizio_2> nessuna.
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: il rutter ha nat abilitato?
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: Sono in rete locate per ora. Mi collega ad internet tramite gataway
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: il gw è il rutter e se non è abilitato nat non ti assegna ip
<Fabrizio_2> ho un server DHCP per assegnare gli IP
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: allora e per quale motivo
<cife> si è impallato il pc...e ho dovuto riavviare...il dvb usb nn funziona
<jester-> rutter e network manager fanno il lavoro
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: la rete funziona. Se assegno al PC con ubuntu un IP statico da terminalòe, lo prende. Appena riavvio, non va piu
<cife> non ricordo chi mi stava aiutando nei passagi,molto gentile fra 'altro...ma qualcosa non ha funzionato
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: logico, da terminale al reboot si resettra, assegnarlo in nm è troppo complicato?
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: in nm?
<jester-> network manager alias modifica connessioni
<jester-> in modifica ipv4
<Fabrizio_2> ubuntu server da terminale. Modifica del file interfaces
<jester-> aah server, non so se va scritto interfaces, nella desktop no
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: auto eth0
<Fabrizio_2> #iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Fabrizio_2>  
<Fabrizio_2> iface eth0 inet static
<Fabrizio_2>   address 192.168.1.254
<Griso> jester-: vabbe. mi ha buttato fuori per flooding
<jester-> ! paste | Fabrizio_2
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fabrizio_2> si, ora lo metto :)
<Fabrizio_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10053816/
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: è ncompleto
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: Cosa manca?
<jester-> manca il gw che ip ha il ruttere a mi pare che 1.254 sia riservato metti per es .1.10
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: il gateway manca da dove prende la connessone
<jester-> cioè ip del router che è?
<Fabrizio_2> il pc che fa da gateway è 192.168.1.36. Metto quello allora
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: e il rutter  che ip ha
<Fabrizio_2> il router non lo vedo direttamente
<jester-> che comnada è sempre lui
<jester-> prova as aggiungere gateway 192.168.1.36
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: Non nel mio caso. Io ho una rete locale con server DHCP. Un PC ha 2 porte e fa da gateway tra la rete e il router collegato an internet
<jester-> ma se è tipo access point erve ip del router
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: ho provato ma non va
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: senza gw in statico non va manco as e piangi
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: ip router?
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: 192.168.1.199 non visibile dalla rete
<jester-> strano ip
<jester-> èrova con quello
<jester-> prova
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: è un router normale o cazzillo aziendale
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: fa in fretta a vedere
<jester-> metti in dhcp e poi dai route nel terminale
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: è un modem-router fornito dalla tim. tipo quelli da casa
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: allora non puo avere .199    se non è stato modificato di spolito è 192.168.1.1
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: all'avvio del PC  Appare Starting configure network device [fail]
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: è sato modificato.
<jester-> aggiungi riga a interfaces gateway 192.168.1.1
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: non esiste questo IP nella rete
<jester-> il pc che  dovrebbe fare da gw è stao configurato per mandare sulla eth?
<Fabrizio_2> si. Funziona con 3 pc con win
<jester-> con regola iptalbes
<jester-> allora cone gw devi mettere ip della eth di quel pc
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: provato ma non va
<jester-> aggiungi la riga a intefaces e riavvia il network
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: logico che il gw deve avere ip statico
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: Aspetta. Tolgo IP statico e torno al dhcp con iface eth0 inet dhcp. prove, ma anche così non va.
<jester-> commenta iface eth0 inet static
<jester->   address 192.168.1.254
<jester->   netmask 255.255.255.0
<jester-> e scommenta #iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: fatto. manche così nulla.
<jester-> poi sudo service network-manager restart
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: Ho riavviato il PC :)
<jester-> no serve
<jester-> dns a posto?
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: Non capisco perchè andava e dopo l'aggiornamento, non va piu
<Fabrizio_2> non ho dns
<jester-> Fabrizio_2: con interfaces che hai postato logico che non va e il statico servono i dns
<jester-> non mi ricordo come si scrivono in interfaces
<BoyDark> Salve signori, non sono riuscito a trovare un  guida che mi spiegasse come disabilitare Grub all'avvio
<Fabrizio_2> jester-: però andava
<jester-> BoyDark: cioè?
<BoyDark> cossicchè possa essere chiamato solo su mio comando con il tasto shift
<BoyDark> jester- per velocizzare l'avvio del sistema
<jester-> BoyDark: senza grub non parte nessun os
<jester-> al max lo puoi nascondere
<BoyDark> intendo l'interfaccia, quella che dura 10 sec e non premo alcun tasto
<jester-> puoi abbassare il tempo
<BoyDark> ecco, nascondere :D
<jester-> ma se non abbassi il tempo sempre 10 sec aspetterà
<BoyDark> però voglio che quando premo shift lui compaia
<BoyDark> ok, provo quindi a cercare una guida per nascondere grub, vedo se trovo qualcosa :)
<BoyDark> grazie
<jester-> che compaia o non per il tempo se non setti diversamente cambia na sega
<BoyDark> si, solo che non so come si setta
<jester-> BoyDark: devi editare /etc/default/grub
<BoyDark> ok
<jester-> salvarlo e aggoirnare grub
<BoyDark> cosa devo cambiare?
<BoyDark> ci sarà scritto time da qualche parte?
<nex_necis> non cambiare grub se non sai cosa stai facendo
<BoyDark> so cosa voglio fare
<jester-> BoyDark: GRUB_TIMEOUT=10  fai per es GRUB_TIMEOUT=3
<BoyDark> se invece di 3 facessi 0?
<BoyDark> è solo una domanda
<BoyDark> jester-
<jester-> BoyDark: poi se to servce il menu per andare in recovery po per partire con altro kernel o so non hai la possibilità di vederlo  premendo maiusc
<jester-> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  lo naconde ma è inutile
<BoyDark> si, quello che intendo, quando voglio che compaia premo tranquillamente maiusc
<BoyDark> però se metto zero scompare, vero?
<jester-> BoyDark: ti ho scritto sopra la logica
<BoyDark> così l'avvio dura meno
<BoyDark> ok
<jester-> poi vedi te
<BoyDark> si, ho capito.
<jester-> se rischiare per 3 secondi di reinstallare il sistema perchè non acche al menu
<jester-> accedi
<BoyDark> Scusa un attimo, quando io premo maiusc, Grub parte senza timeout?
<BoyDark> ossia ha un  tempo infinito?
<jester-> BoyDark: hai 3 secondi permere freccia giu
<jester-> se setti 3 secondi
<jester-> modificato il file va dato: sudo update-grub o non sa dei cambiamenti
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> ora decido. Grazie
<Alfasus> salve
<Alfasus> Ho un PC con due dischi. Sul primo ho installato un Windows ed un Kubuntu; sul secondo disco ho installato un altro Kubuntu. Opero normalmente con il secondo Kubuntu. Grub per default fa partire il primo Kubuntu. Vorrei che per default partisse il primo Kubuntu. Cosa debbo fare perchè Grub operi come io desidero?
<jester-> modifichi /etc/default/grub
<Alfasus> Vorrei che per default partisse il SECONDO Kubuntu
<Alfasus> jester, del primo o del secondo Kubuntu?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> 0 è la prima voce 1 la seconda etc etc
<Alfasus> jester-, intendevo dire il file grub che si trova sul primo kubuntu o quello che si trova sul secondo kubuntu?
<jester-> nella kubuntu da cui è installato grub
<Alfasus> jester, non so dove è installato grub. Come posso saperlo?
<jester-> Alfasus: lo fai su entrambe
<jester-> Alfasus: oppure vai sulla kakkaubuntu che vuoi usare come principame e installi gub da li
<jester-> cosi la mette per prima
<Alfasus> jester-, mi dici come si installa grub?, grazie
<jester-> quanti dischi hai
<Alfasus> jester, 3
<jester-> Alfasus e quale dei tre parte la boot?
<jester-> al
<Alfasus> jester, su quello che io chiamo il primo
<jester-> sudo install-grub /dev/sda   e poi sudo update-grub
<Alfasus> jester,  posso dare questi comandi dal secondo kubuntu, quello su cui in questo momento sto?
<jester-> Alfasus: comada il sistema da cui installi
<Alfasus> jester-, ricevo:  sudo: install-grub: command not found
<jester->   sudo: grub-install
<Alfasus> jester, fatto. provo a ripartire
<Alfasus> jester-, problema risolto GRAZIE    p.s. perchè kakkaubuntu?
<jester-> Alfasus: lol
<padovansalento> lol a tutti ho problemi con tor su ubuntu 14.04.1
<padovansalento> ma perche prima funzionava e ora no piu
<padovansalento> ma ce un altro modo per navigare anonimi con ubuntu se si grazie dell aiuto
<LostInMyHead> sera
<jester-> !chat | padovansalento
<ubot-it> padovansalento: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<piripuz> scusate, qual'è il percorso di un file sulla scrivania, /home/nome_utente/scrivania/nome_del_file, no?
<piripuz> no aspettate, esiste il collegamento ad un .desktop?
<salentos> sera ce qualche pugliese qui
<salentos> o problemi con il pc fisso se ce qualche pugliese per avere un aiuto dal vivo
<salentos> perche virtuale no riesco a risolvere
<M4N70> c'è qualche buon anima che mi può aiutare?
<M4N70> ragazzi, oggi dopo gli aggiornamenti che ho fatto ieri ubuntu 14.10 non vuole saperne di partire... dopo il boot devo aspettare circa 15 minuti peraccedere alla schermata di blocco e se continuo sul login resta una schermata nera. cosa posso fare?
<piripuz> scusate, esiste un percorso di un .desktop?
<krabador> /usr/share/applications
<krabador> oppure ~/.local/share/applications/
<piripuz> no io ho un .desktop sulla scrivania, come faccio ad aprirlo da terminale?
<piripuz> con il percorso intendo
<krabador> piripuz, i .desktop su ubuntu sono in qui percorsi
<krabador> quello che hai nella scrivania è in /home/user/Scrivania
<piripuz> http://i.imgur.com/I1czQrU.png questo come lo apro?
<h81m-k> ciao!
<krabador> non la leggi la voce "posizione"?
<h81m-k> ho un problema..
<krabador> h81m-k, chiedi
<h81m-k> scusa è che è la prima volta che uso la chat...
<h81m-k> volevo fare il dual boot di ubuntu 14.04 e windows 8.1 ma non riesco a disattivare il secure boot
<piripuz> si io nel terminale digito /home/pietro/Scrivania/...?
<h81m-k> è scritto in grigio e non posso selezionarlo...
<krabador> piripuz, hai mai usato un editor di testo?
<h81m-k> no ma ubuntu non lo ho ancora installato...
<piripuz> perchè?
<h81m-k> la mia scheda madre è h81m-k
<h81m-k> ho gia provato a mettere una passw amministratore nel bios ma nulla
<krabador> piripuz, se vuoi fare un lanciatore per un comando, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/LauncherFileDesktop
<piripuz> il lanciatore per il comando ce l'ho già... ora come lo apro da terminale?
<krabador> piripuz, consulta questo, e se vuoi poterlo scorrere nella dash deve andare in uno dei 2 percorsi che ti ho segnalato prima
<krabador> piripuz, sicuro di aver fatto correttamente il lanciatore?
<piripuz> si quello funziona
<krabador> piripuz, ti lamentavi dell'h tempo fa...
<piripuz> ma ora quel lanciatore non ha un percorso suo?
<h81m-k> avete consigli?
<h81m-k> per me intendo...
<krabador> piripuz, sudo gedit /home/pietro/Scrivania/'spegni in 20 min'
<krabador> se ci sono spazi nel nome
<krabador> e si chiama in quel modo
<krabador> h81m-k, puoi dire il modello preciso del notebook?
<krabador> h81m-k, lo leggi in una targhetta apposta al di sotto del notebook
<h81m-k> no io ho un desktop..
<h81m-k> scusa ero andato a prendere una cosa
<krabador> h81m-k, puoi indicare allora il modello della scheda madre?
<h81m-k> h81m-k
<h81m-k> ho usato il mio nome apposta
<krabador> h81m-k, consulta il manuale disponibile nella voce supporto, nel sito asus
<h81m-k> ma è uguale al manuale cartaceo o è diverso?
<krabador> dovrebbe essere lo stesso. Se windows 8 è stato installato in modalità uefi, ubuntu va comunque installato in modalità uefi
<krabador> e non con secure boot disabilitato
<h81m-k> ok grazie
<h81m-k> e per abilitare il grub boot repair dovrebbe funzionare?
<h81m-k> e c'è da mettere qualche opzione specifica per installarlo in uefi o va automaticamente?
<krabador> h81m-k, basta usare la versione 14.10
<h81m-k> ok
<krabador> h81m-k, in caso, entra nel bios, va nella sezione boot, e ci sono le 2 opzioni per uefi
<h81m-k> ma la xx.10 dovrebe essere un pò meno stabile o sbaglio?
<krabador> che sono csm e secure boot
<h81m-k> ?
<h81m-k> cosa
<krabador> <krabador> h81m-k, in caso, entra nel bios, va nella sezione boot, e ci sono le 2 opzioni per uefi <krabador> che sono csm e secure boot
<h81m-k> ah ok
<h81m-k> ma la xx.10 dovrebe essere un pò meno stabile o sbaglio?
<krabador> la 14.10 non è lts, non è che "è un po' meno stabile" .
<krabador> sbagli
<h81m-k> so però che riceve aggiornamenti per 2 anni invece che 5
<krabador> la 14.04 è supportata 5 anni in sicurezza, ma il software rimane ancorato, tranne firefox, e pochissimo altro, al periodo dell'uscita
<h81m-k> giusto?
<krabador> le versioni intermedie forniscono software piu' aggiornato, ad un periodo successivo
<h81m-k> scusa non avevo visto che mi avevi risposto
<h81m-k> ok grazie penso che installerò la 14.10
<krabador> ma invitano ad aggiornare, alla fine del periodo di supporto, che è 9 mesi
<krabador> 14.10 supporta meglio uefi
<h81m-k> ma non c'è da usare boot repair con la 14.10?
<krabador> h81m-k, se poi windows 8 non è installato in modalità uefi, puoi tramquillamente disabilitare secure boot, disabilitare uefi, e mettere qualsiasi cosa tu voglia, senza problemi
<krabador> anche la 14.04
<h81m-k> ok
<krabador> h81m-k, boot repair serve, se si installa ubuntu col pc, senza secure boot, abilitato, ed in legacy mode, quando windows 8 è installato in modalità uefi
<h81m-k> io penso di averlo i modalità uefi
<h81m-k> in
<krabador> h81m-k, 14.10 supporta meglio la modalità uefi, in modo da poter essere installato in tale modalità, senza quindi poi ricorrere a boot repair
<krabador> !uefi | h81m-k
<ubot-it> h81m-k: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<salvatore757> buonasera chiedo un aiuto per poter istallare windows sul mio asus che ha preistallato ubuntu.....siccome ho letto che c e bisogno del cd live per poter formattare la partizione del disco mi potete mandare il link dove posso scaricarlo il mio pc e un asus 1215P ringrazio antixipatamente
<it-32> scusate come posso rimuovere questa ppa?
<it-32> http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/ utopic/main amd64 Packages
<krabador> it-32, software-properties-gtk , "altro software"
<piripuz> ma perchè se io scrivo sudo gedit /home/pietro/Scrivania/'spegni in 20 min' me lo prende ma se scrivo /home/pietro/Scrivania/'spegni in 20 min' dice che non è esistente?
<it-32> grazie krabador ma mi serviva il comando esatto da terminale
<krabador> it-32, prego, ma mandi quel comando, lo disabiliti, chiudi , sudo apt-get update , ed hai fatto
<krabador> salvatore757, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> it-32, sempre disinstallando il software che quel ppa ha installato
<krabador> per non avere problemi poi nel sistema
<it-32> ok seguo i tuoi consigli
<salvatore757> grazie mille......un altra cosa.......il negozio che ho chiesto di formattare il pc mettendo windows mi ha detto una caxxata allora?forse non era capace di farlo?quindi mi assicuri che si puo fare senza che il pc abbia problemi di rallentamento?grazie ancora--
<fenniv> ciao, ho scaricato la iso, l'ho montata ma quando vado a installarla mi da errore (manca un file dell'installazione). come posso fare?
<krabador> salvatore757, cosa vuoi mettere nel computer, ubuntu o windows?
<fenniv> ubuntu
<fenniv> ah scusa non parlavi a me
<krabador> fenniv, montata dove, e come?
<LostInMyHead> si può benissimo mettere windows, poi per quale versione dipende dalle caratteristiche del pc, una volta scelta la versione ti compri il dvd e vai
<krabador> fenniv, si scarica la iso, la si mette in un dvd o pendrive usb
<fenniv> montata con poweriso su un'unità virtuale k
<LostInMyHead> fenniv: così non ottieni niente
<fenniv> l'ho messa anche su una usb ma sempre quell'errore
<krabador> fenniv, in quel modo , da windows, devi installarlo con wine
<salvatore757> krabador.....ho ubuntu preistallato e vorrei mettere windows
<krabador> fenniv, quii si supportano solo installazioni reali
<krabador> salvatore757, in questo canale si fa supporto ad ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> fenniv: come l'hai messa su usb?
<fenniv> unetbootin
<krabador> fenniv, fai la pendrive o il dvd, lo mandi in boot, e segui l'installazione reale
<krabador> !usbwin | fenniv
<ubot-it> fenniv: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<salvatore757> mi  scuso.....ma non sono molto pratico.....solo se si puo o non si puo
<LostInMyHead> o puoi anche solo provarlo fenniv
<LostInMyHead> salvatore757: ti è già stato detto
<krabador> salvatore757, con il modello del pc, vai nel sito del produttore, vedi nella sezione di supporto , la disponibilità o meno di driver per windows, ed a quale versione supportata, e ti regoli di conseguenza
<krabador> salvatore757, se installi windows, e vuoi averlo in dual boot con ubuntu, devi poi ripristinare grub, perchè windows sovrascrive il settore di avvio del disco
<salvatore757> grazie mille ...krabador molto gentile e mi scuso con tutti per aver sbagliato sezione b.serata
<krabador> salvatore757, buona serata
<krabador> per come installare windows, consulta risorse dedicate a riguardo
<cercoaiuto> Ciao non mi va ubuntu per il problema della cpu cosa devo fare?
<cercoaiuto> Hello I'm not going to the problem of ubuntu cpu what should I do ?
<krabador> "per il problema della cpu" quale?
<krabador> spiegati
<LostInMyHead> magari poi anche la versione di ubuntu
<lasa81> buonasera a tutti
<lasa81> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lasa81> ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04.1 su un notebook...l'installazione è andata bene ma, quando avvio il pc ci mette una vita....ho notato che da questo "errore"
<lasa81> http://i.imgur.com/6ABBvHJ.jpg
<lasa81> qualcu
<lasa81> sapete per caso di cosa si tratta?
<cife> ciao a tutti...ho un problema con un dvb t usb...ubuntu 14,4 non la riconosce..mi potreste aiutare???grazie
<cristian_c> cife, hai digitato i comandi?
<cife> ciao cristian:) si piu volte ma niente da fare
<cristian_c> cife, puoi postarmi i risultati?
<cife> forse ho sbagliato qualche passaggio
<cristian_c> cife, in che senso?
<cristian_c> son comandi che restituiscono info
<cife> ho scaricato il firmware ma niente...riprovo da capo???
<cristian_c> cife, posso vedere i risultati dei comandi che ti ho indicato?
<cife> si me li puoi ridire perfavore non li ricordo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> cife, scollega e ricollega il ricevitore, poi digita: dmesg | tail && lsusb && lsusb -t
<APaternoster> Ciao a tutti ragazzi :) Come state ? Ho un problema:( Non riesco a montare correttamente i file .iso con l'utility "monta immagini disco" (è quella presente di default in Ubuntu). L'immagine la vedo nell'utility disco, ma devo premere sul tastino "play" per vederla nel file manager Nautilus.. Una volta se mi sembra di ricordare che montava tutto e
<APaternoster> lo faceva vedere in Nautilus. C'è una soluzione ? Posso reinstallare magari quel pacchetto ?
<cife> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10059545/
<cristian_c> APaternoster, prova a montarla manualmente da terminale
<lasa81> nessuna idea sull'errore al boot che mi da ubuntu appena installato?
<lasa81> http://i.imgur.com/6ABBvHJ.jpg
<lasa81> ci mette davvero una vita ad avviarsi...
<lasa81> (solo ora ho notato lo stesso errore persino se la carico da live dvd...
<cristian_c> cife, quindi, dopo aver installato linux-firmware e linux-firmware-nonfree adesso hai questa situazione?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: io se clicco su quel tastino play vedo tutto, anche il disco in Nautilus, ma una volta quando dal menu che si apriva col click destro sulla .iso mi montava automaticamente e compariva la iso montata nel menu a sinistra in Nautilus.. ora devo andare nell'utility disco per farla vedere nel menu laterale..
<cife> si ...ho installato anche altri firmware...è una situazione messa male???
<cristian_c> lasa81, mi sembra una cosa legata a cups, è solo un problema di boot ritardato?
<cristian_c> cife, hai installato altri firmware?
<cristian_c> O.o
<APaternoster> cristian_c: non voglio farlo da terminale, voglio che funzioni dal menu del click destro..
<cife> si aspe ti dico subito
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ah, ora ho capito il problema
<lasa81> si cristian_c...
<cife> questo qui..: dvb-usb-af9015.fw
<cristian_c> APaternoster, quindi ti manca la scorciatoia da menu clic destro?
<cristian_c> lasa81, quanto tempo ci mette?
<lasa81> però come può essere...? anche da live??
<lasa81> all'incirca 10 min
<cristian_c> cife, hai detto altri, solo questo?
<cristian_c> cife, e come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> lasa81, è un tempo non piccolo
<cristian_c> lasa81, da quanto tempo accade
<cristian_c> ?
<cife> credo solo questo...da terminale ho seguito il consiglio dato da nn ricordo come si chiama...
<cristian_c> cife, credi?
<cristian_c> cife, puoi controllare quello che hai fatto?
<cife> non ci riesco...come posso fare?
<lasa81> da oggi pome appena ho preso in mano quel pc dove mi han chiesto di metter su ubuntu..
<cife> perche poi ho spento il pc...
<APaternoster> cristian_c: scusa se mi sono spiegato male :( No cristian_c. La ho la scorciatoia, ma quando clicco non fa nulla o meglio mi crea un disco che vedo nell'utility disco che è collegato all'immagine, ma poi per vedere questo disco in Nautilus devo montarlo cliccando sull'iconcina simile ad un tasto "play" e cosi vedo quel disco da Nautilus e posso acc
<APaternoster> edervi. Prima col click destro me la montava e me la faceva vedere direttamente.. non so cosa è successo..
<cristian_c> cife, hai digitato soltanto comandi?
<cristian_c> lasa81, allora, di che pc si tratta?
<cife> sudo...e poi mi pare get e qualcosa...
<lasa81> un asus a53br
<cife> ho incasinato il pc???formato tto???
<cristian_c> APaternoster, quindi la scorciatoia non fa quello che faceva prima?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: giusto :)
<cristian_c> cife, intendo, hai digitato dei comandi o hai fatto anche altro?
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ok
<cristian_c> APaternoster, puoi benissimo modificare il comando contenuto nella scorciatoia
<cife> cosa intendi con altro???
<cristian_c> cife, non so, qualsiasi altra operazione
<cristian_c> diversa dall'utilizzo del terminale
<cristian_c> lasa81, ok
<cife> bho...nn ho idea di che tipo...
<lasa81> continua a ripetere task gpu-manager...blocked.... cristian_c... potrebbe essere un problema hardware...?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: l'utility dovrebbe essere gnome-disk-utility o qualcosa di simile... posso reinstallare ? Magari va a posto.. però non so il nome esatto del pacchetto..
<cristian_c> cife, volevo solamente sapere se hai fatto altro oltre a digitare comandi
<cife> ho usato il pc per navigare...
<cristian_c> lasa81, ah, l'errore in basso
<cristian_c> :D pensavo a quello più in alto...
<cristian_c> APaternoster, cioè, prima fungeva?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: scusa gnome-disk-image-mounter
<lasa81> si si cristian_c...è la parte più in basso che si ripete
<cristian_c> o hai riscontrato il problema dopo l'installazione?
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ok
<cife> mi consigli di formattare?
<cristian_c> lasa81, ok
<cristian_c> cife, puoi dirmi cosa hai fatto consultando la cronologia del terminale (cosa abbastanza semplice da fare)
<APaternoster> cristian_c: prima cliccavo nella scorciatoia e mi apriva una finestra con il contenuto dell'immagine (potevo copiare, rinominare..) e lo vedevo anche nel menu laterale sinistro di Nautilus..
<cife> aaa....per fare chiarezza...ho anche il cel collegato via usb
<cristian_c> cife, io intendo operazioni per far funzionare il ricevitore dvb
<cristian_c> cife, il resto non interessa
<cristian_c> cife, intanto puoi controllare quali comandi hai digitato con i tasti freccia
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ok, ma fino a quando ha funzionato, all'incirca?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: guarda.. http://imgur.com/6eoYcqM
<cristian_c> lasa81, controllo un attimo
<cristian_c> cife, anzi, ancora meglio
<APaternoster> cristian_c: non so.. l'ultima volta è stato molto tempo fa..
<cristian_c> cife, apri un terminale
<cife> dmesg,sudo wget
<lasa81> ok
<cristian_c> APaternoster, e poi ha smesso di funzionare tutto d'un tratto?
<cife> si dimmi
<cristian_c> cife, digita: history
<cristian_c> cife, risultato su pastebin
<cife> ok
<APaternoster> cristian_c: non so quando ha smesso, so solo che oggi non ha funzionato quando ho provato..
<cristian_c> APaternoster, è strano, non è che hai smanettato con l'os ultimamente?
<cristian_c> nel frattempo
<ninoo> ciao
<APaternoster> cristian_c: no, le uniche cose che ho fatto sono state: installazione di virtualbox, pycharm e alcuni plugin di Eclipse (ma li ho installati dal gestore plugin interno ad Eclipse)..
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ultimamente = ultimo mese e mezzo..
<cristian_c> lasa81, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436497
<ninoo> alla fine sono riuscito a far funzionare unbutu su questa macchina http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/spec/J7F2WE2GS-LF.pdf
<ninoo> ma ho problemi con la scheda video
<cristian_c> APaternoster, apri un terminale
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> APaternoster, digita: sudo apt-get update
<APaternoster> cristian_c: Ok, anche se l'avevo fatto un paio d'ore fa...
<lasa81> cristian_c: ... il mio inglese mi inganna o è incompatibilità hw?
<cife> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10059799/
<cristian_c> lasa81, un attimo
<lasa81> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> cife, vedo che hai fatto un bel po' di cose
<cife> ho fatto disastri???
<cristian_c> cife, tra cui aggiungere vari ppa e installare driver dvb tramite compilazione da git
<cristian_c> altroché
<cristian_c> cife, abbastanza
<cristian_c> cife, ppa sono un cancro
<cife> coas vuol dire?
<cristian_c> tranne alcuni selezionati
<cristian_c> cife, cosa?
<cife> cosa ho combinato?
<cife> formatto il pc???
<cristian_c> !ripristino | cife
<ubot-it> cife: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> cife, d'ora in poi evita i ppa come la peste
<APaternoster> cristian_c: sono usciti 31 upgrade nelle ultime 2 ore ? C'è anche Nautilus.. magari è un big e l'hanno corretto..
<cife> ok ma cosa ho fatto?
<cristian_c> APaternoster, link al paste
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ?? Cosa ?
<cife> formato tto la cosa migliore vero?
<cristian_c> cife, hai aggiunto repository esterni non supportati oltre a compilare e installare driver per le schede dvb
<cristian_c> APaternoster, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !ripristino | cife
<ubot-it> cife: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cife> ok grazie
<cristian_c> cife, leggi al link come procedere
<APaternoster> cristian_c:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10059869/
<cristian_c> cife, ripeto, ti conviene utilizzare il sistema in modo corretto, senza alterarlo come hai fatto
<ninoo> la scheda video fa in automatico in full hd e tutto va a scatti se dimiuisco la risoluzione scompaiono l eicone e vedo uno sfondo viola
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> APaternoster, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> APaternoster, il comando è diverso da quello indicato
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ah vuoi il log di update.. lo avevo fatto, ma pensavo volessi quello di upgrade XD
<cristian_c> APaternoster, no no, serve l'update
<cristian_c> quello ho chiesto chiaramente
<lasa81> cristian_c: ho provato una live di xubuntu...niente errori,,,
<cristian_c> lasa81, interessante
<cristian_c> guardo un attimo il modello
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ecco :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10059950/
<lasa81> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> Processore 	AMD E-350
<cristian_c> ah, ma è un pc estremamente scarso
<cristian_c> più che altro per la cpu
<cristian_c> ma non so se si tratta di un problema di grafica
<lasa81> mmm...quindi che mi consigli cristian_c?
<cristian_c> lasa81, potrebbe avere qualche incompatibilità con unity
<cristian_c> a parte che c'è pure un test per verificare la compatibilità
<lasa81> si? ovvero?
<cristian_c> lasa81, beh, dipende dal possessore del pc
<cristian_c> lasa81, se gli piace xubuntu...
<cristian_c> che peraltro ne migliorerebbe le prestazioni
<lasa81> a lui interessa qualcosa di veloce...
<lasa81> e light
<cristian_c> lasa81, allora direi che xubuntu è il giusto compromesso
<cristian_c> tra completezza e leggerezza
<lasa81> allora vada per xubuntu..:)
<lasa81> grazie mille cristian_c
<ninoo> scusate  se mi inserisco
<cristian_c> lasa81, testa bene in live
<cristian_c> prima di installare
<ninoo> ma tra xunbutu e unbutu quali sono le differenze ?
<cristian_c> lasa81, di niente
<cristian_c> !chat | ninoo
<ubot-it> ninoo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lasa81> si si...mi scarico l'ultima versione e prima di installare testo
<cristian_c> ok
<ninoo> ok io sono riuscito a far funzionare unbutu , quando la live si inchiodava su schermo nero
<ninoo> ma ho dei problemi penso per la scheda video
<ninoo> posso fare qualcosa ?
<ninoo> nessuno mi sa aiutare ?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: trovato qualcosa ?
<cristian_c> APaternoster, scusa, non l'avevo guardato
<cristian_c> rimedio
<cristian_c> APaternoster, mica tanto ciò che hai detto prima
<cristian_c> <APaternoster> cristian_c: no, le uniche cose che ho fatto sono state: installazione di virtualbox, pycharm e alcuni plugin di Eclipse (ma li ho installati dal gestore plugin interno ad Eclipse)..
<ninoo> ciao
<ninoo> grazie
<cristian_c> APaternoster, sei andato di ppa
<APaternoster> cristian_c: le altra cose le avrò installare prima.. è da inizio novembre che ho Ubuntu (la nuova installazione)..
<cristian_c> APaternoster, hai detto che era passato del tempo
<APaternoster> cristian_c: si l'ultima volta che ho usato quella utility per le .iso sarà stato prima di Natale..
<APaternoster> cristian_c: se non ricordo male.. potrebbe anche darsi però :(
<cristian_c> APaternoster, quindi a dicembre funzionava bene
<APaternoster> cristian_c: l'ultima volta che ho usato il tool andava, il problema è che non so quando è stato..
<APaternoster> mi sembra prima di Natale, ma non sono sicuro..
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ok, ma il punto è che se aggiungi ppa, facile che si sminchi tutto
<cristian_c> APaternoster, quindi, prova a purgare qualcuno dei ppa
<cristian_c> APaternoster, o meglio ancora, testa il mount della iso in live
<APaternoster> cristian_c: non penso sia la soluzione quella di fare il purge.. i ppa sono corretti e non hanno sminchiato niente perchè ho guardato prima di installarli e non ho fatto copia e incolla.. comunque dalla live va sicuramente..
<cristian_c> APaternoster, testa in live il mount della .iso
<APaternoster> Ok :) allora provo 10 min e torno...
<APaternoster> cristian_c: sto copiando una iso sulla chiavetta poi faccio partire la live e provo..
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buonasera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho unproblema con java, uso chromium e mi dà il plugin che non può essere eseguito, eppure ho installato openjdk7, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai risolto oggi?
<cristian_c> con boot repair
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no cristian
<alexxxxxxxxxx> alla fine ormai avvio il recovery mode e poi il riavvio normale, e così entro senza problemi....
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ma il plugin funziona in qualche sito?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, non hai provato con boot-repair?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si si ho fatto boot repair come mi avevi detto
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, sono usciti errori?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> beh, prima all'avvio mi dava qualche errore rosso quando escono tutte quelle scritte in fila, ora no, ma sempre che si blocca
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma ci ho rinunciato ahahhahaha
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, intendo se boot-repair restituisce messaggi di errore
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah si mi pare di si
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi sono segnato il paste, se vuoi te lo scrito
<alexxxxxxxxxx> scrivo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10052798
<APaternoster> cristian_c: fatto. La .iso si monta in live..
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian_c il plugin java non funziona nè su un sito su cui stavo facendo delle cose, ma neppure sul sito di java alla pagina dove si fa la verifica di java
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, apri un terminale
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> fatto
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ok
<cristian_c> APaternoster, quindi viene da pensare che il problema si è creato successivamente all'installazione
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, credo che risolvi con sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> APaternoster, e intuisco che hai aggiunto veramente un sacco di ppa
<alexxxxxxxxxx> provo fabio
<cristian_c> !info icedtea-plugin
<ubot-it> icedtea-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin to execute Java applets (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.5-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 35 kB
<LostInMyHead> ma installare java di oracle?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: aspetta faccio lo screen dei ppa...
<cristian_c> screen?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma lo avevo già instalalto icedtea
<alexxxxxxxxxx> infatti mi dice che è già installato
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok
<LostInMyHead> alexxxxxxxxxx: : ma installare java di oracle?
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai riavviato il browser dopo averlo installato?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> beh per me va bene, ditemi voi
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si riavviato 30 volte
<APaternoster> cristian_c: si..
<LoZioNe> domanda tecnica su conky: se devo impostare sul lato sx i Top Process e sul lato dx i Top Mem come posso fare?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ecco http://imgur.com/E2juaxd
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, su ubuntu?
<LostInMyHead> fondalmentalmente perchè ostinarsi a mettere software open che tentano di emulare ciò che fa un software prorpietario disponibile per linux?
<LostInMyHead> almeno di non essere stallman
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, si stò costruendo un conky e mi servirebbe allineare 5 top processi a sx e 5 top uso cpu a dx
<fabio_cc> !chat | LostInMyHead
<ubot-it> LostInMyHead: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ce ne sono alcuni che non so cosa contengono
<LostInMyHead> fabio_cc: sto dando supporto
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, non so se già hai installato questi pacchetti, ma prova: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-jre-jamvm icedtea-netx
<alexxxxxxxxxx> provo fabio
<alexxxxxxxxxx> se non funziona passo a oracle java come diceva lost
<LostInMyHead> alexxxxxxxxxx: ciò che ti consiglio e di disinstallare icetea e openjdk e mettere quelli originali di oracle
<fabio_cc> LostInMyHead, non mi risulta che il java oracle sia incluso nei repository ufficiali, quindi esula dal supporto ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> !java | alexxxxxxxxxx guarda la sezione di oracle
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx guarda la sezione di oracle: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<APaternoster> Dunque primi 2 per java, poi altri due per 0 A.d (gioco in via di sviluppo), altri due per pipelight (tipo silverlight), altri due per soolar (utily per la gestione delle tastiere/mouse wifi logitech), altri due per conky (ora potrei eliminarle perchè non le uso più) e le ultime due è per un plugin per pycharm che serve per integrare la barra degli
<APaternoster>  strumenti di pycharm nella barra di unity..
<APaternoster> cristian_c:
<alexxxxxxxxxx> scusate chiudo e rientro così provo
<LostInMyHead> fabio_cc: sono usciti per dei problemi di licenza oracle, non perchè non validi o perchè le alternative sono altrettanto valide, altrimenti ci rimaevano
<cristian_c> APaternoster, tutto dipendono da quali pacchetti contengono
<cristian_c> *dipende
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx,
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/7aTqqqhz dovrei ritrovarmi con i CPU Usage a sx e i Mem Usage a dx
<alexxxxxxxxxx> niente, dice il plugin non è supportato
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session.
<cristian_c> SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot, Please report this message to
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, secure boot disattivato?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e come lo riattivo?
<APaternoster> beh caso mai sono gli ultimi due perchè tutti gli altri ppa gli avevo anche nella precedente installazione..
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, sulla guida wiki sono linkate discussioni con configurazioni d'esempio di conky
<cristian_c> in ogni caso
<cristian_c> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, forse è quello che ha creato problemi con l'avvio
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, grazie
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, non avevi detto di averlo disattivato
<APaternoster> cristian_c: comunque non è un grande problema quello che ho... era solo per sapere se c'era qualche soluzione semplice.. tanto tra poche settimane resetto tutto penso quindi vedrò cosa crea problemi ;)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> devo averlo disattivato per sbaglio quando modificavo il bios per il dual boot con windows, che sbadato :P
<cristian_c> APaternoster, ora sai che sulla live funziona
<cristian_c> APaternoster, quindi ocio
<alexxxxxxxxxx> del resto ho anche cancellato windows per sbaglio, sono un rincoglionito proprio ahahahahah
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ora devo andare.. grazie di tutto.. domani forse disinstallo l'ultimo ppa e vedo cosa succede... Ci sentiamo e grazie ancora..
<cristian_c> <APaternoster> beh caso mai sono gli ultimi due perchè tutti gli altri ppa gli avevo anche nella precedente installazione..
<cristian_c> probabilmente è conky la causa del problema
<cristian_c> sto ipotizzando non avendo il pc sotto mano
<cristian_c> APaternoster, utilizza ppa-purge per fare quelle cose
<APaternoster> cristian_c: ahah si ultimi due intendevo coky e quello per l'integrazione.. ;)
<APaternoster> cristian_c: sisi solitamente uso il terminale.. comunque grazie di tutto ancora :) buona serata :)
<cristian_c> APaternoster, integrazione?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | APaternoster
<ubot-it> APaternoster: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> potrebbe esserti utile
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian che faccio con java? installo oracle java?
<APaternoster> cristian_c: è un plugin per pyCharm che integra la barra degli strumenti nella barra unity (come tutte le altre finestre)..
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, beh, prima di tutto, quale browser stai utilizzando?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> chromium
<cristian_c> APaternoster, beh, quel ppa potrebbe essere dannoso
<APaternoster> cristian_c: grazie :) però ora devo proprio andare.. domani alle 6 devo alzarmi e andare a scuola..
<cristian_c> come anche quello per conky
<cristian_c> APaternoster, buona serata
<APaternoster> cristian_c: è l'ultimo che ho installato.. provo con quello poi ti saprò dire.. ciaooo :)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> amen
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, fai una prova anche con firefox
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, e digita anche in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep jdk
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, dpkg -l | grep tea
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, dpkg -l | grep jre
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, dpkg -l | grep java
<alexxxxxxxxxx> su firefox ora gira, mi ha chieste di farlo girare e ho dato ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> è chromium il problema
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, infatti non ero sicuro al 100% che per chromium andasse bene icedtea
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok digitati tutti i comandi, riprovo?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> il prblema è che con firefox non mi fa utilizzare bene adobeflash se no userei direttamente firefox
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, posta su pastebin i risultati
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah, ho chiuso il terminale....
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, in che senso non te lo fa usare bene?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, beh, ce li hai in cronologia del terminale
<cristian_c> (tasti freccia)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> eh so entrato in una chat dove c'è la cam, mi chiede di consentire la cam e quando vado a cliccare non mi fa cliccare
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, non ti richiede una versione di flash superiore?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, è un difetto comune, ma dovrei avere la soluzione
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, apri chromium
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10060901/
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, e digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, quando devi attivare la cam, apri un'altra scheda e vai a questo indirizzo: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/it/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html#118539
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, da li dovresti riuscire
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, alcuni di quei pacchetti sono inutili
<cristian_c> e forse potrebbero pure darti problemi
<alexxxxxxxxxx> scusa ma devo sempre andare in quella pagina? non posso impostarla definitivamente?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho fatto quella cosa dei plugins su una nuova pagina di chromium, ci sono 3 plugins
<retlawb> Buona sera
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, una volta che consenti al sito di accede alla cam no
<fabio_cc> !ciao | retlawb
<ubot-it> retlawb: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> *accedere
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah ok
<Luciph3r> buona notte gente
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ricopia il risultato su pastebin
<alexxxxxxxxxx> il risultato di cosa?
<retlawb> La scorsa notte ho riprovato ad installare purtroppo con risultatti nulli
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, io ti consiglieri di provare in quel modo, magari risolvi il problema di flash e quindi puoi usare firefox
<alexxxxxxxxxx> io non ci sto capendo piu nulla
<alexxxxxxxxxx> che devo fa?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, e digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah ok
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, per adesso segui cristian_c, che ti sta aiutando riguardo chromium
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, io invece mi riferivo a flash e firefox
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10061032/
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok fabio_cc allora risolvo con cristian chromium, poi tu mi dici firefox, poi c'è sempre il problema di riabilitare il secure reboot....
<cristian_c> Chrome PDF Viewer
<cristian_c> Chromoting Viewer
<cristian_c> Adobe Flash Player - Versione: 16.0.0.305
<cristian_c> Percorso:	/usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/libpepflashplayer.so
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si
<cristian_c> ehm ehm ehm
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, java non viene visto
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, e hai installato pepper
<alexxxxxxxxxx> boh, l'ho letto da qualche parte di sto pepper
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, pepper e flashplugin-installer dovrebbero essere incompatibili tra loro
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah
<cristian_c> la guida wiki dice di rimuovere uno prima di installare l'altro
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, c'è la guida wiki
<alexxxxxxxxxx> come lo disinstallo?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, pepper va bene per chromium
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ma forse hai fatto qualche casino con java
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, apri un terminale
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si infatti su chromium il flash mi funziona, il problema è java
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, digita: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> copio su pastebin?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, sì
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10061117/
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, sono entrambi installati
<cristian_c> ii  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.440ubuntu0.14.04.1                         amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<cristian_c> ii  pepperflashplugin-nonfree                             1.3ubuntu1                                          amd64        Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin
<alexxxxxxxxxx> quindi disinstallopepper?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, scusa, dopo aver installato pepper
<cristian_c> hai digitato altri comandi?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non ricordo cristian, è da stamattina che digito di tutto....
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, e questo è male
<cristian_c> andrebbe controllato quello che si fa
<alexxxxxxxxxx> quindi adesso cosa possofare?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, digita: history
<cristian_c> così vediamo un po'
<alexxxxxxxxxx> piu che altro poi devopassare a firefox, ci si fanno le 3 di notte :P
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, credo che molti casini possano dipendere da:
<cristian_c> <alexxxxxxxxxx> non ricordo cristian, è da stamattina che digito di tutto....
<cristian_c> il 'digito di tutto'
<cristian_c> che bene non fa
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, ma dipende quale browser vuoi usare, tanto vale risolvere il problema che riguarda il browser che ti interessa
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10061222/
<alexxxxxxxxxx> chromium, vorrei riuscire a vedere i plugin di java
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai preso discretamente ha martellate il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> *a martellate
<alexxxxxxxxxx> :O
<alexxxxxxxxxx> 0_0
<alexxxxxxxxxx> dimmi come posso correggere tutti questi errori
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian non abbandonarmi :(
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, ma sbaglio o hai provato ad installare anche oracle java?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no fabio, avevo solo letto una cosa sbagliata sul sito di java
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, non funziona così
<alexxxxxxxxxx> eh lo so
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma a parte la ramanzina, che faccio? tra poco devo scappare...
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, l'utilizzo di linuxin generale richiede attenzione almeno pari a quella dedicata su windows
<cristian_c> a maggior ragione per un sistema che non si conosce
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai installato oggi il sistema?
<cristian_c> l'ultima volta, intendo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ieri sera
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok
<cristian_c> !ripristino | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> visto che non ci hai fatto ancora molto
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, il secure boot si riattiva dal bios uefi
<alexxxxxxxxxx> con che tasto entro nel bios uefi?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e soprattutto quanto dura il ripristino? se dura tanto faccio tutto domani mattina
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, in genere con f2
<cristian_c> ma dipende dal tuo pc
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, nel manuale del pc è scritto come accedervi
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cioè devo reistallare tutto?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> tra l'altro ho dovuto installare tutto mettendo il nomodeset perche altrimenti non riuscivo a leggere nulla...
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, c'è il ripristino
<cristian_c> leggi bene
<cristian_c> in ogni caso non hai fatto chissà cosa
<cristian_c> avendo installato da pochissimo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> vabbe lo faccio domani mattina
<alexxxxxxxxxx> altrimenti mi partono altre 2 ore...
<alexxxxxxxxxx> anche perchè devo salvare tutti i files ecc
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ma non hai installato ieri sera?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, poi qui si parla di ripristino
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si ma oggi c'ho lavorato
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, temo tu non abbia neanche letto la guida
<cristian_c> non si parla di reinstallazione
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah si hai ragione
<alexxxxxxxxxx> allora faccio tutto subito, ti ritrovo tra un po?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, a questo punto, forse è meglio se aspetti domani
<cristian_c> avendo le idee più chiare e con la necessaria lucidità
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok intanto però provo a riabilitare il secure boot
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si hai ragione, sono cotto
<alexxxxxxxxxx> torno tra poco e ti dico almeno se il secure boot va bene
<Fr4nk> ciao, sto installando una debian minimale ed avrei bisogno di scorrere lo stdout, sapete come fare?
<fabio_cc> !chat | Fr4nk
<ubot-it> Fr4nk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fr4nk> ok grazie
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ripristinato il secure boot, ma si blocca sempre con schermata nera, ormai è destino
<alexxxxxxxxxx> domani ripristino tutto, notteeeeee
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, eh, ma poi devi riutilizzare boot.-repair
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian tu domani mattina ci sei intorno alle 10-11?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> così mi segui, ormai sei il mio mentore
<alexxxxxxxxxx> byeeee
<ufalc> buona sera... scusate non sono pratico hehehhehe è da poco che ho Ubuntu... qualcuno mi puo consigliare un buon programma semplice e veloce per convertire filmati flv?
<Carlin0> !info transmageddon | ufalc
<ubot-it> ufalc: transmageddon (source: transmageddon): video transcoder for Linux and Unix systems built using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25-2 (trusty), package size 99 kB, installed size 696 kB
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-05
<ufalc> ok lo provo.... vi ringrazio..... asta siempre :D
<orazio78> buongiorno
<superstep> !ciao | orazio78
<ubot-it> orazio78: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<orazio78> ho un problema
<superstep> che probblema?
<superstep> *le due b sono volontarie*
<orazio78> ahhaha
<orazio78> il pc non ce la fa a riprodurre i video (vanno a scatti) non so se puoi aiutarmi
<superstep> hai installato i driver della scheda video? altrimenti il processore fa tutto il lavoro
<orazio78> non ci sono driver per xubuntu della mia asus
<superstep> che scheda video hai? (lspci -nn | grep VGA)
<orazio78> la scheda video è integrata nella scheda madre che è una asusb85m-g
<superstep> aspetta
<superstep> mi posti l'output del comando sopra, non capisco che scheda video e'
<glpiana> ola
<superstep> ciao glpiana
<orazio78> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 4th Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:041e] (rev 06)
<orazio78> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 4th Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:041e] (rev 06)
<orazio78> 00:02.0 VGA Compatible Controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 4th Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:041e] (rev06)
<superstep> bastava una volta
<orazio78> scusa l'ho scritto anche a  mano pensavo non mi avesse fatto il copia e incolla
<superstep> prova con i driver intel "libva-intel-vaapi-driver"
<orazio78> dove li prendo?
<superstep> sudo apt-get install libva-intel-vaapi-driver libva1 vainfo
<superstep> controllo se ci sono sui repo ufficilai aspetta
<orazio78> ok
<superstep> si ci sono
<superstep> apri un terminale e incolla questo
<orazio78> si sta facendo
<superstep> sudo apt-get install libva1  vainfo
<superstep> e anche libva-intel-vappi-driver che sono i driver
<orazio78> ho fatto quello sopra
<superstep> ok
<orazio78> disconnetto e riprovo?
<superstep> riavvia
<orazio78> ah riavvio ok
<superstep> i driver sono in genere moduli del kernel
<superstep> va riavviato il kernel
<orazio78> capito
<sapx> mi sembra uguale
<superstep> sei orazio78?
<superstep> si e lo stesso ip
<sapx> si
<akis24> giorno
<sapx> lo fa anche ad altri o succede solo a me?
<sapx> giorno akis
<akis24> giorno sapx
<superstep> non lo so, non ho quel controller video
<sapx> secondo te ce la dovrebbe fare la scheda grafica integrata?
<superstep> sapx, molto probabilmente il tuo e' un accelleratore grafico che non ha memoria dedicata e non ha un alto numero di clock
<superstep> che video stai cercando di vedere?
<superstep> spero non video in 4k
<sapx> ma va
<sapx> mi scattano sia i 1080p che i 240pù
<sapx> 240p
<superstep> potresti provare ad installare il pacchetto xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sapx> come memoria dedicata dovrebbe avere 1gb
<superstep> anche se il tuo controller non viene elencato in quelli supportati
<sapx> provo
<superstep> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/Open
<superstep> e' un pacchetto opensource
<sapx> è già installato :(
<superstep> infatti
<sapx> nel bios si può fare qualcosa?
<superstep> prova a dare un'occhiata, magari puoi alzare la frequenza
<sapx> che parametro cerco?
<superstep> dovresti andare in alimentazione
<superstep> in genere si trova li
<sapx> ok provo
<sapx> poi torno :)
<superstep> ok
<sapx> allora ti dico quello che ci ho trovato
<superstep> ok
<sapx> la frequenza sta a 120mhz ma non me la fa modificare
<sapx> 1200
<sapx> Ai Overclock Tuner sta disabilitato, abilitandolo posso aumentare il valore "Max Cpu Graphics Ratio" da 24 fino a 60
<superstep> come va adesso?
<sapx> poi c'è l'Extreme Over Voltage..
<sapx> non ho fatto ancora niente cosa devo fare?
<superstep> se aumenti il Max CPu Graphics Ratio dovrebbe andar emeglio
<superstep> ma il tuo hardware morira' prima
<sapx> :(
<superstep> eh purtroppo e cosi'
<sapx> quindi è meglio che mi compro una scheda grafica?
<superstep> utilizzo maggiore = maggiore usura (detto grossolanamente)
<sapx> sisi ho capito
<superstep> spax prova ad aumentare e vedere come ti trovi
<superstep> se va bene puoi arrangiarti ginche' vive
<sapx> aumento a 32
<superstep> fai prima una prova  a 64
<sapx> il pc è nuovo..
<superstep> poi scendi decrementalmente
<superstep> 64 - 60 - 46 - 42 - 38 - ...
<sapx> ok intanto provo
<superstep> quando non va piu' bene passi al valore successivo
<sapx> ma mi conviene secondo te?
<superstep> questo devi saperlo tu
<superstep> io non posso risponderti
<superstep> l'hardware e tuo scegli tu cosa farci
<sapx> una scheda grafica costa sui 30 euro
<superstep> dipende
<sapx> da che?
<superstep> con 30 euro dubito che otterai meglio di quello che hai adesso
<sapx> :(
<sapx> tu quale mi consigli?
<superstep> dipende da cosa devi farci
<superstep> esponimi gli utilizzi ed io cerchero' qualcosa
<sapx> vederci i video in hd
<sapx> non ci devo giocare
<superstep> cosi' e buttata per aria
<sapx> ?
<superstep> in hd a che risoluzione, quanti frame per secondo?
<superstep> non esiste un solo hd
<sapx> 1080p
<sapx> 25 o 30 non so
<superstep> una readon della generazione passata dovrebbe andare bene
<superstep> apri un post sul forum in "consigli per gli acquisti" magari qualcuno sa consigliarti meglio di me per quella cifra
<sapx> una attuale da che cifra par4te?
<superstep> una attuale come le GTX serie 7
<superstep> siamo sui 200 euro circa
<sapx> azz
<superstep> poi dipende da quale a quale
<superstep> ce ne sono anche a 1000 - 1500 euro
<superstep> ma per vedere video mi sembrano un po' sprecate
<sapx> provo ad aumentare quel valore di poco
<superstep> GTX6xx le dovresti trovare anche a 60 - 90 euro
<sapx> gli scatti non sono molto evidenti
<superstep> prova
<sapx> ok
<sapx> ci sei ancora?
<superstep> si
<akis24> !chat | sapx
<ubot-it> sapx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sapx> sono arrivato fino a 6o (3000mhz) ma non è cambiato niente possibile?
<akis24> sapx: passa in chat se vuoi continuare
<sapx> ok scusate
<akis24> prego
<gigirock> chi mi puo' provare a lanciare da un terminale "webbrowser-app http://web.whatsapp.com" ?
<akis24> io lancerei altro .. in supporto gigirock
<ilgios79> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che ha esperienza su linux embedded?
<gigirock> !qualcuno | ilgios79
<ubot-it> ilgios79: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ilgios79> scusate
<ilgios79> qualcuno può aiutarmi su un sistema ARM dove ho installato Linux embedded?
<gigirock> ilgios79, esponi il problema se possibile qualcuno ti aiutera'
<ilgios79> sto cercando di far eseguire e di sentire dalle casse montate a bordo un wav file, ma nonostante abbia il volume al massimo, non sento niente. A livello di sistema facendo aplay -L vedo la scheda, ma se cerco di fare  un aplay, non sento nulla
<ilgios79> ho scaricato dalla realtek i drivers, ma se cerco di installarli, mi da un errore
<ilgios79> dicendomi che non può installarlo
<ilgios79> infatti ALSA è come modulo nel kernel
<akis24> !chat | ilgios79
<ubot-it> ilgios79: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ryuujin> salve
<Marco98> ciao, sono nuovo su questa chat.Ce qualcuno disposto a darmi supporto tecnico?
<akis24> !chiedi | Marco98
<ubot-it> Marco98: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Marco98> bene
<Marco98> allora in pratica ho bisongo di installare gli ultimi driver catalyst 14.12 su ubuntu 14.04, ma sono poco pratico da terminale e non ci sono riuscito.Qualcuno che me lo spieghi?
<albezambu> vorrei provare ubutnu studio su un desktop su cui ho già instalato ubuntu 14.10 . ho i dvd orginalli inviati da Ubuntu italia
<albezambu> come devo fare
<albezambu> ?
<akis24> Marco98: hai provato dal menu delle impostazioni > driver aggiuntivi  e vedere se trova qualcosa ?
<albezambu> metto il dvd ma non riesco a far partire l'installazione
<Marco98> si ho i driver proprietari della amd
<Marco98> ma la loro efficenza e pessima
<Marco98> albezambu come non ti parte l installazione?
<ExPBoy> !installazione | albezambu
<ubot-it> albezambu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Marco98> E' normale che su windows le applicazzioni grafiche girino molto piu veloci?
<albezambu> io ho già installato ubuntu 14.10
<glpiana> albezambu, il pc è collegato in rete?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Buongiorno
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Sto facendo il ripristino dell'installazione ma non è presente la vocen"aggiorna ubuntu da...a...". C'è solo installa ubuntu a fianco di ubuntu oppure elimina ubuntu. Che devo fare?
<nex_necis> elimina ubuntu! \o/
<nex_necis> non puoi fare un'installazione pulita?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Che significa?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Boh mi sta passando la voglia, so 3 giorni che ci litigo, Mo lo lascio così come sta
<nex_necis> alexxxxxxxxxx: per installazione pulita intendo di piallare tutta la partizione e ripartire da capo, così da avere un sistema pulito
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Che ne so mi hanno consigliato di fare il ripristino perché ho installato Java e pepper insieme, se lo devo fare lo faccio, anche se nella mia ignoranza non mi sembra un danno irreparabile, ma non riesco a trovare nessuno che mi segua passo passo, resto sempre a metà e poi faccio casini...
<jester-> nex_necis: le cazzate non sono ammesse
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: devi fare installazione da altro
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: hai la home separata?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Cioè?
<jester-> cioè hai una partizione dedicata alla home o sta tutto in una partizione
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Non ne ho idea ho infilato il dvd e ho installato
<jester-> hai necessità di preservare i dati?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Beh diciamo che preferirei non formattare a meno che sto pepper non si possa disinstallare
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: se lo hai installato da softcenter o da apt lo fai in 30 secondi netti
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sei da sistema in questione?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> È?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Aspetta che con iPhone sto impazzendo entro da pc
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: stai scrivendo dal sistema da cui vuoi levare peppero?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> eccomi, che significa se sono da sistema?
 * ExPBoy sta facendo un pupazzo di neve
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: stai scrivendo dal sistema da cui vuoi levare peppero?
<ExPBoy> ops sorry sbagliato canale
<alexxxxxxxxxx> credo di si, anche se quando digito about:plugins non me lo dà pepper, ne qui su chromium nè su firefox, boh
<jester-> ExPBoy: digli di non dimenticare la carotula a mo di naso
<ExPBoy> :)
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sei dal sistema o no
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: apri un terminale
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: dpkg -l | grep pepper
<jester-> e metti sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10071772/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo dpkg --purge pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> fatto
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: è disinstallato, hai problemi con flash?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> credo di no sto provando dei siti
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho un problema con java però
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: hai messo le open?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sarebbero?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sulla pagina verify java mi dice questo plugin non è supportato
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: dpkg -l | grep openjdk
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: a anche dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10071879/
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si ce l'ho iced tea e openjdk
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: incolla
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10071894/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo dpkg -l --purge  openjdk-7-jdk openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jre-headless
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo dpkg -l --purge  icedtea-7-jre-jamvm icedtea-7-plugin  icedtea-netx icedtea-plugin icedtea-netx-common
<jester-> usal copia incolla
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non mi fa fare incolla sul terminale
<jester-> come no
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi scrive la V
<jester-> cche cazzo di ubuntu hai
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: control v
<alexxxxxxxxxx> con ctrl v non me lo fa fare con tasto destro mouse si
<alexxxxxxxxxx> aspetta
<alexxxxxxxxxx> col primo comando mi dà errore
<krabador> Alexandro, ctrl shift v
<jester->  normale col destro -->incolla
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ecco l'errore alessandro@alessandro-X550EP:~$ sudo dpkg -l --purge  openjdk-7-jdk openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jre-headless
<alexxxxxxxxxx> [sudo] password for alessandro:
<alexxxxxxxxxx> dpkg: errore: azioni -P (--purge) e -l (--list) in conflitto
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Usare dpkg --help per un aiuto sull'installazione e la rimozione dei pacchetti [*].
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Usare "apt" o "aptitude" per un'interfaccia alla gestione dei pacchetti.
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Usare dpkg -Dhelp per l'elenco delle opzioni di debug per dpkg.
<alexxxxxxxxxx> Usare dpkg --force-help per l'elenco delle opzioni di forzatura.
<ExPBoy> :(
<alexxxxxxxxxx> rieccomi scusate
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo dpkg -l --purge  --force-depends icedtea-7-jre-jamvm icedtea-7-plugin  icedtea-netx icedtea-plugin icedtea-netx-common
<alexxxxxxxxxx> jester quello di prima mi dava errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/10071967/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo dpkg  --purge  --force-depends icedtea-7-jre-jamvm icedtea-7-plugin  icedtea-netx icedtea-plugin icedtea-netx-common
<jester-> sbagliato io -l in piu
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10072004/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo dpkg  --purge  openjdk-7-jdk openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jre-headless
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10072061/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo dpkg  --purge --force-depends  openjdk-7-jdk openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jre-headless
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10072086/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester-> dai enter al richiesta
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10072120/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo apt-get update
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10072148/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<gigirock> jester-, mi sa che il problema e' bzip2 ?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: dovresti cambiare server repo quelo che usi è incrocchiato
<jester-> gigirock: roba di files sul servero
<jester-> il server italiano è ciucco da tanto
<jester-> nessuno lo aggiusta
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e come si fa?
<ExPBoy> finiti i soldi
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: dovresti cambiare server repo quelo che usi è incrocchiato  fatto?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer   fatto?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si sta elaborando
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho accettato i termini ecc
<jester-> ok
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: usi ubuntu barra latrale?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ubuntu lts na roba del genere
<alexxxxxxxxxx> :P
<jester-> eh ma sul desk hai la barra a sinistra?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si
<jester-> quando ha finito clicca il logo in cima alla barra e nella ricerca scrivi: sorgenti
<alexxxxxxxxxx> poi mi aiuteresti anche per il boot? ho fatto casini anche lì :P
<gigirock> alexxxxxxxxxx, delfino curioso............
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ahahahhahaha
<jester-> poi a clicchi il box server-->altro-->itali--click su + e scegli un server, crazy è intonato e va bene
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10072229/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: ok mo il tessto dovrebbe essere positivo
<jester-> test*
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi dà solo ubuntu software center, e software e aggiornamenti
<gigirock> alexxxxxxxxxx, se da terminale scrivi java -version vedi cosa e' installato per default
<alexxxxxxxxxx> 1.8.0_31
<gigirock> ottimissimo
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo  software-properties-gtk
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok poi?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi si apre la finestra per gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo  software-properties-gtk  non apre gli aggiornamenti
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi apre software e aggiornamenti
<alexxxxxxxxxx> clicco sul server?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: box sdcaricare da
<jester-> altro
<jester-> etc etc
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mirror.crazynetwork va bene?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> clicco su ripristina o su chiudi?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sido apt-get update
<jester-> su ripristina
<alexxxxxxxxxx> su ripristina mi ridà quello italiano
<jester-> allora rimetti crazy chiudi e
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sido apt-get update
<alexxxxxxxxxx> se clicco su chiudi mi dice
<alexxxxxxxxxx> È necessario ricaricare le informazioni sul software disponibile per installare software e aggiornamenti provenienti da sorgenti aggiunte o modificate di recente
<jester-> ricarica
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sido sta per sudo? :P
<jester-> sudo
<jester-> si do capita di rado di trovarlo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10072330/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> e sei a posto
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: e per finire sudo apt-get lean e poi sudo apt-get autoremove
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: e per finire sudo apt-get clean
<alexxxxxxxxxx> dice che sta scaricando altri pacchetti
<jester-> certo aggorna il sistema
<alexxxxxxxxxx> adesso però ancora non funziona il verify di java
<gigirock> che verify ?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sul sito di java
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: deve funzare
<jester-> https://www.java.com/it/download/installed.jsp
<jester-> esce la finestra per autorizzare?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: chiudere a riaprire firefox con cromo non vanno
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma sta ancora aggiornando i pacchetti, devo ancora scrivere le ultime 3 stringhe
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ammazza quanto è lungo sto processo, non vorrai che te lo copio e incollo tutto? :P
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: non copiare, sarà una vita che non aggiorni il sistema
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma ho ubuntu da 2 giorni...
<alexxxxxxxxxx> prima usavo windows, ho dovuto mettere linux per l'università
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: quindi prende gli aggiornamenti i 4 mesi
<alexxxxxxxxxx> scusa la stirnga sudo apt-get lean sarebbe clean?
<jester-> clean
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok quindi prima clean e poi autoremove
<jester-> pulisce la cache dei pacchetti apt o hai qualche gica a occupare spazio
<alexxxxxxxxxx> io non ho piu nulla, volevo fare dual boot con windows, poi mi ha chiesto di installare ubuntu e cancellare il disco, e io stavo guardando Beautiful e per sbaglio mi sono appoggiaro al pc e ho cliccato "avanti" ahahahahahaha
<gigirock> eh ridiamo !
<jester-> lol
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: qualcuno da la colpa al gatto
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok ha finito
<alexxxxxxxxxx> metto quei due comandi
<alexxxxxxxxxx> fatto
<alexxxxxxxxxx> uff ma perchè midiche che il plugin non è supportato????
<gigirock> alexxxxxxxxxx, che plugin
<alexxxxxxxxxx> qui https://www.java.com/it/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: cliccato attiva plugin?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non mi chiede di attivare il plugin
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi esce solo il pezzetto grigio di puzzle e se ci vado sopra col cursore mi dice questo plugin non è supportato
<gigirock> alexxxxxxxxxx, ma allora vuole il flashplugin
<alexxxxxxxxxx> boh
<alexxxxxxxxxx> piu che altro mi serve proprio per lavorarci con un programma dell'università...
<alexxxxxxxxxx> con firefox mi funziona, con chrome no
<alexxxxxxxxxx> chromium
<LostInMyHead> che java hai installato?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> oracle credo, quello che abbiamo fatto fino ad ora
<LostInMyHead> io sono appena entrato
<LostInMyHead> hai disinstallato altri pluigin?
<LostInMyHead> come hai installato quello di oracle?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si pepper
<LostInMyHead> pepper che c'entra, quello è flash
<alexxxxxxxxxx> eh ho digitato 800 cose sul terminale, mi ha seguito jester
<LostInMyHead> allora; come hai installato quello di oracle?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin|pepperflashplugin'
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10072740/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: dpkg -l | grep java
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10072795/
<LostInMyHead> alexxxxxxxxxx: quale pagina tenti di visualizzare?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10072840/
<alexxxxxxxxxx> questa lost https://www.java.com/it/download/installed.jsp
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: dovrebbe andare . usi firefox o cromo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> chromium
<alexxxxxxxxxx> provo a riavviare il browser
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: con cromo non vanno
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: usa firefox
<jester->  monco cromo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> beh con firefox andava pure prima
<alexxxxxxxxxx> solo che con firefox non mi funzionava il flash ahahahahhaha
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ora provo tutto un attimo
<jester-> si con le open a cazzo su tant isiti
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: a cromo non piacciono le java
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ecco ad esempio
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sto andando su una chat con firefox ma quando vado ad accendere la cam mi esce la finestra per chiedermi se consentire la cam ma non mi ci fa cliccare sopra
<jester-> la cam è riconosciuta dal sistema?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: ma quello è il flash non java
<alexxxxxxxxxx> chromium però me la riconosce
<jester-> li usa cromo da sito che lo ha incoporato, quello da repo non è piu aggiornato
<jester-> appunto
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok allora userò un po chromium un po firefox ho capito :P
<jester-> se non ha un cavallo userai l'altro
<jester-> non va
<alexxxxxxxxxx> quantomeno adesso riesco a entrare in chat, prima neanche quello con firefox
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ora non vorrei che tu svenissi o che mi insultassi, ma avrei un problema con il boot..... ;)
<jester-> cosi è linucs
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: coè?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cioè da quando ho installato ubuntu, se accendo il pc e clicco su avvia ubuntu mi si blocca con schermata nera e non va avanti. l'unico modo per avviralo bene è andare su opzioni avanzate di ubuntu, poi recovery mode, e poi ripristino avvio normale
<alexxxxxxxxxx> posso anche continuare così, non è un problema per me, basta che non faccio danni a lungo termine con questa procedura
<jester-> strano
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: tipo scheda grafica?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> radeon 8330
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: hai installato qualche driver extra?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> conta che per installare ubuntu ho dovuto cliccare su "istalla ubuntu" poi cliccato la lettera "e" e poi inserito a mano il comando nomodeset, altrimenti mi comparivano schermat eillegibili
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: fa vedere cat /etc/default/grub
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10073012/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<jester-> modifica la riga
<alexxxxxxxxxx> fatto
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: sudo update-grub
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: lsmod | grep radeon
<jester-> che dice
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10073109/
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: prova a riavviare
<alexxxxxxxxxx> in modo normale oppure come faccio sempre?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: normale
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> a tra poco, non abbandonarmi ;)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> jester sei un genio! ora funziona!
<alexxxxxxxxxx> l'unica cosa è che all'inizio mi dà un messaggio di errore in cui mi dice di fare il check del secure boot
<alexxxxxxxxxx> lo fa da ieri sera, quando sono entrato nel bios e ho riabilitato il secure boot che era disabilitato
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: secure boot va disattivato
<jester-> !uefi | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<alexxxxxxxxxx> jester....
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi si è disabilitato il flash su chrome adesso....
<alexxxxxxxxxx> avevo adobe flash tra i plugins e ora non c'è più, e infatti non mi apre la chat
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: cromo installato da repo?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> chromium
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: togliolo e poi vai su sito goolge e pia il pacchetto .ppa gogl cromo stabile per ubuntu
<jester-> che ce l'ha incorporato
<jester-> il flash
<alexxxxxxxxxx> dove clicco su google?
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: per toglierlo?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> per toglierlo e per mettere il pacchetto che hai detto
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge chromium-browser
<alexxxxxxxxxx> aspetta entro con firefox
<jester-> alexxxxxxxxxx: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<jester-> 64 bit immagino che hai. poi doppio clck sul deb
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok sto installando chrome
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok perfetto jester- ora funziona tutto, grazie mille, ti dovresti far pagare ;)
<LostInMyHead> non dagli certe idee
<ryuujin> uhm
<Guest83485> salve ho un problema con l'istallazione
<krabador> chiedi
<Guest83485> ho provato a istallare xubuntu avendo solo 1 gb di ram. Arrivato al punto di settare password ecc mi dice che c'è un errore che potrebbe dovuto all'hard disk (ma è nuovo) o al lettore cd o al disco.
<krabador> errore di input/output, è solo hardware
<Guest83485> non lo so dice solo quello
<krabador> si, dico, potrebbe essere solo un problema hardware, appunto un errore di lettura del supporto o in scrittura sul disco, persino ram
<krabador> Guest83485, controlla l'hash del file iso che hai masterizzato
<krabador> !md5  | Guest83485
<ubot-it> Guest83485: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Guest83485> provo a riscaricarlo e metterlo su cd
<scribuntu> salve a tutti, vorrei sapere se per xchat è necessario aprire le porte nel router
<LostInMyHead> no
<gigirock> scribuntu, a meno che non siano state disbilitate a priori
<crazyduck> buona sera spero di essere nella chat  giusta, avrei  bisogno  di  sapere se secondo  voi  è possibile installare dc++ in un server samba ..
<jumpysnake> salve, ho un problema, ho installato ubuntu  in dualboot con win, all' avvio non parte.
<jumpysnake> timeout killing
<gigirock> non parte il win o ubuntu ?
<jumpysnake> ubuntu
<jumpysnake> due hd separati
<jumpysnake> il pc ,non è mio altrimenti avrei piallato tutto. ma non fa
<gigirock> jumpysnake, dal bios imposta di avviare dall'altro disco
<jumpysnake> ok gigirock,provo
<jumpysnake> eh ma poi parte win?
<gigirock> jumpysnake, non lo so
<jumpysnake> cuore mio
<jumpysnake> non funge, gentili signori mi date una mano per cortesia
<jumpysnake> ?
<jumpysnake> mi dice che il la partizione di ubuntu non esiste
<jumpysnake> winzoz parte, ma ubuntu no.
<jumpysnake> l' MBR sta sul disco primario, ubuntu sta su SSD assieme a win
<chiara> ciao avrei bisogno di un supporto sui driver della scheda video... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<chiara> ping
<chiara> c'è qualcuno?
<jumpysnake> chiara, il mommotti
<chiara> ?
<chiara> (è la prima volta che uso la chat)
<jumpysnake> chiara, il mommotti = i fantasmi
<chiara> non capisco se sono nel posto giusto per chiedere supporto oppure no...
<jumpysnake> si, sei nel posto giusto.qualcuno risponderà
<jumpysnake> esponi il problema
<chiara> ho ubuntu 14.04 e ogni volta che eseguo un filmato (tipo youtube) lo schermo mi diventa tutto nero (ma l'audio si sente ancora) e sono costretta a spegnere e riaccendere il pc
<chiara> so che è un problema software perchè sul pc ho anche windows e questo non succede
<chiara> ho scheda video integrata  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<chiara> va beh è una chat inutile
<chiara> ciao
 * vlt LOLs @chiara
<krabador> vlt, hai domande?
<it-32> sera
<alexxxxxxxxxx> rieccomi! ;)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sapete per caso se esiste un'alternativa (FUNZIONANTE) a microsoft silverlight? per vedere skyonline
<vlt> krabador: Ancora no, grazie :-)
<LostInMyHead> alexxxxxxxxxx: per quanto personalmente la cosa non mi faccia impazzire http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, per quello c'è pipelight, ma personalmente non ho esperienze a riguardo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> krabador dici che posso installarlo senza creare casini? tipo conflitti con java, adobeflash e roba simile?
<LostInMyHead> alexxxxxxxxxx:  evidenzio "Guida verificata con Ubuntu: 14.04 12.04"
<alexxxxxxxxxx> già ieri mi avete cazziato perchè avevo pepper ahahahhahaha
<LostInMyHead> chi ta cazziato per pepper, se hai chrome è naturale che ci sia
<krabador> pepperflashplugin è nei repositories ufficiali ubuntu , se usato senza smanettamenti , funziona tranquillamente con chromium
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no, è che avevo già un altro flash
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, ecco.
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok ora seguo la guida per pipelight
<LostInMyHead> si ma è scontato se hai chrome e un altro browser tipo firefox avere due flash
<vlt> krabador: Una domanda magari...
<vlt> Ciao! Ho un problema con chromium browser. È l’unico programmo in cui non posso scrivere tutti i simboli (gli umlaut, tanti simboli AltGr e le cifre dal blocco "Num"). Tutti gli altri programmi (firefox, office, editor, terminal) finzionano bene. Che potrebbe essere il problema?
<krabador> vlt, altrove riesci?
<krabador> vlt, impostazioni ---contenuti web ---personalizza caratteri --- imposta utf8
<alexxxxxxxxxx> scusate mentre stavo installando pipilight mi è diventato tutto grigio ubuntu software center, sembra bloccato, è normale?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> dice che non risponde, boh, ma tutte a me capitano
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, su che hardware stai facendo girare quale ubuntu?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> fatto fatto, si era bloccato, ho forzato chiusura e riaperto e stava continuando a scaricare ;)
<vlt> krabador: Non ho trovato mai un programmo in cui non funzionava. Eccetto chromium. Provo l’impostanzioni.
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho seguito passo passo la procedura, sembra funzioni, ora provo sul sito di sky
<krabador> vlt, "Non ho trovato mai un programmo in cui non funzionava" com'è impostata la tastiera, nel sistema?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> funziona! grazie mille lost e krabador
<krabador> buon divertimento :)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no non funziona
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si blocca e dà errore ahahahahahahha
<vlt> krabador: Il mio desktop è in una session Xvnc. Quindi dipende alla tastiera del sistema client. Sono tutte o inglesi o tedesche.
<vlt> krabador: Ma funuiona sempre. Con tutti i programmi (che non sono chromium browser :-D )
<vlt> *funziona
<LostInMyHead> alexxxxxxxxxx: almeno dice qualcosa l'errore?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cioè no, dic: si è verificato un errore, si prega diriprovare
<LostInMyHead> hai riavviato il browser?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> il wiki dice di usare user-agent-overrider ma a sto punto uso direttamente l'ipad e lo guardo da lì
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si ho chiuso e riaperto firefox
<LostInMyHead> stai provando sul sito di prova?
<LostInMyHead> http://bubblemark.com/silverlight2.html
<Salvatore> Ciao ragazzi avrei un attimo bisogno del vostro aiuto
<krabador> Salvatore, chiedi
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si sul sito di prova funziona
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sono quei mafiosi di sky che avranno impostato qualcosa di strano
<LostInMyHead> alexxxxxxxxxx:  apparte che user-agent-overrider  viene consigliato per chrome
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma dice firefox
<Salvatore> Sono alla ricerca della versione 12.04 lts. Sul PD attualmente è istallata la versione 12.10 ma ultimamente non è più efficiente
<krabador> Salvatore, puoi scaricarla tranquillamente da http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<LostInMyHead> alexxxxxxxxxx:  o scusa velve per entrambi
<Salvatore> le caratteristiche della macchina sono queste: ram 1,7 gb processore amd Athlon tm II x2 250 processor x 2 e hd 313 gb
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai estensioni per bloccare javascript o altro, attive?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no non credo
<krabador> Salvatore, hai grafica integrata?
<Salvatore> grazie krabador secondo te con le caratteristiche della macchina la 14.04 lts può funzionare ???
<krabador> 14.04 puo' anche andare
<krabador> Salvatore, è unity ad essere pesantuccio, in presenza di una scheda grafica vecchiontta
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi viene da pensare che sia colpa di sky perchè silverlight parte, ma poi mi dà errore di connessione
<LostInMyHead> http://forum.sky.it/sky-go-player-per-linux-t432852-50.html
<LostInMyHead> da quanto leggo in giro apparte sky tg24 il resto non si vede
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si ma non è giusto, dicono che funziona con la smartbox e invece neanche con quella, questo si chiama truffa
<PeppeSR> ciao ragazzi , ho problemi con l audio su ubuntu ... forse non ha mai funzionato da quando l ho installato e me ne sono reso conto solo ora
<krabador> PeppeSR, alsamixer, da terminale
<PeppeSR> l ho aperto
<PeppeSR> wei ciao  caro :)
<krabador> premi f6, seleziona la corretta scheda
<PeppeSR> ho 0 hd generid audio e 1 generic audio
<krabador> PeppeSR, nel terminale, premi ctrl shift t
<krabador> scrivi aplay -l
<krabador> PeppeSR, e fa un pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> !paste | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PeppeSR> o mio dio non riesco a fare il copia incolla l ho dimenticato come si faceva su lubuntu
<krabador> PeppeSR, selezioni con il mouse dentro al terminale
<krabador> e poi lo fai come in tutti i sistemi,
<krabador> tasto destro copia
<krabador> incolli su pastebin
<PeppeSR> assurdo non va
<PeppeSR> facevo così
<krabador> PeppeSR, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<PeppeSR> fatto
<kodeMna> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> PeppeSR, aplay -l | pastebinit
<kodeMna> Salve,io ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su una partizione ho però altre due partizioni create da windows(ntfs) pero quando ci clicco sopra mi da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/10078443/ .
<kodeMna> scusate la ridondanza di pero =)
<PeppeSR> te lo scrivo a mano va : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10078456
<PeppeSR> assurdo prima copiavo incollavo tranquillamente ora non riesco piàù a copiare da terminale
<krabador> kodeMna, che windows le usa?
<kodeMna> le avevo create con windows 8.1
<krabador> kodeMna, sono in una sorta di ibernazione
<krabador>  tipico di win8 , se è abilitato avvio rapido
<kodeMna> perciò come potrei fare?
<krabador> kodeMna, non hai piu' win8?
<kodeMna> no l'ho sostituito con ubunut
<kodeMna> *ubuntu
<krabador> kodeMna, con un supporto di win8 puoi andare a gestire le partizioni in modo da sbloccarle e renderle montabili convenzionalmente
<krabador> oppure puoi montarle soltanto in lettura
<kodeMna> Ma se stacco tutto (batteria completo) non potrebbe funzionare
<krabador> kodeMna, cosa c'entra staccare tutto?
<kodeMna> magari l'ibernazione utilizza un po di corrente dalla batteria del portatile
<krabador> kodeMna, è il sistema che le ha chiuse in un certo modo
<krabador> non c'entra niente lo stato di ibernazione
<krabador> kodeMna, http://askubuntu.com/questions/296030/error-mounting-ntfs-partition-after-hybrid-shutdown-with-windows-8
<PeppeSR> quindi devo utilizzare generic audio 1 dove realteck
<krabador> PeppeSR, si
<krabador> premi poi f3 in alsamixer e visualizza tutti i livelli
<krabador> controlla se non ci sia qualche m
<PeppeSR> ce ne sono una serie
<krabador> di m ?
<PeppeSR> si MM
<PeppeSR> su mic
<PeppeSR> su beep
<PeppeSR> e su internal
<PeppeSR> sparato tutto al max
<krabador> PeppeSR, devi rimuovere le m, premendo m sul meter selezionato
<PeppeSR> mamma mia mi sono scoppiate le orecchie
<krabador> master e speaker sono quelli rilevanti
<krabador> PeppeSR, abbassa il volume :D
<PeppeSR> fatto ma l audio del mio video non lo sento uguale
<PeppeSR> forse non salvo quando esco?
<krabador> PeppeSR, torna a vedere
<PeppeSR> le M non ci sono
<krabador> PeppeSR, cosa stai usando per vedere il video ?
<PeppeSR> è in un sito di scommesse c'è partita
<PeppeSR> spe che provo su youtube
<PeppeSR> nada
<krabador> PeppeSR, riavvia il browser
<PeppeSR> nada da fare ho riavviato
<APaternoster> Ciao a tutti, ho una domanda da fare. Conoscete qualche tool che mi permetta di fare uno snapshot della cartella home (escludendo qualche cartella e includendo qualche file nascosto) che sia visibile ed "esplorabile" nella cartella di destinazione del backup ? Ho guardato unison, grsync, ma non mi sono trovato bene...
<APaternoster> perchè non posso vedere le cartelle "originali" nel dispositivo di destinazione..
<krabador> PeppeSR, allora sudo gedit ~/asoundrc
<krabador> PeppeSR, ci incolli http://pastie.org/private/l1cf0laly8kqzdlw05viq   dentro, il contenuto del link , non il link
<krabador> PeppeSR, salvi chiudi riavvii
<krabador> PeppeSR, e riprovi
<PeppeSR> sento però un fastidioso bip ad oltranza che non stacca più
<krabador> PeppeSR, alsamixer
<krabador> PeppeSR, selezioni la scheda
<krabador> e disabiliti il beep
<krabador> con m
<PeppeSR> ok ed anche internal
<PeppeSR> sudo gedit ~/asoundrc dice comando non trovato
<krabador> l'importante è che pcm, speaker e master siano senza m, e ad un buon livello
<krabador> PeppeSR, ah, usi lubunto
<krabador> *u
<krabador> sudo leafpad
<PeppeSR> si lubuntu
<krabador> PeppeSR, sudo leafpad ~/asoundrc
<krabador> PeppeSR,
<krabador> PeppeSR, ho saltato un .
<krabador> PeppeSR, sudo leafpad ~/.asoundrc
<PeppeSR> lo rifaccio
<krabador> PeppeSR, si, chiudi il precedente, senza salvare, e rifallo
<PeppeSR> ormai l avevo salvato
<PeppeSR> da problemi se lo lascio?
<krabador> PeppeSR, sudo rm ~/asoundrc
<krabador> sudo leafpad ~/.asoundrc
<PeppeSR> ok fatto
<krabador> incollato, salvato, e chiuso?
<PeppeSR> si
<PeppeSR> chiudo e riapro il browser
<krabador> PeppeSR, no
<PeppeSR> ok
<krabador> hai saltato un passaggio fondamentale
<APaternoster> Ciao a tutti, ho una domanda da fare. Conoscete qualche tool che mi permetta di fare uno snapshot della cartella home (escludendo qualche cartella e includendo qualche file nascosto) che sia visibile ed "esplorabile" nella cartella di destinazione del backup ? Ho guardato unison, grsync, ma non mi sono trovato bene... perchè non posso vedere le car
<APaternoster> telle "originali" nel dispositivo di destinazione..
<krabador> !chat | APaternoster
<ubot-it> APaternoster: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PeppeSR> che passaggio?
<krabador> PeppeSR, hai presente la linea sotto il link ?
<PeppeSR> ah riavvio il pc?
<krabador> bravo
<krabador> :)
<PeppeSR> ok :
<PeppeSR> a tra poco
<krabador> bene
<krabador> jumpysnake, quanti ne siete?
<jumpysnake1> krabador, mi dai una mano please_ http://pastebin.com/3qHSpgau
<jumpysnake1> ?
<jumpysnake1> sto tentando di ripristianre grub
<krabador> jumpysnake1, devi specificare la root di ubuntu
<krabador> jumpysnake1, non il device liscio
<krabador> !grub | jumpysnake1
<ubot-it> jumpysnake1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> jumpysnake1, è chiaramente specificato nella guida di ripristino
<jumpysnake1> sto seguendo quella guida
<krabador> jumpysnake1, fa piu' attenzione allora
<krabador> ovvio poi che linux fa penare
<jumpysnake1>  Prendere nota della partizione sulla quale è installato Ubuntu. Nei prossimi passi verrà assunto come partizione di installazione /dev/sda1.
<PeppeSR> krabador ora è comparso l icona dell audio ma non si sente uguale
<jumpysnake1> dev/sdb
<krabador> jumpysnake1, "Montare la partizione sulla quale risiede il sistema" ---> in quale partizione risiede il tuo sistema?
<krabador> PeppeSR, va di nuovo a controllare su alsamixer
<jumpysnake1> krabador, /dev/sdb3
<krabador> jumpysnake1, bingo
<jumpysnake1> krabador, ma hai letto il paste?
<krabador> PeppeSR, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<jumpysnake1> krabador sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jumpysnake1> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<krabador> jumpysnake1, ho letto il paste, e non c'è niente di strano
<jumpysnake1> krabador quendi devo saltare questo passaggio? Montare il resto dei dispositivi con il comando:
<jumpysnake1> no
<jumpysnake1> perche non vanno i mount --binf
<jumpysnake1> bind
<PeppeSR> ora c'è MM su master
<krabador> PeppeSR, toglilo
<krabador> jumpysnake1, spetta
<krabador> jumpysnake1, sudo umount /mnt
<krabador> jumpysnake
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10079100
<jumpysnake> krabador
<jumpysnake> ho riavviato, ho ripristinato con uefi, ma il problema persiste, grub rescue
<krabador> jumpysnake, hai indicato il device senza numero di partizione ,in cui andare a sistemare grub ?
<jumpysnake> sudo mount /dev/sdb?
<krabador> jumpysnake, quando "hai ripristinato grub" nel comando di ripristino, hai indicato il device senza numero di partizioni , in cui andare ad installare grub ?
<jumpysnake> prima ho montato /dev/sdb3 (ubuntu) poi /sdb e non lo monta perchè gia montato, poi mount --bind non funziona
<jumpysnake> grub non l ho installato perchè non mi funziona mount --bind
<jumpysnake> e non posso andare avanti krabador
<krabador> ma sdb non deve essere montato
<krabador> jumpysnake, allora non hai ripristinato nulla
<krabador> jumpysnake, torna in live
<jumpysnake> eh infatti, grub non c è
<krabador> jumpysnake,  e rientra qui
<jumpysnake> lo devo installare ok
<krabador> jumpysnake, se hai uefi, deve andare nella partizione efi
<krabador> jumpysnake, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<jumpysnake1_> krabador, non ho mai ripristinato con uefi merd
<krabador> <krabador> jumpysnake, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<jumpysnake1_> ok, una volta che ricevo questo? [    0.000000] EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends
<jumpysnake1_> ripasso alla guida di grub?
<krabador> jumpysnake, prova ad usare sempre boot-repair
<PeppeSR> kraba se poi hai 2 min io sono rimasto in attesa
<PeppeSR> senza audio e con un orecchio in meno XD
<krabador> PeppeSR, sudo leafpad ~/.asoundrc
<PeppeSR> si è aperto il file con le cose incollate prima
<krabador> sostituisci i 2 "card 1 " , con  card Generic_1
<krabador> salvi chiudi riavvii
<krabador> PeppeSR, fammi un pastebin del file, per favore
<krabador> jumpysnake, com'è la priority nell'impostazione uefi?
<PeppeSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10079393/
<jumpysnake1_> minca qui non finisce piu questo repair.. krabador, priority sdd
<PeppeSR> quando mi dici tu riavvio il pc
<jumpysnake1_> ok ha finito...riavvio?
<krabador> PeppeSR, perfetto, salva chiudi, riavvia
<krabador> jumpysnake, beh, se ha finito,si
<PeppeSR> vado
<jumpysnake1_> ok ,che bigbang me la mandi buona
<jumpysnake> speriamo bene
<jumpysnake> ma...ma.. e ubuntu? dov è?
<jumpysnake> devo reinstallarlo in uefi mode?
<krabador> jumpysnake, hai installato 14.10 ?
<jumpysnake> non ci capisco più niente con questo ca... di uefi merd
<jumpysnake> la 12.04
<krabador> jumpysnake, ...
<krabador> jumpysnake, installa o 14.04 o 14.10
<krabador> 14.10 supporta meglio uefi mode
<jumpysnake> va bene, krabador. installo 14
<PeppeSR> kabra
<PeppeSR> grazie
<PeppeSR> ora va tutto
<krabador> perfetto
<PeppeSR> gentilissimo e bravisismo come sempre
<krabador> buon divertimento
<jumpysnake> sudo gparted
<niki113> buonasera a tutti, c'è qualcuno che ha un pò di tempo da perdere con me?
<krabador> niki113, chiedi
<niki113> allora...la cosa è lunghetta...comunqua...
<niki113> sto provando ad istallare ubuntu
<niki113> non mi parte nè in live nè me lo fa istallare quando scelgo di farlo
<niki113> ho un messaggio di errore di tanto in tanto...
<niki113> che appena mi ripete, trascrivo
<krabador> niki113, su che pc, stai provando l'installazione?
<krabador> di che ubunut ?
<niki113> hp pavilion dv8000
<niki113> l'ultimo
<niki113> 1G di ram
<niki113> 100g HD
<krabador> niki113, allora cerca direttamente di installare lubuntu
<niki113> se gli dico "prova ubuntu...", per un pò il lettore legge e poi riavvia il pc
<niki113> se gli dico "installa ubuntu"...stessa cosa
<niki113> il messaggio di errore che dicevo prima è:
<niki113> error: unknow filesystem
<niki113> entering rescue mode...
<niki113> grub rescue>
<krabador> niki113, nella schermata di "prova ubuntu" premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e seleziona prova ubunut
<krabador> niki113, ubuntu , con 1gb ram, è pesante
<krabador> niki113, prova xubuntu o meglio lubuntu
<krabador> il pc ha una decina d'anni
<niki113> ma se faccio una swap di 5G?
<krabador> niki113, non la usi come ram
<niki113> ce lo avevo già messo in passato...forse versioni più leggere, precedenti
<krabador> niki113, se "in passato" intendi 4-5 anni fa, le cose erano diverse
<niki113> quindi mi suggerisci un'altra versione?
<krabador> niki113, ubuntu in versione principale, usa un ambiente grafico, chiamato unity , pesante, per pc vecchi
<krabador> xubuntu e lubuntu sono le piu' leggere, e lubuntu è la piu' leggera in assoluto
<niki113> provando come mi hai suggerito sopra (premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e seleziona prova ubuntu)
<niki113> stesso problema...per un pò gira il lettore...e poi riavvia
<LoZioNe> Sera a tutti ^^
<krabador> niki113, fa la stessa cosa, dovrebbe apparire una linea in basso, in cui puoi cancellare , in fondo alla stessa, l'opzione quiet splash
<krabador> cancellala e premi invio
<krabador> niki113, che cpu c'è li' dentro -?
<niki113> amd turion 64 a...
<niki113> 1.6...mi pare
<niki113> 1800MHz
<krabador> niki113, scarica xubuntu o lubuntu
<niki113> ok
<niki113> con uno dei due risolvo anche questo problema di adesso?
<krabador> niki113, ti conviene direzionarti direttamente su quella che devi installare
<niki113> ok, grazie per i consigli
<krabador> di niente
<jumpysnake> krabador,
<jumpysnake> ma che storia è questa... grub si è sostituito a MBR, non parte ne win ne ubutnu..
<jumpysnake> veleno!!
<krabador> anche con 14.10 , grub, con uefi, deve andare nella efi
<jumpysnake> perciò devo riparare di nuovo?
<krabador> jumpysnake, cosa dice la priority di boot di uefi in bios?
<jumpysnake> DVD e poi SSD
<krabador> non hai voci riguardanti windows boot manager?
<jumpysnake> no
<jumpysnake> sto facendo un test con efi per cercare i filesystem. mi dice di disattivare il secure boot. ma di secure boot non ne vedo traccia
<jumpysnake> bho
<LoZioNe> chi può darmi una guida o dirmi come installare KaffeineTY gentilmente?
<LoZioNe> edit: Risolto ;9
<ninoo> sera
<ninoo> Ho trovato finalmente i drive giusti per la mia scheda video integrata ma non riesco a scaricarli
<ninoo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<krabador> ninoo, scusami lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | ninoo
<ubot-it> ninoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ninoo> ok
<krabador> che ubuntu hai installato?
<ninoo> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ninoo> facendo la procedura automatica dei drive non trova niente
<ninoo> il sistema va , ma se premo le finestre si aprono lentamente a scatti e come se non gestisse bene la scheda video
<krabador> ninoo, lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | ninoo
<ubot-it> ninoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ninoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10080964/
<ninoo> lshw -C video  ?
<krabador> ninoo, ok, torna quando hai messo di prendere in giro
<ninoo> ? non sto prendendo in giro
<ninoo> mi comprare sempre sta cosa
<ninoo> ninoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> 3) apri un terminale , scrivi dentro lshw -C video , copi ed incolli il risultato su pastebin
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link del pastebin
<krabador> non frasi a tua scelta
<ninoo> Allora non so niente di linux
<ninoo> io uso Windows
<ninoo> come si pare il terminale
<ninoo> ?
<ninoo> apre pardon
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<ninoo> ok grazie
<ninoo> faccio un secondo
<krabador> ubuntu 10.04 è fuori supporto da parecchio
<ninoo> pardon 14.04
<ninoo> ho scaricato la versione due giorni fa
<ninoo> mi dice should run this program as super-user.
<krabador> si, e poi ti da il risultato di quello che serve sapere
<ninoo> non veniva scritto altro
<ninoo> ricontrollo , aspetta che comuto il video
<krabador> ninoo, questo pc con ubuntu è connesso ad internet?
<ninoo> ok avevi ragion e' venuto , ma non riesco a copiarlo perche' e' troppo lento
<ninoo> si
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ninoo> ho fatto una foto , dove la posso postare ?
<krabador> !image | ninoo
<ubot-it> ninoo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> se vuoi postare la foto , altrimenti , una volta mandato il comando che ti ho appena detto
<krabador> ed accettata l'installazione del programma, molto piccolo,
<ninoo> va a scatti il pc , non penso riesci a fare qualcosa da remoto
<krabador> lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> e lui fa un link pastebin con il contenuto del comando
<krabador> ninoo, se il pc ha quasi l'età per votare, ubuntu è pesante
<krabador> xubuntu, ma in particolarmodo lubuntu sono piu' indicate
<ninoo> e' del 2006
<ninoo> sto caricando la foto
<krabador> ninoo, in 10 anni ne sono cambiate di cose
<ninoo> pero windows 7 ci gira
<LostInMyHead> già ma la 14.10 è coetanea di windows 10, non 7
<ninoo> sta caricando
<krabador> ninoo, ma hai un'idea di cosa sia linux?
<LostInMyHead> windows 7 e del 2009
<ninoo> si si il produttore lo dichiara anche per windows 8
<LostInMyHead> 2012
<ninoo> posos mettere un linlk?
<LostInMyHead> che poi dipende da come ci gira
<krabador> ninoo, ma ti perdi i messaggi?
<krabador> !image | ninoo
<ubot-it> ninoo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ninoo> sta caricando
<krabador> ninoo, nel frattempo che carica, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<ninoo> e' particolare e' un micro pc
<ninoo> http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/J7F2.html#downloads
<krabador> e quanta ram c'è dentro?
<ninoo> 1GB
<krabador> ninoo, lubuntu
<ninoo> 4 porte eternet
<ninoo> ma unbutu mi hanno detto che visto che e' linux e' leggero
<krabador> ninoo, scaricati lubuntu , la derivata per macchine datate, e con caratteristiche piu' esigue
<ninoo> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/1860/4DqEbf.jpg
<krabador> ninoo, non hai chiesto qui
<ninoo> no chiesto a una persona che insegna linux
<ninoo> io sono pratico solo di dos e windows
<LostInMyHead> esistono versioni molto leggere di sistemi operativi basati su linux, ma non vuol dire che tutti i sistemi basati su linux siano leggeri
<krabador> ninoo, e dove insegna linux=?
<ninoo> va dei corsi
<krabador> ninoo, ubuntu ha derivate apposta per andare incontro a diverse esigenze
<ninoo> ok
<vice_> ciao
<ninoo> mi puoi dare un link
<vice_> un consiglio su un programma x creare da w7 un pen drive di ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<LostInMyHead> vice_: era per te
<vice_> grazie
<LostInMyHead> prego
<krabador> ninoo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<vice_> ci rivediamo dopo l'installazione :)
<krabador> scarica questa, e fa il supporto di installazione
<krabador> !installazione | vice_
<LostInMyHead> vice_: miraccomando prima prova
<ubot-it> vice_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<vice_> ciao krabador.....
<LostInMyHead> vice_: che versione installi?
<krabador> vice_, fa il check di aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<krabador> vice_, ed alla fine dell'installazione , riavvia e manda un bel sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vice_> trusty-desktop-amd64  comunità
<krabador> vice_, e non dovresti aver bisogno di nient'altro
<LostInMyHead> vice controlla i requisiti mi raccomando
<LostInMyHead> soprattutto se hai un computer datato
<vice_> ok a dopo grazie             baci krabador :)
<LostInMyHead> -.-
<ninoo> krabador grazie sei stato molto gentile e cortese
<jumpysnake> cioe krabador, se non posso disattivare il secure boot non parte ubuntu?
<krabador> ninoo, ci mancherebbe, di niente
<ninoo> volevo solo chiederti una cosa questa versione ha gia' l'interfaccia grfica
<ninoo> grafica
<krabador> jumpysnake, non c'è nessuna opzione a riguardo di secure boot?
<krabador> ninoo, si
<krabador> ninoo, si chiama lxde
<ninoo> ok rigrazie
<jumpysnake> no, malledizione
<ninoo> buona mattinata
<krabador> ninoo, ed è fatta cosi'
<krabador> <jumpysnake> no, malledizione
<krabador> ninoo, scusa, sbagliato
<jumpysnake> *maledizione
<krabador> ninoo, http://lubuntu.net/
<ninoo> ok ciao a tutti
<jumpysnake> krabador, http://www.servethehome.com/updated-asus-uefi-bios-generation/
<krabador> jumpysnake, guarda la sezione boot
<jumpysnake> eh, la sto osservando da quando sono entrato.. niente secure boot ma solo i dischi bootabili enable/disable.stop
<krabador> ma sei nell'advanced mode?
<jumpysnake> certo altrimenti non puoi entrare alla voce boot
<jumpysnake> miseriaccia ladra
<krabador> jumpysnake, manda il modello della mobo
<jumpysnake> non ho mai penato cosi tanto per una installazione porco mondo. manco la prima volta è stata cosi difficile
<jumpysnake> spe
<LostInMyHead> jumpysnake: scegli la scheda boot in advance
<jumpysnake> se vai in advance entri nel menù dove ci sono le voci boot ecc ecc.
<krabador> jumpysnake, 'sto modello?
<jumpysnake> com è che si trovava?
<jumpysnake> lspci?
<krabador> jumpysnake, guardando sulla scatola, se hai il bios, davanti
<jumpysnake> eh mo non posso..sto spostando gb di file da live
<LostInMyHead> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5476/14025143340_2c98ff96dd_o.jpg
<jumpysnake> aspè ho il pc aperto
<krabador> jumpysnake, sei qui da quella live?
<jumpysnake> no, krabador,sono qui dal mio pc
<jumpysnake> bo, non riesco a leggere le etichette
<jumpysnake> leggo solo asusteck lite road
<krabador> poi , sei l'unico che è nella sezione advance di un bios, dalla live di ubuntu
<krabador> complimenti
<jumpysnake> ma che dici, ti ho detto  che scrivo dal mio pc
<jumpysnake> xD
<krabador> jumpysnake, ti ho chiesto prima se eri nella sezione boot, del bios della macchina incriminata
<jumpysnake> eh ti ho detto ,no, sto spostando gb di file e non posso riavviare
<krabador> "<jumpysnake> eh, la sto osservando da quando sono entrato.. niente secure boot ma solo i dischi bootabili enable/disable.stop"
<krabador> "<krabador> ma sei nell'advanced mode?"
<krabador> "<jumpysnake> certo altrimenti non puoi entrare alla voce boot"
<krabador> fai un po' tu
<krabador> quando hai fatto, avverti
<jumpysnake> mmmmm, qui non tornano i conti
<jumpysnake> ok, ma penso che per oggi me la vo a nanna..finisco domani, ci vogliono 3 ore alla fine dello spostamento. 2 TB..paura!!
<jumpysnake> notte
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-06
<krabador> buonanotte
<vice_> ok installato ubuntu
<glpiana> ola
<antoo> scheda video dedicata GeForce 820M/PCIe/SSE2 come si installa su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> antoo, non è riconosciuta?
<antoo> no
<antoo> ho installato come driver aggiuntivi la geForce consigliata
<antoo> ora mi stò scaricando dal sito ufficiale un aggiornamento con estenzione .run
<achab> ragazzi in seguito a un arresto poco ortodosso durante un acquisizione di file da parte di Calibre sembra ci sia un errore nel sistema che non mi permette di accedere a una delle partizioni dell'hd, mi potreste aiutare???? quando cerco di montare la partizione comapre la seguente finestra http://imagebin.ca/v/1qhidwrXV7OE vi prego aiutatemi ci sono dei file molto importatni per me....
<achab> avviso agli utenti: ACHAB è il nome della partizione a cui cerco di accedere
<glpiana> achab, hai anche windows su questo pc?
<achab> purtroppo no
<glpiana> achab, mmm, non capisco quindi il motivo per avere ntfs
<achab> perchè utilizzo alcuni files che poi vanno letti in computer su cui è presente solo windows
<nex> achab: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda3
<nex> (e giusto per fare il rompicoglioni...  se i files sono importanti fai sempre un backup)
<glpiana> achab, segui il consiglio di nex e se non hai ntfsfix, installalo con: sudo apt-get install ntfsfix
<glpiana> nex, +1
<achab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10088564/ glpiana
<glpiana> achab, bene, prova a montarlo con sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<achab> nex: E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto ntfsfix
<cristian_c> antoo, assolutamente no
<cristian_c> antoo, è totalmente sconsigliato
<achab> glpiana: sembrerebbe essere montato
<antoo> cosa?
<achab> CORRETTAMENTE
<cristian_c> antoo, se hai trovato driver disponibili in Driver aggiuntivi, vuol dire che la scheda è riconosciuta
<achab> potrei cambiare le impostazioni iniziali del mount
<antoo> sì ma si vede male quando faccio scorrere la pagina
<antoo> sù e giù
<glpiana> achab, ora dai: sudo umount /mnt
<cristian_c> <antoo> ora mi stò scaricando dal sito ufficiale un aggiornamento con estenzione .run
<cristian_c> antoo, si vede male in che senso?
<glpiana> achab, poi prova a montarlo dal gestore dei file. se funziona sei a posto. ringrazia nex
<achab> fatto
<achab> ringrazio vivamente nex e glpiana
<achab> funonzia
<nex> bene, backuppa ;)
<achab> ieri avevo terminato di creare i files per questo motivo non avevo fatto il back up, ma quanto prima lo farò
<antoo> cristian_c quindi non mi conviene installare il driver che ho scaricato dal sito?
<antoo> navida per linux?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jumpysnake> 'ngiorno :-)
<superstep> salve jumpysnake
<jumpysnake> bene eccoci qui per nuovi e  mirabolanti rompimenti
<jumpysnake> allora, qui sto secure boot non di disable http://www.servethehome.com/updated-asus-uefi-bios-generation/
<jumpysnake> qualcuno lo conosce sto benedetto bios?
<cristian_c> jumpysnake, consulta il manuale del tuo pc
<glpiana> !chat | jumpysnake
<ubot-it> jumpysnake: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<scribuntu> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giovannone92> Ciao a tutti
<superstep> !ciao | giovannone92
<ubot-it> giovannone92: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giovannone92> Primo giorno su ubuntu e ho seri problemi all avvio
<superstep> che problemi?
<giovannone92> Avrei seriamente bisogno di assistenza... preferibilmente via skype
<superstep> non ho skype, e comunque non lo farei
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buongiorno, rieccomi immancabile con i miei problemi. Oggi la tastiera e` impazzita e mi si e` trasformata in americana, non mi riconosce piu i segni di punteggiatura, come se si fossero scambiati. come posso risolvere?
<giovannone92> Non avvia non trova i file di sistena
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, in alto c'e' un quadrato con dentro scritto Us o En, premilo e seleziona It
<cristian_c> giovannone92, l'assistenza non è privata
<superstep> giovannone92, spiegati meglio perche' cosi' non posso fare nulla
<cristian_c> e si svolge qui
<alexxxxxxxxxx> nel mio quadrato c e scritto it
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ciao critian
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, metti En e poi rimetti it
<alexxxxxxxxxx> .:;
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok bene risolto, grazie ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<giovannone92> Lungi da me non era per privacy ma per questioni pratiche viato che comunico con un telefono comunque ho installato la 14.10.4  64bit
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, prego
<ExPBoy> mha
<cristian_c> giovannone92, spiega pure qui
<alexxxxxxxxxx> bye
<cristian_c> giovannone92, 14.10.4?
<cristian_c> esiste?
<jester-> nu
<giovannone92> su un pc dotato di lettore e dopo l installazione ha avviato senza problemi
<jester-> almeno mi pare
<cristian_c> io so che c'è la 14.04.4
<giovannone92> possibile mi sia confuso
<superstep> sentiamo il problema, discutiamo dopo
<giovannone92> Sto andando a memoria
<superstep> vai ti ascolto
<giovannone92> Ora ho trasferito l hd sul pc destinato e non parte... schermo nero e non trova i file
<giovannone92> Vorrei poter postare la foto dell errore
<superstep> giovannone92, le due macchine hanno la stessa architettura di processore?
<cristian_c> !image | giovannone92
<ubot-it> giovannone92: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<superstep> non e' che hai messo su un processore i386?
<giovannone92> No qiello di partenza era un 32... questo un 64 ma l s.o e 64
<superstep> giovannone92, entrambe intel?
<giovannone92> Sono caduto
<superstep> entrambi i processori sono intel?
<giovannone92> Datemi un attimo e tento di postare l immagine
<glpiana> giovannone92, hai installato da una altro pc che aveva dentro un disco oltre a quello su cui hai installato?
<superstep> comunque giovannone92, ti conviene scaricare l'immagine di sistema per la tua architettura a prescindere, secondo me hai corrotto grub
<glpiana> superstep, il processore diverso non da problemi. solo l'architettura può darli
<superstep> glpiana, in teoria si, ma ho avuto qualche problema con processori non intel
<glpiana> superstep, io mai
<superstep> comunque e sempre meglio mettere la distribuzione compilata per la propria architettura
<glpiana> giovannone92, ti ripeto la domanda o l'hai letta prima di uscire?
<glpiana> superstep, non potrebbe comuqnue avere installato una 64 bit da un pc 32 bit
<superstep> ah! avevo capito il contrartio...
<giovannone92> eccomi ora mi sono connesso con un portatile e sonostabile
<glpiana> giovannone92, ti ripeto la domanda o l'hai letta prima di uscire?
<giovannone92> non ce l'ho fatta perchè è morta la batteria
<giovannone92> dimmi pure
<glpiana> giovannone92, allora, il pc da cui hai installato conteneva un altro hard disk durante l'installazione?
<giovannone92> assolutamente no solo l'hd in questione che è poi stato passato ad un altro pc
<glpiana> giovannone92, ora devi chiarirci una cosa: hai scritto che il pc di partenza è 32 bit e che hai installato una 64 bit
<giovannone92> si
<glpiana> giovannone92, puoi correggere la mia affermazione? le cose non tornano
<giovannone92> allora il sistema è 64bit installato usando un pc a 32 per poi essere passato su un pc 64
<giovannone92> non sono del tutto convinto che fosse possibile
<giovannone92> alla luce dei fatti
<glpiana> giovannone92, quello che dici purtroppo +è impossibile
<giovannone92> ecco risolto il mistero allora... ma anche se fosse a 32 dovrebbe girare comunque o sbaglio^
<giovannone92> ?
<glpiana> giovannone92, sì. tu che errore ottieni all'avvio del pc?
<giovannone92> sto litigando con il pc per postarti lo screen dammi un attimo e invio
<giovannone92> http://i.imgur.com/iD7QZVr.jpg
<giovannone92> ecco lo screen
<giovannone92> ora mi stanno prestando un lettore dvd esterno e ritento l installazione direttamente sul pc a 64 dimmi altrimenti se posso risolvere senza reinstallare
<glpiana> giovannone92, il sistema cerca un disco che non c'è. appare in fstab per uuid, ma non lo riconosce. sì, il lettore esterno potrebbe essere utile
<giovannone92> io ora mi sposto 10minuti a prendere il lettore esterno e torno... se ci dovessi essere ancora mi guideresti nell installazione per fare tutto bene dato che devo impostare anche la partizione swap e non sono sicuro di averlo fatto bene
<glpiana> giovannone92, io ti direi di far fare tutto in automatico
<giovannone92> eccomi
<giovannone92> riavvio e faccio partire l installazione
<giovannone92> non riconosce il lettore esterno
<giovannone92> che faccio?
<superstep> hai una penna usb?
<giovannone92> non abbastanza capiente
<superstep> ...
<giovannone92> provo a modificare il boot dal bios
<giovannone92> forse ho risolto
<superstep> se non lo riconosce come lo selezioni?
<giovannone92> ok setup partito
<superstep> ok ottimo
<giovannone92> perchè era oscurato proprio nella lista boot... c'erano solo hd e usb in lista
<jumpysnake> krabador,bongiorno,allora, son riuscito a trovare secure boot,ed ho messo altri os, ho riavviato installato ubuntu, e non si avvia nulla.
<krabador> jumpysnake, va a controllare che in boot section, ci sia anche una voce chiamata csm
<jumpysnake> si, c è. disattivo?
<jumpysnake> o auto?
<krabador> jumpysnake, prima di farlo, fa boot-repair
<jumpysnake> ok
<giovannone92> ok eccomi nel setup come imposto il tutto?
<giovannone92> ho 2gb di ram come swap metto 2 o 4?
<giovannone92> devo fare presto l'upgrade a 4
<giovannone92> ?
<giovannone92> fermo a caricare nella schermata dove chiedere se scaricare gli aggiornamenti durante l installazione
<giovannone92> gia 10 minuti che carica
<superstep> ma si e bloccato?
<superstep> oppure sta scaricando?
<superstep> premi sulla freccietta orizzontale in modo che vedi il terminale
<superstep> cioe' con la punta orientata verso destra
<jumpysnake> ok krabador, ricapitoliamo. riparo con boot-rapair, riavvio, accedo al bios,metto disable o auto nel csm? riavvio e dovrebbe partire o win o ubu?
<giovannone92> no si è appena scrollato dal caricamento ora sono in attesa che carichi la gestione partizioni non so come mai sia così lento
<giovannone92> prima questi step li ho fatti in 3 minuti
<krabador> jumpysnake, non c'è niente da ricapitolare, va con boot repair e vedi se risolve
<jumpysnake> krabador, questa volta boot-rapir mi sta chiedendo se voglio rimuovere grub.
<giovannone92> ok ci sono... dicevo ho 2gb di ram ma vorrei fare un swap di 4 visto che prestodevo fare l upgrade
<giovannone92> che dite va bene?
<superstep> si
<superstep> poi dipende da quante cose tieni aperte, in genere anche 2GB vanno bene per un utilizzo leggero...
<giovannone92> per lo swap metto logica?
<superstep> si
<superstep> lascia fare al configuratore
<superstep> lascia com'e'
<superstep> c'e' lvm
<superstep> fa tutto lui
<giovannone92> per l so metto file system ext4 con journaling?
<giovannone92> e per punto di mount?
<superstep> usa /
<superstep> asp ma parli della swap?
<giovannone92> no parlavo del so
<superstep> si
<superstep> montalo su /
<giovannone92> per la swap devo mettere punti di mount?
<superstep> ext4 va bene
<superstep> no
<krabador> giovannone92, sei dopo aver selezionato "altro" nel supporto di installazione?
<superstep> lascia come sta
<giovannone92> si ok
<giovannone92> ricapitolo...
<krabador> giovannone92, cosa stai usando , gparted, o il gestore delle partizioni dentro la procedura d'installazione ?
<superstep> sta facendo l'installazione krabador
<giovannone92> part.1 ext4 /
<giovannone92> part.2 swap
<giovannone92> procedo?
<giovannone92> mi dice input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<giovannone92> cioè come lo utilizzo?
<giovannone92> errore nella creazione partizione swap
<giovannone92> reboot automatico
<giovannone92> arrrrghh
<superstep> ma perche' non lasci fare al tool?
<krabador> giovannone92, entra in live , con "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<giovannone92> perche il swap non lo mette in automatico
<krabador> giovannone92, che selezioni al boot del supporto di installazione
<giovannone92> aspettate... dopo il reboot senza installare
<giovannone92> è partito ubuntu
<giovannone92> non so perchè
<giovannone92> ora sono su ubuntu ma non è installato
<krabador> giovannone92, riavvia
<giovannone92> ok
<krabador> giovannone92, seleziona "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<giovannone92> ok
<giovannone92> sta caricando
<giovannone92> il boot ancora
<giovannone92> appena ci sono ti faccio sapere
<jumpysnake1_> krabador, http://pastebin.com/DHcawvjr
<jumpysnake1_> scusami eh, ma winzoz dove sta?
<krabador> se non lo sai tu...
<jumpysnake1_> sta nello stesso disco krabador
<jumpysnake1_> http://pastebin.com/twWrK4EB
<giovannone92> ok sono su prova ubuntu
<krabador> giovannone92, apri il terminale, manda sudo gparted
<krabador> jumpysnake, il terminale è il risultato di quale comando?
<jumpysnake> della riparazione del grub tramite boot-repair
<krabador> jumpysnake, hai riavviato?
<jumpysnake> lo ho installato su SSD dove risiedono i sistemi operativi.si ho riavviato ed ho sempre lo stesso problema. non si avvia nessuno dei due
<jumpysnake> ora sto nuovamente ne bios
<jumpysnake> disattivo il csm?
<krabador> jumpysnake, se windows è stato installato in modalità uefi
<krabador> entrambi devono essere installati in tale modalità, con bootloader installato in efi
<krabador> jumpysnake, se disabiliti csm, devi reinstallare entrambi
<jumpysnake> ho avviato ubuntu in modalità uefi, e installato dal ive.
<jumpysnake> *da live
<jumpysnake> bo, non so più cosa fare.
<jumpysnake> l' ultima installazione l ho fatta seguendo la guida e tornava tutto..bho!
<krabador> jumpysnake, jumpysnake imposta csm su enabled, dovresti avere poi altre opzioni
<jumpysnake> si, le vedo, boot device controll sta su uefi, le altre (network,storage,e pci ) stanno su legacy
<jumpysnake> che guerra che mi sta facendo combattere sto pc
<krabador> jumpysnake, prova "boot from storage devices" su uefi
<krabador> jumpysnake, se avevi intenzione, di andanre in dual boot con questo pc, secure boot e csm legacy only, andavano impostati dall'inizio, partizionavi il disco in mbr, e non ne avremmo mai parlato
<jumpysnake> krabador, il fatto è che win esisteva gia.
<jumpysnake> non l ho installato io, comunquem non funziona manco cosi. fosse per me piallerei tutto.ma non posso.
<giovannone92> qualcuno in ascolto?
<giovannone92> allora ho impostato la partizione di sistema e la swap ma mi dice dopo la scelta del fuso
<krabador> giovannone92, manda una schermata di gparted
<krabador> !image | giovannone92
<ubot-it> giovannone92: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giovannone92> input output error during read on /dev/sda
<giovannone92> ok
<krabador> giovannone92, errore di input/output , tende a significare soltanto che il disco potrebbe essere andato
<giovannonebis> http://i.imgur.com/b7YfRDX.jpg
<giovannone92> ecco lo screen
<giovannone92> ignoro?
<krabador> giovannone92, no
<krabador> giovannone92, chiudi la procedura di installazione
<giovannone92> fatto
<krabador> apri un terminale
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> e fa lo screen
<giovannone92> ok
<giovannone92> non so mi ha mandato alla schermata account
<giovannone92> chiudendo il setup
<giovannone92> e mi chiede password che non ho mai impostato
<giovannone92> riavvio
<enrico_123> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di un'informazione
<jumpysnake> allora krabador, ammettiamo che disattivo uefi. piallo tutto dopo aver backuppato win. metto la modalità legacy dal bios, reinstallo win, poi ubu, e dovrebbe andare tutto?
<krabador> jumpysnake, con csm in legacy e secure boot disabilitato, si
<krabador> jumpysnake, e grub deve andare nel device, e non in una partizione
<krabador> come le installazioni tradizionali
<giovannone92> @krabador, sto ripartendo con prova ubuntu senza installare
<jumpysnake> va bene. grazie krabador.
<giovannone92> ok come apro il terminale??
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<giovannone92> fatto ora?
<krabador> giovannone92, sudo gparted
<giovannone92> partito
<giovannone92> ora?
<giovannone92> è in scan
<krabador> ma non ti sono arrivati i messaggi prima?
<giovannone92> no
<krabador> eppure non sei mai uscito...
<krabador> giovannone92, fa uno screenshot della schermata di gparted
<giovannone92> appena finisce lo scan
<krabador> se hai un solo disco, e ci mette parecchio, "errore di input/output" inizia a trovare conferme
<giovannone92> si mi ha dato proprio quel messaggio
<giovannone92> ora mando screen
<giovannonebis> http://i.imgur.com/eUEBJt3.png
<giovannone92> eccolo
<krabador> giovannone92, il disco è andato
<giovannone92> per nulla
<giovannone92> girava benissimo con 78
<giovannone92> win 7
<krabador> 78?
<giovannone92> sino a stamattina
<giovannone92> 78 era un errore
<giovannone92> se lo metto nel box i dati entrano senza problemi
<giovannone92> che non siaqualche impostazione nel bios?
<giovannone92> ignorando mi ha caricato l hd
<giovannone92> mando screen
<giovannonebis> http://i.imgur.com/Nf1XXn9.png
<krabador> giovannone92, seleziona la linea con il punto esclamativo ,clicca su informazioni, e fa screenshot
<giovannonebis> http://i.imgur.com/fEiJgqe.png
<krabador> giovannone92, è un disco che stai predisponendo per la formattazione?
<giovannone92> si
<krabador> allora, chiudi la schermata informazioni, seleziona la voce devices
<giovannone92> ok
<giovannone92> poi?
<krabador> seleziona new partition table
<krabador> buono
<giovannone92> msdos?
<krabador> si
<krabador> applica
<giovannone92> fatto
<giovannone92> sempre lo stesso messaggio
<krabador> il che non è un buon segno
<giovannone92> ti dicevo è possibile che sia qualche impostazione del bios?
<giovannone92> ho un regime di sicurezza molto serrato
<krabador> "ho un regime di sicurezza molto serrato"ovvero?
<giovannone92> non ricordo cosìsenza andare a vedere
<giovannone92> ma ho un dell e saprai che nel bios ha svariate opzioni di sicurezza
<krabador> che puoi ricordarmi educatamente
<giovannone92> riavvio il pc con ubuntu avviato
<giovannone92> per entrare nel bios
<giovannone92> avevo impostata una psw per l hard disk
<giovannone92> l ho disattivata
<giovannone92> che non fosse quella
<giovannone92> che non permetteva ne read ne write
<krabador> si, quella puo' dare problemi
<giovannone92> incrociamo le dita allora
<giovannone92> sto facendo ripartire la prova su cd o vado direttamente all installazione?
<krabador> no, torna su gparted
<giovannone92> ok
<giovannone92> ti avviso quando ci sono
<giovannone92> ehi grazie mille dell aiuto comunque
<giovannone92> ci sono
<giovannone92> era quello il problema
<giovannone92> ha fatto lo scan in 3 secondi scarsi
<giovannone92> e mi ha dato tutte le info
<giovannone92> mando screeen
<krabador> ok, ricrea di nuovo tabella di partizione
<giovannone92> fatto
<krabador> giovannone92, in questo pc hai intenzione di mettere piu' sistemi?
<giovannone> http://i.imgur.com/w1PNHDP.png
<giovannone92> per il momento no
<krabador> allora crea una partizione root, una partizione /home, ed una partizione swap
<giovannone92> anche se mi piacerebbe buttarli 7 appena mi capita sottomano la 64
<giovannone92> ok
<giovannone92> da quanto le faccio la root e la home?
<krabador> giovannone, allora, crea solo la swap e la root
<krabador> se vuoi mettere anche 7
<giovannone92> nono lascia perdere solo ubuntu
<giovannone92> impostiamolo per solo ubuntu
<giovannone92> quindi confermami cosa fare
<krabador> alla swap gli dai 4096mb , la sistemi alla fine del disco
<krabador> la root la fai di 20gb , ed il resto lo dai alla home
<giovannone92> è diverso dall editor che usavo prima
<krabador> con gparted, fai "nuova partizione" --- nuova dimensione 4096 , spazio libero dopo 0 mb, dai invio, e te la fa già alla fine del disco
<giovannone92> file system=linux-swap?
<krabador> per la root, nuova partizione --- nuova dimensione 20480, spazio libero prima  0mb, invio, e lui la fa all'inizio
<krabador> giovannone, di che colore è il cavallo bianco di napoleone??
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> file system linux swap
<krabador> root e /home ext4
<giovannone92> ahahahah non voglio sbagliare siccome sono ignorantissimo su linux
<giovannone92> ok
<giovannone92> dove seleziono root?
<krabador> da nessuna parte
<giovannone92> ah ok la metto così e basta
<krabador> che tu la usi come root, è un discorso successivo
<giovannone92> ok
<giovannone92> fatto mando screen per conferma
<krabador> partizione primaria , 20480, spazio libero prima 0mb, ext4
<krabador> l'ultima, praticamente ti basta fare nuova partizione, file system ext4 e ok, ed occuperà tutto lo spazio rimanente
<giovannone> http://i.imgur.com/AtMPIoU.png
<giovannone92> mi sembra tutto giusto
<krabador> bene, schiaccia la v verde
<giovannone92> ok sta elaborando
<giovannone92> ok fatto
<giovannone92> tutto ok
<giovannone92> ora?
<krabador> fallo fare, appena ha finito, chiudi, e fai partire la procedura di installazione , che hai li sul desktop
<krabador> metti la spunta su aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<giovannone92> ok
<krabador> vai sempre avanti, e quando ti chiede dove installare,seleziona "altro"
<krabador> nessuna delle opzioni proposte, ma quella in basso "altro"
<giovannone92> fatto
<krabador> selezioni la root , clicchi su un tasto, in basso a sinistra "change"
<krabador> usa come "file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> punto di mount " / "
<krabador> confermi
<krabador> selezioni poi la home
<krabador> usa come "file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> punto di mount " /home"
<giovannone92> metto anche la spunta su formatta partizione?
<krabador> giovannone, non serve, ma mettila pure
<giovannone92> ok
<giovannone92> fatto... avanti?
<krabador> adesso assicurati che il bootloader , si installi nell'hd e non in una partizione,
<krabador> in default nella media è già impostato nel modo corrett o
<krabador> vai avanti ed aspetti che finisca, quando ti chiede se cifrare la home, NON farla cifrare
<giovannone92> come defaultmi ha selezionato tutti i 250gb
<krabador> e non selezionare il login automatico dell'account
<giovannone92> metto sda2 che sarebbe la root?
<krabador> no
<giovannone92> lascio default allora
<krabador> "assicurati che il bootloader , si installi nell'hd e non in una partizione, "
<giovannone92> ok
<giovannone92> installazione partita senza alcun messaggio di errore
<giovannone92> :D
<krabador> aspetta che finisca
<krabador> e buon sistema
<giovannone92> si me lo hanno consigliato in molti e ho provato tante volte a metterlo come so ma mi lasciavo bloccare da questi problemi di root swap ecc...
<giovannone92> che non conoscevo
<giovannone92> ma oggi ero determinato ahahaha
<giovannone92> tuttalpiù mi sai dire se sono compatibili i soft per windows tipo steam
<krabador> steam c'è
<giovannone92> ma non potrò usare tutti i giochi vero?
<giovannone92> io gioco solo con uno... kerbal space program
<giovannone92> lo conosci?
<krabador> funziona per linux
<giovannone92> si ma devo scaricare la versione ad hoc oppure tranquillamente la win va bene?
<krabador> giovannone92, hai mai fatto caso,su steam, che per ogni gioco ti dice quale sistema operativo è supportato?
<giovannone92> sinceramente ce l' ho da poco e non ci ho fatto particolarmente caso
<krabador> giovannone92, se vuoi giocare, su linux, da steam, devi selezionare i giochi per linux
<giovannone92> lo schermo si è fatto scuro
<krabador> giovannone92, se giocare è importante, per il tuo uso, è windows, il sistema di riferimento
<giovannone92> come se fosse in penombra
<krabador> muovi quacosa
<giovannone92> si tutto ok
<giovannone92> no giocare non è l obbiettivo
<giovannone92> l obbiettivo è lavorare con arduino e imparare a usare linux a livelli eccelsi
<giovannone92> e come partenza ammetto che non è delle migliori
<krabador> su linux, il sofrware win, che non ha una versione ufficiale per linux, puoi provare a farlo girare con wine, e procedure simili, ma non è scontato che funzionino
<giovannone92> capisco... quindi wine è una sorta di emulatore?
<krabador> no
<krabador> ma una piattaforma con delle librerie di supporto
<krabador> "Wine Is Not an Emulator" WINE
<krabador> !wine | giovannone92
<ubot-it> giovannone92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<giovannone92> se hai voglia di spiegarmi un po i soft di linux e i comandi principali del terminale io sono a pieni orecchi
<krabador> !terminale | giovannone92
<ubot-it> giovannone92: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !bash | giovannone92
<ubot-it> giovannone92: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> !wiki | giovannone92
<ubot-it> giovannone92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !documentazione | giovannone92
<ubot-it> giovannone92: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<giovannone92> grazie!!!!!
<krabador> con linux non smetti mai di leggere documentazione
<giovannone92> ci sta è decisamente molto più complesso di qualsiasi altro sistema abbia mai usato
<giovannone92> ma permette una certa libertà in più
<giovannone92> che tu sappia ci sono problemi con le cpu intel?
<ninoo> ciao , c'e' mica krabador
<krabador> giovannone92, ci sono problemi soltanto con hardware particolarissimi
<giovannone92> esiste una lista?
<krabador> giovannone92, di cui l'azienda non rilascia documentazione
<krabador> giovannone92, dipende dal tipo
<krabador> giovannone92, sul fronte cpu nessun problema
<giovannone92> perfetto... comunque credo che iniziero a partecipare attivamente a questa irc c'è molto da imparare e poi chissà magari più in la potri anche contribuire
<ninoo> Ciao krabador perfetto con la versione che mi hai detto te ti unbutu nessun problema con la scheda video , ho fatto ora l'aggiornamento che mi hai detto sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras , pero' ora mi si e' bloccato tutto su una finestra e non so cosa fare
<krabador> ninoo, "mi si è bloccato tutto su una finestra" quale?
<krabador> ninoo, mentre stava facendo cosa?
<ninoo> faccio uno screen in remoto
<krabador> !image | ninoo
<ubot-it> ninoo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> giovannone92, questo canale è di solo supporto tecnico relativo propriamente al sistema ubuntu e derivate ufficiali, per tutto cio' che riguarda altri usi, altro software, qualsiasi altra argomentazione , #ubuntu-it-chat , è la risorsa piu' adatta
<ninoo> https://imageshack.us/i/ipgndTcKj
<ninoo> forse ha solo finito
<krabador> ninoo, premi tab, seleziona ok, premi invio
<ninoo> ok non avevo usato il tab
<ninoo> gli unici problemi fono ad ora sono la scheda di rete che non va
<ninoo> e non so se questa versione gestisce il trim del ssd
<krabador> il supporto a trim c'è dalla 14.04
<krabador> solo che va gestito , o facendo un cronjob
<krabador> oppure mandando fstrim a mano , di tanto in tanto
<jester-> è gia pronto la fa una volta a settimana
<jester-> basta scommentare la riga del file in /etc/cron/weekey
<ninoo> a ok una volta  a settimana basta scrivere fstrim nel terminale
<krabador> per la scheda di rete, manda sudo lshw -C network
<jester-> sudo fstrim --all -v a mano
<ninoo> per le schede di rete quelle  3 aggiuntive vanno la sua di rete sembra che va ma poi non scarica
<ninoo> aspetto che abbia finito l'aggiornamento e poi la mando
<ninoo> dovrebbe aver finito tornato al terminale
<ninoo> meglio che riavvio la macchina ?
<giovannone92> ok fatto riavvio e tolto il disco
<giovannone92> vediamo come va
<giovannone92> ho un problema
<giovannone92> mi ha come escluso la tastiera e sono ancora fermo alla schermata dove chiede di togliere il disco e premere invio
<giovannone92> ma il led bloc num non da risposta... ne deduco che la tastiera sia esclusa
<giovannone92> forzo il riavvio dal pulsante di alimentazione?
<ninoo> sto catcando i due screen
<ninoo> caricando
<ninoo> https://imageshack.us/i/p3SQkKt2j
<ninoo> il problema e' quella con chip via
<ninoo> https://imageshack.us/i/ey8nFRj3j
<ninoo> ne sto caricando una dove si vede meglio il log
<ninoo> https://imageshack.us/i/idKpaZT4j
<ninoo> che ne pensi krabador ?
<Guest60282> Buongiorno. Non da molto sono passato a xubuntu, volevo chiedere un informazione riguardo la masterizzazione dei CD. Prima con win potevo fare un cd musicale utilizzando cd dati e potevo mettere nuove canzoni in un secondo momento. Come posso fare?
<krabador> ninoo, sembra essere usata da un driver
<ninoo> ah
<ninoo> uff ho cambiato risoluzione diminuendola emi e' andato in fico tutto
<ninoo> comando rapido da tastiera per andare nel tab risoluzione monitor ?
<krabador> ninoo, xrandr --output LVDS --auto
<Gaspareta> Ciao
<Gaspareta> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> Gaspareta, chiedi
<krabador> Guest60282, cd audio, che sentivi nello stereo
<krabador> tradizionale
<Gaspareta> allora, sto facendo il download dell iso di ubuntu per installarla su un pc vecchio dove avevo caricato due os
<Guest60282> no, in auto
<krabador> o cd con file mp3 , da sentire in macchina?
<krabador> Guest60282, allora, nello stesso modo, con un programma di masterizzazione, selezioni cd dati, metti i file, e non chiudi la sessione
<Gaspareta> praticamente ho il dual boot, volevo chiedere se con l installazione di ubuntu se ne creava un altra (partizione) o le sovrascriveva tuttte
<krabador> Gaspareta, puoi dire ad ubuntu di andarsi a mettere dove ti pare, o che occupi tutto il disco
<Guest60282> ho provato con brasero, consiglieresti altri programmi?
<krabador> Guest60282, k3b
<Gaspareta> viene fuori automaticamente l'opzione per scegliere ciò all'installazione da dvd???
<Gaspareta> o devo fare qualcosa prima??
<krabador> Gaspareta, con un punto interrogativo, è evidente che è una domanda, non ti preoccupare
<Guest60282> krabrador, grazie! ora provo
<Gaspareta> ok, sorry
<krabador> Gaspareta, quando fai partire la procedura di installazione, avrai le opzioni di istallazione
<krabador> e "usa tutto il disco" è una di esse
<Gaspareta> quindi mi confermi che riesce ad avere i permessi per sovrascrivere
<krabador> Gaspareta, se il tuo intento è cancellare tutto ed installare solo ubuntu ,in quel disco, si
<Gaspareta> ok, perfetto
<Gaspareta> grazie mille
<Gaspareta> buona continuazzzzzzzzzioneee
<Guest60282> krabador, ho un ultimo quesito.
<krabador> Gab73, buon trolling
<krabador> Gaspareta, buon trolling
<krabador> Guest60282, chiedi
<Gaspareta> trololololololol
<Gaspareta> ciaooo
<krabador> addio
<Guest60282> Ho installato wine per usare alcuni programmi di win.. ma non riesco a fare nulla
<krabador> Guest60282, wine non è una garanzia che i programmi windows che si intende usare siano supportati,e funzionino
<Guest60282> quindi non c'è nulla da fare?
<krabador> Guest60282, se te la cavi con l'inglese , puoi chiedere direttamente in #winehq
<krabador> Guest60282, https://appdb.winehq.org/
<krabador> qui puoi trovare la loro risorsa in cui vedere se un determinato programma va e/o come va
<jumpysnake> krabador, non sa di andare manco con uefi disattivato ne \0/
<krabador> in base alle esperienze degli utenti +
<krabador> jumpysnake, uefi disattivato, secureboot disattivato, partizionamento mbr, installazioni regolari, deve andare per forza
<ninoo2> niente mi sa che torno a windows , troppo instabile la macchina
<krabador> "troppo instabile la macchina" ?
<krabador> ninoo, hai ripristinato la risoluzione corretta?
<ninoo2> si e, bloccato da solo e dovuto riavviare con il power
<ninoo2> si ora sono a 1920x1080 che non dovrebbe neache arrrivarci la scheda video
<ninoo2> ma se metto risoluzioni piu' basse devo riavviare perche' vedo uno sfondo viola e basta
<krabador> manda xrandr
<krabador> in quel modo visualizzi tutte le risoluzioni
<ninoo2> ora sto scrivendo dalla macchina
<ninoo2> ok
<krabador> ninoo, allora sudo apt-get install pastebinit && xrandr | pastebinit
<ninoo2> ma se metto le altre risolzuioni non vedo piu' niente
<krabador> restituirà un link , incollalo qui poi
<ninoo2> e per risistemare il tutto sono dovuto entrare con teamview
<krabador> ninoo, ma hai installato lubuntu?
<ninoo2> si come consigliato da te
<krabador> ok, perchè "sfondo viola" è ubuntu oriented
<ninoo2> cosa e' il xrandr | pastebinit  una l ?
<krabador> no, proprio |
<krabador> shift , tasto a fianco a 1
<krabador> a sinistra
<ninoo2> mi dice che e' impossibile
<ninoo2> aprire il blocco
<ninoo2> e' neccessario essere root
<krabador> ninoo, sudo
<krabador> il messaggio era "<krabador> ninoo, allora sudo apt-get install pastebinit && xrandr | pastebinit "
<ninoo2> ok sta installando qualcosa
<ninoo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10093166/
<ninoo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10093166/
<ninoo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10093166/
<ninoo2> Quando lo usavo con window xp al massimo tenevo 1280x1024
<ninoo2> ma se lo faccio qua mi diventa viola e le icone scompaiono
<Guest60282> krabador, grazie
<ninoo2> forse a 1440x900 vedo che ha la stessa frequenza
<krabador> ninoo, prova xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode 1280x1024 --rate 60.0
<ninoo> provato 1440x900 a 59.9 ma ora sono fuori completo
<ninoo> vero solo il mouse e lo sfondo viola persono tramite teamview
<krabador> ninoo, con ctrl alt t , provi ad aprire il terminale
<krabador> e ripristini la precedente risoluzione
<ninoo> nada
<Zaga> salve a tutti qualche aiuto per libre office???
<ninoo> niente di niente solo il cursore con lo sfondo viola
<krabador> ninoo, ctrl alt f1, fai il login, riavvia
<ninoo> niente gia fatto
<jumpysnake> krabador, http://imgur.com/llmfBZ5,2bBvC84,rXjwEnz senza fretta.
<Silvio_> per discussioni non stettamente inerenti a ubuntu che canale bisogna utilizzare?
<Silvio_> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<krabador> !chat | Silvio_
<ubot-it> Silvio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Silvio_> tnx
<ninoo> ok riavvato
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti
<LostInMyHead1> ciao
<jumpysnake> ciao Zio, ciao Lost
<ninoo> fatto sfondo viola con barra grigia sulla destra
<ninoo> xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode 1280x1024 --rate 60.0
<krabador> ninoo, fa una cosa, hai il menu grub , quando avvii questa lubuntu?
<ninoo> non ti seguo
<ninoo> si si il menu in basso si
<ninoo> ho il menu tipo start
<ninoo> ma se metto altre risoluzioni ho solo lo sfondo viola e basta
<ninoo> fuori con remoto vedo la risolzuione giusta mentre sullo schermo no
<krabador> ninoo, quando avvii lubuntu , hai il menu di grub ?
<krabador> ninoo, quando avvii il sistema , poco prima di avviare
<ninoo> cosa e' il menu di grub ?
<ninoo> io avvio la macchina e arrivo nella finestra di login
<ninoo> metto la parola chiave e vedo ildesktop
<ninoo> e basta
<ninoo> se vuoi ti faccio conettere in remoto
<ninoo> cosi vedi te
<krabador> ninoo, allora riavvia, mettiti a premere il tasto shift
<krabador> ti apparirà un menu tipo questo http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<jumpysnake> krabador, ma non è che forse devo installare uno di questi pacchetti? http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/GRYPHON_Z87/HelpDesk_Download/
<ninoo> si
<ninoo> ci sono non proprio uguale ma ci sono
<ninoo> che devo fare ?
<krabador> ninoo, devi premere e
<LoZioNe> ragazzi,non mi ricordo come risolvere l'errore No touchpad was found su fisso...chi mi rimembra
<LoZioNe> ?
<krabador> andare nella linea dove c'è scritto quiet splash
<krabador> ninoo, cancellare quiet splash, e scrivere nomodeset
<krabador> ninoo, premere poi f6
<krabador> jumpysnake, csm enabled , boot device control - legacy , configuration - legacy , boot from storage -legacy, configuration - legacy
<krabador> jumpysnake, fai poi il device mbr , installi quello che ti pare
<jester-> jumpysnake: avevi mica piato un mac?
<ninoo> ok fatto e premuto f6
<krabador> ninoo, scusa
<krabador> ninoo, f10
<krabador> premi f10
<ninoo> ok e' partito
<superstep> ho un problema con il gestore pacchetti di ubuntu, e' gia la seconda volta (mi sono dimenticato come avevo risolto la prima ((ave forum)) ), sostanzialmente mi si sputtana lo script di postinstallazione di un pacchetto http://paste.ubuntu.com/10093752/
<ninoo> logine e ora sono di nuovo dal desktp
<ninoo> quindi ?
<jumpysnake> krabador, la procedura che faccio è la medesima che mi dici tu.ma al riavvio non parte ubuntu. e in più win non l ho manco installato, disco con solo ed esclusivamente ubuntu.
<Xby80> Salve
<jumpysnake> jester- ,ajoòò, l ho rivenduto il macinino
<Xby80> un consiglio volevo sapere
<krabador> jumpysnake, e mbr dove lo installi?
<krabador> jumpysnake, sicuro che il disco sia selezionato in boot?
<Xby80> io uso ubuntu 14.04 lts
<jumpysnake> mbr lo install sul disco dove risiede ubu cioè sdd (/dev/sdb)
<Xby80> adesso sto provando in live la derivante Xbuntu
<jester-> jumpysnake: che cazzo di ubuntu stai installando
<jumpysnake> jester- ubuntu 14
<jester-> jumpysnake: quale
<jumpysnake> lts
<insider2015> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TShKZLeZzWE
<jester-> jumpysnake: se hai problemi uefi usa la 14.10
<insider2015> bel telefono ubuntu phone
<Xby80> noto che la velocit' [ superiore gia dallive...
<jester-> jumpysnake: la che basta disabilitare il secure boot sel menga
<jester-> jumpysnake: se no ti siedi e ti fai tante seghe senza risolvere
<insider2015> ma allora e stato presentato a londra
<krabador> jumpysnake, ieri ti ho detto che 14.10 supporta uefi , e che avresti installato quella
<jumpysnake> oh santa,paletta., quale ca..o di distribuzione devo usare? 10,12,14,16,!!??
<jester-> !chat | insider2015
<ubot-it> insider2015: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> jumpysnake, ma siamo sicuri che fai quello che ti si consiglia?
<jumpysnake> kravador, ieri mi hai detto o 14.04 o 14.10
<Xby80> nessuna mi considera scusate___
<insider2015> o problemi con ubuntu 14.04 su un pentium 4
<jester-> jumpysnake: non fare lo gnorri  serv la 14.10
<superstep> jumpysnake, prova con la 1231.-3123.dev.Aplha0000004
<krabador> jumpysnake, e che 14.10 aveva il supporto completo
<insider2015> uso la versione 32 bit
<insider2015> ogni tanto si blocca e devo riavviare
<krabador> Xby80, chiedi
<jester-> insider2015: cosa pretendi da un p4  la nonna di 95 anni sciancata è
<insider2015> che mi consigliate
<Xby80> meglio Ubuntu o Xbuntu_
<Xby80> che differenze ci sono_
<insider2015> xby meglio xubuntu
<jester-> Xby80: dipende dal pc che hai
<krabador> Xby80, che cpu ,quanta ram, e che scheda video hai?
<jumpysnake> mamma mia, mo mi tocca scaricare la 14.10?
<insider2015> pensa che si blocca anche windows xp
<jester-> jumpysnake: embè?
<jumpysnake> che funge male oltretutto
<krabador> insider2015, allora potresti buttarlo
<jester-> jumpysnake: funge male cosa
<ninoo> niente krabador ritorno a windows
<jumpysnake> le versioni .10 non hanno mai fungito in grazia di dio, siate onesti.
<krabador> jumpysnake, ma tu te ne sei mai accorto?
<insider2015> ma ho anche problemi con ubuntu 64 bit su un intel i5
<ninoo> Linux sara' un bel sistema ma e' poco user friend e se non hai hardware supportato sono disastri
<jester-> jumpysnake: mha come dire che quelle che nascono a ottobre sono meglio che quelle nate in aprile
<ninoo> grazie comunque per avermi dato un ottima assistenza free
<superstep> ho un problema con il gestore pacchetti di ubuntu, e' gia la seconda volta (mi sono dimenticato come avevo risolto la prima ((ave forum)) ), sostanzialmente mi si sputtana lo script di postinstallazione di un pacchetto http://paste.ubuntu.com/10093752/
<krabador> ninoo, chi l'ha detto che è free?
<ninoo> beh io non ho pagato
<jumpysnake> jester- , dai sono versioni del quaquaraquà
<ninoo> poi se ti pagano mi fa piacere
<jumpysnake> tanto per dire abbiamo mantenute le promesse dei 6 mesi
<jester-> jumpysnake: ogni testa un piccolo mondo
<krabador> ninoo, verrà fatturato in base al log
<Xby80> krabador, ho un intel Pentium inside 320 Gb
<krabador> ninoo, scherzi a parte, si deve conoscere bene su quale hardware si vuole installare linux, il che , se si è alle prime armi, vuole un po' di infarinatura
<jumpysnake> comunque, torniamo alle cose serie,partirà la 14.10?
<jester-> !info ofono
<ubot-it> ofono (source: ofono): Mobile telephony stack (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.bzr6858+14.04.20140318-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 481 kB, installed size 1750 kB
<krabador> jumpysnake, con tutto disabilitato , partono anche le altre, a patto di avere grub installato dove deve
<Xby80> lo tiene benissimo ubuntu, ma noto soltando che con xbuntu [ ancora pi\ veloce
<jester-> superstep: pacchetto buggato
<krabador> ninoo, se si prende hardware esclusivo microsoft, senza documetazione, e ce ne è diverso in giro, su linux possono esserci dolori
<superstep> jester-, e ma come lo rimuovo? non posso piu' utilizzare apt-get
<jester-> superstep: sudo apt-get -f install
<superstep> sono in /var/lib/dpkg/triggers e non mi ricordo da dove lo devo rimuovere
<superstep> jester-, non risolve da il solito errore
<Xby80> lo tiene benissimo ubuntu, ma noto soltando che con xbuntu [ ancora pi\ veloce
<Xby80> krabador, ho un intel Pentium inside 320 Gb
<jester-> superstep: sudo dpkg --purge ofono
<krabador> Xby80, pentium inside non è il modello, ma il nome commerciale, che modello di cpu hai di preciso?"
<Xby80> non ricordo, da dove posso vederlo__
<superstep> jester-, non posso con nessun comando, becco sempre lo stesso errore, la volta scorsa non mi ricordo chi mi ha risolto il problema facendomi svuotare lo script a mano
<krabador> Xby80, sei in live hai detto, giusto?
<Xby80> si
<jester-> superstep: fa vedere l'errore
<Xby80> con xbuntu
<superstep> jester-, aspetta forse ci sono
<superstep> era questo
<superstep> si gli script si trovano in /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<krabador> Xby80, allora apri un terminale , scrivi cat /proc/cpuinfo , premi invio
<superstep> devo svuotare i file <pacchetto>/preinst , .postinst
<krabador> Xby80, bai poi su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Xby80
<ubot-it> Xby80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Xby80, ed incolli qui il link
<jester-> superstep: rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<superstep> jester-, un secondo sto facendo l'update ed ho millemila pacchetti
<Xby80> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10094020/
<krabador> Xby80, è incompleto
<Xby80> krabador, non va bene__
<krabador> Xby80, è incompleto
<Xby80> ma perch[__
<krabador> Xby80, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<krabador> fa la stessa cosa
<Xby80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10094065/
<superstep> jester-, ho risolto rimuovendo da /var/lib/dpkg/info/<programma>.*
<superstep> jester-, pero' in teoria ho ancora i pacchetti sulla macchina
<superstep> jester-, fa nulla, mi basta poter usare apt-get
<Xby80> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10094076/
<krabador> Xby80, quanta ram hai?
<Xby80> 320
<Xby80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10094076/
<krabador> Xby80, non è la ram
<Xby80> e quale sarebbe_
<krabador> Xby80, xubuntu e lubuntu ci gireranno benissimo
<Xby80> si ma volevo sapere la dofferenza di funzionalit' tra xbuntu e Ubuntu_
<Xby80> differenze
<Xby80> e applicazioni e funzionalit'_
<krabador> Xby80, solo l'estetica
<krabador> Xby80, hanno la stessa base
<krabador> e gli stessi server per i software
<Xby80> gnome c-[ su xbuntu_
<krabador> puoi usare perfettamente gli stessi programmi
<krabador> Xby80, su ubuntu c'è unity
<krabador> Xby80, xfce su xubuntu
<Xby80> Tor Brower dove va meglio_
<krabador> Xby80, chiediglielo a loro
<Xby80> e a chi_
<krabador> Xby80, a quelli di tor browser
<Xby80> ma mi hanno detto qualche settimanan fa
<Xby80> che se gia in live il sistema [ veloce quando istallato e piu veloce_
<krabador> e questo è vero
<Xby80> allora faccio l-stallazione___ che ne dici
<krabador> Xby80, provalo per un po', installa le cose che ti servono
<krabador> per farti un'idea su come fanno
<krabador> *vanno
<Xby80> ok ciao
<jumpysnake> sommo jester- , frustami ti prego!
<jester-> jumpysnake: cilicio  chiodato pronto
<danilo> salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto
<mks1988> salve
<mks1988> desideravo avere assistenza riguardo l'attivazione del wi fi su hp pavesino
<mks1988> pavillion
<mks1988> scusate
<mks1988> su ubuntu 14
<cybernova> mks1988, qual'è il problema?
<mks1988> ho installato ubuntu 14
<mks1988> ma la scheda wifi non si attiva
<mks1988> con il 12 avevo risolto
<cybernova> mks1988, da terminale sudo lshw -C network
<mks1988> ma non ricordo la procedura
<cybernova> !paste | mks1988
<ubot-it> mks1988: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mks1988> ok un attimo
<mks1988> incollo il risultato, pero' faccio logout perché sono da un altro pc
<mks19882> eccomi
<mks19882> *-network:0
<mks19882>        description: Network controller
<mks19882>        product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<mks19882>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<mks19882>        physical id: 2
<mks19882>        bus info: pci@0000:06:02.0
<mks19882>        version: 02
<cybernova> mks1988, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<mks1988> rieccomi adesso digito dal pc in questione cosi posso copiare e incollare senza problemi
<mks1988> era per il problema wifi di un hp pavillion
<mks1988> ragazzi scusate ma la chat dal hp non mi permette di vedere le vs risposte
<mks1988> quindi devo per forza digitare da qui
<mks1988> mentre con il nick mks19883 incollerò i risultati
<cybernova> mks1988, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<mks1988> sta scaricando il pacchetto
<cybernova> mks1988, una volta installato riavvia la macchina e vedi se funzia
<utente_> ciao a tutt@, avrei un problema con la chiavetta usb bpiol delle poste . . . qualc'uno ne ha avuto a che fare ?
<mks1988> ok vi do esito al riavvio
<ryuujin> it seems ok... gotta go
<ryuujin> oops, scusate.. sbagliato canale
<cybernova> utente_, lsusb da terminale e paste su pastebin
<cybernova> !paste | utente_
<ubot-it> utente_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<utente_> cosi ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10095231/
<cybernova> utente_, la chiavetta delle poste l'hai inserita prima del comando?
<ryuujin> utente_: era attaccata la chiavetta quando hai dato lsusb?
<ryuujin> cybernova: oops :)
<utente_> si era già inserita prima del comando .
<retlaw> Buonsera
<retlaw> Avrei un problema  da sottoporsi
<cybernova> utente_, potresti scollegarla dal pc e ridare il comando?
<cybernova> !chiedi | retlaw
<ubot-it> retlaw: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<retlaw> Ci sto picchiano su la testa da diversuso tempo
<retlaw> Ok
<retlaw> Travelmate  p253-e insydeh2O
<retlaw> In modalità uefi  non rispetta  il bootpriority
<utente_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10095329/
<ryuujin> utente_: ma è una chiavetta per la firma elettronica?
<retlaw> Ed avvia sempre windows 8.1 preinstalato
<utente_> ryuujin, si è una chiavetta per la firma elettronica
<retlaw> In modalita vecchia bios riesco a fare il boot da usb
<retlaw> Ma non avvia windows, essendo installato uefi
<retlaw> In sostanza non riesco ad installarstarci in dualboot  linux ubuntu 14.04 Lts
<mks1988> perfetto ragazzi adesso funziona siete grandi giorno dopo giorno grazie mille dell'aiuto
<jumpysnake> uefi di mer...ci sto combattendo da ieri  retlaw
<LostInMyHead> jumpysnake: hai trovato come disattivare il secure boot
<jumpysnake> si LostInMyhead, ma non parte na cippa qui.
<retlaw> Ho disabilitato  il securboot, e il fastboot su windows
<LostInMyHead> jumpysnake: cioè che problema di da?
<jumpysnake> non parte proprio niente. mo sto riprovando per l ennesima volta. sto ricreando la tabella delle partizioni.vadiamo stavolta,spe faccio na foto
<Smaramba> Salve a tutti, sono un neofita di linux...dopo aver smanettato troppo con i driver della mia scheda wireless digicom ora non viene più riconosciuta, c'è un modo per ripristinare i driver di default senza reinstallare tutto?
<jester-> Smaramba: a sapere cosa hai fatto
<retlaw> Come ultima spiaggia gogglando si può abilitare degli hiden menù sulla bios, ma temo di fare danni reversibili
<jester-> retlaw: allo scopo di?
<jumpysnake__> cosi essere giusta? http://imgur.com/81ATdXs
<retlaw> Poter fare boot in modalità  uefi da usb
<jester-> retlaw: cioè devi fare il boot da usb?
<retlaw> Si ma in modalita uefi, da legacy lo faccio
<LostInMyHead> jumpysnake così hai tolto tutto
<LostInMyHead> a sto punto pialla e basta
<Smaramba> Jester, dato che si disconnetteva continuamente ho pensato di installare i driver dal cd, non riuscendo ad installare quelli di linux ho provato con ndiswrapper e i driver windows, non ha funzionato e dopo averli rimossi la scheda usb non ha più dato segni di vita
<LostInMyHead> che poi non capisco che cavolo posti metta immagine
<jester-> retlaw: quindi per installare?
<retlaw> Ma poi installando ubuntu Lts non riesco a fare il dualboot
<jumpysnake> è già piallato,sto ricreando le partizioni LostInMyHead
<jumpysnake> è giusta cosi?
<LostInMyHead> è giusta per ottenere cosa?
<jester-> retlaw: devi usare la 14.10   .04 non è attrezzata per uefi, ne canna 8 su 10
<retlaw> Esserno uno in modalità uefi e l'altro legaccy
<jumpysnake> sto installando ubuntu LostInMyHead
<jester-> retlaw: no si che pc hai, non ha il cdrom?
<LostInMyHead> così installi ubuntu su tutto, di partenza se è questo il tuo obbiettivo
<jumpysnake> esatto Lost
<LostInMyHead> poi per quanto riguarda la swap non so se la dimensione è corretta, dipende da quanta ram hai
<jumpysnake> il bootloader devo insirizzarlo su /dev/sdb1?
<utente_> allora nessuno può aiutarmi ?
<jester-> jumpysnake: testina grub non ha su partizone
<LostInMyHead> no
<jester-> tizione
<retlaw> anche se usassi 14.10
<jumpysnake> quindi dove lo devo indirizzare? /dev/sdb
<jester-> retlaw: ce l'ha il cdrom p no
<retlaw> sono costretto ad installarlo in modalita Legacy
<retlaw> si
<retlaw> ma non parte in Uefi Mode
<jester-> retlaw: allora fatti il dvd e usalo
<retlaw> installo normalmente da usb
<retlaw> ma non è quello in problema
<jester-> retlaw: quindi?
<retlaw> in problema è che se installo da legacy mode
<jester-> che cazzo centra il bios
<jester-> canna grub?
<retlaw> non riesco a fare il dualboot
<retlaw> con windows
<jumpysnake> ecco siamo in due retlaw
<jester-> retlaw: installa la 14.10
<retlaw> in legacy?
<retlaw> dove metto bootloader
<retlaw> sulla partizione Uefi
<retlaw> ?
<jester-> normale con secure boot diabilitato
<retlaw> certo
<jester-> retlaw: non fare confusione, uefi/efi non è una partizione
<retlaw> ma dovendo usare lagacymode, il securboot è assente
<jester-> madu
<jumpysnake> lol
<jumpysnake> non se ne esce da sta storia
<jester-> non se ne esce perchè andate per i cazzi vostri
<retlaw> Ho già installa in modalitaUefi GPT, ma su un HP e riuscivo a fare il BBOT in modalita UEFI
<jumpysnake> il fatto è che la cosa non è chiara jester-
<jester-> non c'è niente da chiarire: la 14.10 è pk con uefi
<jester-> ok
<retlaw> posso provare con la 14.10
<jumpysnake> quindi fa tutto lei? jester-
<jester-> nessuno si lamenta usualmente
<jester-> jumpysnake: eh
<jester-> jumpysnake: winz7 o 8
<jumpysnake> win non c è più
<jumpysnake> ho piallato tutto
<jester-> lol
<jester-> pure ripristino hai piallato
<jumpysnake> tutto!
<jester-> hai fatto una sda1 fat 32 di un 500mb?
<jumpysnake> hai presente tutto? tutto!!
<jester-> se non c'è i file grub dove cazzo li  mette?
<jumpysnake> eh bo
<jumpysnake__> jester- http://imgur.com/81ATdXs
<jester-> se vai spanne senza sapere che fai si spiega il problema
<retlaw> provo con la 14.10
<jester-> sdb1 è fat?
<jumpysnake> si
<jester-> jumpysnake__: sda che fine ha fatto?
<jumpysnake> sda non c è
<jester-> come mai vede un sdb
<jester-> 'è altro attaccato allo slot sata
<jumpysnake> eh, bella domanda.sicuramente è attaccato nell' altra porta
<jester-> sdb1 ha flag bppt?
<jester-> boot
<jumpysnake> quindi devo spostare lo slot?
<jester-> eh
<jumpysnake> ma porca puupazza..ho sminchiato tutto per uno slot?
<jester-> mettilo sul primo, quindi è u fisso?
<jumpysnake> si è un fisso
<jester-> sposta il cavo
<jumpysnake> madu... non ci credo che sto tribulando per colpa di uno slot!! jester- sono da fucilare!
<jester-> jumpysnake: e usa la 14.10
<jumpysnake> va bene sommo jester-
<retlaw> Dove metto il punto di mount, sulla partizione Efi?
<jester-> retlaw: da nessuna parte
<jester-> retlaw: / va sulla partizione normale
<jester-> la home se separata pure
<retlaw> cioè? facendo l'installazione other
<retlaw> me la chiede
<jester-> la prima fat si arrangia l'installer a metterrci il necessario
<jester-> retlaw: lascia stare la prima partizione in fat
<jester-> cosa hai oltre alla fat
<retlaw> per installare ubuntu su un HD con già dentro Win ridotto per aver disco libero, non devo farla a manina il partizionamento (/ swap)
<jester-> installa accanto
<jester-> una vota scelto di quanto ridurre la winz fa da solo
<retlaw> Funziona? Avevo letto che con GPT UEfi dovevi farla a manina
<jester-> sempre che usi la 14.10 che 14-04 non vede altri sistemi installati
<retlaw> la partizione Windows lo gia ridotta da Windows
<jester-> va bè. le informazioni le hai vedi un po te
<retlaw> sto facendo lam usblive 14.10
<retlaw> quando arriva provo
<jester-> eh perchè il dvd non è figo
<retlaw> personalmente preferico la usb, c'è differenza
<retlaw> ?
<krabador> i dvd prima o poi finiscono
<LostInMyHead> il dvd fa vecchio... eddai jester-
<jester-> eh non ci sono piu i dvd di una volta
<jester-> vuoi mettere la usb?
<retlaw> il driver DVD è anche stanco
<jester-> oggià
<krabador> ed il pc ha l'età per votare
<jester-> se ha efi vecchio non è
<krabador> ah, ok, allora sa già scrivere
<retlaw> ho diversi pc, quello che sto picchiandoci su la testa è di una amica
<jester-> forse tampina anche le pcesse
<retlaw> Come forse ho già detto, sto cercando di far passare gli amici su Linux
<jester-> retlaw: ottimo sistema per non farsela dare
<retlaw> proprio perchè sono amici
<jester-> segagli anche qwinz intanto che ci sei
<retlaw> Linux è meglio, ok ho la usblive e vado ad installare
<signornessuno> ciao
<signornessuno> non riesco a configurare il subwoofer su asus n56jr ho seguito questa guida https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ASUS_N56jr ma ho un errore
<cristian_c> signornessuno, ci sono differenze tra arch e ubuntu
<cristian_c> signornessuno, sarebbe meglio tu seguissi la guida wiki di ubuntu
<signornessuno> ok vedo se trovo la
<cristian_c> !audio | signornessuno
<ubot-it> signornessuno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<Smaramba> Qualche buonanima mi dice se c'è modo di ripristinare i driver originali di ubuntu, senza possibilmente cancellare tutto? mi sono incasinato dopo aver usato NdisWrapper per per installare i driver di windows, da allora la mia scheda di rete è morta apparentemente
<Smaramba> anche dopo aver rimosso i driver di win
<Smaramba> prima andava, anche se male, ma andava, ora sto senza connessione su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Smaramba, non sapendo cos'hai fatto, ci sarebbe il ripristino
<Smaramba> da dvd? non so nemmeno io cosa ho fatto
<krabador> !ripristino | Smaramba
<ubot-it> Smaramba: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Smaramba> bene grazie ragazzi ora provo
<signornessuno> non si trova niente nel wiki di ubuntu
<krabador> signornessuno, subwoofer interno ?
<signornessuno> no esterno
<retlaw> ok
<retlaw> sono in fase di installazione
<retlaw> non c'é l'opzione accanto
<retlaw> scelgo altro
<krabador> signornessuno, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217683
<retlaw> partiziono a manina
<krabador> retlaw, se c'è win8 in questo pc, deve essere disabilitato fastboot ed avvio rapido
<retlaw> su windows fastboot l'ho siabilitato
<retlaw> disabilitato
<retlaw> su bios non ho la voce
<retlaw> per fare il boot da isb sono legacy node
<signornessuno> gia visto precedentemente in pratica e la soluzione per archlinux che si trova in questa pagina ma mi da un errore hdajackretask
<retlaw> 200 Gb EXT4 mount /
<retlaw> 4 GB Swap
<jumpysnake> madu, jester-  se n è andato...e mo? mi rileva sempre come sdb. sda lo assegna alla chiavetta. come fare?
<jumpysnake> krabador, aiutaci tu :-D
<retlaw> Device per l'installazione de bootloader
<krabador> retlaw, hai uefi?
<krabador> jumpysnake, allora, comunque venga visto il disco, basta che il bootloader vada li , e che in boot, assegni esclusivamente a lui di partire per primo
<retlaw> si
<retlaw> dovrebbe essere la  /dev/sda2  biosgrub
<krabador> remix_tj, allora, uefi deve andare nella partizione uefi
<krabador> retlaw,
<retlaw> punto li?
<krabador> remix_tj, devi puntare nella partizione efi
<krabador> retlaw, hai mandato prima, informazioni sul partizionamento in canale?
<signornessuno> mi da questo errore hdajackretask "tee: /sys/class/sound/hwC1D0/reconfig: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata"
<retlaw> quindi:  device per l'intallazione del bootloader       /dev/sda2
<krabador> retlaw, mi rispondi, o non hai capito la domanda?
<retlaw> non mi è chiaro
<cristian_c> signornessuno, se esterno, il discorso è un po' diverso
<cristian_c> signornessuno, come lo colleghi al pc?
<retlaw> cosa intendi con "informazioni sul partizionamento canale"
<krabador> retlaw, qui in canale
<krabador> retlaw, hai mandato informazioni sul tuo partizionamento , prima che io arrivassi?
<krabador> non c'ero quando sei entrato
<retlaw> le ripeto se vuoi
<retlaw> ho un hd da 500Gb
<signornessuno> cristian_c: con un jack
<retlaw> con pre installato win 8.1
<cristian_c> signornessuno, ok
<retlaw> ho ridotto a 250 Gb win 8.1
<jumpysnake> krabador, allora, alla partizione in ext4 assegno il punto di mount /! giusto? alla partizione efi (fat32 ) assegno il bootloader!giusto?
<retlaw> si
<krabador> jumpysnake, stai usando uefi o legacy?
<jumpysnake> uefi
<signornessuno> devo andare se vi viene qualche ispirazione be prima o poi torno grazie comunque
<retlaw> ho fatto anche una swapp da 4 Gb
<krabador> jumpysnake,  grub deve puntare la efi
<krabador> come per retlaw , solo che , da qui, non so quale sia la sua efi
<krabador> retlaw, hai fatto uno screeshot di gparted?
<jumpysnake> ok krabador, mentre in ext4 ci mento / come al solito
<retlaw> normalmente è una fat32 giusto da 200 e 400 Mb
<retlaw> giusto?
<jumpysnake> mamma mia che battaglia con questo uefi/efi
<krabador> retlaw, si, una fat32
<retlaw> no  no l'ho fatto ma ho una usb con credo l'ìimmagine dell'hd fattami fare per backup da acer
<krabador> retlaw, tra i 100 e i 250mb
<jumpysnake> vediamo come va a finire questa installazione...mha
<retlaw> la mia è da 419 Mb usati 52
<jumpysnake> sta diventando una barzelletta questa storia di uefi
<retlaw> retifico, 314 Mb usati 52
<krabador> jumpysnake, prenditela con loro http://www.uefi.org/
<retlaw> ok, procedo?
<krabador> retlaw, hai fatto uno screeshot di gparted?
<retlaw> l'ho ricopiato a penna
<jumpysnake> al rogo il contratto stipulato!
<krabador> retlaw, bene allora incolla tutti i punti di mount in un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | remix_tj
<ubot-it> remix_tj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | retlaw
<ubot-it> retlaw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<retlaw> ne senso che mi sono trascitto dimensioni tipo di formattazione
<retlaw> sto installando su una macchina diversa da quella che chatto
<krabador> retlaw, non far supporre chi ti ascolta, manda risultati di comandi precisi
<Smaramba> Sto seguendo questa guida per ripristinare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione ma non mi da l'opzione "Aggiorna Ubuntu XX.XX a Ubuntu XX.XX"...come mai? mi da soltanto "installa a fianco di ubuntu" o "elimina ubuntu e reinstalla" o altro
<Smaramba> sono in dual boot con win 8.1
<retlaw> perdonami ma come faccio a mandarti lo screen shoot
<krabador> Smaramba, stai usando la pendrive o il dvd con la stessa versione installata?
<Smaramba> ciao krabador il dvd
<retlaw> sda1 ntfs 419 Mb
<retlaw> sda2 biosgrub 314 Mb
<Smaramba> comunque si la stessa versione, la 14,04.1
<retlaw> sda3 134 Mb
<retlaw> sconosciuta
<retlaw> sda4 ntfs 243188 Mb
<retlaw> sda7 ext4   230.728 Mb
<retlaw> sda8 swap 4000Mb
<retlaw> sda5 ntfs 471 Mb
<retlaw> sda6 ntfs 15894 Mb
<retlaw> bootòoader /dev/sda2
<retlaw> formatto solo la sda7 ext4
<krabador> retlaw, apri un terminale nella macchina in cui stai installando , manda sudo parted -l , fa un file di testo , lo copi lo incolli su pastebin
<krabador> e lo mandi qui
<retlaw> purtroppo non sono entrato in live, sono andato su installa
<krabador> ctrl alt t, dovrebbe andare
<retlaw> non ha fatto nulla
<krabador> alt f2?
<retlaw> idem
<retlaw> mi spieghi il tuo dubbio, su cosa possa sbagliare?
<jumpysnake> loooooooool, krabador, error filesystem sconosciuto. entering rescue mode, grub rescue.
<jumpysnake> ahahahahaha. non ce la fazz piu
<jumpysnake> quante volte avrò installato una 20na?
<jumpysnake> lol
<jumpysnake> basta! rimetto winzoz e glie lo restituisco sto robo!
<retlaw> sono su un terminale (alt F1)
<krabador> jumpysnake, ma con uefi, hai impostato il partizionamento gpt ?
<retlaw> ed ho fatto parted -l
<retlaw> l'unica fat 32
<retlaw> è la 2 da 315 Mb
<retlaw> come faccio ad inviartelo
<fenix_86> buonasera a tutti .. mi chiedevo se ci fosse un modo per condividere la mia connessione .. da notare che io sono connesso a internet tramite wifi .. quindi mi chiedevo se ci fosse il modo di trasformare il mio pc in un router o qualcosa del genere ..
<krabador> o connetti quel pc, ad internet, mandi sudo apt-get install pastebinit, e fai sudo parted -l | pastebinit , incollando qui il link risultante
<retlaw> rebbotto la macchina ed entro in chat con quella
<fenix_86> buonasera krabador :-D
<jumpysnake> no krabador
<retlaw> ok
<retlaw> ok
<retlaw> per cortesia mi ridai il link
<jumpysnake> riprovo.....
<krabador> !pastebin | retlaw
<ubot-it> retlaw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<retlaw> per copiare dal terminale_
<krabador> retlaw, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<retlaw> arrivato ?
<krabador> no
<krabador> devi comunque incollare qui il link
<retlaw> lhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/10096740/
<krabador> fenix_86, impostazioni rete
<retlaw> ok
<krabador> retlaw, "EFI system partition"
<krabador> fenix_86, impostazioni di rete --- imposta come hotspot
<UbuntuUserHelp> chi mi può aiutare?
<krabador> qual'è la domanda?
<UbuntuUserHelp> allora prima avevo windows 8.. con la usb installo ubuntu e tutto funziona ed eccopa 1000 gb di hard disk cancellando quindi windows
<UbuntuUserHelp> ora volevo eliminare ubuntu
<UbuntuUserHelp> perchè non mi piace
<UbuntuUserHelp> con il tasto f9 non riesco a fare niente
<UbuntuUserHelp> con esc mi apre una schermata blu con due righe
<UbuntuUserHelp> dove c'è scritto ubuntu..etc
<UbuntuUserHelp> Krabador mi potresti aiutare?
<retlaw> sda2 quella da 315 MB fat 32,  li devo mettere il bootloader (grub),  giusto  ?
<krabador> retlaw, vai
<retlaw> ok
<fenix_86> krabador: non riesco a trovare il menù " impostazioni di rete "
<krabador> impostazioni di sistema --- rete
<fenix_86> krabador: nel menu impostazioni di rete ci sono 3 schede "generale" " dns " " host " ed in nessuna di queste c'e' hotspot
<krabador> fenix_86, a sinistra devi selezionare wireless
<retlaw> mi dice questo
<retlaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10096995/
<retlaw> procedo comunque
<fenix_86> krabador: mi dispiace il vuoto .. per caso hai il link di qualche tutorial ??
<krabador> fenix_86, che ubuntu hai?
<fenix_86> 14.04 .. ma ho mate come server grafico
<krabador> fenix_86, sono cose che devi dire
<krabador> quando chiedi supporto
<krabador> non tutti gli ambienti grafici sono uguali
<fenix_86> scusami krabador .. mea culpa
<retlaw> sta installando
<retlaw> sperem
<krabador> fenix_86, ti preciso che tramite l'hotspot, puoi girare la connessione che prendi dal cavo
<krabador> non a sua volta una connessione wireless
<fenix_86> aahh allora niente .. krabador ..
<fenix_86> io la connessione la prendo da wifi ..
<krabador> fenix_86, mi spieghi che senso ha, connettersi dal tuo pc ad una wireless che lo stesso pc prende?
<krabador> fenix_86, quando puoi connettere i devices alla stessa connessione che prendi nel pc?
<fenix_86> krabador: ha senso quando il pc prende una wifi .. ed il cellulare no .. in quanto come ben sai .. la wifi del cell di certo non è potente come quella del pc ..
<krabador> fenix_86, solo se la connessione non è la propria
<fenix_86> ed io sono in questo caso .. il mio pc si connette ad una wifi con 3 tacche su 4 .. il cellulare mezza tacca .. ed in piu la connessione va e viene .. non è detto che rimanga sempre connesso quindi pensavo di migliorare la situazione ..
<krabador> fenix_86, la wireless del pc non puo' fare 30 cose
<fenix_86> krabador: stiamo parlando di una wifi pubblica .. e non la propria ..
<fenix_86> krabador: ti ringrazio .. ora il discorso mi è più chiaro .. ma se io avessi una chiavetta wifi tipo quelle dlink .. potrei fare il discorso in questione ?? krabador
<Toni> Salve
<krabador> !ciao | Toni
<ubot-it> Toni: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Toni> ciao krabador
<Toni> tutto ok?
<krabador> fenix_86, si dovrebbe poter, io personalmente non ho mai provato
<krabador> si Toni , cosa ti porta qui?
<Toni> krabador: non avevo un cavolo da fare e quindi...
<krabador> !chat | Toni
<ubot-it> Toni: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<retlaw> ok
<retlaw> installato
<retlaw> ora riavvio
<retlaw> a dopo
<retlaw> niente.... è ripartito win 8.1
<krabador> retlaw, hai controllato le opzioni di boot, dal bios della macchina , che non siano cambiate?
<retlaw> Ho messo uefi
<krabador> retlaw, e non ha un sottomenu?
<retlaw> 1 Windows boor manager
<retlaw> devo spostarlo per ultimo
<retlaw> devo spostarlo per ultimo?
<krabador> retlaw, che opzioni hai?
<retlaw> fatto, come proma
<jumpysnake> ahahaha, senti krabador, nel boot menu mi ritrovo oltre a chiavetta e dispositivi, anche la voce ubuntu. quindi è installato. ora come posso agire?
<retlaw> 1 atapi cdroom
<retlaw> 2usb fdd
<retlaw> 3usb cdrom
<retlaw> 4usb hdd
<krabador> jumpysnake, lo selezioni
<retlaw> 5network ipv4ù
<retlaw> 6network ipv6
<retlaw> 7 Hdd
<retlaw> 8 win boot manager
<jumpysnake> e dici che parte stavolta?
<krabador> !veggenti | jumpysnake
<ubot-it> jumpysnake: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<jumpysnake> aahahahahahha, rido per non piangere!  veramente! ma si può fare 30 volte un' installazione.
<jumpysnake> no non parte
<retlaw> suggerimenti, non ho più idee
<jumpysnake> ridi retlaw, ridi per non piangere.
<retlaw> ma no
<jumpysnake> veramente, tu pensa che io ci sto da 24 ore dietro a sto uefi
<retlaw> io credo di più
<jumpysnake> XD
<retlaw> sono due settimane che prima ho provato per iconto mio googlando
<retlaw> poi ho sentito acer
<retlaw> zero risultati
<jumpysnake> con asus zero di zero! io
<retlaw> ed ora sto abusando della pazienza dei big di questa chat
<retlaw> ho installa HP uefi
<Luciph3r> problema squid 3.3.8 installato su server locale con questa configurazione http://paste.ubuntu.com/10097321/ , funge tutto , logga tutto , se stoppo il servizio ... non naviga nessuno . Telnet ok sulla 3128 sia sulla 8888 . Ora se provo a scaricare qualcosa una iso , un file ... apt-get ... non fa cache va di banda piena . Perchè ? E' un bug ?
<retlaw> ci ho messo un po per capire
<retlaw> ma alla fine googlando
<retlaw> sono riuscito
<retlaw> lo faccio per hobbu e passione
<retlaw> non per lavoro
<retlaw> comunque sono convinto che il problema sia acer
<retlaw> la bio blindata
<retlaw> la bios insydeH2O blindata
<retlaw> sensazione
<jumpysnake> io ci ho messo 12 ore a trovare il disable secure boot. sti cazz.. di uefi. era nascosto XD
<retlaw> in che senso era nascosto, su hp dopo un po' ho capito che bisognava mettere la pwd sulla bio per accederci
<retlaw> idem acxer
<retlaw> idem acxer
<retlaw> idem acer
<jumpysnake> questo era nascosto sotto un' altra voce.maledetti
<jumpysnake> comunque..proviamo un' altra tabella delle partizioni..avanti march!
<krabador> retlaw, imposta windows boot manager, ed esegui boot-repair
<krabador> jumpysnake, con uefi ci vuole gpt
<retlaw> come prima voce
<jumpysnake> quindi un 'altra partizione?
<retlaw> 1 windows boot manager
<retlaw> poi parto in bootmode legacy su usb ed installo boot-repair, corretto?
<jumpysnake> questa guida krabador? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jumpysnake> ah, però mo provo con la 14.10
<krabador> jumpysnake, è tipo la quarta volta che lo dici
<retlaw> un'attimo che installo boot-repair
<retlaw> scanning
<retlaw> ok
<retlaw> recomanded repair?
<jumpysnake> si
<krabador> retlaw, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<retlaw> sto eseguendo
<jumpysnake> retlaw, funge?
<retlaw> boot successfullly repair
<jumpysnake> eh, riavviato? funge?
<retlaw> ora provo a ripartire con bootmode uefi
<retlaw> ora provo a ripartire con bootmode uefi?
<jumpysnake> no, dovresti riavviare normalmente senza f8
<jumpysnake> sicuramente ti parte win
<retlaw> ok adesso ho grub
<retlaw> ma non vedo il windows
<jumpysnake> e ubuntu ti finge?
<jumpysnake> *funge?
<retlaw> ni
<retlaw> parto con grub
<retlaw> ma vedo solo ubuntu
<retlaw> dove' Windows
<retlaw> dove' Windows?
<jumpysnake> c è ma non lo vede. è successo pure a me
<retlaw> e come hai risolto
<retlaw> ?
<retlaw> con f12
<jumpysnake> prova a dare fdisk -l ... non ho risolto, ho ridato di boot-repair, e poi è partito win, ma niente ubu
<retlaw> vedo windows
<retlaw> ora lo sto lancliando
<jumpysnake> ti chiede un check?
<retlaw> se andasse così mi potrebbe anche andare bene
<retlaw> no non mi chiede nulla
<retlaw> gnu grub ver. 2.02 beta2-15
<retlaw> se lo scotto è premere f12 alla partenza
<retlaw> sono a cavallo
<retlaw> GRAZIE KRABADOR
<krabador> oh, bene
<retlaw> c'e modo di far vedere a grub anche windows , altrimenti mi va bene F12
<jumpysnake> quindi manco solo io all' appello
<retlaw> Quando ti dicevo che sono 14 gg che ci provo, non a tempo pieno, che avrò installato 6 / 8 volte
<retlaw> non scherzavo
<retlaw> Ti auguro di riuscure
<jumpysnake> ah, ma allora non mi credi se ti dico che sarò alla 30ma volta
<jumpysnake> grazie
<retlaw> anche perchè il principio, e che hai comprato l'hardware
<jumpysnake> vediamo l unicoro utopico che dice
<retlaw> l'hardware è tuo e ci "suoni" la musica che ti piace evuoi
<jumpysnake> dici bene
<jumpysnake> reboot........ unsecure  boot------->only purple screen------grub rescue!
<jumpysnake> comreset failed (errorno-16)
<jumpysnake> ooooooommmmmmhhhhhhhh   -_-
<jumpysnake> bon, dopo questa....me la corico
<jumpysnake> notte
<domi> ciao chi mi aiuta
<Guest41220> chi mi aiuta
<Guest41220> ciao  atutti
<krabador> Guest41220, chiedi
<Guest41220> posso installare due sistemi operativi windows e ubunutu
<Guest41220> ci sei
<NickNick> ciao
<maju> Salve vorrei sapere se esiste una versione di Ubuntu che possa essere installata su un vecchio EEe PC Asus che ha solo 2 gida di HD
<cristian_c> maju, 2 GB di hdd?
<cristian_c> io sapevo che i primi netbook avevano 8 GB su ssd
<cristian_c> !requisiti | maju
<ubot-it> maju: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<f843d0> cristian_c: io ho un EEE 701G con 4Gb di SSD
<cristian_c> '5 GiB di spazio libero su disco '
<cristian_c> maju, ce ne vogliono almeno 5
<cristian_c> maju, ma l'ssd è saldato?
<maju> Boh?
<cristian_c> maju, se non è saldato, puoi sostituirlo, e installarne uno più capiente
<retlaw> Buona serata a tutti, ancora Grazie a krabador
<krabador> retlaw, di niente
<retlaw> Sei stato prezioso
<retlaw> Notte
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-07
<bellu> buongiorno a tutti!
<bellu> vorrei, se si può, creare un file (bash penso) che una volta lanciato con doppio click faccia le seguenti azioni: disabiliti il savescreen, passi il monitor all`HDMI con risoluzione 1600x1280 e che imposti la scheda audio con uscita Digital Stereo HDMI. secondo voi si può fare tutto questo?
<bellu> dimenticavo...ho xubuntu 14.04...
<bellu> qualcuno sa darmi una mano???
<Giano> buon giorno ho alcuni problemi con ubuntu 14.04, non mi si apre più il software center, tutto perchè ho cercato di installere silverlight o simili per ubuntu per vedere skygo, sapete siutarmi?
<Giano> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Giano, come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> bellu, forse è meglio se entri in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> bellu, visto che è una domanda sullo scripting in generale
<Giano> cristian_c: stanotte seguendo delle guide
<cristian_c> lol
<Giano> cristian_c: che ovviamente non ricordo
<cristian_c> Giano, quali guide?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Giano, male, molto male
<Giano> cristian_c: mi sono accroto ora  che mi esce un icona tipo divieto di accesso
<cristian_c> Giano, c'era l'apposita guida sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Giano
<ubot-it> Giano: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> Giano, per il futuro, evita di seguire 'guide online'
<Giano> cristian_c: dice che alcuni processi non trminati
<cristian_c> sopratutto se non sai bene quel che stai facendo
<Giano> cristian_c: anzi dipendenze irrisolte
<Giano> cristian_c: non c'è un modo per forzare questo porcesso
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Giano
<ubot-it> Giano: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> Giano, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<bellu> ok grazie!
<Giano> cristian_c: sudo apt-get update
<Giano> cristian_c: non va mi dice impossibile leggere le sorgenti
<cristian_c> Giano, non sapendo neanche tu cos'hai fatto, ti conviene un ripristino
<cristian_c> e che sia di lezione, diciamo
<carlobottai> ciao, ho un conflitto nell'aggiornamento del kernel, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi? che comando posso lanciare per aiutarvi a capire il problema?
<carlobottai> il kernel in uso è il 3.2.0.75-generic-pae
<carlobottai> ma pare che ci siano pezzi del 3.2.0.76 già mezzi installati
<carlobottai> ho provato a forzare l'aggiornamento in tutti i modi che mi sono venuti in mente
<carlobottai> a rimuovere temporaneamente repository di terze parti
<carlobottai> e a rimuovere i vecchi kernel ma niente da fare
<cristian_c> carlobottai, 12.04?
<carlobottai> il PC è quello di mia madre quindi deve esserci stato un aggiornamento automatico che ha creato confusione
<carlobottai> mi pare, ora comtrollo
<cristian_c> carlobottai, pezzi?
<cristian_c> carlobottai, scusa, hai aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> e di che tipo?
<carlobottai> ok si è la 12.04
<carlobottai> si sicuramente ho aggiunto PPA ma non ricordo di preciso perché l'ho fatto molto tempo fa e non uso quasi mai questo PC
<carlobottai> "pezzi" nel senso che mi dice che un pacchetto è alla versione 76 e altri pacchetti alla 75
<carlobottai> questa è la frase che mi puzza
<carlobottai> linux-generic-pae : Dipende: linux-image-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.75.89) ma la versione 3.2.0.76.90 è installata
<cristian_c> !ripristino | carlobottai
<ubot-it> carlobottai: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<carlobottai> grazie cristian_c ora leggo
<jumpysnake> bongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Luciph3r> hola
<superstep> Ciaoo
<Guest6606> ciao ho un problema,,,mio fratello ha installato ubuntu su un portatile,ma ora vorrei tornare a windows,ma non riesco a formattare l'hard disk...aiutooooooo
<krabador>  /join #windows
<Umb> Salve. Non riesco ad installare un pacchetto deb su kubuntu. Mi dice che non ho privilegi super-utemte
<superstep> come lo installi da gui o da terminale?
<lucifero79> buongiorno qualcuno mi puo spiegare come cambiare id del computer
<Umb> ho provato cliccando sul pacchetto . mi si apre l'installatore ma non è attiva la scelta installa
<superstep> id? che intendi per id?
<Umb> ho provato da terminale ma mi dice che non ho privilegi super utente
<superstep> Umb l'utente da quale stai provando ad installare si trova nei sudoers (puo' fare cosa da amministratore)
<lucifero79> id che specifica l'identificazione del pc in rete
<cristian_c> Luciph3r, in che senso 'id'?
<superstep> lucifero79, ip?
<cristian_c> lucifero79, intendi il prompt, o cos'altro?
<Umb> superstep: è l'utemnte con il quale accedo
<cristian_c> quello scelto in fase d'installazione
<lucifero79> non so se e cosi
<Umb> quello scelto in fase di installazione
<superstep> Umb, da terminare metti 'sudo' prima del comando dimmi se ti da errore
<superstep> hostaname
<superstep> apri un terminale digita hostname
<superstep> se e quello che intendi: hostname nuovo_nome
<cristian_c> comunque, sì, è l'host
<Umb> ok ora digito sudo dpkg -i ...deb  e ti dico
<superstep> per cambiaro definitivamente (quindi non solo per la sessione)
<superstep> devi cambiare il file /etc/hostname
<superstep> (da root)
<cristian_c> superstep, esatto
<lucifero79> ce un programma che lo cambia e me ne da sempre di diverso
<superstep> cioe?
<superstep> ti cambia ad ogni accesso?
<superstep> prova a formattare
<superstep> magari e un virus
<lucifero79> un programma simile a quello che mi fa navigare con ip diverso
<cristian_c> superstep, !!!
<superstep> ah ma era una domanda???
<superstep> non avevo capito
<superstep> lucifero79, ip != hostname
<cristian_c> lucifero79, che cosa devi fare?
<Umb> superstep: ora pare abbia installato
<Umb> anche se non mi vede il lettore
<lucifero79> voglio navigare in totale anonimato sia ip per internet sia id del pc
<cristian_c> lucifero79, ok, ma come è stato detto, l'hostname non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> i meglii apri il file che ti ha detto superstep
<cristian_c> e controlla l'ip
<lucifero79> ce qualche programma
<superstep> Umb, che lettore?
<cristian_c> ma mi pare che sia un semplice alias per 127.0.0.1
<Umb> provo a riavviare
<lucifero79> programmi ce ne sono su ubuntu
<superstep> sudo vim /etc/hostname
<cristian_c> forse /etc/hosts
<superstep> cancelli - riscrivi - salvi
<cristian_c>  /etc/hostname contiene il nome dell'host
<lucifero79> grazie
<upanishad> ciao, ho 2 monitor, sapete come posso fare per lanciare un server x separato che all'avvio viene visualizzato sull'altro monitor? Per ora sono riuscito a lanciare un secondo server X ma devo fare ctrl+alt+F8 per vederlo
<jester-> upanishad:  2 server x? a quale pro
<upanishad> con uno voglio il desktop classico, con l'altro voglio una pagina web a tutto schermo, e non voglio che il mouse del desktop vada a finire sull'altro schermo
<jester-> upanishad: se non hai una sis il doppio monitor va di serie
<superstep> non credo tu possa farlo contemporaneamente
<jester-> scegli duplica e non clone
<upanishad> si ma non funziona così' di default
<superstep> anche io ho due monitor, ma X deve filtrare i segnali, quindi puo' funzionare solo separatamente
<jester-> upanishad: e che problemi da se il mouse pappsa da uno all'altro
<superstep> sarebbe come avviare due terminali reali contemporaneamete
<jester-> passa
<upanishad> già se riuscissi ad attaccare vt8 a un monitor
<upanishad> dovrebbe essere roba di xrandr ma non gli piace molto xrandr --output DVI-0
<superstep> upanishad, comunque, apri un browser, premi F11 ed e a pieno schermo
<superstep> piu di cosi?
<superstep> metti i bordi adesivi e non finisci sull'altro per sbaglio
<Stefanooo> raga
<superstep> ciao Stefanooo
<Stefanooo> esiste una versione di powerpoint per ubuntu?
<upanishad> ci finisci purtroppo, e l'altro e' pure ruotato quindi poi è scomodo
<superstep> il pachetto libreoffice ha tutto
<superstep> upanishad, ruotato?
<Stefanooo> devo fare una presentazione
<upanishad> yes
<superstep> upanishad, intendi sottosopra?
<Stefanooo> e le slide devono cambiare
<upanishad> 90°
<Stefanooo> con la pressione di un tasto
<Stefanooo> libreoffice funziona?
<superstep> Stefanooo, qui si offre supporto ad ubuntu, vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<superstep> Stefanooo, ovviamente, funziona benissimo
<jester-> Stefanooo: se non provi non puoi sapere
<Stefanooo> ltri programmi non ce ne sono?
<superstep> upanishad, senno' dovresti scrivere un programma ad-hoc
<jester-> ha provato anche un frate rimanendo molto contento
<krabador> !chat | Stefanooo
<ubot-it> Stefanooo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<superstep> upanishad, non mi vengono in mente modi per farlo...
<upanishad> manco a me :-\
<upanishad> sembrava finto semplice invece è un po' incasinato
<jimmy79> salve
<jimmy79> vorrei sapere se su ubunto posso scaricare itunes e adunanza? grazie
<cristian_c> jimmy79, beh, itunes è sviluppato da apple solo per winz e os x
<cristian_c> jimmy79, esiste amule-adunanza
<jester-> a parte che itunes centra na sega con amule
<sally> salve ragazzi
<sally> buona giornata
<sally> ho provato a scaricare ubuntu ma il download va lentissimo
<cristian_c> sally, prova con i torrent
<cristian_c> anche se mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> sally, o da un altro mirror
<sally> ok
<pietro> buonasera, ho un problema: un amico mi ha installato Lubuntu sul pc portatile, ma adesso devo collegare la stampante che ho al pc; è una stampante wi-fi BROTHER HL-2135w; chi mi sa dire quale procedura seguire? la stampante era già da prima collegata al modem router wia wi-fi
<sally> dal sito va a 24 kb/s
<pietro> ho provato a vedere alcuni forum ma non ho capito nulla
<pietro> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<jester-> pietro: serve il driver
<jester-> pietro: modello?
<sally> ragazzi quanto gb servono x istallare ubuntu?
<pietro> modello stampante: brother HL-2135w
<gigirock> sally, su un hard disk ?
<sally> voglio partizionare il mio hd x avere sia w7 sia ubuntu? e possibile?
<cristian_c> sally, quale hard disk hai?
<cristian_c> quanto è capiente?
<gigirock> sally si e' possibile ti bastano 10 gb per ubuntu
<sally> 150 gb
<gigirock> sally allora mettine 20 gb per ubu
<gigirock> sally dal win7 resiza la partizione
<sally> resiza??
<jester-> pietro: non ne vedo nei repo per la tua stampante, vai sul sito brother che ci sono di sicuro stampante e scanner se è multi
<gigirock> sally fai due partizioni ridimensioni la partizione esistente = resize
<pietro> cioè sul sito brother ho anche i driver per lubuntu?
<gigirock> pietro, questo lo scoprirai,.....andandoci !
<pietro> si corro
<pietro> grazie
<pietro> tra poco ti faccio sapere
<sally> ok
<jester-> pietro: ci sono i .deb
<pietro> sto cercando sul sito brother
<pietro> ho inserito i dati della mia brother e dicono che supportano anche Linux
<pietro> ora cerco i driver
<pietro> se li trovo
<alfredd> ciao. per piacere, mi aiutate a liberare spazio nella mamoria per continuare a scaricare gli aggiornamenti?
<superstep> alfred sudo apt-get clean
<pietro> cosa devo selezionare? driver rpm oppure deb?
<superstep> alfredd, sudo apt-get clean
<pietro> i deb vanno bene?
<superstep> deb
<superstep> pietro, deb sono i debian archive (quindi anche per ubuntu)
<pietro> ah ecco, grazie, allora scarico quelli
<pietro> grazie che mi aiutate
<pietro> mi da 3 sw da scaricare: 1) Driver Install Tool,  2) Generic LPR printer driver (deb package), 3) Generic CUPSwrapper printer driver (deb package)
<pietro> che faccio ? scarico tutti e 3?
<jester-> pietro: deb
<pietro> deb ce ne sono due di pacchetti
<jester-> rpm sono altri os linux
<jester-> pietro: cioé?
<pietro> ok deb ho capito
<alfredd> ok ho fatto. mi ha chiesto la password. l'ho immessa.
<pietro> su brother per linux mi fanno vedere 3 sw:
<pietro> 1) Driver Install Tool, 2) Generic LPR printer driver (deb package), 3) Generic CUPSwrapper printer driver (deb package)
<pietro> scarico tutto?
<jester-> pietro: ci dovrebbero essere quelli specifici per la tua stampante non so cosa faccia qual pacchetto
<alfredd> devo ripetere il comando?
<jester-> pietro: strano che non ci siano i driver sul cd
<pietro> sono 3 pacchetti per la mia stampante
<sally> raga ma un link x download + veloce nn cè?
<pietro> ho già selezionato la ia stampanate e sono venuti fuori questi 3 pacchetti
<LostInMyHead> sally: si cosa?
<alfredd> superstep: ??
<superstep> alfredd, per cosa?
<alfredd> ho dato il comando sudo apt-get clean. ora?
<superstep> alfredd, ora installa quello che devi installare
<alfredd> ma non abbiamo cancellato ancora niente!
<alfredd> ? oppure si?
<superstep> hai pulito la roba che non ti serviva piu'
<jester-> alfredd: se lo spazio liberato non basta devi togliere dati i programmi
<jester-> mica il disco si allarga
<alfredd> forse non ti ho spiegato bene.
<alfredd> il mio hard disk è vuoto. tutto libero.
<alfredd> c'è una partizione in cui è installato il SO (se non ho capito male)
<superstep> alfredd, allora cosa devi liberare scusa?
<alfredd> è quella che è piena. e gli aggiornamenti automatici si bloccano quando provo ad avviarli.
<pedro> scusate era caduto tuto
<jester-> alfredd: se è finito lo spazio cosa si fa?
<superstep> alfredd fai sudo apt-get update e posta l'errore su paste
<alfredd> credo in questa partizione del SO bisogna cancellare le vecchie versioni che non servono più
<pedro> dunque o scaricto i 3 pacchetti per la stapante brother
<superstep> alfredd, | !paste
<pedro> che faccio adesso?
<superstep> alfredd | !paste
<alfredd> ok.
<jester-> alfredd: cominia a dare sudo apt-get autoclean che togli un po di kernel vecchi e roba zombi
<LostInMyHead> al contrario superstep
<superstep> grazie LostInMyHead
<superstep> !paste | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfredd> ecco forse proprio i kernel mi hanno fatto cancellare le scorse volte che vi ho contattato.
<pedro> provo a insallare i 3 pacchetti?
<jester-> pedro: se sono quelli per la tua printer si
<fenix_86> buonasera a tutti .. ho xubuntu .. e non so come disabilitare nautilus .. in quanto con compiz ho impostato 4 sfondi di desktop diversi .. ma a quanto ho letto se non disabilito nautilus non riesco a visualizzare le icone sul desktop
<superstep> fenix_86, cosa cerchi di ottenere
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10112000/
<abba> provo a scaricare i 3 pacchei per la stampante brother
<fenix_86> superstep:semplicemente visualizzare le icone del desktop ..
<superstep> alfredd, e tutto apposto
<fenix_86> che ora non riesco a visualizzare
<superstep> fenix_86, di default sono disabilitate, devi utilizzare un tool per farlo
<superstep> fenix_86, su ubuntu-unity utilizzo unity tweak tool e c'e' lopzione per farlo
<alfredd> allora provo a scaricare gli aggiornamenti e ti faccio sapere.....
<LostInMyHead> nautilus noon c'entra niente fenix_86
<superstep> alfredd, in caso di errori mettili su paste
<fenix_86> ragazzi allora quale puo' essere la soluzione LostInMyHead
<jester-> fenix_86: installa unity-tweack-tool
<jester-> e scopri il desktop
<fenix_86> faccio subito jester-
<krabador> fenix_86, hai installato "xubuntu" nello stesso os in cui hai mate?
<superstep> LostInMyHead, si nautilus mostra anche le cartelle sulla scrivania, se killi nautilus scompaiono, provare per credere
<fenix_86> krabador: si ho installato xubuntu .. lubuntu .. gnome .. openbox .. e altri 3 4 ..
<krabador> fenix_86, tutti insieme appassionatamente?
<superstep> fenix_86, tanto per non farsi scappare nulla
<alfredd> superstep: per piacere mi dici come avviare gli aggiornamenti manualmente?
<superstep> alfredd, sudo apt-get upgrade
<fenix_86> krabador: si vorrei valutare quale dei tanti ha delle funzionalità piu appropriate ..
<superstep> fenix_86, crei non pochi problemi installandoli tutti
<krabador> fenix_86, se hai messo tutti questi ambienti grafici nello stesso os, hai mischiato una marea di configurazioni
<superstep> a me il file Xautority va sempre a farsi benedire
<LostInMyHead> superstep: ma non devi disattivare nautilus per vedere le cartelle sul desktop superstep
<krabador> fenix_86, di software in dotazione
<krabador> fenix_86, in default eccetera
<superstep> LostInMyHead, no, pero' centra con quello
<fenix_86> krabador: aahh .. io credevo fossero indipendenti uno dall'altro ..
<superstep> fenix_86, lo sono, e' questo che crea problemi
<krabador> fenix_86, ed in parte lo sono, che vanno a pacioccare la configurazione dell'unico sistema, che stai usando
<superstep> fenix_86, non sono "messi d'accordo" e quindi ognuno fa un po quel che vuole
<krabador> fenix_86, non hai installato 4 distro , ma 4 ambienti grafici in una distro
<krabador> fenix_86, non hai installato xubuntu, ma l'ambiente grafico di xubuntu nel primo os che hai installato
<krabador> fenix_86, sono cose diverse
<krabador> fenix_86, se non ricordo male, hai installato ubuntu mate
<fenix_86> krabador: no ubuntu 14.04 la versione della comunita .. ma poi unity non mi visualizzava piu i menu con compiz .. allora da li .. ho fatto il mix .. in modo da vedere chi dava problemi e chi no ..
<krabador> fenix_86, non puoi valutare "chi dava problemi e chi no" in una distro che già ti sta dando problemi
<superstep> fenix_86, hahahahaha xD
<krabador> i test si devono fare sempre in situazioni stock
<fenix_86> comunque jester- di unity tweack tool non trova il pacchetto ???
<abba> in orso scaricaeto dei driver della brother
<krabador> fenix_86, non dare l'ennesima martellata al sistema
<fenix_86> krabador: il mio test è quello a doppio ceco :-D .. ahahah ahah
<krabador> fenix_86, se ti fa ridere violenza gratuita su un sistema, accomodati
<jester-> !info unity-tweack-tool
<ubot-it> Package unity-tweack-tool does not exist in trusty
<jester-> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<jester-> fenix_86:  unity-tweak-tool
<fenix_86> jester-: fatto sta installando ..
<jester-> fenix_86: logico che funza su unity
<jester-> non su altri de o wm installati
<abate> ocome faccio adesso a installae i pacchetti driver pe la stampante brother? li ho appena caricati dal sito brother
<jester-> abate: doppio click
<fenix_86> krabador: non mi fa ridere .. assolutamente .. è solo che .. non pensavo di stuprare il sistema in questo modo ..
<abate> ok
<alfredd> ha concluso. grazie.
<alfredd> questo upgrade corrisponde a quello che parte in automatico quando accendo il pc?
<superstep> alfredd, si
<fenix_86> jester-: una volta a perto sto tool ?? dove dovrei andare a fare le impostazioni che mi competono ??
<superstep> alfredd, non all'accensione, ma alla richiesta
<alfredd> si. va bene.
<alfredd> grazie per l'aiuto.
<alfredd> ciao
<jester-> fenix_86: eh guarda le varie voci
<jester-> c'è la parte che riguarda ildesktop
<jester-> se vuoi farlo fare a nautilus o no
<fenix_86> ookk ottimo .. quindi per mate poi dovrei fare in un altra maniera
<abate> ce n'è uno che si apre solo ma non si installa
<abate> gli altri due li ho installati
<jester-> abate: spiega si apre ma non installa
<abatonzolo> uno non si installa, che sarà?
<abatonzolo> (sono sempre io, ho un problema con firefox che si chiude)
<abatonzolo> è un file .gz
<jester-> abatonzolo: se cambi nick ogni 3 secondi è dura seguirti  se non installa darà sicuro un errore
<abatonzolo> nessun errore si apre e dentro ci sono delle righe scritte
<abatonzolo> gli altri due invece sono installati
<abatonzolo> questo che non si installa si chiama così: linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1.gz
<abatonzolo> che file è?
<abatonzolo> gli altri due non mi hanno dato problemi di installazione
<abatonzolo> e li ho installati
<abatonzolo> ho provato a fare un test di stampa ma non stampa nulla
<jester-> abatonzolo: come fai a dire che non installa se non da errore
<abatonzolo> riassumo:
<abatonzolo> i primi due file li ho installati
<abatonzolo> ed non ci sono stati errori
<abatonzolo> il terzo invece l'ho solo scaricato
<abatonzolo> e si chiama così: linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1.gz
<jester-> perchè non lo installi
<abatonzolo> che tipo di file è?
<jester-> abatonzolo: non è un deb
<abatonzolo> perchè non succede nulla
<abatonzolo> è un file .gz
<jester-> è tipo .zip .rar
<abatonzolo> che faceva parte dei pacchetti linux per la stampante
<jester-> se lo clicchi lo scompatta e bisogna vedere che c'è dentro
<abatonzolo> che ci faccio con questo file?
<abatonzolo> ok già fatto
<jester-> abatonzolo: dopo aver installato i deb hai installato la stampante?
<jester-> abatonzolo: nulla ci fai
<abatonzolo> un attimo
<abatonzolo> ho estratto il file dall'archivio
<abatonzolo> ci sono delle righe scritte
<abatonzolo> che non capisco
<jester-> [18:20:43] <jester-> abatonzolo: dopo aver installato i deb hai installato la stampante?
<abatonzolo> in che senso?
<abatonzolo> come si fa?
<jester-> abatonzolo: mica si installa da sola nemmeno in winzoz
<abatonzolo> ora provo
<jester-> abatonzolo: come in winz, pannello di controllo stampante aggiungi
<abatonzolo> ok
<abatonzolo> provo poi esco e ci sentiamo stanotte
<abatonzolo> così ti dico
<abatonzolo> devo andare via
<abatonzolo> grazie mille
<jester-> buona serata
<abatonzolo> ti faccio sapere quando rientro
<abatonzolo> a te un salutone
<abatonzolo> fatto!
<abatonzolo> fatto! una stampa è uscita fuori!
<abatonzolo> evviva!
<abatonzolo> proverò meglio dopo
<abatonzolo> jester sei un fenomeno
<abatonzolo> poi stasera ti dico
<Karmelo6> Qua fornite supporto anche per Kubuntu?
<superstep> vieni in chat
<superstep> !chat | Karmelo6
<ubot-it> Karmelo6: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cybernova> Karmelo6, si per versioni 12.04 14.04 14.10
<Karmelo6> il mio dubbio riguarda Kubuntu, la versione KDE di Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Karmelo6, spiegati
<Karmelo6> come dicevo, ho preparato la chiavetta per la versione Live di Kubuntu
<Karmelo6> con Unetbootin
<cristian_c> ok
<Karmelo6> ma nella schermata Grub c'erano le opzioni Start Kubuntu, l'altra per installarla OEM e poi il check disk
<cristian_c> Karmelo6, scegli di provarla
<cristian_c> Karmelo6, e poi successivamente installi
<Karmelo6> si ma non c'era l'opzione Try without installing
<Karmelo6> forse ho sbagliato qualcosa boh
<cristian_c> Karmelo6, l'opzione Start Ubuntu cosa produce?
<cristian_c> *Start Kubuntu
<Karmelo6> non lo so perchè ho rimosso la chiavetta e l'ho formattata
<cristian_c> Karmelo6, ok, ma quindi qual è il tuo dubbio?
<Andrea-s> ciao, ho un portatile siemens XP e mi piacerebbe usarlo x conoscere Ubuntu. ho provato ad installare il SO ma ho scoperto di essere un totale analfabeta. a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<krabador> Andrea-s, puoi elencare i modelli precisi di cpu gpu, e quantitativo di ram?
<Karmelo6> quale opzione mi deve comparire che mi permette di avviare Kubuntu in Live
<Andrea-s> modello amilo pro v3205 intel centrino duo - ram 1 G
<krabador> Karmelo6, puoi far andare tranquillamente coe parte di base, poi ti farà scegliere se provare o installaer
<krabador> Andrea-s, allora lubuntu o xubuntu
<Andrea-s> la differenza?
<krabador> Andrea-s, un po' troppo datato per ubuntu versione principale, che ha unity che è un po' esoso di potenza grafica
<Karmelo6> cioè scelgo Start Kubuntu
<krabador> Karmelo6, si
<krabador> Andrea-s, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> Karmelo6, probabilmente a quanto hai detto, una bella foto non farebbe male
<Andrea-s> ok grazie mille
<krabador> Andrea-s, ci sono diversi ambienti grafici su linux, e le derivate di ubuntu si basano sui differenti ambienti grafici disponibili su linux
<Karmelo6> allora cristian la schermata di grub presentava tre scelte: 1-Start Kubuntu, la seconda mi chiedeva se installarlo in versione OEM, e la terza era il check disk
<Andrea-s> leggo un po ma dovrò tornare a chiedere aiuto perchè non sono riuscito a preparare l'installazione USB
<Andrea-s> grazie ancora
<krabador> Karmelo6, vuoi provare in live, o no?
<Karmelo6> si si krabador
<krabador> Karmelo6, allora vai di star, poi ti farà scegliere
<Karmelo6> ok
<Karmelo6> a proposito il mio pc ha 4 gb di Ram
<Karmelo6> sono sufficienti?
<krabador> si
<Karmelo6> ok
<Kijio> re
<Kijio> scusate .. ho un problema coll'impostazione lingua italiano ... nonostante in "supporto lingua" ho selezionato "italiano" e "applica" i software riferenti al dizionario lingue risultano "English"
<Kijio> dimenticavo ... uso ubuntu 14.10
<Kijio> suggerimenti?
<krabador> Kijio, impostazioni --- supporto ligue
<krabador> Kijio, fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | Kijio
<ubot-it> Kijio: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kijio> ok grazie ... vado a registrarmi e incollo l'immagine
<krabador> Kijio, se usi imgur non serve la registrazione
<krabador> https://imgur.com/
<Kijio> grazie
<Kijio> http://imgur.com/bTQfVbF ecchila
<Kijio> su formati regionali c'e' italiano ("italiano puro" non svizzero ...)
<krabador> Kijio, hai riavvito, dopo aver fatto modifiche?
<Kijio> emmm no
<krabador> Kijio, riavvia e prova
<Kijio> pensavo non occorresse per caricare i dizio ...
<Kijio> azz ... non ci avevo pensato ...
<Kijio> ok .. provo a riavviare .. a dopolo
<Kijio> re
<Kijio> ok .. riavviato e ridà errore ... niente da fare .. krabador suggerimenti ulteriori?
<krabador> "ridà errore" ?
<krabador> che errore?
<Kijio> la correzione non avviene
<Kijio> ovvero l'indicazione di dizionario
<krabador> ubuntu quale?
<Kijio> ovvero tutti i software che si appoggiano al dizionario "italiano" di ubuntu segnalano come sottolineato rosso le frasi scritte in italiano
<Kijio> krabador, la 14.10
<krabador> Kijio, apri il terminale, dpkg -l | grep language
<krabador> !pastebin | Kijio
<ubot-it> Kijio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kijio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10114444
<Kijio> ovviamente libreoffice funziona bene ...
<Kijio> ma Hexchat ad esempio no ... e nelle impostazioni il dizionario da usare è "it"
<Kijio> krabador, scusami se ho pastato più schermate ...
<krabador> il supporto dei singoli software è un'altra cosa
<krabador> hai tutti i pacchetti
<Kijio> si
<Kijio> quindi secondo te il problema è del singolo pacchetto che non si attacca al dizio ita generale ?
<krabador> Kijio, rimuovi l'inglese, tramite installa/rimuvi lingue
<krabador> lascia solo l'italiano
<Kijio> krabador, c'avevo pensato ma ho paura di levare qualcosa di essenziale ... è un po' che non avevo installato ubuntu ...
<krabador> togli solo l'inglese
<krabador> non fa nient'altro
<Kijio> la prima installazione che ho fatto su questo pc stamattina ho levato l'inglese ... e mi è tocca reinstallare ...
<Kijio> *toccato
<krabador> c'è stato qualche altro problema.
<krabador> Kijio, prova prima, a mandare sudo apt-get install myspell-it
<krabador> riavviare
<Kijio> ok ... ci stavo giusto facendo un pensierino
<Kijio> no ... mi dice che è già alla versione più aggiornata
<krabador> Kijio, sudo apt-get install aspell-it
<Kijio> mm poi dovrei decidere quale dizio usare ..
<Kijio> aspell è un po' peggio di myspell
<Kijio> almeno ... così mi ricordo ...
<krabador> Kijio, dpkg -l | grep enchant
<Kijio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10114696/
<krabador> https://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/tips.html#spell-check
<Kijio> krabador, non ho capito ... sapevo che hexchat usava myspell ... ed è selezionato it nella configurazione
<krabador> Kijio, hai letto qui https://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/tips.html#unix ?
<Kijio> http://i.imgur.com/OC5PUiu.png ... da notare che anche senza ,eng il risultato è uguale dopo il riavvio ...
<Kijio> ma se il problema è solo hexchat amen ...
<Kijio> solo che me lo fa con firefox ed altre applicazioni ...
<Kijio> *anche
<akis24> sera
<Kijio> 'sera
<krabador> impostazioni --- inserimento testo, come è settato?
<Kijio> italiana per prima engUSA per seconda ..
<krabador> Kijio, https://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/Il%20correttore%20ortografico
<Kijio> krabador, grazie ... controllo ...
<Kijio> anò ... firefox ubuntizzato non ha preferenze come segnalato in supporto ... ma il dizionario italiano è installato correttamente
<Kijio> mi sembra proprio un problema di collegamento fra sistema-applicazione-dizionario
<Kijio> poi magari mi sbaglio ... eh
<krabador> Kijio, libreoffice la sfrutta?
<Kijio> si funziona
<Kijio> tra l'altro ho la versione 4.4
<Kijio> ho sistema di imput IBus in "supporto lingue" ... corretto?
<krabador> si
<Kijio> ecco era l'unico dubbio ...
<Kijio> bo .. il mistero si infittisce ... il picci vorrà obbligarmi ad imparare una volta per tutte decentemente l'inglesio ...
<Kijio> oppure se l'ha avuta male perchè sopporto poco unity ...
<krabador> Kijio, in firefox, in un campo di inserimento testo , cosa ti dice il tasto destro?
<Kijio> krabador, ... c'era selezionato dizionario inglese canadese ... non ho parole ...
<krabador> hai selezionato italiano adesso?
<Kijio> si si funziona ...
<krabador> perfett o
<Kijio> e avevo cancellato i dizionari inglesi da firefox ..
<Kijio> si .. ora devo capire come funziona per gli altri programmi tipo Hexchat
<krabador> hexchat da quello che ho avuto modo di vedere in altri wiki vuole huspell
<Kijio> ok .. provo a installarlo
<krabador> prova ad installarlo e selezionarlo dentro hexchat
<Kijio> mm ok .. grazie
<Kijio> hunspell in italiano non c'e' .... vabè .. sti'cacchi ..
<krabador> puoi controllare in hexchat cosa appare con il tasto destro sul campo di scrittura?
<Kijio> si .. non mi da opzioni di dizionari ... ma solo i suggerimenti della lingua inglese e se voglio aggiungere la parola "errata" al dizio
<krabador> Settings ‣ Preferences ‣ Interface ‣ Input box    metti  it_IT
<Kijio> ok
<Kijio> fatto ... e funziona ...
<Kijio> GRAZIE
<krabador> bene , solo it non richiama il dizionario
<Kijio> buono a sapersi ... ne ero totalmente ignorante in merito
<Kijio> ok krabador ... grazie infinite ... stacco da qui stasera .. ho rotto già abbastanza mi tengo alcuni dubbi ameni per la prossima volta
<Kijio> prossima sera:- come faccio a non impazzire con unity ? ciao a tutti
<Filippo> Ciao
<Filippo> Ci siete?
<krabador> hai domande?
<Filippo> sì
<krabador> chiedi
<Filippo> vorrei il link della source di ubuntu
<krabador> ma google non funziona?
<Filippo> Sì, ma non la trovo
<Filippo> tu stai qui apposta giusto?? allora dammelo per favore
<Carlin0> !paga | Filippo
<ubot-it> Filippo: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<Filippo> pago?? xke?
<krabador> Filippo, qui dentro si fa supporto tecnico al sistema operativo, non si asseconda chi fringna
<Filippo> Vabbè
<Carlin0> che arrogante
<Delfino1983> Effettivamente
<laurenzius> ciao a tutti, ho la 14.04 lts e su partizione secondaria windows 7, da un po' di tempo ogni volta che avvio parte il controllo su unità disco C in cerca di errori e dice che c'è un errore con il mount di windows, che dovrei fare? windows in caso si avvia normalmente
<krabador> laurenzius, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<krabador> laurenzius, sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdxx , con sdxx corrispondente alla tua/e partizione/i win
<laurenzius> fatto
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> windows
<laurenzius> quindi sdxx dovrei sostituirlo con il nome della partizione?
<krabador> si
<laurenzius> ok è il dev sda 2
<laurenzius> ok dice windows hibernated, refused to mount
<laurenzius> riavvio windows lo stesso?
<krabador> laurenzius, come si è chiuso win l'ultima volta che l'hai usato
<laurenzius> penso normalmente
<laurenzius> lo riavvio?
<krabador> laurenzius, manda pastebin del comando
<krabador> per favore
<laurenzius> come si faceva?qual era il sito
<laurenzius> sennò incollo direttamente
<krabador> no
<krabador> !pastebin | laurenzius
<ubot-it> laurenzius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laurenzius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10117192/
<krabador> ok riavvia, e fa chkdsk da win, programmandolo per l'avvio successivo
<laurenzius> scusa cos'è chkdsk
<laurenzius> controllo del disco? come?
<krabador> laurenzius, praticamente riavvia win, apri il promtp , manda fsutil dirty set c:
<krabador> con c che deve corrispondere alla/e partizione/i win
<krabador> riavvii ulteriormente
<laurenzius> cos'è il prompt? terminale?
<Maxximun> salve
<krabador> !ciao | Maxximun
<ubot-it> Maxximun: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Maxximun> avrei una domanda da porre riguard l'installazione di linux
<krabador> chiedi
<laurenzius> ok quindi il promptp è il terminale di windows
<laurenzius> vado eh
<krabador> laurenzius, su windows si chiama prompt dei comandi
<laurenzius> ok
<krabador> laurenzius, con diritti di amministrazione
<laurenzius> poi riavvio windows o ubuntu?
<Maxximun> l'installazione di linux cancella il sistema operativo
<krabador> aprilo con diritti di amministrazione
<krabador> laurenzius, ma arrivano correttaente i messaggi?
<Carlin0> Maxximun, no
<Maxximun> si puo usare linux e windows in contemporanea
<krabador> Maxximun, uno alla volta
<laurenzius> penso di sì
<krabador> e allora, puoi controllare le linee precedenti
<Maxximun> io lo scaricato dal sito ufficiale e mi dice che l'installazione può avvenire tramite cd o usb
<laurenzius> comunque faccio questo che mi hai detto con il propmtp e riavvio ubuntu
<krabador> Maxximun, e ci siamo
<laurenzius> grazie e a dopo in caso
<krabador> laurenzius, prendi in giro?
<laurenzius> no perché?
<krabador> laurenzius, devi riavviare win, mandare la linea che ti ho detto prima
<krabador> riavviare di nuovo win
<Maxximun> mi potete spiegare come funziona l'installazione?
<krabador> laurenzius, <krabador> laurenzius, praticamente riavvia win, apri il promtp , manda fsutil dirty set c:
<laurenzius> ok ho capito
<krabador> <krabador> con c che deve corrispondere alla/e partizione/i win
<krabador> <krabador> riavvii ulteriormente
<krabador> laurenzius, tutto a posto , adesso?
<laurenzius> si avevo capito
<laurenzius> grazie
<krabador> laurenzius, non sembrava
<krabador> Maxximun, crei la pendrive o il dvd, con dentro ubuntu
<krabador> Maxximun, lo fai partire, impostandolo come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> ed esegui l'installazione impostandola in base alle tue esigenze
<krabador> ovvero, se vuoi avere anche windows, in modo che quando accendi ti chieda cosa vuoi caricare, allora devi installare "a fianco"
<krabador> oppure solo ubuntu, in tutto il disco
<krabador> opzione semplice ma sconsigliata
<krabador> !installazione | Maxximun
<Maxximun> se lo installo tramite daemon tool
<ubot-it> Maxximun: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Maxximun> grazie
<pietro> ciao a tutti nel pomeriggio ho installato i driver per la mia stampante brother, ho connesso la stampante con il cavetto usb e ho fatto un test di stampa: sembra che vada bene
<pietro> ora però devo fare in modo che ci sia anche la connessione wi-fi per la stampante
<pietro> la stampante era già stata collegata via wi-fi con il modem router; ma adesso come devo procedere?
<pietro> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> pietro, hai aggiunto la stampante come stampante di rete?
<pietro> l'ho installata, ma non so bene se l'ho aggiunta come stampante di rete
<pietro> provo a verificare
<pietro> ma come faccio a verificare se l'ho installata come stmpante di rete?
<pietro> dove lo vedo?
<krabador> impostazioni , stampanti
<krabador> pietro, se non c'è aggiungila
<pietro> vado su system tools
<pietro> poi printers
<krabador> pietro, che sistema stai usando?
<pietro> lubuntu
<pietro> in inglese
<pietro> vado su system tools e c'è printers
<pietro> su printers si apre icona e vedo quella della mia stampante
<pietro> ma come faccio ad aggiungerla come stampante di rete?
<krabador> pietro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#Ubuntu_print_server
<pietro> complicato, provo a leggere
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-08
<pietro> mah non succede nulla
<pietro> non riesco a stampare da lubuntu su stampante wi-fi, come si fa?
<jester-> pietro: la stampante se nuova va configurata in winzoz
<jester-> poi la installi
<jester-> pietro: e serve un rutter wifi o la va minga
<jester-> non fa lei la wifi, usa il router
<LoZioNe> buona notte a tutti :)
<LoZioNe> ho un'aggiornamento di Flash su FF,posso aggiornarlo direttamente dal sito o è meglio il gestore aggiornamenti di Kubunt?
<krabador> LoZioNe, ma sei sicuro di essere mai stato un utente ubuntu/kubuntu?
<LoZioNe> krabador, lo so ma a quest'ora stò confondendo le lettere siulla tastiera
<LoZioNe> sii bravo
<krabador> non si è mai aggiornato il flash dal browser, su ubuntu
<krabador> LoZioNe, lo chiudi , apri konsole
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> e se c'è lì in mezzo, lo aggiorna
<LoZioNe> drastrico ^^
<krabador> se poi hai già l'ultima versione disponibile, è un problema di compatibilità del sito
<LoZioNe> krabador,flash è tra i  chromium-codecs?
<krabador> LoZioNe, no chromium non usa flash del sistema
<LoZioNe> allora non lo trova -.-"
<krabador> LoZioNe, per chromium va installato pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<LoZioNe> che è gia installato però
<LoZioNe> e sono su FFox
<krabador> quindi scegli che problema avere
<LoZioNe> mi dice che deve essere aggiornato
<krabador> <krabador> non si è mai aggiornato il flash dal browser, su ubuntu
<krabador> <krabador> LoZioNe, lo chiudi , apri konsole
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> <krabador> e se c'è lì in mezzo, lo aggiorna
<krabador> <krabador> se poi hai già l'ultima versione disponibile, è un problema di compatibilità del sito
<LoZioNe> ho letto che è successo a parecchi
<krabador> o meglio
<LoZioNe> allora mi sa che YT  a quest'ora è stanco
<krabador> o di compatibilità del sito o di imminente aggiornamento di flashplugin
<krabador> LoZioNe, chrome ce l'ha integrato
<LoZioNe> chrome...
<LoZioNe> io ho FFox e kubuntu-restricted-extras installati
<krabador> LoZioNe, scusami, dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> !pastebin | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LoZioNe> c'è http://pastebin.com/dRft1MGC
<LoZioNe> difatti adesso che ho chiuso e riaperto yt va -.-"
<LoZioNe> troppe birre?
<krabador> sei all'ultima versione
<krabador> troppe birre, si.
<krabador> LoZioNe, /join #ubuntu-it-beer :D
<LoZioNe> krabador, magari
<LoZioNe> solo per sapere: flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.442ubuntu0.14.10.1 è l'ultima verisone?
<pac> buongiorno per mint dove bisogna andare?
<cristian_c> pac, #linuxmint
<pac> cristian_c: grazie sempre molto gentile!
<mizu77> buongiorno, ho un problema con la scheda video
<mizu77> ieri ho inserito una nvidia e installato i drivers consigliati
<mizu77> al riavvio: could not write bytes: broken pipe
<mizu77> ho tolto la scheda e rimosso i drivers nvidia
<mizu77> ora sembra che vada, ma vedo malissimo i video youtube, anche vlc ha problemi, chrome si vede malissimo con i colori... insomma sembra non sia installato nessun driver se non uno minimo
<mizu77> nessuno?
<pac> non mi riesce di correggere questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10122908/
<cristian_c> mizu77, quale scheda utilizzi?
<mizu77> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics
<cristian_c> mizu77, uhm
<mizu77> ho fatto remove e purge sia di nvidia che fglrx
<mizu77> per sicurezza
<cristian_c> mizu77, di quale pc si tratta?
<mizu77> ho reinstallato xorg
<mizu77> un desktop assemblato
<cristian_c> mizu77, scusa, perché hai installato gli fglrx?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> mizu77, processore?
<mizu77> perchè avevo provato una scheda ati
<mizu77> p4 3.2
<mizu77> insomma penso di aver fatto un pò di casino
<cristian_c> mizu77, ok, è un pentium 4, ma quale di preciso?
<mizu77> cioè?
<cristian_c> mizu77, allora, sei su unity con un pentium 4?
<mizu77> si
<cristian_c> mizu77, di pentium 4 ce ne sono diversi
<cristian_c> mizu77, eh, ma allora sei masochista :D
<cristian_c> !requisiti | mizu77
<ubot-it> mizu77: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<mizu77> si ho visto
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> mizu77, direi che non è stata una scelta azzeccata
<mizu77> ma fino a ieri funzionava tutto benissimo, quindi i requisiti ci sono
<Brianzol> Buongiorno, volevo un'informazione, se volessi installare xubuntu sul mio pc devo ordinare un cd o posso scaricarla diretamente deal web?
<cristian_c> mizu77, cos'hai fatto ieri?
<cristian_c> che non va più niente
<mizu77> ieri ho inserito una scheda nvidia per provarla
<mizu77> ho cercato i drivers proprietari e li ha installati
<mizu77> al riavvio... broken pipe
<cristian_c> mizu77, secondo me far andare quella scheda su unity con un processore del genere, non da il miglior risultato
<cristian_c> poi dipende dalla scheda
<cristian_c> Bripuoi scaricarlo dal sito ufficiale o tramite torrent
<cristian_c> che trovi sempre nella sezione download del sito
<cristian_c> è uscito
<mizu77> ho tolto la nvidia, fatto purge e remove di nvidia
<cristian_c> non aspettano un momento
<mizu77> ma di cosa parli?
<cristian_c> mizu77, hai detto di possedere un pentium 4
<mizu77> si
<cristian_c> su cui fai girare unity
<mizu77> si
<cristian_c> e vorresti utilizzare una scheda nvidia di cui non si conosce il modello
<mizu77> nvidia 5200 128mb
<cristian_c> mizu77, scusa, ma hai provato prima in live?
<cristian_c> mizu77, bella vecchiotta
<mizu77> il pc è vecchio
<cristian_c> mizu77, ma sei sicuro ci siano i driver proprietari per quella scheda?
<mizu77> ho trovato compromessi
<cristian_c> mizu77, appunto unity è allergico al vecchio
<mizu77> ram 1,5...
<cristian_c> mizu77, compromessi?
<cristian_c> 'Almeno 2 GiB di RAM '
<cristian_c> sui consigliati
<cristian_c> mizu77, quindi direi, scelta abbastanza errata
<mizu77> i drivers li ha cercati ubuntu, raccomandato 173
<mizu77> si
<cristian_c> mizu77, per quella scheda mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> mizu77, su quale ubuntu?
<mizu77> cosa dovrei fare per te?
<mizu77> 12.04
<mizu77> se aggiorno non va più
<mizu77> è vecchiotto
<cristian_c> mizu77, eh, ma prima o poi dovrai farlo
<mizu77> già la13 live non va
<cristian_c> mizu77, la 13 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> sia 13.04 che 13.10
<mizu77> aggiorno la 12.04 ma non faccio avanzamenti, altrimenti cput
<cristian_c> mizu77, scusa, ma perché i driver proprietari?
<cristian_c> cput?
<cristian_c> ahhh, caput
<mizu77> caput...
<mizu77> per farla funzionare al meglio credo
<cristian_c> mizu77, nel 2017 la 12.04 non ha più supporto, per dire...
<mizu77> sai la barra indirizzi di firefox? beh ora è nera...
<mizu77> lo so spero di cambiare pc...
<cristian_c> mizu77, se uno vuol far funzionare al meglio quel pc, non utilizza unity
<cristian_c> mizu77, il collo di bottiglia è il processore, non la scheda grafica
<MaxC> Ciao a tutti. Sul mio T61 Ubuntu non parte piu' correttamente. All'accensione le immagini sono distorte , sembra che tenti di partire ma il risultato e' una schermata con delle immagini strane. Non c'e' modo di dare ocmandi o all'accensione entrare in nessun menu con i tasti funzione. Help !!! :-)
<cristian_c> che è pure vecchia
<cristian_c> mizu77, ritengo tutto ciò masochista
<mizu77> hahahahaha
<cristian_c> MaxC, hai fatto qualcosa di particolare?
<cristian_c> mizu77, quindi dubito tu possa migliorare le prestazioni del pc con unity installando i driver proprietari nvidia
<mizu77> senti hai qualche consiglio? i video si vedono malissimo, ma per ora devo tenerlo così, vorrei solo ripristinare le cose come erano
<mizu77> infatti li ho tolti
<mizu77> ho tolto la scheda
<cristian_c> mizu77, se c'è un consiglio è proprio quello di non installare ubuntu con unity
<mizu77> ora sto usando quella integrata come da un anno a questa parte
<cristian_c> mizu77, ripeto, il collo di bottiglia non è la scheda grafica
<cristian_c> ma il processore
<cristian_c> le prestazioni dipendono da esso
<MaxC> No...solo riacceso dopo qualche gg . Lo spegnimento era stato normale
<cristian_c> MaxC, apri un terminale
<MaxC> ?
<MaxC> non riesco a fare nulla sul pc
<cristian_c> MaxC, ok, allora entra in modalità di ripristino
<mizu77> cristian-c hai ragione ma vedi fino a ieri funzionava tutto benissimo, come posso fare per ripristinare le cose?
<MaxC> come si fa'?
<cristian_c> mizu77, qual'era la configurazione funzionante?
<cristian_c> MaxC, dal grub
<cristian_c> !recovery
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'recovery'
<cristian_c> MaxC, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<MaxC> perdonami Cristian ma non sono cosi' tecnico ... dovresti spiegarmi meglio. T
<cristian_c> MaxC, apri il link
<MaxC> ok vado
<mizu77> quello che sai: scheda intel integrata, che mi riconosce perchè ora è acceso e ti sto scrivendo, ma ha parecchi problemi come i video che si vedono male o la barra indirizzi di firefox nera. Posso in qualche modo riconfiguare la i drivers video?
<cristian_c> mizu77, scusa, ma hai detto che funzionava benissimo
<cristian_c> o funziona o non funziona
<MaxC> ah ok. ci avevo gia' provato parecchie volte ma il tasto shift sx non ha funzionato. riprovo
<mizu77> esatto infatti funziona, sto usando questo pc ora
<cristian_c> MaxC, c'è anche ESC
<mizu77> ma ha problemi di definizione credo
<mizu77> non sono un esperto
<cristian_c> <mizu77> cristian-c hai ragione ma vedi fino a ieri funzionava tutto benissimo, come posso fare per ripristinare le cose?
<cristian_c> mizu77, oggi funziona come ieri?
<mizu77> poi ieri da dopo che ho provato e poi rimosso la scheda nvidia ha questi problemi
<mizu77> scusa se non mi sono spiegato bene
<cristian_c> mizu77, eh, ma sai esattamente cos'hai fatto
<MaxC> se tengo premuto shift all'avvio dopo qualche secondo ho doppio bip  e lo schermo rimane nero
<cristian_c> mizu77, comunque, potresti provare a riconfigurare il server grafico
<mizu77> si
<mizu77> ok come si fa?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> MaxC, c'è anche ESC
<cristian_c> mizu77, però devi esser sicuro su quello che hai fatto
<MaxC> shift + esc insieme intendi?
<cristian_c> mizu77, hai semplicemente rimosso la scheda nvidia
<cristian_c> o prima o dopo hai fatto anche altro?
<cristian_c> MaxC, boh, io poroverei prima esc e poi shift
<cristian_c> *proverei
<mizu77> ho fatto un casino, ora ti dico
<cristian_c> mizu77, allora la soluzione è semplice
<cristian_c> !ripristino | mizu77
<ubot-it> mizu77: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<mizu77> non ho visto la scheda, mi avevano detto che era ati ed ho installato drivers ati aggiungendo repo
<cristian_c> mizu77, aggiungendo repo?
<cristian_c> mizu77, a maggior ragione, segui il link
<cristian_c> mizu77, ed evita di seguire guide esterne
<mizu77> ora vedo il link
<cristian_c> sopratutto 'se non sei esperto'
<MaxC> nulla :-(
<cristian_c> MaxC, un attimo
<MaxC> certo...
<cristian_c> MaxC, lo devi premere subito dopo dopo esser comparso il logo del pc
<MaxC> non compare logo
<MaxC> ha smesso di partire come prima
<MaxC> vedo scjhermata nera
<MaxC> gia' provato esc,shift e tasti funzione
<MaxC> nada
<MaxC> non si entra in nessun menu
<cristian_c> MaxC, non compare il logo?
<MaxC> no
<cristian_c> sei sicuro'
<cristian_c> *?
<MaxC> eh si
<cristian_c> MaxC, in tutti i pc compare
<cristian_c> all'accensione
<MaxC> si
<MaxC> se poi premo invio ubuntu tenta di partire come ti ho descritto all'inizio
<cristian_c> MaxC, invio?
<MaxC> finisce in una schermata a pseudo schacchi
<MaxC> "enter"
<cristian_c> perché invio?
<MaxC> e' uno dei tasti che ho provato
<cristian_c> MaxC, e dove lo premi invio?
<MaxC> sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> mah, all'accensione invio non serve a una ceppa
<cristian_c> MaxC, va beh, lol, intendo in quale schermata
<MaxC> ripeto la sequenza
<MaxC> accendo
<MaxC> schermo nero
<MaxC> schiaccio il mondo e non succede nulla
<MaxC> schiaccio invio e ubuntu tenta di partire come ti ho descritto
<cristian_c> MaxC, posta una schermata dove premi invio
<MaxC> si e' ammalato di brutto...
<cristian_c> MaxC, ma le live partono?
<MaxC> non so cosa sono le live. Ma non mi sembra partire nulla
<cristian_c> MaxC, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<MaxC> una cosa in piu'...il sistema poi prende a restartare in loop. me ne sono accorto adesso che l'ho lasciato parecchi minuti acceso. invio sequenza foto
<cristian_c> MaxC, sì, ma la domanda è anche un'altra
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> MaxC, ma le live partono?
<ExPBoy> MaxC, se si resetta da solo il problema potrebbe essere hardware
<corvigo> buongiorno
<corvigo> domanda
<MaxC> non sonoo ancora riuscito a fare dvd...problemi con adls. ho un live di windows che pero' mi da' lo stesso problema di schermo nero. non ho premuto invio per evitare di fare partire eventualmente l'installazione di window e danneggiare i miei dati del pc
<corvigo> scaricando ubunto e mettendolo in pendrive
<cristian_c> MaxC, scusa, e allora come hai installato ubuntu?
<corvigo> posso installare da pendrive<?
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> MaxC, dal dvd?
<corvigo> grazie
<corvigo> gentilissimo
<corvigo> e velocissimo
<ExPBoy> eh
<MaxC> si
<MaxC> non ho accesso al menu di boot
<cristian_c> MaxC, non puoi inserire il dvd di ubuntu?
<corvigo> altra domanda: siccoome mi è morto il pc, nel senso che non si accende, e non mi fa avviare
<corvigo> posso dalla pendrive direttamente installare ubuntu?
<MaxC> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dCVqfy1rQ1W9juJV0etz
<ExPBoy> eh se non si accende il pc la vedo dura
<cristian_c> corvigo, ti è morto il pc o ti è morto l'hard disk?
<MaxC> ho scritto che non ce l'ho
<cristian_c> MaxC, e come hai installato ubuntu allora?
<corvigo> è successo che il pc si è bloccato su una schermata di powerpoint alla quale lavoravo
<corvigo> l'hard disk girava e girava a vuoto, ed il pc bloccato
<corvigo> quindi ho spento col tasto power, forzando lo spegnimento, e non si riavvia più
<corvigo> mi dice...instert boot.ecc
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> corvigo, non si accende proprio?
<ExPBoy> sminchiato tutto
<corvigo> si accende il pc, ma non parte
<corvigo> non parte il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> corvigo, posta una schermata, così si capisce di cosa parli
<MaxC> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xj8tP79SMiRlJ7gU9nQC https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/oYsRnkSnQ2y1EtUxXc1L https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/McYycqdQRWhejkg9t3gx https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rrfcQ2WYToaxZF7xPv6f https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nFkwAy09RmOiuMbAKfw2
<corvigo> quindi pensavo di installare ubuntu da pendrive
<MaxC> qui ci sono le sequenze...si vede il restart
<cristian_c> MaxC, eh, quella appare anche a me ogni tanto
<cristian_c> MaxC, però , in tutto questo , non hai risposto alla domanda
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<terminale> Salve. Non riesco a navigare nelle cartelle con il comando CD. Ubuntu 14.10.
<ExPBoy> terminale, prova a dare il comando cd non CD
<terminale> ho dato cd minuscolo. sono nella home e non riesco ad arrivare a scaricati, per esemio
<ExPBoy> terminale,  prova con cd Scaricati
<terminale> dico la home perchè vedo $   è comunque come mi si è aperto il terminale
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> e come lo vedi $?
<terminale> cavolo! Ora ha funzionato io mettevo la / prima
<ExPBoy> si ok ....
<terminale> qualche installazione si è bloccata perchè mi dice che non sono root
<terminale> come posso diventare root? io accedo appunto come root al programma
<jester-> diventa root riceverai in omaggio uno sminchiamento di sistema
<terminale> jester-: io accedo con l'account prinmcipale perchè mi si blocca con quel messaggio del cavolo?
<cristian_c> terminale, anteponi sudo ai comandi che richiedono root
<cristian_c> !sudo | terminale
<ubot-it> terminale: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<terminale> grazie cristian_c     @ubo
<terminale> chiudo
<MaxC> quale domanda?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> MaxC, e come hai installato ubuntu allora?
<MaxC> ubunto l'ho installato un paio di anni fa e poi ho fatto upgrade da rete.. il DVD non ce l'ho piu
<cristian_c> MaxC, eh, male
<cristian_c> MaxC, quindi sei sulla 12.04?
<cristian_c> MaxC, la live è sempre utile
<cristian_c> MaxC, a quale hai fatto upgrade?
<MaxC> non ricordo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> MaxC, non sai quale ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<MaxC> ma che importa se non riesco ad accedere a nessuna utility per sbloccare la situazione ?
<MaxC> l'ultimo
<cristian_c> MaxC, appunto, ti avevo chiesto se partiva la live
<MaxC> non ricordo il numero
<cristian_c> MaxC, scarica una live
<cristian_c> per piacere
<cristian_c> così si vede qual è il problema
<MaxC> ok...appena scarica ci provo
<MaxC> grazie per l'aiuto intanto
<cristian_c> di niente
<MaxC> adesso dedico un po' di tempo alla mia bimba di 4 mesi
<MaxC> buonadomenica a tutti
<cristian_c> a te
<persicus> buogiorno a tutti
<persicus> questa mattina ccendo il pc e mi ritrovo dei problemi con ubuntu 14.10 lts
<cristian_c> persicus, la 14.10 non è lts
<persicus> scusa hai ragione 14.04
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> persicus, da questa mattina?
<persicus> accedendo al mio accunto praticamente il desktop è impallato, o molto lento e la barra sopra e di lato si vedono malissimo
<cristian_c> persicus, da questa mattina?
<persicus> avevo gia avoto problemi del genere una volta
<cristian_c> persicus, e come li hai risolti?
<persicus> reinstallando ubuntu :*(
<persicus> sembra come se vesse aggiornato qualcosa...e la scheda video o il driver non funzionino
<cristian_c> persicus, apri un terminale
<persicus> non ce la fa l'unica cosa e la tty(ctrl+alt+f1)
<persicus> ho provato anche ha riavviare il server grafico ma niente
<persicus> purtroppo non sono molto pratico del terminale
<persicus> ora sto usando un'altro SO...
<wilmots> buongiorno, a seguito dell'aggiornamento alla versione 14.04 (inizialmente avevo la 12.04) ho riscontrato vari problemi:
<jester-> wilmots: del tipo?
<wilmots> cliccando su additional drivers si apre una finestra con scritto che ubuntu ha riscontrato un errore interno. Inoltre internet è molto rallentato e ci vuole parecchio a caricare le pagine (nonostante la connessione internet non abbia problemi)
<jester-> wilmots: conviene fare un ripristino
<wilmots> come si effettua un ripristino?
<jester-> se poi avevi ppa è piu che normale che l'avanzamento venga alla carlona
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> wilmots: un backup dei dati sarebbe di rigore
<wilmots> allora provo col ripristino
<wilmots> grazie
<Bishibazu> Ciao
<Bishibazu> C'è nessuno? asd
<Bishibazu> Avrei bisogno d'aiuto
<whrale> salve, non riesco a collegare il mio ipod ad ubuntu anche se lo vede perfettamente
<whrale> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Bishibazu> Quando vado su "Install Ubuntu" dopo il caricamento esce una schermata nera piena di immagini a caso glitchate...
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Bishibazu
<ubot-it> Bishibazu: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> whrale, lo vede o non lo vede?
<whrale> lo vede lo vede e lo vedono anche i software che dovrei utilizzare per copiare ed esportare musica
<cristian_c> whrale, allora qual è il problema?
<whrale> solo che rhythmbox crasha non appena gli chiedo di aprire la scaletta
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, modello del pc?
<Bishibazu> ?
<whrale> gtkpod non si apre nemmeno
<whrale> e banshee lo vede, si sincronizza ma non riesco a vedere la scaletta
<Bishibazu> @cristian_c HP Pavilion g6
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ce ne sono tantissimi di pavilion con quel nome
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, caratteristiche hardware?
<cristian_c> whrale, quindi esattamente, cosa ci vuoi fare con ipod su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> (che poi non è meglio utilizzarlo direttamente con itunes in winz?)
<Bishibazu> cristian_c, Cosa ti interessa esattamente?
<whrale> quello che si dovrebbe fare con un ipod che desideri collegare ad un computer...scaricarci dentro della musica
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, cpu  , ram , scheda grafica
<cristian_c> sopratutto
<whrale> comunque sul fatto che sia meglio usare itunes in winz non c'è dubbio ma se c'è un modo vorrei capirlo, ecco
<cristian_c> whrale, beh, la prima cosa che ti consiglio è di andare sul sito dei software che hai citato
<cristian_c> whrale, e controllare la documentazione ufficiale
<Bishibazu> cristian_c AMD A6-4400M, RAM 6GB, RADEON HD 7520G+7607 DUAL
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ok, ma in live come va?
<Bishibazu> In live intendi nella schermata nera dove seleziono se installare/provare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, scegliendo di provare
<Bishibazu> cristian_c In quel caso esce una schermata di caricamento di ubuntu, con 5 pallini arancione/bianco
<cristian_c> e poi?
<Bishibazu> cristian_c Dopo il caricamento esce una schermata nera con immagini glitchate a caso
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, quindi sia con installa che con prova?
<Bishibazu> cristian_c Anche aspettando la cosa non cambia
<Bishibazu> cristian_c Si
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ah, allora il problema è generale
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, e vedendo un po' la scheda tecnica
<cristian_c> mi viene da pensare che sia sempre un problemino di scheda grafica
<Bishibazu> cristian c Quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> a volte succede su alcuni modelli
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, dovresti provare a caricare la live con nomodeset
<Bishibazu> cristian_c Ovvero? Scusa sono un po' newbie in questo campo
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ma la schermata di cui parli, quella <Bishibazu> In live intendi nella schermata nera dove seleziono se installare/provare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, somiglia a questa: http://www.informatblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/grub.jpeg
<cristian_c> ?
<Bishibazu> cristian_c si
<Bishibazu> cristian_c Solo che c'è scritto "Try ubuntu without installing" "Install Ubuntu" e "Check disk for errors"
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, infatti dicevo 'simile'
<cristian_c> graficamente
<Bishibazu> cristian_c E un'altra opzione con scritto OEM
<Bishibazu> sisi
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, allora
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, a questo punto, ti dico come aggiungere nomodeset
<Bishibazu> Ok
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, quando sei in quella schermata, dev'essere evidenziata la voce 'Try ubuntu...'
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, a quel punto premi 'e'
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, e appare una schermata simile, con varie robe
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, posta una foto di quella schermata successiva
<Bishibazu> Ok
<cristian_c> !image | Bishibazu
<ubot-it> Bishibazu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Bishibazu> D'accordo, vado e torno.
<Bishibazu> cristian_c fatto
<Bishibazu> cristian_c un attimo che passo il link
<Bishibazu> bon, si è bloccato. uso tinypic
<davide1> come la va
<davide1> come la va
<Bishibazu> Ok fatto
<Bishibazu> cristian_c http://i.imgur.com/fx2DSCa.jpg?1
<cristian_c> visto
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, lo vedi 'quiet splash'?
<Bishibazu> si
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, al posto dei due trattini, scrivi: nomodeset
<Bishibazu> Ok
<cristian_c> quindi avrai in fondo: quiet splash nomodeset
<Bishibazu> Io ora vado a pranzare, ti faccio sapere dopo
<Bishibazu> Grazie
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, poi F10
<cristian_c> premi F10 e dovrebbe bootare la live
<atomosfere> salve a tutti
<atomosfere> ho ereditato un vecchio asus 1000 he  mi sapreste consigliare una versione di ubunto adatta?
<jester-> atomosfere: xubuntu
<jester-> o lubuntu
<atomosfere> jesster secondo te qual'e meglio?
<atomosfere> considerando che uso molto  per fare steemeng e teamspeck3
<cristian_c> atomosfere, beh, più leggero è il De, migliori le prestazioni
<Kylin89> Salve volevo chiedere che tipo di sistema operativo è Ubuntu Kylin?
<Kylin89> vorrei istallarlo
<cristian_c> ma se l'appkicazione è 'pesante' e il pc è scarso, i miracoli non si fanno
<Kylin89> il pc è buono il cpu
<Kylin89> e la ram sono buoni
<cristian_c> Kylin89, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<Kylin89> pensa te che ho istallato 2 sistemi operativi, ubuntu ed xbuntu è il pc no ne risente
<Kylin89> si già lo sto scaricando
<Kylin89> volevo sono sapere se qualcuno l'ho ha già provato, e se ha tutte le funzionalità di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Kylin89, leggi al link
<atomosfere> cristian De che versione e? nonn l'ho mai vista
<cristian_c> atomosfere, ?
<cristian_c> atomosfere, ambiente grafico
<atomosfere> non ho capito sai
<Kylin89> credo sia bello
<Kylin89> lo voglio istaalre
<cristian_c> atomosfere, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<Kylin89> ma la lingua italiana penso si possa impostare sempre ugualmente giusto?
<cristian_c> Kylin89, che senso ha la lingua italiana in ubuntu kylin?
<Kylin89> e come che senso ha??
<jester-> Kylin89: se è fatta per i cinesi coma la versione italiana
<Kylin89> nel senso che quando si fà l'istallazione si può sempre inpostare la versione in italiano.
<cristian_c> Kylin89, temo che tu non abbia neanche aperto il link
<jester-> Kylin89: il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<Kylin89> lo aperto
<cristian_c> eh, ma bisogna pure leggerlo
<Kylin89> se è lo stesso scusa xchè ne hanno fatto un'altro?
<cristian_c> come sopra
<cristian_c> Kylin89, leggi al link e saprai
<jester-> Kylin89: percvhè il cinese la installa e trova gia la sua lingua
<Kylin89> io avrei ancuni dubbi
<cristian_c> è fatta appositamente per loro
<Kylin89> se tenermi ubuntu quello che ho
<jester-> come se installi la versione italiana hai subito italiano
<Kylin89> o meetere Kylin
<cristian_c> i gusti son gusti
<jester-> ti alleni col cinese
<cristian_c> ihihih
<Kylin89> su xbuntu che ne pensate??
<jester-> che è sempre lo stesso os con vestito piu leggero
<jester-> cosi come lubuntu e kubuntu
<Kylin89> Kubuntu già provato ma non mi è piaciuto
<jester-> gusti so gusti
<cristian_c> Kylin89, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> buona lettura
<Kylin89> ho letto
<Kylin89> ma è interessante pure Mythbuntu
<Kylin89> da li si può istallare pure in un secondo momento un desketop
<Kylin89> che si vuole
<antoniotog> ciao, stò cercando di scaricare ubuntu nella versione attuale ma non funziona il tasto del download. c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> antoniotog, nel senso che non accade niente?
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> antoniotog, prova dal primo o secondo link
<antoniotog> ora provo... grazie
<Kylin89> cristian_c, Che ne pensi di Mythbuntu?
<cristian_c> Kylin89, che non l'ho provato
<Kylin89> e basato per trasformare il Pc in una Home
<Kylin89> adesso lo provo
<Bishibazu> Cristian ho ancora un problema
<Bishibazu> ti sto scrivendo dalla versione di prova di ubuntu
<Bishibazu> Quando mi ha chiesto di dividere le partizioni, ho diviso una per ubuntu e una per windows
<Bishibazu> Solo che mi diceva di non aver riconosciuto un sistema operativo gia installato
<Bishibazu> riavviando, dopo uno schermo vuoto viola, ho avuto uno schermo nero
<Bishibazu> ed e rimasto fisso
<Bishibazu> Quindi ho riavviato il pc e ora sto scrivendo da qui
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, quindi il nomodeset ha funzionato
<Bishibazu> SI
<Bishibazu> si
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, allora
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, la prima cosa che non capisco è: hai fatto l'installazione guidata?
<cristian_c> cioè quella 'installa accanto a windows'
<Bishibazu> Ho cliccato e seguito Install Ubuntu sul desktop di Ubuntu
<Bishibazu> Un messaggio diceva di non aver riconosciuto altri sistemi operativi
<Bishibazu> Ora nella barra a sinistra ho infatti 2 Partizioni come le avevo divise in precedenza
<Bishibazu> Una da 201 per WIndows e l altra per Ubuntu da 250
<Bishibazu> gb
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, semplicemente, non era stato riconosciuto winz?
<Bishibazu> si
<cristian_c> avevi scelto l'opzione cancella disco e installa ubuntu=?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ma questo per il semplice motivo che dovevi disattivare il fastboot
<cristian_c> e winz sarebbe stato visto
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ma ti avevo detto di provare in live, non di installare
<Bishibazu> scusa avevo dimenticato il non installare
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, nel senso, hai spianato il disco o fatto partizionamento manuale?
<cristian_c> durante l'installazione, intendo
<Bishibazu> Si e aperta una finestra dove chiedeva di settare le partizioni
<Bishibazu> ho riconosciuto quelle usate da windows
<Bishibazu> e dallo spazio non allocato ho creato una da 250 per ubuntu
<Bishibazu> e modificato quella di windows che era di 80 gb in 200 gb
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, quindi hai preservato winz
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, anche se la partizione winz andrebbe ridimensionata da winz stesso
<Bishibazu> si infatti vorrei fare il dualboot con windows
<cristian_c> più che dall'installer di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, se vai in winz, c0'è Gestione Disco che ti fa pacioccare le partizioni
<Bishibazu> non riesco ad accedere in windows all avvio
<cristian_c> in modo corretto
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, beh, questa è un'altra questione
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, sei in modalità uefi?
<Bishibazu> dopo aver installato ubuntu e aver riavviato come mi aveva chiesto
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, apri gparted e posta una schermata
<Bishibazu> gparted?
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, se non è installato: sudo apt-get install gparted
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> o dal software center
<Bishibazu> un secondo
<Bishibazu> non trovo la console-terminale
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, nella dash, digita: terminal
<MaxC> Ciao vorrei creare live di ubunto per mio pc adesso windows. Quale torrent mi consigliate per windows?
<Bishibazu> non riesco a trovare niente..
<cristian_c> MaxC, per windows?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ctrl+alt+t
<Bishibazu> Dice che solo con i permessi di root pu; essere avviato
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, si è aperto il terminale?
<Bishibazu> si
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, digita il comando
<Bishibazu> dice che non e installato terminal
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Bishibazu, se non è installato: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Bishibazu> Gia fatto
<Bishibazu> installato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ora lancia gparted dalla dash o dal launcher, se presente
<Bishibazu> quando lo avvio mi esce un messaggio
<cristian_c> ?
<Bishibazu> richiede permessi di root
<Diego_glrt> Ciao! :)
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, e tu dagli la password nella finestra di richiesta password
<Bishibazu> non esce nessuna finestra di richiesta password
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, impossibile
<Diego_glrt> Avete un attimo per una domanda riguardo l'istallazione?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, hai lanciato gparted dalla dash?
<Bishibazu> si
<cristian_c> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, allora appare sicuramente
<Diego_glrt> ottimo:
<Bishibazu> no..
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, hai chiuso il terminale, comunque?
<cristian_c> ora non ti serve
<Bishibazu> allora spiego meglio
<Diego_glrt> Provo ad installare Ubuntu da chiavetta. Al momento dell'installazione non vede la presenza di Win 7
<cristian_c> Diego_glrt, in live funza, comunque?
<Bishibazu> aprendo il terminale, digito gparted e mi esce quel messaggio e basta.
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ehi, nessuno ti ha detto di lanciarlo da terminale
<Diego_glrt> funziona perfettamente se lo provo
<cristian_c> anche se si può fare
<Bishibazu> volevo dire
<Bishibazu> dash
<cristian_c> Diego_glrt, ok, allora devi disattivare fastboot da winz
<Bishibazu> ctrl alt t
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, che c'entra ctrlì+alt+t?
<Bishibazu> COme mi avevi detto tu prima?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, dalla dash, non dal terminale
<Diego_glrt> disattivo fastboot da win7
<cristian_c> o dal launcher
<cristian_c> Diego_glrt, sì
<Bishibazu> e dalla dash come lo apro?
<cristian_c> si può fare anche da bios uefi, ma credo sia meglio da winz stesso
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, prima di tutto, apri la dash
<Bishibazu> Come
<cristian_c> non il terminale :P
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, icona in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, quello è il punto di accesso, invece dei classici menù
<cristian_c> !unity | Bishibazu
<ubot-it> Bishibazu: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> primo link
<Bishibazu> ok si e aperto
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, lancia gparted
<Bishibazu> fatto
<cristian_c> !image | Bishibazu
<ubot-it> Bishibazu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> posta una schermata
<Bishibazu> Come si fanno screenshots su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, tasto stamp o lo strumento per gli screenshot
<Diego_glrt> cristian_c, come avvio winz?
<cristian_c> Diego_glrt, non riesci ad avviarlo?
<cristian_c> Diego_glrt, intendo riavviando il pc
<cristian_c> dovrebbe comparire nel grub
<Bishibazu> da quanto ho capito, sto usando la versione live di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> altrimenti disattiva fastboot da bios uefi
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ma non l'avevi installato ubuntu?
<Diego_glrt> okay, riavvio. grazie
<Bishibazu> ti dissi di averlo installato ma che non funzionava
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, hai detto che non accedevi a winz
<cristian_c> non che non accedevi neanche ad ubuntu
<Bishibazu> dopo aver finito l'installazione e aver riavviato come chiedeva
<Bishibazu> ho avuto uno schermo viola
<cristian_c> quindi non entri in winz né in ubuntu?
<Bishibazu> e subito dopo nero fisso
<cristian_c> nessuno dei due?
<Bishibazu> no
<Bishibazu> esce solo quello
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, comunque, posta la schermata richiesta
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, quindi sei sul dvd
<Bishibazu> si
<Bishibazu> comunque e normale che questa versione e abbastanza lenta?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, quindi sei in live
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, sei in live
<cristian_c> tutto gira in ram e sul disco
<Bishibazu> oh capito
<cristian_c> non è installato nulla
<Bishibazu> ok
<Bishibazu> ora faccio lo screenshot
<Bishibazu> http://i.imgur.com/hxuSnRa.png
<cristian_c> uhm ,rosa
<Bishibazu> cosa?
<cristian_c> il colore
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, comunque, nulla di che
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, c'è una cosa che non torna comunque
<Bishibazu> quindi e recuperabile? lol
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, sei in modalità uefi?
<Bishibazu> penso di si
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, controllla
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, apri un terminale e digita: dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<Bishibazu> Esce un EFI in rosso
<Bishibazu> e la versione
<Bishibazu> v. 2.31
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, già che ci sei, digita anche: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Bishibazu
<ubot-it> Bishibazu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bishibazu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10127967/
<cristian_c> Partition Table: msdos
<cristian_c> e non gpt
<Bishibazu> ?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, in pratica hai installato il grub nel posto sbagliato
<cristian_c> cioè sulla partizione extended
<cristian_c> invece che sulla partizione efi (che non c'è)
<Bishibazu> per rimediare?
<cristian_c> su macchina uefi
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, nella guida è scritto anche
<Bishibazu> Quello su linux repair?
<Bishibazu> linux secure remix*
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Partizionamento
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ma tanto ti direbbe che non c'è la partizione efi, quindi...
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, il punto è che devi crearla
<Bishibazu> Ma ora come ora, con le due partizioni che ho fatto, va tutto bene o devo prima modificare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Lo UEFI prevede l'utilizzo della tabella di partizionamento GPT e la presenza della partizione EFI di avvio. Se un computer è stato acquistato con Windows preinstallato, il disco avrà già una tabella delle partizioni GPT e sarà già stata predisposta una partizione EFI che verrà automaticamente rilevata da Ubuntu.
<cristian_c> quindi non so cos'hai fatto, ma la situazione è quella attuale
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, il problema è il bootloader
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, a questo punto, per evitare di brasare il tutto, utilizza boot repair
<Bishibazu> Che sarebbe?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, credo che il casino sia dovuto al fatto che winz era ibernato e l'installer di ubuntu perciò non lo rilevava
<Bishibazu> gia'
<Bishibazu> boot repair cosa sarebbe quindi?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Accesso_impostazioni_UEFI
<cristian_c> Disattivazione Fast startup
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, se avessi letto la guida uefi, prima di installare ubuntu, avresti evitato problemi
<Bishibazu> lo so, chiedo venia
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> infatti ora non accedi a nessuno dei sistemi
<cristian_c> perché non hai la partizione efi
<cristian_c> o non ce l'hai più
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ma puoi darsi che sia quello spazio non allocato all'inizio del disco
<cristian_c> di dimensione 200 MB
<cristian_c> che non viene riconosciuta in una tabella dos (è un'ipotesi)
<Bishibazu> dio santo che fastidio questo lag
<Bishibazu> seguo la guida intanto sul boot repair
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, dovrebbe restituirti un log/output
<cristian_c> con i risultati
<Bishibazu> non trovo l-applicazione boot repair pero'
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, hai aperto la guida?
<cristian_c> è scritto chiaramente cosa fare
<cristian_c> digita i comandi indicati
<akis24> sera
<Bishibazu> tolgo la penna usb con ubuntu prima di riavviare?
<Bishibazu> OH vero, che stupido
<Bishibazu> ok ho finito la procedura di boot repair
<Bishibazu> riavvio>
<Bishibazu> ?*
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, secondo te è andata bene?
<Bishibazu> Non ha dato segni di errori
<akis24> di solito boot-repair segnala se grub è stato sistemato
<Bishibazu> non so, il messaggio alla fine riportava tutto corretto
<akis24> allora prova a riavviare ovvio
<Bishibazu> tenendo la penna USB con ubuntu?
<akis24> Bishibazu: hai suppongo ubuntu installato giusto ?
<Bishibazu> emh, e' un po' lunga la storia asd
<Bishibazu> diciamo che ho incasinato le partizioni
<akis24> Bishibazu: chiudi la live usb e riavvia
<Bishibazu> tenendo la chiavetta inserita?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, probabilmente sarà la live stessa a dirti di rimuovere la usb
<akis24> rimuovendola ti verra' chiesto alla chiusura
<Bishibazu> ok
<Bishibazu> grazie
<Bishibazu> ora vedo
<Bishibazu> Niente..
<Bishibazu> Come prima
<Bishibazu> Dopo aver selezionato ubuntu e dopo uno schermo viola, appare uno schermo nero fisso.
<Bishibazu> cristian_c
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, posta il log di bootrepair
<Bishibazu> dove e' stato salvato?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, prima dove l'hai letto?
<Bishibazu> non l'ho letto in quanto non si e' aperto
<Bishibazu> era soltanto uscita una finestra che diceva che l'operazione e' stata completata correttamente
<Bishibazu> devo rifare l'operazione?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, sì, ma dovrebbe segnalartelo il terminale
<Bishibazu> e va bene, la rifaccio
<SJ03> ok
<Bishibazu> ok
<Bishibazu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10128752
<cristian_c> Grub2 (v2.00) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of
<cristian_c>     the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks
<cristian_c>     for (,msdos5)/boot/grub.
<Bishibazu> ovvero?
<Bishibazu> cosa faccio ora?
<cristian_c> ======================== Unknown MBRs/Boot Sectors/etc: ========================
<cristian_c> Unknown BootLoader on sda1
<cristian_c> Windows not detected by os-prober on sda2.
<cristian_c> sfdisk: Warning: extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundary.
<cristian_c> DOS and Linux will interpret the contents differently.
<Bishibazu> Emh?
<cristian_c> BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session.
<cristian_c> SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot, Please report this message to
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, scusa, ma avevi disattivato secure boot?
<Bishibazu> Non me lo fa disattivare
<Bishibazu> E' lockato su abled
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, dal bios uefi?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, risulta disattivato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot, Please report this message to
<Bishibazu> Gia'
<Bishibazu> dal bios uefi quando vado su security secureboot e' attivo fisso
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, posta schermata bios
<cristian_c> a me pare disattivato
<Bishibazu> ok, riavvio..
<Giano> ciao a tutti, ho 2 problemi, non risco a vedere i video in modalità anonima e non risco a vedere skygo, perchè mi chiede di installare silverlight di microsoft, avete soluzioni?
<Giano> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<krabador> Giano, pipelight, per silverlight
<Giano> krabador:  grazie provo subito
<Giano> krabador: per il problema di flash player in anonimo hai soluzioni?
<Giano> krabador: scusa sto cercando di installare pipelight ma si è bloccato tutto????
<Giano> sai perchè? cosa faccio?
<krabador> Giano, installazione da terminale
<Giano> dimmi
<krabador> Giano, forza la chiusura del software center
<Giano> sicuro?
<krabador> Giano, da quanto è bloccato? Ha dato errori?
<Giano> krabador: io ho usato questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<Giano> e mentr
<Giano> e adesso è un pò che il softwer center cerca di scaricare e installare pipelight ma si è oscurato
<Giano> tipo quando si blocca
<Giano> krabador: cosa faccio? scusa ma sono inesperto, mi serve aiuto
<krabador> <krabador> Giano, forza la chiusura del software center
<krabador> apri il terminale
<Giano> fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Giano
<ubot-it> Giano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giano> ecco
<Giano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10129368/
<krabador> Giano, dpkg -l | grep pipe
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<Giano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10129400/
<krabador> Giano, va in questo link http://bubblemark.com/silverlight2.html
<Giano> fatto
<krabador> ebbene?
<Giano> se faccio consenti funziona
<Giano> GRANDE
<krabador> pipelight funziona.
<Giano> sai come fare anche per flash player in anonimo?
<krabador> Giano, non ho niente da nascondere
<Giano> thanks
<enziosavio> Flash su che Browser?
<Giano> firefox
<enziosavio> Per linux c'è Flashplayer 11.2  che  dovrebbe  essere  già   installato  di  Default  ,  volendo  installi  Chrome  o  Chromium  che  hanno  un  loro  Flashplayer  integrato  e  anche Firefox automaticamente utilizzerà  l' ultimo Flashplayer 16.0.0
<cristian_c> enziosavio, chromium non ha il flash integrato
<cristian_c> enziosavio, ah, firefox non utilizza il flash player di chrome/chromium automaticamente
<cristian_c> ma rimane sul 11.2
<enziosavio> http://uppix.com/f-IMG_113554d7a7b800185039.jpg
<enziosavio> Mha  o  son  avanti  io  oppure
<krabador> enziosavio, va abilitato, e non era la risposta alla domanda dell'utente
<krabador> risposta per una domanda che trova in questo canale la location sbagliata per essere posta e risposta
<Luciph3r> e buona sera
<superstep> Luciph3r, sera!
<pietro> messaggio per jester: sono ruscito a collegare la stampante brother con lubuntu
<pietro> ci è voluto un bel po' ma alla fie pare che vada bene
<pietro> sono riuscito a collegarla sia con cavo usb che in modalità wifi
<pietro> ora ho un altro problema: lubuntu non mi riconosce lo scanner, come posso fare?
<cristian_c> pietro, quali driver hai scaricato/installato?
<pietro> di cosa?
<pietro> la stampane?
<cristian_c> pietro, sì
<pietro> dipende dalla stampante
<pietro> io ho una brother HL-2135W
<pietro> wireless
<cristian_c> pietro, nel senso quali pacchetti hai scaricato?
<pietro> un attimo che controllo
<pietro> devi andare sul sito della brother e scegliere la tua stampante, nell'area dei donload dei driver, poi vedi se hanno ance il pacchetto er linux(ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pietro, quindi probabilmente ci sono anche i driver dello scanner
<cristian_c> allo stesso indirizzo
<pietro> no, perchè il mio scanner non è brother
<pietro> è iriscan
<cristian_c> pietro, ah, pensavo fosse lo stesso
<pietro> la stampante è brother e ho risolto scaricando i river dal sito brother
<pietro> no
<cristian_c> pietro, quindi non è una multifunzione?
<pietro> è uno scaner potatile
<cristian_c> ok
<pietro> la stampante no non è multi
<cristian_c> pietro, sai il modello?
<cristian_c> di scanner
<pietro> s'
<cristian_c> oltre alla marca
<pietro> sì
<pietro> iriscan express 3
<cristian_c> ok
<pietro> si attacca direttamente con cavo usb al pc senza alimentazione
<pietro> sono 2 giorni che cerco ma non ci si capisce un tubo
<pietro> in questi forum su web sono tuti troppo complicati, ci fosse uno che scrive le cose in modo hiaro
<pietro> chiaro
<pietro> :-)
<cristian_c> pietro, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/+question/139890
<cristian_c> qui spiegano come fare
<pietro> cosa è?
<cristian_c> pietro, ma devi leggere bene
<pietro> ah ecco
<pietro> io ci capisco poco, non sono un esperto di sw
<cristian_c> pietro, beh, diciamo che il produttore dello scanner non ti fornisce i driver
<cristian_c> pietro, allora la cosa va fatta con calma
<pietro> capisco
<cristian_c> pietro, però c'è anche chi dice in quella pagina che lo scanner funziona automaticamente
<cristian_c> senza smanettare con driver o firmware
<pietro> a me non funziona, provo a collegare lo scanner ma non succede nulla
<cristian_c> pietro, quindi per prima cosa prova con simple-scan o xsane
<cristian_c> pietro, lanciandoli da terminale
<pietro> in che senso?
<cristian_c> pietro, cioè, cosa fai dopo averlo collegato al pc?
<pietro> ora collego lo scanner con la usb
<pietro> un attimo
<cristian_c> pietro, dico , in genere?
<cristian_c> *.
<pietro> collegato lo scanner
<pietro> in genere apro un programma per scannizzare, anzi aprivo
<pietro> perchè prima su pc avevo windows, adesso ho solo lubuntu
<pietro> collego lo scanner via usb
<cristian_c> pietro, quindi dovrai aprire il programma
<cristian_c> perché le cose non si scannerizzano da sole
<pietro> ne ho due installati
<pietro> xsane e simple scan
<pietro> lo so che non si scannerizzano da sole
<pietro> :-)
<pietro> quale apro?
<cristian_c> pietro, simple scan va bene
<cristian_c> è più semplice da utilizzare
<pietro> ok, apro quello
<pietro> un attimo
<pietro> fato
<pietro> fatto
<cristian_c> e....
<pietro> nulla
<cristian_c> pietro, apri un terminale
<pietro> il programma mi dice no scan detected
<cristian_c> pietro, ma dopo aver aperto simple-scan hai provato a lanciare la scansione dal programma?
<pietro> no
<cristian_c> pietro, ok, lo scanner è collegato e acceso?
<pietro> sì
<pietro> è accesso
<cristian_c> pietro, allora apri un terminale
<cristian_c> pietro, prima chiudi simple-scan
<pietro> ok
<cristian_c> pietro, poi nel terminale digita: sudo simple-scan
<pietro> chiudo
<pietro> come si apre un teminale?
<cristian_c> pietro, ctrl+alt+t
<pietro> sono pochi giorni che uso lubuntu
<pietro> fatto
<cristian_c> pietro, se è lubuntu, lo trovi nel menù Accessori
<cristian_c> il terminale
<cristian_c> chiamato lxterminal
<pietro> cmunque ora è aperto
<pietro> ah ok
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pietro, poi nel terminale digita: sudo simple-scan
<pietro> grazie
<pietro> ok
<pietro> fatto
<cristian_c> non va?
<cristian_c> pietro, ti da il messaggio di errore?
<pietro> mi chiede una w
<pietro> pw
<cristian_c> pietro, ok, allora digitala
<cristian_c> quella che hai scelto
<cristian_c> quando hai installato il sistema operativo
<pietro> non me la fa digitare
<cristian_c> pietro, non la vedi, ma la stai digitando
<pietro> so quale è la mia pw
<pietro> ah ecco
<pietro> riprovo allora
<cristian_c> pietro, si è aperto simple-scan digitando il comando?
<pietro> no
<cristian_c> pietro, cosa avviene?
<pietro> aspetta ho sagliato
<cristian_c> dopo aver digitato la password
<pietro> ricrivo il comando
<cristian_c> lol
<pietro> ridi ridi
<cristian_c> pietro, dai, su
<pietro> se uno non è esperto
<pietro> sì si apre il programma
<pietro> con il comando
<pietro> e ora
<pietro> ?
<cristian_c> pietro, ti appare ancora il messaggio di errore?
<cristian_c> <pietro> il programma mi dice no scan detected
<pietro> sì
<cristian_c> ah, ancora?
<pietro> sì
<pietro> provo a cambiare porta usb
<cristian_c> pietro, posta il risultato nel terminale di:
<cristian_c> pietro, lsusb && lsusb
<cristian_c> pietro, e: sudo simple-scan
<pietro> asp riprovo il comando
<pietro> prima
<cristian_c> !paste | incolla i risultati su pastebin, pietro
<ubot-it> incolla i risultati su pastebin, pietro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pietro> non ho capito
<pietro> prima do un comando sul teminale
<cristian_c> pietro, hai digitato i comandi nel terminale?
<cristian_c> pietro, e poi dai l'altro
<cristian_c> pietro, poi selezioni tutto il contenuto del terminale e lo incolli su pastebin
<pietro> aspetta non capisco
<pietro> questo devo digitare?
<pietro> pietro, lsusb && lsusb
<cristian_c> questo è il primo
<cristian_c> poi anche il secondo
<pietro> ma insieme?
<cristian_c> pietro, ah, ovviamente pietro non fa parte del comando
<pietro> oh mannaja
<cristian_c> lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> sudo simple-scan
<cristian_c> pietro, sono due comandi
<pietro> prima une poi l'atro?
<cristian_c> pietro, sì
<cristian_c> pietro, e poi incolla il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<pietro> ok un attimo
<pietro> di tutti e due i comandi?
<cristian_c> pietro, copia tutto il contenuto del terminale
<pietro> ma del secndo comando non mi da nulla
<pietro> cosa copio?
<pietro> del primo comando ho cpiato il risultato
<pietro> m del seondo cosa copio?
<pietro> non esce fuori nulla
<cristian_c> pietro, ok, copia tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> anche se non esce nulla
<cristian_c> pietro, tutto insieme su pastebin
<cristian_c> pietro, poi inserisci il nick , fai clic su Paste
<cristian_c> e pubblica qui l'indirizzo della pagina che viene fuori
<pietro> ho copito su pastebin
<pietro> fatto click su pste
<pietro> paste
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e pubblica qui l'indirizzo della pagina che viene fuori
<pietro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10130489/
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 07b3:0475 Plustek, Inc.
<cristian_c> questo è lo scanner
<pietro> quale scanner?
<pietro> il mio?
<pietro> e che significa?
<cristian_c> pietro, sì, ma non so se sia supportato o meno
<pietro> cosa posso fare adesso?
<cristian_c> pietro, dovresti provare con i comandi: sudo sane-find-scanner
<pietro> ah mannaja
<pietro> provo
<cristian_c> scanimage --list-devices
<cristian_c> pietro, e vedere un po'
<cristian_c> pietro, poi, siccome la cosa sembra andare per le lunghe
<cristian_c> pietro, chiedi qui ma apri anche un thread sul forum o una richiesta su Chiedi
<cristian_c> a tua discrezione
<cristian_c> per avere più possibilità
<pietro> sul primo comando non mi da nulla
<pietro> command not found
<cristian_c> pietro, controlla di averlo digitato bene
<pietro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10130620/
<cristian_c> pietro, sudo apt-get install sane-utils
<cristian_c> pietro, e poi riprova i due comandi
<pietro> ok
<pietro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10130675/
<pietro> e adesso?
<cristian_c> pietro, è molto possibile che lo scanner non sia compatibile
<cristian_c> a meno che non manchi il firmware
<pietro> oh no!
<cristian_c> pietro, ti consiglio di aprire una discussione specifica sul forum o una richiesta su Chiedi
<cristian_c> ma puoi tornare comunque qui
<pietro> allora provo su Chiedi
<enziosavio> che scanner è ?
<pietro> mannaja
<pietro> il mio bel scanner
<cristian_c> pietro, l'hardware se lo vuoi utilizzare su linux, devi assicurarti che sia compatibile quando lo acquisti
<pietro> andava tanto bene
<pietro> ma io ce lo avevo da prima
<cristian_c> enziosavio, <cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 07b3:0475 Plustek, Inc.
<cristian_c> pietro, ok
<pietro> quando usavo windows
<cristian_c> pietro, è un consiglio per il futuro
<pietro> che disastro
<pietro> mi pare che con uno iriscan 2 ci sono riusciti ma non ho apito come hanno fatto
<cristian_c> pietro, ripeto, non so se ci vuole firmware o meno
<pietro> ah ecco
<cristian_c> pietro, sì, ma infatti ci sono irisscan compatibli
<pietro> intanto metto la csa su Chiedi
<cristian_c> andrebbe visto pure sul sito di sane
<cristian_c> che magari manca solo il firmware, chi lo sa?
<cristian_c> enziosavio, questo è l'output dei comandi, se interessa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10130675/
<enziosavio> Vedo che  c'è un risolto , ma è leggermente diverso l' ID http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3371010
<cristian_c> pietro, non lo vedo neanche sul sito di sane
<cristian_c> quindi molto probabile non sia supportato
<cristian_c> enziosavio, gli id sono diversi: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 07b3:0412 Plustek, Inc. Scanner
<enziosavio> infatti
<cristian_c> il suo è 0475
<cristian_c> non 0412
<pietro> quindi non c'è nulla da fare
<enziosavio> Il modello ?
<caranton> salve
<caranton> ho un problema strano: sul mio pc è installato ubuntu 14.10, è sempre stato velocissimo. Da un paio di giorni vedo che le versioni 39 e 40 di Google Chrome sono lentissime
<caranton> dipende dal mio pc o da un problema al sistema operativo?
<enziosavio> Lo  scanner Plustek  Opticslim M12 risulta supportato  http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html  , peccato  che  Pietro  si  è  già  arreso
<Bishibazu> Oh..
<fenix_86> buonasera .. con mate sono riuscito a risolvere il problema ..
<Bishibazu> io avrei ancora un problema da risolvere.. c'è nessuno=
<fenix_86> sono su xubuntu .. ed ogni volta che si avvia compiz .. le icone del desktop spariscono ..
<Bishibazu> C'è nessuno?
<Bishibazu> ?
<it-32> ragazzi una info chi mi spiega come mai se tento di compilare qualsiasi cosa da sorgente ma esistente in software center mancano sempre delle dipendenze che non trovo neanche su http://packages.ubuntu.com/??
<Carlin0> it-32, ma se c'è nei repo di ubuntu perchè devi compilarlo ?
<it-32> Carlin0 dovro' imparare prima o poi :)
<it-32> per questo chiedevo
<krabador> it-32, sudo apt-get install build-essential, l'hai dato?
<it-32> asp controllo
<krabador> si controlla sempre e comunque, la documentazione fornita dagli sviluppatoro
<krabador> *i
<it-32> build-essential è già alla versione più recente
<krabador> ognuno sviluppa cose appoggiandosi alla versione che vuole, di una tal libreria, e magari non è compatibile con quella disponibile nel repository
<krabador> la compilazione non è un processo completamente standart
<krabador> *d
<it-32> quindi non serve scaricare i sorgenti se poi non ci sono le librerie
<krabador> se non si ha voglia di averle , no
<it-32> non capisco
<krabador> e se non dici cosa vuoi compilare, il discorso diventa ancora piu' vago
<Carlin0> quando compili l'output ti dice cosa manca
<it-32> ma provavo a compilare frozen bubble per fare una prova ed il make restituisce errore dice che manca I need perl-SDL installed
<Carlin0> ma se hai gia i pacchetti deb belli pronti non vedo la necessità di compilare
<it-32> Carlin0
<it-32> non ci gioco a frozen
<it-32> era per provare a compilare
<krabador> it-32, scarichi il sorgente del programma x , che funziona con la libreria y2, ma su ubuntu hai y3, e il programma non puo' essere compilato con y3 ma solo con y2
<krabador> se non ti procury y2 , non compili
<krabador> questa è la logica di base
<Carlin0> e inizia magari con qualcosa di meno complesso
<it-32> tipo?
<krabador> it-32, hai letto cosa dice la documentazione di quello che stai provando a compilare?
<it-32> leggevo una guida veramente
<krabador> it-32, se vuoi imparare, leggi cosa dice ufficialmente l'autore di un software
<it-32> krabador questo dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/10132602/
<Carlin0> it-32, e poi non è vero che perl-SDL per ubuntu non ci sia ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsdl-perl
<Carlin0> almeno usare doodle dai ...
<Carlin0> google
<Carlin0> un piccolo sforzo eh
<it-32> ma se ero su quella pagina
<it-32> l'ho anche linkata
<it-32> e non restituiva nulla
<it-32> :(
<krabador> it-32, ubuntu 14.04 o 14.10?
<it-32> 14.10
<Carlin0> !info lisdl-perl
<ubot-it> Package lisdl-perl does not exist in trusty
<Carlin0> !info libsdl-perl
<ubot-it> libsdl-perl (source: libsdl-perl): SDL bindings for the Perl language. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.540-5 (trusty), package size 568 kB, installed size 2447 kB
<krabador> it-32, alcune librerie possono essere rinominate nei vari os
<krabador> con nomi leggermente differenti
<it-32> ha ecco
<krabador> non trascurare mai il suffisso "lib"
<krabador> stradiffuso
<Carlin0> inoltre certe librerie su certe distro vengono posizionate diversamente
<krabador> it-32, solo cercando "sdl perl " senza virgolette, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sdl+perl&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<krabador> appare questo
<Carlin0> krabador, non serviva il suffisso lib ho messo du google perl-sdl
<Carlin0> ed ho trvato
<Carlin0> perl-sdl ubuntu su google
<it-32> io ho ricercato direttamente in quella pagina
<it-32> e non trovava nulla
<it-32> adesso ho installato con apt libsdl-perl
<Carlin0> it-32, infatti ti ho detto 'usa google'
<it-32> ridao il make vediamo che succede
<krabador> it-32, no
<it-32> ??
<krabador> it-32, ./configure
<krabador> non compilare direttamente
<it-32> non ha il configure quel sorgente
<krabador> e allora assicurati di avere tutto il resto
<krabador> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sdl+pango&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<krabador> bisogna avere, se disponibili, i -dev
<krabador> delle librerie, per compilare.
<it-32> ma scusa se do il make e manca qualcosa mi da errore come prima una volta installato quello che manca do il make-clean e rido' il make giusto
<it-32> ha quindi installo anche libsdl-perl-dev?
<krabador> hai aperto il link ?
<it-32> si
<krabador> te l'ho mandato, perchè di sdl pango , c'è libreria e dev
<krabador> dell'altro il dev non c'è
<it-32> ma e per trusty
<krabador> it-32, è un esempio di ricerca
<krabador> it-32, libalien-sdl-dev-perl
<krabador> it-32, per sdl perl installa anche questa
<it-32> spe krabador da dove l'hai presa spiegami
<krabador> stavolta da qui http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sdl+perl&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<krabador> it-32, familiarizza con sudo apt-cache search
<krabador> per cercare roba da installare nel sistema
<it-32> ok ci sei arrivato in quel modo allora
<krabador> it-32, familiarizza con sudo apt-cache search
<it-32> ok
<krabador> it-32, e con http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<it-32> e nel caso capiti che non ci siano candidati da installare?
<krabador> facendo poi ricerca dal prowser
<it-32> come ci si comporta?
<krabador> it-32, andandosi a procurare quello che serve, da chi lo fa
<krabador> e cosi' via
<it-32> dallo sviluppatore dici?
<krabador> it-32, ma "non ci siano candidati da installare" è già una cosa che fai quando cerchi di installare qualcosa che non sai se c'è
<Carlin0> it-32, se non trovi un deb (delle librerie) puoi cercare un rpm e convertirlo con alien oppure compilarti anche quello
<krabador> Carlin0, lascia perdere rpm da covertire
<it-32> una cosa per volta :)
<Carlin0> io lo faccio
<krabador> it-32, cerchi nei repo, con mezzi di ricerca appropriati, se c'è quello che ti serve e lo installi
<Carlin0> cmq i repo di ubuntu sono ben forniti
<Carlin0> e poi puoi sempre appoggiarti anche a debian volendo
<krabador> it-32 è molto difficile non avere qualcosa di necessario alle compilazioni dei programmi piu' diffusi
<krabador> la complicazione si puo' creare quando si ha a disposizione una versione non supportata , dal software che si intende compilare
<krabador> it-32, in ogni caso, la compilazione è un'operazioine che non si fa , per "installare un programma in maniera alternativa"
<it-32> krabador cercando di installare da apt  mi da Impossibile trovare il pacchetto libalien-sdl-dev-perl,libsdl-pango-dev perche?
<krabador> non è una cosa complicatissima, ma si fa con cognizione di causa
<krabador> it-32, sudo apt-cache search sdl-dev-perl
<krabador> it-32, allora, non credo di essermi spiegato
<krabador> non devi mettere nomi a caso
<krabador> soltanto perchè credi che si chiami in quel modo
<krabador> it-32, vuoi verificare, come già consigliatoti, come si chiama precisamente la libreria, con gli appositi strumenti?
<it-32> chiaro
<it-32> l'ha trovata in quel modo
<krabador> it-32, manda i pastebin dei 2 comandi
<krabador> !pastebin | it-32
<ubot-it> it-32: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<it-32> spe
<krabador> sudo apt-cache search sdl-dev-perl
<krabador> sudo apt-cache search pango1
<krabador> di questi 2
<it-32> sdl-dev-per e ok adesso
<it-32> provo con l'altro
<it-32> libsdl-pango1
<it-32> :)
<it-32> giusto?
<krabador> <it-32> krabador cercando di installare da apt  mi da Impossibile trovare il pacchetto libalien-sdl-dev-perl,libsdl-pango-dev perche?
<it-32> perche non avevo fercato con apt-cache searc il nome esatto
<it-32> *cercato
<it-32> quindi scusa
<krabador> bisogna andare con apt-get install , direttamente con cognizione di causa
<it-32> se per esempio in un sorgente e' stata usata una libreria per fedora chioamata diversamente con quel comando trovo l'equivalente di ubuntu?
<krabador> it-32, di cosa abbiamo parlato fino ad adesso?
<it-32> chiedevo conferma nel caso non avessi capito bene
<krabador> sfrutti i meccanismi di ricerca pacchetti
<krabador> o da terminale
<krabador> o da web
<krabador> sudo apt-cache search
<it-32> grande :)
<Carlin0> cmq i nomi non cambiano mai completamente ... qualche piccola variazione al max
<krabador> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<it-32> adesso che ho installato tutto credo posso provare a compilare?
<krabador> it-32, no, potrebbe essere pericoloso
<Carlin0> potresti riuscirci :P
<it-32> gia fatto :)
<it-32> nessun errore
<it-32> :)
<Carlin0> it-32, conosci checkinstall ?
<it-32> no mai visto
<Carlin0> !checkinstall | it-32
<ubot-it> it-32: checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Checkinstall
<Carlin0> dagli una occhiata ... è in tema
<it-32> azz interessante
<it-32> quindi posso pure salvare i deb per il mio sistema
<it-32> e tenerli sempre pronti senza ricompilare
<Carlin0> quindi se alla fine invece di dare make install usi checkinstall puoi poi rimuoverlo come un comune deb
<it-32> k
<it-32> Carlino scusa
<it-32> ma se ho gia compilato ed installato da sorgenti posso crearmi un deb per il mio sistema senza stare a ricompilare?
<it-32> come?
<Carlin0> it-32, leggi il link che ti ho mandato , lo dice
<it-32> sto leggendo
<it-32> ho non ho capito o non mi sono spiegato
<it-32> parlo di qualcosa di gia esistente e funzionante
<it-32> mi spiego meglio ho compilato ed installato frozen
<Carlin0> tu devi sempre fare i lavori inutili
<Carlin0> prima installi e poi vuoi creare il deb
<it-32> no
<it-32> ma se l'avessi gia fatto in antecedenza?
<it-32> e vorrei crearmi il deb?
<it-32> almeno non sto a ricompilare in caso di reinstallazione del sistema?
<Carlin0> allora ti farò copia incolla di 2 righe visto che dici di leggere ma a quanto pare...
<Carlin0> Se si volesse creare solo il pacchetto senza effettuarne l'installazione, sarà sufficiente digitare il seguente comando in una finestra di terminale:
<Carlin0> checkinstall --install=no
<it-32> si ho letto
<it-32> forse non mi spiego
<krabador> e non ti sembra che sia quello che ti serve?
<it-32> anche se il pacchetto e' gia installato?
<it-32> non ho capito questo
<Carlin0> che il pacchetto è già installato ce ne fottiamo
<Carlin0> vuoi creare un deb ?
<krabador> it-32, tu lo mandi al sorgente ed amen
<it-32> ha ok chiaro ora
<Carlin0> quello è un metodo
<it-32> intando lo provo :)
<it-32> con che caratteristica lo creo?
<it-32> maintainer summary  oppure 6 group cechinstall?
<it-32> do invio senza opzioni
<it-32> vediamo
<krabador> it-32, se ti appassioni a questo lato , puoi parlare con i ragazzi del gruppo sviluppo, che si occupano molto di pacchettizzare software per ubuntu
<it-32> e dove li contatto?
<krabador> in modo da mantenere aggiornato in ubuntu proprio
<krabador> qualcosa che ti interessa
<krabador> ubuntu puo' avere un software sempre aggiornato grazie a te
<Carlin0> io sono una chiavica a pacchettizzar e, me ne riesce uno su 10
<it-32> va ve Carlino a me sara' stata fortuna
<krabador> it-32, li puoi contattare in #ubuntu-it-ops, ma possono rispondere dopo un po', in quanto sempre indaffarati
<it-32> immagino
<krabador> oppure consultando http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoSviluppo
<it-32> grazie
<it-32>  forte sto ceckinstall
<krabador> !chat | it-32
<ubot-it> it-32: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<it-32> sorry :)
<it-32> buonanotte grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-08
<denis87> salve. sono in possesso di una stampante samsung m2675f e come sistema operativo ho xubuntu 15.10, non riesco a stampare niente, inoltre  la stampante il sistema la vede. potete aiutarmi?
<Mr_PaK> denis87, hai installato la stampante, il sistema la vede ma non stampa  ?
<Mr_PaK> denis87, da una finestra terminale pui dare questo comando e postare qui il risultato --> sudo cat /etc/cups/printers.conf | grep Info
<Mr_PaK> denis87, leggi qui sul forum ... hanno risolto ... anche se serve dimestichezza con il terminale ... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=586060&mobile=off
<denis87> si la vede ma non stampa
<denis87> Info Samsung M267x 287x Series
<steiner> Cerco di installare ubuntu 15.10 da usb ma mi esce : peter alvin et al boot error. Cosa ho sbagliato: Grazie se qualcuno mi risponde. Gianni
<Carlin0> steiner, come hai fatto la chiavetta ?
<steiner> ho  scaricato dal sito ubuntu e poi ho usato sia Unetbootin che creatore dischi avvio, ma il risultato è uguale.
<Carlin0> steiner, hai windows ?
<steiner> , no ubuntu
<Carlin0> devi usare dd
<steiner> cioè?
<Carlin0> sudo dd if=imagine.iso of=/dev/sdX dove sdX è la chiavetta
<Carlin0> steiner, inoltre controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5 | steiner
<ubot-it> steiner: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<steiner> Grazie adesso provo.
<steiner> sdXè la chiavetta.. devo mettere sdb1?
<Carlin0> steiner, hai controllato con fdisk -l ?
<steiner> mi viene una lista di permessi negati
<Carlin0> sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<steiner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14992423/
<Carlin0> steiner,  la chiavetta è 15/16 gb ?
<steiner> si
<Carlin0> allora devi mettere of=dev/sdb
<Carlin0> senza il numero della partizione solo il device
<steiner> dd: apertura di "imagine.iso" non riuscita: File o directory non esistente
<steiner> gianni@gianni-HP-250-G3-Notebook-PC:~$
<akis24> steiner apri un terminale nella cartella col file .iso   dai ls -a   e poi ridai il comando  inserendo il nome del file
<steiner> mi dà la stessa risposta..
<xkill> Ho bisogno di aiuto nella configurazione di Cups
<akis24> steiner: sei con il terminale nella cartella con il file .iso ?
<akis24> steiner: il file in quale cartella si trova ?
<steiner> in home
<akis24> steiner riesci a aprire un terminale in /home ?
<steiner> ho fatto così: ho aperto home e cliccando col tasto destro  ho  cliccato su "apri nel terminale"   sono fuori del tutto?
<akis24> steiner:  fallo prima di entrare in /home   aprila col destro del mouse ecc  e poi dai ls -a e metti su paste
<akis24> steiner: dovresti avere qualcosa di simile sul terminale  gianni@gianni-HP-250-G3-Notebook-PC:/home$
<xkill> Qualcuno che sa qualcosa di Cups?
<akis24> !cups | xkill
<ubot-it> xkill: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<xkill> Purtroppo le guide ufficiali non sono sufficienti, devo reimpostare il driver della stampante a quello open di default...
<akis24> xkill: che intendi per reimpostare ?
<xkill> La mia stampante è multifunzione, e necessitavo di installare il driver per lo scanner; assieme a quello è stato installato il driver per la stampa
<xkill> Ho disinstallato il driver per la stampante ma non funzionava più la stampa, allora tramite Cups ho configurato la stampante con un "ppd" proprietario ma funziona male
<xkill> Vorrei impostare la stampante con driver open di default perchè funzionava decisamente meglio
<akis24> xkill: dovresti disinstallare solo il driver proprietario immagino allora
<xkill> E' quello che avevo fatto ma poi non stampa più
<xkill> Ho dovuto aggiungere il ppd con cups per far stampare in qualche modo
<xkill> Ho risolto, aggiungendo la stampante da rete anzichè via usb si è configurata con driver open
<ahmedrefaei> salve; vorrei un aiuto per l'installazione di Ubuntu sul mio pc.. solo che non c'è la faccio e vorrei instarlo  in dual boot con win10
<cristian_c> ahmedrefaei: hai letto la documentazione ufficiale presente sul sito di ubuntu?
<ahmedrefaei> si
<ahmedrefaei> alla fine non ho trovarto casi simili ai miei
<cristian_c> ahmedrefaei: quali problemi hai riscontrato?
<ahmedrefaei> praticamente ho fatto lo spazio allocato su win10 di 50Gb e poi ho inserito cd e lo avviato e fine adesso va bene solo che dopo che ho cliccato su tipo di installazione altro e spacifico la partizone la vede ma cliccando e andando avanti non mi installa niente
<cristian_c> ahmedrefaei: la partizione che hai creato è ntfs?
<cristian_c> *di tipo
<ahmedrefaei> no è spazio non allocato
<ahmedrefaei> con il color nero
<cristian_c> beh, c'è qualche problema
<cristian_c> ahmedrefaei: sei in live, ora?
<ahmedrefaei> si
<cristian_c> ahmedrefaei: pupi mandare una schermata di gparted?
<cristian_c> *puoi
<ahmedrefaei> non riesco devo distacare
<cristian_c> ahmedrefaei: ovvero?
<ahmedrefaei> devo resetare il computer x avviare il cd
<cristian_c> ahmedrefaei: allora non sei in live
<cristian_c> ahmedrefaei: fai il boot da dvd, e ci rivediamo dalla live
<ahmedrefaei> ook
<akis24> Vagabondo79: ancora devi uscire e rientrare ?
<Carlin0> è Vagabondo79 ...
<akis24> eh non credo riuscirebbe ancora ..
<Vagabondo79> Come faccio a entrare in chat?
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Vagabondo79> ho problemi con una periferica
<Vagabondo79> non so a chi chiedere
<akis24> Vagabondo79:  se riguarda ubuntu chiedi qui
<Vagabondo79> ok
<Vagabondo79> ho comprato un antenna per ricevere meglio i segnali wi fi
<krabador> Vagabondo79, per la periferia, chiedi all'assessorato in questione, del tuo comune
<akis24> Vagabondo79:  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Vagabondo79> ?
<Vagabondo79> periferica
<Vagabondo79> perdon
<Vagabondo79> hahaha
<akis24> Vagabondo79: cliccaci sopra e chiedi in chat  qui si supporta ubuntu S.O.
<Vagabondo79> scusa,clicco sopra a cosa?
<akis24> Vagabondo79:  se in chat gia' chiedi li
<akis24> sei*
<Vagabondo79> io stavo provando a entrare nella chat che riguarda il supporto tecnico,ma non riesco
<Vagabondo79> suppongo debba informarmi li,ma vista la mia scarsa esperienza potrei sbagliarmi...
<krabador> Vagabondo79, leggi le prime linee che sono apparse al tuo ingresso
<Vagabondo79> akis24
<Vagabondo79> Vagabondo79: ancora devi uscire e rientrare ?
<Vagabondo79> intendi questa
<Vagabondo79> ?
<krabador> no Vagabondo79
<krabador> ancora sopra
<krabador> le prime linee completamente in alto
<Vagabondo79> [ChanServ]
<Vagabondo79> [#ubuntu-it] Benvenuti su #ubuntu-it, il canale italiano su Ubuntu. Il canale è loggato, potete trovare  i log su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Regolamento: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/IrcLineeGuida
<Vagabondo79> questo?
<Carlin0> ce la puoi farcela
<Vagabondo79> hahaha
<Vagabondo79> scusami sono una frana
<Carlin0> 16:28:03<akis24> Vagabondo79: cliccaci sopra e chiedi in chat  qui si supporta ubuntu S.O.
<Vagabondo79> ok
<Vagabondo79> grazie per la pazienza
<Vagabondo79> scusate ancora
<Vagabondo79> Hello,
<Vagabondo79> Thanks a lot for your order. This model uses RT3070 chipset so you only need RT3070 driver to use it. All units should include both the manufacturer CD. Anyway, you can download the latest driver directly from Mediatek website, attached you can find a PDF document with the link to download it.
<Vagabondo79> Anything you need please feel free to contact us.
<Vagabondo79> Best Regards,
<Vagabondo79> David (Distribuciones Catalex S.L.)
<Carlin0> ...e non contento
<jester-> !chat Vagabondo79
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vagabondo79> che è successo?
<jester-> !chat | Vagabondo79
<ubot-it> Vagabondo79: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Vagabondo79: è successo che il bot di ha buttato fuori per spam, la prossima volta ti banna
<DaniGiga8> Salve, volevo chiedere come potevo attivare  i permessi per eseguire un software su Xubuntu 14.04.03, mi potrebbe aiutare?
<Carlin0> DaniGiga8,  che software ?
<krabador> sudo chmod +x software
<DaniGiga8> Minecraft, in jar
<krabador> Carlin0, vasi di pandora
<DaniGiga8> ??????
<Carlin0> magari non serve manco sudo
<krabador> DaniGiga8, ed hai java installato  ?
<DaniGiga8> si, openjdk java 7 runtime
<krabador> da terminale, nella cartella in cui è presente il jar, devi digitare java -jar file.jar
<krabador> ovviamente file.jar deve essere il tuo file
<DaniGiga8> Ci ho provato ma  non funziona :(
<krabador> eeeh, controlla,
<krabador> talvolta si digitano cose , in cartelle in cui il file è assente
<krabador> o ha un altro nome
<krabador> o ha un'altra identità
<DaniGiga8> mi fa Unrecognized option: -KeiNett
<DaniGiga8> Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
<DaniGiga8> Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.
<krabador> DaniGiga8, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/os-release | pastebinit
<DaniGiga8> Mi è apparso NAME="Ubuntu"
<DaniGiga8> VERSION="14.04.3 LTS, Trusty Tahr"
<DaniGiga8> ID=ubuntu
<DaniGiga8> ID_LIKE=debian
<DaniGiga8> PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS"
<krabador> decisamente no.
<ferrarista75> Salve a tutti, espongo brevemente il mi problema.
<ferrarista75> premetto che è la prima volta che utilizzo Ubuntu, per la precisione Ubuntu Mate 15.10
<ferrarista75> ho un problema con l'adattatore wifi USB Netgear WG111v3
<ferrarista75> praticamente ubuntu lo riconosce, me lo installa. si collega al router solo che dopo pochi secondi non naviga piu.... è come se si ingolfasse la navigazione.
<ferrarista75> ho anche un altra scheda di rete belking che funziona regolarmente solo che vorrei utilizzare il netgear perchè prende molto di piu il segnale del router.
<ferrarista75> come posso procedere? datemi una mano a risolvere il problema. Ho provato ad utilizzare ndiswrapper solo che non è supportata quella scheda.
<ferrarista75> grazie
<krabador> breve ma intenso
<shark> salve...ho fatto avanzamento di versione (ubuntu mate da  15.04 a 15.0) e ora non vedo le scritte in modo corretto
<shark> perche?
<shark> 15.10
<jester-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shark> ma è un problema della distro? perche qualsiasi scritta mi si vede e non si vede... comprese queste nella chat
<jester-> e controlla in driver aggiuntivi il driver video
<shark> nessun aggiornamento disponibile...ora controllo i driver video
<jester-> il problema è quasi sempre dato da troppo pochi ppa usati
<shark> imposto i driver propietari della nvidia?
<jester-> yess il consigliato o testato che sia
<shark> riavvio o basta terminare la sessione per vedere se risolvo?
<marshall> Salve, sto riscontrando difficoltà nell'installare Dropbox da USC su Ubuntu 14.04. Appare il seguente messaggio di errore in fase di installazione: I seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<marshall> nautilus-dropbox:
<marshall> qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<krabador> marshall, "sto riscontrando difficoltà nell'installare Dropbox" ---> segnala cosa stai facendo per installare
<marshall> krabador, entro su Ubuntu Software Center, scrivo "dropbox", seleziono Dropbox ed infine clicco Installa
<krabador> marshall, apri il terminale
<marshall> krabador, fatto
<krabador> marshall, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> questl'ultimo restituirà un link, incollalo qui
<marshall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14995372/
<krabador> marshall, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep dropbox | pastebinit
<marshall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14995420/
<marshall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14995432/
<krabador> marshall, sudo apt-get -y install dropbox | pastebinit
<krabador> marshall, sei strapieno di ppa
<krabador> marshall, non seguire guide a caso in internet, per installare cose
<marshall> krabador, i ppa sono male?
<krabador> marshall, limitati a non fare quello che ti dice la prima guida online cercata su google
<marshall> krabador, è bene li faccia fuori?
<marshall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14995468/
<marshall> krabador, grazie sembra andare
<krabador> marshall, se hanno sostituito roba nel sistema , con roba loro, non faresti niente
<marshall> krabador, nel senso che me li devo tenere?
<krabador> marshall, http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/ .. è da qui che l'hai scaricato, ed installato, dropbox, se voleva una versione di una dipendenza, successiva a quella disponibile nei repositories, non c'era niente che avresti potuto fare per installare
<krabador> ed è solo un esempio di cio' che possono causare i ppa
<krabador> !ppa | marshall
<ubot-it> marshall: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<gammax> Salve a tutti, qualcuno che ha ubuntu gnome e può darmi una mano?
<krabador> gammax, no
<marshall> krabador, quindi allo stato attuale, oltre che evitare di ripetere l'errore in futuro, cosa mi conviene fare?
<krabador> gammax, non me la prendo la responsabilità . Se diventi verde, e disintegri il quartiere
<gammax> krabador, ti odio >_>
<gammax> xD
<krabador> !ppa-purge | marshall
<ubot-it> marshall: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<krabador> ti consiglierei di usare solo roba dentro i repositories ubuntu
<marshall> krabador, questo mi impedirebbe di installare certi software?
<krabador> i ppa , se si inceppano , bloccano aggiornamenti , o se per installare un determinato software, installano una dipendenza, che è un componente del sistema ubuntu, sovrascrivendolo, e non funziona. la vita si complica
<krabador> "mi impedirebbe" ?
<marshall> krabador, sì, nel caso evitassi ppa di terze parti
<marshall> per esempio megasync
<krabador> marshall, in un mondo perfetto chi si prende la briga di creare ppa, starebbe attento a tutti i livellidella sua interazione col sistema, non causando problemi
<krabador> marshall, ma il mondo è duro.
<krabador> questo è il succo del discorso
<krabador> gammax, che problemi hai?
<jek_jtr> ragazzi buona sera, qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi un link per l'installazione di silverlight
<jek_jtr> ho l'ultima versione di ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> jek_jtr, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<gammax> krabador, allora in sostanza ho Ubuntu Gnome 15.10, ed ho necessità di aggiornare il kernel (alla versione 4.3 o superiori)
<marshall> krabador, quello che non mi è chiaro è se i PPA siano il software stesso o semplicemente un modo per esempio per ricevere aggiornamenti di un datop software.
<gammax> krabador, attualmente sono alla 4.2, ho già provato ad aggiornare installando i .deb manualmente...ma non fa il boot. Si ferma subito prima di caricare lo splash
<krabador> marshall, ti sei mai chiesto cosa sono i repositories ubuntu?
<gammax> non so più dove andare a sbattere la testa :(
<krabador> gammax, 15.10 ?
<krabador> 16.04 ?
<gammax> yep
<gammax> krabador, ubuntu Gnome 15.10
<marshall> krabador, per quello che ho capito sono una sorta di database
<krabador> gammax, all'avvio , in grub, premi  "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea, cancella quiet splash, premi f10
<gammax> krabador, già fatto, non ho raccolto nessun errore interessante
<krabador> gammax, tipo ?
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository  marshall
<krabador> un ppa è una fonte esterna, che dentro puo' contenere di tutto ,
<gammax> si pianta comunque su una simpatica schermata nera
<krabador> gammax, driver video, kernel di default, o esterno?
<gammax> krabador, driver video nvidia proprietari
<krabador> gammax, accedi a recovery console
<gammax> mentre il kernel è quello preso da qui
<gammax> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.4-wily/
<gammax> da recovery il sistema parte
<krabador> gammax, e chi ti ha detto di grazia di installare un kernel del dev team ?
<gammax> si accettano consigli :)
<krabador> gammax, secondo te, perchè non lo aggiornano di default, se fosse un'operazione sicura ?
<krabador> gammax, i consigli dovresti accettarli prima
<gammax> eh lo so, purtroppo ho bisogno di avere almeno la 4.3
<krabador> e per quale situazione ?
<krabador> jek_jtr, ho i privati disabiltati
<krabador> parla tranquillamente in canale
<gammax> intel skylake + altro hw relativamente nuovo
<jek_jtr> quando inserisco il comando mi chiede la password
<jek_jtr> ma non riesco ad inserirla
<krabador> jek_jtr, e tu inseriscila
<krabador> non appare niente, per motivi di sicurezza
<krabador> tu la digiti e premi invio
<jek_jtr> ok
<krabador> gammax, chiedi a dryblow, quando rientra
<krabador> sta venendo spesso ultimamente
<krabador> con una situazione identica alla tua...
<jek_jtr> impossibile trovare il  pacchetto pipelight
<gammax> ok thanks :) krabador
<krabador> gammax, lo dico al gruppo dev, cosi' impari
<gammax> vai vai ;)
<krabador> gammax, prendi per il culo ?
<krabador> giusto per sapere.
<krabador> gammax, entra in recovery console, seleziona root, digita mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> invio
<krabador> gammax, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> invioo
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> no, prima di riavviare
<krabador> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gammax> krabador, ho risolto :D
<krabador> gammax, non sembravi uno che prendeva per il culo,...
<gammax> eh scusa :) ho trovato il baco proprio adesso...
<krabador> ovvero?
<gammax> in sostanza dava un errore su sklguc <- Dovrebbe essere relativo alle cpu skylake. E appariva durante il dpkg -i
<gammax> Ho visto che c'era un fix proprio di Intel, un piccolo script da far partire per risolvere il guaio
<gammax> e adesso funziona tutto alla perfezione
<krabador> bene
<Carmine02> ciao
<Carmine02> chi mi aiuta=
<Carmine02> ?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Carmine02
<ubot-it> Carmine02: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Carmine02> come si installa ubuntu su vps linux?
<cristian_c> Carmine02: immagino sia un server
<cristian_c> Carmine02: e quindi ti interessa far girare ubuntu server, o abaglio?
<cristian_c> *s
<Carmine02> si
<Carmine02> su un server linux
<krabador> Carmine02, contatti lo staff, e te lo installano loro
<cristian_c> Carmine02: hai una minima conoscenza di server e similari?
<Carmine02> no
<cristian_c> ah, perfetto
<Carmine02> ho server linux e non so usarlo
<Carmine02> sto imparando da poco
<krabador> Carmine02, contatti lo staff, e te lo installano loro
<krabador> e 2
<Carmine02> va bene
<AhmeRed> Salve; vorrei un aiuto per instarllare ubuntu sul pc in duolboot con win10, ho fatto lo spazio non allocato su win10 di 40Gb e non riesco a d installrlo dopo che sono andato dopo altro
<cristian_c> AhmeRed: sei entrato oggi
<cristian_c> con la stessa domanda
<AhmeRed> sì
<cristian_c> AhmeRed: hai fatto quanto richiesto?
<AhmeRed> si adesso sono in live
<cristian_c> AhmeRed: posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image | AhmeRed
<ubot-it> AhmeRed: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<AhmeRed> non riesco a mettere l'immagine su imgur
<AhmeRed> clico su Ctrl+V ma niente
<krabador> ctrl v..
<AhmeRed> si fatto ma niente
<krabador> e quindi vuoi fermarti lì, o magari cliccare su "browse your computer" ...
<cristian_c> AhmeRed: premi load/upload
<AhmeRed> fatto
<AhmeRed> dopo ??
<krabador> ecco, puoi continuare ad ammirartela in privato
<krabador> e quando ti sei annoiato, incollare il link qui
<krabador> per condividere la soddisfazione
<patrick> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> buonasera patrick
<patrick> ho un problema con un installazione di ubuntu, potreste aiutarmi?
<krabador> se non chiedi , non lo saprai mai .
<Mr_Pan> !chidi | patrick
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chidi'
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | patrick
<ubot-it> patrick: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<patrick> in pratica qualsiasi cosa faccia mi da errore ---> error while loading shared libraries: libsystemd.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> patrick: ti appaiono finestre di questo tipo sul desktop, randomicamente?
<patrick> nono
<cristian_c> patrick: numero versione di ubuntu
<patrick> da terminale
<krabador> patrick, che supporto di installazione hai fatt o
<krabador> con che software
<AhmeRed> Comunque grazie
<krabador> ed in che pc lo devi metter
<AhmeRed> magari non lo installo
<krabador> AhmeRed, c'hai provato, apprezzabile.
<patrick> la macchina è un server remoto, ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<krabador> magari una vps ...
<patrick> nono dedicato
<patrick> se provo a dare il comando apt-get -f install mi dice:
<patrick> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<patrick>  libdbus-1-3 : Depends: libsystemd0 but it is not installable
<patrick>                Breaks: dbus (< 1.9.16-1~)
<patrick>                Breaks: dbus:i386 (< 1.9.16-1~)
<patrick> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<patrick> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<patrick01> scusate, non sapevo che non si potesse incollare :P
<cristian_c> !paste | patrick01
<ubot-it> patrick01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> patrick01, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> manda il comando che riproduce l'errore, seguito da    | pastebinit
<krabador> produrrà un link , incollalo qui
<patrick01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14996583/
<Eagle2> sera a tutti!
<patrick01> sera Eagle
<krabador> patrick01, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<patrick01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14996605/
<patrick01> scusa ma non ho il comando patebinit e non posso installarlo, cmq l'errore che da update è quello
<krabador> patrick01, sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<patrick01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14996621/
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<patrick01> https://ptpb.pw/geoW
<krabador> patrick01, dpkg -l | grep libsystemd0 | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> patrick01, inux.dell.com.sources.list pitti-systemd-trusty.list teejee2008-ppa-trusty.list , come ci sono finiti ?
<patrick01> non saprei, cmq il link generato non visualizza nulla https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<patrick01> in effetti il comando non restituisce nulla
<krabador> non c'è quel pacchetto nel sistema
<patrick01> immaginavo altrimenti avrebbe risolto da solo :P
<krabador> ed immagini pure come mai il fatto che sia richiesto e non presente, blocca apt-get ?
<patrick01> no
<krabador> ecco.
<patrick01> ho chiesto aiuto qui a posta :(
<patrick01> *apposta
<Carlin0> patrick01, ma non eri già venuto poco tempo fa ?
<krabador> hai installato qualcosa da fonte esterna
<krabador> che ha conflitto di dipendenze
<krabador> ed hai 'sto bel casino
<patrick01> no prima volta Carlin0
<Carlin0> eppure quegli output ...
<patrick01> si riesce a risolvere il problema?
<krabador> patrick01, spesso il problema dell'uomo è se stesso...
<krabador> patrick01, disinstallando cio' che causa il conflitto, si
<patrick01> non so cosa possa essere, ho fatto fare gli aggiornamenti che chiedeva il sys
<krabador> patrick01, ci sono ppa nel sistema , se hanno sovrascritto qualcosa, che causa dipendense insoddisfatte, succedono cose del genere
<patrick01> c'è modo di capire cos'è che ha creato il conflitto?
<zoppi> scusate ma non riesco ad installare un pacchetto su kubuntu
<Carlin0> che pacchetto zoppi ?
<zoppi> è un pacchetto che ho scaricato da internet ed è  gnu32.zip
<krabador> senti patrick01 , linux.dell.com.sources.list pitti-systemd-trusty.list teejee2008-ppa-trusty.list non sono finiti nel sistema da soli , cosa hai installato, di esterno ai repositories ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> zoppi, non si da supporto a software che non proviene dai repo
<krabador> zoppi, al massimo fatti un giro su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> !chat | zoppi
<ubot-it> zoppi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zoppi> ma come faccio a scRICARLO PER KUBUNTU
<Carlin0> sei italiano zoppi ?
<zoppi> NO
<zoppi> perche
<patrick01> krabador pitti-systemd-trusty.list teejee2008-ppa-trusty.list li ho messi io per cercare di installare il pacchetto che non trova (da quello che ho capito), l'altro non l'ho messo io, credo sia di default
<krabador> se ci dici la madrelingua, possiamo indirizzarti in un canale ufficiale ubuntu di quella lingua
<krabador> patrick01, fa una panoramica di cosa gai fatto prima di avere il problema
<nex_necis> krabador: ti stimo davvero tanto per la pazienza che hai, i miei più sinceri complimenti
<Carlin0> patrick01, quella libreria non c'è ancora sulla 14.04 , è roba che è stata introdotta dopo
<Carlin0> systemd
 * nex_necis ha un brivido sentendo nominare systemd
<patrick01> ho fatto fare gli aggiornamenti che chiedeva, poi ho provato ad aggiornare firefox perché non s'avviava crashiava direttamente
<krabador> patrick01, il sistema di punto in bianco non ha bisogno , da solo , di libsystemd0
<patrick01> ho letto che era un problema risolvibile aggiornando a questo pacchetto firefox_41.0.2+build2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<patrick01> quindi ho provato ad installarlo ma voleva una versione superiore di libdbus-1-3
<krabador> patrick01, firefox, è mantenuto aggiornato ufficialmente nel repo
<patrick01> che ho provato a mettere ma non ha funzionato ed è nato il problema
<krabador> patrick01, dpkg -l | grep libdbus | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<patrick01> questo direi che è tutto
<patrick01> https://ptpb.pw/IK6h
<krabador> patrick01, sudo apt-get remove --purge libdbus-1-3
<patrick01> https://ptpb.pw/Tu-q (l'errore però non si vede)
<patrick01> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/14996840/
<jester-> usare ppa-purge?
<jester-> se non sistema sei pronto per formattare
<krabador> jester-, se l'utente ha installato solo quel pacchetto ...
<patrick01> ppa-purge non è installato
<jester-> krabador: a quanto pare gli ha messo librerie foreste
<jester-> patrick01: installalo
<krabador> patrick01, sudo apt-cache showpkg libdbus-1-3 | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<patrick01> non posso, qualsiasi cosa provo ad installare/avviare/disinstallare mi dice --> https://ptpb.pw/O0-Z
<patrick01> quest'ultimo è il rispultato di apt-get install ppa-purge
<patrick01> ma dice la stessa cosa per qualsiasi cosa
<patrick01> https://ptpb.pw/GV7C
<krabador> patrick01, di nuovo   dpkg -l | grep libdbus | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<patrick01> https://ptpb.pw/IK6h
<krabador> patrick01, sudo dpkg -r libdbus-1-3
<krabador> patrick01, sudo apt-get install libdbus-1-3 | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<patrick01> https://ptpb.pw/w_xg
<patrick01> il comando di prima da https://ptpb.pw/2AcJ
<patrick01> scusa non si vede eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/14997003/
<krabador> !ripristino | patrick01
<ubot-it> patrick01: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<patrick01> non ho fisicamente il server sotto mano
<patrick01> a distanza non posso fare niente?
<Carlin0> patrick01, ma sarà mica un vps ?
<patrick01> no è un dedicato
<Carlin0> e rivolgiti all'assistenza
<patrick01> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> patrick01: eri pieno di strani ppa
<cristian_c> ch non sai neanche come hai aggiunto
<Carlin0> su un server poi non hanno proprio senso
<cristian_c> patrick01: ti consiglio di evitare il 'fai da te', visti i risultati
<cristian_c> Carlin0: è andato da un tecnico :P
<cristian_c> uit: patrick01 [Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client]
<Carlin0> ce l'avevo già mandato 2 settimane fa piùomeno
<krabador> Carlin0, sono tempi in cui la gente è sempre piu' sola..
<Carlin0> ma come fai a pagare un server dedicato e  mettergli dei ppa ? sarebbe da frustare
<zoppi> perche
<krabador> !chat | zoppi
<ubot-it> zoppi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zoppi> tu puoi aiutare me
<krabador> !chat | zoppi
<ubot-it> zoppi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zoppi> non riescere instalare arduinu su kubuntu
<Carlin0> !info arduino
<ubot-it> arduino (source: arduino): AVR development board IDE and built-in libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.0.5+dfsg2-4 (wily), package size 1137 kB, installed size 1687 kB
<Carlin0> zoppi, sudo apt-get install arduino
<krabador> zoppi, ctrl alt t , sudo apt-get install arduino
<krabador> Carlin0, toccati il naso
<Carlin0> solo il naso però ...
<black> salve, ho ubuntu in multischermo...ora con due schermi mi crashava x-server e impostando il nomodeset non crasha piu...unico problema che a quanto pare non ho driver video funzionanti visto che sono finito in grafica pessima e non mi va comunque il secondo schermo...sapete aiutarmi? grazie in anticipo
<krabador> black, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> black, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<black> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14997131/
<krabador> black, che hai combinato ...
<black> nulla...ho appena installato il sistema
<zoppi> Impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti. Potrebbe essere utile eseguire "apt-get update" o provare l'opzione "--fix-missing"
<black> prima di fare guai ho chiesto qui
<krabador> black, 15.10 ?
<zoppi> cosa faccio
<black> krabador Description: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<black> Codename: trusty
<black> ho fatto solo gli aggiornamenti del sistema e nulla di più
<krabador> black, hai apu amd e scheda nvidia
<krabador> notebook o fisso ?
<Carlin0> zoppi, che kubuntu hai ?
<black> fisso, ma ho un processore grafico
<krabador> apu
<zoppi> non lo so da dove si vede
<krabador> black, software-properties-gtk , driver nvidia 352
<krabador> black, da driver aggiuntivi
<zoppi> ho lubuntu 14.10
<krabador> zoppi, non è piu' supportata
<krabador> zoppi, aggiorna a 15.10
<Carlin0> adesso è diventato lubuntu zoppi ?
<krabador> Carlin0, gli utenti ubuntu sono capaci di cose ai limiti dell'inverosimile
<black> krabador scelgo quello proprietario-testato?
<cristian_c> -,-
<Carlin0> è da mezzora che parla di kde
<krabador> black, nvidia proprietario testato, non ti dice un numero tipo 352 ?
<black> sisi ma c'è anche l'update che non è testato... non vorrei avere sorprese
<krabador> 352 testato
<black> krabador sta applicando le modifiche...dopo effettuo il riavvio della macchina e dovrebbe andare tutto liscio o devo fare altre operazioni?
<cristian_c> black: riavvio della macchina
<black> okok effettuo il riavvio, grazie a tutti buona serata (sperando di non aver bisogno di altro )
<zoppi> come lo aggiorno
<cristian_c> zoppi: ma hai kde o lxde?
<giuseppe333> Ciao vorrei sapere se è possibile come posso istallare windows da ubuntu
<giuseppe333> Senza cancellare ubuntu
<Carlin0> !windows | giuseppe333
<ubot-it> giuseppe333: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<giuseppe333> Ma il problema non è windows
<giuseppe333> Il problema eubuntu che non me lo fa istallare
<zoppi> cosa vuol dire kde o lxde
<Carlin0> giuseppe333, ma "cosa" vuoi installare ?
<cristian_c> giuseppe333: se avvii l'installazione di windows hai modo di non toccare la partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<giuseppe333> Si ma ubuntu non mi fa partire l'istallazione
<cristian_c> giuseppe333: poi, al massimo, ripristini grub
<cristian_c> giuseppe333: che c'entra ubuntu?
<giuseppe333> Metto la chiavetta con windows dentro
<giuseppe333> Inposto il boot della usb per primo
<cristian_c> giuseppe333: per tutto il resto, /join ##windows
<zoppi> ????
<giuseppe333> Però ogni volta mi apre il grub per avviare ubuntu
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<cristian_c> zoppi> non riescere instalare arduinu su kubuntu
<cristian_c> zoppi> ho lubuntu 14.10
<zoppi> come faccio a aggiornare lubuntu
<cristian_c> zoppi: ma hai lubuntu o kubuntu?
<zoppi> lubuntu
<cristian_c> zoppi: se non compare l'avviso di avanzamento release
<cristian_c> zoppi: dovrai scaricare una copia della 15.10
<cristian_c> visto che la 15.04
<cristian_c> visto che pure per 15.04 è scaduto il supporto ufficiale
<cristian_c> zoppi: scarica il file .iso di lubuntu 15.10, lo masterizzi su un cd
<cristian_c> fai il boot da cd e poi installi dov'era presente 14.10
<Carlin0> chi va con lo zoppi ...
<Vagabondo79> ciao
<Vagabondo79> qualcuno ha un po di tempo da dedicarmi?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Vagabondo79
<ubot-it> Vagabondo79: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Vagabondo79> ok, ho comprato un antenna per captare segnali wi-fi a lunga distanza,ma nella scatola non era presente il cd per configurarla... ho contattato il fornitore che mi ha inviato un link per scaricare  i drive necessari all'istallazione della suddetta antenna,ma non riesco  comunque a istallarli...  trattasi di un antenna modello Kasens g9000 6000wt ,d
<Vagabondo79> i seguito vi copio e incollo la risposta del fornitore e il link...
<Vagabondo79> Hello,
<Vagabondo79> Thanks a lot for your order. This model uses RT3070 chipset so you only need RT3070 driver to use it. All units should include both the manufacturer CD. Anyway, you can download the latest driver directly from Mediatek website, attached you can find a PDF document with the link to download it.
<Vagabondo79> Anything you need please feel free to contact us.
<Vagabondo79> Best Regards,
<Vagabondo79> David (Distribuciones Catalex S.L.)
<Vagabondo79> ho scritto  la mia domanda ma è sparita e sono stato disconnesso dalla chat...
<Carlin0> Vagabondo79, me è usb ?
<Vagabondo79> ho comprato un antenna modello Kasens g9000 6000wt,nella confezione doveva esserci un cd con i drive per l'istallazione ,ma questo cd non c'era,così ho contattato il fornitore che mi ha mandato una mail con delle info per scaricare questi drive da internet e delle info di carattere tecnico,posso fornirle se necessario
<krabador> Vagabondo79, apri il terminale sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Vagabondo79, il log ne è già informato
<krabador> Vagabondo79, attacca 'sta "antenna"
<krabador> lsusb | pastebinit
<Vagabondo79> il problema è che il messaggio è in inglese e io non ne capisco un gran che,al inizio pare che mi indichino un drive,ma poi nel allegato me ne indicano un altro
<Vagabondo79> non sò neppure quale sacaricare dei due
<Vagabondo79> potrebbe essere utile farvi leggere il messaggio?
<krabador> Vagabondo79, se non arriva l'output del comando che ti ho chiesto di mandare, in forma di link , non andiamo avanti
<Vagabondo79> scusate,io sono proprio un profano... come faccio a mandarvi le info?
<krabador> Vagabondo79, leggi i messaggi da "apri il terminale"
<Vagabondo79> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/TKZXD6nS5uRwgD85tUYH
<Vagabondo79> ok?
<Vagabondo79> questo è l'allegato
<Vagabondo79> il messaggio non riesco a caricarlo
<Vagabondo79> posso fare copia e incolla?
<Vagabondo79> comunque se ho capito bene,ne messaggio a differenza del link,mi dicono che dovrei scaricare un drive denominato RT3070, ma questo è diverso da quello che compare nel'allegato e qui io mi sono perso...
<krabador> Vagabondo79, leggi i messaggi che ti ho mandato
<krabador> fa quello che c'è scritto, non sei esperto di linux/ubuntu/pc, ma ti hanno insegnato a leggere, no?
<Vagabondo79> quindi,vuoi che provo a mettere quel comando nel terminale?
<vince> ciao
<vince> potresti aiutarmi con un driver?
<gigirock> eeeeeche driver ?
<krabador> con chi stai parlando?
<vince> boh uno chiunque.. lettore multicard realtek
<vince> non si trova da nessuna parte
<Vagabondo79> mi si è disconnessa la chat,mi potreste riscrivere il comando da mettere nel pannello ?
<krabador> Vagabondo79, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Vagabondo79, lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> vince, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> vince, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<vince> ci provo
<vince> al primo mi dice "operazione install non valida"
<krabador> vince, copia/incolla, funziona in tutti i sistemi
<Vagabondo79> prima risposta: [sudo] password di vagabondo79:
<krabador> Vagabondo79, fa una cosa, torna domani, in compagnia di un amico che se ne intende un po' di pc
<krabador> in modo da focalizzare direttametne l'intervento, ok ?
<jester-> visto anche l'ora
<vince> krabrador, sto usando 2 pc diversi..
<jester-> sagerato
<krabador> vince, sei ricco allora
<vince> uno non è il mio :)
<krabador> allora, fa entrare il proprietario qui
<krabador> con il pc con ubuntu
<vince> che nikname gli dico di mettere?
<krabador> quello che vuole
<krabador> purchè non sia offensivo
<lore> krabrador?
<lore> ciao, cosa devo fare per installare il driver per il lettore multicard realtek?
<krabador> !chi | lore
<ubot-it> lore: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<krabador> passatevi gli occhiali, in caso
<krabador> lore, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , con connessione funzionante
<lore> krabador: scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere il tuo nome :)
<krabador> lore, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<lore> krabador: fatto
<krabador> quest'ultimo, restituisce un link , puoi incollarlo qui
<lore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14998191/
<krabador> lore, è usb ?
<lore> è interno e credo che sia usb perchè me lo dà nell'elenco di lsusb
<krabador> ok lore , lsusb | pastebinit
<lore> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14998218/
<krabador> lore, hai sdcard sottomano ?
<lore> krabador: si, vuota
<krabador> lore, inseriscila, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<lore> krabador: Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<lore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14998253/
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-09
<lore> krabador: sai dirmi qualcosa?
<krabador> sembra dare problemi
<krabador> lore, è un card reader di un pc fisso di marca ?
<lore> krabador: è un hp pavillon del 2007, ho disinstallato oggi windows vista
<lore> krabador: fisso
<krabador> lore, stacca la sd card
<lore> krabador: fatto
<krabador> reinsteriscila
<krabador> digita dmesg nel terminale
<krabador> dai invio
<krabador> che ubuntu hai messo?
<lore> il 15.0, ho inserito il comando e fatto invio
<lore> 15.10
<krabador> !paste | lore
<ubot-it> lore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fa un pastebin a mano del risultato
<krabador> incolla poi qui il link
<lore> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14998376/    dimenticavo, linux 15.10
<krabador> lore, disinseriscila di nuovo
<krabador> reinseriscila, dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<lore> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14998422/
<lore> krabador: dalla riga 738 in poi del pastebin manuale mi sembra di aver capito che lui sa di avere la SD inserita e che sa di poterci leggere e scrivere
<krabador> [    1.577612] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)
<krabador> se intendi questa, no.
<lore> krabador: ah, ok
<krabador> è a riguardo di WDC WD10EZEX-00B
<krabador> il tuo hard disk
<lore> si l'ho capito dopo perchè ho visto le dimensioni.. la memory card è da 32
<krabador> lore, non è che avete per caso una Compact Flash ?
<lore> krabador: cioè?
<lore> krabador: è una microSD dentro un adattatore.. windows e mac la leggono senza problemi
<krabador> si, ma non si deve mai dare per scontato niente
<krabador> con nessun sistema
<krabador> https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/29/_CE/Aplus/SANDISK/c26-B002ODISD2-1-l.jpg
<krabador> una di queste
<lore> è un adattatore uguale a quello ma della ADATA e sopra non c'è scritto compact flash
<lore> la mircosd che c'è dentro è della samsung
<krabador> lore, ti sto chiedendo se avete una scheda di tipo compact flash
<krabador> al di la di questa famosa sdcard con cui stai provando
<lore> no
<krabador> in quando , sembra dare noie , in alcuni casi allo slot sd, ma funzionante nel rest o
<krabador> eccetera
<lore> non ho nessuna compact flash.. ho questa microsd dentro l'adattatore e 2 sd normali
<krabador> lore, hai questo http://support.hp.com/doc-images/920/c02694287.jpg  ?
<lore> krabador: si
<krabador> lore, togli questa micro con adattatore, prendi una delle sd , inseriscila
<krabador> dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<lore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14998540/
<krabador> niente di nuovo
<lore> ma che problema ha?
<krabador> lore, blkid | pastebinit
<krabador> con sdcard inserita
<krabador> sudo blkid | pastebinit
<lore> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14998567/
<krabador> mi spiace , sembra essere malsupportato
<lore> krabador: prima ho provato a mettere la microsd in un lettore mp3 con memoria espandibile, leggeva la memoria del lettore ma non quella della memory card
<lore> krabador: non c'è nessun tipo di driver?
<krabador> in linux è il kernel che supporta l'hardware
<lore> si può fare in modo che lo supporti?
<krabador> ci girerei intorno?
<lore> non ho capito
<krabador> lore, se il lettore mp3 con memoria espandibile, con un'altra microsd, attaccato , fa rilevare al sistema la microsd, allora ci sono anche problemi con la prima microsd
<lore> no il sistema non ha mai visto nessuna microsd
<lore> il lettore mp3 ha 2 memorie, la sua e la microSD. Il computer legge il lettore, ma non la microSD
<krabador> lore, i lettori con 2 memorie, impostabili come mass storage, quando attaccati ad un sistema, fanno vedere entrambe
<krabador> a meno di impostazioni nel lettore stesso
<lore> il lettore non mi dava scelte, ora provo con il cellulare che so che fa scegliere quando lo connetto
<lore> dal cellulare la legge...
<krabador> almeno non è un problema di microsd
<lore> e per far andare il lettore si può fare qualcosa?
<krabador> lore, <krabador> in linux è il kernel che supporta l'hardware
<krabador> sembra essere malsupportato
<krabador> mi dispiace
<lore> peccato..
<lore> ti ringrazio
<lore> buonanotte
<krabador> di niente.
<krabador> a te.
<vinny> ffff
<glpiana> ola
<guest12345> buongiorno
<guest12345> ho un problema su ubuntu 15.10: tutti i file presenti in sftp visualizzati su nautilus vengono sempre aperti con gedit invece di usare quello di default da me impostato
<glpiana> guest12345, come hai impostato il programma in questione?
<guest12345> l'ho impostato dal menu "apri con"
<guest12345> con i file in locale (es. var/www/html/*) funziona aprendo correttamente l'editor di default
<guest12345> mentre quelli sftp no
<glpiana> guest12345, se ora clicchi col destro sul file il programma che hai impostato appare per primo nell'elenco? o il primo è gedit?
<guest12345> il primo è gedit per gli sftp, mentre per quelli iin locale è quello scelto da me (sublime-text)
<guest12345> fino a ieri andava tutto correttamente, oggi ho fatto gli aggiornamenti proposti da ubuntu, potrebbe essere causato da ciò?
<guest12345> (avevo già prima ubuntu 15.10)
<glpiana> guest12345, il motivo per cui apre con gedit è che gedit è il primo dell'elenco. prova a reimpostarlo e ricordati di spuntare l amemorizzazione della scelta
<guest12345> già fatto
<guest12345> in tastodestro -> proprietà -> apri con -> predefinita: già sublime
<glpiana> guest12345, se quando clicchi col destro il primo nell'elenco è gedit aprirà comuqnue con gedit
<guest12345> come faccio a sistemarlo?
<glpiana> guest12345, non passare da proprietà. tasto destro -> apri con -> scegli il programma e imposta la memorizzazione della scelta. se così non va non ne ho proprio idea
<guest12345> ho già riavviato due volte il pc ma niente
<guest12345> scusa, ma sei un utente comune o fai parte del supporto uffiiale di ubuntu? (spero la prima :) )
<akis24> guest12345: sulla finestra di scelta non aprirlo prima vai su  → apri con altra applicazione → scegliti quello che preferisci → metti la spunta per memorizzare  → e riprova   come detto da glpiana  che funziona di sicuro
<guest12345> in "apri con altra applicazione" è già impostato come prima scelta sublime (predefinita). Cliccando su Ok apre un file vuoto su sublime
<guest12345> senza nome
<glpiana> guest12345, dal programma in questione riesci ad accedere a sftp?
<glpiana> ?
<guest12345> no. da "apri file" scelgo il percorso remoto (dal segnalibro della connessione remota attiva), visualizza senza problemi i file ma qualsiasi scelgo non apre niente
<glpiana> guest12345, ti consiglio di rivolgerti al supporto del programma stesso, visto che è a pagamento e non è presente nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu. vedo in rete un pacchetto di supporto ftp e sftp a sublime, sempre che si tratti dello stesso editor
<guest12345> non dipende dall'editor (sublimetext2 - gratuito) perché fino a ieri andava
<guest12345> nel loro supporto ho già visto e hanno già verificato che non dipende dall'editor
<guest12345> avete altri suggerimenti? Come posso verificare ad esempio i permessi per aprire quei files?
<glpiana> guest12345, anzitutto dalle proprietà dei singoli file. potresti anche copiarne uno sul tuo pc e controllare se riesci a visualizzarlo correttamente
<guest12345> in quel modo funziona
<glpiana> guest12345, ma se gedit lo apre correttamente non è un problema di permessi
<guest12345> preciso che sublimetext2 non ha un gestore di file integrato, solitamente facevo doppio click sul file o lo trascinavo nella finestra e funzionava
<guest12345> ora invece niente funziona...
<guest12345> escludo categoricamente il copia in locale - modifica - ricopia in remoto per ogni file...
<glpiana> guest12345, non conosco il programma, non è nei repository di ubuntu e quindi non so darti assistenza al riguardo. cerco solo di escludere ipotesi
<guest12345> ieri andava deve andare anche oggi. non ho modificato niente
<guest12345> allora proviamo con un altro programma: leafpad
<guest12345> ho appena provato e fa la stessa cosa di sublimetext2
<guest12345> quindi non è un problema dell'editor
<guest12345> leafpad è nei repository ufficiali, appena installato ora
<guest12345> Per i nuovi loggati: potete aiutarmi? ho un problema su ubuntu 15.10: tutti i file presenti in sftp visualizzati su nautilus vengono sempre aperti con gedit invece di usare quello di default da me impostato
<guest12345> fino a ieri andava. oggi ho solo fatto gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu...
<guest12345> ciao a tutti i nuovi loggati
<guest12345> potete aiutarmi? ho un problema su ubuntu 15.10: tutti i file presenti in sftp visualizzati su nautilus vengono sempre aperti con gedit invece di usare quello di default da me impostato
<gigirock> guest12345, e che file sono ?
<guest12345> sono file di testo .php .txt e simili
<guest12345> in locale col doppio click si aprono tutti con l'editor da me impostato
<jester-> guest12345: hai impostao per tutti i file nelle proprietà del file?
<guest12345> invece quelli remoti da nautilus usa gedit
<gigirock> guest12345, si perche' il fs e' diverso
<guest12345> facendo apri con altra applicazione apre file vuoto senza nome
<guest12345> cos'è fs?
<guest12345> fileSystem?
<gigirock> si
<jester-> guest12345: non mi intendo di robba web
<guest12345> non è robba web... è un file di testo semplice con diversa estensione. pensali come i .txt
<guest12345> fino a ieri funzionava tutto
<gigirock> guest12345, ah be allora .....
<cristian_c> guest12345: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<jester-> guest12345: di solito settando le proprietà-->apri con del file da tasto destro quello userà
<guest12345> è settato. funziona per i file locali ma non se apri i file dalla connessione remota tramite nautilus
<jester-> gigirock: ostrega ubuntu ha ricominciato a fare scherzi da prete la notte
<gigirock> jester-, e' Carnevale...............
<jester-> vero
<guest12345> unico aggiornamento fatto oggi: ligthdm e liblightdm-gobject-1-0
<guest12345> proposti da ubuntu aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> guest12345: manda il comando
<jester-> gigirock: i vdaostani max lavorano mezza giornata
<jester-> gigirock: domani risalgo fino a marzo
<gigirock> jester-, ormai 6 montanaro
<jester-> gigirock: mezzo e mezzo
<jester-> sum bastardaa
<gigirock> jester-, ma non devi rasare qualche campagna ?
<jester-> gigirock: appunto a marzo comincio a pacioccare un pian pianin
<guest12345> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15001190/
<jester-> ppa son un cancro poco curabile
<guest12345> http://pastebin.com/Tvv8gzNv
<guest12345> quest è completo
<jester-> guest12345: sei pieno di ppa
<guest12345> fino a ieri andava, anche avendo quei ppa
<jester-> si ma anche se vai sotto a un camion fino a un minuto prima stavi bene
<jester-> con dentro roba dei soliti scarsi cambiano librerie e fanno danni, quelli affidabili sono pochi
<guest12345> non concordo per niente... non ho aggiornato assolutamente niente di non corretto o richiesto.
<guest12345> tralasciando i ppa, come risolo? come verifico dove risiede il problema?
<guest12345> in the log of the editor, there is no error while opening the remote file, so I think the problem is in ubuntu/nautilus/nemo when them send the open command
<glpiana> guest12345, hai l'estensione di nautilus per aprire il terminale nella directory visualizzata?
<cristian_c> guest12345: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> guest12345: 'fino a ieri funzionava tutto'
<cristian_c> that's it
<guest12345> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15001238/
<glpiana> guest12345, in alternativa, sai arrivare al path in ftp da terminale?
<guest12345> no. come si fa?
<glpiana> guest12345, devi collegarti tramite ssh -X utente@indirizzo
<glpiana> ti chiederà la password di accesso
<guest12345> ah si così si. ci provo
<glpiana> guest12345, però no, aspetta, così non rislviamo la cosa comuqneu
<guest12345> a cosa serve -X?
<glpiana> *comunque
<jester-> comunque se è spiritata c'è poco da fare
<guest12345> come faccio a togliere l'aggiornamento di lightdm fatto stamattina?
<glpiana> guest12345, ho provato ora ad aprire leafpad da remoto, e apre i file in sftp senza problemi
<guest12345> in teoria, qualsiasi programma si scelga dovrebbe aprire il file (anche se non è quello adatto).
<guest12345> stranamente in questo caso usa solo gedit
<glpiana> guest12345, infatti, leafpad lo fa. tu visualizzi sftp in nautilus?
<guest12345> si in nautilus funziona. si connette al segnalibro sftp in pochi secondi e lista i file velocemente
<glpiana> guest12345, hai altri file manager? tipo pcmanfs ad esempio
<guest12345> ho nemo ma succede la stessa cosa
<guest12345> intendevi pcmanfm?
<glpiana> sì, quello
<guest12345> sto installando
<marshall> salve, ho un piccolo problema con Firefox e Unity su Ubuntu 14.04. In pratica il launcher mi restituisce una icona a bassa risoluzione. Ecco una immagine esplicativa http://postimg.org/image/97ktvaif7/  . Avevo lo stesso problema con thunderbird che ho risolto editando il rispettivo file .desktop ma con firefox il problema si ripresenta ad ogni aggiornamento. Come posso risolvere? grazie
<guest12345> anche con pcmanfm stessa identica cosa
<jester-> marshall: prova ridurre la dimnsione del launcher
<marshall> jester-, il launcher è sempre stato alla stessa risoluzione e tutte le altre icone sono ok
<akis24> marshall: da terminale prova a dare  unity –reset-icons
<guest12345> gipiana, dal terminale come faccio a listare i file in una connessione sftp già aperta su nautilus?
<glpiana> guest12345, avvia pcmanfm da terminale, recati in sftp, apri un file con leafpad e metti su pastebin l'output del terminale
<guest12345> provo
<marshall> akis24, il comando che mi hai indicato non ha risolto il problema
<guest12345> nessun output nel terminale... neanche dopo aver chiuso leafpad che mostra file nuovo vuoto
<akis24> marshall:  scusa prova  unity --reset-icons
<marshall> akis24, il problema persiste
<marshall> akis24, anche nell'area di ricerca di Unity l'icona è a bassa risoluzione. http://postimg.org/image/c8ta4901d/
<cristian_c> marshall: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> !paste | marshall
<ubot-it> marshall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marshall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15001328/
<cristian_c> marshall: hai messo mai mano a unity?
<marshall> cristian_c, negativo
<cristian_c> marshall: da quanto si verifica il problema?
<guest12345> ragazzi avete altri suggerimenti anche per me?
<marshall> cristian_c, sarà una decina di giorni fa, massimo 2 settimane. Credo in corrispondenza di un aggiornamento, ma non ricordo esattamente
<cristian_c> guest12345: che cosa esce nel terminale?
<jester-> marshall: proviamo a ridurre la barra ?
<jester-> marshall: pare icona farlocca di ff dopo aggiornamento ff
<guest12345> appare solo "** Message: x-terminal-emulator has very limited support, consider choose another terminal" qualsiasi cosa io faccia dopo aver avviato "pcmanfm"
<marshall> jester-, non capisco come posso influire la cosa visto che anche l'icona nell'area di ricerca è a risoluzione sbagliata. http://postimg.org/image/c8ta4901d/
<cristian_c> guest12345: hai avviato gnome-terminal?
<jester-> marshall: va bè
<cristian_c> !image | guest12345 posta una foto del desktop
<ubot-it> guest12345 posta una foto del desktop: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marshall> jester-, se associo una icona a risoluzione decente al file .desktop il problema si risolve, il punto è che ad ogni aggiornamento di FF sono punto e a capo. La grandezza del launcher non credo c'entri niente visto che anche il lanciatore va a richiamare un'icona a risoluzione infima
<guest12345> si, ho usato gnome-terminal
<jester-> marshall: secondo me mette una icona con risoluzione farlocca nella barra, non so come si cambia
<marshall> jester-, questo e ovvio, e so come si cambi, ma come ho detto ad ogni aggiornamento sono punto e a capo
<cristian_c> mi riferivo a marshall
<marshall> è*
<jester-> marshall: senza problemi del put che linux sarebbe?
<marshall> jester-, ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> marshall: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | marshall
<ubot-it> marshall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> marshall: linux è grasso che cola ma cosi è, ogni tanto fa cose strane
<jester-> marshall: prova a resettare compiz
<marshall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15001354/
<jester-> rinomina le cartelle nascoste
<jester-> anche dropbox è smorto?
<cristian_c> marshall: anche la prima parte del comando
<marshall> jester-, solo firefox e thunderbird, ma thunderbird dopo che gli ho assegnato una nuova icona non ha più rotto gli zebedei
<jester-> marshall: anche tu hai non pochi ppa
<cristian_c> marshall: thunderbird non si aggiorna nella distro
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> *nella release
<jester-> i ppa sono come i cani randagi, ti fottono la cagnetta e spariscono
<cristian_c> lol
<marshall> cristian_c, io ho dato cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<cristian_c> marshall: beh, non ho scritto pastebinit
<cristian_c> marshall: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<jester-> marshall: eh e abbiamo visto la compagnia di randagi che hai aggiunto
<marshall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15001363/
<pippo> buongiorno
<pippo> eccomi di nuovo qui
<pippo> ho installato ubuntu 15.10 versione a 64 bit
<pippo> di ecente
<pippo> e non mi funziona l'audio su skype
<cristian_c> pippo: solo su skype?
<pippo> non sento e non posso parlare
<pippo> ciao cristian
<pippo> i filmati che vedo su internet li sento
<pippo> bene
<cristian_c> pippo: guardate impostazioni skype?
<pippo> si
<cristian_c> pippo: hai fatto l'audio test su skype?
<pippo> si ma non funziona
<pippo> non sento nulla
<cristian_c> pippo: non si sente la voce del test?
<pippo> no
<cristian_c> pippo: nelle impostazioni audio i volumi si vedono?
<cristian_c> mentre è in riproduzione
<pippo> si
<cristian_c> impostazioni audio di ubuntu, intendo
<pippo> non su skype
<pippo> si si
<cristian_c> pippo: dico , mentre riproduci test skype, i volumi salgono e scendono?
<cristian_c> in uscita
<pippo> tutto morto
<cristian_c> pippo: quindi non si muovono?
<pippo> no
<cristian_c> pippo: vai in impostazioni skype e mostra schermata 'dispositivi audio'
<cristian_c> !image | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pippo> https://imgur.com/4bNvXim
<marshall> c'è qualche soluzione per me?
<cristian_c> pippo: LOL
<pippo> ?
<cristian_c> pippo: hai letto?
<cristian_c> cosa c'è scritto?
<cristian_c> marshall: allora...
<pippo> virtual device
<cristian_c> pippo: appunto
<pippo> ma non li posso cambiare
<pippo> e quindi?
<cristian_c> pippo: 'pulseaudio server (local)'
<cristian_c> pippo: e come mai?
<cristian_c> pippo: dove hai installato ubuntu?
<pippo> su pc nuovo
<pippo> da poco comprato
<cristian_c> marshall: il punto è questo
<pippo> neanche una settimana
<cristian_c> marshall: se qualche settimana fa , aggiornando firefox andava, qualcosa devi aver fatto
<cristian_c> pippo: hai fatto partizione in dual boot?
<pippo> me lo hanno fatto
<pippo> ho due sistemi operativi
<pippo> windows 10
<cristian_c> pippo: apri un terminale, e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<pippo> e ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> pippo: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> marshall: in che modo hai messo mano ai repository?
<cristian_c> marshall: prova con un reset di unity
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15001428/
<cristian_c> marshall: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<cristian_c> marshall: e poi: setsid unity
<cristian_c> marshall: infine: unity --reset-icons
<cristian_c> pippo: puoi postare una schermata di impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> ?
<pippo> uscite?
<pippo> ingressi
<pippo> o tutti e 4?
<cristian_c> pippo: uscite
<cristian_c> ma anche l'ultima
<cristian_c> quella relativa a hardware/dispositivi
<cristian_c> anzi, mo è cambiata l'interfaccia, quindi solo uscite
<pippo> https://imgur.com/kmzYrqu
<cristian_c> pippo: hai cuffie analogiche nell'audio interno
<pippo> https://imgur.com/ifd13WM
<cristian_c> e hdmi sull'esterno
<pippo> devo fare il contrario
<pippo> ma ieiri sera ho faqqtto delle prove
<pippo> per vedere se funzionava qualche cosa
<cristian_c> pippo: cos'hai se fai clic su 'stereo analogico output'?
<cristian_c> nella seconda schermata
<pippo> duplex stereo analogico
<pippo> stereo analogico output
<pippo> stero digitale (IEC958) output + steroe analogivco
<pippo> stero digitale (IEC958) output
<cristian_c> pippo: prova duplex stereo analogico
<cristian_c> pippo: e disattiva hdmi
<cristian_c> se non lo stai usando
<pippo> niente da fare
<pippo> e lo stesso problema
<pippo> almeno che non devo fare il reset del pc
<pippo> rieccomi
<UPex> Ciao a tutti :)
<UPex> avrei un quesito da proporvi .. ho un file pdf che ho stampato.la stampa è buona ma il font è diverso dall'originale !! sapreste il motivo ??
<pippo> io ho un problema con l'audio di skype
<pippo> non funziona
<pippo> stavamo provando con Cristian
<pippo> ma e andato via penso
<Carlin0> pippo, solo con skype ?
<pippo> penso di si
<pippo> i filmati li vedo e sento bene
<pippo> come facebook
<pippo> o you tube
<Carlin0> e con skype non senti ?
<pippo> no
<Carlin0> hai guardato le impostazioni del programma ?
<pippo> https://imgur.com/4bNvXim
<pippo> avevo postato questo a cristian
<pippo> e poi questo
<pippo> https://imgur.com/kmzYrqu
<pippo> https://imgur.com/ifd13WM
<pippo> e questo listato
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15001428/
<Carlin0> pippo, ma è una installazione reale o su vbox ?
<pippo> reale
<Carlin0> strano quel virtual device ...
<pippo> di device ho una cuffia con il mic incorporato che funziona, ma con skype non sento nulla ed il mic non funziona neanche
<Carlin0> si ma tornando alle impostazioni del programma : hai provato a cambiare ?
<Carlin0> che altre voci hai in quei menù?
<Carlin0> questi intendo pippo → https://imgur.com/4bNvXim
<pippo> non capisco il perchè
<pippo> non sono tanto esperto
<pippo> ma capisco che il problema e tutto in quella schermata
<Carlin0> pippo, almeno quello che scrivo riesci a leggerlo ?
<pippo> allora ti spiego
<Carlin0> no no
<pippo> ho comprato il pc da sette giorni
<pippo> e mi hanno montato due partizioni
<Carlin0> non spiegarmi rispondi solo a quello che ti ho chiesto
<pippo> una ubuntu 15.10
<pippo> e l'altra windows 10
<Carlin0> .. vabbè fai tu
<pippo> non so come risponderti
<pippo> non posso cambiare
<pippo> scusa non avevo letto
<pippo> ho solo quelle voci
<pippo> non posso aggiungere e togliere niente
<Carlin0> non ci sono altre voci li?
<pippo> solo quelloe che vedi
<pippo> no
<Carlin0> non c'è un menù a tandina ?
<pippo> solo virtual device
<pippo> no
<Carlin0> non saprei , ma l'inghippo è tutto lì , perchè gli altri programmi vanno
<Carlin0> come l'hai installato skype ?
<pippo> direttamente dal sito
<Carlin0> hai scaricato il file ?
<pippo> anche siu un gioco non mi funziona
<pippo> il mic
<pippo> in entrata ed in uscita
<pippo> su SL
<Carlin0> hai scaricato il file ?
<pippo> non sento piu la gente che parla
<pippo> e non posso parlare col microfono
<guest12345> ciao a tutti
<pippo> si
<pippo> se mi aiuti a disinstallarlo
<guest12345> mi dareste supporto? Tutti i file in una connessione remota in nautilus me li apre con gedit invece dell'editor di default
<pippo> proviamo con il comando diretto del terminale
<pippo> puo darsi che cosi facendo riconosce qualche cosa
<glpiana> guest12345, invece di usare il tuo utente, prova a farlo dalla sessione ospite
<Carlin0> skype è molto particolare come programma ... non saprei mi spiace
<guest12345> nella sessione ospite trovo i programmi installati?
<pippo> Carlin0
<pippo> mi aiuti a disinstallarlo?
<pippo> e proviamo a farlo tramite terminale
<pippo> puo darsi che funziona
<glpiana> guest12345, perchè non dovresti?
<pippo> provo a farlo partire con windows 10
<pippo> e poi ritorno con ubuntu
<pippo> grazie
<pippo> vi faccio sapere
<guest12345> gIpiana: in sessione ospite stessa cosa
<glpiana> oki
<guest12345> gIpiana dici a me?
<glpiana> guest12345, sì
<guest12345> quindi cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> usare gedit
<guest12345> stai scherzando vero?!?!?
<guest12345> il sistema deve funzionare a dovere
<guest12345> è impostato correttamente un altro editor di default quindi deve funzionare
<akis24> !paga | guest12345
<ubot-it> guest12345: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<glpiana> guest12345, sono d'accordo con quanto dici. e ho anche provato a usare un altro editor io stesso in ftp e ti posso dire che funziona. non ho capito per quale motivo il tuo sistema invece dia problemi
<guest12345> sono gli aggiornamenti di ligthdm di stamattina. prima di quelli andava tutto
<glpiana> guest12345, in un terminale: apt-cache policy lightdm
<glpiana> !paste | guest12345
<ubot-it> guest12345: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest12345> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15002084/
<glpiana> guest12345, se pensi possa essere lightdm il problema, chiudi la sessione, passa in console con ctrl+alt+f1. effettua il login testuale, digita: sudo service lightdm stop
<glpiana> infine, scrivi startx per avviare la sessione grafica senza lightdm e prova da lì
<glpiana> ciao e buona serata
<supersonic> salve, nel terminale mentre cercavo di scaricare i pipe, ho riscontrato questo errore. qualcuno di voi sa aiutarmi ?
<supersonic> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<akis24> supersonic:  apri il terminale e dai   sudo dpkg --configure -a  come indicato nel messaggio
<Fententone2> ciao ragazzi
<Fententone2> sono Fetentone. Non riesco a capire perché il mio notebook non prende la rete...ne in wifi ne con cavo
<Fententone2> potreste darmi un'occhiata. non vorrei che fosse una questione harware
<akis24> ciao Fententone2  versione di ubuntu ?
<Fententone2> in effetti dovrei essere pure fortunato... visto ci sono in linea quasi tutti
<Fententone2> we akis
<Fententone2> akis 14.04
<Carlin0> se non va via cavo ...l'è mort
<Fententone2> premetto che all'accesso mi dice che c'è un  problema a un programma di sistema e che dovrei segnalarlo
<akis24> Fententone2:  sudo lshw -c network  che dice ?
<Fententone2> Carlin0: ciao ci avevo pensato pure io... ora seguo un attimino akis, dopo passo sulla chat libera
<Carlin0> Fententone2, ma ora come sei connesso ?
<Fententone2> akis24: dice "Riprovare"
<Fententone2> Carlin0: con un netbook
<akis24> Fententone2:  prima funzionava o hai installato ora ?
<Fententone2> akis24: scusa
<Fententone2> dice network disabled
<Fententone2> deswcription: wireless interface
<Fententone2> product: Centrino wIRELESS -n 200
<Fententone2> vendor: Intel Corporation
<Fententone2> Physical id: 0
<Fententone2> bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<Fententone2> logical name: wlan0
<Fententone2> version: c4
<Fententone2> serial: 9c:4e:36:04:a3:bc
<Fententone2> width: 64 bits
<Fententone2> clock: 33mhz
<akis24> Fententone2: fermo .. basta cosi
<akis24> Fententone2: dual boot con winz ?
<Fententone2> no
<akis24> Fententone2: hai tasto per attivare wifi ?
<Fententone2> si ma non va
<Carlin0> Fententone2, iwconfig cosa dice
<Fententone2> Fn+F11
<akis24> Fententone2: dai  rfkill list all   e se puoi metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | Fententone2
<ubot-it> Fententone2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fententone2> su paste non possoin immediato.. posso fare uno foto col cell ma poi me la devo passare sul netbook e caricarla
<Fententone2> vuoi intanto che ti dico che cosa dice iwconfig?
<akis24> Fententone2: dai metti qui il risultato di  rfkill list all
<Carlin0> si Fententone2 dammi un attimo iwconfig
<Fententone2> 0:  phy0: Wireless LAN
<Fententone2> Soft Blocked: no
<Fententone2> Hard Blocked: no
<Fententone2> questo era il risultato di rfkill list all... dammi un attimo e ti scrivo iwconfig
<Fententone2> eth0           no wireless extensions
<akis24> Fententone2: è successo dopo aver aggiornato ?
<Fententone2> lo no wireless extension
<simo77> Salve, ho un piccolo problema
<Carlin0> Fententone2, sudo dhclient eth0
<simo77> potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> !chiedi | simo77
<ubot-it> simo77: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fententone2> wlan0 IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:off/any
<simo77> Grazie, Sapete perchè Ubuntu 15.10 freeza randomicamente?
<akis24> simo77:  nessuno fino adesso ha segnalato questo problema ..
<simo77> a me si blocca casualmente, costringendomi a riavviare il pc
<Fententone2> Mode: Managed Access Point: Not-Associated Tx-Power=0 dBm
<Carlin0> Fententone2, sudo dhclient eth0
<akis24> simo77: succede quando apri qualche programma oppure  casualmente ?
<Carlin0> prova a dare questo
<simo77> Casualmente
<Carlin0> simo77, che scheda video hai ?
<Fententone2> Retry long limit:7  RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off
<Fententone2> Power management:off
<Fententone2> ok Carlino
<simo77> Gtx 970, ho messo i driver proprietari dalla sezione "driver aggiuntivi"
<akis24> simo77: quale esattamente  devi mettere quello " testato o raccomandato "
<simo77> Si è quello
<Fententone2> Carlin0: non da risultato??? O ci mette tempo???
<simo77> "Tested"
<Carlin0> Fententone2, dopo prova se funzia via cavo
<simo77> Soluzioni? Ho provato ad installarlo sia su mbr che su gpt
<simo77> ma freeza sempre
<Carlin0> quel comando dovrebbe abilitare
<Fententone2> Carlin0: quindi impiega tempo?
<akis24> simo77:  con i driver open avevi lo stesso problema ?
<Carlin0> no Fententone2 è immediato
<Fententone2> ancora nulla... oppure il terminale si è bloccato
<akis24> Fententone2: ma è collegato al router ?
<Fententone2> lo chiudo e provo a riaprirlo e ridare il comando?
<simo77> Si! ubuntu 14 va, debian 8 va, fedora 22 va, kali 2.0 va...
<Fententone2> no, che non è collegato al router
<simo77> Solo ubuntu 15.10 Non vuole andare
<Fententone2> devo collegarlo via cavo?
<akis24> Fententone2:  e dovresti provare con il cavo collegato ..
<Fententone2> evvabbè... scusate non lo sapevo
<Fententone2> provo subito
<Fententone2> ok.... il comando è andato a buon fine... è riapparsa una nuova stringa del terminale
<Carlin0> Fententone2, ping -c 3 google.com
<Carlin0> se risponde sei connesso
<Fententone2> mi sa che sto entrando
<Fententone2> okkkkk
<Fetentone> rieccomi in versione ufficiale
<Fetentone> si è collegato... però adesso ti posto il risultato di tutto
<Fetentone> su paste ovviamente
<Carlin0> beh almeno sai che la scheda eth è viva
<guest123> buongiorno a tutti
<guest123> mi aiutate per favore?
<guest123> su ubuntu 15.10: non riesco a salvare un file su una posizione remota già attiva. Funziona solo se lo faccio con gedit ma con qualsiasi altro editor non va, anzi l'editor crasha chiudendosi.
<Carlin0> guest123, spiega meglio
<guest123> con nautilus ho stabilito una connessione ad un server
<guest123> tramite sftp
<guest123> la connessione è attiva, nautilus mostra i file e li riesco ad aprir
<guest123> il problema è che solo gedit riesce ad aprirli e a modificarli
<guest123> qualiasi altro editor non ci riesce
<guest123> l'editor impostato di default è sublimetext, ma nonostante ciò il sistema per i file nell'sftp usa sempre gedit se li apro con il doppio-click
<guest123> se invece apro il file tramite "altra applicazione..." e scelgo un altro editor: si apre solo l'editor scelto ma senza aprire il file
<Carlin0> !info sublimetext
<ubot-it> Package sublimetext does not exist in wily
<guest123> inoltre, se prima apro l'editor, creo un nuovo file e provo a salvarlo:
<Carlin0> ma sto sublimetext dove lo hai preso ?
<guest123> sul sito ufficiale
<guest123> cmq con leafpad è peggio
<Carlin0> quindi non arriva dai repo ubuntu ?
<guest123> leafpad se faccio "salva con nome" neanche vede i percorsi attivi sftp
<guest123> se risolviamo con leafpad credo si risolva anche per sublime perché non è un problema dell'editor
<guest123> leafpad è nei repo e neanche vede le cartelle sftp...
<Carlin0> si ma dovresti scaricare modificare e risendare forse
<guest123> fino a ieri entrambi aprivano il file e salvavano
<guest123> non posso scaricare il file modificarlo riuploadarlo ecc a mano
<Carlin0> e ieri cosa è successo ?
<Carlin0> basta che installi un client sftp come filezilla
<Carlin0> oppure se vuoi modificare da remoto entri nel server in ssh e modifichi con nano
<guest123> dai non scherzare... non posso usare nano. Ci lavoro via sftp e con filezilla sarebbe aggiungere un altro passaggio in più...
<guest123> leafpad è ufficiale: perché non vede le posizioni sftp?
<Carlin0> perchè dovrei scherzare ? io edito sempre da remoto con nano
<krabador> Carlin0, perchè sembra l'editor di biancaneve
<jester-> che è piu umano di vi
<guest123> Carlin0 nano non ha la selezione multipla, evidenziazione, autocompilazione ecc... mi serve per php
<krabador> vi, è visitors .
<guest123> leafpad è ufficiale: perché non vede le posizioni sftp?
<guest123> quando faccio salva con nome?
<Carlin0> guest123, allora scarichi editi in locale e poi sendi
<guest123> perdo troppo tempo
<krabador> il tempo è denaro.
<Carlin0> allora fai tu guest123 ...
<krabador> o messina denaro.
<Carlin0> ma visto che lo fai per lavoro
<guest123> beh ho capito che neanche provate ad aiutarmi... ciao
<Carlin0> !paga | guest123
<ubot-it> guest123: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<Carlin0> quando gli dici di pagare scappano
<Fetentone> ubuntu-it-chat
<Fetentone> #ubuntu-it-chat
<winniko> ciao sono nuovo con linux ho installato ubuntu ma non riesco più ad usare lo zoom con 2 dita sul portatile che con windows  funzionava qualche consiglio?
<akis24> winniko: tasto  Win + rotellina del mouse = Zoom in/out  prova se va'
<winniko> non ho la rotellina sul notebook però è multitouch
<UPex> Ciao a tutti :D
<UPex> ragazzi non so come ma ho un problema con la scheda audio e sicuramente tramite alcune soluzioni su vari forum avrò fatto casini. L'audio adesso funziona però non viene riprodotto nessun effetto sonoro. li riproduce solo dal pannello di controllo audio solo se li riprosuco singolarmente
<UPex> come posso risolvere ??
<akis24> UPex: apri le impostazioni audio e togli la spunta che blocca la riproduzione dei suoni di sistema  e prova
<UPex> da dove akis?
<UPex> è attiva la riproduzione dei suoni
<UPex> dal pannello di controllo audio, anche se clicco test non emette nessun suono, ma l'audio però è funzionante
<takealookaround> ciao gente, come faccio a trovare e installare nuovi fonts per libreoffice?
<cristian_c> !chat | takealookaround
<ubot-it> takealookaround: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<super> è possibile mai che la mia macchina è ferma da stamattina nel processo di dowload dei pipelight
<super> Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├──────────┐
<super>  │                                                                           │
<super>  │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA
<super>  │
<super>  │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<super>  │
<super>  │ IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement
<Mr_Pan> è andato ...
<krabador> oh Mr_Pan ,se gli eri affezionato, cercavi di trattenerlo
<krabador> piuttosto che stare qui a rimpiangerlo
<Mr_Pan> non ha visto la licenza M4 da accettare ?!
<krabador> è ostica, parecchio
<krabador> spesso nel terminale non si vede "ok" "annulla"
<krabador> supersonic, basta che dai ok
<krabador> in quella schermata
<krabador> ed il sistema ti sorriderà di nuovo
<supersonic> ma non mi fa dare ok
<Carlin0> gnanche premendo tab ?
<supersonic> no
<krabador> supersonic, metti il terminale a tutto schermmo
<krabador> !image | supersonic
<ubot-it> supersonic: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fa uno bello screenshot, e mettilo su imgur
<krabador> non scordarti di incollare il link qui
<supersonic> ok
<supersonic> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<supersonic> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<supersonic> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<krabador> premere stamp , ti ha causato tutto questo?
<supersonic> avevo chiuso e riaperto il terminale per ricominciare il processo da capo
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<supersonic> mi riesce di nuovo quella schermata
<supersonic> è da oggi che sono impallato per scaricare questi pipe
<krabador> supersonic, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> seleziona server principale, non quello italiano
<krabador> chiudi , e chiudi anche alla richiesta di aggiornare
<krabador> vai nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<supersonic> grazie (Y)
<krabador> tutto a posto ?
<supersonic> si
<supersonic> scusa ma sono un novello di ubuntu
<krabador> figurati, per qualsiasi cosa, chiedi pure
<krabador> per cio' che non riguarda il sistema  /j  #ubuntu-it-chat
<Eagle2> notte a tutti
<walubunt> ho un vecchio 386 con scheda video "nvidia geforce 7600 gt" ..ma in fase d'installazione tramite cd inizialmente va ,poco dopo la schermata vidio mi va in crasc ..non riesco a capire  il perchè?..quancuno è cosi gentile da potermi dire qualcosa??..
<walubunt> scusate buona serata a tutti..
<cristian_c> walubunt: hai i requisiti minimi per ubuntu?
<krabador> walubunt, 386 ?
<krabador> un 80-386 ?
<walubunt> i386...ram ho un giga e mezzo..
<walubunt> processore 64 bit
<cristian_c> walubunt: il processore
<cristian_c> modello precisp
<cristian_c> +l
<walubunt> unìattimo che lo accendo
<alfabreda> Buona sera se non è troppo tardi per un supporto; vorrei sapere se i drive del proprio pc ci sono anche in versione Ubuntu.
<alfabreda> Parlo di un dell  inspiron 1545, e non ho la possibilità di attivare la web cam. Sapete che posso fare?
<krabador> "i drive" ?
<cristian_c> alfabreda: ti conviene fare un supporto avviabile
<krabador> le periferiche, o i driver di periferica ?
<cristian_c> e provare in modalità live
<walubunt> AmD athlon 64 processor 3200
<cristian_c> walubunt: ti conviene provare  con qualcosa di più 'leggero'
<cristian_c> walubunt: come xubuntu o lubuntu
<alfabreda> ma mi state prendendo per il culo lre maiale dekke vostre madri?
<walubunt> ricevuto ti ringrazio per la cortesia...ciao
<cristian_c> alfabreda: ohhh, piano con le offese
<cristian_c> alfabreda: dove la vedi la presa per il culo in 'fa un supporto avviabile'
<cristian_c> e 'prova in modalità live'
<cristian_c> ?
<alfabreda> ah quì si scherza, c avete ragione
<cristian_c> alfabreda: non stavo scherzando
<alfabreda> e quindi?
<cristian_c> ma se non ti interessa il consiglio, fa niente, nessun problema
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-10
<alfabreda> ma quale consiglio? datemi un link, o un like se vis attrae
<cristian_c> alfabreda: ah, ma sei tu che trolli
<cristian_c> dillo prima
<alfabreda> ripeto: dove minchia si trovano i driver da scaricare pe stu spacchio di dell? che nel sito officiale c'è solo per windows merda
<cristian_c> alfabreda: modera i termini per piacere, punto primo, che non siamo in osteria
<cristian_c> se vuoi ricevere supporto
<Carlin0> alfabreda,  sempre con sta minchia in bocca
<cristian_c> alfabreda: il canale è loggato
<alfabreda> perchè l hai  notato, ti garba?
<cristian_c> alfabreda: poi ti ho detto di avviare un supporto dvd o usb, in modalità sessione di prova
<alfabreda> loggato? cosa è la loggia della P2? aiutate inverce di zuzzurellare
<Carlin0> +q ?
<cristian_c> alfabreda: calmati un attimo, ultimo avvertimento
<alfabreda> si ma di aiutare con qualche link? dal terminale? noo?
<cristian_c> alfabreda: il canale è loggato in modo da essere utile per la ricerca, nessun complotto
<cristian_c> alfabreda: qui non si danno link a caso
<cristian_c> alfabreda: si pongono problemi, si danno possibili risposte e soluzioni
<alfabreda> driver dell  inspiron 1545 WEB cam
<cristian_c> alfabreda: ma l'hai avviata la live?
<Carlin0> nessuno è obbligato a fare nulla qui alfabreda si aiuta la gente che si presenta educatamente non chi insulta le madri altrui
<cristian_c> o la tua impazienza te lo impedisce?
<alfabreda> impazienza
<cristian_c> alfabreda: Carlin0 ha ragione, qui si fa supporto nei limite del possibile, non si prendono ordini come i camerieri al bar
<cristian_c> notare che non hai risposto alle domande che ti sono state poste, alfabreda
<alfabreda> l ho trovato, grazie!! ciao sono troppo un genio. Grazie del servizio; tieni il resto. e poi si dice dash non live
<cristian_c> alfabreda: sono due cose diverse
<alfabreda> infatti, cosa è la live?
<cristian_c> la dash non c'entra niente con live
<cristian_c> alfabreda: come scritto prima , è la modalità di prova di ubuntu
<cristian_c> che ti permette di provare l'os senza installarlo fisicamente sull'hard disk
<alfabreda> dell'os a me mi garba il midollo oss; a ma te parli dell'os buco?
<cristian_c> os = sistema operativo
<alfabreda> ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> alfabreda: fai il boot da dvd, scegli 'try ubuntu without installing' e vedi se la webcam è riconosciuta dal kernel
<cristian_c> that's it (cit. krabador)
<alfabreda> cioè, ingegnere dell informatica, mi fai distruggere un grattacelo per vedere se c'è una finestra?
<cristian_c> alfabreda: è il modo più veloce per farlo, se non hai ancora installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> e non sono ignegnere
<cristian_c> *ingegnere
<alfabreda> ti chiedo di istallare un drive in ubuntu e mi dici di istallare ubuntu? allora forse si che vi ci vuole delle ore per capire una richiesta..
<cristian_c> ehhh, ma quant'è sveglio....
<flynn> Salve a tutti
<zairo> ciao scusate la mia ignoranza...io dovrei installare foremost (nn ho ubuntu) lo posso utilizzare?
<nex_necis> zairo: è affascinante entrare in un canale ubuntu quando non si ha ubuntu, è un pò come un etero che va a rimorchiare in un gay bar
<akis24> !chat | zairo
<ubot-it> zairo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zairo> perchè qualche merda mi ha inviato un file criptatore che mi ha esteso i file in MICRO e mi ha cancellato anche le shadow copy
<zairo> ho usato recuvera, shadowexplorer.....non so più come fare è due giorni che imoazzisco nei vari forum ed avevo trovato questa soluzione...
<akis24> zairo: sai leggere ?  chiedi in chat e se qualcuno sa' ti risponde magari
<zairo> nex-necis: simpaticissimo...bella similitudine.....
<zairo> grazie, ma tutti simpatici ni sta chat?
<iM0k> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | iM0k
<ubot-it> iM0k: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<iM0k> akis24 sei disponibile per una info in pm?
<akis24> iM0k:  di pure qui in canale
<akis24> iM0k:  riguarda ubuntu o altro ?
<iM0k> sisi riguarda ubuntu
<iM0k> volevo kiedere se tu hai mai fatto una chiavetta usb live
<iM0k> ho letto un macello di guide ma tutte senza risultato
<akis24> iM0k:  certo mi è capitato  specie se ti riferisci a creare una live usb di ubuntu
<iM0k> anzi
<iM0k> con il medesimo NTLDR is missing.
<iM0k> creata la chiavetta mi da questo errore
<iM0k> sai cosa potrebbe essere?
<akis24> iM0k:  vuoi creare una live usb di ubuntu o cosa ?
<iM0k> si si una chiavetta dove posso far partire ubuntu da boot
<akis24> iM0k: sei su sistema windows al momento ?
<iM0k> no ubuntu
<iM0k> ubuntu 15.10
<akis24> iM0k:  non hai altri sistemi  sul pc ?
<iM0k> si windows 10
<iM0k> ho provato un sacco di programmi di windows come unetbootin e simili
<iM0k> anche provato il creatore di dischi di avvio di ubuntu
<iM0k> ma sempre los tesso identico errore quando avvio il boot da usb
<iM0k> ci sei?
<akis24> !usbwin | iM0k
<ubot-it> iM0k: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<iM0k> gia usato
<iM0k> niente da fare
<akis24> iM0k: devi seguire la procedura uefi per avviare  ..
<akis24> !uefi | iM0k
<ubot-it> iM0k: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<iM0k> cioe non capisco
<akis24> iM0k: in quanto a creare la usb puoi sempre crearla da terminale usando il comando dd → esempio dd if=percorsofile.iso of=/dev/sdx
<iM0k> in che senso devo impostare la uefi
<akis24> iM0k:  dovresti leggere è spiegato come impiostare il bios per avviare  la live usb
<akis24> impostare*
<iM0k> ma non basta impostare il bios come primario su usb?
<akis24> iM0k: hai bios uefi ?
<ghigo> ciao è da ieri che ho installato xubuntu
<akis24> iM0k: oppure un pc su cui hai installato tu winz
<akis24> ciao ghigo
<iM0k> akis24 non so come si guarda se ho un bios uefi
<iM0k> tu sai dirmi come si fa?
<iM0k> ciao ghigo
<iM0k> benvenuto! :D
<ghigo> grazie!
<akis24> iM0k:  ti basta leggere il manuale .. del pc o della scheda madre se si tratta di pc desktop
<ghigo> vedo che va molto bene rispetto a prima il mio pc però ho alcune domande
<iM0k> no e' un notebook asus A54C series
<akis24> ghigo: fai le domande
<ghigo> tipo per scaricare alcuni programmi devo cercare la versione per ubuntu anche se ho xubuntu 15.10?
<akis24> iM0k: acquistato con winz10 ?
<ghigo> sono proprio alle prime armi
<iM0k> no con win 7
<iM0k> ghigo xubuntu e' una derivata di ubuntu quindi credo di si
<akis24> iM0k:  verifica anche md5sum della iso scaricata ..
<iM0k> cioe?
<akis24> !md5sum | iM0k
<ubot-it> iM0k: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<iM0k> ok
<iM0k> tnx
<ghigo> e poi quando cerco qualche programma da scaricare vedo che ci sono sempre tante versioni di ubuntu
<ghigo> e non sempre c'è l'ultima
<ghigo> è uguaòe?
<akis24> ghigo:  tu che versioen hai installato ?
<ghigo> xubuntu 15.10
<akis24> versione*
<akis24> ghigo: perfetto è l'ultima versione
<ghigo> 32bit
<ghigo> ho un vaio che aveva windows vista con 2 gb di ram
<akis24> ghigo: i programmi da installare puoi usare ubuntu software center se ancora presente oppure il gestore di pacchetti " synaptic "
<ghigo> okay grazie
<ghigo> poi
<ghigo> non mi vanno le cuffie
<ghigo> quando le attacco
<ghigo> al pc
<ghigo> cioè le casse del computer normale vanno ma se attacco le cuffie non va più
<akis24> ghigo:  vai sul menu → multimedia → regolazione del volume pulse audio e prova con quello  a vedere se riesci a farle funzionare
<akis24> ghigo: oppure sul pannello in alto icona del volume cliccaci e seleziona " impostazioni audio "
<ghigo> ho fatto cosi ma non sono riuscito a farle andare
<akis24> ghigo apri il terminale  e  digita alsamixer  e poi posta uno screen qui in canale
<akis24> !image | ghigo
<ubot-it> ghigo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ghigo> [url=http://i.imgur.com/HbUzJtL.png]
<ghigo>   [img]http://imgur.com/HbUzJtLl.png[/img]
<ghigo> [/url]
<ghigo> http://imgur.com/HbUzJtLl.png
<akis24> ghigo: spostati con le frecce sul cursore  speaker  premi m e poi con la freccia in alto aumenta il volume al massimo  e riposta screen dopo averlo fatto
<akis24> ghigo:  successivamente lo farai anche sulle altre voci con sotto " mm "  o perlomeno su " mic "
<ghigo> http://imgur.com/Ambirewl.png
<akis24> ghigo:  quando finisci usa il tasto esc
<akis24> ghigo prova a vedere se vanno le cuffie adesso
<ghigo> non vanno ancofa
<akis24> ghigo prima esc  e poi riprovi
<akis24> ghigo dalle casse del pc senti l'audio ?
<ghigo> si
<akis24> ghigo:  a meno che non hai problemi al connettore dovrebbero sentirsi  adesso
<ghigo> ho provato varie cuffie
<akis24> ghigo:  seleziona icona audio e apri impostazioni audio  vediam ole varie finestre come sono messe
<ghigo> non so
<ghigo> akis24 grazie mille per tutto ho avuto un imoprevisto e devo uscire di casa subito
<ghigo> scusami
<akis24> ok
<ghigo> grazie davver
<akis24> di nulla
<iM0k> scusate come lo creo un collegamento sul desktop di una applicazione?
<iM0k> per non avere tutte le icone sulla dash
<glpiana> iM0k, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/LauncherFileDesktop
<Iperbole> Buongiorno, sapete dirmi dove trovo su Ubuntu studio la guida alle scorciatoie da tastiera?
<iM0k> scusa akis24 ma non c'e' un modo di farlo con la parte grafica?
<iM0k> non da riga di comando
<iM0k> trovato
<iM0k> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4023380
<iM0k> rieccomi
<plm> salve a tutti.
<plm> sto installando kubuntu su un notebook toshiba su cui era già installato. Ho usato le stesse partizioni, ma al momento di installare grub qualcosa non va. di fatto non lo installa.
<plm> *kubuntu 14.04 LTS
<plm> sul pc è installato anche windows 10. il dual boot funzionava fino a prima della nuova installazione.
<iM0k> plm: hai per caso windows funzionante su quel pc?
<plm> si iM0k
<iM0k> scarica questo programma
<iM0k> http://www.partitionwizard.com/
<iM0k> e segui questa guida
<iM0k> http://www.aranzulla.it/programmi-per-partizionare-hard-disk-28963.html
<iM0k> cancella le partizioni dove hai installato precedentemente linux
<iM0k> poi riavvia con il cd di linux da boot
<iM0k> e fai l'installazione fatta bene
<iM0k> ;)
<plm> iM0k, non vorrei formattare la partizione /home
<plm> in compenso installando ho formattato / e swap
<iM0k> avrai sicuramente compromesso quache file
<iM0k> oppure l'installazione del grub non e' andata a buon fine
<iM0k> quindi ti conviene formattare e reinstallare da capo in maniera esatta
<plm> più probabile la seconda. ovvero install di grub non a buon fine.
<glpiana> iM0k, per cortesia non consigliare mai più software esterno e blog esterni. c'è una documentazione ufficiale cui affidarsi
<plm> glpiana, :D
<glpiana> plm, hai un errore specifico da riportare?
<plm> al momento dell'install mi diceva solo che l'install non è andato a buon fine. e al momento non riesco ad accedere all'install di kubuntu per cui non riesco ad accedere ad un log.
<glpiana> plm, scegli manualmente le partizioni o fai fare a lui in automatico andando ad aggiornare la versione esistente?
<plm> ho fatto la scelta manuale e formattato / e assegnato (senza formattazione /home).
<plm> praticamente ho installato il core da zero senza aggiornare la versione precedente.
<glpiana> plm, non è che metti mano alla posizione di grub?
<plm> no, ho lasciato la (unica) opzione predefinita
<glpiana> plm, all'inizio dell'installazione metti la spunta ad aggiornamenti e software di terze parti?
<plm> sì
<glpiana> plm, prova a eseguire l'installazione senza quelle spunte e vediamo se cambia qualcosa
<plm> glpiana, ho davanti la tabella di partizione del disco. ho preparato per formattare / e assegnato /home. c'è una tendina sulla posizione in cui installare grub. la posizione di default è /dev/sda.
<glpiana> plm, lascia così e procedi
<plm> nella tabella di partizione c'è una partizione efi (/dev/sda2). lascio così?
<plm> ok
<plm> ok, copia dei files in corso
<plm> install in corso
<plm> glpiana, allora, adesso non mi ha dato errori per l'install di grub, però all'avvio grub non appare e si lancia cmq windows
<glpiana> plm, quanti dischi hai fisicamente nel pc?
<plm> 1
<glpiana> plm, mi sa di problema relativo a uefi. stai seguendo gli stessi passi che hai seguito quando hai installato la prima volta?
<plm> mi pare di sì. cmq la configurazione del bios dovrebbe essere la stessa perché non ho fatto modifiche.
<plm> l'unica differenza è stata nel frattempo l'aggiornamento da windows8 a windows10
<glpiana> plm, controlla il bios, mica che sia stato reimpostato dall'aggiornamento. altro non saprei dirti al riguardo perchè non ho esperienza con uefi
<plm> come devo impostarlo nel caso?
<glpiana> !uefi | plm
<ubot-it> plm: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<plm> grazie
<ghigo> ciao!
<ghigo> avevo gia scritto prima per un problema quando collego le auricolari al pc poi son dovuto andare via e non ho avuto modo di finire
<ghigo> il problema è che quando collego le auricolari non mi va più il suono
<ghigo> mentre senza auricolari va tutto bene
<smaug> salve a tutti
<smaug> vorrei aggiornare il mio xubuntu dalla 14.04 alla 15.10
<smaug> bassta dare dist-upgrade?
<smaug> o potrei incorrere in in convenienti?
<smaug> dovrei avere / e /home su due differenti partizioni (in ext2)
<smaug> non posso effettuare il backup completo del sistema, per questo mi preme che non si rischi di perdere dati
<akis24> smaug:  intanto in ogni caso un backup è consigliabile  ma poi passeresti da una versione LTS a una versione con supporto a nove mesi  tra le altre cose salteresti gli avanzamenti precedenti  non mi sembra consigliabile ti consiglio di aspettare che ad aprile esca la 16.04 per  avanzare di versione
<akis24> smaug: considerando che la 16.04 è una versione LTS come la tua
<smaug> akis24: in effetti hai perfettamente ragione, solitamente vado di LTS in LTS e riduco i problemi al minimo.. in realtà l'aggiornamento mi serve solo per far partire un utility non più supportata prima della 15.04
<smaug> ma credo che aspetterò a questo punto :)
<akis24> smaug:  ormai la data è vicina e ti eviti parecchi rischi
<smaug> vero, si sa che kernel avrà la 16.04? ci sono già rumors?
<glpiana> smaug, 4.4.0-2-generic
<ghigo> ciao a tutti non so se i miei messaggi sono arrivati sono nuovo di xubuntu e ancora non ho capito bene neanche come funziona questa chat ahah.. qualcuno mi può aiutare per il problema con l'auricolare
<ghigo> ?
<ghigo> grazie mille
<Lia> Salve chiedo aiuto per il mio modesto netobook che monta un processore Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455   @ 1.66GHz con 2 Gb di memoria ram sul quale gira Xubuntu 15.04 . Il problema è che sia con Firefox che con Chromium la cpu arriva  immediatamente al 100%, anche con una o due schede aperte. Vedere anche un semplice filmato su YT risulta praticamente impossibile. Vorrei capire se c'è qualcosa che non va o se semplicemente le risorse della mia macchina sono tr
<Lia> oppo limitate. Ringrazio chi vorrà aiutarmi
<akis24> Lia: ti consiglierei di provare in live per vedere se il tuo pc ha gli stessi problemi che segnali sul sistema installato  nel caso ti consiglierei di provare con lubuntu 15.10
<Lia> akis24, grazie per il consiglio, proverò a creare una live appena possibile per verificare quanto mi hai detto. Preso per buono questo, è possibile che la mia CPU sia così poco performante da non non permettermi di usare il browser?
<akis24> Lia:  tra le altre cose i filmati su youtube specie con flash richiedono parecchie risorse  prova a impostare la modalita' html5  qui :  https://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=it&gl=IT
<Lia> akis24, evito tendenzialmente di usare flash, uso già html5 su YT
<akis24> Lia:  considera che quel pc non è diciamo il massimo .. oppure prova come detto prima da live con lubuntu che è la versione che richiede meno risorse
<Lia> akis24, al momento ho thunderbird, skype e xchat in funzione ed in tutto sto usando l'11% della cpu. Sembra un problema legato ai browser
<akis24> Lia: se vuoi dare un occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4668364
<Lia> akis24, va bene grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> Lia:  e anche qui magari qualcosa di utile la trovi https://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/Utilizzo%20eccessivo%20della%20CPU
<Lia> per ora grazie
<Vas7> Salve potete darmi supporto per installazione ubuntu 15?
<Vas7> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> !chedi | Vas7
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chedi'
<krabador> !chiedi | Vas7
<ubot-it> Vas7: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Vas7> Durante installazione da usb di Ubuntu 15 schermata nera con cursore lampeggiante in alto a sinistra, premetto che su un altro PC parte tranquillamente quindi escludiamo problema us
<krabador> Vas7, i bios dei pc non vedono le usb nello stesso modo
<krabador> "Durante installazione" o al boot ?
<Vas7> Al boot
<krabador> come hai fatto la pendrive ?
<Vas7> Con tutti e tre programmi consigliati dalla guida
<krabador> "tutti e 3 " ?
<Vas7> Nel senso che li ho provati tutti e tre
<krabador> puoi linkarmi la guida, per favore?
<Vas7> Ti dici programma un secondo
<krabador> Vas7, no, linkami la guida, per favore
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Vas7> Universale usb installer
<krabador> Vas7, puoi linkare la guda che hai seguito ?
<Vas7> Quella del sito ufficiale Ubuntu.organizzare
<Vas7> Dove si scarica immagine
<krabador> Vas7, link .
<Vas7> Sto da table
<Vas7> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Vas7> Ecco lino
<Vas7> Link
<krabador> Vas7, controlla l'md5 della iso scaricata
<krabador> Vas7, "Ubuntu 15" ---> quale? (i numeri oltre il 15 non sono accessori)
<Vas7> 15.10
<krabador> !md5 | Vas7
<ubot-it> Vas7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<krabador> consultando questo link , per 15.10
<Vas7> ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.
<krabador> Vas7, confronta l'md5 della iso che hai scaricato
<krabador> con quello riportato nel link
<Vas7> Non ho capito
<krabador> !md5 | Vas7
<ubot-it> Vas7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> apri il primo link.
<Vas7> Dovrei ricaricare Iso
<Vas7> Ma se da un altro desktop funziona?
<krabador> Vas7, non ce l'hai piu'?
<krabador> la iso scaricata ?
<Vas7> Sì
<krabador> Vas7, hai presente quando ti ho scritto  "<krabador> Vas7, i bios dei pc non vedono le usb nello stesso modo " ?
<krabador> controlla l'md5 della iso.
<Vas7> Quindi non c'entra il BIOS
<iM0k> ragazzi qualcuno usa hexchat?
<krabador> !chat | iM0k
<ubot-it> iM0k: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Vas7> Sto installando cygwin e ti dico
<Aleessandro> ciao a tutti, posso fare una domanda?
<jester-> !chiedi | Aleessandro
<ubot-it> Aleessandro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Aleessandro> scusate ;) .... sto provando a far resuscitare un vecchio vaio, ho formattato l'hd e montato su chiavetta s.o. ubuntu 15.0 quando accende il pc mi appare schermata con le scelte e procedo con la prova senza instalalre, parte ubuntu ma ogni 10 secondi schermo nero e dopo qualche altro secondo il pc va in standby .... cosa può essere?
<jester-> Aleessandro: al menu tato F6 e setta nomodeset
<jester-> tasto°
<Aleessandro> menu iniziale?
<jester-> si al boot della live
<Aleessandro> provo al volo
<Aleessandro> non accetta f6 non succede nulla
<jester-> Aleessandro: sotto non hai selta tasti Fx lingua e palle varie?
<jester-> al menu prova ubuntu e palle varie
<krabador> Aleessandro, se hai fatto con unetbootin, non hai il menu di boot ubuntu
<Aleessandro> non so se ho fatto unetbootin
<krabador> come hai fatto la pendrive ?
<jester-> Aleessandro: in prova ubuntu sei andato dal menu al boot immagino
<Aleessandro> si ecco ho fatto con unetbootin ora ho visto programma
<krabador> Aleessandro, allora, rifalla con universal usb installer
<krabador> !usbwin | Aleessandro
<ubot-it> Aleessandro: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> formatta , scarica questo programma ,e  rifalla
<Aleessandro> ok ti ringrazio e riprovo subito
<Vas7> Durante installazione da usb di Ubuntu 15 schermata nera con cursore lampeggiante in alto a sinistra, premetto che su un altro PC parte tranquillamente quindi escludiamo problema us
<Vas7> Usb
<krabador> Vas7, bravo che sei , a ripetere le domande
<krabador> ma hai controllato l'md5 della iso ?
<Vas7> Sì
<krabador> e come si dice, quando ti è stato chiesto di controllare ?
<Vas7> Sono differenti
<Vas7> Ho cliccato compare
<krabador> perfetto , e quindi che fai, ripeti la domanda iniziale, piuttosto che sengnalare una cosa del genere ?
<Vas7> Ho fatto un incolla sbagliato prima nn era per questa categoria
<Vas7> Chat
<Vas7> Quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> Vas7, in caso di md5 differenti, devi , riscaricare la iso , e rifare la pendrive usb
<krabador> !usbwin | Vas7
<ubot-it> Vas7: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> perchè la iso è corrotta
<Vas7> Ok provo grazie
<plm> allora... ho provato a fixare il bootloader con boot-repair-disk. il sistema si avvia, ma ora dovrei installare il bootloader.
<plm> ho quindi impartito il comando sudo grub-install --efi-directory=/dev/sda2
<AiutatemiPlease> Spesso mi capita che ubuntu freezi randomicamente, cosa posso fare?
<plm> ma ho ricevuto un errore: "grub-install: errore: recupero del percorso canonico di "udev" non riuscito"
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: da quando si verifica il problema?
<plm> qualche consiglio?
<AiutatemiPlease> Da quando l'ho installato
<AiutatemiPlease> Circa ogni 4-5h freeza, costringendomi a riavviare il pc
<cristian_c> plm: dove hai recuperato il comando?
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: su quale pc?
<plm> cristian_c, man grub-install
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: con quale ubuntu?
<plm> ho trovato l'opzione efi-directory ed ho pensato che facesse al caso mio, visto che il sistema è installato in modalità uefi, ma grub non ne vuole sapere di andare.
<cristian_c> !paste | plm
<ubot-it> plm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> plm: puoi postare una schermata di gparted?
<plm> non posso pastare perché sono su un altro pc. sull'altro ancora non ho installato xchat ;)
<AiutatemiPlease> Fx-8320, GTX 970, Ga-970a-ud3p, Liqmax 2 240mm, Hyperx cl11 2x4gb @1866mhz,ssd sandisk 128gb (windows), hdd seagate 500gb (UBUNTU GNOME 15.10)
<cristian_c> plm: ci sono diverse alternative
<cristian_c> plm: tra cui la webchat
<AiutatemiPlease> Cosa ne dite?
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: quando hai avviato la live non hai riscontrato problemi simili?
<AiutatemiPlease> No, solo dopo averlo installato
<plm> mmh non le conosco, cristian_c. se mi dai indicazioni procedo.
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> plm: http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<AiutatemiPlease> Non mi trova pastebinit
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<AiutatemiPlease> Ho capito, non trova il pacchetto
<cristian_c> !paste | AiutatemiPlease
<ubot-it> AiutatemiPlease: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AiutatemiPlease> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15010276/
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: quali driver nvidia hai installato?
<AiutatemiPlease> Quelli proprietari testati
<AiutatemiPlease> obv
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: con gli open stessi problemi?
<AiutatemiPlease> Intendi il pacchetto .run?
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: no
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: dic
<AiutatemiPlease> linka
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: di quale pacchetto run stai parlando?
<AiutatemiPlease> quello che si scarica da sito nvidia
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: hai scaricato un pacchetto run?
<plm> eccomi.
<plm> come ti dicevo sono su due pc diversi.
<plm> e non potevo passare il link allo screenshot dall'uno all'altro.
<AiutatemiPlease> Ero crashato, lol
<AiutatemiPlease> Ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> plm: puoi entrare qui con l'altro pc, nessuno te lo impedisce
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: hai scaricato un pacchetto run?
<AiutatemiPlease> Ora no, lo devo scaricare?
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: ora no? E quando l'hai scaricato?
<plm> scusa, ma come ti dicevo non ho ancora  installato xchat
<plm> cmq vista la schermata?
<cristian_c> plm: http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<AiutatemiPlease> Da ubuntu 14.04 in giù ho sempre usato i drivers aggiuntivi (dal pannello di controllo). Ora sto scaricando i driver dal sito nvidia
<AiutatemiPlease> Come li installo?
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: li avevi già installati, precedentemente?
<cristian_c> dal sito nvidia
<AiutatemiPlease> Sulla versione che sto usando ora no mai
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: allora non lo fare
<AiutatemiPlease> ah... ok
<AiutatemiPlease> Quindi?
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: intendo, con i driver di default, riscontri problemi?
<AiutatemiPlease> Certo
<plm_> cristian_c: eccomi
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: e quando hai installato i driver nvidia da driver aggiuntivi?
<plm_> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/iJEu93ZxSbq0XkXMubYQ
<AiutatemiPlease> 10 minuti dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> plm_: quale versione di ubuntu utilizzi?
<plm_> kubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: e quindi nei primi 10 minuti hai riscontrato problemi?
<cristian_c> plm_: spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> che ti ha costretto a reinstallare il bootloader
<AiutatemiPlease> No, solo dopo aver installato i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: allora:
<plm_> avevo un pc in dual boot: windows 10 e ubuntu (ma l'avev un po' incasinato) e ho pensato di rifare una install nuova di kubuntu.
<cristian_c> cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: intendo, con i driver di default, riscontri problemi?
<cristian_c> <AiutatemiPlease> Certo
<cristian_c> non è come dici
<AiutatemiPlease> Ma che...
<AiutatemiPlease> Aspetta
<plm_> ho quindi avviato da dvd, ho fatto la partizione manuale, ho indicato la partizione / (formattata) e la partizione /home (non formattata). Ho indicato lo swap e sono andato avanti.
<plm_> Su consiglio di glpiana ho installato senza mettere spunte su software di terze parti.
<cristian_c> plm_: in manuale viene anche chiesto dove installare il bootloader
<AiutatemiPlease> Con quelli di default non lo so perchè ho messo subito i driver nvidia dato che le finestre laggavano
<plm_> ho lasciato l'opzione predefinita (/dev/sda) su consiglio di glpiana
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: ok
<plm_> l'install si è completata senza errori apparenti, ma quando ho riavviato non mi è partito grub.
<cristian_c> plm_: in un sistema uefi, si installa il bootloader nella partizione efi
<cristian_c> se la tabella è gpt
<cristian_c> come pare nel tuo casp
<plm_> siccome eravamo in chato con gl* mi ha linkato alla pagina della documentazione relativa ai sistemi uefi e là ho trovato il link per bootrepair.
<cristian_c> plm_: e poi...
<plm_> seguendo le indicazioni di boot-repair ho fatto partire il sistema kubuntu appena installato e ora devo installare grub per farlo andare.
<cristian_c> plm_: e bpot repair non ha prodotto un log?
<plm_> come ti dicevo ho provato con grub-instal --efi-directory=/dev/sda2, ma ho avuto quel particolare errore.
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: allora:
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: hai detto che ogni X ore va in freeze il sistema, giusto?
<plm_> non so, non ho visto. ho visto che con bootrepair sono entrato su kubuntu e ora lo sto usando.
<plm_> però devo installare in modo permanente ed efficace grub per uefi.
<cristian_c> plm_: nel senso, parte direttamente kubuntu?
<plm_> sì. sono su kubuntu ora.
<cristian_c> senza possibilità di far apparire il grub in cui lanciare windows
<plm_> esatto. praticamente boot repair offriva un suo grub. con alcune opzioni di scelta: ho chiesto ubuntu e si è avviato kubuntu normalmente.
<AiutatemiPlease> Esattamente, ma ora ho notato che gli ultimi due crash sono dovuti all'apertura  della finestra di dialogo di Firefox per il download. Potrebbe c'entrare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> plm_: posta il log di bootrepair
<cristian_c> linkalo, non postarlo in canale
<AiutatemiPlease> O sarà solo una coincidenza?
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: beh, se i crash si sono verificati anche in altre circostanze, è una coincidenza
<plm_> mmh come ci accedo al log di bootrepair se sono su kubuntu?
<AiutatemiPlease> Perfetto, come procedo?
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: se c'è stato un crash, forse trovi delle tracce nei log di sistema
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: dirigiti in /var/log e apri il file syslog
<plm_> intanto per rendermi conto ho dato un mount ed in effetti ha montato le partizioni /dev/sda7 come / e /dev/sda9 come /home
<AiutatemiPlease> Ok, now?
<plm_> come ti dicevo io ho usato il boot repair disk (come avrei potuto installare la versione grafica senza accedere a k*)?
<cristian_c> plm_: c'è un pulsante, nella finestra di bootrepair chiamato 'create a bootinfo summary'
<cristian_c> plm_: non hai usato bootrepair in versione grafica?
<cristian_c> plm_: però ora puoi usarlo
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: a che ora si è verificato l'ultimo crash certificato?
<cristian_c> ore:minuti
<AiutatemiPlease> 20:06
<plm_> no, ho scaricato una iso di boot-repair-disk e ho lanciato quello. per usare boot repair grafico dovrei prima installarlo.
<plm_> non so se va a pescare quel log.
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: allora, pastebinna il log
<cristian_c> !paste | AiutatemiPlease
<ubot-it> AiutatemiPlease: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | plm_
<ubot-it> plm_: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<AiutatemiPlease> Tutto?
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: sì, su pastebin
<plm_> intanto sto installando.
<plm_> ok, lo sto lanciando.
<AiutatemiPlease> è troppo lungo, mi dà 502 bad gateway
<AiutatemiPlease> faccio le ultime 20 righe?
<plm_> ok, ci sono due pulsanti: riparazione raccomandata e crea riepilogo bootinfo
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: ok
<cristian_c> plm_: perfetto
<plm_> quindi chiedo le info?
<plm_> o vado di riparazione direttamente?
<AiutatemiPlease> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15010462/
<AiutatemiPlease> Grazie per la disponibilità
<plm_> cristian_c le info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15010470
<cristian_c> io vedo solo questo: gnome-session[1284]: (gnome-shell:1425): Clutter-WARNING **: clutter-actor.c:9919: Actor 'StWidget' tried to allocate a size of 0,00 x -2,00
<AiutatemiPlease> Anche io
<cristian_c> non è molto aggiornato
<AiutatemiPlease> Eh ma appunto, sono freez non crash
<AiutatemiPlease> freeze*
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: dopo il crash delle 20:06 hai riavviato l'os?
<cristian_c> plm_: hai anche grub opensuse
<AiutatemiPlease> Scusami, forse non l'ho letto. Dopo i freeze sono costretto a riavviare forzatamente
<plm_> avevo. opensuse l'ho usato per un po' e poi l'ho rimosso.
<plm_> però da quanto leggo, efi ne tiene memoria.
<plm_> al punto che se c'era ubuntu e ora installo kubuntu lui scriverà cmq ubuntu.
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: aspetta un attimo
<plm_> cmq come fixo?
<cristian_c> =================== efibootmgr -v BootCurrent: 0001
<cristian_c> Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager HD(2,e1800,82000,9199affd-0710-11e3-8a7c-8c08b700a7e5)File(EFIMicrosoftBootbootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...a................ Boot0001* ubuntu HD(2,e1800,82000,9199affd-0710-11e3-8a7c-8c08b700a7e5)File(EFIubuntushimx64.efi)
<plm_> mmmh...
<cristian_c> =================== UEFI/Legacy mode: BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this installed-session. SecureBoot disabled.
<plm_> cioè? scusa se sono un po' di legno.
<plm_> cristian_c: che dici?
<cristian_c> =================== Suggested repair The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility would reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda7, using the following options: sda2/boot/efi, Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s fix-windows-boot use-standard-efi-file
<cristian_c> plm_: allora, prima di tutto riavvia
<cristian_c> plm_: nel caso, non dovesse apparire il grub, riattiva il secure boot
<cristian_c> plm_: o meglio, riattiva la modalità uefi, se attualmente hai il bios in modalità legacy
<plm_> il bios è uefi. ho verificato.
<plm_> quindi secure boot lo tengo comunque disattivato, giusto?
<cristian_c> plm_: il bios uefi può essere impostato in due modalità
<plm_> uefi è legacy o uefi.
<cristian_c> plm_: intanto , prova
<plm_> il secure boot è diverso: enabled/disabled
<plm_> =================== Suggested repair
<plm_> The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility would reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda7, using the following options:        sda2/boot/efi,
<plm_> Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s   fix-windows-boot use-standard-efi-file
<cristian_c> come spiegato prima
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: torno fra poco
<plm_> stando a questo suggerimento dovrei eseguire la riparazione consigliata?
<cristian_c> plm_: prova a riattivare la modalità uefi
<AiutatemiPlease> Sono crashato
<AiutatemiPlease> Freezato*
<AiutatemiPlease> Sono tornato
<AiutatemiPlease> Dicevi?
<AiutatemiPlease> Quale mi consigliate tra Fedora e Debian?
<Mr_Pan> AiutatemiPlease, il fatto che il canale si  chiami Ubuntu ti suggerisce niente?!
<krabador> Mr_Pan, shhhh che lo mandi in confusione
<AiutatemiPlease> Non per essere insolente, fino ad ora mi sta dando solo problemi :)
<krabador> che magari sono hardware
<krabador> e non riesci a diagnosticare.
<Mr_Pan> AiutatemiPlease, tutto può essere ... le configurazioi sono tutte diverse... ma non puoi fare una domanda del genere.. :D
<krabador> Mr_Pan, shhhh,  che poi ti da del ragazzinonn
<AiutatemiPlease> Da ubuntu 14.04 in giù e tutte le altre distro funzionano
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: allora
<AiutatemiPlease> Ma prima avete letto?
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, installa 12.04, allora. o fai quello che ti pare. diversi kernel interpellano diversamente l'hardware arrivando anche a celare problemi hardware
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> Mr_Pan, visto?
<krabador> Mr_Pan, credi sia un caso?
<Mr_Pan> krabador, no
<iM0k> sera a tutti
<AiutatemiPlease> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15010655/
<cristian_c> AiutatemiPlease: ti ricordi a che ora si sono verificati i precedenti freeze?
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, va a disabiltare la voce iommu in scheda madre
<AiutatemiPlease> Ora che sto scrivendo più frequentemente, ogni 10-15 minuti
<krabador> in bios
<AiutatemiPlease> è già disabilitata
<krabador> al momento stai scrivendo da 15.10 ?
<AiutatemiPlease> Esattamente (versione con gnome shell)
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, uname -a | pastebinit
<AiutatemiPlease> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15010673/
<AiutatemiPlease> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15010674/
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, aggiungi questo ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=wily
<krabador> ed installa il driver nvidia 361
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, software-properties-gtk , altro software, aggiungi , incolli      deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu wily main
<AiutatemiPlease> come installo nvidia-361?
<AiutatemiPlease> apt-get install?
<AiutatemiPlease> non mi trova 361
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, ma giusto per sapere...
<krabador> hai aggiunto il ppa?
<AiutatemiPlease> come?
<AiutatemiPlease> .--.
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, e poi è ubuntu che da problemi ?
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, <krabador> AiutatemiPlease, aggiungi questo ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=wily
<krabador> <krabador> ed installa il driver nvidia 361
<krabador> alle 20:56
<AiutatemiPlease> le altre distro non freezano dopo 4h di lavoro con blender eh...
<AiutatemiPlease> come aggiungo la ppa?
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, quindi sei autorizzato a non leggere i messaggi che ti sono stati scritti ?
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, gli altri utenti leggono cio' che gli viene detto.
<AiutatemiPlease> Ma cosa? Sto leggendo tutto! Non so il comando per aggiungere le ppa
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, allora chiama qualcuno, fagli leggere i messaggi che ti ho scritto, e vedrai che lo saprà fare.
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, non vale se cancelli ;)
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, suggerimento : leggi i messaggi che sono apparsi dopo il tui ultimo link pastebin , questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/15010674/
<AiutatemiPlease> Ma quale cancelli? Ho perso 5-4h di modellazione e ora voglio sapere come fixare, lascia stare le inutili frecciatine
<AiutatemiPlease> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:utente/nome-ppa
<AiutatemiPlease> il comando è questo? la tua repo non si aggiunge oppure non mi trova il pacchetto
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, lascia stare inutili polemiche , perchè non sai leggere
<krabador> impara a leggere magari, ne gioverà il tuo lavoro in blender
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, <krabador> AiutatemiPlease, aggiungi questo ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=wily
<krabador> <krabador> ed installa il driver nvidia 361
<krabador> <krabador> AiutatemiPlease, software-properties-gtk , altro software, aggiungi , incolli      deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu wily main
<krabador> ti ho reincollato i messaggi di 10 minuti fa
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> disinstalla gli nvidia presenti, ed installi gli altri .
<AiutatemiPlease> Reinstallazione pulita di ubuntu 14.01 lts e via
<AiutatemiPlease> grazie dell'aiuto
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, bene, nel mondo si è liberi di fare quello che si vuole, tranne in paesi totalitari
<krabador> sappi che 14.04 , non 01, puo' non farti installare i 361
<krabador> che sono piu' indicati con una nvidia 970
<AiutatemiPlease> Il fatto è che non mi trova proprio i 361 nella repo che mi hai dato
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, non l'hai mai messo
<krabador> se lo metti
<krabador> e dai sudo apt-get update
<AiutatemiPlease> Si ho messo tutto
<krabador> e poi  lo cerchi
<krabador> c'è per forza
<AiutatemiPlease> Lo so genio
<AiutatemiPlease> Senti
<AiutatemiPlease> dato che sono stupido
<krabador> quel repo è ufficiale canonical
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, ti ci stai comportando
<AiutatemiPlease> Mi scrivi i comandi in un pastebin?
<krabador> quel ppa, HA i driver di cui ti sto parlando
<AiutatemiPlease> Così li copio-incollo?
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, quindi non hai messo nulla, falla brebe
<krabador> breve
<krabador> i comandi ti sono stati dati
<AiutatemiPlease> HO MESSO TUTTO
<krabador> ma qualcosa non è andato bene
<krabador> se non ti trova nvidia-361
<AiutatemiPlease> ti copio l'output del terminale
<krabador> per la terza volta
<krabador> ti reincollo come devi fare
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> AiutatemiPlease, software-properties-gtk , altro software, aggiungi , incolli      deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu wily main
<krabador> AiutatemiPlease, manda screenshot della tab altro software
<krabador> di software-properties-gtk
<krabador> !image | AiutatemiPlease
<ubot-it> AiutatemiPlease: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> ah, prima che accusi di qualcosa, imgur non richiede registrazione
<Mr_Pan> ciao .....
<krabador> Mr_Pan, chiedi un'immagine, e succede molto spesso
<krabador> hanno DE timidi...
<Mr_Pan> eh si
<Diablos> sera a tutti
<akis24> sera Diablos
<krabador> ciao Diablos
<krabador> !ciao | Diablos
<ubot-it> Diablos: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Desty-Nova> Salve a tutti, vorrei sapere come mai quando creo un nuovo documento vuoto, salvato nella cartella Modelli sfruttando il tasto destro del mouse me lo nomina "New Text Document.txt senza nome"
<Desty-Nova> cioè mette "senza nome" dopo l'estensione...
<Desty-Nova> spero di essermi spiegato :-)
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: quale ubuntu?
<Desty-Nova> Sono su Ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> quale desktop?
<Desty-Nova> ma ho provato anche su Mint 17
<Desty-Nova> cinnamon
<cristian_c> uguale?
<Desty-Nova> si
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: e se dai un nome al file, cosa accade?
<Desty-Nova> bhe
<Desty-Nova> il nome me lo mette prima dell'estenzione
<Desty-Nova> tipo: Ciccio.txt senza nome
<Desty-Nova> *estensione
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: l'estensione su un nuovo file, non viene impostata
<cristian_c> a meno che no  la specifichi tu
<cristian_c> *non
<Desty-Nova> ho provato con un file di Write
<Desty-Nova> e me la imposta lui .odt
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: stiamo parlando di un'altra cosa
<Desty-Nova> ma il .txt l'avevo specificato io
<cristian_c> ovvero la scorciatoia clic destro
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: appunto
<Desty-Nova> si, avevo creato anche un file Write vuoto da mettere in Modelli
<Desty-Nova> e mi aggiunge .odt
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: quindi stiamo parlando di libreoffice?
<Carlin0> odt è l'estensione
<Desty-Nova> "Senza nome 1.odt senza nome"
<Desty-Nova> questo è il file che ottengo con il click destro
<Desty-Nova> salvando il file "Senza nome 1" da Libre Office Write nella cartella home-Modelli
<Desty-Nova> in generale qualsiasi nuovo tipo di file salvato in modelli, una volta richiamato con il click destro mi viene aggiunto "senza nome" alla fine...
<cristian_c> !chat | Desty-Nova
<ubot-it> Desty-Nova: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Desty-Nova> credevo fosse inerente...
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: se parli di libreoffice, che c'entra il supporto a ubuntu?
<cristian_c> visto che la questione riguarda libreoffice
<cristian_c> a prescidendere dalla piattaforma
<Desty_Nova> magari è un problema del file manager Nemo?
<cristian_c> !chat | Desty_Nova
<ubot-it> Desty_Nova: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> ecco
<Desty_Nova> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Desty_Nova> :-)
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-11
<LawMotion> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Umberto
<LawMotion> Ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu 15 su un Asus x553m nuovo. In pratica, quando facevo partire l'installazione si apriva la schermata viola di ubuntu (quella con i pallini che cambiano colore per intenderci), ma si bloccava perennemente nello stesso punto
<LawMotion> Allora ho letto su un forum che per risolvere questo problema bisognava andare nel BIOS e sostituire come SO "Windows 7" a "WIndows 8.x"
<LawMotion> Effettivamente ora l'installazione parte, ma l'immagine è tutta sgranata e una volta terminata l'installazione compare una schermata nera di codici da cui non riesco a uscire
<LawMotion> Inoltre neanche ripristinando le impostazioni default del BIOS riesco a tornare alla schermata precedente, dove ubuntu (versione "normale") partiva ma si bloccava
<LawMotion> Qualche idea?
<timbal> buongiorno ,. qualcuno mi sa dire dove trovare i driver della stampante samsung scx4216f per xubuntu?
<akis24> timbal: sul sito della samsung ovviamente ..
<timbal> non mi apre i file... continua a darmi errore ...la stampante la vede con i driver che si e' caricato nell'installazione
<akis24> timbal: non mi apre i file...   quale ??  continua a darmi errore ... quale ??  la stampante la vede con i driver che si e' caricato nell'installazione .. se viene vista dovrebbe funzionare   dettagli su su
<timbal> allora , la stampante , quando lancio la stampa , parte come se dovesse stampare ma poi non succede piu' niente...ritorna in pronto
<Carlin0> sii più generico timbal : rispondi a cosa ti è stato chiesto
<cristian_> Buongiorno
<cristian_> qui date anche supporto a chi utilizza  derivate?
<krabador> !derivate | cristian_
<ubot-it> cristian_: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> se tra queste, si
<Carlin0> cristian_, derivate ufficiali solo
<cristian_> kubuntu nello specifico
<stemon> salve, sono passato da windows a lubuntu circa 4 mesi fa eliminando completamente il primo sistema operativo, l'istallazione è stata semplice   ma adesso per fare aggiornamenti   mi chiede la password che non ricordo e neppure ricordo di averne impostata una al momento dell'istallazione.
<krabador> stemon, l'hai per forza impostata all'installazione
<stemon> ciò mi è successo anche per riavviare il desktop
<krabador> è un campo da completare, nella creazione dell'utente
<krabador> 4 mesi di mancati aggiornamenti, diciamo che non ci tieni molto al tuo sistema...
<stemon> non ho utilizzato il pc
<krabador> stemon, tutte le operazioni di amministrazione, in ubuntu, richiedono la password
<stemon> infatti
<stemon> vorrei disinsallarlo e reistallarlo di nuovo
<stemon> ma non riesco a far partire il bootloader dalla chiavetta
<krabador> stemon, è la stessa chiavetta che hai fatto 4 mesi fa ?
<stemon> si
<krabador> buahahahaah
<krabador> dai capitanocrunch , mettiti a fischiare.
<krabador> stemon, entra nel bios del pc,imposta la pendrive come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> salbi
<krabador> *vi
<krabador> spegni, estrai la pendrive , la reinserisci, accendi
<stemon> si ma come entro nel bios, come facevo per windows?
<krabador> ...
<stemon> tutto è accaduto perchè sono nuovo di questo sistema operativo, odio windows che adopero da oltre 15 anni e sono in viaggio per lavoro all'estero da 4 mesi
<krabador> non c'entra il sistema operativo, con l'accesso al bios
<krabador> stemon, tranquillo, non servono arringhe.
<krabador> stemon, leggi il manuale della scheda madre, o del notebook.
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<krabador> bravo Carlin0 , cosi' se l'utente ha rubato il notebook alla ex...
<stemon> ho fatto anche questo ma niente
<Carlin0> se esiste la guida non è colpa mia
<stemon> ho provato a cambiare la password
<Carlin0> la guida c'è ed è pubblica , that's it
<krabador> Carlin0, nessuna colpa, l'utente non riesce ad accedere nel bios.
<Carlin0> al bios centra poco con ubuntu ...
<krabador> perfettamente detto.
<stemon> ho risuscitato con lubuntu un pc di 10 anni fa
<stemon> per non comprarne uno nuovo
<krabador> stemon, <krabador> stemon, leggi il manuale della scheda madre, o del notebook.
<stemon> un hp centrino
<krabador> stemon, devo leggerlo io per te?
<stemon> non so dove trovarlo
<Mr_Pan> !chat | stemon
<ubot-it> stemon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> se stai scrivendo qui, sei su internet, su internet c'è il sito ufficiale di hp , e dentro c'è una sezione supporto.
<stemon> ok
<stemon> grazie mille
<stemon> adesso ci provo
<krabador> stemon, salutaci i maltesi
<stemon> :-)
<stemon> grazie mille e buona giornata
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest89926> è possibile fare assistenza in remoto col mio ubuntu e windows nella stesse rete
<Mr_Pan> Guest89926, che intendi  ?
<Guest89926> accedere a un pc col mio ubuntu e altra pesrona ha windows
<Mr_Pan> Guest89926, tipo team viewer  ?si puoi
<Mr_Pan> ma per favore per questi argomenti passa sul canale chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest89926> sscusate
<burzum82> buongiorno a tutti
<burzum82> avrei una domanda se qualcuno potesse aiutarmi e spero di essere nelle sezione giusta
<dannnn> salve a tutti
<burzum82> vorrei sapere se esiste un metodo per convertire i file avi in mkv tramite ubuntu
<burzum82> grazie
<krabador> !chat | burzum82
<ubot-it> burzum82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dannnn> avrei bisogno di aiuto....c'è qualche anima di buon cuore disposta?
<krabador> !qualcuno | dannnn
<ubot-it> dannnn: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<burzum82> quindi ho sbsgliato sezione?
<glpiana> burzum82, il programma da usare è avconv. per le opzioni, meglio se segui il consiglio di krabador e chiedi sull'altro canale
<burzum82> ok grazie chiedo scusa e grtazzie della pronta risposta
<michele993> salve
<dannnn> riepilogo...ho un HD dinamico da cui devo prelevare dei dati... da windows è praticamente inaccessibile (lo vedo solo tramite gestione disco e l'unica funzione utile è "converti in disco base")... ora ho aperto il tutto da ubuntu e riesco a vedere ed aprire 2 partizioni su 3...la terza è quella che mi interesserebbe di più
<dannnn> se provo a montare la terza ho il seguente messaggio
<dannnn> Error mounting /dev/sdb3 at /media/danilo01/Spac!1: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sdb3" "/media/danilo01/Spac!1"' exited with non-zero exit status 12: Failed to read last sector (956298672): Invalid argument
<dannnn> HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,
<dannnn>    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),
<dannnn>    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,
<dannnn>    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),
<dannnn>    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid).
<dannnn> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb3': Invalid argument
<dannnnn> (sono sempre qui)
<michele993> come aggiorno java?
<krabador> dannnnn, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dannnnn, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<dannnnn> ti scrivo in privato
<krabador> no
<krabador> scrivi in canale di supporto .
<dannnnn> ma se posto qui mi bannano
<krabador> dannnnn, se mandassi i comandi che ti ho indicato
<krabador> nessuno lo farà
<dannnnn> ok
<krabador> visto che il secondo fa un url
<dannnnn> posto il risultato?
<krabador> incolla il link
<dannnnn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15015514/
<dannnnn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15015514/
<dannnnn> pardon per la ripetizione
<cristian_c> michele993:
<cristian_c> michele993: che devi fare con java?
<cristian_c> michele993: come hai installato java?
<krabador> in questo disco da 500gb, c'è windows ?
<dannnnn> è partizionato....su una partizione c'è windows (accessibile), su una c'è disco di ripristino di windows(accessibile), su l'ultima ci sono i dati (non accessibile)
<krabador> contrassegnata da lettera di unità, in win ?
<dannnnn> sdb3 è quella non accessibile
<krabador> dannnnn, ...
<krabador> contrassegnata da lettera di unità, in win ?
<dannnnn> da windows non so, non riesco ad accedere... (se è questo che mi chiedi)
<krabador> no
<krabador> che lettera di unità ha?
<dannnnn> nessuna....in computer è invisibile
<guest123> Ciao a tutti
<dannnnn> da gestione disco non ha letterà di unità
<krabador> e cosa ha causato questo ?
<guest123> ho un problema: i file elencati in nautilus nel segnalibro sftp me li fa aprire solo con gedit. Potreste aiutarmi per favore? Sono disperato...
<dannnnn> in realtà è un hard disk tolto sotto ad un pc fisso causa cpu fusa
<dannnnn> fino alla sua morte ha sempre funzionato ottimamente
<krabador> eh, ma "la morte" puo' aver strascicato anche sul disco
<krabador>    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),
<krabador> <dannnn>    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid).
<krabador> non sono bei messaggi
<dannnnn> qualcosa per provare a rimediare
<dannnnn> ?
<jester-> testdisk
<jester-> dannnnn: testdisk
<dannnnn> ho letto di un software miracoloso per windows chiamato file scavenger
<krabador> ecco
<ExPBoy> hihi
<Mr_Pan> dannnnn, canale sbagliato ....
<dannnnn> purtroppo non riuscendo a vedere da windows questo hdd non posso nemmeno accedervi
<krabador> ciao dannnnn
<krabador> !windows | dannnnn
<ubot-it> dannnnn: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<dannnnn> scusate :(
<dannnnn> provo con testdisk?
<Mr_Pan> dannnnn, prova con testdisk è l'unica
<jester-> dannnnn: testdisk c'è anche per winz
<cristian_c> ehhh
<jester-> leggiti bene il man
<guest123> ragazzi nessuno può darmi una mano?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | guest123
<ubot-it> guest123: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dannnnn> sto provando da ubuntu
<dannnnn> lancio analyse?
<krabador> dannnnn, non è che se usi testdisk, puoi continuare a scroccare qui
<krabador> qui si da supporto al sisrtema
<dannnnn> ok scusate di nuovo
<krabador> testdisk ha la sua documentazione, accessibilissima .
<jester-> dannnnn: installa testdisk e vedi se vede il disco
<jester-> se non lo vede procedi pure per la discarica
<dannnnn> lo vede, lo vede
<jester-> e allora tenta il ripristino
<jester-> a quello serve
<dannnnn> sto provando a recuperare file cartella per cartella....fino ad ora 0 failed! :D
<krabador> !chat | dannnnn
<ubot-it> dannnnn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dannnnn> scusassimi!
<guest123> ho un problema: i file elencati in nautilus nel segnalibro sftp me li fa aprire solo con gedit. Potreste aiutarmi per favore? Sono disperato...
<guest123> grazie in anticipo
<guest123> qualsiasi aiuto anche se piccolo lo apprezzo
<cristian_c> guest123: ricorda quale ubuntu stai utilizzando
<cristian_c> guest123: cosa intendi con 'segnalibro'?
<guest123> ubuntu 15.10 64 bit
<jester-> e perché nun te piace gedit?
<guest123> per segnalibro intendo la connessione sftp salvata in nautilus
<krabador> guest123, diciamo che se sei veramente disperato , download , modifichi, e fai l'upload. Non funziona ?
<guest123> gedit non ha le funzionalità di altri editor
<jester-> guest123: e da apri con?
<guest123> krabador si in quel modo funziona (con filezilla) ma perdo tempo. lo uso tutto il giorno il pc facendo tantissime piccole modifiche
<jester-> da li vai a pigliare la app che ti interessa
<guest123> jester con apri con mi permette di scegliere l'editor ma poi si apre con nuovo documento vuoto senza titolo
<guest123> come se non gli avessi dato il percorso
<cristian_c> guest123: hai provato con filezilla?
<guest123> qualsiasi altro editor io scelga
<guest123> filezilla va perché si connette via ssh
<guest123> ma non posso usare filezilla
<jester-> non è che in remoto sia settato per gedit?
<guest123> perdo tempo a confermare le modifiche per uploadarle
<guest123> jester: in remoto di sicuro ci sarà gedit essendo macchina linux, ma dato che mi connetto col mio pc non dovrebbe usare le mie impostazioni?
<jester-> guest123: se non si sveglia remix_tj la vedo dura
<guest123> inoltre non credo proprio ci sia libreoffice installato sul server :)
<guest123> remix_tj a che ora si connette di solito?
<jester-> guest123: l'epsrto di reti & co è remix_tj ma è strano stu fatto
<guest123> strano è dir poco :)
<jester-> è connesso ma sta lavorando
<jester-> tutti rubiamo tempo al nostro lavoro
<guest123> ah ok. lascio la chat aperta tutto il giorno allora. se arriva scrivetemi che riposto il problema
<cristian_c> guest123: se ti viene richiesto di confermare le modifiche, configura filezilla
<cristian_c> a che non te lo richieda più (con tutti i rischi delccaso)
<cristian_c> *del caso
<jester-> guest123: non sarà una questione di formato?
<guest123> filezilla non permette di togliere la richiesta di conferma se si tratta di file remoti... già cercato sul web
<guest123> non credo sia il formato perché lo stesso formato in locale va come dovrebbe
<cristian_c> guest123: allora
<cristian_c> guest123: fossi in te, proverei con un altro file manager
<cristian_c> guest123: ad esempio, roba come midnight commander
<cristian_c> et simikia
<cristian_c> *similia
<cristian_c> se hanno supporto a ssh
<cristian_c> ftp
<remix_tj> guest123: che c'entra un problema di reti con il fatto che sono via sftp?
<Carlin0> guest123, visto che ci lavori e che giri con sto problema da una settimana ...
<Carlin0> !paga | guest123
<ubot-it> guest123: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<giuseppeso> ieri ho installato ubuntu 15.10 sul mini pc di mia figlia quando sono andato ad aggiornare la lingua si e aperta una finestra che mi chiede  una password io metto quella che allinizio ho inserito e non l'accetta
<giuseppeso> qualcuno mi puo aiutara?
<giuseppeso> scusa aiutare
<Carlin0> giuseppeso, sbagli pass
<Carlin0> oppure tua figlia l'ha cambiata
<giuseppeso> si va bene ma c'e un rimedio? ho devo reinstallare tutto da capo
<Mr_Pan> giuseppeso, chiedi a tua figlia se l'ha cambiata per non farti sbirciare nelle sue cose ..
<giuseppeso> ciao carlin0
<giuseppeso> forse allinizio non dovevo mettere la password
<glpiana> giuseppeso, quando inserisci la password rispetta maiuscole e minuscole
<Mr_Pan> giuseppeso, durante l'installazione la password è richiesta quando crei un nuovo utente ...altrimenti non ti lascia proseguire
<glpiana> giuseppeso, inoltre se hai usato simboli, occhio a non avere un layout di tastiera differente
<glpiana> giuseppeso, in ultimis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<giuseppeso> ma se lo resetto e faccio tutto da capo?
<Mr_Pan> giuseppeso, come preferisci ... ma segnati per bene la password ...
<Carlin0> ma resettare cosa ? giuseppeso uno che vuole resettare piuttosto che chiedere alla figlia se ha cambiato la pass non è molto convincente
<giuseppeso> mia figlia non la toccato ancora
<glpiana> giuseppeso, hai provato almeno a guardare la guida che ti ho postato?
<giuseppeso> da quando ho installato UBUNTU
<cristian_c> giuseppeso: controllate maiuscole, minuscole e simboli?
<krabador> urlalo con forza
<cristian_c> come detto daglpiana
<cristian_> stavo provando applicazione messaggistica istantanea
<cristian_> aggiunto account gmail ma all'avvio va in crash
<giuseppeso> glpina si lo visto ma per me e un po complicato
<glpiana> giuseppeso, reinstallare invece ti sembra più semplice?
<giuseppeso> penso di si
<cristian_> sistema kubuntu
<krabador> giuseppeso, reistalla allora
<krabador> attento ai caratteri
<cristian_c> cristian_: 'applicazione messaggistica' <- quale?
<krabador> quando setterai la pass
<Carlin0> kubuntu quale ?
<Mr_Pan> <Mr_Pan> giuseppeso, come preferisci ... ma segnati per bene la password ..
<cristian_> Messaggistica istantanea - Plasma
<cristian_c> plasma non è un'app di messaggistica
<cristian_> a ok
<cristian_> si appoggia a Telepathy KDE
<Carlin0> cristian_, che kubuntu usi ?
<cristian_c> cristian_: 15.10?
<cristian_c> di kubuntu
<cristian_> come vedo la versione
<cristian_c> cristian_: cat /etc/issue
<cristian_> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<cristian_c> cristian_: alloa
<davide67> non ricordo la pasword per caricare e cancellare  softweare, cosa devo fare per cambiarla o ripescarla?
<cristian_c> +r
<cristian_c> plasma ha ancora problei di stabilità
<cristian_c> se è versione 5.5 in giù
<glpiana> davide67,  in ultimis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<cristian_c> cristian_: il consiglio è di utilizzare kubuntu 14.04 con kde 4
<cristian_c> cristian_: oppure aspettare 16.04 per vedere se è più maturo
<davide67> grazie mille,ora provo
<giuseppeso> ok grazie raga adesso devo andare vi faro sapere ciao
<Mr_Pan> giuseppeso, ciao
<davide67> non ricordo la pasword per aggiungere software e nella versione in inglese il menù grub non mi dà l'opzione  mod rip cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> davide67, mod rip?
<glpiana> davide67, intendi modalità ripristino?
<davide67> l'ho abbreviato,comunque il menù mi dà solo 2 opzioni di controllo,cosa devo fare per recuperare pasw o crearne una nuova?
<Carlin0> ma se tu leggessi davide67 ...
<Carlin0> 13:49:00<glpiana> davide67,  in ultimis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<glpiana> davide67, una delle due voci porta a un altro menu
<davide67> non ricordo pasw per aggiungere o cancellare software cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> devi leggere le risposte che ti danno davide67
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, poi gli scende la vista ...
<Carlin0> 13:49:00<glpiana> davide67,  in ultimis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Carlin0> 25 minuti fa ti ha risposto glpiana
<davide67> scusa ma è la prima volta che lo uso, sono un pò impacciato.Il menù grubnon mi dà l'opzione mod ripristino
<Carlin0> davide67, hai solo ubuntu su quel pc ?
<davide67> si,e in inglese
<davide67> é un vecchio pc
<Carlin0> davide67, ma all'avvio vedi il menù di grub o no ?
<davide67> si
<Carlin0> hai la voce opzioni avanzate o qualcosa di simile
<Carlin0> ?
<davide67> si
<glpiana> <glpiana> davide67, una delle due voci porta a un altro menu
<Carlin0> scegli quella e poi modalità ripristino o recovery che dir si voglia
<davide67> ok riprovo,grazie e scusa l'ignoranza.
<MOLOWBER> Cerco help per installazione Xubuntu pls
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | MOLOWBER
<ubot-it> MOLOWBER: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<MOLOWBER> cerco aiuto per installazione Xubuntu su HD con partizioni native Win7
<krabador> !installazione | MOLOWBER
<ubot-it> MOLOWBER: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mr_Pan> MOLOWBER, hai letto il link che ti ho girato alle 14.42 ? ?  ?
<MOLOWBER> si grazie ma non mi è chiaro se mi sono fregato le partizioni o meno. Non riesco a vederle dalla versione live
<Mr_Pan> MOLOWBER, dalla live lancia gparted ... potra vedere la situazione delle part.. non fare nessuna operazione se non sai esattamente cosa stai facendo
<MOLOWBER> infatti Linux (che non sia server) per me è difficoltoso adeso vado a vedere e ti dico
<MOLOWBER> allora le ho trovate, grazie, sda1 243Mb, unknow - sda2 465 GB estesa locked - sda5 lvm2 pv 465 GB xubuntu-vg lockedpiù una da 1 Mb non allocata... guardando così mi sono fregato 500GB di dati. Per esplorare le partizioni...? scusami ma sono un po' fuori da 16 ore  sono attaccato a tastiere e pc
<glpiana> MOLOWBER, dal file manager, ci clicchi sopra, te le monta da solo e le esplori
<MOLOWBER> è proprio dal file manager che non riesco a vederle, come Dir visualizzo solo Desktop, Trash e la Home di Xubuntu è qui che m'impianto
<glpiana> da terminale digita: mount
<MOLOWBER> ok
<glpiana> vedi se elenca sda1 e sda5
<MOLOWBER> negativo solo Desktop
<glpiana> dubito che il comando mount dia come output Desktop
<glpiana> comunque, puoi provare a montare la partizioni, una alla volta
<MOLOWBER> dopo tutte le stringhe chiude il comando con /desktop
<glpiana> MOLOWBER, vediamo ste stringhe su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | MOLOWBER
<ubot-it> MOLOWBER: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MOLOWBER> asp me ne ero perso un pezzo
<MOLOWBER> vado a leggerle
<MOLOWBER> nulla asp che apro la chat sul pc dove sto lavorando con Xubuntu e riloggo
<MOLOWBER> ubot sono tornato
<glpiana> MOLOWBER, dai, copia sto output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | MOLOWBER
<ubot-it> MOLOWBER: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MOLOWBER> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15016217/
<glpiana> MOLOWBER, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<glpiana> MOLOWBER, per vederne il contenuto, col file manager vai in /mnt
<glpiana> poi la smonti con sudo umount /mnt              e fai la stessa cosa con sda5
<MOLOWBER> ok provo
<MOLOWBER> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1  missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Mr_Pan> MOLOWBER, ma sul pc hai anche windows ?
<jester-> è da l ive
<jester-> live
<jester-> secondo mount
<Mr_Pan> ok sorry
<MOLOWBER> come ho scritto... ho due partizioni native win7 ecco il problema [ ho anche indicato che entrambe risultano locked
<jester-> MOLOWBER: adesso sei da cdlive?
<MOLOWBER> usb live
<jester-> MOLOWBER: risultano loked perchè sono in freeze
<jester-> MOLOWBER: devi andare in winz, o disattivare il freeze allo spegnimento o riavviare e andare subito in ubuntu
<jester-> non forzare il mount in ro o ti fotte l'avvio di winz
<MOLOWBER> non mi interesse pi\u win lo butto nel water, voglio solo trovare la partizione con i dati tutto qui. Ma nn voglio rompere oltremodo. Apro il pc smonto HD e verifico gli spazi
<glpiana> MOLOWBER, se windows ha bloccato le partizioni, non le apri. sbloccale da windows e poi vedrai che le apri
<jester-> MOLOWBER: segarsi winz è una pessima idea, poi de gustibus
<jester-> MOLOWBER: se la partizone è rovinata meglio fare uno scandisk da winz se non risolve usare testdisk
<MOLOWBER> magari [ protetta da psw
<MOLOWBER> assolutamente si, vi sembrera strano ma ho 56 anni sono Ing Inf. da 32 sono nato con il basic.....e arrivo ora a mandarli a fare un giro
<jester-> MOLOWBER: lo saprai tu se protetta o no
<MOLOWBER> la protezione si e attivata causa bug nella rel e se aspetto MS muoio prima
<jester-> MOLOWBER: da linux non penso che risolvi se partizoine winz cifrata. linux gestisce male le sue figuriamoci quelle di altri
<MOLOWBER> vi ringrazio di cuore tutti per ora ma non escludo prossimi contatti. Ripeto Linux per me [ solo server ergo ho qualche difficolta con le versioni  pc
<MOLOWBER> ah Jester mi dici una cosina non buona su Linux Desktop
<jester-> MOLOWBER: i miracoli non li fa manco linux e poi desktop o server cambia poco
<jester-> desktop ha interfaccia grafica e qualcosa in meno delle server
<jester-> le gui della desk si appoggiano ai comandi e utility che usi tu da riga di comando nella server
<MOLOWBER> beh con le versioni enterprises io la grafica non la vedo neppure... conosco i comandi a memoria ma qui e un caos
<glpiana> i comandi son gli stessi
<MOLOWBER> sono daccordo
<jester-> pari pari
<jester-> se sei pratico di server fai piu in fretta da terminale
<MOLOWBER> penso proprio di si stavo pensando la stesdsa identica cosa
<MOLOWBER> bene baldi giovani grazie ancora per aiuto dato al vecchietto se avete bisogno di sicurezza informatica aqualsiasi livello magari ci ritroviamo soonest
<MOLOWBER> ciao a tutti
<Adex> Salve a tutti, volevo chiedervi un piccolo aiuto, ho  un netbook con installato in dual boot Lubuntu 15.04 e Windows 10... w10 è morto, amen, quindi voglio formattare tutto e provare fedora. Nel formattare il tutto devo occuparmi anche del grub? va via da solo? si aggiorna da solo? perchè molto tempo fa, ebbi dei problemi proprio col grub, non rico
<Adex> rdo di che genere e con che ubuntu, quindi mi sorgeva questo dubbio
<krabador> Adex, chiedi in #fedora
<krabador> #fedora-it
<Adex> ok, pardon
<Adex> avendo lubuntu pensavo di dover chiedere qui
<glpiana> Adex, da quel che leggo hai lubuntu, ma nell'installazione del nuovo sistema non gioca alcun ruolo, per cui chiedi sul canale di supporto della distribuzione che stai andando ad installare
<Adex> grazie :)
<clero> come faccio ha mettere ubuntu in chiavetta usb se quando lo scarico è in iso(ho lubuntu)
<clero> ??????????????????????????
<Adex> unetbootin
<dadexix86> rufus se hai Windows, Creatore Dischi di Avvio se hai già Ubuntu o una derivata
<dadexix86> @clero -^
<clero> come faccio?
<Carlin0> clero, hai windows ?
<clero> ho lubuntu
<glpiana> !usb | clero
<ubot-it> clero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<clero> non c è su lubuntu 14.10
<clero> come faccio?
<jester-> clero: non c'è cosa
<clero> Creatore dischi di avvio
<jester-> clero: lo installi
<clero> da dove
<jester-> usb-creator
<am81> ho installato ubuntu 15.10 e non mi funziona più l'audio in uscita
<jester-> dai repo
<am81> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> am81: controlla in impostazioni audio canale uscita
<am81> ok..cosa controllo
<am81> sembra tutto a posto
<am81> non va nemmeno il suono prova
<jester-> am81: e in alsamixer da termainale se è tutto acceso
<Mr_Pan> clero, ti posso chiedere gentilmente di cambiare il tuo nick ? nulla di personale ...
<am81> in alsa mixer è tutto ok
<jester-> am81: installa pavucontrol e vedi da li se cìè qualcosa disattivato
<am81> sono l'unico che ha problemi di audio con 15.10?
<Carlin0> am81, posta una schermata di alsamixer che vediamo
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<am81> per catturare c'è un modo particolare?
<am81> ho devo installare qualcosa?
<am81> senza h scusate
<am81> http://imgur.com/C6cmPrN
<joke2k> Ciao a tutti, mi è sparita il menu, la dashboard e tutta l'interfaccia che contorna le finestre. Ho resettato tutto usando `sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/`, `setsid unity` e `unity --reset-icons`, senza sapere bene cosa fanno questi comandi. ora ho tutto resettato e va bene, ma volevo capire come debuggare il problema ed evitare che risucceda
<am81> http://imgur.com/NhSfMD1
<dio> come faccio a configurare un dispositivo usb s ubuntu 14.04 (o aggiornare i draiver del dispositivo)
<dio> ???
<dio> c e qualcuno?
<krabador> dio, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dio, lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> a periferica inserita
<krabador> incolla poi il link
<dio> non lo legge lo stesso
<dio> c ho attaccato arduino
<dio> non mi trova la porta seriale
<dio> aiuto
<dio> c e qualcuno????
<dio> aiutooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<dio> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<dio> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<dio> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<vanevan> salve.....sono nuovo su ubuntu....vorrei capire come cancellare directory da terminale
<vanevan> premesso: ho già provato con sudo rm -rf percorso non ottendendo risultati
<pietroalbini> vanevan, prova senza `f`, potrebbero esserci problemi con i permessi
<pietroalbini> o problemi
<pietroalbini> (ok, non permessi, ho visto dopo il sudo)
<vanevan> ho provato con gksudo dbus-launch nautilus $HOME ma mi dice che manca "gksudo"
<pietroalbini> !chi | vanevan
<ubot-it> vanevan: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<dio> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooomi potete aiutare
<vanevan> pietroalbini:ho provato con gksudo dbus-launch nautilus $HOME ma mi dice che manca "gksudo"
<pietroalbini> vanevan, prova con rm -r percorso, e pasta su paste.ubuntu.com il risultato
<pietroalbini> dio, prima cosa calmo :)
<pietroalbini> dio, non ho esperienza con arduino, ma comunque rispondere a quello che ti ha chiesto krabador è una buona idea
<vanevan> pietroalbini: evitando di postare su pastebin "no such file or directory"
<pietroalbini> vanevan, che significa? :)
<krabador> vanevan, no such file or directory , o hai sbagliato a scrivere o effettivamente la cartella non esiste
<vanevan> pietroalbini: risultato di quello che mi hai chiesto di fare :)
<krabador> vanevan, controlla bene.
<krabador> vanevan, sudo rm -rf /percorso/della/cartella
<pietroalbini> vanevan, nel senso, "no such file or directory" significa che rm non trova quella directory
<vanevan> aspettate vi posto tutto che facciamo prima
<krabador> vanevan, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> vanevan, sudo rm -rf /percorso/della/cartella | pastebinit
<krabador> vanevan, mandalo in questo modo.
<paolo82> sera. qualcuno ha un min per aiutarmi un attimo per l installazione di ubuntu?
<krabador> !installazione | paolo82
<ubot-it> paolo82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<paolo82> ho scaricato file da torrent,  non ho l iso ma una serie di cartelle, come procedo?
<krabador> devi avere l'iso
<krabador> sia da torrent che da download diretto, dal sito ufficiale, scarichi l'iso
<paolo82> é quello che pensavo, ci sono solo 5-6 cartelle
<krabador> paolo82, è cosi', non c'è da supporre nulla.
<paolo82> .disk boot ecc...
<krabador> o non hai scaricato da risorsa ufficiale, o hai scompattato il tutto non sapendolo
<krabador> paolo82, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<paolo82> ahhh ecco, sicuramente ho scompattato, uff
<krabador> accomodati a scaricare l'iso che fa al caso tuo.
<paolo82> thx
<krabador> "<paolo82> é quello che pensavo" ...
<krabador> una volta scaricata l'iso, scarca questo software
<krabador> !usbwin | paolo82
<ubot-it> paolo82: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> formatta la pendrive, apri , fai .
<paolo82> ok provo a fare cosi thx
<paolo82> scusa , non mi rimedio, ho ritrovato i file rar che avevo scaricato, quindi non lo scompatto ?
<krabador> paolo82, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<vanevan> pietroalbini: risolto :) grazie mille
<vanevan> krabador: :)
<krabador> vanevan, mettiti gli occhiali ;)
<vanevan> krabador: era questione di occhiali
<vanevan> per la cronaca: ho eliminato lo spazio nel nome della cartella... ed il comando sudo rm -rf è tornato ad essere efficace
<krabador> se nel nome c'è realmente uno spazio, se digiti il percorso senza spazio, il comando non funziona lo stesso
<vanevan> krabador: il nome della cartella è passato da "Nuova cartella" a "Nuovacartella"....e lo stesso sudo rm -rf percorso è tornato a funzionare
<vanevan> krabador: con "Nuova cartella" non funziona, con "Nuovacartella" si...testato da me :D
<krabador> vanevan, con tutto il rispetto    Nuova cartella != Nuovacartella
<krabador> vuol dire che avevi anche una cartella che si chiamava Nuovacartella , ed hai cancellato quella
<krabador> o stai passando un momento della giornata in cui credi che si chiami Nuova cartella , ma si chiama Nuovacartella
<vanevan> krabador: se il nome della cartella è "Nuova cartella" sudo rm -rf percorso/Nuova cartella non funziona
<krabador> vanevan, ovvio
<krabador> e per un motivo molto semlice
<vanevan> krabador: se il nome della cartella è "Nuovacartella" sudo rm -rf percorso/Nuovacartella funziona
<krabador> vanevan, sudo rm -rf percorso/'Nuova cartella'
<vanevan> krabador: grazie dell'informazione :)
<vanevan> mi sarà utile
<krabador> prego, spero che ti faccia smettere di insistere su un'affermazione discretametne falsa da parte tua
<maury> buonasera
<maury> uso xubuntu 15.10
<maury> e ho  un problema
<krabador> !chiedi | maury
<ubot-it> maury: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<maury> ben quando lancio ludate pi appare questo http://pastebin.com/v4ELmCeA   sudo xubuntu 64bit 15.10
<maury> uso ^^
<maury> qualquno mi puo aiutare?
<jester-> maury: cambia server insorgenti software
<maury> ho messo quello principale
<jester-> cambialo che pare un po ciucco
<maury> quale metto
<jester-> mettine uno italiano a fai scegliere a lui il migliore secondo il ping
<maury> mi da quello swizzero xd
<maury> credo di aver risolto
<maury> perche avevo messo questo
<maury> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i38
<maury> ho fato remove e lo tolto
<maury> grazie mille ^^
<federico> scusate sono alle prime armi con ubuntu sapete come fare in modo che arduino venga letto da il mio ubuntu?
<cristian_c> federico: consulta le risorse ufficiali di arduino
<cristian_c> a riguardo
<federico> mi hanno detto che devo aggiornare i draiver e andare su gestione dispositivi
<federico> ma non mi riesce
<federico> mi potete aiutare?
<federico> qualche duno pi puo dare una mano
<cristian_c> federico: 'gestione dispositivi'
<cristian_c> non è su windows?
<federico> si
<federico> come posso trovare quella che fa la stessa cosa su ubuntu
<cristian_c> federico: come colleghi arduino?
<federico> usb
<cristian_c> federico: allora
<cristian_c> federico: lsusb | pastebinit
<federico> me lo mette ma sensa nome
<cristian_c> federico: puoi postare il link?
<federico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15018842/
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 2a03:0043
<cristian_c> è questo
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> federico: lsusb -t | pastebinit
<federico> si
<cristian_c> federico: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<federico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15018898/
<federico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15018910/
<federico> non lo legge lo stesso
<cristian_c> [ 2217.106086] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=2a03, idProduct=0043 [ 2217.106098] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=220 [ 2217.106106] usb 2-2: Product: Arduino Uno [ 2217.106113] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Arduino Srl
<federico> il programma non lo legge lo stesso
<cristian_c> federico: 'il programma' <- cioè?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro
<cristian_c> [ 2217.109221] cdc_acm 2-2:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<cristian_c> è tipo connessione seriale
<cristian_c> federico: probabilmente è un cavetto adattatore da seriale a usb
<federico> arduino è collegato con un cavo come quello delle stampanti
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> federico: ma ancora non ho capito cosa non ti va bene
<federico> come faccio?
<cristian_c> mi pare che arduino sia riconosciuto dal sistema operativo
<federico> si molte persone lo usano
<cristian_c> federico: e allora qual è il problema?
<federico> come faccio ad disinstallarlo
<cristian_c> federico: che cosa?
<federico> il programma
<cristian_c> federico: 'il programma' <- cioè?
<federico> arduino ide
<cristian_c> federico: e dove l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> e come l'hai installato?
<federico> da internet
<nex_necis> ma non volevi che arduino venise "letto" dal tuo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> 'da internet'
<cristian_c> federico: sì sì, ma dove l'hai installato?
<federico> si nex-necis ma la scheda arduino uno
<federico> comunque grazzie mille cristian c sei stato molto gentile e disponibile cosa che non mi era successo l altra volta con carlin0
<Carlin0> non tutti sanno tutto federico
<cristian_c> federico: poi non rispondi a tutte le domande
<Carlin0> federico, e quando non so preferisco stare zitto che dire fesserie ... credo sia meglio
<linofex> buonasera
<linofex> il comando sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3` è lo stesso di sudo dpkg --purge $(dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3)?
<cristian_c> linofex: da dove li hai presi?
<linofex> stavo leggendo sul wiki la pagina
<linofex> pulireubuntu
<linofex> e mi è venuto questo dubbio
<linofex> ho fatto la prova reindirizzando i comandi in un file e viene lo stesso risoltato, quindi direi di si
<Carlin0> hanno sostituito le parentesi con gli accenti
<Carlin0> o viceversa
<linofex> sulla pagina ci sono gli accenti gravi, mentre il mio ha il comando $()
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-12
<h_boyz> Buonasera, Dopo aver installato driver proprietari Nvidia e fatto modifica per far funzionare i tasti luminosità del mio vaio ho lo schermo che frigge allo spengimento o nelle console ctrl+alt+f1..
<h_boyz> krabador: Buonasera, Dopo aver installato driver proprietari Nvidia e fatto modifica per far funzionare i tasti luminosità del mio vaio ho lo schermo che frigge allo spengimento o nelle console ctrl+alt+f1
<alex2016> salve..qualcuno può essere di aiuto per installazione di ubuntu 15.10?
<kagakazov> ragazzi non riesco a lanciare il comando sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023029/
<kagakazov> mio fratello ha impastrocchiato tutto cercando di seguire online una guida su come installare acestrea,
<Carlin0> kagakazov, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> quante volte ve lo diciamo di non seguire guide at catzum ...
<Carlin0> kagakazov, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023035/
<akis24> e sempre dovremo ripeterlo ..
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023038/
<kagakazov> Carlin0: lo farò presente a mio fratello
<Carlin0> 60 ppa
<akis24> record ?
<Carlin0> no ma quasi
<kagakazov> da quel poco che ho capito io acestream non si installa su ubuntu
<Carlin0> kagakazov, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/acestream*
<Carlin0> kagakazov, sudo apt update
<kagakazov> ok Carlin0
<kagakazov> sembrerebbe funzionare
<kagakazov> grazzzie
<Carlin0> si ma avrai altri problemi con tutti quei ppa e allora dovrai ripristinare il tutto
<kagakazov> come posso fare a risolvere tutto in maniera definitiva?
<Carlin0> kagakazov,  finchè va usalo , dopo ...
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<kagakazov> ok... ci risentiremo
<kagakazov> buona giornata
<Carlin0> ciao
<Carlin0> il record mi pare sia di Lozione con 76
<Carlin0> prima che passasse ad arch
<akis24> redordman assoluto buono a sapersi
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<JethroTux> amaro motenegro rulezZ
<bLaCk> Buongiorno
<bLaCk> Ho consultato il wiki online su ubuntu, ma non riesco a risolvere. Qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<glpiana> bLaCk, a che riguardo?
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | bLaCk
<ubot-it> bLaCk: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<bLaCk> glpiana, ho appena installato Ubuntu 15.10 sul mio PC, ma l'audio è assente. Ho una scheda video AMD HD5450.
<bLaCk> si scusami glpiana hai ragione :)
<glpiana> bLaCk, apri le impostazioni audio dall'icona del volume e setta l'uscita in HDMI
<bLaCk> glpiana, è già impostato sull'uscita HDMI
<glpiana> bLaCk, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<bLaCk> Ok glpiana
<glpiana> bLaCk, controlla la base dei vari canali audio. se leggi MM vuol dire che il canale è in mute: spostati con le frecce e premi "m" per togliere il mute, la freccia in alto per alzare il volume
<bLaCk> in Scheda dice HDA Intel MID, con F6 imposto la 5450 ?
<glpiana> bLaCk, sì (do per scontato che tu faccia uscire l'audio in hdmi, visto che all'inizio hai parlato di scheda video)
<bLaCk> <S/DIF> è su 00, se schiaccio la freccia in alto non aumenta.
<glpiana> bLaCk, quello è normale che stia così. guarda Master e PCM anzitutto
<bLaCk> glpiana, cè solo questo.
<glpiana> bLaCk, che driver video usi?
<bLaCk> glpiana, ho guardato su "Dettagli" nelle Impostazioni, su Grafica mi dice "Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.6.2)"
<glpiana> bLaCk, ripongo la domanda: hai installato driver proprietari per la scheda video?
<glpiana> oki, quindi i radeon
<glpiana> hai a disposizione delle casse con jack da 3.5 per provare l'altra uscita audio?
<bLaCk> glpiana, no, provo con le cuffie
<glpiana> ok, poi dimmi se quelle vanno
<bLaCk> glpiana, devo cambiare uscita nell'impostazione audio, giusto ?
<glpiana> bLaCk, comicnia così senza cambiare nulla
<bLaCk> ok glpiana provo subito
<glpiana> bLaCk, per testare l'audio sua questo comando: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<bLaCk> glpiana, se inserisco le cuffie, l'audio si sente dalla tv
<bLaCk> glpiana, non ho spostato nulla dalle impostazioni
<glpiana> bLaCk, scusa, la tv sarebbe quella collegata in hdmi?
<bLaCk> glpiana, si
<bLaCk> glpiana, ho staccato le cuffie e continua a sentirsi regolarmente
<glpiana> bLaCk, misteri misteriosi.
<glpiana> bLaCk, al prossimo riavvio vedi come si comporta
<bLaCk> glpiana, eh direi di si
<bLaCk> provo a riavviare ?
<glpiana> bLaCk, io mi godrei l'audio fin che c'è :D
<glpiana> scherzi a parte, prova proprio a spegnere e riaccendere
<bLaCk> hai ragione glpiana :D dai torno subito
<bLaCk> ok glpiana a tra poco
<bLaCk> glpiana, rieccomi
<glpiana> verdetto?
<bLaCk> glpiana, continua a sentirsi perfettamente
<bLaCk> glpiana, misteri misteriosi si :D
<glpiana> meglio così :)
<bLaCk> ti ringrazio per il supporto tecnico
<bLaCk> glpiana, ho trovato su google questo canale e mi sono collegato :)
<glpiana> benvenuto
<bLaCk> grazie, per la cronaca è la mia prima mezzora su Linux.
<bLaCk> sono un po disorientato, ma credo che mi troverò bene..apparte questa fastidiosa barra laterale :(
<glpiana> bLaCk, eventualmente ci sono altre interfacce grafiche. in ogni caso puoi dare un'occhiata alla documentazione ufficiale
<glpiana> !wiki | bLaCk
<ubot-it> bLaCk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<bLaCk> esatto glpiana questo è il sito che ho consultato prima di collegarmi. Dice che dalla versione 14 in poi non ci sono problemi con questa scheda video, le versioni precedenti avevano bisogno di modificare una stringa..e allora mi sono collegato
<bLaCk> Ciao :)
<bLaCk> nuovo problema, questa volta la mia stampante non si installa. Ho una Epson SX230, ho provato un po a fare da solo, ma l'installazione si blocca.
<glpiana> bLaCk, a che punto si blocca?
<bLaCk> glpiana, vado su Stampanti e faccio Aggiunti, seleziono la mia stampante dall'elenco e clicco Inoltra. Mi propone dei driver in automatico e mentre provo ad installare il pacchetto (provato sia con uno sia con l'altro) si blocca mentre installa.
<bLaCk> *Aggiungi
<bLaCk> glpiana, sono andato anche sul wiki, ma nella documentazione la mia stampante non cè. Dice "Le istruzioni contenute nella guida sono state verificate con i seguenti modelli" ma la mia non è in elenco.
<glpiana> bLaCk, prova a seguire questo post http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4189103
<bLaCk> Ok glpiana
<bLaCk> glpiana, non riesco a seguire quella guida, il file è su un sito Giapponese
<glpiana> bLaCk, leggi oltre, magari han postato altri link
<bLaCk> alla fine della discussione cè un riepilogo glpiana ..sono bloccato.
<cristian_c> bLaCk: 15.10?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> bLaCk: quali pacchetti hai scaricato?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, nessuno..ho usato l'utility "Stampanti"
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> bLaCk: scaricali dal sito epson
<cristian_c> bLaCk: ubuntu a 64 bit?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> epson-inkjet-printer-201108w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb	1.57 MB
<cristian_c> epson-printer-utility_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb	3.22 MB
<cristian_c> bLaCk: questi due, dal sito epson
<cristian_c> bLaCk: invece per lo scanner:
<cristian_c> http://support.epson.net/linux/en/iscan_c.html
<cristian_c> 64bit(amd64), sezione deb
<cristian_c> quindi Download
<bLaCk> cristian_c, iscan-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb.tar.gz
<bLaCk> preso
<bLaCk> cristian_c, ora ?
<cristian_c> iscan-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb.tar.gz
<cristian_c> bLaCk: hai preso questo?
<cristian_c> a, ok
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> bLaCk: intanto, installa i primi due
<bLaCk> cristian_c, non me lo installa.
<cristian_c> bLaCk: ovvero?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: intanto, installa i primi due
<bLaCk> errore
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<bLaCk> non so se posso incollare qui
<cristian_c> bLaCk: se non dai informazioni, non riusciamo ad aiutarti
<cristian_c> spiega cosa stai facendo, esattamente
<bLaCk> ho avviato il .deb
<cristian_c> bLaCk: quale?
<bLaCk> si apre il software center, e ho cliccato installa.
<bLaCk> ho provato ad avviare epson-inkjet-printer-201108w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> bLaCk: ma li hai scaricati i due?
<bLaCk> certo
<bLaCk> dal sito epson
<cristian_c> bLaCk: clic destro sul pacchetto
<cristian_c> 'Apri con'
<cristian_c> enscegli 'installatore pacchetto' o 'gdebi'
<bLaCk> cristian_c, cè solo Ubuntu Software Center o Gestore di Archivi
<cristian_c> bLaCk: dove hai scaricato il pacchetto?
<bLaCk> cartella di default, "Scaricati"
<cristian_c> bLaCk: chiudi il software cebter
<cristian_c> bLaCk: cd Scaricati
<cristian_c> da terminake
<bLaCk> si ti seguo
<cristian_c> bLaCk: poi , digita: sudo dpkg -i epson-inkjet-printer-201108w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> !paste | bLaCk
<ubot-it> bLaCk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bLaCk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023879/
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get inatall lsb
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get install lsb
<cristian_c> dpkg: problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione di epson-inkjet-printer-201108w: epson-inkjet-printer-201108w dipende da lsb (>= 3.2); comunque: Il pacchetto lsb non è installato.
<cristian_c> bLaCk: è lo stesso errore che esce quando provi ad aggiungere la stampante nell'utility?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, nell'utility si blocca mentre installo
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&p=4243525
<cristian_c> bLaCk: probabilmente, per motivi simiki
<bLaCk> cristian_c, ti faccio vedere dell'altro
<cristian_c> ' Vai su Ubuntu Software Center; nel riquadro Ricerca scrivi lsb, lo selezioni e l'installi.'
<cristian_c> bLaCk: quindi prova a fare così, e poi reinstalla
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023899/
<cristian_c> bLaCk: mi stai rimandando lo stesso output
<bLaCk> no è diverso cristian_c
<cristian_c> bLaCk: hai installato lsb?
<bLaCk> si
<cristian_c> bLaCk: dpkg -l | grep lsb
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023902/
<cristian_c> bLaCk: lsb è mal-installato
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get install lsb
<cristian_c> e pastebinna
<bLaCk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023916/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> hai vari casini a livello di pacchetti
<Akenobis> non mi riconosce il mio smartphone con android
<cristian_c> bLaCk: ma dopo aver installato, hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<bLaCk> si
<bLaCk> quasi 130mb
<cristian_c> Akenobis: non tutto viene riconosciuto al primo colpo
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get update
<Akenobis> riprovero`
<cristian_c> Akenobis: magari non reitenrando
<cristian_c> Akenobis: lsusb lo vede? dmesg lo vede?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, fatto. Ora ?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: pastebinna
<cristian_c> Akenobis: magari hai guardato le impostazioni sul telefono?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023932/
<Akenobis> si le impostazioni del telefono sono in mtp
<cristian_c> Ign http://download.ebz.epson.net lsb3.2 InRelease
<cristian_c> scusa wh
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> bLaCk: ma questo repository...
<cristian_c> bLaCk: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Akenobis> cmc non ho provato con lsusb e dmesg ora provo
<cristian_c> Akenobis: esatto
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023944/
<cristian_c> deb http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/ lsb3.2 main
<cristian_c> bLaCk: qualcuno ha fatto qualcosa
<cristian_c> altrimenti non si spiega
<cristian_c> bLaCk: racconta esattamente tutto quello che hai fatto
<cristian_c> sinceramente
<bLaCk> Impostazioni di Sistema - Stampanti - clicco su SX230 e faccio inoltra, scelgo prima un driver e si blocca, scelgo l'altro e si blocca. I driver li scaricava lui stesso (l'utility)
<bLaCk> cristian_c, può essere questo ?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: inoltra non l'ho mai sentito
<bLaCk> come posto uno screen ?
<cristian_c> !image | bLaCk
<ubot-it> bLaCk: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> bLaCk: disattiva quel repository
<cristian_c> ma non so se risolverà il problema
<cristian_c> Akenobis: che ubuntu hai?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/Jdokug7
<Akenobis> 15.10
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> Akenobis: hai provato lsusb e dmesg?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, ci sono
<cristian_c> bLaCk: vai in altro software
<cristian_c> bLaCk: trova gli epson e togli la spunta
<cristian_c> chiudil ricarichi
<cristian_c> bLaCk: poi ritorna sul terminale e dai nuovamente: sudo apt-get update
<bLaCk> sta ricaricando cristian_c
<Akenobis> si ho provato me lo vede in tutti e due ma mi dice: impossibile montare android phone
<cristian_c> Akenobis: dove appare questo messaggio?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, fatto anche sudo apt-get update
<bLaCk> pastebin ?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sì
<bLaCk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023974/
<Akenobis> mi appare quando cerco di aprirlo
<bLaCk> cristian_c, scusa ho dimenticato a nominarti
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get upgrade
<cristian_c> Akenobis: pastebinna
<bLaCk> mi aggiorna 4 pacchetti nautilus cristian_c
<cristian_c> bLaCk: bene, pastebin
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023986/
<cristian_c> forse si faceva prima con dist-upgrade, ma tant'è
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023984/
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15023993/
<cristian_c> 9999.172974] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bb4, idProduct=2008 [ 9999.172988] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4 [ 9999.172998] usb 1-4: Product: MT65xx Android Phone [ 9999.173007] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: MediaTek
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bb4:2008 HTC (High Tech Computer Corp.) Android Phone via MTP [Wiko Cink Peax 2]
<cristian_c> bLaCk: allora:
<Akenobis> e perché nn me lo apre?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get purge lsb
<cristian_c> 10043.908104] usb 1-4: reset high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci [10044.041105] usb 1-4: usbfs: process 10442 (pool) did not claim interface 0 before use
<bLaCk>  cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024025/
<cristian_c> I seguenti pacchetti saranno RIMOSSI: epson-inkjet-printer-201108w* lsb*
<cristian_c> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto lsb-desktop (--configure): problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get purge lsb-desktop
<cristian_c> bLaCk: faccio retromarcia
<cristian_c> aspetta a digitarlo
<bLaCk> ok
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get purge libjpeg62:amd64
<bLaCk> grazie cristian_c per l'aiuto :)
<cristian_c> bLaCk: digita questo
<Akenobis> cristian_c ma non é che devo scaricare un software per le connessioni in mtp?
<Nicodera98> Ciao, ho un problema. Ho installato completamente ubuntu per 32 bit. Dopo l'inserimento della password il PC si blocca e non succede nulla
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024040/
<krabador> Akenobis, e ti si deve dire qui?
<cristian_c> Akenobis: ci sto guardando
<krabador> Akenobis, che cosa hai nel telefono , quando effettui il collegamento al pc ?
<krabador> Nicodera98, ctrl alt f2 , fanno apparire un terminale ?
<Akenobis> voglio scaricare delle foto cmunque in mtp
<krabador> Akenobis, che cosa hai nel telefono , quando effettui il collegamento al pc ?
<Nicodera98> Sinceramente non lo so, in questo momento non ho il pc sotto mano
<krabador> Nicodera98, torna con il pc sottomano, per favore.
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libjpeg62:amd64
<Akenobis> non ho capito krabador
<Nicodera98> A bene molte grazie
<Nicodera98> Va*
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024054/
<cristian_c> Akenobis: dpkg -l | grep mtp
<cristian_c> Akenobis: dpkg -l | grep gvfs
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get purge lsb-desktop
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024065/
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get purge lsb
<bLaCk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024076/
<bLaCk> cristian_c
<Akenobis> devo installare i pacchetti?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo dpkg -i epson-inkjet-printer-201108w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> Akenobis: hai letto qualcosa del genere?
<cristian_c> Akenobis: dpkg -l | grep mtp
<cristian_c> Akenobis: dpkg -l | grep gvfs
<Akenobis> fatto
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024082/
<cristian_c> Akenobis: che esce?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, dici che quella storia del repository ha impallato il sistema ?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: dpkg -l | grep lsb
<bLaCk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024095/
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024096/
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get install lsb
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024106/
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024112/
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sudo apt-get -f install
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024122/
<krabador> Akenobis, che cosa fa, il telefono , di grazia eh, solo se vuoi rispondere, quando lo attacchi al pc ?
<cristian_c> Configurazione di lsb-desktop (4.1+Debian11ubuntu8)... Configurazione di lsb (4.1+Debian11ubuntu8)... Configurazione di epson-inkjet-printer-201108w (1.0.0-1lsb3.2)...
<cristian_c> bLaCk: ce l'hai fatta
<bLaCk> io ?
<bLaCk> cristian_c,  tu :D
<bLaCk> continuo con l'altro pacchetto ?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: adesso, digita: ls
<bLaCk> ti ripeto cristian_c , grazie ancora ;)
<cristian_c> bLaCk: di niente, ma posta il risultato
<bLaCk> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024136/
<Akenobis> posso fare due opzioni come dispositivo multimediale mtp come fotocamera ptp
<maooro> ciao a tutti! ho appena installato ubuntu 15.10 e volevo capire come abilitare il doppio schermo
<cristian_c> Akenobis: allora:
<bLaCk> cristian_c, ora è tar.gz, stesso comando ?
<krabador> maooro, lo attacchi
<krabador> maooro, impostazioni --- monitor
<maooro> non rileva segnale
<cristian_c> bLaCk: beh, prima prova la stampante no?
<krabador> maooro, impostazioni --- monitor
<krabador> lo stesso
<glpiana> maooro, i due monitor suono collegati alla stessa scheda video?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: comunque, cosa c'è nel tar.gz?
<bLaCk> è il file per lo scanner cristian_c
<maooro> è un portatile e vorrei collegare un monitor esterno
<bLaCk> cristian_c, ma nell'elenco stampanti non cè, come do la pagina di prova ?
<glpiana> maooro, come diceva krabador , impostazioni del sistema --> monitor (o schermo)
<maooro> ok, provo! grazie mille
<bLaCk> ciao glpiana :)
<cristian_c> Akenobis: uname -a
<cristian_c> Akenobis: sudo apt-get update
<bLaCk> cristian_c, non stampa :(
<cristian_c> bLaCk: allora, il secondo pacchetto era un'utility
<cristian_c> bLaCk: l'hai cercata nel dash?
<maooro> ottimo! a posto, grazie mille!
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024155/
<bLaCk> cristian_c, no
<bLaCk> cristian_c, non cè credo.
<cristian_c> bLaCk: apri il dash
<cristian_c> digita: espon
<cristian_c> epson
<bLaCk> escono i file .deb
<cristian_c> Akenobis: ora l'altro?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: e basta?
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024167/
<bLaCk> cristian_c, si :(
<cristian_c> allora:
<bLaCk> e in impostazioni - stampanti, non viene nemmeno visualizzata :8
<bLaCk> *:(
<cristian_c> Akenobis: diciamo una cosa:
<cristian_c> Akenobis: che pc hai?
<Akenobis> hp pavilion dv4000 effetivamente é un po vecchio
<cristian_c> bLaCk: un attimo
<cristian_c> Akenobis: ma ha porte usb 2.0, giusto?
<Akenobis> si
<cristian_c> bLaCk: ok
<bLaCk> cristian_c, dimmi
<Akenobis> scusate ma devo scappare sto andando via
<cristian_c> bLaCk: dpkg -c epson-printer-utility_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<bLaCk> cristian_c, senza sudo ?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sì, senza
<cristian_c> bLaCk: non stai installando, quindi non serve...
<bLaCk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024233/
<cristian_c> bLaCk: /opt/epson-printer-utility/bin/epson-printer-utility
<bLaCk> :D
<cristian_c> bLaCk: digita questo comando
<bLaCk> "Pronta"
<cristian_c> ?
<bLaCk> livelli di inchiostro e status stampante "pronta"
<bLaCk> controllo ugelli e pulizia testine
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> bLaCk: allora fai un test
<bLaCk> cristian_c, devo scappare al lavoro
<bLaCk> sei spesso qui ?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: beh, quando sei qui, chiedi a chi c'è
<bLaCk> cristian_c, ma tu sai tutto il bordello :D
<cristian_c> il supporto
<cristian_c> bLaCk: beh, se la stampante funziona
<bLaCk> si funziona
<bLaCk> ho fatto la pulizia testine
<bLaCk> ed è partito
<cristian_c> bLaCk: non ti resta che spiegare quale pacchetto scanner hai scaricato e da lì chiiedere supporto se hai problemi
<bLaCk> ora manca solo lo scanner, e vedere perchè non la vedo nel menù stampanti
<buonhji> qui va bene cristian_c ??
<cristian_c> bLaCk: per la stampante , usa l'utility che ti ho fatto lanciare ora
<bLaCk> se faccio stampa su un documento non cè il nome della stampante cristian_c
<cristian_c> buonhji: aì
<cristian_c> sì
<bLaCk> la blocco nel launcher ?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sì
<bLaCk> per il momento, poi magari si risolve :)
<bLaCk> cristian_c, ti ringrazio per l'ennesima volta, gentilissimo !!
<cristian_c> bLaCk: poi ricorda che il canale è loggato
<cristian_c> !logs | bLaCk
<ubot-it> bLaCk: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> bLaCk: qui ritrovi la discussione di oggi
<bLaCk> perfetto quindi si può seguire il bordello del repository e della stampante
<bLaCk> ti ringrazio cristian_c
<bLaCk> ti auguro un buon proseguimento di giornata
<cristian_c> beh, la stampante è un problema secondario, visto chenfuge...
<cristian_c> a te
<bLaCk> alla prossima :)
<bLaCk> ma non rischio a livello di "sicurezza" con quella repository ?
<bLaCk> cristian_c
<cristian_c> bLaCk: quel repository è disattivato
<cristian_c> te l'ho fatto disattivare
<bLaCk> si ricordo
<bLaCk> dai scappo, alla prossima cristian_c, grazie ancora
<cristian_c> di nient3
<cristian_c> buonhji: che ubuntu hai?
<buonhji> cristian_c devo riesporre il problema?
<cristian_c> buonhji: che ubuntu hai?
<buonhji> lubuntu
<cristian_c> numero di versiohe
<Nicodera98> Salve vi contatto in merito ad un problema sul mio pc. Praticamente dopo l'inserimento della password, il pc si blocca e non riesco a far più nulla
<cristian_c> buonhji: su su
<buonhji> aspetta non ricordo
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: sei col pc in questione?
<Nicodera98> si
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: scrivi qualche dettaglio sulla tua configuraziohe
<Nicodera98> allora
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: caratteristiche del pc e versione di ubuntu utilizzata
<buonhji> 15.10
<Nicodera98> 32  bit, 4 gb di ram , amd radeon qualcosa, hp pavilion dv5, ubuntu 15.10, affiancato a windows 10
<cristian_c> buonhji: alora rispiega il problema dei monitor
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: radeon qualcosa
<cristian_c> puoi essere più preciso?
<Nicodera98> E non ricordo
<Nicodera98> mi dispiace
<Nicodera98> ma fidati era supportato
<Nicodera98> Non è male come cpu
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Nicodera98> dove lo devo scrivere?ù
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<Nicodera98> ma non si avvia
<cristian_c> ,a se digiti la password è un problema
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: lshw | pastebinit
<cristian_c> anzi, senza pastebinit
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: lshw
<cristian_c> !paste | Nicodera98
<ubot-it> Nicodera98: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nicodera98> ho fatto ctrl alt f
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: non si avvia il sistema?
<Nicodera98> f2
<Nicodera98> no spiegami come arrivare al terminale
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: se non si avvia , il problema è un altro
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: ti blocchi alla schermata di login?
<Nicodera98> si
<Nicodera98> pero riesco a far ctrl alt f2
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: esattamente cosa accade dopo aver digitato la password e premuto invio?
<buonhji> quando collego con il cavo VGA il pc (netbook aspire one) ad una tv che vorrei utilizzare come secondo schermo, sulla tv viene visualizzato il messaggio no sync utilizzando le impostazioni del monitor  sono riuscito ad "accendere  "  il secondo monitor  ma  adesso mi dice imput not supported
<Nicodera98> niente rimane con lo sfondo di ubuntu
<Nicodera98> e spariscono la barra e tutte le altre cose
<cristian_c> buonhji: è una tv
<buonhji> si
<cristian_c> buonhji: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: e nella schermata con solo il desktop, se premi ctrl+alt+t, cosa accade?
<Nicodera98> un attimo
<buonhji> perdonami cristian_c sono un pò ignorante per quanto riguarda ubuntu cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> buonhji: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> buonhji: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<Nicodera98> cristian.. nulla
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: allora
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: sei in dual boot?
<Nicodera98> sisi
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: recupera le caratteristiche del pc, su windows le trovi
<Nicodera98> va bene
<buonhji> mi dice vga1 connected
<cristian_c> buonhji: il comando restituisce un link
<cristian_c> buonhji: posta questo link
<Nicodera98> amd turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile ZM-84 2.30 ghz.  RAM 4 gb.  Sistema operativo a 32 bit, processore basato su x64
<buonhji> pastebinit nonè installato
<cristian_c> buonhji: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: beh, pc vecchio
<cristian_c> il turion
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: e la scheda grafica?
<Nicodera98> quella dove la leggo?
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: anche lì winz ti aiuta
<cristian_c> o il manuale
<Nicodera98> Non ho il manuale, ha 6 anni sto pc
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: se hai problemi nel sapere dove sono le cose in windows, non è qui che si fa supporto a riguardo
<Nicodera98> Sisi torno subito
<buonhji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15024379/
<cristian_c> LVDS1 connected 1024x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 223mm x 125mm 1024x600 60.08*+
<cristian_c> VGA1 connected 1024x576+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 365mm x 292mm 1280x1024 85.02 + 75.02 60.02
<cristian_c> buonhji: su vga hai 1024x576
<Nicodera98> ATI Radeon HD 4250
<cristian_c> temo che il tuo tv non supporti quella risoluzione
<cristian_c> buonhji: ma devi controllare il manuale del tuo televisore
<buonhji> si perche ho provato a cambiarla un po di volte
<cristian_c> per saperne di più
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: ok
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: sei su 15.10, giusto?
<Nicodera98> certo
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: in live nessun problema di utilizzo?
<Nicodera98> live?
<cristian_c> buonhji: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: sì, la sessione di prova
<Nicodera98> Andava fatta?
<Nicodera98> Cavolo..
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: non hai provato l'os su questo pc prima di installarlo?
<Nicodera98> Negativo
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: molto male
<cristian_c> è la prima cosa da fare,  per rilevare eventuali incompatibilità della macchina
<Nicodera98> Mh
<Nicodera98> Quindi ora che posso fare?ù
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: quindi hai installato il sistema, hai riavviato e poi...?
<Nicodera98> Mi ha rilevato degliu aggiornamenti
<Nicodera98> Ho accettato
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: visto che il pc è vecchio
<Nicodera98> Si è restartato di nuovo
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: dovd?
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: quindi ci sei entrato nel desktop?
<Nicodera98> Si l'installazione è avvenuta tramite dvd
<buonhji> cambiando la risoluzione del segnale per la tv ce l'ho fatta adesso funziona grazie anche se mi ha cambiato la risoluzione del  pc e adesso non vedo più la barra  in basso
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: dove?
<cristian_c> buonhji: dettagli :D
<Nicodera98> nono
<cristian_c> ll'importante è che si veda sul tv, quando è collegato
<Nicodera98> il desktop non l'ho mai visto
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: ?
<Nicodera98> Appena ho immesso la password
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: engli aggiornamenti dove li hai fatti?
<Nicodera98> Mi ha segnalato un aggionamento
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: 'mi ha rilevato degli aggiornamenti, ho accettato, si è restartato di nuovo'
<cristian_c> l'hai scritto tu
<Nicodera98> Ecco, ma senza vedere il desktop
<Nicodera98> ho immesso la password
<buonhji> 1280x768 è la risoluzione che mi serviva per la tv e adesso funziona solo che nonostante io non abbia modificato la risoluzione del pc è cambiata
<Nicodera98> e dallo sfondo mi ha segnalato l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> buonhji: beh, se hai il mirror, o schermo clone
<cristian_c> buonhji: probabilemente non può supoortare altro
<cristian_c> buonhji: vlolendo pupi spegnere lo schermo del portatile e lasciare il segnale sulla tv, ma insomma...
<buonhji> già :) basta renderli 2 schermi differenti no?
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: fai una cosa
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: all'avvio del pc, appare il grub?
<Nicodera98> si
<cristian_c> buonhji: beh, diciamo che il pc deve reggere due segnali video contemporaneamente, quindi se ne spegni uno...
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: allora, quando appare, premi 'e'
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: nella nuova schermata devi aggiungere 'nomodeset' dopo 'quiet splash'
<Nicodera98> un attimo, spengo perche sta ancora con w10
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: infine, se hai fatto tutto correttamente, premi f20
<cristian_c> f10
<Nicodera98> ho spinto 'e'
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: nella nuova schermata devi aggiungere 'nomodeset' dopo 'quiet splash'
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: il tutto senza virgolette, ovviamente
<Nicodera98> e ma ci sono scritte cose tipo set params
<cristian_c> !image | Nicodera98
<ubot-it> Nicodera98: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Nicodera98> Vuoi che ti mandi una foto?
<cristian_c> sì
<buonhji> se disattivo il monitor LCD (pc) torna a dirmi input not supported
<Nicodera98> un attimo
<cristian_c> buonhji: devi un po' configurwre
<cristian_c> ma se ora va con lo schermo clone, non è un problema, vero?
<buonhji> no solo che la risoluzione sul pc non è quella giusta ma si in effetti non importa uso il tv solo perchè si vede meglio rispetto  allo schermo piccolo del netbook
<Nicodera98> http://imageshack.com/a/img922/8418/0Mjqyp.jpg
<cristian_c> buonhji: diciamo che quando torni al piccolo lcd , si reimposta lamrisoluzione
<cristian_c> quando stacchi il cavo vga
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: tra splash e $vt_handoff, inserisci nomodeset
<cristian_c> in modo che risulti una cosa tipo:
<buonhji> si esatto :) grazie mille per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: quiet splash
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: quiet splash nomodeset $vt_handoff
<cristian_c> visivamente parlando
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: modifica e riposta
<cristian_c> buonhji: di niente
<Nicodera98> ok ho scritto
<Nicodera98> e ora come si "riposta"?
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: foto
<Nicodera98> sto uppando
<Nicodera98> http://imageshack.com/a/img924/9743/7bsjGH.jpg
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: ora premi f10
<Nicodera98> fatto
<Nicodera98> schermata viola
<cristian_c> e...
<Nicodera98> si è svviato
<Nicodera98> ora inserisco la password?
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: Sì
<cristian_c> nella schermata di login, giusto?
<Nicodera98> sisi
<Nicodera98> di nuovo così
<Nicodera98> sfondo vuoto
<cristian_c> non so se è $vt_ handoff a dare fastidio o qualche altra cosa
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: quando sei nel grub, premi 'e'
<Nicodera98> dal tasto power.. con arresto forzato..
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: invece che aggiungere nomodeset, togli quiet splash
<cristian_c> rimuovi quiet splash
<cristian_c> poi premi f10
<cristian_c> dovrebbe comparire tutto il log di boot
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemi, appariranno messaggi lì, in merito
<Nicodera98> ok
<cristian_c> se riesci fai anche foto di eventuali messaggi di errore
<Nicodera98> niente.. si è avviato di nuovo senza dare log di boot
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: ma hai fatto la modifica?
<Nicodera98> si
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: hai cancellatogvquiet splash
<cristian_c> fa vedere
<Nicodera98> spengo di nuovo
<Nicodera98> ma che.. io l'avevo eliminato..
<cristian_c> fa vedere
<Nicodera98> l'ho appena ritolto
<Nicodera98> aspe
<cristian_c> foto
<Nicodera98> http://imageshack.com/a/img923/7619/WiypTj.jpg
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: rimuovi $vt_handoff
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: e aggiungi nomodeset
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: in modo che visualizzi: ro nomodeset
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: appena fatto, posta foto
<Nicodera98> va bene
<Nicodera98> https://imageshack.us/i/pmW2xNufj
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: f10
<cristian_c> premi f10
<Nicodera98> E' andato tutto ok
<cristian_c> ovvero?
<Nicodera98> Non usciva nulla che non va nei log
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: ora hai la schermata di login?
<Nicodera98> si
<cristian_c> e se digiti la password, che accade?
<Nicodera98> 1 momento
<Nicodera98> comunque mi si è abbassata la risoluzione
<Nicodera98> e sempre così
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: allora prima il vt_handoff copriva il nomoeset
<cristian_c> nomodeset
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: desktop vuoto?
<Nicodera98> si
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: siccome il pc è vecchio
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: o provi ctrl+alt+f2, facendo il login testuale e poi digitando: startx
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: oppure, provi una xubuntu in live
<Nicodera98> va bene
<cristian_c> xubuntu 15.10
<Nicodera98> provo ctrl..
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: che è più leggera e per pc più vecchi
<Nicodera98> mi ha fatto il login testuale
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: è possibile che il tuo pc non digerisca compiz
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: o provi ctrl+alt+f2, facendo il login testuale e poi digitando: startx
<Nicodera98> ok fatto
<Nicodera98> ora ho al posto della freccia
<Nicodera98> una x
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: io fossi in te, proverei xubuntu in live
<cristian_c> per tagliare la testa al toro
<Nicodera98> Va bene.. stessa procedura di masterizzazione e installazione?
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: sì
<Nicodera98> ed elimina da solo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: ma prima di ihstallare, scegli 'try ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> oppure 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<cristian_c> in italiano
<Nicodera98> quindi rimetto il dvd di installazione
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: prima prova, poi se va tutto bene, reinstalli dove è installato attualmente ubuntu
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: no
<cristian_c> Nicodera98: devi scaricare xubuntu
<cristian_c> non l'attuale dvd
<Nicodera98> va bene
<Nicodera98> grazie cristian..
<cristian_c> di niente
<Nicodera98> fino a che ora rimani in chat?
<Gabri> Ciao avevo ubuntu 15.04 e lo aggiornato a 15.10 il problema e che accendendolo mi viene il login ma per entrare non ce più il desktop
<gianco62> Ciao a tutti, chissà se qualcuno può aiutarmi, uso ubuntu 14.02 da qualche giorno mi è sparita l'icona di connessione internet, quindi nel report di errore mi dice che  network manager è andato in crash...che fare???
<gianco62> ciao qualcuno ha letto il mio mes?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> rivato adesso
<jester-> gianco62: poblema?
<gianco62> Ciao si uso ubuntu 14.02 e mi è sparita l'icona di connessione, il report mi dice che network manager è andato in crash...che fare???
<jester-> gianco62: 14,o4 vorrai dire
<jester-> gianco62: renstalla network-manager
<gianco62> si scusa è il 15 che è 02
<gianco62> ma siccome non posso connettermi come faccio a recuperare l'app
<jester-> gianco62: sicuro di non aver fatto niente di strano? difficile che nm si uccida da solo
<jester-> gianco62: wifi è eth
<gianco62> qualche giorno fa ho acceso ed era sparita, non ricordo di aver fatto qualcosa di strano, cmq per re-installare devo prima rimuovere    quello che rimane della vecchia?
<gianco62> io mi connetto con una chiavetta
<jester-> !ripristino | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gianco62> Ok! andando @ubot andando a dare un'occhiata pensi che possa farcela?
<jester-> e perchè no
<gianco62> dà delle indicazioni per quanto riguarda il 15.10 e 12.04
<gianco62> Scusate ma il menù di ripristino può essermi utile?
<jester-> gianco62: se usi la 15.10 ti mette la 15.10
<jester-> idem con le altre
<jester-> gianco62: il menu di ripristino dle pc intendi?
<jester-> quello ti riporta il pc a fabbrica
<gianco62> e quindi?
<jester-> gianco62: quindi cosa
<gianco62> scusa ma siccome sono un neofita che mi conviene fare per poter usare nuovamente il pc? perchè mi sembra che entrare nel bios possa essere un pò complicato
<jester->  che centra il bios leggi la guida e fai un ripristino di ubuntu usando il rilascio che piu ti garba, ancora asistite ci sono la 12.04 la 14.04 e la 15.10
<jester-> !ripristino | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gianco62> ma se re-installo network manager non risolvo?
<jester-> gianco62: puo darsi
<jester-> gianco62: ubuntu normale?
<gianco62> si penso sia normale
<jester-> hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<gianco62> si
<jester-> gianco62: sistema a 32 o 64bit
<gianco62> 64
<jester-> gianco62: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.1_amd64.deb
<jester-> gianco62: http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager-applet/network-manager-gnome_0.9.8.8-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<gianco62> scaricato
<jester-> gianco62: rimuovi i vecchi e poi installi quelli che porterai sul sistema
<gianco62> scaricato anche questo ma installo tutti e due?
<jester-> uno lo tieni da mettere sul comodino a scelta
<gianco62> cioè di scorta
<jester-> gianco62: prima da terminale dai
<jester-> gianco62: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<jester-> poi doppio click sui quelli scaricati e installi
<gianco62> quindi li installo tutti e due?
<jester-> secondo te perché te ne ho fatti scaricare 2?
<gianco62> Ok! ti ringrazio per tutti i consigli e ti auguro buona serata;)
<gianco62> scusate ma poco fa mi è stato fornito un supporto per l'installazione di network manager, jasper che non riesco a rintracciare sulla lista mi ha fornito una stringa per il terminale che non vedo più...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<caveat-> gianco62: dici questa? <     jester-> | gianco62: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<gianco62> si gentilissimo, ma come hai fatto a recuperarla?
<Eagle2> notte a tutti!
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-13
<Claudio> ciao,vorrei fare un ripristino di fabbrica al mio acer aspire V5 con l'intento di rimettere windows come sistema operativo,visto che non ho un supporto disco ,so che gli acer hanno una partizione nascosta che sostituisce il cd fisico del sistema operativo  e mi chiedevo se avendo messo Ubuntu come unico sistema operativo fosse possibile utilizzare
<Claudio> lo strumento degli acer per il ripristino di fabbrica... voi cosa ne pensate?
<Claudio> ciao,vorrei fare un ripristino di fabbrica al mio acer aspire V5 con l'intento di rimettere windows come sistema operativo,visto che non ho un supporto disco ,so che gli acer hanno una partizione nascosta che sostituisce il cd fisico del sistema operativo  e mi chiedevo se avendo messo Ubuntu come unico sistema operativo fosse possibile utilizzare
<Claudio> lo strumento degli acer per il ripristino di fabbrica... voi cosa ne pensate?
<krabador> ti sembra il posto giusto in cui chiedere ?
<h_boyz>  Buongiorno. Dopo aggiornamento non funziona più il touchpad, kubuntu 14.04 non rileva i driver synaptic
<castag01> salve ho aggiornato lts 14.04 su portatile asus e ho perso impostazioni rete, mi dice non supportato
<castag01> suggerimenti?
<Carlin0> castag01, nemmeno ethernet ?
<castag01> no nessun servizio di rete
<Carlin0> ma col cavo ethernet  attaccato ?
<sheksi> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto
<sheksi> ce qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sheksi> vorrei installare ubuntu e poi windows 7
<Carlin0> lo lasci a fianco
<sheksi> ma windows non riconosce la partizione anche se in ntfs
<gigirock> sheksi, ma adesso non c'e' niente su quel pc/hd ?
<sheksi> al momento ho installato windows pwer cercare informazioni
<sheksi> ma vorrei che all'inizio disco ci sia ubuntu
<Carlin0> meglio win all'inizio del disco
<sheksi> perche non si puo mettere ubuntu prima?
<Carlin0> ubuntu non ha problemi prima o dopo , quello che ha problemi è win
<gigirock> sheksi, win pensa di essere unico al mondo e gli piace essere all'inizio del disco
<sheksi> infatti non volevo che ubunto si ponesse tra windows e lo spazio di archiviazione del disco in cui metterei tutto
<sheksi> volevo fare swap ubuntu windows e spazio comune per i due sistemi
<gigirock> sheksi, e invece proprio li deve andare
<sheksi> invece e una merda
<sheksi> ma lo uso solo per i giochi
<sheksi> e per alcuni programmi che non sono stati creati per ubuntu
<sheksi> essendo che i giochi saranno installati nello spazio comune non vorrei che ci fossero salti anche se infinitesimi nella letura da sistema operativo a spazio di archiviazione
<sheksi> quindi non e possibile per fare in modo da avere ubuntu prima?
<Carlin0> metti ubuntu prima ma avrai problemi con win
<sheksi> non e che mi da problemmi non si installa
<Carlin0> chi ? cosa ?
<sheksi> rifiuta la sua partizione anche se primaria e non legge quella di ubuntu
<Carlin0> ma chi ???
<sheksi> windows
<sheksi> perche ubuntu non mi da problemi
<Carlin0> !windows | sheksi
<ubot-it> sheksi: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Carlin0> !windows | sheksi
<sheksi> ah
<sheksi> non lo sapevo
<sheksi> scusate
<sheksi> clicko su windows per andare al canale?
<castag01> non neanche con il cavo
<cristian_c> ?
<castag01> quando vado su rete mi dice che i servizi di rete di sistgema non sonocompatibile con questa versione
<cristian_c> castag01: definosci tutti gli aspetti fondamentali della tua configurazione:
<cristian_c> castag01: numero versione ubuntu, ,caratteristiche del pc
<castag01> portatile asus intel i3 x555l 64 bit ubuntu 14.04 4 gb ram grafica intel haswll mobile ..
<cristian_c> castag01: da quanto tempo l'hai installato?
<castag01> ubuntu lts da quasi un anno e funzionava tutto bene fino a quando circa una settimana fa ho fatto alcuni agg e mi ha dato questo errore
<castag01> grazie del supporto
<castag01> il pc ha solo ubuntu sopra
<cristian_c> castag01: in un terminale digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> castag01: incolla l'output su un file e poi su pastebin dal pc con il quale stai scrivendo
<cristian_c> !paste | castag01
<ubot-it> castag01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<castag01> ok provvedo devo usare pennetta
<cristian_c> castag01: anzi, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<castag01> ma come si fa a copiare le ricghe del terminale
<cristian_c> castag01: conosci il copia-incolla?
<cristian_c> selezione->copia
<castag01> sigh si
<cristian_c> e incolli su fle di testo
<cristian_c> castag01: ma è meglio tu lo faccia per il secondo comando
<cristian_c> castag01: anzi, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<castag01> scusa l'utonto ma su terminale come faccio a copiare la selszione non funziona
<castag01> sto usando xterm
<cristian_c> castag01: quale desktop stai utilizzando?
<castag01> unity
<cristian_c> e perché hai aperto xterm?
<cristian_c> apri gnome terminal
<cristian_c> !info gnome-terminal
<ubot-it> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.2-1ubuntu4 (wily), package size 166 kB, installed size 1108 kB
<castag01> sigh trovato
<cristian_c> ok, procedi
<castag01> scusa sono lento
<castag01> comando cat non trovato
<cristian_c> castag01: incolla tutto su pastebin
<castag01> fatto messo
<castag01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15036248/
<cristian_c> castag01: hai fatto una montagna di errori di digitazione
<cristian_c> (e non solo)
<castag01> infatti utonto certo!
<cristian_c> castag01: 1) perché utilizzi il comando su?
<cristian_c> non te l'ha consigliato nessuno
<cristian_c> castag01: non hai letto bene
<cristian_c> castag01: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> castag01: ti sei dimenticato uno spazio
<castag01> ok copio il tuo e lo incollo e meglio
<castag01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15036326/
<castag01> spero meglio
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed universe multiverse main restricted deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed universe multiverse main restricted #Added by software-properties
<cristian_c> getdeb.list getdeb.list.bck
<cristian_c> castag01: questi li hai attivati tu
<castag01> e una affermazione?
<cristian_c> sì
<castag01> presumo di si
<cristian_c> !ripristino | castag01
<ubot-it> castag01: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<castag01> ok grazie seguo il wiki
<cristian_c> castag01: di niente
<castag01> thank
<cristian_c> castag01: e non attivare più i repository proposed
<cristian_c> tendono a incasinare il sistema
<castag01> ok grazie
<castag01> ho deciso di installare ex novo tutto meglio lts o versione 15?
<cristian_c> castag01: beh, era sufficiente un ripristino, in quel modo non perderesti i dati utenre
<cristian_c> utenre
<castag01> non trovo piu il dvd della lts
<castag01> e ho scaricato il dvd della 15
<cristian_c> castag01: 15.10?
<castag01> si
<cristian_c> castag01: masterizza il file .iso su un dvd
<castag01> sto scaircando anche la lts
<castag01> poi faccio dvd
<cristian_c> e poi fai il boot da dvd scegliendo 'try ubuntu withput installing' in fase di avvio
<cristian_c> !iso | castag01
<ubot-it> castag01: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<castag01> uso infrarecord va bene mi pare per fare copia iso su dvd
<cristian_c> sì
<krabador> !iso | castag01
<ubot-it> castag01: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<castag01> prima provo la live su dvd
<tasso> Buongiorno non riesco a installare questo file LibreOffice_5.1.0_Linux_x86_deb.tar.gz
<tasso> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> tasso: perché vuoi installare quel file?
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15037765/
<krabador> tasso, infatti non devi installarlo
<tasso> perchè mi serve
<krabador> in ubuntu libreoffice è nel repo
<Carlin0> tasso, perchè ... non va bene quello dei repo ?
<krabador> tanuzzo, e perchè ti servirebbe ?
<tasso> il libreoffice quello per fare le presentazioni
<krabador> tanuzzo, c'è
<krabador> tasso, ^
<tasso> no
<krabador> tasso, si
<Carlin0> no cosa ?
<krabador> sei tu che non lo vedi
<krabador> o non ce l'hai
<tasso> no
<tasso> presentazione impress
<tasso> non si avvia.
<krabador> tasso, si chiama libreoffice impress
<krabador> e lo puoi installare dal repo
<krabador> tasso, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | libreoffice | pastebinit
<cristian_c> !info libreoffice
<Carlin0> !info libreoffice-impress
<ubot-it> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.0.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 25 kB, installed size 147 kB
<ubot-it> libreoffice-impress (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- presentation. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.0.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1010 kB, installed size 4168 kB
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15037795/
<krabador> tasso, hai apt-get sminchiato
<krabador> per google-earth-stable
<krabador> tasso, sudo apt-get -yf install | pastebinit
<tasso> può essere che stia lavorando cosi tanto il terminale?
<tasso> sembre bloccato
<krabador> tasso, aspetta.
<tasso> ok
<cristian_c> tasso: hai stampante epson?
<tasso> no
<cristian_c> ok
<tasso> ma qua sembra tutto blocccato1!!!1
<krabador> ma datti una calmata!!!!
<krabador> ;)
<cristian_c> tasso: a che punto sei?
<pacio> buongiorno a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | pacio
<ubot-it> pacio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pacio> ho un piccolo problema con un pc ed una versione di ubuntu
<pacio> io non sono un esperto
<skricciolo> sera
<pacio> ho appena installato ubuntu ma dopo poco si blocca e non va più avanti
<pacio> avete consigli?
<tasso> ha finito adesso
<pacio> 10 minuti fa, ho provato a riavviarlo ma sempre il solito problema.
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15038218/
<krabador> tasso, se l'avessi digitato con  | pastebinit a fianco, e non credo tu l'abbia fatto
<krabador> ok
<pacio> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> pacio, di che pc parliamo ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ?
<skricciolo> per programma similare autocad vado di librecad?
<krabador> tanuzzo, hai ratto di tutto
<pacio> aspire 9300
<krabador> *fatto
<krabador> pacio, elenca cpu, ram , e scheda video
<krabador> !chat | skricciolo
<ubot-it> skricciolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> pacio, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pacio> in quale momento?
<tasso> ragazzi come procedo?
<pacio> sono proprio neofita
<Carlin0> pacio, ma saprai che cpu ha e quanta ram ...
<pacio> finche non inserisco la password gira, appena inizio la sessione tempo 20 secondi e si blocca
<pacio> ahime non ricordo....
<pacio> provo ad entrare nella configurazione
<Carlin0> informati pacio e facci sapere
<pacio> cmq ubuntu 14.04 lts
<pacio> cpu 1.6 amd turion 64 x2
<krabador> tasso, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> pacio, scusami , ho sbagliato nick
<pacio> 4gm di ram
<pacio> gb
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15038372/
<krabador> pacio, Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main i386 Packages
<krabador> tasso, ^
<krabador> pacio, scusa di nuovo
<krabador> tasso, hai sminchiato il sistema con ppa , attualmente offline
<krabador> tasso, apt-get rimarrà bloccato
<pacio> tasso stai parlando a me?
<pacio> anzi krabador
<tasso> krabador, che devo fare?
<tasso> (sminchiato io non credo)
<krabador> tasso, beh, i ppa non entrano da soli
<pacio> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<krabador> tasso, se ti fa stare meglio , chi usa quel pc.
<tasso> La parità di potere d'acquisto (PPA
<krabador> pacio, hai grub in avvio ?
<pacio> grub cioè?
<krabador> tasso, dpkg -l | grep earth | pastebinit
<pacio> scusami...
<krabador> pacio, https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<krabador> una cosa del genere
<tasso> cosa sono http://paste.ubuntu.com/15038459/
<pacio> no no avvio automatico
<pacio> non capisco perchè si blocchi
<krabador> tasso, sudo apt-get remove --purge google-earth-stable | pastebinit
<krabador> pacio, se no , non staresti qui
<pacio> effettivamente...
<krabador> pacio, accendi il pc, mettiti a premere shift destro compulsivamente
<krabador> apparirà quella schermata
<pacio> ok
<pacio> 5 minuti
<krabador> quando appare, premi "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea
<krabador> cancella quiet splash
<krabador> premi f10
<tasso> krabador, sto calmo, adesso ho capito
<pacio> sono arrivato a e
<pacio> cancella quite splash come
<krabador> non funziona la tastiera ?
<pacio> si si devo andare su quite splash semplicemente e cancellare?
<pacio> o tutta la striscia?
<cristian_c> pacio: quiet splash
<cristian_c> pacio: cancella solo quiet splash
<pacio> ok provo
<krabador> pacio, ti avrei detto di cancellare tutta la linea... ti ho detto in quel modo ?
<pacio> no
<pacio> fatto
<cristian_c> pacio: allora premi f10
<krabador> pacio, assicurati che le parole esattamente prima
<krabador> ed esattamente dopo
<krabador> abbiano uno spazio
<krabador> e POI premi f10
<pacio> si sta avviando
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> in assenza di spazi, esploderà
<pacio> allora te lo spedisco...
<pacio> .-)
<pacio> si blocca ancora
<pacio> il puntatore non si muove
<cristian_c> pacio: hai ubuntu con unity?
<krabador> pacio, fa cosi' dal primo avvio?
<pacio> si
<pacio> ho rifatto la procedura ed è ricomparso quite unit
<krabador> pacio, il supporto di installazione è andato tranqullamente?
<pacio> ricancellato
<pacio> si
<pacio> tranquillamente
<krabador> pacio, la modifica che ti ho fatto fare, non è permanente infatti
<krabador> è solo per provare quel parametro
<pacio> ok pardon
<pacio> appena faccio partire un proogramma tempo 5 secondi si blocca
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15038459/
<pacio> come ad esempio connettermi al wifi
<pacio> non capisco
<krabador> tasso, sudo apt-get remove --purge google-earth-stable | pastebinit
<pacio> dite che il pc non supporta quest versione??
<tasso> krabador,
<krabador> pacio, si avvia , arriva ad un ambiente grafico ?
<pacio> si
<tasso> sta lavorando fin da prima, quindi non posso dare il tuo comando, aspettto.
<krabador> "sta lavorando fin da prima" ---> dopo quale comando ?
<pacio> desktop sfondo bordeaux
<pacio> icone sulla sx
<pacio> versione non compatibile?
<cristian_c> pacio: allora
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15039045/
<pacio> adesso lo sfondo si è sgranato
<tasso> è fermo qui.
<pacio> righe orrizzontali bordeaux
<krabador> pacio, scheda video ^
<krabador> ?
<pacio> ma si avvia e lo supporta
<cristian_c> sarà una radeon, ma quale?
<krabador> tasso, ok, torna quando hai smesso di perculare per favore
<krabador> pacio, specifica
<krabador> la
<krabador> scheda
<krabador> video
<pacio> dalla setup utility riesco a capire qual è?
<krabador> pacio, sudo lshw -C video
<pacio> krabador ma come e dove devo scriveer questo comando?
<krabador> nel terminale
<cristian_c> pacio: quali os hai sul pc in questione?
<pacio> solo ubuntu
<pacio> avevo xp
<cristian_c> pacio: quando 'avevi' xp?
<pacio> 1 ora fa
<tasso> krabador, scusa ma è fermo, il terminale.
<krabador> tasso, ctrl c
<cristian_c> pacio: lì andava la scheda video?
<cristian_c> scusa, il problema c'era un'ora fa su xp?
<pacio> si si
<krabador> tasso, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge google-earth-stable | pastebinit
<cristian_c> pacio: sì, a quale domanda?
<pacio> no no ho voluto togliere xp ed installare ubuntu
<pacio> prima funzionava benissimo
<pacio> solo lento
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15039255/
<pacio> si avvia benissimo, solo che se voglio aprire FILE oppure vado sull'icona del WIFI ad esempio dopo 5 minuti si blocca
<pacio> se inizio un processo si blocca e non va più avanti
<pacio> adesso forse sono riuscito a ridurre la risoluzione
<krabador> pacio, freezes, sono un brutto segno
<pacio> credo che i problema fosse relativo alla risoluzione
<krabador> pacio, fa una cosa, ripeti quello che ti ho detto prima
<cristian_c> pacio: ricapitolando: un'ora fa con xp nessun problema di righe?
<krabador> quando cancelli quiet splash
<krabador> scrivi nomodeset ASSICURANDOTI DI AVERE SPAZIO PRIMA E SPAZIO DOPO
<krabador> premi f10
<pacio> ok provo
<krabador> tanuzzo, dpkg -l | grep earth | pastebinit
<pacio> mi sembra che con la risoluzione più bassa non si blocchi
<pacio> cmq quiet splash lo sostituisco
<tasso> krabra
<tasso> krabador, come procedo?
<krabador> tasso, dpkg -l | grep earth | pastebinit
<krabador> sbagliato io ad autocompletare
<tasso> ok
<pacio> adesso va
<pacio> ma non ho ancora cambiato quiet
<pacio> splash
<krabador> pacio, per favore non andare a caso
<krabador> riferisci cosa fa quello che ti viene chiesto di fare
<tasso> krabador, ha finito
<pacio> adesso va
<pacio> grazie
<pacio> ma quite splash che cos'è?
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | pacio
<ubot-it> pacio: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto...
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> pacio, <pacio> adesso va
<krabador> <pacio> grazie
<krabador> ripeti quello che hai fatto
<pacio> sono entrato nella schermata di configurazione
<pacio> dopo aver chiacciato shift DX al ripristino
<pacio> ci sono diversi tools per riparare eventuali problemi
<pacio> ho notato che mi ha cabiato la definizione
<pacio> poi riavviato
<pacio> ed adesso va
<krabador> "<pacio> ci sono diversi tools per riparare eventuali problemi"
<krabador> cosa hai fatto ?
<krabador> <krabador> tasso, dpkg -l | grep earth | pastebinit
<tasso> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<tasso> mi dice questa cosa
<pacio> adesso ti dico
<krabador> pacio, l'importante è che la prossima volta che entri, segui indicazioni, piuttosto che andare per i fatti tuoi mentre si aspettano i tuoi risultati
<pacio> scusami
<krabador> tasso, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> pacio, decisamente no
<krabador> !chat | pacio
<ubot-it> pacio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tasso> krabador, ,sta lavorando.
<krabador> tasso, si, questo ci mette un minuto
<pacio> grazie
<krabador> tasso, quando ha finito ,  ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<tasso> krabador, sta ancora facendo quello di prima.
<krabador> tanuzzo, apt-get install update, si allunga solo in presenza di problemi di rete
<krabador> non ha rischio di blocco, se i repo sono offline per problemi, o problemi di rete, dopo un po' , esce lo stesso
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15040196/ krabador
<krabador> tanuzzo,e il precedente =
<krabador> ?
<krabador> tasso,
<krabador> tasso, e il precedente ?
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15039960/ kra
<tasso> krabador,
<tasso> parli di questo?
<krabador> tasso, si
<tasso> ok adesso?
<krabador> tasso, software-properties-gtk
<tasso> krabador, mi ha aperto una schermata
<krabador> tasso, va in "altro software"
<tasso> ok
<krabador> fa uno screen
<krabador> premendo stamp
<krabador> !image | tasso
<ubot-it> tasso: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> vai poi su imgur, postala, incolla il link
<tasso> https://imgur.com/zvwvqH5 kra
<cristian_c> !tab | tasso
<ubot-it> tasso: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<tasso> krabador,
<krabador> tasso, togli la spunta dalla voce con deja-dup-team
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> torni nel terminali
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebiinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo ;)
<tasso> È necessario ricaricare le informazioni sul software disponibile per installare software e aggiornamenti provenienti da sorgenti aggiunte o modificate di recente.
<tasso> Per continuare è necessaria una connessione a Internet funzionante.
<tasso> mi da questa cosa?
<cristian_c> tasso: scusa la domanda, hai una afsl
<cristian_c> adsl
<krabador> tasso, ti ho chiesto di chiudere
<cristian_c> o ti colleghi tramite hotspot o chiavetta
<tasso> krabador, non capisco
<tasso> (io ti sto seguendo passo passo)
<krabador> tasso, devo venire io a chiudere software properties gtk ?
<tasso> ok fatto
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<tasso> per me?
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15040622/
<tasso> krabador,
<krabador> tasso, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> tasso, e spero, che tu abbia connessione adsl
<tasso> SI ADSL
<tasso> perchè operazione lunga?'
<krabador> tasso, in base alla velocità di connesione, e da quanto tempo non vengono effettuati gli aggiornamenti per il blocco
<krabador> puo' volerci anche mezz'ora
<tasso> Estrazione dei template dai pacchetti: 100%
<tasso> krabador, ha finito
<krabador> tasso, se incolli come te li mando i comandi
<krabador> fanno il pastebin da soli
<krabador> ma a quanto pare...
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15041043/
<krabador> c'è qualcosa tra te  e loro
<krabador> ok
<krabador> bene
<krabador> visto quanti bei aggiornamenti  ?
<krabador> tanuzzo, dpkg -l | grep  libre | pastebinit
<tasso> krabador, quindi abbiamo finito?
<krabador> tanuzzo, dpkg -l | grep  libre | pastebinit
<krabador> tasso, dpkg -l | grep  libre | pastebinit
<tasso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15041131/
<tasso>  krabador
<krabador> tasso, sudo apt-get -y install libreoffice-impress
<krabador> al che , hai finito
<tasso> anche draw allora?
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install libreoffice-draw
<krabador> tasso, quanti te ne servono ?
<tasso> l'ha messo da solo, senza comando!
<tasso> grazie !!!!!
<krabador> si, puo' darsi che qualcuno richiami altri
<krabador> tasso, molto bene
<krabador> buon lavoro
<Malvi> qua?
<Mr_Pan> Malvi, si
<Malvi> dovrei essere nel posto giusto ora....
<Malvi> grazie :-)
<Mr_Pan> Malvi, descrivi il problema così qualcuno potrà fornirti aiuto
<Malvi> dicevo, oggi il pc ha iniziato a darmi problemi, o nn mi fa scrivere o nn mi fa usare il mouse .....
<Malvi> oppure ora ogni tanto mi concede di fare qlcosa ma poi decide di fare come gli pare.....
<Malvi> è posseduto vero? :-)
<krabador> Malvi, elenca cpu/ram/scheda video
<Malvi> :-o o no dinuovo......
<krabador> s'è bloccato ?
<Malvi> kraba sei fantastico mi fai domande che mi lasciano sempre senza parole :-) vado a cercare
<Malvi> si cmq il cursore ora nn si muove....devo capire come fare per aprire nuove finestre
<krabador> "che mi lasciano sempre senza parole" mi ricordi quando avremmo parlato ?
<Malvi> qlc giorno fa
<Mr_Pan> krabador, qualche sera fa ...
<Malvi> volevo installare ubuntu sul mio vaio e nn ci riuscivo
<Malvi> wow pan sei molto attento
<krabador> Mr_Pan, è efficientemente teutonico
<krabador> Malvi, bene, allora non ti dovrebbe essere difficile rielencarmi le caratteristiche del pc
<Mr_Pan> javohl!
<Malvi> bene ci sono riuscita ma ho ancora qlc che nn va cmq per esempio ora sono riuscita ad aprire una pagina  nuova ma per poter tornare qua l'ho dovuta chiudere perche il cursore nn clicca dove voglio io.....
<Malvi> eh no kraba perche per me era tutto arabo quindi devo ricercare tutto
<krabador> Malvi, senza fascicolo della pratica, e senza dettagli, dobbiamo interrogare Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> krabador, su ora non voglio smazzarmi i log :D
<Malvi> Processore Intel Core 2 Duo T6400, 2.00 GHz, 2MB cache L2, FSB 800 MHz
<krabador> scheda video ?
<Malvi> Scheda Video NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS, 256MB dedicati
<Malvi> poi?
<Mr_Pan> Ram  ... HD ...
<Mr_Pan> Malvi con cosa ti colleghi  a IRC ?    hexchat  ?
<krabador> Malvi, allora, all'accensione della macchina, hai una schermata di selezione ?
<Malvi> aiutooooo mi sta combinando pasticciiii
<krabador> Malvi, metterti ad urlare non risolverà niente
<Malvi> boh ora ho il cursore che si porta a spasso una pubblicita! grrr
<Malvi> ok nn posso piu muovermi da qua per ora....
<Malvi> pan cosa sono irc e hexchat?
<krabador> Malvi, mi rispondi ?
<Malvi> scusa krab
<PonsAureoli> ciao, ho difficoltà  a stampare con Canon LBP 5050 con ubuntu
<Malvi> nn posso piu vedere niente ho il cursore bloccato
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: ciao, come prima cosa ci servirebbero alcune informazioni
<PonsAureoli> versione 15.10
<krabador> Malvi, allora , spegni, riaccendi
<Malvi> 320 GB SATA 5400 rpm
<Malvi> ecco
<cristian_c> ok
<Malvi> per fortuna si blocca a singhiozzi....
<krabador> Malvi, mettiti continuamente a premer shift destro
<Malvi> cmq ho spento e riacceso almeno 3 volte prima di decidermi a venire a scocciare a voi....
<krabador> Malvi, al menu che ti appare
<krabador> Malvi, premi il tasto "e" , in corrispondenza della prima linea
<Mr_Pan> PonsAureoli, è il pc installato da Jkf1 ?
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: ti chiedo di aspettare un attimo
<krabador> cancelli "quiet splash" , e scrivi nomodeset, assicurandoti di avere spazi prima e dopo
<PonsAureoli> si andrea
<krabador> Malvi, premi poi f10
<Malvi> allora premendo il tasto destro esce la finestrella normale (ma ora sta funzionando)
<Malvi> aspetta
<Malvi> premo il testo destro esce la finestra normale e alla prima riga, cioè dove esce la scritta "indietro" ci metto "e"?
<Malvi> credo di nn aver capito correttamente
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: vorrei chiederti, se il desktop ha una barra laterale sinistra
<PonsAureoli> si
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: la stampante canon viene riconosciuta nella finestra stampanti ma non stampa?
<PonsAureoli> nella finestra stampanti il nome è presente ma non stampa
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: jkf1 ti ha fornito dei pacchetti per la stampante?
<PonsAureoli> quello fornito dal produttore
<PonsAureoli> sul sito
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: ti chiedo se puoi fornirmi la versione e il nome del pacchetto scaricato
<cristian_c> o dei pacchetti, se più di uno
<PonsAureoli> http://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/printers/laser/i-sensys_lbp5050.aspx?type=drivers&language=&os=Linux%20%2864-bit%29
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: quindi versione 2.70, giusto?
<PonsAureoli> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: avevi installato dei driver, magari anche con l'aiuto di jkf1?
<PonsAureoli> si
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: questi o altri?
<cristian_c> sempre per questa stampante?
<PonsAureoli> solo per questa stampante
<cristian_c> ok, ma
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: questi o altri?
<PonsAureoli> questi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: quindi questi driver li hai già installati?
<Malvi> ...ho il sospetto che son stata abbandonata...ma ora sembra che funzioni tutto dinuovo......
<PonsAureoli> si ma non parte la stampa
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: puoi aprire un terminale?
<PonsAureoli> ok
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: nel terminale appena aperto, digita: dpkg -l | grep cups | pastebinit
<PonsAureoli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15045697/
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: ok, non hai installato i driver
<cristian_c> non risultano installati
<PonsAureoli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15045697/-?
<federico> E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<federico> cosa dovrei fare ?
<PonsAureoli> cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: installare i driver scaricati, ad esempio
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: dal pacchetto al link che mi hai indicato
<cristian_c> i 2.70
<cristian_c> federico: hai pasticciato con i repository?
<federico> mi sa di si
<PonsAureoli> scaricato
<federico> c'è un modo per resettare sensa cancellare nulla
<cristian_c> federico: 'sìì + generico'
<cristian_c> (cit.)
<federico> vovlevo installare spotify ma ho fatto casino
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: bene, il file si chiama Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V270_uk_EN.tar.gz?
<PonsAureoli> si
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: dovrebbe essere in Scaricati, giusto?
<PonsAureoli> si
<federico> ho provato ad installarlo tramite terminale
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: bene
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: apri il gestore file, andando in scaricati
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: fai doppio clic sul file che ho appena detto
<federico> non ce l'ho in scaricati quello che hai scritto tu
<PonsAureoli> si è aperta una finestra
<PonsAureoli> con in alto a sinistra la voce esrai
<cristian_c> federico: non mi riferivo a te
<Eagle2> notte
<cristian_c> federico: hai fatto casino, ma in sostanza cos'hai fatto, esattamente
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: benissimo
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: estrai il contenuto
<PonsAureoli> si è creata una cartella su scaricati
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: bene, entra nella cartella
<PonsAureoli> trovo le cartelle di 32 bit e 64 bit  e Doc
<cristian_c> benissimo
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: entra nella cartella 64 bit
<PonsAureoli> trovo la carella debian e rpm
<cristian_c> 64-bit_Driver
<cristian_c> giusto?
<PonsAureoli> si
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: ok, ora entra in debian
<cristian_c> la cartella debian
<PonsAureoli> trovo due file cndrvcups-capt_2.70-1_amd64.deb e cndrvcups-common_3.20-1_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: bene, dovrebbero essere quelli
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: non li avevi installati prima, vero?
<Carlin0> prima il common ...
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> bravo Carlin0
<PonsAureoli> ci devo cliccare su due volte?
<Carlin0> sperando non chieda dipendenze strane
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: clic destro
<cristian_c> sul common
<PonsAureoli> poi
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: col clic destro, esce un menù?
<PonsAureoli> si apri con ubuntu software center e apri con
<cristian_c> se non c'è gdebi
<cristian_c> installiamocda terminale
<cristian_c> installiamo da terminale
<PonsAureoli> ok
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: allora, nel terminale, digita: cd ~/Scaricati/ Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V270_uk_EN
<PonsAureoli> ok
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: se ci sono problemi, ti si fa installare gdebi
<PonsAureoli> non so cosa sia
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: il comando precedente ha dato errore?
<PonsAureoli> sono entrato nella cartella scaricati da terminale no non ha dato errore
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: ls -la | pastebinit
<PonsAureoli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15046608/
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: cd Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V270_uk_EN
<PonsAureoli> ok fatto
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: ora,, digita: ls -la | pastebinit
<PonsAureoli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15046698/
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: cd 64-bit_Driver/Debian
<PonsAureoli> ok
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-common_3.20-1_amd64.deb | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ti chiederà la password, che digiterai, anche se non la vedi
<PonsAureoli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15046807/
<cristian_c> ok, ha finito suppongo
<cristian_c> ora l'altro pacchetto
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-capt_2.70-1_amd64.deb
<PonsAureoli> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<PonsAureoli>  cndrvcups-capt
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: sudo apt-get -f install | pastebinit
<PonsAureoli> non mi ha dato ancora il link
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: sudo apt-get -yf install | pastebinit
<krabador> PonsAureoli, ctrl c
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install | pastebinit
<PonsAureoli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15046952/
<krabador> sono andati
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: beh, i driver li hai installati
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: per sicurezza, digita: dpkg -l | grep cups | pastebinit
<PonsAureoli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15047021/
<Carlin0> PonsAureoli, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> i driver sono a posto
<cristian_c> ii cndrvcups-capt 2.70-1 amd64 Canon CAPT Printer Driver for Linux ii cndrvcups-common 3.20-1 amd64 Canon Printer Driver Common Modules Ver.3.20
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: ora devi solo provare la stampante
<PonsAureoli> non parte la stampante
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: allora, prova a rimuovere la stampante dalla finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: poi, fattp questa, non dovrebbe comparire nella finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: quindi scollegala
<cristian_c> ricollegala
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: infine, riaggiungi la stampante dalla finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: e se richiesto, dovrebbe permetterti do scegliere il driver da utilizzare
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: se poi ci posti una foto quando la riaggiungi, è anche meglio
<PonsAureoli> ok ho eliminato la stampante dalla finestra
<PonsAureoli> ho scollegato
<PonsAureoli> e poi ricollegato la stampante
<PonsAureoli> mi ha trovato subito il driver
<PonsAureoli> e ha creato subito la stampante
<PonsAureoli> però poi non stampa
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: clic destro
<cristian_c> scegli prprietà
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: e posta una foto
<cristian_c> !image | PonsAureoli
<ubot-it> PonsAureoli: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<PonsAureoli> ora si è fatto tardi purtroppo ringrazio possiamo riproporre il mio problema prossimamente
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: ok
<cristian_c> PonsAureoli: buona notte
<PonsAureoli> cristian _c ti ringrazio per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<PonsAureoli> anche alla pazienza di andrea
<cristian_c> nessun problema
<PonsAureoli> grazie veramente speriamo di risolvere anche questo problema
<krabador> PonsAureoli, per tutto cio' che riguarda ubuntu
<krabador> chiedi qui, ed in risorse ufficiali
<krabador> tranquillamente
<PonsAureoli> andrea è stato veramente bravo a trovare un'alternativa a windows10 li office è a pagamento
<krabador> senza timidezza o vergogna, quester risorse ci sono qui apposta
<krabador> PonsAureoli, con una googlata, eri bravo anche tu,.
<PonsAureoli> grazie a tutti
<PonsAureoli> buona notte
<krabador> ciao , buonanotte
<jkf1> Salut a todos
<krabador> na zdrowie
<Mr_Pan> Auf Wiedersehen !
<krabador> okole maluna
<Mr_Pan> Au Revoir
<krabador> è un brindisi, ma se devi andare, fai.
<Mr_Pan> favel
<Mr_Pan> ;)
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-14
<Ab3L> ciao. domanda di shell: perché se scrivo " file $(which update-grub{,2}) " ottengo lo stesso risultato che con " file `which update-grub{,2}` " ? ossia, qual è la differenza filosofica tra i due comandi?
<djdariop> ciao mi chiamo dario ce nessuno
<djdariop> ????
<djdariop> ho installato la versione 15.10 di ubuntu ma la linea wirelles del pc non mi funziona non riesco a venirne fuori adesso sono connesso con il cavo
<djdariop> ma vorrei eliminarlo
<BluRay> ho installato iubuntu e voglio vedere un video in BluRay come faccio?
<BluRay> ...
<BluRay> ??
<Emerenziano> Ho un problema
<Emerenziano> vorrei vedere dei video in bluray ma non riesco a trovare dei programmi per iubuntu che li possa riprodurre
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<marcellinotuning> Ciao a tutti.
<marcellinotuning> Dal 2009 uso Ubuntu come sistema operativo primario e non ho mai avuto problemi ad installarlo su tutti i PC che ho avuto.
<marcellinotuning> L'ho sempre installato in dual boot con chiavetta o cd (con la iso scaricata da questo sito).
<marcellinotuning> Da ieri provo ad installare la versione 14.04 Lts su un notebook ma non riesco a far partire l'installazione dal bios nè con la chiavetta nè con il cd, parte in automatico windows 7
<Carlin0> marcellinotuning, ha uefi il pc in questione ?
<jester-> marcellinotuning: non è che hai copiato la iso tal quale sulla key?
<jester-> marcellinotuning: e il pc supporta boot da usb?
<jester-> se vecio puo darsi di no
<Carlin0> !samba | planet1
<ubot-it> planet1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<marcellinotuning> è un asus ul 50v del 2009 con windows 7. Ho creato lo spazio sul disco per ubuntu.
<jester-> marcellinotuning: come hai fatto la usb
<Carlin0> marcellinotuning, se rispondessi a quanto chiesto ...
<marcellinotuning> ho anche provato diverse iso, con la 15 e la 14, ma niente
<jester-> eh
<jester-> Carlin0: solita solfa
<Carlin0> se no fai un monologo
<marcellinotuning> Ecco cosa c'è scritto nel Bios.
<marcellinotuning> advanced
<marcellinotuning> >asus easy overclock
<marcellinotuning> >ide configuration
<marcellinotuning> start easy flash
<marcellinotuning> asus fancy start (disabled)
<krabador> addio
<Carlin0> ma chi gli ha chiesto del bios ...
<planet1> come faccio a condividere ubuntu su rete windows?
<krabador> !samba | planet1
<ubot-it> planet1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<krabador> e fanno 3 .
<planet1> che cosa sono 3
<Carlin0> 3 volte che te lo diciamo
<planet1> e io ti ringrazio per la pazienza ma ti ho detto che ho installato samba e tutti i suoi derivati ma niente
<Carlin0> ma la guida l'hai letta ?
<planet1> e dove la trovo?
<jester-> planet1: e 4 hai pacioccato il smb.conf a mano?
<jester-> a capocchia?
<Carlin0> ossignur
<jester-> e aspettiamo sempre di vedere cosa risponde: dpkg -l ! grep samba
<krabador> jester-, no, aspetta che apra il link prima
<krabador> è inutile fasciarsi la stesta prima di rompersela.
<planet1> o signu cuse in minga tuc compagn de ti
<jester-> seee ma lo sai ben che leggere fa perdere la vista quanto farsi i tremoni
<FB> ci siete
<cristian_c> Guest49255: questo è il canale di supporto
<cristian_c> Guest49255: hai specifiche richieste di supporto tecnico a ubuntu?
<Guest49255> bene spero che non sia come nel "libero " che mi hanno fatto perdere tempo... ho delle domande vere da fare su questo sistema
<krabador> !ciao | Guest49255
<ubot-it> Guest49255: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> Guest49255, non sei entrato nel libero, prima, ma nel canale del gruppo web
<krabador> Guest49255, e prima non hai fatto nessuna domanda vera
<krabador> in quel canale, su questo sistema
<Guest49255> ecco vedi... non funziona nulla
<krabador> in questo canale si fa supporto tecnico
<krabador> si pongono domande precise , e si forniscono risposte precise
<cristian_c> ehhh, 'non funziona nulla'
<cristian_c> 'sìì + generico'
<Guest49255> guarda che leggo il nome ti ho riconosciuto
<Guest49255> non farmi perdere tempo ancora.
<krabador> Guest49255, roma è grande, se hai intenzione di trollare, fai prima ad andartene in giro
<krabador> !chat | Guest49255
<ubot-it> Guest49255: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Guest49255: ti s'è chiesto se hai problemi specifici col funzionamento del sistema
<cristian_c> e di dettagliarli, per risolverli
<Guest49255> mi dite dove si devono porre domande tecniche
<cristian_c> molto ssmplicemente.
<krabador> qui dentro
<cristian_c> Guest49255: sei nel posto giusto
<krabador> ma fino adm adesso non ne hai fatta una
<krabador> http://pastie.org/pastes/10721641/text?key=oeagf9uo5ygd0v7ygsgmcq
<krabador> ed in quel canale hai detto queste cose
<Guest49255> ma siete i stessi di prima.... ma allora potevate rispondere prima... o mistate prendendo in giro
<krabador> Guest49255, fa domande, o vattene per favore
<krabador> nessuno sta qui a perdere tempo come gai intenzione di fare
<krabador> Guest49255, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Guest49255> ma andate voi ma nel posto giusto.... a prenderlo in culo....    deficienti che non siete altro....
<krabador> akis24, sei lento.
<akis24> si
<krabador> :D
<frizzypazzy> salve a tutti, ho installato da poco ubuntu studio, ogni tanto mi capita che la tastiera smetta di funzionare all'improvviso, risulta bloccata. sono costretto a avviare terminale e riavviare
<frizzypazzy> suggerimenti? esiste un comando di sblocco?
<cristian_c> frizzypazzy: solo la tastiera?
<cristian_c> il puntatore del mouse va in quel frangente?
<frizzypazzy> il puntatore gira
<frizzypazzy> però non posso aprire il menu
<cristian_c> 'gira'?
<cristian_c> spiegati meglio
<frizzypazzy> scusami.....  il puntatore funziona
<frizzypazzy> però non apre  niente
<cristian_c> frizzypazzy: allora:
<cristian_c> frizzypazzy: quale ubuntu studio hai?
<cristian_c> e quale pc hai?
<cristian_c> e da quanto tempo riscontri il problema?
<frizzypazzy> un acer  travelmate 5770 .... ho installato da una settimana ubuntu studio... prima con ubuntu non avevo questo problema
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> frizzypazzy: quale ubuntu studio hai?
<frizzypazzy> 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> frizzypazzy: quindi hai riscontrato il problema subito dopo l'installazione?
<frizzypazzy> no,  il sistema mi funziona quasi sempre ..... un paio di volte  mi ha dato questo blocco. per farti capire prima ho aperto un video in primis si era bloccata impedendomi anche di stoppare il video poi appunto non sono riuscito  a scrivere niente ne  appunto andare sul menu avvio
<frizzypazzy> quindi ho fatto ctrl alt f2 e da terminale rebbot
<frizzypazzy> reboot
<cristian_c> frizzypazzy: sei in dual boot?
<cristian_c> frizzypazzy: il problema è a random?
<cristian_c> o svolgendo oprazioni particolari?
<krabador> frizzypazzy, scarica ubuntu studio 15.10 , fa una pendrive , mandalo in boot, in prova, provalo qualche ora
<frizzypazzy> ok
<frizzypazzy> per ora faccio cosi, per ora è in random. ho aperto semplicemente un video  quindi al massimo si sforzava la scheda video
<frizzypazzy> vi ringrazio lo stesso
<krabador> frizzypazzy, se non da problemi 15.10 , vai tranquillametne con l'ìnstallazione .
<Kerd> faba chiedi qui
<faba> ma cosa cambia sono i stessi utenti
<faba> è da ore che ci provo
<Kerd> allora boh io non so aiutarti
<Kerd> ma qui dovrebbe esserci gente che ci riuscirà
<faba> ha chi posso rivvolgermi per domande tecniche
<faba> ha chi posso rivolgermi per domande tecniche
<FABA> ha chi posso rivolgermi per domande tecniche
<FABA> ha chi posso rivolgermi per domande tecniche
<FABA> scusate è qui /j #ubuntu-it
<FABA> sono ore che cerco degli esperti .. vi supplico sapete dove è il posto per fare domande ha persone esperte
<FABA> c'è un esperto qui?
<greenkey__> qua sei nel canale italiano di Ubuntu, qualcuno potrebbe esserci :)
<greenkey__> qual è la questione?
<FABA> sto in privato con zn487 ... spero mi sia utile   in caso ti cercerò
<Spartan1> ciao
<krabador> !installazione | Spartan1
<ubot-it> Spartan1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Spartan1> il link per fare la partizione di w7
<krabador> per come installare win7
<krabador> non devi chiedere qui
<krabador> fatto sta, che se vuoi un dual boot e non hai nessuno dei 2
<krabador> devi installare prima windows, poi ubuntu o derivata
<Spartan1> w7 ce gia installato
<Spartan1> devo insatllare derivata
<krabador> allora non ti serve nessun link "per fare la partizione di w7"
<krabador> Spartan1, segui perfettamente la guida di installazione
<krabador> che ti dice tutto a riguardo
<Spartan1> ok grazie
<krabador> se hai problemi, con quanto dice, chiedi
<Spartan1> senti ultima cosa quanti gb mi occorrono minimo ?
<krabador> Spartan1, quanto è grande il disco ?
<Spartan1> 60 gb ma ne ho solo 1a disposizione
<Spartan1> 15 gb  disponibili
<krabador> 15 ci sta, ma ti si riempirà in fretta
<Spartan1> per il momento devo fare cosi anche per iniziare poi vedremo tanto non mi serve scaricare alcunche
<Spartan1> grazie krabador ci sentiamo dopo
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<Spartan1> crepi
<Guest420> ciao
<Guest420> scusate qualcuno sa dirmi perchè ogni volta che svuoto il cestino mi apre la cartella home su ubuntu 15.10?
<akis24> Guest420:  e come lo svuoti il cestino ?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<esulu> scsuatemi ho un piccolo problema con gdb , non riesco a settarlo in modalita Intel usando set disassembly intel
<esulu> qualcuno riesce a dirmi se devo fare qualche cosa per abilitarlo
<esulu> ?
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-06
<gino84> vorrei passare da windows a ubuntu
<mpienovi> buongiorno a tutti
<mpienovi> avrei bisogno di un'informazione/aiuto. posso chiedere a voi?
<xuby> è questa la chat del supporto tecnico?
<rocco62> salve. sto cercando di risolvere senza riuscirci 2 problemi sul mio notebook lenovo ideapad 100 con win10 installato e ovviamente eliminato. la webcam incorporata (HD720p) non viene rilevata nonostante si accenda la lucina e con cheese visualizza solo uno schermo nero. inoltre il bluetooth (4.0) non viene attivato. Il SO è ubuntu 16.04 ma ho provat
<rocco62> o anche a far partire il test di prova da DVD con 16.10. mi sono già rivolto alla chat e ho eseguito quanto mi è stato suggerito (quello che ho scritto prima). che fare? mi rassegno?.
<xuby> non risponde nessuno, nnon penso sia la chat del supporto tecnico
<STEFANO965> salve a tutti ho un problema d'installazione con ubuntu qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<mpienovi> ho un problema con il partizionamento di ubuntu. potete aiutarmi?
<STEF965> no
<STEF965> ciao
<mpienovi> no? ma non è la chat del supporto tecnico?
<STEF965> non lo so io ho bisogno di supporto tecnico ma qui non risponde nessuno
<mpienovi> strano, ci sono 40 utenti attivi..
<ExPBoy> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<mpienovi> ma chi pretende nulla? ho solo detto che mi sembra strano che nessuno risponda in generale.
<ExPBoy> mpienovi, ma hai fatto la tua domanda?
<glpiana> mpienovi, STEF965, spiegate il problema che avete. chi sa aiutarvi lo farà
<ExPBoy> eh
<STEF965> ciao non capisco perchè provo ad installare ubuntu tramite iso su usb in un pc con solo 2 GB di ram va tutto ok appare la schermata ubuntu e poi appare schermata nera con cursore lampeggiante in alto a sinistra e non va oltre..
<ExPBoy> STEF965, installi su usb?
<STEF965> lo installo tramite usb
<STEF965> ho usato ubuntu live usb crator
<STEF965> creator*
<ExPBoy> hai controllato md5 della iso prima di metterla su usb?
<ExPBoy> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<STEF965> no e non so nemmeno cos'è..
<ExPBoy> ti ho appena dato un link leggi
<mpienovi> io all'inizio avevo chiesto conferma se questa era la chat del supporto per non inserire messaggi inutili. ora che mi avete risposto ecco la domanda: vorrei installare xubuntu in dual boot con windows 7. vorrei solo capire come poter partizionare nel modo migliore il mio ssd. ho letto le guide sul partizionamento ma sono ancora un pò confuso
<glpiana> !partizionamento |
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<glpiana> !gparted | mpienovi
<ubot-it> mpienovi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<glpiana> mpienovi, non è che ci sia un modo migliore o un modo peggiore
<ExPBoy> mpienovi, io di solito faccio 'installazione accanto a windows' e fa da solo
<glpiana> mpienovi, in linea di massima la partizione di windows che vai a ridimensionare, deve essere prima di tutto deframmentata. poi procedi da live in fase di installazione
<STEF965> ho trovato il mio file iso è il 4 in elenco ma cosa devo controllare esattamente?
<mpienovi> la guida postata l'ho già letta. ad esempio non capisco perchè anche nel forum molti consigliano di non mettere la /home. da quanto ho capito mi conviene installare prima windows (che già che ci sono faccio un po di pulizia) e successivamente linux con gparted corretto?
<STEF965> scusa la 2
<ExPBoy> STEF965, se corrisponde il codice md5
<STEF965> e dove lo vedo il codice del mio file?
<glpiana> mpienovi, giusto quello che riguarda l'ordine di installazione
<STEF965> comunque l'ho scaricato dal sito  ubuntu
<ExPBoy> STEF965, vedo che hai letto bene la guida
<glpiana> mpienovi, per quanto riguarda la /home separata, serve a non perdere i dati in caso di reinstallazione. è consigliabile ma assolutamente non obbligatorio, soprattutto se hai una partizione a parte in cui tieni i dati
<STEF965> il codice MD5 dove lo vedo ?
<mpienovi> @glpiana ottimo.. invece esiste una sorta di equa distribuzione dello spazio tra /boot /swap etc? considera che userei linux solo per navigare in internet visto che lo trovo molto più sicuro e mi da meno noie di windows.. al 90% userei windows. per questo non so decidere le partizioni
<rocco62> Rinnovo....salve. sto cercando di risolvere senza riuscirci 2 problemi sul mio notebook lenovo ideapad 100 con win10 installato e ovviamente eliminato. la webcam incorporata (HD720p) non viene rilevata nonostante si accenda la lucina e con cheese visualizza solo uno schermo nero. inoltre il bluetooth (4.0) non viene attivato. Il SO è ubuntu 16.04 m
<rocco62> a ho provato anche a far partire il test di prova da DVD con 16.10. mi sono già rivolto alla chat e ho eseguito quanto mi è stato suggerito (quello che ho scritto prima). che fare? mi rassegno?.
<glpiana> mpienovi, non creare partizioni separata per altro. fai / (root), eventualmente /home e una swap pari alla ram che monta il pc
<glpiana> !md5 | STEF965
<ubot-it> STEF965: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> STEF965, apri un terminale e dalla dir dove hai scaricato digita     md5sum iltuo.file.iso
<mpienovi> glpiana, ricapitolando: reinstallo da zero windows 7 cosi pulisco il pc. poi da bios avvio la usb in cui ho messo xubuntu e avvio e creo tre "partizioni" ad esempio /root 10Gb, /home 15 gb,  /swap 2 Gb. Può andare? io ho un dell latitude e5420 modificato con ssd da 250 gb e 8 gb di ram invece di 4
<STEF965> il codice md5 corrisponde detto questo come devo procedere?
<STEF965> l' md5 corrisponde
<STEF965> detto questo?
<emit> buongiorno
<emit> ho scaricato il file immagine di ubuntu
<emit> adesso come lo metto su usb?
<mpienovi> emit usa rufus. fai una piccola ricerca su google digitando creare una chiavetta linux avviabile e trovi tutto ciò che ti occorre sapere
<Carlin0> !usbwin | emit
<ubot-it> emit: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<emit> ok...una volta scaricato rufus, masterizzo la usb e poi faccio partire il pc come boot uso la usb giusto?
<Carlin0> esatto emit
<Carlin0> !installlazione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installlazione'
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<emit> !installazione che significa
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<emit> che poi dal prompt devo scrivere !installazione
<squizzolo> Buongiorno, avendo problemi con il microfono su skype ho installato pulse audio. Fin qui tutto ok, però ho notato che ora non riesco più a connettermi alle conferenze su cisco web ex. Sono collegate le due cose?
<Carlin0> non credo squizzolo
<Carlin0> pulseaudio mica interferisce le connessioni
<squizzolo> Mi sembra strano che da un giorno all'altro non riesco più a connettermi con la conferenza audio...in pratica sto guardando il professore che parla e gesticola e sono il solo a cui non va l'audio
<Carlin0> allora ti connetti ...
<squizzolo> si...riesco ad accedere all'aula, vedo l'audio, ma non riesco a connettermi con la conferenza audio...quindi in poche parole vedo lo schermo, ma non risulto connesso e non sento l'audio
<giovanni> Buongiorno
<giovanni> avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<giovanni> c'é qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giovanni> Bene xD. Vorrei sapere se esiste un modo per nascondere le cartelle senza che il percorso ne soffra, creando problemi per programmi
<Carlin0> beh per nasconderla la cartella deve avere il nome che inizia con un punto e ciò ricade anche nel percorso
<giovanni> non c'é un altro modo?
<wappazzo> salve ragazzi ho un  problema
<glpiana> wappazzo, parliamone
<wappazzo> ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu, già la quarta volta in una settimana. Ho aggiornato i software
<wappazzo> in center applicazioni
<wappazzo> forse non ho finito di aggiornare che adesso non mi si avvia pi
<wappazzo> ho schermata rossa con il puntatore che si muove
<wappazzo> devo riformattare di nuovo?
<glpiana> wappazzo, con ctrl+alt+f1 arrivi al login testuale?
<wappazzo> sì
<glpiana> wappazzo, esegui il login testuale anzitutto
<wappazzo> me lo hanno detto adesso sto in ufficio appena arrivo a casa lo faccio
<wappazzo> devo dare una serie di comandi mi pare
<glpiana> wappazzo, sì, ma è difficile risolvere il problema di un pc senza avere il pc a disposizione :D
<wappazzo> forse faccio prima a formattare di nuovo, mi hanno detto di non aggiornare da
<wappazzo> center programmi
<vale17> buongiorno, chiedevo un informazione. Ho installato ubuntu mate , ma vorrei cambiare utilizzando xubunto, e la mia domanda è : come faccio a passare da ubuntu mate a xubuntu?
<vale17> buongiorno, chiedevo un informazione. Ho installato ubuntu mate , ma vorrei cambiare utilizzando xubunto, e la mia domanda è : come faccio a passare da ubuntu mate a xubuntu?  Grazie
<wappazzo> @glpiana consigliami che versione di ubuntu
<wappazzo> installare così la riscarico
<glpiana> wappazzo, secondo me provi a mettere a posto quella che hai su. è inutile continuare a reinstallare
<wappazzo> ma mi hanno detto che non devo fare gli aggiornamenti
<wappazzo> è vera?
<glpiana> wappazzo, riportata inq uesta maniera, non è una informazione corretta. gli aggiornamenti vanno fatti
<wappazzo> sì ma non è possibile che ogni volta che provo a farli si impalla tutto perchè non scarica tutto
<wappazzo> peggio di winzozz
<glpiana> vabbè
<odroid> buongiorno
<Carlin0> !ciao | odroid
<ubot-it> odroid: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<odroid> come mai non riesco a cambiare lingua su chrome
<Carlin0> chrome è software al di fuori dei repo e cmq dovrebbe prendere la lingua di default
<odroid> quindi non si può?
<odroid> firefox?
<Carlin0> odroid, che lingua hai di default nel sistema operativo ?
<odroid> italiano però stranamente non mi ha cambiato tutto
<odroid> non so il perchè
<odroid> se faccio tasto destro sul desktop
<odroid> mi esce in inglese
<odroid> invece nel menù start è itasliano
<Carlin0> odroid, scrivi nella barra di chrome chrome://settings/ poi sendi in basso e clicca su impostazioni avanzate
<odroid> si ho cambiato pure la ma nulla
<odroid> ho messo italiano
<odroid> MATE Desktop Environment 1.12.1
<odroid> questa è la versione del mate°?
<odroid> è vecchia allora
<Carlin0> che versione di ubuntu ?
<odroid> ho installato la 16
<odroid> ma qua leggo 1.12
<odroid> giusto
<Carlin0> per firefox sudo apt install firefox-locale-it
<Carlin0> !info firefox-locale-it
<ubot-it> firefox-locale-it (source: firefox): Italian language pack for Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 49.0+build4-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 302 kB, installed size 509 kB
<Carlin0> chrome è fuori dai repo normalmente non diamo supporto a software simile
<odroid> ce come faccio aggiornare
<odroid> ubuntu
<odroid> tramite terminale
<Carlin0> dopo installato riavvia ff
<odroid> MATE Desktop Environment 1.12.1
<odroid> è vecchia giusto
<odroid> questa versione
<odroid> MATE Desktop Environment 1.12.1
<Carlin0> odroid, hai riavviato firefox ?
<odroid> si ma è in inglese
<Carlin0> firefox → menù strumenti → componenti aggiuntivi → lingue
<odroid> sempre ingelse uff
<Guest97564> buon giorno
<Guest97564> ragazzi sono un nuovo utente ubuntu,sabato ho installato per la prima volta ubuntu su un mio vecchio notebook che oramai con windows non ne voleva più sapere,sono riuscito a configurare posta e a scaricare tutto ciò che mi serviva ma non riesco a configurare la stampante ne a trovare i driver,come posso fare?
<yolpe> ciao, nell'altro pc, con lubuntu 14.04.3 e mozzilla aggiornato come browser, non riesco ad arrivare a questa chat, arrivo fino a fare la scelta supporto tecnico ma poi non mi appaiono le voci per inserire il nickname e proseguire, resta solo  lo sfondo bianco
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !dettagli | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> yolpe: digita anche: about:plugins nella barra degli indirizzi di fiefox
<cristian_c> yolpe: comunque, per informazione, puoi anche collegarti in chat tramite un normale client irc
<cristian_c> non per forza da browser
<cristian_c> *firefox
<yolpe> ok... vediamo na roba alla volta
<yolpe> digita anche: about:plugins nella barra degli indirizzi di fiefox
<cristian_c> ho corretto
<yolpe> intendi di questo pc da dove ti scrivo o nel browser di quello che nn riesco a chattare?
<ubuntusalento> salve a tutti ho lentezza con ubuntu
<ubuntusalento> ho pero 8 giga di ram
<cristian_c> yolpe: di quell'altro pc
<yolpe> ok, vado e  poi riferisco
<ubuntusalento> chi mi da una mano
<cristian_c> !aiuto | ubuntusalento
<ubot-it> ubuntusalento: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<yolpe> ehhh... tantissima troppa roba, cosa potrei controllare se c'è o se manca?
<cristian_c> !paste | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<yolpe> 23941523
<cristian_c> yolpe: ???
<cristian_c> lo so , troppi punti interrogativi :D
<yolpe> paste.ubuntu.com//23941523
<yolpe> paste.ubuntu.com/23941523
<yolpe> paste.ubuntu.com/23941523
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> yolpe: come hai installato flash?
<yolpe> non ne ho idea.... ci vedi qualcosa che non va?
<cristian_c> yolpe: vedo il plugin flash
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> yolpe: ripeti il problema riscontrato
<yolpe> arrivo alla pagina di questo forum, vado su chat, arrivo a selezionare chat per problemi tecnici e da li la pagina resta col frame centrale bianco
<cristian_c> la chat sembra scritta in javascript, quindi nessun plugin flash
<cristian_c> yolpe: questo non è un forum....
<cristian_c> yolpe: questo problema solo con firefox?
<yolpe> non ho altri browser con cui navigare
<yolpe> ma solo su quel pc fisso di la, vedo che con questo portatile funzia tt ok
<yolpe> il s.o. e il browser è identico
<cristian_c> yolpe: beh, potresti provare con chrome o chromium
<cristian_c> o come ulteiore controprova un normale client irc
<yolpe> il fatto è che qualche mese fa andava ok anche su quel pc
<cristian_c> (non webchat)
<yolpe> tento via irc
<yolpe> mi puoi spiegare come?
<cristian_c> siamo in irc, comunque
<cristian_c> già adesso
<cristian_c> !search irc
<ubot-it> Found: canali, alias aircrack*, logs, webchat, ubot-it, troll, indicazioni, stats, aggiungere voci, linuxmint
<yolpe> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<yolpe> ! irc
<cristian_c> yolpe: puoi provare con chrome
<cristian_c> ?
<yolpe> :/
<cristian_c> sempre se non è un problema
<yolpe> dovrei istallarlo, ma se vi puo essere utile lo faccio
<cristian_c> yolpe: non è obbligatorio, solo se per te non è un problema
<yolpe> il fatto è che qualche mese fa mi funzionava tranquillamente con mozzilla
<cristian_c> yolpe: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> yolpe: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<yolpe> dai provo a istalare chrome ma mi avrebbe fatto piacere risolvere con mozzilla
<yolpe> ok vado
<cristian_c> yolpe: è per provare
<cristian_c> per vedere solo se c'è differenza (un test)
<yolpe> è  già istallato alla versione ultima
<cristian_c> yolpe: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> yolpe: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ovviamente sul pc con il quale hai problemi
<yolpe> paste.ubuntu.com/23941633
<cristian_c> yolpe: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<yolpe> senti, ho notato sta roba...
<cristian_c> !senti
<ubot-it> senti, siamo volontari, la nostra pazienza non e' infinita. O collabori oppure RTFM e GIYF.
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> (sorry)
<yolpe> anche se scelgo visualizza i nostri gruppi di lavoro
<yolpe> (tranqui)
<yolpe> e scelgo irc
<yolpe> anche da li mi appare frame bianco
<cristian_c> !enter | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> yolpe: manda il comando per piacere
<yolpe> paste.ubuntu.com/23941700
<cristian_c> yolpe: non hai incollato il comando indicato
<yolpe> azz.. le parentesi, scusa ma non sto incollando ma copiando da una stanza all'altra
<cristian_c> capito
<yolpe> paste.ubuntu.com/23941708
<cristian_c> l'utilità di pastebinit è amche che ti basta scrivere l'indirizzo restituito invece di trascrivere l'intero output ;)
<cristian_c> yolpe: ok, a parte il repository esterno di debian e vari ppa, hai provato con chrome?
<yolpe> ora lo scarico sudo apt-get install chrome    giusto?
<cristian_c> yolpe: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser, se cerchi la versione open nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> altrimenti chrome classico scaricato dal sito chrome
<cristian_c> (che non si trova nei repository di ubuntu)
<cristian_c> !info chromium-browser
<ubot-it> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu1.1307 (yakkety), package size 59713 kB, installed size 231165 kB
<yolpe> ok
<yolpe> due minuti e si scarica dice
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> yolpe: tra l'altro per molte applicazioni puoi fare a meno dei ppa, o perché le trovi già nei repository di ubuntu o perché puoi scaricare il pacchetto deb co e stai attualmente facendo per chrome
<yolpe> cosa intendi con a parte il repsitory esterno di debian e i vari ppa
<cristian_c> !ppa | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<yolpe> ti stavo giusto chiedendo :)
<cristian_c> !debian
<ubot-it> Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> yolpe2: stai scrivendo da chrome?
<yolpe2> evvomi, con crhome tt ok
<yolpe2> yes
<cristian_c> yolpe2: allora , il problema potrebbe dipendere dai ppa che hai aggiunto sulla 14.04
<cristian_c> quindi, potresti rimanere con chrome
<cristian_c> oppure, meglio ancora, yolpe2
<cristian_c> yolpe2: potresti installare un client irc, ce ne sono molti, ma ad esempio:
<cristian_c> !info hexchat
<ubot-it> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.0-2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 336 kB, installed size 971 kB
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install hexchat, per installarlo
<cristian_c> (niente ppa)
<yolpe2> faccio volentieri
<cristian_c> (sì, sopratutto se vuoi fare a meno di due browser, o di usare la chat da browser)
<cristian_c> il che è molto più leggero
<yolpe2> sto scaricando, poi yolpe3 cercherà di capire come funziona :)
<cristian_c> ehhhhh
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> !search xchat
<ubot-it> Found: xchat
<cristian_c> !xchat
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<cristian_c> hexchat è l'erede di xchat, comunque, la guiida si dovrebbe applicare nello stesso modo
<cristian_c> !register
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> qussto nel caso si volesse pure registrare un nick
<yolpe2> ok, come si chiama questo canale
<cristian_c> !canali
<ubot-it> Canali IRC della comunità: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/Canali
<cristian_c> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yolpe2> ok
<yolpe2> nn riesco :/
<yolpe2> che server devo scegliere?
<cristian_c> freenode
<cristian_c> yolpe2: ma è già presente nella lista dei server
<yolpe2> si, l'ho visto
<yolpe2> ma se incollo #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> ok, connettiti
<cristian_c> yolpe2: hai fatto clic su connetti?
<cristian_c> ecco
<yolpe2> yhea!
<cristian_c> yolpe3: enjoy
<yolpe3> :)
<cristian_c> cozì fai a meno del browser
<cristian_c> *così
<yolpe3> ottimo grazie...
<cristian_c> per tutti iccanali di freenode e delle altre reti irc (non solo ubuntu)
<cristian_c> yolpe3: di niente
<yolpe3> avrei un altro problemino ora se hai voglia.... se lancio una live del lubuntu 12.10 su un portatile, mi lascia solamente 450 MB come spazio disponibile di root, come lo poisso aumentare?
<cristian_c> 12.10 non è più supportata da anni, mi spiace
<cristian_c> yolpe3: e poi una live non è fatt< per essere utilizzata in modo permamente
<cristian_c> anche perché carica tutto in ram
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<yolpe3> scusa è una 14.04 LTS
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> comunque, resta valido quanto detto sulle live
<cristian_c> ah, ho capito
<cristian_c> yolpe3: vuoi installare la 14.04 sul portatile?
<yolpe3> si, il concetto è lo stesso, ma prima di formattare e istallare volevo fare un po lo smanettone usando la live
<cristian_c> !dettagli | yolpe3
<ubot-it> yolpe3: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<yolpe3> però con solo 450 MB liberi di root non posso istallare varie cose
<yolpe3> non è in rete
<cristian_c> ehm...
<cristian_c> servono info quali cpu, ram, scheda grafica....
<yolpe3> è un celeron M 1,73 Ghz ,con 80 GB di hd , 1 GB ram , VGA intel 945GM potrebbe essere la scheda video
<cristian_c> yolpe3: lubuntu
<cristian_c> è il massimo che puoi permetterti
<yolpe3> hihihi... lo so, su tutti i miei pc :/
<cristian_c> ah, quindi non hai ubuntu liscio in live?
<cristian_c> ma sempre lubuntu 14.04
<yolpe3> no no... sempre lubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> yolpe3: non è il rete, ma no  ho capito la storia dei 450 mb
<yolpe3> non capisco come dare più giga alla directory di root
<cristian_c> yolpe3: non hai spazio disco a disposizione
<yolpe3> yess è proprio quello il problema
<cristian_c> yolpe3: va a finire tutto in ram e non credo tu possa farci molto
<yolpe3> farlo lavorare su una chiavetta formattata ext2
<cristian_c> yolpe3: un'altra opzione sarebbe quello di installare su memoria esterna
<cristian_c> yolpe3: ext2?
<cristian_c> perché
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *quella
<yolpe3> ehmmm ho detto na stronzata è... nn mi ricordo mai i nomi... tutto li, intendo quella in cui lavora linux
<cristian_c> yolpe3: inoltre, l'installazione su supporti esterni tende a rovinarli col tempo
<cristian_c> ext4
<cristian_c> pendrive usb non sono fatte per ospitare un sistema in esecuzione, in tal senso sono molto fragili
<cristian_c> col tempo tendono a corrompersi le celle di memoria
<cristian_c> sulla pendrive
<yolpe3> ok, si... effettivamente giusto per fare una prova, potrei tentare con il sistema sulla pendrive... giusto per una o due esecuzioni
<cristian_c> yolpe3: allora ti dico come fare
<yolpe3> ma se formattassi una piccola parte, tipo 10 GB in ext4 potrei espandere lo spazio di root su quella e usare la live?
<cristian_c> yolpe3: fai partire la live normalmente
<cristian_c> yolpe3: poi inserisci la pendrive e la formatti
<yolpe3> si la live è gia operativa ora
<yolpe3> ok
<cristian_c> yolpe3: poi fai partire l'installer e quando giungi alla schemata del tipo di installazione, scegli Altro
<cristian_c> che è il partizionamento avanzato
<cristian_c> !partizionamento
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> yolpe3: al che selezioni la pendrive usb, esatttamente, senza sbagliare
<cristian_c> devi individuarla precisamente
<cristian_c> se hai partizionato la pendrive in ext4 (senza swap), fai installare il sistema sulla ext4 della pendrive usb, attenzione
<yolpe3> fin qui tutto chiaro, già come temevo c'è un problema nel funzionamento dell'istaller... non parte!
<cristian_c> esempio: se il disco fisso interno è /dev/sda e la pendrive è /dev/sdb, scegli la partizione ext4 dentro /dev/sdb per la / (root)
<cristian_c> yolpe3: come mai?
<yolpe3> non apre nemmeno il terminale  Lx terminal ma solo uxterm e xterm
<cristian_c> beh, sicuro che il pc funzioni bene?
<yolpe3> il pc si, forse è il cd rovinato... puo' essere?
<cristian_c> yolpe3: allora puoi evitare  'prova lubuntu' e scegliere direttamente 'installa lubuntu'
<cristian_c> yolpe3: è possibile quanto dici
<cristian_c> yolpe3: hai controllato il file .iso scaricato?
<cristian_c> se è corrotto o meno
<cristian_c> !md5 | yolpe3
<ubot-it> yolpe3: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<yolpe3> si, in quel modo sicuramente funziona, l'ho sempre istallato così lubuntu usando quel cd ma ricordo anche che già tempo fa se tentavo l'istallazzione dalla live avviata non andava
<cristian_c> yolpe3: la live quindi è su cd?
<yolpe3> si
<cristian_c> yolpe3: prima controlla il file .iso come indicato dalla guida
<cristian_c> poi se l'iso è ok, rifai la masterizzazione , ma a bassissima velocità
<cristian_c> su un supporto cd vergine non rovinato
<cristian_c> !iso | yolpe3
<ubot-it> yolpe3: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<yolpe3> ok, capito, mi ci vorrà un bel po, ti aggiornero su come va sta prova, non so nemmeno dove sia il file ori .iso
<cristian_c> yolpe3: al limite lo riscarichi
<cristian_c> !lubunru
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lubunru'
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<yolpe3> non ti viene in mente un modo perchè a live avviata possa usare come root lo spazio di una usb formattata ext4?
<cristian_c> yolpe3: credo ti sia stato già risposto
<yolpe3> intendi che rischio di rovinare il supporto?
<cristian_c> yolpe3: no, che la live non è persistente
<cristian_c> e che non puoi fare un granché sulla live
<cristian_c> ti conviene installare su memoria esterna
<cristian_c> tanto hai detto che ti serve solo per sperimentare
<cristian_c> ovviamente su pendrive usb non è l'ideale proprio perché la pendrive usb tende a usurarsi utilizzata in questo modo
<cristian_c> (non intendo in live, ma ubuntu proprio installata su usb, come fosse un hard disk)
<Manuz> Salve ragazzi...vi chiedo un consiglio nonostante so' che ci sia la guida.Pero' preferirei chiarire la cosa direttamente qui con voi per fare al meglio le cose.
<alfredo11> ciao chi mi aiuta a convertire un file in formato img a iso
<Manuz> Allora: io vorrei installare a un mio amico che attualmente usa Windows 10 pure Ubuntu in dual boot,perche' vuole usarlo e cominciare piano piano a vederlo e impararlo.
<cristian_c> Manuz: che problemi hai con la guida?
<alfredo11> sono su una distro live ubuntu
<Manuz> Premetto che comunque il Windows che ha va' formattato per i soliti problemi di windows quindi fate conto che non ci sia,praticamente andremo a installare da zero entrambi i sistemi,hard disk in pratica pulito.
<Manuz> Visto che vorremmo utilizzare un istallazione con sistema UEFI perche' ha una scheda madre recente che lo supporta vi chiedo dei consigli per fare un bel lavoro.
<yolpe3> ok cristian_c ti ringrazio dell'aiuto e delle dritte
<Manuz> Io pensavo che innanzitutto sia il caso che reinstalliamo prima Windows e poi Ubuntu a fianco,in maniera che poi windows non si prenda il controllo all'avvio e mi toccherebbe andare a ripare il Grub.
<Manuz> Puo' essere che debba installare windows in UEFi,poi ridimensionare la partizione di windows per poter mettere nello spazio libero Ubuntu,di conseguenza creare la partizione da 250Mb EFI e sul resto le solite cose,swap,ecc..ecc..??
<cristian_c> alfredo11: img di cosa?
<alfredo11> img di office
<Manuz> E' una procedura corretta o devo fare altro o in maniera diversa?
<Manuz> Qualcuno mi puo' scrivere la procedura migliore per installarli con indicato cosa fare passo passo (Partizioni varie da fare,ecc...ecc...) partendo da un bel disco pulito di 250 GB?
<Manuz> Grazie a tutti...
<cristian_c> !legalità
<ubot-it> le discussioni su pirateria ed altre pratiche di dubbia legalità non sono ammesse nei canali Ubuntu. Ti preghiamo pertanto di parlarne altrove. Chiaramente è anche vietato incollare link a software, musica e video protetti da copyright
<alfredo11> pirateria di 1 file scaricato su microsoft_ lollll
<alfredo11> lollata fenomenale
<cristian_c> Manuz: che problemi hai con la guida?
<cristian_c> alfredo11: beh, strano che ms faccia scaricare un .img
<cristian_c> !chat | comunque, alfredo11
<ubot-it> comunque, alfredo11: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> yolpe3: di niente
<cristian_c> Manuz: ti conviene installare windows prima e ubuntu poi
<cristian_c> Manuz: il punto è: perché vuoi installare in modalità uefi?
<cristian_c> Manuz: windows era preinstallato?
<winch> ho scaricato su chiavetta usb ubuntu dal vs. sito ma non riesco ad installarlo. preciso che attualmente utilizzo win8
<akis24> winch:   e la usb creata come ?
<akis24> !usbwin | winch
<ubot-it> winch: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<winch> potete dirmi i passaggi necesari per l'installazione?
<akis24> !installazione | winch
<ubot-it> winch: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> winch:  è scritto tutto li leggi pure
<winch> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<dinox> salve ho un problema con hard disk esterno
<cristian_c> formattato come?
<dinox> sono un neofita
<dinox> nn ne capisco molto
<dinox> l'unica cosa ke posso dire ke ho collegato l'hard disk alla tv
<cristian_c> dinox: ok, spiegati, che problema?
<cristian_c> !italiano | dinox
<ubot-it> dinox: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<dinox> e quando l'ho staccato per collegarlo al pc mi dice cartella vuota
<dinox> però se vado in proprietà riconosce che è occupato
<dinox> quasi interamente
<cristian_c> dinox: forse l'hai scollegato in modo non corretto
<dinox> non saprei
<cristian_c> dinox: di che ubuntu parliamo?
<dinox> 16.10
<cristian_c> dinox: collega l'hard disk alla 16.10
<cristian_c> dinox: poi apri un terminale
<dinox> si
<cristian_c> dinox: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dinox> fatto installato
<cristian_c> dinox: digita: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<dinox> fatto
<cristian_c> il comando restituisce un link
<dinox> si
<cristian_c> incolla il link, per favore
<dinox> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOD3X48LgF0
<dinox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23942350/
<cristian_c> dinox: per favore
<cristian_c> ecco
<dinox> ecco
<cristian_c> così meglio
<cristian_c> 550 GB?
<cristian_c> è un taglio strano per un hard disk
<dinox> 640
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdb: 596,2 GiB, 640135028736 bytes, 1250263728 sectors
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dinox: hai solo questo hard disk collegato?
<dinox> si
<cristian_c> dinox: un attimo
<dinox> ok grazie
<dinox> cristian novità
<akis24> dinox:  quali novita' ?
<dinox> mi sta aiutando
<akis24> ti riferisci a cristian_c  immagino o cosa ?
<dinox> si
<akis24> dinox: sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1 | pastebinit   e posta il link in canale nel frattempo che torna
<dinox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23942493/
<akis24> dinox: il disco lo usi sul tv hai detto giusto ? per fare cosa ?
<dinox> l'ho usato soltanto 1 volta
<dinox> vedere dei
<dinox> film
<akis24> dinox: quindi il disco l'hai formattato giusto ?
<dinox> no..
<dinox> probabilmente non l'ho scollegato correttamente
<dinox> dalla tv
<akis24> dinox: ricordi in che formato era formattato ?
<dinox> no
<akis24> dinox: sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb | pastebinit   vediamo che dice
<dinox> e2fsck 1.43.3 (04-Sep-2016)
<akis24> dinox:  solo quello ?
<dinox> e2fsck: Impossibile continuare, operazione annullata.
<dinox> e2fsck: Impossibile continuare, operazione annullata
<dinox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23942523/
<akis24> dinox:  hai provato a ricollegarlo alla tv che succede ?
<dinox> dice che non ci sono ne foto ne video
<dinox> ne musica
<dinox> praticamente vuoto
<dinox> come ho scritto prima a cristian
<dinox> me lo da come occupato
<akis24> dinox: sembra si sia rovinato qualcosa sul disco infatti vedendo i paste che hai mandato
<dinox> e quindi ho perso tutto..?
<akis24> dinox:  sudo blkid /dev/sdb    e posta il link per ora
<dinox> non me lo incolla
<akis24> dinox: spiega meglio " non me lo incolla "
<dinox> te lo sto inviando
<dinox> ma nnva
<dinox> l'ho anche scritto
<dinox> e quando premo invio
<dinox> nn arriva sulla chat
<dinox> :|
<akis24> dinox:  spetta ..
<akis24> dinox:  sudo blkid /dev/sdb | pastebinit  riprova  e posta il link
<dinox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23942601/
<akis24> dinox: mi sa' che hai perso il contenuto del disco ma aspetta se cristian_c  ha qualche altro consiglio oltre i miei
<dinox> ok grazie
<akis24> le prove che andrebbero fatte comunque potrebbero cancellare tutto .. di nulla
<yolpe3> cristian_c ho avuto sta idea, x via di avviare lubuntu da usb con quel portatile antico con solo un gb di ram: creare un disco di avvio USB con l'interfaccia grafica Make startup disk, per via del fatto che non mi fa partire l'istallazione di lubuntu da live probabilmente per supporto cd danneggiato. l'interfaccia make startup disk sembra funzionare ma la memoria da 1gb che ho formattato 700Mb ext4 e 264Mb swap me la vede con capacity 967,6 Mb free space 0
<yolpe3> in sostanza la domanda è: perchè il creatore di dischi di avvio mi vede piena la memoria che è appena stata formattata estesa con dentro una ext4 e una swap entrambe  vuote?
<Innerina> Ho installato Chromium ma in modalità normale non mi visualizza NIENTE caricando i siti!
<Innerina> Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<dinox> eh yolpe3
<dinox> ho perso tutto
<dinox> giusto?
<yolpe3> ehmmm... ho appena incasinato na roba... ho cancellato completamente la partizione su una scheda da 1 gb  e ora g parted non la vede più perchè non ho dato nessun tipo di formato (fat-ntfs-ext) niente... come recupero sta memoria?
<Mr_Pan> yolpe3, direi ch non la recuperi... da gparted puoi creare una nuova tabella delle partiyioni e poi formattare
<Mr_Pan> yolpe3, al massimo poi provare test disk per un recupero
<Mr_Pan> yolpe3, ma questo non e' il canale giusto ...
<Mr_Pan> !chat | yolpe3
<ubot-it> yolpe3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> !testdisk
<ubot-it> Per tentare il recupero di file eliminati accidentalmente: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione#TestDisk__e_PhotoRec
<yolpe3> non m'interessa recuperare i file dentro... era vuoto... però ora non vede più sta memoria
<yolpe3> vorrei formattarla come ext o fat o ntfs... ma gparted non la vede
<Mr_Pan> yolpe3, da gparted puoi creare una nuova tabella delle partizioni e poi formattare
<yolpe3> non vede il dev/...
<yolpe3> ho solo /dev/sda che è il disco fisso ness'unaltra scelta
<yolpe3> forse sto risolvendo con disks
<yolpe3> sembra di si che la stia formattando
<odroid> salve chi conosce la scheda madre odroid c2
<Mr_Pan> yolpe3, risolto ?
<yolpe3> sta ancora formattando
<yolpe3> 80%
<yolpe3> si, risolto
<Tegra> Buona sera ho un piccolo problema. Sto cercando di installare il server lampp su linux solo che quando avvio l'installazione da terminale mi viene fuori questo errore
<Tegra> wine is not owned by you
<Tegra> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> yolpe3: startup disk serve a creare le live, non serve a installare *buntu su usb
<cristian_c> yolpe3: se lo spazio sulla usb non è allocato, basta che apri gparted e riformatti la usb
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: mi sa che hai confuso dinox con yolpe3
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, [20:10:37] <yolpe3> ehmmm... ho appena incasinato na roba... ho cancellato completamente la partizione su una scheda da 1 gb  e ora g parted non la vede più perchè non ho dato nessun tipo di formato (fat-ntfs-ext) niente... come recupero sta memoria?
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: sì, a quanto pare lui voleva installare lubuntu su usb
<Mr_Pan> ma ha cancellato la tabella delle partizioni e doveva ricrearla
<cristian_c> ma forse non ha capito che startup disk creator serve a creare un usb installer per ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, mi sa di no
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: sì, ma se gparted non gli mostra sdb non può crearla da lì
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, ha risolto con disks..pare..
<cristian_c> e quindi credo abbia risolto tramite Dischi
<cristian_c> sì
<Mr_Pan> si
<yolpe3> ok, ricapitolando posso fare una partizione ext4  e istallargli lubuntu, ma mi sfugge na roba.... come ottengo più spazio per la root che è il mio problema da risolvere iniziale?
<yolpe3> cmq si, risolto il problema delle partizioni creando una ntfs con disks
<cristian_c> yolpe3: ma perché hai usato startupcdisk creator'
<cristian_c> tra l'altro startup disk creator su 14.04 non andrebbe utilizzato in assoluto, perché buggato
<yolpe3> non l'ho capito nemmeno io a dire il vero :\
<cristian_c> e quindi si dovrebbe usare solo a partire da 16.04 in poi
<yolpe3> che vuol dire buggato?
<cristian_c> (il bug è stato fixato su 16.04)
<yolpe3> pianta tutto?
<cristian_c> yolpe3: che se provi a trasferire una iso di 14.04 su usb con startup disk creator da live 14.04, ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> è un'utility che puoi usare senza problemi solo da 16.04 in poi, con file iso da 16.04 in poi
<cristian_c> detto questo, come mai formattata in ntfs?
<yolpe3> perchèeeeeee.... c'era un problema e ho dovuto fare così... ah si, ext4 sturtup me la vedeva senza spazio libero
<cristian_c> yolpe3: comunque , il bug di startup disk creator è spiegato nelle note di rilascio delle precedenti versiomi di ubuntu
<cristian_c> yolpe3: hai fatto un po' un macello
<yolpe3> :/ solito :(
<cristian_c> yolpe3: molto semplicemente, apri gparted, rifai tabella partizioni (dos), crei una partizione ext4 sulla pendrive
<cristian_c> salvi
<yolpe3> cmq, anche istallando su quella memoria da 1 GB come ottengo più spazio per il root?
<cristian_c> poi fai partire l'installazione di ubuntu, scegli Altro come tipo di installazione
<cristian_c> selezioni la ext4 sul drive della usb e lo imposti come / (root)
<cristian_c> e poi procedi con l'installazione
<cristian_c> yolpe3: ehm, credo che tu non abbia letto...
<cristian_c> yolpe3: quanto è capiente la usb?
<yolpe3> 1 GB
<cristian_c> ....
<yolpe3> :((((
<cristian_c> yolpe3: renditi conto che vai a installare un sistema completo su usb
<cristian_c> un sistema operativo non sta in un giga
<cristian_c> anche windows xp richiedeva almeno 4 gb
<yolpe3> ok...
<cristian_c> yolpe3: considera che tu tratti la usb come fosse un hard disk
<cristian_c> non è una live usb, che invece agisce come fosse un cd d'installazione
<cristian_c> yolpe3: per creare una usb d'installazione devi usare rufus, startup disk creator e altri progtammi
<yolpe3> con 4 gb di una SD secondo te come me la cavo?
<cristian_c> invece tu vuoi proprio installare su usb come installeresti normalmente su hard disk, dal programma d'installaziine di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !requisiti | yolpe3
<ubot-it> yolpe3: Per conoscere i requisiti minimi per l'installazione di Ubuntu e derivate: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> yolpe3: sono comunque risicatissimi
<cristian_c> Spazio libero su disco 5 GiB 15 GiB
<yolpe3> ho visto che c'è la 16.04 come decido se scegliere la Desktop o la Alternate
<cristian_c> yolpe3: tra desktop e alternate cambia solo l'installer
<cristian_c> e l'alternate non ha la modalità kive
<cristian_c> live
<cristian_c> yolpe3: ma scusa, tu hai già la live
<yolpe3> ho capito, lo so che ho poco spazio... è che le pendrive che ho sono tutte piene e non saprei dove buttare la roba... speravo di trovare una soluzione dove da live che gira con cd potevo dare qualcosina di memoria in più al root
<yolpe3> si, ma ricordi che ha dei problemi dil supporto cd... nn istalla con live avviata e nn apre lxterm
<yolpe3> la .iso non la ho più, quindi a quel punto ho pensato sia il caso di scaricare la 16
<cristian_c> yolpe3: secondo me non hai capito
<cristian_c> yolpe3: quello che ti ho comsigliato non c'entra con la live
<cristian_c> è un'installazione completa su usb
<cristian_c> la,live serve solo a installare l'os
<cristian_c> su usb
<cristian_c> yolpe3: comunque, come detto prima, se hai problemi di funzionamento della live, controlla md5 ed eventualmente riscarica il file .iso
<yolpe3> si certo, era una cosa in più quella,  x avere una live buona
<cristian_c> e se .iso è ok, masterizza cd vergine non rovinato a bassissima velocità
<yolpe3> infatti, non ho più il .iso della 14.4, non lo trovo
<cristian_c> yolpe3: finché non verifichi, non ha senso parlare d'altro
<cristian_c> yolpe3: allora riscaricala
<yolpe3> a quel punto ho pensato di scaricare la 16
<cristian_c> ok
<shez_> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> shez_: per il bluetooth hai fatto come suggerito?
<shez_> cristian_c, ho seguito il link alla pagina, che mi hai dato, ho fatto quello che dicevano ma nulla...
<cristian_c> shez_: esattamente, che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> dettagliatamente
<shez_> cristian_c, considera che iio però non ho la finestra come si fede da immagine mi manca l'opzione "share file over bluetooth" per il resto ho settato come foto ma nulla di nuovo....
<shez_> *vede
<cristian_c> ehm....
<cristian_c> 'dettagliatamente'
<shez_> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/a/ak8c8 questo è quello che ho io, mi manca qualche pacchetto?
<shez_> cristian_c, ho poi provato a rendere condivisa la cartella di destinazione delle foto ma non ho ottenuto nessun risultato...
<shez_> cristian_c, ho disabilitato ufw ... ma nulla
<shez_> vorrei capire meglio che significa il simbolo del lucchetto sul icona del bluetooth
<cristian_c> shez_: ufw?
<cristian_c> comunque, secondo me, non hai seguito i consigli
<cristian_c> shez_: puoi rimandare il link alle istruzioni?
<cristian_c> shez_: ma sei sicuro che la finestra nella schermata riguardi il bluetooth?
<cristian_c> 'Condividere file tramite la rete' O.o
<shez_> cristian_c, http://askubuntu.com/questions/131570/how-do-you-make-ubuntu-accept-files-sent-over-bluetooth
<shez_> cristian_c, quella che ti ho inviato io, si, il resto (intendo la rete) è disabilitata anche nell'esempio
<gian99ok> Buonasera. Ho installato ubuntu sul mio computer. Non avendo l'adsl ho provato a collegare il mio smartphone, con android, per navigare in internet, ma il computer non si è collegato. C'è un programma da installare per navigare con lo smartphone. Con windows si installa da solo un programma e poi il computer si collega in internet.
<gian99ok> grazie
<shez_> gian99ok, ti colleghi con il bluetooth?
<shez_> intendo da PC a telefono?
<yolpe3> sorry, ubuntu 14.4 has experienced an internal error... executablePath /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity....
<shez_> gian99ok, ??
<gian99ok> non c'è l'ho il bluetooth
<shez_> ok
<gian99ok> lo posso sempre installare
<shez_> aspetta ad installare
<yolpe3> una volta ricordo che esistevano delle versioni linux usb che si scaricavano su chiavetta e la stessa chiavetta poteva far partire la live... esiste lubuntu 16 fatto così?
<shez_> il programmino che va su windows come si chiama?
<gian99ok> lo scarica in automatico il cell, non lo so
<gian99ok> collego lo smartphone, e il pc può navigare in internet
<shez_> tramite cavo usb?
<gian99ok> si
<shez_> yolpe3, usbwin!
<shez_> usbwin!
<shez_> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<shez_> yolpe, oppure questa che è in italiano http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<yolpe3> non trovo la lubuntu da usb
<Carlin0> yolpe3, la iso è uguale ueb o dvd
<Carlin0> usb o dvd
<yolpe3> ah, ok... ricordavo che una volta c'erano file diversi, ad esempio bt3final_usb.iso
<yolpe3> quindi scarico la .iso e la scompatto sulla chiave usb formattata ext4?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<yolpe3> appunto :/
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Carlin0> yolpe3, hai win ?
<yolpe3> ma io non ho windows
<Carlin0> hai ubuntu ?
<yolpe3> lubuntu 14.04
<Carlin0> usa dd
<yolpe3> per ottenere cosa?
<Carlin0> per trasferire la iso sulla chiavetta
<Carlin0> man dd
<yolpe3> si, stavo giusto guardando il man
<shez_> gian99ok, prova questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<shez_> gain99ok, questo paragrafo -> Tethering usb con smartphone Android
<shez_> yolpe3, prova questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb/Unetbootin
<gigirock> manco la musica va
<gigirock> direi che non va niente
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-07
<beppapig> chiedo del C
<beppapig> dove sta il programmatore informatico Cristian_C?
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> beppapig, sei sul canale di supporto di ubntu
<ExPBoy> *ubuntu
<beppapig> si ma é lui che mi afferma sempre di essere 1 programmatore
<beppapig> so che sono su buntu
<ExPBoy> allora qui come sai non c'è supporto per la programmazione
<beppapig> ieri chiedevo se fossi possibile convertire un file img a iso ed il C mi ha risposto che è 1 cosa illecita....
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<beppapig> bastava 1 comandino semplice semplice,non serve la sua laurea:saluti!
<giovannis> salve, qualcuno sa come cambiare l'icona di una cartella?
<giovannis> il metodo convenzionale non funziona
<glpiana> giovannis, su quale file manager?
<giovannis> nautilus
<giovannis> ho cambiato tema dell icone
<giovannis> poi ho creato una cartella
<giovannis> e voglio cambiare l'icona di questa cartella
<glpiana> giovannis, di una unica cartella? solo di quella intendi?
<giovannis> si
<glpiana> giovannis, tasto destro sulla cartella -> proprietà. quindi clicchi sul'icona e scegli quella che vuoi
<giovannis> questo é il metodo convenzionale xD
<giovannis> Che non funziona
<giovannis> ho provato con i privilegi root
<giovannis> e non funziona
<glpiana> giovannis, ma che privilegi e privilegi. l'ho appena fatto e funziona
<giovannis> e a me no
<glpiana> se non va, il problema sta altrove
<giovannis> il file immagine della cartella in che formato é?
<giovannis> magari non deve superare un certo peso
<glpiana> giovannis, rimetti il tema base e prova conq uello anzitutto. per le caratteristiche delle icone, guarda tu stesso sotto /usr/share/icons quali sono le varie possibilità
<giovannis> niente
<giovannis> non funziona neanche cosi
<glpiana> giovannis, spiegami bene, passo passo come provi, specificando anche l'utente che utilizzi
<giovannis> utente il mio, unico
<giovannis> giovanni
<giovannis> clicco su files
<giovannis> appare la home
<giovannis> ci sono le cartelle principali downloads desktop ecc
<giovannis> c'é la cartella che ho creato "Softtware"
<giovannis> tasto destro
<giovannis> proprietà
<giovannis> clicco sull'icona
<giovannis> scelgo la nuova icona
<giovannis> ok
<giovannis> non succede nulla
<glpiana> fermo lì. hai provato andando a prendere una icona da /usr/share/icons?
<giovannis> si
<giovannis> stessa cosa
<giovannis> clicco su open
<giovannis> ma non la cambia
<giovannis> possibile che devo riavviare?
<giovannis> manca solo questo xD
<glpiana> giovannis, ok, ora riprova a fare tutto, ma invece di aprire files da icona, avvia nautilus da terminale
<giovannis> niente
<glpiana> giovannis, nel terminale non appare nulla?
<giovannis> ci sono degli errori
<giovannis> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin#Pastebinit
<glpiana> !paste | giovannis
<ubot-it> giovannis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<giovannis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23947608/
<giovannis> restarto
<giovannis> rieccomi
<giovannis> trovato niente?
<David77> Buondì. Volevo utilizzare su Xubuntu 16.04 lo scanner Hewlett Packard ScanJet 5300C (idVendor=03f0, idProduct=0701). Apro Simple Scan e provo una scannerizzazione. Sembra iniziare (si muove un'attimo perchè sento il classico rumore) ma poi si ferma e Acquisizione non riuscita. Che posso fare? Grazie
<David77> lsusb: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:0701 Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 5300c/5370c
<giovannis> Qualcuno mi dice come cambiare icona di una cartella?
<giovannis> (ci riprovo)
<David77> giovannis ipotizzo: proprieta - emblemi ?
<giovannis> non mi fa cambiare in quel modo
<giovannis> non capisco il motico
<edulis> giovannis _____http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/user-guide/it/gosnautilus-203.html
<edulis> guida vecchiotta ma ho visto che funzia ......
<edulis> almeno con ubuntu gnome va
<giovannis> niente
<giovannis> non va
<giovannis> :(
<edulis> icona poi proprietà
<edulis> poi clicca sul disegno della icona
<edulis> poi in alto seleziona icona nuova
<Carlin0> giovannis, ma tu che interfaccia grafica hai ?
<edulis> cartella pulsante destro proprietà
<giovannis> unity
<edulis> ubuntu gnome forse è diverso
<Carlin0> è diverso da gnome
<edulis> mi dispiace allora non so
<giovannis> e ma il procedimento é identico
<giovannis> xD
<giovannis> solo che non lo fa
<giovannis> coni launcher lo fa
<giovannis> con le cartelle no
<giovannis> non gli piace xD
<giovannis> comunque se voglio installare gnome 3 mi si incasina tutto?
<edulis> non so consigliarti questo
<giovannis> ora provo con un account di prova xD
<gigirock> giovannis, si e' meglio installare ubuntu gnome da zero
<giovannis> ah ecco
<gigirock> !info gnome
<ubot-it> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.20+1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<edulis> meglio che lasci cosi
<giovannis> ma ho provato ubuntu gnome solo che mi sembra abbia qualcosa in meno
<edulis> prova un altro giorno vedrai che trovi qualcuno che ti spiega come fare
<gigirock> giovannis, ma scusa quale e' il problema : cambiare la figurina delle icone ?
<giovannis> si
<giovannis> non me lo f
<giovannis> scelgo l'immagine che voglio
<giovannis> faccio applica e niente
<giovannis> non la cambia xD
<edulis> che non sia il formato immagine
<giovannis> che formato devo mettere?
<giovannis> mi linki un file di prova?
<David77> con il mio problema con lo scanner visto ma che non scannerizza avete ipotesi?
<giovannis> hai provato altri driver?
<giovannis> é uno scanner online o via cavo
<David77> cavo usb. Per le icone hai provato a vedere http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/answer_link/32735/
<David77> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:0701 Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 5300c/5370c
<giovannis> in effetti da terminalenon ho provato xD
<giovannis> grazie
<giovannis> ora vedo
<David77> la cosa che mi fa arrabbiare è che con un altro pc, differente versione dalla 16.04, lo scanner funziona perfettamente e senza aver dovuto fare nulla di pià che attaccarlo :(
<cristian_c> David77: che versione?
<David77> cristian_c guada vado a memoria ma mi sembra Xubuntu 14.04 aggiornato
<cristian_c> David77: 16.04 appena installata?
<cristian_c> David77: marca e modello scan er
<cristian_c> *scanner
<David77> anche te tastiera malefica come la mia.... 16.04 installato qualche tempo fa (me ne sto pentendo) Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:0701 Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 5300c/5370c - found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [Hewlett Packard], product=0x0701 [Hewlett Packard ScanJet 5300C]) at libusb:002:002
<cristian_c> David77: no no, ho solo digitato male ;)
<cristian_c> David77: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastevin
<cristian_c> David77: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> errore mio
<David77> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23948136/
<cristian_c> David77: avevi attivato i repository proposed?
<David77> cristina_c mi avevate fatto una correzione per via di un bug poi risolto... ora però non ricordo ma mi sembra proprio per non attivare. avevo visto che poi alla fine era un bug della 16.04
<David77> ... cristian_c :)
<cristian_c> David77: correzione?
<cristian_c> O_O
<cristian_c> spiegati meglio....
<David77> mi sembra che era un bug che aveva bloccato la finestra del primo aggiornamento poi da voi risolto. anzi s ben ricordo proprio tu caro cristian_c il 17 dicembre... era proprio il 17 ...
<David77> no scusa ne abbiamo parlato il giorno dopo.
<cristian_c> David77: e lo scanner l'hai collegato oggi per la prima volta?
<cristian_c> David77: dpkg -l | grep hplip | pastebinit
<cristian_c> !info hplip xenial
<ubot-it> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.3+repack0-1 (xenial), package size 65 kB, installed size 305 kB
<Tigella17> Ciao a tutti, scusate il disturbo. Mi chiedevo se era possibile scaricare dei codec per ubuntu che mi permettano di vedere i canali Rai, sostituendo in altre parole Silverlight.
<David77> cristian_c si me lo sono portato perchè volevo scannerizzare.
<cristian_c> Tigella17: la rai usa sia html5 che silverlight
<cristian_c> quindi nel caso di silverlinght, puoi provare con pipelight
<cristian_c> !pipelight | Tigella17
<ubot-it> Tigella17: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<David77> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23948215/ hplip installato e stessa versione
<David77> dell'info che mi hai messo
<Tigella17> Grazie delle info
<cristian_c> di niente. Tigella17
<cristian_c> David77: spetta un attimo
<cristian_c> David77: domanda
<cristian_c> David77: hai provato lo scanner sulla live 16.04?
<David77> cristian_c devo dire no.... la cosa bizzarra è che per un attimo sento lo scanner che si muove ma poi zitto e e Acquisizione non riuscita
<cristian_c> David77: per capire se è un problema di hplip non allineato con i repo, dovresti prima provare in live
<David77> provato anche a riavviare con lo scanner attaccato ed acceso. nulla.
<Carlin0> David77, hai provato solo simpleascan o anche xsane ?
<Carlin0> !info xsane
<ubot-it> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.999-3ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 288 kB, installed size 1034 kB
<David77> mmm in live dici... ma la versione del repo sembra la stessa come avrai visto. Carlin0 no solo con simple-scan. ma xsane va bene per xfce?
<Carlin0> provalo David77 al massimo se non ottieni risultati lo disinstalli
<cristian_c> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hp-scanjet-5300c-ohne-funktion-nach-upgrade/
<cristian_c> tetesco
<David77> ti cermania ora profo a leccere :)
<cristian_c> ja, forum ubuntu teTesco
<cristian_c> David77: :D
<Carlin0> !info sane-backends
<ubot-it> Package sane-backends does not exist in yakkety
<David77> topo profo anghe xsane.... oops sorry :)
<David77> anche col traduttore non è che ci ho capito molto... Tu mancia? No doctore :)
<Carlin0> David77, devi compilare sane-backends
<David77> ma mi sembra la stessa situazione anche se la mia è una installazione ex novo e non aggiornamento. ora profo a installare xsane. Carlin0 aaargh compilare ...
<cristian_c> David77: però prima di operare, prova xsane
<cristian_c> come ha detto Carlin0
<cristian_c> e prova anche in live, come ho suggerito prima
<David77> infatti sto installando cristian_c e Carlin0
<David77> lo riconosce quando fa cerco dispositivi, faccio la prova, lo scanner da segni di vita iniziali con rumore, poi si azzitta e poi Non è possibile avviare lo scanner: Si è verificato un errore durante l'I/O del dispositivo. Situazione diversa dal forum tetesco mi sembra....
<cristian_c> David77: anche in live?
<David77> cristian_c in live adesso non posso perché questo è un netbook senza CD / DVD e non ho una pendrive sottomano per poter fare una live di Xubuntu su usb... proverò quando ho il materiale per fare un test da live Xubuntu 16.04
<David77> ma le versioni sembrano collimare con i repo
<cristian_c> David77: allora ci si aggiorna quando potrai
<cristian_c> David77: in questo momento su quanti os hai provato?
<cristian_c> sei in dual boot?
<Carlin0> David77, io ho uno scanner che non linux in 8 anni non ha mai funzionato :P (uso win su vbox)
<David77> cristian_c e Carlin0 mi sa di si :( No non sono i dual boot e comunque il 3500C è stato abbandonato da win. Provato su Debian Jessie e funziona. Che scanner Carlin0?
<cristian_c> David77: hai provato ora su jessie?
<cristian_c> *oggi
<Carlin0> canon
<David77> cristian_c è venuto un collega che aveva Jessie sul suo portatile e gli ho pregato di metterlo così almeno scannerizzavo un documento. Funzionava e ringraziato il collega.
<cristian_c> ok, quindi se oggo andava lo scanner funziona
<cristian_c> *oggi
<cristian_c> resta da provare in live
<Carlin0> è questione di software
<cristian_c> sì sì, però non va né su simple-scan che xsane a quanto ho capito
<David77> Carlin0, strano canon pixma? Si cristian_c ne simple-scan ne xsane installato or ora
<cristian_c> su 14.04 usavi simple-scan con questo scanner?
<David77> mi viene un dubbio che mi era successo tempo fa con altro scanner e altro pc (winz... vista :-X) e non funzionava per via della porta usb che non dava tanta alimentazione.
<cristian_c> beh, dipende dallo scsnner
<cristian_c> ma se questo andava, dovrebbe andare anche ora
<cristian_c> David77: quindi lo scanner non prende l'alimentazione dall'esterno?
<cristian_c> strano, stampanti e scanner di solito hanno il connettore di alimentazione e non si alimentano da usb (che è solo per i dati)
<David77> si sulla 14.04 usavo simple-scan perchè xsane ha una valanga di finestre (alcune inutili) e a me bastava fare solo lo scan. si cristian_c è alimentato con il suo bravo trasformatore. Solo i micro flat hanno la usb dati + alimentazione tipo gli hdd da 2.5". Visto solamente 1 però dal "vivo" in un negozio e non mi fiderei molto.
<David77> però se il software (pacchetti) sono gli stessi non sarà un problema della 16.04. Posso capire se non viene per niente riconosciuto ma se gli da il comando e per un istante si muove anche se per un attimo è quantomeno strano...
<David77> la mia era una domanda ma non è venuto il ?
<David77> per Canon mi sembra sia uno dei pochi che ha anche driver specifici linux per alcuni modelli Carlin0
<David77> ma se installo gksu (dipendente di hplip-gui) su xfce il sistema mi si siede? perchè in caso posso vedere che mi dice hplip-gui
<David77> anche hp-scan (di HP) da errore I/O. Using device avision:libusb:002:005 e poi alla fine come xsane error: SANE: Error during device I/O (code=9). Bho proverò con la live di Xubuntu 16.04 e vi aggiorno.
<cristian_c> David77: ok
<mirko_> ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<David77> buona serata a tutti!
<David77> alla prossima :)
<giovannis> cerco qualcuno esperto di nautilus
<giovannis> e personalizzazione "grafica"
<giovannis> ehi cristian_c
<giovannis> ciao
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | giovannis
<ubot-it> giovannis: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giovannis> non riesco a cambiare icona alle cartelle
<giovannis> quando premo applica non succede nulla
<giovannis> né riesco a mettere gli emblems
<cristian_c> giovannis: dpkg -l | grep nautilus | pastebinit
<giovannis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23948985/
<cristian_c> 3.20.3
<giovannis> rimuovo quello?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> giovannis: quale ubuntu?
<giovannis> ubuntu 16.10 unity
<giovannis> scusami ho dovuto riavviare
<giovannis> rieccomi
<GianlucaGiorgio> salve ho un problema con l'accesso allo store di ubuntu tutte le volte che metto la mail e la password mi dice che sono sbagliate. aiutooo
<giovannis> cristain_c se rimuovo tutto e reinstallo il pacchetto nautilus?
<giovannis> oppure uso un altro file manager
<giovannis> tipo nemo?
<giovannis> cristian_c
<cristian_c> giovannis: apri il terminale
<akis24> GianlucaGiorgio: spiega bene che intendi fare
<cristian_c> giovannis: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure in canale
<giovannis> ok
<giovannis> ho fatto
<giovannis> poi?
<GianlucaGiorgio> devo scaricare delle applicazoni dallo store di ubuntu, ma quando accedo a ubuntu one mi dice che la mia password o la mia mail sono sbagliate quando invece sono giuste
<akis24> GianlucaGiorgio: per quello che risulta a me è ormai disabilitato sembra
<cristian_c> giovannis: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<alevipri> GianlucaGiorgio sei sulla 16.04?
<giovannis> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23949085/
<alevipri> GianlucaGiorgio è un problema vecchio, risolto tempo fa con degli aggiornamenti software. Hai fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti proposti?
<cristian_c> giovannis: potrebbe dipendere dai ppa che hai aggiunto
<giovannis> provo a rimuovere quelli di noobslab?
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | giovannis
<ubot-it> giovannis: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<giovannis> non posso fare direttamente dal gestore software?
<cristian_c> giovannis: non saprei come
<cristian_c> cosa intendi con 'gestore software'?
<giovannis> come synaptic poi vado nel menu a tendina, repository e li rimuovo
<giovannis> pero misà non é la stessa cosa
<giovannis> non ho capito che comando dovrei digitare
<giovannis> ho installato ppa-purge
<giovannis> sudo ppa-purge ppa: che metto qui?
<giovannis> sudo ppa-purge ppa: http://ppa.launchpad.net/noobslab/icons/ubuntu
<giovannis> cosi?
<cristian_c> giovannis: no, non è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> giovannis: rimuvendo i repo non fai il revert dei pacchetti
<giovannis> ok
<cristian_c> giovannis: history | grep add-apt-repository
<giovannis> cristian_c
<giovannis> ho fatto
<giovannis> ora riavvio e vedo che succede?
<cristian_c> giovannis: che hai fatto?
<giovannis> ho fatto il purge dei due repository noobslab
<cristian_c> !paste | giovannis
<ubot-it> giovannis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<giovannis> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23949165/
<cristian_c> giovannis: riavvia
<giovannis> cristian_c ho provato a cambiare l'icona ma niente
<cristian_c> giovannis: forse potrebbero essere altri ppa
<cristian_c> giovannis: hai provato su un sistema 'pulito'?
<giovannis> se cambio account é un sistema "pulito"?
<giovannis> ne creo uno ospit
<cristian_c> no
<giovannis> e come faccio a fare la prova?
<cristian_c> giovannis: puoi creare un'ulteriore partizione per la 16.10?
<giovannis> ma non mi pare sia necessario formattare :(
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> chi ha parlato di 'formattare'?
<giovannis> non posso creare partizioni perché sono su un raid0 e non ho idea di cosa possa succedere
<cristian_c> giovannis: prova un ripristino
<akis24> giovannis: ma che icona vuoi cambiare ? a cosa si riferisce ?
<giovannis> é semplicemente un'icona personalizzata
<giovannis> non é importante pero' é fastidioso che non posso cambiarla
<cristian_c> giovannis: con altre icone funziona?
<giovannis> no
<giovannis> ho fatto varie prove
<giovannis> anche con quelle di sistema in usr/share/icons
<cristian_c> -,-
<giovannis> con privilegi root e senza
<giovannis> xD
<giovannis> anche da terminale
<cristian_c> giovannis: è la prima volta che riscontri il problema?
<giovannis> si
<akis24> giovannis: quando hai installato i temi e le icone non cambiava ?
<giovannis> si
<giovannis> con i temi e le icone si
<akis24> e allora che problema hai ?
<giovannis> non posso cambiarne solo 1
<giovannis> voglio che 1 sia personalizzata
<giovannis> con un'icona sua
<akis24> giovannis: fara' sempre parte delle icone disponibili comunque ..
<akis24> giovannis:  la cartella a cui ti riferisci cosa è un collegamento ? archivio o altro ?
<giovannis> é una directory contenente file
<akis24> giovannis: per cambiare icona su una cartella devi specificare quale usare .. del tipo
<akis24> [Desktop Entry]
<akis24> Type=Application
<akis24> Icon=computer
<akis24> Name=Computer
<giovannis> ma non é un'applicazione
<giovannis> é una cartella
<akis24> giovannis: prova ad aprire con un editor di testo la cartella interessata e vedi che dice e metti su paste
<giovannis> non la fa aprire
<giovannis> ho già provato
<akis24> giovannis: ne crei una ad hoc e poi ci metti dentro i file nel caso
<giovannis> come si crea una cartella usando il .desktop?
<akis24> giovannis: entra  su #ubuntu-it-chat  e ti suggeriamo qualcosa
<akis24> giovannis: non è un argomento da supporto siamo andati ben oltre .. parliamo di personalizzazioni ad hoc eh
<giovannis> va bene
<giovannis> grazie
<David77> Rieccomi. cristian_c e Carlin0 neanche stasera torno a casa, ma quando ritornerò cosa vedo su Xubuntu 14.04 (ora ne sono certo perché mi ero salvato un txt di appunti di quel pc) dove simple-scan funziona? Tutti i pacchetti installati, solo hplip o cosa? Visto che ho aggiornato la scorsa settimana è la 14.04.5. Grazie. Comunque sono dubbioso veramente sull'alimentazione usb che magari non regge.
<David77> Ho tra l'altro visto http://www.sane-project.org/lists/sane-mfgs-cvs.html#Z-HEWLETT-PACKARD dove dice: Backend avision (Build: 296) - Complete. Ci sono solamente problemi se oltre 1200 dpi in alcuni "some FW revisions"
<shez_> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> shez_: credo tu abbia letto la risposta sbagliata su askubuntu
<cristian_c> quella giusta era più sotto
<shez_> cristian_c, ?
<cristian_c> shez_: se rileggi il log di ieri capirai
<shez_> ok
<cristian_c> shez_: dico ciò in quanto ieri non ha fatto menzione al pacchetto indicato nella pagona
<cristian_c> pagina
<cristian_c> quando ti chiesi di dettagliare le operazioni effettuate
<cristian_c> da lì il dubbio che avevi letto la risposta sbagliata su quella pagina askubuntu
<shez_> cristian_c, la n. 4?
<cristian_c> shez_: tu quale pacchetto avevi installato?
<shez_> gnome-file-share-properties
<shez_> asp..
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install obex-data-server gnome-user-share
<cristian_c> era scritto questo nella risposta
<cristian_c> sì, risposta numero 4
<cristian_c> asp, non numero 4, ma che ha avuto 4 thanks
<cristian_c> quella sopra ne ha ricevuti 134, non sono numerate
<shez_> cristian_c, non l'h provata perchè c'è scritto che è una soluzione per sistemi nongnome/unity che è quello che ho io...
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> shez_: però tanto vale provare
<shez_> cristian_c, si, non credo che danneggi ...
<cristian_c> shez_: nel senso, di installare i due pacchetti
<cristian_c> lo script sh pupi provare ad evitarlo
<cristian_c> *puoi
<shez_> ok
<cristian_c> !info obex-data-server
<ubot-it> obex-data-server (source: obex-data-server): D-Bus service for OBEX client and server side functionality. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-0ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 76 kB, installed size 244 kB
<cristian_c> quindi anche per la ricezione
<cristian_c> !info gnome-user-share
<ubot-it> gnome-user-share (source: gnome-user-share): User level public file sharing via WebDAV or ObexFTP. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.2-2ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 90 kB, installed size 952 kB
<shez_> cristian_c, provo a riavviare...
<cristian_c> sì
<David77> cristian_c per la macchina 14.04.5 che devo prelevare di informazioni, quando tornerò finalmente a casa?
<David77> metto in un file tutto il dpkg -l ?
<cristian_c> David77: parli dello scanner hp?
<David77> si scusami :(
<shez_> cristian_c, niente di nuovo, stesso problema
<cristian_c> David77: in effetti è strano, quello scanner apprentemente non ha problemi su ubuntu, non vorrei che fosse un problema post-installazione,, magari dovuto all'utilizzo di più ppa
<cristian_c> o meglio, con i proposed scusa
<cristian_c> perciò avevo suggerito di provare sulla live, che più pulita di quella non si può
<shez_> cristian_c, cmq il lucchetto, compare appena il dispositivo si collega....
<David77> perché magari avevo installato qualche altra cosa... non credo abbia modificato il /etc/sane.d/avision.conf non uso proposed. tolti il 1o giorno insieme a voi il 16 dicembre
<David77> neanche sulla macchina xubuntu 14.04 ho i proposed visto che non va bene installarli automaticamente
<cristian_c> shez_: ho notatp che quando ricevo un file sul pc, l'icona del bluetooth si colora di verde
<cristian_c> proprio durante il trasferimento del file
<shez_> cristian_c, la mia diventa verde su sfondo blu quando il dispositivo e connesso al bluetooth del pc
<cristian_c> David77: ma infatti il test in live serve proprio per escludere che il problema sia dovuto a modifiche apportate al sistema
<shez_> cristian_c, parlo di blueman-applet
<cristian_c> sì, può darsi che sia così, magari ho sbagliato il momento esatto, comunque il colore csmbia
<shez_> cristian_c, quella data di serie rimane bianca, tranne per il fatto che compare un lucchetto
<cristian_c> shez_: hai 16.04 , giusto?
<cristian_c> shez_: in live hai provato?
<shez_> cristian_c, no 16.10
<shez_> cristian_c, con blueman, nella pagina dispositivi hai anche una chiave sulla icona?
<cristian_c> quello mostra se il disposito è associato
<cristian_c> *dispositivo
<cristian_c> invece la stella gialla mostra se il dispositivo è fidato/verificato
<shez_> cristian_c, si io ho tutti e due...
<shez_> cristian_c, no, in live non ho provota...
<shez_> *provato
<shez_> asp
<cristian_c> shez_: ti merita farlo
<shez_> faccio sapere
<cristian_c> shez_: e poi, prova anche su release precedenti
<cristian_c> 14.04 in primis, e poi anche 16.04
<cristian_c> sempre in live
<cristian_c> in modo che non devi installarle sull'hdd
<shez_> cristian_c, ho la 16.04
<shez_> a portata di mano..
<cristian_c> shez_: sì, ma è molto simile a 16.10
<shez_> cristian_c, meglio, se è un problema di distro salta fuori...
<cristian_c> prova 16.04, ma prova anche 14.04, ancora meglio
<shez_> cristian_c, perchè 14.04?
<cristian_c> shez_: appunto fai sapere come si comportano, a paritire dalla live 16.10
<cristian_c> shez_: 14.04 usa bluez4
<shez_> cristian_c, ah, ok
<David77> cristian_c quindi non prendo nulla da xubuntu 14.04. io comunque mi salvo tutti i pacchetti in un txt. spero di riuscire questa settimana a fare una prova live con lo scanner altrimenti ci aggiorniamo in seguito. P.s. con il portatile di mio zio per fargli funzionare il bluetooth bene ci ho messo un po su Ubuntu 14.04. Ma non ricordo se avevo lucchetti.. Io qui ho il bluetooth ma non ho nessun apparato per provare
<David77> altrimenti potevo aiutare
<cristian_c> usa un altro stack e tool per il bluetooth, non c'è systemd, non c'è bluetoothctl, ecc...
<cristian_c> shez_:
<shez_> ok
<cristian_c> David77: se pensi che siano info utili, appuntatele pure
<cristian_c> più dati a disposizione hai, meglio è
<shez_> cristian_c, ok provo ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> ok
<David77> certo. se volete che faccia una prova per il bluetooth per shez_ ditemelo. se posso in qualche maniera aiutare
<David77> ma io ho xfce
<shez_> David77, grazie, io ho gnome/unity...
<David77> shez_ se potevo dare una mano :) siamo una famiglia *ubuntu se non ci si aiuta tra di noi :)
<cristian_c> David77: intendevo i pacchetti per lo scanner in 14.04
<cristian_c> se pensi che sia info utili, va bene
<cristian_c> *siano
<David77> si cristian_c mi salvo tutto su pendrive
<cristian_c> a volte sulle lts c'è il problema di hplip
<shez_> mmm ho trovato un dvd con la 14.04 LTS..... che fortunello... :)
<cristian_c> che non si allinea quando si aggiorna il kernel
<cristian_c> sulle lts accade appunto per questo motivo: si aggiorna il kernel ma non hplip
<cristian_c> e quindi si crea un conflitto ed è necessario scaricsre hplip dal sito ufficiale, mi pare
<David77> cristian_c capperini sotto sale!
<cristian_c> però non so neanche se è il tuo caso o se vale solo per il lato stampante
<cristian_c> escludendo invece lo scanner
<cristian_c> (anche perché non uso stampanti hp da dieci anni)
<cristian_c> David77: comunque, se qui qualcujo o in -chat usa stampanti hp potrà darti maggior aiuto
<David77> in effetti su http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/gethplip.html parla di Version: 3.16.11 ....mmm
<cristian_c> no, beh, non è questo il problema
<cristian_c> è normale che sul sito ci sia sempre l'ultima versione non allineata con ubuntu
<cristian_c> le distro adottano i pacchetti sempre successivamente, a meno che non siano distro rolling, che li ricevono dopo poco tempo
<David77> io di solito mi segno anche tutti gli aggiornamenti che faccio e le installazioni quindi avrò tutte le info possibili immaginabili. certo che la prova live la dovrei fare su questa macchina per sapere se è una combinazione software / hardware... quello sara più difficile provarlo :(
<cristian_c> almeno la stessa release
<cristian_c> con lo stesso desktop
<David77> proverò a fare più prove possibile. comunque ho visto che le versioni della 14.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/hplip e della 16.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/hplip sono diverse. Con la 16.04 sono "repack" =-O
<cristian_c> che siano diverse non c'è nulla di strano, sono uscite in anni diversi
<David77> a ok. è il repack che non mi suonava bene
<cristian_c> beh, sì, non saprei
<David77> buona notte!
<yolpe3> ciao a tutti, sapete dirmi un comando da terminale per scaricare un pacchetto e tutte le dipendenze in una cartella specifica
<yolpe3> tipo apt-get install -download samba.deb   ma che faccia il download anche delle dipendenze già istallate nel pc e le metta tutte su una directory specificata
<enzotib> yolpe3: e anche delle dipendenze delle dipendenze?
<enzotib> prova un apt-cache --recurse depends nome-pacchetto, e vedrai che è "impossibile"
<enzotib> cioè dovresti scaricare mezzo sistema
<shez_> cristian_c, ?
<yolpe3> eh già proprio un bel casino di roba....
<yolpe3> e volendo solo le dipendenze " dirette "?
<enzotib> yolpe3: puoi spiegare il problema, invece di proporre già la soluzione?
<shez_> rieccomi, ho effettuato le prove con la live 14.04.1 e con la 16.10 ma il problema sussiste con tutte e due le versioni, solo che con la 16.04 l'invio dei file è immediato...
<yolpe3> pc non in rete (che al momento uso con cdlive) dove vorrei istallare un paio di cose
<shez_> se qualcuno ha altre idee sono aperto a qualsiasi suggerimento
<shez_> yolpe3, come ti connetti?
<yolpe3> shez_ forse è meglio che riepiloghi il problema se è da ieri che nn se ne parla
<enzotib> yolpe3: sul pc che non è in rete, esegui sudo apt-get --simulate install pkg1 pkg2 | awk '/^Inst/ { print $2 }' | tee list
<yolpe3> con un alreo pc
<enzotib> yolpe3: ed hai la lista dei pacchetti che ti servono
<enzotib> sul pc in rete: apt-get --download-only $(<list)
<yolpe3> ok ottimo.... ma mi sfugge dove devo scrivere il pacchetto principale che voglio istallare
<enzotib> yolpe3: pkg1
<enzotib> ci ho messo anche pkg2 perché hai detto "un paio di cose"
<yolpe3> quindi sostituirò pkg1 e pkgn con tutti i vari nomi dei pacchetti deb che mi servono?
<shez_> il mio problema è che ho il bluetooth che non riceve i file da dispositivo a PC, mentre da PC a dispositivo invia i file bene.
<enzotib> yolpe3: sì
<yolpe3> yess grazie enzotib   ora tento ;)
<enzotib> yolpe3: poi una volta che hai i pacchetti sai come installarli?
<shez_> inoltre quando il dispositivo si connette al PC, sull'icona del bluetooth compare un lucchetto
<yolpe3> io tenterei due strade, una copiarli nella cartella archives e tentare un apt-get install... l'altra mettermi sulla directory dei pacchetti e tentare con dpgk -i
<yolpe3> cmq intanto cerco di arrivare ad ottenere i pacchetti necessari almeno poi vediamo ;)
<enzotib> yolpe3: i preferisco la prima
<shez_> buona notte
<yolpe3> ---mi arrendo.... dove sono le parentesi graffe??? :/
<Carlin0> alt/gr + 7 0
<yolpe3> ;) tnx
<enzotib> AltGr+Maiusc+é e AltGr+Maiusc+*
<yolpe3> mi dice che non ho akw
<yolpe3> ahh ok scusa
<yolpe3> awk invece ce l'ho :)
<yolpe3> posso fargli creare un file di testo con la risposta per essere più comodo (non copia ne incolla sul terminale di quel pc, funziona solo xterm)
<enzotib> yolpe3: l'hai già creato, il file si chiama list
<yolpe3> trovato ;)
<yolpe3> ok, prima di procedere con il download vorrei capire in che cartella mi salva i pacchetti
<yolpe3> o meglio ancora se posso specificarne una io
<yolpe3> in ogni caso mi rispondev@Hal:~$  apt-get --download-only $(<list)
<yolpe3> E: Opzione a riga di comando --download-only non comprensibile
<yolpe3> v@Hal:~$  apt-get --download -only $(<list)
<yolpe3> E: Opzione a riga di comando --download non comprensibile
<yolpe3> enzotib ho copiato il file list nella home del pc online ma quanto sopra è il risultato
<yolpe3> enzotib ho copiato il file list nella home del pc online ma quanto sopra è il risultato....
<Carlin0> yolpe3, apt -d
<yolpe3> cioè:  apt-get -d -only $(<list)
<Carlin0> yolpe3, apt -d install nomepacchetto
<yolpe3> devo ottenere il download dei pakketti in un file list che si trova sulla home... meglio ancora se riuscissi a farli scaricare in una cartella che decido io
<yolpe3> scusa dei pakketti scritti su un file list
<Carlin0> i pacchetti finiscono in /var/cahe/apt/nonmiricordo
<yolpe3> file list creato con questo comando sudo apt-get --simulate install pkg1 pkg2 | awk '/^Inst/ { print $2 }' | tee list
<yolpe3> in un pc off line
<yolpe3> archives
<Carlin0> copi/incolli l'elenco , dai un po d'inventiva
<yolpe3> ma sono una ventina i pacchetti... posso scriverli tutti dopo lo stesso apt-get -d install
<yolpe3> sulla stessa riga?
<yolpe3> ma soprattutto mi servirebbe un modo per far eseguire il download in una cartella che gli specifico io... si puo?
<Carlin0> pacchetto spazio pacchetto etc
<Carlin0> no
<yolpe3> sono riuscito togliendo la scritta -only dalla stringa
<Carlin0> infatti non ti ho detto di metterla
<Carlin0> 23:52:02<Carlin0> yolpe3, apt -d install nomepacchetto
<yolpe3> cioè e aggiungendo install
<yolpe3> era quanto mi stavo dicendo con enzotb
<yolpe3> mi aveva dato questa stringa apt-get --download-only $(<list)
<yolpe3> che ho appena provato e va benissimo se si aggiunge install
<yolpe3> ora bisogna vedere se il risultato finale c'è... il problema era istallare tutte le dipendenze oltre al pacchetto su un pc off line
<yolpe3> infatti risultato negativo
<yolpe3> :(
<yolpe3> Carlin0 , tu come la vedi?
<yolpe3> il file list nasceva da questo comando nel pc off line:
<yolpe3> apt-get --simulate install pkg1 pkg2 | awk '/^Inst/ { print $2 }' | tee list
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-08
<mattia> salve ho un problema mi e sparita la punta della freccia del mouse
<igor_> ciao, 14.04lts, nella finestra delle impostazioni di sistema mi manca l'icona della gestione password
<glpiana> igor_, gestione di che password? quella dell'utente?
<igor_> <glpiana>in realta vorrei provare a togliere la richiesta del portachiave d'accesso del chromium
<glpiana> igor_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<igor_> grazie
<bobbalob> ragazzi ho un problema molto grave con ubuntu
<bobbalob> chi riuscirebbe ad aiutarmi?
<bobbalob> mi sono iscritto appunto per cercare di risolvere il problema
<Carlin0> bobbalob, lo spieghi o dobbiamo consultare la palla di vetro ?
<bobbalob> certo
<bobbalob> su ubuntu non mi funziona più il wifi
<Carlin0> che ubuntu ? ma prima funzionava ?
<bobbalob> non esiste più, spiego meglio, ho provato ad installare una scheda di rete esterna, per connettermi tramite altre macchine virtuali, fatto sta che ho seguito delle procedure trovate online per l'installazione ed è successo il patatrack su ubuntu
<bobbalob> sisi è sempre funzionato
<bobbalob> in alto a destra è proprio scomparso e al comando iwconfig
<bobbalob> mi da
<Carlin0> ubuntu virtualizzato ?
<bobbalob> lo0 no wirless extension e enp1s0 no wirless extension
<bobbalob> no ubuntu non è in Vm
<bobbalob> ho provato ad installare la scheda di rete per prova, dato che come distro non la consideravo molto complessa, è successo un macello
<bobbalob> ho cercato altra gente a cui è successo la stessa cosa ma niente
<Carlin0> cosa hai fatto esattamente
<bobbalob> ti copio i comandi
<bobbalob> prima di questi andava tutto tranquillamente
<ExPBoy> bobbalob, a seguire guide non ufficiali succedono sempre casini :)
<bobbalob> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPpqwyjmZTY
<ExPBoy> ?
<bobbalob> si è successo un casino, il problema è che tra una settimana sono in trasferta il pc mi serve, rischio di dover buttare tutto e riinstallare da capo
<bobbalob> apri il link, vedi i comandi?
<Carlin0> hai provato a fare sudo make unistall ?
<bobbalob> sudo make unistall cosa?
<Carlin0> nella dir dove hai compilato
<Carlin0> leggi i comandi
<bobbalob> provo resti online? vedo che succede
<bobbalob> non cè più
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<bobbalob> dici di optare per il rispristino?
<bobbalob> perderei tutti i file però vero?
<Carlin0> fai backup per sicurezza
<bobbalob> dici quindi che non riesco a sistemare la cosa?
<bobbalob> nessuno?
<Carlin0> ma l'hai letta la guida ?
<bobbalob> si che l'ho letta ma il ripristino per me sarebbe l'ultima opzione
<bobbalob> ho file per il lavoro importanti che non rischierei di perdere, secondo poi una chiavetta con la stessa versione di ubuntu non ce l'ho
<Carlin0> in teoria non dovresti manco perdere nulla , il backup è solo per sicurezza
<bobbalob> per la usb? non ce l ho una usb con ubuntu sopra
<Carlin0> la prepari
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<bobbalob> dici che altra soluzione non c'è?
<bobbalob> perche cmq connettere si connette via ethernet
<bobbalob> si è solo incasinata la questione del wirless cmq tengo la cosa del ripristino come opzione nel caso non si trovi altra soluzioone
<bobbalob> niente?
<bobbalob> c'è qualcuno online?
<enricopiase> Salve, non so come devo aver inserito un password stramba per i privilegi di root e non posso accedervi: ho provato con la soluzione dal recovery mode --> root --> passwd username etc...però il sistema mi risponde "errore manipolazione token di autentificazione". Qualche idea su una possibile soluzione? Grazie grazie
<enricopiase> non mi permette nemmeno di creare un nuovo utente
<bobbalob> ragazzi qualche utente esperto in grado di rispondermi?
<shayla> bobbalob: che problema hai?
<bobbalob> non mi funziona più il wifi su ubuntu
<bobbalob> non esiste più, spiego meglio, ho provato ad installare una scheda di rete esterna, per connettermi tramite altre macchine virtuali, fatto sta che ho seguito delle procedure trovate online per l'installazione ed è successo il patatrack su ubuntu
<bobbalob> non esiste più, spiego meglio, ho provato ad installare una scheda di rete esterna, per connettermi tramite altre macchine virtuali, fatto sta che ho seguito delle procedure trovate online per l'installazione ed è successo il patatrack su ubuntu
<bobbalob> ubuntu non è su mv
<shayla> Non funziona più il wifi vuol dire che ?
<bobbalob> in alto a destra è scomparsa la ricerca del wifi.. non cè piu niente
<bobbalob> ora sono connesso via ethernet
<shayla> ifconfig ti mostra l'interfaccia wlan?
<bobbalob> no mi mostra questo
<bobbalob> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwPMBEPyLIK
<shayla> Eh se fai ifconfig wlan0 up
<shayla> e poi ridai ifconfig
<shayla> ?
<shayla> Che guida hai seguito ?
<bobbalob> mi dice errore nessun device corrisponde
<bobbalob> i comandi della guida che ho seguito sono questi
<shayla> lspci | grep -i wireless
<bobbalob> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPpqwyjmZTY
<shayla> Purtroppo non ho idea di cosa sia https://github.com/asymingt/rts5139
<bobbalob> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<bobbalob> mi dice cosi
<akis24> bobbalob:  prova a seguire qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=607321 vedi se riesci a ripristinare network-manager
<bobbalob> provo, per ricontattarvi come posso fare?
<enricopiase> qualcuno di esperto ha un attimo per aiutarmi?
<enricopiase> magari stasera, grazie
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | enricopiase
<ubot-it> enricopiase: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<enricopiase> Salve, non so come devo aver inserito un password stramba per i privilegi di root e non posso accedervi: ho provato con la soluzione dal recovery mode --> root --> passwd username etc...però il sistema mi risponde "errore manipolazione token di autentificazione". Qualche idea su una possibile soluzione? Grazie grazie
<enricopiase> grazie :)
<Carlin0> enricopiase, e come mai hai abilitato root ?
<enricopiase> ciao, così ho trovato nel forum, ho fatto pasticci?
<enricopiase> di fatto ho installato il 16.04 e andava tutto bene
<Carlin0> enricopiase, root è disabilitato di default
<Carlin0> cosa hai fatto di preciso ?
<enricopiase> ok allora non so di cosa parliamo
<enricopiase> il mio problema è che per installare audacity non mi riconosce la password
<Carlin0> ma la tua pass ...
<Carlin0> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<enricopiase> già provato più volte ma non funziona: mi dice: errore manipolazione token di autentificazione
<Carlin0> sbagli qualcosa ...
<enricopiase> esco riprovo fotografo la schermata e ritorno
<enricopiase> avevi ragione, grazie: avevo omesso uno spazio nel comando "mount -o remount...": mi dicevo lo stesso di inserire la nuova passwd ma non poteva accettarla...
<Carlin0> ovvio il filesystem era in modalità solo lettura
<Carlin0> :o)
<enricopiase> risolto...ci sarebbe ancora una cosa per avere il pc a posto per davvero: l'hdmi non funzionante: con proiettore attaccato e acceso questo è xrandr http://prnt.sc/e61z4s
<enricopiase> una stupidaggine quella di prima ma non riusciva a saltarne fuori :)
<Carlin0> qui non so aiutarti sorry aspetta qualcun altro :o)
<enricopiase> bene grazie ancora
<enricopiase> allora riformulo per l'anima pia che verrà in aiuto :) l'hdmi non ha mai funzionato da quando ho installato il 16.04. E' disattivata e non riesco a farla partire: con il proiettore collegato ed acceso (cavo funzionante) questo è xrandr http://prnt.sc/e61z4s
<bobbalob> cè qualcuno on?
<bobbalob> qualcuno per aiutarmi?
<bobbalob> ho aperto un topic
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bobbalob> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<bobbalob> ho aperto una discussione li si può vedere tutto
<bobbalob> grave problema scheda di rete ubuntu
<enzotib_> bobbalob: e dove lo hai aperto 'sto topic?
<bobbalob> sul forum
<bobbalob> enzotib: sul forum, cerca grave problema scheda di rete
<brya> salve
<brya> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<brya> non riesco a riprodurre alcun video ne alcun suono su Ubuntu! Che sia su youtube o da altre fonti. Non l ho mai utilizzato e non so come fare, se devo installare qualcosa o altro, grazie!
<akis24> brya: hai aggiornato il sistema ?
<akis24> brya: versione di ubuntu ?
<brya> no non ho aggiornato
<brya> la versione non so dove posso leggerla
<brya> ora sono nelle impostazioni di sistema
<akis24> brya: sei capace ad aprire il terminale ?
<brya> non so neanche cosa sia ahahaha primissima volta che vedo ubuntu
<akis24> bry
<akis24> brya: CTRL+ALT+T   premi contemporaneamente
<brya> ok poi
<akis24> brya: si è aperta una finestra scura immagino giusto?
<brya> si
<akis24> brya: copia e incolla sul terminale        sudo apt install pastebinit ti richiede la password digitala anche se non la leggi e dai invio
<akis24> brya: quando ha finito avvisa..
<brya> fatto
<brya> ha fatto una estrazione
<akis24> brya: dai adesso  lsb_release -dc | pastebinit   alla fine otterrai un link postalo qui in canale
<akis24> brya: mi assento due minuti ..
<brya> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLKo1oRG3CB
<brya> okay penso sia questo
<akis24> brya: hai ubuntu 16.10 ultima versione
<brya> okay
<akis24> brya: ora dai questo  sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade | pastebinit  e copia qui il link che ottieni
<akis24> brya: il comando puoi fare benissimo un copia e incolla per trasferirlo sul terminale ..
<brya> non mi ha dato un link ho letto un messaggio di warning e poi si e impallato ho dovuto chiudere
<brya> qualcosa che il CLI qualcosa non era stabile e di usarlo con cautela con gli scripts qualcosa del genere
<akis24> brya: posta uno screen  e mettilo su image
<akis24> !image | brya
<ubot-it> brya: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<brya> e non ci sono riuscita si e impallato e ho dovuto forzare l usciya
<brya> riprovo
<brya> mi si apriva la pagina di aiuto e non mi faceva cliccare niente
<akis24> brya: sudo apt update | pastebinit
<brya> di nuovo in palla a generazione albero delle dipendenze al 50 per cento
<akis24> brya: aspetta che finisca
<akis24> e poi scrivi qui il link che ottieni
<brya> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYMvYJZnptR
<akis24> brya: dammi il link qui senza bisogno di incollarlo su thepaste ..
<akis24> brya: ti ho scritto sopra un altro comando leggi bene
<brya> si ho fatto ma nulla si impalla
<brya> si apre finestra di aiuto
<brya> e non mi fa fare nulla
<brya> ma qualcosa di semplice tipo scaricare adobe non funziona su ubuntu
<akis24> brya: prego .. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<brya> lo sta istallando, quindi cosi dovrei risolto giusto
<akis24> brya: poi qui una buona lettura ti aiuta .. http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<akis24> brya: verifica apri firefox e prova a riprodurre qualche video
<brya> okay appena finisce ti dico
<brya> ma per quanto riguarda skype qui come devo fare non ho capito bene il dowload cioe ho scaricato ma non me lo apre
<akis24> brya: hai anche synaptic per installare quanto è presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<akis24> brya: e se elggi prima al link che ti ho dato ti sara' piu' facile capire tutto
<akis24> leggi*
<brya> il video va ma non sento audio
<brya> dove sta il volume
<akis24> brya: e dovresti averlo nella barra superiore immagino
<brya> e si ma e alto  e comunque non sento >*
<brya> okay ho risolto
<brya> ho cambiato la sorgente
<akis24> brya: bene ti consiglio una buona lettura
<brya> mi dicevi per skype scusami se approfitto ahah ma oramai ci sono
<akis24> brya: sudo apt-get install skype
<brya> ah
<brya> okay
<brya> ti ringrazio molyo
<akis24> di nulla
<brya> perdonami ora il programma dove lo trovo
<akis24> brya:  http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<akis24> brya: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ScopriUbuntu ..ho finito
<brya> perfetto
<brya> ho fatto ho fatto
<brya> grazie mille!
<akis24> prego
<giovannis> ciao a tutti. Non mi funziona online accounts in ubuntu 16.10 unity
<giovannis> non parte
<MarakuMure> buonasera
<MarakuMure> mi sa che non c'è nessuno :\
<Mr_Pan> MarakuMure, buonasera
<MarakuMure> ciao =)
<MarakuMure> posso chiederti un consiglio?
<MarakuMure> una domanda su quale distribuzione usare per un vecchio laptop
<Mr_Pan> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<MarakuMure> lol xD ok :D
<Mr_Pan> !dettalgi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dettalgi'
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<MarakuMure> praticamente ho un vecchio laptop 3ghz, con 1.25gb di ram DDR, hd 4200 rpm da 60gb , scheda video ATI Radeon 9700 256mb di ram, il notebook è un asus l5f00ga
<MarakuMure> pensavo d'installare xubuntu
<MarakuMure> per riportarlo in vita
<Mr_Pan> MarakuMure, xubuntu o lubuntu
<MarakuMure> ma mi domandavo se andasse bene anche ubuntu con la classica interfaccia al posto della XFCE
<Mr_Pan> troppo pesante
<MarakuMure> guardando i requisiti minimi, pensavo a xubuntu
<MarakuMure> ma forse meglio ancora lubuntu essendo un pentium 4
<MarakuMure> ho visto ora che per i pentium 4 senza supporto pae è consigliato lubuntu, quindi immagino sia inutile andare oltre =) metto a scaricare quella =)
<pezzuntu> ciao ragazzi come faccio a rimpostare ubuntu come era in origine? Misà che qualche aggiornamento è andato male e ho tipo le finestre bianche e non leggo bene le scritte delle cartelle
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<mgent> mi potete iutare per un problema
<mgent> ?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | mgent
<ubot-it> mgent: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mgent> appena provo a istallare ubunto mi da questo errore ignoring bgrt:failed to map image memory
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<cristian_c> !dettagli | mgent
<ubot-it> mgent: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<mgent> intel i3 7100 ubuntu 16.04.1 8gb di ram
<cristian_c> eh, pc nuovissimo
<cristian_c> kaby lake
<cristian_c> mgent:  hai provato a lanciare la sessione di prova?
<mgent> yes non cambia niente
<cristian_c> mgent: usb creata con ? Dvd creato con?
<mgent> unetbottin
<mgent> unetbootin usato usb
<cristian_c> !usbwin | usa questo , mgent
<ubot-it> usa questo , mgent: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mgent> provo e vi dico
<mgent> per sicurezza ho riscaricato  ubuntu
<cristian_c> mgent: controlla lìintegrità del file .iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | mgent
<ubot-it> mgent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<enricopiase> problema con l'hdmi, come la si attiva? chi mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> enricopiase:
<cristian_c> enricopiase: vai nelle impostazioni del monitor
<cristian_c> enricopiase: pc fisso o portatile?
<enricopiase> portatile asus
<cristian_c> enricopiase: prova ad aprire lèutility monitor nel control center
<cristian_c> *l'utility
<enricopiase> ci sono
<enricopiase> tutte le impostazioni --> monitor
<cristian_c> bene
<enricopiase> con "individua monitor" non accade nulla (con proiettore acceso e cavo funzionante)
<cristian_c> !image | enricopiase
<ubot-it> enricopiase: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enricopiase> http://prnt.sc/e68edl
<cristian_c> enricopiase: apri un terminale
<enricopiase> ci sono
<cristian_c> enricopiase: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<enricopiase> questo è il pastebin di xrandr http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23956211/plain/ se puo venir bene
<cristian_c> ok
<enricopiase> :)
<cristian_c> ahhh, avevi già domandato
<enricopiase> eh siam sempre noi pare :) si
<enricopiase> continuo a emettere gratitudine verso di te
<cristian_c> spetta prima di ringraziare
<cristian_c> plain non manda a niente
<cristian_c> rimuovi il palin dall'url
<cristian_c> *plain
<enricopiase> intanto ringrazio per la volta scorsa poi per questa vediamo se te la meriti :)
<enricopiase> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23956211
<cristian_c> non so cos'hai risolto la volta scorsa
<enricopiase> microfono e audio sottosopra
<cristian_c> uhm, interessante , l'hdmi viene listata
<cristian_c> ma non compare nella ricerca monitor
<cristian_c> (è la prima volta che vedo un problema del genere)
<cristian_c> enricopiase: sei in dual boot?
<enricopiase> wow che emozione
<enricopiase> no ho solo ubuntu 16.04
<enricopiase> ho proprio evitato di comprare windows
<cristian_c> xtandr mostra le uscite video
<cristian_c> credo che l'utility monitor verifichi proprio se il monitor è collegato
<cristian_c> enricopiase: verifica il cavo hdmi
<cristian_c> o la porta sul tv/monitor
<enricopiase> quello va son sicuro
<enricopiase> anche quella
<cristian_c> hai provato con un altro pc?
<enricopiase> si si
<cristian_c> uhm
<enricopiase> rebus
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/870762/ubuntu-16-04-unable-to-detect-hdmi-monitor
<cristian_c> enricopiase: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<enricopiase> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23956294
<cristian_c> enricopiase: ma sei in live
<enricopiase> cosa significa?
<cristian_c> enricopiase: non hai installato ubuntu su hard disk?
<enricopiase> si eccome
<enricopiase> da chiavetta
<cristian_c> enricopiase: hai mai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<cristian_c> hai il dvd della live abilitato nei repo
<cristian_c> enricopiase: sudo software-properties-gtk
<enricopiase> si li ho fatti
<enricopiase> http://prnt.sc/e68q5c
<enricopiase> da "ubuntu software" mi dice che ubuntu è aggiornato
<cristian_c> spetta
<cristian_c> enricopiase: scegli 'Altro software', seconda scheda a partire da sinistra
<enricopiase> si
<cristian_c> enricopiase: togli la spunta dalla riga cdrom
<enricopiase> ok
<cristian_c> enricopiase: chiudi la finestra
<cristian_c> si ricaricheranno i repo, dopodiché prova a fare gli aggiornamenti di sistema, se presenti
<enricopiase> ok ok
<enricopiase> gia aggiornato pare
<mgent> buonasera.Istallando ubuntu appena premo install mio viene questo messaggio di errore ignoring bgrt: failed to map image memory(versione 16.04.01)LO USO SU UN I3 7100 8 GB DI RAM E SCCHEDA MADRE GIGABYTE  B250M DS3H.ho creato l immagine con rufus e va poiche l ho testata su un altro pc
<cristian_c> enricopiase: prova a riavviare il sistema
<cristian_c> mgent: a che punto ricevi quell'errore?
<mgent> mi viene la schermata della sched madre(dove mi indica ome entrre nel bios)poi mi viene la schermata dove posso scegliere se installare,lanciare una live di ubuntu e appena premo una voce mi viene quello seguito dallo schermo con assenza segnale
<cristian_c> ok, un attimo
<enricopiase> cristian_c aggiornato è dire poco
<cristian_c> mgent: al di là di tutto, visto che è una cpu nuovissima, ti converebbe in ogni caso andare di 16.10, a prescindere dal prob,ema
<cristian_c> problema
<cristian_c> anche se però ora 16.04 ha il kernel più aggiornato
<cristian_c> enricopiase: intendo il riavvio del sistema
<mgent> per quanto riguarda il problema?
<enricopiase> cristian_c si ho riavviato
<cristian_c> enricopiase: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> mgent: ci sto guardando in questo preciso istante
<mgent> grazie
<cristian_c> mgent: problemi con uefi, non mi sorprende su pc con cpu di nuova generazione
<mgent> cosa dovrei fare?
<enricopiase> crisitan_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23956443
<cristian_c> mgent: proviamo una cosa
<mgent> dimmi
<cristian_c> mgent: quando appare 'try ubuntu without installing', premi 'e'
<mgent> fatto ora?
<cristian_c> enricopiase: 16.04, giusto?
<enricopiase> si
<cristian_c> enricopiase: apri un terminale
<enricopiase> ce l'ho
<cristian_c> mgent: rimuovi quiet splash, una volta individuata la riga
<cristian_c> mgent: se presente, rimuovi anche $vt_handoff
<cristian_c> enricopiase: digita: xrandr --listmonitors | pastebinit
<mgent> la scritta che ho è questa ...=casper quiet splash ---
<cristian_c> enricopiase: hai collegato il cavo hdmi al tv/monitor?
<cristian_c> !image | mgent
<ubot-it> mgent: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mgent> ok un attimo
<cristian_c> mgent: comunque, dai, basta che tu rimuova quiet splsh
<cristian_c> quiet splash
<cristian_c> mgent: la schermata non importa
<cristian_c> mgent: quindi avrai =casper ---
<mgent> ok
<mgent> poi?
<cristian_c> in defnitiva, in fondo alla riga
<cristian_c> mgent: poi premi f10
<cristian_c> vedi che fa
<mgent> booting a command list e poi non hop fatto in tempo a scrivere
<mgent> ma tipo gli mancavaa un comando
<mgent> e ora di nuovo schermata assenza segnale
<cristian_c> mgent: ?
<cristian_c> 'gli mancava un comando' <- ?
<mgent> lo rifo e ti dico
<enricopiase> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23956477/
<enricopiase> si con proiettore connesso e acceso
<cristian_c> enricopiase: proiettore?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> enricopiase: beh, allora, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> enricopiase: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<enricopiase> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23956496/
<mgent> l ho rifatto diversamente da prima mi sono venute una schermata piena di scritte e poi di nuovo assenza segnale
<cristian_c> mgent: non riesci proprio a immortalare le scritte?
<mgent> cosa altro posso fare?
<mgent> queste è impossibile
<cristian_c> mgent: vddo due alternative al momento
<mgent> scorrono veloci e spariscono subito
<mgent> cioè?
<cristian_c> a) verificare di avere il bios uefi aggiornato all'ultima versione disponibile
<mgent> come facccio?
<cristian_c> mmm, l'alternativa b è u  problema perché non puoi scaricsre un kernel aggiotnato sulla live
<cristian_c> e non credo che la 17.04 sia stabile o pronta (è ancora in alpha)
<mgent> quindi cosa posso provare a fare?
<cristian_c> mgent: per il bios dovresti cercare sul sito del produttore della mobo se fisso
<cristian_c> o del produttore del portatile, se laptop
<cristian_c> mgent: per l'altra opzione è un problema, perché credo tu sia il primo utente entrato in questo canale con cpu kaby lake
<mgent> e fare cosa?(fisso)
<cristian_c> mgent: verificare il bios in uso sul tuo pc e quello disponibile sul sito del produttore
<cristian_c> se quello sul sito del produttore è più aggiornato , scsricarlo e flasharlo
<cristian_c> ma questa è un'operazione comunque delicata
<cristian_c> e in ogni caso l'aggiornamento del bios non è argomento di questo canale (che tratta di ubuntu)
<mgent> comunque è il piu aggiornato
<cristian_c> ok
<mgent> quindi non posso istallare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> mgent: riguardo ubuntu non ho molte idee, puoi solo provare con una distro linux che abbia kernel aggiornato all'ultimo disponibile
<cristian_c> che ne so, una debian stretch
<cristian_c> mgent: la ubuntu più aggiornata è la 17.04
<cristian_c> ma esce ufficialmente ad aprile, non è ancora pronta
<cristian_c> e 16.10 è uscita a ottobre
<mgent> capito come fo a vedere quelle on kernel piu aggiornato?
<cristian_c> il punto è avere una distro linux con kernel aggiornatissimo, per vedere se il problema di boot co uefi si risolve
<mgent> senno per ora devo andare di windows?
<cristian_c> mgent: una te l'ho gi
<cristian_c> mgent: una te l'ho già suggerita
<cristian_c> mgent: sì, per ora sì, puoi aspettare aprile?
<cristian_c> per peovare ubuntu
<cristian_c> *provare
<mgent> si si mi basta che funzioni per ora
<cristian_c> mgent: purtroppo hai un pc troppo recente
<mgent> grazie
<cristian_c> e ci vuole tempo per ottenere un supporto decente per cpu così nuove e poco testate
<cristian_c> mgent: di niente
<cristian_c> credo ci si debba lamentare con ontel
<cristian_c> intel
<cristian_c> per accelerare lo sviluppo dei driver della mobo su linux
<mgent> per questi mesi usero la versione trial di 90 giorni di windows
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tanto, mancano due mesi circa al rilascio ufficiale di 17.04
<mgent> bene
<enricopiase> cristian_c il fatto che sia un proiettore cambia le cose?
<cristian_c> io ho avuto problemi con un proiettore, però non è detto
<cristian_c>  39.315] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CMN", prod id 5578 [ 39.315] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines: [ 39.315] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0 76.42 1366 1434 1479 1592 768 772 779 800 -hsync -vsync (48.0 kHz eP) [ 46.900] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.0 on eDP1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
<enricopiase> cioe?
<cristian_c> l'output non aiutta
<cristian_c> *non aiuta
<cristian_c> enricopiase: ho un'idea
<cristian_c> enricopiase: scarica 16.10 e provala in modalità live
<cristian_c> da lì verifica se la connessione hdmi funzia
<enricopiase> ok con calma ci provo
<cristian_c> in bocca al lupo
<cristian_c> un altro metodo è provare a cambiare tramite xrandr da terminsle
<cristian_c> ma,prima fai la prova suggerita
<enricopiase> grazie mille
<enricopiase> come consideri questa cosa? volontariato? :)
<cristian_c> siamo utenti volontari
<enricopiase> per davvero allora
<cristian_c> di niente
<algos82> salve, scaricato il file xumbuntu, come faccio per creare un disco di installazione?
<fabio_cc> algos82, da windows?
<algos82> si
<fabio_cc> !usbwin | algos82
<ubot-it> algos82: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fabio_cc> algos82, poi per l'installazione segui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<fabio_cc> devo andare, buonanotte a tutti
<algos82> ok e grazie mille
<giovanni> buonasera
<giovanni> come funziona il backup in ubuntu? Ho letto alcune cose ma vorrei essere sicuro
<giovanni> Se faccio il backup e poi formatto tutto il sistema e lo reinstallo, se faccio il ripristino torna come poco prima del back up?
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-09
<squizzolo> Buongiorno, se con gparted creo tre partizioni posso salvare i dati che mi servono su una partizione e sulle altre due installare windows e formattare ubuntu sull'altra?
<enzotib> squizzolo: sì, puoi farlo, a meno che non ti serva una partizione EFI per windows (quindi dovresti farne quattro)
<squizzolo> windows lo dovrei solamente usare per alcuni programmi per l'università e non sopporto proprio questa cosa...quindi ora posso creare tre partizioni e salvare in una i file che non devo perdere?
<giuliano782> buongiorno a tutti.
<giuliano782> chi mi aiuta? faccio partire il pc con wol ma al riavvio mi da il wol di nuovo wake-on d come devo fare per renderlo sempre in g?
<giuliano782> oggi nn ce nessuno?
<Fred> buon giorno
<Guest26584> salve
<Guest26584> il mio ubunto ha un problema.......quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento alla versione successiva si è bloccato l'aggiornamento e adesso all'avvia mi compaiono schermate strane......
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest26584> e con il ripristino che succede poi?
<giuliano782> salve chi mi aiuta su wake on lan?
<Carlin0> giuliano782, non conosco l'argomento se no l'avrei fatto
<Carlin0> Guest26584, per sicurezza fai backup dei dati da live
<giuliano782> ok carlino scolta riesco a far partire il pc da cellulare, ma al riavvio mi disabilita il wake on lan
<giuliano782> vorrei lasciare sempre attivo il wol
<Guest26584> grazie buonagiornata..... :)
<robuntu> salve posseggo un acer aspire 5935g ho da pochi gi
<robuntu> da pochi giorni installato ubuntu 16.10 l'unico problema è che non va l'audio
<robuntu> funziona con le cuffie ma non gli altoparlanti
<Carlin0> robuntu, apri un terminale scrivi dentro alsamixer e posta una schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ExPBoy> giuliano782, se al momento non ci sono persone che conoscono l'argomento ti consiglio di aspettare e magari cercare in rete nel frattempo
<ExPBoy> hai provato a leggere questa guida?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<eyesice> buogiorno a tutti, ho un asus X540LJ, ho installato ubuntu 16.04. Quando provo a connettermi al wifi aziendale di tipo EAP/PEAP inserendo le mie credenziali corrette non si connette. Utilizzo NetworkManager di ubuntu. Non ha particolari restrizioni come wifi dato che con ubuntu 14.04 ci si connette senza problemi. Potreste aiutarmi? grazie in anticipo
<Carlin0> eyesice, la rete la vede ?
<eyesice> sisi la vede
<Carlin0> e che errore da quando non si connette >? dice qualcosa ?
<eyesice> no quando provo la connessione fa il tentativo e poi mi continua a chiedere le credenziali
<eyesice> non da errori però
<robuntu> file:///home/roberto/Immagini/Schermata%20del%202017-02-09%2011-31-01.png
<robuntu> http://prnt.sc/e6gopg
<Carlin0> robuntu, con le frecce spostati sulla colonna headphon premi M per levare il mute e poi sempre con le frecce alza il volume infine esc per uscire
<Carlin0> eyesice, strano
<ExPBoy> eyesice, sicuro che le credenziali siano esatte?
<ExPBoy> (maiuscole minuscole...)
<Carlin0> eyesice, io proverei a parlarne con l'admin di rete
<eyesice> il fatto è che su ubuntu 14.04 funziona correttamente
<robuntu> ho provato ma nulla
<Carlin0> robuntu, hai levato il mute ?
<Carlin0> !wicd | eyesice potresti provare questo
<ubot-it> eyesice potresti provare questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wicd
<robuntu> sisi ho provato a togliere il mute
<eyesice> ora provo
<eyesice> intanto grazie
<Gio> Salve
<Gio> Utilizzo ubuntu 16.10 ma non riesco ad installare Gdrive
<Gio> Abilito l'account online, autorizzo google,  ma poi non trovo gdrive tra le risorse
<Gio> Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema e ha risolto? Grazie
<teknomotive> ciao a tutti
<teknomotive> qualcuno mi puo dire se e possibile installare xubuntu direttamente da win xp mentre è in esecuzione ?
<Carlin0> teknomotive, no
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<teknomotive> non so perchè ma su il mio acer AOA150 di ubuntu partendo da cd o da chiavetta boot non ne vuol sapere
<teknomotive> riesco ad installare di tutto tranne che ubuntu
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<teknomotive> hooooo grazie
<teknomotive> spero sia la svolta
<teknomotive> grazie gentilissimi
<teknomotive> un ultima cosa quale versione e da 32 bit o meglio quale è consigliata o è indifferente?
<teknomotive> di rufus intendo
<ValentinaAngelDe> Ciao, c'è nessuno?
<Lux70> Ciao
<Lux70> posso fare una domanda da novizio?
<Lux70> per installare Ubuntu devo prima installare Linux?
<Lux70> va bhè grazie comunque provo a leggermi tutto il sito
<squizzolo> salve, ho da sempre installato ubuntu, però questa volta non riesco. Carico il sistema operativo sulla penna usb con unetbootin, vado dal bios, avvio da usb ma mi dice che non c'è nessun sistema operativo. Ho provato a formattare e ricaricare con unetbootin e anche a riscaricare ubuntu per la possibilità che la iso fosse corrotta, ma niente
<squizzolo> ho usato sempre unetbootin, magari è diventato obsoleto?
<Carlin0> squizzolo, hai windows ?
<squizzolo> no ubuntu
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Carlin0> allora con ubuntu o usi creatore dischi o dd
<squizzolo> tutto quello che ho fatto...dischi->formatta->EFI(fat 16/32) eseguibile e unetbootin per caricare la iso
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato
<squizzolo> come sempre, ma non mi trova il sistema operativo sulla penna
<squizzolo> e altro per caricare la iso?
<Carlin0> 15:53:13<Carlin0> allora con ubuntu o usi creatore dischi o dd
<squizzolo> ora riprovo
<squizzolo> comunque se volessi installare windows anche, posso installare windows, poi lanciare ubuntu per partizionare l'hard disk e salvare ubuntu sull'altra partizione?
<Mastang_> Buon pomeriggio, sto cercando di risolvere un piccolo problema, voorei cambiare il nome del computer
<Mastang_> nello specifico: pincopallino@arlecchino (nomi a caso), vorrei cambiare il primo nome, il secondo l'ho già cambiato. Grazie in anticipo.
<Carlin0> Mastang_, è una operazione molto pericolosa cambiare il nome host
<Mastang_> Buon pomeriggio Carlin0, scusa l'ignoranza, perchè è molto pericoloso?
<Carlin0> alle volte va tutto bene altre finisce male
<Mastang_> cosa potrebbe succedere? comunque io ieri ho provato a cambiarlo, guardando in dei forum però senza successo.
<Carlin0> poi cosa intendi per primo e  secondo nome ?
<Carlin0> gino@test
<Carlin0> gino è il nome utente test il nome host
<Mastang_> ho scritto primo e secondo nome per far capire li nell' esempio che avevo fatto, "pincopallino@arlecchino", vorrei poter cambiare "pincopallino".
<Carlin0> quello è il nome utente Mastang_ basta che crei un nuovo utente col nome che vuoi
<Mastang_> non si può modificare il nome utente?
<Mastang_> Scusami Carlin0 forse non mi sono spiegato bene io, allora quando apro il terminale ho "nome1@nome2", "nome2" l'ho già cambiato, mentre "nome1" ho provato ma non riesco.
<Carlin0> nome 1 = nome utente , nome 2 = nome host
<Carlin0> Mastang_, io ho capito ... forse tu no
<Mastang_> ok perfetto, vorrei cambiare "nome1"
<Carlin0> crea un nuovo utente , già era pericoloso cambiare nome host non sarò certo io ad aiutarti a fare casini
<Mastang_> D'accordo Carlin0, se posso chiedere, per quale motivo è pericoloso?
<akis24> Mastang_: aridaglie crei un nuovo utente non puoi cambiare quello esistente pena impossibile accedere poi al sistema e al contenuto ecc speriamo sia chiaro ..
<Carlin0> se lo cambi avresti problemi coi permessi
<Mastang_> Ok ok, capito. Grazie mille, buon pomeiriggio a tutti.
<squizzolo> salve, ho installato gnome come ambiente grafico e subito ho aggiunto le icone massimizza, minimizza e spostato tutto a sinistra, solamente che il menu della finestra non c'è, cioè quella barra con file strumenti ecc ecc che hanno le varie applicazioni ed è sotto forma di pulsante
<squizzolo> si può fare qualcosa?
<David77> Buondì. Carlin0 ho fatto partire una live della 16.04 per vedere se lo scanner funzionava e fosse un problema del sistema installato: stesso identico risultato del sistema installato... lo "vede", inizio l'acquisizione con simple-scan, si muove per un attimo e poi si blocca. Quindi non è il sistema ma forse è un bug nella 16.04 :( Mi sono fatto mandare un po' di info sulla macchina di casa xubuntu 14.04.5 dove lo scanner HP funziona e ho visto che inst
<David77> idee?
<David77> come ho riportato la versione di hplip installata sulla 16.04 LTS c'è scritto unstable sul changelog: che vuol dire? è normale? =-O
<Danyy202> Salve, ho un problema con elementary os..
<Danyy202> Più che problema, è che vorrei sapere come si eseguono applicazioni..
<Danyy202> Scaricate da internet
<shez_> salve a tutti
<Riccardone> shez_: salve
<David77> shez_ salve
<shez_> ho un problema con il bluetooh, quando invio dei file da dispositivo a PC i file non vengono inviati, se invio da PC hai dispositivi l'invio avviene normalmente, inoltre sull'icona del bluetooth compare un lucchetto qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ubuntu-user> Salve, ho appena installato ubuntu e dovrei far partire eclipse ma ho bisogno di jdk, esiste qualche repository ufficiale di oracle oppure vado per openjdk?
<enzotib> ubuntu-user: c'è un modo
<enzotib> spe' che lo trovo
<ubuntu-user> ho installato jdk 9 ora...spero non mi dia problemi
<enzotib> mah, non dovrebbe, ma se poi ti serve installare proprio quello orale, c'è un PPA
<enzotib> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Oracle
<ubuntu-user> non volevo installare un ppa...casomai se mi da problemi lo sostituisco
<ubuntu-user> eclipse me l'ha lanciato per ora
<ubuntu-user> c'è un modo per lockarlo nella barra laterale?
<enzotib> ubuntu-user: tasto destro sull'icone, dovrebbe esserci una voce
<enzotib> icona*
<ubuntu-user> sisi ho fatto...l'altra volta lo lockava però non me lo faceva aprire...ora sembra andare
<David77> Carlin0 o altri: avete idee visto che neanche con la live di 16.04 funziona lo scanner HP 5300C? Sopra ci sono più info sui pacchetti tra la 14.04 (funzionante) e la 16.04 (non funzionate) :( grazie
<neo_> ciao
<neo_> buona sera a tutti
<neo_> scusate qualcuno sa indicarmi un programma in grado di leggere i file eml ?
<neo_> sere per leggere offline le mail salvate da zimbra
<David77> neo_ thunderbird le legge con Apri...
<David77> a quanto ricordo
<neo_> si lo so ma ame serviva qualcosadi piu specifico e leggero che facesse solo questo non un clunt
<noob> ho problemi nel formattare una penna usb...dal gestore dei dischi non posso cancellare due partizioni occupate e non posso montare la terza partizione
<Guest71712> scusate che vuol dire
<Guest71712> root@gigi-desktop:/home/gigi# sudo apt-get install python-whiteboard
<Guest71712> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Guest71712> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<pilotino> Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<pilotino> non riesco installare nulla
<David77> pilotino ipotizzo: hai provato semplicemente a riavviare?
<pilotino> si
<pilotino> 2 volte
<pilotino> sto provando quest
<pilotino> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<pilotino> sudo apt-get install -f
<pilotino> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<enzotib> noob:
<enzotib> pilotino: io eviterei di cancellare il file di lock, senza prima controllare se c'è qualche processo apt running
<noob> aiuto con la penna usb? non me la legge neanche...
<enzotib> noob: apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> noob: metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | noob
<ubot-it> noob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23962865/
<enzotib> noob: ma cosa diavolo sono tutti quei ramdisk?
<noob> ho usato la penna per installare ubuntu...ho usato il creatore dischi di ubuntu
<enzotib> noob: esegui il comando "mount", senza opzioni, e mostrami il risultato
<noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23962885/
<enzotib> noob: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb, ti mostra un menu al terminale
<enzotib> noob: immagino che la pendrive è la /dev/sdb da circa 32GB
<noob> si
<noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23962892/
<noob> solamente che ha tre partizioni..una da 1.5 gb uno 30 e l'altro pochi mega
<enzotib> noob: nell'output di fdisk quella da 30 non si vede
<noob> perchè non è montata...cioè non me lo fa creare
<noob> ho premuto m ed è uscito il menu
<noob> che devo fare ora?
<enzotib> noob: fdisk mostra le partizioni, indipendentemente dal fatto che siano montate o no
<enzotib> noob: premi d
<enzotib> serve per cancellare una partizione
<noob> 1 o 2?
<noob> le devo cancellare entrambe?
<enzotib> noob: comincia con 1
<enzotib> poi dopo cancelli la 2
<enzotib> rifacendo "d"
<noob> fatto
<noob> provo dal gestore dischi
<enzotib> noob: poi "n" per nuova partizione
<noob> dopo mi è uscito p..
<noob> no aspetta scusa...mi dice il tipo di partizione
<noob> primary o extended
<enzotib> primary
<noob> poi devo mettere un numero da 1 a 4
<enzotib> 1
<noob> first sector
<enzotib> premi invio, che fa da solo
<noob> ok fatto...ora?
<noob> mi è riuscito quel menu
<enzotib> noob: w
<noob> ora?
<enzotib> è uscito?
<noob> si
<noob> provo a fare dal gestore dischi?
<enzotib> noob: rivediamo sudo fdisk -l
<noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23962934/
<enzotib> noob: dobbiamo cambiare il tipo di partizione, rientriamo: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<noob> ora?
<enzotib> noob: volendo puoi provare anche a fare da gparted
<enzotib> forse è più semplice
<noob> cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> premi q per uscire, e lancia gparted
<noob> sto insatllando un attimo
<noob> mi dice che devo accedere come root
<noob> lo faccio?
<enzotib> noob: come hai lanciato gparted?
<noob> gparted
<enzotib> da terminale?
<noob> si
<enzotib> da terminale devi fare: pkexec gparted
<noob> ok aperto
<noob> cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> noob: devi selezionare il device /dev/sdb, credo sia in alto a destra
<noob> si
<noob> ora?
<enzotib> tasto destro sulla riga della partizione
<noob> quale riga?
<noob> okok faccio delete?
<enzotib> noob: dovrebbe essere /dev/sdb1
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> devi solo formattarla
<noob> format to?
<enzotib> dal menu del tasto destro dovrebbe esserci la voce "formatta come..."
<noob> sisi format to
<enzotib> sì, scegli FAT32
<noob> ce l'ho in inglese
<noob> non posso formattarla
<enzotib> perché?
<noob> mi dice che la partizione deve avere almeno 33 mb
<enzotib> e invece che dimensione riporta?
<noob> ci stanno 4 linee
<noob> 4 kb
<noob> 1.4gb
<noob> 2.31 mb
<noob> 114.25 gb
<enzotib> uhm, 114 su una pendrive da 32 mi pare un po' improbabile
<noob> giuro ahahaha
<enzotib> noob: fammi uno screenshot
<enzotib> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<noob> http://prnt.sc/e6q0qh
<noob> l'hard disk invece mi ci trovo con i quasi 500 gb...non so perchè sia cosi
<enzotib> noob: ok, chiudi gparted
<noob> terminale?
<enzotib> sì
<noob> quello di prima?
<enzotib> fai: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/zero bs=8M
<enzotib> scusa
<enzotib> fai: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=8M
<enzotib> noob: azzeriamo la pendrive
<gigi__> per configurare whiteboard ce bisogno di qualche altro pacchetto
<gigi__> perchè aprendolo non mi trova il mio controller
<gigi__> wii
<gigi__> uso sempre la raspberri
<gigi__> raspberry
<enzotib> !enter | gigi__
<ubot-it> gigi__: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<noob> enzotib scusa per il tempo che ti faccio perdere
<enzotib> noob: no problem
<noob> sta ancora andando il comando
<enzotib> sì, ci mette un po'
<noob> andava tutto cosi bene...ho fatto danno perchè mi serviva windows che alla fine non ho neanche installato
<noob> è normale che ci mette cosi tanto?
<enzotib> noob: sta riempiendo ogni byte della pendrive con uno 0
<noob> cavolo...sto bene  fino a domani
<enzotib> no dài, ci metterà al massimo 10 min
<enzotib> sennò ricominciamo mettendo bs=32M, va a capire qual è il valore ottimale
<noob> nono meglio fare cosi
<noob> enzotib: ancora niente
<noob> enzotib: dopo cosa devo fare? ancora non finisce e penso ce ne vorrà di tempo
<enzotib> noob: dopo la apri con gparted come prima, selezioni il device
<enzotib> scegli dal menu la creazione di una nuova tabella delle partizioni
<enzotib> poi crei una nuova partizione che occupa tutto lo spazio e la formatti fat32
<noob> e se non va le do fuoco...non ha neanche 12 h di vita sta cosa
<noob> enzotib: c'è qualche modo per controllare a che punto sta, quanto manca..
<zaffy> noob, apri un altro terminale e scrivi: sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd)
<noob> cosa fa?
<zaffy> to mostra quanto ha scritto e a che velocita'
<noob> non ha scritto nulla
<zaffy> l'output e' nel terminale dove sta lavorando dd
<noob> ah si sull'altro terminale...scusa
<noob> 17431527424 bytes (17 GB, 16 GiB) copied, 3004,01 s, 5,8 MB/s
<noob> sta a metà
<noob> no ha finito ora
<noob> enzotib: che tipo di tabella di partizioni faccio?
<noob> ho fatto tutto...ora va...grazie mille della pazienza
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-10
<bobbalob> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<bobbalob> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<giovannist> qualcuno mi sa indicare un programmino per inominare files in massa?
<giovannist> ho provato pyRename ma non mi permette di rinominare le cartelle
<Halley> Ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu e mi da un problema
<ubuntu__>  intorno alla terra
<ubuntu__> scusate
<m2-xena> buon pomeriggio, ho provato a installare pipelight per vedere netflix e mediaset.ho seguito le istruzioni presenti in questo sito e dopo aver eseguito il punto 2, mi è comparso questo nel terminale: configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefronts-installer.
<m2-xena> che faccio? non mi va avanti
<m2-xena> scusate c'è qualcuno?
<chaplam> buon pomeriggio, ho provato a installare pipelight per vedere netflix e mediaset.ho seguito le istruzioni presenti in questo sito e dopo aver eseguito il punto 2, mi è comparso questo nel terminale: configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefronts-installer.
<chaplam> ke faccio adesso?non va avanti.sembra bloccato
<Carlin0> chaplam, col tab seleziona yes e accetta la licenza
<Carlin0> cmq mediaset si vede senza quel coso
<chaplam> carlin0 ho appena provato a guardare italia 1 e non va.
<chaplam> cmq grazie!si è sbloccato :)
<Carlin0> io le vedo senza flash e senza nulla
<chaplam> carlin0 come fai? ci riesci anche con netflix?
<Carlin0> non ho netflix
<chaplam> cpt. con mediaset invece problemi non ne hai? usi qualcos'altro?
<Carlin0> tengo flash disabilitato e vedo ... bohhhhhh
<chaplam> carlin0 rieccomi!scusami ma si è chiuso firefox. ho installato pipelight ma continuo a non vedere mediaset o netflix. quando digito: sudo pipelight-plugin --create-mozilla-plugins, non mi fa nulla. che può essere?
<Carlin0> chaplam, mai usato pipelight quindi non so aiutarti
<chaplam> carlin0 grazie cmq
<chaplam> c'è qualcuno che sa rispondermi? :)
<MarakuMure> ave
<lorenzo_tecchio0> uso elementary os 0.4 come riesco ad istallare flash player?
<Carlin0> lorenzo_tecchio0, sei offtopic
<lorenzo_tecchio0> perchè? non so dove domandarlo?
<Carlin0> qui solo supporto a ubuntu
<lorenzo_tecchio0> dove posso trovare supporto per elementary carlin0
<MarakuMure> buonasera ragazzi, ho un problemino, ho installato ubuntu su di un macbook pro e tutto va bene tranne il wifi. Ho seguito la "guida" in merito ai wifi broadcom per macbook (cioè da qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom)
<Carlin0> buh lorenzo_tecchio0 vedi dove lo hai preso
<Carlin0> !bcm | MarakuMure
<ubot-it> MarakuMure: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<MarakuMure> Carlin0 è quello che ho già visto come link :|
<lorenzo_tecchio0> carlin0 sei inutile e arrogante!!!!!
<lorenzo_tecchio0> Pietroalbini marco
<lorenzo_tecchio0> Marco
<lorenzo_tecchio0> Marco e Pietroalbi aiutatemi!!!!!!
<Carlin0> lorenzo_tecchio0, le regole non le faccio io questo è il canale di supporto dedicato esclusivamente a ubuntu
<lorenzo_tecchio0> ma non so dove andare a sbattere la testa!!!!!!
<giuliano> alve a tutti
<giuliano> ho un problema con il wake on lan, al riavvio del pc mi disabilta il wol. potreste aiutarmi a farlo ripartire ad ogni avvio?
<Carlin0> !chat | lorenzo_tecchio0
<ubot-it> lorenzo_tecchio0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest3230> Sino nuovo do ubuntu e non riesco a connettermi ad internet ne wireless ne con il cavo. Qualcuno può aiutarmi ? Grazie mille in anticipo
<Guest3230> Grazie mille Linux ubuntu molto meglio che dii Windows
<giuliano> ciao a tutti mi aiutate a rendere uno script automatico all avvio?
<enzotib> giuliano: al boot o al login? sono due momenti diversi
<giuliano> al boot
<giuliano> devo far partire uno script che mi abilita la wol
<giuliano> ma mi va bene anche al login
<cristian_c> giuliano: dipende anche dallo script
<giuliano> in che senso?
<cristian_c> giuliano: dal suo contenuto
<giuliano> e semplicissimo lo script
<cristian_c> giuliano: intendi dopo il login?
<giuliano> e solo un comando impostare wol a g
<cristian_c> wake on lan?
<giuliano> si anche dopo il login
<giuliano> si
<cristian_c> ok, allora credo che basti avvio automatico
<cristian_c> anche con systemd
<cristian_c> giuliano: quale ubuntu?
<giuliano> ok aiutami allora
<giuliano> 16.10
<cristian_c> !avvioautomaticp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'avvioautomaticp'
<cristian_c> !avvioautomatico
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'avvioautomatico'
<cristian_c> giuliano: non servomo permessi di root vero?
<giuliano> al comando no il comando ethol
<giuliano> senza sudo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> giuliano: ma lo scripr contiene solo un comando?
<giuliano> si
<giuliano> aspetta che ti posto qualcosa
<cristian_c> giuliano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<cristian_c> giuliano: leggi questa
<giuliano> #!/bin/sh
<giuliano> #file per wake on lan
<giuliano> #partenza automatica forse
<giuliano> ethtool -s enp0s10 wol g
<giuliano> ok ciprovo
<cristian_c> giuliano: ho i privi disabilitati
<cristian_c> *i privati disabilitati
<giuliano> ok mi rimandi il link per favore
<cristian_c> giuliano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<giuliano> se io do questo comando mi abilta la wol , quindi facevo un oscript per farlo partire in automatico
<giuliano> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBMWl1oAWc8
<akis24> giuliano: link scaduto sembra
<giuliano> cristian ma questo mi fa partire i programmi nn gli script
<giuliano> quello che ho inviato io?
<cristian_c> giuliano: ma hai letto l'introduzione della pagina wiki?
<cristian_c> e anche il prosieguo
<giuliano> si aspetta rileggo
<giuliano> non capisco come far diventare un pp il mio script. scusate ma sto cercando di imparare qualcosa
<cristian_c> pp?
<giuliano> che è pp?
<giuliano> app scusa
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> ma a che scopo?
<enzotib> chmod +x
<enzotib> e shebang a #!/bin/sh
<giuliano> scusa cri un cliente
<giuliano> perche la wol quando si avvia il pc non è abilitata di defoult
<giuliano> ho letto delle guide che dicevano di fare uno script dentro init.d e cosi ho fatto però al riavvio nn si attiva
<akis24> giuliano: e da bios hai impostato il wake on lane
<giuliano> si allora se io l'attivo il wol e spengo mi parte con il wol, ma se lo spengo senza attivare il wol nn parte
<giuliano> non so se   mi sono spiegato bene
<akis24> giuliano: ovvio con lo shutdown viene spenta la scheda di rete  spe ..
<cristian_c> giuliano: ma scusa, avevi detto che il comando non richiedeva permessi di root
<giuliano> ho sbagliato però ho provato anche ad inserire nello script sudo e il comando
<giuliano> ma nn va
<akis24> Add NETDOWN=no in /etc/default/halt to prevent powering off the network card during shutdown
<giuliano> nella guida mi diceva anche di fare update al file rc.d ma io non ho questo file
<giuliano> gia fatto akis
<akis24> giuliano: che versione usi ?
<giuliano> 16.10
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/764158/how-to-enable-wake-on-lan-wol-in-ubuntu-16-04
<giuliano> ok gli do un'occhiata ma credo di averlo gia fatto
<cristian_c> giuliano: quando ho indicato la guida, mi ero basato sulla tua risposta
<giuliano> io nel file interface ho solo auto lo e niente altro
<giuliano> devo aggiungeric anche tutte kle altre scritte akis?
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<akis24> giuliano: io non l'ho mai utilizzato ti consiglio prima di seguire il wiki  ecco come scritto da cristian_c
<cristian_c> giuliano: devi impostare ip statico a quanto pare
<giuliano> ok adesso provo riavvio e vedo se parte
<giuliano> gia fatto ip statico
<cristian_c> quindi, edita pure il file interfaces
<giuliano> fatto sto riavviando e spero che vada
<giuliano> ci sentiamo dopo
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/874355/how-to-enable-wol-on-ubuntu-16-10
<shez_> salve a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<shez_> ho un problema con amule, l'ho appena installato ma appena lo lacio ricevo questo errore: https://imagebin.ca/v/3BwKbvO27Ckr
<akis24> !info amule
<ubot-it> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0~git20151120.0023527bc2-1ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 1526 kB, installed size 4888 kB
<shez_> e crasha... :(
<cristian_c> shez_: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<shez_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23968344/
<shez_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23968357/
<akis24> shez_: è tua abitudine aggiungere ppa al sistema ?
<shez_> akis24 no
<shez_> akis24 solo per emergenze...
<akis24> shez_: dal paste sembra di si invece
<akis24> shez_: su sistemi compromessi da ppa la procedura è ripristinare il sistema
<shez_> akis24, compromessi da ppa?
<cristian_c> shez_: le hai fatte le prove con le distro?
<cristian_c> per la ricezione via bluetooth
<shez_> cristian_c, si ma nulla
<akis24> shez_: cosi si definisce un sistema su cui vengono aggiunti pacchetti non ufficiali
<cristian_c> shez_: su quali live hai provato?
<shez_> akis24 ah ok
<shez_> cristian_c, la 16.10 e la 14.04.1
<shez_> sulla 14.04.1 l'invio andava bene mentre con la 16.10 no
<shez_> mentre la ricezione falliva su tutte e due
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> shez_: interessanre
<cristian_c> *interessante
<cristian_c> shez_: non so neanche se sia un problema del driver del chip bluetooth
<cristian_c> anche se non sembra
<cristian_c> io farei la stessa prova su 16.10 o con un altro pc o con un dongle usb bluetooth
<cristian_c> per vedere se la situazione cambia o meno
<cristian_c> shez_: per il resto non saprei
<shez_> cristian_c, pensi ad un problema di scheda non perfattemente supportata?
<shez_> mobo?
<cristian_c> forse c'è un bug nei protocolli
<cristian_c> che c'entra la mobo?
<cristian_c> il bt usa vari protocolli
<cristian_c> shez_: per ogni dispositivo, se usi bluetoothctl
<cristian_c> e dai info seguito dal macaddress del dispositivo bluetooth, ti viene restituita la lista dei protocolli supportati per il dispositivo collegato
<cristian_c> che possono essere ad2p, opp, avrcp, ecc...
<shez_> cristian_c, penso di averli tutti intendo i protocolli, se fosse un problema di un singolo protocollo con gli altri dovrebbe funzionare.....
<cristian_c> (vedi wikipedia per un elenco di profili esistenti)
<shez_> ho installato diversi programmi...
<shez_> ok
<cristian_c> scusa volevo dire profili, non protocolli
<shez_> ora do una occhiata
<cristian_c> intendo sempre profili, ho usato il termine sbagliato
<cristian_c> shez_: quindi può darsi che il tuo driver per bluetooth non sjpporti bene il profilo di ricezione file
<cristian_c> o che sia buggato il driver per quel profilo, chissà
<cristian_c> nel firmware del chip bluetooth
<cristian_c> e l'unica credo sia aggiornare il firmware
<cristian_c> shez_: ma infatti il profilo per l'invio file funziona
<cristian_c> shez_: hai provato altre funzioni bluetooth, tipo auricolari, mouse, ecc...?
<shez_> cristian_c, no, ho solo il cell e il tablet
<shez_> cristian_c, i due apparecchi sono di marche differenti e di anni di produzione differenti..
<cristian_c> shez_: prova a segnalarlo come  ug
<cristian_c> bug
<cristian_c> su launchpad
<cristian_c> shez_: perchè non saprei proprio dire da dove deriva il problema
<cristian_c> shez_: hai usato ppa sul sistema dove hai provato?
<cristian_c> shez_: mi pare però che da riga di comando ottenevi un messaggio d'errore
<shez_> cristian_c, ho un ppa ma non per il bluetooth
<shez_> cristian_c, relativamente al mio dongle bluetooth ho trovato questo.. http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=285531
<shez_> cristian_c, quando abbiamo provato da riga di comando direttamente con il server obex
<shez_> cristian_c, nella ricezione dava errore ... cerco il problema sul log....
<cristian_c> shez_: i ppa, per fare danni non ncessariamente riguardano il programma che presenta problemi
<cristian_c> se hanno dipendenze in comune, possono fare danni a vari componenti di sistema
<cristian_c> shez_: ah, quindi è usb?
<shez_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> shez_: verifica con un altro dongle
<cristian_c> ved se ci sono differense
<cristian_c> differenze
<shez_> ok me ne procurerò un altro...
<cristian_c> sì, sono abbastanza economici
<cristian_c> shez_: magari diverso da questo, non stesso chip
<cristian_c> shez_: riposta anche l'errore, se puoi
<shez_> cristian_c, ok ora ricerco tutto
<cristian_c> shez_: controlla anche i messaggi del syslog
<shez_> poi ti faccio sapere - ora della pappa :)
<cristian_c> buona cena
<shez_> cristian_c, syslog da quando installo il dogle?
<cristian_c> shez_: dico con questo dongle
<cristian_c> quando provi a fare una ricezione
<cristian_c> dopo verifica i messaggi nel syslog
<shez_> ok
<cristian_c> nel caso ne stampasse di relativi a obex o bluetooth, ecc...
<shez_> un panoramica completa... ok
<cristian_c> che magari danno ulteriori info sull'errore
<shez_> cristian_c, ho avuto un altro crash questa volta di blueman-applet
<cristian_c> stai avendo un po' troppi crash
<cristian_c> oltre ad aver aggiunto quel ppa, hai fatto anche altro?
<shez_> cristian_c, no
<shez_> il ppa l'ho aggiunto dopo che ho avuto problemi con il bluetooth
<shez_> cristian_c, la cosa non è correlata
<shez_> cristan_c, tra l'altro lo reputo sicuro, per quello che può essere un ppa
<shez_> sto valutando di reinstallare, ma il problema riscontrato in live mi fa supporre che una reinstallazione non porterebbe a nulla di diverso...
<gianlu_ka> buonasera
<gianluca> salve
<gianluca> ho installato ubuntu su un notebook asus
<gianluca> non riesco a variare la luminosita dello schermo nonostante l' indicatore si muvoa
<gianluca> muova*
<gianluca> potrebbe aiutarmi per favore?
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-11
<shez_> buongiorno a tutti
<shez_> Relativamente al problemache ho con il bluetooth con cui non riesco a ricevere file se invio da dispositivo a PC ho fatto alte prove, ho provato il dongle solito, su una macchina Win 10 e win XP l'invio e la ricezione dei file funzionano perfattamente, con win 10 ho inviato e ricevuto anche un file da 162 Mb.
<shez_> ritengo pertanto il dongle anche se vecchio ma funzionante.
<shez_> per quanto riguarda ubuntu, blueman crasha dopo aver provato l'invio del file da dispositivo
<shez_> ho salvato una parte del syslog http://pastebin.com/ymjZQa3A
<shez_> questo è invece l'errore che ricevo da console con BT-obex durante l'invio de file errore BT-Obex in ricezione File:http://paste.ubuntu.com/23889394/
<cristian_c> precedentemente, blueman non andava in crash
<cristian_c> shez_: quando hai provato la ricezione e l'invio?
<cristian_c> a che ora, esattamente?
<cristian_c> Feb 11 10:23:28 wim update-notifier-crash[7775]: blueman-applet
<cristian_c> Feb 11 10:22:33 wim blueman-mechani[7750]: gtk_icon_theme_get_for_screen: assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed
<cristian_c> shez_: avevi problemi del genere anche con amule
<cristian_c> e vedo parecchi permission denied
<cristian_c> come se tu avessi messo mano ai permessi di sistema
<shez_> cristian_c, asp con calma...
<cristian_c> Feb 11 10:22:33 wim org.blueman.Mechanism[1086]: Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> Feb 11 10:22:33 wim
<cristian_c> dillo che usi mir
<shez_> cristain_c, non so cosè mir
<cristian_c> Feb 11 10:22:45 wim bluetoothd[7740]: connect error: Permission denied (13)
<cristian_c> Feb 11 10:22:48 wim bamfdaemon[2015]: bamf_matcher_set_starting_desktop_file: assertion 'desktop_file != NULL' failed
<cristian_c> Feb 11 10:22:48 wim bamfdaemon[2015]: bamf_matcher_set_starting_desktop_file: assertion 'desktop_file != NULL' failed
<cristian_c> Feb 11 10:22:49 wim bluetoothd[7740]: connect error: Permission denied (13)
<cristian_c> !info mir
<ubot-it> Package mir does not exist in yakkety
<shez_> cristian_c, il discorso dei permessi credo sia ricollegato al fatto del lucchetto....
<shez_> sul icona...
<shez_> cristain_c, cerco il pacchetto mir...
<cristian_c> network manager cerca pure di fare la connessione tramite il lenovo tab
<cristian_c> shez_: no, preferirei vedere il log su un sistema 'pulito'
<cristian_c> questoha l'apparenza di essere un sistema manomesso
<cristian_c> *questo ha
<shez_> cristian_c, si perchè per disperazione ho installato un server obex sul tablet....
<shez_> cristian_c, considera che ho installato numerosi pacchetti.....
<cristian_c> wim NetworkManager[1104]: <info>  [1486804952.3912] bluez: BT device Lenovo TAB3 7 Essentia
<cristian_c> parlo di connessione di rere
<cristian_c> rete
<shez_> si
<cristian_c> shez_: non è un problema di instalare 'numerosi pacchetti', se provenienti dai repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> ma di seguire molteplici guide e istruzioni, incoerenti fra loro
<shez_> mmmmh
<cristian_c> shez_: l'unica buona notizia è che il syslog è in grado di dare molte informazioni utili per l'utilizzo del bluetooth
<cristian_c> quindi
<cristian_c> shez_: preferirei vedere il log su un sistema 'pulito'
<shez_> reistallo?
<shez_> :(
<cristian_c> shez_: hai la possibilità di creare una seconda partizione?
<cristian_c> (se proprio tieni a questa e al suo contenuto)
<shez_> no no, reinstalllo....
<cristian_c> come preferisci
<cristian_c> shez_: appena reinstallato, senza installare altro o fare cose, avvii blueman, associ il dispozitivo (o i dispositivi) e verifichi il funzionamento. Se non funziona, mandi il syslog in pastebin
<shez_> ci vediamo tra un po'....
<cristian_c> shez_: non so se ti è chiaro il consiglio
<shez_> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> così vediamo definitivamente la causa del problema
<shez_> ok
<cristian_c> senza intralci dovuti ad altre operazioni fatte nel sistema.
<cristian_c> ok
<shez_> ok
<shez_> a dopo
<cristian_c> Feb 11 10:25:18 wim unity-panel-ser[2368]: window_menu_model_new: assertion 'BAMF_IS_APPLICATION(app)' failed
<cristian_c> Feb 11 10:25:18 wim unity-panel-ser[2368]: track_menus: assertion 'IS_WINDOW_MENU(menus)' failed
<cristian_c> leno: ho i privati disabilitati
<leno> haaa scusa e che non son molto pratico di chat cmq son sempre sulla stessa chat? anche da supporto mi indirizza a sta chat
<cristian_c> ?
<leno> sono quello di un attimo fa sulla domanda su python
<Carlin0> no leno questo canale è dedicato esclusivamente al supporto ubuntu (in quanto sistema operativo)
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> leno: consiglio: prendi un libro su python e studia
<cristian_c> se vuoi veramente programmare
<Carlin0> o da qualche sito web
<cristian_c> sempre un manuale di programmazione è
<leno> haaa ok posso chiedere qua se qualcuno sa almeno darmi un link in python mi da questo errore
<Carlin0> http://www.python.it/doc/
<cristian_c> esatto
<leno> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxMZyQO48IV
<cristian_c> !chat | leno
<ubot-it> leno: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leno> ok scusate cmq in quella chat non sanno aiutarmi ho provato qua
<cristian_c> leno: non dare giudizi su quello che altri non possono verificare
<cristian_c> ti è stato dato un consiglio, e questo è anche il canale sbagliato
<cristian_c> leno: /j #python
<bobbalob> ragazzi ,
<leno> nooo ma no non do giudizzi e solo che non sapevo dove rivolgermi
<bobbalob> ciao ragazzi ce qualcuno
<cristian_c> leno: ti è stato appena indicato, alle 14:19
<bobbalob> weee cristian?c
<cristian_c> bobbalob: secondo te? ;)
<bobbalob> help me cristian
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<leno> è la chat di python wooouuu grazie ragazi e scusate ancora
<bobbalob> sono in live con ubuntu ho seguito il tuo consiglio
<cristian_c> Carlin0: aspetta che deve verificare se c'è qualcuno
<cristian_c> leno: di niente
<cristian_c> leno: buono studio
<bobbalob> quando installo per; mi dice che non esiste sistema operativo sul mio pc
<bobbalob> andrei a cancellare tutto no
<bobbalob> ho seguito le procedure di !ripristino
<cristian_c> bobbalob: apri gparted
<cristian_c> bobbalob: oppure, apri un terminale
<bobbalob> da live?
<cristian_c> certo
<bobbalob> ok ok
<leno> grazie mille trovato siete gentilissimi grazie ancora ciao e buona giornata a tutti :-) ;-)
<cristian_c> puoi collegarti qui in chat da live
<bobbalob> sisi sono in live con ubuntu
<bobbalob> ce install sulla scrivania
<bobbalob> vorrei far tutto bene senza cancellare nulla
<bobbalob> un backup ce l -ho per sicurezza
<bobbalob> come procedo capo?
<cristian_c> ?
<bobbalob> al ripristino senza cancellare nulla
<cristian_c> bobbalob: in un terminale, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !paste | bobbalob
<ubot-it> bobbalob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<bobbalob> fatto
<cristian_c> il link al paste
<bobbalob> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJq3XqK1AF5
<bobbalob> ecco
<cristian_c> hai creato una partizione linux lvm
 * cristian_c sente odore di cifratura
<bobbalob> come?
<cristian_c> bobbalob: se non decripti non hai accesso al disco
<cristian_c> hai criptato il disco
<Jashy92> Salve raga, sentite un po, in pratica ho installato ubuntu 16.10,  dopo due giorni mi si blocca e mi da l'errore initrans busybox, cerco di partire con una chiavetta bott in live ma niente mi da un altro errore syslinux ecc ecc HELP ME PLEASE
<cristian_c> o la partizione
<bobbalob> in che senso?
<cristian_c> bobbalob: manda una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image | bobbalob
<ubot-it> bobbalob: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Jashy92
<ubot-it> Jashy92: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<bobbalob> come ti mando l immagine
 * cristian_c *coff * coff
<cristian_c> 14:31] <@ubot-it> Jashy92: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> bobbalob: te l'avevo indicato anche prima
<bobbalob> si ok ma come faccio lo screenshot alla finestra di gparted
<cristian_c> semplicemente, puoi premere stamp
<Jashy92> Allora honun PC Emachines, processore AMD v140, 320 GB hdd, 4gb di RAM , scheda video ATI radeon mobility HD 4250 il bios dovrebbe essere vecchio non ha secure boot,
<cristian_c> Jashy92: e due giorni fa quale sistema era presente nel pc?
<bobbalob> stamp>
<bobbalob> ?
<cristian_c> bobbalob: ....
<cristian_c> sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> del tuo pc
<Jashy92> Ubuntu 14. Poi ho aggiornato a 16.10
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<bobbalob> si scusa
<cristian_c> Jashy92: e la live di quale ubuntu invece?
<Jashy92> 16.10
<bobbalob> http://prntscr.com/e7czto
<bobbalob> fatto cristian
<cristian_c> Jashy92: come hai creato la live?
<Jashy92> Con unebootin, e prima di caricare la ISO ho formattato la chiavetta con filesistem fat32
<cristian_c> bobbalob: hai manifedtamente cifrato il disco
<cristian_c> bobbalob: hai davvero così tanti segreti tra i tuoi file?
<cristian_c> *manifestamente
<cristian_c> bobbalob: o quantomeno hai creato partizione lvm, durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bobbalob> partizione lvm?
<bobbalob> ossia?
<cristian_c> bobbalob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=07-16.04.png
<cristian_c> l'hai fatto tu
<bobbalob> sisi ok
<cristian_c> bobbalob: ti conviene reinstallare da zero, in modo normale
<bobbalob> come procedo al ripristino? sarebbe la prima volta che lo faccio
<cristian_c> usando 'cancella il disco e reinstalla'
<cristian_c> bobbalob: forse non hai letto...
<bobbalob> mmmm i file li perdo
<cristian_c> il fatto che tu abbia partizionato in quel modo, non può che farti indirizzare su un'installazione 'normale'
<cristian_c> bobbalob: fai un backup
<bobbalob> gi' fatto
<Jashy92> Prima di ubuntu c'era windouw 7
<cristian_c> anche prrché, se hai cifrato, non riesci ad accedere alla partizione
<cristian_c> dalla live
<bobbalob> entro di nuovo con ubuntu mio
<bobbalob> ?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | usa questo, invece, Jashy92
<ubot-it> usa questo, invece, Jashy92: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Jashy92> Se mi dite come postare una foto ci posto una foto del BIOS perché non sono sicuro se sia uefi o BIOS
<bobbalob> tolgo la cifratura ? fattibile come cosa?
<cristian_c> bobbalob: ma hai già fatto il backup?
<bobbalob> sisi
<bobbalob> cristian_c sisi l ho gia fatto per sicurezza
<Jashy92> OK ci provo
<cristian_c> bobbalob: io farei ripartizionare il disco, visto come l'hai conciato
<cristian_c> bobbalob: allora http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=07-16.04.png
<bobbalob> ossia il cancella disco e reinstalla
<cristian_c> bobbalob: 'cancella il disco e installa ubuntu'
<bobbalob> sisi ho visto
<cristian_c> bobbalob: l'indtaller ripartizionerà il disco in modo 'consono', stavolta
<cristian_c> *installer
<bobbalob> ma preferirei tenerlo cosi, ho cose importanti sul pc
<Jashy92> Cazz raga ho tutti e due i PC fuori uso
<cristian_c> bobbalob: allora, in bocca al lupo, ma i problemi te li tieni così
<bobbalob> dai se tolgo la crifratura mi verra chiesto o no di reinstallare
<cristian_c> Jashy92: se non riesci a usare nessun pc al momento, fai la usb appena potrai
<cristian_c> oppure masterizza un disco
<bobbalob> cristian_c che problemi crea la partizione mia
<bobbalob> ?
<cristian_c> Jashy92: quando hai creato la usb?
<cristian_c> bobbalob: te l'ho detto, se è cifrata, non ci accedi da live
<bobbalob> ok
<cristian_c> bobbalob: hai detto che non puoi effettuare il ripristino per come hai partizionato
<cristian_c> 'disco vuoto', eccc...
<cristian_c> che non è vuoto, in realtà
<Jashy92> Ieri a casa di un mio amico?
<cristian_c> Jashy92: non puoi usare rufus da quel pc?
<cristian_c> unetbootin non è sempre compatibile con tutte le macchine e tutti i bios
<Jashy92> Mmm vedo se riesco
<bobbalob> sisi ho capito.. dovrei decriptarlo? sei capace?
<cristian_c> per le unità di avvio, ci sono altri strumenti, tra cui rufus che si utilizza da windows
<cristian_c> bobbalob: non è questione se io o meno sono capace
<cristian_c> bobbalob: dipende da cosa hai fatto tu all'atto dell'installazione del sistema
<cristian_c> bobbalob: di certo non hai scelto il metodo di installazione classica, come da schermata
<bobbalob> critian_c si lo so, dovrei copiarlo da un altra parte esatto? un tram tram che due balle...
<cristian_c> bobbalob: copiare cosa?
<cristian_c> non hai già fatto il backup?
<bobbalob> sisi, intendevo la partizione criptata
<bobbalob> il backup ce l ho su un hdd esterno
<cristian_c> e qual è il problema?
<bobbalob> e che non ho voglia poi di ricopiarmi tutto... facevo il ripristino senza cancellare ed ero a posto
<Carlin0> bobbalob, se hai il backup rasa tutto a zero e fai installazione pulita
<bobbalob> non posso togliere la cifratura con un paio di comandi da terminale in stile ninja
<errer> qualcuno mi può aiutare a installare linux in dual bot?
<Carlin0> !installazione | errer
<ubot-it> errer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> bobbalob: la rimozione della cifratura con accesso al siatema è un'operazione molto delicata
<Carlin0> fai prima a radere a zero bobbalob
<bobbalob> eh lo so... lo so bene
<cristian_c> Carlin0: esatto
<Carlin0> e il risultato sarà migliore
<cristian_c> asolutamente zì, sta usando ancora una ext2 per il kernel
<bobbalob> vai rado a zero allora
<cristian_c> *sì
<bobbalob> che fa la ext2
<Carlin0> ext4
<cristian_c> difatti quando si fa il login il disco viene decriptato
<bobbalob> me la fa da sola
<cristian_c> bobbalob: la fa solo se scegli lvm o cifratura
<cristian_c> come opzione d'installazione
<cristian_c> altrimenti userebbe una ext4
<Ak3ron> !buongiorno
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bobbalob> ext4 e meglio?
<cristian_c> ed ext2 non è la partizione di sistema, ma solo quella di boot, separata da quella di sistema che invece è criptata e inaccesibile
<cristian_c> bobbalob: se usi l'opzione 'cancella il disco e installa' , la ext4 viene creata automaticamente
<cristian_c> Jashy92: già fatto?
<bobbalob> okok e a livello di sicurezza non e un flop
<cristian_c> bobbalob: allora, la cifratura va usata solo se la si sa gestire
<cristian_c> non mi sembra questo il caso ;)
<cristian_c> altrimenti , in caso di pasticci con l'os, è un problema rimettere le cose a poato
<cristian_c> *posto
<bobbalob> quello si
<bobbalob> decifrarlo ce la farei ma non ho voglia
<bobbalob> e lunga e farei danni facilmente
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> bobbalob: consiglio spassionato: appena installato, cerca di evitare di aggiungere repository esterni
<cristian_c> *evita di
<cristian_c> se ci sono richieste e domande quando non trovi qualcosa, siamo qui (o in -chat)
<bobbalob> grazie ragazzi
<bobbalob> dai ora installo come i cristiani ahah buona giornata
<bobbalob> =)
<cristian_c> buona giornata anche a te
<Jashy92> ok raga
<Jashy92> Raga
<girl2017> Ieri ho guardato un film in streaming e funzionava tutto ok oggi nn si riproducno i video ne da internet ne quelli che ho sul pc
<girl2017> cosa posso fare?
<Jashy92> ci siete_
<Jashy92> ?
<David77> Buondì. cristian_c ho fatto partire una live xubuntu 16.04 per vedere se lo scanner funzionava e fosse un problema del sistema installato: stesso identico risultato del sistema installato... lo "vede", inizio l'acquisizione con simple-scan, si muove per un attimo e poi si blocca. Quindi non è il sistema ma deve essere un bug nella 16.04 :( Mi sono fatto mandare un po' di info sulla macchina di casa con xubuntu 14.04.5 dove lo scanner HP funziona e ho vi
<Jashy92> Raga ma c'è qualcuno che mi risponde?
<Carlin0> girl2017, che film ? in che sito ? e cosa è successo tra ieri e oggi ?
<Carlin0> Jashy92, a quale domanda ?
<enter> okok allora riposto
<enter> allora in pratica devo entrare in live da chiavetta usb su un vecchio pc
<enter> e machines amd v140
<enter> 320 gb hdd
<enter> ati radeon mobility hd 4250
<enter> 4gb ddr3 ram
<enter> vecchio bios
<Jashy92> Allora in pratica ho aggiornato ubuntu 14 a 16.10, ora mi da errore initransf busybox e quando cerco di entrare con USB live per correggere gli errori sul terminale non mi fa entrare che faccio?
<Jashy92> Sono sempre io
<Jashy92> Ci sieteeeeee?
<Jashy92> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Jashy92> :(
<cristian_c> !dettagli | girl2017
<ubot-it> girl2017: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> David77: sei su 16.04 ora?
<David77> cristian_c si sono su xubuntu 16.04 installato
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> David77: ridimmi il nome dello scanner
<cristian_c> David77: quindi hai già verificato che in questo momento lo scanner funziona con altro sistemi operativi?
<girl2017> scusatemi stavo cercado di risolvere la situazione. Sto usando ubuntu 16.10
<David77> cristian_c found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [Hewlett Packard], product=0x0701 [Hewlett Packard ScanJet 5300C]) at libusb:002:002 su Xubuntu 14.04 e Debian Jessie funziona
<girl2017> in teoria ho guardato sempre bene i video ed ieri ero sul sito niter.co guradato bene un film ma oggi nn va nessuno
<cristian_c> girl2017: apri un terminale
<girl2017> ho già provato questi
<cristian_c> ?
<girl2017> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<girl2017> sudo apt-get install -y non-free-codecs libdvdcss2 libxine1-ffmpeg vlc mplayer mencoder ubuntu-restricted-extras gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 w32codecs openjdk-6-jdk icedtea6-plugin flashplugin-nonfree
<girl2017> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<girl2017> c'è qualcosa più conveniente da mettere sul terminale?
<Jash> Cristian sono Jashy92 ho loggato con un altro account, senti su ubuntu che programma uso per fare una chiavetta  per il live_
<cristian_c> David77: cosa ti restiruisce il programma hp-setup?
<Jash> ? rufus gira solo su windows?
<cristian_c> Jash: ma quindi con rufus funziona?
<cristian_c> girl2017: quelli sono pacchetti di codec e plugin
<cristian_c> girl2017: hai il terminale aperto?
<girl2017> si
<cristian_c> girl2017: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<girl2017> fatto
<cristian_c> girl2017: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> girl2017: il comando restituisce un link, da incollare in canale
<Jash> in pratica sono su un altro pc con ubuntu, la stessa chiavetta che devo usare sul e machines la sto usando su un asus in live
<Jash> cos= da qui posso scaricare un programma per farmi la chiavetta
<cristian_c> Jash: quale ubuntu stai usando in live?
<Jash> 16.10
<cristian_c> Jash: creatore dischi d'avvio
<cristian_c> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubot-it> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3 (yakkety), package size 20 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Jash> ok devo aspettare che scarichi la iso
<David77> cristian_c hp-setup con lo scanner attaccato ed acceso?
<cristian_c> David77: c'è un comando preciso da dare
<cristian_c> però , sì, dev'essere acceso e collegato
<David77> cristian_c ora lo attacco. che comando devo dare?
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<cristian_c> David77: è collegato tramite usb?
<David77> cristian_c leggo si tramite usb
<cristian_c> David77: ls -l /etc/sane.d/
<David77> cristian_c https://paste.ubuntu.com/23974381/
<cristian_c> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 548 set 18 2015 avision.conf
<David77> gli avevo già dato un occhiata è tutto commentato come in Xubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> David77: http://askubuntu.com/questions/805139/how-to-setup-hp-printer-scanner-on-ubuntu-16-04
<cristian_c> David77: ecco il comando: sudo hp-setup -i
<David77> cristian_c hp-setup requires GUI support devo installare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> David77: hai specificato -i?
<David77> non l'ho ancora dato perchè sul primo link che hai postato c'è scritto che vuole la gui. vado lo stesso?
<cristian_c> David77: sulla pagina askubuntu è specificato che si debba usare -i
<cristian_c> e anche il motivo per cui farlo
<David77> cristian_c selezionato usb e mi da error: No device selected/specified or that supports this functionality. forse devo dare -i con i 2 parametri tipo come da esempio man 001:002
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> -i significa interactive (è scritto nella pagina)
<cristian_c> !paste | David77
<ubot-it> David77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<David77> cristian_c lo so infatti mi ha chiesto come è connesso è ho scelto usb https://paste.ubuntu.com/23974443/
<cristian_c> David77: uname -a
<Jash> ci sono quasi
<cristian_c> David77: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/distros/ubuntu.html
<David77> cristian_c uname -a : 4.4.0-62-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 14:09:55 UTC 2017 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux . Ora leggo l'ultimo link
<cristian_c> David77: strano, forse non hai la 16.04 aggiornata, comunque
<cristian_c> David77: lsb_release -a
<David77> cristian_c https://paste.ubuntu.com/23974492/ l'ultimo aggiornamento l'ho fatto mezzora fa anche se non mi ha detto di riavviare :(
<cristian_c> Description: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<cristian_c> anche se il kernel è 4.4
<Jash> ok sto mettendo la iso su chiavetta
<David77> io come sempre suggerito aggiorno solamente quello che mi dice il Gestore di pacchetti e null'altro
<cristian_c> David77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/PointRelease :O
<cristian_c> A partire da Ubuntu 16.04.2 (HWE stack Yakkety), l'installazione di ogni nuovo HWE stack sarà automatica. Questo implica che tutti coloro che installano Ubuntu 16.04 a partire dalla seconda Point Release riceveranno automaticamente (tramite aggiornamento) i nuovi HWE stack ogni volta che questi saranno resi disponibili, fino all'ultimo HWE stack di Ubuntu 16.04.5.
<cristian_c> Per informazioni più dettagliate sul supporto e sulla gestione degli HWE stack di Ubuntu 16.04, si rimanda alla pagina RollingLTSEnablementStack.
<cristian_c> Ubuntu 16.04.2 Yakkety (derivato da Ubuntu 16.10) 4.8
<cristian_c> dovrebbe avere kernel 4.8
<David77> c'è scritto però che la 4.8 rilasciata : no
<Jash> Cristian ma adesso devo formattare la chiavetta con  gparted solo che non mi carica le periferiche
<Jash> cm faccio_
<Jash> ?
<Crewino> Hey ciao ragazzi io ho Ubuntu Mate 15.10, vorrei sapere come aggiornare a 16.04 :P
<Jash> sudo apt get update
<Jash> mi sembra
<Crewino> Quello non serviva per aggiornare le repository?
<Jash> oddio no scusa
<Jash> si scusa
<cristian_c> David77: digita: hwe-support-status --verbose
<Crewino> Fa niente :D
<cristian_c> David77: quando è stato scritta la pagina wiki forse non era stata rilasciata 16.04.2
<David77> cristian_c provo a riavviare? magari è stato aggiornato prima ma visto che non mi ha chiesto il riavvio non l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> David77: ehm, hai letto il comando?
<Jash> allora io ho aggiornato creando una chavetta usb da live
<Carlin0> Crewino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoXenial
<Crewino> Okay grazie
<cristian_c> Jash: ?
<Guest2893> salve, all'avvio non ho audio. Poi devo forzare un alsa reload e lo ottengo. come ovviare?
<cristian_c> Jash: ma che devi fare?
<Jash> gparted non legge le periferiche di memoria
<cristian_c> Jash: la usb carica in boot?
<cristian_c> Jash: come fai a dirlo?
<Jash> gparted
<Jash> non legge nessuna periferic
<cristian_c> Jash: hai usato creatore dischi d'avvio?
<David77> cristian_c hwe-support-status: comando non trovato. e non c'è neanche nel repo
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest2893
<ubot-it> Guest2893: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Jash> si ma prima devo formattarla
<Jash> in fat 32
<Crewino> Voi che browser usate?
<Jash> pu; essere che sono in live e non me lo fa fare_
<Jash> ?
<Guest2893> salve, all'avvio non ho audio. Poi devo forzare un alsa reload e lo ottengo. come ovviare (solo su laptop dell inspiron 15 , ubuntu 14.04)
<Jash> io di solito oper
<Jash> a
<Jash> Guest2893 prova a digitare aslamixer nel terminale e ad alzare i volumi
<cristian_c> !info hwe-support-status
<ubot-it> Package hwe-support-status does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info hwe-support-status xenial
<ubot-it> Package hwe-support-status does not exist in xenial
<Guest2893> Jash, l'audio funziona
<cristian_c> !info hwe-support-status trusty
<ubot-it> Package hwe-support-status does not exist in trusty
<David77> cristian_c io riavvierei, magari l'aggiornamento di oggi mette la 4.8, hwe-support etc etc .. anche info nisba :)
<David77> per me la 16.04 non è uscita proprio un fiore :-D
<Jash> Guest2893 allora non so, sono poco esperto ancora
<Jash> cristian_c che faccio_
<Jash> ?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> David77: beh, quel comando è strano, non so perché
<Jash> ok sorry
<cristian_c> David77: comunque, dai, prova: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> Jash: sei in live usb?
<Jash> si
<cristian_c> Guest2893: manda schermata di alsamixer
<cristian_c> David77: forse il comando hwe-support-status appare dopo l'installazione dell'hwe
<cristian_c> Jash: e hai collegato una seconda usb al pc?
<Jash> si
<cristian_c> Jash: sudo fdisk -l
<Jash> ho solo due entrate usb
<cristian_c> Jash: sudo parted -l
<Jash> ok ti posto i risultati
<cristian_c> !paste | Jash
<ubot-it> Jash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Jash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23974653/
<Jash> qui c e fdisk -l
<cristian_c> il secondo
<Jash> non sta caricando nessun risultato
<cristian_c> strano
<Jash> ah ecco
<cristian_c> il link
<Jash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23974678/
<Jash> scusa sono un po impedito
<cristian_c> le usb sono entrambe fat32
<cristian_c> Jash: nessun problema
<cristian_c> Jash: ma tu ovviamente non devi formattare la usb live
<cristian_c> non quella che hai in esecuzione
<Jash> ovvio
<Jash> non so nei risultati se si vede ma quella che devo formattare e la lexar
<David77> cristian_c l'upgrade dice 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. Si forse quel comando ha bisogno dell'installazione dell'hwe che forse è stato installato oggi ma ha la necessità del riavvio. Meglio che faccio il riavvio e ci aggiorniamo dopo? Però mi chiedo se è normale la parola unstable che ho visto nel changelog di hplip (3.16.3+repack0-1) unstable; urgency=medium (19 Mar 2016)....
<David77> riavvio così così non disturbo anche l'aiuto a jash ? :)
<cristian_c> Jash: ha già il flag di boot /dev/sdc
<David77> c'era anche linux-firmware ... si meglio un riavvio dai.
<cristian_c> David77: prova a riavviare
<cristian_c> ma il pacco va installatp a parte
<cristian_c> *installaro
<cristian_c> Jash: ma creatore dischi d'avvio non la vede?
<Jash> si si
<Jash> quello si
<cristian_c> e allora procedi
<Jash> ok
<Jash> Non andare via ti prego LOL
<Jash> cmq dopo che se nel caso riuscissi ad entrare nel live con questa chiavetta che stiamo facendo ora
<Jash> che comando devo dare per correggere gli errori e togliere il blocco all-avvio con initransf busybox ecc ecc
<Jash> _
<Jash> >
<Jash> ??
<cristian_c> Jash: non ho idea di cosa tu abbia fatto per ritrovarti in quella situazione
<cristian_c> !enter | e per favore, Jash
<ubot-it> e per favore, Jash: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Jash> ok scusa, allora in pratica io non ho fatto niente, ho solo installato la iso da chiavetta, 16.10 per aggiornare e poi dopo un giorno di utilizza mi sono ritrovato all avvio questo problema, BUSY BOX
<cristian_c> Jash: da recovery riesci ad entrare?
<moz_> cristian_c, dove devo incollarla?
<cristian_c> !image | moz_
<ubot-it> moz_: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Jash> ogni volta che ci provo mi da un altro errore: Syslinux ecc ecc
<cristian_c> Jash: ma parli della live o di ubuntu installato su hdd?
<Jash> su hdd
<cristian_c> Jash: e il grub appare?
<Jash> dal live non ci riesco ad entrare
<cristian_c> Jash: ....
<cristian_c> Jash: ma non hai appena creato la usb live?
<moz_> cristian_c, http://prnt.sc/e7exme
<Jash> si adesso sta finendo
<cristian_c> Jash: e il grub appare?
<cristian_c> moz_: è un pc nuovo?
<Jash> il grub appare ma e inaccessibile
<Jash> no e vecchio
<moz_> cristian_c, no, laptop dell inspiron 15
<cristian_c> moz_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Jash: la domanda l'avevo fatta a moz....
<moz_> cristian_c, ce l'ho
<cristian_c> Jash: 'inaccessibile' in che senso?
<cristian_c> moz_: aplay -l | pastebinit
<moz_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23974847/
<Jash> allora se provo ad entrare in qualsiasi voce del grub mi da : initransf o syslinux
<Jash> questo pc e impazzito adesso ci sono una marea di scritte che scorronedal basso verso l alto
<cristian_c> Jash: dovevi scegliere opzioni avanzate
<cristian_c> e poi modalità di ripristino
<Jash> omg e ora?
<cristian_c> moz_: potrebbe essere esserci qualche problema con l'elenco delle interfacce audio
<cristian_c> moz_: l'ordine in cui sono elencate
<cristian_c> moz_: però puoi provare un workaround
<cristian_c> Jash: dopo scegli shell di root
<cristian_c> una volta selezionata modalità di ripristino, seleziona shell di root
<cristian_c> Jash: hai una connessione via cavo disponibile?
<Jash> penso sia una specie di scan disk, sul lato sinistro ci sono tanti ok in verde
<moz_> cristian_c, quale?
<Jash> si
<cristian_c> moz_: quali comandi devi digitare esattamente per far andare l'audio?
<cristian_c> Jash: nessuno scandisk
<cristian_c> Jash: ok, allora dimmi quando finisce il boot
<moz_> cristian_c,  sudo alsa force-reload
<cristian_c> moz_: ad ogni avvio?
<moz_> cristian_c, sì
<Jash> okok quindi questo e il boot? perche ci mette cosi tanto?
<cristian_c> moz_: puoi inserire il comando in /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> (senza sudo)
<cristian_c> Jash: non ssprei, ma sta andando avanti?
<moz_> cristian_c, ok, riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<Jash> si io penso che ci vorra un po di tempo
<Jash> e come se fosse i loop
<cristian_c> beh, non è buon segno
<cristian_c> potrebbe anche essere sintomo di disco che sta partendo
<Jash> mmm
<cristian_c> sopratutto se il pc è vecchio
<Jash> be cmq e vecchio
<Jash> come posso postarti una foto o un video_
<Jash> ?
<fabio_cc> !image | Jash
<ubot-it> Jash: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest31359> cristian_c, siccome ho vari problemucci (audio all'Avvio, wifi debole ed altro) stavo pensando di formattare e installare il 16.04. tu che ne pensi?
<cristian_c> Guest31359: ora sei su 14.04?
<Guest31359> cristian_c, sì
<cristian_c> Guest31359: non è detto che ci guadagni ad installare 16.04
<Guest31359> cristian_c, in che senso?
<cristian_c> Guest31359: ma ti consiglio di provarla in live, quello sì
<Guest31359> cristian_c, ma non ho lettore cd e non sono riuscito a bootare da usb stick
<cristian_c> Guest31359: perché non sei riuscito?
<cristian_c> Guest31359: per installare 16.04 hai sempre bisogno di dvd o usb
<Guest31359> boh, l'image non è andato a buon fine
<cristian_c> Guest31359: ?
<Guest31359> cristian_c, devo riprovare?
<cristian_c> a far che?
<cristian_c> non ho capito il problema
<Guest31359> cristian_c, io ho scaricato "ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64" da 1.6 Gb. va bene?
<cristian_c> Guest31359: sì
<cristian_c> Guest31359: che cpu hai?
<Jash> non ci riesco
<Jash> cmq sta andando che faccio riavvio forzato_
<Jash> ?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> 'sta andando'?
<Jash> si
<Jash> asp che intendi per sta andando?
<Jash> continua a caricare dati
<cristian_c> e allora percé riaviii?
<cristian_c> *perché
<cristian_c> Jash: ma che c'è scritto?
<Jash> non si riesce a leggere scorrono troppo veloce i dati per quello che stono riuscito a leggere nella maggiorparte delle stringhe c e scritto started, starting ecc ecc
<cristian_c> forse è systemd
<cristian_c> Jash: sei sicuro di aver scelto modalità di ripristino?
<Jash> io non ho ancora avuto accesso al grub
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> prima hai detto di sì
<Jash> asp
<cristian_c> Jash: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> sarà la terza volta che lo dico
<Jash> ah scusa non ho letto
<Jash> dio sto impazzendo
<Guest31359> cristian_c, Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2840  @ 2.16GHz
<cristian_c> Jash: prima hai affermato di visuaizzare il grub
<cristian_c> Jash: al che ti si è detto di scegliere opzioni avanzate
<cristian_c> Guest31359: non è vecchissimo
<Guest31359> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> Guest31359: va bene 16.10 amd64
<cristian_c> cioè quella che hai scaricato
<Guest31359> cristian_c, quindi se in live tutto funziona meglio, mi consigli di installarlo?
<Jash> ok adesso sono nel grub
<cristian_c> Guest31359: diciamo di sì
<Guest31359> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> l'audio e il wifi
<cristian_c> testali bene
<cristian_c> Jash: al che ti si è detto di scegliere opzioni avanzate
<cristian_c> e poi ti si è detto di scegliere modalità di ripristino
<Jash> asp non ho risp che era inaccessibile_
<Jash> ?
<Guest31359> vn                                            hjhjjjmuujuuuuucv hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<cristian_c> Jash: ....
<Guest31359> ,,2
<cristian_c> Guest31359: perfetto
<cristian_c> ora ci capiamo alla perfezione
<Guest31359> cristian_c, scusa, ha digitato mio figlio di un anno :-)
<Jash> cmq adesso sono ne menu grub ho queste opzioni -prova senza install-install-controlla difetti su disco-test memoria-boot dal primo disco rigido-modalita-accessibilita-altre opzioni
<cristian_c> .......
<Guest31359> cristian_c, il problema era che nel bios non sono riuscito a trovare l'opzione giusta. ora rebooto e ci riprovo
<Jash> se vuoi mandarmi a cagare fallo pure ti capisco lol
<cristian_c> Jash: avevi detto di aver avviato su hdd, non da live...,
<cristian_c> Jash: se non rimuovi la usb live, farà direttamente il boot da essa
<Jash> e su hdd era inaccessibile poi ho fatto la chiavetta e adesso sono nel grub live
<cristian_c> 'era inaccessibile'
<cristian_c> ovvero?
<Jash> quando sceglievo qualsiasi opzione mi dava errore initransf
<Jash> osyslinux
<cristian_c> Jash: quali opzioni avevi scelto?
<cristian_c> esattamente
<cristian_c> Jash: puoi mandare schermata?
<Jash> opzioni avanzate e poi recovery
<cristian_c> e recovery cosa da?
<cristian_c> Jash: quante opzioni hai provato in opzioni avanzate?
<Jash> 5 due recovery e le altre tre non le ricordo
<cristian_c> Jash: e cosa succede con le due recovery?
<Jash> errore
<cristian_c> quello che hai citato prima?
<Jash> si
<cristian_c> non escludo che il disco stia partendo
<cristian_c> initramfs dovrebbe trovarsi all'inizio del disco mi pare
<Jash> sicuramente ma salviamo il salvabile
<cristian_c> o all'inizio della partizione
<cristian_c> Jash: beh, il backup lo fai da live
<cristian_c> Jash: poi provi a reinstallare
<Jash> c e un comando che mi aiuta a correggere qualche errore del sistema?
<cristian_c> Jash: a te il sistema non parte neanche
<Jash> si ma da live dovrebbe partire
<cristian_c> probabilmente non riesci a montare neanche la partizione
<Jash> anche con la versione di prova
<cristian_c> Jash: ehm, *coff*, *coff*
<cristian_c> Jash: la live non parte dall'hard disk
<cristian_c> carica quello che è su usb
<cristian_c> Jash: e la live non corrisponde al sistema installato, è del tutto indipendente da ciò che risieee in hdd
<Jash> si lo so ma con il terminale non posso correggere errori sul hdd?
<cristian_c> Jash: al limite gli prepari il funerale
<Jash> ok dai chiamo le POMPE funebri
<cristian_c> Jash: rifai la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> di più non si può fare
<cristian_c> se rifai la tabella delle partizioni, cancelli tutte le partizioni sull'hard disk, anche
<Jash> http://it.ccm.net/faq/768-ubuntu-riparare-gli-errori-del-file-system
<Jash> http://it.ccm.net/faq/768-ubuntu-riparare-gli-errori-del-file-system
<cristian_c> la tabella la rifai tranquillamene da gparted, sulla live
<Jash> scusa il doppio post
<cristian_c> non è quello il problema
<cristian_c> Jash: per favore non spammare link a guide esterne in questo canale
<cristian_c> specie se non verificate
<cristian_c> *guide esterne a ubuntu
<Jash> okok
<Jash> quindi tu cosa i consigli di fare? provo a reinstallare?
<cristian_c> te l'ho detto prima
<Jash> ok dai grazie mille cmq vedo cosa posso fare se no lo getto proprio
<Jash> lol
<cristian_c> 28] <cristian_c> Jash: beh, il backup lo fai da live
<cristian_c> [18:28] <cristian_c> Jash: poi provi a reinstallare
<cristian_c> Jash: e rifai la tabella come detto prima, sempre da live
<Jash> okok dai mo provo
<cristian_c> ah, bulugnes
<cristian_c> :D
<David77> cristian_c innanzitutto grazie mille a prescindere di tutto! :) Ho imparato più cose da te, e da altri quì, che leggendo libri su linux! Sarebbe interessante fare un libro prendendo spunto dai log e facendo riferimento e ringraziamenti agli utenti come te! tra l'altro così magari tra un po' posso anche azzardarmi a tentare di aiutare, scopo sublime :) p.s. adesso il wifi è ballerino quindi avrò entrate ed uscite :(
<David77> cristian_c dopo questi doverosissimi ringraziamenti ho visto che l'HWE è un recommends (raccomandato xenial-updates) e per la precisione xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 sul gestore pacchetti priorità: opzionale. tu li installi tranquillamente i raccomandati? Poi pensi che il kernel 4.8 risolve i problemi attuali della 16.04, oltre allo scanner? Non è il fatto che hplip (3.16.3+repack0-1) sia "unstable" sia il problema per lo scanner?
<David77> Il comando per installare l'HWE sarebbe sudo apt-get install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 ma sono un po' dubbioso... gli automatismi non mi sono mai piaciuti in generale, o sbaglio? Io ho attivo sia xenial-updates che xenial-backports ma ho disattivato il considerare i pacchetti raccomandati come dipendenze. vostri input a riguardo?
<cristian_c> David77:
<cristian_c> David77: non è così
<cristian_c> il pacchetto hwe è anche quello del kernel -generic
<David77> l'ho letto su https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<cristian_c> David77: su debian jessie quale versione di hplip usi?
<cristian_c> sì, ma hwe non è solo xorg, ma anche il kernel
<cristian_c> quindi semmai due pacchetti
<cristian_c> David77: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> David77: è possibile che la versione di hplip su jessie sia più vecchia di quella su ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> e che magari ha tagliato il supporto ai vecchi scannel con l'aggiornamento di hplip
<cristian_c> *della versione di hplip
<David77> cristian_c su jessie non ho i dati quì ma essendo aggiornato te li trovo subito. su xubuntu sono sul pastebin che ho mandato oggi. in privato era solo un GRAZIE anche in privato oltre che pubblico nulla di più
<cristian_c> David77: considera che jessie è stable
<cristian_c> quindi non è più una distro rolling
<cristian_c> e i pacchetti non si aggiornano più (a parte i fix di sicurezza e i bugfix)
<cristian_c> quella che si aggiorna continuamente (testing) è debian stretch
<cristian_c> David77: nessun problema, qui sei il benvenuto come gki altri
<cristian_c> gli
<David77> essendo aggiornato su jessie ho usato sicuramente https://packages.debian.org/it/jessie/hplip quindi 3.14.6-1+deb8u1
<cristian_c> David77: quindi non sono sicuro che sia una buona idea farti installare hplip aggiornato dal sito hplip, nel caso la versione su debian sia più vecchia rispetto a 16.04
<cristian_c> !info hplip xenial
<ubot-it> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.3+repack0-1 (xenial), package size 65 kB, installed size 305 kB
<cristian_c> David77: jessie ha un hplip più datato, più vecchio che su 16,04
<cristian_c> che invece ha 3.16
<David77> esatto su xenial hplip (3.16.3+repack0-1) unstable; urgency=medium (19 Mar 2016)
<cristian_c> David77: quindi la teoria che hp abbia tagliato il supporto ad hardware vecchio è verosimile
<David77> unstable?
<cristian_c> non c'entrq
<cristian_c> *non c'entra
<cristian_c> David77: tu stesso dicesti che hp ha rimosso il supporto allo scanner su windows, giusto?
<cristian_c> se sì, potrebbe averlo fatto anche per mac os e linux lo stesso discorso, quando ha rilasciato le nuove version di hplip
<cristian_c> David77: io userei il Carlin0 -way
<cristian_c> David77: lui ha un vecchio scanner non supportato da linux, e lo usa unicamente su una macchina virtuale con xp
<David77> cristian_c si ma si parla di winzoz e hp che ha tolto dal sito qualsiasi cosa che sia i vecchi mitici scanner :) però c'è ancora su avision.conf e 40-libsane.rules quello scanner. Carlin0 diceva di ricompilare... mai fatto. Ma se era stato rimosso doveva non vederlo affatto e neanche dare il primo avvio allo scanner, mentre lo scanner per un attimo si muove.
<cristian_c> David77: hp sviluppa lei stessa i driver per linux
<cristian_c> David77: io avevo visto in giro una patch quando si ricompilava sane
<cristian_c> però è l'utility hplip a gestire lo scanner, ma non ho una stampante/scsnner hp, quindi non posso verificare
<cristian_c> David77: in un certo senso, però hai ragione anche tu
<cristian_c> magari è stato rimosso il supporto solo da hplip , ma non da sane
<David77> non sono adesso sane-avision  - SANE backend for original Avision and Avision OEM scanners (HP, Minolta, Mitsubishi, UMAX and possibly more) flatbed and film scanners.? La 14.04 come hai visto ha 3.14.3-0ubuntu3.5
<cristian_c> David77: il punto è che rischi di sbatterci la testa con questo scanner, non so quanto valga la pena
<David77> è vero :)
<cristian_c> la via più veloce per farlo funzionare è o a) usare la 14.04, b) mandare una macchina virtuale con windows xp su 16.04
<cristian_c> per una questione di praticitò e se non hai tempo da perdere
<cristian_c> *à
<cristian_c> David77: io farei un ulteriore prova con debian stretch, che ha sicuramente un hplip aggiornatissimo
<cristian_c> e vedere se lì va
<cristian_c> *un'ulteriore
<cristian_c> tanto per togliersi il dubbio se sia un problema di versione di hplip o meno
<David77> mi spiace solo che un mitico scanner hp che funziona sulla 14.04 non mi debba funzionare sulla 16.04 direttamente. il tempo non ce l'ho neanche per vedere i nipoti :( ma quando sto attendendo alcune elaborazioni lunghe oppure sono in pausa (?) o comunque voglio studiare Ubuntu che mi serve sicuramente mi piace risolvere i problemi. Se fosse stato abbandondato me lo sarei aspettato da win. su linux scrivono tutto sui changelog e non vi è scritto. io comun
<David77> ok posso provare con stretch la prossima settimana
<David77> anche se hanno hplip (3.16.11+repack0-2)
<David77> https://packages.debian.org/it/stretch/hplip
<cristian_c> beh, il mondo va avanti, e il kernel rimuoverà il supporto ad hardware datato via via che passa il tempo
<cristian_c> David77: sì, va bene
<cristian_c> al limite del possibile si può sempre provare ad installare un vecchio kernel
<cristian_c> ma sane e hplip non fanno parte del kernel, quindi non è questo il caso
<cristian_c> parlo sempre di ubuntu, ovviamente
<David77> cristian_c lo sai anche tu che gli apparati nuovi si rompono subito mentre quelli datati, o antichi se vuoi, sono fatti bene e quindi durano decenni! Suppongo non sia possibile usare un sane / hplip locale (portable) vecchio giustO'
<David77> *giusto?
<cristian_c> sì, certo
<cristian_c> anche se stiamo scomfonsndo dal supporto, diciamo così
<cristian_c> volendo , il canale #ubuntu-it-chat è più appropriato per le chiacchiere
<cristian_c> *sconfinando
<cristian_c> David77: i sane hplip vecchi non si possono usare sui nuovi ubuntu per una questione di dipendenze da altri pacchetti, sopratutto
<David77> ok a posto
<cristian_c> e perché sono pensati per lavorare con pacchetti più vecchi
<David77> non andiamo ot :)
<cristian_c> questo era per precisarec:D
<David77> :-D
<cristian_c> David77: al massimo puoi compilare da sorgenti le vecchie versioni
<cristian_c> però hai ragione, stiamo andando offtopic
<David77> fine ot :) magari riaccendo un vecchio portatile che aveva la 14.04 ma era andato in BusyBox ma lo avevo lasciato perdere. per questo se non riesco a fare il fsck richiesto da (initramfs) chiedo supporto qua :)
<cristian_c> David77: considera che 14.04 è supportata ancora per altri due anni, fino al 2019
<David77> cristian_c mi ero arrabbiato su quel portatile con ubuntu che era andato in initramfs (e con dvd rotto e usb che non facevano il boot) perché BusyBox ha i comandi fsck, umount e fdisk ma funzionava solamente umont ma niente fsck per correggere il file system ubuntu... e quindi avevo lasciato perdere
<cristian_c> David77: fsck corregge problemi di filesystem, cioè software
<cristian_c> non corregge i problemi del disco
<cristian_c> se brasi la partizione, ottieni lo stesso obiettivo, ma in entrambi i casi non resusciti un disco se sta per mprire
<cristian_c> *se se ne sta andando
<cristian_c> in definitiva, fsck non ripara i guasti hardware, ma solo software cioè delle partizioni
<cristian_c> fsck = fs check = filesystem check, mi pare
<David77> cristian_c in quel caso il disco non se stava andando, infatti i dati li ho copiati. se non erro era semplicemente il corrupted orphan linked list found. ma il perchè quel busybox non conosca fdisk e fsck mi dava il nervoso
<cristian_c> David77: il disco è un vomponente frequentemente soggetto a rottura , oltre che ad usura, a volte manda segni premonitori, a volte succede all'improvviso, succede , capita
<cristian_c> per questo si fanno i backup e non si lasciano mai i dati su un solo disco
<cristian_c> *segnali
<cristian_c> quando alcuni settori risultano corrotti, il sistema/fs li rialloca i dati in settori non ancora danneggiati
<cristian_c> e così via
<David77> cristian_c di BusyBox, ahime, ne ho avuti un paio su Ubuntu ma c'era sia fsck (per correggere il filesystem root) prima vedendo con fdisk per vedere le partizioni. ovviamente prima di fsck umount -a. i dati erano costantemente backuppati settimanalmente. il disco fortunatamente va bene perchè staccato dal portatile e fatto un check disco (SMART etc) era buono. nessun settore errato SMART nessun dato in soglia etc etc. è il busybox che ha qualcosa che pe
<David77> ... sempre se lo ritrovo :)
<cristian_c> ok, meglio così
<cristian_c> non so allora a cosa fosse dovuto il problema
<David77> a memoria mi sembra che non accedeva al tty con errore di /bin/sh
<David77> ho visto una soluzione proprio oggi sul sito busybox se c'è questo errore
<David77> ma devo vedere se era proprio quello l'errore. il busybox è un ottimo tool in caso in root per ignoti motivi non va. ma se non va neanche il busybox con i comandi dopo (initramfs) allora è un problema se non si può usare una live. ok. grazie di tutto cristian_c e buon weekend.... finalmente anche io domani torno a casa dopo una settimana!
<David77> ovviamente un saluto anche a tutti gli altri e sperando che Carlin0 riesca a far funzionare anche direttamente su ubuntu il suo buon vecchio scanner Canon. :)
<cristian_c> David77: buona domenica
<Jash> c e qualcuno on line?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Jash
<ubot-it> Jash: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Jash> cristian AMICO MIO lol
<Jash> ti ricordi che prima entrava nel grub da chiavetta>?? ora non lofa piu
<Jash> secondo me se ti posto una foto di quello che succede all avvio saprai cosa fare solo che non so come
<fabio_cc> !image | Jash
<ubot-it> Jash: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> Jash, te lo avevo scritto anche alle 17:53
<Jash> si lo so
<Jash> asp
<Jashi92> http://prnt.sc/e7img1
<Jashy92> cristian_c
<Jashy92> http://prnt.sc/e7img1
<Jashy92> ecco questo e l errore del che c e
<Jashy92> scusate per gli errori non mi funziona parte della tastiera
<thecrow> Buonasera, io ho due account e avrei bisogno di cancellarne uno definitivamente, come posso fare?
<fede80> buona sera a tutti
<fede80> volevo chiedervi un informazione tecnica se e' possibile
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-12
<DRTG> Buongiorno, su ubuntu 16.04 come posso visualizzare all'avvio il menù di grub?Grazie
<Carlin0> premendo shift
<DRTG> esattamente quando?
<Carlin0> all'avvio ?
<DRTG> si, all'avvio
<akis24> DRTG: era un affermazione non una domanda... all'avvio
<DRTG> scusami, volevo dire shift devo premerlo prima della schermata di ubuntu? Oppure premo finché non esce la schermata del menù?
<Carlin0> premilo ripetutamente all'avvio
<marcus_u> b.giorno lorsignori... ho installato lubuntu lo scorso ottobre sul mio piccolo vaio x11 intel atom z540 2gb ram.... mi chiedo se c'e' nei pacchetti un programma di pulizia della memoria ,inoltre a seguito del download di alcuni aggiornamenti andati in porto ho ricevuto un messaggio di errore  per l'installazione di aggiornamenti aggiuntivi
<marcus_u> ....ubuntu 16.04.1
<marcus_u> ...tutti con i piedi sotto la tavola?
<enzotib> marcus_u: che significa "ripulire la memoria"?
<enzotib> scusa "pulizia della memoria"
<enzotib> la memoria RAM viene azzerata ad ogni riavvio della macchina
<marcus_u> ciao ,scusa con windows c'erano programmi di pulizia del disco e memoria per i tutti i files obsoleti....
<ramerubato> Buona domenica a tutti . Ho installato xubuntu su portatile un pò datato .Il mio stupido problema è che ad ogni riavvio mi chiede di installare o provare xubuntu.
<marcus_u> .....qui' non e' necessario alcun programma pulizia disco?
<Carlin0> marcus_u, installa bleachbit
<Carlin0> !info bleachbit
<ubot-it> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (yakkety), package size 291 kB, installed size 1853 kB
<Carlin0> !dettagli | ramerubato
<ubot-it> ramerubato: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<marcus_u> dai pacchetti?
<marcus_u> grazie... antivirus non necessario?
<Carlin0> marcus_u, l'antivirus su linux si usa quasi solo per scannerizzare file da passar e a win
<marcus_u> @ carlin0 ,grazie cmnq
<NoMiddle_> Conoscete qualche client gui aggiornato per irc su macOS?
<fabio_cc> !chat | NoMiddle_
<ubot-it> NoMiddle_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> NoMiddle_, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico ubuntu
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<Shez_> ho un problema con la partizione uefi il sistema non la riconosce e tutte le volte devo avviare ubuntu indicando in manuale il disco dove è installato...
<roby90> Buonasera, esiste per ubuntu un programma per inserire filigrana in un pdf composto da immagini? Grazie
<enzotib> roby90: che significa "filigrana"?
<roby90> Watermark
<Shez_> cristian_c, ho reinstallato il sistema, e il gestore grafico del bluetooth non funziona neanche per l'invio di file, compare sull'icona bluetooth il lucchettolucchetto
<fabio_cc> roby90, credo che tu possa utilizzare pdftk, da riga di comando
<fabio_cc> !info pdftk
<ubot-it> pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-4build1 (yakkety), package size 679 kB, installed size 2869 kB
<Shez_> cristian_c, non vorrei "sporcare" l'installazione, installo solo bluez?
<Cristiansism> Buona sera
<bobbalob> Ciao ragazzi, sono di nuovo qua, fatto il ripristino al mio caro ubuntu , ora vedo le reti Wi-Fi , il problema è che mi chiede sempre e continuamente L autenticazione e non si conne
<ramerubato> ho installato ubuntu su adattatore sata interno al portatile co sd da 16 gb, tutto è andato a buon fine , ma ad ogni avvio mi chiede se voglio provare o installare come se avviassi da cd.
<cristian_c> bobbalob: riavvii, incolla la password su un editor di testo, selezioni la tuanrete wifi, incolli la password quando richiesto dall'editor alla finestra di immissione
<cristian_c> enjoy
<cristian_c> bobbalob: ma è importante il riavvio in modo che non sia il secondo , il terzo o un tentativo successivo al primo
<cristian_c> bobbalob: quale ubuntu?
<bobbalob> 16.04
<bobbalob> ti ricordi Cristian
<cristian_c> ramerubato: sicuro di aver installato ubuntu?
<ramerubato> si
<cristian_c> bobbalob: allora è molto possibile che sia il difetto del network manager che si risolve come ho detto
<bobbalob> prima non L aveva mai fatto
<cristian_c> bobbalob: in quanto mi è capitato, credo proprio sulla 16.04, in fase di registrazione della rete wifi
<cristian_c> ramerubato: e dove risiede la live?
<ramerubato> su usb stick
<bobbalob> non si connette lo stesso
<cristian_c> ramerubato: manda pure foto e schermata
<cristian_c> sia dell'adattatore che dello schermo
<cristian_c> bobbalob: ma hai riavviato adesso?
<bobbalob> eh si
<bobbalob> riavvio il pc incollo il testo e non funziona
<cristian_c> bobbalob: esattamente che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> dopo aver riavviato
<ramerubato> ho avviato da usb , poi ho avviato l'installazione , ho indicato la sd interna al pc , alla fine dell'installazione mi ha detto come al solito che tutta l'installazione era fnita e a buon fine , poi al riaviio d
<cristian_c> ?
<bobbalob> ho copiato la password da editor di testo
<ramerubato> sorpresa come se avesse clonato l'usb stick su sd
<cristian_c> ramerubato: apri un terminale
<bobbalob> e incollata la
<cristian_c> ramerubato: quale ubuntu?
<ramerubato> 16.10
<cristian_c> bobbalob: e dopo quanto l'hai incollata dalla richiesta password
<cristian_c> ?
<ramerubato> strano è come se avesse clonato la live della usb stick.
<cristian_c> ramerubato: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bobbalob> subito perche?
<cristian_c> bobbalob: perché se passano troppi secondi tra la richiesta e l'ok dopo l'immissione
<cristian_c> è come se andasse in timeout
<cristian_c> e no si collega
<bobbalob> nono ho fatto subito
<cristian_c> questo era un bug del network manager, mi pare sulla 15.10 e 16.04
<cristian_c> bobbalob: allora strano e si deve indagare
<bobbalob> ma non hai mai dato questi problemi ma che è sta roba , prima era sempre andata
<cristian_c> i bug appaiono, i bug scompaiono
<ramerubato> questo comando lo avevo già usato un'altra volta ed aveva funzionato , grazie mille lo avevo dimenticato.
<cristian_c> 'aveva funzionato'
<cristian_c> ramerubato: ma almeno sai a cosa serve pastebinit?
<bobbalob> cri il problema è come indago sono off con il pc 😂
<cristian_c> bobbalob: hai un cavo?
<bobbalob> Eh a casa si, prima mi collegavo così ora sono fuori casa ,
<bobbalob> mi serviva il Wi-Fi 😭
<cristian_c> bobbalob: apri un terminale
<ramerubato> non sono sul pc col problema ma su un'altro
<ramerubato> serve tipo copia incolla
<bobbalob> Yes
<ramerubato> san ignoranza
<cristian_c> ramerubato: allora collegati qui quando hai tale pc a disposizione
<cristian_c> bobbalob: digita: dmesg > ~/log_di_dmesg.txt
<ramerubato> ma quale metodo mi consigli per installare ubuntu su una sd montata su adattatore sata interno ,usato come hard disk?
<cristian_c> bobbalob: troverai un file di testo nella tua home chiamato in quel modo
<cristian_c> ramerubato: sarebbe il caso tu mostrassi l'output di alcuni comandi richiesti, per ricevere supporto in questo canale
<cristian_c> in mancanza di info precise, possiamo solo tirare a indovinare
<ramerubato> ma almeno un metodo , tipo prima partizioni poi installi. oppure programmi specifici tipo win32disk , liveusb , oppure uui, ecc
<ramerubato> per lavorarmi prima la sd e poi inserirla ed avviare .
<cristian_c> ramerubato: è la prima volta che sento un utente manifestare un problema del genere in questo canale
<cristian_c> vorrei vederci chiaro
<bobbalob> eh ci sono con il file di testo
<cristian_c> ramerubato: quale software hai utilizzato per creare la stick usb?
<ramerubato> sia uui che rufus
<cristian_c> bobbalob: non necessariamente da incollare su pastebin, ma guarda in fondo al file
<bobbalob> Con nano?
<cristian_c> ramerubato: sempre consigliabile rufus, comunque
<cristian_c> bobbalob: con l'editot che preferisci
<bobbalob> ok ok
<cristian_c> anche gedit
<bobbalob> Lo vedo dimmi
<cristian_c> bobbalob: in fondo al file dovresti trovare messaggi relativamente alla connessione wifi
<bobbalob> ma L IPv6 penso sia attiva è un problema?
<cristian_c> se possibile incolla quanto ritieni rilevante su pastebin
<ramerubato> fanno il loro dovere entrambe , la sd avvia l' SO , poi alla schermata try o install , gli do install ma alla fine dell'installazione è come se avessi una semplice live.
<cristian_c> bobbalob: disattiva ipv6, è una possibile causa di problemi di connessione, anche se di solito da problemi in navigazione e non in connessione
<bobbalob> disattivo da bios?
<cristian_c> ramerubato: non dare cose per scontato
<cristian_c> ramerubato: e perché dai install?
<cristian_c> bobbalob: no....
<ramerubato> Scusa il casino rufus l'ho provato ma mi restituisce una live su sd
<bobbalob> Ma anche con ifconfig una connessione wlan0 non la vedo
<cristian_c> bobbalob: dal network manager, che poi comunque se non è registrata non puoi modificare le impostazioni della connessione
<cristian_c> bobbalob: wlan0 su 16.04? O.o
<bobbalob> ho enp1so , lo , vmnet1, vmnet8 , wlp2s0
<cristian_c> ramerubato: per favore, torna qui quando collegato dalla macchina in questione con ubuntu
<bobbalob> si scusa in ubuntu non ci ho mai messo le mani dentro pensavo fosse uguale
<cristian_c> altrimenti ci giriamo i pollici
<cristian_c> bobbalob: sì, ma per wifi dovresti avere una cosa come wlp1s0
<cristian_c> e non wlan0
<bobbalob> Ho wlp2s0
<cristian_c> ok
<ramerubato> io volevo installare su sd, così ho preso una usb stick e gli ho messo su una live, ho inserito la usb e la sd interna , ho avviato ubuntu da usb stick è ho dato install indicando come hd la sd che ho preventivamente inserito nell'adattatore sata.Pero' al riavvio da bios ovviamento do parti da sd tolgo la usb stick , e sorpresa mi da la schermata d
<ramerubato> i una live "try o install". bho
<cristian_c> e wlan0 dove l'avevi visto, bobbalob ?
<bobbalob> kali 😂
<cristian_c> ramerubato: appunto torna con la live della usb o della sd
<bobbalob> Dentro ubuntu non c'era mai stato bisogno di metterci le mani , prima che facessi porcate con le schede e ho dovuto ripristinarlo
<cristian_c> ramerubato: sono necessari alcuni risultati di comandi per esaminare la situazione dell'installazione
<bobbalob> comunque
<cristian_c> bobbalob: che c'entra kali?
<bobbalob> mi dice nel file.txt
<ramerubato> partendo da usb stick installo su sd interna.Poi tolgo la usb , avvio da sd, e mi ritrovo punto a capo come se avessi avviato da usb stick di partenza.
<cristian_c> bobbalob: puoi pastebinnare qualcosa?
<ramerubato> try o install
<bobbalob> wlp2s0 dissociated from ..indirizzoMAC.. (reason:2)
<cristian_c> ramerubato: per l'ultima volta
<cristian_c> ramerubato: puoi aprire un terminale dal pc in questione?
<bobbalob> ehh ora no.. stasera..
<ramerubato> no
<cristian_c> ramerubato: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<ramerubato> grazie
<cristian_c> bobbalob: beh, su file di testo è , lo puoi passare sulla macchina da cui stai scrivendo
<bobbalob> alla fine finisce con IPv6 : addrconf(netdev_up): wlp2s0: not ready
<cristian_c> bobbalob: se è un cellulare tramite cavetto o bluetooth
<bobbalob> sono da cellulare
<bobbalob> provo via Bluetooth ma non credo funzioni 😂
<cristian_c> bobbalob: non funziona l'invio file da pc a bluetooth?
<cristian_c> *da pc a cellulare
<cristian_c> (comunque, basta un semplice cavo microB->usb
<bobbalob> Non ci ho mai provato.. lo so Cristian , il problema è che sono fuori non in casa.. a casa ho tutto.. stasera mi ricollego dai.. spero di beccarti se non oggi o domani e vediamo di fare le cose per bene che mi collego online
<cristian_c> bobbalob: nessun problema
<bobbalob> grazie mille di tutto ragazzi (Cristian)
<cristian_c> buona cena
<bobbalob> buona cena anche a te 😀👋🏻
<bobbalob> cristian_c ho risolto scusate
<bobbalob> era la password sbagliata
<bobbalob> l'idiota di mio zio continuava a darmela sbagliata
<bobbalob> volevo avvisare, Buona cena comunque a tutti! un saluto alla prossima ! grazie dell'aiuto! :)
<alex-muflo> buonasera
<alex-muflo> sto provando a creare un live usb con disk creator ma mi dice sempre la stessa cosa no boot disk
<enzotib> alex-muflo: prova con dd
<enzotib> alex-muflo: sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=8M
<alex-muflo> devo fare qusto comando dal terminale con la pennetta inserita???
<shez_> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> shez_: non hai mandato alcun syslog
<cristian_c> e bluez dovrebbe essere preinstallato
<enzotib> alex-muflo: sì, file.iso va sostituito con il nome del file, compreso il path, se necessario, mentre /dev/sdX va sostituito con il nome del device USB (non la partizione, l'intero disco)
<cristian_c> shez_: che hai fatto dopo l'installazione di ubuntu?
<alex-muflo> enzotib è un operazione lunga si è fermato li
<enzotib> alex-muflo: ci mette un po'
<enzotib> alex-muflo: spero che tu abbia scelto il device giusto
<alex-muflo> si è la pendrive funziona :D
<shez_> cristian_c, eccomi
<shez_> cristian_c, ho reistallato il sistema
<shez_> prima avevo qualche errore di troppo
<shez_> cmq
<shez_> hora ho un sistema pulito
<shez_> cristian_c, la situazione è quella di fine gennaio: non invia file e non riceve file
<shez_> questo è il tentativo di invio file a un dispositivo: http://pastebin.com/JD16urwz
<shez_> cristian_c, qui ho accoppiato il dispositivo e ho provato ad inviare il file da PC a dispositivo con la applet di serie di ubuntu
<shez_> cristian_c, senza istallare blueman, obex obex-push e altro
<shez_> wimhome dbus-daemon[1959]: Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.bluez.obex.service': Unit dbus-org.bluez.obex.service not found.
<shez_> questi i pacchetti che il sistema ha: bluez
<shez_> bluez-cups
<shez_> bluez-obexd
<shez_> libbluetooth3
<cristian_c> shez_: dpkg -l | grep bluez | pastebinit
<shez_> la volta scorsa ho risolto per l'invio di file da PC a dispositivo con l'installzione del pacchetto bluez-tools
<shez_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23984219/
<cristian_c> shez_: systemctl --user start obex
<cristian_c> shez_: e pastebinna
<cristian_c> sudo systemctl --global enable obex
<cristian_c> e pastebinna
<cristian_c> shez_: il problema a quanto pare è con systemd
<cristian_c> systemd non c'era su 14.04
<shez_> ok
<cristian_c> in quanto obexd è già installato
<cristian_c> ii bluez-obexd 5.41-0ubuntu3 amd64 bluez obex daemon
<shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/WV7yxuQS
<cristian_c> shez_: cosa restituiscono i due comandi?
<shez_> http://pastebin.com/GTPrXqmd
<shez_> cristian_c, il primo comando nulla, ho postato il syslog
<shez_> cristian_c, il secondo questo: http://pastebin.com/GTPrXqmd
<cristian_c> ok per il symlink
<cristian_c> shez_: prova l'invio adesso
<cristian_c> shez_: che dice?
<cristian_c> il lenovo tab è acceso e risulta connesso a ubuntu?
<shez_> cristian_c, l'invio da PC a tablet ora funzia
<cristian_c> eh
<shez_> :)
<cristian_c> systemctl --user start obex
<cristian_c> sudo systemctl --global enable obex
<cristian_c> questi due comando hanno fatto il trick
<shez_> si
<cristian_c> shez_: non credo tu debba più ridigitarli
<cristian_c> magari l'effetto svanisce al riavvio, non so
<shez_> ora provo ad inviare da dispositivo a PC
<shez_> asp
<shez_> poi riavvio
<shez_> e vediamo
<cristian_c> shez_: prova la ricezione e poi manda il syslog
<cristian_c> shez_: che dice?
<shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/dMpxpRfU
<shez_> cristian_c, asp ti spigeo, l'invio da tablet non sortisce nulla, nessun errore sul tablet, nessun errore sul PC.....
<shez_> cristian_c, ho provato ad inviare un file dal cell e ricevo quello che o postato
<shez_> cristian_c, il cell mi dice connessione rifiutata
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1529395
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1529395 in obexd (Ubuntu) "Cannot receive file from smartphone" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obexd/+bug/1535030
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1535030 in obexd (Ubuntu) "Can't recieve files from phone over Bluetooth" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> shez_: hai controllato la cartella Scaricati?
<cristian_c> o Pubblici
<shez_> cristian_c, ora il tablet mi ha detto che l'invio non è avvenuto e questo è il syslog Feb 12 22:07:16 wimhome obexd[4549]: Transport got disconnected
<shez_> cristian_c, hai ragione non ho abilitato il flag su la cartella Pubblici
<cristian_c> no no, aspetta
<cristian_c> shez_: cat /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.bluez.obex.service
<cristian_c> shez_: non dovrebbe essere impostato Scaricati
<shez_> cristian_c, l'ho appena fatto...
<francesca> Ho installato su un pc fisso ubuntu 16.04, ho bisogno di acquistare un adattatore wifi compatibile con tale versione di kernel. Quale posso acquistare?
<shez_> disabilito?
<cristian_c> shez_: mi pare che blueman utilizzi pubblici, mentre gnome bluetooth scar8csti
<cristian_c> ma è una mia supposiziohe
<cristian_c> *n
<shez_> provo vediamo...
<cristian_c> francesca: generalmente vanno, ma pupi incappare nel wifi sfortunato
<cristian_c> *puoi
<cristian_c> francesca: ha senso individuare l'adattatore e poi verificare se è compatibile, prima dell'acquisto
<shez_> cristian_c, da cell l'invio è riuscito .... :))))
<francesca> ho provato tp link ma è adatta per ubuntu 14 non va con ubuntu 16
<cristian_c> shez_: non ho capito che hai fatto
<shez_> cristian_c, ho abilitato la ricezione sulla cartella scaricati
<cristian_c> francesca: quindi hai già un adattatore wifi?
<cristian_c> shez_: ok. allora sei a posto?
<cristian_c> shez_: o da tablet non va ?
<shez_> asp
<cristian_c> (suppongo tu volessi usarlo col tablet)
<shez_> cristian_c, beh con tutto...
<francesca> ho un adattatore che va con il 14 ma non con il 16 quindi non mi serve
<francesca> Non va da pc
<cristian_c> francesca: come l'hai verificato?
<cristian_c> considera che questo canale serve al supporto, non tanto per consulenze sugli acquisti
<francesca> A scuola li usiamo con ubuntu 14 e vanno; nelle istruzioni è indicata anche la versione del Kernel. Ubuntu 16.4 ha kernel 4.4.
<francesca> ok  è un supporto è vero. Ma se qualcuno ha usato un adattatore che va, potrebbe consigliarmelo?
<cristian_c> ripeto, in genere vanno, ma se non ne specifichi uno, non ti si può dire se va o meno
<cristian_c> francesca: in ogni caso le istruzioni non fanno fede
<cristian_c> francesca: se invece hai verificato personalmente su 16.04, è un altro discorso
<francesca> mini adattatore USB wireless N TP-LINK TL-WN823N
<shez_> cristian_c, funziona anche con il tablet
<cristian_c> eh, forse proprio uno di quelli sfortunati
<cristian_c> ne sto beccando vari in chat in questi giorni con wn823n
<shez_> ora provo a raivviare
<shez_>  e vede se le modifiche funzionano
<cristian_c> shez_: benissmo
<cristian_c> benissimo
<francesca> Allora nessuno ha usato un adattatore wifi  che funziona con ubuntu 16.04?
<cristian_c> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/813443/tp-link-tl-wn823n-unable-to-connect-to-network
<francesca> Ok, esiste un contatto telefonico per comunicare con esperti ubuntu 16.04?
<cristian_c> I packed and patched for kernel 4.4 the latest Realtek driver from Tp-Link site. It supports also many other 8192eu dongles.
<cristian_c> francesca: no, non c'è alcun call center, il supporto si fa in chat , sul forum e altre risorse ufficiali messe a disposizione dalla comunità
<francesca> grazie del link. Ho seguito passo dopo passo. Tutto sembrava ok ma dopo aver riavviato il pc, la chiavetta non la vedeva per nulla. gRazie lo stesso
<shez_> cristian_c, sembra funzionare tutto
<shez_> cristian_c, anche dopo il riavvio
<cristian_c> francesca: non  ho idea di cosa tu abbia fatto, ma se ci indichi una qualche chiavetta usb wifi, ti si può dire qualcosa
<cristian_c> !chat | francesca , ma non nel canale di supporto
<ubot-it> francesca , ma non nel canale di supporto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> shez_: enjoy
<shez_> cristian_c, per info, il lucchetto sull'icona del bluetooh è sempre presente, non so perchè....
<shez_> :))
<shez_> cristian_c, grazie
<francesca> conoscevo già il link che mi avete suggerito e ho seguito le istruzioni lì indicate ma niente da fare
<cristian_c> francesca: ehm....
<cristian_c> francesca: non  ho idea di cosa tu abbia fatto, ma se ci indichi una qualche chiavetta usb wifi, ti si può dire qualcosa
<cristian_c> !chat | francesca , ma non nel canale di supporto
<ubot-it> francesca , ma non nel canale di supporto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<shez_> notte a tuti!
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-05
<MESCALINE> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL BEST IRC NETWORK FUCK YOUR NETWORK
<MESCALINE>                                                               
<MESCALINE>                                                             
<MESCALINE> YOUR IRC NETWORK IS TERRIBLE NO ONE CHATS THERE COME CHAT HERE 
<MESCALINE>                                                               
<albogast> ciao sono utente inesperto
<albogast> ho un problema, il sistema mi continua a dire che il disco è pieno ma mi risulta esserci solo il SO
<albogast> sono andato a vedere e veramente non capisco come ho fatto le partizioni e cmq perché è così strapieno...
<albogast> desso volevo caricare uno screenshot ma non riesco :(
<albogast> Dice "App: AisMDMMInTAOji478kuNxz exceeds the limit."
<Carlin0> albogast, dai al terminale questo comando df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> albogast, incolla qui il link che ne esce
<albogast> http://termbin.com/rrue
<Carlin0> albogast, che versione di ubuntu è ?
<albogast> 14.04 LTS
<Carlin0> albogast, si direbbe che hai scaricato un bel po di roba nella tua home
<Carlin0> devi liberare spazio
<albogast> ma non capisco dove, ho messo tutto in disco esterno
<albogast> scusa, ma tu vedi il contenuto del mio hd??? :-o
<Carlin0> la partizione è di 92 gb e ne sono occupati 87
<Carlin0> per il sistema è piena
<Carlin0> e la gran parte della roba è in /home/giovanni
<albogast> a me risulta di aver tolto tutto eccetto applicazioni e sistema
<albogast> p.s. ho mofi
<albogast> p.s. ho modificato il link
<Carlin0> albogast, hai una cartella nascosta nella home che si chiama .private è tutto li
<albogast> omfg
<albogast> e come la tiro fuori??
<gigirock> albogast, hai lo home criptata ?
<albogast> non ne ho idea
<gigirock> albogast, la .Private e' montata su home/giovanni
<albogast> scusate la domanda ma condividere in questo modo le info del mio disco non è un po' rischioso per me??
<gigirock> albogast, no
<albogast> come posso tirare fuori questa cartella nascosta?
<gigirock> albogast, ma non capisco quanti dischi ci sono adesso ?
<albogast> 3 dischi fisici
<albogast> di cui uno mi pare sia partizionato in due perché in principio ne avevo uno solo e avevo pensato di tenere separato il sistema da tutto il resto
<gigirock> ok , albogast tirare fuori vuol dire spostare la home che significa distruggere tutto
<gigirock> albogast, riesci ad avviare firefox per esempio ?
<albogast> @gigirock come posso vedere cosa c'è nella cartella nascosta?
<Carlin0> albogast, da nautilus attiva l'opzione "mostra cartelle nascoste" e ti apparirà .Private nella tua home
<sardonico> oppure premi CTRL+H
<albogast> fatto
<albogast> in home ho un collegamento a .private
<albogast> che contiene decine di cartelle e files criptati
<Carlin0> sono quelli a  occupare spazio , avrai dei segreti incredibili per doverli criptare
<albogast> ahahah
<albogast> appunto
<albogast> ma come faccio a decriptarli?
<Carlin0> come li hai criptati ?
<albogast> c'è un'applicazione con cui li ho criptati?
<albogast> ecco appunto :-)
<albogast> proprio non mi ricordo di aver mai fatto niente di simile!!
<Mr_Pan> albogast, per caso in fase di install hai spuntato Cripta la /home   ?
<albogast> Magari ho fatto degli esperimenti ed è rimasto tutto lì
<Carlin0> cmq il concetto non è decriptarli , basta che li sposti altrove e liberi spazio
<Mr_Pan> te lo chiede nella schermata dove metti anche nome utente e password di accesso
<Mr_Pan> albogast, sposta .private su disco esterno e liberila /home intanto ...
<gigirock> mi sa che dentro a .Private c'e' tutta la configurazione.........
<gigirock> cmq ci sara' qualche giga di cache di chrome e firefox
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, e allora deve tentare di decriptare  ...
<Carlin0> basta che sposta qualcosa di grosso , ha 87 gb li dentro
<Carlin0> quando ne libera 5/10 è a posto
<gigirock> Carlin0, per copiare deve sapere la password e se usa nautilus fara' cache da qualche parte......
<Mr_Pan> ecryptfs-mount-private
<Carlin0> gigirock, è già loggato nella sua home , non credo gli servano altre pass per gestirla
<Mr_Pan> poi password utente (quella di login)
<Mr_Pan> poi mont ail tutto
<Mr_Pan> mount -t ecryptfs /home/tuonomeutente/.Private /mnt/nomecartella
<albogast> scusate sto seguendo ma mi hanno chiesto di fare una cosa di lavoro urgente per cui tra 10' leggo tuto
<albogast> :)
<albogast> eccomi
<albogast> mi è uscita sta cosa...
<albogast> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNOw0y69WFZ
<Mr_Pan> albogast, li dice che no nhai mai usato quella chiave per montare quella partizione ...
<Mr_Pan> chissa´ con cosa e quando e´ stata creata ...
<Mr_Pan> hai messo yes ...  la partizione risulta montata e accessibile ?
<Mr_Pan> in caso contrario direi che puoi solo che buttarla via e liberare lo spazio ...
<albogast> mi dava diverse opzioni di chiave e io ho scelto la prima
<albogast> inoltre non ho messo il nomecartella
<albogast> perché volevo decrittarle tutte
<albogast> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOgLJgnjZc3
<albogast> non sapevo quale nomecartella mettere
<albogast> ma quindi posso buttare via la cartella .private così, senza far danno?
<Mr_Pan> albogast, direi di si
<Mr_Pan> il sistema funziona anche con quella cartella criptata quindi non contiene file necessari al funzionamento stesso
<Mr_Pan> io direi buttala e libera spazio o spostala su un disco esterno ...
<Mr_Pan> al momento ti occupa solo psazio nella /home (quasi piena)
<albogast> scusa se sono proprio un po' "ingenuo" nelle domande, ma non ho capito: se riuscissi a montarla dove dovrei vederla decrittatta?
<Mr_Pan> dove e´attualmente montata...
<Mr_Pan> ovvero dove ldecidi tu di montarla...
<Mr_Pan> mount -t ecryptfs /home/tuonomeutente/.Private /mnt/nomecartella
 * Mr_Pan pappa taim 
<calimero_82> buongiorno,ho installato pulseaudio e l ho disinstallato e dopo aver fatto sudo apt autoremove e` scomparso lxde e l ho rimesso tramite il comando sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop, cosa devo fare x vedere cos altro m ha disinstallato? quale log devo vedere?grazie
<calimero_82> ho lubuntu 16.04
<ryuujin> calimero_82: in /var/log/apt ci sono dei file history.log
<calimero_82> grazie
<calimero_82> ryuujin: l ho aperto e ho visto quali m ha tolto, come devo fare per non fare apt install *file, dico per fare in contemporanea tutti
<calimero_82> vabbe` faccio uno alla volta
<ryuujin> calimero_82: puoi dare apt-get install pacchetto1 pacchetto2 e cosi' via
<calimero_82> non devo mettere && per ogni pacchetto?poi ho fatto bene a fare sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop oppure bastava solo reinstallare questi files ryuujin ?
<Mr_Pan> albogast, hai risolto  ?
<AngelKde> ciao a tutti quando avvio ubuntu da live mi da questo errore  [ 0.103876] ACPI Error: [PEGS] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20170531/psargs-364) e normale ?
<gggg> Ho un problema con il mio bluetooth
<gggg> C'è qualcuno che mi puo seguire e aiutare perfavore
<gggg> Ho un Asusu F555l in dual boot con windowa 10 e ubuntu 16.04
<gggg> Ma il mio bluetooth su wind funziona ma su ubuntu pur essendo attivo non rileva e non viene rilevato
<gggg> Qualche consiglio? Ho provato a seguire la guida di ubuntu ma gia al passo 2 non riesco a trovare la directory "examples"
<Mr_Pan> !bluetooth | gggg
<ubot-it> gggg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<gggg> Qyesta la guida che ho appena detto
<Mr_Pan> AngelKde, https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=405081   prova ad usare noacpi
<Mr_Pan> gggg, hai instalalto quanto richeisto  ? Installare i pacchetti bluez, python-gobject e python-dbus necessari a far funzionare gli script presenti nella cartella /usr/share/doc/bluez/examples/.
<gggg> Si tutti installati
<gggg> E al punto successivo che mi da errore dicendomi che non trova la cartella examples
<gggg> E da mesi che ci sto sbattendo e sto per arrivare al punto di comprare un adattatore esterno bluetoot, ma prima volevo vedere se qualcuno aveva qualche soluzione
<Mr_Pan> fermati a bluez e prova a proseguire
<AngelKde> Mr_Pan: vado a provare ,  pero questo e normale ? su alcuni siti dice di aggiornare il bios  cosa che ho gia fatto  e altri dicono che e un bug del kernel , con questo voglio dire  che  in ubuntu funziona tutto  solo non so se preocuparmi per questo errore
<Mr_Pan> gggg, ma hai provato ad instalalre un gestore bluetooth grafico   ?
<Mr_Pan> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/blueman/  <<< tipo questo
<Mr_Pan> AngelKde, non e´preoccupante ... quello che ti sto facendo fare serve, in teoria, per non avere l' errore
<AngelKde> ok grazie Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> gggg, cercalo da SW center
<gggg> Blueman gia provato ma non risolve nulla
<gggg> Il problem è il comando simple-agent
<gggg> Non lo trova
<gggg> Mr_Pan vuoi che ti mando qualche screenshot?
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gggg> Qualche comando?
<mason97> Buongiorno, ho installato da poco ubuntu, sono riuscito ad installare tutte le patch aggiuntive senza problemi però mi sono accorto che non compare lo stato di carica della batteria, quindi non sono in grado di sapere se devo caricare il pc o tra quanto si spegnerà...
<albogast> Carlin0 Mr_Pan eccomi, ho trasferito tutti i files criptati su hd esterno e... non vedo più quasi tutte le parti della Home
<Mr_Pan> albogast, sarebbe a dire ?
<albogast> praticamente era la home criptata?!
<Mr_Pan> albogast, direi di si ...
<albogast> quando cerco di accedere ad esempio a "Documenti" mi dice che "Impossibile trovare il file richiesto. Verificare se scritto correttamente e riprovare."
<albogast> Messaggio d'errore non gestito: Errore nel recuperare informazioni per il file «/home/giovanni/Documenti»: File o directory non esistente
<albogast> sto spostando tutti i miei documenti su hd esterno per reinstallare
<albogast> pensate che possa reinstallare contestuaslmente ad upgrade a Distribuzione più recente?
<Mr_Pan> albogast, ma priam di spostare la cartella criptata tutto funzionva ?
<Mr_Pan> se si e´perche´la cartella criptata veniva decriptata all avvio ...
<albogast> Mr_Pan sì, a parte che stava per impiantarsi tutto per mancanza di spazio
<Mr_Pan> albogast, ok lo spazio e´un altro problema ...
<albogast> Sì, funzionava tutto
<Mr_Pan> ma dentro la cartella criptata hai documenti che ti servono   ?  altriemnti riportala dove stava riavvii.... copi il contenuto su hd esterno e reinstalli ...
<albogast> Il "posto dove stava" non c'è più
<Mr_Pan> ok
<albogast> se adesso faccio Ctrl + H in Home non c'è più niente
<albogast> non saprei proprio come tornare indietro
<albogast> ho un backup
<albogast> aggiornato
<albogast> se apro la gestione Backup non lo sa perché si è incasinato tutto ma esiste, non so se posso ripristinare manualmente e se ne vale la pena
<albogast> non so come salvare i dati di thunderbird, per il resto non importa
<Mr_Pan> albogast, da Thunderbird puoi esportar e
<albogast> okkaz... thunderbird si avvia come nuovo, non ho più i dati dell'account
<albogast> oddio...
<albogast> questa è pesante
<Mr_Pan> perche´ erano nella home criptata
<albogast> oddio
<Mr_Pan> albogast, devi aprire la home criptata ... copiarti i file che stanno li dentro da qualche parte ...
<Mr_Pan> e´da stamatitna che ti si dice ..........
<albogast> ma adesso ceh ho spostato tutto in hd esterno come faccio ad aprirla?
<albogast> devo rimettere tutto a posto
<albogast> ma dove?
<albogast> la directory .private non esiste più
<albogast> inoltre quando ho copiato i documenti da .private alcuni non me li faceva copiare e io cliccavo su "ignora" xché cmq mi stava liberando un sacco di spazio ma ora dove li ritrovo quelli? La cartella è sparita da Home
<albogast> e poi .private in Home era un collegamento...
<albogast> ...a cosa? Non lo so.
<Mr_Pan> albogast, la directory .private dove e´stata copiata !?
<Mr_Pan> albogast, hai scritto di averla copiata su disco sterno .. giusto  ? e allora e´da li che devi provare ad aprirla e recuperare i dati
<Mr_Pan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually    <<<   leggi
<albogast> ho copiato tutti i files contenuti, la directory non me la lasciava copiare
<Mr_Pan> albogast, quindi i contenuti di .private li hai tutti  ?
<albogast> quelli che mi ha copiato sì
<albogast> che casino
<albogast> ho letto il link... temo di non essere in grado :(
<Mr_Pan> albogast, ...
<Mr_Pan> albogast, reisntalla da zero ti conviene
<Mr_Pan> albogast, poi puoi tentare di copiare i file dal disco esterno nella nuova /home e vedere se ti porta dentro i dati di Thunderbird
<Mr_Pan> albogast, ma usi TB in pop ?  cioe´ ti scarichi effettivamente i messaggi sul pc ?
<albogast> Mr_Pan no
<Mr_Pan> albogast, no cosa...
<albogast> :) non uso pop
<Mr_Pan> albogast, e allorala posta te la riscarichi ... che problema c'e´
<albogast> solo che ho un problema con la PEC di Aruba e avevo i messaggi PEC conservati solo su PC
<Mr_Pan> albogast, bene ...
<Mr_Pan> albogast, fai come ti ho scritto
<Mr_Pan> intanto reinstalla ...
<albogast> posso reinstallare  da upgrade?
<Mr_Pan> poi vedi se nei file s che hai copiato cison oquelli relativi a TB
<Mr_Pan> albogast, no niente upgrade
<Mr_Pan> brassa tutto e reinstalal da zero ...
<Mr_Pan> e niente partizione criptate stavolta
<albogast> quindi devo creare disco su chiavetta?
<Mr_Pan> albogast, si
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<albogast> non ho win
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Mr_Pan> da ubuntu
<albogast> A causa del bug #1325801 , non è possibile usare il Creatore dischi di avvio in Ubuntu 14.04 per creare le Live USB di Ubuntu 15.04 e successivi. In questi casi è possibile utilizzare programmi alternativi elencati nella pagina Creazione Live Usb.
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1325801 in ubuntu-cdimage "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<Mr_Pan> albogast, cosa stai usando  ?  la 14.04 e vuoi creare la chiavetta per versione successiva ?  non puoi
<albogast> eh infatti :)
<Mr_Pan> albogast, usa il metodo manuale con dd   da terminale
<albogast> quindi reinstallo 14.04 e upgrado dopo giusto?
<Mr_Pan> albogast, ma non installare la 15.04 e´ fuori supporto
<albogast> ah ok
<Mr_Pan> albogast, metti la 14.04 e poi passi alla 16.04 ..... da lts a lts te lo lascia fare
<Mr_Pan> e comunque la 14.04 e´ancora supportata..
<albogast> ok
<albogast> sto preparando la chiavetta
<Mr_Pan> albogast, bene ... una volta instalalto segui questa guida per upgrade a 16.04 lts   >>>>   https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoXenial
<albogast> scusa se sono un po' gnucco... non ho capito perché non installo subito la 16.04
<albogast> posso mettere quella su USB
<Mr_Pan> albogast, hai detto di non averla...
<Mr_Pan> albogast, se metti la 16.04 su usb meglio
<albogast> ahahah scusa non mi so spiegare
<albogast> sta cosa mi fa sentire proprio una frana
<albogast> la .iso la scarico su HD e poi "brucio" la USB come se fosse un CD?
<albogast> okok scusa la domanda, ho trovato la risposta nel link di prima
<Mr_Pan> albogast, ok con dd
<albogast> Ehm... ??
<albogast> hai detto dd?
<albogast> da terminale
<albogast> mi sa che non so proprio neanche da dove cominciare
<albogast> io pensavo di scaricare la iso, aprirla con il creatore di dischi e taac
<Mr_Pan> albogast, prova se funziona
 * Mr_Pan stacca 
<albogast> Mr_Pan Grazie!! :)
<moreno> ciao o un acer aspire one d250
<moreno> cerco un distribuzione leggera di ubuntu
<neofita> salve a tutti. vorrei abbandonare una volta per tutte windows ma vorrei migrare gradualmente installando linux autonomamente suuna micro sd senza alterare l'hard disk del mio pc. mi date qualche suggerimento per iniziare?
<Mr_Pan> https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/10463/ubuntu-su-scheda-sd
<Mr_Pan> neofita,
<neofita> grazie
<neofita> ancora una domanda...è sufficiente una microsd da 32gb per ubuntu 17?
<Mr_Pan> neofita, si si ma anche da 16 GB
<neofita> perfetto..ora ci provo...grazie ancora
<Mr_Pan> prego neofita
<neofita> come identifico la microsd senza rischiare di fare casini sul mio sistema attuale?
<Mr_Pan> da terminale
<Mr_Pan> df -h
<Mr_Pan> la vedi subito 32 gb
<danielone> buonasera dopo essere saltata la corrente ho un problema di connessione dns_probe_finished config con ubuntu mentre in altri pc tutto ok. Ho provato varie soluzioni in rete ma nulla.Ho notato che resettando il modem poi non mi riconosce la password. Mi conviene reinstallare ubuntu o c'e' quallche modo via terminale? Grazie
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-06
<Taja91> Ciao ragazzi sto avviando la prima volta ubuntu
<Taja91> .
<Taja91> Ma non mi parte sempre...si blocca...fin ora ho fatto solo un avvio dopo recovery...
<calimero_82> salve
<taja91> ciao ragazzi...qualcuno che mi da una mano..ieri sera ho partizionato un hd da 500 gb in 250 dati e gli altri 250 in 170 windows 7 e 80 linux ubuntu...scaricato da questo sito e messo su dvd immagine. Nell'avvio dopo numerosi tentativi dove ho dovuto riavviare perche mi si vedeva tutto nero sono riuscito ad avviarlo....ho scaricato gli aggiornament
<taja91> i e niente..prima di riuscirlo a riavviare c'ho messo abbastanza tra riavvii e le varie opzioni sotto la dicitura ubuntu quando si avvia e ti fa scegliere quale sistema far avviare. Ora ho una scheda geforce 7300 LE ( quella che ho aggiuto io ) mentre la scheda madre ne ha una integrata sempre geforce 7020..ora mi chiedo come posso risolvere questa
<taja91>  situazione..il sistema ubunto e difficilmente avviabile e quell'unica volta che sono riuscito è lentissimo..e non mi apre nessuna applicazione ne mozzilla ne nulla...praticamente carica e poi mi scompare dalle attività...che devo fare?ho sbagliato qualcosa? quando provo ad avviarlo mi fa mettere la password clicco accedi e nulla carica poi si bloc
<taja91> ca e diventa nero..a volte mentre carica poi ad un tratto mi fa inserire la password nuovamente..le caratteristiche del mio pc sono : Amd athlon II 250 processor 3.01 ghz ram 4 gb
<fabio_cc> taja91, avviando in live funziona correttamente?
<rambo1> buongiorno ragazzi. io ho ubuntu 16.04 LTS ma ogni tot mi si spegne il pc da solo e per la seconda volta per fare reboot ho dovuto usare il comando fsck da inittrams
<rambo1> come mai?
<Mr_Pan> rambo1, e come mai pensi che sia legata ad ubuntu questa anomalia?
<Mr_Pan> potrebbe essere semplicemente un problema hw ...
<Mr_Pan> alimentatore, ventola processore che non funzione correttamente e manda in overheating il processor estesso con relativo blocco ..
<rambo1> prima di controllare l'hardware e spendere soldi volevo essere sicuro non fosse un problema di software
<rambo1> temevo anche io fosse la ventola
<Mr_Pan> rambo1, difficile...
<Mr_Pan> controllare che sia un probema sw ...
<Mr_Pan> io guarderei prima hw ...
<rambo1> ok, grazie
<rambo1> farò cosi
<Mr_Pan> desktop o laptop  ?
<Mr_Pan> se dekstop aprilo fai una pulizia gnerale   controlla il corretto funzionamento delle ventole
<rambo1> desktop
<rambo1> quindi lo apro e lo pulisco
<Mr_Pan> ma accertati anch eche l'alimentatore funzioni correttamentte
<Mr_Pan> quanto e´ vecchio questo dekstop ?
<taja91> @fabio_cc sono nuovo non so come si fa ad avviarlo live...io l'ho installato su hd..
<Mr_Pan> taja91, da cosa lo hai instalalto  ?  usb ?   dvd ?
<taja91> DVD
<Mr_Pan> taja91, perfetto devi far partire il tuo pc selzionando il dvd come periferica di avvio ... di solito esiste un tasto funzione (che varia da pc a pc) che permette di selezionar ela periferica di avvio
<Mr_Pan> oppure devi accedere al BIOS ed impostare l aperiferica dvd come prima nell'apposita lista
<taja91> quindi cambio il boot e metto dvd
<Mr_Pan> esatto
<taja91> con il dvd inserito..
<Mr_Pan> taja91, e certo .. .altrimenti che avvii!?!
<taja91> quindi ora provo a verificare se da dvd il sistema gira e apre e funziona...poi rientro e vi faccio sapere ok?
<Mr_Pan> ok puoi lanciare firefox da live e collegarti qui
<Mr_Pan>  lascialo andare per un po´ per capire s esi blocca causa riscaldamento
<taja91> ok faccio il tutto e provo a collegarmi da li...se riesco
<rambo1> mr pan il mio pc ha quasi tre anni
<rambo1> comprato assemblato online
<rambo1> l'alimentatore consiste nel solo filo giusto?
<Mr_Pan> oko quindi abbstanza recente .. se vecchio ti avrei detto di controllare la pasta termica del procio
<Mr_Pan> rambo1, fai la prova in live
<Mr_Pan> rambo1, la ventola ...
<rambo1> come faccio?
<Mr_Pan> rambo1,  a fare cosa?!
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> cambia canale che qui stiamo andando OT
<rambo1> ok
<taja91> eccomi..sta funzionando a quanto pare
<fabio_cc> taja91, vediamo che driver usa in live: nel terminale dai sudo lshw -C video
<fabio_cc> !paste | taja91
<ubot-it> taja91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<taja91> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26529981/
<fabio_cc> taja91, ok, in live usa il driver libero nouveau e funziona correttamente
<fabio_cc> taja91, pensi che facendo dei tentativi riesci ad avviare nuovamente il sistema installato? non è necessario fare il login
<taja91> senza fare il login quasi sempre
<fabio_cc> taja91, una volta che arrivi alla schermata di login, premi ctrl+alt+f1, fai il login testuale, dai nuovamente questo comando e fai una foto allo schermo
<taja91> e al login che succede il casino...che diventa nero oppure non mi fa entrare
<CltrAltDelicious> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> taja91, non ti fa entrare in che senzo?
<fabio_cc> *senso
<fabio_cc> !ciao | CltrAltDelicious
<ubot-it> CltrAltDelicious: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<taja91> che non mi carica il sistema...diventa tutto nero...oppure mi carica ma non mi fa aprire nulla
<fabio_cc> taja91, ok
<taja91> login testuale in che senso
<fabio_cc> taja91, allora va bene anche in console TTY
<taja91> scusate ma non mi fa mettere ne punti interrogativi ne nulla
<fabio_cc> taja91, voglio capire che driver carica
<CltrAltDelicious> dopo l'avanzamento da xubuntu 17.04 a xubuntu 17.10 ho un problema con la schermata di login... qualcuno può aiutarmi??? grazie :)
<fabio_cc> taja91, che vuol dire che non ti fa mettere i punti interrogativi?
<taja91> _____
<taja91> ecco cosa mi esce se vado per mettere il punto interrogativo
<fabio_cc> taja91, hai la tastiera inglese impostata
<fabio_cc> taja91, se nel terminale dai: setxkbmap it    dovresti essere a posto
<fabio_cc> taja91, ma tanto sei in live, poco importa
<fabio_cc> taja91, allora riguardo il login testuale: una volta che arrivi alla schermata di login, premi ctrl+alt+f1 e inserisci nome utente e password per fare il login testuale
<taja91> ok? perfetto funziona..quindi ricapitolando levo il dvd riavvio entro nel login
<fabio_cc> taja91, la password non la vedi, nemmeno gli asterischi, ma in realtà la scrive
<taja91> poi faccio la foto
<fabio_cc> taja91, non subito la foto
<taja91> in caso se riesco a entrare mi collego da li..altrimenti rimetto il dvd e rientro da qua giusto?
<taja91> e quando la faccio?
<fabio_cc> taja91, prima fai il login testuale come ti ho detto e fai il comando sudo lshw -C video
<fabio_cc> *dai il comando
<fabio_cc> taja91, fai la foto al risultato
<fabio_cc> taja91, login testuale vuol dire che hai solo il terminale, niente grafica
<fabio_cc> taja91, quindi poi per tornare qua dovrai per forza usare il live DVD
<fabio_cc> taja91, per riavviare il pc dai sudo reboot
<taja91> ok
<taja91> provo...a fra poco
<fabio_cc> taja91, segnati queste cose prima di riavviare
<taja91> chiaro
<fabio_cc> :)
<CltrAltDelicious> nessuno?
<fabio_cc> CltrAltDelicious, descrivi il problema
<CltrAltDelicious> dopo l'avanzamento da xubuntu 17.04 a xubuntu 17.10 ho un problema con la schermata di login... qualcuno può aiutarmi??? grazie :)
<fabio_cc> CltrAltDelicious, questo lo avevi già scritto
<CltrAltDelicious> ricopiato :)
<CltrAltDelicious> allora
<fabio_cc> CltrAltDelicious, ma secondo te è possibile rispondere solo con queste informazioni?
<CltrAltDelicious> prima era impostato al login automatico senza schermata di login
<CltrAltDelicious> dopo l'aggiornamento mi compare la schermata di login, ci metto la pass (assolutamente corretta) e mi rimbalza di nuovo al login
<CltrAltDelicious> ctrl+alt+f1 e startx è l'unico modo di avviare
<CltrAltDelicious> ho impostato allora il login senza l'inserimento della pass, ma non cambia nulla, mi rimbalza sempre alla schermata di login
<CltrAltDelicious> rimosso e "purgato" completamente lightdm, reinstallato (compreso le dipendenze che ha disinstallato) ma non è cambiato assolutamente nulla
<Mr_Pan> CltrAltDelicious, usi wayland  ?
<CltrAltDelicious> è di default su xubuntu?
<taja91> eccomi...la foto come te la invio_
<Mr_Pan> sulla 17.10 si ma al login pui anche scegliere di cambiare ...
<fabio_cc> image | taja91
<fabio_cc> !image | taja91
<ubot-it> taja91: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> taja91, altra cosa, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<taja91> 17.10
<Mr_Pan> CltrAltDelicious, quando arrii al login puoi selezionare la sessione X ... prova e vedi se ti da ancora problemi
<fabio_cc> taja91, ok allora forse il problema è questo, comunque intanto vediamo questa foto
<CltrAltDelicious> si
<CltrAltDelicious> anche cambiando sessione il risultato è lo stesso
<fabio_cc> CltrAltDelicious, prova così: fai login testuale e dai il comando sudo rm ~/.xauthority
<CltrAltDelicious> ok
<fabio_cc> CltrAltDelicious, dubito, ma vale la pena provare
<fabio_cc> CltrAltDelicious, soprattutto se startx lo hai avviato con sudo
<CltrAltDelicious> no no
<taja91> all- indirizzo prnscr aggiungi iax2tp
<CltrAltDelicious> startx da mio utente
<taja91> che ho fatto la foto col cell
<fabio_cc> CltrAltDelicious, per il login testuale fai ctrl+alt+F1 e poi per tornare ctrl+alt+F7
<CltrAltDelicious> si :)
<fabio_cc> CltrAltDelicious, ok, ma tenta lo stesso
<CltrAltDelicious> niente
<CltrAltDelicious> rimbalza lo stesso
<taja91> si vede fabio_
<fabio_cc> taja91, ok, il problema potrebbe eesere wayland
<fabio_cc> taja91, si si
<Mr_Pan> CltrAltDelicious, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Mr_Pan>     << da terminale
<CltrAltDelicious> sapresti dirmi dove posso saltare la schermata di login? di solito lo seleziono durante l'installazione, ma ora non so dove andare a guardare... ed in rete c'è poco
<CltrAltDelicious> già fatto
<fabio_cc> taja91, quando arrivi alla schermata di login, cambia sessione usa X invece che wayland
<Mr_Pan> CltrAltDelicious, hai xubuntu esatto  ?
<taja91> quindi nelle opzioni seleziono quella
<Mr_Pan> CltrAltDelicious, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/DisplayManager/LightDM    <<< qui la guida
<CltrAltDelicious> si
<taja91> infatti mi sembre che l-ultima volta che sono entrato ho usato quella..pero ripeto non mi apriva nulla neanche la finestra mozzilla..ho dovuto riavviae
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> taja91, ubuntu on xorg?
<taja91> non lo so..
<taja91> cioe si avvia io anziche fare log in normale che devo fare_ vado nelle opzioni e clicco sulla x_ ora mi sfugge un attimo la schermata
<fabio_cc> taja91, le opzioni dovrebbero essere solo Ubuntu e Ubuntu on Xorg, è importante che tu sia sicuro
<fabio_cc> adesso mi devo assentare per un po'
<CltrAltDelicious> ok... l'autologin è impostato
<CltrAltDelicious> non va
<CltrAltDelicious> il file lightdm.conf è a posto
<taja91> quindi vedo se ce ubutuno on xorg
<taja91> ma tu intendi sempre nalla fase dove prima ho fatto il login manuale
<taja91> qualcun altro oltre il gentilissimo fabio che mi segue un attimo
<Mr_Pan> taja91, se avvii il pc quando arrivi al login ci deve essere un´icona (ingranaggio?) che ti permetet di scegliere Ubuntu on Xorg ... seleziona quello e prova ad entrare
<Mr_Pan> CltrAltDelicious, anche tu hai provato ad usare Xorg  ?
<CltrAltDelicious> beh, no
<CltrAltDelicious> credo che il problema sia legato esclusivamente a lightdm
<CltrAltDelicious> infatti se avvio la sessione manualmente va tranquillo
<CltrAltDelicious> il problema è che appare "per forza" la schermata di login
<CltrAltDelicious> anche se è impostato a non farlo
<CltrAltDelicious> ora provo a mettere slim
<Mr_Pan> ok...
<Mr_Pan> CltrAltDelicious, ma hai il problema che anche mettendo utente/password da lightdm non accedi.. ti rimbalza al login ... viene da se che anche autologin non funzionera´
<Mr_Pan> io testerei prima Xorg e vedrei come va ...
<CltrAltDelicious> infatti
<CltrAltDelicious> ma ora so che l'autologin è attivo... prima non lo sapevo :)
<CltrAltDelicious> perfetto, slim funziona
<CltrAltDelicious> ora imposto l'autologin su slim e sono a posto
<CltrAltDelicious> il punto è che veramente avrei preferito sistemare lightdm, ma non riesco più a capire dov'è finita la path delle sessioni in queste ultime versioni di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> CltrAltDelicious, ok
<CltrAltDelicious> ok, diciamo che non ho risolto ma ho tamponato
<CltrAltDelicious> sostituito lightdm con slim ed impostato il login automatico del mio utente nel file di configurazione di slim
<Mr_Pan> si ma se ti fa autologin cosa importa avere lightdmm o slim  ?  tanto non lo vedi ...
<CltrAltDelicious> lo so :)
<CltrAltDelicious> ma sarebbe stato meglio risolvere un problema piuttosto che tamponarlo
<Mr_Pan> CltrAltDelicious, per come la vedo io il risulta conta .. cose banali cone il tipo di login (che non usi) ... bah .. .
<Mr_Pan> CltrAltDelicious, no e´facile capire cosa hai fatto o modificato e dove ...
<CltrAltDelicious> beh, certo, ma rimane lo stesso un po' di amaro non essendo riusciti a fare qualcosa li.... :)
<taja91> ragazzi se vado su dischi e verifico le partizioni, noto che lo spazio che mi ero creato di 90 gb per inserire linux lo rileva a sua volta diviso in due spazi è normale?
<fabio_cc> rieccomi
<fabio_cc> taja91, manda screenshot
<taja91> come si fa su ubuntu? alt e stamp?
<fabio_cc> taja91, solo stamp
<taja91> e poi come la mando ? e soprattutto dove la salva?
<fabio_cc> taja91, ti permette di selezionare la cartella di destinazione, quella predefinita è Immagini
<fabio_cc> !image | taja91
<ubot-it> taja91: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<taja91> perfetto grazie..mi segno tutto che qua è un casino altrimenti
<taja91> http://prntscr.com/iayb1o
<fabio_cc> taja91, si è normalissimo, è una partizione estesa che contiene una sola partizione, per questo è mostrata così
<fabio_cc> taja91, scegliendo Ubuntu on Xorg il sistema funziona correttamente?
<taja91> scusate ragazzi non ho visto nulla il pc si è bloccato e non mi faceva fare nulla ho dovuto riavviare e non ho letto cosa avete scritto..
<fabio_cc> [16:46:10] <fabio_cc> taja91, si è normalissimo, è una partizione estesa che contiene una sola partizione, per questo è mostrata così
<taja91> quando si incanta che si muove solo il cursore ma non ti fa cliccare niente che bisogna fare?
<fabio_cc> [16:51:22] <fabio_cc> taja91, scegliendo Ubuntu on Xorg il sistema funziona correttamente?
<fabio_cc> taja91, be per evitare un riavvio forzato, puoi provare a fare login testuale con ctrl+alt+f1 e a dare sudo reboot
<taja91> @fabio_cc onestamente ogni tanto si blocca...all'avvio noto come se lo schermo diventa tutto nero e poi riprende l'immagine...prima quando ho riavviato ad esemio ho dovuto riavviare perche vedevo solo cursore e due quadrati arancione
<taja91> per quanto riguarda la partizione quindi lascio stare cosi non la devo eliminare ed estendere la 5 giusto?
<taja91> boh guardando la segnalazione leggendo tra le varie cose...problema kerneloops..
<fabio_cc> taja91, si per la partizione lascia tutti così
<fabio_cc> taja91, forse si può provare con dei driver proprietari per la scheda video
<fabio_cc> taja91, nel terminale dai il comando: ubuntu-drivers devices
<fabio_cc> !paste | taja91
<ubot-it> taja91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<taja91> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26530577/
<fabio_cc> taja91, è possibile provare il nvidia-304
<fabio_cc> taja91, puoi installarlo da "driver aggiuntivi"
<taja91> e dove trovo la voce driver aggiuntivi?
<taja91> non ho un programma che mi fa tutto da solo e mi scarica i driver per avere massima compatibilità?
<fabio_cc> taja91, non c'è la dash in ubuntu 17.10?
<taja91> che è la dash?
<fabio_cc> taja91, una casella di testo dove scrivi il nome di quello che cerchi
<taja91> c'è una lente con scritto digita per cercare
<fabio_cc> taja91, prova
<taja91> gia fatto non mi trova nulla
<fabio_cc> taja91, software-properties-gtk
<fabio_cc> taja91, scrivilo nel terminale, poi tab driver aggiuntivi
<taja91> ho scritto la prima riga non esce
<taja91> devo scrivere prima riga piu tab che non so che e driver aggiuntivi?
<fabio_cc> taja91, nel terminale digita: software-properties-gtk
<fabio_cc> taja91, poi previ invio
<taja91> fatto..ma non fa nulla...
<fabio_cc> taja91, dovrebbe aprirsi una finestra
<taja91> negativo
<fabio_cc> taja91, ma cosa scrive sul terminale?
<taja91> copio e incollo quello che mi hai scritto
<fabio_cc> taja91, non cosa scrivi tu
<fabio_cc> taja91, cosa appare sul terminale
<taja91> zero
<taja91> nulla
<taja91> se provo a chiudere mi dice che è in esecuzione
<fabio_cc> appunto, dovrebbe aprirsi una finestra, una applicazione grafica
<gigirock> taja91, se chiudi la finestra del terminale ti dice che e' in esecuzione cosa ?
<taja91> un processo in questa finestra è ancora in esecuzione se chiudi il processo verra interrotto
<fabio_cc> taja91, vabbè chiudi tutto e riapri il terminale
<fabio_cc> taja91, sudo apt install nvidia-304
<taja91> sta facendo
<fabio_cc> taja91, ok, ovviamente se ottieni strani messaggi dillo
<taja91> per ora avanza tutto ok..
<fabio_cc> taja91, quando ha finito, riavvia e mi raccomando, come sessione scegli sempre ubuntu on xorg
<fabio_cc> taja91, dopo di faccio disabilitare wayland in modo definitivo
<fabio_cc> *ti faccio
<taja91> ma che differenza ci sono tra i due?
<fabio_cc> taja91, adesso stai installando i driver nvidia proprietari
<fabio_cc> taja91, fin'ora hai utilizzato quelli liberi, i noveau, che solitamente vanno benissimo
<fabio_cc> taja91, per quanto riguarda wayland, purtroppo da molti problemi
<Taja91> Niente bloccato al 79 %
<Taja91> Firefox si è bloccato ora sono dal cell
<Taja91> !imagr
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imagr'
<Taja91> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> Taja91, al 79% cosa?
<fabio_cc> Taja91, dell'installazione?
<Taja91> http://prntscr.com/iaz3ht
<Taja91> Ora il pc è fermo e non risponde a niente
<fabio_cc> Taja91, se riesci a fare login testuale dai sudo reboot, altrimenti forza il riavvio
<Carlin0> Taja91, prova ctrl + alt + f1
<ryuujin> fabio_cc: usa gli CTRL+ALT+STAMP+ (in sequenza) R poi E poi S poi U poi B
<ryuujin> per effettuare un reboot sicuro, senza perdita di dati
<fabio_cc> ryuujin, i magic sys rq non sono abilitati di default, direi
<ryuujin> scusa.. R E I S U B
<ryuujin> fabio_cc: boh.. di solito sulle mie installazioni li troo abilitati
<fabio_cc> ryuujin, ubuntu?
<Carlin0> ma ctrl + alt + stamp non fa lo screenshot ?
<ryuujin> ALT+MAIUSC+STAMP
<ryuujin> boh
<fabio_cc> ryuujin, non sono attivi di default
<Taja91> Nulla
<Guest81742> buonasera, ho ubuntu server 16.04 con un mio sito di prova e non ricordo cosa ho cambiato ma adesso mi dice che non ho i permessi per accedere al sito err 403
<Taja91> procedo con il tasto sulla torre
<ryuujin> fabio_cc: boh... ho appena provato sulla mint installata qui accanto a me...
<fabio_cc> ryuujin, ma parliamo di ubuntu
<Guest81742> come posso risolvere
<Carlin0> Guest81742, ricordandoti cosa hai cambiato
<Carlin0> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Guest81742> eh non lo ricordo
<ryuujin> fabio_cc: hai ragione, ho letto ora: da ubuntu 12.04 sysrq disabilitati per fix di un bug (in pratica, una zozzura)
<fabio_cc> ryuujin, ok
<fabio_cc> ryuujin, comunque è alt+stamp, maiusc non c'è
<ryuujin> Guest81742: vieni in chat, non essendo un problema strettamente relativo ad ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Taja91, si forza il riavvio
<ryuujin> !chat | Guest81742
<ubot-it> Guest81742: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> Taja91, quando hai fatto, nel terminale digita: sudo apt -f install
<Taja91> Comando non trovato dice
<fabio_cc> Taja91, controlla quello che hai digitato
<fabio_cc> torno fra un po'
<Taja91> mi dice è dpkg è stato interrotto
<Taja91> e necessario esegure dpkg configire -a per correggere il problema
<Taja91> adesso sto correggendo...ho eseguito il comando
<Taja91> installazaione completata
<taja91> !ipast
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ipast'
<taja91> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<taja91> @fabio_cc https://paste.ubuntu.com/26530817/
<Taja91> Boh vabbe ho riavviato dopo aver completato la procedura e mo manco alla pagine del log in riesco ad arrivare vedo solo il cursore...che astio
<fabio_cc> taja91, situazione?
<taja91> eccomi
<taja91> allora ho fatto come mi hai detto..ho corretto il comando...mi è comparsa la schermata che ti ho postato dopodiche trovo nel programma dei softwere i driver e mi dice che ho installato nvidia e quindi devo riavviare per rendere le modifiche utilizzabili..riavvio e niente ora neanche la pagina del login vedo...mi rimane solo il cursore che si muove
<taja91> su uno sfondo tutto nero...
<fabio_cc> taja91, che roba, ma con ubuntu 16.04 avevi questi problemi? perché io credo che dipenda tutto da 17.10
<taja91> ora sono entrato da win7 ma onestamente non so come fare..ho provato ad entrare anche dalle altre recovery che ti da all'inizio quando puoi scegliere tra win7 e ubuntu
<taja91> io non ho mai avuto ubuntu
<taja91> è la prima volta che lo installo
<fabio_cc> taja91, avresti fatto molto meglio a mettere 16.04
<fabio_cc> taja91, comunque, se entri da recovery togliamo i driver nvidia proprietari
<taja91> eh ma sai entro nella pagina..mi da il dowload francamente non vado a pensare che non è affidabile
<taja91> non mi entra da nessuna parte il maledetto
<fabio_cc> taja91, recovery parte per fora
<taja91> io tipo sull'opzione altro su ubunto ho due versioni con due altrettanti recovery
<fabio_cc> forza
<taja91> guarda ci riprovo...ma senno toglierli facendolo partire da dvd no?
<fabio_cc> taja91, quando parte da dvd sei su un sistema indipendente da quello installato, bisognerebbe usare chroot per accedere al sistema installato ma non è semplicissimo
<taja91> guarda riprovo con la recovery..adesso entro dal cell con la chat..e vediamo se cambia qualcosa..
<fabio_cc> taja91, se entri da recovery, dai sudo apt purge nvidia-304
<taja91> ok
<taja91> sempre da terminale giusto?
<fabio_cc> taja91, da recovery è solo testuale, si
<fabio_cc> niente grafica
<Taja91> Non devo schiacciare c mentre lanfreccetta sta su ubuntu giusto?
<fabio_cc> Taja91, no no
<Taja91> Deevo andare su opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Taja91, si, recovery mode
<Taja91> ho 4 righe
<Taja91> due versioni con due recovery mode
<fabio_cc> Taja91, dovresti scegliere la versione superiore, dovrebbe essere quella in alto
<Taja91> 4.13.032 e 4.13.0.21
<fabio_cc> 4.13.0.32
<Taja91> Ok me la da sia senza tra parentesi recoery mode sia con
<fabio_cc> Taja91, recovery mode
<Taja91> Procedo
<fabio_cc> Taja91, altrimenti tenta l'avvio normale
<Taja91> in eecovery vedo tutto nero..si intravede lievemente come se ci fossero dei piccoli lampi
<Taja91> Eccomi spento e riacceso lo schermo
<Taja91> vedo varie opzioni
<Taja91> resume clean dpkg
<Taja91> fsck
<Taja91> Grub network root sistem summary
<fabio_cc> Taja91, scegli Root
<Taja91> Metto il codice che mi hai drtto prima?
<fabio_cc> Taja91, si
<fabio_cc> Taja91, sudo apt purge nvidia-304
<Taja91> Non mi fa scrivere
<fabio_cc> Taja91, cosa vedi?
<Taja91> devo premere enter for maintenance o d to continue
<Taja91> control d to continue
<Taja91> Mi dice questo in basso
<fabio_cc> Taja91, non mi ricordo, prova enter
<Taja91> Ora mi fa scrivee
<fabio_cc> Taja91, ok: sudo apt purge nvidia-304
<Taja91> Mi da errore
<fabio_cc> Taja91, che errore?
<Taja91> Imppossibile accedere all area di stato di dpkg
<Taja91> file sistem in sola lettura
<Taja91> tutto unpapiro di roba
<fabio_cc> Taja91, si scusa
<fabio_cc> Taja91, mount -o remount,rw /
<Taja91> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> Taja91, poi inoltre sudo non serve, in recovery mode sei già root
<Taja91> http://prntscr.com/ib0nxm
<Taja91> Quindi che scrivo?
<fabio_cc> Taja91, mount -o remount,rw /
<Taja91> Scritto con e senza virgola iniziale con la prima m ha scritto qualcosa
<fabio_cc> virgola?
<fabio_cc> Taja91, il comando è: mount -o remount,rw /
<fabio_cc> Taja91, non dovrebbe scrivere nulla
<Taja91> Ok fatto...
<Taja91> Allpra
<Taja91> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Taja91> http://prntscr.com/ib0ril
<fabio_cc> Taja91, ok ora apt purge nvidia-304
<Taja91> Fatto
<Taja91> riavvio?
<fabio_cc> Taja91, si: reboot
<Taja91> Sono di nuono dentro
<fabio_cc> Taja91, tornato come prima?
<Taja91> si
<Taja91> asp che mi collego dal pc
<Mr_Pan> fabio_cc, applausi
<taja91> eccomi
<Mr_Pan> per la pazienza
<fabio_cc> Mr_Pan, lol
<taja91> ah sei un grande fabio davvero
<taja91> grazie
<fabio_cc> taja91, faccio quello che posso, ma ho il sospetto che se mettessi ubuntu 16.04 non avresti questi problemi
<taja91> eh..ma è una versione appena uscita?io non mi rendo conto..
<fabio_cc> taja91, non so il perché dei blocchi improvvisi, a quanto pare li hai pure senza wayland
<fabio_cc> taja91, no no, 16.04 è più vecchia (aprile 2016)
<taja91> si intendevo questa che ho messo io..
<taja91> non vorrei fosse troppo potente e il mio pc fatica..
<fabio_cc> taja91, no è più nuova (ottobreo 2017)
<fabio_cc> taja91, non credo sia un problema di prestazioni, che pc hai?
<taja91> ah dai.quindi abbastanza rodata..
<taja91> un dual core
<taja91> athlon
<fabio_cc> taja91, ah si, lo avevi scritto su all'inizio
<Mr_Pan> circa 3 ore fa... :P
<fabio_cc> taja91, lol
<taja91> non vorrei che la scheda grafica che ho aggiunto rispetto a quella che ho di serie sta andando in malora
<fabio_cc> taja91, ma lo avevi provato anche senza quella aggiuntiva?
<taja91> perche questa che ho messo seppur piu potente 7300 Le ha parecchi anni ...mentre quella inserita nella scheda madre è geforce 7030
<taja91> eh no...dovrei toglierla dalla scheda madre e inserire il cavo video sulla scheda madre
<taja91> perche a voltequando tipo apro le impostazioni..mi va via l'immagine
<taja91> oppure è il monitor...perche tipo prima quando ero in recovery vedevo lampi sotto lo schermo...spento e riacceso e mi è comparsa la schermata che tutto il pomeriggio non mi compariva....quindi non so che pensare...io volendo ho un altro schermo a fianco di questo
<fabio_cc> taja91, non saprei ti accadono cose un po' strano, anche perché in modalità testo non si dovrebbero avere questi problemi
<fabio_cc> *strane
<taja91> non vorrei fosse corrotto il file del sistema operativo quando l'ho scaricato
<taja91> io non ho fatto la verifica dell'integrita come consigliava di fare perche cliccando sul link non mi apriva nessuna pagina
<fabio_cc> taja91, questa avevo già deciso di fartela fare, anzi direi che sia il momento
<fabio_cc> taja91, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<fabio_cc> taja91, gli hash sono qui: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<taja91> cioe che devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> taja91, da terminale vai nella cartella dove hai la iso usata per far ela chiavetta
<taja91> ok metto il file che ho su windows sulla home di ubuntu e seguo come nell'esempio giusto?
<Mr_Pan> md5sum <nome file .iso>    avrai un codice come risultato lo devi confrontar econ quelli nella pagina sopra
<Mr_Pan> se corrisponde tutto ok
<Mr_Pan> taja91, ok
<fabio_cc> taja91, ma la pennetta l'hai creata da win? con che programma?
<taja91> ho fatto il dvd
<fabio_cc> taja91, ok
<Mr_Pan> taja91, puoi far eil controllo md5 anche da windows leggi nella pagina ......
<taja91> su win7 ho cliccato sul file tasto destro e ho fatto masterizza immagine su disco
<fabio_cc> taja91, vabè, da win o da ubuntu, basta che lo fai :)
<porpora> buona sera. Ho installato Ubuntu 17.10 e mi sono accorto che non è possibile fare copia-incolla dei file, o meglio, non e possibile incollare su chiavetta usb
<fabio_cc> taja91, controllato l'md5sum?
<fabio_cc> porpora, dai il comando mount e metti il risultato su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | porpora
<ubot-it> porpora: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<taja91> allora fabio ho scaricato il programmino da windows perche prima ubuntu mi si è bloccato...in pratica invio il file al programmino...lui mi calcola un codice...vado nella pagina dei codici prendo il primo codice ed è uguale a quello che mi ha calcolato lui...se ho fatto bene il file è buono
<fabio_cc> taja91, se è uguale hai fatto bene e la iso è ok
<taja91> si tanto praticamente non so se sai come è fatto il programmino..io inviandolo a lui nella finestra o tre righe..percorso un codice che me lo da lui dopo qualche secondo e una riga vuota dove inserire ad uno ad uno i codici per la comparazione...a me alla fine corrisponde al primo codice su quella pagina..
<fabio_cc> taja91, questo, no? 773c839d24cf91c394aca6f1b9cd40da *ubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<taja91> si esatto
<fabio_cc> taja91, allora tutto ok con la iso
<taja91> a me quel codice compare una volta inviato il file al programma...
<fabio_cc> taja91, si perché lo calcola, se combacia allora tutto ok
<taja91> boh io non so che fare..quando si blocca si blocca...non c'è verso...devo riavviare con il tasto sula torretta
<fabio_cc> taja91, comunque, se da win il pc funziona correttamente escluderei problemi HW, a questo punto, soprattutto se non hai installato da molto tempo, ti consiglierei di scaricare e provare ubuntu 16.04.3
<fabio_cc> taja91, che puoi scaricare da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.3/ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<taja91> si da win non arrivo mai al punto di fare il reset da tasto del case
<taja91> se apro un programma non mi parte l'immagine dello schermo
<taja91> li dopo un po sembra non giri per niente
<taja91> però non mi pare di avere un pc schifoso da non poter mettere l'ultima versione di ubuntu..è assurdo
<fabio_cc> taja91, aspetta, da win hai dei problemi o no?
<taja91> no
<fabio_cc> taja91, ok
<fabio_cc> taja91, non è un problema di prestazioni
<taja91> anche se è un po incasinato e pieno di errori e sarebbe da formattare
<fabio_cc> taja91, ubuntu 17.10 ha un certo numero di problemi
<taja91> voi avete ancora la vecchia versione?
<taja91> o siete passati a questa?
<fabio_cc> taja91, ti consiglierei di usare ubuntu 16.04 in attesa dell'uscita di ubuntu 18.04
<fabio_cc> taja91, io si, ma ognuno fa quello che vuole
<taja91> si vecchia versione?
<fabio_cc> taja91, ovviamente non a tutti da problemi
<fabio_cc> taja91, si, ubuntu 16.04
<taja91> ma tipo ora come dovrei procedere?
<taja91> elimino la partizione
<fabio_cc> taja91, fai una copia dei tuoi dati, poi scarichi la iso di ubuntu 16.04.3 dal link che ti ho dato e crei la pennetta
<taja91> non ho nulla su quella partzione
<fabio_cc> taja91, ok meglio
<taja91> eccetto ubuntu l'ho messo questa notte
<fabio_cc> taja91, devi ripetere l'installazione di ubuntu, dovresti trovare l'opzione per sovrascriverlo sulla stessa partizione
<taja91> ma se ad esempio da windows elimino direttamente il volume?
<fabio_cc> taja91, no
<taja91> in modo che poi quando vado a far ripartire ubuntu mi trova spazio non allocato e me la ricolloca la?
<fabio_cc> taja91, non so dove hai installato grub
<taja91> in una partizione tutta sua
<taja91> frutto di un ristringimento della C che da 250gb l'ho fatta passare a 140 e mi ha fatto80 gb di spazio non allocato
<fabio_cc> taja91, potresti farlo, ma se pialli il grub, non potrai riavviare windows fino a quando non installi nuovamente ubuntu
<taja91> in che senso piallo il grub?
<fabio_cc> taja91, in fase di installazione, non so dove lo hai installato
<fabio_cc> taja91, ad un certo punto te lo chiede
<taja91> l'ho inserito nella partizione non allocata
<fabio_cc> taja91, parlo del del bootloader, non di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> taja91, ripeti l'installazione, ci dovrebbe essere l'opzione per sostituire l'installazione di ubuntu, ci pensa lui a formattare la partizione
<taja91> ah ok..
<taja91> vabbe rimando la faccenda a un altro giorno perche altrimenti qua finisco che non studio per stare dietro a questa cosa
<taja91> comunque grazie per il supporto...
<fabio_cc> taja91, prego
<taja91> questi giorni provo a vedere come gira se magari qualche aggiornamento mi risolve qualcosa altrimenti provvedo poi a sovrascrivere con il precedente
<fabio_cc> taja91, ok, ma è abbastanza evidente, ti si è bloccato già alcune volte stasera
<taja91> beh si chiaro..è evidente che non va..
<fabio_cc> taja91, allora buono studio
<taja91> grazie fabio..ci risentiamo presto..per tua sfortuna ahahah
<fabio_cc> lol
<fabio_cc> taja91, son curioso di sapere se con 16.04 il sistema funziona, il tuo problema è strano
<taja91> eh pure io infatti sono andato a prendere la pennetta in auto da 8 gb...una di 4 non è sufficente per fare una penna immagine anche se ubuntu pesa solo 1.5gb? non mi vogio bruciare un altro dvd
<fabio_cc> taja91, va bene anche quella da 4
<taja91> c'è qualche programma su win7?per la penna immagine?
<fabio_cc> !usbwin | taja91
<ubot-it> taja91: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<taja91> quindi per avviare da usb devo cambiare il boot da unita dvd a mettere prioritaria le unità flash usb giusto?
<fabio_cc> taja91, si, oppure usare la combinazione di tasti all'avvio per far compare il menu di boot e scegliere da quale unità avviare
<fabio_cc> taja91, ti conviene di mettere l'hd per ultimo in modo da poter avviare indifferentemente con dvd o usb
<taja91> ora ci provo sperando di non fare un casino con le partizioni
<taja91> mi collego dal cell almeno se ho bisogno mi supporti
<fabio_cc> taja91, non so se mi trovi, comunque tu chiedi ci sono anche altre persone qui :)
<Mr_Pan> fabio_cc, lui vuole solo te  :P
<fabio_cc> lol
<francesco> ciao
<francesco> ho appena installato ubuntu ma sulla tastiera del mio T430 IBM portatile non va il FN+F7 ovvero accendere il led per illuminare la tastiera
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-07
<frances> ciao
<frances> chi mi può aiutarE?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | frances
<ubot-it> frances: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nuovo> Buon giorno a tutti
<nuovo> su ubuntu lancio il seguente comando
<ryuujin> !ciao | nuovo
<ubot-it> nuovo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nuovo> sudo apt-get install git build-essential cmake libuv1-dev libmicrohttpd-dev
<nuovo> ma il terminale mi restituisce questo output
<nuovo> Reading package lists... Done
<nuovo> Building dependency tree
<nuovo> Reading state information... Done
<nuovo> E: Unable to locate package libuv1-dev
<nuovo> come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> !info libuv1-dev
<ubot-it> libuv1-dev (source: libuv1): asynchronous event notification library - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1 (xenial), package size 75 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Carlin0> nuovo, su che versione di ubuntu ?
<nuovo> se non sbaglio è la 12
<Carlin0> la 12 è fuori supporto
<nuovo> 12.04 di preciso
<Carlin0> come detto prima : è fuori supporto
<nuovo> devo aggiornare?
<gigirock> nuovo , Carlin0 io non ho mai provato ma usando il repo 'old-release' e' possibile aggiornare le distro comunque
<Carlin0> avanzare di versione o reinstallare qualcosa di più aggiornato
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL questo e' il link
<Carlin0> gigirock, per aggiornare non servono i repo della versione da aggiornare ma quelli della successiva
<nuovo> ok sto aggiornando alla 14.
<nuovo> grazie per la tempestività delle risposte
<Carlin0> in questo caso la 14.04 che sono ancora attivi
<nuovo> Buona giornata a tutti
<ryuujin> nuovo hai fatto apt-get update?
<ryuujin> oops
<nuovo> Buon giorno a tutti
<nuovo> premetto che momentaneamente posso operare solo da terminale
<nuovo> opero su ubuntu 14.04 appena aggiornato
<nuovo> invio il seguente comando
<nuovo> sudo apt-get install git build-essential cmake libuv1-dev libmicrohttpd-dev
<nuovo> e l'output che mi da è uguale a quello che avevo con la vecchia versione di ubuntu...12.
<nuovo> Reading package lists... Done
<nuovo> Building dependency tree
<nuovo> Reading state information... Done
<nuovo> E: Unable to locate package libuv1-dev
<nuovo> qualcuno mi sa dare una mano?
<ryuujin> nuovo: sudo apt-get update lo hai dato?
<ryuujin> non so se nei repository che hai libuv c'e'
<ryuujin> buon pranzo
<nuovo> ora provo
<nuovo> appena fatto e mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<nuovo> va be.... saranno tutti a pranzo ...... riprovo a chiedere aiuto più tardi
<nuovo> per chi legge buon pranzo
<taja91> @fabio_cc  ciao fabio..ieri alla fine ho provato a fare la chiavetta avvio con la precedente versione..ho cambiato anche la priorità all avvio..ma non capisco perche la pennetta usb non me la legge...ho fatto sia con rufus che onebootloader mi sembra..ma da penna mi compare sempre il bootloader...
<taja91> unetbootin si chiama l'app ah..ho provato anche da sistema ubuntu a fare una chiavetta immagine ma nienet..
<Carlin0> taja91, ma sei sicuro che quel pc supporti il boot da usb ?
<taja91> nella selezione delle priorità mi dice...avvio da altri dispositivi rimovibili
<taja91> conta ho un lettore di carte con incorporato anche una porta usb
<Carlin0> taja91, esiste una voce tipo sub-hdd ?
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> taja91, esiste una voce tipo usb-hdd ?
<taja91> no
<taja91> prevede hardi disk lettoredvd e altri dispositivi rimovibili
<Carlin0> allora forse non supporta quel tipo di boot
<Carlin0> devi fare un dvd
<ubuntunew> Buon pomeriggio
<taja91> perfetto comunque ad ogni modo sto notando che il sistema è piu stabile...noto che ha volta ha un po di ritardo...e che forse ieri se mi si bloccava è perche forse lo incasinavo di comandi
<taja91> A*
<Carlin0> taja91, ma è sempre la 17.10 ?
<taja91> si si...
<taja91> non ho piu installato la prcedente perche non ho ancora comprato dvd
<ubuntunew> Qualcuno mi sa aiturare sulla risoluzione di questo errore?
<ubuntunew> E: Unable to locate package libuv1-dev
<Carlin0> bhe io te lo dico la 16.04 è molto + stabile poi vedi tu
<Carlin0> ubuntunew, su ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ubuntunew> ho aggiornato alla 14
<ubuntunew> 14.04.05 LTS
<ubuntunew> sperando di risolvere
<ubuntunew> ma nulla
<taja91> si chiaro..adesso vedo se me la vedo brutta passo a quella non appena compro il dvd! ma una cosa ho provato a installare comodo antivirus per far fare un analisi di sistema del mio windows..ma quando chiedo di installare non mi fa nulla..mi chiede la psw inserisco completa 100% e non lo trovo da nessuna parte
<Mr_Pan> ubuntunew, non cambiare nick ogni volta che entri ...
<Carlin0> ubuntunew, quel pacchetto è sulla 16.04
<Mr_Pan> comunque devi instalalre la libreria
<Carlin0> sulla 14.04 non c'è
<ubuntunew> come si fa?
<Mr_Pan> ma appunto si trova sulla 16.04 #
<Mr_Pan> ubuntunew, aggiorni a 16.04 se ti serve ...
<ubuntunew> quindi se aggiorno alla 16.04 risolvo?
<Carlin0> ubuntunew, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&searchon=names&keywords=libuv1-dev
<ubuntunew> @Carlin0... sono poco esperto di ubuntu.... e per giunta posso operare solo da terminale ....
<ubuntunew> se aggiorno direttamente alla 16.04 avrò anche la libreria installata?
<Mr_Pan> ubuntunew, anche se non la trovi gia instalal la puoi instalalre dopo
<ubuntunew> quindi mi troverei nella stessa situazione ....
<Carlin0> eh no ubuntunew
<Carlin0> nei repo della 14.04 quel pacchetto non c'è
<Carlin0> in quelli della 16.04 ai
<ubuntunew> @Carlin0 quindi devo aggiornare?
<Mr_Pan> ubuntunew, si se vuoi quella libreria per forza
<Mr_Pan> nella v. 14,04 quella libreiria non esiste
<ubuntunew> ok... allora vado con l' aggiornamento... a dopo
<Mr_Pan> ubuntunew, oeraggiornar esai come devi farE?
<Mr_Pan> da terminale   basta
<Carlin0> ha aggiornato stamattina, dovrebbe saperlo
<Mr_Pan> sudo do-release-upgrade
<ubuntunew> questo lo so perchè è uscito scritto nel terminale stesso ;)
<Mr_Pan> ah ecco ti suggeriva di fare upgrade a 16,04 :D
<ubuntunew> si
<ubuntunew> e per evitare di addentrarmi in ulteriori problemi ho cercato di evitare
<ubuntunew> più o meno quanto tempo ci vuole per aggiornare?
<Mr_Pan> ubuntulog, dipende dalla cionnessione   dal pc in questione
<Mr_Pan> ubuntunew, direi tra i 15 e i 20 min al massimo
<ubuntunew> ok
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, comunque si andava gia´ da solo
<Mr_Pan> 2018-02-07 06:10:34,330 INFO Avvio script avanzamento senza controllo
<Mr_Pan> 2018-02-07 06:10:34,331 INFO Origini consentite sono: ['o=Ubuntu,a=artful', 'o=Ubuntu,a=artful-security', 'o=UbuntuESM,a=artful']
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, pare che sulle ultime release unettended-upgrades sia installato di default
<Mr_Pan> ubuntunew, come procede ?
<ubuntunew> Mr_Pan... male.... mi si è inceppato tutto.... devo ricominciare da capo
<Mr_Pan>  ubuntunew  ?
<ubuntunew> mi si era bloccato l' aggiornamento....
<ubuntunew> ho dovuto resettare
<ubuntunew> è ora ricomincio con l' aggiornamento
<Mr_Pan> ok...
<Mr_Pan> ubuntunew, ma che errore ti dava  ?  se non lo risolvi inutile che riparti ...
<ubuntunew> mi si era bloccato proprio il terminale
<ubuntunew> ormai è troppo tardi ho ricominciato
<Mr_Pan> ubuntunew, a che % sei arrivato  ?     procede ?
<seppholo> salve , ho un problema con le VPN . Inizio con il dire che nel menu a tendina in alto a destra l opzione "Configura VPN" è spento .. non cliccabile , non so come spiegarmi . E poi non riesco a configurare una VPN che ho comprato ma penso dipenda proprio gia da quello
<seppholo> grazie
<Mr_Pan> seppholo, passa su chat per favore
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<seppholo> Mr_Pan: perchè ? è ubuntu ....
<Mr_Pan> fai come ti pare...
<seppholo> scusa è .. non è il supporto ubuntu ?
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager/VPN
<Mr_Pan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<Mr_Pan> la seconda guida in inglese ha un paragrafo completo e chiaro per settare le VPN
<Mr_Pan> seppholo,
<seppholo> sto installando i pacchetti
<seppholo> grazie
<seppholo> salve , ho un problema con le VPN . Il menu a tendina in alto a destra con l opzione "Configura VPN" è spento .. non cliccabile , invisibile . Avrei bisogno di configurare una VPN ma senza quel opzione mi risulta difficile .
<seppholo> premetto che ho gia seguito https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager/VPN
<seppholo> ma non ho risolto nulla
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-08
<Angelu> buongiorno a tutti, premetto che mi sono rivolto al forum e a innumerevoli guide (ufficiali e non) e dedicato a svariati tentativi.
<gigirock> Angelu, noi abbiamo soluzioni per qualsiasi problema ....................
<Mr_Pan> Angelu, se ci descrivi il problema
<Mr_Pan> Angelu, gia´ il fatto di avere seguite "...numerose guide ufficali e non... "   .. uhmmm pero´sentiamo dai
<Angelu> la storia è lunga e sto cercando di non dividerla
<Mr_Pan> Angelu, scrivi tutto in un unico messaggio per favore
<Angelu> Il problema che mi affligge è che non riesco a far funzionare Ubuntu sul mio Asus k550v-dm406t con ssd samsung evo 850 da 512Gb e 16Gb di ram. Ho scaricato la iso dal sito ufficiale ed utilizzato Rufus 2.18p per creare la chiavetta bootabile, le seguenti operazioni le ho effettuate sia con l'mbr che con gpt (allo stato attuale sono tornato alla mbr
<Angelu> ). Prima dell'installazione ho creato una partizione da windows 10 di circa 250 gb, poi sono andato sul bios e disabilitato la voce secure boot e fast boot nonchè abilitato la voce CMS, salvo, esco ed avvio il sistema da chiavetta sia dalla dicitura uefi [nome chiavetta] e da [nomechiavettaebasta] (e già qui i primi problemi, cioè, dopo aver scelto
<Angelu>  prova ubuntu si blocca alla scritta ubuntu, questo ogni tanto succede ogni tanto no), una volta che sono riuscito ad avviare ubuntu in live procedo con l'installazione, scelgo la lingua, scelgo di installare il i driver di terze parti ( e la prova successiva no) e come ennessima prova ho spuntato pure la voce disattiva il secure boot e installato
<Angelu> una password (perchè richiesta) poi passo al partizionamento e scelgo altro creando un'area di swap da 17gb (logica, fine) e una in ext 4 ( primaria, /) dopo la seleziono e procedo all'installazione. In alcuni casi va a buon fine in altri mi dice che non è riuscito ad installare il grub (copo male lo installo manualmente) . Alla fine di ogni instal
<Angelu> lazione al riavvio il sitema si blocca, e li cominciano ad apparire le prime scritte su schermo nero, una volta avviato ubuntu installato sembra funzionare tutto e qui già rilevo le prime stranezze (la cpu lavora in modo anomalo e non di conseguenza la ventola lavora a ritmi assurdi), come prime operazioni apro il terminale e lancio un update, e qu
<Angelu> i la seconda stranezza dopo aver fatto gli aggiornamenti ( includendo e non i driver proprietari) riavvio il sistema normalmente ma ottengo il risultato di prima (la schermata nera con le scritte) quindi riavvio manualmente, riaccendo il pc e il al tentativo di avvio di una qualsiasi applicazione il sistema si pianta e riottengo la schermata nera
<Angelu> e le scritte bianche. Ho notato che dopo che avviene l'ennesimo blocco su windows 10 trovo l'orologio indietro di un'ora. Spero di essere stato chiaro
<ryuujin> argh
<ryuujin> Mr_Pan: colpa tua ahaah
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, no comment bitte
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<gigirock> ange3u, ciao hai scritto troppo cmq non fa niente
<ange3u> provo a incollare qui ?
<ryuujin> NO
<ryuujin> !paste | ange3u
<ubot-it> ange3u: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ryuujin> pero' se riassumi e' meglio
<gigirock> ange3u, allora andiamo per gradi... nel bios devi impostare uefi e togliere fast boot e secure boot se c'e' abilita cms
<gigirock> ange3u, scarica la iso della versione 1604 e fai con rufus chiavetta usb per uefi
<gigirock> ange3u, nel win10 devi disabilitare tutti i sistemi di freeze sospensione fast restart che ci sono
<ange3u> anche se adesso ho la tabella delle partizioni in mbr?
<gigirock> ange3u, ma il win10 parte con mbr ?
<ange3u> si
<gigirock> mmmmh
<ange3u> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26540215/
<gigirock> ange3u, come hai fatto a convertire un disco da gpt a mbr senza perdere niente ?
<ange3u> comunque il problema si presenta anche se provo ad installare ubuntu come unico sistema operativo
<ange3u> ho perso tutto infatti
<gigirock> ah ecco
<gigirock> ange3u, ma con la 1604 hai mai provato ?
<ange3u> si ho  provato anche con debian mint e ubuntu 1604
<ange3u> un altro messaggio che mi appare ogni tanto quando avvio la live è 0.000000 [Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x52 (or later)
<Carlin0> ange3u, hai provato l'opzione nomodeset ?
<ange3u> ahimè...non so di cosa tu stia parlando !
<Carlin0> ange3u, appena avviata la live quando ti appare lo sfondo viola e 2 pallini al fondo premi un tasto qualsiasi e poi F6 e scegli nomodeset
<Carlin0> ange3u, che scheda vide ha quel pc ?
<ange3u> nvdia 950m
<Carlin0> prova col nomodeset
<ange3u> ok cosa dovrebbe succedere dopo che scelgo nomodeset
<Carlin0> avvii con quella opzione e vedi se la cosa va meglio
<gigirock> ange3u, ma alla fine l'installazione avviene ?
<ange3u> a volte si a volte no! dipende dai vari tentativi
<gigirock> ok
<ange3u> provo questa cosa del nomodeset
<spinozzo> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto, ho installato ubuntu su un macbook pro, ieri ho aggiornato alla versione 17.10 ma stamattina non mi compare più la schermata di reFind e parte direttamente la partizione con ubuntu senza che io possa selezionare la partizione associata al sistema operativo del mac. Come posso risolvere?
<gigirock> spinozzo, dal ubuntu fai sudo update-grub
<ryuujin> spinozzo: hai usato b ootcamp?
<gigirock> e poi all'avvio vedi se ci sono altre voci di menu del uefi
<ryuujin> spinozzo: all'avvio devi tenere premuto un pulsante per scegliere il sisetma operativo
<spinozzo> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6WJ0wPK4fO
<gigirock> ryuujin, sempre che grub non abbia preso il sopravvento
<ryuujin> spinozzo: tieni premuto OPTION appena accendi
<ryuujin> gigirock: spero di no
<spinozzo> ho provato a premere la combinazione per il recovery del mac ma non è cambiato nulla
<ryuujin> ma se tieni premuto solo OPTION all'avvio?
<ryuujin> senno' mi sa che ha ragione gigirock  :(
<spinozzo> in quel caso cosa potrei fare?
<gigirock> spinozzo devi installare clover per far vedere le partizioni al mac
<gigirock> spinozzo che tipo di fs ha il mac ?
<spinozzo> fs? scusa sono poco tecnico :(
<gigirock> spinozzo allora ctrl alt t apri il terminale
<gigirock> poi scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock> poi sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<gigirock> poi ti appare un link che copi incolli qui
<spinozzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26540505/
<gigirock> spinozzo, che osx versione hai ?
<spinozzo> el capitan
<gigirock> spinozzo ls /boot/uefi | pastebinit
<gigirock> ryuujin, perche' grub non rileva anche mac os nell 'uefi ?
<spinozzo> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPmAMYWZWuY
 * Mr_Pan pappa taim 
<ryuujin> gigirock: sinceramente non ne ho idea.. :(
<ryuujin> ma le partizioni ci sono? adesso non posso vedere il paste
<ryuujin> spinozzo: che modello di macbook hai?
<gigirock> si si c'e' la /boot e dentro ci sara' uefi visto che parte ....
<gigirock> spinozzo riavvio con Command-R non va in recovery ?
<spinozzo> ho un macbook pro del 2009, ho provato con cmd-R ma non va
<spinozzo> eliminare questa partizione ubuntu e far partire semplicemente osx non è possibile? dico un eresia :D
<gigirock> spinozzo, dentro alla partizione uefi deve essere scritto di avviare la partizione mac .,.... ma al momento non e' cosi'
<gigirock> spinozzo anche la directory recovery e' presente ma ubuntu non la seleziona....
<spinozzo> come potrei risolvere? :/
<gigirock> spinozzo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<spinozzo> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRKxx2ByRik
<spinozzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26540589/
<spinozzo> ora mi ha dato un link
<gigirock> spinozzo, leggi il link vedi che il boot order mette ubuntu come prima scelta.... (0000) devi mettere come prima scelta (0080) che e' refind
<spinozzo> come lo posso modificare
<gigirock> aspe
<spinozzo> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub giusto?
<sonne> efibootmgr -o 80,0
<sonne> forse meglio efibootmgr -o 0080,0000 per stare sicuri
<sonne> (sudo beninteso)
<gigirock> sudo davanti va
<spinozzo> efibootmgr -v | pastebinit rifacendo questo comando mi ha impostato 0080,0000 come primo nel bootorder. speriamo bene grazie gigirock
<angelu> rieccomi, allora ho provato premere f6 ma mi appariva la solita schermata nera con le scritte bianche però queste non scorrevano velocemente lungo la schermata, poi ho ripristinato la tabella gpt e provato a reinstallare ubuntu, adesso il problema è tornato quello originale, all'avvio degli aggiornamenti (dove alcuni falliscono) devo arrestare il s
<angelu> istema forzatamente e all'avvio di ubuntu quando cerco di avviare una qualsiasi app (tranne monitor di sistema) il SO va in blocco
<angelu> non so più cosa fare!
<angelu> può essere qualcosa legata all'aggiornamento dei driver della cpu?? ho visto sul sito di intel che c'è un update microcode
<Carlin0> angelu, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> angelu, incolla qui il link che ne esce
<angelu> se riesco ad avviare il terminale volentieri
<metronomo90> Buongiorno!
<Mr_Pan> ciao metronomo90
<Mr_Pan> angelu, come andiamo
<angelu> rieccomi, non so se è un caso ma quando ho lanciato quel comando la cpu ha cominciato a lavorare e da zero è passata al 100% dell'utilizzo, è la reazione che dovevo aspettarmi?? comunque dopo un pò si è ribloccato tutto,
<Carlin0> angelu, bisogna capire che hardware ha il tuo pc , potrebbe essere troppo scarso per ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> angelu, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999        <<< incolla in canale il link che ti esce alla fine
<angelu> ??? ha un i7 7700hq, ram ddr 4 2133mhz 16 giga totale, ssd 850 evo da 512gb
<Mr_Pan> angelo ci dai il ink del comando che ti abbiamo dato per favore .... senza non andiamo da nessuna parte ...
<angelu> ok riavvio ubuntu e lo lancio
<angelu> Allora, adesso sono connesso al dal telefono così non ho bisogno di uscire ogni volta, allora l’unico output che mi da è PCI (sysfs) e la cpu3 va al 100% che faccio aspetto?
<Mr_Pan> angelu, apri un terminale e scrivi              sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999        <<< incolla in canale il link che ti esce alla fine
<Mr_Pan> ti deve restituire un link .... copai tutto il comando
<angelu> per favore mi riscrivete il comando che adesso ho fatto l'accesso da ubuntu
<Carlin0> sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<angelu> PCI (sysfs) lanciando quel comando questo è l'unico output che mi da
<Mr_Pan> angelu, non e´ possibile ti deve restituire un link        devi copiare tutta la riga fino a 9999 .. .e´un comando unico
<angelu> si l'ho fatto
<Mr_Pan> e il link  ?
<angelu> non c'è
<Mr_Pan> imossibile
<angelu> se volete vi faccio la foto
<Mr_Pan> impossibile
<Mr_Pan> si dai fai sta foto
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> angelu, sei da ubuntu installato ?
<angelu> sisi
<Carlin0> angelu, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> e poi
<Carlin0> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<ryuujin> http://termbin.com/mec2
<Carlin0>  /remove #ubuntu-it ryuujin lol
<angelu> mi da lo stesso messaggio che vi ho scritto prima
<Mr_Pan> !chat | ryuujin
<ubot-it> ryuujin: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> angelu, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<angelu> 17.10
<ryuujin> oops.. pensavo fossimo in chat... sorry
<Carlin0> angelu,  sudo lshw
<Carlin0> e poi copi incolla  a mano nel paste
<Carlin0> !paste a| angelu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste a'
<Carlin0> !paste | angelu
<ubot-it> angelu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angelu> ragazzi dopo aver lanciato il comando non solo non mi restituisce nessun link la cpu va al 100%
<ryuujin> :|
<Mr_Pan> angelu, della cpu al 100% non fregartene
<Carlin0> e meno male che è un i7
<Mr_Pan>  4c/8t pure
<angelu> mi ridate i link per la foto
<angelu> che vi pubblico la reazione
<Carlin0> angelu, dove lo vedi che la cpu schizza al 100% ?
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<angelu> https://imgur.com/a/rnLNh
<angelu> un'altra cosa anomala è che il file log sta crescendo in maniera esponenziale
<Mr_Pan> angelu, ridai il comando e aspetta che finisca e ti restituisca un link per favore
<Mr_Pan> e se anche una cpu va 100%  ci sta ...
<angelu> sto ancora aspettando che mi dia il risultato
<Mr_Pan> aspetta
<Carlin0> angelu, mezzora fa ti dissi
<Mr_Pan> angelu, mi dici perche´controlli istante per istante le cpu la memoria lo spazio occupato ecc ecc... a che ti serve   ?
<Carlin0> [14:38:18] <Carlin0> angelu, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> [14:38:33] <Carlin0> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> angelu, e chiudi tutto il resto che hai lì aperto
<Mr_Pan> infatti quello intendevo io ... gli ultimi comandi che sono stati passati
<Carlin0> tieni aperta solo la chat e   il terminale
<Carlin0> vabè a breve me ne vado che ho da fare
<Carlin0> ecco
<angelu> mi si è bloccato di nuovo, e comunque controllo tutte queste cose perchè credo che non sia normale il comportamento che ha la cpu senza far nulla, il file log che è arrivato a 85 giga
<angelu> ho dato anche il comando che mi avete dato dopo ma mi restituisce lo stesso risultato
<Carlin0> angelu, hai dati da salvare ?
<angelu> no
<angelu> l'ho reinstallato per l'ennesima volta quessta mattina
<angelu> devo installare la 16.04
<Mr_Pan>  angelu 85 gb il log  ?   sei sicuro  ?
<Carlin0> e allora dammi retta sovrascrivi questa con la 16.04 che è molto più stabile
<angelu> si è anche nella foto che ho postato
<angelu> ma mi dava gli stessi problemi anche con questa
<angelu> quella
<angelu> comunque la reinstallo e vi faccio sapere....
<MoL0ToV> che voi sappiate esiste un tool di sistema per calibrare le lavagne interattive multimediali?
<davide_> Salve a tutti, non capisco perchè con l'ultimo aggiornamento non mi sta più funzionando google chrome
<davide_> firefox funziona perfettamente, ma google non mi carica le pagine internet
<davide_> ho rpovato a disinstallarlo e reinstallare il programma, ma da sempre lo stesso problema
<Guest59539> Buongiorno a tutti, finalmente dopo anni di ubuntu 16.04 mi sono deciso di mettere 17.10, ma sto riscontrando dei problemi con la tastiera, la fluidità come se i tasti venissero premuti in ritardo com'è possibile questa cosa?
<Guest59539> Eppure una cosa del genere non era mai capitata
<Guest59539> Nessuno mi può dare una mano per favore?
<sonne> Guest59539: puo' darsi che sia lag?
<Guest59539> SIcuramente, ma da cosa è dipeso questo lag
<sonne> i video di youtube vanno fluidi? com'e' il consumo di ram, cpu e disco?
<Guest59539> si
<sonne> se provi con un altro DE / wm come va?
<Guest59539> bene appunto è la prima volta che mi da questo problema
<sonne> hai provato con un altro de?
<Guest59539> un'altra cosa però che ho notato che quando apro la lista dei programmi lagga un pochino
<Mr_Pan> [15:53:15] <Guest59539> Buongiorno a tutti, finalmente dopo anni di ubuntu 16.04 mi sono deciso di mettere 17.10   >>> non e´ stata una grande idea... potevi attendere ancora e passare alla futura 18.04 lts ...
<Mr_Pan> la 17.10 con il gestore wayland ha seri problemi ...
<Guest59539> Mr_Pan, ma non per questo non bisogna utlizzare la 17.10 per quale motivi ha questi problemi
<Mr_Pan> Guest59539, oppure al login prova a selezionare Xorg al posto di wayland
<Guest59539> e in nessun modo c'è la possibilità di sistemare o quanto meno di tamponare fino alla 18.04
<Mr_Pan> Guest59539, oppure al login prova a selezionare Xorg al posto di wayland e vedi se migliora
<Mr_Pan> Guest59539, solitamente gli aggiornamenti da una lts si fanno verso un'altra lts 16,04 >> 18,04 appunto
<Guest59539> ok allora ora provo e vi dico grazie mille arrivo
<davide_> io non capisco perchè con google non mi carica le pagine
<Mr_Pan> davide_, ma ti restituisce qualche errore  ?
<davide_> apro google e la pagina rimane bianca in attesa di caricamento
<Mr_Pan> davide_, hai qualche proxy impostato  ?     hai cancellato la cache di chrome  ?   controlla le impostazioni di rete da firefox (che funziona)
<davide_> google non mi ha funzionato da quando ho fatto l'ultimo aggiornamento, l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stata questa, nessun altro cambiamento
<davide_> io credo che ci sia stato qualche bug nell'aggiornamento di google
<davide_> io lh' disinstallato solo dal repository, ma vorrei riprovare da terminale magari se potresti aiutarmi
<Mr_Pan> davide_, chrome non esiste nei repository
<Mr_Pan> dai repo puoi instalalre chromium (la versione di chrome senza parti non free)
<Mr_Pan> qui si da supporto solo a programmi presenti nei repo
<davide_> vorrei eliminarlo da terminale con tutte le sue applicazioni e poi reinstallarlo
<davide_> dopo il comando sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable
<davide_> quele è il comando per pulire tutto le altre app di google? Cosa devo digitare sul terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt remove --purge google-chrome*
<davide_> ok, grazie
<angelu> buonasera, dopo il fallimento dell'installazione di ubuntu 17.10 ho cercato di installare la 16.04 ma non sono riuscito nemmeno ad avviare l'installazione, ho scaricato la iso dal sito ufficiale, ho usato rufus per creare la chiavetta, poi ho riservato metà ssd per il nuovo so, ho disabilitato le voci fast boot e secure boot e attivato la voce csm,
<angelu>  ma niente all'avvio mi appaiono due tipi dichiavette quella uefi e quella non uefi ho provato ad avviarle entrambe si con try live ubuntu sia direttamente install ubuntu, ma niente si blocca alla schermata viola con i pallini e si blocca al secondo. Cosa sbaglio??
<angelu> nessuno può aiutarmi??
<Cini> Ciao a tutti! secondo voi installare la versione 18.04 Daily Build può essere conveniente o pensate ci possano essere troppi problemi per ora
<Cini> Stavo pensando di formattare il pc e dopo 16.04 vorrei o passare alla 17.10 oppure alla 18.04, so ovviamente che la data di uscita sarebbe ad aprile
<Carlin0> Cini, IMHO tieni la 16.04
<Cini> Ma poi per fare l'upgrade non conviene farla dalla 17.04 piuttosto che dalla 16.04
<Cini> che poi mi ricordo che dava troppi problemi farla dalla 16.04 alla 18.04
<Cini> Carlin0, tu che faresti dovendo formattare ora il pc
<Cini> ?
<Cini> Carlin0, tu pensa che giusto oggi su un'altra macchina ho messo la 17.10 però ho riscontrato diversi problemi con wayland, ho notato parecchio lag sopratutto mentre scrivevo
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-09
<__uli__> Buongiorno, sto cercando di fare connettere il mio laptop ubuntu 16.04 lts ad una vpn
<__uli__> System settings -> network, +, select interface: vpn -> create, choose a VPN connection type: L2TP -> create, metto in gateway la macchina che fa da server vpn poi user e password, ipsec settings setto "enable ipsec tunnel to L2TP host" e metto la pre-shared-key.
<__uli__> ottengo una notifica VPN failed because the service failed to start
<__uli__> qualcuno ha espereinza?
<__uli__> quello che ottengo esportando la configurazione e':
<__uli__> [connection]
<__uli__> id=VPN connection 1
<__uli__> [vpn]
<__uli__> gateway=censurato
<__uli__> user=censurato
<__uli__> Ri-buongiorno, devo avere sbagliato qualcosa, ci riprovo:
<__uli__> sto cercando di fare connettere il mio laptop ubuntu 16-04 ad un server vpn
<__uli__> system settings -> vado su network, +, select interface: vpn -> create, choose a VPN connection type: L2TP -> create, metto in gateway la macchina che fa da server vpn poi user e password, ipsec settings setto "enable ipsec tunnel to L2TP host" e metto la pre-shared-key.
<__uli__> il messaggio che ottengo è VPN service failed to start
<__uli__> nel file .conf trovo le seguenti impostazioni: [ip4]method=auto,ignore-auto-routes=false,ignore-auto-dns=false,dhcp-send-hostname=true,never-default=false
<ryuujin> __uli__: l'opzionale available to all users e' checkata?
<__uli__> no
<__uli__> e' importante?
<ryuujin> prova a checkarla e controlla se funziona dopo
<__uli__> adesso riprovo
<ryuujin> ok
<__uli__> purtroppo non serve
<ryuujin> __uli__: tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog
<ryuujin> ti fornisce qualche info?
<ryuujin> (non incollare sul canale)
<__uli__> si ho imparato a sintetizzare :-) sto leggendo, ci son cose...
<ryuujin> mi sembri uno smanettone, vedi se riesci a capire dove puo' essere l'errore.. altrimenti prova a chiedere di nuovo :)
<__uli__> il problema e' che fino a una settimana fa ho solo usato osx
<__uli__> il mondo ubuntu mi e' abbastanza ostico
<AngelKde> <__uli__ non e" tanto diferente da osx e solo che osx e  casa Apple e Ubuntu e" per gente normale XD
<ryuujin> mac os e' unix e posix :)
<ryuujin> __uli__: prova a incollare qui
<ryuujin> !paste | __uli__
<ubot-it> __uli__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<__uli__> si, non sono cosi' spaesato, ma insomma ci son differenze (tipo per queste cose in apple basta cuccare e tutto va subito ;-) )
<__uli__> cliccare
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<__uli__> aspetta che entro con la webchat dal laptop
<__uli__> qui son sul server
<ryuujin> vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<__uli__> ok
<casella> Salve, ho un problema un po' fastidioso con ubuntu: ogni tanto quando lo accendo non mi
<casella> scusate, è partito il messaggio
<casella> Salve, ho un problema un po' fastidioso con ubuntu: ogni tanto quando lo accendo non mi vede il wifi, cioè non è che non trova le reti, proprio non compare neanche il tasto "Abilita wi-fi". Ogni volta risolvo riavviando
<casella> sapete se c'è modo di sistemare sta cosa?
<angelu> Buongiorno, rieccomi, oggi sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu 16.04 lts che sembra essere più stabile del 17.10 (infatti nonostante l'anomalo lavoro della cpu e la cartella Log che aumenta le sue dimensioni in maniera sprospositata, sono già arrivato a  75gb, non si blocca)ma ahimè i problemi persistono.
<ryuujin> 75Gb :|
<ryuujin> angelu: du -hs /var/log
<ryuujin> cosa ti indica?
<angelu> sisi due avvii fa era a 15
<angelu> 78G /var/log
<angelu> cosa succede??
<angelu> dicevo, è possibile fermare questo processo??
<angelu> sono arrivato a 92
<angelu> gb
<angelu> Carlin0: mi pareva fosse tuo il suggerimento di togliere la 17 e mettere la 16
<angelu> non è migliorata di molto la situazione
<angelu> 114G /var/log
<ryuujin> angelu: dai questo comando
<ryuujin> tail -n 200 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<ryuujin> e inviami l'url
<angelu> http://termbin.com/r7s8
<angelu> ieri questo comando non me lo faceva fare
<ryuujin> ti hanno gia' proposto di aggiugnere pci=noaer
<ryuujin> ?
<angelu> no ci siamo fermati al comando che era simile a questo ma non mi restituiva il link
<ryuujin> intanto ferma rsyslog
<ryuujin> service rsyslog stop
<angelu> ok
<angelu> fatto
<angelu> mi sembra non sia cambiato nulla
<ryuujin> non dovrebbero continuare a crescere, spero
<ryuujin> sudo rm /var/log/syslog.*
<angelu> ora 132
<ryuujin> angelu: ti mando un link in pvt su come aggiugnere l'opzione pci=noaer
<angelu> sudo rm /var/log/syslog.*
<ryuujin> non posso guidarti passo passo
<angelu> ok comunque mi dice impossibile traovare la cartella
<ryuujin> hai scritto male
<angelu> ho copiato e incollato quello che mi hai scritto tu
<angelu> ok adesso il lavoro della cpu sembra regolare ed la cartella log si è fermata a 132 gb, adesso ho  ancora due problemi: - liberare tutto lo spazio occupato dalla dalla cartella log, e quando riavvio il sistema mi si blocca il pc e quando lo spengo mi appare la schermata nera con delle scritte bianche che passano velocemente
<XfedeX> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi se l'ultima versione di Ubuntu è installabile su un mac di vecchia data?
<gigirock> un minuto di tempo .... chissa' quanto di vecchia data
<principiante> salve a tutti. vorrei imparare ad usare ubuntu per potere soppiantare completamente windows. Vorrei installarlo ed utilizzarlo su sd senza però alterare in alcun mod l'installazione di windows attualmente presente sul mio computer. Chi di dà qualche indicazione sul partizionamento della sd e sull'installazione del grub senza che quest'ultimo vada a
<principiante> d intaccare windows? grazie a chi vorrà supportarmi in questa delicata fase iniziale
<principiante> nessuno è in grado di darmi informazioni?
<Carlin0> !installazione | principiante
<ubot-it> principiante: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Carlin0> principiante, leggi le guide , e cmq basta che quando installi scegli l'opzione : installa al fianco di winodws
<principiante> cosa significa "installare a fianco di windows"? vorrei che con windows non abbia nulla a che farci...completamente autonomo
<Carlin0> i sistemi saranno autonomi tra loro ,
<Carlin0> al fianco significa : nello spazio ...
<principiante> ma per spazio intendi quello del disco rigido? perchè io vorrei installarlo interamente su sd....scusa la domanda preoccupata, ma è l'ignoranza abissale che ho di ubuntu che mi porta a farla
<Carlin0> se lo installi su sd il sistema lavorerà a rilento , l'installazione ottimale è su HD
<principiante> lo so ma per l'apprendimento mi va bene...poi soppianterò windows una volta imparato il minimo necessario
<Carlin0> principiante, e questo pc che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<principiante> beh questo credo che abbia 4gb di ram, un intel non recentissimo scheda video amd se non ricordo male...ma il punto è che non userò sempre questo pc per l'apprendimento ma un portatile che ora non ho con me in questo momento....e fintanto che non imparo non vorrei fare casini da nessuna parte con le installazioni di windows,,,queste sono le mie esi
<principiante> genze che mi portano a voler far girare ubuntu su sd
<Carlin0> sarebbe bene sapere le caratteristiche del pc per non farti installare un sistema troppo pesante per il tuo hardware
<Carlin0> modello esatto di cpu e quantità di ram , nonchè modello esatto di scheda video
<principiante> per me al momento non è importante la pesantezza del sistema quanto l'apprendimento del linux perchè ho le scatole piene del window e lo voglio mollare prima possibile...quindi una installazione generica non mirata mi va più che bene
<principiante> l'importante è imparare
<principiante> poi dopo faccio tutte le ottimizzazioni del caso
<principiante> e lo metto in pianta stabile sul mio portatile
<principiante> penso che il mio portatile ne abbia due di gigabyte di ram ma ora non lo ho con me e non ho modo di fornire le caratteristiche
<ryuujin> principiante: 2Gb sono pochissimi... cerca di trovare le informazini corrette del tuo computer
<ryuujin> in modo che possono aiutarti suggerendoti la distribuzione che puo' girarci meglio
<principiante> l'unico dato comune che posso fornire con certezza è che sono entrambi a 64bit
<ryuujin> principiante: hai windows installato? va su SISTEMA e vedi un po' che CPU, RAM e altro hai
<principiante> su questo posso vederlo....ma il portatile non ce l'ho qui e quindi non ho modo di fornire per esso altri dati...ora controllo quello di questo pc
<ryuujin> principiante: che versione di il windows hai su quel portatile?
<ryuujin> giusto per capire la stagionatura
<principiante> win 10 come questo tra l'altro
<ryuujin> vabbe' recupera le informazioni su ram, cpu, scheda grafica, etc
<principiante> allora cpu e2200 con 4gb di ram...ora controllo in gestioni dispositivi la scheda grafica
<principiante> asus eah5450 series
<principiante> sono gli elementi che ho ricavato da questo pc....l'altro per un po' di giorni non ho modo di andare a riprendermelo dove l'ho lasciato
<Carlin0> principiante, la cpu non è granchè fossi in te proverei xubuntu che è + leggerino
<Carlin0> prova xubuntu 16.04
<principiante> ma vorrei imparare da subito ubuntu poi magari adeguo il sistema...per il learning non ho pretese su velocità e pesantezza, ma solo apprendimento completo
<Carlin0> principiante, cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica il motore è il medesimo
<principiante> quindi la pesantezza è dovuta essenzialmente all'interfaccia grafica se ho ben capito?
<Carlin0> una parte di essa certamente
<principiante> comunque mi è sembrato di capire dalla pagina dei requisiti hardware che questa configurazione dovrebbe essere più che sufficiente per gestire ubuntu 17
<principiante> o sbaglio?
<principiante> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<principiante> ho una sd da 64gb classe dieci quindi presumo che non dovrebbero esserci grandi problemi
<Carlin0> principiante, sei venuto a chiedere consigli noi te li abbiamo dati , quelli sono i requisiti "minimi" per l'installazione , poi sei liberissimo di fare come ti pare
<principiante> beh si certo....grazie, i suggerimenti sono più che graditi...ci provo....grazie a tutti
<jk^> quando scarico un programma in archivio tar.gz poi come s'installa?
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<taja91> Ciao ragazzi in merito hai problemi che ho con l'ultima versione di ubuntu girando su google ho letto che è proprio un problema che il sistema con la mia scheda grafica nvidia geforce 7300 LE e comunque sembrerebbe che altri manifestano sempre lo stesso problema anche con altre versioni...qualcuno sa niente in merito?leggendo qualcuno ha anche riso
<taja91> lto disabilitando non so cosa...essendo nuovo non ci capisco molto
<taja91> ai*
<Carlin0> taja91, la 17.10 ?
<taja91> si
<Carlin0> taja91, prova a disabilitare wayland seguendo queste semplici istruzioni https://raw.githubusercontent.com/carlin0/Varie/master/Dis%20wayland
<taja91> fatto Carlino..ora sto a vedere quanto dura...ma questo wayland che sarebbe?
<taja91> comunque ho risolto ragazzi sembra non bloccarsi piu..ormai è un oretta che sollecito la scheda video e il sistema e non mi si è ancora bloccato
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-10
<nutsM2H14M> _      ____  _____  ______   _____            _____ _____ ____    _    _  ____  _    _ _____
<nutsM2H14M> | |    / __ \|  __ \|  ____| |  __ \     /\   |  __ \_   _/ __ \  | |  | |/ __ \| |  | |  __ \
<nutsM2H14M> | |   | |  | | |  | | |__    | |__) |   /  \  | |  | || || |  | | | |__| | |  | | |  | | |__) |
<nutsM2H14M> | |   | |  | | |  | |  __|   |  _  /   / /\ \ | |  | || || |  | | |  __  | |  | | |  | |  _  /
<nutsM2H14M> | |___| |__| | |__| | |____  | | \ \  / ____ \| |__| || || |__| | | |  | | |__| | |__| | | \ \
<nutsM2H14M> |______\____/|_____/|______| |_|  \_\/_/    \_\_____/_____\____/  |_|  |_|\____/ \____/|_|  \_\
<nutsM2H14M> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfinBRO_pVc&feature=youtu.be
<nutsM2H14M> CALL 315-505-4666
<nutsM2H14M> iSagitt xdb6f mapreri Acn0w psychicist sonne Kanwulf weltall Fabio Andrea993 m1t0 Uzzi matteo fabio_cc Mr_Pan ryuujin meti Attoy Carlin0 EtherNet GrandePuffo clakes finsternis pietroalbini LucaLumetti b00k3r stryx` ubuntulog ubot-it remix_tj sanova
<Guest52810> I cant install updates OS
<oblo> Ciao a tutti
<oblo> Ho un problema con l'installa zione di Lubuntu, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<oblo> Dopo il tentativo di installazione di Lubuntu su laptop hp con Windows XP non andato a buon fine, ora mi ritrovo con il laptop inservibile (scnera con trrattino lampeggiante in alto a sx dopo l'avvio).
<Carlin0> oblo, ma l'installazione non è andata a  buon fine ?
<oblo> esatto
<Carlin0> hai provato a reinstallare ?
<oblo> non riesco
<Carlin0> ?
<oblo> quando accedo al bios
<oblo> mi si presentano 4 opzioni: network, floppy, hard disk o cd rom
<Carlin0> ok tu cosa usi un dvd ?
<oblo> inserendo il dvd non accade nulla
<oblo> sì
<Carlin0> ma la prima volta è partito ?
<oblo> sì certo
<oblo> l'installazione è andata avanti fino a un certo punto e poi si è interrotta
<oblo> quindi ho riavviato e il buio è calato sul laptop
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere il masterizzatore sporco o cmq qualche altro problema hardware
<oblo> ho provato anche a fare un'installazione da usb, ma nulla
<Carlin0> a quanto pare non supporta il boot da usb , altrimenti avresti trovato la voce nel bios
<oblo> infatti...
<Carlin0> e  questo la dice lunga su quanto sia vecchio quel pc
<oblo> 2004 circa
<mardel88> ciao ragazzi... ho tentato di aprire gedit da amministratore (ho già scaricato il pacchetto gk) ma mi dà questo messaggio:Impossibile copiare il file Xauthorization dell'utente (ho usato il comando gksudo gedit)
<Carlin0> mardel88, che ubuntu usi ?
<mardel88> l'ultima versione 17.qualcosa
<Carlin0> 17.10 o 17.04 ?
<mardel88> adesso guardo...
<Carlin0> mardel88, apri un terminale e scrivi lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> mardel88, incolla qui il link che esce
<mardel88> ho controllato...ubuntu 17.10
<mardel88> vorrei dare la priorità a windows nel boot
<Carlin0> mardel88, prova a disabilitare wayland seguendo queste semplici istruzioni https://raw.githubusercontent.com/carlin0/Varie/master/Dis%20wayland
<mardel88> grazie molte. ci provo
<classic90> ciao sono il pinguino sapete se si puo collegare iphone su ubuntuu ??
<classic90> mi dit3e
<classic90> se e possobile
<Carlin0> via cavo usb credo di si
<classic90> ma come posso fare c'e un comando mi serve un itunes per ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | classic90
<ubot-it> classic90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cri> Ciao, volevo installare Ubuntu in dual boot a fianco di Vista, ma non c-[ verso di creare una partizione superiore ai 3.5 GB
<Cri> Ho pulito il disco, che ha 100 GB liberi, non capisco perche
<Carlin0> Cri, sei da live cd ?
<Cri> si
<Carlin0> Cri, apri gparted e posta una schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Cheluccio> Ciao
<Cheluccio> Vorrei installare Lubuntu sul mio acer aspire e15, nel quale ho dovuto sostituire l'hd,  e non ha alcun SO. Sto scaricando su una chiavetta usb "lubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso"
<Carlin0> Cheluccio, meglio la 16.04
<Cheluccio> ok, procedo. grazie
<Cheluccio> dopo averla copiata su usb, basta avviare il pc o prima devo fare altro?
<Carlin0> non basta copiarla su usb
<Carlin0> Cheluccio, hai windows ?
<Cheluccio> non ho alcun sistema operativo installato
<Carlin0> e come la copi e scarichi ?
<Cheluccio> da un'altro pc
<Carlin0> Cheluccio, hai windows ?
<Cheluccio> si
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Carlin0> non basta copiarla su usb ci va un programma apposito
<Cheluccio> ok
<Cheluccio> senza rufus non si può fare niente?
<Carlin0> puoi usare etcher al posto di rufus
<Carlin0> https://etcher.io/
<Cheluccio> su questo pc posso scaricare i programmi ma non posso avviarli, perchè è un pc aziendale e non ho i privilegi di ammininstratore.
<Cheluccio> io tempo fà avevo scaricato qualcosa su usb, che mi permetteva, una volta avviato il nuovo pc, di segliere se installarlo
<Carlin0> masterizza un dvd allora
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<classoc90> ciao sono il pinguino ho un iphone come faccio a copiare le cartelle musicali ???
<classoc90> uso ubuntu
<classoc90> mi aiutate
<cheluccio> ciao, sapreste indicarmi un programma per recuperare i dati da un hdd erronemente formattato?
<Fr4nk_0x55> buonasera, non riesco a scrivere grossi file su una chiavetta usb 3.0 qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !chat | Fr4nk_0x55
<ubot-it> Fr4nk_0x55: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntu> jo
<Guest73730> are there someone?
<Guest73730> ..
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-11
<nikonikk> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di Ubuntu. Non so come funziona, posso scrivere qui il mio problema se ne ho uno?
<Mantra> buona domenica a tutti :) ho una chiavetta USB che viene rilevata da sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog, fa anche il suono di periferica inserita ma fdisk e gparted non la vedono. nemmeno con testdisk. c'è qualche altro modo per montarla?
<cybornaut> ciao a tutti
<Mantra> ciao
<cybornaut> mi servirebbe un po di aiuto sono nuovo con ubuntu e linux in generale
<cybornaut> ho installato ieri ubunu 17.10 ma ho un paio di problemini
<Mantra> scrivi, se qualcuno sa, risponderà :)
<cybornaut> ah ok grazie :)
<cybornaut> allora mi succede  che internet si disconnetta
<cybornaut> soprattutto se premo ctrl +alt+f1 per uscire e riloggarmi
<cybornaut> me lo fa anche quando entra in funzione il salvaschermo e poi rientro
<cybornaut> il secondo problema : ho una gtx 560, dopo che ho selezionato il driver proprietario wayland non va piu, non ho nemmeno l'ingranaggio per poter scegliere xorg o wayland quando faccio l'accesso
<ico> Buongiorno! Ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu! Come posso fare? Mi spiego meglio.  Il PC della mia ragazza è un Samsung con windows 10 senza drive per CD. Un scaricato una versione di Ubuntu e l'ho inserita in una USB, ho provato a far partire il pc dando come prioritario solo la chiavatta e non l'hard disk. Ma niente!
<cybornaut> buongiorno
<ico> Buongiorno a te!
<cybornaut> con che programma hai creato la chiavetta?
<ico> ho scaricato il file ISO e semplicemente l'ho inserito nella chiavetta!
<cybornaut> ecco perchè non va
<ico> ah! ok! non sapevo! Come posso fare?
<cybornaut> scarica "rufus" inserisci la chiavetta quindi avvia rufus e seleziona la iso che devi inserire , dopo inserisci la chiavetta nel pc dove devi installare ubuntu e accendi
<cybornaut> rufus è un programma windows
<ico> ok, ci provo!
<ico> qualche minuto per scaricare il programma!
<cybornaut> vai, tanto io son qua che aspetto un paio di risposte anch'io :)
<ico> ahaha! Intanto ti ringrazio! ;)
<ico> programma scaricato, sto finendo di trasferire  dinuovo i file nella chiavatta che in precedenza avevo concellato per provare ad installare linuxmint!
<cybornaut> non devi trasferire i file nella chiavetta. lo fai direttamente con rufus
<ico> si, però il file iso ce l'ho sul mio PC e non su quello dove devo installare ubuntu!
<cybornaut> sisi ho capito, devi lanciare rufus dal tuo pc e selezionare l'iso direttamente dal programma, te li trasferisce lui i file nella chiavetta e la rende avviabile
<ico> ok! perfetto, fatto!
<ico> rufus ha selezionato automaticamente tutto...
<ico> cosa devrei fare?
<ico> lascio le impostazioni che mi da di dafault?
<cybornaut> si
<ico> bene, allora do AVVIO!
<cybornaut> hai caricato l'iso in rufus?
<ico> scusa ho fatto un pò di confusione!
<ico> dammi qualche minuto ancora! :D
<ico> ok, perfetto
<ico> ho trasferito il file ISO direttamente sul PC della mia ragazza!
<ico> scusa per la mia lentezza ma per certe cose sono un pò duro!
<ico> ok, ho caricato l'immagine.....
<ico> su rufus!
<ico> ho avviato ma chiede di scaricare obbligatoriamente altri file
<ico> ok, sembra che l'operazione abbia avuto successo e la chiavetta sia state riscritta...
<ico> passi successivi?
<Mantra2> ico: riavvii, metti la chiavetta al pc e installi? :D
<ico> senza entrare nel boot o cose simili? :D
<Mantra2> ico: no beh quello devi farlo
<Mantra2> impostare il boot sulla usb
<ico> ok! alcuni secondi ancora che rufus finisce....
<ico> riavvio ed imposto il boot su usb!
<Mantra2> :)
<ico> OKKKK!!!!
<ico> sembra sia partito....
<ico> :D :D
<ico> sta caricando Ubuntu...
<cybornaut> bene
<ico> se non lo connetto ora ad internet è un grosso problema?
<ico> dato che ho il cubo della 3 con forti limitazioni di traffico giornaliero!
<ico> ?
<ico> ovvero, i vari pacchetti li posso installare anche in un secondo momento immagino....
<cybornaut> si certo ma secondo me è meglio se sei connesso
<ico> ok, spero di farcela con 500 MB.....
<Carlin0> cybornaut, wayland è incompatibile coi drive proprietari nvidia
<cybornaut> ah ok, grazie.
<cybornaut> quindi mi disabilita l'opzione di poterlo selezionare all'accesso in automatico
<cybornaut> giusto?
<Carlin0> credo di si cybornaut so per certo che sono incompatibili
<cybornaut> ok.
<cybornaut> invece per la rete mi sai dare qualche consiglio?
<Carlin0> che problemi hai con la rete ?
<ico> ok, sta installando il tutto...... credo ci voglia un pò quindi nel frattempo vado a pranzo,...... vi aggiorno appena il processo finisce!!! intanto vi ringrazio!
<cybornaut> ogni tanto mi si disconnette mi dice cavo scollegato
<cybornaut> di nulla
<Carlin0> cybornaut, non saprei ma è strano ...
<cybornaut> si
<cybornaut> me lo ha cominciato a fare dopo che ho fatto gli aggiornamenti
<cybornaut> mi si è scollegato e ho dovuto riavviare
<cybornaut> se riavvio torna tutto normale
<Carlin0> cybornaut, apri un terminale e  scrivi sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> cybornaut, incolla qui il link che esce
<cybornaut> ok
<cybornaut> mi scrive 56rj
<Carlin0> cybornaut, incolla qui il link che esce
<cybornaut> http://termbin.com/bcnr
<cybornaut> http://termbin.com/bcnr
<Carlin0> sembra tutto a posto , non hai aggiunto sorgenti software a parte chrome
<cybornaut> si chrome e vlc
<Carlin0> cmq la 17.10 ha parecchi problemi la 16.04 è molto più stabile
<cybornaut> eh ho letto, nell'ignoranza , visto che è la prima volta che uso linux, ho installato l'ultima versione pensando fosse migliore
<Carlin0> normale , sbagliando si impara
<cybornaut> gia :)
<cybornaut> cmq a proposito dei driver nvidia, ho fatto bene a installare quelli proprietari? vanno piu veloci giusto?
<Carlin0> si permettono migliori prestazioni alla scheda video
<cybornaut> stavo leggendo che wayland da un bel po di problemi, nel terminale mi dice che sto usando sessione grafica x11 quindi xorg giusto?
<Carlin0> coi nvidia per forza , te lo detto sono incompatibili
<Carlin0> mi assento un po ...
<cybornaut> ok e grazie mille
<cybornaut> ciao a tutti e grazie
<ico> Grazie a tutti per l'ausilio.... l'installazione è andata a buon fine! grazie ancora siete stati molto cortesi nell'aiutarmi! Uso spesso LinuxCNC ed è un bellissimo sistema operativo!
<ico> ;)
<hotrod> buongiorno a tutti
<Mantra> ragazzi qualche idea per la chiavetta usb vista dai log ma non rilevata da fdisk/gparted/parted/testdisk?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Mantra
<ubot-it> Mantra: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Mantra, dai il comando lsusb nel terminale e metti il risultato su ubuntu paste
<fabio_cc> !paste | Mantra
<ubot-it> Mantra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mantra> fabio_cc, https://pastebin.com/LDTyZEUA è la Lexar media. viene vista anche da tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Mantra> sento il suono della periferica collegata, ma per il resto non la vede (gpartedd ecc.)
<fabio_cc> Mantra, sudo parted -l
<fabio_cc> Mantra, metti su paste anche il log
<Mantra> vede solo il disco, nessuna usb
<fabio_cc> Mantra, vorrei vedere
<Mantra> https://pastebin.com/RuKM5qz6
<fabio_cc> Mantra, metti su paste anche il log
<fabio_cc> Mantra, è riconosciuta da altri sistemi operativi?
<Mantra> no
<fabio_cc> Mantra, allora quasi sicuramente è guasta, e in ogni caso la problematica non riguarda il supporto ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chat | Mantra
<ubot-it> Mantra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mantra> https://pastebin.com/rFqBDGjy
<Mantra> potevi dirmelo prima di fare i log :D grazie lo stesso
<fabio_cc> Mantra, se avessi detto subito che non viene riconosciuta nemmeno da altri sistemi, te lo avrei detto prima
<fabio_cc> è chiaro che se una periferica non funziona in assoluto, nemmeno su win o altri sistemi, il problema non è SO-dipendente
<fabio_cc> Mantra, probabilmente è guasta o difettosa
<Mantra> mi sono capitate chiavette non apribili da win ma formattate correttamente sotto ubuntu. se non ci sono altri modi per vederla, sì, sarà spappolata.
<fabio_cc> Mantra, se son problemi di formattazione ok, ma se non viene proprio vista da parted/gparted non la si può nemmeno formattatare/partizionare
<fabio_cc> non viene vista nemmeno a livello fisico
<fabio_cc> non solo di file system
<Mantra> di solito quelle rotte non me le rilevava nemmeno da lsusb. questa sì, speravo in qualche trucchetto :)
<Mantra> la usb andrà nel cestino, buon pomeriggio :)
<fabio_cc> Mantra, penso sia la memoria in sè ad essere guasta, e non l'elettronica a contorno
<Mantra> si si
<fabio_cc> Mantra, per quanto di mia conoscenza, non credo si possa fare altro
<Mantra> purtroppo è inusabile lo stesso
<fabio_cc> Mantra, una domanda, la colleghi direttamente alla porta usb sul pc o tramite hub?
<fabio_cc> Mantra, oppure usi prolunghe usb?
<Mantra> provato in entrambi i modi, nonn cambia nulla
<Mantra> con hub e direttamente
<Mantra> e con la prolunga :D
<fabio_cc> Mantra, ok la prova che conta è solo quella diretta, perché prolunghe e hub possono introdurre problemi
<fabio_cc> Mantra, ok
<Mantra> si si
<fabio_cc> Mantra, provato a cambiare porta?
<Mantra> si, anche su usb 2.0 e 3.0
<fabio_cc> Mantra, ok, non ho altro da aggiungere
<Mantra> :)
<David77> buona domenica a tutti! sporadicamente ho un grave problema su un processo che va in stato D, quindi non killabile, e che non mi fa fare ti reboot: c'è qualche modo per prevenire che un comando / processo / pacchetto vada in stato D? grazie
<David77> pacchetti nel repository ufficiale
<Cris02> salve, ho un problema con ubuntu, in pratica non mi riproduce l'audio tranne quello di sistema (tipo quando abbasso o alzo il volume) e me lo riproduce solo se dalla recovery di ubuntu faccio avvio normale
<Carlin0> Cris02, che ubuntu ?
<Cris02> 17.10.1
<Carlin0> hai provato a guardare le impostazioni di alsamixer ?
<Cris02> come faccio?
<Carlin0> apri un terminale scrivi alsamixer e poi posta la schermata che gli diamo una occhiata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Cris02> scusa la domanda ma come si fa lo screen su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> ctrl + alt + stamp
<Carlin0> oppure cerchi il programma apposito
<Cris02> https://imgur.com/a/a9psG
<Carlin0> i volumi sono tutti al massimo ...
<Carlin0> a parte le cuffie che sono anche in mute
<Cris02> ma non sono collegate
<Cris02> comunque se ti può servire l'audio mi funziona pure su kodi ma solo se imposto l'uscita diversa da quella predefinita di sistema
<Carlin0> cioè ?
<Carlin0> che uscita imposti ?
<Cris02> ti mando il primo screen di quando non funziona e il secondo di quando funziona (ma sempre solo su kodi) sullo stesso link
<Carlin0> ops so caduto , hai mandato gli screen ?
<Cris02> si
<Carlin0> rimanda per favore
<Cris02> https://imgur.com/a/a9psG
<Carlin0> questo era quello di alsamixer
<Cris02> sotto stanno gli screen di kodi
<Carlin0> ma sono uguali tra loro o sbaglio ?
<Cris02> controlla a dispositivi di uscita audio
<Carlin0> e quale dei 2 funziona ?
<Cris02> il secondo screen
<Carlin0> ma lo ha sempre fatto o solo dopo che hai installato kodi ?
<Cris02> no inizialmente l'audio funzionava anche dopo l'installazione di kodi
<Carlin0> e poi ?
<Cris02> e poi mi funzionava solo cambiando dal dispositivo di default alle casse del computer
<Carlin0> Cris02, scrivi nel terminale cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> e incolla qui il link che ne esce
<Cris02> mi sono usciti un sacco di link
<Carlin0> uno ne esce se dai il comando completo
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla
<Cris02> http://termbin.com/8yj1
<Carlin0> Cris02, hai aggiunto sorgenti software non ufficiali che potrebbero aver compromesso il sistema
<Carlin0> ora devo andare ...
<Cris02> ok grazie per l'aiuto
<David77> Carlin0 per il D state?
<David77> forse è un bug del driver, ma un bug che non mi fa fare il reboot di tutto il sistema è un problema :(
<Mirko84> buonasera
<Mirko84> ho questo problema quando cerco di installare qualsiasi app da Ubuntu software
<Mirko84> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKG0qXKKOU4
<Mirko84> Seguono gli errori dettagliati del gestore dei pacchetti:
<Mirko84> apt transaction returned result exit-failed
<cybornaut> salve a tutti
<David77> Mirko84 hai visto https://askubuntu.com/questions/943267/cant-install-via-ubuntu-software-apt-transaction-returned-result-exit-failed ?
<cybornaut> posso porvi una domanda?
<cybornaut> oggi ubunto mi ha segnalato un errore di sistema
<cybornaut> come faccio a capire di cosa si tratta? e come risolverlo? (sono nuovo a linux ho iniziato ieri)
<provvidence> buonasera
<provvidence> ce qualcuno
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | provvidence
<ubot-it> provvidence: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<camminante> buona sera a tuttu
<camminante> ho un problema: come si disinstalla un'applicazione da ubuntu gnome 3? è una interfaccia complicatissima e non riesco a disinstallare una applicazione dell Agenzia delle Entrate in jav
<camminante> Non c'e nessuno che è capace?
<camminante> è un file jnp e non so proprio come toglierlo
<Mantra> beh dipende da come l'hai installata.
<provvidence> detto cosi sei vago spiegati meglio
<camminante> mi sa che devo reistallare ubuntu per eliminarlo
<camminante> non lìho installato
<camminante> si è istallato da solo aprendolo
<camminante> si apre con web start e poi si installa da solo
<camminante> con il vecchio gnome2 e tutti gli altri desktop è facilissimo
<camminante> mna qui pare sia impossibile
<camminante> se si clicca col tasto destro si apre da un altra parte e cìè solo lìopzione lancia e basta
<camminante> ho spiegato cio che ho fatto: agenzia entrate, cliccato su apri con web start
<camminante> crea una cartella UnicoOnLine e un collegamento con l'applicazione.
<camminante> la cartella UnoconLine si elimina e basta ma quel file jnp...rimane
<provvidence> cliccandolo e schiacciando canc
<provvidence> detto proprio banalmente
<camminante> ora provo
<camminante> non funziona provvidence, se clicco...parte!
<Cri> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi con problemi di lettura DVD? Sono nuovo di Ubuntu...
<provvidence> selezionandolo in maniera alternativa al clic cioe tasti freccia
<provvidence> o tab
<Cri> Ho due diverse problematiche con due diversi DVD
<provvidence> una volta che arrivi a selezionarlo senza clic
<provvidence> dvd
<provvidence> video o programmi
<camminante> diciamo che io avrei bisogno di capire qualìè la directory dove son contenuti quei collegamenti delle applicazioni
<provvidence> se e installato
<provvidence> o non e un programma client java
<camminante> si ho provato provvidence: ci passo sopra e schiaccio del...si apre una finestra piu grande dove l'unica opzione è "lancia" e basta
<camminante> non so se è installato o è un collegamento. fatto sta che non si elimina
<camminante> con il vecchio gnome2 si apriva il menu e si toglieva il collegamento e si ripulivano le cartelle
<camminante> qui manco si sa qualo sono le directoris
<camminante> sono abituato a fare tutto da terminale ma qui è tutto terribilmente grafico!
<provvidence> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Flashback
<provvidence> installa gnome 2
<provvidence> fai termina sessione accedi con l ambiente desktop piu comodo per lo scopo
<provvidence> io spesso devo passare a cinnamon per motivi simili
<camminante> ma noooo non esiste manco più!
<provvidence> oui oui
<camminante> si chiama mate ora ma ha molti malfunzionamenti
<camminante> qui manco si sa qualo sono le directoris
<camminante> esco e rietro tra poco
<camminante> arrivederci e buona serata
<provvidence> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi con la scheda audio del asus e200ha
<zorin_> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-04
<Acevux> giorno gente
<Acevux> c'è nessuno
<Acevux> mi servirebbe una mano
<Acevux> ubuntu e wi fi
<Mr_Pan> Acevux>  ?
<Acevux> ciao Mr Pan
<Acevux> praticamente ho installato ubuntu 18.04 wi-fi riconosciuto
<Acevux> pero velocita 1 mb/s
<Acevux> e devo staccare e riattacare la pennina x farlo andare
<Mr_Pan> Acevux> wifi su usb  ?   marca e modello  ?
<Acevux> chip rtl 8192
<Acevux> dwa-131
<Acevux> d-link
<Acevux> si su usb
<Acevux> è 2 giorni che smatto letto mille guide ma niente
<Mr_Pan> Acevux> quel quel tipo di chip per farlo funzionare decentemente devi metterci le maani
<Acevux> ce le metterei volentieri strozzandala :D
<Acevux> strozzandola
<Mr_Pan> Acevux> apri TErminale
<Acevux> fatto
<Mr_Pan> sudo nano  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Mr_Pan> aggiungi questa riga e salva
<Mr_Pan> blacklist rtl8192cu
<Mr_Pan> riavvia il pc
<Acevux> provo arrivo
<Mr_Pan> ok sono qui
<Acevux> rieccomi
<Acevux> niente di nuovo
<Acevux> o ho sbagliato qualcosa
<Acevux> o non ha fatto niente
<Acevux> ho segnale debole ed il router è a 1 metro
<Acevux> e velocita 1mb/s
<Mr_Pan> uhmm
<Mr_Pan> Acevux> apri terminale
<Acevux> aperto
<Mr_Pan> sudo -i
<Mr_Pan> echo "blacklist rtl8188ee"  >>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Mr_Pan> echo "blacklist 8192eu"  >>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Mr_Pan> exit
<Mr_Pan> riavvia
<Acevux> io ho la eu
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> Acevux> si ok dobbiamo prima rimuovere tutti i driver e poi ricaricare
<Mr_Pan> riavvia
<Acevux> ok
<Mr_Pan> rientra in irc ma sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat per favore
<Acevux> riavvio
<Acevux> rieccomi
<Acevux> ridimmi il canale chat
<Acevux> perfavore
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tdk200> Buongiorno a tutti. Su cosmic ho un avvio lento con schermo nero senza splash screen logo Xubuntu.
<tdk200> quando spengo il logo c'è. poco fa ho spento il sistema ed in uscita è uscito il logo tipico xubuntu con una scritta (che ho visto per la prima volta) tutti gli aggiornamenti sono installati.
<tdk200> \j
<tdk200> ho risolto facendo un upgrade grub
<tdk200> comunque ho un problema con dei pacchetti che risultano danneggiati o non aggiornati. ho provato da ubuntu recovery dpkg l'installazione
<tdk200> ma non vanno
<tdk200> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/drwQHsVM39/
<tdk200> dal recovery mi dice che è possibile aggiornare questi 3 più altri 2, ma la rete non mi funziona dal recovery
<Carlin0> tdk200, posta output completo , non solo una riga al fondo
<tdk200> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PwP6vpxGCv/
<Carlin0> tdk200, apt -y dist-upgrade
<tdk200> sta andando
<jerry> buongiorno, sto creando una pen drive con ubuntu per cercare di recuperare dati su un pc con windows 7. Vorrei chiedervi la procedura corretta per non perdere i dati nel disco fisso. grazie
<Carlin0> !chat | jerry
<ubot-it> jerry: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> aveva pure fretta ...
<tdk200> Carlin0:  Fatto
<tdk200> Carlin0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q8fFBvCB8k/
<tdk200> grazie Carlin0
<marticip> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-05
<Fetentone> Buongiorno a tutti. E' da qualche giorno che il pc non mi si avvia più normalmente. Ogni volta devo premere shift e dare avvio al grub e solo in modalità recovery mi parte.
<Fetentone> E' indifferente se con uno dei due kernel presenti
<Fetentone> In entrambi i casi ho anche provato a sistemare  i files danneggiati del file system, aggiornare i files di grub, ecc.. ecc..
<Fetentone> ad ogni riavvio devo passare dal grub o sennò non si avvia il sistema operativo.
<Fetentone> arriva ad una schermata blu e li si ferma... nello specifico: dalla tipica schermata violastra, lo schermo diventa per qualche istante nero e poi intravede la scritta di caricamento di ubuntu ma che subito lascia spazio aduna schermata blu fissa.
<Fetentone> senza ovviamente caricarenulla
<Fetentone> qualche idea su come posso procedere???
<enzotib> Fetentone, ctrl-alt-f1 ti mostra la console con qualche messaggio?
<Fetentone> ciao enzotib, innanzitutto spero tu stia bene... è da un po di tempo che non ci si sente. Tra l'altro credo che tu sopravviverai anche a Canonical ma so sempre di poterti incontrare qui...
<Fetentone> comunque circa il comando, no da nulla... devo reimmettere la password per entrare
<enzotib> ciao Fetentone, ben tornato anche a te
<enzotib> cioè con ctrl-alt-f1 non ti mostra la console?
<Fetentone> mi da la schermata di password.. se vuoi ti linko le foto
<Fetentone> ma tu intendi che il comando lo do da questa condizione... io ora sto usando il pc... avviato come già detto dalla modalità di recovery
<Fetentone> o vuoi che lo do in fase di avvio quando la schermata si ferma sul blu
<Carlin0> Fetentone, io ora devo andare ma ti spiego dove puoi vedere cose interessanti
<Fetentone> ciao Carlin0
<Fetentone> è bello ritrovare certezze in una chat di nick quasi tutti nuovi :D
<Carlin0> al grub premi "e" e cerca una riga che inizia con "linux" , vai al fondo di quella riga e cancella "quiet splash" quindi premi f10 per avviare con la modifica , in questo modo vedrai all'avvio una serie di scritte e anche dove si blocca , fai una foto di quella schermata ...
<Carlin0> a dopo casomai ...
<Fetentone> okkkk grazieeee
<Fetentone> provo subito
<Fetentone> a dopo
<Fetentone> https://pasteboard.co/HZKfp91.jpg
<Fetentone> assieme a "quiet splash" ho dovuto cancellare anche "$vt_handoff"
<enzotib> Fetentone, come dice il messaggio, prova ad eseguire: sudo systemctl status apport-autoreport.service
<Fetentone> enzotib, https://pastebin.com/aKUjrSmS
<enzotib> Fetentone, mi pare che sia troncato a destra
<enzotib> anche così, non mi sembra molto utile
<enzotib> però se si potesse leggere completo, sarebbe meglio
<Fetentone> ci provo
<Fetentone> https://pasteboard.co/HZKEVmN.png
<Carlin0> !image | Fetentone usa questi per le immagini
<ubot-it> Fetentone usa questi per le immagini: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Fetentone> ok
<Fetentone> ma intanto si vede l'immagine che ho postato o la devo linkare di nuovo?
<enzotib> Fetentone, l'immagine si vede, ma è sempre tagliato come prima
<Carlin0> io non la vedo
<Fetentone> ok...linko nuovamente
<enzotib> non è che l'hai eseguito e solo dopo hai allargato la finestra?
<Carlin0> ma scusa se è scritto usa il paste
<Fetentone> https://imgur.com/a/E0uypUt
<Fetentone> enzotib, nono
<Carlin0> ma fai una bella cosa aggiungi alla fine del comando →→→     | nc termbin.com 9999
<Fetentone> spetta... ridò il comando e rilinko
<Fetentone> https://imgur.com/a/S6pewYy
<Fetentone> Carlin0, dicevi che al comando di enzotib devo aggiungere nc termbin,com 9999
<Carlin0> anche |
<Carlin0>     | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> lasci uno spazio alla fine del comando e aggiungi quello
<Fetentone> https://termbin.com/i0xr
<Carlin0> Fetentone, sudo systemctl enable apport.service
<Carlin0> e pi ridai il comando di prima
<Fetentone> apport.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install.
<Fetentone> Executing: /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable apport
<Fetentone> il comando di enzotib??
<Carlin0> si con l'aggiunta alla fine
<Fetentone> ok
<Fetentone> https://termbin.com/nrwm
<Carlin0> idem non cambia un cassio
<Carlin0> !vedisources | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Fetentone> https://termbin.com/8u6u
<Carlin0> a cosa serve quel ppa gezakovacs-ubuntu-ppa-bionic.list ?
<Fetentone> stavo vedendo anch'io... non so a cosa si riferisca
<Fetentone> io l'unica cosa che ho installato fuori dai repositori è stato Unetbootin
<Fetentone> https://unetbootin.github.io/linux_download.html
<Fetentone> ecco cos'è???
<Fetentone> ma è stato fatto già da qualche tempo...e fin'ora non ho avuto problemi
<Fetentone> mai che qualche ultimo aggiornamento non sia entrato estremamente in conflitto
<Fetentone> inoltre ho visto una cosa... nel link che mi hai fatto postare (ultimo comando) DICE uBUNTU 16.04... IO SONO SICURO DI AVER ELA 18.04
<Carlin0> in effetti è di unetbootin , che poi è un programma buggato
<Fetentone> scusa il maiuscolo... è partito da solo :D
<Carlin0> Fetentone, hai installato la 16.04 e poi hai avanzato di versione alla 18.04 , si vede
<Fetentone> Carlin0, però a me con unet mi ha creato la pennetta autopartente di un Avira antivirus... con l'altro nel repositori l'antivirus non partiva :D
<Fetentone> si si ho avanzato alla 18.04
<Carlin0> ma non capisco cosa possa essere
<Carlin0> la foto di dove si blocca ?
<Fetentone> no Carlin0... quando si blocca da solo una schermata blu secondo le fasi che ho riferito
<Carlin0> anche con la prassi che ti ho detto prima ?
<Fetentone> <Fetentone> arriva ad una schermata blu e li si ferma... nello specifico: dalla tipica schermata violastra, lo schermo diventa per qualche istante nero e poi intravede la scritta di caricamento di ubuntu ma che subito lascia spazio aduna schermata blu fissa.
<Carlin0> quella che ti ho spiegato prima dele 12
<Carlin0> al grub premi "e" etc etc
<Fetentone> Un attimo... con quella prassi è partito... ho dovuto togliere anche "$vt_handoff" assieme a "quiet splash"
<Fetentone> ed è partito ed è con quella che sto ancora in esecuzione...
<Carlin0> perchè ? leva solo quel che ti dico io ...
<Fetentone> l'ho fatto ma si fermava alla schermata blu
<Fetentone> poi mi son detto: "forse dovevo togliere tutto... da quiet splash in poi".... ed è partito
<Carlin0> e non vedevi le scritte caricarsi ?
<Fetentone> certamente.... gli ho fatto la foto
<Fetentone> te la linko
<Carlin0> e me la fai vedere ?
<Carlin0> eh
<Fetentone> https://imgur.com/a/STfRwMQ
<Carlin0> e si blocca in quel punto ?
<Fetentone> ovviamente questa è la parte finale che ho fotografato... sul monitor scorrevano migliaia di righe
<Fetentone> Carlin0, ora mi chiedi troppo... non so se si blocca in quel punto
<Carlin0> si ma quello che interessa è dove si blocca
<Carlin0> allora Fetentone devi avviare in quel modo che ti ho spiegato aspettare che si blocchi e fare una foto
<Carlin0> fai vedere una cosa prima
<Fetentone> posso dirti durante il caricamento quando appare quella tipica schermata violacea, da spazio per qualche secondo ad uno schermo nero... poi ritorna la schermata violacea ed in un attimo ne compare una blu
<Carlin0> Fetentone, cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Fetentone> Carlin0, col comando che mi hai dato senza togliere $ecc ecc. non fa nulla, arriva alla schermata blu
<Fetentone> mantre togliendo quiet splash $ ec. mi ha caricato il sistema senza bloccarsi
<Carlin0> Fetentone, fai vedere l'output del comando
<Carlin0> Fetentone, cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Fetentone> https://termbin.com/ua4f
<Carlin0> Fetentone, hai mica usato grub costumizer per caso ?
<Fetentone> se è un applicativo no
<Carlin0> si serve a personalizzare il grub
<Fetentone> credo di non averlo nemmeno
<Fetentone> https://imgur.com/a/PJPS96o
<Fetentone> infatti non ce l'ho
<Fetentone> però per avviare il sistema sono passato sempre da grub... con il tasto shift dopo la schermata del bios, e ho provato a fargli dare tutte le opzioni che potevo:
<Fetentone> correggi i files system danneggiati
<Fetentone> libera spazio
<Fetentone> ecc. ecc.
<Fetentone> ma a nulla è servito
<Fetentone> ne con il kernel 15.04.05 ne con quello precedente 14.05....
<Fetentone> il pc da solo non si avvia se non passo per la modalità recovery
<Carlin0> quel file ha delle voci non originali quindi o tu o qualche programma le hanno messe
<Fetentone> io no... non sono sprovveduto... mi affido a quel che so... anche se è poco
<Fetentone> può essere che unetbootin abbia fatto casino??? Possiamo toglierlo???
<Carlin0> più che il programma preoccupa il ppa
<Fetentone> togliamo il ppa???
<Carlin0> ma non credo sia quello
<Carlin0> cmq se vuoi ...
<Carlin0> !ppapurge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppapurge'
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Fetentone> Carlin0, ma mi sembra di ricordare che con purge la chiave mi rimane
<Carlin0> lle modifiche al file grub sono strane , di solito le genera grub costumizer
<Fetentone> quindi procedo con l'eliminazione del ppa, posso???
<Carlin0> si ma non credo risolva i tuoi problemi
<Fetentone> ok.. proviamo
<Carlin0> le voci sul file default/grub e anche le altre che hai trovato vicino a "quiet splash" che non dovrebbero esserci , qualcuno ci ha messo le mani
<Carlin0> è inutile girarci intorno
<Fetentone> Carlin0, ti sembro uno in grado di mettere le mani nel grub?
<Carlin0> Fetentone, sarà stata tua figlia che ne so , di certo non si cambiano da sole :P
<Fetentone> impossibile... solo io uso il pc
<Fetentone> https://imgur.com/a/3Dn2HSi
<Fetentone> se ne è andato?
<Carlin0> non chiedermi come si usa ppa purge , non l'ho mai usato
<Carlin0> per il resto non so che dirti Fetentone se non che "qualcuno ci ha messo le mani"
<Fetentone> siii va be!
<Fetentone> i fantasmi non esistono, tantomeno quelli alfebitazzati in informatica
<Fetentone> :D
<Fetentone> se non credi che possa risolvere il problema reinstallo ubuntu
<Carlin0> magari si può risolvere , ma io non so come
<Fetentone> ok... rimosso il pacchetto provo a riavviare.. mi faccio sentire a breve
<Fetentone> per ora grazie davvero di tutto... provo, se ci sei ti aggiorno
<Fetentone> ciaoooooo
<th34lch3m1st> ciao
<th34lch3m1st> ieri sera aggiornamento del kernel alla 4.15.0-45.48. Dopo l'aggiornamento cpu al 50% fisso in idle...
<th34lch3m1st> Ho riavviato con quello precedente e tutto normale...
<th34lch3m1st> Per non parlare di uno dei dischi di backup in cui ha corrotto il fs...
<Carlin0> ogni tanto un kernel ciucco capita ... anche se non dovrebbe soprattutto su una LTS
<gh0sts13II> 'sera a tutti
<gh0sts13II> Erano almeno 25 anni che non joinavo un irc.. che nostalgia.
<devis77> buonasera, ho un problema con kubuntu 18.10, dopo aggiornamento kernel 4.18.0-il sistema non si avvia, si avvia solo con il kernel 4.18.0-10.11. qualcuno sa dirmi come risolvere il problema grazie
<gh0sts13II> Quando si aggiorna il kernel so' cazzi.. ti serve proprio il 4.18.0-10.11 devis?
<devis77> diciamo di no
<devis77> potrei anche rimuoverlo
<devis77> era solo caprire se il problema lo riscontrato solo io
<gh0sts13II> io sono sul 4.15.0-45-generic ... me ne guardo bene dall'aggiornare se non c'è un vero bisogno ;)
<devis77> ok lo elimino e resto al mio caro 4.18.0-10.11 che funziona bene. ciao e grazie
<vinnie> ciao a tutti! se potete aiutarmi vi ringrazio! ho un mac os x versione 10.5.8 con processore 2.1 ghz intel core 2 duo e memoria 2.5 gb gg7 mhz ddr2 sdram, vorrei avere consigli su installazione di ubuntu, o xubuntu? grazie! Se non sono nel posto giusto ditemelo!
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-06
<michele996> salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu. Finita l'installazione ho riavviato il computer e da ora il computer si riavvia in continuazione senza accedere ad ubuntu
<michele996> cosa devo fare?
<fetentone> Buongiorno. Ci riprovo oggi!
<fetentone> Ho un problemino con Grub e Gparted a seguito di reinstallazione
<fetentone> La schermata di grub si apre da sola (senza che io schiacci lo shift)
<fetentone> Gparted non si avvia: fa vedere che si carica ma non si apre
<fetentone> da erminale mi da questo risultato
<fetentone> fetentone@fetentone:~$ gparted start
<fetentone> Unit -.mount does not exist, proceeding anyway.
<fetentone> No protocol specified
<fetentone> (gpartedbin:4110): Gtk-WARNING **: 22:56:35.579: cannot open display: :0
<fetentone> Non vorrei dare comandi a casaccio col grub... già mi ha fatto passare una brutta giornata
<fetentone> e tanto meno con Gparted
<enzotib> fetentone, ma che c'entra gparted con grub?
<fetentone> enzotib, niente... ma sono i due problemi che ho da quando ho reinstallato
<enzotib> fetentone, gparted lo usi solo quando vuoi cambiare qualcosa sulle partizioni, cioè quasi mai, oppure se devi formattare una pendrive, ma neanche questo credo sia il caso
<enzotib> e comunque se lo stai usando da console, e non da un terminale dentro l'ambiente grafico, è normale che ti dica cannot open display :0
<enzotib> e poi gparted start dove lo hai preso come comando?
<Carlin0> fetentone, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<fetentone> enzotib, è che tante certezze io non le ho... mi sono riscaricato tutte le applicazioni che avevo e le avviavo non appena installate per vedere se funzionavano
<fetentone> tutte all'eccezione di gparted
<fetentone> enzotib, su una wiki del supporto  Ubuntu... ora ti posto
<enzotib> ok
<fetentone> Carlin0, 18.04
<fetentone> rimango sulle LTS... non posso permettermi smanettamenti :D
<Carlin0> cmq il fatto che si veda il menù di grub non mi sembra un problema
<fetentone> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=1577929
<fetentone> il link è per enzotib
<enzotib> fetentone, è una cazzata, non esiste nessuna opzione "start" di gparted
<fetentone> Carlin0, non so se sia un problema... ma se la mia Fiat Croma dopo un tagliando, mi accende una spia nuova che poi si spegne, io il problema me lo pongo
<Carlin0> roba di 11 anni fa
<fetentone> enzotib, e ti capisco pure... ma stavo cercando delle wiki per risolvere il problema con gparted e mi sono imbattuto su quella
<fetentone> non è un caso che sto chiedendo supporto a voi
<enzotib> fetentone, ma non compare nei menu? e da dove lo lanci?
<enzotib> in ogni caso credo che la cosa più importante da mettere a posto è grub
<fetentone> enzotib, si compare dal menù... in alto a sinistra dello schermo  (attività) si crea anche la rotellina che carica ma poi non si avvia
<enzotib> fetentone, ma come e quando hai fatto questa installazione?
<fetentone> l'ho fatta ieri ho scaricato la iso, messa su dvd e poi ho dato inizio a tutto
<fetentone> enzotib, Carlin0 ma perchè non cominciamo dal grub?
<fetentone> poi magari si vede gparted se ne è il caso
<fetentone> sennò lo disinstallo proprio e non se ne parla più
<enzotib> ma è assai strano che una installazione nuova dia questi problemi
<Carlin0> fetentone, è un problema che vedi il menù di grub ?
<fetentone> enzotib, preciso pure che ho controllato l'immmegine M5d.. del disco
<fetentone> e della iso
<enzotib> fetentone, durante l'installazione hai fatto o sono capitate cose strane?
<fetentone> Carlin0, e certo... il grub è quello che stava incasinato ieri e che mi ha costretto alla reinstallazione
<Carlin0> fetentone, ma il grub c'è cmq che tu veda il menù o no
<fetentone> quindi se è una cosa normale (non credo se no l'avrebbe sempre fatto) me la tengo.... se non è tanto normale, dovrebbe essere sistemata
<fetentone> Carlin0, si ma sono anni che ho il pc dalla 11.04 e non mi è mai capitato...
<fetentone> quelllo che dico: è normale o c'è qualcosa di anomalo in questa schermata iniziale del grub
<fetentone> ecco!
<fetentone> enzotib, no, non è successo niente di strano... tutto filato liscio
<enzotib> fetentone, non ho capito se ti dà problemi o se solo sei preoccupato dell'apparizione del menu
<fetentone> per il grub sono solo preoccupato della sua apparizione.. non ho problemi
<fetentone> il sistema si avvia dopo 26 secondi in automatico o ugualmente se gli do l'invio
<fetentone> il sistema va bene
<fetentone> forse non ero stato chiaro in questo
<fetentone> chiedo scusa
<Carlin0> il fatto di gparted mi fa strano , quello è un errore che di solito fa la 18.10 per via di wayland
<fetentone> Carlin0, scusa... io ho la modalità interfaccia grafica con wayland ma la versione è 18.04
<Carlin0> allora risolviamo in fretta aspè ....
<Carlin0> disabilita wayland https://pastebin.com/raw/sLBHR6Nh
<Carlin0> il fatto del menù di grub è un pippone inutile se vuoi abbassiamo il tempo
<fetentone> Carlin0, io non so tu... ma io coi pipponi ci sono arrivato fino al Servizio di Leva
<fetentone> :D
<fetentone> mi faresti cosa alquanto gradita
<fetentone> intanto ho fatto l'operazione per il gparted
<Carlin0> prima prova sta cosa di wayland
<Carlin0> hai riavviato ?
<fetentone> ok... riavvio e ci sentiamo
<fetentone> no no ora riavvio
<Carlin0> gparted funziona ora ?
<fetentone> https://imgur.com/a/HPR2oNb
<fetentone> alla grande
<fetentone> :D
<Carlin0> e l'immagine cos'è?
<fetentone> gparted
<fetentone> che fsi è avviato
<Carlin0> lvm ... vabbè non lo conosco
<Carlin0> fetentone, cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<fetentone> me lo ha detto in fase di installazione... è qualcosa che ha a che fare con gli aggiornamenti e che permette di non riavviare il pc
<fetentone> qualcosa di simile all'incirca
<fetentone> https://termbin.com/eb64
<Carlin0> è 10 secondi quanto vuoi mettere 5 ?
<fetentone> 2
<fetentone> pure 1
<fetentone> 1 secondo
<Carlin0> non so se te lo accetta ....
<fetentone> vediamo il minimo che accetta
<Carlin0> cmq ... sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> si apre il file
<Carlin0> la riga da modificare è questa GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<Carlin0> dopo modificata salvi e chiudi e poi dai il comando
<Carlin0> sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> o se no aspè...
<fetentone> apsè... mi ha dato questo
<fetentone> ** (gedit:2737): WARNING **: 11:42:50.371: Set document metadata failed: Impostazione dell'attributo metadata::gedit-encoding non supportata
<Carlin0> pippone inutile
<Carlin0> fetentone, il file si è aperto ?
<fetentone> si... però ora ho notato che anche rimettendo 10 mi da lo stesso messaggio
<fetentone> forse è il grub è permaloso di alcune sue parti quando gliele vai a toccare
<fetentone> però che dici se metto 1 e provo a spegnere  e riavviare???
<Carlin0> ascolta i warning non li calcolare
<Carlin0> rispondi a me , il file si è aperto ?
<fetentone> si certo
<Carlin0> cambia tempo salva e poi dai sudo update-grub
<fetentone> ok
<fetentone> fetentone@fetentone:~$ sudo update-grub
<fetentone> Sourcing file `/etc/default/grub'
<fetentone> Generazione file di configurazione GRUB...
<fetentone> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-45-generic
<fetentone> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-45-generic
<fetentone> Scusate ancora il disturbo ma nonostante l'impostazione dei secondi la schermata del grub iniziale persiste... avete in mente qualche altro passaggi oche io possa fare??
<fetentone> scusate l'appiglio... ma proprio non sopporto sta cosa della schermata di grub in fase di avvio
<kat-1> salve, uso ubuntustudio va bene se chiedo qui o devo cercare altri canali... non ho ben capito dal regolamento. grazie
<Carlin0> !chiedi | kat-1
<ubot-it> kat-1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<kat-1> ok grazie, si era per sapere, si tratta di spotify, mi capita di aprire la finestra e lo schermo diventa verde, però solo la finestra del software, il resto del sistema è ok
<Carlin0> spotify non è nei repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> o sbaglio ?
<Carlin0> !info spotify
<ubot-it> Package spotify does not exist in bionic
<kat-1> quindi bisogna scrivere al supporto di spotify
<Carlin0> eh si qui diamo supporto solo al software presente nei repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> spotify non lo è
<kat-1> ok ti ringrazio
<Morpheus90> Salve ragazzi, ho un grosso problema dopo l'audio che si e risolto aggiornando kubuntu
<Morpheus90> il problema e che il pc si freeza ogni volta che carico qualche pagina, oppure qualche cartella
<Morpheus90> non trovo il problema, puo essere la memoria troppo piena?
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-07
<luke2596> ciao! per me è la prima volta in questa chat, che mi è stata consigliata da un mio amico per risolvere eventuali problemi col sistema operativo!
<luke2596> ho un problema con l'audio qualcuno mi riuscirebbe ad aiutare?
<Vitofode87> Stamattina il mio PC ha deciso di non collegarsi piu al WiFi. Errore visualizzato: "attivazione della connessione di rete non riuscita
<drox> Buongiorno, come si sistema questo errore? ho cercato con man ma non ho capito scusate l'ignoranza... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PBn637pYmW/
<drox> risolto grazie
<h_boyz> Buonasera a tutti, ho una kubuntu 18.10 e mi sono accorto che ctrl+alt+f1 non apre la console, non ho trovato documentazioni per ripristinare tale funzione. Ringrazio in anticipo chi volesse aiutarmi
<h_boyz> Buonasera, causa disconnessione ripeto la domanda, non riesco a ripristinare la combinazione tasti ctrl+alt+f1 per entrare nella konsole, ho kubuntu18.10,grazie in anticipo
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-08
<David77__> buon pomeriggio a tutti! è possibile installare lubuntu 18.04 su un hp stream pc 13 con 32GB eMMC e 2GB di ram? grazie
<ivano> Apache2 restart error
<ivano> Address already in use: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address 443
<David77__> leggendo su https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu , a 64 bit, c'è anche la modalità uefi di ubuntu quindi dovrebbe partire la live usb ma non parte :(
<David77__> rifarò la pendrive live. però volevo sapere come partizionare la eMMC essendo così piccola. i documenti etc li salverò su una sd esterna. grazie
<David77__> ho letto che ora è possibile fare un file di swap al posto della partizione. penso forse che conviene faccia 'Creazione manuale di un file di swap' magari di soli 2GB?
<francesco> ehm
<alberto123> Ciao, perché per connettermi alla chat mi fallisce frequentemente e mi dice "Error Connecting (Closing Link: 23.226.229.209 (Connection timed out))"?
<alberto123> Perché quando mi registro nel forum, mi dice che il mio indirizzo è già stato utilizzato, mentre se vado a recuperare la password mi dice che l'indirizzo non esiste?
<alberto123> In fase di registrazione mi dice "L’indirizzo e-mail inserito è già in uso.", mentre in fase di recupero password mi dice "Le informazioni e-mail o nome utente fornite non sono state trovate."
<alberto123> qualcuno potrebbe darmi un supporto?
<alberto123> il problema era tutt'altro ma per risolverlo ho prima provato ad iscrivermi nel forum e non andava, poi ad entrare nella chat e non andava. sono un attimo sconfortato
<alberto123> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<alberto123> madò magari per parlare qua devo fare la registrazione, ora mi sparo
<albuntu90> ovviamente mi ero già registrato anni fa e quindi non mi fa usare la mail
<albuntu90> diobo
<albertoubuntu> ciao, dopo quanto tempo mi devo preoccupare che non mi è arrivata la mail di attivazione del forum di ubuntu?
<albertoubuntu> chiedo scusa per la domanda scema, ma sto avendo una serie di difficoltà che mi deprimono non poco
<Carlin0> albertoubuntu, qui non centriamo col forum , se hai un problema su ubuntu esponilo e se qualcuno sa ti aiuta
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-09
<Kurt82> Buongiorno a tutti !
<Kurt82> ragazzi qualcuno di voi potrebbe aiutarmi con la configurazione del CUPS in xubuntu ?
<enzotib> che c'è da configurare?
<Kurt82> dovrei aggiungere una stampante di rete
<Kurt82> direttamente dal portatile alla stampante (la connessione è stata correttamente configurata solo che la stampante non viene ancora vista)
<kat-1> NOTEBOOK HP G6 1WY10EA come si installano tutte le funzioni del mouse pad? grazie
<alevipri> il touchpad?
<kat-1> sì
<kat-1> non clicca
<kat-1> i due tasti vanno, scorrimento verticale pure ma non fa il tap
<alevipri> ubuntu 18.04?
<alevipri> kat-1, se usi la 18.04 guarda qui: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/PostInstallazione#Touchpad
<kat-1> Ubuntu 18.10
<Ravenger> Buongiorno a tutti! Premetto di non essere molto esperto in programmazione; volevo chiedere se fosse possibile installare Ubuntu Touch sul mio tablet Android. Il table è un Arnova 10d G3 con montato Android 4.0. Grazie mille in anticipo!
<simd99> ciao, scusate sto avendo problemi nell'installare retroarch su ubuntu 16.04 a 32bit. copiando il comando presente nel sito di retroarch sul terminale mi da errore e non mi fa installare l'emulatore
<Carlin0> !info retroarch
<ubot-it> retroarch (source: retroarch): Simple frontend for the libretro library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1+dfsg1-1 (bionic), package size 870 kB, installed size 3146 kB
<Carlin0> !info retroarch xenial
<ubot-it> Package retroarch does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> simd99, nella 16.04 retroarch non è nei repo ufficiali
<kat-1> !info touchpad
<ubot-it> Package touchpad does not exist in bionic
<kat-1> !info pad
<ubot-it> Package pad does not exist in bionic
<kat-1> NOTEBOOK HP G6 1WY10EA come si installano tutte le funzioni del touchpad? grazie ubuntu 18.10
<simd99> ciao ho problemi con l'installazione di retroarch. inserendo il comondo per l'installazione mi esce error code
<kat-1> non riesco a cliccare col clic a tocco
<kat-1> i tasti sinistro e destro e lo scorrimento funzionano
<Carlin0> simd99, nella 16.04 retroarch non è nei repo ufficiali
<simd99> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-10
<N1ght0w> Ciao a tutti posso chiedervi una cosa?
<N1ght0w> Ho installato ubuntu, tutto bene la vita è bella. Spengo, riaccendo e mi da tsc_deadline_disabled e rimango bloccato in un black screen
<N1ght0w> penso di dover installare intel-ucode ma non sò da dove
<N1ght0w> accedo solo al terminale grub
<N1ght0w> ps le bootable usb si comportano allo stesso modo
<N1ght0w3> Raga c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<nabbo> buonasera a tutti
<Carlin0> passa in chat nabbo
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> nabbo, scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-03
<mauroben> Buongiorno
<mauroben> ho un problema con la gestione delle frequenze della cpu, posso chiedere qui?
<mauroben> Ho un amd e2 9000e con dissipatore passivo, dopo alcune ore di utilizzo va in throttling  attestandosi ad una frequenza di 800 Mhz. Il problema è che quando la temperatura cala il processore rimane comunque bloccato costringendomi a riavviare.
<davide> installato ubuntu 1910 su elite book hp al riavvio schermo capovolto.come faccio non voglio tornare a win
<davide> provat oda live era tutto ok.......
<davide> era tutto ok al ravvio capovolto
<Mr_Pan> davide> hai visto nella cofigurazione dello schermo   ?
<Mr_Pan> se  puoi girarlo  ?
<Mr_Pan> altrimenti devi provare con xrand
<davide> xrandr provato niente successo e display solo risoluzione e frequenza..non capisco
<davide> con ubuntu 19.10  lo schermo queste 2 cose indicate sopra
<davide> forse mi sbagio dimmi i comandi corratti per xrandr
<Carlin0> davide, ...
<Carlin0> davide, prova con → xrandr -o inverted
<davide> già provato niente
<Guest91119> scusate volevo sapere se qualcuno mi può aiutare
<Guest91119> ?
<Guest91119> unattended-upgr
<Guest91119> cosa faccio?
<Carlin0> eh ?
<Guest91119> cerco di fare gli aggiornamenti ma si blocca
<Guest91119> attesa della chiusura di unattended upgr
<Guest91119> questa è la frase che compare
<Carlin0> metti l'output su pastebinit che gli diamo una occhiata
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Guest91119> no è il gestore degli aggiornamenti non il terminale
<Carlin0> e tu dai da terminale sudo apt upgrade
<Carlin0> prima chiudi il gestore grafico
<Carlin0> è scritto in italiano , basta leggere
<Guest91119> scusate
<Guest91119> penso di aver fatto
<Guest91119> vi chiedo scusa
<Guest91119> avete dato un'occhiata?
<Guest91119> c'è nessuno ?
<ospite91120> salve
<Guest16667> buonasera
<Guest16667> vorrei sapere come posso risolvere: si è verificato un problema con un programma di sistema
<Guest16667> su
<Guest16667> ubuntu18.04
<Guest16667> ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-04
<XPK> ho appena installato il vostro sistema operativo ma purtroppo non ho audio
<XPK> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<XPK> ?
<vitodoc> il nostro? mica lo facciamo noi
<vitodoc> che distro hai installato e che pc hai ?
<XPK> la versione è UBUNTU 18.04.3
<XPK> LTS
<XPK> credevo fosse la chat  di supporto degli sviluppatori
<XPK> è un assemblato
<vitodoc> per prima cosa controlla i volumi e la periferica audio in uso
<XPK> i volumi sono ok
<XPK> come faccio per la periferica
<XPK> ?
<vitodoc> cliccando sull'altorparlente dovrebbe dirtelo
<vitodoc> oppure apri alsamixer dal terminale
<XPK> ho trovato tutto in impostazioni
<XPK> ho modificato l'uscita
<XPK> adesso provo se si sente
<XPK> tutto ok
<XPK> grazie mille
<vitodoc> figurati
<XPK> buona giornata
<France62> il file scaricato si chiama ubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64 vuole dire che non si può usare con intel ma solo amd? se si, dove lo tovo quello per intel?
<Carlin0> France62, se la tua cpu supporta il 64 bit va benissimo quello , amd64 è solo il nome dell'architettura
<France62> grazie, ciao
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<Guest68478> Salve. Non riesco a installare la stampante Samsung M2070FW su Xubuntu. E' questa la chat giusta?
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-05
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Solaris> Ciao a tutti.
<MoL0ToV> ciao Solaris
<Solaris> Ciao Molotov
<Solaris> Posso chiedervi una cosa in merito ad un problema avuto col pc?
<MoL0ToV> dimmi
<MoL0ToV> non chiedere se puoi chiedere chiedi e basta
<Solaris> perfetto. grazie del consiglio
<Solaris> ieri sera mi è apparsa una schermata nera con dei testi per me incompresibili e da li il portatile è morto. Ho appena reistallato Ubuntu, diciamo che sta andando ma è molto molto lento e alla schermata di avvio mi escono dei testi (come se fosse un testo diagnostico) e alla fine quando spengo dei testi che riportano un ERROR
<Solaris> Sai dirmi cosa puo' essere successo?
<MoL0ToV> scriviteli o fai una foto e mandali  altrimenti è impossibile sapere cos'e'
<Solaris> Ok, provvedo subito.
<fabio_cc> !image | Solaris
<ubot-it> Solaris: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Solaris> Aspetto che si riavvii...spero
<Solaris> https://prnt.sc/qxylq0
<Solaris> https://prnt.sc/qxym41
<Solaris> Eccole
<Mr_Pan> Solaris> il primo é uun messaggio di sistema nulla di che e sono entrambe le verdi le voci
<Mr_Pan> il secondo é un bug relativo alle schede integrate intel
<Mr_Pan> Salil tuo laptop ha una intel integrata ? (si al 99%)
<Solaris> Direi di si
<Solaris> spe che controllo per sicurezza
<Solaris> (il fatto è che è diventato di una lentezza imbarazzante, fino a ieri era una scheggia, compatibilmente alla sua eta')
<Mr_Pan> ora ti dico cossa fare
<Mr_Pan> *cosa
<Mr_Pan> hai il laptop acceso  ?
<Mr_Pan> apri una finestra terminale
<Solaris> Si confermo, il comparto grafico è integrato
<Solaris> si è acceso
<Mr_Pan> processore  intel  ?  con scheda grafica integrata ?
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Solaris> Si
<Solaris> confermo
<Mr_Pan> apri una finestra terminale   CTRL+ALT+t
<Solaris> fatto
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Mr_Pan> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=SVIDEO-1:d"     <<<<   cerca questa riga e copiala esattamente come questa
<Mr_Pan> Solaris> se non mi da feedback non so se hai fatto o no ...
<Solaris> prima riga scritta (scusa ma non trovavo un tasto)
<Mr_Pan> quale prima riga ...
<Solaris> sudo nano etc etc
<Solaris> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=SVIDEO-1:d"
<Solaris> questa riga si ferma a quiet splash
<Solaris> video=SVIDEO-1:d"
<Solaris> questa parte manca
<Mr_Pan> Solaris> si infatti devi renderla uguale
<Mr_Pan> una volta scritta
<Solaris> ok
<Solaris> provvedo
<Mr_Pan> CTRL+x e conferma con S per salvare
<Mr_Pan> dimmi quando ci sei
<Solaris> dovrei aver fatto
<Solaris> ci sono
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> ora scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo update-grub
<Mr_Pan> ti chiederá la password devi digitarla "alla cieca"
<Solaris> dove lo scrivo?
<Mr_Pan> sempre nella finestra terminale
<Solaris> aspetta, dopo aver digitato S per confermare la modifica andava premuto Invio?
<Solaris> (scusa la domanda banale ma vorrei evitare di fare errori)
<Mr_Pan> si certo
<Mr_Pan> premi S e premi invio
<Solaris> ok scrivo l'altra riga adesso
<Solaris> fatto
<Mr_Pan> premi invio mi raccomando
<Solaris> fatto anche quello :)
<Mr_Pan> ora scrivi semre nella finestra terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Mr_Pan> dai invio
<Mr_Pan> poi scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo reboot   e dai invio
<Mr_Pan> il computer si riavvierá e il boot dovrebbe essere ora normale come tempi
<Mr_Pan> fammi sapere
<Solaris> fatto, vediamo che succede
<Solaris> mi da ancora i testi di errore
<Mr_Pan> quali  ?
<Solaris> vediamo se si avvia con tempi normali
<Solaris> quelli della videata nera che ti avevo allegato prima
<Mr_Pan> ne hai inviate 2
<Solaris> la seconda
<Mr_Pan> e allora mi sa che non hai correttamente scritto il file grub
<Solaris> riprovo daccapo? con i testi che mi hai mandato?
<Mr_Pan> Solaris>
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale e scrivi
<Solaris> vai
<Solaris> ci sono
<Mr_Pan> sudo cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> tutto su una riga avrai un link come risultato incolla qui il link
<Solaris> non mi da un link
<Solaris> name or service not know
<Solaris> pero' sono offline
<Solaris> se serve una connessione dimmelo che provvedo
<Solaris> sono online
<Solaris> https://ermbin.com/56ce
<Solaris> spe ho sbagliato, la fretta...
<Solaris> https://termbin.com/56ce
<Solaris> eccolo
<MoL0ToV> bye
<Solaris> Mr_Pan ci sei?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> scusa
<Mr_Pan> stavo facendo un'altra cosa e mi sei passato di mente
<Mr_Pan> Solaris> si scusa davo per scontato che fossi online con il laptop
<Solaris> Ok
<Solaris> scusa tu
<Solaris> Ti ho mandato il link
<Mr_Pan> si visto
<Mr_Pan>  sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-intel     <<<    questo comando lo avevi dato ?
<Mr_Pan> e avevi riavviato  ?
<Mr_Pan> secondo quello che leggo in rete cosi'dovrebbe andare
<Solaris> si
<Mr_Pan> uhmm
<Mr_Pan> sudo update-grub lo avevi dato  ?
<Solaris> yes
<Mr_Pan> e allora mi dispiace non so cosa fare oltre
<Solaris> nel dubbio posso riprovare a fare lo stesso percorso
<Solaris> comunque grazie per il tentativo :)
<Mr_Pan> Solaris> di nulla
<Solaris> ho riavviato, pare vada meglio. speriamo bene. grazie di nuovo Mr_Pan
<Solaris> Ciao a tutti ragazzi
<Solaris> Ciao ragazzi
<Solaris> oggi ho installato ubuntu 18.04 ed ho appena scoperto che non riesco a vedere video online, potreste darmi una mano a risolvere? grazie
<Solaris> Ciao ragazzi
<BaseballPlayer> Ciao a tutti.
<BaseballPlayer> Ragazzi con Ubuntu 18.04 sto avendo problemi coi video online, c'è qualcosa da settare per farlo andare? Grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> BaseballPlayer> prova ad installare ubuntu-restricted-addons   ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BaseballPlayer> li trovo da ubuntu software?
<Carlin0> BaseballPlayer, che video non vedi ?
<BaseballPlayer> la 7, netflix, un po tutto, youtube va pero'
<Carlin0> netflix va senza nulla ma meglio se usi chrome o chromium o brave browser .... firefox per lo streaming non va molto
<BaseballPlayer> con ubuntu 19.10 andava bene firefox, quindi dici che con chrome dovrei andare tranquillo?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> la7 in effetti non riesco a vederla manco io
<BaseballPlayer> sto installando chrome, vediamo come va
<Carlin0> per netflix non dovresti avere problemi
<Carlin0> raiplay idem
<Carlin0> è solo la7 che non mi funzia
<BaseballPlayer> netflix va, provo a vedere un po' gli altri link che non mi apriva
<Carlin0> raiplay anche va di sicuro
<BaseballPlayer> pare vada tutto, usero' chrome allora sul 18.04
<Carlin0> io lo uso solo per lo streaming
<BaseballPlayer> ti chiedo, tengo installat il 18.04 o conviene passare alla 19.10?
<Carlin0> meglio la 18.04
<BaseballPlayer> piu' stabile?
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<BaseballPlayer> grazie Carlin0 , mi hai risolto il problema. Buona serata
<Carlin0> di nulla
<BaseballPlayer> Ciao a tutti
<BaseballPlayer> Riciao ragazzi, praticamente i video vanno adesso con chrome ma sono a scatti e in qualita' piuttosto bassa. Stamattina con l'aiuto di un utente della chat andando a sistemare un problema relativo al chipset grafico integrato di Intel probabilmente abbiamo creato questo problema dei fotogrammi a scatto. si puo' fare qualcosa?
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-06
<Mr_Pan> Hola
<Solaris> Buongiorno a tutti
<Solaris> Mr_Pan buongiorno. Mi serve una tua consulenza :)
<IronHorse> Buon Giorno
<IronHorse> Volevo sapere se è possibile creare una partizione nel disco principale m2 solo per i file di sistema del sistema operativo, e un' altra partizione più grande in un altro disco piu lento dove posso salvare altre cose come app, documenti etc..
<Solaris> Buongiorno IronHorse
<Carlin0> IronHorse, basta che fai una partizione dati
<IronHorse> partizione dati? Sono un po' ignorante a riguardo
<Solaris> Ciao Carlin0
<Carlin0> IronHorse, sono dati quelli che vuoi salvare a parte , o cmq chiamali come ti pare
<Solaris> ieri, dopo essere riuscito, col tuo aiuto, a far andare i video online ho riscontrato il problema che questi vanno a scatti.
<Solaris> si puo' fare qualcosa per provare a risolvere?
<Carlin0> Solaris, vediamo che hardware hai ma di schede vide ne capisco pocoo , cmq ...
<Carlin0> Solaris, digita nel terminale sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> e posta qui il link che esce
<Solaris> Purtroppo non ho il portatile qui con me. Direi di aggiornarci nel tardo pomeriggio cosi' potrei riuscire a digitare da terminale i tuoi suggerimenti
<Solaris> comunque ha un chipset grafico integrato Intel
<Carlin0> Solaris, e cpu e ram ?
<Solaris> Spe che provo a darti le info corrette
<Solaris> Non trovo nulla. Nel tardo pomeriggio ci sei? Che avro' il portatile con me?
<Carlin0> prova a passare ... ed entra in chat dal pc
<Solaris> Ok, ci becchiamo piu' tardi. Intanto grazie.
<longo> salve per raspberry pi3b+ funzina?
<longo> perchè non mi parte
<Solaris> Ciao a tutti, Carlin0 ci sei?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Solaris
<ubot-it> Solaris: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Solaris> ho i video online che mi vanno a scatti, non vorrei che quella cosa che abbiamo sistemato l'altro giorno Mr_Pan al chipset grafico mi abbia fatto sto scherzetto
<Mr_Pan> Solaris> se ti vuoi togliere lo sfizio ti faccio reinstallare i driver intel
<Mr_Pan> e poi mi dici
<Solaris> dimmi tu, se risolve e spero non mi dia errore di nuovo si puo' provare
<Solaris> tu cosa consigli?
<Mr_Pan> Solaris> prima di tutto ricordami di che pc parliamo
<Mr_Pan> processore ram ecc ecc
<Solaris> portatile acer travelmate Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T8100 @ 2.10GHz × 2
<Solaris> Intel® 965GM
<Solaris> 4 giga di ram
<Solaris> con ubuntu 18.04.3
<Mr_Pan> quuindi un processore di 11 anni fa ....
<Mr_Pan> scatta con video a quale risoluzione ?
<Solaris> guarda fino alla modifica che abbiamo fatto andava liscio come l'olio
<Solaris> dalla modifica va a scatti
<Solaris> a qualsiasi risoluzione
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> dobbiamo cambiare qualcosa
<Solaris> ok
<Mr_Pan> Solaris> l'unica cosa prova a rimuovere quello che avevamo aggiunto
<Mr_Pan> salva
<Mr_Pan> sudo grub-update
<Mr_Pan> e riavvia e vediamo che succede
<Mr_Pan> segnati la modifica che ora non e la trovo sottomano
<Solaris> la vecchia modifica non la ricordo. provo a fare questa e vediamo che succede
<Solaris> o dal terminale riesco a risalire allo storico delle modifiche?
<Mr_Pan> Solaris> devo andare
<Mr_Pan> ci sentiamo tra un  po'
<Solaris> ok, provo a fare la modifica che mi hai suggerito intanto
<Solaris> ci aggiorniamo dopo
<Solaris> niente, non trova il comando
<Solaris> a dopo
<Solaris> ragazzi se intanto qualcun altro puo' aiutarmi cosi' provo a risolvere sta cosa, grazie mille
<Bubbleblox> Buonasera, sul mio unico computer, ieri, mi si è corrotto Ubuntu®. Era il mio unico PC funzionante e non ho più la chiavetta di installazione. Come posso fare?
<Carlin0> Solaris, guarda i log alle 14.55 https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/02/05/%23ubuntu-it.txt è questa la modifica che avete fatto ?
<Solaris> eccomi
<Solaris> si Carlin0
<Solaris> e' quella
<Carlin0> Solaris, hai ubuntu o una derivata ?
<Solaris> ubuntu 18,04.3
<Carlin0> 'nattimo
<Solaris> ok
<Carlin0> allora Solaris sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> modifica la riga
<Carlin0> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=SVIDEO-1:d"
<Carlin0> la fai diventare
<Carlin0> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Carlin0> ctrl +o e poi invio per salvare
<Carlin0> ctrl +x per uscire dall'editor
<Carlin0> quando hai fatto dimmelo
<Solaris> ok procedo
<Solaris> non vedo le righe
<Solaris> mi da schermata vuota
<Carlin0> forse hai sbagliato il comando
<Carlin0> fai ctrl +x
<Carlin0> ed esci
<Solaris> ok rifaccio
<Carlin0> fai copia/incolla così non sbagli
<Carlin0> allora Solaris sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Solaris> fatto
<Carlin0> salvato ?
<Solaris> si
<Carlin0> ok ora dai il comando sudo update-grub
<Solaris> dice fatto
<Carlin0> in questo modo abbiamo tolto la modifica di ieri
<Carlin0> riavvia
<Solaris> ok
<Solaris> ok, a fra poco cosi ti dico come vanno i video
<Solaris> Carlin0 niente da fare, è solo ritornato lento come prima della modifica. I video ho visto che continuano ad andare a scatti
<Solaris> qualcosa di deve essere compromesso nel chipset grafico perche fino a due giorni fa andava benissimo
<Carlin0> non so che dirti , ho solo tolot la modifica fatta ieri
<Carlin0> tolto*
<Solaris> mi sa che la rifaccio, perlomeno è piu veloce nell'avviarsi e nella gestione delle interfacce, altrimenti è solo lento
<Solaris> grazie comunque , ci abbiamo provato :)
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-07
<MoL0ToV> bye
<Maurizio> Buongiorno. Sto provando ad installare Lubuntu 18.04.03 i386 con USB su un notebook ASUS A6Q00VA del 2005 (RAM estesa ad 1 GB). L'installazione è stata avviata ma sullo schermo è presente la scritta Lubuntu su sfondo blu da circa 1 ora: sembra essersi bloccato. E' normale? Se no cosa devo fare? Grazie mille.
<yolpe> buongiorno, ciao, qualche giorno fa ho tentato l'avanzamento di versione da 14.4 a 16 lubuntu. avendo avuto il sentore che qualcosa stava andando storto, se possono essere utili, ho copiato tutti i messaggi di errore.he si aprivano durante l'istallazione post scaricamento pacchetti.
<yolpe> ora, avviando da cd live la 14.4 mi accorgo che per usare le varie funzioni devo scrivere "forcepae" su riga di comando. suppongo che questo "difetto del vecchio pc" possa essere la causa del problema.
<yolpe> ho tentato il chk disk da live della 14.4 e mi trova due file da rivcoverare, non ho capito quali, ma al riavvio scrive "kernel panic", lampeggia la tastiera e tutto resta piantato. sia che avvio il vecchio che il nuovo kernel.
<yolpe> ora, da live vedo esserci nella vecchia partizione di sistema una cartella backup con vari file... possono essermi utili al ripristino dei vecchi kernel?
<yolpe> sapete comunque darmi qualche altra dritta per far funzionare il vecchio kernel pre-avanzamento?
<vitodoc> yolpe: avvia in recovery mode e da console prova ad installare un alt kernel
<vitodoc> prima abilita la rete
<yolpe> non mi avvia nemmeno il recoveri mode
<vitodoc> nessuna recovery di nessun kernel ?
<yolpe> ho appena chiesto da terminale la lista dei file nella cartella backups per postarli in paste bin ma i terminali funzionanti in questa live non permettono il copia incolla
<yolpe> nessuna delle due recoveri funziona
<yolpe> si blocca sempre con kernel panic entrambe i kernel
<vitodoc> probabilmente è danneggiato in modo irreparabile, salva il salvabile e installa la 18.04
<yolpe> sai dirmi quale sia la directory dove è salvata la configurazione di virtual box? mi era già stata detta in questa chat ma per distrazione l'ho persa, mi scuso
<vitodoc> gli SO sti tronavanno nella home nella cartella 'VirtualBox VMs'
<yolpe> nella home/usersX ?
<vitodoc> tovano*
<vitodoc> azz trovano*
<vitodoc> sì
<yolpe> chiede pass... devo tentare da terminale, aggiorno tra un po'
<vitodoc> nella tua home dove hai le altre cartelle personali, tipo documenti, musica ecc
<yolpe> provo con sudo da terminale perche mi chiede la pass
<yolpe> e nn posso incollare l'indirizzo che funziona solo Xterm e UXterm.. no LX :(
<yolpe> sudo ls mi da come risposta ACCESS-YOUR-PRIVATE-DATA.descktop , README.txt
<vitodoc> de dare ls nella home utente del disco che devi recuperare non nella home della live
<yolpe> in quella ho chiesto ls
<vitodoc> oppure usa testdisk, con testdisk puoi salvare le cartelle in una destinazione da te scelta.
<yolpe> cioè ...senza arrivarci nel prompt... devo fare cd ....
<vitodoc> sudo testdisk
<vitodoc> adesso devo andare
<yolpe> ok grazie
<yolpe> comunque non accedo con cd e non vedo nulla con ls
<Carlin0> cmq la 14.04 è fuori supporto
<Matt222> Salve a tutti
<Matt222> Failed to open \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found
<Matt222> Failed to load image \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi: Not Found
<Matt222> Failed to start MokManager: Not Found
<Matt222> salve di nuovo ho un proplema che non riesco a risolvere.Dopo aver provato ad installare ubuntu 18.04.3 mi sono ritrovato con questo messaggio di errore Failed to open \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found
<Matt222> Failed to load image \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi: Not Found e poi il pc si spegne. non riesco neanche più a lanciare la versione live da usb, mi sento disarmato. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<yolpe> ciao, sto istallando un driver proprietario per la scheda wireless da synamptic... mi sembra bloccato, come posso sapere se sta trafficando dati o installando qualcosa? lubuntu 18.04 in uso
<yolpe> guardando il monitor attività di rete sono certo che non c'è traffico dati. sono connesso tramite cellulre su usb e la scheda che devo aggiornare è broadcom BCM 4311 . dal gestore risorse mi dice che il dispositivo non funziona e non offre driver liberi
<yolpe> sto cercando di istallare il software proprietario ma appunto, non fa traffico dati... c'è qualche repsority da aggiungere magari?
<vitodoc> yolpe:  https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<yolpe> grazie vito
<yolpe> ora leggo
<yolpe> credo di aver risolto, sconnetto usb e provo, grazie
<luca> una informazione una volta scaricato ubuntu nel dvd come lo installo sul pc?
<luca> eiii
<luca> come installo ubuntu da dvd?
<Guest75431> buonasera possiedo un pc asus con UEFI, 8 giga di ram, intel 2 core, quale distro mi consigliate? grazie
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-08
<Mask> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo mi date una mano per favore
<Mask> Ho un 2 in one aver one con 2gb ram...sono indeciso se installare xubuntu o lububtu
<Mask> Consigli grazie? Sopratutto per il touch schermo
<gigirock> Mask:non cambia di molto... che scheda grafica monti ?
<gigirock> Mask:ma hai provato con la live ?
<Mask> Una inel integrata
<Mask> Live?
<gigirock> Mask:prendi la iso la metti su una chiavetta e tenti di avviare il sistema da li... se boota potrai controllare se funziona audio wifi e touch
<Mask> Mmm scarico file dal vostro sito e poi per boot usb?
<gigirock> Mask:sai dire marca e modello esatti ? aver one o acer one ?
<gigirock> ....il sito non e' nostro :)
<Mask> Si certo ora trovo id acer
<Mask> 2gb ram, Intel atom
<Mask> 1,33ghz
<Mask> One s1002
<Mask> Acer
<gigirock> aspe
<gigirock> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2305272 Mask guarda qui ma quei device sono alquanto rognosi....
<Carlin0> cpu atom e poca ram = lubuntu al massimo
<Carlin0> sempre che vada il touch
<Carlin0> cmq se vuoi provare ...
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Mask> Grazie a tutti... Mi stavo facendo una idea..diciamo ram 1 gb xubuntu, minore lubuntu invece
<Carlin0> con un gb di ram come apri un sito sul browser si blocca tutto
<Mask> Mmm io ho 2 gb...l idea di lasciare winzozz per Ubuntu era touch migliore e web leggermente più veloci, perché per resto aver sopravvive con win
<Carlin0> il weeb non cambia se cambi sistema operativo , 2 gb sono pochini , forse appena sufficenti
<Mask> Hai ragione ho messo blocchi con ublock per filtrare un po spazztura
<Mask> Ublock origin
<Mask> E firefox
<gigirock> Mask:cmq esiste un progetto debian per quei tipi di device...
<gigirock> ma su questo canale non te lo posso dire....
<Mask> Se installassi Linux in sin stesso senza live?
<Carlin0> !chat | Mask
<ubot-it> Mask: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mask> Scusare i lino per down uso da voi sono offline? Da errore
<Mask> Grazie
<gigirock> Mask:scrivi /j #ubuntu-it-chat e cambi canale
<Mask> Ok
<Mask> ciao ho messo nel bios il boot da usb uefi,,,su acer s 1002 ...ho preparato usb pen rufus e xubuntu,,,,ma non va...idee grazie
<Mr_Pan> Mask> usa Etcher
<Mr_Pan> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<kiokoman> avevi selezionato lo schema di partizione gpt/uefi su rufus?
<Mask> mbr su rufus
<Mask> fat32
<Mask> bios/ uefi
<Mask> uefi csm
<astravin> sera
<astravin> ho domande su ddrescue gui qualcuno conosce?
<Guest93800> mi date una mano?
<vitodoc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Guest93800> come faccio ad inserire un rigo di comando in un programma?
<Guest93800> cliccando sull'icona del programa e cliccando su proprieta' non mi compare il rigo di comando per eseguire un file in terminale
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-09
<devide> ciaoo
<devide> ci siete
